# Official Coach CHAT Thread!!!



## baglady39

Hi Coachies!!!

I'm starting a new chat thread for all generic chatter, not necessarily Coach related.  This is our own little place to chit chat about anything on our minds, and hopefully we can get to know each other a little better.  

Let the discussions begin!!


----------



## greenpixie

Hey Coachies!  Let the chatter begin!


----------



## T-Girl

Okay, I have something to add that I found interesting when I was on a thread and remembered what I saw yesterday.

I wrote this elsewhere and I was surprised that they have Factory Heritage Striped bags with thick nylon straps.  They're a wee bit wider too.  I didn't check to see if the lining or the cost.  I was just stunned that the factory has their very own Heritage Stripe brand.

It just goes to show that Factory made bags are a different style altogether and is refreshing to look through when I'm used to the boutique versions.  I also noticed that they have lots and lots of gallery totes in regular and mini siggy as well as leather versions.  I am still a little surprised that they make bright red with black siggy printed bags.  The blood red is definitely eye catching.  I don't think there were any in the boutiques before, eh?  

They had the factory ergo hobos too!  I was totally impressed by that and was excited to get a large one for myself.  

The factories are very prolific in producing their very own brands of bags.  It's like a different Coach world to the boutiques around me.  The prices are great but it seems like such a different world at an outlet.  The Buffalo Coach outlet store is beautiful.  They really refurbished it with great lighting, lots of space, and tons of mirrors around.  It's a very welcoming place and I enjoyed looking around there.

That's my two cents in this discussion.  I'm going to bookmark this thread too!


----------



## JennE

Hi all...I've posted a few times in the Coach board, but am mostly just reading and learning.  T-Girl, I think you're right about Coach Factory stores, it seems that the boutiques uphold the "luxury" image, but I'm pretty sure that the Factory stores pay the bills!


----------



## starrymaz

Thanks for starting this thread, Baglady and Greenpixie! So Coachies, what do you plan on doing today? (It's a holiday for those of us in the U.S.) Do you have the day off? I have some errands to run today and maybe a stop by the mall. I don't think I'll be doing much shopping, though, as I need to _make_ more money not spend it.


----------



## pilotgirl

Day off?  What's that???  I'm working today


----------



## starrymaz

Aww, sorry pilotgirl. I know it's not a major holiday that everyone has off. Actually, most of my friends have to work today.


----------



## baglady39

JennE said:


> Hi all...I've posted a few times in the Coach board, but am mostly just reading and learning. T-Girl, I think you're right about Coach Factory stores, it seems that the boutiques uphold the "luxury" image, but I'm pretty sure that the Factory stores pay the bills!


 

Oh yeah, and there's actually animosity among some of the boutique and outlet SAs.  The highest volume seller at the last conference in Orlando was an outlet SA that sold 5x the volume of the highest selling boutique SA!!!

However, as far as the image aspect goes, if they really wanted to keep it separated outlet from boutique, they should offer sales within the boutiques rather than shipping the bags off to the outlets.  Or provide some type of online venue, ebay or otherwise.  If they sold between boutique and outlet prices online, there would be a ton of takers I'm sure.  It would also put the Ebay power sellers out of business, which is what a lot of people want.  IMO they end up selling retail bags for a lot less money at the outlets than they really need to.  I understand they need to clear stock fast, but the typical outlet shopper is not going to pay anywhere near retail prices...and that's the issue.  So they end up devaluing the retail bags as well as having to sell them for less.  Also some of us are not located near outlets...so an online venue would be awesome.  Just look at the Ebay sales to see this is totally feasible!

I think T-Girl said it before, but it really is almost like the boutiques are just fronts to advertise a few products (not consistently though since they don't always carry the same things) and sell to perhaps a few customers who don't care about the price or can't get to other stores.  Sometimes I wonder why pay those overhead costs??  

I'm even at the point where I'm not sure they even have a chance at any "luxury image".  I guess it depends on the definition of the customer, but I have personally never considered Coach a high end brand that has that sort of image. At this point, I personally think they are damaging what image they do have...even just from ticking off their loyal customer base.

Ok, I came over to say "hi" and ended up talking Coach, lol!


----------



## Taralindsey

I am having a homemade smoothie and waiting for the local furniture store to come pick up my leather couch that is tearing after only a few months use! They better fix it!

What is everyone else doing today..?


----------



## baglady39

I should be working, but so far, I haven't been too good about that, lol!

Uh oh, Tara...and you thought you only had problems with leather Coach bags!  I hope your couch gets replaced/fixed soon. 

Sorry also to those that have to work today.  I think that's most people, though, unfortunately!


----------



## JennE

Wow BagLady...I can't believe that top volume went to outlet sales.  We've got a huge outlet by me and I've been told that they do a CRAZY amount of sales.  I guess it makes sense...unfortunately, I'm a sucker and pay retail because I always love what's new...

On a not Coach note, I'm at school (a teacher) today and we are definitely working this Columbus Day!  When school's over its to the gym and maybe the mall.  I've got some coupons to shop at Ann Taylor...


----------



## neatrivers

I am off today because our school is closed. As far as putting the bags on sale, I think Coach shoul do like Dooney and have a "specials" section on its website. That is where Dooney sales bags at reduced prices. I always check it to see if something I wanted in the past is on sale since I rarely wear Dooney any more. I am pretty much a Coachie now. I also add a piece of Vera Bradley to my collection twice a year when they release new patterns. I love collecting the new Veras and getting the with purchase gifts.


----------



## greenpixie

I wish I had today off of work!  I have a huge presentation due tomorrow and NO TIME to get it done. 

It was crazy-windy here last night so I couldn't sleep either. I need a nap.


----------



## MsAmie

Today is my random day off. I am home listing a bunch of Dooneys that I dont use anymore on *ebay to fuel my Coach legacy obsession.


----------



## loveMandieLee

I'm having a busy day today. I'm currently at work until 3, and then will grab a late lunch/early dinner before I have more meetings and class.


----------



## guancia

I'm sitting in the kitchen smelling chicken stock, that I poured in the bottom of the roasting pan, and I'm wondering if the stock is bad. I'm cooking my very first turkey today and I'm so scared.

As for coach outlets and boutiques.. I've had to stay away, except for that last sale at Yorkdale, because I have a new mortgage that I have to help pay off. But I do agree that boutiques (expecially Canadian boutiques) should start having some sales in store, and whatever doesn't sell should be shipped to the outlets.

I WANT A COACH BAG!!! No money to spend though.

Also there are these weird bugs flying outside our house and I have no idea how to get rid of them.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I have a number of choices what to do today and I'm wasting time trying to decide.  My outlet doesn't have the blue bird 3-D charm so I'm wondering if I should go anyway to see if there are Columbus day sales.  There's other types of shopping that needs to be done but nothing too pressing.
Also, I have the usual Monday's mountain of laundry and things I could be listing on *bay.

guancia, don't be afraid to roast the turkey.  You can pour off the stock if you want to, a roasting turkey doesn't need it.  Roast uncovered and during the last 45 min. of cooking put a loose tent of tin foil over it to prevent over-browning.  It will make it's own natural juices that you can baste over the turkey if you desire.


----------



## cristalena56

im still stalking ebay for a good deal on a ergo tote i can afford  i bought my halloween costume for $27.50  and it was $70 before tax


----------



## MsAmie

cristalena56 said:


> im still stalking ebay for a good deal on a ergo tote i can afford  i bought my halloween costume for $27.50  and it was $70 before tax


 Oooh sexy!  lol I don't dress up for Halloween anymore but it is always fun to go to my friend's costume party and see other people's costumes!


----------



## cristalena56

i didnt dress up for the longest time, but i started again when i was 19 or 20... i wore my prom dress and a tiara and even had a wand lol last year i was mailyn monroe, and it was a big hit! i got hit on a lot by random men of all different ages at work(sears)..... haha  i was told i should go blonde lol


----------



## clb1968

I am at working, finishing up my lunch. Trying to patiantly wait for one of the items I sold on ebay to be paid for so that I can spend the money,LOL


----------



## donnalynn11

Oh yay I love this thread - thanks baglady - great idea!

We just got back from a trip to the mall (the one closest to me with no Coach store, unfortunately!).  My daughter is making her Confirmation in two weeks and my mom wanted to buy her an outfit to wear under her robe.  She is a jeans and sneakers/Uggs kind of girl, so a dress purchase is always stressful, but she found something adorable right away, got shoes and everything.  The little guy got a haircut (he's even cuter now if thats possible!), and some IronMan slippers!!!  Nada for Mom, but that's ok!


----------



## T-Girl

baglady39 said:


> I think T-Girl said it before, but it really is almost like the boutiques are just fronts to advertise a few products (not consistently though since they don't always carry the same things) and sell to perhaps a few customers who don't care about the price or can't get to other stores.  Sometimes I wonder why pay those overhead costs??



Thanks JennE and BagLady39 for quoting me.  I was so tired by the end of that day that my brain sparked some kind of 'a-ha!' connection andI had to write it down no matter how strange this theory may appear.  

I hope Coach survives by sharing profits between Boutique and Outlet stores.  It would break my heart if Coach went belly up because of mismangement or how they market and sell their products.  

I know one thing:  I have been contributing a great deal to the Coach Corporation with my funds to keep it going.  I have not felt as passionately over other brands other than Roots and I've completely stopped buying Roots now since Coach came on the scene in the beginning of 2008 for me.

I hope Coach keeps going strong because I totally love the styles they produce.  I looked at Burberry yesterday and walked in.  

Sorry but I felt a little  when I saw the same brown/tan/black/red plaid prints all over the store.  I was only in there for 10 seconds and I already wanted out.  Coach is just so much prettier!  I didn't even bother going into the Marc Jacobs store at all.  _(I apologize to those who love Marc and Bur, but I feel absolutely nothing for their stuff.)

_It's Coach for me or nuthin!


----------



## applescruff

i wish i had off today!  but i went to work.  and after 2 mo actually resigned from my current job to go down a different career path.  so a weird day, but a good day.

and now my boyfriend is making me dinner.  pretty great stuff


----------



## pat222

I'm working today - darn it!    Looking at my beautiful Julianne sitting in my office .  I can't believe I've had this bag over a week and I still love it as much as the day I got it (sometimes I get over them too quickly - you know, the thrill of the search!).

Hoping you're all having a good day.

p.s. This is a great thread!


----------



## cutecoachgirl

Great idea for a CHAT thread!

I'm excited for some people who were off for the holiday today...I was at work and just got home.
My boss is going out of town for the rest of the week which means hopefully a rather easy week for me!

I'm also getting ready to post pics of my weekend outlet purchases....


----------



## disney16

I worked a 1/2 day today since it was a holiday and my son did not have school. My son was not ready to stop playing with his friends/video game so I decided to go to the outlet since that is his least favorite place to go. I also figured I may as well go since it is a lot closer to my job than it is my house, even though that has never stopped me before. I may go and check out the new floorset over the weekend and this will definetly be something that he will not want to hear.


----------



## Pursedove

I didn't have the day off. I'm a graphic designer though and feel like I'm playing at work most of the time anyway. LOL 

I'm home now with DS and DH....trying to figure out what to have for dinner.....but instead I'm on the forum and stalking ebay. It's a sickness. :shame:


----------



## kma199

I am still at work since I took off this past Friday. I hate coming back after a day off of work.  I so like this idea of this thread where we can get to know each other better.   

I think with the state of the ecomony right now that it is clear the outlets are the cash cows for Coach and many other retailers. (Judging by some of the articles recently online.)  I for one never ever paid retail so I haven't really changed my shopping habits. 

Well I need to get back to work so I can go home at some point tonight.


----------



## CoachJunkie1908

What an awesome idea for a thread.  

I had to work today, and I have to say, I will be really glad when my project is over.  It has been rather stressful, and as I need to schedule major surgery in the next few months, I'm more than ready for an end date to be set.  Other than that, I'm pretty happy, and looking forward to getting my new studded hobo and snowflake keyring!


----------



## happywife18

Hello to all coachies. I was at work today. On my lunch break I checked the forum if I can see post to check their outlets for additional 50% discount. Oh well I hope it will happen again in the near future. Still hoping.


----------



## pursemaniak

hello ladies!! SO i think I have seen it all!! I was at the flea market yesterday and i didn't even want to look at all the fake purses! lol.. but I did Happen  to see and couldn't even believe that they EVEN have FAKE SHOES!!! they had the brown Katelyn ones and a few other flats.
I was Disgusted, they actually looked authentic I was like OMG!! No WAY! and they had the nerve to want $60 for them!! ewww PEopLE now a days will do anything!
I've seen It all!! i didn't even know they made those, did any of you ladies??


----------



## Charlie

Taralindsey said:


> I am having a homemade smoothie and waiting for the local furniture store to come pick up my leather couch that is tearing after only a few months use! They better fix it!
> 
> What is everyone else doing today..?



I told you to apple it 

just kidding.


----------



## Charlie

donnalynn11 said:


> Oh yay I love this thread - thanks baglady - great idea!
> 
> We just got back from a trip to the mall (the one closest to me with no Coach store, unfortunately!).  My daughter is making her Confirmation in two weeks and my mom wanted to buy her an outfit to wear under her robe.  She is a jeans and sneakers/Uggs kind of girl, so a dress purchase is always stressful, but she found something adorable right away, got shoes and everything.  The little guy got a haircut (he's even cuter now if thats possible!), and some IronMan slippers!!!  Nada for Mom, but that's ok!



Donna, I wish my daughter was more into jeans-uggs-aeroportal-american eagle (hate abercrombie tho) type of girl. She just wants dresses, skirts, etc..... she has been dressing a little more casual lately as she's grown. I love it. 



cristalena56 said:


> i didnt dress up for the longest time, but i started again when i was 19 or 20... i wore my prom dress and a tiara and even had a wand lol last year i was mailyn monroe, and it was a big hit! i got hit on a lot by random men of all different ages at work(sears)..... haha  i was told i should go blonde lol



You look awesome, maybe you should considering going blond. 
 I never dress up actually but I am having a hard time finding the right costume for my daughter. She is only 10 years old but she is a tall girl. All the ones we saw at the store were either too small or too slutty. WTF.


----------



## Melys28

Hey!! I worked 91/2 hrs today so tired ... tomorrow is my last day then I am on vacation till the 21st My girls , yes I have 4 of them all between the ages of 4 -11 and they are on Fall Break so I will not totally be vacationing.... hopefully we will take a trip to my local Coach Store and I can get my Black Sabrina  I have to try it on to see if I will like it IRL.


----------



## Taralindsey

Charlie said:


> I told you to apple it
> 
> just kidding.




HA!  I DO apple it!! 

I apple that thing up because my dog freaking scratches it all the time! I need the JUG o' Apple!


----------



## Taralindsey

I might go to the boutique tomorrow to check out the julianne.. I think I want it! 

I LOVE the sabrina (and I am keeping it of course!) but I really wish I could wear it cross body.. so if I like the julianne I may get one instead of another sabrina. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE tuesdays and thursdays! My kids are in mother's day out and I go shopping!


----------



## cristalena56

Charlie said:


> Donna, I wish my daughter was more into jeans-uggs-aeroportal-american eagle (hate abercrombie tho) type of girl. She just wants dresses, skirts, etc..... she has been dressing a little more casual lately as she's grown. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> You look awesome, maybe you should considering going blond.
> I never dress up actually but I am having a hard time finding the right costume for my daughter. She is only 10 years old but she is a tall girl.* All the ones we saw at the store were either too small or too slutty*. WTF.


 when i goto the halloween stores, i see middle school girls looking at the adult sexy women section(thats what its called even on the website) i am like wtf? my dad would be like h-e-double hockey sticks no, but some of their parents actually let them go try them on   my mom wouldnt even have let me try it on lol but it just reminds me of clothes i find for sale in their section inappropriate for them to wear... but maybe im just an old fashioned 25 year old


----------



## Taralindsey

No, You are right!  I will never let my little girls dress like that.  I don't care if it's halloween or whatever.. no way!


----------



## Taralindsey

So... I didn't make it to the boutique today... but now I think I need a black bag ( see sig) 

I am definitely going tomorrow to check them all out!


----------



## Melys28

Oooh Taralindsey!!! I am also liking the black Julianne, I really want the black Sabrina but I will have to see them IRL first.... decisions


----------



## Melys28

cristalena56 said:


> when i goto the halloween stores, i see middle school girls looking at the adult sexy women section(thats what its called even on the website) i am like wtf? my dad would be like h-e-double hockey sticks no, but some of their parents actually let them go try them on   my mom wouldnt even have let me try it on lol but it just reminds me of clothes i find for sale in their section inappropriate for them to wear... but maybe im just an old fashioned 25 year old



ITA ... I have seen that too while shopping with my daughters for their costumes I said the same thing "WTF" as they walk around with it on showing their parents it's like they are how old is your child


----------



## Charlie

cristalena56 said:


> when i goto the halloween stores, i see middle school girls looking at the adult sexy women section(thats what its called even on the website) i am like wtf? my dad would be like h-e-double hockey sticks no, but some of their parents actually let them go try them on   my mom wouldnt even have let me try it on lol but it just reminds me of clothes i find for sale in their section inappropriate for them to wear... but maybe im just an old fashioned 25 year old



No you are not. Going shopping with my 10 year old daughter these days is a nightmare,  we have to buy from the juniors section because she is a tall girl and we things you would never imagine 



Taralindsey said:


> I LOVE the sabrina (and I am keeping it of course!) but I really wish I could wear it cross body.. so if I like the julianne I may get one instead of another sabrina.



Have you tried adding a chain to the strap? I bet that would make the strap larger and you will be able to wear it with no prob


----------



## loveMandieLee

Heading home today from college for fall break. I can't wait! However, I have to deliver some "not so pleasant" news.


----------



## greenpixie

loveMandieLee, good luck with everything.  I think I commented in your thread over in Relationships already, but sending  your way.


----------



## kattykay

sorry have to vent to you guys

traffic was horrible on rt9 today a car flipped over and they closed to road and turned everyone around (i hope the people in the car are ok) anyways i was turning off and going down a sidestreet and it happened to be the same turnoff that went both ways back to rt9 and away so everyone was taking it.  well i didnt kow that and it was only like 40ft ahead so i went down the shoulder and this ***** in a denali decided she had to stay infront of me so got like 2 inches from my car and rode next to my side so maybe it was 100ft away) anyways i figured noones going anyway ill just let her go, so i did and i start driving again and this ahole comes like a bat outta hell out of mcdonald cuts me off almost hits me then has to stop because traffic isnt moving (no ******* im not going slow so you can get in the 10ft gap between me and the car in front im going slow b/c thats how traffic is moving!) andways i slammed on the horn then he insisted on staying on the right side of the turnoff when he was going left and i was clearly going right. UHH i should have reported him to the cops they were right there and i know he was illeagle.  

sorry i just had to vent people just piss me off sometimes.  and btw eventually they opened half of rt9 back up and i drove up that way and i saw the car that flipped over and it was horrible i hope the people survived, but i have serious doubts the car was literally cusrhed and it was a camry or maxima (couldnt tell it was dark and the car was crushed) but anyways it was a sedan i have no idea how it flipped. im checking app.com to see if its on there)


----------



## Taralindsey

Sorry about your rough drive tonight.. I hate seeing car accidents


----------



## superstar

I just got back from Canada. And I did some major damage shopping for Coach. I just need to unpack my bags to get all of the goodies out and share them with all of you. I am so tired, I will unpack tomorrow. 
My shopping spree include a Zoe, a Sabrina and a Julianne. And a very LE piece LV. I love them all.


----------



## Taralindsey

^^^ ooooh can't wait to see them all!


----------



## Taralindsey

Today I went to coach to kill some time while my dh let the girls play in the play area at the mall. I decided that I like Sabrina more than the Julianne so I will be getting a Black Sabrina next! 



I can't wait! 


I never have been excited about a black bag before but I really like this one. I need some new clothes too.. and a pair of sexy black boots for this upcoming fall/winter.


----------



## Fashionista_Gal

Hi Coachies! I just wanted to pop in and say hello! I have been kind of MIA on tpf the past couple of weeks. I fell last week and sprained my ankle pretty badly! My ankle is a lot better now, but its still pretty swollen and bruised! This is the second time I have sprained the same ankle. I think I need to be put in a plastic bubble away from all of Earth's elements, lol.


----------



## Melys28

Sorry about that I hope you are feeling better ^ ^ ^. I have been there it sucks!


----------



## greenpixie

WB superstar!  I can't wait to see your goodies!

Fashionista_Gal - ouch!  I am sorry about your ankle.  That can be so painful!


----------



## cristalena56

wow i know ive gotten crappy raises but have just seen how crappy 1 year ago i made $24 more... i have made $49 more then 2 years ago... i looked at my pay from the time i got my raise(july) and todays paycheck, i checked how much i got paid in the same time frame for the past 2 years. my yearly raise this year was 5 cents  ive worked at my job for 3 years and 3 months and only make $7.14


----------



## anteaterquaker

has anyone seen the new floorset? i try to stay away from the boutique for now. i'm waiting for next PCE (if there is) . i'm hoping to get something for xmas, but not at retail prices


----------



## Taralindsey

Wish me luck girls! I am photographing a little boy in his fireman outfit today, LOL! 

Oooh then I am going to the boutique to buy stuff!


----------



## abandonedimages

Oh, very nice! I didnt know we had a chat thread!


----------



## T-Girl

I got my flu shot in my left arm and that's the shoulder that I use to carry my Coaches.  Luckily, I had my medium brown leather ergo belted hobo with me.  It was light and didn't hurt as my shoulder began aching and getting more and more sore.  That's one thing I don't like about flu shots--the achiness lasting for a day or two--and I am taking ibuprofen to counteract that achiness so I can sleep well tonight.  

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## x_TaNgErInE_x

I got my flu shot yesterday as well! That was in my left arm and since I'm going to India in a month I thought I'd ask my Doc about what other shots I need. She said to go to a Travel clinic but she gave me a tetnus shot as well, in my right arm! My right arm is actually a lot more sore but last night I had to lie on my back to sleep (which I'm totally not used to) because no matter what side I turned to it was painful  hopefully tonights better though.

On another note, I've been thinking a lot today about price differences at boutiques from outlets. I really love Coach bags, esp some of the newer leather stuff they're coming out with, the Madison collection for example. I love the leather and I'm so glad that I don't have to worry about my Sabrina's if they get rained on because the water just dries and doesn't leave any marks. I might even get a Julianne when the new colours come out. But the thing is I'm going to be totally upset if I start seeing the Madison bags in outlets at a fraction of the price! Honestly if I'm going to pay full price for these beautiful bags, I think everyone else should have to as well! Ok maybe I'm being selfish but that's just how I feel. But I have a solution for Coach, which is pretty much the same as what some other designers do. They have the collection which is sold in boutiques which is sold at higher prices and the numbers are more limited. Then they have other collections which are sold at department stores, outlets or wherever else, priced much lower and produced in greater numbers. I honestly think Coach needs to adopt this idea. Because honestly if someone comes up to me holding a Magenta Sabrina and tells me they only paid $200 or less I WILL bite their head off. Like this idea that they have with the Outlet Legacy bags. They're still nice and priced lower than the Boutique Legacy but I never have to feel bad about my bags because of the lower price, if that makes sense. I don't mean any offence to anyone, I'm just sort of trying to vent I guess because I do find it really frustrating.


----------



## LAltiero85

YAYYYYY!!! Baglady you're awesome!  This is such a good idea!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

T-Girl said:


> I got my flu shot in my left arm and that's the shoulder that I use to carry my Coaches. Luckily, I had my medium brown leather ergo belted hobo with me. It was light and didn't hurt as my shoulder began aching and getting more and more sore. That's one thing I don't like about flu shots--the achiness lasting for a day or two--and I am taking ibuprofen to counteract that achiness so I can sleep well tonight.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 Awww!!! I hope you are feeling better!!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

loveMandieLee said:


> Heading home today from college for fall break. I can't wait! However, I have to deliver some "not so pleasant" news.


 Hugs, MandieLee!! Have fun at home!


----------



## LAltiero85

I had to work today and found out I'm getting a whole bunch of extra hours next week which is great, but I'm a little stressed because I open the store by myself tomorrow morning and will be by myself the whole day, and I hope I don't mess up!! And I close the following night by myself too, which I have never done before....yikes!!! 

Oh!  And someone came in w/ a Coach bag tonight--a green suede soho flap satchel--very cute on her.  I don't see many up here in the sticks!


----------



## LAltiero85

pat222 said:


> I'm working today - darn it! Looking at my beautiful Julianne sitting in my office . I can't believe I've had this bag over a week and I still love it as much as the day I got it (sometimes I get over them too quickly - you know, the thrill of the search!).
> 
> Hoping you're all having a good day.
> 
> p.s. This is a great thread!


 Ohhhhhh I love Julianne.....what color do you have?


----------



## T-Girl

LAltiero85 said:


> Awww!!! I hope you are feeling better!!!!



Thank you Laltiero85 for your well wishes!!!  

Unfortunately, I was recuperating and then I accidentally kicked off the heavy feather duvet off my bed while sleeping last night and caught a cold.  Ironically, the flu shot lowered my immune system trying to make influenza antibodies and the extra drop in temperature made me sick.  I had to work today all day and I took lots of Cold FX and Advil Gelcaps but they did very little.  I'm going to bed early tonight and see if I could work tomorrow.

I hope the flu shot was a good idea in the long run.  Can you believe that the flu shot made my immune system susceptible to catching a cold?  How ironic is that????


----------



## T-Girl

x_TaNgErInE_x said:


> I got my flu shot yesterday as well! That was in my left arm and since I'm going to India in a month I thought I'd ask my Doc about what other shots I need. She said to go to a Travel clinic but she gave me a tetnus shot as well, in my right arm! My right arm is actually a lot more sore but last night I had to lie on my back to sleep (which I'm totally not used to) because no matter what side I turned to it was painful  hopefully tonights better though.



I hope you don't get sick from all the shots x_TaNgErInE_x like I did!  I know what you mean about buying regular price and then seeing them on sale.  That's probably why my first Coach bag purchase is the only one that's regular price.  If I miss out on a bag I love, I just allow that to pass and see if I can find it in the outlet.  If not, it wasn't meant to be.  Since I got a few great deals from the Yorkdale sale, I accept those are my chosen ones and learned to enjoy them.  That's just me.  I am happy with that decision since I don't live near an outlet and great sales are hit and miss for me.


----------



## LAltiero85

T-Girl said:


> Thank you Laltiero85 for your well wishes!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I was recuperating and then I accidentally kicked off the heavy feather duvet off my bed while sleeping last night and caught a cold. Ironically, the flu shot lowered my immune system trying to make influenza antibodies and the extra drop in temperature made me sick. I had to work today all day and I took lots of Cold FX and Advil Gelcaps but they did very little. I'm going to bed early tonight and see if I could work tomorrow.
> 
> I hope the flu shot was a good idea in the long run. Can you believe that the flu shot made my immune system susceptible to catching a cold? How ironic is that????


 

Aww...I'm sorry!  'Tis the season I guess!  It seems like everyone is not feeling well!


----------



## T-Girl

LAltiero85 said:


> Aww...I'm sorry!  'Tis the season I guess!  It seems like everyone is not feeling well!



Yesterday, I was desperate and Googled using keywords, "cold nasal clean" and discovered "neti pot" as a way to clean the nose.  Basically, you add salt to room temperature water into this pot.  It looks like a small teapot but you put the spout into one nostril and tip the head and the liquid comes out of the other nostril.  The liquid goes right through the sinus cavities in the face and washes out all the guck.  

I tried it with a plastic squeeze bottle and it worked like a charm.  I slept like a baby and woke up with a clear head.  I was expecting my nasal cavities to be infected (as they always are every year) but they were clear.  I had to go to work today so I tried it first thing in the morning, just before starting work, during an afternoon break, and probably before I head off to bed.

It's weird, I know, but I was totally desperate.  The alternative is to call in sick, stay home, cough and sneeze while my body suffers fevers and chills.  I was experiencing fevers and chills this morning before going to work and almost changed my mind.  When I cleaned my nose before work and during my break, the fever and chills disappeared and my immune system was getting stronger again--in only one day.  Woweee, I am a convert from hereon.

So, I will carry the squeeze bottle to work tomorrow and do this again to fight off the remains of this cold.  Yesterday, I thought I was a goner.  It was starting off pretty fierce and I thought this would put me under for at least a week and possibly suffer from a severe sinus infection that may blossom into bronchitis.  I am glad it didn't.  I hate being sick.

So, that's my story and thank you for allowing me to share.  And, no, I don't have pictures or a video of myself shoving a squeeze bottle up one nostril with liquid pouring out from the other nostril.  If you're curious, please type in "neti pot" on YouTube and see others do this.

I know I still have a cold but I feel 1000% better than I did yesterday and as for the fever and chills, I feel a tiny smidgen of it and know that my body is fight off an infection.  I am currently taking ColdFX as well to keep this evil cold demon at bay.


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^That's really cool, i've heard of people doing that, but I wasn't sure if it worked or not...good to know it does!


----------



## LAltiero85

I'm so happy to have a day off today!! Yay!!! I wanna wear my Gigi because I'm afraid to wear her to work (afraid of scratches), but I misssss this bag!!!


----------



## T-Girl

LAltiero85 said:


> ^^^That's really cool, i've heard of people doing that, but I wasn't sure if it worked or not...good to know it does!



It's weird and I was totally desperate.  I went to work today and my strength has returned.  I think it's true that it helps to reduce a cold by at least 30%.  It would have been an awful long week (or two) if I allowed this cold to take over and put me out of commission.

I highly recommend this treatment and I'm back up to snuff!  

Congrats on having a day off and enjoying your Gigi.  I wouldn't worry too much about scratches because you can Apple condition it out and Coach seems to 'pre-scratch' the leather for decoration.  I had a day off last Thursday and won't have another day off until next Tuesday.  So, I will be pacing myself and look forward to that day off.


----------



## Melys28

Just wanted to share my bad experience at my salon.....my normal eyebrow waxing person is no longer employed where I go, mind you I have waited like a month (they looked really hairy).... so some other woman did them, she is always there, deals with many customers and I figured what could go wrong?????

Let's just say I am extremely upset , they look horrible and look totally different from each other , I like fuller eyebrows and she completely thinned them  I hope they grow out fast and I will have to try and get comfortable with another company...


----------



## LAltiero85

Melys28 said:


> Just wanted to share my bad experience at my salon.....my normal eyebrow waxing person is no longer employed where I go, mind you I have waited like a month (they looked really hairy).... so some other woman did them, she is always there, deals with many customers and I figured what could go wrong?????
> 
> Let's just say I am extremely upset , they look horrible and look totally different from each other , I like fuller eyebrows and she completely thinned them  I hope they grow out fast and I will have to try and get comfortable with another company...


 Oh I'm sorry sweetie!!! That stinks...I know what you mean, I only like going to one salon and would cry if my usual lady wasn't there anymore.  I hope it gets better!


----------



## LAltiero85

Coachies, we can't let this thread die!!! It's really cool!!!


----------



## Charlie

I'll join........

I am soooooo sad today because I am going to Mexico to visit my family for the holidays, however I cannot stop think about the less fortunate that dont have the means to do it. I should be happy, I am just pms'ng.


----------



## Melys28

LAltiero85 said:


> Oh I'm sorry sweetie!!! That stinks...I know what you mean, I only like going to one salon and would cry if my usual lady wasn't there anymore.  I hope it gets better!




Thanks , LA I am getting used to them I guess... at least it is not around Christmas it gives me a month to get them somewhat fuller


----------



## LAltiero85

Charlie said:


> I'll join........
> 
> I am soooooo sad today because I am going to Mexico to visit my family for the holidays, however I cannot stop think about the less fortunate that dont have the means to do it. I should be happy, I am just pms'ng.


 Awww...I know what you mean.   Good for you to be able to visit your family!  That's great!  But I've felt that way before too...like when I complain about something stupid and then meet someone who has problems way beyond my understanding and I feel like an arse then.  

*HUGS* sweetie...don't you just love the PMS blues?


----------



## Charlie

LAltiero85 said:


> Awww...I know what you mean.   Good for you to be able to visit your family!  That's great!  But I've felt that way before too...like when I complain about something stupid and then meet someone who has problems way beyond my understanding and I feel like an arse then.
> 
> *HUGS* sweetie...don't you just love the PMS blues?



LA, you are such a sweetie. Magically my blues are gone, I dont know for how long :s. Anyway, it reminded me of this and I cant stop laughing now...


----------



## greenpixie

^^^
  Too funny!

I know what you mean.  We are going through a rough patch and even though things are tight right now, I know it could be worse and I feel bad for stressing so much when there are lots that have it worse than we do.


----------



## Charlie

Awww pixie  Don't you worry, everything is going to be all right!

Has anyone started their Christmas shopping yet? 

I am feeling lazy tonight, I don't want to cook dinner


----------



## LAltiero85

Charlie said:


> LA, you are such a sweetie. Magically my blues are gone, I dont know for how long :s. Anyway, it reminded me of this and I cant stop laughing now...


   I LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## Melys28

Charlie said:


> Awww pixie  Don't you worry, everything is going to be all right!
> 
> Has anyone started their Christmas shopping yet?
> 
> I am feeling lazy tonight, I don't want to cook dinner



I have !!! I should have started a few months ago, that is always my goal but never happens  I can't officially get in the Christmas spirit until after Thanksgiving ... So I will continue this weekly until literally like a week before. LOL !!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Hey, what's every Coachie doing this day before Thanksgiving?  I'm multi-tasking.  Doing laundry, baking some choco-chip cookies, eating breakfast, being online, going to take a shower and pack for a trip to see relatives, make time to go to the Coach outlet in the rain before we go.  Anyone else?  What are you up to today?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Well we had a REAL fire drill (or fire) today at my building, OH THE FUN!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Last night in the Target parking lot I saw a car with a large probably $2500 Louis Voutton duffle bag just sitting in the back seat waiting for some thief to come along and steal it!  I thought it was a police sting because it was just so darn obvious like they wanted someone to see it there.  It was sitting on top of a box to help elevate it so it's even easier to see it through the windows.  I shopped in Target for a long time and when I came back out the car and bag were still there.  I went home thinking that is weird.  I hope no one reading this is careless to leave their nice bag in plain view of passers by.


----------



## oopsididitagain

wow.  This thread needs some action.  *Wanna see my puppies*?! 
http://cdn1.ustream.tv/swf/4/viewer.45.swf?cid=317016

(alright, they're not mine.)


----------



## Melys28

Lol ^^^


----------



## baglady39

Good news!  Megs and Vlad have decided to allow ONE off topic chat thread per subforum, so this is it!! 

Sooo....have at it, and please remember that this is the ONLY thread that is allowed for non Coach chatter.  This is the place to go where anything and everything is "on topic"!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

w000t! Now I can talk about how rainy it is today and how much of a bummer it is


----------



## jgarrison

I have to say bunny I want to be like y ou when I grow up...  I wish I could shop at the outlet the way you Do I ENVY you ..


----------



## baglady39

It's raining here too!


----------



## mmartinez879

It's cloudy in Miami... I have a terrible headache, I am addicted to Starbucks (caffeine) and decided to quit today  I feel horrible yuk


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jgarrison said:


> I have to say bunny I want to be like y ou when I grow up...  I wish I could shop at the outlet the way you Do I ENVY you ..


Bah, there are downsides to being so close to an outlet... as much as it's a benefit tis a boon as well, since it's hard to stay away from it.
Honestly, I'm finding myself more enamored over the older style bags than some of the new ones.  I don't always have any attraction to get some at the boutique, so that helps me keep my hands off the FP stuff and only focus on the bigger discounts


----------



## baglady39

^^ I agree!  I also like a lot of the somewhat older bags.  I've been filling in '07 Legacy holes for sure!

I admit I would go crazy if I lived close to an outlet, though.  My purchases are bad enough as it is.  I mostly let client tracker and some wonderful SAs do the work for me, or otherwise I would go nuts! I don't think I can walk in an outlet and not purchase at least a couple of bags either.  I think the least I've ever walked out with is one bag!  I would hate to see this on a weekly basis.  Of course my closest outlet is an hour away, so that's part of it...I hate to make a trip for nothing, and I would feel bad if I didn't find anything.

Mmartinez, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bella613

YAY!
I need to get to the gym, but I'm surfing the net instead!!


----------



## irainei

I'm having a pity party! LOL

I gave DH his bday present a week and a half early so he could use it at his company's party this weekend (He's turning 30 and I bought him a REALLY REALLY nice watch, one that he's wanted forever). And I could just tell he wasn't really excited about it. Then when I told him it was that or a TV for our computer room, he perked up and then told me "oh that would have worked too." But I was trying to be unselfish LOL, if I had bought the TV, then it'd be for US and not HIM. I'm just bummed it didn't go over as well as I thought it would. 

Then again, it could just be the weather bringing me down, but still. PITY PARTY WOOOOO!!! 

...sorry, no one's in the office and I didn't have anything to write LOL


----------



## flobee

does anyone have photos of the past fish coach purses
thanks


----------



## bunnymasseuse

flobee said:


> does anyone have photos of the past fish coach purses
> thanks


Check the drilldown page and seek them out, will take some searching but maybe you'll find something you like...
http://www.leftfield.org/~dravalen/coach/index_def.php?count=13000&start=100


----------



## happywife18

Good morning everyone. I came home from work because I have a very bad headache. But here I am enjoying reading messages. Just want to say hello to everyone.


----------



## happywife18

mmartinez879 said:


> It's cloudy in Miami... I have a terrible headache, I am addicted to Starbucks (caffeine) and decided to quit today  I feel horrible yuk


Sorry to hear. I hope you feel better.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mmartinez879 said:


> It's cloudy in Miami... I have a terrible headache, I am addicted to Starbucks (caffeine) and decided to quit today  I feel horrible yuk


Well the best cure for a hangover is more beer (or coffee in your case) even tho I know it doesn't address the issue.

Try having some low caffeine tea or herbal stuff, still get you that hot drink w/o all the side effects.


----------



## stormi

how cool is this!  so i can whine how i've been sick for the past three days..... hit me like a ton of brick on monday (i think i owe someone some pictures in another thread???)  i'm usually so good at keeping all the germs at bay..... but one got me and got me good....  BLEH!


----------



## divadivine682

I don't know where you guys live, but is all icy here! UGH! And we just ran out of toilet paper!! LOL Now I gotta drag my 7 months pregnant butt out to Rite aid so I can get us some tp!


----------



## jgarrison

Yea Iam in NY n its so nasty out this weather doesnt know what it wants to do with it self


----------



## oopsididitagain

The weather is blue skies and a bit nippy but nice in Las Vegas.  I need to get out and do some Christmas shopping for the kids this morning.  I should have left by now but I'm still here drinking coffee.  I've had a cold for the past three days so I move slower like an 80 yr. old.


----------



## vivi1205

Awww, sorry your sick oops! It's snowing like a b*stard here in NH. I am taking a "mental health" day today. Plus I'm trying to conquer this sore throat I've had for almost a week now. Blah.


----------



## Rainbow 06

mmartinez879 said:


> It's cloudy in Miami... I have a terrible headache, I am addicted to Starbucks (caffeine) and decided to quit today   Oh, I hope you can quit the Starbucks, I have one sitting in front of me when I saw this great chatline. I am a fellow card carrying Coach Floridian. I am addicted to both...Coach and Starbucks. two expensive addictions that I really must take a deep and close look at ...Cold Turkey is best I think, as I hold a PCE card here and take it out and sigh...that I need nothing... I do have an awful viirus cold and it is going to rain really hard here near us later today. I live in Boynton Beach , FL Glad it is not snow..but there is something magical about it...being from Vermont and especially at Christmas time.  Merry Merry MMartinez and all of you guys!!!!!


----------



## Rainbow 06

vivi1205 said:


> Awww, sorry your sick oops! It's snowing like a b*stard here in NH. I am taking a "mental health" day today. Plus I'm trying to conquer this sore throat I've had for almost a week now. Blah.


 Oh, I lived in Vermont, I miss the snow..and the country. I love New Hampshire. Feel Better , all of you!!!


----------



## candac3mari3

I'm sick of random construction...... AND I hate that the world revolves around $$!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazy4coachbags

divadivine682 said:


> I don't know where you guys live, but is all icy here! UGH! And we just ran out of toilet paper!! LOL Now I gotta drag my 7 months pregnant butt out to Rite aid so I can get us some tp!


Diva~  Did you go and get your TP yet?  Be careful!


----------



## divadivine682

crazy4coachbags said:


> Diva~ Did you go and get your TP yet? Be careful!


 
Yes,  I most certainly did! Can only use the kleenex tissues for so long!


----------



## btobias

Hello Everyone! Like Oops said Its beautiful here in vegas!!
I was up early and went to Dillards. Found some great deals but cant have till xmas. (took back Zip satchel,garcia) but found more of what I was looking for. 
Have a great day Coachies!!


----------



## vivi1205

Thanks Rainbow! My pups love the snow too. I can't believe I haven't seen the grass since mid-Nov! 
Diva-glad you made it home safe with your tp!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

divadivine682 said:


> I don't know where you guys live, but is all icy here! UGH! And we just ran out of toilet paper!! LOL Now I gotta drag my 7 months pregnant butt out to Rite aid so I can get us some tp!




Go knock on the neightbors door and beg for a roll LOL


----------



## crazy4coachbags

divadivine682 said:


> Yes, I most certainly did! Can only use the kleenex tissues for so long!


 
Those are not good to flush...LOL!!!


----------



## candac3mari3

crazy4coachbags said:


> Those are not good to flush...LOL!!!



hahah I flushed paper towel down the toilet once and my SO freaked out on me!!!! I was like whoa... only 1 piece, and then he went on and on and on about how it'll never clear the pipes or something, I wasn't really paying attention lol


----------



## baglady39

Diva, I'm glad you made it back safely!!

Ooops, there is *NO* way I can picture you as an 80-yr-old!! 

I'm sorry everyone is sick!  I hope I don't fall ill by "chatting" with any of you! 

And just when I think the rain is over, it starts POURING again...I'm SO sick of it!!  Hopefully over in time for last minute weekend Xmas shopping, though!  I'm almost done...how about everyone else???


----------



## divadivine682

Everyone is too funny about my tp!!!! I didn't want to chance my 6 year old son coming home and clogging the crap out of the toilet with kleenex, hence my little trip out today! LOL


----------



## baglady39

I'm going to unstick this thread for while until everyone catches on it's here!


----------



## LAltiero85

Yay!!!!  I love this idea because I love talking to the Coachies, and now we all get to talk about other things!!!  Whoohoo!


----------



## baglady39

^^I love that picture of you with your cute hat!  You look so pretty!!


----------



## candac3mari3

..... why are men such babies when it comes to being sick???????.......


----------



## runner22

Can we kind of introduce ourselves so we can get to know each other a bit better??


----------



## baglady39

^^ Sure!  You can do anything you want!  Well, ok, ALMOST anything...


----------



## Pursedove

Hey there. I'm in the Knoxville, TN area and it has been raining all day. Which is good I guess since we've been in such a drought. But now they are saying it is going to get colder tonight and we'll maybe get ice. Now...down here there is rarely snow or ice...so everyone is FREAKING out. My DH, DS, and I are from Indiana and so this isn't anything to us...LOL Ah well....maybe they'll call everything off tomorrow and I can sleep in. *dreaming*

Oh...and I just pulled my son's second lost tooth.....talk about trauma. Usually my DH does the weird stuff like that, but his hand is too big to get in my son's mouth. LOL


----------



## texas_girl

I'm so glad to be part of this forum now.  I joined a couple of years ago, but never posted for some reason. I forgot I had joined! But I recently discovered the forum again and have actually been posting, yay! I have a love for message boards. I have been a member of an X-Files message board for, goodness, I can't even remember how long - about 6 years, I think. And it's like my home away from home...at home on the internet, lol. So I'm glad to have another message board to go to!


----------



## runner22

ok then I'll introduce myself! My name is Lisa and I think I'm one of the few Iowa Coach lovers on this board! I work at an elementary school with autistic kids as well as gen ed kids and I love my job!


----------



## janedoelovesbags

texas_girl said:


> I'm so glad to be part of this forum now.


 
Me too! I can't believe I stumbled upon a place where everyone LOVES Coach as much as I do


----------



## texas_girl

runner22 said:


> ok then I'll introduce myself! My name is Lisa and I think I'm one of the few Iowa Coach lovers on this board! I work at an elementary school with autistic kids as well as gen ed kids and I love my job!


That's awesome! I'm an education major planning on teaching kindergarten. I am in general ed but find special ed fascinating and they make sure to keep us informed in areas that benefit students who may have special needs because of inclusion and it is very likely we will have children with special needs in our general ed classroom. I also work at my university's daycare center and in one of the older classrooms, there is a little boy with Asperger's...he's awesome! 

ETA: Oh, yeah, my name is Aja. I am named after an album by the jazz group Steely Dan. There is also a song called "Aja."


----------



## runner22

texas_girl said:


> That's awesome! I'm an education major planning on teaching kindergarten. I am in general ed but find special ed fascinating and they make sure to keep us informed in areas that benefit students who may have special needs because of inclusion and it is very likely we will have children with special needs in our general ed classroom. I also work at my university's daycare center and in one of the older classrooms, there is a little boy with Asperger's...he's awesome!
> 
> ETA: Oh, yeah, my name is Aja. I am named after an album by the jazz group Steely Dan. There is also a song called "Aja."



That is very cool! I wish more education majors took interest in special ed! I work one on one with a boy in the primary autism room during the day, and am the assistant director in the before/after school program where I hang out with the gen ed kids. 

I've never heard of your name before! Do you pronounce it AH-ja?


----------



## BeeBeeshummer

Hello Everyone, My Name Is Billie, I live in Bakersfield, CA - and it is foggy right now.  We have no Coach oulet stores, but, A coach Store did recently open (YAY).  I have one Daughter Kendra, and 3-dogs 2 Doxies, Suzie and Maggie & my little Chahuahua Daisy.  Oops Forgot about Hubby.  Anyway, I am glad I found the Purse Forum and such nice people to chat with.


----------



## texas_girl

runner22 said:


> That is very cool! I wish more education majors took interest in special ed! I work one on one with a boy in the primary autism room during the day, and am the assistant director in the before/after school program where I hang out with the gen ed kids.
> 
> I've never heard of your name before! Do you pronounce it AH-ja?


I'm interested in anything that will benefit my future students. I'm also getting ESL certified as my minor. I will be a general ed teacher but I want to have all the resources to be able to reach out to all children no matter who they are or where they come from or what they have. 

As for Aja - it's actually said like the continent, lol. I found the song on YouTube. They say it in the song - you can skip ahead to 0:54 to hear it.


----------



## CCfor C

mmartinez879 said:


> It's cloudy in Miami... I have a terrible headache, I am addicted to Starbucks (caffeine) and decided to quit today  I feel horrible yuk



Why quit?? Coffee is actually good for you in many ways...they have even done some research and found it can help you ward off Alzheimer's! Coffee gets a bad rap. Just don't drink too many cups a day..a couple...and enjoy!! 
It's one of the great pleasures in life: that first cup of hot coffee in the morning!


----------



## TygerKitty

OMG yay!  Hopefully extra chatter will be contained here; it's so nice to be able to talk to the coachies!  

Hi coachies!!!!  Someone kick me if I try to buy something, okay!? lol


----------



## patchworkcat

CCfor C said:


> Why quit?? Coffee is actually good for you in many ways...they have even done some research and found it can help you ward off Alzheimer's! Coffee gets a bad rap. Just don't drink too many cups a day..a couple...and enjoy!!
> It's one of the great pleasures in life: that first cup of hot coffee in the morning!



Thanks for the coffee info! I drink at least three cups of coffee a day. Alzheimer's runs in my familymy mom is now in a nursing home with it and my grandma had it too.


----------



## LAltiero85

Wow...thanks for the info about Coffee!!! Good to know that one of my pleasures in life may actually be okay!! Lol!!! Alzheimer's also runs pretty heavily in my family.  

TygerKitty, I'll try to help you w/ your current ban...but I'm not promising anything seeing as though I'm not much better at bans in general...lol!


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ I didn't say I was on a ban


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love that we can randomly chat now... FINALLY!!  So is anyone done w/their x-mas shopping? I'm almost done, didn't really have many gifts to buy this year... Doesn't feel like x-mas for me for some reason... probably cuz I have been so busy at work!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Yes!  I've finished my Christmas shopping too!  I'm so proud of myself because I normally have at least one or two people to buy for on Christmas Eve!  You're right though, it doesn't feel like Christmas for some reason...maybe because everyone started decorating so early this year!


----------



## LAltiero85

TygerKitty said:


> ^^ I didn't say I was on a ban


 That's the spirit!


----------



## TygerKitty

I haven't finished *sniffles* I have NO idea what to get for my dad or brother!  Oh well, I'll figure it out soon I suppose!  I need to get through my finals week first... speaking of which I better get back to this project!


----------



## CoachGirl12

LAltiero85 said:


> ^^^Yes!  I've finished my Christmas shopping too!  I'm so proud of myself because I normally have at least one or two people to buy for on Christmas Eve!  You're right though, it doesn't feel like Christmas for some reason...maybe because everyone started decorating so early this year!


I don't think I have seen any x-mas lights this year at all... my life consists of work... in fact I'm working right now! UGH!!!


----------



## mm16

i wish people would let me know if they havent received a package on the raok thread but no one has responded! I just want to make sure that everyone got their package!!


----------



## LAltiero85

CoachGirl12 said:


> I don't think I have seen any x-mas lights this year at all... my life consists of work... in fact I'm working right now! UGH!!!


 I'm sorry I hope it gets better for ya!


----------



## LAltiero85

TygerKitty said:


> I haven't finished *sniffles* I have NO idea what to get for my dad or brother! Oh well, I'll figure it out soon I suppose! I need to get through my finals week first... speaking of which I better get back to this project!


 Good luck w/ your finals!


----------



## vivi1205

texas_girl I  that song Aja. It reminds me of my college years...

I have been doing my xmas shopping online. There are like _way_ too many free shipping deals, and I just can't deal with the crowds. Still not done, but there is still time! ITA that buying for men is just the most difficult "chore." There is a t-shirt for everyone on cafepress.com-- that is where I got my FIL & DF gifts!


----------



## bagap

This thread is WAY cool...okay, here in Cali it is foggy and cold in my neck of the woods, very unlike our usual weather this time of year.  And I HATE it...I am a sunny weather sort of gal


----------



## CoachGirl12

bagap said:


> This thread is WAY cool...okay, here in Cali it is foggy and cold in my neck of the woods, very unlike our usual weather this time of year.  And I HATE it...I am a sunny weather sort of gal


I'd rather have it foggy and cold then negative temps and snow... I really need to move! Lucky you!! I love Cali!


----------



## baglady39

^^ Am I the only person that likes the cold and snow???  Don't get me wrong, I don't want to ruin my bags and boots, but I still like it!!   Actually I like 4 seasons, but right now I'm HATING the pouring rain!!!!


----------



## vivi1205

I  the snow. It looks so clean & pretty after a fresh coat. I don't like how wet my pups get after romping around out there though! Yeah, I'd pick snow over rain any day. Somehow, rain just seems very depressing. Now all I need is a Coach bag that is water-resistant!


----------



## CoachGirl12

baglady39 said:


> ^^ Am I the only person that likes the cold and snow???  Don't get me wrong, I don't want to ruin my bags and boots, but I still like it!!   Actually I like 4 seasons, but right now I'm HATING the pouring rain!!!!


I was born/raised here, so I've had enough... LOL... I'm definitely a beach gal, I've always loved the sun... snow is pretty, but I HATE driving in it... its a pain in the A$$!! Skiing is fun though, I definitely love winter sports... but I'd rather be at the beach any day! I'd rather have rain too! I LOVE thunderstorms!


----------



## LAltiero85

baglady39 said:


> ^^ Am I the only person that likes the cold and snow??? Don't get me wrong, I don't want to ruin my bags and boots, but I still like it!!  Actually I like 4 seasons, but right now I'm HATING the pouring rain!!!!


 Lol...I like fall, and I like snow until after the Holidays, then I'm ready for spring again...lol!


----------



## mmartinez879

CCfor C said:


> Why quit?? Coffee is actually good for you in many ways...they have even done some research and found it can help you ward off Alzheimer's! Coffee gets a bad rap. Just don't drink too many cups a day..a couple...and enjoy!!
> It's one of the great pleasures in life: that first cup of hot coffee in the morning!



Thanks for the info! Makes me feel better  

I love this thread... Am I the only one who hasn't even started Christmas Shopping ??? Every year I am running through the mall on Dec. 24 getting last minute gifts I am quite the procrastinator.. 

No rocks please lol My tree isn't up yet shhh... It's going up on Saturday I have been iffy b/c I have a 2.5 year old that might knock it down lol


----------



## baglady39

^^  Hmmm, ok I like thunderstorms...minus tornadoes because my mom's complex was pretty much leveled in one a couple of years ago (except for the corner condo units, which is where she lived).  That was horrible, so I don't want any damage from storms, but it's nice to hear the thunder!  I also love the beach weather too!  I like variety, but in general, I don't really like driving rain..and it's been pouring for a while here.

I actually don't know how to ski....I need someone to teach me!!  I would love to learn.


----------



## brittluvscoach

Ok, guess I'll finally introduce myself. I'm more of a lurker than anything, I occasionally comment, but I really enjoy seeing all of your reveals and I've learned SO MUCH from you all! I went to Macy's one day and the SA said I probably knew more about the bags than she did! And I was like thanks! Anyway, I'm from Kentucky and I'm a second grade teacher. Girly girl... southern belle... country music lover... and I love to talk! Thats about it.. thanks!


----------



## mmartinez879

baglady39 said:


> ^^ Am I the only person that likes the cold and snow???  Don't get me wrong, I don't want to ruin my bags and boots, but I still like it!!   Actually I like 4 seasons, but right now I'm HATING the pouring rain!!!!



I love the Cold and Snow but I live in FL so only artificial snow at the mall here lol. The weather has been surprisingly cool this season and doing wonders for my frizz-prone hair


----------



## LAltiero85

mmartinez879 said:


> Thanks for the info! Makes me feel better
> 
> I love this thread... Am I the only one who hasn't even started Christmas Shopping ??? Every year I am running through the mall on Dec. 24 getting last minute gifts I am quite the procrastinator..
> 
> No rocks please lol My tree isn't up yet shhh... It's going up on Saturday I have been iffy b/c I have a 2.5 year old that might knock it down lol


 LOL...that's usually me running through the mall on the 24th!  I was afraid our dog would knock over our tree but she ignores it, like it's normal to have a pine tree in the middle of the living room...business as usual.  

Is that your 2 yr. old in your avatar?  What a cutie!  Hm...maybe this year your better off w/ a table sized tree


----------



## baglady39

Hey britt... Welcome!!  Glad to see you posting!  I think I fall into a similar category to you, minus the teacher part.  Well, I don't know if I'm exactly a southern belle (at least not anymore after living in NJ, ha, ha! Don't stone me!! ) but I'm from Nashville originally, like country music, and I definitely love to talk too!


----------



## mmartinez879

LAltiero85 said:


> LOL...that's usually me running through the mall on the 24th!  I was afraid our dog would knock over our tree but she ignores it, like it's normal to have a pine tree in the middle of the living room...business as usual.
> 
> Is that your 2 yr. old in your avatar?  What a cutie!  Hm...maybe this year your better off w/ a table sized tree



Thank you   I actually have to go and find non-glass decorations that's cute that your dog doesn't touch the tree! Good doggie


----------



## runner22

Nope I hate the snow and cold! But I also hate the really hot weather, so I'm not really happy most of the year!


----------



## baglady39

Ok, I gotta run, but I probably should admit that I'm almost done with Xmas shopping, but I haven't put up ONE decoration (and probably won't!).  I'll be away mostly real soon, so I didn't bother this year!  

Have fun everybody!


----------



## CoachGirl12

baglady39 said:


> ^^  Hmmm, ok I like thunderstorms...minus tornadoes because my mom's complex was pretty much leveled in one a couple of years ago (except for the corner condo units, which is where she lived).  That was horrible, so I don't want any damage from storms, but it's nice to hear the thunder!  I also love the beach weather too!  I like variety, but in general, I don't really like driving rain..and it's been pouring for a while here.
> 
> I actually don't know how to ski....I need someone to teach me!!  I would love to learn.


LOL, I guess since I live in MN I'm use to all sorts of weather, mostly crappy weather though, we have about 3 months of nice weather and about 9 months of crap... see I'm fascinated by tornadoes! I want to actually see one someday... I want to see one but not be in it! I LOVE watching those shows where they are tornado chasers! LOVE IT!! Guess I'm weird like that and have a thing for tornadoes!


----------



## brittluvscoach

baglady39 said:


> Hey britt... Welcome!! Glad to see you posting! I think I fall into a similar category to you, minus the teacher part. Well, I don't know if I'm exactly a southern belle (at least not anymore after living in NJ, ha, ha! Don't stone me!! ) but I'm from Nashville originally, like country music, and I definitely love to talk too!


 
Thanks! I'd never stone you ... if you're born Southern, you're always Southern! Nashville is like my favorite city, (love to shop at Opry Mills) but I just don't make it there often


----------



## TenYearsGone

mmartinez879 said:


> Thank you   I actually have to go and find non-glass decorations that's cute that your dog doesn't touch the tree! Good doggie



When my cousins were toddlers around Christmas time we would still have glass ornaments just higher up and we put non-breakables where little hands could reach. We never had any problems.


----------



## brittluvscoach

We're having some yucky weather here in Kentucky :sad, but on the bright side, it'll probably get me out of work tomorrow :greengrin:


----------



## brittluvscoach

Wooohoooo! My secretary just called and there's no school tomorrow


----------



## nawth21

I cant even think about finishing xmas shopping.  It's finals week and I am almost done except for 2 papers. These have got to get done by this weekend LOL And I have plans for all day sat so that leaves sunday.  Next week will be for shopping, atleast I have all of my purchases planned out.


----------



## brittluvscoach

nawth21 said:


> I cant even think about finishing xmas shopping. It's finals week and I am almost done except for 2 papers. These have got to get done by this weekend LOL And I have plans for all day sat so that leaves sunday. Next week will be for shopping, atleast I have all of my purchases planned out.


 
I miss my college days, but I always hated finals week because there was always SO much stuff that I had to get done that week. Good luck with the xmas shopping! I hope you find everything you planned on getting! I've got mine done, but I may pick up one or two more things this weekend at some point, if this nasty winter storm lets up that is...


----------



## bagap

CoachGirl12 said:


> I'd rather have it foggy and cold then negative temps and snow... I really need to move! Lucky you!! I love Cali!



Hahaha, LA!  You are probably right about the negative temps and snow!  I love Cali and have lived here all my life so I really am spoiled when it comes to weather 

Britt, good for you that you don't have to work tomorrow!  Yay!  An unexpected day off work is the best!

Vivi, I  snow, too, but in small doses...I know, I'm a cold weather wimp!


----------



## TenYearsGone

bagap said:


> Hahaha, LA!  You are probably right about the negative temps and snow!  I love Cali and have lived here all my life so I really am spoiled when it comes to weather
> 
> Britt, good for you that you don't have to work tomorrow!  Yay!  An unexpected day off work is the best!
> 
> Vivi, I  snow, too, but in small doses...I know, I'm a cold weather wimp!



Look at this large dose of snow we had in I believe 1996. I was 6 and remember playing in it. I'm not sure when the 2nd picture is from. Sorry for the glare, I took a picture of a picture. I'm sick and tired of snow.


----------



## bagap

TenYearsGone said:


> Look at this large dose of snow we had in I believe 1996. I was 6 and remember playing in it. I'm not sure when the 2nd picture is from. Sorry for the glare, I took a picture of a picture. I'm sick and tired of snow.



WOW, that is one BIG pile of snow   Thanks for sharing...it really brings weather into perspective for me!


----------



## texas_girl

vivi1205 said:


> texas_girl I  that song Aja. It reminds me of my college years...


YAY, I love when people know my song!  lol

Random thought after reading the stuff about the South: I am amazed at how many people on here are from Texas!!!  Makes me proud...


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^We are suppose to be getting a blizzard storm this weekend and I'm sure it will look just like that after the weekend, just heard on the news... YAY!!!.... NOT!!!!


----------



## admat97

I'm in Florida and it's been rainy all day. 

BTW...this is a great thread!


----------



## candac3mari3

it's still raining here in south florida  boo


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone here seen any recent movies lately? I saw Four Christmases... it was pretty funny... Vince Vaughn is hilarious!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^I want to see that one.  I liked Fred Claus w/ Vince Vaughn too.  I love Elf...not sure why, but it's just so cute.


----------



## admat97

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone here seen any recent movies lately? I saw Four Christmases... it was pretty funny... Vince Vaughn is hilarious!


 
I was told Four Christmas' is really funny. We just saw Bolt which was pretty funny.


----------



## TenYearsGone

I really want to see Four Christmases.Btw..I LOVE ELF!


----------



## admat97

LAltiero85 said:


> ^^^I want to see that one. I liked Fred Claus w/ Vince Vaughn too. I love Elf...not sure why, but it's just so cute.


 
Oh...Elf is our favorite Christmas movie!! It's a tradition to watch that in our house. It really is hysterical!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^I have a ton of movies i want to see as soon as my finals are done! Law school HAS to be special and do not one but TWO weeks of finals, which go an extra week into Christmas break....and we start back a week earlier than the undergrads! Right now I am immersed in the rules of evidence, but constantly look at TPF to distract myself and procrastinate!


----------



## LAltiero85

OH!  I wanna see Marley&Me too over the Holidays...it comes out Christmas day..I'm so going to see it the day after!  I loved the book!


----------



## LAltiero85

admat97 said:


> Oh...Elf is our favorite Christmas movie!! It's a tradition to watch that in our house. It really is hysterical!


 Yeah it is an awesome movie.  it just puts me in a really good mood.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Oh man four Christmases was so funny. I love when the baby pukes. I really hated the kids in the jumper. I would hate that my kids were like that..


----------



## CoachGirl12

AlbertsLove said:


> Oh man four Christmases was so funny. I love when the baby pukes. I really hated the kids in the jumper. I would hate that my kids were like that..


LMAO! Thats my favorite part when the baby pukes... the expression on Vince Vaughn's face is classic! 

How 'bout Role Models, anyone see that? This movie is hilarious too! I'm a movie junkie...


----------



## AlbertsLove

Has anyone seen Bad Santa... Its a little perverted but in the end it kinda cute


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Nope, who's in it?


----------



## pursemaniak

four christmas's was hilarious!! vince and reese make good movies!!


----------



## CCfor C

vivi1205 said:


> texas_girl I  that song Aja. It reminds me of my college years...
> 
> I have been doing my xmas shopping online. There are like _way_ too many free shipping deals, and I just can't deal with the crowds. Still not done, but there is still time! ITA that buying for men is just the most difficult "chore." There is a t-shirt for everyone on cafepress.com-- that is where I got my FIL & DF gifts!



I love that website!!

Also a fan of Steely Dan!! Good name.


----------



## CCfor C

admat97 said:


> Oh...Elf is our favorite Christmas movie!! It's a tradition to watch that in our house. It really is hysterical!



I've been meaning to watch this movie..must get to that and my all-time favorite..."White Christmas"..."snow, snow, snow, snow, SNOWWW!!!"
 (the one w/Bing Crosby)


----------



## irainei

AlbertsLove said:


> Has anyone seen Bad Santa... Its a little perverted but in the end it kinda cute


 

I LOVE Bad Santa...Kinda weird seeing the Gilmore Girls mom in that role, but I think it was funny and cute.


----------



## texas_girl

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone here seen any recent movies lately? I saw Four Christmases... it was pretty funny... Vince Vaughn is hilarious!


I thought Four Christmases was HILARIOUS! I would totally go see that again! I was cracking up through the whole thing...

I saw someone mention White Christmas too! I LOVE that movie - that's my favorite Christmas movie. I was at a get together with some girls from my class (I'm in my Education intern semesters and when you get there at my school you have "cohort" which is a group of people you have all your classes with and stuff so you spend A LOT of time with them) and we started talking about all the old movies we like and this was one of them and we sung (and danced) the entire "Sisters" routine that Rosemary Clooney and Vera-Ellen performed!


----------



## brittluvscoach

My faves are A Smoky Mountain Christmas and all the Peanuts Christmas Specials, and sadly and embarassingly, those really sappy Xmas epis of Little House on the Prairie. I USUALLY hate that show, but come holiday time I get all whimsy and have to watch. I'm reading Little House in The Big Woods to my students and they LOVE IT and were wowed at how little Laura and Mary got for Christmas and were yet so happy.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

CCfor C said:


> I've been meaning to watch this movie..must get to that and my all-time favorite..."White Christmas"..."snow, snow, snow, snow, SNOWWW!!!"
> (the one w/Bing Crosby)



They are showing ELF on cable all throughout this month 
BF watched it for the first time last night  He was laughing out loud

&#9835;&#9834;&#9835; The Best Way To Spread Christmas Cheer Is Singing Loud For All to Hear &#9835;&#9834;&#9835;


​


----------



## TenYearsGone

What about National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation?


----------



## luralee

LAltiero85 said:


> LOL...that's usually me running through the mall on the 24th! I was afraid our dog would knock over our tree but she ignores it, like it's normal to have a pine tree in the middle of the living room...business as usual.
> 
> Is that your 2 yr. old in your avatar? What a cutie! Hm...maybe this year your better off w/ a table sized tree


 
Hi, LA.   Better check it out and smell it to see if it still smells like pine.


----------



## luralee

This is great. You guys are the best. I'm in Missouri and today it was cold, but mostly sunny. I actually went out of the house today and did a little Christmas shopping. Being laid off sucks. But we have scaled back and I only have a few more presents to buy.
We just finished our tree. We cut it down Sunday and brought it in last night. I'm still finishing up the decorating. Gotta bake this weekend and start making stuff. We have our annual bash (open house) next weekend and we usually make everything ahead, so we can enjoy.
You all will be sorry that I'm chatting here, because I'm an only child with no friends that are into bags, so even tho I don't feel too lonely, I guess I kinda am.
I'm also old enough to be a mom to most of you and gramma to some! 
I remember my mom telling me when she was in her 50's that she still felt 21. That was really eye-opening for me and now I understand what she meant!


----------



## mmartinez879

CoachGirl12 said:


> Anyone here seen any recent movies lately? I saw Four Christmases... it was pretty funny... Vince Vaughn is hilarious!




OMG I was laughing so hard I cried I love Vince Vaughn lolol


----------



## LAltiero85

luralee said:


> Hi, LA. Better check it out and smell it to see if it still smells like pine.


 Oh gawd....


----------



## ^Carrie^

Uncle Buck is my favorite holiday movie (even though it was based around Thanksgiving) 
I like to watch "Its a Wonderful Life" on Christmas Eve. 

I got my nephew the DVD of "A Christmas Story". 
Cant wait to watch it with him on Christmas (If I dont have to work that is..... boo hiss!)

Edward Scissorhands is another good one and it is somewhat holiday-ish. 



TenYearsGone said:


> What about National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation?


 
That one is *hilarious*!
I love how his cousin is emptying out the RVs toilet into the storm sewer when Clark asks him what he is doing. 
He yells back "Emptying out the sh*tter!"
CLASSIC!


----------



## summer 71

girls i applied for mba(HRM) in phoenix university and i got the admission today.any insights about this university


----------



## summer 71

CoachGirl12 said:


> LOL, I guess since I live in MN I'm use to all sorts of weather, mostly crappy weather though, we have about 3 months of nice weather and about 9 months of crap... see I'm fascinated by tornadoes! I want to actually see one someday... I want to see one but not be in it! I LOVE watching those shows where they are tornado chasers! LOVE IT!! Guess I'm weird like that and have a thing for tornadoes!


coachgirl12 i live in mn too and i agree with you about the weather.its the weather that keeps me away from the albertville. i hate it.


----------



## texas_girl

summer 71 said:


> girls i applied for mba(HRM) in phoenix university and i got the admission today.any insights about this university


Are you referring to the University of Phoenix? I don't know if there is a Phoenix University as well, but I used to work at UOP.


----------



## CoachGirl12

summer 71 said:


> coachgirl12 i live in mn too and i agree with you about the weather.its the weather that keeps me away from the albertville. i hate it.


LOL... I know, which is why I don't know why I continue to live here! LOL


----------



## admat97

summer 71 said:


> girls i applied for mba(HRM) in phoenix university and i got the admission today.any insights about this university


 
YAY!!! Congrats!!


----------



## kabaker

I drank too many martinis last night (a whopping 2) and now I am laying in bed on tPF and feeling like crap. But atleast I got to take my new Julianne out.



uuuurrrrggggghhhhhh......


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

I'm happy that my 3 kids are feeling better today after a week of the dreaded flu.

I feel even better than I can go PCE shopping this afternoon!!!!


----------



## mmartinez879

kabaker said:


> I drank too many martinis last night (a whopping 2) and now I am laying in bed on tPF and feeling like crap. But atleast I got to take my new Julianne out.
> 
> 
> 
> uuuurrrrggggghhhhhh......




lol I can't even drink half before I feel like that..........


----------



## mmartinez879

luvsbags&shoes said:


> I'm happy that my 3 kids are feeling better today after a week of the dreaded flu.
> 
> I feel even better than I can go PCE shopping this afternoon!!!!



Awww I hate when kids are sick it makes me so saaaad, thank god they are better hope you get to do some damage with that PCE!


----------



## kabaker

^^^ I knew I should have stopped at one. But they were just too good, atleast  I had the DBF to drive me home and I do vaguely remember at one point I gave him the "job" of making sure nothing got on my Julianne. He was sitting with it on his lap with his coat over it. I think he is a keeper.


----------



## mmartinez879

kabaker said:


> ^^^ I knew I should have stopped at one. But they were just too good, atleast  I had the DBF to drive me home and I do vaguely remember at one point I gave him the "job" of making sure nothing got on my Julianne. He was sitting with it on his lap with his coat over it. I think he is a keeper.



Aww..Definitely a keeper my DH finally understands how important my bags are and takes care of them as well lol he hates that he has so much Coach knowledge.....

True Story... He went to visit a friend the other day and comes back telling me how he was appalled that the girlfriend had a fake Coach and he didn't even want to look at it! lmao


----------



## kabaker

Haha that is too funny! DBF is student teaching right now and he likes to tell me about all the fake coaches he sees at the school. Its so cute. And one time we were in walmart and I was looking at eyeliner and he brought me a makeup bag that was a bit "coach inspired" just to show me that it was trying to be coach. Boys are silly!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

mmartinez879 said:


> Awww I hate when kids are sick it makes me so saaaad, thank god they are better hope you get to do some damage with that PCE!


 
I'm just hoping the items I want is at the boutique close to my house, if not I'll be driving to 2 different ones.


----------



## kattykay

does anyone else hate thos spam emails from africa?  seriously i win the lottery from a different country everyday.  usualy i reply with a big F U!!!  but its just annoying now.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

mmartinez879 said:


> It's cloudy in Miami... I have a terrible headache, I am addicted to Starbucks (caffeine) and decided to quit today  I feel horrible yuk


 

Ugh- I know that headache---- I've given up on trying to quit coffeee (I did quit drinking (diet) sodas last New Years though for my NY's resolution). Coffee, though- never- You'd have to kill me first!!!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

texas_girl said:


> That's awesome! I'm an education major planning on teaching kindergarten. I am in general ed but find special ed fascinating and they make sure to keep us informed in areas that benefit students who may have special needs because of inclusion and it is very likely we will have children with special needs in our general ed classroom. I also work at my university's daycare center and in one of the older classrooms, there is a little boy with Asperger's...he's awesome!
> 
> ETA: Oh, yeah, my name is Aja. I am named after an album by the jazz group Steely Dan. There is also a song called "Aja."




Great Name Aja!!
I know that song well.... My mother was a Steely Dan fanatic and we always had their albums (yes albums, I'm that old!!) playing at our house.  Brings back great memories of my mom when I hear Steely Dan (or Fleetwood Mac- her other favorite group).


----------



## too*many*bags?

Did someone say Fleetwood Mac??  I was lucky enough to go to the reunion tour back in 97' 98' I believe?  Anyway, I had just had my back wisdom teeth pulled the day before but do you think that kept me from singing?  Heck NO! I held onto the sides of my checks and sang as loud as I could!   LOL!  Luck for me I did not get dry sockets


----------



## summer 71

texas_girl said:


> Are you referring to the University of Phoenix? I don't know if there is a Phoenix University as well, but I used to work at UOP.


texas girl i am referring to UOP


----------



## irainei

Good Morning everyone! Here's my thought of the day!

I hate online shopping. Everytime I go start looking for presents, I end up buying something for myself. I get side tracked because of all the great deals going on. I hate that...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachGirl12 said:


> LOL, I guess since I live in MN I'm use to all sorts of weather, mostly crappy weather though, we have about 3 months of nice weather and about 9 months of crap... see I'm fascinated by tornadoes! I want to actually see one someday... I want to see one but not be in it! I LOVE watching those shows where they are tornado chasers! LOVE IT!! Guess I'm weird like that and have a thing for tornadoes!


I agree totally!  We had one in the VA area go by the airport and I saw it, awesome but scary too!  I've told the BH I want to go tornado chasing one summer, but I think he's going to take out additional life insurance first as he knows I'm a crazy risk taker!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CCfor C said:


> I've been meaning to watch this movie..must get to that and my all-time favorite..."White Christmas"..."snow, snow, snow, snow, SNOWWW!!!"
> (the one w/Bing Crosby)


That is MY fav. xmas movie too 

Love those classic singers!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ordered my BUnny fob, can't wait for her to arrive!!  Havn't found a pic of her yet so not even sure I'll like it but OH WELL


----------



## CoachGirl12

bunnymasseuse said:


> Ordered my BUnny fob, can't wait for her to arrive!!  Havn't found a pic of her yet so not even sure I'll like it but OH WELL


oooo, post pics when you get it! I want to get one too!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachGirl12 said:


> oooo, post pics when you get it! I want to get one too!


You bet, she's apparently shipping slow though Fedex but oh well.  Getting my replacement mini-skinny in the brown legacy today, BH said the box arrived.  My previous one had EXTREME wear on the back leather even after only a month of use from my PCE purchase at the end of Oct.


----------



## Taralindsey

omg coachies.. I feel like I am dying. Please help me keep my mind off my horribly painful wisdom tooth. It's all swollen around it and I can't go to the dentist until tuesday 

I can't wait to have this thing removed!!!!!!!


----------



## mm16

ooh Tara! I know your pain. I had my bottom wisdom teeth taken out recently..not fun!
the surgery wasn't bad--i wasn't even put to sleep, just had some laughing gas.


----------



## vivi1205

irainei said:


> Good Morning everyone! Here's my thought of the day!
> 
> I hate online shopping. Everytime I go start looking for presents, I end up buying something for myself. I get side tracked because of all the great deals going on. I hate that...



OMG- I TOTALLY know what you're talking about. But I really can't deal with the crowds, so I'm going to buy a gift for someone, then a gift for me, then a gift for someone, then a gift for me... Besides the massive ice storm has prisoned me inside my home. No power, but yay generator!

Taralindsey--so sorry you're in so much pain . Hang in there! Think happy Coach thoughts...


----------



## divadivine682

Taralindsey said:


> omg coachies.. I feel like I am dying. Please help me keep my mind off my horribly painful wisdom tooth. It's all swollen around it and I can't go to the dentist until tuesday
> 
> I can't wait to have this thing removed!!!!!!!


 
Tara, that sucks! You have my sympathies...I had --get this-- *5* wisdom teeth and had them all removed so I know the pain of that!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I'm sorry to hear you're in pain, Tara.  That must really hurt, ouch!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My BH had double the wisdom teeth, they got removed last year, but OH the fun I had on asking him if he'd become dummer over night


----------



## CA-Anonymous

too*many*bags? said:


> Did someone say Fleetwood Mac?? I was lucky enough to go to the reunion tour back in 97' 98' I believe? Anyway, I had just had my back wisdom teeth pulled the day before but do you think that kept me from singing? Heck NO! I held onto the sides of my checks and sang as loud as I could! LOL! Luck for me I did not get dry sockets


 
Me too- By that, I mean I went to the reunion concert too back in the late 90's too (not the part about getting my wisdom teeth out the day before). LOL.


----------



## brittluvscoach

Fedex is being slow. I placed an order on Old Navy a week ago and it was shipped Tuesday and SHOULD have been here today but that darn truck is nowhere in sight. :sad


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Are we allowed to bi*** and complain on this thread?  
(I'm hoping you're going to say yes)......if so, please read on

I've been on the phone w/ all the Macys in my area trying to find a da** Madison Wristlet in Steel- NONE of my area Macys has them- Or if they do they're being too lazy to look for them and they're telling me they don't have them.
I swear I think I've been on the phone for about three hours trying to track one down...each time I get stuck listening to their 'muzak' while they 'say' they will look. At one store the SA got on the line, took the info. style #, color, description and then after I'd been waiting for like 20 mins. another SA gets on the phone and asks me if she can help me-Apparently the first one didn't work in that dept. and didn't tell the SA I was on the phone waiting.  GRRRRR!!!  
I really hate to lose out on the F&F deal if I have to order the wristlet online (not to mention I'll have to pay like $16 S&H for one thing (that is unless I order $150 worth of Coach in which case the S&H is free).

Anyone else have this problem w/ trying to find a Coach item at a Macys?????   
Thanks for letting me vent- I feel a little better now....


----------



## irainei

Taralindsey said:


> omg coachies.. I feel like I am dying. Please help me keep my mind off my horribly painful wisdom tooth. It's all swollen around it and I can't go to the dentist until tuesday
> 
> I can't wait to have this thing removed!!!!!!!


 
Oh dear! That's no fun at all! 

DH had that problem but a couple years back, he refused to go to the dentist and was putting orajel on it for 3 days before he wimped out and went (but only because he grew immune to the orajel). Maybe that'll help a bit?

The other thing I used to do as a kid was chew tylenol chewable tablets and kinda swirled it around the area that hurt... I felt it helped it somewhat (then again, I was 10, so, maybe not). Hopefully the swelling goes down a little this weekend for you!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

irainei said:


> Oh dear! That's no fun at all!
> 
> DH had that problem but a couple years back, he refused to go to the dentist and was putting orajel on it for 3 days before he wimped out and went (but only because he grew immune to the orajel). Maybe that'll help a bit?
> 
> The other thing I used to do as a kid was chew tylenol chewable tablets and kinda swirled it around the area that hurt... I felt it helped it somewhat (then again, I was 10, so, maybe not). Hopefully the swelling goes down a little this weekend for you!


Pressing in crushed aspirin into the skin will help absorb it locally, but I'm not sure what her options allowed to her until it gets removed.


----------



## irainei

CA-Anonymous said:


> Are we allowed to bi*** and complain on this thread?
> (I'm hoping you're going to say yes)......if so, please read on
> 
> I've been on the phone w/ all the Macys in my area trying to find a da** Madison Wristlet in Steel- NONE of my area Macys has them- Or if they do they're being too lazy to look for them and they're telling me they don't have them.
> I swear I think I've been on the phone for about three hours trying to track one down...each time I get stuck listening to their 'muzak' while they 'say' they will look. At one store the SA got on the line, took the info. style #, color, description and then after I'd been waiting for like 20 mins. another SA gets on the phone and asks me if she can help me-Apparently the first one didn't work in that dept. and didn't tell the SA I was on the phone waiting. GRRRRR!!!
> I really hate to lose out on the F&F deal if I have to order the wristlet online (not to mention I'll have to pay like $16 S&H for one thing (that is unless I order $150 worth of Coach in which case the S&H is free).
> 
> Anyone else have this problem w/ trying to find a Coach item at a Macys?????
> Thanks for letting me vent- I feel a little better now....


 
UGH I hate Macy's CS at the store. I had a similar incident, but this lady was telling me I was giving her the wrong description of the item and that "What we have in the case is what we have and I don't see it in there." ...I was in the store the night before and saw it in the case and no one even tried helping me that night. UGH. 

Don't get why Macy's would exclude Coach online, but in stores it's all about it. I'm going to brave Macy's this weekend to get my mom's watch...good luck finding your wristlet! I'll keep an eye out for it here!


----------



## Taralindsey

Thank you for your sympathies girls.. I don't take pain all that well anyway, but this really hurts.. like a dull ache combined with it hurting when I open my mouth.. and chewing is out too, and I was just feeling my cheek and it felt big so I ran.. well, walked slowly to the mirror and yes, one side of my freaking face is swollen!  I called my dentist and he called in a RX of something, hopefully painkillers or something because this sucks.. and I have to take care of the kids!   I also have 2 photography jobs this weekend and I had one this morning... ugh.   The only light at the end of my tunnel is that I sold something on ebay and have a return to make from my black friday shopping (didn't end up liking it!) so I am going to buy something with my PCE tomorrow... tooth and face swelling or not!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

irainei said:


> UGH I hate Macy's CS at the store. I had a similar incident, but this lady was telling me I was giving her the wrong description of the item and that "What we have in the case is what we have and I don't see it in there." ...I was in the store the night before and saw it in the case and no one even tried helping me that night. UGH.
> 
> Don't get why Macy's would exclude Coach online, but in stores it's all about it. I'm going to brave Macy's this weekend to get my mom's watch...good luck finding your wristlet! I'll keep an eye out for it here!


 
Thanks Irainei- 
I'm going to swing by one store on my way home from work to see if they have it (this is one of the stores I tried calling but they don't pick up the phone in the handbag dept. ) If I can't find it tonight, I guess I'm SOL because I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow morning and will be nowhere near a Macy's so will miss out on the F&F discount.


----------



## Rainbow 06

vivi1205 said:


> Thanks Rainbow! My pups love the snow too. I can't believe I haven't seen the grass since mid-Nov!
> Diva-glad you made it home safe with your tp!


 You are most welcome...cough cough,..darn it.  Oh, I miss the fireplace , falling snow and baking real cut out of squeezed dough... Christmas cookies..and yes, I would make you all some homemade Veggie soup from my farm garden to make everyone well. When my kids were young , there was a lady at a neighboring house in the country in Vemont and she made every type of cookie you could think of..rum balls, sugar cookies, snikerdoodles..chocolate kiss cookies..and put them in baskets with cut out patchwork material and saran wrap..with a bow. my kidd called her "the cookie lady"..I assure you I did NOT own a Coach bag then..ah simple pleasures...


----------



## candac3mari3

ok correct me If I'm wrong but macy's customer service, is exactly what it's named right??? I had a question about something and was waiting at customer service for someone and I asked the SA What handbag brands were excluded in some sale and she was like "Well I don't know, customer service is only for opening credit cards, you'll have to go upstairs and ask" wth???


----------



## divadivine682

Ok, I need to vent....damn UPS should be here today with my bag from the bay!!! It's 5:20pm and they must loooove to keep me in suspense. I've been dying to get this bag since last wednesday and the person who sold it to  me said it would be priority mail...but mistakenly shipped it UPS so here I am a week and a half later waiting for it.  Calm me down please!


----------



## vivi1205

Taralindsey said:


> Thank you for your sympathies girls.. I don't take pain all that well anyway, but this really hurts.. like a dull ache combined with it hurting when I open my mouth.. and chewing is out too, and I was just feeling my cheek and it felt big so I ran.. well, walked slowly to the mirror and yes, one side of my freaking face is swollen!  I called my dentist and he called in a RX of something, hopefully painkillers or something because this sucks.. and I have to take care of the kids!   I also have 2 photography jobs this weekend and I had one this morning... ugh.   The only light at the end of my tunnel is that I sold something on ebay and have a return to make from my black friday shopping (didn't end up liking it!) so I am going to buy something with my PCE tomorrow... tooth and face swelling or not!



Aw, hang in there. After you go to Coach tomorrow you'll feel better. Coach always does the trick . Congrats on selling your eBay item! I've been having the worse luck. My mom says something about the economy being bad, but I think the bags I'm selling are just outdated!

Rainbow, you're post just made me drool on the keyboards. Yummm....Cookies...

Oh, and here's a side note...for those of you looking for magenta Sabrina (sm/med) but can't find one @ the boutiques or JAX, nordie's website still has them! Good luck!


----------



## kristinmcd

Want a laugh? My 3 year old son had his Christmas program this week. Here is the last song on video. He is the maniac in the white shirt in the back row. He gets so into it that he almost slugs the little girl next to him. Also, he says "Merry CHristmas everyone!" unscripted at the end. We are so proud. LOL


----------



## crazy4coachbags

divadivine682 said:


> Tara, that sucks! You have my sympathies...I had --get this-- *5* wisdom teeth and had them all removed so I know the pain of that!


 
OMG Diva...I had *5* wisdom teeth too!  Actually when I was in 8th grade (haha, a LONG time ago) I had my "all" of my wisdom teeth pulled, supposably.  As an adult the 5th one came in!  My dentists keeps trying to talk me into having it pulled, but I keep on refusing.  It is not bothering me, so I am a chicken to let them pull it for no reason!  LOL!!! 

Hang in there Tara!  Good luck!


----------



## crazy4coachbags

divadivine682 said:


> Ok, I need to vent....damn UPS should be here today with my bag from the bay!!! It's 5:20pm and they must loooove to keep me in suspense. I've been dying to get this bag since last wednesday and the person who sold it to me said it would be priority mail...but mistakenly shipped it UPS so here I am a week and a half later waiting for it.  Calm me down please!


Just make sure that you be nice to that mailman!  LOL!


----------



## divadivine682

crazy4coachbags said:


> Just make sure that you be nice to that mailman! LOL!


 
You just made me laugh so loud that DS stopped playing Wii to say "what is soooo funny mom?!" 

I got the bag!!!! I just started a thread on it....I loooooove it!


----------



## vtfroggie

kristinmcd said:


> Want a laugh? My 3 year old son had his Christmas program this week. Here is the last song on video. He is the maniac in the white shirt in the back row. He gets so into it that he almost slugs the little girl next to him. Also, he says "Merry CHristmas everyone!" unscripted at the end. We are so proud. LOL



That was too cute.  You can definitely say he's got some Christmas spirit, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Rainbow 06

vivi1205 said:


> Aw, hang in there. After you go to Coach tomorrow you'll feel better. Coach always does the trick . Congrats on selling your eBay item! I've been having the worse luck. My mom says something about the economy being bad, but I think the bags I'm selling are just outdated!
> 
> Rainbow, you're post just made me drool on the keyboards. Yummm....Cookies... Feel Better Tara..better get that tooth out..DH says so and he is a Dentist...
> Vivi, cookies and coach shopping will make us all feel so much better...save some fresh newly fallen snow for me...sugar on snow Vermont style is a pan of snow, and maple syrup from the shack warm and drizzled over the fresh snow with apple cider donuts...Oh, better than a new bag....slurp..yummy...
> 
> Oh, and here's a side note...for those of you looking for magenta Sabrina (sm/med) but can't find one @ the boutiques or JAX, nordie's website still has them! Good luck!


----------



## Taralindsey

I feel a little better everyone.. I just woke up, haha.  My Dentist gave me some antibiotics and painkillers to help me get through the weekend... Still can't open my mouth very big or chew a lot but it's a little better. Hopefully I will set up the extraction on Tuesday.. I am lucky for the fact I only have 2 wisdom teeth, my dh just had his removed a few months ago and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## candac3mari3

Taralindsey said:


> I feel a little better everyone.. I just woke up, haha.  My Dentist gave me some antibiotics and painkillers to help me get through the weekend... Still can't open my mouth very big or chew a lot but it's a little better. Hopefully I will set up the extraction on Tuesday.. I am lucky for the fact I only have 2 wisdom teeth, my dh just had his removed a few months ago and I am not looking forward to it.



don't open your jaw then!! thats what sonic slushies are for!!!!!! lol
I hope you have a Sonic there!!


----------



## kattykay

candac3mari3 said:


> don't open your jaw then!! thats what sonic slushies are for!!!!!! lol
> I hope you have a Sonic there!!


 omg i have never been to sonic, people tell me they are great but i tihnk the nearest one is like 30 miles away.  i heard they are putting on in around here thought but im not sure where.  actually we dont have a dairy queen either, i think the closest one is in atlantic city.  grr i want some ice cream now


----------



## candac3mari3

kattykay said:


> omg i have never been to sonic, people tell me they are great but i tihnk the nearest one is like 30 miles away.  i heard they are putting on in around here thought but im not sure where.  actually we dont have a dairy queen either, i think the closest one is in atlantic city.  grr i want some ice cream now



lol the closest one to me used to be 2 hours away in orlando butttttt they just built one down the street, and it's open 24 hours!! oh man chocolate malt is calling my name!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Used to have a Sonic near me at college, went there all the time!  None close to me now... so... it kinda bites 

I love a Strawberry limeade with extra strawberries!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^LOL, I was just thinking the same thing... I need some type of chocolate right now... mmmm chocolate shake sounds good!


----------



## baglady39

Oh man, I need sleep...  That's what happens when you get old and it's midnight, lol!

Everyone have a GREAT weekend, and don't spend too much money on PCE goodies!!


----------



## candac3mari3

baglady39 said:


> Oh man, I need sleep...  That's what happens when you get old and it's midnight, lol!
> 
> Everyone have a GREAT weekend, and don't spend too much money on PCE goodies!!



I'm sure you're not old..... I'm 23 and usually pass out at like 10 hahah


----------



## Taralindsey

ooh, a slushy sounds awesome right now. 

I have 2 sonics within 2 miles from me... mmmmmmmm yumm!


----------



## baglady39

candac3mari3 said:


> I'm sure you're not old..... I'm 23 and usually pass out at like 10 hahah


 

Oh no...I'm definitely OOOOLLLLDDDD!  I don't even remember 23!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^LOL... thats how I've been lately too! I've been passing out really early! haha...


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

I need to head to bed now.  My DS went to sleep at 7pm so he'll be up early in the morning.  Plus tomorrow is a busy day for me, it my bff's baby shower and DH is watching the 3 kids for the day while I'm out enjoying myself with my friends.


----------



## btobias

I love Sonic!! There is a Sonic in the Walmart I go to. Crazy, I know because its usually a Mcdonalds. I always have a Slushie at Walmart!


----------



## LAltiero85

Ugh....WHY do I all of a sudden want an Espresso Julianne SOOO badly??? I had the choice to get one a few weeks ago for Christmas.  Still love the Madeline though...I've been waiting for one for a long time.  I've made it my mission to SAVE for a Julianne &#9829;


----------



## kabaker

LAltiero85 said:


> Ugh....WHY do I all of a sudden want an Espresso Julianne SOOO badly??? I had the choice to get one a few weeks ago for Christmas.  Still love the Madeline though...I've been waiting for one for a long time.  I've made it my mission to SAVE for a Julianne &#9829;



Julianne is totally worth saving for! I LOVE mine, she is so gorgeous!


----------



## irainei

candac3mari3 said:


> I hope you have a Sonic there!!


 

OMG I love Sonic...It's right below In n Out and Fatburger.

What I REALLY wished they had on the west coast was White Castle. I had those for the first time earlier this year (not the crappy frozen variety) and I fell in love. But who can eat 10 sliders in one sitting? 

Makes me wonder what other fast food joints I'm missing out on  (I guess it goes the same for east coast people not having In n Outs or Jack in the Boxes)


----------



## AlbertsLove

Wow... I wish I could have a white castle burger hmmmm...


----------



## MzCoach

First let me say Happy Holidays to everyone. Ok, I have a little rant and I'm not sure if this is the place for it. But here goes, sorry if it is kind of long.

Let me start off by saying that I love my in laws to death but Wednesday was my MIL b-day and DH wanted to send her a Coach Bag. After searching the bay and finding nothing, I decided to send her one of my bleekers. It's brand new and DH said that I can replace it, so it's packed and I will be sending it out today.

So here is my rant, DH was on the phone with her Wednesday and told her that we are going to send her something in the mail and her reply was something like this......good, you never think about me..........well, after he told me this I went off. At first I was offended and hurt and then I got really p.o.'d. DH and I have been married 6 yrs, 7 in Feb, and out of the six years we have gotten one anniversary card. The kids get a phone call 2 weeks after their b-days.I am still waiting for the gift cards the kids were supposed to get for X-mas 6 yrs ago,it's gotten to the point that I don't even answer my phone anymore when they call on X-mas. Why, so they can tell me that they are going to send something. And no one called me on my b-day in Oct. When is she going to think of us?

Well, thats my rant, I could just scream, I just get upset all over again just thinking about it. Where does she get off?


----------



## AlbertsLove

MzCoach said:


> First let me say Happy Holidays to everyone. Ok, I have a little rant and I'm not sure if this is the place for it. But here goes, sorry if it is kind of long.
> 
> Let me start off by saying that I love my in laws to death but Wednesday was my MIL b-day and DH wanted to send her a Coach Bag. After searching the bay and finding nothing, I decided to send her one of my bleekers. It's brand new and DH said that I can replace it, so it's packed and I will be sending it out today.
> 
> So here is my rant, DH was on the phone with her Wednesday and told her that we are going to send her something in the mail and her reply was something like this......good, you never think about me..........well, after he told me this I went off. At first I was offended and hurt and then I got really p.o.'d. DH and I have been married 6 yrs, 7 in Feb, and out of the six years we have gotten one anniversary card. The kids get a phone call 2 weeks after their b-days.I am still waiting for the gift cards the kids were supposed to get for X-mas 6 yrs ago,it's gotten to the point that I don't even answer my phone anymore when they call on X-mas. Why, so they can tell me that they are going to send something. And no one called me on my b-day in Oct. When is she going to think of us?
> 
> Well, thats my rant, I could just scream, I just get upset all over again just thinking about it. Where does she get off?



The Nerve of somepeople...


----------



## eleda

Oh carmen, I can so relate to your story. My mom, makes the sarcastic comment about her monthly visit from us. I work and I have two kids at two different schools and I don't have time to even get to the gym nowdays. I don't miss a beat though and I say "you can always visit us". They love to play the guilt thing with us. You did a very good thing by sending the bag. No matter what we do it won't be good enough so don't beat yourself up about it.


----------



## candac3mari3

oh man.... We have a white castle back home... and everytime I go visit I make it my mission to eat them like 3 days in a row lol.... by the time I get home I feel like my stomach is going to explode tho!!


----------



## happywife18

Good morning everyone. What your plans this cold Saturday morning. Well me & my hubby are going out to watch the moving with Vince Vaughan & Reese. I've heard it's hilarious and fun to watch. Hope everyone will be having a nice day. Take care.


----------



## candac3mari3

I need to do a major vent guys....

this is LONG be prepared.....

Hmmm let's rewind to 4 years ago.... I just graduated High School and was ready to get the heck out of Michigan. My mom's best friend lived down here in Ft. Myers and I really considered her my aunt so she offered to let me come down and move in with her, while I went to college down here and helped her start her tanning salon business. Everything was great, she loaned me money to get a used car (she only lent me $2,000 I paid the rest) and I was paying her back weekly. 

Everything was fine and dandy until I met my now Fiance and we started to spend more time together. Mind, I still worked my scheduled hours at her salon, while going to school, and working another job, just whatever free time I had I spent with Mike. She would get so angry and threaten to take the car away, snuck in my room at night and took the keys so I couldn't drive, and a mass of other horrible things. In the meantime while I lived there she would say such bad things about my Mom and go on and on, and I thought it was very disrespectful. Things got so bad Mike offered to let me move in with him, on the other side of the state in West Palm. 

So I took him up on the offer and she refused to let me take the car, since her name was on the title too she threatened me yadda yadda besides the point, so I signed the title completely to her and left the car in Ft. Myers.
Fast forward a year, she tries to sue me over the balance when I gave it back to her, even though she sold it, she never won in court.
But while I was in the court room with her, (I had just been pregnant and had a miscarriage, completely devastated at the time) she said in front of the mediator, "Why don't you go lay on your back and make another baby AND LOSE IT you W***E"  I was baffled and the court mediator did NOTHING.

After she lost in court she kept calling me, trying to get credit agencies after me, it was so bad I filed for a protection order and everything stopped.

This is the part why I am SO UPSET... My mom continues to be friends with her!!! In the 2 years since this has happened (my mom still lives in michigan) she has come to florida 4 times to see that awful woman! And without bothering to even try to visit me or tell me because she knows I'll be upset, but I always find out.
She uses my stepdads airline mile's and whenever I ask her to come and see me she says she doesn't want to argue with him about it, because him and I never got along and he wouldn't let her come see me (bullcrap)
But then a week later I find out she used them to go see her friend.


She told me that I had no reason to be upset, and what happened was between her friend and I. But Why would she sneak behind my back and go see her. And why in the world would she want to be friends with someone that told her DAUGHTER horrible things about her MOM. I don't get it!

It's to the point that I told her I do not want to speak to her anymore because of the hurtful things that she has done(there has been more, but this is the icing on the cake)

Am I wrong for being so upset?!?!?


again sorry, for the long rant... I needed to get this out!


----------



## kate83675

No, sweetie, you're NOT wrong to be upset!  It's NOT too much to expect some loyalty from your mother!  I was wondering if you'd told your mother all the horrible things her "friend" said about her?  I'm sort of thinking you didn't because you're loyal to her.  That's beside the point though, her friend treated you in a way that anyone who loved you shouldn't approve of, even indirectly, as your mother is doing.  If it got to the point of you having to go to court to make someone leave you alone why would your mother even want to see the person again???

I pretty much don't have any communication with my mother either any more, she chose to cut me out of her life (except when she wants something of course) but blames me.  I know how hard this is for you and I'm sorry it's happened to you, wish I could change it to be better for you.  It just sucks to not have a good relationship with your own mother but sometimes it happens to us through no choice of our own.


----------



## candac3mari3

kate83675 said:


> No, sweetie, you're NOT wrong to be upset!  It's NOT too much to expect some loyalty from your mother!  I was wondering if you'd told your mother all the horrible things her "friend" said about her?  I'm sort of thinking you didn't because you're loyal to her.  That's beside the point though, her friend treated you in a way that anyone who loved you shouldn't approve of, even indirectly, as your mother is doing.  If it got to the point of you having to go to court to make someone leave you alone why would your mother even want to see the person again???
> 
> I pretty much don't have any communication with my mother either any more, she chose to cut me out of her life (except when she wants something of course) but blames me.  I know how hard this is for you and I'm sorry it's happened to you, wish I could change it to be better for you.  It just sucks to not have a good relationship with your own mother but sometimes it happens to us through no choice of our own.



Oh, I eventually did tell her what her friend had said, and she just laughed it off. I guess I'm not too surprised that my mom is disloyal like this towards me, when she married my stepdad, she never really was a "mom". My entire family disapproves of her friendship with this woman.


----------



## irainei

^^ That's awful! Family always comes first, even if it's your best friend. *hug*


----------



## MzCoach

Thank you  eleda, I just got back from the post office, so the bag is on its way. She should get it on Monday. Lets see if we get a Thank you phone call, although I know we will get on from one of his sisters saying " I want a coach bag" which, they have jobs and can buy their own.


----------



## kattykay

aww candace im sorry that happened to you

some people just refuse to see the truth..maybe you can tell your mom how you feel, it might make her realize just how hurt you are.


----------



## irainei

Good morning! Up bright and early cuz I have a busy day and just wanted to say Hello!


I'm preparing to send a package off to my SIL but had to show you what my MIL requested I send our niece and nephew...these are photos from our photo shoot for our Christmas cards:







Today, I have to take my stinky dog to the groomer...he's getting the shaggy-I-look-like-I've-been-on-the-streets look...then DH and I are off to brave the mall...and do reconaissance work on DH, since I'm supposed to call him every time I leave a store so he doesn't run into me. This is the first year that I haven't received a Christmas present early (although, there's still two weeks...), so I'm super excited! But I'm pretty sure that he will end up giving me whatever he buys me today. I mean, how can he hide a shopping bag on himself???


----------



## kattykay

does anyone else have really weird dreams? last night i had a drea i was a pig running across the african safari to get hom to nj where i had to fight the mafia waiting outside my house. lol


----------



## colabear1

I once has a dream that DH won an award for being the 4th smartest person in the world. Why 4th I don't know, but I call him that since I had the dream. He won't let me eat after 8pm anymore.


----------



## Taralindsey

candac3mari3 said:


> I need to do a major vent guys....
> 
> this is LONG be prepared.....
> 
> Hmmm let's rewind to 4 years ago.... I just graduated High School and was ready to get the heck out of Michigan. My mom's best friend lived down here in Ft. Myers and I really considered her my aunt so she offered to let me come down and move in with her, while I went to college down here and helped her start her tanning salon business. Everything was great, she loaned me money to get a used car (she only lent me $2,000 I paid the rest) and I was paying her back weekly.
> 
> Everything was fine and dandy until I met my now Fiance and we started to spend more time together. Mind, I still worked my scheduled hours at her salon, while going to school, and working another job, just whatever free time I had I spent with Mike. She would get so angry and threaten to take the car away, snuck in my room at night and took the keys so I couldn't drive, and a mass of other horrible things. In the meantime while I lived there she would say such bad things about my Mom and go on and on, and I thought it was very disrespectful. Things got so bad Mike offered to let me move in with him, on the other side of the state in West Palm.
> 
> So I took him up on the offer and she refused to let me take the car, since her name was on the title too she threatened me yadda yadda besides the point, so I signed the title completely to her and left the car in Ft. Myers.
> Fast forward a year, she tries to sue me over the balance when I gave it back to her, even though she sold it, she never won in court.
> But while I was in the court room with her, (I had just been pregnant and had a miscarriage, completely devastated at the time) she said in front of the mediator, "Why don't you go lay on your back and make another baby AND LOSE IT you W***E"  I was baffled and the court mediator did NOTHING.
> 
> After she lost in court she kept calling me, trying to get credit agencies after me, it was so bad I filed for a protection order and everything stopped.
> 
> This is the part why I am SO UPSET... My mom continues to be friends with her!!! In the 2 years since this has happened (my mom still lives in michigan) she has come to florida 4 times to see that awful woman! And without bothering to even try to visit me or tell me because she knows I'll be upset, but I always find out.
> She uses my stepdads airline mile's and whenever I ask her to come and see me she says she doesn't want to argue with him about it, because him and I never got along and he wouldn't let her come see me (bullcrap)
> But then a week later I find out she used them to go see her friend.
> 
> 
> She told me that I had no reason to be upset, and what happened was between her friend and I. But Why would she sneak behind my back and go see her. And why in the world would she want to be friends with someone that told her DAUGHTER horrible things about her MOM. I don't get it!
> 
> It's to the point that I told her I do not want to speak to her anymore because of the hurtful things that she has done(there has been more, but this is the icing on the cake)
> 
> Am I wrong for being so upset?!?!?
> 
> 
> again sorry, for the long rant... I needed to get this out!





No, I think you have every right to be upset! Your mother is supposed to be there for you and take up for you when someone does you wrong. That Woman sounds like a whackjob!  I can't believe your mother would still speak to someone that said such a heartless thing to you after a miscarriage . If someone ever spoke to my daughter like that I would NEVER speak to them again after I told them off for treating my daughter like that!


----------



## mmartinez879

kattykay said:


> does anyone else have really weird dreams? last night i had a drea i was a pig running across the african safari to get hom to nj where i had to fight the mafia waiting outside my house. lol



lmao


----------



## mmartinez879

colabear1 said:


> I once has a dream that DH won an award for being the 4th smartest person in the world. Why 4th I don't know, but I call him that since I had the dream. He won't let me eat after 8pm anymore.



lol I was just going to ask Kattykay what she ate before she went to bed lol


----------



## patchworkcat

kattykay said:


> does anyone else have really weird dreams? last night i had a drea i was a pig running across the african safari to get hom to nj where i had to fight the mafia waiting outside my house. lol



Great dream! You must be creative.


----------



## kattykay

mmartinez879 said:


> lol I was just going to ask Kattykay what she ate before she went to bed lol


 well i had mcdonalds at the mall around 9pm, then i came home had about 4 cups of coffe, then i went up to bed had a cig and a glass of water.

and patchworkcat, i am far from creative. but i have been haveing really good dreams lately, thurs night i was a famous author and i looked just like ellen degeneres


----------



## lovecoachmore

*What the h e double hockey stick is my DH's problem?! He get's me a really nice Christmas gift every year. ie: sony cybershot digital camera, ipod nano video, Coach lg. Carly. He also always get's me Coach bags for wedding ann and birthdays, so I told him last night "hey, Dillards has their Coach bags on sale 30% OFF if you want to save some $$$." He blew me off and hopped in the shower!!!             TOTAL BS!!! We both know he's going to get me a bag, and we both know he's got the $$$$, so what gives?!*

*By the way, Candace...sounds to me like your mom's friend was maybe a little jealous?! I think she was jealous of your relationship with new BF and wanted you as her "own!" Sounds like she needs to "double the dosage" if you know what I mean! LOONEY TUNES!!!! You have every right to be PO'd and you should be strong and stand behind your convictions!!! Mom sounds like she may be a little spineless! Sorry to us those words but who trades their relationship with their daughter for some crazy chic with multple personalities!? Keep your chin UP!!! We're here for ya!!!!*


----------



## patchworkcat

kattykay said:


> well i had mcdonalds at the mall around 9pm, then i came home had about 4 cups of coffe, then i went up to bed had a cig and a glass of water.
> 
> and patchworkcat, i am far from creative. but i have been haveing really good dreams lately, thurs night i was a famous author and i looked just like ellen degeneres



OMG! That's hysterical!


----------



## patchworkcat

lovecoachmore said:


> *What the h e double hockey stick is my DH's problem?! He get's me a really nice Christmas gift every year. ie: sony cybershot digital camera, ipod nano video, Coach lg. Carly. He also always get's me Coach bags for wedding ann and birthdays, so I told him last night "hey, Dillards has their Coach bags on sale 30% OFF if you want to save some $$$." He blew me off and hopped in the shower!!!             TOTAL BS!!! We both know he's going to get me a bag, and we both know he's got the $$$$, so what gives?!*
> 
> *By the way, Candace...sounds to me like your mom's friend was maybe a little jealous?! I think she was jealous of your relationship with new BF and wanted you as her "own!" Sounds like she needs to "double the dosage" if you know what I mean! LOONEY TUNES!!!! You have every right to be PO'd and you should be strong and stand behind your convictions!!! Mom sounds like she may be a little spineless! Sorry to us those words but who trades their relationship with their daughter for some crazy chic with multple personalities!? Keep your chin UP!!! We're here for ya!!!!*



Maybe he blew you off 'cause he already bought you a bag?


----------



## NorthStar

Oh Candace I am so sorry that you've had to go through all of that.  How heartbreaking it must be to have your mother act more loyal towards her wacko friend than her own flesh and blood.  You have every right to feel the way that you do.
Sending big hugs your way...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ugh... I'm tired today! I don't feel like doing anything! LOL 

Guess I might have to hit up the coach store today or tomorrow...


----------



## prof ash

aww ^ coachgirl i feel like that too today lol. by the time saturday comes i'm like sleep, eat, tpf lol.

sooo currently thinking about the wrapped sabrina + matching wallet that are sitting in my closet - christmas present from bf that can't be opened until christmas eve!!! can't wait!!!

and why am i a teacher if i hate it? i can't wait to find another job and i hope that it's one i just *love*. i'm sick of living my life for everything but my job. i WANT to love my job and feel like it does something for me without being so draining and thankless.


----------



## CoachGirl12

ash14vwb said:


> aww ^ coachgirl i feel like that too today lol. by the time saturday comes i'm like sleep, eat, tpf lol.
> 
> sooo currently thinking about the wrapped sabrina + matching wallet that are sitting in my closet - christmas present from bf that can't be opened until christmas eve!!! can't wait!!!
> 
> and why am i a teacher if i hate it? i can't wait to find another job and i hope that it's one i just *love*. i'm sick of living my life for everything but my job. i WANT to love my job and feel like it does something for me without being so draining and thankless.


the wrapped sabrina? which one is that?


----------



## baglady39

^^  LOL, I think she means the Sabrina that's gift wrapped in her closet, waiting to be opened.  And I thought I was tired....  

Just teasin' ya!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

baglady39 said:


> ^^  LOL, I think she means the Sabrina that's gift wrapped in her closet, waiting to be opened.  And I thought I was tired....
> 
> Just teasin' ya!!


LMAO... wow, I feel blonde right now!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Question... this sabrina is a different size from the regular leather large sabrina, am I right? what colors does this bag come in? green, ivory, and black only, right? its shown on coach.com but not as a bag that is available to order?? is the ivory all sold out?


----------



## candac3mari3

it was nice outside today, windy tho... how was the weather everywhere else??
My big doggie was being super cute...





And my sister was here a couple weeks ago visiting and we got matching tattoos!!! (this is hers)





yea I'm bored!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^candac, your puppy is so cute, and I LOVE your new tattoo!! I'm nervous to get one, plus I have sensitive skin so I'm not sure if I would get a reaction to it...


----------



## happywife18

Candace I like your tatto also but like coachgirl my skin is very sensitive, I'll just wear a gold watch and I get allergic reaction. Lucky for my husband he doesn't need to buy me jewelries except my wedding band.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

candac3mari3 said:


> it was nice outside today, windy tho... how was the weather everywhere else??
> My big doggie was being super cute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my sister was here a couple weeks ago visiting and we got matching tattoos!!! (this is hers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea I'm bored!!


I love that guys artwork! I've been considering getting some of his kitty work on me.

Here's mine...


----------



## happywife18

Hi bunny, what your tatoo means? You guys are brave. I'm scared of needles. I don't know if I can handle getting a tatoo.


----------



## candac3mari3

happywife18 said:


> Hi bunny, what your tatoo means? You guys are brave. I'm scared of needles. I don't know if I can handle getting a tatoo.



lol I have 4!! I got the first when I was 18 and they got addicting after that!!

and bunny, You should get one of his kitty pieces, they are all so cute!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

happywife18 said:


> Hi bunny, what your tatoo means? You guys are brave. I'm scared of needles. I don't know if I can handle getting a tatoo.


Tattoo means Bow & Arrow, as I have done archery for a good portion of my life, and I have a nickname based on that but I figured this was a better way to do it, than spell out the nickname 

I've handled a lot of pain of physical issues in my time, so the pain is just coming from a diff. source.  I've gotten quite a few piercings too, and the pain is just a diff sensation, it's all pain, but you just have to channel it


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

MzCoach said:


> First let me say Happy Holidays to everyone. Ok, I have a little rant and I'm not sure if this is the place for it. But here goes, sorry if it is kind of long.
> 
> Let me start off by saying that I love my in laws to death but Wednesday was my MIL b-day and DH wanted to send her a Coach Bag. After searching the bay and finding nothing, I decided to send her one of my bleekers. It's brand new and DH said that I can replace it, so it's packed and I will be sending it out today.
> 
> So here is my rant, DH was on the phone with her Wednesday and told her that we are going to send her something in the mail and her reply was something like this......good, you never think about me..........well, after he told me this I went off. At first I was offended and hurt and then I got really p.o.'d. DH and I have been married 6 yrs, 7 in Feb, and out of the six years we have gotten one anniversary card. The kids get a phone call 2 weeks after their b-days.I am still waiting for the gift cards the kids were supposed to get for X-mas 6 yrs ago,it's gotten to the point that I don't even answer my phone anymore when they call on X-mas. Why, so they can tell me that they are going to send something. And no one called me on my b-day in Oct. When is she going to think of us?
> 
> Well, thats my rant, I could just scream, I just get upset all over again just thinking about it. Where does she get off?



Wow, MZCoach, I am so sorry. In-laws really can suck. I know there are some great ones out there but I don't know why some of us get stuck with rotten ones. I have been having major MIL problems for the last year. It started out when we told my MIL that I was pregnant with baby number two and for some reason, she was not happy. I found it odd b/c she is obsessed with our 2.5 year old son. Over the course of my pregnancy she said some really awful things to me and treated me badly despite me constantly going out of my way for her. Then, on the day I gave birth to my daughter three months ago, she was supposed to stay with my son for the weekend while i was in the hospital. She stayed with him the night that I was induced and through the birth the next morning. But when my husband ran home to get me a toothbrush and some other small things I had forgotten to bring, she just walked out of the house while he was in our bathroom getting things together. Didn't tell him she was leaving, nothing. Just walked out! He called her for an hour trying to figure out where in the heck she went and when she finally answered she said "Im tired and decided to go home to get some sleep." He was yelling at her and said  "well don't you think that ____is tired considering she just gave birth? She is waiting for me to come back to the hospital and stay with her" Her response was "Well the princess has the whole hospital to dote on her."   We only finally saw her for the first time two weeks ago and then tonight for her birthday. It's been very hard for me to stay in control and be cordial. I'm pretty proud of myself because despite everything she put me through on the day I gave birth to her grandchild, I have been sickeningly sweet to her. 

Like I said, I don't know why it is that some In-Laws just look to cause trouble. I have gone out of my way so much these last two years since moving back closer to her in order to make her feel involved and special and all that, yet all I get are slaps in the face time and again. I never thought that I would be in one of those situations where I had problems with an In-law, but never say never...

Maybe you should start calling your MIL out when she says a package is on the way or whatever. Like wait a few days and then point out to her that the package never arrived.


----------



## too*many*bags?

Love the Tattoos girls!  I just got my first over this past summer.  I decided at the age of 32 that I really wanted a Tramp Stamp.  I found one I really liked but continued to look around for the about 3 months just to be sure.  I ended up getting the one I loved.  My husband would NEVER get a tattoo and doesn't think much about them.  Well he was not happy with me that I got it and wouldn't even acknowledge it for the longest time.  I told him I was getting it, but would be damned if I was going to let him tell me I couldn't.  Anyway here is mine.  It was only very uncomfortable when the needle was in my *fat* areas other then that is was just like a VERY annoying irritation that I kept wanting to rub it.


----------



## too*many*bags?

*BagsAreMyBabies *and *Mzcoach* I am sorry that you both have such ungreatful IL's.  I too know the pains of the horrible IL's but mine is more a SIL problem.  It use to be horrible as she almost succeeded in ending my marriage, but has gotten much, much better now that she has moved 8hrs away 

*candac3mari3*  That is completely horrible how your mom's friend has treated you!  I agree with the poster who said it sounds like she really wanted all of your attention.  How aweful that she had to treat you that way!!  (((HUGS)))  I had a pretty bad childhood in regards to how I was treated and it has made me a better person.  I know the pains of hate from the ones who are suppose to love and protect you and I will NEVER allow my kids to feel one once of that kind of pain!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

too*many*bags? said:


> Love the Tattoos girls!  I just got my first over this past summer.  I decided at the age of 32 that I really wanted a Tramp Stamp.  I found one I really liked but continued to look around for the about 3 months just to be sure.  I ended up getting the one I loved.  My husband would NEVER get a tattoo and doesn't think much about them.  Well he was not happy with me that I got it and wouldn't even acknowledge it for the longest time.  I told him I was getting it, but would be damned if I was going to let him tell me I couldn't.  Anyway here is mine.  It was only very uncomfortable when the needle was in my *fat* areas other then that is was just like a VERY annoying irritation that I kept wanting to rub it.


Very tasteful choice on the pattern!  I love it!

I thought long and hard about my tat before I got it, 5 yrs to be exact.  Found the pattern, and then waited on it for a while before I got it to make sure that after time I still felt the same way.  I did, so I got it. 

My only REGRET if I have any is that I put it on my body where "I" don't get to enjoy it   I never see it, so often I forget it's even there!


----------



## too*many*bags?

Nice tat bunny!  I wanted to get my kids names on me somewhere but am not sure where yet.  Maybe my ankle even though I know it is going to hurt like the dickens there  

The dream talks are freakin hilarious!!  The pig running though the savanna that had to fight a mafia leader made me LMAO!!  Kattykay you are so funny!!  I was rolling thinking of your night starting off with the McD's.  LOL!!


----------



## too*many*bags?

Thanks bunny!  I kwym cause I have the same regret!  I hate that I have to look in a mirror with my neck half cocked to see it   So how many bunnies do you have bunny?  I have a dwarf that has been with us for 2 months now.  I fell in love at first sight!  She reminded me of the Cadbury bunny, and I am NUTS for those original cream eggs


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sorry, off the topic of you gals talking about tattoos, but does anyone know what the color coral looks like for coach? I've been searching and see a variety of coral colors that coach made... not sure if its more of a pinkish or orangish color... can anyone help me out... also, the color CRL is the code that was given to me from JAX and I'm trying to even figure out if that means coral or not? any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## candac3mari3

too*many*bags? said:


> Nice tat bunny!  I wanted to get my kids names on me somewhere but am not sure where yet.  Maybe my ankle even though I know it is going to hurt like the dickens there
> 
> The dream talks are freakin hilarious!!  The pig running though the savanna that had to fight a mafia leader made me LMAO!!  Kattykay you are so funny!!  I was rolling thinking of your night starting off with the McD's.  LOL!!



ankle doesnt really hurt all that much... I have one on the inner side of my left ankle, its annoying as heck tho!! 
here it is right after I got it done... dont mind the ickynes!





here's my first, on my right hip




 and I have 3 little hearts on my right wrist that my cousin sister and I drew... means alot to me!


----------



## donnalynn11

Haha this is funny everyone just posting random stuff!  Here's mine - I love my new purple Ipod and am listening to, IMO, the best Christmas music ever - A Charlie Brown Christmas!  The entire album makes me smile, and Linus and Lucy is my forever downloaded ringtone, no matter which phone I have.  As a matter of fact, I am awaiting a new one currently as my recent upgrade phone is not compatible with most AT&T ringtones, so no Linus and Lucy = no can do.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachGirl12 said:


> Sorry, off the topic of you gals talking about tattoos, but does anyone know what the color coral looks like for coach? I've been searching and see a variety of coral colors that coach made... not sure if its more of a pinkish or orangish color... can anyone help me out... also, the color CRL is the code that was given to me from JAX and I'm trying to even figure out if that means coral or not? any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


Some supposed examples of coral...


----------



## luralee

baglady39 said:


> Oh no...I'm definitely OOOOLLLLDDDD! I don't even remember 23!


 
Let's don't talk OLD around here!     (JK)


----------



## LAltiero85

candac3mari3 said:


> here's my first, on my right hip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I have 3 little hearts on my right wrist that my cousin sister and I drew... means alot to me!


  I love this one!!! SO pretty!  I wish I had the guts to do it!


----------



## luralee

I have the guts, but my DH says no way. He's 9 years younger than me, but is totally against tats. Who knows why?

Family problems abound always -- just remember, what goes around comes around............

I miss my mom and she's been gone 15-1/2 years! I guess because I'm an only child and we were so close. I do still have my dad tho and he's pretty cool. 
Getting old is a b--ch! And don't say...."it's better than the alternative!". I hear that all the time and of course, I KNOW that! But it's so frustrating to only be able to shop for a couple of hours instead of all day (lol) and to get up from chatting on tPF and have trouble walking down the hall until my joints loosen up, etc., etc., etc..

You all help keep me "young" -- in mind anyway.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I dreamed last night that I was driving a shiny yellow scooter around town and my sister was very jealous of my new scooter.  I remember thinking that I kinda felt like a nerd riding it and was wishing it was a motorcycle but heck it made my sister jealous nevertheless.  IRL I do not have a scooter.


----------



## btobias

I had a white scooter when I was in high school. I grew up in a small town in New Mexico and having scooters then was the cool thing!!   Bugs in the face not so cool!!
Love your story Oops!


----------



## TygerKitty

I cannot (ok I can) believe how quickly this thread has grown lol!


----------



## NorthStar

bunnymasseuse said:


> I love that guys artwork! I've been considering getting some of his kitty work on me.
> 
> Here's mine...




Sweet tat bunny, but I'm really loving your ear piercings!  I have recently got addicted to that (much to my hubby's dismay-oh well!), and just got this loop on the upper part of my ear a few days ago...I want to get more already, but I like to sleep on my side and getting one done on the other ear right away would bug me too much!


----------



## LAltiero85

You're princess cut diamond studs are so pretty!  And I love the middle piercing...did that one hurt much?  I've always wanted one.  I used to have my ears pierced up and down my ears and then I took them all out (not really sure why..I regret letting some of them grown in).  You know what I've always wanted was a little stud in my nose too,  even my mom said it would look cute, but I've had a job since I was sixteen and I was never allowed to have facial piercings there.  I should have gotten one last year since I wasn't working, but now I'm working again, so I can't


----------



## NorthStar

LAltiero85 said:


> You're princess cut diamond studs are so pretty!  And I love the middle piercing...did that one hurt much?  I've always wanted one.  I used to have my ears pierced up and down my ears and then I took them all out (not really sure why..I regret letting some of them grown in).  You know what I've always wanted was a little stud in my nose too,  even my mom said it would look cute, but I've had a job since I was sixteen and I was never allowed to have facial piercings there.  I should have gotten one last year since I wasn't working, but now I'm working again, so I can't



The studs were a present from hubby last year, and he always says how he wishes that my b-day wasn't in April so my birthstone wouldn't be a diamond then, so he would have an excuse to buy a less-expensive stone for gifts haha.  The middle piercing, which is called a "snug", actually did hurt more than the others and took a really long time to heal.  The piercing guy told me that would be the case, but I wanted it anyways.  The worst part was just having to arrange my head just so if I wanted to sleep on that side, 'cause it hurt like a mother if I wasn't careful for quite a while.  I think that DH would really have a fit if I came home with a piercing in my nose or eyebrow, which I've thought about now and then.  But like you, most of my work environments haven't allowed for the facial piercing stuff.  So oh well.  Boo on that.


----------



## MzCoach

BagsAreMyBabies said:


> Wow, MZCoach, I am so sorry. In-laws really can suck. I know there are some great ones out there but I don't know why some of us get stuck with rotten ones. I have been having major MIL problems for the last year. It started out when we told my MIL that I was pregnant with baby number two and for some reason, she was not happy. I found it odd b/c she is obsessed with our 2.5 year old son. Over the course of my pregnancy she said some really awful things to me and treated me badly despite me constantly going out of my way for her. Then, on the day I gave birth to my daughter three months ago, she was supposed to stay with my son for the weekend while i was in the hospital. She stayed with him the night that I was induced and through the birth the next morning. But when my husband ran home to get me a toothbrush and some other small things I had forgotten to bring, she just walked out of the house while he was in our bathroom getting things together. Didn't tell him she was leaving, nothing. Just walked out! He called her for an hour trying to figure out where in the heck she went and when she finally answered she said "Im tired and decided to go home to get some sleep." He was yelling at her and said "well don't you think that ____is tired considering she just gave birth? She is waiting for me to come back to the hospital and stay with her" Her response was "Well the princess has the whole hospital to dote on her."  We only finally saw her for the first time two weeks ago and then tonight for her birthday. It's been very hard for me to stay in control and be cordial. I'm pretty proud of myself because despite everything she put me through on the day I gave birth to her grandchild, I have been sickeningly sweet to her.
> 
> Like I said, I don't know why it is that some In-Laws just look to cause trouble. I have gone out of my way so much these last two years since moving back closer to her in order to make her feel involved and special and all that, yet all I get are slaps in the face time and again. I never thought that I would be in one of those situations where I had problems with an In-law, but never say never...
> 
> Maybe you should start calling your MIL out when she says a package is on the way or whatever. Like wait a few days and then point out to her that the package never arrived.


 

I am so sorry to hear about your MIL drama BagsAreMyBabies. My drama is small compared you yours. I just don't get MIL sometimes. But like I told myself, don't stess over it, its not worth it. Focus on your wonderful new baby and congrats.


----------



## MzCoach

*too*many*bags? *thank you. DH said that he is going to bring it to her attention. Although I don't think it will do any good.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

NorthStar said:


> Sweet tat bunny, but I'm really loving your ear piercings!  I have recently got addicted to that (much to my hubby's dismay-oh well!), and just got this loop on the upper part of my ear a few days ago...I want to get more already, but I like to sleep on my side and getting one done on the other ear right away would bug me too much!


Here are some of the original pics of the earrings on both sides.  2 of them came out, were done by the same piercer and got rejected.  I will plan on re-doing them with someone else I trust, after i've given the ear time to heal.  What WON"T heal however is the break in my cartilage.. which now sticks out weird since the piercing broke it as my body pushed it out.  Sounds nasty, but you can see it clearly if i was to take a pic of my ear and point it out.


----------



## prof ash

lol coachgirl yes, i was talking about sabrina in a pretty box that i can't open until christmas  i keep trying to open the box even though there's a big ribbon around it!! 

you are all so cute with your tattoos, too!!


----------



## Taralindsey

I have thought about getting a tiny star tattooed on me somewhere... maybe my wrist. My Middle name is Star so I have always had a thing for stars


----------



## kathyrose

My tattoos are on my face! >.< It hurt when I got them. It was my mom's idea. I was 18 then.


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ on your face?!  What did you get?


----------



## kathyrose

My eyebrows and eyeliner. Thus, the >.<


----------



## CallyCo

Just wanted to say "HI" 

I should be asleep but I can't pull myself away from this forum!!

Gotta be up at 5am for work and hubby is snoring away beside me. ush:


----------



## Taralindsey

ahhhhhhh.. makes sense now.. I thought you were just making a face. 

Do you like it? I have really light eyebrows that I have to pencil in every day.. it's annoying but since my hair is dark now i really have to or I just look silly.


----------



## kathyrose

I like it a lot! I don't have to mess with make-up for my eyebrows or for my eyeliner. This is me with just lipstick. That's the clearest picture I can find that shows the tattoo.


----------



## kathyrose

P.S. I was not naked in the picture but for some reason a lot of the upper half body shots of me.....I look naked in them.


----------



## CallyCo

kathyrose said:


> P.S. I was not naked in the picture but for some reason a lot of the upper half body shots of me.....I look naked in them.


 
The tats look very natural.  Can't even tell.  You're very pretty.


----------



## kathyrose

CallyCo said:


> The tats look very natural. Can't even tell. You're very pretty.


Thank you! I've actually thought about getting them retouched but haven't gotten around to seriously thinking about it. I got it done 8 years ago so it's pretty good for 8 years! Not sure if I would do the eyeliner again. It was faster but I couldn't be put to sleep per se for it. The eyebrows, I slept through that one.


----------



## Taralindsey

It looks really good! Thanks for the picture


----------



## HauteMama

CallyCo said:


> The tats look very natural. Can't even tell. You're very pretty.


 
I agree. I am surprised that the tats look so natural and so good! Then again, you are so pretty that you would look great even without eyebrows!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kathyrose said:


> I like it a lot! I don't have to mess with make-up for my eyebrows or for my eyeliner. This is me with just lipstick. That's the clearest picture I can find that shows the tattoo.
> 
> photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v111/112/120/828095631/n828095631_854823_2232.jpg


I love your face, the natural glow you have almost needs no make up!  I do see the tat's lightly, I have known quite a few people who have gotten them for say lips, eye brows and such, but those look to most almost seamless!


----------



## kathyrose

HauteMama said:


> I agree. I am surprised that the tats look so natural and so good! Then again, you are so pretty that you would look great even without eyebrows!


Thanks for the compliment! I assure you though the tats definitely helped. Being Asian, I have sparse and light eyebrows. With the tats, I just groom around the tats and I don't have to mess with make-up. I still look the same as before I had the tats, but you'd think "hmmm.....something different.....not sure what it is but it's something...."


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love your eyebrow and eyeliner tats... I'm asian as well, well half asian and half american, and my eyebrows are actually really thick, but my mom's are really really light and she was thinking about getting that done. Your really pretty, they look great, very natural looking, I wouldn't have even guessed they were tattooed on...


----------



## luralee

My MIL is 66 and has her eyebrows tattoed on.   She said when she was younger, it was fashionable to pluck all your eyebrows and draw them in and now they won't grow.   She got tired of waking up in the morning with no eyebrows, so she got the tats.   If you didn't know, you wouldn't know!   I would love to get the eyeliner done, but am chicken.


----------



## Rapunzel

Oh your eyebrows look great! They look freshly penciled in. Very polished!! They suit you beautifully.


----------



## plain.jane

there is another kind.. it's called embroidery.. something like tattoo but the color is more subtle and natural.. a few shades to choose from. and it last for 3 - 4 years. it's not that permanent  (which i think it is a good point)


----------



## ^Carrie^

I had the 'permanent makeup' done on me about 5 years ago and it *DID NOT* last!
I had the whole shebang done, eyeliner, eyebrows and lipliner.
The woman that did mine actually came to my house and did it there in the comfort of my own home.
Within a few weeks they faded out and she returned to re-do them several times but none of them ever lasted.
Lots of pain and the end result was nothing.....my suggestion is to save your money and dont bother with tis not-so permanent makeup!
This woman actually had the gall to tell me that some people (meaning me) just do not tattoo well.
To which I replied by showing her the large tattoo on my stomach, that I *do *tattoo very well thankyouverymuch!

I have several tattoos currently and will probably wind up with many more.
(Much to the horror of my mother, she is not a tattoo person at all.)
Ironically growing up Catholic my grandmother rounded up all of my male cousins and made them swear not to get any tattoos, but it didnt dawn on her to sit the girls in on that conversation. 
Back then women just did not get tattooed. Period.

My largest tattoo took 5 and a half hours to do. 
They really are addictive so be careful cause your first tattoo will not be your last.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Carrie^ said:


> I had the 'permanent makeup' done on me about 5 years ago and it *DID NOT* last!
> I had the whole shebang done, eyeliner, eyebrows and lipliner.
> The woman that did mine actually came to my house and did it there in the comfort of my own home.
> Within a few weeks they faded out and she returned to re-do them several times but none of them ever lasted.
> Lots of pain and the end result was nothing.....my suggestion is to save your money and dont bother with tis not-so permanent makeup!
> This woman actually had the gall to tell me that some people (meaning me) just do not tattoo well.
> To which I replied by showing her the large tattoo on my stomach, that I *do *tattoo very well thankyouverymuch!
> 
> I have several tattoos currently and will probably wind up with many more.
> (Much to the horror of my mother, she is not a tattoo person at all.)
> Ironically growing up Catholic my grandmother rounded up all of my male cousins and made them swear not to get any tattoos, but it didnt dawn on her to sit the girls in on that conversation.
> Back then women just did not get tattooed. Period.
> 
> My largest tattoo took 5 and a half hours to do.
> They really are addictive so be careful cause your first tattoo will not be your last.


I'm sure I"ll get others, I'll just make sure to think about them as long as I did my first, to make sure it's the right decision.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Ugh, I can't seem to shake off a chest cold I've had all week.  Tomorrow & the next day I need to help my son's teacher and I just don't know if I can do it.


----------



## Taralindsey

I hope you feel better!  I feel you on the helping thing.. my daughters go to a church for mother's day out and tomorrow they are having the Christmas program and Thursday is the class parties.. I am volunteered to help both things and my tooth ( or one side of my mouth) is still killing me. It's only slightly better than friday when I started taking the antibiotics... I still can't eat solid food. I have been living off soup and ice cream all weekend.. and I feel all fat from it.


----------



## fluffy614

Tara, I feel for you!  I just had gallbladder sugery and lived on mashed potatoes and applesauce for three weeks.  I'm still not able to eat normally yet!  The only good thing is I've lost alot of weight and dropped  two sizes so it's given me the incentive to keep losing!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Taralindsey said:


> I hope you feel better!  I feel you on the helping thing.. my daughters go to a church for mother's day out and tomorrow they are having the Christmas program and Thursday is the class parties.. I am volunteered to help both things and my tooth ( or one side of my mouth) is still killing me. It's only slightly better than friday when I started taking the antibiotics... I still can't eat solid food. I have been living off soup and ice cream all weekend.. and I feel all fat from it.


I hope we can get through this!  Being sick so close to Christmas makes everything harder.  I've gained 6 lbs., I guess even sickness doesn't stop me from eating.  Today I'm starting a diet plan.  When can you get your tooth fixed?


----------



## kariann

I just have to complain a little about how freezing cold it is here in MN!! It's -30 wind chill and it's just too cold to go do anything!!


----------



## greenpixie

Ok, so not QUITE as cold here in CA, but it is raining buckets and my office is FREEZING this morning.  I am still wearing my coat and am wishing like crazy for some gloves at the moment. Brrrr!


Random question:  you ladies that wear gloves and wear rings - what do you do about your rings when you put your gloves on?  I don't want to stop wearing my wedding set for the winter because my hands get cold, but all the nice cashmere lined gloves just get all snagged on my diamond setting, and the prospect of taking off my rings and potentially losing them every time I want to wear my gloves is stressful.    I can't imagine that only single women or non-ring wearers buy all those zillions of pairs of gloves out there, so is there some trick I am missing?  I saw a pair of Moschino ones with a microfiber lining that seemed like they might not snag, and now I am kicking myself for not getting them.


----------



## Taralindsey

kariann said:


> I just have to complain a little about how freezing cold it is here in MN!! It's -30 wind chill and it's just too cold to go do anything!!




Holy cow thats cold!  How do you deal with that?  It's 29 here and that is soooooo cold!


----------



## baglady39

^^ I'm so sorry you guys don't feel well.  Tara, I forgot when I got overwhelmed with my thread, but I wanted to tell you I'm sorry about your tooth.  That has to be the WORST...ugh, my mouth starts hurthing when I think about it.  I hope you guys feel better soon!

GP, I actually don't wear my rings a lot in the winter because of that.  It's a good excuse because I really don't like jewelry other than bracelets, watches, and earrings, lol!  My engagement ring sits up really high too, so it's terrible.  But my mom always turned her rings under her finger and then put the gloves on.  Apparently this helps, but I don't think I would like the set underneath my hand.  Otherwise I would say maybe wear your rings around your neck on a chain that's sturdy.


----------



## NorthStar

kariann said:


> I just have to complain a little about how freezing cold it is here in MN!! It's -30 wind chill and it's just too cold to go do anything!!



Ah I remember those days (grew up in the Twin Cities)...
I much prefer the "heat waves" we have here in SW Michigan (18 degrees today with wind chills in the single digits-ABOVE zero lol)...people here would probably punch me in the face for saying anything about a heat wave right now 
The only thing that I have had to adapt to, is the lake-effect snow from Lake Michigan, which we're getting a bunch of today.  One minute it will be blizzard-like, then the next minute the sun could be out, and back again...just craziness!


----------



## pilotgirl

yup, it's REALLY cold here in MN...one of those days that I'm SO glad I work from home!   I need to run some errands, but just can't get motivated to leave the house...even my dog hesitates to go outside!  On the up side, it's SUNNY, but it doesn't really matter when it's below zero, huh?

I have destoyed gloves with my wedding set as it sits up pretty high.  I've gotten in the habit of turning my ring a quarter-turn so it's kind of between 2 fingers on the palm side so it doesn't snag or stretch the gloves.


----------



## lovecoachmore

*It's cold here in Iowa too and we just got totally COATED in ice last night! UGH!!! I hope all you "sicky's" get feeling better! I'm cheerfull though because DH got me a new cell ph today, my last was SO BROKEN and finally gave out on Sat while I was at the mall dropping off my wedding set to be resized and getting my nails done! Gosh that sounds "high maintnence!"  Anyway, I hear ya on the rings with the gloves and all I can tell you is that I wear cheapie stretchy gloves and when they start to snag and look bad I pitch and buy new! My wedding set sit's up really high too so it is a problem!! I have no "words of wisdom" on the topic!*

*My new phone that DH got me is soooo cute though, I've wanted a HOT PINK phone since those razors came out and now I've got one. It's the newest LG and has MP3 and all the goodies! Now I can take sweet spy pic's of Coach bags! YEAH!!!!*


----------



## Taralindsey

baglady39 said:


> ^^ *I'm so sorry you guys don't feel well.  Tara, I forgot when I got overwhelmed with my thread, but I wanted to tell you I'm sorry about your tooth.  That has to be the WORST...ugh, my mouth starts hurthing when I think about it.  I hope you guys feel better soon!*
> 
> GP, I actually don't wear my rings a lot in the winter because of that.  It's a good excuse because I really don't like jewelry other than bracelets, watches, and earrings, lol!  My engagement ring sits up really high too, so it's terrible.  But my mom always turned her rings under her finger and then put the gloves on.  Apparently this helps, but I don't think I would like the set underneath my hand.  Otherwise I would say maybe wear your rings around your neck on a chain that's sturdy.




Aww, thank you Baglady39   I finally get to see the Dentist tomorrow morning and see what is up with my tooth.. I think its an infection in gums surrounding my impacted wisdom tooth that is partially irrupted..  I have been self diagnosing myself all weekend, haha!  I just really hope I can hold off having the tooth removed until after Christmas because I have no dental insurance and extractions are pricey!


----------



## kariann

Yesterday we were in the 40's and that was a heatwave to us...lol!! then towards the day it just got colder and colder!! My poor dog doesn't even want to go outside, she holds her pee for as long as she can...lol!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thanks, baglady39,  I'm going to the doctor tomorrow for some penicillin.  I think I may have pneumonia or bronchitis.  Then I'll get better!  I won't get to go to my son's cute Christmas present buying party they're having in his class though tomorrow.   He'll be so disappointed.


----------



## ^Carrie^

Taralindsey said:


> I finally get to see the Dentist tomorrow morning and see what is up with my tooth.. I think its an infection in gums surrounding my impacted wisdom tooth that is partially irrupted.. I have been self diagnosing myself all weekend, haha! I just really hope I can hold off having the tooth removed until after Christmas because I have no dental insurance and extractions are pricey!


 
Your best thing to do until then is to get some Oragel to numb the pain and also get some grapes from the grocery store an put them in the freezer.
Once frozen pop them into your mouth and put it over the offending tooth and bite down a lil bit on it.
The cold will make it feel better.
Thankfully I have had all of my wisdom teeth out now and had gone through the impacted/infected one like you have now.
Hopefully the antibiotics worked because the dentist/oral surgeon will not remove it unless the infection is gone.
Call for more antibiotics and save yourself the trip (and $) for another dentist visit.....

I had all of my wisdom teeth taken out using just local anasthetic.
It will be cheaper to do that way and you wont have to worry about being nauseous (and possibly throwing up blood later) if you go this route.
Just be sure to take your iPod and rock out loudly so you dont hear any of the extraction going on in your own head. 

(Sorry if that was too graphic, but take my advice about the iPod....  you will be thanking me for it later!)


----------



## candac3mari3

It was 81 here today!!! (hehe totally not rubbing it in!!!  )


----------



## oopsididitagain

Carrie, that's really good advice you have for Tara!  Tara, I hope everything goes really smoothly and you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Rainbow 06

Feel better Tara, I had to have 5 dental implants  at once put in after an accident and for a person like me who does not taking meds..I had to take a Darvicet with Tylenol. Wow did that hurt, not during, but after.  I sympathized with you. My DH is a Dentist, not practicing now..latex allergy..and he did not even understand that kind of pain. Happy Christmas..to you..It will be over soon and you will just feel sore, but it will be a relief sore..not the pain you are in now..I may have missed the beginning conversation, but why couldn't they the procedure emergency? Infection? Smooches , Lynn


----------



## luralee

Oops -- Hope you feel better really soon!
Tara -- Carrie's suggestions sound great -- let us know if they help.
candac3mari3 -- I hate you -- JK. It's a whopping 15 here and we have ice.

I usually do the rings in between fingers or underneath. I don't usually keep my gloves on that long because I don't really like wearing them.

I made it! I didn't get the Bleecker Haversack on Macy's F&F -- mainly because I couldn't go out today with the bad weather and they wouldn't take a charge on the phone (?). Good for me, I guess. But I will be forever drooling for that bag.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you luralee!  Hope you get your bleecker haversack soon.  Do the outlets have them?  I'm starting to miss the outlets...


----------



## fabstylista

I just want to share that I bought my mom an Op Art Sabrina in Black/Brass for Christmas. I got myself a signature swingpack and white/gold Enamel Signature ring. Laaahhvet!


----------



## brittluvscoach

The weather in Kentucky is CRAZY like. When I went to work this morning it was REALLY warm, like totally unseasonable. When I went to pick my children up from lunch I called time and temperature and it was 67! By the time they went to PE about 45 minutes later it was 60 and about to rain. Now its pouring and we're expecting it to turn to sleet and snow tonight with a wintery mix in the morning.


----------



## crwella

It was 70ish yesterday here in Fort Worth - it is now 25 with off/on sleet.  Love Texas weather. Temperature late yesterday just dropped like a rock. But, it's always that way in the winter!


----------



## luralee

I am so bumming. I am an out of work programmer trying to find a job for the last 7 months. Today Anheuser-Busch InBev (ugh!) told their HUGE IT department to stay home and work this week. Each person will receive a call to let them know if they have a job or not. The rumor is that they will lay off 600 employees and 400 contractors in the IT department.  
Now I will never find a job!


----------



## Taralindsey

Rainbow 06 said:


> Feel better Tara, I had to have 5 dental implants  at once put in after an accident and for a person like me who does not taking meds..I had to take a Darvicet with Tylenol. Wow did that hurt, not during, but after.  I sympathized with you. My DH is a Dentist, not practicing now..latex allergy..and he did not even understand that kind of pain. Happy Christmas..to you..It will be over soon and you will just feel sore, but it will be a relief sore..not the pain you are in now..I may have missed the beginning conversation, but why couldn't they the procedure emergency? Infection? Smooches , Lynn



omg, 5 dental implants at once? You poor thing!  You are right it does hurt, on friday it was the worst and I couldn't even function. Now I just have a little bit of dull pain and the pain when I chew.. and a little in my ear now like it's spreading... oh and the swollen cheek still  I didn't get to go to the dentist last week so they just called the prescription in for me.. there was not an opening until tomorrow morning, and I am going in at 9 and I will see what they do for me.. I want to have the tooth removed but I am hoping I can wait until after Christmas because of money.. I still have to buy gifts for my girls.


----------



## TenYearsGone

I have a research paper due tomorrow and while I always do them last minute (and get A's) I can NOT concentrate for the life of me. I don't know if it's because I'm tired or because I can't keep off of Tpf or I don't know! Lol. I'm just frustrated. :cry:


----------



## chex62

Feel better soon Tara!   Toothaches are the worst :weird:


----------



## kattykay

i feel hungry all the time..right now im craving auntie anns cinnamin sugar pretzel!  i wonder why im not losing weight??? lol


----------



## NorthStar

Right now I'm craving some Advil & some extra Prozac...okay this might sound bad, but can I give away my uterus for this week, and oh, maybe for a week next month, and probably for a week the month after, and so on, and so on...I'd probably need it back to have kids at some point, I guess, if I have to...
Sorry gals   Just had to whine a little about Aunt Flo and how she's such an unwelcome visitor lol...


----------



## TenYearsGone

kattykay said:


> i feel hungry all the time..right now im craving auntie anns cinnamin sugar pretzel!  i wonder why im not losing weight??? lol



I read your post and immediately went downstairs to look for food. Haha. I made myself a peanut butter and Nutella sandwich. Nothing like chocolate and peanut butter at 12:30 am. I guess I'll be starting that diet tomorrow.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^That sandwich sounds really good.  I'll have to buy some Nutella, I've never bought it before.  I started a diet today.  I need to cut back a little more though.


----------



## cutecoachgirl

Just needed to vent:
After all the amazing sales at the department stores and PCE this week...I only bought gifts...did not buy anything for me (it was challenging)!

Amanda satin wristlet (teal) and mini skinny(silver)for my SIL
Large Brown/Brown Zoe for Mom

My mom used the PCE to buy some gifts...and tried to tell me the black/silver Sabrina on my Christmas list was unavailble...I think she's just trying to throw me off...


----------



## TenYearsGone

I LOVE Nutella. When I was younger and brought a Nutella sandwich to school my friends would look at me weird, until they tried it that is. It's also really good with marshmallow fluff.


----------



## TygerKitty

OOOOOOOOOOO ok those eyebrow/eyeliner tattoos are WAY awesome... I wish I could do that but even if I had eyeliner tattooed on... I have UBER blonde eyelashes and I'd look even more weird without makeup on lol!  I'd get my eyelashes dyed but apparently it's illegal... *sigh*, don't I wish!  

OOps and tara I hope you guys feel better (and anyone else sick/in pain)!

And I totally agree with it being FREEZING!  It was -18 F when I went to bed last night and we didn't reach above -2 F today!  -6 at the moment *sigh*!  

Good news though, I get to go home and visit my parents and family and friends in Wisconsin on FRIDAY!   I'm so excited (even though it's cold there too!)


----------



## TenYearsGone

TygerKitty said:


> OOOOOOOOOOO ok those eyebrow/eyeliner tattoos are WAY awesome... I wish I could do that but even if I had eyeliner tattooed on... I have UBER blonde eyelashes and I'd look even more weird without makeup on lol!  I'd get my eyelashes dyed but apparently it's illegal... *sigh*, don't I wish!
> 
> OOps and tara I hope you guys feel better (and anyone else sick/in pain)!
> 
> And I totally agree with it being FREEZING!  It was -18 F when I went to bed last night and we didn't reach above -2 F today!  -6 at the moment *sigh*!
> 
> Good news though, I get to go home and visit my parents and family and friends in Wisconsin on FRIDAY!   I'm so excited (even though it's cold there too!)




I don't know how it would work with you having blonde lashes but you can get eyelash extensions and you apparently don't need mascara with them.


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ Oh gosh, I'd love to have it all done so that I could just wake up and look fabulous lol!  Blondes can't get laser hair removal either... I'd totally do that too! lol But apparently the lasers can't detect the blonde hair lol!  Darn it, oh well... I keep Lancome in business


----------



## TenYearsGone

^^I was just looking it up and there are blondes on all the sites with eyelash extensions. Looks like you can get it done after all.


----------



## TenYearsGone

I just applied for my first credit card. Let's hope I get approved!


----------



## baglady39

cutecoachgirl said:


> Just needed to vent:
> After all the amazing sales at the department stores and PCE this week...I only bought gifts...did not buy anything for me (it was challenging)!
> 
> Amanda satin wristlet (teal) and mini skinny(silver)for my SIL
> Large Brown/Brown Zoe for Mom
> 
> My mom used the PCE to buy some gifts...and tried to tell me the black/silver Sabrina on my Christmas list was unavailble...I think she's just trying to throw me off...


 


 Well, I can tell you they had the black with nickel hardware in the store I was at on Sunday.  I was staring right at it! Good one, mom!!


----------



## baglady39

I'm going to start saying goodbye and HAPPY HOLIDAYS in advance to everyone!!  

I have a few family issues to deal with this holiday, not just from Xmas stuff, but also my mom has dementia pretty badly.  Time has come to make (or start making) arrangements for her in assisted living so that I am not scrambling at the last minute (like I thought I was going to be a few weeks ago when the situation got bad).  Unfortunately, she lives out of state, and I'm an only child, so all the BS with everything is on my shoulders.  It's admittedly hard because my mom was never the nicest to me, and we get along ohhhhh, maybe 5 minutes.  That's why I live here and not there.   In any event, I have to deal!

Not sure what will happen over the next several weeks (this keeps getting pushed off because she's up and down and also unreasonable), but I wanted to say happy holidays since I don't know if I will continue to be online a lot or not!


----------



## tikilove81

Good Morning Ladies and gents!   

I am headed to bring the kids to school and then go to the GYM......  Its my strength training day so it will be a good 1.5 - 2hrs there.  Hopefully I WON'T be able to sit later!  LOL


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Good morning everyone!

I just wanted to comment of how much I hate the cold and the 5-10cm of snow that is going to fall tonight.  

On the bright side, I am in love in my Black Leather Sabrina that I got with PCE last Friday!


----------



## T-Girl

baglady39 said:


> I'm going to start saying goodbye and HAPPY HOLIDAYS in advance to everyone!!
> 
> I have a few family issues to deal with this holiday, not just from Xmas stuff, but also my mom has dementia pretty badly.  Time has come to make (or start making) arrangements for her in assisted living so that I am not scrambling at the last minute (like I thought I was going to be a few weeks ago when the situation got bad).  Unfortunately, she lives out of state, and I'm an only child, so all the BS with everything is on my shoulders.  It's admittedly hard because my mom was never the nicest to me, and we get along ohhhhh, maybe 5 minutes.  That's why I live here and not there.   In any event, I have to deal!
> 
> Not sure what will happen over the next several weeks (this keeps getting pushed off because she's up and down and also unreasonable), but I wanted to say happy holidays since I don't know if I will continue to be online a lot or not!



Ooooh, I am so sorry you are dealing with this alone!  I am sending you some warm thoughts and wishes to help you get through this challenging ordeal.  You're such a strong person here that we sometimes forget the stuff you have to deal with in the background.  I know what you're going through in some sense with my father (and prior to this my mom).  I hope everything works out for you and you can relax and enjoy the holidays.

I am happy to say that your mom's behaviour has not done anything to mar your sunny and warm personality.   
For me, I am hoping to catch some extra Zzzzzz's during the holiday.  I am just plain tired from all this running about.  

I just started a new job in a different department and have to learn the ropes again.  But, it's a nice exciting change and it's closer to home.

Take it easy Baglady39.  We will _*really really really*_ miss you but I'd rather that you handle your situation and be well rested than managing this subforum and not having a chance to relax and enjoy some private time.


----------



## luralee

baglady39 said:


> I'm going to start saying goodbye and HAPPY HOLIDAYS in advance to everyone!!
> 
> I have a few family issues to deal with this holiday, not just from Xmas stuff, but also my mom has dementia pretty badly. Time has come to make (or start making) arrangements for her in assisted living so that I am not scrambling at the last minute (like I thought I was going to be a few weeks ago when the situation got bad). Unfortunately, she lives out of state, and I'm an only child, so all the BS with everything is on my shoulders. It's admittedly hard because my mom was never the nicest to me, and we get along ohhhhh, maybe 5 minutes. That's why I live here and not there.  In any event, I have to deal!
> 
> Not sure what will happen over the next several weeks (this keeps getting pushed off because she's up and down and also unreasonable), but I wanted to say happy holidays since I don't know if I will continue to be online a lot or not!


 
Hi baglady -- Sorry to hear about the issues with your mom.   I hope everything works out.

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year!


----------



## NorthStar

baglady39 said:


> I'm going to start saying goodbye and HAPPY HOLIDAYS in advance to everyone!!
> 
> I have a few family issues to deal with this holiday, not just from Xmas stuff, but also my mom has dementia pretty badly.  Time has come to make (or start making) arrangements for her in assisted living so that I am not scrambling at the last minute (like I thought I was going to be a few weeks ago when the situation got bad).  Unfortunately, she lives out of state, and I'm an only child, so all the BS with everything is on my shoulders.  It's admittedly hard because my mom was never the nicest to me, and we get along ohhhhh, maybe 5 minutes.  That's why I live here and not there.   In any event, I have to deal!
> 
> Not sure what will happen over the next several weeks (this keeps getting pushed off because she's up and down and also unreasonable), but I wanted to say happy holidays since I don't know if I will continue to be online a lot or not!



Oh baglady39, I'm so sorry that you have to go through something like this, especially around the holidays.  

Sending hugs your way
Take care of yourself...we'll miss you not being around here as much but also completely understand why...
Happy Holidays to you my dear


----------



## Rapunzel

Happy holidays Baglady darlin, I hope everything with your mother goes smoothly and you're able to enjoy yourself over the next few weeks and not feel too overwhelmed.


----------



## baglady39

Thanks so much, everyone, you guys are GREAT support!! I don't really know how much I'll be away from the forum..it just depends on how things go and what the rest of the family has cooked up for the holiday celebration.  Just wanted to alert everyone in case I was slower to respond than usual!


----------



## greenpixie

Hang in there baglady!  I know how difficult things like this can be, so make sure you take care of yourself as well as your mom.    We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## karester

Baglady, I hope things go well with your situation.  It must be beyond difficult trying to deal with these types of things out of state.  Hopefully you can find a nice place for your mom.  Dementia is tough on everyone involved (I see it everyday since I work in a nursing home and take care of residents with dementia, and I see how it affects family members) even for the person with dementia since they can also get frustrated if they know they aren't making sense to those around them.


----------



## kattykay

does anyone else feel like there is not enough time in the day? seriously i feel like i have so much stuff to do, but im so easily distracted(and tpf doesnt help either!! lol) but tomorrow i have so much stuff to do, go to the post office, then have meetings with 3 clients, take my car in to an oil change and test drive cars to use for parkway travel.  really all that in 24 hrs?? it doesnt sound like alot but let me tell you it is!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

baglady39 said:


> I'm going to start saying goodbye and HAPPY HOLIDAYS in advance to everyone!!
> 
> I have a few family issues to deal with this holiday, not just from Xmas stuff, but also my mom has dementia pretty badly.  Time has come to make (or start making) arrangements for her in assisted living so that I am not scrambling at the last minute (like I thought I was going to be a few weeks ago when the situation got bad).  Unfortunately, she lives out of state, and I'm an only child, so all the BS with everything is on my shoulders.  It's admittedly hard because my mom was never the nicest to me, and we get along ohhhhh, maybe 5 minutes.  That's why I live here and not there.   In any event, I have to deal!
> 
> Not sure what will happen over the next several weeks (this keeps getting pushed off because she's up and down and also unreasonable), but I wanted to say happy holidays since I don't know if I will continue to be online a lot or not!


Sorry to hear about this baglady! I hope all goes well with you and your mom, take it easy and don't stress out too much, try to enjoy the holidays!  Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^I agree w/you katty... I feel like I never have enough time in the day, plus I'm always on TPF... no wonder why I never get much stuff done at work... LOL

Its sooooo fricken cold here, its like 8 degrees in SOTA! I hate cold weather! My car barely starts and I hate having to go and warm it up...


----------



## daniellesmommy

Taralindsey said:


> omg, 5 dental implants at once? You poor thing!  You are right it does hurt, on friday it was the worst and I couldn't even function. Now I just have a little bit of dull pain and the pain when I chew.. and a little in my ear now like it's spreading... oh and the swollen cheek still  I didn't get to go to the dentist last week so they just called the prescription in for me.. there was not an opening until tomorrow morning, and I am going in at 9 and I will see what they do for me.. I want to have the tooth removed but I am hoping I can wait until after Christmas because of money.. I still have to buy gifts for my girls.


Why is it this happens always at the holidays? I totally feel your pain. I have been having trouble with 2 molars for the past couple weeks now. I have no dental so it sucks to say the least. I went to my regular dentist who sent me to the specialist because he was sure I needed a root canal in #15 (sorry thats how I keep them straight LOL) So $70 later for the visit + meds I went to see the specialist who agrees I need the root canal in #15 to get rid of the sensitivity I cannot deal with but #14 is also having issues (I had a root canal in it 4 yrs ago). Of course different specialist and there isn't any warrenty on root canals LMAO. So the specialist told me the only way to figure out what was going on was to also do another root canal in #14. I'm sorry I don't have over $1500 to put out on 2 root canals right now especially since there is no guarentee on the one tooth. So after being in pain still I called back my regular dentist, explained that the specialist claims I need a 2nd root canal and luckily since I've been going to him for over 8 years he has me coming in next Monday to try & figure out more whats going on with #14 that already had the root canal. Argh!! Luckily the pain has mellowed out. So we will see. Sorry to ramble but it just sucks and I feel your pain girl!


----------



## Rapunzel

^^^Ugh, dental work is never fun, and goodness knows it can break the bank. 

My mom was just at the dentist yesterday and complaining about how much she hates it. 

If you are having pain and swelling like that I do have a suggestion for you, though it's kind of weird. My mom had a similar problem a few years ago and was on a big natural kick at the time. She took wheatgrass pulp (the leftovers from that horrible-tasting wheatgrass juice you can get at juice and smoothie places) and packed it against the gums. After a few days of keeping the wheatgrass compress in, she felt 100% better and the swelling was gone. The dentist couldn't believe his eyes when he saw what it did for her. 

Since you're trying to put it off until after Christmas, it might be worth a shot even though it sounds like a strange thing to do.


----------



## Taralindsey

Baglady39- I know exactly what you are going through right now with your mom, I had to do the same for my grandmother because my Mom passed and all that was left was me.. she had dementia but I ended up taking care of her until she died since she begged to not go into a nursing home.. she was too far gone for assisted living ( she also had 3 strokes prior which left her unable to walk, ultimately she died from cancer)  I hope you can get your mom taken care of and have a nice Holiday as well. 

daniellesmommy- YEAH, I hear ya!  I don't know why but it's always something isn't it? Sorry about your teeth, I hope you feel better soon and don't have to have another root canal (ouch!)

Rapunzel-  Thanks for the tip! 

OVERALL update  

I went to the dentist today and he pulled my wisdom tooth that was causing the pain.. the infection had gone away from the anti-biotics so he just numbed me up and pulled it out!  I was traumatized afterwards because I hate having a tooth pulled and I felt it.. it didn't _hurt_ but I felt it if you know what I mean. It HURT afterward when the numbness went away but right now it's just tender and I have to follow all the usual rules. I still get to see my girls perform in their first Christmas program tonight! 


Oh and it was way cheaper to have it removed this way.. only $210!!!  I was scared because my dh just had 2 removed for $2000, but he had surgery.


----------



## TenYearsGone

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^I agree w/you katty... I feel like I never have enough time in the day, plus I'm always on TPF... no wonder why I never get much stuff done at work... LOL
> 
> Its sooooo fricken cold here, its like 8 degrees in SOTA! I hate cold weather! My car barely starts and I hate having to go and warm it up...



You should get a remote starter so you can do it from your window Lol.


----------



## cutecoachgirl

baglady39 said:


> Thanks so much, everyone, you guys are GREAT support!! I don't really know how much I'll be away from the forum..it just depends on how things go and what the rest of the family has cooked up for the holiday celebration. Just wanted to alert everyone in case I was slower to respond than usual!


 

(((HUGS)))
I'll be thinking about you and your family!

and thanks for the confirmation of the black/silver Sabrina:okay: 
I knew it!!!


----------



## asianbelle

I bought the lurex mini skinny (silver) yesterday and I love it! Why didn't I buy it sooner? Lol.


----------



## candac3mari3

dental work is no fun! I just had a filling fall out last week... and have to wait to get it fixed  boo


----------



## karester

I really dislike the dentist as well.  I put it off, and of course had to pay with three cavities.  And while my insurance is good, I had to pay a lot because they don't really cover the white fillings.  Plus last month I had a tooth pulled because it broke and I was not going to have a root canal and get it capped.


----------



## Rainbow 06

Happy Holidays Baglady and I hope you find the strength to deal with this hardship over the Holidays!!!! Take care of yourself ..and find a moment to find some peace. 
Lynn


----------



## patchworkcat

Don't put of the dentist if you can...I put dental work off for a few years and now what could have been fillings and painless crowns turned into a root canal and a steel pin plus the crown...Ugh...and lots more $$$, too. I can't afford anymore except for one more crown next year on ins.&#8211;Then it's cross my fingers until I get a good job.


----------



## too*many*bags?

((((HUGS))) baglady!  I hope everything works out well for you.  I think I am going to start setting aside money in a plan my work has that will go towards just such a situation.  Idk though


----------



## CoachGirl12

TenYearsGone said:


> You should get a remote starter so you can do it from your window Lol.


O believe you me, I've been wanting to get one... its just kind of pointless right now since I'll get a new car come next spring!


----------



## brittluvscoach

I'm thinking about making these for my class... what do you all think?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

brittluvscoach said:


> I'm thinking about making these for my class... what do you all think?


Cute!!


----------



## Rapunzel

those cupcakes are adorable!!!


----------



## patchworkcat

baglady39 said:


> I'm going to start saying goodbye and HAPPY HOLIDAYS in advance to everyone!!
> 
> I have a few family issues to deal with this holiday, not just from Xmas stuff, but also my mom has dementia pretty badly.  Time has come to make (or start making) arrangements for her in assisted living so that I am not scrambling at the last minute (like I thought I was going to be a few weeks ago when the situation got bad).  Unfortunately, she lives out of state, and I'm an only child, so all the BS with everything is on my shoulders.  It's admittedly hard because my mom was never the nicest to me, and we get along ohhhhh, maybe 5 minutes.  That's why I live here and not there.   In any event, I have to deal!
> 
> Not sure what will happen over the next several weeks (this keeps getting pushed off because she's up and down and also unreasonable), but I wanted to say happy holidays since I don't know if I will continue to be online a lot or not!



It's a tough thing to deal with. My family and I have been dealing with our mothers Alzheimer's and when she declined...it was bad. Your mom may improve once she's in a structured environment. Sometimes there's a wait to get into a facility so it's best to get her on the list as soon as possible. Take time to take care of yourself this holiday.


----------



## candac3mari3

my hair is taking forever to grow!! has anyone here ever gotten hair extensions? I'm thinking about doing it until my hair gets out of this "awkward" stage. But I don't want the glue ones, I heard they make you bald!


----------



## candac3mari3

^^ I should mention I'm a cheap a@@ too and would like to avoid spending too much. A friend of mine went to the local beauty school and they charged her $50 for the labor, but she had to buy the hair herself


----------



## Rapunzel

I wouldn't get hair extentions if I were you...They will actually damage your hair considerably regardless of the type you get. There are ways to make your hair grow faster that are safe and healthy such as hair vitamins, pre-natal vitamins, MSN, biotin, and even monistat (yes, i know it sounds weird, but it works). There are long hair forums that are chock full of information on getting long, healthy hair (I would post a link to one I'm fond of, but I'm not sure if that's allowed).


----------



## candac3mari3

My hair used to grow so fast and then I used a new flat iron ONE TIME and it destroyed my hair!!!! it seems like its taking FOREVER to get even to my shoulders! I try not to flat iron it much anymore, maybe once every 2 weeks now.
and my doc had me on prenatal vitamins for who knows what reason and they made my boobs bigger... and I don't need that!!! lol


----------



## Rapunzel

Definitely stay away from all heat styling. It is horrible for your hair.


----------



## TygerKitty

TenYearsGone... thanks I will have to look up the eyelash extensions!

Baglady... good luck with dealing with your mom, lots of blessings to you!

Have a safe, happy and most wonderous holiday season everyone!


----------



## TygerKitty

Glad you got your tooth taken care of Tara!  Speedy recovery!


----------



## Rapunzel

Ok, I just have to share a little tidbit of excitement. I misplaced my camera charger and have been fruitlessly looking for it for WEEKS! I didn't have it on Thanksgiving or my birthday, and I've also had some requests from people on here for me to get around to posting pictures of my collection. 

I was actually going to post on here tonight about my frustration with not being able to find it, but then it miraculously turned up!!!! I was SO afraid I wouldn't find the charger in time for Christmas! I am charging my camera right now, and I'm happy to say I will be posting collection pictures soon.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Tara, glad you got your tooth taken care of!
Well it turns out I have bronchitis and I got two shots in my hips, anitibiotics and steroids. Guess that's to help with my lungs.  Then I got codeine for my cough, an inhaler, and some more anitibiotics pills.  I feel better already!  
Tomorrow I need to go to parent teachers conference then to Kohls to buy my son some tennis shoes, one of his broke today.  Does anyone know of a better store to buy real leather tennis shoes?


----------



## TygerKitty

Yay rapunzel!!!!!!!!

Goodness gracious oopsy baby!  I'm glad you're on your way to feeling better... that's a lot of drugs though!  Sheesh... you should like me earlier this year; I had the same meds + about four more rounds of other things because they didn't know what I had!  Miss you by the way!  I tend to buy New Balance tennis shoes... I think they sell those at Kohls though, I'm not much help... sorry!


----------



## oopsididitagain

TygerKitty said:


> Yay rapunzel!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness gracious oopsy baby!  I'm glad you're on your way to feeling better... that's a lot of drugs though!  Sheesh... you should like me earlier this year; I had the same meds + about four more rounds of other things because they didn't know what I had!  Miss you by the way!  I tend to buy New Balance tennis shoes... I think they sell those at Kohls though, I'm not much help... sorry!


Thank you, Tyger!  You're right, that is a lot of drugs, after I took them my hands were shaking!  Then I felt a bit nauseated but it went away quickly.
I have a glass of red wine with dinner a few nights a week and they really asked me about that...twice.  I asked them if that's alright and they said yes.  But it made them very curious.  
Aw, thanks for missing me!  Hugs!


----------



## baglady39

I just wanted to drop in again and say THANKS SO MUCH for the support!!!  You guys are SOOOO awesome!!  

I hope everyone is feeling better now.  Oops, WOW...I would be totally gone if I had to take that much medication!! I would definitely feel nauseated too, and it would probably knock me out.  I don't even tolerate alcohol that well, which I guess is why I don't really drink much.  A few sips and my body seems to go numb all over (literally)...not to mention I can be even more silly than usual, lol.  My friend calls me a "cheap date", and let me say I am CHEAP for sure!!

Has anyone flown US Airways recently??  Are they really charging $15 for the FIRST bag???  Holy cow, that's bad for women!!


----------



## candac3mari3

baglady39 said:


> I just wanted to drop in again and say THANKS SO MUCH for the support!!!  You guys are SOOOO awesome!!
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling better now.  Oops, WOW...I would be totally gone if I had to take that much medication!! I would definitely feel nauseated too, and it would probably knock me out.  I don't even tolerate alcohol that well, which I guess is why I don't really drink much.  A few sips and my body seems to go numb all over (literally)...not to mention I can be even more silly than usual, lol.  My friend calls me a "cheap date", and let me say I am CHEAP for sure!!
> 
> Has anyone flown US Airways recently??  Are they really charging $15 for the FIRST bag???  Holy cow, that's bad for women!!



my sister just flew on american and they were charging $15 for the first bag


----------



## baglady39

^^ Geez, it's not like they don't already charge a ton without the nickel and dime routine too!  It's fine if you go away for short period and don't have so much to carry, but I can't imagine people who go on ski trips, etc.


----------



## NorthStar

^^Seems like $15 at least for the first bag is the norm these days!  Such a bummer.  It does make the ski trip thing a little rough, though they allow your actual skis in for free.  That doesn't take care of the bag full of bulky jackets, pants and boots though!ush:
I still whine about even having to pay to fly though, I must admit...my dad worked for Northwest for 30 years so I used to get into first class (as long as there was an open spot) for free...and now when I visit them out in Bozeman, MT I'll _occasionally _get a perk like no charge for a bag, bumped up to 1st class for no charge, thanks to all of his buddies that work the gate there:shame:


----------



## candac3mari3

baglady39 said:


> ^^ Geez, it's not like they don't already charge a ton without the nickel and dime routine too!  It's fine if you go away for short period and don't have so much to carry, but I can't imagine people who go on ski trips, etc.



well she got lucky cuz we used points for her ticket lol but before she went home we had to buy space saver bags so she could fit everything in her carryon


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Yeah since I'll be going to Kansas for Xmas I'll have to figure out how to get stuff home, especially those items that are delicate (even shipping can be a risk!)!


----------



## TygerKitty

Ugh, yes I hate this new paying for the first bag crock o' shiznit!  I might be shipping Christmas presents home packed with clothes for stuffing becasue I KNOW I will have to take at least one suitcase *sigh*.  And I prefer carrying as little as possible onto the plane (carry-on) so I don't want to take a big bag there.  GRRR!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Rapunzel said:


> I wouldn't get hair extentions if I were you...They will actually damage your hair considerably regardless of the type you get. There are ways to make your hair grow faster that are safe and healthy such as hair vitamins, pre-natal vitamins, MSN, biotin, and even monistat (yes, i know it sounds weird, but it works). There are long hair forums that are chock full of information on getting long, healthy hair (I would post a link to one I'm fond of, but I'm not sure if that's allowed).



I agree. I just had to have them about 2 years ago. I had the expensive ones put in. When I had them taken out about 4 months later my hair felt so thin. My stylist swore up and down they wouldn't damage my hair, etc. Now 2 years later my hair is finally back to being 100% healthy. And honestly once I got them I hated them but I never would have admitted it to hubby.


----------



## baglady39

NorthStar said:


> ^^Seems like $15 at least for the first bag is the norm these days! Such a bummer. It does make the ski trip thing a little rough, though they allow your actual skis in for free. That doesn't take care of the bag full of bulky jackets, pants and boots though!ush:
> I still whine about even having to pay to fly though, I must admit...my dad worked for Northwest for 30 years so I used to get into first class (as long as there was an open spot) for free...and now when I visit them out in Bozeman, MT I'll _occasionally _get a perk like no charge for a bag, bumped up to 1st class for no charge, thanks to all of his buddies that work the gate there:shame:


 

WOW, that's awesome you get those perks (even occasionally)!  I don't really fly that much.  I guess the last time I did there were no luggage charges. Oh well, I always take the kitchen sink anyway, so at least this way since I'm cheap, it will force me to cut back on the amount of crap I take!


----------



## baglady39

candac3mari3 said:


> well she got lucky cuz we used points for her ticket lol but before she went home we had to buy space saver bags so she could fit everything in her carryon


 

That's a great idea!!  I should get some of those bags for sure.


----------



## too*many*bags?

TygerKitty- are your bags hugging in your avatar, Cuz it looks like it to me


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ Yep!  They are my hugging tano minilisas!  Although, I have a third (brown) one now and need to take an updated hugging pic!


----------



## irainei

Morning everyone!

So, things totally happen for a reason. I'm convinced (not that I wasn't before...). DH and I carpool to work and we have to leave our house no later than 6:38 for him to be on time (he starts work at 7). I HATE being late or off schedule. Today, we didn't leave the house until 6:45 and as we were on our way, we passed by a 4 car accident that had to have happened just a few minutes before we got to that particular street. Luckily no one appeared to be hurt (it was bad...3 of the 4 cars were totally smashed in the back, front or both). DH comment- "See, it's good to be late sometimes. If we had left on time, we would have been one of those cars." He was probably right too. 

Anyway, anyone done with their holiday shopping? I'm so not...I'm trying to finish by this weekend, except DH's bday is Saturday.

I'm in a talkative mood since no one's in the office again. I've been reflecting on how lucky I am (sarcasticly speaking) to have so many birthdays around the holidays... let me count for yah! ... best friend's brother's bday is Nov. 29, my brother's is Dec. 2, best friend's fiance's is Dec. 15, DH's is Dec. 20th, my aunt's is Dec. 24, my boss' and my SIL is Dec. 29, my uncle's is Dec. 30 and my mom's is Jan. 12. No wonder I'm broke this time of year LOL

OK, I'll shut up now...


----------



## daniellesmommy

irainei said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> So, things totally happen for a reason. I'm convinced (not that I wasn't before...). DH and I carpool to work and we have to leave our house no later than 6:38 for him to be on time (he starts work at 7). I HATE being late or off schedule. Today, we didn't leave the house until 6:45 and as we were on our way, we passed by a 4 car accident that had to have happened just a few minutes before we got to that particular street. Luckily no one appeared to be hurt (it was bad...3 of the 4 cars were totally smashed in the back, front or both). DH comment- "See, it's good to be late sometimes. If we had left on time, we would have been one of those cars." He was probably right too.
> 
> Anyway, anyone done with their holiday shopping? I'm so not...I'm trying to finish by this weekend, except DH's bday is Saturday.
> 
> I'm in a talkative mood since no one's in the office again. I've been reflecting on how lucky I am (sarcasticly speaking) to have so many birthdays around the holidays... let me count for yah! ... best friend's brother's bday is Nov. 29, my brother's is Dec. 2, best friend's fiance's is Dec. 15, DH's is Dec. 20th, my aunt's is Dec. 24, my boss' and my SIL is Dec. 29, my uncle's is Dec. 30 and my mom's is Jan. 12. No wonder I'm broke this time of year LOL
> 
> OK, I'll shut up now...



Luckily that wasn't you guys. Someone was watching out for you. I'm done shopping but yet to wrap everything. With the kids its hard especially since my youngest is 4 and would tell her brothers whatever I wrapped. So I have to wait until Sat. when they all go to my mom's for a couple hours which sucks cause then its rush to get it all wrapped and done. ARGH!  I have a lot of birthdays too this time of year. My dad's is 12/20; my sister's is 12/26; my grandmother's was 12/15; my nephews was 12/14; my oldest is 1/11. Not as many as you but a few. My grandfather's was 12/25 but he passed on a couple years ago.


----------



## kattykay

aww baglady i just saw your post now, i hope everything is ok!!! 


I had the biggest scare of my life yesterday.  I thought i lost my laptop, which has like my entire life on it!!  I didnt realize until tuesday night and just thought it was at work, then I got there and it wasnt there, so frantically i turned everything over in the office, cleaned out the entire car and ran home to turn the house upside down.  Luckily I was showing one of my vacant properties and there it was sitting on the table!!  I was soo relieved and happy!

so hws everybodys day so far??


----------



## AlbertsLove

Her is my conversation with a Sa last night.
Me: Hello, they told me I would get my tracking number on my email, but I have not gotten anything.
SA: Oh when you order it?
Me: Sunday.
Sa: Oh sweetie it takes 5 days ur not getting it.
Me: But I want the tracking number?
Sa: its on your receipt.
Me: Thats the tracking number?
SA: Yes.
Me: Uhm okay thanks;
SA: Your welcome.

The number does not work

Me: Hello I just called and the number does not work
Sa: your suppose to call and ask for it..
Me: So its not the tracking number?
SA: No, I thought you know you had to call?
ME: UHM 
Sa: ah just give me your name.
I was so mad!!
Me: No thanks I will just call CS. Thanks!


I was really upset. I wanted to cry. She kept talking to me like I was crazy...


----------



## candac3mari3

I GOT A LINDSAY I GOT A LINDSAY I GOT A LINDSAY SHOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPER!  

Can you tell I'm excited?!?


----------



## LAltiero85

baglady39 said:


> I'm going to start saying goodbye and HAPPY HOLIDAYS in advance to everyone!!
> 
> I have a few family issues to deal with this holiday, not just from Xmas stuff, but also my mom has dementia pretty badly. Time has come to make (or start making) arrangements for her in assisted living so that I am not scrambling at the last minute (like I thought I was going to be a few weeks ago when the situation got bad). Unfortunately, she lives out of state, and I'm an only child, so all the BS with everything is on my shoulders. It's admittedly hard because my mom was never the nicest to me, and we get along ohhhhh, maybe 5 minutes. That's why I live here and not there.  In any event, I have to deal!
> 
> Not sure what will happen over the next several weeks (this keeps getting pushed off because she's up and down and also unreasonable), but I wanted to say happy holidays since I don't know if I will continue to be online a lot or not!


 
Sending good vibes your way.  You sound like an amazing daughter, it's a really wonderful thing you are doing--taking care of your mother.  I wish you all of the best during this busy Holiday Season.


----------



## Bella613

My random chat thoughts for today.....
The SA's at the CR Outlet stink to high heaven-- unless you're there PurpleCoachgirl. I'm sure you'd be helpful.
I'm so sick of their crap.

So, went to the mall and saw the SAs whom I love.  We gabbed about the Large Sabrina in Tan and the Spectator Sabrina (which I "thought" I wanted, but now don't).

Had some coffee from Dazbog and headed home.
I need to get ready for a good friend and her daughter who are coming to visit tomorrow.
I love living in CO-- everyone wants to come and see us!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.....


----------



## LAltiero85

candac3mari3 said:


> I GOT A LINDSAY I GOT A LINDSAY I GOT A LINDSAY SHOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPER!
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited?!?


 Niiiiice!  I love that bag!  Lucky you!  It's out of my price range or I would own one too...lol!  Congrats!


----------



## candac3mari3

LAltiero85 said:


> Niiiiice!  I love that bag!  Lucky you!  It's out of my price range or I would own one too...lol!  Congrats!



Way out of my price range too! But they had some @ my outlet and it was $250 something!!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Sweet deal!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

baglady39 said:


> I just wanted to drop in again and say THANKS SO MUCH for the support!!! You guys are SOOOO awesome!!
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling better now. Oops, WOW...I would be totally gone if I had to take that much medication!! I would definitely feel nauseated too, and it would probably knock me out. I don't even tolerate alcohol that well, which I guess is why I don't really drink much. A few sips and my body seems to go numb all over (literally)...not to mention I can be even more silly than usual, lol. My friend calls me a "cheap date", and let me say I am CHEAP for sure!!
> 
> *Has anyone flown US Airways recently?? Are they really charging $15 for the FIRST bag???* Holy cow, that's bad for women!!


 

YUP!!! My Sister had United Air going here--Japan and she was charged $25 'coz her checked in baggage weighs 61lbs! (if it's 50lbs or below, you're charged $15, if it's 51-70lbs, you're charged $25)

I told her, might as well use up the full 70lbs to get your $25 money's worth!  So we're filling up her suitcase til it's 70 so when she pays $25.. it's all worth it! LOL


----------



## candac3mari3

I came home today and had NO water!!! After being on hold with the water department for 45 minutes they tell me, "oops, there was an error in billing, we'll have someone out in the morning." Umm NO! So I fought with them and she snottily said "well we'll get to it when we get to it..." and hung up!!!!!


----------



## ^Carrie^

^^^^ I usually fly Southwest and they make a big deal about not charging extra for checked bags.
You can check 2 of them and if they are under 50 lbs they are free.

Unfortunately mine are always in the 50-70 pound range.....and that costs an additional $25.
71-100 pounds will cost you an additional $50 (and more than likely a trip to the chiropractor)

I have found a way to circumvent these fees though.
 I pack a garment bag in the bottom of my full suitcase on the way to wherever I am going (usually home to Chicago) and once I get there and shop til I drop I then have 2 means of getting stuff home.

I put all of my "goodies" in my suitcase and all of the dirty laundry, shoes, unbreakable/soft stuff etc gets crammed into the garment bag.
Then I throw both bags on a scale and redistribute items accordingly until I hit my 'target weight' of under 50 lbs.

I dont think I have gotten nailed for an overweight bag fee in years now by doing that.
I did get out of paying it one time because I am a very small girl (110# dripping wet) and made mention of how Southwest charges extra for overweight customers but offers no refund for those that are underweight.
Weight is weight, be it you *or* your luggage......and it is wrong to discriminate and or charge people more for the same services regardless of their size.
The ticket agent agreed with me and knew that was an arguement that she was not going to get into and/or win with me.
I am surprised that there havent been any discrimnation lawsuits filed over that particular 'policy'.

All airlines can all Suck It with these B.S. fees! 

IMO one checked bag should always be free, and if the airlines are that cheap they should just raise the airfare price by $15 and not charge for the bag.......its not rocket science, geez!
You should be able to check an anvil in your suitcase if you choose to.....for free!

OK, rant over......


----------



## kattykay

uhh im getting soo frustrated with verizon, i cant find a phone that i like to upgrade, and me being cheap doesnt want to pay alot for something ill most likely break..  AND they are giving those stupid $50 gift cards instead of rebate checks..i dont want a effin gift card.  UHHH, plus this computer that talking to me on live help is useless!


----------



## Add1cted2Coach

kattykay said:


> uhh im getting soo frustrated with verizon, i cant find a phone that i like to upgrade, and me being cheap doesnt want to pay alot for something ill most likely break.. AND they are giving those stupid $50 gift cards instead of rebate checks..i dont want a effin gift card. UHHH, plus this computer that talking to me on live help is useless!


 

I worked for Verizon Wireless for a very long time.  Maybe I can help hun?


----------



## kattykay

Add1cted2Coach said:


> I worked for Verizon Wireless for a very long time. Maybe I can help hun?


 lol thanks..I just wanted to know if the $50 gift cards you get instead of a rebate can be deposited into my account at bank of america, because the cards are with citi bank.  you wouldnt happen to know how often they drop prices on their phones either?  i want to get the motorola krave, but it was just cheaper a couple weeks ago and i dont wanna pay more now.


----------



## Add1cted2Coach

kattykay said:


> lol thanks..I just wanted to know if the $50 gift cards you get instead of a rebate can be deposited into my account at bank of america, because the cards are with citi bank. you wouldnt happen to know how often they drop prices on their phones either? i want to get the motorola krave, but it was just cheaper a couple weeks ago and i dont wanna pay more now.


 
They drop prices when a new model comes in to replace it.  The gift card is a new thing for them so I am not sure how it works, but if it's with Citibank then I think you would have to use them like you would a debit card. I don't think you can "deposit" them anywhere.

Black Friday are usually their best deals.  Also if you work for a fairly large company you want to ask customer service about a corporate discount.  Verizon has agreements with hundred of companies for discounts off your base monthly service.   Hope that helps hun.


----------



## kattykay

Add1cted2Coach said:


> They drop prices when a new model comes in to replace it. The gift card is a new thing for them so I am not sure how it works, but if it's with Citibank then I think you would have to use them like you would a debit card. I don't think you can "deposit" them anywhere.
> 
> Black Friday are usually their best deals. Also if you work for a fairly large company you want to ask customer service about a corporate discount. Verizon has agreements with hundred of companies for discounts off your base monthly service. Hope that helps hun.


 
thanks!  I have my phone in my moms name becuase she gets a discount from her company (20%).  They told me online that i can deposit the card where ever I like but I knew that didnt sound right.  I think I might just hold out for a few weeks because i dont really need to get a new phone right now even though I want one.


----------



## CoachGirl12

This is seriously a bad week for me... with everything! Work, boyfriend, etc I'm just so frustrated and it hasn't gotten better yet... I hate being upset and sad!


----------



## divadivine682

CoachGirl12 said:


> This is seriously a bad week for me... with everything! Work, boyfriend, etc I'm just so frustrated and it hasn't gotten better yet... I hate being upset and sad!


 
Awww, coachGirl, I'm sorry to hear this............PM me if you need to chat......


----------



## CoachGirl12

divadivine682 said:


> Awww, coachGirl, I'm sorry to hear this............PM me if you need to chat......


Aww thanks woman for being so sweet ... ugh its just so hard sometimes! I've been w/my boyfriend for 6 years, but sometimes men just don't get things! UGH!! I'm already on the verge of tears! just stressed! Maybe I should buy a coach bag! :wondering


----------



## Bella613

I'm sorry, Coachgirl. 
Boys are so dense....even the "good" ones.

Yes, buy a bag!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Bella613 said:


> I'm sorry, Coachgirl.
> Boys are so dense....even the "good" ones.
> _
> *Yes, buy a bag!!**!*_


LOL, such an enabler!! 

Yeah sometimes I just can't figure out guys in general.. and I'm sure they can't figure us women out either...hopefully things will get better!


----------



## NorthStar

CoachGirl12 said:


> Aww thanks woman for being so sweet ... ugh its just so hard sometimes! I've been w/my boyfriend for 6 years, but sometimes men just don't get things! UGH!! I'm already on the verge of tears! just stressed! Maybe I should buy a coach bag! :wondering



Hugs to you my dear...I'm really sorry that you're bummin out...
I've been having...well...kind of a rough year TBH and this week has been extra tough with some serious PMS-ing going on...add that to Christmas shopping and every place is crazy busy and I feel like a bloated whale walking around crabby as hell  but trying not to take it out on anybody...

Hang in there CoachGirl12...
And a little retail therapy, esp. Coach therapy always helps out a little


----------



## divadivine682

CoachGirl12 said:


> Aww thanks woman for being so sweet ... ugh its just so hard sometimes! I've been w/my boyfriend for 6 years, but sometimes men just don't get things! UGH!! I'm already on the verge of tears! just stressed! Maybe I should buy a coach bag! :wondering


 
LOL I just did! I came back from outlet with a platinum bridgit and platinum lily!! I have a thread that I started a little while ago if you want to get an idea for when you go shopping! lol   Just hang in there...some guys get PMS tooush: Honestly, if you ever need to vent, let me know....


----------



## CoachGirl12

NorthStar said:


> Hugs to you my dear...I'm really sorry that you're bummin out...
> I've been having...well...kind of a rough year TBH and this week has been extra tough with some serious PMS-ing going on...add that to Christmas shopping and every place is crazy busy and I feel like a bloated whale walking around crabby as hell  but trying not to take it out on anybody...
> 
> Hang in there CoachGirl12...
> And a little retail therapy, esp. Coach therapy always helps out a little


Aw thanks NorthStar! I wish I could give you gals a real hug right now! Its really hard considering its the holidays and stuff and me and my boyfriend live together but I don't see him as much during the week because of our work schedules plus fighting and stuff thru text/phone doesn't help! 

Sorry NorthStar that your PMS'ing... I hate that! Thats when I don't want to do anything at all and just curl up in a ball! Group hug!Yeah I would like to do some retail therapy but my wallet isn't liking me too much lately w/buying presents for family/friends, etc...


----------



## CoachGirl12

divadivine682 said:


> LOL I just did! I came back from outlet with a platinum bridgit and platinum lily!! I have a thread that I started a little while ago if you want to get an idea for when you go shopping! lol   Just hang in there...some guys get PMS tooush: Honestly, if you ever need to vent, let me know....


Thanks hun, I love that coachies are here for each otherr! You got a platinum bridgit AND a platinum lily??!!!!  LUCKY YOU!! I've always wanted both! Congrats!!


----------



## TygerKitty

Bella613 said:


> My random chat thoughts for today.....
> The SA's at the CR Outlet stink to high heaven-- unless you're there PurpleCoachgirl. I'm sure you'd be helpful.
> I'm so sick of their crap.


 
I've only been to Silverthorne and Loveland... what's wrong at CR??  sorry that it wasn't a fun experience for you!


----------



## Bella613

Divadivine-- saw your thread.
You are so pretty (love the bump) and so lucky!
A Platinum Lily??  Wow!!!
One of my favorite bags is the Lily.

Coachgirl, should I give you my "wish list" and you can have some ideas and start shopping for yourself.
First up is the Tan Large Sabrina!!!
Second would be a Leah-- in Patent Pink, oh my!!!
Third, is the signature Leah in Black!!

Ok, that's it for now.
I'm off to the gym.  
Be back later.


----------



## Bella613

TygerKitty said:


> I've only been to Silverthorne and Loveland... what's wrong at CR??  sorry that it wasn't a fun experience for you!



They are SO rude and aloof and condescending-- except Michelle (cute blonde who is kinda new).  She's usually at the cash wrap.
I'm just sick of their "attitudes" and lying. 
They don't want to help-- which is so odd.  They freaking work on commission and could get a lot more from me.

I don't know.....kinda hard to explain on here, I guess.
I'm so easy-going and nice.
But, they've lied to me about having bag, their protocol and just been generally distasteful.  For me, as a customer, I think it's terrible.

Anyway, it is what it is.


----------



## candac3mari3

CoachGirl12 said:


> Aww thanks woman for being so sweet ... ugh its just so hard sometimes! I've been w/my boyfriend for 6 years, but sometimes men just don't get things! UGH!! I'm already on the verge of tears! just stressed! Maybe I should buy a coach bag! :wondering



So sorry for your man problems! My Fiance and I have been together 4 years (on new years day yay!) and we still get in arguments b/c he just plain ignores me sometimes!! lol...

But the poor thing has a UTI and is in so much pain, so he's been stressing to the max the past week, thinking he has prostate cancer or something else... no matter how much we tell him he's going to be fine he still has anxiety like crazy. It got to the point we had to go to the doc to prescribe something for it.
So he's taking Valium now but he's still stressing to the point that it has me going nuts!!!


----------



## candac3mari3

Bella613 said:


> They are SO rude and aloof and condescending-- except Michelle (cute blonde who is kinda new).  She's usually at the cash wrap.
> I'm just sick of their "attitudes" and lying.
> They don't want to help-- which is so odd.  They freaking work on commission and could get a lot more from me.
> 
> I don't know.....kinda hard to explain on here, I guess.
> I'm so easy-going and nice.
> But, they've lied to me about having bag, their protocol and just been generally distasteful.  For me, as a customer, I think it's terrible.
> 
> Anyway, it is what it is.



I had the girl @ the outlet flat out lie to me today and say the 10% was only on certain items.... she wouldn't give it to me on the lindsay shopper and legacy wallet I got, and I didn't feel like arguing w/her so I asked for a manager and it took too long so I just left. 
I didn't want to sit around in that hot store for $35.... but you better believe when I got home I wrote Coach an email!!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

CoachGirl12 said:


> Aww thanks woman for being so sweet ... ugh its just so hard sometimes! I've been w/my boyfriend for 6 years, but sometimes men just don't get things! UGH!! I'm already on the verge of tears! just stressed! Maybe I should buy a coach bag! :wondering


 I'm sorry, CoachGirl!  I hope things get better for you.  I agree w/ Bella, even the "good guys" can be a little clueless at times.  Coach always helps...lol!


----------



## Taralindsey

candac3mari3 said:


> *I had the girl @ the outlet flat out lie to me today and say the 10% was only on certain items*.... she wouldn't give it to me on the lindsay shopper and legacy wallet I got, and I didn't feel like arguing w/her so I asked for a manager and it took too long so I just left.
> I didn't want to sit around in that hot store for $35.... but you better believe when I got home I wrote Coach an email!!!!



Whaaaaaaa? Some of these rude SA stories are just Whack! 

Why are they so inconsistent with policies.. who do they have working for them and why are so many of them on a coach power trip? 

Sorry Candace, I hope Coach compensates you somehow!  Don't hold your breath though because I had a crazy SA and you bet I called and complained.. and all I got was..  " we are very sorry"


----------



## bagap

LAltiero85 said:


> I'm sorry, CoachGirl!  I hope things get better for you.  I agree w/ Bella, even the "good guys" can be a little clueless at times.  Coach always helps...lol!



Well said, LA!  I've been with my "good guy" going on 20 years and we have our 15th wedding anniversary in 3 weeks...yet the other nite, he was just being all aloof and quiet when I was trying to talk about something important that I could have just choked him   He of course apologized the next day, but TBH, I'm still a little miffed...MEN!


----------



## divadivine682

Bella613 said:


> Divadivine-- saw your thread.
> You are so pretty (love the bump) and so lucky!
> A Platinum Lily?? Wow!!!
> One of my favorite bags is the Lily.
> 
> Coachgirl, should I give you my "wish list" and you can have some ideas and start shopping for yourself.
> First up is the Tan Large Sabrina!!!
> Second would be a Leah-- in Patent Pink, oh my!!!
> Third, is the signature Leah in Black!!
> 
> Ok, that's it for now.
> I'm off to the gym.
> Be back later.


 
Bella, you are so sweet! thank you so much (the baby bump thanks you too! lol)


----------



## ^Carrie^

candac3mari3 said:


> My Fiance and I have been together 4 years (on new years day yay!) and we still get in arguments b/c he just plain ignores me sometimes!! lol...
> 
> But the poor thing has a UTI and is in so much pain, so he's been stressing to the max the past week, thinking he has prostate cancer or something else... no matter how much we tell him he's going to be fine he still has anxiety like crazy. It got to the point we had to go to the doc to prescribe something for it.
> So he's taking Valium now but he's still stressing to the point that it has me going nuts!!!


 
Have you tried getting him some concentrated cranberry tablets at GNC ?(or any healthfood or drugstore that sells supplments)

UTIs are *no fun*! I think miserable is a better word.
The doctor should have prescribed some sort of antibiotic for him....
I have found that there is only so much cranberry juice you can tolerate drinking.
The tablets are a nice alternative versus having to guzzle massive quantaties of juice.
Best of all they are natural, available over the counter and they *do* help. 

Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## candac3mari3

^Carrie^ said:


> Have you tried getting him some concentrated cranberry tablets at GNC ?(or any healthfood or drugstore that sells supplments)
> 
> UTIs are *no fun*! I think miserable is a better word.
> The doctor should have prescribed some sort of antibiotic for him....
> I have found that there is only so much cranberry juice you can tolerate drinking.
> The tablets are a nice alternative versus having to guzzle massive quantaties of juice.
> Best of all they are natural, available over the counter and they *do* help.
> 
> Hope he is feeling better soon.



they gave him lavaquin(?) for the UTI and we went back for the follow up and they said the urine was clean so that medicine helped, but he was still in pain so they said he probably has prostate inflammation from not having the UTI treated instantly. So he's on some other antibiotic now. I'll have to get those cranberry pills, he's gone through 3 gallons of juice in the past 2 days!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

candac3mari3 said:


> they gave him lavaquin(?) for the UTI and we went back for the follow up and they said the urine was clean so that medicine helped, but he was still in pain so they said he probably has prostate inflammation from not having the UTI treated instantly. So he's on some other antibiotic now. I'll have to get those cranberry pills, he's gone through 3 gallons of juice in the past 2 days!!!



Leviquin is a drug in the same family as Cipro (cousin or something).  There is also medicine that is a local anesthetic used for numbing the pain in that area (purple pill, colors your urine brown) and has some side affects of nausea (pyridium or something close to that spelling).  

Just realize that some UTI's are started by high acid urine, so it depends on what the bacteria was caused by.  So if your UTI is caused by acid you need to stay away from say, cranberry (high acidy), citrus drinks, including caffiene (coffee, soda, tea, etc) and flush it with lots of water.

If he thinks a UTI is bad, then the kidney infection he could have if it was to travel upwards would be much worse, TRUST me.

Major drugs are:
Cipro or Levaquin
Pyridium (pain relief)
Bactrim (another antibotic, caused tendonitis for me)


----------



## ^Carrie^

bunnymasseuse said:


> Leviquin is a drug in the same family as Cipro (cousin or something). There is also medicine that is a local anesthetic used for numbing the pain in that area (purple pill, colors your urine brown) and has some side affects of nausea (pyridium or something close to that spelling).
> 
> Just realize that some UTI's are started by high acid urine, so it depends on what the bacteria was caused by. So if your UTI is caused by acid you need to stay away from say, cranberry (high acidy), citrus drinks, including caffiene (coffee, soda, tea, etc) and flush it with lots of water.


 
Those are the Uristat pills (urinary analgesic) and they are wonderful mercy pills!
If you can get past the funky color that they turn your pee into (YIKES!)they are a _Godsend._

Water water and more water. Good advice!


----------



## greenpixie

I'll go ahead and sticky this since our chatting thread has been so popular.


----------



## too*many*bags?

Men can be real such stubborn D****, nough said!  LOL!!   It is always good if you can get one who makes up with coach   I, however, am not one of those lucky ones, therefor I have my *thing* with evil bay  
So I wanted to share a few pictures from yesterday in the winter wonderland that is our home.  This is my rabbit Sniffy.  Long story on how she ended up with that name.   The dog in the pic is Pepper and then my kids with their little frosty


----------



## NorthStar

OMG toomanybags your bunny Sniffy is SO COMPLETELY ADORABLE!!!!!!  
I immediately just went awwww...I want to snuggle! 
Can my piggie girls come over for a playdate?


----------



## greenpixie

So much cuteness!  Awww....


----------



## candac3mari3

too*many*bags? said:


> Men can be real such stubborn D****, nough said!  LOL!!   It is always good if you can get one who makes up with coach   I, however, am not one of those lucky ones, therefor I have my *thing* with evil bay
> So I wanted to share a few pictures from yesterday in the winter wonderland that is our home.  This is my rabbit Sniffy.  Long story on how she ended up with that name.   The dog in the pic is Pepper and then my kids with their little frosty




OMG your kids are TOO cute!!!! I just want to hug them lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Beautiful bun, love the fact she's leash trained!!


----------



## kattykay

im in a good mood, i went shopping tonight..got my grandma a clinique gift set and it got a free gift for myself, and after my friedns and family $25 off it was only like $10!! total score.  then i went to verizon and get a new lg dare, that my mom said she would pay for for xmas.  I also popped in coach and got a new catalogue, but didnt buy anything.  i went to rhe christmas tree shop too, but i dont remember what i bought lol.   

soo what did everyone do today?


----------



## too*many*bags?

Thanks girls for the compliments!  Of course I think my kids are the cutest, I think I will keep them.  The thing I love so much about my Sniffy is how she can calm you down just by looking at her.  I could hold her and snuggle all day If I didn't have to *share* her with the kids   She is much loved.  

Bunny~  I just love the leash she is on!  It is actually a cat leash.  It is perfect for a rabbit!  

Northstar~  sure our little babies can play together.  I will bring the dog to keep them all together like a sheep dog and the Gerbils to be the instigators  

kattykay~  Nice score on the shopping trip!  Awesome restraint on not buying any Coach, for now   Dh and I went shopping today to finish off the kids and spent under 100 getting good stuff.    I LOVE Clinique!  I used their blush, lipstick and a few eye shadows when I was younger off and on.  I never wore make up much or often, but it was good stuff for when I did.  I also LOVE LOVE LOVE  Clinique's Happy.  Have you tried that?  

K gotta get some sleep so I can brave the snow and icy roads at 3 am   Fun Fun!!


----------



## kattykay

^^^lol where are you going at 3am?


----------



## luralee

Having a party tomorrow night -- our 3rd annual bash.   So DH and I cleaned house today and we have almost everything ready.   He's asleep but I guess I'm too wired thinking about it.
So nice to have all the decorations up and the house cleaned.
We are so lucky, even with our job situation.


----------



## kattykay

i want a new ringtone, what one should i get?


----------



## Melys28

Kattykay funny you asked.... I want one too , and I am looking now !!!! I don't know which one to get either but I am looking for a ringback tone!


----------



## kattykay

lol do you have to pay monthly for the ringback?
i just downloaded a few for the heck of it:
viva la vide by cold play
halo and if i were a boy by beyonce
and
heartless by kanye

i wanna get a christmas one in there too, ill keep looking


----------



## Melys28

Yes I pay monthly, I like Heartless and if I Were A Boy!!! I think I am going to go with Heartless as a new ringtone good choice Now for the ringback,I am still looking?????


----------



## kattykay

hmm what about that song mad by neyo?? i love it, i think i listened to it like 100 times today lol


----------



## NorthStar

too*many*bags? said:


> Northstar~  sure our little babies can play together.  *I will bring the dog to keep them all together like a sheep dog and the Gerbils to be the instigators *



 Now that is a very cute, and a very funny image!! I love it.


----------



## Melys28

Kattykay, I like that song too! Decisions.... speaking of that song , have you seen the video it is sad...


----------



## LAltiero85

Ugh....I am so bummed.  I was supposed to have ordered a Magenta Julianne by now, and I didn't get to yet....I guess there's still hope, but still.  I'm so sad about it, but I feel like such a dork because it's just a bag...lol...those words are probably never to be uttered on tPF...Just a Bag...

OMG...to the person who posted pics of the bunny and little ones....TOO CUTE FOR WORDS!  

Sorry to just bud in everyone!  Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the Holiday Season!


----------



## kattykay

Melys28 said:


> Kattykay, I like that song too! Decisions.... speaking of that song , have you seen the video it is sad...


 no i havent..im gonna go watch it on you tube now.


----------



## LAltiero85

WAHOOOO!!!!! I finally got to order my Magenta Julianne!!!!!! YAYYYY!!!


----------



## candac3mari3

I just uploaded pictures into my outlet thread.... go check out Ms. Lindsay!


----------



## CoachGirl12

toomany, your bunny is soooo cute! i love bunnies!


----------



## NorthStar

LAltiero85 said:


> WAHOOOO!!!!! I finally got to order my Magenta Julianne!!!!!! YAYYYY!!!



Whoo hoo!!!  Can't wait to see pics of her so I can  over them lol...

So....I just took the big leap and sprayed my parchment julianne with apple stain & rain repellant...other than being completely high from the fumes:blink:, everything looks ok and she is drying hanging from a shower curtain rod in the main bathroom.  I bought some apple conditioner too, but decided not to use it on the julianne for now, but it'll be put to good use on some of my other bags for sure.


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Awesome, good luck NorthStar!!! Your Parchment Julianne is TDF!!!


----------



## choozen1ne

Okay , so I have a kidney infection , I am in so much freaking pain right now  I could scream right now ! I did however debut my Tattersall Tote today , looks really nice with my cream coat , just cause I am in pain does not mean I am going to look like crap


----------



## oopsididitagain

Ouch!! That really sounds painful, choozen1ne.  Get better soon!


----------



## choozen1ne

Thanks !


----------



## LAltiero85

choozen1ne said:


> Okay , so I have a kidney infection , I am in so much freaking pain right now I could scream right now ! I did however debut my Tattersall Tote today , looks really nice with my cream coat , just cause I am in pain does not mean I am going to look like crap


 UGH!!!  Those are painful!  You are more brave than I am!  I would sit around in my PJs if I didn't feel well.  I hope you enjoy your tattersall tote!  I love those!  Feel better and take it easy!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

choozen1ne said:


> Okay , so I have a kidney infection , I am in so much freaking pain right now  I could scream right now ! I did however debut my Tattersall Tote today , looks really nice with my cream coat , just cause I am in pain does not mean I am going to look like crap


Been there, done that, and yes, it's nothing fun.

Water, water , water.  Drink periodically throughout the day.  And yes, you'll be peein' like a racehorse.  The more you drink and stay away from the acids the better chance you'll give your kidney the ability to work as smoothly as possible.


----------



## choozen1ne

So far today I have had 4 liters of water and about a half gallon of cranberry juice , my hands are now chapped from washing them every ten minutes for a bathroom break


----------



## Melys28

choozen1ne, feel better....


----------



## brittluvscoach

I'm just in a lousy mood today. I've got a serious case of the PMS boo-hoos, and I've been tearing up at the most random stuff. To top the day off, a little girl that was in the class I did my student teaching in last year was badly burned in a fire and flown to a Boston burn unit last night. For once, I'm wishing my period would hurry up so maybe I could stop being sad and just be angry... is that healthy?


----------



## too*many*bags?

Choozen1ne ~  I hope you are feeling better!  I have never had a kidney infection, I bet it sucks more then a UTI.  

Northstar ~ I hope your Julianne faired well after her treatment.  

LAltiero85 ~  Congrats again on your Julianne!  I can't wait to see modeling pics. 

brittluvscoach ~ nope not crazy at all.  I was very moody with my aunt flow this month as well.  That is something I am not use to having to deal with in such a long time   That is so very sad about the little girl getting burned   I hope she is okay 

Nothing much going on here.  Lots of snow so I don't think I will be braving the treck into work at 3 am tomorrow   The kids and I just got in from a little snow sledding and I am battling trying to stay away from evil bay!  I found a seller who has lots of Coach and does layaways


----------



## brittluvscoach

too*many*bags? said:


> brittluvscoach ~ nope not crazy at all. I was very moody with my aunt flow this month as well. That is something I am not use to having to deal with in such a long time  That is so very sad about the little girl getting burned  I hope she is okay
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm feeling a smidge better, but this is the first time that I've ever experience something like this as a teacher. I knew that one day, something like this would happen to one of my students, but this is such a rotten time of year for it to happen and I never knew how painful it would really be. When you teach elementary school, you're like a day time mommy to the kids and I'm just heartbroken. I have faith that she will be ok, though.


----------



## choozen1ne

You guys are so sweet , I just went to go see Twilight again at the movies and I went to the bathroom 4 times durning the movie ! ush:


----------



## kattykay

uhh i feel so lazy, i seriously havent felt like going out the last 3 weeks..i went out for dinner and shopping with friends a few nights but thats it.  i think im upset that i didnt get bit by the christmas sprit this year.  I kinda did in fricken OCTOBER when they started advertising but now its like over.


----------



## TygerKitty

Bella613 said:


> They are SO rude and aloof and condescending-- except Michelle (cute blonde who is kinda new). She's usually at the cash wrap.
> I'm just sick of their "attitudes" and lying.
> They don't want to help-- which is so odd. They freaking work on commission and could get a lot more from me.
> 
> I don't know.....kinda hard to explain on here, I guess.
> I'm so easy-going and nice.
> But, they've lied to me about having bag, their protocol and just been generally distasteful. For me, as a customer, I think it's terrible.
> 
> Anyway, it is what it is.


 
That's crazy!  I'm sorry you got treated like that!  Come up to Loveland, so friendly there !


----------



## LAltiero85

choozen1ne said:


> You guys are so sweet , I just went to go see Twilight again at the movies and I went to the bathroom 4 times durning the movie ! ush:


 Awww....sweetie...on the upside, it's cool that you're another Twilight fan like me!    I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NorthStar

The spraying of the parchment Julianne went well, only aside for the fact that I was dumb and didn't take the 3 hangtags off of it before I sprayed, so the metal one left a couple of tiny, and I mean _tiny _and very light blue-gray marks on her-and they only showed at a certain angle too.  I really would've been the only one to notice that they were there.ush:

But...oh happy day!  Apple conditioner to the rescue!!!!  I just put a small dab on and buffed it in gently, left to go X-mas shopping, and when I came back, no more marks!!!:okay:

The only downside I have now is that the leather smells like the spray and not like that fabulous Coach leather smell that we all love.  Hopefully that'll fade a little bit with time.
The only test left is to bring her out into the "real" world and see how she fares against the things that I fear most, like color transfer.

OH AND...I finally got a decent digital camera tonight (a Nikon P80...X-mas gift from hubby & I to each other)!!!  First thing when it's all charged up, awesome bag pics in super bathroom lighting!!!  lol


----------



## NorthStar

Just had to share a Christmas photo of the girls taken with my new Nikon!
It was not easy to get them to face the same way and sit still...especially with bows on their heads


----------



## baglady39

^^ OMG, Northstar, they are so adorable!!! Great photo!!!


----------



## sickness

i love the pic northstar.

might be gettin hamsters for a friend of mines this Christmas!


----------



## LAltiero85

NorthStar said:


> Just had to share a Christmas photo of the girls taken with my new Nikon!
> It was not easy to get them to face the same way and sit still...especially with bows on their heads


 OMG...what little dolls!  So cute!!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

I watched "The Family Stone" on Friday night on FX. Never seen it before and OMG for being a holiday movie it was so emotional. I must have cried for like 20 minutes. I woke up the next morning with puffy eyes and a headache. LOL


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^^I LOOOOOVE that movie!!! It's amazing!!! Love Diane Keaton, SJP, and Rachel McAdams...and they are awesome in that movie!


----------



## too*many*bags?

NorthStar said:


> Just had to share a Christmas photo of the girls taken with my new Nikon!
> It was not easy to get them to face the same way and sit still...especially with bows on their heads



OMG that is TOO CUTE!!  I wishi I could get the gerbils to stand still for 2 secs to do something like that.


----------



## too*many*bags?

daniellesmommy said:


> I watched "The Family Stone" on Friday night on FX. Never seen it before and OMG for being a holiday movie it was so emotional. I must have cried for like 20 minutes. I woke up the next morning with puffy eyes and a headache. LOL



That movie was such a good movie!  I don't remember it being so sad though .  I remember it being good, so I will have to watch it again


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Don't you remember the story behind the mom?  That's the sad part.


----------



## candac3mari3

I finally found my favorite pair of reading glasses.... it's a good thing to clean out old purses!!

Sitting here drinking a glass of Pinot, being a bum

wishing my knee didn't hurt still... from the accident in October, def. has to be something more than a "mild sprain" it's numb!


----------



## daniellesmommy

LAltiero85 said:


> ^^^Don't you remember the story behind the mom?  That's the sad part.


 Yes what a tear jerker.


----------



## CoachGirl12

NorthStar said:


> Just had to share a Christmas photo of the girls taken with my new Nikon!
> It was not easy to get them to face the same way and sit still...especially with bows on their heads


awww NorthStar, they are such precious girls! I just want to hug them they are so darn cute!


----------



## too*many*bags?

LAltiero85 said:


> ^^^Don't you remember the story behind the mom?  That's the sad part. [/quot
> 
> humm, don't remember.  I will have to go watch to refresh my memory


----------



## LAltiero85

^^^Yup, you should it's an awesome movie!  I think I'll go watch it too!  I haven't watched it for a loooong time!


----------



## LAltiero85

daniellesmommy said:


> Yes what a tear jerker.


   yes it is...and I also get a lump in my throat because of how close of a family they are.  They remind me a lot of my family--fun and a little crazy...lol!


----------



## NorthStar

CoachGirl12 said:


> awww NorthStar, they are such precious girls! I just want to hug them they are so darn cute!



Heehee don't let their cuteness fool you too much...they are little hams and like to cause lots of trouble  In fact, they are currently squabbling over who gets to sit in their hay box...there's only room for one at a time.


----------



## TygerKitty

NorthStar said:


> Just had to share a Christmas photo of the girls taken with my new Nikon!
> It was not easy to get them to face the same way and sit still...especially with bows on their heads


 
Oh gosh, way too cute!!!!!!


----------



## luralee

Such cuties. Is that a pic with your new camera? I'm getting a Nikon S550 - can't wait!
Ugh - we had a party last night and I drank too much scotch. Laid on the couch all day and still feeling a little rough. You'd think as old as I am that I would know better!ush:


----------



## NorthStar

luralee said:


> Such cuties. Is that a pic with your new camera? I'm getting a Nikon S550 - can't wait!
> Ugh - we had a party last night and I drank too much scotch. Laid on the couch all day and still feeling a little rough. You'd think as old as I am that I would know better!ush:



It was actually one of the very first pics that I took with the new camera!  Can't tell you how happy I was not to have to depend on crummy pics using my laptop camera anymore.  Worked on taking pics of bags that I'm trying to sell earlier today...not quite as much fun though as piggie pictures I must say.  Congrats on your new camera too!  Nikons are great.

I tell ya, if I even come close to over-indulging it will be guaranteed that my entire next day will be spent in recovery mode, in bed or on the couch.  Usually with a craving for greasy fast-food, typically Taco Bell.  A lot of times, I thought that I knew better too lol...


----------



## LAltiero85

luralee said:


> Such cuties. Is that a pic with your new camera? I'm getting a Nikon S550 - can't wait!
> Ugh - we had a party last night and I drank too much scotch. Laid on the couch all day and still feeling a little rough. You'd think as old as I am that I would know better!ush:


 Ugh...know that feeling.  I haven't had it in awhile though caz everytime it happens, I SWEAR I will never do it again....lol.  Feel better, luralee!


----------



## luralee

Thanks NorthStar and LA. I feel actually human today. It's so aggravating because I have 4 close GFs and they drink way more than me and rarely suffer from it. I guess it's because they do it much more often. This was our 3rd annual Christmas bash and the first time I've ever overdone it. Probably because I had 2 before everyone came -- BIG mistake. 
Oh well, live and learn, no matter how old you are!

The sun is actually shining today, even tho it is 3 degrees right now.   So I'm getting ready to go out and about and finish up a few shopping things, etc.

Have a great day!:okay:


----------



## irainei

Moooooooorning! It's raining in So. Cal...bummer.

DH's bday party was fun, cleaning up was not. I have learned that an almost all shot party is probably not the way to go. Beer is not the quicker liquor, but it probably cuts down on cleanup time...

In other news, my ergo laced crossbody will be here today! I hope I love it. It's the first purse I've bought sight unseen and I'm just hoping the drop is longer than the other crossbodies I've seen and tried on (yanno, when you're a bigger girl, all the extra stuff gets in the way LOL).


----------



## greenpixie

I hear ya on our rain Irainei.  It so grey out here today and wet - bleh.


----------



## Taralindsey

I hate to come here and complain about stuff but I have no one to complain to today except my girls who don't understand...  I have had a rough couple of weeks.  First I was sick.. just a cold but I hate colds because I can't breathe.. Then the tooth.. this started on the tail end of the cold and it hurt really bad until I had the tooth (wisdom tooth) removed  last tuesday. This is now healing nicely and today I woke up with a very very sore throat and the all over body aches, fever and chills. NICE.  Probably the flu.  WTF! I was sick last Christmas.. can't I have a nice Christmas where I don't feel like crap?  I have to make the dinner too. yay. 

oh, and my little girls are not sick (yet.. hopefully they will not get it) but they are still wanting me to play with them when all I want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. I wish my DH had a nice job that gave him time off around the Holidays.. he just gets Christmas Day off and that's it.


----------



## greenpixie

Aw I am so sorry Tara!  

Hang in there and feel better hon.


----------



## LAltiero85

Taralindsey said:


> I hate to come here and complain about stuff but I have no one to complain to today except my girls who don't understand... I have had a rough couple of weeks. First I was sick.. just a cold but I hate colds because I can't breathe.. Then the tooth.. this started on the tail end of the cold and it hurt really bad until I had the tooth (wisdom tooth) removed last tuesday. This is now healing nicely and today I woke up with a very very sore throat and the all over body aches, fever and chills. NICE. Probably the flu. WTF! I was sick last Christmas.. can't I have a nice Christmas where I don't feel like crap? I have to make the dinner too. yay.
> 
> oh, and my little girls are not sick (yet.. hopefully they will not get it) but they are still wanting me to play with them when all I want to do is crawl in bed and sleep. I wish my DH had a nice job that gave him time off around the Holidays.. he just gets Christmas Day off and that's it.


 Aww I'm sorry...It is nice to have a place to come to to talk to the Coachies about stuff.  Sometimes you just have to let it all out.  I'm sorry you are sick.  I hope you feel better soon.  Try to get lots of rest, that's the only thing that can help if you are sick.


----------



## too*many*bags?

Tara~  I am sorry to hear about your not feeling well.  It really sucks to be feeling down for the holidays.  I remember a Christmas when I was younger where my sister, brother and I were all sick with the flue and couldn't have cared less about presents   I very much remember us just dying in bed for a couple of days and had Christmas later.  Hang in there, I hope you feel better soon.  I tell ya I swear by Airborne at the first sign of a sore throat along with Zicam!  Those two have saved my life!  If you could get the girls to watch movies all day and just veg that would be good.

irainei~  I LOVE to have drinks like when I get to go out once a year!  LOL!  Glad you had a fun time and I hope you start to feel human sooner then later


----------



## Melys28

Aww Tara I hope you feel better soon...Today has been one of those days , I am not sick but it's been a very bad day


----------



## LAltiero85

Melys28 said:


> Aww Tara I hope you feel better soon...Today has been one of those days , I am not sick but it's been a very bad day


 I'm sorry!! I hope you have a better day tomorrow!  Tomorrow is a new day!!!


----------



## kattykay

well heres another sicko over here!!   I havent felt good all day, today i woke up at 630 like normal, started the car at 745 and sat down on the couch to put my shoes on at 746 and fell asleep until about 815(i think i burned about 1/4 tank lol) .  my throat is killing me, my head is pounding, and i have a tissue like glued to my nose.  im gonna try to work tomorrow, but im closing shop on weds.  AND at 430 my phone decided it wanted to stop working and it completely broke and i had to go get a new one, and ive only had this one since friday, so that was a fun hour at the verizon store.


----------



## krinkles597

I have to go to the Verizon store tomorrow because my contract ends, but I have also been feeling pretty bad.  My temperature is still normal, but I have all the symptoms for the flu.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Just got my grades for this semester:

English: 99.8
                                                           Math:    85.2
                                                           Psych:   91
                                                           Speech: 83.5


I'm deffinitely happy. I wish I got a higher grade in my speech class. I was really sick and couldn't give my speeches and had to do them on video instead and he took a bunch of participation points off for that. That 99.8 is also really bugging me, so close to a perfect 100.


----------



## LAltiero85

TenYearsGone said:


> Just got my grades for this semester:
> 
> English: 99.8
> Math: 85.2
> Psych: 91
> Speech: 83.5
> 
> 
> I'm deffinitely happy. I wish I got a higher grade in my speech class. I was really sick and couldn't give my speeches and had to do them on video instead and he took a bunch of participation points off for that. That 99.8 is also really bugging me, so close to a perfect 100.


 Awesome!!! Congrats...I think someone deserves a new bag for good grades! 

Hey I see you're from PA, so am I!  What school do you go to?


----------



## TenYearsGone

LAltiero85 said:


> Awesome!!! Congrats...I think someone deserves a new bag for good grades!
> 
> Hey I see you're from PA, so am I!  What school do you go to?



Northampton in Bethlehem, PA at the moment. I'm going to transfer out now or after another semester to culinary school. 

Edit: I totally agree on that new bag comment. Hopefully it will be under the tree for Christmas.


----------



## LAltiero85

TenYearsGone said:


> Northampton in Bethlehem, PA at the moment. I'm going to transfer out now or after another semester to culinary school.
> 
> Edit: I totally agree on that new bag comment. Hopefully it will be under the tree for Christmas.


 Oh awesome!  Good luck!  And I hope you get a new bag for Christmas!!


----------



## TenYearsGone

LAltiero85 said:


> Oh awesome!  Good luck!  And I hope you get a new bag for Christmas!!



Thanks, me too! Where are you located?


----------



## oopsididitagain

It's winter break, kids are outta school and I thought it would be nice for a change to sleep in somewhat, I usually get up at 5:30 every morning.  The neighbor's dog won't allow me to!  He barks from 6-8 a.m. nonstop everyday.  I had to vent that.  I guess no sleeping in for me!


----------



## krinkles597

My dog also barks a lot when she's outside, so we have to put her inside if anyone wants any sleep.  I've been having fun sleeping in but I'm not sure if I'm really getting more sleep because I'm going to bed much later.


----------



## candac3mari3

I'm soaking my feet in nice COLD pedicure water bc I guess I'm invisible! 
I really think they forgot about me!!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

he he maybe they thought that you needed extra soaking... he he ... I am just kidding.


----------



## too*many*bags?

Candace if you pee yourself they will never forget ya!  Just say "well whatd'a ya expect leaving me here with my feet in cold water


----------



## AlbertsLove

TenYearsGone said:


> Just got my grades for this semester:
> 
> English: 99.8
> Math:    85.2
> Psych:   91
> Speech: 83.5
> 
> 
> I'm deffinitely happy. I wish I got a higher grade in my speech class. I was really sick and couldn't give my speeches and had to do them on video instead and he took a bunch of participation points off for that. That 99.8 is also really bugging me, so close to a perfect 100.


 Wow, I have never seen  grade like that I get them with the letter symbol, like A B C D and F  I hate those.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

sitting in dfw airport delayed to kansas city


----------



## TenYearsGone

AlbertsLove said:


> Wow, I have never seen  grade like that I get them with the letter symbol, like A B C D and F  I hate those.



Well that's how it goes everywhere but the letter grades are determined by the number grades.


----------



## AlbertsLove

oh.... so do all teachers have the same scales?


----------



## TenYearsGone

AlbertsLove said:


> oh.... so do all teachers have the same scales?



Well not all teachers grade the same. In my Speech class nothing was weighted  and it all added up to 100 points so how ever many points you got is your grade. In my English class we had 3 papers worth 20% of our grade each and a Final Research Paper worth 30% of our grade, the other 5% was comprised of smaller assignments. As for the grade scale I'm pretty sure the number value compared to letter value is the same everywhere.


----------



## bagap

Those are great grades, TenYearsGone!  I loved speech class in college, I think it was one of those that changed my life...weird, I know


----------



## TenYearsGone

bagap said:


> Those are great grades, TenYearsGone!  I loved speech class in college, I think it was one of those that changed my life...weird, I know



I really liked my speech class too. I'm mad that I got a ton of points off on my speeches though because I couldn't be in class to deliver them. I did all the same work and delivered the speech I just video taped myself instead, so I don't think I should have gotten points off. Oh well, what can you do.


----------



## bagap

TenYearsGone said:


> I really liked my speech class too. I'm mad that I got a ton of points off on my speeches though because I couldn't be in class to deliver them. I did all the same work and delivered the speech I just video taped myself instead, so I don't think I should have gotten points off. Oh well, what can you do.



That's not fair at all, IMO.  That's pretty creative to videotape your speeches in order to still get them done.  Most students would have just taken an incomplete or something.  Kudos to you and to that instructor.


----------



## TenYearsGone

bagap said:


> That's not fair at all, IMO.  That's pretty creative to videotape your speeches in order to still get them done.  Most students would have just taken an incomplete or something.  Kudos to you and to that instructor.



Yeah makes me mad. He was a good Professor but the points he took away affected my grade and I think it was uncalled for.


----------



## too*many*bags?

TenYearsGone said:


> I really liked my speech class too. I'm mad that I got a ton of points off on my speeches though because I couldn't be in class to deliver them. I did all the same work and delivered the speech I just video taped myself instead, so I don't think I should have gotten points off. Oh well, what can you do.




That is pretty pathetic of the professor to dock you for having to tape your speeches. Like someone else said you could have not done them at all.  Gesh!  You did get AWESOME grades though!  Congrats!

Well my Sentsy stuff just arrived   its about time.  I gotta go get them sorted and play santa's little helper to get them to people before Christmas.


----------



## mm16

I'm sitting here at work wondering why my University's final grades for the fall semester are coming out on Christmas...interesting strategy..?


----------



## daniellesmommy

Hope you feel better Taralindsey. I've been fighting with DH all day to HELP me wrap the gifts left to wrap for the kids while he sits on the computer and plays "Risk". WTF is that? I so deserve the purse I just bought. Not only did I do ALL the shopping for the kids (we have 3) myself, I am also wrapping them all and I had to wrap his gifts too. I hate wrapping gifts. I told him if he wants the stuff for their stockings wrapped he's on his own or they are going in the stockings unwrapped. I am so done.


----------



## mm16

^Eek. Sorry about your DH...hopefully he will snap out of it.


----------



## too*many*bags?

daniellesmommy said:


> Hope you feel better Taralindsey. I've been fighting with DH all day to HELP me wrap the gifts left to wrap for the kids while he sits on the computer and plays "Risk". WTF is that? I so deserve the purse I just bought. Not only did I do ALL the shopping for the kids (we have 3) myself, I am also wrapping them all and I had to wrap his gifts too. I hate wrapping gifts. I told him if he wants the stuff for their stockings wrapped he's on his own or they are going in the stockings unwrapped. I am so done.



NICE!  That is what I have to look forward too every year as well and I only have to wrap for 2 kids.  I never wrap the stocking gifts.  They are usually just candy and a few small toys.  I take the toys out of the package and always have a little stuffed animal hanging out of the top.


----------



## Melys28

LAltiero85 said:


> I'm sorry!! I hope you have a better day tomorrow!  Tomorrow is a new day!!!


  Aww LA your such a sweetie!!! Thanks, today was a bit better!


----------



## daniellesmommy

too*many*bags? said:


> NICE!  That is what I have to look forward too every year as well and I only have to wrap for 2 kids.  I never wrap the stocking gifts.  They are usually just candy and a few small toys.  I take the toys out of the package and always have a little stuffed animal hanging out of the top.


At least I'm not alone in my misery.


----------



## kattykay

i just hit a deer.  i ran to my sisters house to pick something up and i took a backroad, well the poor thing ran out and it was no match for my full size SUV.  I feel really bad about it, it was a child(?) deer, small not a baby, but not a big adult.  I have a brush guard so no damage, but i knocked it down and ended up running it over. i called bf and he came with a shovel and moved it to the side of the road, i wanted to bury it but he wouldnt dig.  it was really scary, although nothing compared to what jeh3v went through, i still cried.


----------



## mmartinez879

Christmas is sooooooooooooooo exhausting.........


----------



## jlbanks

I agree.  But I would give anything to be with my family for Christmas.  My husband and I are stationed in Japan.  This is my first Christmas away from my family.  Doesn't seem the same.


----------



## TygerKitty

Awh katty how scary!!!!!!!  I'm glad you're okay though!

Tara, feel better 

Daniellesmommy........ good luck getting DH to help, I'm sorry you had to do all that wrapping!  

 jlbanks... it will be okay!  At least you can be with your hubby... blessings to you and yours!

I finally finished my shopping!!!!!!!   The roads were terrible today but we made it home safely AND I found a replacement for an eyeshadow color that was discontinued years ago... I bought three of them right away because I *had* to have it!!!!


----------



## jlbanks

TY!  I'm new on this forum also.  You guys seem like a great group of women to talk to!


----------



## mmartinez879

jlbanks said:


> TY!  I'm new on this forum also.  You guys seem like a great group of women to talk to!



Welcome to the forum and I hope you have a wonderful holiday with your husband I am sure your family misses you dearly, and Thank You both (you and husband)


----------



## AlbertsLove

kattykay said:


> i just hit a deer.  i ran to my sisters house to pick something up and i took a backroad, well the poor thing ran out and it was no match for my full size SUV.  I feel really bad about it, it was a child(?) deer, small not a baby, but not a big adult.  I have a brush guard so no damage, but i knocked it down and ended up running it over. i called bf and he came with a shovel and moved it to the side of the road, i wanted to bury it but he wouldnt dig.  it was really scary, although nothing compared to what jeh3v went through, i still cried.



Accidents happen. It is sad but true. At least you guys moved it of the road so nature can take is way. Do not let it get to you, you had no bad intentions and you did the right thing. I would of cried to...


----------



## AlbertsLove

Merry Christmas ladies. I hope you guys get all the great things that your heart desire. I am going to try to stay out tomorrow and thursday. I do not want to get anyone upset.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Merry X-mas to all the Coachies, Hope Santa brings you lots of goodies... COACH in particular!!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

bunnymasseuse said:


> sitting in dfw airport delayed to kansas city


 
Bunny M-
I feel your pain.... My flight home last Sat. (12.20) coming back from Ft. Lauderdale into DC. was delayed for 4 hours.


----------



## baglady39

I hope everyone has a GREAT holiday!!

Kattykay, I'm so sorry!  I know that's scary.  DH has hit a deer twice over the last year on the way to work, and unfortunately, it did major damage to the Honda once and slight damage the second time around.  I know you feel really bad about it when it happens, and they are SOOO bad in this area I know it's going to happen again soon.


----------



## Taralindsey

Merry Christmas everyone!  

I have Strep Throat.. yep.. Confirmed at the Doctor this morning.  I have never had it before and I don't know How I got it since I just stopped taking antibiotics over the weekend.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Taralindsey said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I have Strep Throat.. yep.. Confirmed at the Doctor this morning.  I have never had it before and I don't know How I got it since I just stopped taking antibiotics over the weekend.


I'm sorry you have strep throat!  That's painful!  It's so weird you can get sick when you just came off of antibiotics.    It doesn't make any sense.  I'll pray you get better quick and have a Merry Christmas nevertheless.


----------



## eleda

Merry Christmas everyone. It is christmas morning here in Australia. Santa has been and the kids are fighting over the toys. Santa wasn't as generous this year and feeling the effects of the economy like everyone else. But the kids didn't notice! We are heading off for christmas lunch with family. Take care over Christmas and the holidays everyone.


----------



## pennyrog

I'm new around these parts, but wanted to wish everyone a safe and happy christmas.

I'm looking forward to becoming as knowledgeable as many of you are when it comes to coach!

*pennyrog* =)

P.S Can anyone tell me how to add a signature?


----------



## choozen1ne

Hi Happy Chirstmas to you too ! To add a signature go to My Control Panel in the top left corner of the screen and go to adit signature , you can add pictures and other stuff through there


----------



## NorthStar

*Merry Christmas everybody!!!

*Bummer Taralindsey!  Strep throat bites, I used to get that all of the time.  I just had to go on antibiotics too, for a bacterial sinus infection...blah...and I felt so crappy driving yesterday (hubby actually did all of the driving)...our normally 8 hour trip to Minnesota took over 12 hours because the roads were sooooooo bad around Lake Michigan and into Wisconsin.  I lost count of how many people were in the ditch.


----------



## luralee

Merry Christmas all!
Hope you feel better, Tara.   What a bummer!
I sincerely doubt that I will get any Coach for Christmas, but look forward to reading what all of you get and will probably get on when at my family's house in Illinois on Friday evening.

Take care all and the best to you and yours!


----------



## abandonedimages

Merry Christmas fellow COACH lovers! I cant sleep  I havent been this excited before opening gifts in a couple years, haha! Not even for myself, but more because I am so excited for my mom to see what I got her!


----------



## kattykay

baglady39 said:


> I hope everyone has a GREAT holiday!!
> 
> Kattykay, I'm so sorry! I know that's scary. DH has hit a deer twice over the last year on the way to work, and unfortunately, it did major damage to the Honda once and slight damage the second time around. I know you feel really bad about it when it happens, and they are SOOO bad in this area I know it's going to happen again soon.


 to me or you? lol 

sorry to hear about your DH, my dad hit one coming home from work on 195 at night during the summer, he was in a corolla and suprisingly it did little damage, small dent on the hood and cracked the grill and bumper. (still $3000, but hey thats what insurance is for) 

they just built a bunch of crap around here and took away soo many woods so now the deer are pushed into this one little area of woods, about 2 weeks ago there was 3 deer dead on the side of the road within like 50 feet.   

and today at the mall (yes i braved the mall today, and wasnt as bad as expected) i found hair stuck on the front of my car.

Ok back to wrapping presents, only 10 more!!


----------



## kattykay

> Awh katty how scary!!!!!!! I'm glad you're okay though!





> Accidents happen. It is sad but true. At least you guys moved it of the road so nature can take is way. Do not let it get to you, you had no bad intentions and you did the right thing. I would of cried to...


 
thanks tygerkitty and alberts love!  
I know it wasnt my fault but i feel bad i killed it, i wont even kill flies, i try and catch them in cups and let them go outside..


----------



## patchworkcat

This is kinda funny...but I'm a little scared of this pie I baked tonight.


----------



## kattykay

patchworkcat said:


> This is kinda funny...but I'm a little scared of this pie I baked tonight.


 looks like an angry cat


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I baked 2 pumpkin and 1 apple pie last night, and am waiting for the rest of the extended crew here to wake up so we can open up gifts 

Happy holidays and merry christmas to all, I hope your celebrations are WONDERFUL


----------



## TygerKitty

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patchworkcat

kattykay said:


> looks like an angry cat



It does look like an angry kitty...so I ate a slice. Doesn't look so scary now!


----------



## bagap

Merry Christmas everyone!  We drove to visit family and have been eating, drinking , sleeping, opening presents and eating some more for the last 24 hours!  

Taralindsey, hope you feel better!  Kattykay, so sorry about the deer...I can imagine how traumatic that would be *hugs*


----------



## bagap

Patchworkcat, bet that kitty dessert was yummy


----------



## AlbertsLove

Merry Christmas ladies. For the last 6 hours I have been in my room crying in the dark.  Yesterday was a great day, the first half my boyfriend spend it with his mom and dad. They did not do anything so he came to my house. We had a great time, but I have to mention that about 2 months ago, I really wanted a capacity wristlet and he bought it for me as my christmas. birthday, and Valentine.  So I really was not expecting to get anything big, but a part of me, the one that believes that he is the great, perfect man, I thought he would get me something small. Nothing, not a card, no chocolate. 
I  have a problem talking to his parent because when I speak spanish , I stumble a lot.  So I am scared of making a total a** of myself. So yesterday I made the effort and told his family that we should have dinner tonight. 
Well today I called him and he said they has ate already and he basically hanged up on me cause they were watching movies. Okay, I took it. I felt bad because I open my family to him and he could not invite me to his house. Hours pass and I cave in and text him, his whole family was there and his bestfriend. I was like WTF. WHy had he not invited me. After about 15 min of crying to him and fighting he tells me that me to get ready, I was no longer in the mood. He apologized I told him to have a great Christmas and I hope he has a great time with those that matter, all he said was I love you. I hate that he is having a great time and here I am in the dark, and i have not been in the mood to go with my family.


----------



## Melys28

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to everyone, hope you all had a great day!!!


----------



## NorthStar

AlbertsLove said:


> Merry Christmas ladies. For the last 6 hours I have been in my room crying in the dark.  Yesterday was a great day, the first half my boyfriend spend it with his mom and dad. They did not do anything so he came to my house. We had a great time, but I have to mention that about 2 months ago, I really wanted a capacity wristlet and he bought it for me as my christmas. birthday, and Valentine.  So I really was not expecting to get anything big, but a part of me, the one that believes that he is the great, perfect man, I thought he would get me something small. Nothing, not a card, no chocolate.
> I  have a problem talking to his parent because when I speak spanish , I stumble a lot.  So I am scared of making a total a** of myself. So yesterday I made the effort and told his family that we should have dinner tonight.
> Well today I called him and he said they has ate already and he basically hanged up on me cause they were watching movies. Okay, I took it. I felt bad because I open my family to him and he could not invite me to his house. Hours pass and I cave in and text him, his whole family was there and his bestfriend. I was like WTF. WHy had he not invited me. After about 15 min of crying to him and fighting he tells me that me to get ready, I was no longer in the mood. He apologized I told him to have a great Christmas and I hope he has a great time with those that matter, all he said was I love you. I hate that he is having a great time and here I am in the dark, and i have not been in the mood to go with my family.



Oh hon I am so sorry!  Sometimes men just do not know how to communicate and OFTEN disappoint us, especially when we think that they are perfect in practically every way.  I've totally been there.
Hugs to you sweetie


----------



## AlbertsLove

NorthStar said:


> Oh hon I am so sorry!  Sometimes men just do not know how to communicate and OFTEN disappoint us, especially when we think that they are perfect in practically every way.  I've totally been there.
> Hugs to you sweetie



Thank you. He is at the movies, I do not know what to do. I feel so bad, I hate that he is doing this to me.


----------



## daniellesmommy

I got the lovely Gucci watch I wanted from hubby today for Christmas. Didn't know where to post as its not a Coach gift but I knew you girls wouldn't mind. 
Its so much prettier in person too!!!

http://www.jomashop.com/gucci-ya055306.html


----------



## patchworkcat

bagap said:


> Patchworkcat, bet that kitty dessert was yummy



It was yummy...I brought it to my sisters house so they all could enjoy it too. Left it there or I'd still be eating it.


----------



## patchworkcat

daniellesmommy said:


> I got the lovely Gucci watch I wanted from hubby today for Christmas. Didn't know where to post as its not a Coach gift but I knew you girls wouldn't mind.
> Its so much prettier in person too!!!
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/gucci-ya055306.html



Which one did you get? The link shows a man's watch.


----------



## patchworkcat

AlbertsLove said:


> Merry Christmas ladies. For the last 6 hours I have been in my room crying in the dark.  Yesterday was a great day, the first half my boyfriend spend it with his mom and dad. They did not do anything so he came to my house. We had a great time, but I have to mention that about 2 months ago, I really wanted a capacity wristlet and he bought it for me as my christmas. birthday, and Valentine.  So I really was not expecting to get anything big, but a part of me, the one that believes that he is the great, perfect man, I thought he would get me something small. Nothing, not a card, no chocolate.
> I  have a problem talking to his parent because when I speak spanish , I stumble a lot.  So I am scared of making a total a** of myself. So yesterday I made the effort and told his family that we should have dinner tonight.
> Well today I called him and he said they has ate already and he basically hanged up on me cause they were watching movies. Okay, I took it. I felt bad because I open my family to him and he could not invite me to his house. Hours pass and I cave in and text him, his whole family was there and his bestfriend. I was like WTF. WHy had he not invited me. After about 15 min of crying to him and fighting he tells me that me to get ready, I was no longer in the mood. He apologized I told him to have a great Christmas and I hope he has a great time with those that matter, all he said was I love you. I hate that he is having a great time and here I am in the dark, and i have not been in the mood to go with my family.



Sorry he's not getting it. Sometimes guys need to pull away a little. I read this book once when I was in the middle of a romance with a guy I just didn't get. In the book, the author says men are like rubber bands. Let them pull away a bit. And they'll spring back. Find something fun to do that doesn't involve him. Go away for the weekend with a friend or family.


----------



## patchworkcat

Taralindsey said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I have Strep Throat.. yep.. Confirmed at the Doctor this morning.  I have never had it before and I don't know How I got it since I just stopped taking antibiotics over the weekend.



Sorry about your strep throat. It can be painful. If it is, call the Doc and see if he/she can give you something for the pain.


----------



## oopsididitagain

AlbertsLove said:


> Merry Christmas ladies. For the last 6 hours I have been in my room crying in the dark.  Yesterday was a great day, the first half my boyfriend spend it with his mom and dad. They did not do anything so he came to my house. We had a great time, but I have to mention that about 2 months ago, I really wanted a capacity wristlet and he bought it for me as my christmas. birthday, and Valentine.  So I really was not expecting to get anything big, but a part of me, the one that believes that he is the great, perfect man, I thought he would get me something small. Nothing, not a card, no chocolate.
> I  have a problem talking to his parent because when I speak spanish , I stumble a lot.  So I am scared of making a total a** of myself. So yesterday I made the effort and told his family that we should have dinner tonight.
> Well today I called him and he said they has ate already and he basically hanged up on me cause they were watching movies. Okay, I took it. I felt bad because I open my family to him and he could not invite me to his house. Hours pass and I cave in and text him, his whole family was there and his bestfriend. I was like WTF. WHy had he not invited me. After about 15 min of crying to him and fighting he tells me that me to get ready, I was no longer in the mood. He apologized I told him to have a great Christmas and I hope he has a great time with those that matter, all he said was I love you. I hate that he is having a great time and here I am in the dark, and i have not been in the mood to go with my family.


AlbertsLove, my husband was like your boyfriend back when we were dating.  He seemed to choose his family (mom and dad) and their activities over me and my plans and he seemed perfectly content with his family and I felt left out.  I cannot communicate well with his parents as they speak Spanish and I do not.  I would cry and my mom told me that a man who loves his parents will make a good husband.  I married him and he is the best family man, he treats me and our kids so good!  We are soul mates.  My mom was right.  We've been happily married for 20 yrs.  I hope this helps but I am sorry you are sad. 
edit:  I think you should tell him exactly how he made you feel.  Maybe he just is clueless and doesn't get it.


----------



## kattykay

bagap said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! We drove to visit family and have been eating, drinking , sleeping, opening presents and eating some more for the last 24 hours!
> 
> Taralindsey, hope you feel better! Kattykay, so sorry about the deer...I can imagine how traumatic that would be *hugs*


aww thanks bagap.


a;bertslove, sometimes it seems like guys can be one gian male apparatus(although most of the time the giant ones really arent all that big if you catch my drift..)  dont get upset about it, guys make dum mistakes, if he cares this much about his family now, just think how great he will be if one day you and him start a family.


and now im a day late but MERRY CHRISTMAS TPF!!!


----------



## kattykay

patchworkcat said:


> Sorry he's not getting it. Sometimes guys need to pull away a little. I read this book once when I was in the middle of a romance with a guy I just didn't get. In the book, the author says men are like rubber bands. Let them pull away a bit. And they'll spring back. Find something fun to do that doesn't involve him. Go away for the weekend with a friend or family.


 Good Analogy!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

patchworkcat said:


> Sorry he's not getting it. Sometimes guys need to pull away a little. I read this book once when I was in the middle of a romance with a guy I just didn't get. In the book, the author says men are like rubber bands. Let them pull away a bit. And they'll spring back. Find something fun to do that doesn't involve him. Go away for the weekend with a friend or family.


I would not be as hurt if it was any other day but he knows I love Christmas. I love Christmas. Its my holiday the one I wait for all year. How could he.


----------



## winterbird

Hi, Ladies.  Does anyone know if Coach will have new patchwork items this season? Thanks.


----------



## AlbertsLove

kattykay said:


> aww thanks bagap.
> 
> 
> a;bertslove, sometimes it seems like guys can be one gian male apparatus(although most of the time the giant ones really arent all that big if you catch my drift..)  dont get upset about it, guys make dum mistakes, if he cares this much about his family now, just think how great he will be if one day you and him start a family.
> 
> 
> and now im a day late but MERRY CHRISTMAS TPF!!!



I want to be apart of his family. My family took him in, and he can not do the same for me. I am just really hurt right now. He has not even called. My Birthday is in 5 days and in february he is leaving for a whole month with his family so I was just hoping today would be a great day...


----------



## candac3mari3

I'm so sorry for your BF troubles AlbertsLove, maybe by now he realizes what the lost out on today.... let's hope for an apology!!! 

I CAN'T SLEEP!!!!! SO was snoring like a mad man (don't tell him I told you!!) so I moved to the guest bedroom.... and of course all 3 dogs followed me. I fell asleep for a little bit but the darn dogs insist on sleeping 1 in between my legs, the other on the side under the covers and the other on top of the covers. 

ahhh i just came back from the bathroom and they're ALL awake chewing on a pack of gum... where the heck did they get it and WHY do they think its cool to eat it!!! ahhhh


----------



## AlbertsLove

He he...3 dogs?  Wow I can imagine. I only have one and She is a baby... Every night she wakes me up every hour so I can cover her up...


----------



## daniellesmommy

patchworkcat said:


> Which one did you get? The link shows a man's watch.


That's the one I got. I wanted the men watch because I like bigger watches.


----------



## patchworkcat

daniellesmommy said:


> That's the one I got. I wanted the men watch because I like bigger watches.



Oh! Never thought of that. It's very classic. I like the band.


----------



## luralee

Great watch, daniellesmommy.  Congrats!


----------



## choozen1ne

I think I am debuting my Madeline on Monday ...........she is the only one of my new bags that I have not taken out of the house


----------



## kattykay

did anyone else know the avacado was named after the testicle? ot that vanilla after the vagina?


----------



## candac3mari3

kattykay said:


> did anyone else know the avacado was named after the testicle? ot that vanilla after the vagina?



And what did you have to drink today?!?! haha jk


----------



## TygerKitty

^^ lmao


----------



## kattykay

Lots and Lots of coffe!! lol  i took a quiz on sex on aol before i posted that so i thought i would share.


----------



## kattykay

my most favorite you tube video EVERRRRRRRR (no i dont have anything better to do at 1:03 am)




is it showing up?  its not on my computer, heres the link:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7aABa0N0Qc 

i think the guy is kinda hot too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wooo hooo, I just put a teal lindsey shopper on a charge hold! I hope I will end up liking it! I don't even remember what it looks like IRL! LOL I know the color is TDF though!


----------



## kattykay

good for you coach girl!! i desperatly wanna go to the outlets like now.  dam you clients!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kattykay said:


> good for you coach girl!! i desperatly wanna go to the outlets like now.  dam you clients!!!


LOL


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ahhhh, now I don't know what I want to do, if I want to actually keep the Lindsey Shopper in Teal on hold or not... I'm so indecisive today! LOL... I love it, but I can't remember if it would look cute on me and if its a good size... decisions, decisions!


----------



## kattykay

well its at the outlet right?  go there and try it on and then its an excuse to go to the outlet and if you dont get it im sure youll find something else you like.


----------



## CoachGirl12

kattykay said:


> well its at the outlet right?  go there and try it on and then its an excuse to go to the outlet and if you dont get it im sure youll find something else you like.


LOL, very true, but the outlet is like an hour and a half from me... so its not close... ush:hmmmm what to do, what to do!


----------



## colabear1

I just bought the teal Lindsey a few minutes ago. But when I brought it home the color not as WoW as it was in the store. I don't know what to do...alil sad cuz I had passed up on the espresso one this weekend. Now I'm thinking I like that one better


----------



## kattykay

CoachGirl12 said:


> LOL, very true, but the outlet is like an hour and a half from me... so its not close... ush:hmmmm what to do, what to do!


 just go!!! lol


----------



## kattykay

i was going to buy one of these but does the gmc sign look overly large?  i have to go look at my truck now...
ok apparently i cant post a pic..let me try in a new post


----------



## kattykay




----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^are you saying you are getting a new truck or a new GMC emblem for your grill?


----------



## CoachGirl12

colabear1 said:


> I just bought the teal Lindsey a few minutes ago. But when I brought it home the color not as WoW as it was in the store. I don't know what to do...alil sad cuz I had passed up on the espresso one this weekend. Now I'm thinking I like that one better


Well thats good to know because I decided to just not get it... I love the color, but I think it would be really heavy too... O well, not for me thats AOK though


----------



## candac3mari3

CoachGirl12 said:


> Well thats good to know because I decided to just not get it... I love the color, but I think it would be really heavy too... O well, not for me thats AOK though



it's not really that heavy. I thought it would be bad, but it's lighter than the Gigi with all my stuff in it!!!


----------



## kattykay

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^are you saying you are getting a new truck or a new GMC emblem for your grill?


 im getting a second truck lol i already have a gmc yukon now but i dont want to take it on the parkway or into the city.


----------



## CoachGirl12

kattykay said:


> im getting a second truck lol i already have a gmc yukon now but i dont want to take it on the parkway or into the city.


ahhhh gotcha! LOVE yukons!


----------



## kattykay

putting a tv in my office was the best idea ive ever had!!! i now have the urge to buy a sham wow.


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ ooh I want that!


I bought the shark steam mop already!


----------



## mmartinez879

Kattykay I love trucks too lol which GMC is in the picture? Envoy? Yukons are TDF I esp. love Denalis I own a Lincoln MKX and am thinking I need an Audi SUV lol 

Candace.... Have you accesorized your gray Lindsay? All I have so far is a Graphic Op Art pony Scarf.... are the wallets and wristlets at the outlet yet?


----------



## kattykay

mmartinez thats an envoy xl.  i have a yukon and i love it..so much i wont take it on the parkway or into the city.  i looked at the lincoln when i bought my yukon but i thought the wheels looked too big for it.  but since i like my current gmc so much i think i might try another..im looking at that and a jeep grand cherokee, i used to have one and i LOVED it


----------



## kattykay

Taralindsey said:


> ^^ ooh I want that!
> 
> 
> I bought the shark steam mop already!


i bought that! then i broke it lol.  i also got the swivel sweeper that i love too!


----------



## AlbertsLove

I wanted to share a ROAK. I was shopping for some of does dog leash clips for my madison shoulder bag because I wanted to make sure it was more comfy. Well they were about to close and I was waiting in line. The guy that was charging told me that I had to go to another line cause he was closing his. The other line was huge. So I told my Bf, it is not worth the wait for something so small. I wanted to leave. So the lady in front of me said to put it with her stuff. I was embarrassed, and said no thank you. She insisted and took it. She paid . I tried giving her the cash but she said no. She said Merry X mas, and took her stuff. Me and my Bf where shocked, I said thank you. I have never had anyone be so nice for no reason... I was filled with holiday cheer.


----------



## candac3mari3

Taralindsey said:


> ^^ ooh I want that!
> 
> 
> I bought the shark steam mop already!



make sure you wear socks or shoes.... i was using it bare foot and burnt my toes!!!!


----------



## luralee

albertslove -- love that story.
My dad had a ROAK last week.   He wanted some shoes just like he has been wearing so he went to Kohls to see if they still carry them.   He is 78.   The parking lot was packed so he was about to leave when the closest handicapped spot opened up.   Then he went to the shoe dept. and the lady knew who he was -- he said he didn't know her name.   She helped him and they had the shoes - Sperry Topsiders - in his size.   They were regular $69.99 and on sale for $35.   Normally my dad wouldn't spend that much because he really has no $$.   But he decided since he really liked them, he would.
He was in line to check out and a lady came up to him and asked him if he would like a $30 in-house gift certificate.   He said - wow, he would really like that.   So the shoes cost him $5 plus tax!!!   He didn't know the lady or why she gave him the gc.   But that really made his day!
Stories like these really help me  to improve my attitude.


----------



## NorthStar

Luralee & Albertslove, your stories really made me smile...thanks for sharing...


----------



## AlbertsLove

Aww Luralee that is a great story. I am glad ur dad was able to get the shoes that he wanted. Some people are just full of the holiday cheer. Making me want to do something nice. But I think I over think it... I know the right time will come.


----------



## mm16

Hi girls!
I'm at work today for a full day  and then have a nail appointment then off to a nye gala.........what are all of your plans for nye?


----------



## candace117

I'm working all day too....le sigh. 

Probably not doing anything tonight. LOL! I am just excited because I made an appointment for Saturday at this new, really amazing day spa for a pedicure. 

Also, I just caved and got the ocelot flats off Ebay!


----------



## nawth21

I am at work, "working" haha.  But I have tomorrow off.  No plans whatsoever, it'll be a quiet night in for us.


----------



## NorthStar

<---boring one here.  Stayin at home with the DH tonight.  Just some grocery shopping this afternoon, that's about it.  Meh.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Working all day as well, no plans at all tonight, my boyfriend works 2nd shift (4-midnight), I'm hoping he can get off early so I can at least celebrate it some with him!


----------



## Taralindsey

candac3mari3 said:


> make sure you wear socks or shoes.... i was using it bare foot and burnt my toes!!!!



LOL!

I know that thing makes the floor HOT! 

I have to use it when the kids and dog aren't around because it's so hot.. but it works good for me!


----------



## Taralindsey

Today I am doing my usual.. taking care of le kiddos and then tonight we are all hanging out at our house with some family and friends and their kiddos. I am making some food to munch on, then I start dieting tomorrow!


----------



## sickness

my gf is asking me for yet another coach bag... 
but honestly, she looks real classy and sexy when she matches them with her outfits


----------



## daniellesmommy

Happy New Years to all. Nothing special here. Just hanging out at home with the kids. Blah. We never go anywhere.


----------



## candac3mari3

Wow, going to Dinner @ 6 on new years eve results in TOO many apple martinis & free champagne!!!



Happy New Years everyone. Let's be happy and healthy in 2009!!!


----------



## bagap

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2009 Coachies and all tPFers! artyhat:


----------



## Taralindsey

Small UPS Rant...

I ordered an iphone yesterday and it shipped today with 2nd day air and it says it's supposed to be here the 6th?   Why does it take almost a week for 2nd day air? Also, my order started in Dallas,TX.. I am in Houston,TX. Why would it take so long for a package to get from Dallas to Houston? I am so confused... my package went from Dallas to Forth Worth to Louisville, KY in one day  Why couldn't it have just went from Dallas to Houston?

ARGGGGGGG!  I am so impatient and just not understanding this! 

Rant over.



Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## candac3mari3

Taralindsey said:


> Small UPS Rant...
> 
> I ordered an iphone yesterday and it shipped today with 2nd day air and it says it's supposed to be here the 6th?   Why does it take almost a week for 2nd day air? Also, my order started in Dallas,TX.. I am in Houston,TX. Why would it take so long for a package to get from Dallas to Houston? I am so confused... my package went from Dallas to Forth Worth to Louisville, KY in one day  Why couldn't it have just went from Dallas to Houston?
> 
> ARGGGGGGG!  I am so impatient and just not understanding this!
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone!




yea UPS sucks.... they wouldn't count the first business day until Friday b/c of the holiday today and then Monday too
I ordered a purse from Nordstrom last week and paid extra for 2 bus. day when it actually took 4, I Only got it yesterday


----------



## candac3mari3

I had a dream last night that I had a tooth fall out and I woke up and my mouth was so sore and swollen, I guess I had been grinding my teeth. I used to do it when I was younger and it stopped for awhile. Gotta buy one of the night guard things.

I have friends coming into town tonight and I have SOOO much cleaning to do still, but all I want to do is crawl back into bed!!!!!


----------



## happywife18

Happy New Year to all coachies! Today is January 1st and I'm staying at home reading and lurking in tpf.


----------



## NorthStar

Taralindsey said:


> Small UPS Rant...
> 
> I ordered an iphone yesterday and it shipped today with 2nd day air and it says it's supposed to be here the 6th?   Why does it take almost a week for 2nd day air? Also, my order started in Dallas,TX.. I am in Houston,TX. Why would it take so long for a package to get from Dallas to Houston? I am so confused... my package went from Dallas to Forth Worth to Louisville, KY in one day  Why couldn't it have just went from Dallas to Houston?
> 
> ARGGGGGGG!  I am so impatient and just not understanding this!
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone!



Blah...that 2nd day air part is lame-o.  I find that when I pay for regular ground that it gets here just as fast...hmm.
One good thing I must say about UPS is that I have never ever had a package lost or damaged while either sending or receiving something...and that has happened to me on more than one occasion with US Postal.

Happy New Year to all!  May we all be blessed with health and happiness this year.


----------



## mm16

Happy New Years! May you all have the very best in 2009!


----------



## Pursedove

Happy New Year everyone!!! Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Taralindsey said:


> Small UPS Rant...
> 
> I ordered an iphone yesterday and it shipped today with 2nd day air and it says it's supposed to be here the 6th?   Why does it take almost a week for 2nd day air? Also, my order started in Dallas,TX.. I am in Houston,TX. Why would it take so long for a package to get from Dallas to Houston? I am so confused... my package went from Dallas to Forth Worth to Louisville, KY in one day  Why couldn't it have just went from Dallas to Houston?
> 
> ARGGGGGGG!  I am so impatient and just not understanding this!
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone!



It has to do with UPS holiday schedule too. They don't do pickups on Christmas Eve/New Years Eve. So it won't even ship out until Friday and you can't count that day. So two days is  the 6th. It sucks


----------



## Melys28

Happy New Year to all!!! Here's to hoping for a very great 2009!!!!!


----------



## LAltiero85

Happy New Years, Fellow Coachies!!!


----------



## divajess

Happy New Year everyone! I just woke up from one heck of a nap a couple of hours ago...we were up SO late that after we went to brunch, I came home and slept for hours.  It was kind of nice to be lazy and do nothing but nurse my head after too many Cosmos and glasses of champagne.

Taralindsay, that sucks about your iPhone!  I can hardly do without mine, so I'd be super impatient to have it arrive too.


----------



## kattykay

happy newyear everyone!!! 

so my plans completely changed last night but i still had a blast and i dont think i got home until 3:30 maybe a little before that. hope everyone had a good time!!


----------



## patchworkcat

Happy New Year!


----------



## TygerKitty

Happy new year everyone!  

Tara... I hate that!  I ordered some shoes with two day air before thanksgiving and it took EIGHT days for me to get them... I was so ticked off!  And, they don't even fit! GRRR!


----------



## Taralindsey

The thing about the iphone that really puzzles me is that it was in the right state... just a few hours away by car and 30 minutes by plane and then it gets shipped to another state? Just to come back to the same state again.. I bet it stops in Dallas again before it comes to Houston too.. now what is the point of that? LOL!


----------



## divajess

Taralindsey, it would have probably been faster to have me drive to the Apple Store, buy you an iPhone, and ship it to you from Dallas myself. LOL


----------



## Taralindsey

Divajess, You are very right!


----------



## baglady39

Happy New Year everyone!!!  

I am SOOOO ready to return home, but unfortunately, a couple more days here....  Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## Taralindsey

more on the ups iphone saga...

The tracking says it's out for delivery 


I am confused but happy about that.. it just says it arrived in Kentucky on the 31st to being out for delivery in Houston, TX.. LOL! 

I guess I'll be waiting for it today!


----------



## TygerKitty

LOL tara, how bizarre!  I hope it gets to you quickly!


----------



## kattykay

woo hoo i went ahead paid off my car today  no more payments or interest for me!!


----------



## Taralindsey

kattykay said:


> woo hoo i went ahead paid off my car today  no more payments or interest for me!!





That's amazing! Congrats!  Having no car payment is so wonderful. My car is paid off and I don't know if I ever want to make more car payments

We are working on DH's car now.


----------



## kattykay

Taralindsey said:


> That's amazing! Congrats! Having no car payment is so wonderful. My car is paid off and I don't know if I ever want to make more car payments
> 
> We are working on DH's car now.


 
Lol thank!!

I just went ahead and paid it off, i still owed about $15000 but i just decided it would be nice not to send gm $300/month


----------



## Taralindsey

I got my iPhone today!!!  I love it so far I am still getting used to this keyboard...my last phone had a full keyboard too,but with actual buttons.  My new at&t service is working well too!


----------



## CallyCo

Have fun with your Iphone..

I love mine.  It's so convenient and handy.  My sister in law and I always joke and laugh about it but we're always on our laptops..but when we want to check email we go straight to our phones... that's how easy and fast it is... 

You'll find so many useful and FUN apps.... you could spend hours on your phone....


----------



## divajess

Congrats on paying off your car, kattykay!! I so wish I didn't have a car payment, but it is worth it to have a reliable car.  My old no-payment car was a piece of junk that caused far too much heartache.

Tara, I'm glad your phone showed up!  I love mine so so much...I am kind of an Apple fangirl, but I didn't like the first gen iPhone.  But the 3G one with all the apps...*swoon*  It is the best phone I've ever owned.

Hubby and I had a big ol' trip to IKEA today.  I am BEAT and all I've done was help him unload the truck and put together the DVD boxes we got to corral our ever-growing DVD and video game collection.  Our bookshelves are now crammed full of stuff, we are going to have to get a 4th one.  My goal was to get the house organized and stuff over my break, and I only have two more days...must get in gear!


----------



## choozen1ne

I really should do something more productive with my time , I have a ton of jewelry I need to make , but I am so freakin tired ...........


----------



## kattykay

divajess said:


> Congrats on paying off your car, kattykay!! I so wish I didn't have a car payment, but it is worth it to have a reliable car. My old no-payment car was a piece of junk that caused far too much heartache.


 
my car definatly reliable!! its only a 2008.


Tara thats great you got your iPhone!!  i got an LG dare, which i guess is like the iPhone for verizon, the keyboard took some getting used to but its all good now.


----------



## strawberryblade

Iphones are great. I can even go the Coach website to see if there's anything new added on the site. Yes, I'm addicted. 

I wish Coach will come out with Iphone cases. They came out with Ipod holders but that's about it.

Today, I'm also obsessing on getting the Penelope Spectator Shopper 13152 in Flint/Black. It's only available in Japan and so far in North America, the only colors available are black/black and coral/putty. In Canada at the Coach Toronto flagships, they only have the bags, one of each color for display and not meant to be sold to the public. The stores in Vancouver don't have it and said to wait another month as it might be available in the color I want soon. I had thoughts of asking my brother in Asia to maybe pick one up for me when he hits Narita Airport (they have a huge Coach Store at the airport) but the conversion from 72,450 yen to Canadian is almost a thousand dollars! Eeeeeek! I immediately thought of my car payments this month so I will have to be patient and put a halt on my obsession today.


----------



## bagap

strawberryblade said:


> Iphones are great. I can even go the Coach website to see if there's anything new added on the site. Yes, I'm addicted.
> 
> I wish Coach will come out with Iphone cases. They came out with Ipod holders but that's about it.
> 
> Today, I'm also obsessing on getting the Penelope Spectator Shopper 13152 in Flint/Black. It's only available in Japan and so far in North America, the only colors available are black/black and coral/putty. In Canada at the Coach Toronto flagships, they only have the bags, one of each color for display and not meant to be sold to the public. *The stores in Vancouver don't have it and said to wait another month as it might be available in the color I want soon. I had thoughts of asking my brother in Asia to maybe pick one up for me when he hits Narita Airport (they have a huge Coach Store at the airport) but the conversion from 72,450 yen to Canadian is almost a thousand dollars! Eeeeeek!* I immediately thought of my car payments this month so I will have to be patient and put a halt on my obsession today.



Double eeeeeeek!  I guess we are spoiled in the states when it comes to buying our Coach because compared to other countries, we get it for a way better deal!  Just wait (im)patiently for another month...not easy when we are itching for that great next bag, tho!

BTW, I don't own an iPhone because IMO the cost for service (not the actual handset) is exorbitant and I get mad at the phone company when I think about what it adds up to in a year...those bastards, lol.  But I have to admit, I'm jealous of my friends and family members who have them   I do have web access on my cell tho so I can tPF, email, facebook, & e*bay on it,  which gets me into enough trouble


----------



## strawberryblade

bagap said:


> Double eeeeeeek!  I guess we are spoiled in the states when it comes to buying our Coach because compared to other countries, we get it for a way better deal!  Just wait (im)patiently for another month...not easy when we are itching for that great next bag, tho!
> 
> BTW, I don't own an iPhone because IMO the cost for service (not the actual handset) is exorbitant and I get mad at the phone company when I think about what it adds up to in a year...those bastards, lol.  But I have to admit, I'm jealous of my friends and family members who have them   I do finally have web access on my cell tho so I can tPF, check email, facebook, & ebay on it and that gets me into enough trouble



Yes, I was going to say that our American cousins are lucky to get better deals when it comes to shopping. From British Columbia, we are taxed way too much so after purchasing a 350.00 dollar bag, with taxes on top of it, it can be a new keyfob or a scarf. (We get taxed 12% here on our purchases.)

You also have a lot of competition there on wireless carriers so really, you get better plans over there than Canada. Rogers/Fido will bleed you dry of your hard earned money! Their Iphone plans are way too expensive but I jumped on the cheap wagon when Rogers first came out with a limited promo plan to mellow down rioting Canucks because the previously introduced plan for the Iphone to Canadians was outrageous!

And you have all the Coach outlets there. I have to cross the border to Seattle to get to an outlet.  But really, I only buy a Coach bag that I'm in love with, even if I have to pay the full retail price. In the meantime, I'm going to wait for the bag of my dreams next month. I better start saving! LOL!!


----------



## NorthStar

I am so upset...
Why is someone trying to ruin something that I'm trying to sell by stealing my photos???  I waited and waited to finally get a camera so that I could take MY OWN photos so I could list a few things in order to get some new ones...and now someone is ripping me off by listing their item with MY pics...
I've learned to watermark them using photobucket to post on TPF, but was having issues posting them on the listing that way...so I went ahead and put them on there without my mark, but with a background that I would definitely recognize...so much for that...now this duplicate phony could affect MY sale which ends before theirs

Sorry for the rant, but I am just feeling so helpless and P*SSED OFF right now


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^O my gosh NorthStar, that is terrible! I can't believe some ppl have the nerve to do that! How did you find out that someone was using your pics? Did you just see them on e*ay when you were going to sell your bags or ?


----------



## NorthStar

^^I just did a search using the style #, and there are only a handful listed so it was really easy to spot!

ARGH I have reported this TWICE to the Bay now...and still nothing has happened!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

NorthStar said:


> ^^I just did a search using the style #, and there are only a handful listed so it was really easy to spot!
> 
> ARGH I have reported this TWICE to the Bay now...and still nothing has happened!!!


That really sucks NorthStar! E*ay should seriously do something! That would make me pissed off as well! Well I hope all gets resolved!

BTW, I love your avatar!  Can't wait to watch the Vikes play tomorrow!


----------



## Scorpio1101

NorthStar said:


> ^^I just did a search using the style #, and there are only a handful listed so it was really easy to spot!
> 
> ARGH I have reported this TWICE to the Bay now...and still nothing has happened!!!


Sometimes I send a message to the other seller, politely telling them that I have reported them to *bay and that their listing will be pulled soon enough.  I usually get a response cause it seems like people that do this usually get away with it and don't expect anyone to report them.  It really upsets me too cause I have gone to all the trouble to take a pic and they are too lazy to even do that.


----------



## NorthStar

Scorpio1101 said:


> Sometimes I send a message to the other seller, politely telling them that I have reported them to *bay and that their listing will be pulled soon enough.  I usually get a response cause it seems like people that do this usually get away with it and don't expect anyone to report them.  It really upsets me too cause _*I have gone to all the trouble to take a pic and they are too lazy to even do that.*_



I know!!!!  That is a good part of why I'm soooo mad!  Plus if someone was looking to buy this bag, it is completely dishonest as you are advertising something that isn't the actual item that you are really selling!!!!   It truly has scared me as a buyer on potential/future *Bay purchases!!!!

I have sent a 'polite' note to the seller, but haven't gotten any response.  Maybe adding the word LAWYERS to a note might help?  I dunno.  This whole thing is ridiculous...it's not like I'm talking about a super expensive/exclusive bag or anything, so I really wasn't expecting this!!!  PHOOEY!!!

And *CoachGirl12*...on a better note, I am really excited to watch the Vikes play tomorrow too...though a little nervous I must admit as well


----------



## Scorpio1101

NorthStar said:


> I know!!!!  That is a good part of why I'm soooo mad!  Plus if someone was looking to buy this bag, it is completely dishonest as you are advertising something that isn't the actual item that you are really selling!!!!   It truly has scared me as a buyer on potential/future *Bay purchases!!!!
> 
> I have sent a 'polite' note to the seller, but haven't gotten any response.  Maybe adding the word LAWYERS to a note might help?  I dunno.  This whole thing is ridiculous...it's not like I'm talking about a super expensive/exclusive bag or anything, so I really wasn't expecting this!!!  PHOOEY!!!
> 
> And *CoachGirl12*...on a better note, I am really excited to watch the Vikes play tomorrow too...though a little nervous I must admit as well


I hope *bay responds to you soon.  I have dealt w/ this many times and it seems like selling is so much more hassle than it used to be.  Good luck w/ everything, hope YOUR auction does well.


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks for the good vibes, Scorpio1101...I really appreciate it.

I took down my old photos and successfully replaced them with the same ones, but they're all watermarked this time.  Figured out how to do that and get them on the *Bay finally.  Won't stop ppl from ripping them off still I know, but maybe deters them a little...who knows...


----------



## CoachGirl12

NorthStar said:


> _And *CoachGirl12*...on a better note, I am really excited to watch the Vikes play tomorrow too...though a little nervous I must admit as well_[/quote]
> O I hear ya woman, I ALWAYS get nervous when the VIKES play...


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just got a new coat... got it from Macy's... made by Guess... what do you gals think of it??


----------



## CoachGirl12

O, and I got these cute new boots from DSW.... I was in the shopping mood today! LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Ooooh HOT MAMA!!!  Love the jacket & the boots CoachGirl12!!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

That's a sharp looking coat and the boots will go great with it Coachgirl12!


----------



## CoachGirl12

NorthStar said:


> Ooooh HOT MAMA!!!  Love the jacket & the boots CoachGirl12!!!!


haha... thanks NorthStar! I think they go good together!! I LOVE finding deals!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

oopsididitagain said:


> That's a sharp looking coat and the boots will go great with it Coachgirl12!


awww thanks oops!!


----------



## kattykay

love the coat!! probably because i have the same one!!lol


----------



## Taralindsey

bagap said:


> Double eeeeeeek!  I guess we are spoiled in the states when it comes to buying our Coach because compared to other countries, we get it for a way better deal!  Just wait (im)patiently for another month...not easy when we are itching for that great next bag, tho!
> 
> *BTW, I don't own an iPhone because IMO the cost for service (not the actual handset) is exorbitant and I get mad at the phone company when I think about what it adds up to in a year...those bastards, lol.*  But I have to admit, I'm jealous of my friends and family members who have them   I do have web access on my cell tho so I can tPF, email, facebook, & e*bay on it,  which gets me into enough trouble



I do agree that the $30 a month data fee sucks but I made it where I am actually paying less with AT&T than my last provider. My plan comes out to around $75 a month without tax and my last plan was $99 without tax.  With my other plan data, talking and text was unlimited, but I average about  350 minutes a month and 140 texts.. so I didn't use my phone very often...

My last phone actually did more than the iphone, it had a camera with a flash.. took video ETC.. but the browser was horrible and I hated how you had to push buttons to scroll, lol! It took forever to do anything so I never used that part. I feel the iphone is way more usable for me.. I will find it useful for the nice browser and all.. and it's pretty to look at. I will admit I am an apple fan though. I currently have 2 ipods, imac, macbook and now the iphone. I have also had the original color imac, "pixar lamp" imac, powerbook G4, and ibook clamshell over the years.  I guess its another addiction. 

oh, I also wanted to add that it is easy to get an unlocked iphone now.. so you can use them on T-mobile or whatever network with GSM.  T-mobile sucks where I live ( my house is like a total dead zone, no service!) Att is great here so I am happy with it so far.


----------



## kattykay

holy crap im watching lisa lampanelli on comedy central..HILARIOUS!!!  im crying here right now its just that funny.


----------



## kattykay

hmm i accidentally found this bag, and maybe its me but it reminds me alot of julianne.. coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown1/11693_d1.jpg


----------



## candac3mari3

kattykay said:


> hmm i accidentally found this bag, and maybe its me but it reminds me alot of julianne.. coach.com/assets/product_images/drilldown1/11693_d1.jpg



the link won't work??


----------



## kattykay

hmm..its not wirking for me either lol


----------



## baglady39

Hey, everyone!  I'm back!! And boy, did I have a series of mishaps...minor, but nevertheless...  

I need to post a pic of why it's NOT a good idea to fly with expensive luggage!!  They ruined mine!!  Fortunately it was fairly el cheapo luggage from TJ Maxx, lol!


----------



## divadivine682

Oh boy, baglady.....what happened?


----------



## greenpixie

WB baglady!


----------



## kattykay

yep never buy nice luggage.  i wanted to get lv luggage(idk why but i wanted it) and y mom told me dont bother, got some sonoma from kohls and sure enough that fligh they knocked a wheel off.


----------



## NorthStar

Hey BG!!!  Glad you made it back in one piece, even if your luggage didn't
My last trip out West left me with a nice yellow stripe on my black suitcase


----------



## New2Coach

Yep, we just got back on Sat. and my brand new, never used before luggage is all but ruined. There is a hole by the zipper, rust on one side of the bag and it looks as though they tossed it out on the concrete. Luckily, the whole set was on clearance so at least I did not pay very much for it. The funny thing is, I bought this new set because I lent one piece of my old set to my Il's and it got completely ruined! I mean torn in two!


----------



## TenYearsGone

If I buy any expensive luggage it's going to be a carry on so that I can make sure it's taken care of.


----------



## New2Coach

Oh, I remember now what I came in here to say. I have not had time to post prior to this, but I had two-yes two-fake Coach bags in my house on Christmas! Both my cousin's wife and my Sil showed up with a fake. One had gotten hers at a purse party and the other though for sure hers was real because she lives in Florida where they can get tons of shipments of overstock merchandise. She paid $40.00 for it and she loves it. Even when I explained to her it was a fake she said she did not care she just really liked the style. To think what she could get for $40.00 other than a fake. Of course, I showed them my new bag that hubby had gotten me. Maybe a little mean, but they critisize me for spending that kinda money on a bag anyways.


----------



## kattykay

this morning when i got in the car on the radio they were doing a phone tap (on Q102 for those of you around me).  i missed probably the first 20-30 seconds of it but i got most of it.  this woman was calling her husband to tell him she got a $1200 coach bag on sale for 30% off.  you girls should have heard this guy going.  it was just hilarious, how mad he was getting!!!  he couldnt believe that she had spend $800 on a single bag. most of it got bleeped out because of all the cursing but i swear it was soo funny i was crying, and i must say this was one of the bad phone taps too!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Talking about phone services, my bf and I have unlimited text, web, picture mail, roaming, and we share 900 minutes together. It all comes out to , you wont believe it 65.00 for both of us. When the Iphones came out I told my boyfriend I wanted it, so we were going to call and cancel. My boyfriend was not to thrilled because our service is great but we were paying 124.00 with 700 minutes. But he was going to do it for me. So I called and told them , they said that they were going to give us such a great deal that the iphones where not going to matter to us. He was right. We stayed with $print, they have the best service ever!! and for the price!


----------



## NorthStar

I just landed an interview for a new job-FINALLY!!!!!! wOOt wOOt!

I had taken a leave from my other employer around Thanksgiving to take care of some family issues, and when I tried to come back a couple of weeks later, they wouldn't give me my old position back (that I had held for more than four years), and were forcing me to take a 10% pay cut if I wanted to start working there again!  I was a great employee *pats self on back* with several customer compliments, loss prevention awards, NO negative write-ups, no excessive absenteeism/tardiness, etc.  So I was actually kinda hurt.  But I know that the store had fallen on some rough times with sales (what retail establishment hasn't right now-especially in Michigan-yikes!) and I think that they were just trying to cut some payroll.  Well they succeeded alright.  Sad though, I made a lot of friends through working at that store, which was great because I don't live within 500 miles of any family.

Well right before Christmas, a couple of ads popped up online for jobs in the area that happened to combine my customer service background along with my previous experience in the medical field, and I course I pounced on them.  And one of them called me today to ask me to come in for an interview! 

I can't tell you guys how totally psyched I am...or maybe I just did with this long book that I just wrote-sorry!  lol


----------



## oopsididitagain

Congrats on your new employment, Northstar!  Sounds pretty exciting!


----------



## NorthStar

^^Thanks oops!  Not quite employed yet, but as long as the interview goes well things should be looking good!  I'm excited b/c I see some Coach goodies that could now be possible in my near future lol


----------



## daniellesmommy

Congrats on your new job. Finding decent work is so hard. I've been looking for even a part time to being in extra income but nothing that is even desirable. I use to work for an awesome small company for 10 years before I had my daughter 4 1/2 yrs ago. I miss the income and would love to find something.


----------



## NorthStar

^^Thanks daniellsmommy!  Yes, it really is hard finding a decent job...last time I had to look (6 yrs ago), things weren't quite as rough!  Best of luck to you in finding something, I know it must be even more challenging with a young child in the picture.


----------



## oopsididitagain

NorthStar said:


> ^^Thanks oops!  Not quite employed yet, but as long as the interview goes well things should be looking good!  I'm excited b/c I see some Coach goodies that could now be possible in my near future lol


I hope you get the job!!  Soon you'll be employed again.


----------



## GlamPixxie

I have a question for you ladies.

Has anyone ever told you that you were "high-maintenance" because you like Coach? Has a guy ever been afraid to date you because he assumes you will want him to buy Coach stuff for you?

Someone recently said I was "high-maintenance" and I only have one Coach purse! It kind of hurt my feelings and makes me feel a little guilty about ever getting more.


----------



## babycarrots

Hey ya'll.  I'm trying to find a bag for my girlfriend.  They style number is 12459 B4/ES.  What I've learned so far is that it might be "deleted" but I can't confirm that.  Also, I've never heard of thes outlets stores.  I live in China so is it possible to order from these stores online?  

I did find this bag once...but I was in Singapore and since it was the first siting I wanted to see how the prices compared to the rest of the world.  I'm very new to this so any advice or info would be appreciated.


----------



## babycarrots

Oh, for LAURA:
I figured you might want a guys' perspective on this.  I've never been rich but I have been pretty dirt poor before and while it does cross your mind that a woman who totes the big-ticket totes might frown on hanging with a man who obviously can't afford it, that will not stop a man who is worth a second look.  If a guy thinks what you want is a purse in exchange for your company then it is better to avoid his short-sighted company altogether.
I've dated a woman who owns many designer bags.  Upon first glance one could assume she is "high-maintenance" but they would be considerably mistaken.  None of them were bought for retail and a couple were bought used off of eBay.  She uses coupons and *****es about taxes and gas prices just like the rest of us.  She is incredibly down to earth.  I've also dated the complete opposite...needless to say, you can be "TPT" and be just as high-maintenance as the most prissy Rodeo Drive diva.  
Does displaying a designer bag label you?  Yes, I think it does.  But WHAT it labels you is still very much a mystery.  Someone who considers quality a commodity worth the investment?  Someone who thinks a label will make them feel better about spending their money?  Someone who simply has a weakness for things she thinks are pretty and doesn't consider the cost?  Someone who doesn't realize the value of a dollar or is aware of her spending habits?  Someone who flat out does not think $500 - $2,500 for a handbag is expensive?  Someone who knows the investment will pay for itself in the long run?  Someone who appreciates great customer service and thinks the peace of mind is worth the cost?  
I can go on and on.  The point is, yeah, guys see the labels and we judge.  The good guys only judge as far as they can see and keep searching for more information about you before actually forming an opinion as to who you are.
Here is a tip to carry the expenxive bag and still attract the right kind of character.  Treat your bag like guys treat their dogs.  Don't pamper it...but still give it lots of love.  If rough-housing with your bag every now and then doesn't raise your eyebrows...it won't raise ours either.  When I see a woman dress their dog in pink and bring it to social events or won't toss their Coach bag on the couter like a normal person, I stear clear.  
Just my two cents.


----------



## babycarrots

Whoops...I meant "sighting."  I'm really not that bad of a speller


----------



## kabaker

So last night I watched my school's football team, Ball State University, fail miserably at the GMAC bowl in Mobile, Alabama. So sad today.


----------



## GlamPixxie

Thanks for offering some insight, babycarrots! I found it to be very helpful. 

I wish I could help you out with your situation, but I am new to this myself. I don't _think_ that you can order from outlets online, but I don't know.


----------



## karolyn

Hi coach gals,

Please let me know the proper thread to ask a question about serial numbers...
I have a bag #12496
and a friend has the same bag

the only difference is that mine says # D0893 12496
and hers says # C0893 12496

Is this normal for the bags to have a different serial #

If this is not the place to ask, please tell me where to post...

TIA, karolyn


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

It is normal for the numbers to be different.  If it is the same style the last group of numbers will be the same (the style number), but the first group of numers are manufacturing codes including the year, etc.  It just means your bags are the same style but were different batches.  HTH!


----------



## karolyn

greenpixie said:


> ^^^
> 
> It is normal for the numbers to be different.  If it is the same style the last group of numbers will be the same (the style number), but the first group of numers are manufacturing codes including the year, etc.  It just means your bags are the same style but were different batches.  HTH!


very logical...
like c = march and d = april...something like that?
893 is that code for 2008?
just want to learn about how the numbers work... 
that is what i thought, but new to coach and wanted to make sure
thank you greenpixie for answering mt question
happy day
k


----------



## bunnymasseuse

karolyn said:


> very logical...
> like c = march and d = april...something like that?
> 893 is that code for 2008?
> just want to learn about how the numbers work...
> that is what i thought, but new to coach and wanted to make sure
> thank you greenpixie for answering mt question
> happy day
> k


08 is the year, 93 is the plant code.


----------



## sexycombover

I know a lot of people are disgusted at others when they carry replicas, knockoffs or whatever other term you want to use, but next time you do that, I think you should think twice. Many are victims of bad gifting. You should hate on the ones who actually bother to BUY such monstrosities.

I got a Moach bag for Christmas this year, and I feel badly for not using a perfectly good bag, but I'm 99.9% it's Moach and not Coach. I think donating it to goodwill may be a problem (as they might think it's real?) but it'd be too much of a waste to just throw out. Think of all the people who can't afford ANY bag!! So I've been using it like a trooper but do feel like a loser while doing so. I may very well just give it to goodwill afterall and include a note saying it's a replica or something so they don't go and auction it off.

'Tis all.


----------



## September24

Oh no! You could always post it on ebay and it could end up on the worst fakes thread here LOL!


----------



## luralee

Speaking of replicas -- I was at the Kentucky Flea Market last weekend and there are gobs of knock-offs there. But I have to say, not much Coach. Mostly D&B and a horrendous combo of D&B giraffe with Prada Fairy! ush:
Also lots of striped faux leather bags in all color combos and styles. I didn't recognize them but I asked and was told they were knock-offs of Dolce & Gabbana? 
Almost bought one of those..........but didn't. 
Instead I went to the Macy's at the Oxmoor Mall and got an Ed Hardy Denim Messenger Bag - 70% off! I wanted a large bag to carry that I could stuff things in and also was a crossbody bag. 
Not Coach, but still cute.

Sorry to report I didn't get any Coach for Christmas, but I have been enjoying reading/viewing everyone else's great gifts.


----------



## CGeckoBuy

sexycombover said:


> I got a *Moach* bag for Christmas this year ...



LOL ... My friend and I refer to them as a "*Foach*" ... As in a Fake Coach


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

... or Goach for the ones with the big G's instead of C's.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Whenever I hear "Goach" I think of goat which then makes me think of a goat hair purse. Haha. Please ignore me.


----------



## kattykay

how crazy am i? so im buying myself a beach house in florida now(cuz i need that like a hole in the head) and im planning it around the coach outlets down there lol..I have them all written down on a piece of paper and those are the cities i type into the search for the house, Im terrible.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Haha. Well If you want to shop while vacationing you DEFFINATELY need to map out Coach locations. My boyfriend and I visited his grandma in FL this past summer and I saved all of the numbers for the local Coach stores. I even know which department stores in the area carry Coach and which ones don't. These are very important things to know.


----------



## candac3mari3

kattykay said:


> how crazy am i? so im buying myself a beach house in florida now(cuz i need that like a hole in the head) and im planning it around the coach outlets down there lol..I have them all written down on a piece of paper and those are the cities i type into the search for the house, Im terrible.



hahaha you wont find beach really close to the sunrise outlet....


----------



## kattykay

I was thinking going to St.Augustine, theres not much to do there but i really like the beach there and the coach outlet there is a decent size so it should hold me over for a while.  but any suggestions are greatly welcomed!!


----------



## karolyn

Hey,
Happy Sunday!

Question:

 Has anyone found a way to get Coach outlet stores to do a charge send?
If so which ones and whom should I ask for?
I get so sad when I hear of a bag I want going to the outlet and I live isolated in Idaho with the closest outlet 10 + hours away...

TIA for any tips or suggestions  
Karolyn


----------



## athomephoto

kattykay said:


> how crazy am i? so im buying myself a beach house in florida now(cuz i need that like a hole in the head) and im planning it around the coach outlets down there lol..I have them all written down on a piece of paper and those are the cities i type into the search for the house, Im terrible.




If you decide to rent it out when you aren't using it, you could make that a selling point! If I wasn't between two nice outlets myself, I'd go to shop and sun!


----------



## sexycombover

Wow. Thanks for all the new terms for fake coaches. I stick by "Moach" because it's not even like a fake Coach. It's just doing it's own thang that it's just Moach--random, just like the bag. Goach is one I used to use with my sister cause we thought that'd be the perfect knockoff brand as it looks pretty much the same (G and C I mean), but I thought it was funnier when I found out they existed. Just like if I see an Eendi or a Pendi, I'll laugh my face off.  I've settled on giving it to goodwill FYI. Will probably try to make it obvious it's fake. I'm hoping these are the ones they're gonna give to people instead of sell. So next time you see some less-than-fortunate with a fancy gold Moach, you'll know who did them the favor. Hahaha.


Omigosh. I just spent $317 on a phone order of Tous stuff. I'm gonna regret it later when I see my CC bill but...but...but...
Hahaha


----------



## TenYearsGone

juciy101 said:


> Hi,
> I want to buy a coach handbag in my coming birthday next month,
> I found a website they sell coach handbags,
> 
> can anyone help me to identify the coach handbag if it is authentic?
> xxxxx
> 
> any suggestion will be appreciated..thanks in advance



This website does not sell authentic Coach. Your best bet would be to find your closest outlet and take a trip there. If you're going to buy something from ebay post the item with pictures and link in the "Authenticate This Coach" section under the "Coach Shopping" link.


----------



## brahh

Went to see Bride Wars with hubby...Emma (Anne Hathaway) carried two Gigi handbags (the only bags she carried throughout the whole movie).  The first one looked like whiskey and then she carried a camel one toward the end of the movie.  I have a whiskey one and a black one...I love Gigi.  It was neat seeing that they picked those bags for the movie!


----------



## fluffy614

brahh said:


> Went to see Bride Wars with hubby...Emma (Anne Hathaway) carried two Gigi handbags (the only bags she carried throughout the whole movie). The first one looked like whiskey and then she carried a camel one toward the end of the movie. I have a whiskey one and a black one...I love Gigi. It was neat seeing that they picked those bags for the movie!


 

How was this movie?  I want to see it but I heard the reviews aren't that great.


----------



## oopsididitagain

fluffy614 said:


> How was this movie?  I want to see it but I heard the reviews aren't that great.


Me too, I heard that too that the reviews called the characters "unloveable".  I have a whiskey gigi and a teal gigi so I'm a prime candidate to view that movie.  lol


----------



## kattykay

im thinking some people will go just to see the gigi?


----------



## brahh

Hubby and I really enjoyed the movie.  It's light and funny, has a great ending.  What more could a person ask for in a movie!  It's a GO SEE.


----------



## happywife18

Are you guys watching american idol right now? Have you seen the contestant trying to make up with Ryan? Oh my God it's embarrasing.


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ I saw that.. I already don't like that girl at all.


----------



## candac3mari3

happywife18 said:


> Are you guys watching american idol right now? Have you seen the contestant trying to make up with Ryan? Oh my God it's embarrasing.



it was funny when Kara was trying to show her up and the girl said she sucked!! lol


----------



## chrislewis91104

Okay, I am new to posting pictures on here.  Can someone tell me how to post pictures?  Thanks.


----------



## greenpixie

^^^

Hope this helps: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## Sweet_Serenity

wow where have i been I didn't even know America idol started again...


----------



## Samantha.12

I have been looking for the coach carly 10620 in Khaki/Chocolate Brown for months now. I am wondering if anyone has come across one? I have looked on eBay but I just don't know if I want to risk getting a fake one again. Yes, I ordered off there and it turned out to be fake so I sent it back.


----------



## Melys28

I have been watching American Idol but I can't get into it ???? Maybe because it is just the beginning when people overact way too much , that kind of stuff drives me crazy!!!

So Monday at work a Coach Box was delivered from One Coach Way !!! No Not for me  the Owner of the company...it was a lovely black leather Sabrina with silver hardware and today she came in and was carrying it, then said she did not like it  this is one of my most favorite Coach bags, I was so shocked! She is the nicest lady ever, but that is a Coach?!?!


----------



## Taralindsey

^^  just let her know that you will gladly take it off her hands, hehe!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Hey all!!!  Just stoppin' by to say hi and wish everyone a good night!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

I was watching 90210, and one of the extras was wearing a fake coach bag. The C's were all weird. I think its funny cause all the students are suppose to have money. Maybe the network is cutting down.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Can the show get in trouble for having the fake bag on it?


----------



## irainei

I actually am liking this season of American Idol...I think it's because for me, I like the "doesn't look like she/he can sing, but man are they good" footage which is more interesting than the "dear lord why did they let this person even audition" stuff. It's kinda like, they walk in and you don't know if they're going to sing well or not.

In other news, I got the Wii Fit (found a place that actually has it in stock)! It's AWESOME! Even my husband thinks it's a good workout. He'll do his regular workout and then jump on the wii fit for yoga. I'll stick with my hula hoop, step and boxing exercises lol.


----------



## candac3mari3

irainei said:


> I actually am liking this season of American Idol...I think it's because for me, I like the "doesn't look like she/he can sing, but man are they good" footage which is more interesting than the "dear lord why did they let this person even audition" stuff. It's kinda like, they walk in and you don't know if they're going to sing well or not.
> 
> In other news, I got the Wii Fit (found a place that actually has it in stock)! It's AWESOME! Even my husband thinks it's a good workout. He'll do his regular workout and then jump on the wii fit for yoga. I'll stick with my hula hoop, step and boxing exercises lol.



haha I love the hula hoop one. When we first got it my SO was playing it and I didn't know what the heck he was doing... looked so funny lol.


----------



## greenpixie

I love our Wii fit.  We just got one too and it is great!


----------



## Sweet_Serenity

Melys28 said:


> *I have been watching American Idol but I can't get into it ???? Maybe because it is just the beginning when people overact way too much , that kind of stuff drives me crazy!!!*
> 
> So Monday at work a Coach Box was delivered from One Coach Way !!! No Not for me  the Owner of the company...it was a lovely black leather Sabrina with silver hardware and today she came in and was carrying it, then said she did not like it  this is one of my most favorite Coach bags, I was so shocked! She is the nicest lady ever, but that is a Coach?!?!


 
I agree. For some reason it seems a bit staged...the only person that seems to make me laugh is Simon..because he seems just as bothered as I do..like REALLY??


----------



## NorthStar

Oh eek...there's been a plane that crashed into the Hudson river in NY...a US Airways Jet, that looks like it is still in one piece...my prayers go out to those people & their families, that everyone's ok...


----------



## kattykay

^^ i saw that on cnn(?) i think everyone is ok


----------



## kattykay

OK MAJOR RANT!!! 

so my brother was waiting for me to pick him up from school today and he started walking out the door and the principal comes over and says "you know there is a new nj state law against walking to school." my brother says "oh, my sister is outside getting me" she goes, "well i know i have seen you walking up the driveway before so just so you know in the future"  

Well when he tells me this, i wanted to go rip that *****s head off.  She has some effin nerve saying that, he was NEVER walked to school ever, the only time he has "walked up the driveway" was 2 or 3 times when i was late for a meeting and the line to get in the school was all the way down the street because the dumbass decided that the seniors driving to school can only go in one entrance, thats real safe having 200 kids trying to get in a parking lot within 15 minutes.  
I just googled it now and went to nj.gov and no where on there is there anything about this "law" all i could find was promoting safe ways to walk to school, wtf seriously??  If she wants to go tell people about breaking laws why doesnt she go tell the 15+ kids smoking outside the front door thats illegal.(especially when i had to put mine out when i was in the parking lot behind my car waiting for the football game to start)  seriously that jerk pisses me off to no end!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Just want to say "Hi". I'm trying to be good and not buy any Coach for awhile cause hubby says "No" and if I stay away from the forum I'm not tempted as much. LOL Plus I am trying to work on his blog for him and its been time consuming as its a learning process for me. But slowly I am learning.


----------



## oopsididitagain

kattykay said:


> OK MAJOR RANT!!!
> 
> so my brother was waiting for me to pick him up from school today and he started walking out the door and the principal comes over and says "you know there is a new nj state law against walking to school."


I've never heard of that before in my life!  How can there be a law against walking to school anywhere in the USA?  What about people with no cars?  That's absurd.  I bet that principal made that up.  I walk my son to school every single day and I walk there to pick him up again.  It's good exercise.


----------



## kattykay

^^^thank you, we live in the suburbs so there is bussing(although it comes ridiculously early) but up in like jersey city and newark there are TONS of people walking, not to mention the school is located in a residential neighborhood, where plenty of students are in walking distance and DO walk.  This woman is psycho.  I even went to the NJ website and typed in "walking to school" and all over the place was things promoting  safety when walking to school.


----------



## Melys28

Taralindsey said:


> ^^  just let her know that you will gladly take it off her hands, hehe!



I did, hehe! Seriously I love the Sabrina and almost all the colors it has been made in. All hail the Sabrina (I know not everyone will like it but still !?!?)


----------



## Coach10619

This was on one bag?  I bet that was just gorgeous HAHA!!!



luralee said:


> Speaking of replicas -- I was at the Kentucky Flea Market last weekend and there are gobs of knock-offs there. But I have to say, not much Coach. Mostly D&B and *a horrendous combo of D&B giraffe with Prada Fairy!* ush:
> Also lots of striped faux leather bags in all color combos and styles. I didn't recognize them but I asked and was told they were knock-offs of Dolce & Gabbana?
> Almost bought one of those..........but didn't.
> Instead I went to the Macy's at the Oxmoor Mall and got an Ed Hardy Denim Messenger Bag - 70% off! I wanted a large bag to carry that I could stuff things in and also was a crossbody bag.
> Not Coach, but still cute.
> 
> Sorry to report I didn't get any Coach for Christmas, but I have been enjoying reading/viewing everyone else's great gifts.


----------



## Rapunzel

irainei said:


> In other news, I got the Wii Fit (found a place that actually has it in stock)! It's AWESOME! Even my husband thinks it's a good workout. He'll do his regular workout and then jump on the wii fit for yoga. I'll stick with my hula hoop, step and boxing exercises lol.




I've been hearing so many good things about the wii fit!!! It sounds so fun! I'd love to get my hands on it. I feel silly because I do have a gym membership at the collage gym since I'm a student, and let me tell you, it's an amazing gym. It's like four stories with an indoor track, huge pool, lazy river, rock climbing wall, etc, but it takes me a good 45 minutes to get there and in all this slush and snow I hate getting ready and taking public transportation. I'd love to have the luxury of a fun and rigarous work-out at home. 

However, I don't even have a TV, let alone any video game consils so I can't really rationalize the cost of a TV, a Wii, and the Wii fit, not to mention my apartment is so tiny I don't know how I'd fit everything!...lol *le sigh*


----------



## bagap

Well, i'm embarrassed to admit we have a wii and even tho i love it, i've been too lazy, er i mean busy, to use it lately :shame:


----------



## lovecoachmore

*I have Wii and the wii fit, although I love it and it is a GREAT workout, like having a personal trainer..I think DH and I are getting ready to sell it. It's not getting used and the $$$$ can go towards more Coach or my newly established LV fund!!! LOL*


----------



## CoachGirl12

I hope to find a Wii sometime soon! I want one really bad, they are super fun!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone have any Gypsy 05 Maxi Dresses? I did a search on TPF, but I'm still hesistant as to what size to get... anyone have any experience w/these dresses? I want to get one, but not sure if I should get a M or L? I almost fall right in between and I don't want to get a M and have a be too small, but don't want to get L and have it too big... TIA!!


----------



## NorthStar

A while back on this thread, I posted that I had gotten an interview for a job that I was seeking and needed badly...well..

*I start my new job on MONDAY!!!!  wOOt wOOt!!!!!*

I can't believe how quickly things fell into place...my drug test, references and employment history checks came back within two days, and they asked if I could start as soon as this Monday, and I was like, "HECK YEAH!!!" (well I thought that in my head anyways...I tried not to sound quite so desperate on the phone lol)

This will help so much in paying off some mounting bills that we have accrued, and of course, provide the opportunity for some new Coach goodies for me even

Think I'll go watch hubby play hockey tonight and have a little celebratory beverage while I'm at it


----------



## September24

Northstar.....CONGRATS!!!! New floorset today at the boutique........go girl!


----------



## NorthStar

^^teehee...I know...

Thanks for the congrats too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^YAY! Congrats NorthStar thats so great to hear! I will celebrate w/you and have some cold beverages too!


----------



## NorthStar

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^YAY! Congrats NorthStar thats so great to hear! I will celebrate w/you and have some cold beverages too!



Thanks woman!  Sounds good!


----------



## Neliza

NorthStar said:


> A while back on this thread, I posted that I had gotten an interview for a job that I was seeking and needed badly...well..
> 
> *I start my new job on MONDAY!!!! wOOt wOOt!!!!!*
> 
> I can't believe how quickly things fell into place...my drug test, references and employment history checks came back within two days, and they asked if I could start as soon as this Monday, and I was like, "HECK YEAH!!!" (well I thought that in my head anyways...I tried not to sound quite so desperate on the phone lol)
> 
> This will help so much in paying off some mounting bills that we have accrued, and of course, provide the opportunity for some new Coach goodies for me even
> 
> Think I'll go watch hubby play hockey tonight and have a little celebratory beverage while I'm at it


 
 Woo hoo!!!! Congratulations Northstar!!! Best of luck on your new endeavor!


----------



## baglady39

^^  WOW, CONGRATS Northstar!!!! 

Have a GREAT weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Taralindsey

^^thanks baglady!

Saturday is my Daughter's 2nd birthday 

We went all out this year and went for the chick-fil-a party, haha!  I think (hope) it's going to be fun for all the 1-4 year olds.. and they get chikin ( YEAH!)


----------



## Coach12

Taralindsey said:


> ^^thanks baglady!
> 
> Saturday is my Daughter's 2nd birthday
> 
> We went all out this year and went for the chick-fil-a party, haha! I think (hope) it's going to be fun for all the 1-4 year olds.. and they get chikin ( YEAH!)


 

Happy birhtday to your daughter, I love chick-fil-a!


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks so much Neliza & baglady39!  I really appreciate the kind words.

Have fun at your DD's Birthday party Taralindsey!  Just how many 1-4 year olds with there be running around?


----------



## kattykay

happy bday to your daughter taralindsay!!


----------



## Taralindsey

NorthStar said:


> Thanks so much Neliza & baglady39!  I really appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Have fun at your DD's Birthday party Taralindsey!  Just how many 1-4 year olds with there be running around?




Thank you!!
10-12 little ones  will be there.. It she be fun, we hired the balloon animal lady


----------



## Taralindsey

kattykay said:


> happy bday to your daughter taralindsay!!



Thank you!  Hard to believe 2 years ago today I was Super pregnant and going into the hospital to have her (via C-section)


----------



## greenpixie

Congrats Northstar!  That is wonderful news!  And happy bday to your little one Tara!


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks GP!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ugh... I hate being sick, just came down with a high fever of 101.7!


----------



## TenYearsGone

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ugh... I hate being sick, just came down with a high fever of 101.7!



Aw, I'm sorry. I'm a big tea drinker when I'm sick. Funny story about fevers..My younger brother who's 14 recently had a high fever, I think it was close to 104. Well I was taking care of him and he asked me to put in a Pokemon video. Now I look at him like he's crazy and think that he must be delirious. When I question him about it he tells me that he never got Pokemon when he was younger but when you have such a high fever it ALL makes sense. I about died laughing as I put Pokemon on for him. 

Feel better!


----------



## mrscook

So quick question.  How often do you switch out your bags and what do you say when a coworker or friend says..."Another one?"   I often find myself at a loss for words.  Lately I just say, "Yup, I'm a lucky girl."  I usually wear a bag for a month or so.  Just curious.


----------



## happywife18

mrscook said:


> So quick question.  How often do you switch out your bags and what do you say when a coworker or friend says..."Another one?"   I often find myself at a loss for words.  Lately I just say, "Yup, I'm a lucky girl."  I usually wear a bag for a month or so.  Just curious.


I use to switch bags depends on the clothes I'm wearing for that day. And then I get tired of transferring my stuff to another bag, I change bags once a week now. Just ignore the comment of your co-worker. She's just probably jealous. If I'm in your situation I'd probably just give her a smile and say nothing. Take care.


----------



## bagap

mrscook said:


> So quick question.  How often do you switch out your bags and what do you say when a coworker or friend says..."Another one?"   I often find myself at a loss for words.  Lately I just say, "Yup, I'm a lucky girl."  I usually wear a bag for a month or so.  Just curious.



I actually like your response about just being a lucky girl.  And I question your coworker/friend's motivation to keep pointing your new bags out.  Are they using a sarcastic tone along with the remark because if so, then maybe this is someone you are better off avoiding if you can.

p.s. Feel better Coachgirl!  And Tara, hope your little's one chick-fil-a bday is (was) a blast! And Tenyearsgone, that Pokemon story was a RIOT!  Maybe I'll try watching it when I'm sick because I SO never got that show


----------



## Alexsma

Thanks Ladies for letting me post my new bag, DH was right I needed a pick me up this week. Without getting to deep and depressing my family is going through a major crisis. My 88 year old grandmother is dying. She had spent the past week in ICU and Step-down to finally get released to come home as thats where she wants to die.

The surprise was last night when she wasnt going well and we called the afterhours nurse, we find out that the doctor that released her from the hospital didnt write the orders for hospice as he told us. Just for a visiting nurse, and they wont send anyone over the weekend. While we all know that the best thing is to take her to the ER she wont go, and no one wants to see her get that upset either. 

After my call her primary care doctor, and find out that he isnt on call this weekend. The doctor at the practice that is on call basically told us to call 911 and bring her in. He isnt aware of how stubborn she is, and basically doesnt offer any options to us. My aunt who flew up to Ohio from Florida last night and is a retired nurse, called the floor that grandma was released from asking to speak to the nursing supervisor. After a discussion with her she went to the hospital switchboard and had a message left for grandmas primary care doctor asking him to call us.

Since this doctor has treated her for years, he understands how stubborn she is. He had already called in the orders for hospice to get her enrolled before he called back. They are coming today and we will have made available to us what we need to make her comfortable in her last few days. She doesnt want to die in the hospital surrounded by strangers. She wants to be at home, surrounded by her family.

I know this a deep-deep thread and totally off topic, but any thoughts and prayers that you can offer my family would be appreciated today and in the coming days. Thank you!


----------



## guesswholala

*Oh I'm so sorry you and your family are going through this.  I know how hard this can be on all of you.  My prayers are with you and your family.*


----------



## NorthStar

Very sorry for what you & your family are going through right now.  I had to deal with a situation very similar to yours with my grandfather.  My prayers are with all of you.


----------



## T-Girl

I'm so sorry you're going through this right now.  She may be stubborn but she's putting everybody else in emotional turmoil with her stubborness.  I can understand that she wants to be with family but if things get really difficult, a hospice may be an option and everybody can take turns visiting and bringing lots of stuff to make her comfortable.

I wish I could suggest something more useful.  I wish you all the best.


----------



## i<3handbags

I am sorry you are dealing with this.Your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## DangerousJade

I'm so sorry your family has to endure this. You must be so overwhelmed.

Remember that your grandmother is obviously surrounded by people who love her profoundly. Even if this is the very worst situation possible, a whole lifetime of love, support, and affection is evidenced by your family's worry and concern. Everyone has dark times, but your grandmother obviously gives and receives a lot of love and closeness. That is what matters, and maybe your grandmother is ready to be at home because she is at peace knowing that she and her family are strong and healthy where it really counts.


----------



## coachazgirl22

My thoughts and prayers are with you. So sorry this is happening.


----------



## 90046

So sorry.
Times like these are so stressful.
Hang in there.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Definitely thinking of you!


----------



## patchworkcat

Sorry to hear about your grandmother.  I hope her home care gets straightened out this minute. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## oopsididitagain

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.  I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Tamy1119

God Bless you and your Family in this difficult, emotional time...


----------



## jeh3v

My heart goes out to you and the trying times your family is facing. You have my prayers!


----------



## Neliza

I'm so sorry to hear this and my prayers go out to you and your family.

We just went through this with my DH's Grandmother. It was her choice to be released from the hospital and we did hospice at home. She passed away peacefully on December 28th, at home the way she wanted. 

At the end of the day, what will help you and your family get through is knowing that you fullfilled her wish.


----------



## TXGirlie

I am kind of bored today, so I think I will go walk around the mall and get some exercise along with window shopping!  
Plus BF just went out of town, so I can go to the mall without being hassled!


----------



## NorthStar

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I am kind of bored today, so I think I will go walk around the mall and get some exercise along with window shopping!
> * Plus BF just went out of town, so I can go to the mall without being hassled!*



Shopping with no hassle.  I love it!!!

So sorry you're not feeling well Coachgirl12!  Hopefully it's just a 24 hour thing and all will be well soon.


----------



## vtfroggie

I'm sorry that you and your family must go through this.  It can't be easy on any of you. 
I'll be keeping you, your grandmother, and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lora9584

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. My family went through this a couple of years ago with my mother in law. We also had hospice come in everyday and help care for her especially while I was working. It was a very stressful couple of weeks that hospice made alot more bearable. They kept her out of pain and were alot of support for us as a family before, during and after her passing. I don't know how we could have made it through without them.


----------



## September24

So sorry for you, it sounds like your grandma knows what she wants and how she wants to pass. Hope all works out like all of you want.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I want to go see "Bride Wars" so badly.  I'll have to go with my BFF cause my son won't sit through a "girly Coach bag movie" with me no matter how much popcorn I buy him.


----------



## e-BayBay

You and your loved ones will be in my prayers.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I'm really sorry you're going through this difficult time.  You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## margaritaxmix

My heart goes out to you and your family.
Best wishes to all of you, especially your grandmother.
You'll all be in my thoughts and prayers.
Hang in there, you've got the support of all us Coachies to get through this tough time.


----------



## happywife18

Sorry to hear. You'll be included in my prayers.


----------



## daniellesmommy

I am so sorry and can relate 100% to what you are going through. My grandmother is basically in the same situation, hospice needs to be called in, etc. Keep your head up and try to stay positive.


----------



## shiashell79

I am so sorry that you guys are going through this my prayers will be with you.  I know all to well how that can be my father passed 3 days after I had my son and it was hard on us all, so I really do understand what you are going through stay blessed.


----------



## LAltiero85

I'm very sorry to hear you're having such a rough week.  I have been there too.  Big BIG HUGS to you, sweetie. You and your family are in my thoughts.  Stay strong, sweetie, and if you need to talk, PM me.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

OK Bag Lady said:


> I want to go see "Bride Wars" so badly.  I'll have to go with my BFF cause my son won't sit through a "girly Coach bag movie" with me no matter how much popcorn I buy him.



It's a great movie.  Just go alone it's worth it.


----------



## LAltiero85

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> It's a great movie. Just go alone it's worth it.


 I think I'll have to go alone too....don't think DH will want to go, and even if he does, he'll make fun of me the whole time...lol!


----------



## Neliza

mrscook said:


> So quick question. How often do you switch out your bags and what do you say when a coworker or friend says..."Another one?" I often find myself at a loss for words. Lately I just say, "Yup, I'm a lucky girl." I usually wear a bag for a month or so. Just curious.


 
People just kill me sometimes!!! So inappropriate, but you had a great response!!!

I actually had someone at work say the following in front of everyone as we were getting ready to start a meeting:

"Another Coach Bag??? you've got a problem missy!" 

Can you stand it?!?!?! I just smiled and said, "yup... another one!"


----------



## baglady39

Hi everyone!!

Sorry, Coachgirl12 that you are feeling sick!!  I hope Northstar is right and it's just a 24-hr thing!!


Well, ladies...  I went to the Coach boutique twice this weekend to buy two bags.  I THOUGHT I was going to buy either the small spectator Sabrina or the small silver Sabrina.  I couldn't make up my mind during the first trip, so I just left with just the tattersall graffiti domed satchel (yes, I like weird statement bags sometimes, lol!). The problem is two other bags I'm interested in are not available yet to order.

So...I went back again to decide, and in the end I decided I just can't do the small Sabrina.  I ended up buying a Chloe capsule tote and a RM!!!!!!!  What was shocking is that DH actually voted for the RM bag.

I guess I feel like you, Coachgirl12...right now there's not a lot that hits me other than accessories.

I was sooo disappointed in the Legacy.  It's STILL Garcia leather!!  I MIGHT have still purchased the drawstring pouch, but it's just too freaking small.  Actually, I kind of liked the large tote (at least the metallic leather in navy) but to me the trim looks thin and cheap!   Oh well...looks like another "outlet" line again for me.  I'll wait till they are $150 at the outlet!!  I couldn't see the $$800+ price tag.

Hope everyone has been having a great weekend!!!


----------



## lovecoachmore

*OK, your doing good!!! The best thing you can do is to keep in mind what she WANTS in her last days!!! So long as it dosen't put her at any additional medical risks stand up for her to the end! Sometimes Dr's and nurses get so "immune" to the emotional end of things that they think family members are just ignorant...it's the nature of the beast! *

*The best thing for her is to have you and all her other family members executing what SHE wants!!!! Keep her comfortable and I'll be thinking of you all (I'm sure we all will.)*

*You're in my prayers!!! Stay strong!!!*


----------



## baglady39

I'm so sorry for what you're going through, and I will keep you and your grandmother and family in my prayers!!! 

I'm so sorry, though, that I either have to move your post to GD or merge it with the chat thread, and I'm going to do the latter.  We are only allowed one OT chat thread per forum.  I'm so sorry!


----------



## baglady39

Sorry guys, I had to move out or merge Alexsma's thread, so I decided to merge it with this one.  I totally forgot that it would merge like this.  I'm going to have to ask how to fix it, if we can.  Otherwise it will have to be moved out.  I'm really sorry, but we're just not allowed off topic threads other than this one.  I have to move the any others to GD, but I was trying to be sensitive and merge it here.  I'm afraid I screwed everything up, and I apologize!

To see her original post, please see post #809.  I will repaste it here below shortly.  Sorry, Alexsma!


----------



## baglady39

*Here is Alexsma's original post from the thread I had to move out of Coach:*



*Update to my Bad Week Thread on the Shopping Page* 
Thanks Ladies for letting me post my new bag, DH was right I needed a pick me up this week. Without getting to deep and depressing my family is going through a major crisis. My 88 year old grandmother is dying. She had spent the past week in ICU and Step-down to finally get released to come home as that&#8217;s where she wants to die.

The surprise was last night when she wasn&#8217;t going well and we called the afterhours nurse, we find out that the doctor that released her from the hospital didn&#8217;t write the orders for hospice as he told us. Just for a visiting nurse, and they won&#8217;t send anyone over the weekend. While we all know that the best thing is to take her to the ER she won&#8217;t go, and no one wants to see her get that upset either. 

After my call her primary care doctor, and find out that he isn&#8217;t on call this weekend. The doctor at the practice that is on call basically told us to call 911 and bring her in. He isn&#8217;t aware of how stubborn she is, and basically doesn&#8217;t offer any options to us. My aunt who flew up to Ohio from Florida last night and is a retired nurse, called the floor that grandma was released from asking to speak to the nursing supervisor. After a discussion with her she went to the hospital switchboard and had a message left for grandma&#8217;s primary care doctor asking him to call us.

Since this doctor has treated her for years, he understands how stubborn she is. He had already called in the orders for hospice to get her enrolled before he called back. They are coming today and we will have made available to us what we need to make her comfortable in her last few days. She doesn&#8217;t want to die in the hospital surrounded by strangers. She wants to be at home, surrounded by her family.

I know this a deep-deep thread and totally off topic, but any thoughts and prayers that you can offer my family would be appreciated today and in the coming days. Thank you!


----------



## colabear1

My thoughts and prayers are with your family and you. I hope hospice can bring some peace to your grandma, family and yourself.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

LAltiero85 said:


> I think I'll have to go alone too....don't think DH will want to go, and even if he does, he'll make fun of me the whole time...lol!



DH said he'd go, but I couldn't get a sitter, so I went alone.  I had actually never gone to a movie alone, but it really was a nice relaxing time.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I may have to do that Tuesday night.  It was in the 20's all weekend so the kids are going to be very cagey at school this week.  Hmmmm popcorn and relaxation to myself - my luck I'd fall asleep and miss the movie.  I've done that before!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LAltiero85 said:


> I think I'll have to go alone too....don't think DH will want to go, and even if he does, he'll make fun of me the whole time...lol!


 
I took DH on his birthday!!!  (Only because there were no movies that he was dying to see...)  He thought it was ok!!!


----------



## TenYearsGone

So I haven't been able to sleep because I'm having a lot of pain in my shoulder at the moment. When the clock reads 5am it's kind of pointless to try and fall asleep anymore, so I'm up! I'll probably crash at some point throughout the day though which really sucks.


----------



## Alexsma

Thanks for all your support ladies! She was doing better yesterday but it's only a matter of time. 

Also, Baglady thanks for taking care of moving this thread. I wasn't aware that off topic chater should be in this thread. I will keep that in mind, everyone have a great day.


----------



## baglady39

^^ Sorry about that, sweetie!  Yeah, all threads like this have to go in GD somewhere.  You can always put any post here in the chat thread though!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

A man thinking a "chick flick" is ok - it must be good then.


----------



## abandonedimages

I am folding clothes and watching Theres Something About Mary -- what are you lovely ladies up to tonight?


----------



## oopsididitagain

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> DH said he'd go, but I couldn't get a sitter, so I went alone.  I had actually never gone to a movie alone, but it really was a nice relaxing time.


The last movie I saw alone was Titanic.  That's cuz I had to see it again.  DH didn't want to sit through it twice.  Back to subject, those celebrities sure are rockin' their bags!  lol


----------



## kayyle

I was just watching The Big Comfy Couch on the kids channel.. and noticed Loonette the clown  is different!
Lol anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## TXGirlie

TenYearsGone said:


> So I haven't been able to sleep because I'm having a lot of pain in my shoulder at the moment. When the clock reads 5am it's kind of pointless to try and fall asleep anymore, so I'm up! I'll probably crash at some point throughout the day though which really sucks.


 
I have pain in my shoulder blade too. I think it's my rotator cuff, but it isn't so painful that it keeps me up. It still goes away or lessens when I press on certain points.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

No Coach at the movies fix for me tonight.  We're iced in from a winter storm.  It's electric blankets and tPF on the laptop for this girl today.


----------



## LAltiero85

SunnyFreckles said:


> I took DH on his birthday!!! (Only because there were no movies that he was dying to see...) He thought it was ok!!!


 Wow, that's impressive!  If a guy sort of liked it, it must be pretty good!


----------



## LAltiero85

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> DH said he'd go, but I couldn't get a sitter, so I went alone. I had actually never gone to a movie alone, but it really was a nice relaxing time.


 I'm sure!  It was probably nice to be able to have some "me time!"


----------



## kattykay

not sure if these were posted yet but here they are anyway:
http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/2009/01/27/coach-spring-2009-ad-campaign-handbags/


----------



## kattykay

http://www.coach.com/content/search.aspx?query=a&index=1

does anyone get pics for that or is it all just x's?


----------



## CoachGirl12

kattykay said:


> http://www.coach.com/content/search.aspx?query=a&index=1
> 
> does anyone get pics for that or is it all just x's?


mine is the same way... another coachie emailed coach, they have known about the problem, i don't know why its taking them so long to fix the pictures!


----------



## CoachGirl12

That atlantic lily that is posted up on e*ay (NOT my listing), which is my HG, but I refused to bid on it, is already at $405 and there is 5 days left still! I won't be surprised if it hits 1K! (well it did retail for more than that anyways)... but wow even for a used one!  Coach should just really bring this color back! LOL


----------



## TXGirlie

I think the X's are showing because the product isn't _really_ available yet. It's not on the main pages yet, just hidden within the website. They also have to finish the descriptions and take the pics it seems.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Anybody still up? It's 2:26 am here and I'm exhausted! I didn't feel good the majority of the day so I didn't spend anytime doing homework. I'm taking online classes this semester and my work is due at 9am and I've been busting my butt trying to get it all done. I have to get my beauty rest though because I'm getting up early to go to the Coach boutique! 

Goodnight ladies!


----------



## daniellesmommy

I'm not feeling well either. I had a terrible sore throat for 3 days that has now turned into a terrible sinus cold. YUCK. It took all my energy yesterday to go to the outlet to buy some items I had on hold. Of course it was a Friday so traffic was awful. I went straight to bed when I got home last night. Luckily hubby is being very nice about it and helping with the kids.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Get better daniellesmommy!   I'm glad your DH is helping with the kids.


----------



## christylou

Okay Coachies, just wondering if any of you have ever pierced your nose?  I'm seriously thinking of piercing my nose within the next few months and was just wondering your thoughts, how it was done, if it hurt, if you took it out and how it healed up, etc.  Any insight would be great!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Christy, my nose is too delicate, I would faint from that kinda pain.  Don't do it!  I'm sure that someone else will step in and disagree.


----------



## jlbanks

I've always wanted to get my nose pierced... just been too afraid to do it...


----------



## happywife18

My husband and I watched the movie Made of Honor with Patrick Demsey & Michelle Monaghan. It was very hilarious. I can't stop laughing especially the episode about naming their first child Athols.


----------



## TenYearsGone

happywife18 said:


> My husband and I watched the movie Made of Honor with Patrick Demsey & Michelle Monaghan. It was very hilarious. I can't stop laughing especially the episode about naming their first child Athols.



I loved that movie. My boyfriend didn't want to watch it with me though so I watched it on the portable dvd player while he played a video game with my little brother.


----------



## happywife18

TenYearsGone said:


> I loved that movie. My boyfriend didn't want to watch it with me though so I watched it on the portable dvd player while he played a video game with my little brother.


I love this movie too. My husband don't like chick flick movie but with this movie he really liked it.


----------



## TenYearsGone

happywife18 said:


> I love this movie too. My husband don't like chick flick movie but with this movie he really liked it.



My Dad watched it with my Mom and Grandma and thought it was funny.


----------



## btobias

christylou said:


> Okay Coachies, just wondering if any of you have ever pierced your nose? I'm seriously thinking of piercing my nose within the next few months and was just wondering your thoughts, how it was done, if it hurt, if you took it out and how it healed up, etc. Any insight would be great!


 
I have never had my nose pierced but I have had my brow and had a monroe. And, Yes they hurt!! Ouch!    But Only for a minute! 
My MIL has her nose done and she said it Hurt like hell! But it looks really cute, because the diamond is tiny.
And as far as the healing part. For me, I have a small scar/whole on my upper lip and on my brow too. Dont like that part of it.
If I could do my lip again I would but Im too chicken now.
Good Luck to you!


----------



## TenYearsGone

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I have pain in my shoulder blade too. I think it's my rotator cuff, but it isn't so painful that it keeps me up. It still goes away or lessens when I press on certain points.



Yeah I have constant pain in my right shoulder. I had bursitis from gymnastics/cheerleading/diving etc. and had surgery to fix it in March of 2006. Unfortunately I now have scar tissue and am in as much if not more pain then I was before the surgery. They could go in and remove the scar tissue but if I am prone to scarring then the second surgery might cause scar tissue when it heals leaving me in the same predicament and out a few thousand dollars. You should get your shoulder looked at. They'll recommend physical therapy and probably give you an anti-inflammatory to help with the pain and swelling. Also there's cortisone shots, which hurt like hell in the shoulder, actually made me cry and I'm usually pretty good when it comes to shots.


----------



## TXGirlie

TenYearsGone said:


> Yeah I have constant pain in my right shoulder. I had bursitis from gymnastics/cheerleading/diving etc. and had surgery to fix it in March of 2006. Unfortunately I now have scar tissue and am in as much if not more pain then I was before the surgery. They could go in and remove the scar tissue but if I am prone to scarring then the second surgery might cause scar tissue when it heals leaving me in the same predicament and out a few thousand dollars. You should get your shoulder looked at. They'll recommend physical therapy and probably give you an anti-inflammatory to help with the pain and swelling. Also there's cortisone shots, which hurt like hell in the shoulder, actually made me cry and I'm usually pretty good when it comes to shots.


 
I should get it looked at, but I know what they will want to do...so I will just put up with it as most days it doesn't bother me enough to think about cutting it open. 


On another note, did anyone see the action yesterday on ebay with those 4-5 Large Tan Sabrinas? They ended up going for mid 300's. (Is there an ebay chat thread on here, or is this it?)


----------



## christylou

btobias said:


> I have never had my nose pierced but I have had my brow and had a monroe. And, Yes they hurt!! Ouch!  But Only for a minute!
> My MIL has her nose done and she said it Hurt like hell! But it looks really cute, because the diamond is tiny.
> And as far as the healing part. For me, I have a small scar/whole on my upper lip and on my brow too. Dont like that part of it.
> If I could do my lip again I would but Im too chicken now.
> Good Luck to you!


 
Thanks for the insight.  I'm not so thrilled to hear that it hurt like hell, but pain is only temporary, right?  Would you mind sharing how old your mother-in-law was when she got it done?


----------



## TenYearsGone

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I should get it looked at, but I know what they will want to do...so I will just put up with it as most days it doesn't bother me enough to think about cutting it open.
> 
> 
> On another note, did anyone see the action yesterday on ebay with those 4-5 Large Tan Sabrinas? They ended up going for mid 300's. (Is there an ebay chat thread on here, or is this it?)



Yeah, I started doing physical therapy when I was like 13. Nothing worked so after a few years I decided on surgery. I still do everything I used to do I'm just still in pain. It sucks to think that I'm only 19(well in 4 days ) and have this pain that I'm going to live with for the rest of my life.


----------



## btobias

christylou said:


> Thanks for the insight. I'm not so thrilled to hear that it hurt like hell, but pain is only temporary, right? Would you mind sharing how old your mother-in-law was when she got it done?


 

LOL!! Yeah, she just got it done last year and she just turned 59. I told her she's nuts but she likes it and like I said it looks good on her. I hardly even notice it anymore, its so small. Yeah the pain is only temporary, its the inital poke of the needle or whatever they use. (my eyes were shut) that really hurts. I have 5 tats and I would have to say my piercings hurt more! Not to scare you or anything! Just do it!! you will be fine! Good Luck!


----------



## christylou

btobias said:


> LOL!! Yeah, she just got it done last year and she just turned 59. I told her she's nuts but she likes it and like I said it looks good on her. I hardly even notice it anymore, its so small. Yeah the pain is only temporary, its the inital poke of the needle or whatever they use. (my eyes were shut) that really hurts. I have 5 tats and I would have to say my piercings hurt more! Not to scare you or anything! *Just do it!!* you will be fine! Good Luck!


 
Those three little words get me into sooooo much trouble!!  

I'm planning a trip to Vegas in a few months with hubby, brother-in-law and sis-in law.  I told my sis-in-law about wanting to do it last night and that I may just do it when we're in Vegas.  I'll let you know if I go through with it or if I chicken out.


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ I used to have my eyebrow pierced when I was 18-20 and it didn't hurt really.. just bled a lot at first.. I remember blood going down my cheek after he did it. I would think the nose would hurt just because when I get a facial now, the extractions on the nose HURT and they are just getting the blackheads out... it makes my eyes water every time.


----------



## Melys28

Ok so can someone please help me???? I went to Dillard's today and bought me the Large Coach Zoe in Khaki / Red, I love the color red!!! Anyway it was 40% off so I could not pass it up.... Well I buy it and mind you I have never bought a Coach Bag from Dillard's so my question is , do they give you a box, dust bag or anything???? The SA that helped me was a total B*&%* and just basically stuffed my new Zoe into a Dillard's bag  
I am so upset with the SA I want to return the Zoe and go elsewhere but I don't want to pass up a good deal....Anyway that was my question... Do they provide any kind of cute packaging???


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ The bag should have a dustbag inside unless it was the last one and they lost it?

They don't give boxes or other coach packaging... at least mine never has. 

I wouldn't worry about it.. you got a great deal!


----------



## TXGirlie

Dillard's will give  you the packaging if you ask for it, but some of the SAs don't give them out freely. 
The bag SHOULD have a dustbag. I would go back and ask for one AND a box to store your bag in. If I do buy at a dept store, I always say that I want a box to store my bag in, and they have given me a box if it's in stock.


----------



## christylou

Any bag I've ever purchased from a department store has come with a dustbag.  Usually the SA puts the purse in the dustbag and then in their store bag.  If they didn't do this for you, then check inside the bag as the dustbag may be in with the stuffing (this is where I actually found a dustbag from a purse that I purchased directly from JAX!).  My Dillards has never given me boxes before, even when I asked, but they did before Christmas when they were having their 30% off everything sale.  It wasn't even a Dillards box, but was a pretty pink Coach box.


----------



## NorthStar

Just have to say that if it wasn't for TPF right now, I would be completely BORED OUT OF MY GOURD!!!!!  LOL  That rhymes.

I am 3 hours away from home holed up in a hotel room by myself while training for my new job at their corporate HQ.  Been here since Sunday, but get to drive back home tomorrow afternoon.  Had to watch the Super Bowl by myself here Sunday night too.  Boo hoo.  *Cue the small violins*

Only benefit was being close to a Caribou Coffee (none near me at home...so sad!), and a Moosejaw store (my fav outdoor sporting goods/clothing retailer).  So I got a delicious coffee, and a Moosejaw t-shirt.:okay:

Sad part though, was being pretty close to the best Coach boutique in the state (stock/selection wise), but couldn't bring myself to go as I haven't gotten that first coveted paycheck yet!!!!  WAAAAAAA!!!!!

Ok, I'm done whining for now...


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Aww NorthStar! At least you have us coachies to keep you company!  Thats too bad that you weren't able to stop at the outlet, but in due time you will be able to and you will be able to get yourself some goodies!!


----------



## Melys28

Taralindsey said:


> ^^ The bag should have a dustbag inside unless it was the last one and they lost it?
> 
> They don't give boxes or other coach packaging... at least mine never has.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.. you got a great deal!



Thanks, Tara !!!


----------



## Melys28

TXCoachGirlie said:


> Dillard's will give  you the packaging if you ask for it, but some of the SAs don't give them out freely.
> The bag SHOULD have a dustbag. I would go back and ask for one AND a box to store your bag in. If I do buy at a dept store, I always say that I want a box to store my bag in, and they have given me a box if it's in stock.



Thanks for responding to me, I called Dillard's this morning and they said some have them and some don't so I guess I will just deal with it after all I did get a great deal on it !!!


----------



## Melys28

christylou said:


> Any bag I've ever purchased from a department store has come with a dustbag.  Usually the SA puts the purse in the dustbag and then in their store bag.  If they didn't do this for you, then check inside the bag as the dustbag may be in with the stuffing (this is where I actually found a dustbag from a purse that I purchased directly from JAX!).  My Dillards has never given me boxes before, even when I asked, but they did before Christmas when they were having their 30% off everything sale.  It wasn't even a Dillards box, but was a pretty pink Coach box.



Thanks to you too for responding !!!


----------



## divadivine682

christylou said:


> Okay Coachies, just wondering if any of you have ever pierced your nose? I'm seriously thinking of piercing my nose within the next few months and was just wondering your thoughts, how it was done, if it hurt, if you took it out and how it healed up, etc. Any insight would be great!


 

I did....and oh my gosh, not to scare you but it was my most painful piercing!! I've had my belly button done 2x's, nose, and my upper inner ear (that little flap, not at the top of the ear but just below it)....when I got my nose done, it was sooo painful. Washing my face that night I just washed right over my nose with my hand and thought I was gonna faint. LOL! It looked adorable but when I took it out after a few months to change the ring, I couldn't get it back in and it closed up and hasn't left a trace of scar. Will NOT be re-doing it! lol


----------



## Katwoman1973

As far as the nose piercing I got mine done many many years ago.. wow 17 years ago I am getting old I dont remember any pain involved but that could have been because I was young dumb and drinking. To this day I still have it and  it! I have my brow, tongue, and a few other piercings which none of them hurt but they were professionally done by a cert Nurse which is the law in our State  (Fl).


----------



## TXGirlie

Melys28 said:


> Thanks for responding to me, I called Dillard's this morning and they said some have them and some don't so I guess I will just deal with it after all I did get a great deal on it !!!


 
If you really want a Coach dustbag, I would go to Coach and ask them if they have any. They may have extras or be able to get one from Jax.I don't know if they would try to charge you, or just give you a free one. Otherwise I would use a pillowcase.


----------



## christylou

Thanks for all of the information you've given me regarding nose piercings.  I'm going to Vegas in a few weeks and was thinking about having it done then, but I'm still not 100% sure about it.  Maybe if I have enough liquid encouragement I'll be able to do it.  I'll let you all know what I decide to do!


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ You can google 'piercing infections' and there are some very interesting pics. 
I personally wouldn't be inclined to do it. ush:


----------



## baglady39

O...M...G...., guys!!!  I may never go back to Coach!!  Ok, never say never, but WOW...  I just ordered two Treesje Asher satchels in fuchsia and plum, and I am I LVE!!!!!

Right now I'm not so impressed with a lot of the new Coach bags...color and size don't really work for me, so I've been exploring other brands.  I'm glad I did!!


----------



## happywife18

baglady39 said:


> O...M...G...., guys!!!  I may never go back to Coach!!  Ok, never say never, but WOW...  I just ordered two Treesje Asher satchels in fuchsia and plum, and I am I LVE!!!!!
> 
> Right now I'm not so impressed with a lot of the new Coach bags...color and size don't really work for me, so I've been exploring other brands.  I'm glad I did!!


I searched this bag and Oh My they are so pretty. Makes me want to grab one in plum.... Please show pics when they arrive.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Does anyone eat the VERY VERY yummy Swiss Fudge cookies from Stella D'oro? They look like this: 



Well I just went downstairs to get a snack and found them in the pantry. I was so excited until I realized that the chocolate center that is absolutely delicious looked nothing like it was supposed to! The center of most of them were barely half way full. I understand that the economy is bad but make the cookies smaller for goodness sake so that at least the cookie to chocolate ratio is even! I thought maybe it was just that package but the second package in the pantry was the same. I can't even have my favorite cookie anymore without the stupid economy ruining it. :cry:


----------



## kattykay

baglady39 said:


> O...M...G...., guys!!! I may never go back to Coach!! Ok, never say never, but WOW... I just ordered two Treesje Asher satchels in fuchsia and plum, and I am I LVE!!!!!
> 
> Right now I'm not so impressed with a lot of the new Coach bags...color and size don't really work for me, so I've been exploring other brands. I'm glad I did!!


 
TRAITOR!!! OFF WITH HER HEAD!!!!   


but seriously Im in soo much pain right now.  My legs and arms hurt and I cannot get warm at all. Im covered in clothes and blankets and my teeth are chattering.


----------



## CoachGirl12

baglady39 said:


> O...M...G...., guys!!!  I may never go back to Coach!!  Ok, never say never, but WOW...  I just ordered two Treesje Asher satchels in fuchsia and plum, and I am I LVE!!!!!
> 
> Right now I'm not so impressed with a lot of the new Coach bags...color and size don't really work for me, so I've been exploring other brands.  I'm glad I did!!


You naughty girl baglady! LOL.. I really  the Treesje Asher Satchels as well! I've been so close at getting one but haven't yet... I love the fushia and plum colors, you better post pics when you get 'em!!


----------



## greenpixie

Lol too funny baglady!  I am dying for a Treesje mini Avalon, but it hasn't come it a color I have to have yet.  My heart belongs to Coach, but I have a pretty WIDE variety of designers in my collection now.

Another line you have got to try Zac Posen.  I got the Belyn hobo in blue with python, and the leather is beyond TDF.  It is the softest, most pettable bag I own!  Andit is leather-lined...


----------



## purplecoachgirl

Katwoman1973 said:


> As far as the nose piercing I got mine done many many years ago.. wow 17 years ago I am getting old I dont remember any pain involved but that could have been because I was young dumb and drinking. To this day I still have it and  it! I have my brow, tongue, and a few other piercings which none of them hurt but they were professionally done by a cert Nurse which is the law in our State (Fl).


 
I had mine about 5 years ago and I don't remember it being too painful either. Even my grandma thinks it's cute!


----------



## baglady39

greenpixie said:


> Lol too funny baglady! I am dying for a Treesje mini Avalon, but it hasn't come it a color I have to have yet. My heart belongs to Coach, but I have a pretty WIDE variety of designers in my collection now.
> 
> Another line you have got to try Zac Posen. I got the Belyn hobo in blue with python, and the leather is beyond TDF. It is the softest, most pettable bag I own! Andit is leather-lined...


 

Oh wow, thanks for the tip... I have to check that out...it's a line I'm not familiar with!  I do have a wide variety of bags, most of which I kept and some older ones I sold.  I only really got into Coach probably about 3 yrs ago.  I'm totally an "equal opportunity buyer", but so far most of my heart has been with Coach!


Yeah, I got both of my Asher satchels!  I really like them!! I'm sure it's a bad investment at their retail prices, but it's nice for a change.  Eventually I'll get around to posting photos here in this thread.  

I'll be out for most of the weekend.  I hope everyone has a GREAT weekend, and for those of you who got your PCE cards, don't spend too much money!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

My poor 4 1/2 yr old  I feel soo sorry for Danielle, her & her brother (my oldest) had Derm appts yesterday cause they have these bumps called Molluscum and needed to be treated to get them to go way. Well how they do it is with beetle juice and it is applied to each one and it forms a blister after a couple hours. Well my son's were sporadic and on his legs and didn't need that many treated cause he only had about 7 active bumps. Well Danielle had a cluster of like 20 on her upper chest and they treated all of them. OMG within 2 hours she was crying and complaining so we washed the stuff off (4 hours was the min wash off), anyway they look AWFUL. All these blisters in the small circular area of her upper chest by her neck line. I cannot even look at them it makes me sick. I made hubby wash them last night cause I didn't want to touch them it looked like it hurt so bad! She was crying and everything. I put a call in to the on call Derm doctor last night and its normal and she now just has to wait out the healing time. I feel soooooo bad. Her brother's blistered too but since they are on his legs he's not affected as bad. I mean they hurt but not like hers. I bought her a Littlest Pet Shop toy last night at Wal-Mart when I went to get my RX for me from my Dr. And her brother is home today because he has the onset of my cold.


----------



## btobias

^^ Oh My Goodness! Im SO sorry your little ones have to go through this. I have a soon to be 5yr. old and a 2 year old. And, It just breaks my heart when they are sick. 
As a mother, you wish you could just tranfer any pain they have to yourself. I hope the pet shop toy made her happy. New toys always distract my boys for awhile. Ice cream always does the trick too! 
Your childeren will be in my prayers and hope that they stay as comfortable as possibe until this skin ailment passes. Take Care!


----------



## Katwoman1973

wow when my little one was around 1 years old he had two on him and after a short time they went away. The doctor just kept an eye on them. I get one every now and then and it goes away I was never told what causes these or anything. They couldnt freeze them off? freezing them sounds less painful. My son has not gotten anymore and he is 7 years old now.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Katwoman1973 said:


> wow when my little one was around 1 years old he had two on him and after a short time they went away. The doctor just kept an eye on them. I get one every now and then and it goes away I was never told what causes these or anything. They couldnt freeze them off? freezing them sounds less painful. My son has not gotten anymore and he is 7 years old now.


No freezing doesn't work as well according to the information I was told & given. My son  was 8 when we 1st noticed them. We tried other remedies because he had gotten them early last summer but of course we had no idea what they were and thought they would go away on their own. The bumps really bothered him so we finally decided to do something about it. By this time it was already November. We tried an H2O2 paste that the pharmacist and our pediatrician swore would get them to go away. Used it for 3 weeks and it seems to make them get worse and spread. Well they were spreading cause he would itch them. My husband even tried crushing garlic and putting a small piece on a bandaid and keeping it on one overnight. OMG that was worse than the blisters they have now. I was shocked they treated so many of hers at the same time. We had to give her a bath tonight and she informed us that her bumps don't like the water. LOL My skin just cringes when I look at them. We try to act like nothing is wrong because if too big of a deal is made she gets upset.  You are right though they really have no clue why you get them. The Derm dr said most likely my son got them from school and then he gave them to Danielle somehow.


----------



## Katwoman1973

I just did a search on the web about them also after reading all this.. which didnt tell me much either. So your proably right picked it up from school. Since my little one has started school 2 yrs ago he has been sick at least once every other month . I dont remember it being like this with my older one. But my older son is now in High  School and plays sports so I now have the never ending fear of Mercer which they already had an outbreak at one the middle schools here. Only option is to home school and I think I would go Bonkers if i did that


----------



## bunnymasseuse

christylou said:


> Thanks for all of the information you've given me regarding nose piercings.  I'm going to Vegas in a few weeks and was thinking about having it done then, but I'm still not 100% sure about it.  Maybe if I have enough liquid encouragement I'll be able to do it.  I'll let you all know what I decide to do!


I would refrain from liquid encouragement, if you are going to do it make sure you are in the right light to remember it !  I've had 15 piercings, 2 of which were rejected (either bad piercer or somethign else), one of which broke the cartilage in my right ear so it looks a little funny :0 . Not all in places that are visible, but each one I've gotten I've been sure on.  First one was my belly button, most recent was my tragus I think, can't recall.  Had one of my softer lower ear piercings as a teenager get to close to the edge of my ear, so I took it out, letting it heal and will have it repierced sometime later this year (I used heavy gauge in it at some point and weakened it's placement).


----------



## CoachGirl12

daniellesmommy said:


> My poor 4 1/2 yr old  I feel soo sorry for Danielle, her & her brother (my oldest) had Derm appts yesterday cause they have these bumps called Molluscum and needed to be treated to get them to go way. Well how they do it is with beetle juice and it is applied to each one and it forms a blister after a couple hours. Well my son's were sporadic and on his legs and didn't need that many treated cause he only had about 7 active bumps. Well Danielle had a cluster of like 20 on her upper chest and they treated all of them. OMG within 2 hours she was crying and complaining so we washed the stuff off (4 hours was the min wash off), anyway they look AWFUL. All these blisters in the small circular area of her upper chest by her neck line. I cannot even look at them it makes me sick. I made hubby wash them last night cause I didn't want to touch them it looked like it hurt so bad! She was crying and everything. I put a call in to the on call Derm doctor last night and its normal and she now just has to wait out the healing time. I feel soooooo bad. Her brother's blistered too but since they are on his legs he's not affected as bad. I mean they hurt but not like hers. I bought her a Littlest Pet Shop toy last night at Wal-Mart when I went to get my RX for me from my Dr. And her brother is home today because he has the onset of my cold.


O I'm so sorry hun that you your little ones are going thru this, I hope they feel better soon!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ugh anyone else getting annoyed at all the posters that I have seen recently that only have "1" post and are begging for a PCE? WTF???!! Sorry its been getting really irritating to see a lot of "onesy" posters on here that are just scoping the threads for deals or for a coupon...


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ Yeah those are the ones that should go buy the coupon on ebay!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TXCoachGirlie said:


> ^^ Yeah those are the ones that should go buy the coupon on ebay!


 Yes they should!


----------



## luralee

The one that got mine had 2000 posts!   More than me, I think.


----------



## luralee

OH, guess not !   lol


----------



## Katwoman1973

Ugh I am new to this site LOL but never asked for anything .. guess thats a good thing.  I am having a blast so far being on this site seeing everything that is out there etc. now on the other hand my husband is going bonkers because everyday I tell him something else I want and HAVE to HAVE like right now


----------



## daniellesmommy

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ugh anyone else getting annoyed at all the posters that I have seen recently that only have "1" post and are begging for a PCE? WTF???!! Sorry its been getting really irritating to see a lot of "onesy" posters on here that are just scoping the threads for deals or for a coupon...


Well at least I'm not alone. I feel this way too.


----------



## kattykay

daniellesmommy said:


> Well at least I'm not alone. I feel this way too.


 this makes 3! At least when we give them away we know who we can trust and who not too.


----------



## CoachGirl12

kattykay said:


> this makes 3! At least when we give them away we know who we can trust and who not too.


exactly!


----------



## TenYearsGone

Hey! What's everyone up to?


----------



## CoachGirl12

TenYearsGone said:


> Hey! What's everyone up to?


Hey girl! I'm off to the casino... I know I should be spending my $ on Coach instead! LOL Gonna go play some poker!! Have a good night coachies!!


----------



## TenYearsGone

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hey girl! I'm off to the casino... I know I should be spending my $ on Coach instead! LOL Gonna go play some poker!! Have a good night coachies!!



Aw have fun! Win some money to buy more Coach!


----------



## NorthStar

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hey girl! I'm off to the casino... I know I should be spending my $ on Coach instead! LOL Gonna go play some poker!! Have a good night coachies!!



Ooo which one?

Win big girl!


----------



## kattykay

I spent the night at the neighbors, but came home early.  I am so tired lately I havent been able to stay up past midnight this week, so not like me.


----------



## TenYearsGone

kattykay said:


> I spent the night at the neighbors, but came home early.  I am so tired lately I havent been able to stay up past midnight this week, so not like me.



I'm exhausted too. I went shopping today so that wore me out.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ugh anyone else getting annoyed at all the posters that I have seen recently that only have "1" post and are begging for a PCE? WTF???!! Sorry its been getting really irritating to see a lot of "onesy" posters on here that are just scoping the threads for deals or for a coupon...


Yep, that's why I gave mine to someone who had more than a few posts and was on here more than just for the PCE.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just got done playing WOW w/ the BH, he was raiding, I was fishing.  He has the craving's for "4th meal" so we'll go out and hit Taco H3|| and come home, despite eating at this late in the hour is not good for him before bed!


----------



## Melys28

Bunny,I just had DQ-Large Sundae with Chocolate and Strawberries... heehee!!!Mind you at like 9:30pm my time....


----------



## Katwoman1973

omgness a Coachie that playing MMO's also!  atm I play warhammer. Played WoW for like 6 months that about as much as I could take of that game.


----------



## fluffy614

Melys28 said:


> Bunny,I just had DQ-Large Sundae with Chocolate and Strawberries... heehee!!!Mind you at like 9:30pm my time....


 
oh a banana split blizzard!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Katwoman1973 said:


> omgness a Coachie that playing MMO's also!  atm I play warhammer. Played WoW for like 6 months that about as much as I could take of that game.


I used to work for the company that created Warhammer   I was there for 5 years but the gaming company scene just isn't for me.  I was in it for the job, not the industry of the company.


----------



## purplecoachgirl

Hey ladies- just wanted to share my excitement that I won the karaoke contest last night! I worked my butt off on a couple new songs all week and took it down! DH was proud but sad he didn't win the men's  (and let me say- he was robbed!)


----------



## TenYearsGone

purplecoachgirl said:


> Hey ladies- just wanted to share my excitement that I won the karaoke contest last night! I worked my butt off on a couple new songs all week and took it down! DH was proud but sad he didn't win the men's  (and let me say- he was robbed!)



Any youtube videos of you singing. I'd love to hear your voice!


----------



## crytsalline

wow 2 mmo players! i play wow lol


----------



## Katwoman1973

Yea I sport my coach on my toon!  ok I was dreaming but if I could I would


----------



## greenpixie

Lol DH and I play EQ2.


----------



## Katwoman1973

LOL nice games I have played now this list might be missing something.
MBPT, Mechwarrior, hellbreath, Silkroad, DiabloII, Neverwinternights, EQ, EQ2, SWG, Lineage II (my fav), Wow, Vanguard (2nd fav), Age of Conan, Warhammer  EVE got a free trial atm.

My gaming is not much lately LOL been too busy with purses!


----------



## crytsalline

in fact  my tpf name is my toon name lol
i wish my bags in the game were designer too ;p


----------



## purplecoachgirl

TenYearsGone said:


> Any youtube videos of you singing. I'd love to hear your voice!


 No- and I won't attempt to because I think it would be difficult to record well in that type of environment and end up sounding horrible! But if any of the Denver area gals want to cheer me on at the semi-finals that would be awesome! Grand prize is $750- I see a new bag in my future!


----------



## oopsididitagain

The last 10 times I've been to the outlet it's been "ho-hum" to me, lackluster and nothing to want anymore.  Am I the only one who feels like this?  Does this mean my Coach addiction is going away?  lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

crytsalline said:


> in fact  my tpf name is my toon name lol
> i wish my bags in the game were designer too ;p


What server you play on Cryt?


----------



## fluffy614

oopsididitagain said:


> The last 10 times I've been to the outlet it's been "ho-hum" to me, lackluster and nothing to want anymore. Am I the only one who feels like this? Does this mean my Coach addiction is going away? lol


 
The last time I was there was this past weekend to do  a few returns and nothing really caught my eye. But I tried not to look either!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Maybe its cause of inventory?? Maybe more stuff will be coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## Katwoman1973

Someone was saying there is a thread of good eBay sellers? anyone have the link I did searched and I dont see it.


----------



## daniellesmommy

I think if one more newbie asks for a PCE I'm going to scream!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Katwoman1973 said:


> Someone was saying there is a thread of good eBay sellers? anyone have the link I did searched and I dont see it.


I know there is one but I cannot find it either.


----------



## baglady39

oopsididitagain said:


> The last 10 times I've been to the outlet it's been "ho-hum" to me, lackluster and nothing to want anymore. Am I the only one who feels like this? Does this mean my Coach addiction is going away? lol


 

Actually, no, I also feel the same as you do in the sense that my "list" which is usually REALLY long has shrunk significantly.  I wouldn't say the last 10 times I found nothing at the outlet because the last time I did a charge send for a white Peyton... but just that I think I've already purchased most of the bags that I really want, or I don't care about a lot of the others.  It's good because now I have been able to buy some other brands I never did before because I was too busy buying a ton of Coach!

IDK that my addiction is going away exactly, but just that Coach has not been able to keep me addicted to their bags either because of the styles, materials, or mostly the sizes of the bags.  I also don't like a lot of the colors they currently have.  

I ordered the pieced leather Parker bag against my better judgment, but I did so because I have an open mind (and I really like the resort pieced leather bag I have).  If that doesn't work for me, then I'm out until a couple of other LE items are available.


----------



## baglady39

daniellesmommy said:


> I know there is one but I cannot find it either.


 

That seller thread is in the shopping forum if you do a search (we had unstickied it for a couple of reasons).  But be careful because some sellers purchase their bags from multiple sources and may not be aware that they are actually selling fakes.  Many don't know the difference TBH.  Feedback can also mean little if the buyers are also unaware.  Thus, while it's great to look at this list of reputable sellers, never forget to be very careful and have your item authenticated (if you are not certain) when you receive it!


----------



## oopsididitagain

baglady39 said:


> Actually, no, I also feel the same as you do in the sense that my "list" which is usually REALLY long has shrunk significantly.  I wouldn't say the last 10 times I found nothing at the outlet because the last time I did a charge send for a white Peyton... but just that I think I've already purchased most of the bags that I really want, or I don't care about a lot of the others.  It's good because now I have been able to buy some other brands I never did before because I was too busy buying a ton of Coach!
> 
> IDK that my addiction is going away exactly, but just that Coach has not been able to keep me addicted to their bags either because of the styles, materials, or mostly the sizes of the bags.  I also don't like a lot of the colors they currently have.
> 
> I ordered the pieced leather Parker bag against my better judgment, but I did so because I have an open mind (and I really like the resort pieced leather bag I have).  If that doesn't work for me, then I'm out until a couple of other LE items are available.


I hope Coach makes something I like soon.  I know they are capable of making such great bags, look at their old legacy and older ergos!  I go to the outlet 4-5 times a month and for 3 months it's been almost fruitless.  I've snagged some scarves & mini skinny but that's about it.  I strayed to Dooney a little but their customer service leaves something to be desired so that was a short run, no more of that brand.  Coach is still my fave.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Guys, I think I'm sick. My boyfriend hasn't been feeling well and his little sister has Strep. My little brother just informed us that he has bronchitis! I'm not feeling so hot and I HATE being sick. I'm going to finish my tea and then it's sleep time for me! Goodnight ladies.


----------



## TXGirlie

Gets lots of rest, and orange juice/vit c to help you out! Being sick sucks...I'm still  waiting to get the flu or something because I usually get one bad case a year.


----------



## Katwoman1973

Hope your feeling better today tenyearsgone. Both my kids have been sick I been pumping myself full of Vit C so I dont catch it.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Thanks guys. I feel worse then I did when I went to bed. I'll be drinking lots of tea and orange juice today!


----------



## nawth21

yaaaaaaaaaay 2 weeks until we leave for Vegas.  Getting hitched and going to do some serious shopping =D

I am itching for spring stuff.


----------



## jessicapurse

hello...im new at this and i have a quick question! not sure if im in the right place but i bet some of you can answer this...where can i look to find older coach bags? is there a special web page?? any one know! i saw this girl with a large brown what looked like a hobo bag with brown leather on the bottom corners and ive been thinking about it ever since.it looked much wider than the hobo bags that i've seen so im not sure if it is indeed a hobo bag. im not to savy on all the different kinds of coach bags but i loved this one and its not on the coach website. any suggestions??!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

TenYearsGone said:


> Guys, I think I'm sick. My boyfriend hasn't been feeling well and his little sister has Strep. My little brother just informed us that he has bronchitis! I'm not feeling so hot and I HATE being sick. I'm going to finish my tea and then it's sleep time for me! Goodnight ladies.


So sorry to hear that. Strep is going around. I think that's what I had and it took me a week and a half before I finally called my Dr. to get a RX called in, that was last Thurs. We don't have health insurance so I hate having to go to the Dr. unless necessary. Luckily my Dr. is wonderful and called in a 3 day antibiotic and it was only $31 w/out insurance. Well worth it! Sunday I was finally feeling better!!! Yah!!!! I had been sick since 1/29 (I know the date cause it was my mom's birthday). LOL


----------



## daniellesmommy

nawth21 said:


> yaaaaaaaaaay 2 weeks until we leave for Vegas.  Getting hitched and going to do some serious shopping =D
> 
> I am itching for spring stuff.


Congrats!!! My hubby and I got married in Vegas too in 8/98! I wouldn't have done it any other way! It was very nice!


----------



## Taralindsey

TenYearsGone said:


> Thanks guys. I feel worse then I did when I went to bed. I'll be drinking lots of tea and orange juice today!



If you have strep, you will have a very sore throat, possibly with white patches on your tonsils. No other real cold symptoms come with strep throat, except fever.  Check your throat for the white patches.  I had strep during christmas (yay), it sucked.  Antibiotics are the only thing you can take to get rid of it.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Taralindsey said:


> If you have strep, you will have a very sore throat, possibly with white patches on your tonsils. No other real cold symptoms come with strep throat, except fever.  Check your throat for the white patches.  I had strep during christmas (yay), it sucked.  Antibiotics are the only thing you can take to get rid of it.



My throats pretty sore and I just feel really achey and miserable. I pulled myself out of bed and drove to the doctors earlier and the culture came back negative but they said if I just started feeling this way it's be too early to tell. They took another one and is going to let it "cook" in the lab for a few days.


----------



## sexycombover

I can't stop thinking about my ruined bag and now I can't focus on work 
Oh why did I tamper with a small scuff. Now it looks like a bald (non shiny) spot :*(

Why must I obsess over trivial matters?
*sigh*


----------



## kattykay

sexycombover said:


> I can't stop thinking about my ruined bag and now I can't focus on work
> Oh why did I tamper with a small scuff. Now it looks like a bald (non shiny) spot :*(
> 
> Why must I obsess over trivial matters?
> *sigh*


 
what bag is it?  Since its already ruined maybe you can dye it?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kattykay said:


> what bag is it?  Since its already ruined maybe you can dye it?


She's talking about the almost patent look that they can give leather that if rubbed or scuffed too much can remove it.


----------



## sexycombover

kattykay said:


> what bag is it? Since its already ruined maybe you can dye it?


 
Bunnymasseuse is half right. It's not a patent bag, but it has the missing sheen in the area I wanted to clean and now regret even tampering with. Visit my "Help Me With my Parchment Sabrina" thread for photos. I did consider getting leather paint which is supposed to mimick the sheen but I'm unsure still. I'm going to see what the boutique is going to say first (after I agonize over for 2 more days--don't have time until Friday to visit the boutique). Thank you for the suggestion though, kattykay. It is a thought. This teaches me never to buy stupid white bags again!! *shakes fist in air*


----------



## TXGirlie

awww nothing wrong with white bags! But you do have to be careful of what you put on it. The same thing would have happened to another colored Sabrina.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

This bites.  I've been at work since 9am EST, it's now 3am EST the following day, I've had NO break, little meals, and I'm STILL not done with the work emergency we've had


----------



## choozen1ne

okay , so if I am gone for a couple of days its because my computer is having issues and it may have get a new hard drive ...............just lovely


----------



## oopsididitagain

My little 7 yr. old is asking for pink cupcakes but I have no boxed mixes in the house.  Guess I'll go make some cake from a recipe and add red food coloring.


----------



## Taralindsey

^^^ you are a better mommy than me. I would have just said I couldn't. But my oldest is 3.. I can get away with stuff like that.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Oh Tara, I'm not a better mommy than you!  I got to the kitchen and discovered I didn't have enough Crisco to make the cake so I found a box of Twinkies in the pantry and he wasn't that happy.  Tomorrow's another day...
I do like to bake but dislike cooking.  

His teacher wants healthy snacks for a Valentine's party and I don't know how to make healthy Valentine's snacks!  Is that like heart shaped carrots or something?


----------



## daniellesmommy

oopsididitagain said:


> His teacher wants healthy snacks for a Valentine's party and I don't know how to make healthy Valentine's snacks!  Is that like heart shaped carrots or something?


I understand the whole healthy thing, don't get me wrong but it takes all the fun of of special occasions like this. We can't even bring in any cupcakes/cookies on birthdays anymore. MY kids wanted treats to go along with the Valentine's cards they are giving out but the school is so anti-sugar I had to tell them no. This is a public school too.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I'm I might have to sell some of my bags... I got a PCE from a great TPF'er on here, but due to lack of funds, its highly unlikely I'll be getting a bag... maybe an accessory, but thats going to be about it...


----------



## Taralindsey

oopsididitagain said:


> Oh Tara, I'm not a better mommy than you!  I got to the kitchen and discovered I didn't have enough Crisco to make the cake so I found a box of Twinkies in the pantry and he wasn't that happy.  Tomorrow's another day...
> I do like to bake but dislike cooking.
> 
> His teacher wants healthy snacks for a Valentine's party and I don't know how to make healthy Valentine's snacks!  Is that like heart shaped carrots or something?




Healthy Valentine's snacks   I wasn't aware there were such a thing! 

My girls only go to a church run "mother's day out"  pre-school and they had their class parties yesterday, I brought cupcakes and cookies that were covered in frosting  They also had chicken nuggets and pizza ( there was fruit and veggies too, but.. you know, LOL!)   They let the kids have fun on these days and eat sugar and I don't mind.  All the mom's bring cookies or cupcakes on birthdays too.   

I looked up some healthy valentines snacks.. 
Chocolate Dipped Strawberries

Combine ripe strawberries with dark chocolate for a healthy, yet indulgent Valentine snack. Start with large, ripe strawberries. Melt some dark chocolate over a double boiler or in the microwave. Dip the strawberries halfway into the dark chocolate. Allow the excess chocolate to drip off, and then place them on some wax paper to allow the chocolate to harden.

Cupids Arrows

This snack also makes an attractive appetizer. Start by washing some grape or cherry tomatoes and cutting some low-fat mozzarella cheese into cubes. Thread them on some kabob sticks, alternating the tomatoes and the cheese. Lay the arrows on a platter and drizzle with a little bit of extra virgin olive oil and balsamic vinegar to finish off. Even cupid could not resist this Mediterranean inspired snack.


Jello Hearts

These jello hearts are always a favorite with the kids. Prepare a package of strawberry yellow according to package directions. If youd like, you can fold in a few finely chopped strawberries at the end. Pour the jello mixture into a baking dish and allow it to harden. Use heart shaped cookie cutters to cut hearts out of the red yellow mixture. Top each heart with half a strawberry (cut lengthwise).



Then I just realized it is Fri and probably too late.. what did you end up with?


----------



## oopsididitagain

I caught the flu and didn't send anything to his school!  I feel so bad.  I am in bed now with a fever holding my laptop that also seems to have a virus on it.  I hope he gets a nice party anyhow, no thanks to me!  Other moms should bring something to the class.  His birthday is at the end of the month, I will send in cupcakes.
Thanks for the healthy snacks ideas, I love them all but I know my kids wouldn't eat the tomatoes/mozzerella one but they'd eat the jello & strawberries.

I was going to drive to the store early this morning and buy some store bought goodies but I feel too ill.


----------



## TenYearsGone

Happy Valentines Day ladies! Unfortunately no Valentines Day for me this year. I'm still sick and my boyfriend got into an accident the other day so I opted not to go out for Valentines Day. Maybe next year. Everyone Enjoy!


----------



## Katwoman1973

Happy V-day!!

Hope you get better soon ten its been a few days now you should be getting over it soon.

Also, hope your Bf is ok


----------



## Taralindsey

Happy Valentine's Day to all my Coach Buddies!!


----------



## yvalenz

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ugh anyone else getting annoyed at all the posters that I have seen recently that only have "1" post and are begging for a PCE? WTF???!! Sorry its been getting really irritating to see a lot of "onesy" posters on here that are just scoping the threads for deals or for a coupon...



 i can't tell you how many times I've wanted to say this.....

Glad to know I'm not the only one that feels this way. I try to stay out of the PCE threads altogether to avoid that.

and Happy Valentines Day to everyone!!


----------



## TXGirlie

Taralindsey said:


> Healthy Valentine's snacks  I wasn't aware there were such a thing!
> 
> My girls only go to a church run "mother's day out" pre-school and they had their class parties yesterday, I brought cupcakes and cookies that were covered in frosting They also had chicken nuggets and pizza ( there was fruit and veggies too, but.. you know, LOL!) They let the kids have fun on these days and eat sugar and I don't mind. All the mom's bring cookies or cupcakes on birthdays too.
> 
> I looked up some healthy valentines snacks..
> *Chocolate Dipped Strawberries*
> 
> Combine ripe strawberries with dark chocolate for a healthy, yet indulgent Valentine snack. Start with large, ripe strawberries. Melt some dark chocolate over a double boiler or in the microwave. Dip the strawberries halfway into the dark chocolate. Allow the excess chocolate to drip off, and then place them on some wax paper to allow the chocolate to harden.


 
I was at Albertson's (grocery store) yesterday and they were doing free samples on these HUGE strawberries freshly dipped in delicious chocolate- yummy! They were also selling them in a pack of 6.


----------



## AlbertsLove

If anyone lives in Cali.... in Los Angeles. I would happily give it to someone. I doubt it would make it if I send it by mail.


----------



## AlbertsLove

* Happy Valentines to all my tpf ladies  *


----------



## luralee

Happy Valentine's Day to all!
Since my DH and I are both laid off, we didn't do gifts this year, but we did go to the "Taste of Soulard" in St. Louis.   It's the weekend before Mardi Gras and it involves bar hopping and tasting different cajun-type dishes.   We went with a group of about 12 of our friends and had a great time.   My DH had sold something from his collection, so he paid cash for the day and that was really fab!   St. Louis's Mardi Gras celebration ranks up there -- not on a par with NO, but still very highly regarded.  
Have a great weekend!


----------



## kattykay

hope everyone had a great Valentines Day!!  My valentine is away on business.  He did have flowers delivered on friday and an edible arrangement today delivered, I thought that was sweet.  He also said he has a big suprise for me when he gets back but I honestly have no idea what it could be.


----------



## kathyrose

kattykay said:


> hope everyone had a great Valentines Day!! My valentine is away on business. He did have flowers delivered on friday and an edible arrangement today delivered, I thought that was sweet. He also said he has a big suprise for me when he gets back but I honestly have no idea what it could be.


Hey....edible arrangements are the bomb! I always wanted to get one of those!


----------



## kathyrose

I can't stop playing this arcade game on XBOX....Castle Crashers. The graphics are too cute and the music is oh-so addicting. I have leveled my first character to 99 in a few days. I have 2 other characters leveling up fast. Agh! This is more addicting than the last game I played (EveOnline).

Excuse me while I go back to finish the Full Moon level.


----------



## kattykay

kathyrose said:


> Hey....edible arrangements are the bomb! I always wanted to get one of those!


 hell yeah they are!


----------



## TXGirlie

kathyrose said:


> I can't stop playing this arcade game on XBOX....Castle Crashers. The graphics are too cute and the music is oh-so addicting. I have leveled my first character to 99 in a few days. I have 2 other characters leveling up fast. Agh! This is more addicting than the last game I played (EveOnline).
> 
> Excuse me while I go back to finish the Full Moon level.


 
Ooooh so that explains why you aren't hanging around here much anymore...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

BH and I decided no gifts this year, the economy hasn't hit us so much that we have to cut back yet, but there is no reason we can't start trimming down the things that aren't necessities ahead of time.

I told him no flowers this year, as I prefer plants anyway that are a better investment in your $ than cut items that will die sooner.... but we did get each other cute cards  
He cooked dinner tonight, my request as we can go to dinner together any time (no reason to go around Vday unless we want a special menu, but most of the time the $$ is more as well) and don't need to have the hassle of competing with everyone else out on the road or in the restaurant.  I like it when he cooks, which is most of the time, but when I give him the ability to go free range on what he decides, he gets creative and I like it when he takes chances and tries something new.  He made a chicken meal that cooked the chicken in apple cider & vinegar with some cinnamon, with some apple slices in there too, a wonderful sauce, and some shell noodles.  Only the noodles didn't seem to match the rest of the set, but it was very good.  I made him some brownies, so he was happy :0  We watched some of our tv shows we had recorded, spent our time on the computer in WOW a bit, talking with each other while going about our time at our PC's, and just casual conversation that I miss when he's out of town so much.


----------



## AlbertsLove

It is so slow today in here....
I guest most ladies are having a great day out... not me... Hmmphh

HELLO IS ANYONE OUT THERE!!!
:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## TenYearsGone

AlbertsLove said:


> It is so slow today in here....
> I guest most ladies are having a great day out... not me... Hmmphh
> 
> HELLO IS ANYONE OUT THERE!!!
> :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:



I'm here!


----------



## AlbertsLove

He he... I have been here all day and I have read all the same post...  he he..


----------



## TenYearsGone

I hate coming into the Chat thread and re reading the same thing OVER and OVER again. Lol.


----------



## colabear1

I'm going to be watching my 4 year old nephew this afternoon. He is full of alot of energy. Everyone say a pray for me.


----------



## daniellesmommy

I woke up with a terrible migraine today! OMG my head is going to explode.


----------



## fluffy614

daniellesmommy said:


> I woke up with a terrible migraine today! OMG my head is going to explode.


 
Excedrin is the only thing that helps me.  I keep a bottle everywhere.
I think I'm addicted !!!


----------



## crytsalline

i can't wait for my bag to arrive...it's all i can think of!
i know...lol i'm sick!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

oopsididitagain said:


> *I caught the flu and didn't send anything to his school! I feel so bad.* I am in bed now with a fever holding my laptop that also seems to have a virus on it. *I hope he gets a nice party anyhow, no thanks to me!* Other moms should bring something to the class. His birthday is at the end of the month, I will send in cupcakes.
> Thanks for the healthy snacks ideas, I love them all but I know my kids wouldn't eat the tomatoes/mozzerella one but they'd eat the jello & strawberries.
> 
> I was going to drive to the store early this morning and buy some store bought goodies but I feel too ill.


 
Please don't feel bad.  You aren't a bad mom, you just got sick.  We have a bad mother at my school and you aren't even close.  This parent has half a dozen kids and each year for the last 5 years she's signed up as Homeroom Mom and/or volunteered to bring treats for parties.  She's skipped out of at least 1 out of 3 parties each year and one year failed to get parents to bring treats for one of the parties (Homeroom Mom's job).  I was at her son's fourth grade Christmas Party a few years ago when they only had 2 bags of cookies and a small bag of chips for snacks.  Another parent who works at the school went across the building getting extras from other classes.  The boy sat through the party barely eating he was so upset.  The parent never bothered to apologize.  Just this Thursday she skipped out on helping with her daughter's third grade party.  One of the teachers ran out during her plan time and bought drinks for the party.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

baglady39 said:


> That seller thread is in the shopping forum if you do a search (we had unstickied it for a couple of reasons). But be careful because some sellers purchase their bags from multiple sources and may not be aware that they are actually selling fakes. Many don't know the difference TBH. Feedback can also mean little if the buyers are also unaware. Thus, while it's great to look at this list of reputable sellers, never forget to be very careful and have your item authenticated (if you are not certain) when you receive it!


 
FYI be careful about taking bags to the outlet for authentification.  I've bought from one of the sellers on the list and I noticed on one of her latest listings that she was warning buyers about taking bags to the outlet to ask about authenticity.  She'd been told by her local outlet SA that they were instructed by management to tell anyone asking about a bag to say it was fake as soon as they mentioned buying it on ebay - even if they knew it was real!  Just say you got it secondhand if you feel the need to say anything at all.


----------



## CoachGirl12

crytsalline said:


> *i can't wait for my bag to arrive...it's all i can think of!*
> i know...lol i'm sick!


I know what you mean! LOL


----------



## daniellesmommy

OK Bag Lady said:


> Please don't feel bad.  You aren't a bad mom, you just got sick.  We have a bad mother at my school and you aren't even close.  This parent has half a dozen kids and each year for the last 5 years she's signed up as Homeroom Mom and/or volunteered to bring treats for parties.  She's skipped out of at least 1 out of 3 parties each year and one year failed to get parents to bring treats for one of the parties (Homeroom Mom's job).  I was at her son's fourth grade Christmas Party a few years ago when they only had 2 bags of cookies and a small bag of chips for snacks.  Another parent who works at the school went across the building getting extras from other classes.  The boy sat through the party barely eating he was so upset.  The parent never bothered to apologize.  Just this Thursday she skipped out on helping with her daughter's third grade party.  One of the teachers ran out during her plan time and bought drinks for the party.


Speaking of bad parents, my story is better. LOL Last Wed was a little program at school for what they call "Founders Day". The 3rd & 4th grade classes sang & danced for it. My son is in 3rd and there is this little boy, I know him as I use to help out in my son's classes for the past 2 years and this little boy was over for his B-day sleepover last Jan. Well as it was getting over I saw him behind me on the way out down the aisle and he said hi to me. What I realized was he was pushing his SCOOTER and had his helmet on. WTH? Now given this is almost 8:00pm at night and he is riding his scooter home? Where are his freaking parents? OMG I felt so bad for this little boy. He is the sweetest kid too. Really good manners too. But it doesn't surprise me considering when he came for my son's party last year not only did he have to give my son $5 of his own money in a card but all the kids were asked to be picked up by 11:00 am. 2:00 pm roles around, he's the only one still here and the phone rings and its his mother saying they "overslept" and would be there shortly. By 4:00 pm the dad finally shows up. But I could tell by all the food the boy was eating he must not get be feed well at home. My heart just breaks.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

The parents probably went out of town the night before since they had a $5.00 babysitter for him.  That wouldl explain it taking 2 hours to pick him up after they "overslept" which I seriously doubt.  It's too bad that neglect is such a low priority for Child Protective Services due to their large case loads.  Most DHS workers here in OK have a 60-75 minimum load at a time and these kids pay the price.  

I know it takes a village to raise a child, but I firmly believe more communities need to offer parenting classes.  They'd probably have to get a car dealership to donate a free car as a prize to get some of these deadbeats to show up though.  

I'm not a perfect parent and I'll be the first to admit somedays like today when PMS is making me a Midol Addict I just don't have that bottomless pit of patience that you need with a special needs child.  My son has Aspberger's Syndrome and though these children have difficulty reading situations, reading body language, and understanding  some social cues, it's amazing how if there's one unkind person in the room, that will be the person he'll have a meltdown in front of.  He's always had an uncanny way of knowing if someone doesn't like him and it makes him nervous and upset.  

Good parents know their children teach them as much about being good parents as they teach their children about being good people.  Bad parents expect their children to raise them.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I just want to say a big "THANK YOU " to all of the mom's out there, even if you DON'T think you are doing a good job... just keep doing the job you are doing.  Sometimes SOMETHING is better than NOTHING!


----------



## oopsididitagain

OK Bag Lady said:


> Please don't feel bad.  You aren't a bad mom, you just got sick.  We have a bad mother at my school and you aren't even close...


Thank you, OK Bag Lady & Bunnymasseuse, you gals are the best!  I'm feeling better now, my sickness has ran it's course.  I'm bringing delicious cupcakes to my son's school on Friday for his birthday, he's so excited for that!  When I was a kid I remember how fun it was when a mom would bring in treats to school.
Those stories of the bad moms are sad.  I pray for those children who aren't getting the proper care & love that they need to thrive.


----------



## Katwoman1973

Ugh!! Just woke up to get kids up for school and my oldest is very sick he sad his head feels like it is on fire and his throat is killing him! I swear they are always sick. Wish other kids at pulbic school knew how to wash there hands cover there faces when they cough etc. Oh well off to take youngest to school and head to the store for some otc meds.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ You know when I was in college all my professors would make fun of the teacher with the Lysol can who'd spray her desk after the kids had been around it.  It took me two weeks of teaching before I understood her point.  That was the day I woke up sick and didn't know how to call in for a substitute.  I ended up propping my head up with my hands as I tried to teach that day.  Now as I discretely wipe my desk frequently with Clorox Wipes I send out a thank you to those Lysol teachers.  You can't have an unsanitary classroom and expect to stay healthy let alone be at work for the children.

Katwoman1973 does your oldest have a mini bottle of hand sanitizer to carry at school?  I got my son one of the little bottles of Purell that can be attached to his jeans belt loops.  You can find them at the registers at Target.  I fill it up from another bottle when it gets empty.  Just a thought.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Katwoman, I'm sorry your little one is sick!  I hope he feels better fast.  OK Bag Lady, the Purell idea that attaches to the belt is a great idea.  I've got to get those for my kids.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^  They usually come in a 2 pack.


----------



## Chrystal162

Viral parasites are such pesty little critters!
Sorry to all who are ill.


----------



## jlbanks

Ok, so I need some cheering up as some bad luck has come my way.  Well, we were waiting on our tax money to deposit any day into our account, and when that day came and went, we called and asked about it and apparently now we're going to have to wait even longer... Now we don't have the money to go home and I've had to tell some sellers I can't purchase their bags that I promised I would be able to buy, (with the amount we are supposed to get back I could easily have covered it, but I just don't know when we're going to get it now.)  I guess I just got my hopes way way up and didn't keep myself down in reality.  Maybe I'm being pessimistic, but it always seems like when it's something that's too good to be true in our lives, it reels us in and then at the last minute blows up in our face.  I'm trying to sell some of my things as is my husband.. but I don't think we'll get the money in the time frame we had wanted.  Ugh, I'm just really depressed, as much as you guys would love to come to Japan, I'm just so ready to be back home it makes me want to cry.  Well, i just had to get that off my chest, as I"m just not ready to call mom and tell her we're not coming.  =(


----------



## sexycombover

@jlbanks. Awww, that really sucks. It sucks more to see someone else is having as miserable a day as I am.

Ok so yesterday made a huge mistake at work, so I freaked out for a good hour and then went and tried to rectify things (seems like I did, so that's hopefully fine...unless it blows up in a day or two which would suck). Then today, out of goodness-of-heart, I helped one of our departments design a flyer cause they needed one, so I volunteered. Print it, show it to my boss for approval. He points out some typos, I change the typos and let him know I'll be printing them after I change the typos. He nods (or pretends to) so I do that and distribute them. Then a higher-up goes to my boss and points out the misleading info (which I got directly from the fundraising team, so technically should be what THEY want) and so when he's asked if he's seen it, he hesitates and said "...once". THEN, he comes to my room and reprimands me.  Tells me I should have done this and that. Well why the @)(# didn't you say so when I asked you for )#@)*# approval? THEN he had the gall to say "show the final version to me next time". What? With the extra period in the entire flyer? Then you'll tell me that I'm wasting company ink? I swear, it was a lose/lose situation where he just wanted ME to take HIS fall. I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pissed. And then he plays the nice guy "oh, just keep this in mind for the future" as if he's doing me a favor by forgiving my horrible mistakes (that I don't think was my fault at all). Rawr. I just needed to get that off my chest before I ate someone.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## jlbanks

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that.  Some people can just be a big PITA!  I really hope luck turns our way.  And I hope you have a better day!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

I am so sorry that to both jibanks and sexycombover are having a bad day. Hopefully you guys get some good news soon...


----------



## oopsididitagain

OK Bag Lady said:


> ^^  They usually come in a 2 pack.


I bought the 2 pack of hand sanitizer today at Target, the kind that clips to the belt/backpack.  I couldn't find it in the soaps isle, it was by the checkout stand!  
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TenYearsGone

It's 6:13 am and I can't sleep. I started feeling worse yesterday morning and sounded like an 80 year old chain smoker. The doctor called and said that the second culture confirmed that I don't have Strep but I actually have a Staph infection in my throat. Fun stuff. I'm on antibiotics now but I really don't know anything about Staph. Hopefully I'll be better soon. :s


----------



## OK Bag Lady

oopsididitagain said:


> I bought the 2 pack of hand sanitizer today at Target, the kind that clips to the belt/backpack. I couldn't find it in the soaps isle, it was by the checkout stand!
> Thanks for the tip!


 
You're welcome.  I'm glad you found them.  One other tip, make sure your kids know not to sniff their hands or lick them after using the hand sanitizer.  We had a daycare incident here in OK a year or so ago when a child ended up in the hospital because she was using the hand sanitizer and licking her hands afterward.  There was a big hoopla over needing to get hand sanitizer out of classrooms.  My thought on it is...we teach kids to use soap and not lick it off their hands, why not the same with the hand sanitizer?


----------



## CoachGirl12

TenYearsGone said:


> It's 6:13 am and I can't sleep. I started feeling worse yesterday morning and sounded like an 80 year old chain smoker. The doctor called and said that the second culture confirmed that I don't have Strep but I actually have a Staph infection in my throat. Fun stuff. I'm on antibiotics now but I really don't know anything about Staph. Hopefully I'll be better soon. :s


O I'm so sorry to hear that girly... I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## oopsididitagain

OK Bag Lady said:


> You're welcome.  I'm glad you found them.  One other tip, make sure your kids know not to sniff their hands or lick them after using the hand sanitizer.  We had a daycare incident here in OK a year or so ago when a child ended up in the hospital because she was using the hand sanitizer and licking her hands afterward.  There was a big hoopla over needing to get hand sanitizer out of classrooms.  My thought on it is...we teach kids to use soap and not lick it off their hands, why not the same with the hand sanitizer?


Oh, I've never heard of that before.  Getting sick from licking it off.  It's just alcohol that does the sanitizing, isn't it?  You'd think it would evaporate off the hands very quickly and not cause problems.  I'll tell my 1st grade son not to do that.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Superlativity

Hello All, I'm new to the forum, just joined today. 
TenYears, my daughter had a Staph infection on her skin a few weeks ago, hope you get better soon!
With the hand sanitizer thing, you just have to make sure the sanitizer has dried before you let the kids go, I use it on my daughter all the time and she's always putting her hands in her mouth, she's almost 2. That's the reason I use the sanitizer.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Sanatizer is a good idea.  I've caught two cold/flu back to back so now I need to get out the big guns and fight these germs!  lol
I'm so sorry for everyone who is sick on here.  My sister taught me about Theraflu liquid medicine that comes in a bottle for coughing, it works better than Dayquil for me.  I'm almost back to my 'ol self now, I hope everyone else gets well soon!


----------



## kathyrose

I'm back into Coach again. I'm obsessed with the satin amanda wristlets. I have the magenta one but I want more. I don't even want to know what other satin amanda bags are out there. I think there are bags. I need help.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I got one of those sanitizer items in the 99c section of CVS that has a little carrier top that is made out of rubber with a loop you can open/close.  That rubber holder also works on the mini B&BW sanitizer bottles, if you take off the top and reseal it back down


----------



## daniellesmommy

daniellesmommy said:


> No freezing doesn't work as well according to the information I was told & given. My son  was 8 when we 1st noticed them. We tried other remedies because he had gotten them early last summer but of course we had no idea what they were and thought they would go away on their own. The bumps really bothered him so we finally decided to do something about it. By this time it was already November. We tried an H2O2 paste that the pharmacist and our pediatrician swore would get them to go away. Used it for 3 weeks and it seems to make them get worse and spread. Well they were spreading cause he would itch them. My husband even tried crushing garlic and putting a small piece on a bandaid and keeping it on one overnight. OMG that was worse than the blisters they have now. I was shocked they treated so many of hers at the same time. We had to give her a bath tonight and she informed us that her bumps don't like the water. LOL My skin just cringes when I look at them. We try to act like nothing is wrong because if too big of a deal is made she gets upset.  You are right though they really have no clue why you get them. The Derm dr said most likely my son got them from school and then he gave them to Danielle somehow.



Her blisters have gone away, but IMO it looks like scaring where the treatments were placed.   And the treatments have pissed off the virus so now she has more bumps surfacing. I had to call the nurse yesterday cause she's been complaining they itch & hurt. I think itch more than anything. The Nurse told me this is common and that most likely when she goes back in a month will have even more to treat. I cannot imagine putting her through it again. But unless I want to wait the virus out we have to in order to get them to go away. The virus can stay in your system for up to a year, longer even in some cases. What makes this worse is its up by her neck, so shirts don't always hid them. She's only 4 1/2 but doesn't even like me looking at them to see how they are doing.


----------



## daniellesmommy

TenYearsGone said:


> It's 6:13 am and I can't sleep. I started feeling worse yesterday morning and sounded like an 80 year old chain smoker. The doctor called and said that the second culture confirmed that I don't have Strep but I actually have a Staph infection in my throat. Fun stuff. I'm on antibiotics now but I really don't know anything about Staph. Hopefully I'll be better soon. :s


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## TenYearsGone

daniellesmommy said:


> Hope you feel better soon!



Thanks, I hope so too. I've been trying to climb in bed and nap but something on Tpf grabs my attention and keeps me here!


----------



## oopsididitagain

daniellesmommy said:


> Her blisters have gone away, but IMO it looks like scaring where the treatments were placed.   And the treatments have pissed off the virus so now she has more bumps surfacing. I had to call the nurse yesterday cause she's been complaining they itch & hurt. I think itch more than anything. The Nurse told me this is common and that most likely when she goes back in a month will have even more to treat. I cannot imagine putting her through it again. But unless I want to wait the virus out we have to in order to get them to go away. The virus can stay in your system for up to a year, longer even in some cases. What makes this worse is its up by her neck, so shirts don't always hid them. She's only 4 1/2 but doesn't even like me looking at them to see how they are doing.


That is so sad.    I feel sorry for your little ones having to endure those awful bumps.  Is there any internal medicines they can take or vitamins?  Vitamin B6 repels mosquitoes and so does bathing in Avon's skin so soft.  I know mosquitoes has nothing to do with this but maybe you could try it and see if it does something.  I caught "scabies" when I was little.  It's an internal parasites that live under the skin and cause red trails that can be seen wherever they travel.  The doc gave me internal meds and prescription soap and shampoo and they went away.  Caught them because our P.E. teacher liked us to all throw our coats in one big pile on the floor.


----------



## Superlativity

CoachGirl12 said:


> Ugh anyone else getting annoyed at all the posters that I have seen recently that only have "1" post and are begging for a PCE? WTF???!! Sorry its been getting really irritating to see a lot of "onesy" posters on here that are just scoping the threads for deals or for a coupon...


 
Sorry, I'm new here, just joined today, what are PCEs?


----------



## Superlativity

Nevermind, I'm reposting this in the PCE forum, sorry!:shame:


----------



## OK Bag Lady

oopsididitagain said:


> That is so sad.  I feel sorry for your little ones having to endure those awful bumps. Is there any internal medicines they can take or vitamins? Vitamin B6 repels mosquitoes and so does bathing in Avon's skin so soft. I know mosquitoes has nothing to do with this but maybe you could try it and see if it does something. I caught "scabies" when I was little. It's an internal parasites that live under the skin and cause red trails that can be seen wherever they travel. The doc gave me internal meds and prescription soap and shampoo and they went away. *Caught them because our P.E. teacher liked us to all throw our coats in one big pile on the floor.*


 
Ewwwww he wouldn't get way with that now.  That's head lice waiting to happen.  Be very glad you only caught scabies.


----------



## jo1682

daniellesmommy said:


> Her blisters have gone away, but IMO it looks like scaring where the treatments were placed.  And the treatments have pissed off the virus so now she has more bumps surfacing. I had to call the nurse yesterday cause she's been complaining they itch & hurt. I think itch more than anything. The Nurse told me this is common and that most likely when she goes back in a month will have even more to treat. I cannot imagine putting her through it again. But unless I want to wait the virus out we have to in order to get them to go away. The virus can stay in your system for up to a year, longer even in some cases. What makes this worse is its up by her neck, so shirts don't always hid them. She's only 4 1/2 but doesn't even like me looking at them to see how they are doing.


 

Just caught half of this but it sounds like molluscum contagiosum.  My 8 year old had it for over a year.  We tried freezing them, RX creams, letting it go away, everything.  I finally tried this homeopathic stuff called zymaderm (I ordered it off amazon).  It was gone within 2 weeks.  He has scars from the freezing now though so I'm hoping that fades.

He had it BAD too.  It was from his chest, up his neck and halfway up his face.


----------



## daniellesmommy

jo1682 said:


> Just caught half of this but it sounds like molluscum contagiosum.  My 8 year old had it for over a year.  We tried freezing them, RX creams, letting it go away, everything.  I finally tried this homeopathic stuff called zymaderm (I ordered it off amazon).  It was gone within 2 weeks.  He has scars from the freezing now though so I'm hoping that fades.
> 
> He had it BAD too.  It was from his chest, up his neck and halfway up his face.


YES that is exactly what she has. Her older brother had them too, all over his legs, and his have almost gone away since its been almost a yr & his body has started fighting the virus off. We had tried garlic compounds, H2O2 compounds, nothing worked and he wanted them gone so that's why we decided to do the whole Derm dr. Then my daughter got them too!

The Derm Dr. did the beetle juice treatment and dumb ass me never asked about scaring and now I am so upset. I definitely don't want her to have another treatment in the same area. I'm upset also the Dr. didn't mention scaring, but then its my fault too for not asking.  But she's only 4 1/2 so hopefully the scaring will go away as she gets older. I am going to try and find that stuff you tried.  If I do I will have to wait a few more weeks to use it as I'm not sure I should use anything right now other than lotion to help with the itching/dryness.


----------



## Katwoman1973

Wow hopefully she hasnt tried that and can to see if it works.. I would hate to see her little one go thru the whole dr's process again! I guess I got lucky when my son only had like a few of them


----------



## jo1682

it was expensive-ish but it goes a long way.  If you buy the 2 pack they send bodywash too.  I used that to scrub the spots every night and put the meds on day and night.  He had some really big patches so the dermatologist drained them.  The zymaderm seemed to dry the drained ones out pretty quickly.  I honestly thought it would never work but it cleared it up really quickly.

I hope the scars clear up soon.  Jake's spots cleared up over last summer but he still has scars from the freezing.  We were desperate enough we were freezing the big ones weekly at the dermatologist. 

So sorry you're going through this.  It's awful.  Poor Jake was getting teased by other kids at school, because his was visible to everyone.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Hello ladies... How is everyone doing??? Any good movies too watch my last weekend alone as a single lady? Jk..... I can not wait for the bf to be back, but I want to watch a movie this weekend.


----------



## jennalovesbags

AlbertsLove said:


> Hello ladies... How is everyone doing??? Any good movies too watch my last weekend alone as a single lady? Jk..... I can not wait for the bf to be back, but I want to watch a movie this weekend.



I'm going to see Confessions of a Shopaholic this weekend. Congrats on the BF coming home!


----------



## TenYearsGone

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm going to see Confessions of a Shopaholic this weekend. Congrats on the BF coming home!



I want to see that movie! I think I'll go with my mom because my boyfriend isn't going to want to come.


----------



## TenYearsGone

So..I've pretty much been sleeping all day and then staying up straight through the night. My sleep schedule has been off as it is but since I've been sick I've slept for hours straight through the day and now I'm pulling all nighters practically every night. :weird:


----------



## jennalovesbags

TenYearsGone said:


> So..I've pretty much been sleeping all day and then staying up straight through the night. My sleep schedule has been off as it is but since I've been sick I've slept for hours straight through the day and now I'm pulling all nighters practically every night. :weird:



That's no good  Thankfully no all nighters for me since Freshman year of college (almost 6 years ago now, WOW). Good luck!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Ah.. ^^ I am off to work... it is 5 30 am and I am super sleepy. I wish I could just not car and go back to sleep...


----------



## TenYearsGone

jennalovesbags said:


> That's no good  Thankfully no all nighters for me since Freshman year of college (almost 6 years ago now, WOW). Good luck!



I'm a freshman in college now! Lol. I'm home though right now. I opted to do online classes to save some money on residence fees. Still a ton of work!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm going to see Confessions of a Shopaholic this weekend. Congrats on the BF coming home!


 
Have you read any of the books?  I love them!


----------



## jennalovesbags

OK Bag Lady said:


> Have you read any of the books?  I love them!



I've read up until half of the sister book. Then classes started up again and I don't have time for fun reading. I'll finish the series this summer though


----------



## OK Bag Lady

The same author also wrote Hissy Fit under her real name.  It is hilarious.


----------



## tlingitgirl

Hey everyone!  I haven't been on for awhile. Last Friday night (a week ago) we took my dad to the ER.  We found out he had pneumonia.  He is doing fine now.  Then I started knitting a shrug for my daughter to wear with her Easter dress, so not much time for tPF. But I just wanted to say hello and share my excitement-I am going to the outlet today.  Yippee!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Sorry your dad had pnuemonia tlingitgirl and had to be hospitalized.  I've been hospitalized for double pneumonia before.  It kind of messes you up after that and makes your prone to future bouts with pneumonia easier.  I hope he recovers in full.  The shrug your knitting sounds cute!


----------



## kattykay

I need some dental floss, I have a piece of popcorn stuck in my tooth!


----------



## lovecoachmore

*^^^Now that's some JUICY chat!!!*

*Nothing new here! Everyone already knows I was laid off last week. This was my first week home and UGH! I never thought I'd say this, but I wanna go back!!! I knew I'd feel this way in my gut. I've never been too much of a "worker" but it gave me structure and I want it back!!! I HATE housework and that's ALL there really is to do to keep me busy! Double UGH!!*

*PS~ I read Confessions of a Shopaholic, HELLO that's me..justifying everything I buy in some way!!! LOL*


----------



## kattykay

that stinks lovecoachmore!  I know what you mean about work.  Is there anywhere at all hiring by you, a store or anything just to keep you occupied until you can get back into your field?  Im sure a job at target or kohls can keep up the coach addiction!! lol


----------



## daniellesmommy

lovecoachmore said:


> *^^^Now that's some JUICY chat!!!*
> 
> *Nothing new here! Everyone already knows I was laid off last week. This was my first week home and UGH! I never thought I'd say this, but I wanna go back!!! I knew I'd feel this way in my gut. I've never been too much of a "worker" but it gave me structure and I want it back!!! I HATE housework and that's ALL there really is to do to keep me busy! Double UGH!!*
> 
> *PS~ I read Confessions of a Shopaholic, HELLO that's me..justifying everything I buy in some way!!! LOL*



Sorry about your job! Hopefully you will find something soon. I haven't worked in almost 5 years. I stopped after I had my daughter because at the time my oldest was starting Kindergarten and I still had his brother at home. Come Sept all 3 will be in school full days. I want to get a job because I MISS the interaction with others. I had a wonderful job, been there 10 years when I quit. Nice family owned company and all. Now whenever I say I'm looking for a part time job my hubby gets irritated and asks why I would want to go back to all the BS that comes with work sometimes. Well duh? I'm going to be home all day by MYSELF. Plus the extra money would be nice too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

tlingitgirl said:


> Hey everyone!  I haven't been on for awhile. Last Friday night (a week ago) we took my dad to the ER.  We found out he had pneumonia.  He is doing fine now.  Then I started knitting a shrug for my daughter to wear with her Easter dress, so not much time for tPF. But I just wanted to say hello and share my excitement-I am going to the outlet today.  Yippee!


Aww, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, but thats great that he's feeling better now!!

YAY for outlet shopping! Hope you find some goodies!


----------



## TXGirlie

kattykay said:


> that stinks lovecoachmore! I know what you mean about work. Is there anywhere at all hiring by you, a store or anything just to keep you occupied until you can get back into your field? Im sure a job at target or kohls can keep up the coach addiction!! lol


 
Depending on what she did before, she might be able to get unemployment that brings in more $ weekly than working at a store. If that's the case, then it's better to stick with your UI benefits until you find exactly what you want.


----------



## TXGirlie

lovecoachmore said:


> *^^^Now that's some JUICY chat!!!*
> 
> *Nothing new here! Everyone already knows I was laid off last week. This was my first week home and UGH! I never thought I'd say this, but I wanna go back!!! I knew I'd feel this way in my gut. I've never been too much of a "worker" but it gave me structure and I want it back!!! I HATE housework and that's ALL there really is to do to keep me busy! Double UGH!!*
> 
> *PS~ I read Confessions of a Shopaholic, HELLO that's me..justifying everything I buy in some way!!! LOL*


 
First week? It'll get easier, and then you might like it a little especially when your unemployment kicks in! 
It's the perfect opportunity to take a little vacation, read, and do stuff you never had time for before.


----------



## TXGirlie

daniellesmommy said:


> Sorry about your job! Hopefully you will find something soon. I haven't worked in almost 5 years. I stopped after I had my daughter because at the time my oldest was starting Kindergarten and I still had his brother at home. Come Sept all 3 will be in school full days. I want to get a job because I MISS the interaction with others. I had a wonderful job, been there 10 years when I quit. Nice family owned company and all. Now whenever I say I'm looking for a part time job my hubby gets irritated and asks why I would want to go back to all the BS that comes with work sometimes. Well duh? I'm going to be home all day by MYSELF. Plus the extra money would be nice too!


 

You could tell hubby you want more purse money, and working~even part-time~ would be the perfect way to get some.


----------



## tlingitgirl

daniellesmommy said:


> Sorry about your job! Hopefully you will find something soon. I haven't worked in almost 5 years. I stopped after I had my daughter because at the time my oldest was starting Kindergarten and I still had his brother at home. Come Sept all 3 will be in school full days. I want to get a job because I MISS the interaction with others. I had a wonderful job, been there 10 years when I quit. Nice family owned company and all. Now whenever I say I'm looking for a part time job my hubby gets irritated and asks why I would want to go back to all the BS that comes with work sometimes. Well duh? I'm going to be home all day by MYSELF. Plus the extra money would be nice too!


 

Thanks, everyone for the chat about my dad!  So kind of you.

I got some neat little accessories at the outlet.  Maybe I'll post some pics!

*lovecoachmore*, good luck adjusting to life without a job and good luck finding a new job!

I quit my job almost four years ago, I worked 30 hours/week after we had our son.  My parents were unable to continue watching our son, so I quit.  It was very hard, I realized my identity was in my job, so I had to adjust to not working.  I had been there since I graduated from college, almost 7 years.  DH said something about me going back to work, maybe part-time, after our daughter goes to school (she's the youngest). I laughed and said something like, no way!  That will be time for me to have a perfectly clean house and a fabulous dinner every night!!


----------



## TenYearsGone

I'm so happy right now! I'm sitting here exhausted knowing I have to finish my Sports in Society work before 12 and then I checked my email. My Professor is out of town on business for the next two weeks so he's giving us 100's on all of our assignments within that time frame!


----------



## btobias

^^Yay! Thats great, now you can relax!!
Or go to a coach outlet and shop,shop!!


----------



## shihapoo

Hi, I am brand new and I don't even know if I am doing this right.  I think I am talking to myself, it looks like no one has talked since 1:00 a.m.  Anybody here?  I am so lost


----------



## shihapoo

So this is not like a chatroom I guess, I'll come back and check in a bit.  I found this place by googling Coach Legacy Stripe, it's my new weakness


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Hey, I forgot this was here!!!
I needed to vent- I already posted about this in the e-bay forum, but no response yet...

I was bidding on an ebay auction (Coach purse obviously), was the high bidder, and suddently noticed yesterday that the item appeared in my 'Items I won", so I promptly paid for it, sort of wondering about it, because I thought the auction seemed to have ended earlier than originally scheduled.
I then log into my e-mail and there is an e-mail from the seller, that they cancelled the listing because the bag is damaged and they don't want to sell it in 'this condition'.  So all I can think of is that a pet/flood/?  damaged it AFTER the listing began.  The seller did refund my payment back to me immediately.

So I have this purse/style # in my 'saved searches', and lo and behold I see the same item is listed again today (no reserve, starting bid a $.01), no change to the wording/pictures or mention of the bag being damaged,  so I am perplexed as to why they have done this.... Any ideas? 
Thanks for letting me vent....


----------



## CA-Anonymous

CA-Anonymous said:


> Hey, I forgot this was here!!!
> I needed to vent- I already posted about this in the e-bay forum, but no response yet...
> 
> I was bidding on an ebay auction (Coach purse obviously), was the high bidder, and suddently noticed yesterday that the item appeared in my 'Items I won", so I promptly paid for it, sort of wondering about it, because I thought the auction seemed to have ended earlier than originally scheduled.
> I then log into my e-mail and there is an e-mail from the seller, that they cancelled the listing because the bag is damaged and they don't want to sell it in 'this condition'. So all I can think of is that a pet/flood/? damaged it AFTER the listing began. The seller did refund my payment back to me immediately.
> 
> So I have this purse/style # in my 'saved searches', and lo and behold I see the same item is listed again today (no reserve, starting bid a $.01), no change to the wording/pictures or mention of the bag being damaged, so I am perplexed as to why they have done this.... Any ideas?
> Thanks for letting me vent....


 

Update to my previous post ^^^^^^^
I had e-mailed the seller asking 'what was up' (not expecting a reply) ,but they did, and here is their reply, "_This purse is not mine. Another worker placed this purse for sale. There are three people who have access to placing on this account. I did not know there was she had one or was going to place on the market. I can ask her if she will do a buy-it-now price for you if you are interested. Sorry about the confusion_. (I'm not understanding the part of the sentence I underlined...) Very strange- Now, I'm not sure I really want to deal w/ this seller anymore even though the bag is really hard to find right now... 
Any advice??


----------



## daniellesmommy

CA-Anonymous said:


> Update to my previous post ^^^^^^^
> I had e-mailed the seller asking 'what was up' (not expecting a reply) ,but they did, and here is their reply, "_This purse is not mine. Another worker placed this purse for sale. There are three people who have access to placing on this account. I did not know there was she had one or was going to place on the market. I can ask her if she will do a buy-it-now price for you if you are interested. Sorry about the confusion_. (I'm not understanding the part of the sentence I underlined...) Very strange- Now, I'm not sure I really want to deal w/ this seller anymore even though the bag is really hard to find right now...
> Any advice??


I would be upset but at the same time I don't think I'd want to buy it from them. Its not fair what they did. To me it sounds like they want more money. Who knows. Maybe another seller will have the bag you want. Its just a fishy story IMO.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

daniellesmommy said:


> I would be upset but at the same time I don't think I'd want to buy it from them. Its not fair what they did. To me it sounds like they want more money. Who knows. Maybe another seller will have the bag you want. Its just a fishy story IMO.


 
daniellesmommy-
Well, my initial thought was that they wanted more money too, but they cancelled the listing two days early, so who knows how much it would have eventually sold for.   I know my bid was > MSRP...   

I checked out the seller's other items for sale, and can see that they normally don't sell purses at all. They are a company that sells an entirely diff. product line all together.
Prior to this, I just had my second bad e-bay bag experience (in two years of buying Coach on the bay~not bad?) where two bags I had won were in horrible condition (though the sellers listed them 'excellent/very gently used' condition). After I'd received the items, I went to check out their other items for sale and noticed that both these sellers too also didn't normally sell purses ....so lesson learned I guess. 

I agree w/ you- I will forgo bidding on this fishy listing, but I am curious to know how much it eventually goes for (and my mean side kind of hopes it goes for less than I had initially bid~but because it's HTF, I'm sure it will go for more)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CA-Anonymous said:


> daniellesmommy-
> Well, my initial thought was that they wanted more money too, but they cancelled the listing two days early, so who knows how much it would have eventually sold for.   I know my bid was > MSRP...
> 
> I checked out the seller's other items for sale, and can see that they normally don't sell purses at all. They are a company that sells an entirely diff. product line all together.
> Prior to this, I just had my second bad e-bay bag experience (in two years of buying Coach on the bay~not bad?) where two bags I had won were in horrible condition (though the sellers listed them 'excellent/very gently used' condition). After I'd received the items, I went to check out their other items for sale and noticed that both these sellers too also didn't normally sell purses ....so lesson learned I guess.
> 
> I agree w/ you- I will forgo bidding on this fishy listing, but I am curious to know how much it eventually goes for (and my mean side kind of hopes it goes for less than I had initially bid~but because it's HTF, I'm sure it will go for more)


Report them as NPS...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone in the Lee, MA area?


----------



## nawth21

one more hour of work, then it's crunch time till we leave on wed for Vegas yahoo. Wedding is on Friday, the year went by so fast.  Mom is already plotting the shopping destinations LOL


----------



## daniellesmommy

I posted this in the Beauty Bar but havn't gotten a response so I thought I'd ask my fellow Coachies. LOL 

I have sensitive skin (slight Rosacea ) and use to use Cetaphil. But I felt it wasn't getting my face clean enough. I don't wear any makeup so I never had issues with not getting it off. I recently switched to Philosophy Purity. While I love the product I don't know what to think. My chin has been breaking out something terrible over the past month or so. Nothing has changed in my diet at all. Could it be that I am having a reaction to the Purity? If that was the case wouldn't my whole face be breaking out?


----------



## TXGirlie

daniellesmommy said:


> I posted this in the Beauty Bar but havn't gotten a response so I thought I'd ask my fellow Coachies. LOL
> 
> I have sensitive skin (slight Rosacea ) and use to use Cetaphil. But I felt it wasn't getting my face clean enough. I don't wear any makeup so I never had issues with not getting it off. I recently switched to Philosophy Purity. While I love the product I don't know what to think. My chin has been breaking out something terrible over the past month or so. Nothing has changed in my diet at all. Could it be that I am having a reaction to the Purity? If that was the case wouldn't my whole face be breaking out?


 
Do you touch your chin or rest your chin on your arms at all? I can't rest my hand on my cheek or anything because my face will break out a little on that side if I do. It might be the products I use on my hands or the soap.
To get your face 'cleaner' you could use one of those sensitive skin astringents after you wash your face and apply it on your t-zone only.That might help with the chin also.


----------



## daniellesmommy

TXCoachGirlie said:


> Do you touch your chin or rest your chin on your arms at all? I can't rest my hand on my cheek or anything because my face will break out a little on that side if I do. It might be the products I use on my hands or the soap.
> To get your face 'cleaner' you could use one of those sensitive skin astringents after you wash your face and apply it on your t-zone only.That might help with the chin also.


No I don't. I'm ready to think it is the Purity cleanser & the HIJ moisturizer.  So I guess I will go back to the Cetaphil but I wasn't fond of the Clinique moisturizer I used (left my face looking too oily) but I didn't have issues. I will search for a new moisturizer.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I shaved my poodle today because I got tired of brushing his long winter hair.  He looks embarrassed on this picture!  teehee  cute thing.
I cooked sloppy joes, home fries for dinner with apple crisp/ice cream for dessert.  Now time for r & r with tFP again!


----------



## colabear1

Your dog is so cute! He looks like he looking for the rest of his fur. Hehe.


----------



## d&blover84

oopsididitagain said:


> I shaved my poodle today because I got tired of brushing his long winter hair. He looks embarrassed on this picture! teehee cute thing.
> I cooked sloppy joes, home fries for dinner with apple crisp/ice cream for dessert. Now time for r & r with tFP again!


 


*what a cutie!  i wish i coulda had sloppy joes for dinner.  we order out every night at work, and we had crappy italian and they charged me for half of my stuff...but didn't send it.  sooo annoying.  being a dispatch center we can't leave constantly to go pick up their screw up.  sucks.  i got cheesecake though!!!!*

*i always get on here at work.  gotta have something to do so i drool over everyones lovely bags.  *


----------



## Taralindsey

oopsididitagain said:


> I shaved my poodle today because I got tired of brushing his long winter hair.  He looks embarrassed on this picture!  teehee  cute thing.
> I cooked sloppy joes, home fries for dinner with apple crisp/ice cream for dessert.  Now time for r & r with tFP again!




mmm... that sounds pretty good. You are welcome to come cook dinner for us. We had Hebrew National Hot Dogs.. mine without the bun


----------



## oopsididitagain

The sloppy joe's dinner got wolfed down, the family came home really hungry today.  I don't like canned sloppy joe sauce so I make them from scratch.  It's warming up here in Vegas so I thought I could finally shave the poodle, his fur upkeep is tedious.  Taralindsay, your hot dog dinner sounds yummy!  Cutting down on carbs is sure hard but don't eliminate them or you might feel deprived.  Eat half a bun.  We had hot dogs a few nights ago, I like the all beef ones.
d&blover, sorry they goofed your order!  bummer!  at least you had cheesecake!  lol
colabear, he probably was looking for his fur, he used to have long buncha hair on his arms, now just little cuffs.


----------



## Charlie

Taralindsey said:


> mmm... that sounds pretty good. You are welcome to come cook dinner for us. We had Hebrew National Hot Dogs.. mine without the bun



Awww, Don't you hate that. I ate my turkey burger bread less the other nigh too 



colabear1 said:


> Your dog is so cute! He looks like he looking for the rest of his fur. Hehe.


He does 

Oops, did you do cute it yourself? He is adorable.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

daniellesmommy said:


> No I don't. I'm ready to think it is the Purity cleanser & the HIJ moisturizer.  So I guess I will go back to the Cetaphil but I wasn't fond of the Clinique moisturizer I used (left my face looking too oily) but I didn't have issues. I will search for a new moisturizer.


 
Do you have seasonal allergies?  We had an ice storm here last month and my face has broken out since then due to my allergies.  One cleanser you might try is Serious Skin Care's C-Clean.  I ordered it off HSN a couple of years ago and the bottle bottle still has a half inch left in it.  (The big bottle with the pump.)


----------



## Taralindsey

daniellesmommy said:


> No I don't. I'm ready to think it is the Purity cleanser & the HIJ moisturizer.  So I guess I will go back to the Cetaphil but I wasn't fond of the Clinique moisturizer I used (left my face looking too oily) but I didn't have issues. I will search for a new moisturizer.



I use the cetaphil daily moisturizer with spf 15. I like it because it doesn't make me feel too oily.  I am new to the whole taking care of your skin thing... I never had skin issues until I was 26, go figure!


----------



## TXGirlie

The main issue I have is that my skin gets dry in the winter. I have to find a soap that doesn't make it worse!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Charlie said:


> He does
> 
> Oops, did you do cut it yourself? He is adorable.


Yes, I do.  It's lots of work but saves me grooming bills so I have more Coach money!


----------



## Alexsma

Aww he looks cute!

I don't blame you on going for something easier to deal with!

Maybe get him a cute sweatshirt or something?



oopsididitagain said:


> I shaved my poodle today because I got tired of brushing his long winter hair. He looks embarrassed on this picture! teehee cute thing.
> I cooked sloppy joes, home fries for dinner with apple crisp/ice cream for dessert. Now time for r & r with tFP again!


----------



## Alexsma

oopsididitagain said:


> The sloppy joe's dinner got wolfed down, the family came home really hungry today. I don't like canned sloppy joe sauce so I make them from scratch.


 
Yum! I love Sloppy Joes, I don't use the can anymore either. After I tried a version that Rachel Ray made on 30 min meals we are hooked!

It's just as easy as opening the can and so much better!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Alexsma said:


> Aww he looks cute!
> 
> I don't blame you on going for something easier to deal with!
> 
> Maybe get him a cute sweatshirt or something?


That's what I was thinking.  Petsmart might have them on sale this time of year maybe.  He slept last night curled up in a ball, he usually sleeps sprawled out so I think he needs a sweater now!
Canned sloppy Joes tastes like metal or tinny to me, the homemade IS lots better, yum!


----------



## Alexsma

Target has some really cute tshirts in their dollar spot right now.

I got Molly a little St Patricks day one along with a hat 

Not warm but cute!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Taralindsey said:


> I use the cetaphil daily moisturizer with spf 15. I like it because it doesn't make me feel too oily.  I am new to the whole taking care of your skin thing... I never had skin issues until I was 26, go figure!


I think I will try that because its inexpensive and I don't want to spend money on something I don't know if it will work. Luckily my HIJ moisturizer I bought from Nordies so they said I can being it back.  

Yah I hear you I never had skin issues until I had my daughter and I was 31 when she was born.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Alexsma said:


> Target has some really cute tshirts in their dollar spot right now.
> 
> I got Molly a little St Patricks day one along with a hat
> 
> Not warm but cute!


Did they have big ones?  My dog weighs about 50 lbs.


----------



## Alexsma

Not at mine, I bought the MED sized one and it fits my small beagle (16lbs) fine.

He is 50 lbs? he looks so much smaller in the picture!



oopsididitagain said:


> Did they have big ones? My dog weighs about 50 lbs.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Alexsma said:


> Not at mine, I bought the MED sized one and it fits my small beagle (16lbs) fine.
> 
> He is 50 lbs? he looks so much smaller in the picture!


I got curious so I weighed my poodle just now.  He weighs 57 lbs.!  He's a standard poodle, the biggest kind.  He just looks much littler without his fur.  lol


----------



## Alexsma

Wow- I think it was the angle of the picture too.

Or maybe it's just me he looked like the smaller one, not a toy a mini though.

He is really cute! Part of me always wanted a standard poodle but not sure about keeping up with the grooming.

He looks great, I saw in one of the threads you cut his hair yourself! I am impressed!



oopsididitagain said:


> I got curious so I weighed my poodle just now. He weighs 57 lbs.! He's a standard poodle, the biggest kind. He just looks much littler without his fur. lol


----------



## Charlie

oopsididitagain said:


> Yes, I do. It's lots of work but saves me grooming bills so I have more Coach money!


 
Well, you did a great job


----------



## tanukiki

How did I just see this thread? LOL. Yea! Now I have to think of something generic to say to my fellow Coachies. Oh how bout this- I MISS TX! But working on it... LOL


----------



## oopsididitagain

Charlie said:


> Well, you did a great job


Thank you, this is him when he had hair.  lol  He looks better with hair, I probably shouldn't have shaved him yet until summer.  His hair grows back super fast, though.  I'd better quit hogging the chat thread all about my poodle.


----------



## Taralindsey

I have been wanting to shave my cat for years. 

I would have to go to a professional though.  He would look like this with the lion cut...


----------



## Charlie

OMG Tara, that cat looks so mad!!! Like "What have you done to me?, I'll kill you " hahaha. Cats are such funny creatures.


Tanukiki, I just found this thread too. I had forgotten you moved out of TX but somehow I though you went back. 



oopsididitagain said:


> Thank you, this is him when he had hair. lol He looks better with hair, I probably shouldn't have shaved him yet until summer. His hair grows back super fast, though. I'd better quit hogging the chat thread all about my poodle.


 
hahaha, he is cute. He looks bigger with hair, I mean puffier


----------



## oopsididitagain

Taralindsey, Is that your cat or a different cat that you want to copy his hairdo?  Lion cut, that's funny!  (Now I don't feel so bad about shaving all my dog's hair off.)  teehee!


----------



## Taralindsey

oopsididitagain said:


> Taralindsey, Is that your cat or a different cat that you want to copy his hairdo?  Lion cut, that's funny!  (Now I don't feel so bad about shaving all my dog's hair off.)  teehee!



Thats not my cat, just an example of the lion cut. I have a big black maine coon and I think the cat I posted is a persian.. they are both big a fluffy. 


I really want to cut him like this for summer.


----------



## Charlie

Taralindsey said:


> Thats not my cat, just an example of the lion cut. I have a big black maine coon and I think the cat I posted is a persian.. they are both big a fluffy.
> 
> 
> I really want to cut him like this for summer.


 
I honestly didn't know they cut cat's hair. I remember when I showered my cat (RIP) and everyone was like "What are you doing?", well he needed a shower :s


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ They cut really fluffy cats because they get matted and hard to brush.. and to cut down on shedding in the summer. I have given my cats baths too, they hate them!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Our one kitty goes to the groomers every so often for baths....He's a bigger kitty and need them! LOL I want to shave him in the summer cause he has a lot of fur. He's orange so he would definately look like a lion. LOL Hubby use to bath him sometimes in the bath tub but he loves going to the groomers and they love him too!


----------



## Charlie

daniellesmommy said:


> Our one kitty goes to the groomers every so often for baths....He's a bigger kitty and need them! LOL I want to shave him in the summer cause he has a lot of fur. He's orange so he would definately look like a lion. LOL Hubby use to bath him sometimes in the bath tub but he loves going to the groomers and they love him too!


 
Aww, how cute that he likes going to the groomer.


----------



## Alexsma

What a cute picture!

I think he looks great either way!



oopsididitagain said:


> Thank you, this is him when he had hair. lol He looks better with hair, I probably shouldn't have shaved him yet until summer. His hair grows back super fast, though. I'd better quit hogging the chat thread all about my poodle.


----------



## Katwoman1973

I am so excited my oldest child is a freshman in HS .. he is in the IB program, was on JV football team and then on varsity Football team and now on the track team. Hes the greatest kid a parent could ask for. He had time trials this past weekend he does 100 & 200M sprints 300 hurdles and the long jump! I am one proud mommie atm!

Chauncey doing his long jump


----------



## CoachGirl12

Taralindsey said:


> I have been wanting to shave my cat for years.
> 
> I would have to go to a professional though.  He would look like this with the lion cut...


haha, so cute!


----------



## tlingitgirl

Katwoman1973 said:


> I am so excited my oldest child is a freshman in HS .. he is in the IB program, was on JV football team and then on varsity Football team and now on the track team. Hes the greatest kid a parent could ask for. He had time trials this past weekend he does 100 & 200M sprints 300 hurdles and the long jump! I am one proud mommie atm!
> 
> Chauncey doing his long jump


 
What a great pic!  Yay for your son, he's doing so well at sports.  You should totally be a proud mom!!!


----------



## tlingitgirl

Funny cat lion pics.  Someone on our street does that occasionally and I always think the cat looks extremely p-$$-d off.  

Did anyone see today's Oprah show on the recession?  I was getting ready to take pics of some new accessories and then I felt so guilty that I was buying little things I don't need and there are people who are homeless for the first time in their lives.


----------



## imeelove

i just noticed so many people carrying a coach bag here in austin, texas. so  decided to stop buying them and started to collect burbery and gucci bags. i just want to stand out a little from the crowd, being one of the few carrying a burberry or a gucci bag


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm thinking about dying one of my black leather jackets to save on getitng another to replace it... save the $$ I hope.  That and dying one of my older coach bags to give me more color since I'm less inclined to use it when it's faded on one side.


----------



## tlingitgirl

imeelove said:


> i just noticed so many people carrying a coach bag here in austin, texas. so decided to stop buying them and started to collect burbery and gucci bags. i just want to stand out a little from the crowd, being one of the few carrying a burberry or a gucci bag


 
I like Burberry bags but can't bring myself to pay for one yet!  Maybe I will get lucky at Nordstrom Rack sometime.


----------



## tlingitgirl

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm thinking about dying one of my black leather jackets to save on getitng another to replace it... save the $$ I hope. That and dying one of my older coach bags to give me more color since I'm less inclined to use it when it's faded on one side.


 

Good idea!  I recently noticed some color fading along the zipper on my black leather jacket and wondered if I could use a leather paint pen to touch it up.  Come back and post pics if you do.


----------



## Alexsma

What a great shot this is!

Just curious did you take that yourself? If so what kind of camera do you have.



Katwoman1973 said:


> I am so excited my oldest child is a freshman in HS .. he is in the IB program, was on JV football team and then on varsity Football team and now on the track team. Hes the greatest kid a parent could ask for. He had time trials this past weekend he does 100 & 200M sprints 300 hurdles and the long jump! I am one proud mommie atm!
> 
> Chauncey doing his long jump


----------



## Katwoman1973

I wish I could take a picture like that!! I actually have no clue who took that picture But, it was on the schools website. I seen the guy who was taking all the pictures not sure who he is But his next meet is Tuesday I am gonna check out what kind of camera he has.


----------



## Alexsma

Thanks! Just curious what kind it is, I can almost bet it's a DSLR.



Katwoman1973 said:


> I wish I could take a picture like that!! I actually have no clue who took that picture But, it was on the schools website. I seen the guy who was taking all the pictures not sure who he is But his next meet is Tuesday I am gonna check out what kind of camera he has.


----------



## Charlie

Katwoman, that picture is great and you should be so proud of your son. I can imagine the feeling, I want my daughter to get into sports too. She is taking ice kiting classes and she is loving it, me too .


----------



## tanukiki

Charlie said:


> OMG Tara, that cat looks so mad!!! Like "What have you done to me?, I'll kill you " hahaha. Cats are such funny creatures.
> 
> 
> Tanukiki, I just found this thread too. I had forgotten you moved out of TX but somehow *I though you went back. *
> 
> 
> hahaha, he is cute. He looks bigger with hair, I mean puffier



Not yet but I am definitely working on it!


----------



## oopsididitagain

It's so cool to have a kid who excels in sports, katwoman!  I'm know you're a proud mom.  My kids don't care much for sports, they're more like computer geeks and they get great grades in school.  I wish they would take an interest in sports for their fitness.


----------



## Katwoman1973

oopsididitagain said:


> It's so cool to have a kid who excels in sports, katwoman! I'm know you're a proud mom. My kids don't care much for sports, they're more like computer geeks and they get great grades in school. I wish they would take an interest in sports for their fitness.


 Oh my son is a computer geek also  Thats why he is in the IB program. I dont know how he even has time for the PC but he finds it.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Katwoman1973 said:


> Oh my son is a computer geek also  Thats why he is in the IB program. I dont know how he even has time for the PC but he finds it.


He's well-rounded, that's good your son knows how to balance his activities.  That IS a great picture of him!  You need to get that made into a photograph at Walgreens or somewhere for your album.


----------



## Taralindsey

oopsididitagain said:


> He's well-rounded, that's good your son knows how to balance his activities.  That IS a great picture of him!  You need to get that made into a photograph at Walgreens or somewhere for your album.



That is a great photograph ( like REALLY great!) but getting it printed without permission is Copyright infringement. She could definitely contact the photographer and I am sure they would be able to get a print for her or give her permission. 

Looks like their website is watermarked on the picture already so I would just shoot them an email


----------



## oopsididitagain

Taralindsey said:


> That is a great photograph ( like REALLY great!) but getting it printed without permission is Copyright infringement. She could definitely contact the photographer and I am sure they would be able to get a print for her or give her permission.
> 
> Looks like their website is watermarked on the picture already so I would just shoot them an email


I stand corrected, that never entered my mind but you're right!


----------



## Alexsma

Okay Ladies I just need to vent a bit and say I am really--really--really glad it's Friday afternoon and the work day is almost over!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm so excited I'll be getting to go to Houston and I'll have time for shopping at the outlet too! w00t!  I hope I can see some of my fellow TPF'rs while I'm there!


----------



## kattykay

Katwoman that is a great picture of your son!!!


So ladies I had to slap myself today.  I was looking on coach.com and was looking at large sabrinas and I said to myself "$500 for a bag?!?!?, Why am I paying that much for it?"  But it only too about 2 seconds to figure out, its definatly worth it!!


----------



## kattykay

Bunny you travel alot dont you?  I love traveling and seeing how people in other parts of the country live.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kattykay said:


> Bunny you travel alot dont you?  I love traveling and seeing how people in other parts of the country live.


My BH is the traveler in the family, but I do try to get out and around as much as possible when I can, and since I have a bad habit of not using all of my vacation as often as I should, that makes me more inclined to get out and use it before I lose it!

We have his family in Houston, so even tho he's not going w/ me, I'll probably spend time at his gparents house in Montgomery at the lake.  I just need to find a car to drive to get there


----------



## kattykay

Ph your driving all the way to texas?  My parents drove from NJ to TX (houston actually!) and they said it was one of the best road trips ever!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kattykay said:


> Ph your driving all the way to texas?  My parents drove from NJ to TX (houston actually!) and they said it was one of the best road trips ever!


LOL no drive AROUND TX, not to it from the east coast


----------



## Robicslady

TGIF!  My daughter has Autism AND pms!  So I'm sneaking in a little computer time while she's just chilling out with some music. (finally)


----------



## Taralindsey

bunnymasseuse said:


> My BH is the traveler in the family, but I do try to get out and around as much as possible when I can, and since I have a bad habit of not using all of my vacation as often as I should, that makes me more inclined to get out and use it before I lose it!
> 
> We have his family in Houston, so even tho he's not going w/ me, I'll probably spend time at his gparents house in Montgomery at the lake.  I just need to find a car to drive to get there




I'm just a hop skip and a jump from Montgomery


----------



## kattykay

bunnymasseuse said:


> LOL no drive AROUND TX, not to it from the east coast


 Oh lol I think there are good deals on rental cars now


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Alexsma said:


> Okay Ladies I just need to vent a bit and say I am really--really--really glad it's Friday afternoon and the work day is almost over!!!


 
I'll say an "AMEN!!!" to that.


----------



## happywife18

I'm so glad it's Friday also.  Right now I'm in tpf but I'm so sleepy and tired.


----------



## Melys28

I know I am late but yes ITA ,I am glad it is Friday this has been a long/tiring week for me however, I am glad it is over. Oh yeah and my sitter used to live about 30-45 minutes away from me but she is moving this weekend and she will only live 2 miles away now I am so looking forward to the 5 minute drive after about 2 years.


----------



## TXGirlie

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm so excited I'll be getting to go to Houston and I'll have time for shopping at the outlet too! w00t! I hope I can see some of my fellow TPF'rs while I'm there!


 
Be ready for the humidity!  If you will be in Houston, might as well also head to San Marcos if you have the time (it's about 3 hrs west). 
That's the biggest outlet in TX!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

TXCoachGirlie said:


> Be ready for the humidity!  If you will be in Houston, might as well also head to San Marcos if you have the time (it's about 3 hrs west).
> That's the biggest outlet in TX!


Hmm really? I have time on the weekend, so I can probably do that :0:okay:


----------



## TenYearsGone

I've been SO busy this week I've barely had time to come on Tpf. I feel so behind! I had to get up at 3:00 AM this morning to drive my brother and his girlfriend to Newark Airport. I wish they could have picked a later flight!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I had a weird breakfast this morning.  Coffee, two girl scout cookies and leftover broccoli salad.  I guess I was hoping the broccoli would counteract the cookies?  lol


----------



## colabear1

oopsididitagain said:


> I had a weird breakfast this morning. Coffee, two girl scout cookies and leftover broccoli salad. I guess I was hoping the broccoli would counteract the cookies? lol


 
Hehe. That is a breakfast of champions! My theory is if you put a veggie in it automatically makes it health.


----------



## daniellesmommy

colabear1 said:


> Hehe. That is a breakfast of champions! My theory is if you put a veggie in it automatically makes it health.


That is so funny!! I agree. LOL


----------



## oopsididitagain

colabear1 said:


> Hehe. That is a breakfast of champions! My theory is if you put a veggie in it automatically makes it health.


I think that's so true!!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Maybe if you tell the kids they put broccoli in the cookies they'll leave the rest for you.


----------



## tanukiki

bunnymasseuse said:


> Hmm really? I have time on the weekend, so I can probably do that :0:okay:



Yes yes! You must try to experience San Marcos. It is truly outlet heaven!


----------



## babyjean06

I'm so sad the weekend is almost over and is snowing hardcore today! Which means I'll have to bring my son to work with me and my boss's twins will be there! yeck!

Anyone do anything fun this weekend?


----------



## daniellesmommy

babyjean06 said:


> I'm so sad the weekend is almost over and is snowing hardcore today! Which means I'll have to bring my son to work with me and my boss's twins will be there! yeck!
> 
> Anyone do anything fun this weekend?


Snow? It was so warm yesterday here 85 and close to the same for today. Beautiful weather...but we so need MORE rain.


----------



## Melys28

babyjean06 said:


> I'm so sad the weekend is almost over and is snowing hardcore today! Which means I'll have to bring my son to work with me and my boss's twins will be there! yeck!
> 
> Anyone do anything fun this weekend?



LOL!! I did not do anything but clean and laundry  sure wish we had some snow here in AZ, it was really hot and mind you it only got to like 80 degrees I think and that is nothing compared to our Summers.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I've spent most of the weekend at my computer.  When I did get outside it was in the icky 30's.  My allergies are going nuts again with this warm/cold/warm/cold.  I want to live where it's 75 year round!


----------



## TXGirlie

I was just browsing ebay and someone is selling their credit letter with their name and address on it! I thought those could only go to the person it was meant for. I doubt that anyone else can use it.


----------



## kattykay

Who wants to see the car I bought this week?  
I needed something to use on the highway and I know a V8 SUV wasnt the best choice but the price and color sold me!

Please excuse all the crap in the garage.  Of coarse my dad picked the week of the big snow storm to clean out stuff from the basement to go in the garbage.  And the best part was he put it all in the middle no to the side so you could at least get 1 car in.


----------



## tlingitgirl

You will be the Queen of the Road!!


----------



## kattykay

^^I already am when I drive my yukon lol.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I know there's a birthday shout out page some place but I wanted to post here that my hubby brought me home the big bottle of Chanel No.5 for my birthday (tomorrow) and totally surprised me with it just now!!  He is so sweet, I love him!  All I ever told him is that Marilyn Monroe's favorite perfume was Chanel No. 5.  He knows I love MM and he remembered that perfume's name and got it for me.


----------



## Alexsma

Aww how sweet! Happy Birthday!!!



oopsididitagain said:


> I know there's a birthday shout out page some place but I wanted to post here that my hubby brought me home the big bottle of Chanel No.5 for my birthday (tomorrow) and totally surprised me with it just now!! He is so sweet, I love him! All I ever told him is that Marilyn Monroe's favorite perfume was Chanel No. 5. He knows I love MM and he remembered that perfume's name and got it for me.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Alexsma said:


> Aww how sweet! Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you, Alexsma!  I woke up feeling a little sick today but not too bad.  No plans to do anything as my DH is out of town.


----------



## greenpixie

Aw, Happy Birthday Ooops!  Have a great day!  I hope you feel better. 




BTW, did anyone else see the Atlantic Lily that is posted in the Ebay thread? OMG that is amazing!  I am curious to see how high it will go...


----------



## kattykay

Happy Birthday Oops!!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Happy Birthday Oops.  Get some rest.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

KattyKay your new red suv is beautiful.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thanks Alexma, greenpixie, kattykay and OK bag lady.  I had some pizza for my birthday and cake, they were gooooood!  Now I feel like taking a little cat nap.  Kattykay, what a pretty SUV!  Looks to be fun to drive.


----------



## tlingitgirl

Happy Birthday, *oops!*  Enjoy your new perfume! artyhat:


----------



## kattykay

Thanks Ok Bag Lady & Oops!!  I actually got it used but a fantastic deal.  A 2002 fully loaded with 72000 miles for $5500.  Its just a second truck so no need for anything new, and especially not a ford with the way they hold their values.


----------



## daniellesmommy

My 9 yr old play little league and he got drafted to minors and had his first scrimmage today and they won! 4-2. I'm so proud of him. Minors is a huge leap from Jr. Caps that he played last year. More practices, more responsibilities and the coaches really work with the kids more. He's on an awesome team this year & gets the recognition he deserves at this level!


----------



## Alexsma

Congrats to your 9 year old!



daniellesmommy said:


> My 9 yr old play little league and he got drafted to minors and had his first scrimmage today and they won! 4-2. I'm so proud of him. Minors is a huge leap from Jr. Caps that he played last year. More practices, more responsibilities and the coaches really work with the kids more. He's on an awesome team this year & gets the recognition he deserves at this level!


----------



## luralee

Just gotta vent -- I have been trying to sell a bag on the bay and I can't even get close to what I paid!   It's a beautiful bag and I only have taken it out of the house once.   I just can't see selling it for $100 less for one carry!   I think I may just keep it.
I just thought it would at least make closer to what I paid.   I had planned to sell more, but now am thinking that I shouldn't spend the fees to list and then not sell.
Sorry and thanks for "listening".


----------



## kattykay

^^ What kind of bag is it?


----------



## TXGirlie

I know what you mean luralee! I'm doing some spring cleaning myself. Everyone wants a great deal, which is cool, but some bags I can't let go for a lot less than what they are worth. With lots of watchers and not much bidding until the last minute, it makes me want to list it at a BIN more often so I don't have to worry about the final price.


----------



## Taralindsey

luralee said:


> Just gotta vent -- I have been trying to sell a bag on the bay and I can't even get close to what I paid!   It's a beautiful bag and I only have taken it out of the house once.   I just can't see selling it for $100 less for one carry!   I think I may just keep it.
> I just thought it would at least make closer to what I paid.   I had planned to sell more, but now am thinking that I shouldn't spend the fees to list and then not sell.
> Sorry and thanks for "listening".




I hear you.. I am having some of these same problems.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I cannot sell my bag that's been on Bonanzle for a month and it's reasonably priced.


----------



## Alexsma

Tgif!


----------



## nawth21

luralee said:


> Just gotta vent -- I have been trying to sell a bag on the bay and I can't even get close to what I paid!   It's a beautiful bag and I only have taken it out of the house once.   I just can't see selling it for $100 less for one carry!   I think I may just keep it.
> I just thought it would at least make closer to what I paid.   I had planned to sell more, but now am thinking that I shouldn't spend the fees to list and then not sell.
> Sorry and thanks for "listening".



Story of my selling life.  But at the same time, as a buyer I will only pay a certain % of retail for a used bag - especially if it is not rare and/or still available in stores.  So I figure as long as I get some money back it's OK


----------



## Taralindsey

I have woken up with a massive headache for the past 2 days... I hate headaches!!!  I have a wedding tomorrow @ noon so I better not have a headache!  ARHHHH!! I am so nervous about the wedding! The Venue is not so pretty so I am going to have to get really creative on the formal shots and bride/goom and bridals..    and the "getting ready" shots of the bride are going to be in a white walled, covered with kids posters, florescant lit, sunday school room.    

I hope I can pull it off!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Taralindsey said:


> I have woken up with a massive headache for the past 2 days... I hate headaches!!!  I have a wedding tomorrow @ noon so I better not have a headache!  ARHHHH!! I am so nervous about the wedding! The Venue is not so pretty so I am going to have to get really creative on the formal shots and bride/goom and bridals..    and the "getting ready" shots of the bride are going to be in a white walled, covered with kids posters, florescant lit, sunday school room.
> 
> I hope I can pull it off!



I have faith in ya!

I've got to get my stuff packed this weekend to decide what I'm taking with me to Houston this next week, and pack enough stuff as I don't think I'll have any opportunity to do laundry while I'm there.  I'm anxious, we don't have any local Sonic's so I'll have to get some strawberry limeaide's with xtra strawberry   and I'll get to visit some outlets I've never been to... not to mention see my relatives on my BH's side.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Taralindsey, I hope you feel better real soon, I hate those blasted headaches!  Bunny, I hope you have fun, you're making me want to go to Sonics even though I haven't ever been there before and there's one just up the street.  Road trips are fun, wish I was going on one.  I want to go to Disneyland.


----------



## Taralindsey

bunnymasseuse said:


> I have faith in ya!
> 
> I've got to get my stuff packed this weekend to decide what I'm taking with me to Houston this next week, and pack enough stuff as I don't think I'll have any opportunity to do laundry while I'm there.  I'm anxious, we don't have any local Sonic's so I'll have to get some strawberry limeaide's with xtra strawberry   and I'll get to visit some outlets I've never been to... not to mention see my relatives on my BH's side.





You can use my washer/dryer if you want 

I am excited! I want to go shopping with you or something.. or eat Sonic.. YUM!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Taralindsey said:


> You can use my washer/dryer if you want
> 
> I am excited! I want to go shopping with you or something.. or eat Sonic.. YUM!


I havn't been back to Houston since 07 when I got married  so it will be nice, I'll be back during Thnxgiving this year too tho, for the Aggie showdown with the Longhorns...

The last time I got a Sonic was when I was up in Lancaster at the Coach outlet and saw it across the street  w00t!


----------



## Alexsma

I hope that you feel better soon!

I have also had a 2 day headache and tried taking a clartin to see if it  would help. And it did! I think my headache had something to do with the weather change around here.

I am sure that the pics will be lovely!




Taralindsey said:


> I have woken up with a massive headache for the past 2 days... I hate headaches!!! I have a wedding tomorrow @ noon so I better not have a headache! ARHHHH!! I am so nervous about the wedding! The Venue is not so pretty so I am going to have to get really creative on the formal shots and bride/goom and bridals.. and the "getting ready" shots of the bride are going to be in a white walled, covered with kids posters, florescant lit, sunday school room.
> 
> I hope I can pull it off!


----------



## luralee

kattykay said:


> ^^ What kind of bag is it?


 

Hi, kattykay.
It's an Ergo XL Belted Tote in Parchment.


----------



## luralee

nawth21 said:


> Story of my selling life. But at the same time, as a buyer I will only pay a certain % of retail for a used bag - especially if it is not rare and/or still available in stores. So I figure as long as I get some money back it's OK


 
nawth21 -- I understand, really.   It's just that it is a really gorgeous bag - no longer available in stores and a couple of other sellers have ones that are way higher priced than mine.   So I just thought I would be able to sell it for closer to what I paid at the outlet.   I may just keep it and try to sell some others instead.   I understand why some of my other bags might not go for as much -- they aren't quite as desirable or popular.
Just gotta keep trying, I guess.


----------



## luralee

Taralindsey said:


> I have woken up with a massive headache for the past 2 days... I hate headaches!!! I have a wedding tomorrow @ noon so I better not have a headache! ARHHHH!! I am so nervous about the wedding! The Venue is not so pretty so I am going to have to get really creative on the formal shots and bride/goom and bridals.. and the "getting ready" shots of the bride are going to be in a white walled, covered with kids posters, florescant lit, sunday school room.
> 
> I hope I can pull it off!


 
Hope you feel better, Tara.   I don't get headaches often, but I hate them.
I know you will take gorgeous pics and it will all be beautiful.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bunnymasseuse said:


> I have faith in ya!
> 
> I've got to get my stuff packed this weekend to decide what I'm taking with me to Houston this next week, and pack enough stuff as I don't think I'll have any opportunity to do laundry while I'm there. *I'm anxious, we don't have any local Sonic's so I'll have to get some strawberry limeaide's with xtra strawberry * and I'll get to visit some outlets I've never been to... not to mention see my relatives on my BH's side.


 

You have *got* to try Sonic's dollar menu chicken strip sandwich while you're there too.  I had one and a lemon berry slush for dinner last night.  Oh, and tell them you do want your receipt when they ask.  They've been putting phone numbers on the bottom of some of them for you to call and report your service then you get a code for a free route 44 on your next visit.  Sonic's one of the few restaurants in my hometown, so we're regulars.  LOL


----------



## bunnymasseuse

OK Bag Lady said:


> You have *got* to try Sonic's dollar menu chicken strip sandwich while you're there too.  I had one and a lemon berry slush for dinner last night.  Oh, and tell them you do want your receipt when they ask.  They've been putting phone numbers on the bottom of some of them for you to call and report your service then you get a code for a free route 44 on your next visit.  Sonic's one of the few restaurants in my hometown, so we're regulars.  LOL


Cool, i'll have to do that!  I normally get those horrible for you covered tater tots


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I can't blame you for getting their covered tater tots.  The chili is awesome.  Some Sonics will sell you a medium drink cup full of chili if you ask.  One of our local ones does that for $1.50.  My kiddo is a chili-maniac or I wouldn't know that.  LOL  I'll tell you a little secret, they don't make their chili, they get it from a company called Malone's.  My mother used to run a concession stand with a friend when I was in my teens and they'd get their nacho chili from Malone's.  She thought it was the same and one day drove into the Sonic - right behind the Malone's truck that was making a delivery.  Since you don't have Sonic there, it might be worth finding out if you can order from them.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Speaking of Sonic we are finally getting one over in the town next to us! So excited!

My boys had opening day for Little League BB today. My oldest, who is in minors now won 12-3. Many of the runs game from stolen bases! His team is awesome this year. My younger son won too but it's Jr. Caps and slightly boring still, but gotta give them the same attention. They played at the same time so I had to hang out in between the fields so I could watch both at the same time. LOL


----------



## daniellesmommy

Taralindsey said:


> I have woken up with a massive headache for the past 2 days... I hate headaches!! !


Sorry about the headaches.....I have a terrible one today too and it won't go away. I get them really bad every so often. It really sucks! Feel better!!


----------



## TXGirlie

bunnymasseuse said:


> I have faith in ya!
> 
> I've got to get my stuff packed this weekend to decide what I'm taking with me to Houston this next week, and pack enough stuff as I don't think I'll have any opportunity to do laundry while I'm there. I'm anxious, we don't have any local Sonic's so I'll have to get some strawberry limeaide's with xtra strawberry  and I'll get to visit some outlets I've never been to... not to mention see my relatives on my BH's side.


 
FYI- 2-4pm is happy hour everyday at Sonic! You get half-priced drinks, slushes and limeades. They also have a revamped dollar menu. I like to get the $1 tater tots and a lemon-berry slush...sometimes the strawberry limeade too.


----------



## choozen1ne

I am having really bad acid reflux right now , god i wish it would stop already ,none of the medicine is workign right now , not fun 

I did go to the outlet today and picked up a couple of thing , I will do a sunday morning reveal


----------



## kattykay

I am so tired!  I went and took a day trip to DC with my friend on friday b/c she wanted to see the white house.  I told her it was nothing special but she wanted to see it anyway.  We must have walked 10 miles and then drove home and got in around 11.  Such a long day but so much fun!  Then today I drove all over looking for a new computer since my old one kicked the bucket on thurs, and I came home empty handed.  

Speaking of sonic, they are putting one in, in the next town over from me!! So excited the closets one was like 40 mins away and now I can drive like 10-15!!


----------



## Taralindsey

I am so tired! Wedding work really takes a lot out of me! 

I got some pretty pictures though!  Here are a few out of the cards I have gone through... There are like 1000 pictures, LOL!


----------



## kattykay

Tara those pics are really good!! your such an awesome photographer


----------



## OK Bag Lady

choozen1ne said:


> I am having really bad acid reflux right now , god i wish it would stop already ,none of the medicine is workign right now , not fun
> 
> I did go to the outlet today and picked up a couple of thing , I will do a sunday morning reveal


 
This sounds crazy, but do you like root beer?  I discovered by accident it really helps me anytime I have stomach or acid problems.  I never eat pizza or mexican food without drinking root beer now.


----------



## superstar

Tara those are some great pics.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Have you seen the mini laptops?  I'm thinking of getting on if they're really any good.   One of the stores had an HP for around $300 last week.  I've been lugging my laptop everywhere for the last few weeks and that baby starts getting heavy after a while.  

It amazes me how Sonic has spread over the last 10 years.  When I was first online if I mentioned Sonic, most people thought I was talking about the Hedgehog!  I've always had a Sonic nearby since it's OKC based.  My parents were/are very frugal so it was a big deal if Mom mentioned craving a hot fudge sundae.  My brother, sister and I would race for the car because we knew she was talking Dad into a Sonic run which meant foot long coneys or chocolate dipped cones for us.




kattykay said:


> I am so tired! I went and took a day trip to DC with my friend on friday b/c she wanted to see the white house. I told her it was nothing special but she wanted to see it anyway. We must have walked 10 miles and then drove home and got in around 11. Such a long day but so much fun! Then today I drove all over looking for a new computer since my old one kicked the bucket on thurs, and I came home empty handed.
> 
> Speaking of sonic, they are putting one in, in the next town over from me!! So excited the closets one was like 40 mins away and now I can drive like 10-15!!


----------



## Melys28

Tara your pics came out soo good! You are very talented!!


----------



## Barlow

Taralindsey said:


> I am so tired! Wedding work really takes a lot out of me!
> 
> I got some pretty pictures though! Here are a few out of the cards I have gone through... There are like 1000 pictures, LOL!


 
Those pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## happywife18

Taralindsey where I you located, if you are close by I would like to have a picture taken by you. You did a really good job taking those wedding photos. Do you have a studio?


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just got a Mazda 6! YAY!


----------



## TXGirlie

congrats! Got a pic?


----------



## harmnydiva

OK Bag Lady said:


> Have you seen the mini laptops?  I'm thinking of getting on if they're really any good.   One of the stores had an HP for around $300 last week.  I've been lugging my laptop everywhere for the last few weeks and that baby starts getting heavy after a while.



I have one and I  it!  I got the MSI Wind, it's 10" and amazing.  It's super quiet and fast!  It turns on super quick like 2 seconds!  First I was going to get the Dell 9" but it was on back order.  Then I decided to get the HP, but I read reviews and the fan was super loud! So that's why I went with the MSI and I haven't regretted it since!

If you have any questions, let me know


----------



## harmnydiva

Taralindsey said:


> I am so tired! Wedding work really takes a lot out of me!



Awesome captures!  I shot a few weddings when I first started working as a photographer and it definitely is a lot of work!  It's one of the reasons I don't shoot weddings anymore lol 

Rock on girl!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TXCoachGirlie said:


> congrats! Got a pic?


Thanks! Nope not yet, gotta take some pics possibly today!
​


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachGirl12 said:


> I just got a Mazda 6! YAY!


I had a mazda 6 sportwagon , she was wonderful, but after a drunk driver hit her she wasn't the same.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Sorry to hear about your ride bunny 

Here is my new ride that I got on Saturday! (Modifications to come, which include window tint and rims eventually!)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^Sorry to hear about your ride bunny
> 
> Here is my new ride that I got on Saturday! (Modifications to come, which include window tint and rims eventually!)


Here was mine when bought in 04









Car I bought in 06 to replace it after it was totalled


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Hey girls...I just bought this jacket...so soft!  Do you think I could use the apple rain guard repellent spray as a treatment on this?  I know it's not a Coach question, so I thought I'd ask you all in the chat thread
http://www.coldwatercreek.com/Products/ProductATB.aspx?productid=44535&ensembleid=50630


----------



## kattykay

CoachGirl thats a nice car!!  My father wants the Mazda3 or the Mazda6 for his commuter car, Ive driven both and they are nice!!  Bunny your new car is hot too though!!  

HGG, I dont see why you couldnt use rainguard on there.  maybe try it in a little spot and see what happens first.


----------



## CoachGirl12

kattykay said:


> CoachGirl thats a nice car!!  My father wants the Mazda3 or the Mazda6 for his commuter car, Ive driven both and they are nice!!  Bunny your new car is hot too though!!
> 
> HGG, I dont see why you couldnt use rainguard on there.  maybe try it in a little spot and see what happens first.


Hey thanks kattykay! Yeah in a few months or so it will look even more sick once I get my windows tinted, add rims and a possibly some things under the hood and underneath ! Can't wait!


----------



## TnC

Ooh CoachGirl12 nice ride!! I just got my car some new rims a week ago!! I'm gonna post up some pics whenever we get some good shots. Can't wait to see yours after all the mods!! Congrats!


----------



## kattykay

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hey thanks kattykay! Yeah in a few months or so it will look even more sick once I get my windows tinted, add rims and a possibly some things under the hood and underneath ! Can't wait!


 
you should put some altezza lights like these on:
http://www.kingsource.com/tl-2cb010-70447-8-a.html 

or get the clear ones off the newer models which are probably cheaper than the altezzas.


----------



## TXGirlie

OK Bag Lady said:


> Have you seen the mini laptops? I'm thinking of getting on if they're really any good. One of the stores had an HP for around $300 last week. I've been lugging my laptop everywhere for the last few weeks and that baby starts getting heavy after a while.
> 
> It amazes me how Sonic has spread over the last 10 years. When I was first online if I mentioned Sonic, most people thought I was talking about the Hedgehog! I've always had a Sonic nearby since it's OKC based. My parents were/are very frugal so it was a big deal if Mom mentioned craving a hot fudge sundae. My brother, sister and I would race for the car because we knew she was talking Dad into a Sonic run which meant foot long coneys or chocolate dipped cones for us.


 
I want to get one of those Acer mini laptops, also around $300. I'm just waiting for my Office Depot giftcard to come in, then I'll be getting it.


----------



## TXGirlie

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^Sorry to hear about your ride bunny
> 
> Here is my new ride that I got on Saturday! (Modifications to come, which include window tint and rims eventually!)


 
Nice car! My BF has a Mazda 3, and he takes the 'Zoom Zoom' motto a little too literally...   I have to hang on to my seat while he stomps on the accelerator..lol


----------



## OK Bag Lady

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I want to get one of those Acer mini laptops, also around $300. I'm just waiting for my Office Depot giftcard to come in, then I'll be getting it.


 
I've noticed Acer has a mini laptop too.  I've never used an Acer.  Are they really good?  I've only had HP, Dell, Mac, and Compaq.  I returned the Compaq.  I'm not stuck on a brand as long as it's well-made and light at this point.  It takes me two trips to get my things into my school every morning!


----------



## TXGirlie

OK Bag Lady said:


> I've noticed Acer has a mini laptop too. I've never used an Acer. Are they really good? I've only had HP, Dell, Mac, and Compaq. I returned the Compaq. I'm not stuck on a brand as long as it's well-made and light at this point. It takes me two trips to get my things into my school every morning!


 
Acers are good and well priced, according to my BF . My laptop is a Dell though. I like the mini Dells, but they are priced kind of high for what they are. So from what I've seen, Acer is the winner. If you need internet AT&T has a deal thru Radio Shack where you can get the mini Acer for $150 if you sign up for a 2 yr service plan. You would have an internet connection wherever you go, so it's sort of like a cell phone in that way. I think the monthly cost is $60.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I'll check out the Acers too.  I won't need internet for at least 2 years since I just bought a new Blackberry and get the tethering package for $15 a month.  I was going to get the wireless usb modem but the salesman showed me that the Blackberry with BB service and tethering was only $40 instead of $60 for the wireless modem.  I'm using it now and I love it.  I can have several Internet Explorer windows open and it doesn't slow down at all.  

This is one of the reasons I want a mini laptop because now that I can use the tethering, I've been lugging the laptop into my classroom and taking the kids on virtual field trips using an LCD projector.  We've gone to the Louvre to see our friend Mona Lisa and they're loving the Dale Chihuly site.  I have a pc in my classroom of course, but it's a PITA to hook up to the projector because the view is too big from that angle.


----------



## CoachGirl12

kattykay said:


> you should put some altezza lights like these on:
> http://www.kingsource.com/tl-2cb010-70447-8-a.html
> 
> or get the clear ones off the newer models which are probably cheaper than the altezzas.


I was looking at those! Thats so funny! Yep I'm probably going to get some of those for sure!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TnC said:


> Ooh CoachGirl12 nice ride!! I just got my car some new rims a week ago!! I'm gonna post up some pics whenever we get some good shots. Can't wait to see yours after all the mods!! Congrats!


Thanks TnC! Yeah you should definitely post pics! I love your car its hot!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

TXCoachGirlie said:


> Nice car! My BF has a Mazda 3, and he takes the 'Zoom Zoom' motto a little too literally...   I have to hang on to my seat while he stomps on the accelerator..lol


Thanks hun! LOL, I love the Zoom Zoom! Thats what I call mine!!


----------



## Charlie

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^Sorry to hear about your ride bunny
> 
> Here is my new ride that I got on Saturday! (Modifications to come, which include window tint and rims eventually!)


 



TXCoachGirlie said:


> Nice car! My BF has a Mazda 3, and he takes the 'Zoom Zoom' motto a little too literally...  I have to hang on to my seat while he stomps on the accelerator..lol


 
Don't you just love it? hahaha, I know I do.



CoachGirl12 said:


> Hey thanks kattykay! Yeah in a few months or so it will look even more sick once I get my windows tinted, add rims and a possibly some things under the hood and underneath ! Can't wait!


 
Dude, I just tinted mine too but getting rims never crossed my mind, that now you mention it . You car is going to luck SICK!!! I love the zoom, zoom too... I will love to ride a motorcycle once or race a car.. DH does not know this  but I love driving his truck for the noise it makes, not like a zoom but you get the idea. My friend and old roommate has a mazda, awesome car. Congrats again S 


Bunny, your new car is very nice. Sorry about the drunk driver, my old car was totalled by a stupid driving-while-texting guy. He was not drunk but he sure made a great damage . Sorry you had to go through this, was he charge with a DUI?


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Do you know they're calling that driving while in-text-icated?  For real!


----------



## Charlie

OK Bag Lady said:


> ^^ Do you know they're calling that driving while in-text-icated? For real!


 

hahahhaa, you are brilliant!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Charlie said:


> Bunny, your new car is very nice. Sorry about the drunk driver, my old car was totalled by a stupid driving-while-texting guy. He was not drunk but he sure made a great damage . Sorry you had to go through this, was he charge with a DUI?


Yeah, I made sure to go to court to ensure he got his full 3yrs suspended license, but as of this past Feb 19th he can drive again, I just hope they made him have to have the breathalyzer ignition in his vehicle, this was his second offense.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

great car Coachgirl12

i'd love a new car...I'm driving a 95' pontiac grand am...it only has 70,000 miles on it because it was my mom's but she never had a license...it was only used on weekends when my dad could drive her.  I'm hoping it will last me three more years until i am finished with law school...then Mercedes Benz here I come!  I would like to buy a car now...and I have enough money saved up to do so..but I'd rather buy purses instead!


----------



## Charlie

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yeah, I made sure to go to court to ensure he got his full 3yrs suspended license, but as of this past Feb 19th he can drive again, I just hope they made him have to have the breathalyzer ignition in his vehicle, this was his second offense.


 
Wow, I hate drunk drivers. They are not smart enough to realized they not only endanger themselves but other inocent people. We are handling a case right now (about to settle) againts a minor driving under the influence. Our clients, four young ladies were driving back from SF around 10:00 p.m. (did not drink oranything like that, they just went shopping there) when they were hit by another young lady, 17 at that time. She was super drunk and got into the wrong lane. They were injured pretty badly and hospitalized for weeks. They all recovered but one of them lost forever her sigh, at 18!!! 

The first time she (driver) was bailed out and violated her probation when she drove under the influence AGAIN!!! WTF, this time around she was sentenced to 9 years, she is only 19


----------



## kattykay

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yeah, I made sure to go to court to ensure he got his full 3yrs suspended license, but as of this past Feb 19th he can drive again, I just hope they made him have to have the breathalyzer ignition in his vehicle, this was his second offense.


 
My Jeep was hit by a drunk driver.  He got his liscense suspended for a year and got 30 days in jail.  He was wasted when he hit me.  I cant remember his BAC exactly but you could smell the alcohol on him before he even opened his mouth.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

My best friend's parents were killed by a drunk driver back when her kids were little.  The drunk driver died in the accident too.  Tests proved his blood alcohol level was so high he was less than .02 from being dead when he left the last bar of the night - they'd been to 3.  She and her siblings had to sue the estate to get insurance companies to pay off.  His drinking buddy uncle tried to say it was an accident.  Her attorney told him it's not an accident when you hit a car so hard the doors jam and a man burns up inside because he cannot escape.  Maybe I'm too straight laced, but my opinion is if your life is so bad you have to get drunk all the time, hire a therapist - it's got to be cheaper than all that alcohol anyway!


----------



## kattykay

^^ I really dont understand what would make someone drive when they are drunk.  Whenever me and my friends go out we always had a DD.  I can understand if you go out for dinner and have a beer then fine go ahead, but it bothers me so much when people think they are ok to drive.  seriously call a cab, it will save you in the long time.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Some wrecker services will give you a free tow if you call them instead of driving while intoxicated.  Sometimes cab companies will do this too


----------



## NorthStar

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^Sorry to hear about your ride bunny
> 
> Here is my new ride that I got on Saturday! (Modifications to come, which include window tint and rims eventually!)



Congrats on the new ride woman!!!!  It's sweeeeeeet!!!

My car used to be cool, tricked out with the stereo system, turbo, carbon fiber tail lights, lighted stick shift, etc (the racing version of the Neon, called an R/T...she just turned 10 years old...awww)...but it's old now and needs new shocks...looks like I'm driving a hoop-D down the road bouncing up and down-HA!!!


----------



## NorthStar

kattykay said:


> ^^ I really dont understand what would make someone drive when they are drunk.  Whenever me and my friends go out we always had a DD.  I can understand if you go out for dinner and have a beer then fine go ahead, but it bothers me so much when people think they are ok to drive.  seriously call a cab, it will save you in the long time.



Back when I was young and MUCH dumber, and used to party pretty hardy at the bar, I would make sure that I either didn't drive there, or handed my keys to a trusted friend...it's crazy how too much alcohol can cloud your judgment and make you feel invincible...quite scary actually!


----------



## kattykay

NorthStar said:


> Congrats on the new ride woman!!!! It's sweeeeeeet!!!
> 
> My car used to be cool, tricked out with the stereo system, turbo, carbon fiber tail lights, lighted stick shift, etc (the racing version of the Neon, called an R/T...she just turned 10 years old...awww)...but it's old now and needs new shocks...looks like I'm driving a hoop-D down the road bouncing up and down-HA!!!


 
My Jeep was like that.  The SRT it was so HOT, but after months of getting 8-10 mpg it was just as well I didnt get another one.


----------



## CoachGirl12

NorthStar said:


> Congrats on the new ride woman!!!!  It's sweeeeeeet!!!
> 
> My car used to be cool, tricked out with the stereo system, turbo, carbon fiber tail lights, lighted stick shift, etc (the racing version of the Neon, called an R/T...she just turned 10 years old...awww)...but it's old now and needs new shocks...looks like I'm driving a hoop-D down the road bouncing up and down-HA!!!


LMAO, thats hilarious NorthStar, I could go on and on talking about cars, love goin to car shows, I'm an only child, so my dad taught me a lot about cars, sports, etc, so I'm basically a tomboy at heart!  I used to be obsessed w/those R/T's! I dated a guy that use to drive one of those! Thats funny cuz I just traded in my cavalier towards this car, and it was 10 yrs old as well! It had 140K miles on it, so it was about time, but it was in mint condition!


----------



## greenpixie

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I want to get one of those Acer mini laptops, also around $300. I'm just waiting for my Office Depot giftcard to come in, then I'll be getting it.


 
I just got an Acer myself - it is out for delivery today!  I'll keep you guys posted on it.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Did you get the 9 inch notebook?  I looked at Staples, Office Depot, and Best Buy's websites today.  One of them offers a free printer with purchase.  I noticed Acer has a pink notebook in this size.


----------



## TXGirlie

^^ The pink mini Acer will be mine!!!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I really love that pink.  We may have to be mini laptop twins.  That will be one way to get my son to leave my computer alone - NOT!  I bought a pink DS and guess who used it all weekend - the rugrat!  His is defective and I didn't have time to return it since I was studying for a midterm which I think I aced tonight.  Yeah me!!!  

I wouldn't have studying half as hard if I'd known it was only going to be 5 suck-tacular essay questions.  My second graders could have written a better test.  I'll concede it might have been harder if I hadn't spent all weekend typing the answers to all the questions from the emailed study guide which I'd saved on my laptop.  So, it was open note, open study guide, open book and I copied and pasted the answers from the study guide as needed.  Can you tell I'm cranky and crampy tonight?  LOL  It's one of those pms nights where I could suck down half a pound of m&ms without any guilt at all.  Now that I think of it, I broke my ice water rule and drank way too much Mt. Dew through dinner and the test.


----------



## tlingitgirl

I've been away from the forum for a few days.  Hello everyone!  I am doing a little looking around the forum and watching a show on a new little people couple on TLC. The gal is carrying a camel leather Madeline!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Awe I love Madelines


----------



## tlingitgirl

^^Me too!  I have the large black leather. So classy!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I'd love to find the beet Madeline at a great price.  I had a siggy parchment last fall and had to return it.  I went to clean the handles with a baby wipe and the color came off.


----------



## Alexsma

The Pink won't help!

I ordered a Pink Dell last summer hoping that I could keep DH and DS off my laptop. So far that hasn't worked!



OK Bag Lady said:


> I really love that pink. We may have to be mini laptop twins. That will be one way to get my son to leave my computer alone - NOT! I bought a pink DS and guess who used it all weekend - the rugrat! His is defective and I didn't have time to return it since I was studying for a midterm which I think I aced tonight. Yeah me!!!
> 
> I wouldn't have studying half as hard if I'd known it was only going to be 5 suck-tacular essay questions. My second graders could have written a better test. I'll concede it might have been harder if I hadn't spent all weekend typing the answers to all the questions from the emailed study guide which I'd saved on my laptop. So, it was open note, open study guide, open book and I copied and pasted the answers from the study guide as needed. Can you tell I'm cranky and crampy tonight? LOL It's one of those pms nights where I could suck down half a pound of m&ms without any guilt at all. Now that I think of it, I broke my ice water rule and drank way too much Mt. Dew through dinner and the test.


----------



## Alexsma

I love the beet color!!!

I would love to find of of those still to this day, I do however have the Large Black Signature and love that bag!!



OK Bag Lady said:


> I'd love to find the beet Madeline at a great price. I had a siggy parchment last fall and had to return it. I went to clean the handles with a baby wipe and the color came off.


----------



## harmnydiva

Those looking at the mini laptops, you should look into the MSI Wind.  I have one and I haven't had any issues with it.  I  it!  I have the black one, but it comes in pink and white as well..


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ Thanks for the tip.  Where did you find yours?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

OMG, going somewhere that has Coach Outlets near me (including the Crocs one) is DANgerous!


----------



## greenpixie

The one I got is the Acer Aspire One 8.9 inch laptop.  Windows XP, 160 gig hard drive, 1 GB RAM, 6 cell battery.  I LOVE it!  It will take a tiny bit of adjustment to get used to typing on the smaller keyboard, but just a little.  It is so compact but a great tool for me.  It is just what I was looking for.  Only $300-ish on tigerdirect.com, and they shipped it the day I ordered!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

I know, I know, I only ever come here to complain, but can I complain again? 
I'm really getting disheartened by stuff on e-bay now.  I'm trying to fill in my collection w/ "legacy" pieces as I'm not so hot on the newer collections...so I've been buying on the bay more than usual.  This is my third "bad" ebay experience within the last few weeks. 

1st buy) True condition of legacy top-handle pouch in 'rose' not described in listing, and couldn't detect in the listing pics. (strong flash as Jess/Dragonette suggested may have hidden the flaws). The leather had faded to white in all the creases on the bag..... After I contacted the seller he did give me a $15.00 credit so I'm planning on making this bag a 'dye job' project.

2nd buy) Yesterday I received a scarf print purse that had writing inside on the lining in typewriter correction fluid (I think it must have been a store's way of marking the bag "final sale" or something....) I went back to look at the listing's pics. and realized that the seller either covered the marking w/ her hand as she held out the creed, and in another pic. just took a pic of  the "coach" label "'wide left' as it were" so the marking didn't show. (HOW DO I NOT NOTICE THESE THINGS AT THE TIME!!) .  I did e-mail the seller and tell her that I'm a 'collector' and that the markings de-valued it as a collecter's item, so she allowed me to return it and credited me today.       

3rd buy) Tonight I receive a 'gently used/only slight pilling"  Legacy Stripe wallet to see that it has several snags and two pen marks, I definitely wouldn't call these snags, pilling.  Again, I'm thinking, how did I miss this in the listing's pics., so I go back to the listing and realize the stripes on the wallet I have are NOT the same as the pics. in the listing, so I go back through the seller's previous listings and see that the seller has 'reused' pics. from an earlier auction of a NWT Legacy stripe wallet.  False advertising I say~ Seller says no returns, but I e-mailed her anyway, so we shall see .

So, thanks for letting me vent!  I think I'm going to have to stick to only looking at auctions on NTW bags and also steer clear of things that don't have tags "ATTACHED" like wallets, that can potentially be in a condition other than "as described".  
I guess relying on the seller's feedback (which for all three was 100%) just doesn't cut it anymore?


----------



## TenYearsGone

Anyone else have a load of sh*t to do right now and practically no time to do it!? This week has been hectic and it's not even over yet. :s

On a happier note I'm going shopping tomorrow and I'm bringing my daddy's credit card with me.


----------



## daniellesmommy

TenYearsGone said:


> Anyone else have a load of sh*t to do right now and practically no time to do it!? This week has been hectic and it's not even over yet. :s
> 
> On a happier note I'm going shopping tomorrow and I'm bringing my daddy's credit card with me.


That's the my life in a nutshell...especially with both my boys playing baseball right now we are living at the field. LOL Tonight is the only night we are actually home this evening.


----------



## TenYearsGone

daniellesmommy said:


> That's the my life in a nutshell...especially with both my boys playing baseball right now we are living at the field. LOL Tonight is the only night we are actually home this evening.



I can totally relate. I used to practically live at my cheerleading gym AND on the rare occurrence that I wasn't there or at a competition I was at the field for my little brother's baseball.


----------



## Alexsma

I can understand, we just finished up with wrestling season. I felt like my life was spent sitting in one gym or another. Also the early mornings tourneys with WI's at 7 or 8 AM argh!

Another thing is that in Ohio they don't cancel these events for weather either, we drove 30 miles to on in the worst snowstorm of the year. And we made it on time, even though the tourney started 40 mins late.




daniellesmommy said:


> That's the my life in a nutshell...especially with both my boys playing baseball right now we are living at the field. LOL Tonight is the only night we are actually home this evening.


----------



## harmnydiva

OK Bag Lady said:


> ^^ Thanks for the tip.  Where did you find yours?



I got mine on Amazon, like 4 months ago... of course the price has gone down since then!  Lol!  I love my Wind


----------



## bagap

Thanks for the mini laptop tips, everyone.  I've been eyeing them for a few months but have yet to buy one.  But yesterday my keyboard on my five year old laptop literally started disintegrating (keys popping off)...I'm sure tPFing for several hours straight has NOTHING to do with it


----------



## mrodriquez2006

hey ladies...help me get rid of bags!!! tell me everything is going to be ok!  it's like I'm freaking out because I have to sell some!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bagap said:


> Thanks for the mini laptop tips, everyone. I've been eyeing them for a few months but have yet to buy one. But yesterday my keyboard on my five year old laptop literally started disintegrating (keys popping off)...*I'm sure tPFing for several hours straight has NOTHING to do with it*


 
No, of course not!  :okay:  BTW, Best Buy carries the MSI Wind in stock in my town.  I'm going to look at it after school today.


----------



## colabear1

This has truely been a horrible friday 13th. I had a terrible day at work and employee morale has been down for awhile. Then to top off a horrible day at work I realize one of my fav ponytail scarf fell off of my bag.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mrodriquez2006 said:


> hey ladies...help me get rid of bags!!! tell me everything is going to be ok!  it's like I'm freaking out because I have to sell some!


 feel free to give me any you don't have room for and ill take them back home w/ me   heehee! (and no, I'm not asking her to sell them to me either... I don't like purple!)  just means its time to trim the herd!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I had my first tx chcken fried steak tonight and feel like I gained the weight of a small cow


----------



## TenYearsGone

bunnymasseuse said:


> I had my first tx chcken fried steak tonight and feel like I gained the weight of a small cow



I had my first iced drink from Godiva today and I felt the same way. It was delicious though, Dark Chocolate Raspberry.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

bunnymasseuse said:


> I had my first tx chcken fried steak tonight and feel like I gained the weight of a small cow



welcome to texas!  i can down one of those is 3 mins flat...i've timed myself LOL, it was a dare...and I love every bite!  one of my favorite foods!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

mrodriquez2006 said:


> welcome to texas! i can down one of those is *3 mins flat*...I've timed myself LOL, it was a dare...and I love every bite! one of my favorite foods!


 
Wow!  Chicken fried steak is my favorite pig out food.  I've never timed myself, but I'm sure you beat me by far.


----------



## CoachGirl12

mrodriquez2006 said:


> hey ladies...help me get rid of bags!!! tell me everything is going to be ok!  it's like I'm freaking out because I have to sell some!


I'm in the same boat as you woman! I feel the same way!


----------



## bagap

OK Bag Lady said:


> No, of course not!  :okay:  BTW, Best Buy carries the MSI Wind in stock in my town.  I'm going to look at it after school today.



Did you find one?  We have a Best Buy in town and I'll have to go check them out.  I hate to buy another laptop right now with this PCE calling my name...it just seems like a waste of good Coach money, ya know


----------



## bagap

mrodriquez2006 said:


> hey ladies...help me get rid of bags!!! tell me everything is going to be ok! it's like I'm freaking out because I have to sell some!



Hey, Melanie...sorry you have to sell some of your bags   Do you have some in mind already and are trying to narrow down your choices?


----------



## luralee

CoachGirl12 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you woman! I feel the same way!


 

Me, three. I tried to sell one on the bay and it didn't sell after 3 times. I just can't bring myself to "give" it away. So now I am reviewing all my Coach bags to see which ones I can part with.
Ugh.
The way it looks, tho, my DH should have a job in a few weeks or month and at least then I will be able to breathe a little. 
But I need a job, too! I've been unemployed for almost 11 months and really feeling worthless. I had an interview last week and thought I got it. I came in #2!!!! The contract company that submitted me also submitted another person and that's who got it! So I not only was competing with 5 or 6 other programmers, but also one from my own company. Just doesn't seem right! 
I know lots of others have lost their jobs in the past few months, but for me this is the longest I have EVER been unemployed in my entire life. It's really horrible to be 55 and be in this situation. It makes you rethink your entire career and all the choices you've made.

Sorry -- thanks for listening all!


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

Hey! My name is Amanda, I'm from Atlanta GA.
I'm new to this forum, actually this is the first message board I've ever been on. I'm 19 years old and have two coach bags.. My boyfriend started and is (hopefully) going to keep adding to my collection. I'll post up pics of them later on but I'm excited to learn more about them, how to choose the right one for me, the right one for the time of the year, how to clean them, etc. and make a few friends while doing it. Sooooo there ya go! See you guys later


----------



## momofgirls

C0ACHGiRL326 said:


> Hey! My name is Amanda, I'm from Atlanta GA.
> I'm new to this forum, actually this is the first message board I've ever been on. I'm 19 years old and have two coach bags.. My boyfriend started and is (hopefully) going to keep adding to my collection. I'll post up pics of them later on but I'm excited to learn more about them, how to choose the right one for me, the right one for the time of the year, how to clean them, etc. and make a few friends while doing it. Sooooo there ya go! See you guys later


 Hi Amanda and welcome.
Its fun here


----------



## TenYearsGone

C0ACHGiRL326 said:


> Hey! My name is Amanda, I'm from Atlanta GA.
> I'm new to this forum, actually this is the first message board I've ever been on. I'm 19 years old and have two coach bags.. My boyfriend started and is (hopefully) going to keep adding to my collection. I'll post up pics of them later on but I'm excited to learn more about them, how to choose the right one for me, the right one for the time of the year, how to clean them, etc. and make a few friends while doing it. Sooooo there ya go! See you guys later



Hi Amanda, my names Amanda and I'm also 19 years old. Lol. Welcome!


----------



## daniellesmommy

luralee said:


> Me, three. I tried to sell one on the bay and it didn't sell after 3 times. I just can't bring myself to "give" it away. So now I am reviewing all my Coach bags to see which ones I can part with.
> Ugh.
> The way it looks, tho, my DH should have a job in a few weeks or month and at least then I will be able to breathe a little.
> But I need a job, too! I've been unemployed for almost 11 months and really feeling worthless. I had an interview last week and thought I got it. I came in #2!!!! The contract company that submitted me also submitted another person and that's who got it! So I not only was competing with 5 or 6 other programmers, but also one from my own company. Just doesn't seem right!
> I know lots of others have lost their jobs in the past few months, but for me this is the longest I have EVER been unemployed in my entire life. It's really horrible to be 55 and be in this situation. It makes you rethink your entire career and all the choices you've made.
> 
> Sorry -- thanks for listening all!



I'm sorry!! It's hard right now to even find a job in this economy. I've looked for the occasional part time but until Danielle is in school its not cost efficient to take a part time job because I'd have to pay someone to watch her. And even when she starts school I need to find something between 8:30 & 1:30. So hard. I worked for the same company for 10 yrs up to I had her (that was almost 4 yrs ago). I was so spoiled with that company too. Hubby is a realtor and business is okay, could be better. But it's even hard for him. He specializes in foreclosures and has since we've been together so you would think his business would be booming...but it's not. So many homeowners would rather just walk away from their homes then let a realtor try to short sale their home for them. The mentality (or at least of many that we've encountered) is that if they aren't getting anything out of the sale, than why should he. Umm because its a pain in the ass to short sale a home and work with the lenders these days. It takes months to do a short sale with many of these banks. He had one that started in March of last year and didn't close until Jan. this year. It was with Indy Mac and they are terrible to work with.


----------



## kattykay

^^^ I hate doing short sales! My first took 3 months but then my second took 6 months and that was just annoying so no more for me!  I dont really do residential anymore, Im more into commercial now.


----------



## luralee

C0ACHGiRL326 said:


> Hey! My name is Amanda, I'm from Atlanta GA.
> I'm new to this forum, actually this is the first message board I've ever been on. I'm 19 years old and have two coach bags.. My boyfriend started and is (hopefully) going to keep adding to my collection. I'll post up pics of them later on but I'm excited to learn more about them, how to choose the right one for me, the right one for the time of the year, how to clean them, etc. and make a few friends while doing it. Sooooo there ya go! See you guys later


 
Welcome -- you will love this forum.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bagap said:


> Did you find one? We have a Best Buy in town and I'll have to go check them out. I hate to buy another laptop right now with this PCE calling my name...it just seems like a waste of good Coach money, ya know


 
Uhhhh no.  I haven't even been to Best Buy yet.  The PCE was calling my name too and Coach won by a landslide!!!    I had promised my son a trip to Toys R Us as soon as Spring Break started so he could get a Pokemon download for his DS game.  No clue what the character was in the dl but apparently it was beyond awesome-a-bility.  Anyway, we dropped by the boutique which is across the street from the Toys R Us and I had them hold several bags and other things so I could think it over for the night and we made it into the toy store with 10 minutes to spare.  Then we went to the Dollar Movies for a late night showing of Bride Wars.  I knew the little runt hadn't heard me talking about the Coach goodies being in the movie or I'm sure he wouldn't have asked if I wanted to see it.    I narrowed down my choices and went back today for my goodies.  I'll do a reveal tomorrow.  I didn't get the item I asked you about but went with the other thing that's calling our names.  I don't think I'll regret my choice at all since I even dreamed about it last night.    I got a little something for my RAOK buddy too.  My SA was watching over my holds really well and I could have hugged her when she told me she caught one of the other SAs trying to take one of my things because I had the last two in the store on hold.


----------



## ssmama

Hey ladies, this is my first post in this thread, I have posted on other Coach threads before.  I fell out of love w/ Coach for a while (and sold my old ones to fund other designers) but when they came out with the Sabrinas & Juliannes I fell back in !!! I just booked our hotel last night for Disney World this summer and then started mapping nearby restaurants and malls...it is 0.7 miles from the Coach outlet store!  *WOO HOO!!!*


----------



## mrodriquez2006

bagap said:


> Hey, Melanie...sorry you have to sell some of your bags   Do you have some in mind already and are trying to narrow down your choices?



thanks!  i don't "have" to sell them....but i think it's best...I have a few that i really have never even used...so i'm not really attached...i just have this mental block where i don't want to let them go!  i need a rational logical explanation as to why I should sell them and just not keep them ....i'm so weird


----------



## MrsLinas

TenYearsGone said:


> Anyone else have a load of sh*t to do right now and practically no time to do it!? This week has been hectic and it's not even over yet. :s


 
This is my life story! I have a 7 yr old, 2 yr old and a 6 mo old and I barely have time to do anything...I even missed PCE because I was too pooped to go to the mall!


----------



## daniellesmommy

MrsLinas said:


> This is my life story! I have a 7 yr old, 2 yr old and a 6 mo old and I barely have time to do anything...I even missed PCE because I was too pooped to go to the mall!


I feel your pain! I took my 9 yr old with me on Friday to do my PCE shopping. Luckily I was able to leave my 7 & 4 yr old with hubby. We call those 2 the "married couple" and "partners in crime". LOL


----------



## kattykay

MrsLinas said:


> This is my life story! I have a 7 yr old, 2 yr old and a 6 mo old and I barely have time to do anything...I even missed PCE because I was too pooped to go to the mall!


 
Aww that sucks!  Maybe you can try using it tomorrow?  

Congrats on the new baby!  I remember you had been pregnant but I hadnt saw you on here for a while after you had the baby


----------



## kathyrose

Where are you by OK Bag Lady? I'm in Norman and the only time I see Coach is if I stop by at Dillard's and drool over them. OK has to get some outlets to us soon!


----------



## kathyrose

In other news, I finally got the Ergo Pleated Framed Satchel in magenta! My search is over! My ex boyfriend/best friend saw one in the outlets he went to and got it! I am writing him a check immediately! LOL! I've been regretting not taking her home with me 3 weeks ago when I was at the outlets in PA. There are no outlets where I am at that is a reasonable distance so this was the first time, in about a year I would say, that I've been to one. I got the silver one and was actually deciding between that and magenta but took the silver one with me back here. I don't regret getting the silver, don't get me wrong. I love her but I love the magenta one too and now I have one!!! YAY!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

kathyrose said:


> Where are you by OK Bag Lady? I'm in Norman and the only time I see Coach is if I stop by at Dillard's and drool over them. OK has to get some outlets to us soon!


 

I'm in the Tulsa metro.  I agree we need outlets here.  I get in on the occasional Dillard's sale too like the legacy striped Leah capacity wristlet I scored the other day.  But I want honest-to-goodness-that-was-so-cheap-I-feel-like-I-almost-stole-it sales at the outlets.


----------



## mzedith

i just been browsing, and found this thread.. doh!!

hi fellow Coachies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagap

OK Bag Lady said:


> Uhhhh no.  I haven't even been to Best Buy yet.  The PCE was calling my name too and Coach won by a landslide!!!    I had promised my son a trip to Toys R Us as soon as Spring Break started so he could get a Pokemon download for his DS game.  No clue what the character was in the dl but apparently it was beyond awesome-a-bility.  Anyway, we dropped by the boutique which is across the street from the Toys R Us and I had them hold several bags and other things so I could think it over for the night and we made it into the toy store with 10 minutes to spare.  Then we went to the Dollar Movies for a late night showing of Bride Wars.  I knew the little runt hadn't heard me talking about the Coach goodies being in the movie or I'm sure he wouldn't have asked if I wanted to see it.    I narrowed down my choices and went back today for my goodies.  I'll do a reveal tomorrow.  I didn't get the item I asked you about but went with the other thing that's calling our names.  I don't think I'll regret my choice at all since I even dreamed about it last night.    I got a little something for my RAOK buddy too.  My SA was watching over my holds really well and I could have hugged her when she told me she caught one of the other SAs trying to take one of my things because I had the last two in the store on hold.



Did I miss your reveal?  I'm dying to know what you got.  Your little one sounds so cute.  That's funny about running from the Coach store to the toy store...Coach is like toys for mommies, lol!  Sounds like you had a fun, tho busy, evening.  Can't wait to hear what you bought


----------



## bagap

mrodriquez2006 said:


> thanks!  i don't "have" to sell them....but i think it's best...I have a few that i really have never even used...so i'm not really attached...i just have this mental block where i don't want to let them go!  i need a rational logical explanation as to why I should sell them and just not keep them ....i'm so weird



That's not weird at all, Melanie...just normal for us Coachies  In terms of a rational/logical reason for not keeping the ones you aren't using how about to make space for something you will truly love _and _use?  I know that my Coach has now invaded two of our closets, the master walk-in and our hallway one...  Which means I need to quit buying or get rid of some...both options make me


----------



## NorthStar

OK Bag Lady said:


> Uhhhh no.  I haven't even been to Best Buy yet.  The PCE was calling my name too and Coach won by a landslide!!!    I had promised my son a trip to Toys R Us as soon as Spring Break started so he could get a Pokemon download for his DS game.  No clue what the character was in the dl but apparently it was beyond awesome-a-bility.  Anyway, we dropped by the boutique which is across the street from the Toys R Us and I had them hold several bags and other things so I could think it over for the night and we made it into the toy store with 10 minutes to spare.  Then we went to the Dollar Movies for a late night showing of Bride Wars.  I knew the little runt hadn't heard me talking about the Coach goodies being in the movie or I'm sure he wouldn't have asked if I wanted to see it.    I narrowed down my choices and went back today for my goodies.  *I'll do a reveal tomorrow.*  I didn't get the item I asked you about but went with the other thing that's calling our names.  I don't think I'll regret my choice at all since I even dreamed about it last night.    I got a little something for my RAOK buddy too.  My SA was watching over my holds really well and I could have hugged her when she told me she caught one of the other SAs trying to take one of my things because I had the last two in the store on hold.



I wanna see too!!!!


----------



## TnC

mrodriquez2006 said:


> thanks! i don't "have" to sell them....but i think it's best...I have a few that i really have never even used...so i'm not really attached...i just have this mental block where i don't want to let them go! i need a rational logical explanation as to why I should sell them and just not keep them ....i'm so weird


 
i feel the same way too! I have a few coach bags that i haven't used in a long time. One of them i haven't even touched in about two years i think. But theres something inside me that doesn't wanna let them go. I was also thinking of just giving it to my mom or sis so i would still be able to "visit" them.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I've had a headache most of the day so I'll do my reveal tomorrow.  I hate to keep you waiting, so here's what I ended up with .... I got the yellow Parker Hippie which is totally sold out now.  My SA held one of the last 3 for me, including the display model and when I went to pick it up, she told me that there were none left anywhere to be ordered from other stores.  I got the mushroom Parker Checkbook Wallet to go with it.  Some purchases are nameless goodies since I ended up getting a couple of things for me that are duplicates of something I might have gotten for my RAOK buddy.  And, Bagap, you're wayyyyy in trouble with me.  You modeled your Parker Black Op Art Hippie and I liked it so much I went back and got one too.  It looks great with the polka dot ponytail scarf.  My SA said she was going to use my idea to show how to bring the bag into spring.


----------



## bagap

OK Bag Lady said:


> I've had a headache most of the day so I'll do my reveal tomorrow.  I hate to keep you waiting, so here's what I ended up with .... I got the yellow Parker Hippie which is totally sold out now.  My SA held one of the last 3 for me, including the display model and when I went to pick it up, she told me that there were none left anywhere to be ordered from other stores.  I got the mushroom Parker Checkbook Wallet to go with it.  Some purchases are nameless goodies since I ended up getting a couple of things for me that are duplicates of something I might have gotten for my RAOK buddy.  A*nd, Bagap, you're wayyyyy in trouble with me.  You modeled your Parker Black Op Art Hippie and I liked it so much I went back and got one too. * It looks great with the polka dot ponytail scarf.  My SA said she was going to use my idea to show how to bring the bag into spring.



You're welcome 

Hahaha, jk!  Sorry for the enabling!  Can't wait to see not one but BOTH of your new Parkers   Thanks for posting and not keeping us inquiring minds waiting  
p.s. love your sig!  I had shown your last one to both my kids and DH and they thought it was hilarious, too.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bagap said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Hahaha, jk! Sorry for the enabling! Can't wait to see not one but BOTH of your new Parkers  Thanks for posting and not keeping us inquiring minds waiting
> *p.s. love your sig! I had shown your last one to both my kids and DH and they thought it was hilarious, too*.


 
Thanks, they're like my own little private comic strip.  I'm actually trying to keep track of them in word to sketch them out when I do cartooning with the kids next month.


----------



## bagap

^^How fun! What a great way to bond with the little ones I'd love to see what it looks like once it's done!


----------



## mzedith

i have a Haversack, well two of them and on each end is the small coin type pockets with the gold clip closures.  seems a lot of the newer styles (in the recent book) have them

Now.. , to small for a cell phone, to small for a lipstick..,  , compact won't fit..  , cant even fit my Train pass holder in there.

so what? use it for a coin purse?  then i have two dual change purses.. 

what do You ladies use your's for???


----------



## smuccigucci

Great!!!  maybe this is where I should have posted my thread...
I need some assistance from you coach experts as to which coach signature zoe bag would be better to buy?  I can't make a decision.
I saw the platinum trim tan bag first and it caught my eye so I ordered it.  I went to store, but then the sales rep showed me the brown trim tanned bag as well.  I'm thinking they're completely different looks - one is more fun and trendy, while the other is more of a classic sophisticated look.
So, there's my dilemma!


----------



## daniellesmommy

I've got a terrible headache today! It must be the weather! And whenever I get a sinus headache my tooth that I need a root canal in bugs me. It is all sinus related and it sucks.


----------



## kathyrose

I have a headache too! I'm at work still. Hope to leave soon.


----------



## ssmama

smuccigucci said:


> Great!!!  maybe this is where I should have posted my thread...
> I need some assistance from you coach experts as to which coach signature zoe bag would be better to buy?  I can't make a decision.
> I saw the platinum trim tan bag first and it caught my eye so I ordered it.  I went to store, but then the sales rep showed me the brown trim tanned bag as well.  I'm thinking they're completely different looks - one is more fun and trendy, while the other is more of a classic sophisticated look.
> So, there's my dilemma!



I like the platinum one!


----------



## kattykay

smuccigucci said:


> Great!!! maybe this is where I should have posted my thread...
> I need some assistance from you coach experts as to which coach signature zoe bag would be better to buy? I can't make a decision.
> I saw the platinum trim tan bag first and it caught my eye so I ordered it. I went to store, but then the sales rep showed me the brown trim tanned bag as well. I'm thinking they're completely different looks - one is more fun and trendy, while the other is more of a classic sophisticated look.
> So, there's my dilemma!


 
well the metallic leather is known to wear on coach.  Im not sure how it will hold up on the zoe though.  have you lookked at the orchid?  I think that can go from fun and trendy to classy and sophisticated.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mzedith said:


> i have a Haversack, well two of them and on each end is the small coin type pockets with the gold clip closures.  seems a lot of the newer styles (in the recent book) have them
> 
> Now.. , to small for a cell phone, to small for a lipstick..,  , compact won't fit..  , cant even fit my Train pass holder in there.
> 
> so what? use it for a coin purse?  then i have two dual change purses..
> 
> what do You ladies use your's for???


One end holds my LG phone, the other end I put all my have to have credit cards in ( id, credit cards) that way I don't need a mini skinny to pull out of my bag, I just open that end up.  Or tissues if they fit.


----------



## Melys28

smuccigucci said:


> Great!!!  maybe this is where I should have posted my thread...
> I need some assistance from you coach experts as to which coach signature zoe bag would be better to buy?  I can't make a decision.
> I saw the platinum trim tan bag first and it caught my eye so I ordered it.  I went to store, but then the sales rep showed me the brown trim tanned bag as well.  I'm thinking they're completely different looks - one is more fun and trendy, while the other is more of a classic sophisticated look.
> So, there's my dilemma!



I say Platinum!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Hope you gals with headaches feel better tomorrow!  I dread headaches so I sympathize very much.


----------



## mrscook

bunnymasseuse said:


> One end holds my LG phone, the other end I put all my have to have credit cards in ( id, credit cards) that way I don't need a mini skinny to pull out of my bag, I just open that end up.  Or tissues if they fit.




Bunny and other ladies, I'm pondering a haversack...how does the suede hold up?  I love the size, shape, and of course the legacy lining!  Just so unsure about the suede...


----------



## smuccigucci

thanks gals!!!  Hope you all feel better and have great day!!
I think I'll stick with the platinum!
If it fades, I'll go back and ask them to do something about it?!?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mrscook said:


> Bunny and other ladies, I'm pondering a haversack...how does the suede hold up?  I love the size, shape, and of course the legacy lining!  Just so unsure about the suede...


I sprayed mine, used it for 2-3 weeks?, both on my shoulder and crossbody and she did great. I havn't re-sprayed her yet, but I will before I nest her for bed.  I'll brush the suede to make sure nothing sticks before I spray her down.
She held up well for me, and I really REALLY packed her!


----------



## bagap

bunnymasseuse said:


> I sprayed mine, used it for 2-3 weeks?, both on my shoulder and crossbody and she did great. I havn't re-sprayed her yet, but I will before I nest her for bed.  I'll brush the suede to make sure nothing sticks before I spray her down.
> She held up well for me, and I really REALLY packed her!


Wow! I'm impressed! I love the look of suede and this bag sounds like it holds up quite well. Oh oh..


----------



## mzedith

bagap said:


> Wow! I'm impressed! I love the look of suede and this bag sounds like it holds up quite well. Oh oh..


 
i havent sprayed mine.. but it came with a Coach cleaning kit,

some kind of "eraser" with two sides and a brush.

i got my brown one today and i really don't like the color, The Green is really pretty.  The brown seems faded.  i expected a dark shade. maybe mine had been sitting on the shelve for a while ., Nordie's has them on sale right now for $328 plus tax.

the brown one is going back, i might try and find a newer one


----------



## mzedith

well, i work in the heart of Downtown Los Angeles.... Comute Via metrolink Train from far far away... (well, 45 miles) hey beats driving L.A. Freeways..

Business Section, near the Union Bank Tower , not to many Faux bags out here.. 

i see (gets out her Hobo Kelly Glasses, you young ones ask, Who is Hobo Kelly??? haha) - Some D&B, a few Prada, some LV (not verse in LV, so can't really tell if they are faux), Juicy., some other designer brands, but the winner by :boxing:... is Coach!! tons and tons..

like the song,, here Coach there Coach everywhere Coach .. 

out of every 20 coach bags (guessing my stats) there is maybe one Faux..

the range, It seems the Madison line is over taking the Hamptons.  Carly is fading out, Zoe is taking over , but a lot of Sabrina.  Leather leather..  lots of Leather!! my fav.  oh, i spotted an Espresso Lindsay!! 

some old and new Siggy Coach bags.. but they are real   not many Op Art.  

the Parkers are making an appearance...

so...  the bottom line is...., i go with baglady39!! get what everyone is not carrying , the Peytons!!!! and of course the Coach bags that are probably not going to be easy to find.  *gets in time machine to foresee the future*  *sigh* can't figure that one out..

i have not spotted one single Peyton or a Haversack (only mine) in L.A. at all.  Not even with my Hobo Kelly Glasses.. and she sees it all.. *LOL*

(all you young ones, if you need to know WHO Hobo Kelly is, ask anyone over ummmmmmm... 40ish.. )

this is just post forfun.. im being silly..


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks for sharing what you bought Judy


----------



## bagap

mzedith said:


> well, i work in the heart of Downtown Los Angeles.... Comute Via metrolink Train from far far away... (well, 45 miles) hey beats driving L.A. Freeways..
> 
> Business Section, near the Union Bank Tower , not to many Faux bags out here..
> 
> i see (gets out her Hobo Kelly Glasses, you young ones ask, Who is Hobo Kelly??? haha) - Some D&B, a few Prada, some LV (not verse in LV, so can't really tell if they are faux), Juicy., some other designer brands, but the winner by :boxing:... is Coach!! tons and tons..
> 
> like the song,, here Coach there Coach everywhere Coach ..
> 
> out of every 20 coach bags (guessing my stats) there is maybe one Faux..
> 
> the range, It seems the Madison line is over taking the Hamptons.  Carly is fading out, Zoe is taking over , but a lot of Sabrina.  Leather leather..  lots of Leather!! my fav.  oh, i spotted an Espresso Lindsay!!
> 
> some old and new Siggy Coach bags.. but they are real   not many Op Art.
> 
> the Parkers are making an appearance...
> 
> so...  the bottom line is...., i go with baglady39!! get what everyone is not carrying , the Peytons!!!! and of course the Coach bags that are probably not going to be easy to find.  *gets in time machine to foresee the future*  *sigh* can't figure that one out..
> 
> i have not spotted one single Peyton or a Haversack (only mine) in L.A. at all.  Not even with my Hobo Kelly Glasses.. and she sees it all.. *LOL*
> 
> (all you young ones, if you need to know WHO Hobo Kelly is, ask anyone over ummmmmmm... 40ish.. )
> 
> this is just post forfun.. im being silly..



Your post made me laugh ...oh, yeah...and I want TWO of whatever it is you're drinking...JK!  I agree, it's nice to have a unique bag that not everyone else is carrying.  My town, not exactly an L.A.-type metropolis, still doesn't have a huge Madison line presence...it's more of the traditional siggy and Carlys.  

BTW, I miss L.A.  I grew up there and still visit often but it's still not the same as being an Angeleno IMHO.  I grew up close to the Natural History Museum there and have many fond memories of roaming around there as a child


----------



## kattykay

I see alot if sig carlys around where I live.  Acutally I see alot of sig everything, but unfortunatly many fakes!


----------



## oopsididitagain

*googling Hobo Kelly*  lol


----------



## bagap

oopsididitagain said:


> *googling hobo kelly*  lol



^^^


----------



## OK Bag Lady

jennalovesbags said:


> Thanks for sharing what you bought Judy


 
You're very welcome, Jenna.  I still plan to do a reveal sometime soon but I really have felt icky this week with a lot of headaches - hormone changes from that time and weather changes.  I always plan dental and medical checkups during spring break and I'm really wishing I didn't have my son's cleaning scheduled for tomorrow morning.  I'm on the fence about keeping a couple of things and need to see if the things I ordered are what I really want too.  I hate to admit it but the black Op Art Parker Hippie may be going back.  I put my things in it for a little while yesterday to carry around the house and the shoulder strap on the Op Art isn't as cushiony as the leather version.  I'll wait a few days to see if I'm really out of love with it or just cranky.  

Actually I know I'm cranky either way.  My son and I are Disney movie fanatics and both versions of Parent Trap are in our Top 10 All-Time Favorites.  He hasn't heard about Natasha Richardson's accident yet and asked in the car tonight if we could watch Parent Trap when we got home.  I made up some excuse but I don't think he really bought it.  It would have been too sad tonight.  They hadn't announced her death when we left to run errands but I knew within reason what would be on my welcome screen when I signed back on.  This is one time I really don't like being right.


----------



## mzedith

oopsididitagain said:


> *googling Hobo Kelly* lol


 
haha.. , any luck?  it was a kids show that i watched. i wrote so many times, hoping she would call out my name that she saw me with those glasses.., never did.. i was devestated.

oh.. i think they had a see through mirror on Romper Room.. same concept. but Hobo Kelly was a personal fav.


----------



## bagap

OK Bag Lady said:


> You're very welcome, Jenna.  I still plan to do a reveal sometime soon but I really have felt icky this week with a lot of headaches - hormone changes from that time and weather changes.  I always plan dental and medical checkups during spring break and I'm really wishing I didn't have my son's cleaning scheduled for tomorrow morning.  I'm on the fence about keeping a couple of things and need to see if the things I ordered are what I really want too.  I hate to admit it but the black Op Art Parker Hippie may be going back.  I put my things in it for a little while yesterday to carry around the house and the shoulder strap on the Op Art isn't as cushiony as the leather version.  I'll wait a few days to see if I'm really out of love with it or just cranky.
> 
> Actually I know I'm cranky either way.  My son and I are Disney movie fanatics and both versions of Parent Trap are in our Top 10 All-Time Favorites.  He hasn't heard about Natasha Richardson's accident yet and asked in the car tonight if we could watch Parent Trap when we got home.  I made up some excuse but I don't think he really bought it.  It would have been too sad tonight.  They hadn't announced her death when we left to run errands but I knew within reason what would be on my welcome screen when I signed back on.  This is one time I really don't like being right.



So sorry you are having a difficult evening, and I can so relate to feeling cranky from headaches and hormones.  The news about Natasha Richardson was truly sad...I still can't believe it.  If you're not feeling the black Op Art Parker Hippie in another day or so, take it back as you can certainly find another bag you like better or save up the $$$ for something else. 

Hope you have a better day tomorrow *hugs*


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I may just save up for something else if I don't find another bag.  I have a black Soho Lunch Tote from a few years ago that I bought off ebay last summer.  I haven't used it much and was about to trade it in on another bag Tuesday when I took a good look at it and decided that it was staying with me.  It's wonderful smooshy leather like the Parker leather and I'm giving it another chance.  Has anyone else ever done that?  Decide to get rid of a bag and then do a double take and keep it?


----------



## jennalovesbags

^^ Hope you feel better soon! I know what you mean about her death; the thought of it just makes me sick to my stomach. 

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Alexsma

OK Bag Lady said:


> I may just save up for something else if I don't find another bag. I have a black Soho Lunch Tote from a few years ago that I bought off ebay last summer. I haven't used it much and was about to trade it in on another bag Tuesday when I took a good look at it and decided that it was staying with me. It's wonderful smooshy leather like the Parker leather and I'm giving it another chance. Has anyone else ever done that? Decide to get rid of a bag and then do a double take and keep it?


 
Yes, I picked up a Hertiage Stripe Tote at outlets for a really great price. I wasn't really feeling it and it sat with the tags still on for a while.

Until one day when it was raining cats and dogs around here I pulled it out. I only did this so I didnt take my Ergo Satchel out in the rain but, after using her for a bit. I am now loving the tote style


----------



## oopsididitagain

mzedith said:


> haha.. , any luck?  it was a kids show that i watched. i wrote so many times, hoping she would call out my name that she saw me with those glasses.., never did.. i was devestated.
> 
> oh.. i think they had a see through mirror on Romper Room.. same concept. but Hobo Kelly was a personal fav.


yeah, I saw pictures of a red-headed clown lady and I figured it was a kid show from the past.  I remember Romper Room and the mirror!  I guess Hobo Kelly had so many names mailed in every week it was too many names to call out.  I used to write away for autographs from celebrities and I got a few.


----------



## kattykay

Uh I need a massage!


----------



## Robicslady

Bleh- rainy- I would seriously give up a Coach purse for a personal chef tonight!


----------



## bagap

Robicslady said:


> Bleh- rainy- I would seriously give up a Coach purse for a personal chef tonight!



Not me!  Too many drive-thrus and restaurant delivery places around for something that drastic  
It's perfectly sunny in my neck of the woods and while I was planning on cooking, I decided against it and DH will be bringing home In-and-Out burgers and fries


----------



## mzedith

bagap said:


> Not me! Too many drive-thrus and restaurant delivery places around for something that drastic
> It's perfectly sunny in my neck of the woods and while I was planning on cooking, I decided against it and DH will be bringing home In-and-Out burgers and fries


 
oh.. so the saying goes.. "that's what a hamburger's all about"  dang they make good french fries..  

left over speghetti (sp?) for us.


----------



## bagap

mzedith said:


> oh.. so the saying goes.. "that's what a hamburger's all about"  *dang they make good french fries.. *
> 
> left over speghetti (sp?) for us.



They do don't they...the best compared to other fast food places IMHO.  And actually calorie-count wise, their burgers and fries are a lot better than other places, too.  Unless, of course, you get the double-super-secret Animal Fries


----------



## oopsididitagain

bagap said:


> They do don't they...the best compared to other fast food places IMHO.  And actually calorie-count wise, their burgers and fries are a lot better than other places, too.  *Unless, of course, you get the double-super-secret Animal Fries*


*googles animal fries*


----------



## bagap

oopsididitagain said:


> *googles animal fries*



Oops, you crack me up! 

It's their famous fries, with grilled onions, thousand island, and cheese...sinfully delish!


----------



## oopsididitagain

lol bagap!  I do learn something new everyday on tPF (+ google) which is way cool!  today I learned animal fries=saucy onion topping!mmmm.  Note to self: go to in-n-out and ask for animal fries!


----------



## bagap

oopsididitagain said:


> lol bagap!  I do learn something new everyday on tPF (+ google) which is way cool!  today I learned animal fries=saucy onion topping!mmmm.  Note to self: go to in-n-out and ask for animal fries!



Let me know what you think about them!  Hopefully you won't get a brand-new kid at the window who asks, "what are animal fries?" 
They aren't on the menu and that happened to DH today...luckily, the crew chief knew what they were.


----------



## oopsididitagain

bagap said:


> Let me know what you think about them!  Hopefully you won't get a brand-new kid at the window who asks, "what are animal fries?
> They aren't on the menu and that happened to DH today...luckily, the crew chief knew what they were.


oh, THAT's why they're secret!  Now I'm in the know... 
I'll let you know how I like them but I can tell by a picture I saw of them on another site that they look like something I'd love!  I thought the sauce was like...special sauce (you know, fry sauce)...but it's Thousand Island.


----------



## oopsididitagain

bagap, I remember you said you like to travel.  Where are you going this summer may I ask?  I ask cuz I'm trying to plan a summer vacation now for our family, we'll probably go to Calif. again but I wonder what neighboring states near Nevada where I live have fun things to do?  hmmm.


----------



## bagap

oopsididitagain said:


> bagap, I remember you said you like to travel.  Where are you going this summer may I ask?  I ask cuz I'm trying to plan a summer vacation now for our family, we'll probably go to Calif. again but I wonder what neighboring states near Nevada where I live have fun things to do?  hmmm.



We do Seattle every summer so hopefully there in July or August.  Also, for spring break we will be in Salt Lake City.  Where in Cali do you guys like to go to?  Oregon is a beautiful state with some of the prettiest treescapes and the drive up the coast from California to Oregon is supposed to be gorgeous, tho we've never gotten around to doing it.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Oklahoma's really close to Nevada.  Honest, it is.  You can come here and see the blue whale.


----------



## Alexsma

Sadness.....

I needed to purchase a new printer for at home and was upset since that was money that could have been used on coach 

Although excited to get a laser printer that will handle automatic duplexing!!!


----------



## mzedith

bagap said:


> Oops, you crack me up!
> 
> It's their famous fries, with grilled onions, thousand island, and cheese...sinfully delish!


 
darn you young ones, can eat that stuff and stay so slim...


----------



## bagap

mzedith said:


> darn you young ones, can eat that stuff and stay so slim...



I think the "young" part is debatable at least for me, but thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Taralindsey

I am going to a baby shower tomorrow and I was thinking of picking up a Capacity Wristlet for the Mom... what do you think?

I was checking her registry and she has a few diaper bags on there.. I wish I could get her a coach one because I love mine, but I feel like a wirstlet is nice too so you don't HAVE to do they whole purse + Diaper bag thing.. it can get to be too much.. I always just do diaper bag + Wristlet for me. 

I'll get something for the baby too, of course


----------



## Alexsma

Taralindsey said:


> I am going to a baby shower tomorrow and I was thinking of picking up a Capacity Wristlet for the Mom... what do you think?
> 
> I was checking her registry and she has a few diaper bags on there.. I wish I could get her a coach one because I love mine, but I feel like a wirstlet is nice too so you don't HAVE to do they whole purse + Diaper bag thing.. it can get to be too much.. I always just do diaper bag + Wristlet for me.
> 
> I'll get something for the baby too, of course


 
I think that a Capacity Wristlet will be great for mom so she can keep her stuff in the diaper bag! Nice idea if you live close to an outlet they had some nice ones the last time I was there.


----------



## bagap

Congrats on your new printer, Alexsma.  I know what you mean tho, I'm putting off buying a desperately-needed laptop b/c I'd rather buy bags :shame:

Tara, that's a great idea.  Were you thinking of one of the newer wristlets or something from the outlet?  Either way, I think she'll probably love it.  And, oh yeah, good thing you're getting something for the baby, too...LOL.  
Do you think the baby prefers leather or siggy?


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Tara that's a great idea especially since the wristlet could be hooked on something inside the diaper bag when she's searching for things one-handed it wouldn't fall out. You might tuck a gift card in the wristlet pocket for her favorite take out restaurant for when she's too tired to cook.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

bagap said:


> Congrats on your new printer, Alexsma. I know what you mean tho, I'm putting off buying a desperately-needed laptop b/c I'd rather buy bags :shame:
> 
> Tara, that's a great idea. Were you thinking of one of the newer wristlets or something from the outlet? Either way, I think she'll probably love it. And, oh yeah, good thing you're getting something for the baby, too...LOL.
> *Do you think the baby prefers leather or siggy?*


 
Definitely leather.  It will need lots of conditioning after the spitup!


----------



## bagap

OK Bag Lady said:


> Definitely leather.  It will need lots of conditioning after the spitup!



Agreed! Hahaha...


----------



## mzedith

Taralindsey said:


> I am going to a baby shower tomorrow and I was thinking of picking up a Capacity Wristlet for the Mom... what do you think?
> 
> I was checking her registry and she has a few diaper bags on there.. I wish I could get her a coach one because I love mine, but I feel like a wirstlet is nice too so you don't HAVE to do they whole purse + Diaper bag thing.. it can get to be too much.. I always just do diaper bag + Wristlet for me.
> 
> I'll get something for the baby too, of course


 
i dont know how much Coach Diaper bags cost, actually im way past the baby stage.. hehe, my baby is 21 and HE better not be making any.. 

the Mom to be , is she really wanting a coach diaper bag? not to steer anyone away from Our first love "Coach" but Kate Spade has some very affordable diaper bags.  i think many Stars with babies are sighted with her bags

She has outlets as well.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

ahhhh!!! I'm getting so antsy!  I want to reveal my ebay items...but i keep on buying LOL....I have 29 items to reveal...that i've bought in a MONTH!!!  of course it take time for the to get here so I'm missing about 7!!! :girlwhack:  makes me wacky!


----------



## KymAnn

mzedith said:


> i dont know how much Coach Diaper bags cost, actually im way past the baby stage.. hehe, my baby is 21 and HE better not be making any..
> 
> the Mom to be , is she really wanting a coach diaper bag? not to steer anyone away from Our first love "Coach" but Kate Spade has some very affordable diaper bags.  i think many Stars with babies are sighted with her bags
> 
> She has outlets as well.



The diaper bag I used for my daughter was by Kate Spade.  Such an awesome and durable bag.  It came with the nicest changing pad ever.  What I love about the bag most is that it really did not scream diaper bag so I can still use it to this day.  It was a good investment!  Also, it was the bag that started my handbag addiction!!


----------



## Taralindsey

ooh, the kate spade is a good idea! 

She never asked for a nice diaper bag, but registered for a "baby looking" one, the ones like they sell at babies r us..  they are functional but I know she would like a kate spade.. I am going to the outlet to look and will go to the kate spade store too, just to check.. if I can't find anything I will stick with my capacity wristlet idea {from the outlet, of course! This mama doesn't pay full price anymore  }


----------



## Taralindsey

I have to RANT about something for a minute! 

My friend and so-called partner has just backed out of a photography job we were doing tomorrow. We normally do things together and split the payment, but she just sent me a facebook message  saying that she has to go *CAMPING *instead. Camping.   This is OUR JOB! She expects me to be okay with her telling me less than 24 hours before the event that she is going to go CAMPING instead of her JOB!  WTF.  I am so mad right now.. I didn't even get a PHONE CALL.. 

Now, I have to do this alone, when I prefer to have a partner.. The clients have already paid and she can bet her a$$ I am taking all the money...  Thank god this is not a WEDDING where we use the fact that you get 2 photographers as a selling point or else, we would be breaching our own contract... Very professional, my friend. 


Coach ladies.. how do I deal with my friend?  I can't just let her get away with doing this.. what if she did this before a wedding!?


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Tara, do you pay for advertising for your business?  I'd tell her that the next advertising costs are hers to pay alone.  You may not have breached a contract, but word of mouth will hurt your business when people find out that the client thought they were getting both of you.  I think she personally owes the client another job with a heavy discount, like say 25% from her cut.  I'd tell her that "I'm not your mother so I won't tell you how to act, but I do expect to be treated with respect and a text message or facebook message doesn't cut it."


----------



## KymAnn

Taralindsey said:


> ooh, the kate spade is a good idea!
> 
> She never asked for a nice diaper bag, but registered for a "baby looking" one, the ones like they sell at babies r us..  they are functional but I know she would like a kate spade.. I am going to the outlet to look and will go to the kate spade store too, just to check.. if I can't find anything I will stick with my capacity wristlet idea {from the outlet, of course! This mama doesn't pay full price anymore  }



I really think your capacity wristlet idea is awesome.  I still don't have one of those.  I really think I need one too.


----------



## mzedith

Taralindsey said:


> ooh, the kate spade is a good idea!
> 
> She never asked for a nice diaper bag, but registered for a "baby looking" one, the ones like they sell at babies r us.. they are functional but I know she would like a kate spade.. I am going to the outlet to look and will go to the kate spade store too, just to check.. if I can't find anything I will stick with my capacity wristlet idea {from the outlet, of course! This mama doesn't pay full price anymore  }


 
best of luck, they have wonderful promo as well.  sometimes the whole store is 25% off , sometimes 10% other times 30%..


----------



## kayyle

*HELP ME DECIDE* :greengrin:
I didn't want to start a thread but still want some quick input!! 
I'm trying to decide which to buy, I have a 200$ limit these are local sales so I'm sure I could talk down a little more:
French turnlock Wallet Whtie patent w/legacy lining -85$
Bridgit Bottle Green - 180$
or Ergo Medium Tote in Patent Pond - 190$

Which one should I go with? What is a good deal for the price?
I really want to get away from browns & blacks for a while. The bridgit is so tempting.. yet pond ergo is quite nice but I do hope to get a Teal Lindsay sometime later.. should I just hold out?
help help help :kiss:


----------



## KymAnn

kayyle said:


> *HELP ME DECIDE* :greengrin:
> I didn't want to start a thread but still want some quick input!!
> I'm trying to decide which to buy, I have a 200$ limit these are local sales so I'm sure I could talk down a little more:
> French turnlock Wallet Whtie patent w/legacy lining -85$
> Bridgit Bottle Green - 180$
> or Ergo Medium Tote in Patent Pond - 190$
> 
> Which one should I go with? What is a good deal for the price?
> I really want to get away from browns & blacks for a while. The bridgit is so tempting.. yet pond ergo is quite nice but I do hope to get a Teal Lindsay sometime later.. should I just hold out?
> help help help :kiss:



I say go with the Bridgit.  I don't have one, but want one a lot!!  Be sure to post what you decide to do.


----------



## kathyrose

Tara, the way I see it - all proceeds are yours to keep from that shoot. She didn't hold up her end of the bargain but you will.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Taralindsey said:


> I have to RANT about something for a minute!
> 
> My friend and so-called partner has just backed out of a photography job we were doing tomorrow. We normally do things together and split the payment, but she just sent me a facebook message  saying that she has to go *CAMPING *instead. Camping.   This is OUR JOB! She expects me to be okay with her telling me less than 24 hours before the event that she is going to go CAMPING instead of her JOB!  WTF.  I am so mad right now.. I didn't even get a PHONE CALL..
> 
> Now, I have to do this alone, when I prefer to have a partner.. The clients have already paid and she can bet her a$$ I am taking all the money...  Thank god this is not a WEDDING where we use the fact that you get 2 photographers as a selling point or else, we would be breaching our own contract... Very professional, my friend.
> 
> 
> Coach ladies.. how do I deal with my friend?  I can't just let her get away with doing this.. what if she did this before a wedding!?


get a new friend? :[
No seriously, it's hard to share a job and a friendship at the same time... it doesn't always work.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Check out this cool video of a color changing chameleon!  If my outfits could change like that whenever I touch my Coach purses I would always match, no worries.  teehee
http://www.yourdailymedia.com/media/1237941578/Cool_Chameleon


----------



## mzedith

Ladies... Please read with Humor and no Guilt allowed..........This is all for fun... And you won't Gain weight by reading this crazy post...

Obsession, Addiction?? 

what is up with this?  Why oh why can't i have one of each color??? and each style??  just give me a darn Credit card and let me go at it?? ok???????  let me get my fill, and don't take it away because it will be years till i will get my fill, probably will be 6 feet under when i do..  

when did it start?  (zips back in time.... Yikkies, not that far back too scary)

Corsets... , love them, had to have one, then ended up getting 6 more, and these are Not the V.S ones. these are custom made, i wanted a Red one, then a black one, purple, .. bla bla bla.. ended up spending about $300 or more on each of them.. , *sheesh* do i wear them? no...., i can't breath, they crush my ribs. all my "excess" just ends up sticking out the top and the bottom.. (oh.. that was TMI)

Designer Jeans.., started out with one pair of 7's, now i have 7 pairs of 7's, 5 pairs of True Religions (or was that 7), and one pair of Miss Sixties.  Sheesh, im talking about $200 jeans .... EACH.., ok, i love my jeans and i wear them all.. well not at the same time, DH says, why do you need so many jeans?  (whatever happened to the two pairs of 501's i say? they only cost about $30 bucks and that's not on sale)

now my Coach and Kate Spade bags................ I am afraid to count how many i have.  it started out on MUA, i swapped for my very first Coach bag, a tiny lil thing, ugly has heck. then graduated to more and more ... i can't believe of the many many Coach bags i own 8 of them cost well over $700 

if i liquidated everyone of my Coach and Kate Spade bags i could buy a brand new car!!

alright.. back to the present time..., Still buying Coach and will not give it up. forget the darn Car. i don't need it, i need my bags!! 

Now Ladies, i tell you what to do??? keep up the good work and love your bags!! because we stand United!!!  i feel no guilt, i stand at the podium and look out over the crowd ... 

I am a Coach Aholic and I am proud of it..!!!

now about the Car, i don't need one, cuz i hate to drive, i don't have a car payment, i don't have to pay for gas, or even pump the smelly stuff in it to fill it up, no need for insurance or repair shops.., my only "Car" payment is my monthly Train Pass and Metrolink takes care of all the rest.. 

and last but not least if i need to get to the Mall, DH takes me "kicking and screaming" but he does.. He just takes his drawing pad, sits in the food court and waits till im done.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ praise you!  i feel the same way...only i'm 21 and I feel rather guilty living on a student budget but still buying expensive bags...i mean i do have 4 jobs and all LOL...a part of me feels i should be saving...i have some saved


----------



## oopsididitagain

I go in and out of guilt trips.  I'm not on one now.  Bring 'em on beautiful bags!


----------



## kathyrose

If I sold all my bags, I could get a car. But I love my collection. I remember most of their stories per se, how I got them and such.


----------



## bagap

mzedith said:


> Ladies... Please read with Humor and no Guilt allowed..........This is all for fun... And you won't Gain weight by reading this crazy post...
> 
> Obsession, Addiction??
> 
> what is up with this?  Why oh why can't i have one of each color??? and each style??  just give me a darn Credit card and let me go at it?? ok???????  let me get my fill, and don't take it away because it will be years till i will get my fill, probably will be 6 feet under when i do..
> 
> when did it start?  (zips back in time.... Yikkies, not that far back too scary)
> 
> Corsets... , love them, had to have one, then ended up getting 6 more, and these are Not the V.S ones. these are custom made, i wanted a Red one, then a black one, purple, .. bla bla bla.. ended up spending about $300 or more on each of them.. , *sheesh* do i wear them? no...., i can't breath, they crush my ribs. all my "excess" just ends up sticking out the top and the bottom.. (oh.. that was TMI)
> 
> Designer Jeans.., started out with one pair of 7's, now i have 7 pairs of 7's, 5 pairs of True Religions (or was that 7), and one pair of Miss Sixties.  Sheesh, im talking about $200 jeans .... EACH.., ok, i love my jeans and i wear them all.. well not at the same time, DH says, why do you need so many jeans?  (whatever happened to the two pairs of 501's i say? they only cost about $30 bucks and that's not on sale)
> 
> now my Coach and Kate Spade bags................ I am afraid to count how many i have.  it started out on MUA, i swapped for my very first Coach bag, a tiny lil thing, ugly has heck. then graduated to more and more ... i can't believe of the many many Coach bags i own 8 of them cost well over $700
> 
> if i liquidated everyone of my Coach and Kate Spade bags i could buy a brand new car!!
> 
> alright.. back to the present time..., Still buying Coach and will not give it up. forget the darn Car. i don't need it, i need my bags!!
> 
> Now Ladies, i tell you what to do??? keep up the good work and love your bags!! because we stand United!!!  i feel no guilt, i stand at the podium and look out over the crowd ...
> 
> I am a Coach Aholic and I am proud of it..!!!
> 
> now about the Car, i don't need one, cuz i hate to drive, i don't have a car payment, i don't have to pay for gas, or even pump the smelly stuff in it to fill it up, no need for insurance or repair shops.., my only "Car" payment is my monthly Train Pass and Metrolink takes care of all the rest..
> 
> and last but not least if i need to get to the Mall, DH takes me "kicking and screaming" but he does.. He just takes his drawing pad, sits in the food court and waits till im done.



Oh bless those 7s...they do things to your butt that should NOT be legal...I bought my first pair on vacation about 4 years ago and now I'm like...where have you been all my life?...anyhow...I can relate...I can SO relate...and I'm lovin' the no guilt allowed part of your post


----------



## mzedith

bagap said:


> Oh bless those 7s...they do things to your butt that should NOT be legal...I bought my first pair on vacation about 4 years ago and now I'm like...where have you been all my life?...anyhow...I can relate...I can SO relate...and I'm lovin' the no guilt allowed part of your post


 
oh.. i was wondering why? i got so many, because i was not blessed with the "rear" end part.  so when i wear my 7's im happy to say "hey i do actually have one!!"..


----------



## dragonette

great entry, mzedith!

i just wanted to say... the new coach site is driving me bananas. it does not even LOAD. i just wanted a quick reference and there is nothing quick about it.


----------



## B-Town

I'm not sure where to ask this question, but where is it that you are able to make the images of the keychains spelling out your name? I want to make one but can't figure out where to do that (and my Google searching abilities totally failed me this time around). Thanks!

Also, add me to the list of people who hate Coach's new site. It's soooo dang slow!


----------



## TXGirlie

I have Verizon FIOS internet and even that doesn't help the Coach site! It may be countered by my slow computer though.

For the nametags I think people are just taking the photos from the website and pasting them to spell out their name? Just a guess. The way Coach used to take the pics left a white background, and now it's gray.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm so aggravated!  My BH was updating our picture hosting gallery and it hosed... ALL of my coach pictures are frozen in DB space (not to mention other important pictures I've taken over the years...)!  How frustrating... so now he has to try to save them all before he can rebuild my picture site


----------



## pitterpatter

so is this where i should formally introduce myself?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pitterpatter said:


> so is this where i should formally introduce myself?


Nothing saying you can't post your welcome to us in your own thread showing your collection, nothing off-topic about that


----------



## kattykay

I guess I am lucky the coach site has been loading for me the past 2 days.  I guess Optimum really is better than Fios lol


----------



## i<3handbags

The Coach site has finally begun loading normally for me now.


----------



## kattykay

Im so craving a pink frosted donut with sprinkles from dunkin donuts right now...


----------



## B-Town

Ooh, thanks, *TXCoachGirlie*! I'll have to try my hand at that tomorrow.


----------



## TXGirlie

kattykay said:


> I guess I am lucky the coach site has been loading for me the past 2 days. I guess Optimum really is better than Fios lol


 
It loads for me but then I can't click through on an item right away...totally weird. And I do need a faster computer now...lol


----------



## Palooza88

Just wanted to say hello to fellow Coach fans!  I was very bad and bought two new Parkers this past month...shhhhh...DH knows about one of them, but really wouldn't care much anyway!  I really like the new line!  Must get a melon Sabrina though,  my daughter actually loves it, and it would be a nice first larger Coach bag...glad to be here!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Something on TPF must have broke, we all got reset to 0 posts ;p

uh... I'm not vlad.... IM BUNNY 

Either this is some crazy April fools joke, or things really ARE borked....


----------



## greenpixie

Bwahaha ... resistance is futile!


----------



## kattykay

hehe I got my sister today, last night I went to her house after she went to bed and wrote obsenitites with that washable window paint all over her car.  she was fuming when she went out to her car.


----------



## oopsididitagain

kattykay said:


> hehe I got my sister today, last night I went to her house after she went to bed and wrote obsenitites with that washable window paint all over her car.  she was fuming when she went out to her car.


haha, that was so...katty...of you!  I wish I could joke around with my sister.  Our family is so serious, she wouldn't speak to me if I did something like that!  I wish we were more easy-going.


----------



## kattykay

oopsididitagain said:


> haha, that was so...katty...of you! I wish I could joke around with my sister. Our family is so serious, she wouldn't speak to me if I did something like that! I wish we were more easy-going.


 

Oh we alwaysjoke around in my house.  I really miss haveing a seperate hose on the sink we always used to tape it and my dad fell for it every time.  Im just waiting to see what she is going to do to me.  I just want to add I paid for her car wash.


----------



## kattykay

Does anyone watch Life on Mars?  
Well that show has now become my all time favorite TV show.  I am so sad it all ended tonight!!!!!  I have watched every single episode and totally didnt expect the ending (although I must say I think it could have been better).  They did however play my absolute favorite song in it though!


----------



## Palooza88

kattykay said:


> Oh we alwaysjoke around in my house. I really miss haveing a seperate hose on the sink we always used to tape it and my dad fell for it every time. Im just waiting to see what she is going to do to me. I just want to add I paid for her car wash.


 
Hi all,
I'm new to the thread....just wanted to say my 16yo got me with that joke!  I was soaked!


----------



## jayde123

Welcome Palooza!  This is a great forum...everyone is friendly!


----------



## Palooza88

So what's everyone's favorite this year?  How do you like the Parker line??


----------



## Scooch

Hi Coachies.... I haven't been around in a while because I put myself on a ban to save some money! We just bought a new house in november and got married in december so all Coach buying has been out the window! I have been enjoying all of your purchases so keep them coming! My questions is: I did get a beautiful Maxx New York Raffia tote off the bay for 25.00 new!  I love the bag it has great pockets and comfortable straps. I have used it all week for work but now that it is Friday I am debating on switching to a purse but I really don't want to. I love the room this bag has but do you think totes are just for work, or if you have kids, etc. or do you carry a tote as an every day bag! Thanks for the advice! And keep the gorgeous bags coming!


----------



## Coach10619

I think a tote would be perfectly fine to wear as an everyday bag.  Wear what you like and what you are comfortable with.  If you don't want to switch your bag out then, don't.  Wear it as long as you'd like.


----------



## shezarealgem

Wear what you like and what is comfortable for YOU!  If you like to rock your tote all the time then go for it.


----------



## vtfroggie

I own several totes, which I carry as an every day bag.  If I didn't, I'd never get any use out of them!


----------



## btobias

I agree with the op.
If you like it, use it. 
Good Luck!


----------



## greenpixie

WB Scooch, and congrats on the wedding and the house! 

Just FYI, if you have a non-Coach topic but want Coachie advice, please put it here in the chat thread.  Otherwise it will get moved out of the Coach forum to General DIscussion or Handbags and Purses. Thanks!


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

oopsididitagain said:


> haha, that was so...katty...of you!  I wish I could joke around with my sister.  Our family is so serious, she wouldn't speak to me if I did something like that!  I wish we were more easy-going.




i hate it when that happens.. like id love for my family to stop being so uptight and loosen up!

btw, i think u look like audrina from the hills.. im sure uve gotten that one b4 lol..


----------



## Palooza88

Good morning all!  I like totes...nothing wrong with using one everyday if it works for you!


----------



## Katwoman1973

So my parents have a booth at the Daytona Beach Flea market and sell Avon.  My brother called me yesterday since he knows I hate all the fakes being sold there. Well, yesterday the police arrested, closed down, took all there fake purses, & even took some of there cars on at least 10 different booths.  So they do go after people who sell fakes every now and then.


----------



## missaudrie

Katwoman1973 said:


> So my parents have a booth at the Daytona Beach Flea market and sell Avon. My brother called me yesterday since he knows I hate all the fakes being sold there. Well, yesterday the police arrested, closed down, took all there fake purses, & even took some of there cars on at least 10 different booths. So they do go after people who sell fakes every now and then.


 
Haha :busted

I went to the flea market today and while I was at a sunglasses booth, a woman with a fake sig tote bought some fake coach sunglasses with rhinestone sig on the sides. I turned to my cuzin and said "look! she bought fake coach sunglasses to go with her fake coach purse "


----------



## daniellesmommy

My son's minors little league baseball team is 10-0.  Last week his coach let him pitch (even though he has little experience). You should have seen his face when he struck out a batter. He gave up 5 runs but his defense weren't fielding the balls very well either. Then he caught a pop fly!! I was so proud! Yesterdays game, the score was tied 4-4 and he got a hit and the 3rd baseman over threw first. He was able to make it all the way home & slide & be safe!! He also drove in a run. Couldn't be prouder!!


----------



## Katwoman1973

daniellesmommy said:


> My son's minors little league baseball team is 10-0.  Last week his coach let him pitch (even though he has little experience). You should have seen his face when he struck out a batter. He gave up 5 runs but his defense weren't fielding the balls very well either. Then he caught a pop fly!! I was so proud! Yesterdays game, the score was tied 4-4 and he got a hit and the 3rd baseman over threw first. He was able to make it all the way home & slide & be safe!! He also drove in a run. Couldn't be prouder!!


 You must be so Proud!! I know the feeling My son does track & plays football I dont miss a play.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

LESS than 10 hours until my 21st birthday!!!!!


----------



## New2Coach

In case I forget tomorrow....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Katwoman1973

mrodriquez2006 said:


> LESS than 10 hours until my 21st birthday!!!!!


 

Happy 21st Birthday!!


----------



## 1 for fun

Happy birthday to everyone whose birthday is today!  Today's my boyfriend's birthday, too - I made him a German Chocolate cake!


----------



## kattykay

Happy 21st!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Happy 21st birthday!


----------



## Melys28

Happy 21st Birthday Melanie!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

SOOO bummed, missed out getting another one of my favorite "Lunchbox" bags 9991 because someone didn't label it right.  It was in this light grass green, and it was SO PRETTY, went for less than 20$.
Bunny going to go cry now


----------



## OK Bag Lady

How many lunchbox bags do you have?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

OK Bag Lady said:


> How many lunchbox bags do you have?


3 ;p One in black, brown and white, but might have to redye the white one as the previous owner did not take good care of it (and the leather edging on the strap is starting to peel from a drying environment previous to me).


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hey OK Bag, 
so does that mean you will be able to try it or no? Xyience?? will sucralose be okay??


----------



## kattykay

Sunburn's a *****! 

I think I will do a reveal in a little while..


----------



## angiela

Sigh - I need someone to share in my pain!

I phoned JAX to see if the Light Gray Sabrina was available to order to Canada yet, and they said no. Upon inquiring what colors were available, they told me that they had TWO small Sabrinas in Putty left!! I just about _died_! Unfortunately, I don't have the cc funds to order it, but I thought I'd post the info here in case any of you lovelies do. I really, really wish I could justify ordering this bag tonight, but I've got more pressing financial matters to attend to. Best of luck to anyone who does end up getting them!


----------



## Rainbow 06

Hi Ladies, 
I am sort of back here, sneaking a peek now since I am supposed to be on complet bedrest. I have been taking care of my dad in the hospital for two months and then in the Rehab for the last month and I guess it took it's toll on my own health. I got so stressed out myself that I did  not feel well and ended up at my  doctors office and from there was immediately sent for just overnight to the hospital with with extreme high blood pressure, tachycardia and a very high heart rate. I just got in, was released on a promise to rest (wonder if that meant not to write on the forum, lol) and for medicine, a beta blocker to get the pressure down. I will not look at any new pics of great bags ( re: lavender Maggie) which was beautiful...I hope you all are doing well.  Happy Easter!!! Lynn


----------



## Melys28

^ ^ ^ Lynn, I hope all goes well and please listen to the Doctors order and try and get some R&R hope you have a great Easter as well


----------



## Rainbow 06

Melys28 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Lynn, I hope all goes well and please listen to the Doctors order and try and get some R&R hope you have a great Easter as well


 Hello , getting some rest, but Easter is not an option to me right now. Maybe in a day or two of bedrest. Thanks for your kind words. I hate taking medicine, but that was scary, and it was one doctor's fault for not listening to my symtoms and shrugging them off when I told him what they were. Thanks to DH for taking me to a good internist. Next time I will listen to my own gut. Happy Easter to All!!


----------



## jayde123

Happy Easter Rainbow!  Get lots of rest over the Easter weekend and let your DH or the Easter Bunny hop hop hop around for you!    Hope your dad is doing better.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Rainbow 06 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am sort of back here, sneaking a peek now since I am supposed to be on complet bedrest. I have been taking care of my dad in the hospital for two months and then in the Rehab for the last month and I guess it took it's toll on my own health. I got so stressed out myself that I did  not feel well and ended up at my  doctors office and from there was immediately sent for just overnight to the hospital with with extreme high blood pressure, tachycardia and a very high heart rate. I just got in, was released on a promise to rest (wonder if that meant not to write on the forum, lol) and for medicine, a beta blocker to get the pressure down. I will not look at any new pics of great bags ( re: lavender Maggie) which was beautiful...I hope you all are doing well.  Happy Easter!!! Lynn




Good to see you Lynn, take care of yourself!!


----------



## Rainbow 06

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Good to see you Lynn, take care of yourself!!


 Hi, that is all I am doing is resting. I am getting kind of tired of staying in after a week of this. I am still on that Beta blocker which slows me down and keeps my heart from racing. I am not used to being curtailed and it feels weird. I ventured out today for the first time since Monday and it was late in the day, so I could not "bag spy", a good thing for sure. How are you, girl? Buy anything lovely lately for spring Do tell? Oh well, at least this has kept me out of the Coach stores to see what is new and I have not heard of any lovely and colorful spring things that are coming out soom. I have not even been able to wear my new bags. I love the steel Julianne but my DH says she is way too big on me and hangs to low. I am about five foot four.  And, I just cannot get used to how the corners flop like little rabbit ears.  Anyone else notice that? I would hate to part with her for she is such a beautiful bag. DH called me today and he was quite worried that the rumor mill said that the company was going to fire quite a few people today. He told me to try not to call him unless it was important. I certainly hope that does not happen, for we are not prepared for that now like so many people in this economic crisis. So sad.  Thank you, I am taking care of myself and trying to stay quiet and rest.  I read the posts for excitement and to see what everyone is looking for and buys.  Thanks for writing.. Happy Easter!!!!!
Lynn


----------



## Rainbow 06

jayde123 said:


> Happy Easter Rainbow! Get lots of rest over the Easter weekend and let your DH or the Easter Bunny hop hop hop around for you!  Hope your dad is doing better.


 Yes, I am letting DH take good care for me. He  really does such a good job of it too!! And he cooks as well!!! I am feeling better and so I ventured out just for a few minutes today and got a cold drink and sat in a chair at Starbucks (sssssh) don't tell DH.  I am in Florida and it is very hot out after just a few cool days, which I did not get to see this week.  I lurked at Starbucks for 15 minutes and no  good Coach bags came in for me to look at today or pet. Hope you have a Happy Easter as well!!!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I did buy a new black leather gigi and I ordered a black leather maggie.  I needed some black to my collection and I love them both.  I am pretty excited 
I am so sorry things are so rough for you Lynn.  I hope your hubby's job is safe.  

Hope you have a safe and blessed Easter!!





Rainbow 06 said:


> Hi, that is all I am doing is resting. I am getting kind of tired of staying in after a week of this. I am still on that Beta blocker which slows me down and keeps my heart from racing. I am not used to being curtailed and it feels weird. I ventured out today for the first time since Monday and it was late in the day, so I could not "bag spy", a good thing for sure. How are you, girl? Buy anything lovely lately for spring Do tell? Oh well, at least this has kept me out of the Coach stores to see what is new and I have not heard of any lovely and colorful spring things that are coming out soom. I have not even been able to wear my new bags. I love the steel Julianne but my DH says she is way too big on me and hangs to low. I am about five foot four.  And, I just cannot get used to how the corners flop like little rabbit ears.  Anyone else notice that? I would hate to part with her for she is such a beautiful bag. DH called me today and he was quite worried that the rumor mill said that the company was going to fire quite a few people today. He told me to try not to call him unless it was important. I certainly hope that does not happen, for we are not prepared for that now like so many people in this economic crisis. So sad.  Thank you, I am taking care of myself and trying to stay quiet and rest.  I read the posts for excitement and to see what everyone is looking for and buys.  Thanks for writing.. Happy Easter!!!!!
> Lynn


----------



## Rainbow 06

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I did buy a new black leather gigi and I ordered a black leather maggie. I needed some black to my collection and I love them both. I am pretty excited
> I am so sorry things are so rough for you Lynn. I hope your hubby's job is safe.
> 
> Hope you have a safe and blessed Easter!!


 You have a safe and Blessed Easter as well. DH came home with his job intact but he stayed later and said he would work late just to insure his company spirit and let them know. One cannot be too careful these days. I shudder to think of where we would go with your house/villa so low in price. The market here iin FL is very low. When I think of that prospect I lose my urge to buy any bags. I sold a few, but with ebay the way it is, I never realized how little profit i made. Trying to get down to the few I really need, which is hard with my love of Coach bags. Hope there is not anything I am lemming for that shows up in the next pretty springy colored look. Happy Easter and great that you got you GIGI!!!


----------



## Katwoman1973

Rainbow 06 said:


> You have a safe and Blessed Easter as well. DH came home with his job intact but he stayed later and said he would work late just to insure his company spirit and let them know. One cannot be too careful these days. I shudder to think of where we would go with your house/villa so low in price. The market here iin FL is very low. When I think of that prospect I lose my urge to buy any bags. I sold a few, but with ebay the way it is, I never realized how little profit i made. Trying to get down to the few I really need, which is hard with my love of Coach bags. Hope there is not anything I am lemming for that shows up in the next pretty springy colored look. Happy Easter and great that you got you GIGI!!!


 Hope you are feeling better today!! I can feel you on the housing market in Floirda I live in Port Orange and wow there are tons of houses in forclosure right now. We are currently renting until my son graduates HS since we had to move to Port Orange for his HS choice. 3 more years and we are buying again! 

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful Easter!!


----------



## lovecoachmore

GENERAL chatter question. I'm looking for a new scent for spring/summer. I love Ed Hardy, Betsey Johnson & Thierry Mugler Angel. I'm looking for something a little friendlier for my wallet so that when I'm out and about this spring/summer I can maybe have a bottle for home and a bottle to go, KWIM?!

I'm open to any suggestions!!!

I'd love to find something that's carried at Marshall's or T.J Maxx.

What do you all think????

PS-   ****HAPPY EASTER****


----------



## TXGirlie

lovecoachmore said:


> GENERAL chatter question. I'm looking for a new scent for spring/summer. I love Ed Hardy, Betsey Johnson & Thierry Mugler Angel. I'm looking for something a little friendlier for my wallet so that when I'm out and about this spring/summer I can maybe have a bottle for home and a bottle to go, KWIM?!
> 
> I'm open to any suggestions!!!
> 
> I'd love to find something that's carried at Marshall's or T.J Maxx.
> 
> What do you all think????
> 
> PS- ****HAPPY EASTER****


 
Last week at Marshall's I remember trying some Juicy Couture perfume...I think it was $25. They also had a bunch of Burberry perfumes- those are rather sweet smelling, but I have a few from them (btw you can find a good selection at wal mart too).
 I also like that Pink perfume Coach has, but it's only available in one size- big!


----------



## Rainbow 06

Katwoman1973 said:


> Hope you are feeling better today!! I can feel you on the housing market in Floirda I live in Port Orange and wow there are tons of houses in forclosure right now. We are currently renting until my son graduates HS since we had to move to Port Orange for his HS choice. 3 more years and we are buying again!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful Easter!!


 Yes, Florida was hit hard with foreclosures. They just built here and gave out mortgages until there was no more land to build.  Being from New England myself and having land and a small self sufficiciency farm on the Vermont border, it is my dram to go back again. It is dismaying to me that I cannot sell this little villa and get my own not big,  but small house in the hills near a College town. _  I do miss the_ seasons, the people and just taking a ride in the country to see beautiful scenery. Hope you too get back to the life you love soon!!!


----------



## lovecoachmore

I TOTALLY scored today at Marshall's!!! They had the Thierry Mugler Ea de Star for $19.99. YIPPEE!!!

I wish they would have had the Betsey Johnson (it's lighter smelling) BUT Angel Ea de Star for $20 is an INSANE deal, it's $49 for the same bottle at Von Maur and no one else in my area carries it!!!

SWEET!!!!!

PS~ Nothing Coach AT ALL!!!


TXCoachGirlie said:


> Last week at Marshall's I remember trying some Juicy Couture perfume...I think it was $25. They also had a bunch of Burberry perfumes- those are rather sweet smelling, but I have a few from them (btw you can find a good selection at wal mart too).
> I also like that Pink perfume Coach has, but it's only available in one size- big!


----------



## jennalovesbags

ahhh burberry at Maxx? I really want "The Beat" but it's about $80 at sephora for a small bottle (although it's the largest size )


----------



## nyc_besos

awww Lynn hope all get better for you take it easy! And just think positive Im sure DH's job will be fine 


I need a sabrina ? I am dying lol


----------



## jayde123

I just saw on the home page that today is CoachGirl12's birthday.  Happy Birthday Sweetie!  artyhat:


----------



## Rainbow 06

nyc_besos said:


> awww Lynn hope all get better for you take it easy! And just think positive Im sure DH's job will be fine
> 
> 
> I need a sabrina ? I am dying lol


You need a sabrina. I have a small espresso, one of the ones that made the "keep cut" and it annoys me a lot the handles and the shoulder strap. I would have preferred it in the Julianne which is quite large for me and this is pretty small.   I think they will be her for a while and you can gat one on the next PCE in May. Well,  Friday has passed and no pink slip right now for DH,  thank goodness, but that was very scary. I already had my Coach bags lined up to give back, at least the newer PCE ones with tags on them and the ones I had slips for that were credits to cut back and only have a few that I wore just in case. When these important challenges come up, it does not seem so very important to have 10 or 15 bags that I do not use except to grab for my favorites. The real roblem at hand right now is to save and put away money for emergencies.  It  seems that life's  challenges come all at once, at least in my life thus far.  I tried to relax and get out for a little while yesterday on the way to see my dad. I made one trip to the nearest mall to the VS secret for those 5 for $25.00 cotton print undies with a  $10.00 coupon.  I passed through Bloomies and looked at the new  Coach line. I did not feel I was missing a thing. I tried to be quick,  and there was a very long line in the VS store to buy those undies. They gave me some nice little perfume samples and aftter walking back to where I parked my car, I could not find it (hate that in this FL heat). I was exhausted and I had a headache.  I went to see my dad after a week in bed resting and this one day out made me so tired that I fell asleep in his bed while he chatted with DH. But, seriously, what is Coach thinking. Pricepoints are high, the stuff is not classic and it is not the Coach I looked forward to in a new floorset a few years ago . I heard they are having a PCE around Mother's day for those of you that are wondering about that. Enjoy the day, it is my anniversay and we will spend it frugally and quietly. 
hugs, 
Lynn


----------



## Katwoman1973

Happy Anniversay Rainbow06!! Take it easy


----------



## Rainbow 06

Katwoman1973 said:


> Happy Anniversay Rainbow06!! Take it easy


 Thank you. We will celebrate next month when I feel more myself. We got married in a civil Ceromony on April 8th, just the two of us and saved the religious ceromony for May4th with our immediate families and close friends with a party and a nice dinner and dancing with a DJ.  We  have decided to wait to celebrate  until I feel tip top then. Thank you , all of you for your kind wishes. It is nice to have the forum and such nice girls to talk to!!!


----------



## Rainbow 06

Rainbow 06 said:


> You need a sabrina. I have a small espresso, one of the ones that made the "keep cut" and it annoys me a lot the handles and the shoulder strap. I would have preferred it in the Julianne which is quite large for me and this is pretty small. I think they will be her for a while and you can gat one on the next PCE in May. Well, Friday has passed and no pink slip right now for DH, thank goodness, but that was very scary. I already had my Coach bags lined up to give back, at least the newer PCE ones with tags on them and the ones I had slips for that were credits to cut back and only have a few that I wore just in case. When these important challenges come up, it does not seem so very important to have 10 or 15 bags that I do not use except to grab for my favorites. The real roblem at hand right now is to save and put away money for emergencies. It seems that life's challenges come all at once, at least in my life thus far. I tried to relax and get out for a little while yesterday on the way to see my dad. I made one trip to the nearest mall to the VS secret for those 5 for $25.00 cotton print undies with a $10.00 coupon. I passed through Bloomies and looked at the new Coach line. I did not feel I was missing a thing. I tried to be quick, and there was a very long line in the VS store to buy those undies. They gave me some nice little perfume samples and aftter walking back to where I parked my car, I could not find it (hate that in this FL heat). I was exhausted and I had a headache. I went to see my dad after a week in bed resting and this one day out made me so tired that I fell asleep in his bed while he chatted with DH. But, seriously, what is Coach thinking. Pricepoints are high, the stuff is not classic and it is not the Coach I looked forward to in a new floorset a few years ago . I heard they are having a PCE around Mother's day for those of you that are wondering about that. Enjoy the day, it is my anniversay and we will spend it frugally and quietly.
> hugs,
> Lynn


 P.S Wow , I checked my spelling and it looks like I was on more than a blood pressure pill. I was not..it just makes me sleepy and have a headache, lol...what did the Easter Bunny get you? Hope it was a good Day!!!


----------



## nawth21

Dang. I sent in my bag to be non repaired (lol) two weeks ago and I already got the call that they're giving me full credit for it.  Poor Lily.  I wouldn't have mind getting it back as it was my bad weather bag, but this means I can get something new.  Too bad there is nothing out that I want!


----------



## Taralindsey

I am not doing really good on my ban since I just bought a new bag.. and I want another one, LOL!  Do I still get to stay banned if I am selling one to get another? LOL!


----------



## CoachGirl12

jayde123 said:


> I just saw on the home page that today is CoachGirl12's birthday.  Happy Birthday Sweetie!  artyhat:


Aww thanks hun for wishing me a happy b-day!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Taralindsey said:


> I am not doing really good on my ban since I just bought a new bag.. and I want another one, LOL!  Do I still get to stay banned if I am selling one to get another? LOL!



  that seems fine if you can sell bags to get bags


----------



## TXGirlie

Rainbow 06 said:


> P.S Wow , I checked my spelling and it looks like I was on more than a blood pressure pill. I was not..it just makes me sleepy and have a headache, lol...what did the Easter Bunny get you? Hope it was a good Day!!!


 
I am surprised that you take BP meds? It looks like you are in good shape!


----------



## TXGirlie

Taralindsey said:


> I am not doing really good on my ban since I just bought a new bag.. and I want another one, LOL! Do I still get to stay banned if I am selling one to get another? LOL!


 
It is a cycle I seem to be doing myself lately...buy, buy, sell...buy some more. lol


----------



## Rainbow 06

TXCoachGirlie said:


> I am surprised that you take BP meds? It looks like you are in good shape!


 Yes, I am shocked that I ended up on a beta blocker which is a low dose but way too strong for my sensitive system. Long story, but I had taken a tranquilizer when my dad was in the hospital, for it was so very stressful and he is still in a nursing rehab until next week and I will be the cook and caregiver. it seems like such a very long time  . I had taken by RX a tranquilizer on a regular daily basis to get through a crisis period in Miami hospital. I really did not know they were habit forming or psychologically addicting to the body when one stopped. You have to get off them very , very slowly and I thought I did , but I am very med sensitive..and I obviously went off them much too fast_  called the_ doctor who gave them to me, but he poohed poohed my serious reactions and did not help me..until my concerned DH took the matter in his hands on an emergency basis when my pressure went sky high and I could not keep food down. I am going to the doctpr as I type, to my regular excellent internist who looked at me and helped me immediately without hesitation. I sure  hope this stuff is temporary. And yes, I am low weight, about 124 and in fairly good shape, but very tired and upset about it now. Just goes to show you , you have to be careful with tranquilizers and sleeping pills. They do not always tell you that you cannot stop suddenly. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Katwoman1973

Rainbow 06 said:


> Yes, I am shocked that I ended up on a beta blocker which is a low dose but way too strong for my sensitive system. Long story, but I had taken a tranquilizer when my dad was in the hospital, for it was so very stressful and he is still in a nursing rehab until next week and I will be the cook and caregiver. it seems like such a very long time . I had taken by RX a tranquilizer on a regular daily basis to get through a crisis period in Miami hospital. I really did not know they were habit forming or psychologically addicting to the body when one stopped. You have to get off them very , very slowly and I thought I did , but I am very med sensitive..and I obviously went off them much too fast_ called the_ doctor who gave them to me, but he poohed poohed my serious reactions and did not help me..until my concerned DH took the matter in his hands on an emergency basis when my pressure went sky high and I could not keep food down. I am going to the doctpr as I type, to my regular excellent internist who looked at me and helped me immediately without hesitation. I sure hope this stuff is temporary. And yes, I am low weight, about 124 and in fairly good shape, but very tired and upset about it now. Just goes to show you , you have to be careful with tranquilizers and sleeping pills. They do not always tell you that you cannot stop suddenly. Thanks for your concern.


 Doctors never tell you anything esp in Florida. (long story short never go to shands in Florida)  Hopefully everything will be ok for you very soon!  My prayers are with you and your pops.


----------



## kattykay

Im so excited my truck is fixed!!!  (rick not connie lol)  I thought it was going to cost at least $500 but the ford dealer did it for $85 with tax!! And it is running 10x better than when I bought it.  I think its time to celebrate with a new bag!!  Just wanted to share my excitment with everyone.  

Lynn I do want to wish you my best I hope you and your father have a quick and speedy recovery.  Wishing you the best.


----------



## Rainbow 06

Katwoman1973 said:


> Doctors never tell you anything esp in Florida. (long story short never go to shands in Florida) Thank you and hopefully I will not see a hospital for a long , long time. My doctor says my heart rate is quite normal today and I can rest asure things will get back to the way they were with a slow dosage down with the beta blocker at half dose to help the body adjust. Oh, and on the way home I stopped for what was supposed to be 10 minutes in the outlet store. 10 minutes, wow that went really quick...lol...They had those pink/gold resort lined purple wristlets with the turnlocks, the little pink resort pouch in soft leather, brown signature medium Carly's medium plum leather Carly's, new satin signature and coral carly's and the Carly satchel..I really liked the wristlet in pink/gold, but DH rushed me out of there so fast and said I did not need another thing. hmmm, I do not, but I do have the pink/gold wristlet on my mind...lol


----------



## Rainbow 06

kattykay said:


> Im so excited my truck is fixed!!! (rick not connie lol) I thought it was going to cost at least $500 but the ford dealer did it for $85 with tax!! And it is running 10x better than when I bought it. I think its time to celebrate with a new bag!! Just wanted to share my excitment with everyone.
> 
> Lynn I do want to wish you my best I hope you and your father have a quick and speedy recovery. Wishing you the best.


 Thank you so much. Today was my real first day out that I felt human, so I was allowed to hit the outlet to take a quick look..I did not buy a thing..but looking was so much fun. not many store transfers or what I would have looked for, Sabrina's of course..lol


----------



## Taralindsey

Wish me luck girls... we are putting our house on the market next week.  I have my fingers-crossed for a semi-quick sale... I need a bigger house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  we are filled to the brim!


----------



## ashdir103104

Hey everyone!! Long time no talk. I mainly just read now since I'm not really buying things right now. My fiance thinks I have outgrown my obsession....hopefully not! Ever since I got sick I have only been carrying around a wristlet with all my little needs, which I have thrown away once and left it in a shopping carriage lol chemo brain big time!!! Once I sell of some of my collection I have my eye on a khaki/platinum med Carly. Hope everyone is doing good and enjoying their purchases


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

ashdir103104 said:


> Hey everyone!! Long time no talk. I mainly just read now since I'm not really buying things right now. My fiance thinks I have outgrown my obsession....hopefully not! Ever since I got sick I have only been carrying around a wristlet with all my little needs, which I have thrown away once and left it in a shopping carriage lol chemo brain big time!!! Once I sell of some of my collection I have my eye on a khaki/platinum med Carly. Hope everyone is doing good and enjoying their purchases




Ash~~ Glad you checked in.  I have been thinking about you!  Hope all is going well.


----------



## tanukiki

Taralindsey said:


> Wish me luck girls... we are putting our house on the market next week.  I have my fingers-crossed for a semi-quick sale... I need a bigger house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  we are filled to the brim!



Good luck! We sold our house in The Woodlands in 5 days (and closed 3 weeks later) so it can be done!

And P.S. We're on our way back to the Dallas area this summer! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanukiki

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Ash~~ Glad you checked in.  I have been thinking about you!  Hope all is going well.



Same here! I hope you're doing okay


----------



## k9bites

*I didn't find an official "introduction" thread (hopefully I didn't just miss it). 

Anyway, I've actually been a member here for several months now but just recently started posting.  (I've just read up to now).   I thought I'd introduce myself and figured this was probably the best place to do that since, so far, all my bags/purses are Coach. 

My name is Kari and I live in Utah.  I have 2 awesome kids, a great husband, 5 dogs (who can be seen in the "dog pics" thread), an addiction to designer jeans and have recently discovered I also love designer bags!  
When I'm not shopping.....I train (or rather help DH) train dogs.  (We usually work with police/personal protection/sport dogs but also do pet dogs)!

Anyway.......that's me!  I'll have to get some pics of my Coach bags and get them posted soon! *


----------



## oopsididitagain

Welcome, k9bites!  I'm a dog lover & Coach lover, too.  You will love this forum, these women are fun!


----------



## choozen1ne

I think on Monday I am going to finally break out my straw bags , its been kind of nice weather this week and I can finally wear my favorite bags !


----------



## kattykay

a funny little story I just remembered now that I want to share..
I went shopping with mommy today and we went to Bed, Bath and Beyond. They had alot of condoms and other durex/lifestyles devices in clearance today.  So we walk by the clearance rack and my mom always likes to stop and look so she picks up a box of flavored condoms and shouts over to me looking at pillows "Hey Kay, do you think this candy is any good Ive never heard of it before and its cheap."  I looked over and said "No mom they're condoms not candy."  And then she goes "Eww who the hell would want to walk around sucking on a condom?" Meanwhile an employee fixing the pillows is laughing his ass off.  So I shouted back "No mom they arent like tic tacs and Im pretty sure you dont want to be sucking on them in public."  I think thats when she understood and walked to the other side of the display.


----------



## oopsididitagain

kattykay, that's hilarious!!  I didn't even know Bed, Bath and Beyond sold condoms.  They must be filed under the "Beyond" section where I don't see.


----------



## Kilala

kattykay said:


> "No mom they arent like tic tacs and Im pretty sure you dont want to be sucking on them in public."


----------



## kattykay

oopsididitagain said:


> kattykay, that's hilarious!! I didn't even know Bed, Bath and Beyond sold condoms. They must be filed under the "Beyond" section where I don't see.


 
Neither did I. I wonder what wlse is in this "beyond" section lol.  
This particular one stocks beauty supplies and shampoos and stuff like that which Ive never seen before in a BB&B.  Weird. And that was slightly embarassing for me.


----------



## daniellesmommy

It's 94 today and yucky! My kids are water rats today. Been playing outside in the water forever!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kattykay said:


> a funny little story I just remembered now that I want to share..
> I went shopping with mommy today and we went to Bed, Bath and Beyond. They had alot of condoms and other durex/lifestyles devices in clearance today.  So we walk by the clearance rack and my mom always likes to stop and look so she picks up a box of flavored condoms and shouts over to me looking at pillows "Hey Kay, do you think this candy is any good Ive never heard of it before and its cheap."  I looked over and said "No mom they're condoms not candy."  And then she goes "Eww who the hell would want to walk around sucking on a condom?" Meanwhile an employee fixing the pillows is laughing his ass off.  So I shouted back "No mom they arent like tic tacs and Im pretty sure you dont want to be sucking on them in public."  I think thats when she understood and walked to the other side of the display.




 OMG...thanks for the huge laugh!!


----------



## kattykay

^^Your very welcome!!  Me and my dad were making fun of her for it today lol


----------



## patchworkcat

daniellesmommy said:


> It's 94 today and yucky! My kids are water rats today. Been playing outside in the water forever!



It's hot here in SF Bay Area too.  Gonna break some heat records tomorrow for sure.


----------



## daniellesmommy

patchworkcat said:


> It's hot here in SF Bay Area too.  Gonna break some heat records tomorrow for sure.


Yah its 83 still here and its 9:02 . We suffered until 4:00 and by then it was 89 in the house and I was getting grumpy so we put the A/C on.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

kattykay said:


> ^^Your very welcome!!  Me and my dad were making fun of her for it today lol



Told my DH and he thought it was  too


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

OMG  Just went to get the mail and I got a Bed, Bath & Beyond catalog today...I kid you not.  Got me laughing all over again


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My new sig c large umbrella with the green c's just broke today, so I had to weave a new metal piece around the shaft that keeps the tension on the umbrella... 
ITS A FRANKEN-BRELLA 
I'll have to see if I can get pix of it tonight...


----------



## oopsididitagain

haha Bunny, Franken-Brella!    If you show it to a Coach store, will they give you another one?


----------



## daniellesmommy

daniellesmommy said:


> Yah its 83 still here and its 9:02 . We suffered until 4:00 and by then it was 89 in the house and I was getting grumpy so we put the A/C on.


We've got 101 today as of 3:45 pm. YUCK!! My poor son has baseball practice too at 5:00 pm.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

oopsididitagain said:


> haha Bunny, Franken-Brella!    If you show it to a Coach store, will they give you another one?


They probably would, but it's already been replaced once   I think it's just a weakness with these new acrylic shaft umbrellas and the spring tension...


----------



## kattykay

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> OMG Just went to get the mail and I got a Bed, Bath & Beyond catalog today...I kid you not. Got me laughing all over again


 
Maybe you can use the 20% coupon for some "tic tacs" haha


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl




----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am so frustrated.  I want to go to the outlet and spend my credit letter!!  Been stuck at home with sick kids.  Today is the first day I could probably go, but I am waiting on the hubs to get home from work.  He's waiting on ups to deliver a package to him there that he needs.  DOH!


----------



## ~NIKITA~

hello does any1 know how to order coach catalogs i went to the websit where i use to get them and i can't find it any where


----------



## kylita24

_Hi! This is my first forum, but I wanted to join because I am in LOVE with Coach purses! Anyway, just wanted to say hi _


----------



## ~NIKITA~

kylita24 said:


> _Hi! This is my first forum, but I wanted to join because I am in LOVE with Coach purses! Anyway, just wanted to say hi _



hello kylita and  welcome to purse forum i'm sure you'll enjoy i have only been here a few days and i'm hooked


----------



## kylita24

_ I can tell I probably will be too! I'm excited to take pictures of my collection and post!_


----------



## cristalena56

im never gonna win the bag i want... lol i always get outbid and it goes higher then i can afford every time.... but im hoping the highest bidder at the moment hasn't bidded to high and nobody else bids haha i know yeah right... but i can hope and pray lol


----------



## cristalena56

i was at macy's today and felt one of the sabrinas and it felt like vinyl??? i felt it because the material looked funny... i should have taken a pic lol


----------



## i<3handbags

Do you mean the silver? It's all rubbery feeling.


----------



## kylita24

cristalena56 said:


> im never gonna win the bag i want... lol i always get outbid and it goes higher then i can afford every time.... but im hoping the highest bidder at the moment hasn't bidded to high and nobody else bids haha i know yeah right... but i can hope and pray lol


 


_Do you have any outlet stores near you?? You can find the bag you want for like 1/2 the price! Trust me! I was holding out for the Sabrina Resort tote, which was regularly priced at $358, but I went to the outlets, and ended up getting 3 bags plus a wallet for the same price.  _


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Frankenbrella 









I think it's clear to see where I fixed it....


----------



## cristalena56

kylita24 said:


> _Do you have any outlet stores near you?? You can find the bag you want for like 1/2 the price! Trust me! I was holding out for the Sabrina Resort tote, which was regularly priced at $358, but I went to the outlets, and ended up getting 3 bags plus a wallet for the same price.  _


awesome!! nope no outlet near me  so all i have is ebay... the bag i am wanting is a ergo tote with the legacy lining  but i want a leather one.. not patent..


----------



## cristalena56

i am going to a coach outlet in aug. im going to NC for a family reunion and the blowing rock one is only a half an hour or so away  hopefully i find something good lol


----------



## kylita24

cristalena56 said:


> i am going to a coach outlet in aug. im going to NC for a family reunion and the blowing rock one is only a half an hour or so away  hopefully i find something good lol


 

_You definitely will!! I'm excited for you!! You have to post the outcome of the outlets!! _


----------



## oopsididitagain

Bunny, I don't know how you did it, but you fixed frankenbrella!
Sigh, I'm craving an Arctic Circle burger and fries with fry sauce be we don't have that restaurant in Las Vegas.


----------



## i<3handbags

I have been craving Chik-Fil-A since we moved from North Carolina. Why on earth are there no locations here?!?!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

oopsididitagain said:


> Bunny, I don't know how you did it, but you fixed frankenbrella!
> Sigh, I'm craving an Arctic Circle burger and fries with fry sauce be we don't have that restaurant in Las Vegas.


Yep, just took a jumbo paperclip, some needlenose pliers or something similar, some bending, and a lot of patience.  I probably still need to cap the ends where the wires were twisted, and twist it a bit more so the wires lay flat against the channel in the plastic.


----------



## oopsididitagain

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yep, just took a jumbo paperclip, some needlenose pliers or something similar, some bending, and a lot of patience.  I probably still need to cap the ends where the wires were twisted, and twist it a bit more so the wires lay flat against the channel in the plastic.


It doesn't look like it would break again!  Capping the ends sounds hard to me.  Can you just file them down blunt smooth?  Laying the wires down flat seems like a good idea.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

oopsididitagain said:


> It doesn't look like it would break again!  Capping the ends sounds hard to me.  Can you just file them down blunt smooth?  Laying the wires down flat seems like a good idea.


I could file them down, but I'm not worried about them cutting anything, I need to make sure they stay together and bonded, because it's a tension umbrella so the springs work in tandem with the other portions; one pushes, the other pulls so you need to make sure it's not going to break the metal (like it did initially) and let loose the arms.


----------



## oopsididitagain

bunnymasseuse said:


> I could file them down, but I'm not worried about them cutting anything, I need to make sure they stay together and bonded, because it's a tension umbrella so the springs work in tandem with the other portions; one pushes, the other pulls so you need to make sure it's not going to break the metal (like it did initially) and let loose the arms.


You did  good work with your umbrella on the pics!  This reminds me of the old song by Kay Kyser "The Umbrella Man":
Toodle - luma luma
Toodle - luma luma
Toodle - oh lay
Any umbrellas, any umbrellas
To mend today?
Bring your parasol, it may be small. It may be big
He will fix them all on what you call a thing-a-ma-jig  (i.e.-a paper clip, maybe?)
Pitter patter patter! Pitter patter patter!
It looks like rain.
Let it pitter patter. Let it pitter patter.
Who cares for rain?
He'll mend your umbrellas, then go on his way
Singing toodle luma luma. Toodle luma luma.
Any umbrellas to mend today.


----------



## cristalena56

i snapped a picture at dillards of the bag that felt like vinyl to me... or something similar to vinyl....


----------



## kathyrose

I have a bran new Coach umbrella I left behind with my best friend. It's the huge blue scarf print umbrella. The protective tip of the umbrella is missing (so the prtruding tip is wood) and I didn't want to use it. Haven't. Bee sitting with his golf clubs in Darnestwon, MD for the past 3 years.  Any sugesstions?


----------



## apsara85

hi, this is my first time to actually post something in the coach subforum (i think), but ive been hanging around a lot at tPf....
so i went to the outlet yesterday and bought my very first coach wallet..(the most ive spent on a wallet.lol) its a brown madison op art check book wallet, and i think it was a final sale item just coz the checkbook thing wasnt there. i really dint care for it bec i dont ever use check book/checks though. i only decided to go for it coz its all i want in one,credit card slots,picture id slot,bill slot and coin slot.and i think it can function as a clutch when im too lazy to carry a bag.lol.i check online and its 228.00,so did i get a good deal if i got it for $76..with tax n all regardless of the missing checkbook slot??=)


----------



## cristalena56

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR every single time  my bag i dont think is meant to be mine..... this is the 10th time i was outbid in the last minute


----------



## happywife18

I just finished watching the movie "Smart People" with Jessica Parker. It was interesting to see Jessica using Coach Ali in the movie.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Danielle starts Kindergarten in the fall and I really have been contemplating going back to work. I want to go back to work for the company I worked for before I had her. It is a small company and wonderful to work for. I have felt this way for a while and I finally got hubby's approval (not that I needed it but it helps). Since I quit they have gone through several people and from what I have heard from my brother in law (he works there too) they are busier than ever. I could only do part time but that's all I was doing before I quit. So I am hoping things go my way when I go in and talk to my old boss in the next week or so. He tried to get me to come back 2 years ago but I just couldn't with Danielle not being in school. I figure I am giving him plenty of time to think about it as I really don't want to have to go back to work till she starts Kindergarten and I know the newest person they got doing my old job hasn't even been there a year yet.


----------



## Limelady514

I'm going to the outlet for the FIRST time tomorrow. I have an idea of what i am looking for. Hopefully i can find atleast some of what i am looking for. Hope you all are having a great saturday. If i do find stuff tomorrow i will reveal it to you all.


----------



## Katwoman1973

daniellesmommy said:


> Danielle starts Kindergarten in the fall and I really have been contemplating going back to work. I want to go back to work for the company I worked for before I had her. It is a small company and wonderful to work for. I have felt this way for a while and I finally got hubby's approval (not that I needed it but it helps). Since I quit they have gone through several people and from what I have heard from my brother in law (he works there too) they are busier than ever. I could only do part time but that's all I was doing before I quit. So I am hoping things go my way when I go in and talk to my old boss in the next week or so. He tried to get me to come back 2 years ago but I just couldn't with Danielle not being in school. I figure I am giving him plenty of time to think about it as I really don't want to have to go back to work till she starts Kindergarten and I know the newest person they got doing my old job hasn't even been there a year yet.


 Good Luck! Sounds like you will have no problem getting a job back.

Kids starting Kindergarden... wow I cried when both of mine went to school for the 1st time.  With my youngest my Dh went with me as soon as a tears came out of my sons eyes I had to walk out of the classroom. My DH was picking on me for crying all the way home! Men!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^My youngest is in 1st gr. and I still haven't found work because  I wonder what to do during summer vacation when the kids are out of school or when they are sick and need to stay home.

daniellesmommy~I think you should go back to that job part time if you want to.  I wish I had a job lined up who would let me have evening hours during summer and regular part time day hours during the rest of the year then I'd be set.


----------



## daniellesmommy

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^My youngest is in 1st gr. and I still haven't found work because  I wonder what to do during summer vacation when the kids are out of school or when they are sick and need to stay home.


This is my only fear. My kids aren't sick that often but when they are I would want to be home with them. I know hubby & I will have to work something out. He's a realtor and works from home.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Oops and daniellesmommy....that's the way I feel too.  I don't want to go back to work unless I am forced.  I love being home with my kids.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ugh had a 9 hr day yesterday as our AC went out at my company and had to go in until it was resolved... 
and yet, no day off today.. and I'm SOOOO tired.


----------



## damienmomma

I wish I could be a SAHM! I know if i choose to stay at home a lot of our little luxuries would have to stop and there would be a whole lot of budgeting! How do you guys do it?    



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Oops and daniellesmommy....that's the way I feel too. I don't want to go back to work unless I am forced. I love being home with my kids.


----------



## damienmomma

I wish I could be a SAHM! I know if i choose to stay at home a lot of our little luxuries would have to stop and there would be a whole lot of budgeting! How do you guys do it? 



Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Oops and daniellesmommy....that's the way I feel too. I don't want to go back to work unless I am forced. I love being home with my kids.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I guess I am very blessed DH has a good job.  If he didn't I would still try to stay with the kids and cut out the luxuries.  I have lived that way in the past and I would just resort back to those times again.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^I guess I am very blessed DH has a good job.  If he didn't I would still try to stay with the kids and cut out the luxuries.  I have lived that way in the past and I would just resort back to those times again.




  My sentiments exactly.


----------



## ILoveMySailor

*Hello All!*
*A  rookie here  just pre-bought my FIRST Coach purse.. now i can't wait to start my little collection*


----------



## coachqueencoach

I do like that Goldish Ikat pictured. I wonder if my Coach boutique will have that out this Friday? Im pretty sure im ordering style #13709 from Coach Japan site tho. Its gorgeous in KH/ Gold.


----------



## Limelady514

Went to the outlet yesterday and found some good stuff. I will have to do a reveal on here sometime today. I also found out from my local boutique that they just sent there heritage stripe stuff to the outlets. I'm gonna have to make another trip to the outlet this weekend hopefully to get my heritage stripe beauties.


----------



## Limelady514

ILoveMySailor said:


> *Hello All!*
> *A rookie here  just pre-bought my FIRST Coach purse.. now i can't wait to start my little collection*


 

I'm happy you got your first coach bag. Is it a signature, OP ART, IKAT, or leather bag?? I also got my first purse yesterday at the outlet. Welcome to TPF.


----------



## TXGirlie

I wish the op art had some accessories out NOW. They will probably come out later....
I think I will get the small op art bag if it's at my store.


----------



## ILoveMySailor

> I'm happy you got your first coach bag. Is it a signature, OP ART, IKAT, or leather bag?? I also got my first purse yesterday at the outlet. Welcome to TPF.


*It's a Large Patent Sabrina! I saw it & just loved it! So my husband bought it for my Bday (which is Saturday).. I Pick her up tommorrow!! Thanks for the welcome LimeLady!*


----------



## kattykay

Daniellesmommy have you ever though of getting a secretary job at a school?  All summers and holidays off.


----------



## nwhite

Well, just got back from a short trip to the casino for my Birthday.  Didn't win and now wished I would have used that money I lost towards a new bag .  Oh well, doesn't that always happen?  At least I had fun!


----------



## Melys28

ILoveMySailor said:


> *It's a Large Patent Sabrina! I saw it & just loved it! So my husband bought it for my Bday (which is Saturday).. I Pick her up tommorrow!! Thanks for the welcome LimeLady!*



Welcome... You can never go wrong with a lovely Sabrina!!! You will have to post pics when you get her


----------



## kathyrose

I am so pissed off. I was a second short of submitting my bid for a kate spade bag that ended well within my price range. So mad. Very mad. Grrrr.


----------



## Katwoman1973

kathyrose said:


> I am so pissed off. I was a second short of submitting my bid for a kate spade bag that ended well within my price range. So mad. Very mad. Grrrr.


 
When there is something I really really want on eBay I set my alarm on my cell phone so I dont miss it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I used to be really Anal about the ebay stuff, but if I was, I'd have won a lot more and that's $$ I wouldn't't have now for other fun outlet or future ebay things   I figure if I get it, I get it, and if I'm not going to use a sniping program to do it, and I'm not going to devote the last few minutes to watching the auction then I have no reason to be upset


----------



## Robicslady

Good Philosophy!  Every minute we are angry, we lose one minute of happiness.  Confucius.  Completely unrelated- remember Sno-caps?  I just rediscovered 'em!  Yummy!


----------



## B-Town

Oooh, I love those! That reminds me, though--do any of you remember Fruit Wrinkles? They were a type of fruit snack in the '80s. My brother, sister and parents don't remember them, but Google has proven their existence! I looooved these but my family thinks I'm crazy for remembering a particular type of fruit snack I ate when I was little. Anyone?

(Sorry for veering so far off topic!)


----------



## oopsididitagain

Fruit wrinkles sound kind of familiar.  I googled them and they don't show an up-close picture of the actual fruit candy, at least I couldn't find a pic of the candy, just the box.  My parents didn't buy "fancy food".  lol  That's probably why my memory on this is bad, I usually have an excellent memory of the 80's.


----------



## B-Town

They looked like those generic fruit snacks (you know, the strawberry, or grape, or cherry or whatever ones) only they had little wrinkles as texture. We weren't allowed fancy cereals, but we were allowed a treat before bed every Friday and Saturday after dinner!


----------



## oopsididitagain

B-Town said:


> They looked like those generic fruit snacks (you know, the strawberry, or grape, or cherry or whatever ones) only they had little wrinkles as texture. We weren't allowed fancy cereals, but we were allowed a treat before bed every Friday and Saturday after dinner!


They sound yummy, wish they still would make fruit wrinkles.  I buy modern fruit snack candy for my kids but my youngest has so much dental work that I worry they will pull his fillings out.
I remember the Whatchamacallit chocolate bar came out in the 80's and they still sell those.  Also Reese's pieces.


----------



## Robicslady

Reeses Cups!  Heaven!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I remember:
Micro Machines
Sweet Secrets
(some of the links on a google search come up as some off-brand with the same name)






 I had that one! 




some other jewelry that had makeup in it that you could attach/remove from your jewelry..


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

OMG Jean, I used to love whatchamacallit's.  MMMMMM..


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^lol!  I think my favorite candy bar is and always has been Snickers.  I seldom eat them though because always on a never ending weight loss battle.


----------



## Alexsma

Totally off topic but 

GO CAVS!

Crossing my fingers that some team from Cleveland can bring home a Championship!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Off topic. I need to vent. I got a speeding ticket on the way to work this morning. I was dropping off my son at my parents' house and as I topped the hill, going 32 in a 40 mph zone, I saw a road construction sign for 20 mph. I immediately hit the brakes when I saw the sign but OHP still gave me a 246.50 ticket. That's nuts. Now I have to take off the afternoon during the last week of school to fight the ticket in court. Stupid speed trap!!!!  Do they know how much Coach that fine will buy????


----------



## mrodriquez2006

OK Bag Lady said:


> Off topic. I need to vent. I got a speeding ticket on the way to work this morning. I was dropping off my son at my parents' house and as I topped the hill, going 32 in a 40 mph zone, I saw a road construction sign for 20 mph. I immediately hit the brakes when I saw the sign but OHP still gave me a 246.50 ticket. That's nuts. Now I have to take off the afternoon during the last week of school to fight the ticket in court. Stupid speed trap!!!!  Do they know how much Coach that fine will buy????



can you take defensive driving and it can get off your record?!  i get at least two speeding tickets a year and i just do defensive driving so it gets off my record!


----------



## chester427

Am I the only one sick and tired of this rainy weather in the Northeast?  I swear I would be happier if it was sunny!!!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

mrodriquez2006 said:


> can you take defensive driving and it can get off your record?! i get at least two speeding tickets a year and i just do defensive driving so it gets off my record!


 
I'm going to go out tonight and tomorrow morning and take some pics.  My mother told me this morning that they've had this work crew out at various times over the last week.  Apparently they're taking all the signs with them except the orange cone when they leave so I never knew they'd been working out there.  I think if I can prove to the DA that I didn't know this zone was there and that there was no time to stop before I was right there then they'll dismiss it.  I'll still have to pay court costs though.  I'm not blindly paying this ticket just to keep from missing work.  We have a local tv station that spotlights traps like this and I'm almost ready to call them over it.  If I'd been deliberately speeding I would just say I'm guilty and go on, but I had no clue and no time to slow down.  You need more than 10 feet to slow a suv from 32 to 20 on a foggy morning.  That's another thing.........wth were they thinking doing road construction when it was extremely foggy this morning?


----------



## oopsididitagain

AArgh!  I've spent the last 90 min. trying to fix my dumb Epson printer!  It just has blank pages coming out of it.  Now it won't even turn on.  I won't buy this brand ever again.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Try unplugging it for 10 minutes.  Some electronics can be reset by doing that.  Won't work if you just turn the power strip off though.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I tried that and it did get it started up again, it now has power again.  However, it still spews out blank pages even though it acts like it's really printing.  DH said I can get another printer.  Does anyone know what printer brand is good?  I've tried Epson & Canon and I do not like those brands.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

It's possible that whatever you were printing maxed out the printer's memory.  Delete the print job and see if that helps.  I stick with HP printers.


----------



## kattykay

I like hp printers.  I bought a lexmark wireless printer and it was crap.  My hp printer on the desktop has never failed me and I am going to buy another wireless one soon.  Honestly HP is the only brand I will ever buy for a computer, very reliable.


----------



## oopsididitagain

OK Bag Lady said:


> It's possible that whatever you were printing maxed out the printer's memory.  Delete the print job and see if that helps.  I stick with HP printers.


Yeah, I didn't have any print jobs except the one.  All the others were deleted.  This type of printer of mine is known for this problem.  I did a google search and there are many other people with this same complaint, blank papers coming out.
Yes!  I will buy a HP printer.  Thanks for the recommend OK Baglady & Kattykay.  Where is the best selection sold where I can go in and look at them?  Which store?


----------



## daniellesmommy

Sorry about your printer foes *oppsididitagain *and also about your speeding ticker *OK Bag Lady*. That is a hefty ticket. 

Well they say things happen in 3's and I think for now we should be done for a while. A couple weeks ago our electric garage door broke. We haven't gotten it fixed still cause when this happened back in 07 it cost us almost $600. Then on Friday night the cable broke on the emergency brake in our Yukon. It's at the dealership getting fixed now as its under warranty (hopefully) and getting all the things fixed that were acting up before our extended warranty expires in Oct. Lastly on Friday I noticed our refrigerator was making a clicking sound. Didn't think to much about it until yesterday evening when we realized it was totally not working anymore. Everything in the freezer was defrosted. Had to throw everything out. Luckily the regular part hadn't cooled off at such a fast rate that we were able to save most of it. Well after googling the clicking we realized it was a relay switch we needed to run the compressor. So today $75 later its back working. Irritated me that the switches come in a 3 pack and you cannot buy just one. Sorry about my rant. It's just been one thing after another it seems.


----------



## daniellesmommy

oopsididitagain said:


> Yeah, I didn't have any print jobs except the one.  All the others were deleted.  This type of printer of mine is known for this problem.  I did a google search and there are many other people with this same complaint, blank papers coming out.
> Yes!  I will buy a HP printer.  Thanks for the recommend OK Baglady & Kattykay.  Where is the best selection sold where I can go in and look at them?  Which store?


I have a Canon and have had it for over 5 years. Ink jet and no problems at all. I love it!


----------



## kathyrose

bunnymasseuse said:


> I used to be really Anal about the ebay stuff, but if I was, I'd have won a lot more and that's $$ I wouldn't't have now for other fun outlet or future ebay things  I figure if I get it, I get it, and if I'm not going to use a sniping program to do it, and I'm not going to devote the last few minutes to watching the auction then I have no reason to be upset


I've never signed up for a sniping program. Wish I did. Maybe it's a good thing I don't though. LOL!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I'm sorry about your speeding ticket, *OKbaglady*!  I didn't read through the whole thread as I was distracted.  *daniellesmommy*, sorry the things around your house are breaking down all at once it seems.  *kathyrose & bunny*, I use a sniper system with the bay and I love it.  I never have to be home or can even be asleep when the auctions I want end.   I still am trying not to buy things lately.


----------



## kathyrose

oopsididitagain said:


> I'm sorry about your speeding ticket, *OKbaglady*! I didn't read through the whole thread as I was distracted. *daniellesmommy*, sorry the things around your house are breaking down all at once it seems. *kathyrose & bunny*, I use a sniper system with the bay and I love it. I never have to be home or can even be asleep when the auctions I want end. I still am trying not to buy things lately.


I think I;m about to break down nand sign up for a sniper system!


----------



## kattykay

Oops I usually buy from bestbuy, but I got my last printer and desktop from hp.com, they seem to have pretty good prices.  Just check the ads in the paper for the best price.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Well tonight I went out and bought a ....  Lexmark printer.  I did that because a. it was on sale and b. my son has a Lexmark going on 2-1/2 yrs. with no problems and c. we can buy the same type of ink cartridges.  He already set it up for me because it is wireless and I didn't know how to set our laptops so that they can use this same printer, too.  Boy it pays to have a kid around that knows this stuff!  whew, it's fun to be able to print again!  
I came thisclose from buying an hp printer but finally decided on the Lexmark.  Now I can stop my whining here about printer woes.  lol
Oh, we bought it at Office Depot.


----------



## kathyrose

As long as it's on sale and it's already set up = win!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

^^ ita


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Thanks to the help of this Forum I have discovered and issue with one of my Coach slingbacks.  

I purchase this bag at my local outlet store but it does not have the Creed on it does not even have to lable with the Creed.   Has anyone ever had this issue.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

That doesn't sound good. If it still has the store tags on it then take it back.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kathyrose said:


> I've never signed up for a sniping program. Wish I did. Maybe it's a good thing I don't though. LOL!


I haven't either, tho I'm not sure it would work for me since I have the Ebay/PP key fob that requires that to be inputted along with my password.  That way I can't get hacked, either on my BAY or PP account.


----------



## jeniam

Ok, I have an issue that I've been trying to figure out on this forum for the past few days...where/how do I set up my "signature"?! (the thing at the bottom of your posts where many have their wishlists)...it is driving me batty  that I cannot figure it out! Argh! Can anyone help?!  Thanks!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I think you have to have a minimum number of posts before using that option.


----------



## mzedith

bunnymasseuse said:


> I haven't either, tho I'm not sure it would work for me since I have the Ebay/PP key fob that requires that to be inputted along with my password. That way I can't get hacked, either on my BAY or PP account.


 
what is this program??? i need to do some research... :reading:


----------



## kattykay

I find it funny that this person is claiming they paid $400 for a pouch and is trying to sell it for $150, which I wouldnt be suprised if they picked it up for half that at the outlets.

http://southjersey.craigslist.org/clo/1158483960.html


----------



## coachmommyofmin

^^ maybe somebody screwed her over really bad ...
she can't possibly believe she paid $400? I wouldn't want anybody coming to my house to "buy" it and lie straight to their faces... I don't know how people on craigslist can be that weird sometimes...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mzedith said:


> what is this program??? i need to do some research... :reading:


It's a security keyfob, like an RSA key, so you associate it with your accounts, and only you with ur pswd and the generated number key can access your BAY account or PP account.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webs...iven/securitycenter/PayPalSecurityKey-outside


----------



## cristalena56

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh theres a really cute bag on ebay and deciding if i should get it.. its at the commit to buy screen but dont know if i should click yes or not  lol i really like it though! lol it would be $150 after shipping for this leather bag... hrm...


----------



## B-Town

If you like it, you can pass. If you love it, buy it!


----------



## cristalena56

ive been wanting one of these for a long time... *teehee* i dont want to mention which bag because i know someone will snatch it before i decide lol i just dont spend that much money at a time haha i guess im scared to lol but i do love it!!  its a $348 bag for $150 after shipping.. im just wondering what it went for at the outlets


----------



## Taralindsey

Man.. I got a speeding ticket  That sure is going to put a dent into my PCE money...


----------



## B-Town

If you love it and are saving $200 off the price, I say go for it! I mean, say it is cheaper at the outlets--who's to say you'll be able to get one in the color you want, you know? I say go for it!


----------



## Katwoman1973

cristalena56 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh theres a really cute bag on ebay and deciding if i should get it.. its at the commit to buy screen but dont know if i should click yes or not  lol i really like it though! lol it would be $150 after shipping for this leather bag... hrm...


 Did you get it?!?


----------



## B-Town

I just got an e-mail from a client that was full of run-on sentences. One of the sentences should have been four separate sentences! The whole thing made my eyes hurt. I wish I could have responded with something along the lines of "I'm sorry, I couldn't understand your e-mail. Please try again in English!"

Do any of you have pet peeves?


----------



## mzedith

B-Town said:


> I just got an e-mail from a client that was full of run-on sentences. One of the sentences should have been four separate sentences! The whole thing made my eyes hurt. I wish I could have responded with something along the lines of "I'm sorry, I couldn't understand your e-mail. Please try again in English!"
> 
> Do any of you have pet peeves?


 
its probably me.. , *joke* i couldn't tell you how many times i have been called into my boss' office about my poor email writing skills.   and typos?? grammer, not my strong point. He says my emails are thoughts vs. sentences, and has to read them 4 times to understand what im trying to say.  Most of those emails are cc'd to keep him in the loop, so the origninal recipent already knew what i was writing about.  anyway, im sure this post is probably just as bad as the email you recieved from your client..

He, i am a bookeeper, i do numbers .. 

my pet peeve?  Calling a CS call center for Credit card companies, cell phone companies and even Macy's.....

press 1 , press 3, press 65, grrrrrrr... "can't i just talk to a live person???", a lot of those system don't even have a press "0" to speak with a representative anymore


----------



## Taralindsey

^^ I'm bad with the run on sentences too. I know it. I admit it. I am actually good at english and grammar but I choose to write that way sometimes.. especially when its informal. See! I just did it! 


Pet peeves of mine..... saying um before everything and saying like all the time.  My husband does the um thing and it makes my skin crawl.  Say, someone asks him his name and he will say...  "um, ***** Lindsey".  Address? "um, blah blah blah, tx".   Why say ummm???  do you have to think about what your name is?? Drives me batty!


----------



## mzedith

Taralindsey said:


> ^^ I'm bad with the run on sentences too. I know it. I admit it. I am actually good at english and grammar but I choose to write that way sometimes.. especially when its informal. See! I just did it!
> 
> 
> Pet peeves of mine..... saying um before everything and saying like all the time. My husband does the um thing and it makes my skin crawl. Say, someone asks him his name and he will say... "um, ***** Lindsey". Address? "um, blah blah blah, tx". Why say ummm??? do you have to think about what your name is?? Drives me batty!


 
Ladies Chime in??? this is going to be a funny chat... "You know?"

does that sound familiar?  "You know"... , i tell my DH, "no i don't know" 

i think a lot of people say the "you know" before or after saying something..


----------



## oopsididitagain

When my husband calls someone on a business call he always starts out, "Yeah.  This is *** with *** company..."  I just wonder what the Yeah is in there for. lol


----------



## B-Town

Trust me, ladies, you'd have to work pretty hard to match the run-on sentences in that e-mail! I don't mind it when people put a couple thoughts in the same sentence in an informal setting. But this person wrote what was supposed to be a professional e-mail and had four completely separate ideas in the same (very long!) sentence. That one was the worst offender, but the entire e-mail was full of them!

mzedith, I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds, but I do have a suggestion for your work e-mails: Work with your natural writing style rather than fighting it. Use bullet points for each separate thought. Instead of something like "Project X might be behind schedule because Bob is out because he had to have an emergency appendectomy but Project Y is still slated to be done on time and Betty has created an Excel spreadsheet for Project Z that you need to look at and once that's finalized she could maybe move over to Project X," try something more like:

*Bob had to have an emergency appendectomy, which might cause Project X to fall behind schedule
*Betty has an Excel spreadsheet for Project Z waiting for your approval. Once you've approved it, she could help with Project X
*Project Y should still be done on time

Something like that may not work for every e-mail you have to write, but if you have a lot of information to give to people, that would be an easier-to-digest format. Hope that helps!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

the number one complaint of employers is that employees can't write!  this is why I have a minor in English writing and rhetoric...i just finished up my tech and business writing class.  My teacher was awesome and really stressed good short concise writing


----------



## mzedith

B-Town said:


> Trust me, ladies, you'd have to work pretty hard to match the run-on sentences in that e-mail! I don't mind it when people put a couple thoughts in the same sentence in an informal setting. But this person wrote what was supposed to be a professional e-mail and had four completely separate ideas in the same (very long!) sentence. That one was the worst offender, but the entire e-mail was full of them!
> 
> mzedith, I hope I'm not overstepping my bounds, but I do have a suggestion for your work e-mails: Work with your natural writing style rather than fighting it. Use bullet points for each separate thought. Instead of something like "Project X might be behind schedule because Bob is out because he had to have an emergency appendectomy but Project Y is still slated to be done on time and Betty has created an Excel spreadsheet for Project Z that you need to look at and once that's finalized she could maybe move over to Project X," try something more like:
> 
> *Bob had to have an emergency appendectomy, which might cause Project X to fall behind schedule
> *Betty has an Excel spreadsheet for Project Z waiting for your approval. Once you've approved it, she could help with Project X
> *Project Y should still be done on time
> 
> Something like that may not work for every e-mail you have to write, but if you have a lot of information to give to people, that would be an easier-to-digest format. Hope that helps!


 
Not at all, i appreciate your input, it is what i love about this forum, i have only come across maybe 1 thread where someone was getting flamed.  and this forum is huge.  i have been on some forums where i just had to back away, flaming wars, yikkies.  Everyone here is so nice!

The funny thing is, I started doing the bullet points after my boss gave me *you need to write emails that make sense" speech.

this particular email i wrote was internal and to another employee about his outstanding A/R.

Now this sounds ironic? Our handbook is a bit out dated, it generally states "use the phone as your main source of communication, emails should be short and to the point.. 

haha, dark ages, the phone is so over the hill since email is the form of communication for most business'. 

press 1, press 10, press 16.. "i'm sorry you have press an incorrect key"

i carry a Blackberry and a Palm PDA.  my BB is for Bisness & my Palm is my link to this forum and my personal email.  so, if you reading a post from me with tons of typos i am using my tiny PDA.


----------



## Hielostar

Biggest Pet Peeve? 

This is going to sound silly, so prepare to laugh. 

I go in to pick up my medication every month, and the packaging has a spot that says 'Place Rx Information Here'. If the pharmacist does not put the label on this spot, it drives me nuts! It just seems so simple to place the label where it marks for you to do so!


----------



## Taralindsey

I hope everyone is having a Happy Mother's Day! I am kinda bummed because my Husband is working. He works at a restaurant so today is mandatory staffing. EVERYone has to show up.. its one of the biggest days of the year, that and valentines day. We never go out on those days, LOL!  So I am just at home hanging out with the kids... I am about to blow up the kiddie pools and let them go to town


----------



## mzedith

Hielostar said:


> Biggest Pet Peeve?
> 
> This is going to sound silly, so prepare to laugh.
> 
> I go in to pick up my medication every month, and the packaging has a spot that says 'Place Rx Information Here'. If the pharmacist does not put the label on this spot, it drives me nuts! It just seems so simple to place the label where it marks for you to do so!


 
oh. that is a great pet peeve. 

my creative mind working.....

We watch the Tracy Ullman show on Showtime called State of the Union

She does a great skit (sp?) as an Pharmacist from India, if you have ever see her do that impersonation, she does a she a whole theatrical song and dance to whom ever is picking up thier meds or asking about various remedies.  

could you imagine getting your medication and saying "why can't you put the RX label in the correct place", haha.. endless possiblities..


----------



## Hielostar

mzedith said:


> oh. that is a great pet peeve.
> 
> my creative mind working.....
> 
> We watch the Tracy Ullman show on Showtime called State of the Union
> 
> She does a great skit (sp?) as an Pharmacist from India, if you have ever see her do that impersonation, she does a she a whole theatrical song and dance to whom ever is picking up thier meds or asking about various remedies.
> 
> could you imagine getting your medication and saying "why can't you put the RX label in the correct place", haha.. endless possiblities..



The best part about this whole thing is that my bf is in college to become a pharamcist! Guess he'll know to put the label in the right place since he hears about it all the time from me!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

My biggest pet peeve is my university has a professor in the graduate level Reading Department who speaks and writes in broken english to the point her communications are useless and painful to bear.  It took over a month of classes before anyone understood that she was talking about a reading proposal being assigned because she was calling it proh-fuh-tul.  She is incapable of doing her job because she cannot communicate and yet the university keeps her on faculty.  A reading professor who cannot be READ?  Good grief!!!


----------



## Lady&theBag

One of my big pet peeves is when my co-worker gets in the office first and does not take the time to turn on the light.  I asked her why and she just said she doesn't think about it.  I will never understand.


----------



## jeniam

I am not certain, but I think this is the Petrol Lindsay someone on here has on their wishlist...http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-HAMPTONS-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item29fe0123fb


I can't find who has this on their wish list, but if anyone knows, would you let her know? Thanks!


----------



## kattykay

OH WHAT A NIGHT!!  

so I was leaving the bar before and I missed the turn out of the parking lot, so I backed up and hit a car that was moving toward me.  I never even saw her since I wasnt looking in my backup camera screen.  Connie has a nice bump on her bumper now.  The other person left because there was only a scratch on her bumper I think I felt it more than she did.  I will have to visit the docotr tomorrow because my back is killing me right now. 


So how is everyone else doing?  I havent been posting much lately but I have been reading!


----------



## DanaC

Preakness Stakes, race number 8 has Ju Jitsu Jax, I think Im gonna have to bet on that horse to win. What do you girls think?


Get it Jax in the name?  lol


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

argh...I hate when I misplace things.  I hate spending forever looking for something. ggrrrrr


----------



## kathyrose

The gold pleated ergo I was eyeing zoomed yp to $170+ the last time I checked.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Did you find it, hisgeekygrrrl?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

No, not yet Jean.  I can't believe it.  I am so frustrated.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

All that searching and I still never found my receipt.  Luckily, Macy's was able to look it up for me.  Yay!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Yay, Macy's helped you out, good!    Are you going to get something else or just a refund?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Just refund for now.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I haven't wanted anything Coach lately.  I don't even bother going to the outlets anymore.  Just waiting for Zoe's release now.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I think it's ok to just enjoy what you have for a bit and wait until something you really like comes out


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I hate not having net at home right now.  I have a new-to-me/vintage bag I want to show off from ebay and my work pc doesn't have a card reader.  I'll have to either put the pics I just took on my flash drive when I get home or have dinner at Panera Bread tonight.  LOL  Want to guess what I got?  Hint:  It's my HG of real vintage Coach  and I got it for a steal!


----------



## kathyrose

Dunno what it is but I want pics!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Hopefully I'll have pics tonight.  I'm really excited about this bag.  I've learned to not act excited when someone asks about what it goes for on ebay because that just drives up its selling price!  It's a 30 year old bag that runs around $150 on ebay!


----------



## daniellesmommy

My son's baseball team (Little League Minors) has a record of 16-2 and will be going to the playoffs. Last night they battled from a 3-9 deficit to win 10-9. So proud of them!!!!

We are all going to Disneyland next week and the kiddos are very excited!


----------



## B-Town

daniellesmommy said:


> My son's baseball team (Little League Minors) has a record of 16-2 and will be going to the playoffs. Last night they battled from a 3-9 deficit to win 10-9. So proud of them!!!!



Oooooh, good for them, that's so exciting! Sounds like it would've been a great game to watch! What position(s) does your son play?


----------



## kate83675

Ok Bag Lady!  What did you get??  I'm a vintage lover myself and I'm anxious to know which one you have, pretty please?


----------



## OK Bag Lady

LOL I'll do a reveal later when I can upload the pics.  I'm exhausted this week.  Today is our last day of school!!!  I got a Watermelon Bag in British Tan.  I love it!  I've been stalking this bag on ebay forever!!!


----------



## daniellesmommy

B-Town said:


> Oooooh, good for them, that's so exciting! Sounds like it would've been a great game to watch! What position(s) does your son play?


It was and I have never been happier for him! He plays outfield and occasionally 3rd base. He's a really good hitter when he focuses. I'm working on him with that.


----------



## ferocious j

I'm new here ... not so sure how this works yet... my BF is always on the Nike Talk forums so I wanted to join the Purse Forums and find my own little community to join ...


----------



## wifeyb

i have to have this!!! and i know its older just forget the name!


----------



## Taralindsey

I believe its the multi-stripe shoulder tote from spring '07


----------



## cz22

So I haven't paid attention to this Chat thread before because I thought it would keep me too busy.   But I find myself checking tPF A LOT during the day and there has not been a lot going on! I keep waiting for Memorial day shopping reveals and other goodies, but I haven't seen much. Definitely not enough to keep me busy when I check here between the work I need to do....  So what's going on over here?

I see a newbie!


ferocious j said:


> I'm new here ... not so sure how this works yet... my BF is always on the Nike Talk forums so I wanted to join the Purse Forums and find my own little community to join ...



Welcome!  This board is quite enabling - my collection has grown from nothing to over 15 purses! And there are awesome, sweet people here! When I can't buy anything myself, I still like to hang out and watch reveals to see what other people buy. And I love finding out about new items before they are released!  My BF hangs out on TwoP and comic book forums, so I definitely understand trying to find your own little place while they are off in theirs.


----------



## missb

Ladies....

For the life of me I just can't remember the name of this Coach bag 




I used to remember and now I just can't :cry:

I want to find one good deal on fbay 

Thanks, ladies


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I know it's Hamptons - maybe a belted carryall?


----------



## Pursedove

^^ I think it is the Hamptons Hobo.


----------



## missb

Ladies, thanks a lot! 

Hamptons hobo did come up with that bag on fbay, but there aren't a lot, aren't there?


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ i know!  i've been looking for the sister bag, the hamptons carryall at a reasonable price, but they are so rare!


----------



## missb

^^ Are you looking for the same color too? I see one on fbay, the purple leather...  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Hamptons-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The one in the pic I posted is actually for sale here, but it's selling for like USD 350 give or take and it is used! Too pricey... but I can't find one like that on fbay  Anyway, Coach is expensive here in Indonesia... 

I also can't find one with the same color.... purple... it just looks so yummy  I've been dying for a nice purple bag


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^ thanks for the link...that is still pretty pricey to me.  also, it doesn't have the carriage charm that came with these bags


----------



## missb

^^ No problem! Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm also still looking for a good deal on a Carly leather. For me, ideally it'd be like 70% off retail


----------



## kattykay

mrodriquez2006 said:


> ^^ thanks for the link...that is still pretty pricey to me. also, it doesn't have the carriage charm that came with these bags


 
Did the carriage charm come with this one?  I thought it came with the other hamptons bag that was out at the same time.  The one with the pleats in the front.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ hmmm...perhaps you are right...I'm not sure if it came with the hobo style...i meant the pleated styles


----------



## daniellesmommy

Back from our Disneyland trip and I missed TPF! I actually never opened my laptop up which is a shocker for me. Glad to be home and so tired. My legs hurt from so much walking. LOL Weather was very nice, just right and the kiddos had a blast!


----------



## oopsididitagain

daniellesmommy, we went to Disneyland last month and also the San Diego Zoo.  It seems like a dream when I look back on it.  I did open my laptop and chatted with hisgeekygrrrl when I was in my hotel there.  Glad you got to go, I love Disneyland!  What purse did you bring?  I brought my green HS coated canvas convertible hobo.  It was easy to carry around.  Next time I will bring a backpack, though.


----------



## daniellesmommy

oopsididitagain said:


> daniellesmommy, we went to Disneyland last month and also the San Diego Zoo.  It seems like a dream when I look back on it.  I did open my laptop and chatted with hisgeekygrrrl when I was in my hotel there.  Glad you got to go, I love Disneyland!  What purse did you bring?  I brought my green HS coated canvas convertible hobo.  It was easy to carry around.  Next time I will bring a backpack, though.



Yes it was fun. We stayed 4 nights & went for 3 days. Did Disneyland for 2 days & California Adventure for another. We normally go once a year. We buy the passes that way we can go back if we want. Last year we got to go twice. 

I actually used my ergo wristlet and my Madison small framed wallet (the once that holds like 3 cards + your drivers license. Worked great as I just tossed it in the backpack and made hubby lug it around. LOL


----------



## watk6022

Hi Ladies!!!! I just had a few questions for fellow coach lovers  

1) do you like the new C's? I LOVE coach but I dont know if it's just because this is new and I'm not "Used" to seeing this in Coach? But I'm just not feeling the new C's 
2) what is in store for this fall?
3) did the Carly get replaced by the Zoe?
4) WHAT HAPPENED TO PLUM!!!!!!!!!!!!

My current Coach is my Plum/Signature Carly and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! However this fall it will be time for a new Coach  and I don't want to let these worries get in my way! PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## axcelle

I _love_ the new C's, I think it is very fresh and modern. Very European. I adore my Penelope Op Art, I constantly get compliments on it. I wish more products came with them!


----------



## cz22

I don't really have a preference on the C style, more the colors used. I am glad there is a trend towards more colors instead of primarily khaki varieties. (Not that I have anything against khaki for others, I just don't like neutral colors for myself.) Although I think the new C pattern will be easier for those who make fakes.


----------



## watk6022

I guess my main problems is what cz22 mentioned about them being easier to replicate. Also I suppose I'm just not used to seeing them? LOL


----------



## mcoop13

I don't know how I feel about the new c's. I did get an op art scarf but that's the only thing I have with them, I'll have to see what they come out with for fall to see if I'll buy an actual purse with them


----------



## oopsididitagain

I like the new C's only on scarves or small accessories like a cosmetics bag or wristlet.


----------



## daniellesmommy

I just got the Sabrina in graphite OP ART and I love it. I really wasn't a fan of the new C's but this bag made me change my mind.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

at first i didn't like the new c's the first time i saw them was at the alley in downtown la ewwwwww. but now i guess they grew on me i like certain bags with it not all of them.


----------



## Abrielle

I don't know if anyone else has noticed this but I noticed a lot of Coach lovers also are cat lovers! I always see display pictures with cats in them. I love cats too so this is kind of funny for me!


----------



## cz22

Abrielle said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed this but I noticed a lot of Coach lovers also are cat lovers! I always see display pictures with cats in them. I love cats too so this is kind of funny for me!



You may enjoy this cute thread! : http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-kitties-433649.html#post10072725


----------



## Abrielle

Ooo thank you!


----------



## candac3mari3

Just dropping in to say Hello to everyone! I've been MIA for awhile and have gotten a few messages about it so I thought I'd say hey. Where have I been.... well we moved again in March so that took up a lot of my time, I've been keeping it low key on the spending tons of money thing because we're having a baby in September!!!! Most of my extra time now is spent on the baby center lol. And of course all my extra money now goes to buying baby things!!! I LOVE buying baby clothes!! So, we're expecting a boy (Gavin Michael) due 9/19 and we couldn't be happier!!!!


----------



## missb

I'm just wondering, do you think that Coach Sabrina has a good re-sell value? I've been dying for a large sabrina leather, but there aren't many pre-owned ones selling on fbay  Even if there are, they're still pretty expensive for used ones.... 

TIA!


----------



## cz22

I think it depends on the color. I don't see any resell for more than retail unless it is the "oil slick." Otherwise, I think they normally go for ~$100 above outlet price if almost perfect and a hard to find color. It can vary a lot!


----------



## kattykay

Candace, what are you talking about? No one missed you.  

JK!! lol   Welcome back

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Charlie

candac3mari3 said:


> Just dropping in to say Hello to everyone! I've been MIA for awhile and have gotten a few messages about it so I thought I'd say hey. Where have I been.... well we moved again in March so that took up a lot of my time, I've been keeping it low key on the spending tons of money thing because we're having a baby in September!!!! Most of my extra time now is spent on the baby center lol. And of course all my extra money now goes to buying baby things!!! I LOVE buying baby clothes!! So, we're expecting a boy (Gavin Michael) due 9/19 and we couldn't be happier!!!!



ooooh I was just thinking about you a few days ago (I am not a stalker I swear) and I was wondering where you have gone??!! Welcome back, I am glad to hear you are doing great and CONGRATULATIONS on the baby!!!!!!!


----------



## mzedith

Hey Coachie's, i catching up here , i have been haning out in the BB and the MJ threads.

im carrying my Lily today and she lost her Turn lock , anyway please chime in as im going to send her to Coach and im hoping that is an easy part that can be replaced.. , im so busy getting ready for vacation that i trying th do a search in the forum would be a bit time consuming, i haven't got the search thingy down.


----------



## patchworkcat

Abrielle said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed this but I noticed a lot of Coach lovers also are cat lovers! I always see display pictures with cats in them. I love cats too so this is kind of funny for me!



If Coach was smart, they'd design some accessories with a kitty on it.


----------



## kattykay

mzedith said:


> Hey Coachie's, i catching up here , i have been haning out in the BB and the MJ threads.
> 
> im carrying my Lily today and she lost her Turn lock , anyway please chime in as im going to send her to Coach and im hoping that is an easy part that can be replaced.. , im so busy getting ready for vacation that i trying th do a search in the forum would be a bit time consuming, i haven't got the search thingy down.


 
If you call they usually send out a turnlock replacement kit that you can do yourself.  It might be faster than sending it to coach.


----------



## NorthStar

Big congrats Candace!!!!!!!  I've been MIA for awhile too...but my internet at home should FINALLY be hooked back up this week!!!!  So look out TPF!!!  I'll be back!!!  
_Muah hahaha!!!

_I've missed y'all!!!


----------



## mzedith

kattykay said:


> If you call they usually send out a turnlock replacement kit that you can do yourself. It might be faster than sending it to coach.


 
i did call, the repair rep said to send in for evaluation.  boooo..


----------



## mzedith

kattykay said:


> If you call they usually send out a turnlock replacement kit that you can do yourself. It might be faster than sending it to coach.


 
lovely Lily is on her way to coach for repair. i will miss her for a bit. it was her first trip out with me this week.  But she will be in Safe hands..


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

My kids are driving me nuts!


----------



## missb

cz22 said:


> I think it depends on the color. I don't see any resell for more than retail unless it is the "oil slick." Otherwise, I think they normally go for ~$100 above outlet price if almost perfect and a hard to find color. It can vary a lot!



Thanks, cz22  Yeah, I suppose I'm not too picky about the color. Guess I'm just going to keep hunting


----------



## daniellesmommy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> My kids are driving me nuts!



Are yours already out for the summer? Mine don't get out until the 19th and I'm going to go crazy! 

My oldest (9 yrs) has his 1st playoff game on Friday evening as his baseball team went like 16-2 and won their division in their league. I'm excited for him no matter if they win or not. It is a big deal to make it to the playoffs with that good of a record!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Yes, their last day was June 2nd.    The older 2 boys (who are 9 and 10) just seem to be fighting quite a bit.  Luckily we have cross country camp at the end of the week.  Maybe they can work out some of the testosterone and get along better.    The younger 2 kids (who are 6 and 4) are getting along part of the time, but the real fights erupt when the older 2 are involved.  **sigh**  We'll get there, it's a work in progress you know. 

Congrats to your ds and his baseball team and good luck friday!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mzedith said:


> Hey Coachie's, i catching up here , i have been haning out in the BB and the MJ threads.
> 
> im carrying my Lily today and she lost her Turn lock , anyway please chime in as im going to send her to Coach and im hoping that is an easy part that can be replaced.. , im so busy getting ready for vacation that i trying th do a search in the forum would be a bit time consuming, i haven't got the search thingy down.


/crosses fingers
I hope because it's just a turnlock it's an easy fix, and not a "no sorry nothing we can do"


----------



## daniellesmommy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Yes, their last day was June 2nd.    The older 2 boys (who are 9 and 10) just seem to be fighting quite a bit.  Luckily we have cross country camp at the end of the week.  Maybe they can work out some of the testosterone and get along better.    The younger 2 kids (who are 6 and 4) are getting along part of the time, but the real fights erupt when the older 2 are involved.  **sigh**  We'll get there, it's a work in progress you know.
> 
> Congrats to your ds and his baseball team and good luck friday!



I hear you. My boys are 9 & 8, 15 months apart and now the fight all the time! My 8 yr old likes to play parent. He so has middle child syndrome LOL. I'm working on planning summer activities, like swimming, etc to keep them occupied!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Argh, what is wrong with me.  I keep looking at all the kitten ads everyday.  They are so darn cute!  I don't need another pet.


----------



## cz22

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Argh, what is wrong with me.  I keep looking at all the kitten ads everyday.  They are so darn cute!  I don't need another pet.



The wost is looking at the adoption center websites - because they are so adorable and you know they need a home. :cry: I try not to look unless I am seriously considering one. And I cannot go in to see the cats unless I can take one home with me. It is too sad and they are too cute.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I know.  I found 2.  I need to stop looking.  DH is no help.  He doesn't seem to mind if I do....but he says he has the same concerns I do.  Where to put litter box, and we all have allergies and afraid that will make it worse


----------



## cz22

I know people who live on Allegra because they love furry pets but are allergic. What if you only consider the ones that don't shed? That may make the allergies a little easier.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

We have our dog...I really can't fathom a cat could be that much worse than the dog is..he sheds quite a bit.


----------



## cz22

You just have to be sure they get along. I have never had luck in that department.

Can you "try it out" by seeing how you do at houses of friends who have multiple pets?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Well the kittens I am looking at are around dogs it says.  Now to just get my dog used to a cat 

Not sure I will.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Does anyone know if Walmart will allow return of a lipstick?  I bought one that feels so uncomfortable.  Feels like I put numbing gel all over my lips.  It's called Maybelline volume XL Seduction lip plumper.  Should I bother trying to return it?  It cost $7.50.  Has anyone ever tried returning cosmetics at Walmart before?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Not sure Jean.  You could contact Maybelline and discuss your concerns.  They may be willing to refund you.  All those plumping ones I find uncomfy.


----------



## cz22

oopsididitagain said:


> Does anyone know if Walmart will allow return of a lipstick?  I bought one that feels so uncomfortable.  Feels like I put numbing gel all over my lips.  It's called Maybelline volume XL Seduction lip plumper.  Should I bother trying to return it?  It cost $7.50.  Has anyone ever tried returning cosmetics at Walmart before?



I haven't, but I think they have a lenient return policy like Target. Worth a try if you will be in the area, but maybe not worth a separate trip. Maybe call and ask?


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thanks hisgeekygrrrl & cz22.  I'll bring it with me next time I go and hope their CS line isn't very long.  Calling Maybelline is a good idea.  I had no idea it had plumping medication stuff in it when I bought it, I just thought it was a pretty color.  Yick.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Hey all, I just applied for my first grown up job in my field. I had a grown up job before but hated it and that's when I went to grad school after taking a year off from undergrad. I'm not sure I actually want the job as I'm still taking classes, but I'd at least like the option of turning it town. Applied online yesterday or it was more or less instant. Not sure when I'll hear back. Wish me luck, please!


----------



## cz22

Wow, Good Luck Jenna!
Hope you hear back soon!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

^^Thanks


----------



## kathyrose

I just cut my hair. This is the shortest it's been in forever. I am so happy though....no tangles!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Picture kathyrose?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

OMG i just found a SUEDE GREEN PEYTON /dies but it's SOO Pricey and they got it at discount but selling it FP...


----------



## kathyrose

bunnymasseuse said:


> OMG i just found a SUEDE GREEN PEYTON /dies but it's SOO Pricey and they got it at discount but selling it FP...


I know how that feels bunny. 

I hope it shows up magically one day at the outlets for you. I really do.


----------



## kathyrose

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Picture kathyrose?


I haven't taken a picture after the haircut yet but I will at the latest tomorrow. I'll do a before and after pic.


----------



## cz22

I have been looking up wedding stuff and really want a Charm City Cake. They are not taking orders for 2011 until the end of this year, so I won't know until then if my date is free (they may have a competition or other obligation). Plus, their prices Start at $1000. I am worried that it just goes up from there... hopefully it doesn't go very far up from there.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> I have been looking up wedding stuff and really want a Charm City Cake. They are not taking orders for 2011 until the end of this year, so I won't know until then if my date is free (they may have a competition or other obligation). Plus, their prices Start at $1000. I am worried that it just goes up from there... hopefully it doesn't go very far up from there.


NO offense, but having had some of a CC cake, the taste is not as good as the design IMHO.  I think the creativity is top notch no doubt, but the taste was not impressive to me for the appearance of it.

Now, if you want a excellent tasting wedding cake, I got a place in VA i can hook you up with that I loved 

Oh, and I have a personal cake lady I know too that can do some custom designs for you if you want it in the MD area.


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> NO offense, but having had some of a CC cake, the taste is not as good as the design IMHO.  I think the creativity is top notch no doubt, but the taste was not impressive to me for the appearance of it.
> 
> Now, if you want a excellent tasting wedding cake, I got a place in VA i can hook you up with that I loved
> 
> Oh, and I have a personal cake lady I know too that can do some custom designs for you if you want it in the MD area.



I have to try their cakes - I've heard A Lot of mixed reviews. My plan is to have it decorated with the exact pattern as the lace on my dress (in the color of the bridesmaid dresses). Can anyone do that? I just want it to be perfect. And this is the one thing that both families seem to agree it will be okay to splurge on, since even the out-of-towners will recognize the company and find it neat.


----------



## oopsididitagain

It's so hard to find cake that tastes good!  I've been to a few weddings in my life and only one wedding had delicious cake.  My sister in law's and she doesn't remember who made her cake!  It had a wonderful cherry almond vanilla flavor with the best tasting creamy frosting.
I'm not a fan of that flat, hard frosting.  I might add that it's secretly the main reason I go to weddings is just for the cake.:shame:


----------



## cz22

Maybe because they have to make the cake days ahead of time? (I would think.) So it probably dries out. I think the ganashe (sp?) helps keep it fresh, but that's about all they can do. I can't expect them to make it the day of - it would be fresh but rushed.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Fondant is the material they use for the smooth top and some of the edible items that they create decorations with.


----------



## cz22

Right, that's it. I'm not very good with the types of frosting. That is supposed to help keep the cake fresh - I guess that's why it is normally what is used on wedding cakes.


----------



## kattykay

^^Isnt there a TPF'er that does cakes?  I wanna say her name is Berryblondeboys, and I believe she lives in the DC area if thats close to you or not.  

So ladies let me tell you about my deam last night.  I was at the outlet and there was an atlantic lily there.  I ran for it and actually fought some woman for it, I won of coarse lol.  It was a nice dream but then I woke up so I never made it to the register lol.


----------



## shezarealgem

Did anyone get the harpers bazaar this month yet? Mine came today and there is a Coach bag that is animal print sequins...what is it?!  

Bunny-someone said that the Niagara Falls Canada outlet has suede peytons as of today!


----------



## cz22

I hate shopping dreams. I always buy exactly what I want and then wake up with none of it!


----------



## IE Princess

cz22 said:


> I hate shopping dreams. I always buy exactly what I want and then wake up with none of it!



Oh, I know!  I had the best shopping dream over the weekend and got all sorts of great bags and wallets for unbelievable prices.  Then I woke up.  Now I'm determined to get a great wallet!


----------



## IE Princess

cz22 said:


> Right, that's it. I'm not very good with the types of frosting. That is supposed to help keep the cake fresh - I guess that's why it is normally what is used on wedding cakes.



No, you are right.  There is usually a layer of buttercream or ganache under the fondant to keep the cake fresh.  A rolled fondant doesn't create a great seal.  A poured fondant will but most high-end cakes have rolled fondant.

Best wedding cake I ever had was at the Four Seasons Biltmore in Santa Barbara.  Okay, best wedding food ever.  Not my wedding unfortunately.  I had a young but broke wedding, LOL, but it's still going strong 20 years later so I can't complain.  But if I was getting married now?  Four Seasons Biltmore.


----------



## strawberry lane

Hi.  I joined tPF the beginning of the month and wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Jen.  I live in the midwest and am a Speech Therapist working with adults.  I began my personal Coach experience last fall when I turned 40 and wanted to treat myself.  It has been great learning from all of your posts.  Thank you!


----------



## mandabear

I might as well introduce myself too. :greengrin: I'm Manda and from the SF Bay Area. 

I joined tPF a few years ago...I actually joined after some car forum invasion/tPF fiasco with a former tPF member. Dramaaaaaa...but the guys brought to light something I didn't know existed - purse forums! 

 I've lurked here and there when I was contemplating purchases (mostly Tokidoki and Coach). I started purchasing Coach about 7 years ago and have a small collection compared to many of you ladies. My first purchase was a small leather Legacy hobo back in 2002.

I've learned a LOT in the few days I've started posting. I came in to research Sabrinas since I've decided I really want a Sabrina now! The last purse that got me all in a tizzy was the Ergo Framed Satchel in Burnt Orange. Sadly, that purse looked disproportionate to my height.


----------



## tlingitgirl

oopsididitagain said:


> It's so hard to find cake that tastes good! I've been to a few weddings in my life and only one wedding had delicious cake. My sister in law's and she doesn't remember who made her cake! It had a wonderful cherry almond vanilla flavor with the best tasting creamy frosting.
> I'm not a fan of that flat, hard frosting. I might add that it's secretly the main reason I go to weddings is just for the cake.:shame:


 
ITA, it's hard to find a good tasting cake! I decorate cakes for a hobby. I usually doctor a cake mix, adding some flavorings, cream cheese, etc. I have experimented from all three of the Cake Mix Doctor cookbooks. My decorating teacher taught us to bake one day, decorate the next. 
I don't care much for the taste of fondant either, but I did find that I like the Satin Ice brand. It's actually edible! I am not that experienced, so I don't do the best with fondant, but I use it as decorations on buttercream. 
The cake with the pink bow was for a bridal shower.

The other cakes were wedding cakes.


----------



## tlingitgirl

cz22 said:


> I have to try their cakes - I've heard A Lot of mixed reviews. My plan is to have it decorated with the exact pattern as the lace on my dress (in the color of the bridesmaid dresses). Can anyone do that? I just want it to be perfect. And this is the one thing that both families seem to agree it will be okay to splurge on, since even the out-of-towners will recognize the company and find it neat.


 

Yes, a good experienced cake decorator can copy anything.  That would be soooo neat if you got your cake from Charm City Cakes and they featured it on the TV show!!


----------



## tlingitgirl

strawberry lane said:


> Hi. I joined tPF the beginning of the month and wanted to introduce myself. I'm Jen. I live in the midwest and am a Speech Therapist working with adults. I began my personal Coach experience last fall when I turned 40 and wanted to treat myself. It has been great learning from all of your posts. Thank you!


 

:welcome2:


----------



## tlingitgirl

mandabear said:


> I might as well introduce myself too. :greengrin: I'm Manda and from the SF Bay Area.
> 
> I joined tPF a few years ago...I actually joined after some car forum invasion/tPF fiasco with a former tPF member. Dramaaaaaa...but the guys brought to light something I didn't know existed - purse forums!
> 
> I've lurked here and there when I was contemplating purchases (mostly Tokidoki and Coach). I started purchasing Coach about 7 years ago and have a small collection compared to many of you ladies. My first purchase was a small leather Legacy hobo back in 2002.
> 
> I've learned a LOT in the few days I've started posting. I came in to research Sabrinas since I've decided I really want a Sabrina now! The last purse that got me all in a tizzy was the Ergo Framed Satchel in Burnt Orange. Sadly, that purse looked disproportionate to my height.


 
  LOL-I was in a tizzy over the same Ergo bag!


----------



## mcoop13

Those cakes look delicious!


----------



## oopsididitagain

tlingitgirl said:


> ITA, it's hard to find a good tasting cake! I decorate cakes for a hobby. I usually doctor a cake mix, adding some flavorings, cream cheese, etc. I have experimented from all three of the Cake Mix Doctor cookbooks. My decorating teacher taught us to bake one day, decorate the next.
> I don't care much for the taste of fondant either, but I did find that I like the Satin Ice brand. It's actually edible! I am not that experienced, so I don't do the best with fondant, but I use it as decorations on buttercream.
> The cake with the pink bow was for a bridal shower.
> 
> The other cakes were wedding cakes.


All of your cakes look mouth-watering, especially the last chocolate cakes with the scroll design.  That is a great hobby!  Does fondant come in sheets and you just lay it on the cake?  How do you make if seamless?  Just curious, I like to learn new stuff.


----------



## daniellesmommy

My 9 yr olds Little League BB team won their 1st playoff game last night 5-7!! They play their 2nd game on Monday evening! So proud of them!!


----------



## strawberry lane

Congratulations to them!  You must be so proud!


----------



## deleckidesign

I've been on tPF since...last year sometime; I can't quite remember...and this is my first time on this thread, so I thought I'd just jump in and say hi.

I started getting into Coach when I was bored of Vera Bradley and wanted something more subdued and...classic! I'm now a Legacy Shoulder Bag addict. *waves* Hi! My name is Michelle and I'm a Coach addict!


----------



## strawberry lane

deleckidesign said:


> I've been on tPF since...last year sometime; I can't quite remember...and this is my first time on this thread, so I thought I'd just jump in and say hi.
> 
> I started getting into Coach when I was bored of Vera Bradley and wanted something more subdued and...classic! I'm now a Legacy Shoulder Bag addict. *waves* Hi! My name is Michelle and I'm a Coach addict!



Hi, welcome back.  Hope you are not looking for a 12 step for the addiction we all share.  We are far more likely to enable than inhibit!


----------



## cz22

So many newbies! Welcome strawberry lane, mandabear, and deleckidesign!!  We are here to enable! 

In regards to cakes, thanks for the info tlingitgirl and IE Princes! The recent discussion here has been to try out some other cake places (ones we can actually go into and talk to someone) and get an idea of how their cakes are and if they can do what we want. Charm City only does appointments (because of the demand from the show) I can't try their cakes until then. If someplace around here is able to do what I want and half the price... well, I think I could be persuaded not to go with Charm City.



daniellesmommy said:


> My 9 yr olds Little League BB team won their 1st playoff game last night 5-7!! They play their 2nd game on Monday evening! So proud of them!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Nina_B

This is my first time in this thread too! It's awesome we can just talk about randomness? Love it! I will have to come in here more often!


----------



## pukasonqo

hi guys! new to coach and enjoying it very much!


----------



## jillian8706

hi.

i usually post in the LAMB forum however i found this coach and thought it may be a good buy and its from another tpf member:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/glamblover/items/Black_Leather_Coach_Bag__tpf_er_

sorry i think i may have posted this in the wrong place.  i added it to the shopping area too.


----------



## Nina_B

Hmmm... so DH just called and said "hey you can have a day to yourself tomorrow I will stay home with all the kids!" I tried to argue and he said "NO! You need a day away so please make plans and have fun!" H3LL YEA!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I am making homemade white bread loaves today.  I am sitting here sweating, it's hot!  Tonight it's pork chops for dinner w/veggies, potatoes, bread.  Still, there's always time for tPF!


----------



## B-Town

All right, ladies, I need some encouragement! I bought a *lot* of things in May and keep meaning to get around to posting pictures of them, as well as updated collection pics, but...ugh. I just can't motivate myself to do it! Talk me into it, please--I do want to share my goodies with you all!


----------



## Nina_B

B-Town said:


> All right, ladies, I need some encouragement! I bought a *lot* of things in May and keep meaning to get around to posting pictures of them, as well as updated collection pics, but...ugh. I just can't motivate myself to do it! Talk me into it, please--I do want to share my goodies with you all!


 
I actually think it's in the Coach Constitution that you MUST have a tpf reveal for all your Coach purchases! You better get on it! Take lots of pictures! You know we are all suckers for a good reveal with LOTS of good pics!


----------



## jennalovesbags

definitely want to see some more reveals!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Hey *cz22*...my son's team WON again tonight!!! We were the underdogs tonight too! Came back from a 5-1 deficit to tie it to 6-6 in the bottom of the 6th and the winning run was walked in! My son got caught in a pickle between 2nd & 3rd & got out of it & back to 2nd. Then he stole 3rd base. I was proud. He didn't get scored in cause the got their 3rd out that inning but hey all that matters was he got out of his jam and his team pulled off the upset!


----------



## cz22

Wow, daniellesmommy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That sounds exciting to watch! And Another Win!!  YAY! That means more games to come!


----------



## cz22

Anyone else freaked out about Iran? I know a lot of Iranians and they are all upset and worried. The protests are getting real bad - like identical to the revolution in the 70s, and no doubt there will be more deaths and arrests of innocent people each day.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> Anyone else freaked out about Iran? I know a lot of Iranians and they are all upset and worried. The protests are getting real bad - like identical to the revolution in the 70s, and no doubt there will be more deaths and arrests of innocent people each day.


BH mentioned it last night, I just don't know anyone who's directly affected here in the US who has family there, and I'm not yet understanding of how it could effect us.  I guess I need to read up some more.

On the other hand, I nailed a Penelope Twill Satchel w/ shoulder strap for under 30$ shipped!  Will reveal when it arrives! Might use this for my cruise in Sept!


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> BH mentioned it last night, I just don't know anyone who's directly affected here in the US who has family there, and I'm not yet understanding of how it could effect us.  I guess I need to read up some more.
> 
> On the other hand, I nailed a Penelope Twill Satchel w/ shoulder strap for under 30$ shipped!  Will reveal when it arrives! Might use this for my cruise in Sept!



I know lots of people directly effected, most of whom (if not all) went to school in Tehran. A few already have family in jail. None of them are in yet today - which makes me more worried.

I just looked up pictures and prices for the Penelope twill - $30 is really inexpensive! Looks really cute for a cruise! I would love to also see modeling pics when you get her, I am wondering about the size and drop. What a steal!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> I just looked up pictures and prices for the Penelope twill - $30 is really inexpensive! Looks really cute for a cruise! I would love to also see modeling pics when you get her, I am wondering about the size and drop. What a steal!


Yep, I will get some modeling pics as soon as it arrives, hopefully this week!  Being that it's twill it will be lightweight, and I'll just rain guarde protect it and let it be.  My only concern is that I don't have much to matchy-matchy with it


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yep, I will get some modeling pics as soon as it arrives, hopefully this week!  Being that it's twill it will be lightweight, and I'll just rain guarde protect it and let it be.  My only concern is that I don't have much to matchy-matchy with it



Is it the tan one with red trim? I feel like that goes well with everything, especially summery tropical prints!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> Is it the tan one with red trim? I feel like that goes well with everything, especially summery tropical prints!


No it's a tan/light taupe or something with a yellow trim.


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> No it's a tan/light taupe or something with a yellow trim.



That may be even more versatile than the red. Though I would have matched the red trim with red nail polish. How do you feel about yellow nail polish?...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> That may be even more versatile than the red. Though I would have matched the red trim with red nail polish. How do you feel about yellow nail polish?...


I own it, but it's not like it's my "go to" or anything


----------



## B-Town

Thanks, ladies! I will post pictures of my goodies and updated collection later today. 

As for Iran, I am worried, too! I was so hopeful for the election, especially after the outpouring of voters, and then felt sick when I heard the "results." I have a couple friends in Tehran and I'm scared for them and their families and friends and I'm sad that things wound up this way--I was so hopeful! I am glad the "results" are being met with a protest, but worried about the people involved in it.


----------



## cz22

B-Town said:


> As for Iran, I am worried, too! I was so hopeful for the election, especially after the outpouring of voters, and then felt sick when I heard the "results." I have a couple friends in Tehran and I'm scared for them and their families and friends and I'm sad that things wound up this way--I was so hopeful! I am glad the "results" are being met with a protest, but worried about the people involved in it.



Talking with the students here made me very hopeful about the election. Essentially, everyone knew the previous election was doctored, but they figured the differences in the percentages this time around would be too much to overcome with vote doctoring. But I guess it is possible when the votes are not counted at all and the results are read of off a predetermined chart (there was no randomness to the results, they followed a linear trend and were obviously made up - real results don't do this ... says the Iranian math expert in my office).

The current government must have expected some protest (especially with the obvious extent of the vote doctoring), so I feel like they are ready and willing to fight back until the people have no more fight left. That seems like the worst possible situation.

I am glad my friends here are staying here (in come countries, they are asked to go home to join the protest/fight), but I am worried for their families and friends.


----------



## Nina_B

so in the last two weeks i've gone from no scarves to 8! wo0t wo0t!
I'm so excited about them all. I keep pulling them out and looking at them all. I would have never thought scarves and fobs could be so exciting...I just scored 3 fobs this week yay to the bay!


----------



## tlingitgirl

mcoop13 said:


> Those cakes look delicious!


 
Thanks!


----------



## tlingitgirl

oopsididitagain said:


> All of your cakes look mouth-watering, especially the last chocolate cakes with the scroll design. That is a great hobby! Does fondant come in sheets and you just lay it on the cake? How do you make if seamless? Just curious, I like to learn new stuff.


 
Thanks!  Those cakes were all buttercream. The first one had fondant/gumpaste bow and flowers.  Fondant comes in a container, in a big lump like play dough.  Then you can color it and roll it to the thickness you need.  I don't have much experience with it, so it's difficult for me to make it look seamless.  I have a lot of experience with smoothing buttercream, so I can make that look pretty smooth.  Anyhow for fondant, you roll it out a few inches larger than the cake height and diameter, drape it, and then get to smoothing it flat.  Have fun if you try it!


----------



## tlingitgirl

daniellesmommy said:


> My 9 yr olds Little League BB team won their 1st playoff game last night 5-7!! They play their 2nd game on Monday evening! So proud of them!!


 
How exciting!!  Our DS loved T-ball this spring. He can't wait to play "real" baseball.


----------



## tlingitgirl

cz22 said:


> So many newbies! Welcome strawberry lane, mandabear, and deleckidesign!!  We are here to enable!
> 
> In regards to cakes, thanks for the info tlingitgirl and IE Princes! The recent discussion here has been to try out some other cake places (ones we can actually go into and talk to someone) and get an idea of how their cakes are and if they can do what we want. Charm City only does appointments (because of the demand from the show) I can't try their cakes until then. If someplace around here is able to do what I want and half the price... well, I think I could be persuaded not to go with Charm City.
> 
> 
> Congratulations!


 
Have you heard of Carlos Bakery in NJ?  I've seen it on the new TLC show Cake Boss.   They make some really neat cakes!   I wonder if you are close enough distance to get a cake from there.


----------



## tlingitgirl

Nina_B said:


> Hmmm... so DH just called and said "hey you can have a day to yourself tomorrow I will stay home with all the kids!" I tried to argue and he said "NO! You need a day away so please make plans and have fun!" H3LL YEA!


 

What a sweet DH!  I bet you feel very blessed.


----------



## tlingitgirl

oopsididitagain said:


> I am making homemade white bread loaves today. I am sitting here sweating, it's hot! Tonight it's pork chops for dinner w/veggies, potatoes, bread. Still, there's always time for tPF!


 
 yumm-o!  I remember when my grandma would make homemade white bread.  Oh the wonderful smell!!!  She would let me put the butter on the top after they came out of the oven.  I make bread occasionally.  I got some silform molds from Demarle and I think they really help the bread to rise nice and bake evenly.


----------



## tlingitgirl

daniellesmommy said:


> Hey *cz22*...my son's team WON again tonight!!! We were the underdogs tonight too! Came back from a 5-1 deficit to tie it to 6-6 in the bottom of the 6th and the winning run was walked in! My son got caught in a pickle between 2nd & 3rd & got out of it & back to 2nd. Then he stole 3rd base. I was proud. He didn't get scored in cause the got their 3rd out that inning but hey all that matters was he got out of his jam and his team pulled off the upset!


 
Alright!!!  Sounds like it was a nail biter of a game.


----------



## tlingitgirl

Nina_B said:


> so in the last two weeks i've gone from no scarves to 8! wo0t wo0t!
> I'm so excited about them all. I keep pulling them out and looking at them all. I would have never thought scarves and fobs could be so exciting...I just scored 3 fobs this week yay to the bay!


 

You go girl!  You will have to dig up some of the scarf threads on this forum...I really like the ponytail scarves.


----------



## cz22

tlingitgirl said:


> Have you heard of Carlos Bakery in NJ?  I've seen it on the new TLC show Cake Boss.   They make some really neat cakes!   I wonder if you are close enough distance to get a cake from there.



Thanks for the Suggestion! I don't watch TLC, don't think my family does, so I don't think that will have as much popularity appeal for the price (seems to run about the same as Charm City). But they will deliver within a 5 hr drive. I figure if I don't get a CCC, it will be because I am able to find one cheaper that can do that pattern I want. I'm going to check out some local places and ask about flavors, design, and pricing. If one sounds good, I'll actually make a tasting appt and go from there. Since most cakes are 1/2 the price of Charm City, I figure it isn't unreasonable to hope to find one in that 1/2 price range. Otherwise, will probably go with CCC.

Soon-to-be MIL want to invite way more people than I expected. I don't really mind, because they will have to pay for their guests, but I am wondering where all these people I have never heard of (and all the local people who will probably attend but I have never met) came from.


----------



## oopsididitagain

cz22 said:


> Thanks for the Suggestion! I don't watch TLC, don't think my family does, so I don't think that will have as much popularity appeal for the price (seems to run about the same as Charm City). But they will deliver within a 5 hr drive. I figure if I don't get a CCC, it will be because I am able to find one cheaper that can do that pattern I want. I'm going to check out some local places and ask about flavors, design, and pricing. *If one sounds good, I'll actually make a tasting appt and go from there.* Since most cakes are 1/2 the price of Charm City, I figure it isn't unreasonable to hope to find one in that 1/2 price range. Otherwise, will probably go with CCC.


cz22, I just want to go with you to this tasting appointment, k?  Wouldn't that be fun to go to a wedding cake tasting convention!?


----------



## cz22

oopsididitagain said:


> cz22, I just want to go with you to this tasting appointment, k?  Wouldn't that be fun to go to a wedding cake tasting convention!?



I know! I am ready for the taste testing! Especially the cakes  The fiance was also talking about this really good caterer and how they make several tasting appts so you can okay everything and know exactly what you are getting... Where do I sign up?! Planning sounds like the fun part, especially when there is plenty of time to sit back and try all the food!


----------



## oopsididitagain

cz22 said:


> I know! I am ready for the taste testing! *Especially the cakes*  The fiance was also talking about this really good caterer and how they make several tasting appts so you can okay everything and know exactly what you are getting... Where do I sign up?! Planning sounds like the fun part, especially when there is plenty of time to sit back and try all the food!


Yeah, we'll go there for the cakes but I'll meet you at the champagne tasting bar!


----------



## cz22

^^ Sounds good! Come on over! I need to find these champagne tastings of which you speak!


----------



## B-Town

Sorry I didn't post my pics yesterday, ladies! My meetings took WAY longer than planned, and I didn't have enough time to take everything out between the end of the meetings and when we had to leave for dinner. I'm going to get them posted this morning!


----------



## Nina_B

:shame:OMGosh! I was at the outlet and a S.A had a bag on, it's a crossbody bag that someone posted a thread about over the weekend...anyway I saw it, grabbed it and was like OMG! I want this...she looked at me like I was plum crazy and opened the bag...holy crap it was her personal bag! I wanted to crawl under a rock...I laughed and said OH! well I love you're bag! bahahahahahahaa

BTW since when do S.A. walk around wearing their OWN bags?


----------



## cz22

Nina, that is too funny! I'm sorry it actually happened to you - sounds really embarrassing! But it is a great story!


----------



## happywife18

Nina_B said:


> :shame:OMGosh! I was at the outlet and a S.A had a bag on, it's a crossbody bag that someone posted a thread about over the weekend...anyway I saw it, grabbed it and was like OMG! I want this...she looked at me like I was plum crazy and opened the bag...holy crap it was her personal bag! I wanted to crawl under a rock...I laughed and said OH! well I love you're bag! bahahahahahahaa
> 
> BTW since when do S.A. walk around wearing their OWN bags?


I laughed so hard my husband asked me why. I have to explained to him. That was so funny. I could really imagine myself doing the same thing.


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

oh ! Nina ! what a funny story (sorry)
It makes me laugh so loud !


----------



## Nina_B

Ah it's ok...the story makes me laugh really hard too! I swear I do that kind of stuff all the time!


----------



## Alexsma

Nina_B said:


> :shame:OMGosh! I was at the outlet and a S.A had a bag on, it's a crossbody bag that someone posted a thread about over the weekend...anyway I saw it, grabbed it and was like OMG! I want this...she looked at me like I was plum crazy and opened the bag...holy crap it was her personal bag! I wanted to crawl under a rock...I laughed and said OH! well I love you're bag! bahahahahahahaa
> 
> BTW since when do S.A. walk around wearing their OWN bags?


 

OMG I would have done the same thing if it was something that caught my eyes as well.


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

I was at the outlet today and found a patent green (medium) zoe.  Should I keep it or return it and get a chocolate one once my outlets get them? Or get both?  I can't decide.


----------



## bellagal

Hey there!  I can't believe I've never read this particular thread!  Silly me!!  This is so fun to read!  I didn't go all the way back, at least not yet, but what I have read has been so cool!  Random chatting is fun!  

Okay, so the real reason I landed here is b/c I've been searching & searching trying to find out where I can post picts. of Coach I saw in Better Homes & Garden magazine but can't find where to post them.  I found threads about posting purses that tpfers wear out in the wild, but none of what I'm looking for.  I don't think I'm crazy but I tought there used to be a thread....

Anyone know?  TIA!!

BTW - cz22, keeping your family & friends in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

Nina_B said:


> :shame:OMGosh! I was at the outlet and a S.A had a bag on, it's a crossbody bag that someone posted a thread about over the weekend...anyway I saw it, grabbed it and was like OMG! I want this...she looked at me like I was plum crazy and opened the bag...holy crap it was her personal bag! I wanted to crawl under a rock...I laughed and said OH! well I love you're bag! bahahahahahahaa
> 
> BTW since when do S.A. walk around wearing their OWN bags?



this is a great story  this is the same type of thing that would happen to me lol


----------



## cz22

XcoachXdancerX said:


> I was at the outlet today and found a patent green (medium) zoe.  Should I keep it or return it and get a chocolate one once my outlets get them? Or get both?  I can't decide.



1) patent vs regular leather
do you like the feel of patent?
do you need something that is super easy to take care of and clean? due to kids, work situation, etc.

2) color
I think chocolate goes with more, but it depends on your wardrobe.

They are so different, I would keep both. Especially for the outlet price!


----------



## cz22

bellagal said:


> BTW - cz22, keeping your family & friends in my thoughts & prayers.



Thanks. I have been trying to keep up with the news, but we don't get a lot of detailed info here, especially not in English. I presume the Iranian students would say something if anything happened. Yesterday, I asked my office mate about the Ayatollah because I am wondering what happens to him if he backs Ahmadinejad and the people don't follow him. He figures we should know in about a week - if the Ayatollah has not changed his mind, then he may be out of power and the whole government system may change... I always wonder if that makes things better or worse. After all, that is how the Ayatollah was put in power to begin with.

Sorry for another political rant, but I don't find many Americans to discuss this with, but I like to get my thoughts out.


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

cz22 said:


> 1) patent vs regular leather
> do you like the feel of patent?
> do you need something that is super easy to take care of and clean? due to kids, work situation, etc.
> 
> 2) color
> I think chocolate goes with more, but it depends on your wardrobe.
> 
> They are so different, I would keep both. Especially for the outlet price!


 1) I do like the feel of both leathers.  I'm still in school so I need something durable but it seems both the patent green and the (regular leather) chocolate would work.
2) I wear a lot of navy blue and white, so the green would be a nice pop of color, but the brown would go with that and everything else. 

I think I've just convinced myself, I'm going to get both. (already got the green at the outlet, now I just have to find the chocolate)


----------



## cz22

XcoachXdancerX said:


> I think I've just convinced myself, I'm going to get both. (already got the green at the outlet, now I just have to find the chocolate)



 Good Choice!!


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

cz22 said:


> Good Choice!!


 Next Friday I leave for a vacation.. 8 hour drive and I'll pass a ton of outlets.. hopefully one will have the chocolate


----------



## cz22

XcoachXdancerX said:


> Next Friday I leave for a vacation.. 8 hour drive and I'll pass a ton of outlets.. hopefully one will have the chocolate



Call all the ones you will pass, give them the item number, and put it on hold (or charge-hold if they don't do holds). They you won't have to worry about finding one and maybe enjoy your trip and outlet browsing a little more.

ETA: If you call and they have one now, you will have to do charge hold because regular holds are only 48 hrs.


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

cz22 said:


> Call all the ones you will pass, give them the item number, and put it on hold (or charge-hold if they don't do holds). They you won't have to worry about finding one and maybe enjoy your trip and outlet browsing a little more.
> 
> ETA: If you call and they have one now, you will have to do charge hold because regular holds are only 48 hrs.


 I'm going to check my usual outlet on Thursday because they said that they would be getting them in, but if they don't get them, I'll call around. Thanks for the tip


----------



## mcoop13

Good choice xcoachxdancerx!! I love when I'm deciding between two and just end up getting both


----------



## oopsididitagain

Today's our 21st wedding anniversary!  We're going to see Transformers 2 and eat at Outback steakhouse with the whole family tonight, I'm so excited!


----------



## cz22

oopsididitagain said:


> Today's our 21st wedding anniversary!  We're going to see Transformers 2 and eat at Outback steakhouse with the whole family tonight, I'm so excited!



Congrats! 
Sounds like a fun evening!


----------



## jennalovesbags

congrats, Oops! Have a great night!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thank you, girls!  We will have fun and I'm already getting ready already.


----------



## daniellesmommy

^^^^Happy Anniversary *Oops*! 

I'm having one of those days where everyone bugs the heck out of me, including my kids.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Congratulations Jean!  Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## IE Princess

oopsididitagain said:


> Today's our 21st wedding anniversary!  We're going to see Transformers 2 and eat at Outback steakhouse with the whole family tonight, I'm so excited!



Congrats!  Our 21st anniversary is in August ~ I was another 1988 bride.  We will probably celebrate much as you are, although last year the ILs took the boys for 5 nights and we went away by ourselves!


----------



## oopsididitagain

IE Princess said:


> Congrats!  Our 21st anniversary is in August ~ I was another 1988 bride.  We will probably celebrate much as you are, although last year the ILs took the boys for 5 nights and we went away by ourselves!


That's cool, another 1988 bride like me!  I bring the kids because they enjoy the same things I do, movies, restaurants.  I think if I went with just my husband it wouldn't be as fun!  lol I'm glad he doesn't read this.  He IS fun but as a family unit it's better!
I wanted to get married on 8-08-1988 but had to move the wedding date up because DH wanted to attend college sooner and I wanted to go with him.  But all 8's for our wedding date would have been cool!  Did you get married on the 8th by any chance?  If you did, I'm jealous.  hehe


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^ hey i was born in 1988!


----------



## Nina_B

So I ran into Dillards today to check out the Poppy that they have...I was disappointed in the material. I know that everyone has been talking about how there was a difference but I thought surely it wasn't that big of a deal but really...I see the difference. I can honestly say I don't think I'll be making a Poppy purchase (well except for the fobs and scarves) I must say that MAGGIE is freaking TDF!


----------



## colabear1

I'm watching Judge Joe Brown and there is a suit over Coach bags. A woman was getting some Coach bags restored and the store got damaged from a fire. They ended up losing some of the the bags when moving. My question is why did the woman pay a store $30 to fix each bag when she could have sent them into Coach. Also mentioned paying $30 to get bags scotch guarded...that's can get you alot of apple guard.


----------



## Coach12

oopsididitagain said:


> Today's our 21st wedding anniversary! We're going to see Transformers 2 and eat at Outback steakhouse with the whole family tonight, I'm so excited!


 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

I'm starting to worry that I'll never find a medium chocolate zoe..  Hopefully I'll find one tomorrow, I'll be swinging by a few outlets.


----------



## mcoop13

xcoachxdancerx I am looking for one of those too!! I love that chocolate color. I would go for black too but I recently bought a black leather bag. Someone just scored a brown at my outlet, I'm happy for her but I wish I had found one too!! Good luck finding one let me know if you do!


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

mcoop13 said:


> xcoachxdancerx I am looking for one of those too!! I love that chocolate color. I would go for black too but I recently bought a black leather bag. Someone just scored a brown at my outlet, I'm happy for her but I wish I had found one too!! Good luck finding one let me know if you do!


  I'm leaving for vacation today and on my drive I'll be hitting 3-5 outlets, depending on how we're doing on  time.  I'll post what I find when I get back (July 5).  I'm making it my mission today to find a medium chocolate Zoe and a tan cricket capacity wristlet.  Good luck finding a chocolate Zoe!


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

XcoachXdancerX said:


> I'm leaving for vacation today and on my drive I'll be hitting 3-5 outlets, depending on how we're doing on time. I'll post what I find when I get back (July 5). I'm making it my mission today to find a medium chocolate Zoe and a tan cricket capacity wristlet. Good luck finding a chocolate Zoe!


 After calling around, I found an outlet that has one chocolate zoe left!!!!  I put it on hold, and then when I got off the phone, I danced around my house.  I swear, my family thinks I'm crazy now.  But, yay!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Coach12 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you, Coach12!  We had lots of fun at the restaurant but I did not like the Transformers 2 movie!  Too many explosions and noise.  My kids liked it, though.


----------



## mcoop13

Congrats xcoachxdancerx!! My outlet didn't have any today, but I guess it's better for my wallet! I'm sure one will turn up somewhere if I'm meant to have it!


----------



## kattykay

I almost died on my way home from coach today!  Not really, but I thought I was going to have a heart attack.  I was driving and all of a sudden there was a crack of thunder and the heavens opened up!  It was raining buckets of water, I could barely see where I was going.  I turned a 15 minute drive into a 40 minute drive and I was already 5 minutes into it.  Then I got home and the power was out, so I couldnt even get ready to go out.  I had to cancel all my ride arrangements and now I am here bored listening to Micheal Jackson (RIP).


----------



## Nina_B

OMG the tv has been on MTV Jams RIP for two days...my boys are loving it...lmao they are 6 and 3 and are trying to dance like M.J


----------



## cz22

That sounds so cute! You definitely need video to show them later in life!  Priceless


----------



## inluvwCoach

Hey ladies...just wanted to vent and this is really my only outlet that would completely understand...

I want WANT NEED the Bonnie Bag *13456 ....it's my HG bag! The thing is today I believe is the last day to use the 20% coupon and I can't make it to my outlet today. My heart is racing because I feel my Bonnie is sitting on a shelf w/a sad face wanting someone like me to take her home....I tried to call and my favorite SA wasn't available and the other ladies really didn't do a good check. They said they might have it but they just started putting bonnie out. 

Have you ever had your heart racing and feel like you just want to jump in your car and call in sick to get your bag of your dreams!!

So if anyone sees this bonnie bag PLEASE PM me and let me know which store and whether or not they do a charge send.

THANKS LADIES!! and gents too!

Bye bye,
Krystal
*


----------



## mcoop13

^ My outlet didn't have that one. I'm so sorry you couldn't get to your outlet today. I hope you found it somewhere!


----------



## IE Princess

oopsididitagain said:


> That's cool, another 1988 bride like me!  I bring the kids because they enjoy the same things I do, movies, restaurants.  I think if I went with just my husband it wouldn't be as fun!  lol I'm glad he doesn't read this.  He IS fun but as a family unit it's better!
> I wanted to get married on 8-08-1988 but had to move the wedding date up because DH wanted to attend college sooner and I wanted to go with him.  But all 8's for our wedding date would have been cool!  Did you get married on the 8th by any chance?  If you did, I'm jealous.  hehe



No, not 8/8/88, although that would have been cool, but it wouldn't have been a Saturday.

My boys are young and we don't have the same taste in movies, LOL.


----------



## IE Princess

mrodriquez2006 said:


> ^^ hey i was born in 1988!


Yeah, that always makes me feel old, LOL.


----------



## oopsididitagain

IE Princess said:


> No, not 8/8/88, although that would have been cool, but it wouldn't have been a Saturday.
> 
> My boys are young and we don't have the same taste in movies, LOL.


Turns out I don't have the same taste in some movies with my children, either.  They really liked Transformers 2 and I didn't.  On the other hand, I LOVE Twilight movie and books and my kids aren't into that.


----------



## TheresaD

mrodriquez2006 said:


> ^^ hey i was born in 1988!



me too!


----------



## Nina_B

oopsididitagain said:


> Turns out I don't have the same taste in some movies with my children, either.  They really liked Transformers 2 and I didn't.  On the other hand,I LOVE Twilight movie and books, *and my kids aren't into that.*



I've heard of people not being into Twilight...blows me away!


----------



## mcoop13

^ Right?! I love twilight. The books and the movie!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

colabear1 said:


> I'm watching Judge Joe Brown and there is a suit over Coach bags. A woman was getting some Coach bags restored and the store got damaged from a fire. They ended up losing some of the the bags when moving. My question is why did the woman pay a store $30 to fix each bag when she could have sent them into Coach. Also mentioned paying $30 to get bags scotch guarded...that's can get you alot of apple guard.



I have been looking for the Apple conditioner but can not find, I think I am not clear and what it looks like... I also need to know which bags I can us this on


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Nina_B said:


> I've heard of people not being into Twilight...blows me away!



I am a supernatural book lover but I have been holding out on the Twilight series, nuts, I know...  Know my good friend at work is going to lend the books to me so here I go...


----------



## cz22

COACH ADDICT said:


> I have been looking for the Apple conditioner but can not find, I think I am not clear and what it looks like... I also need to know which bags I can us this on



Check out http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/apple-and-coach-295844.html?highlight=apple
Buy it at Burlington Coat facotry, Leatherstuff.com, or ebay (from user leatherstuff.com).
Use conditioner and rain/stain guarde on almost anything. Only thing some people say is not to use conditioner on pebbled leather - but I have not had any problems.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> Check out http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/apple-and-coach-295844.html?highlight=apple
> Buy it at Burlington Coat facotry, Leatherstuff.com, or ebay (from user leatherstuff.com).
> Use conditioner and rain/stain guarde on almost anything. Only thing some people say is not to use conditioner on pebbled leather - but I have not had any problems.



Local leather shoe shops also might carry it, that's where I found mine, and just bought it locally as opposed to having to wait for it to arrive from an internet purchase.


----------



## brahh

Just a note from my experience with Garde. It does darken vachetta and leather...at least for me it did. I've heard Wilsons and Shining Monkey does not darken vachetta and leather like the Garde does. But, boy does Garde protect from rain...I know that first hand!!! Not a rain spot from a down pour!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

brahh said:


> Just a note from my experience with Garde. It does darken vachetta and leather...at least for me it did. I've heard Wilsons and Shining Monkey does not darken vachetta and leather like the Garde does. But, boy does Garde protect from rain...I know that first hand!!! Not a rain spot from a down pour!!!


I did not know that about Garde.  Thank you for this information!


----------



## Steven_Y

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post but can someone tell me what this wallet is and how much it's worth?


----------



## Nina_B

COACH ADDICT said:


> I am a supernatural book lover but I have been holding out on the Twilight series, nuts, I know... Know my good friend at work is going to lend the books to me so here I go...


 
FYI your life will come to a screeching hault once you start the series all the way until you finish! I bought the first book and it was like crack from then on! I had to go buy books 2-4 all at the same time b/c I couldn't imagine finishing one and not having the next to open immediately! DH makes fun of me b/c I told him the books are my most prized possessions..then it's the kids!


----------



## lilteacher

Twilight is an awesome series. I was glad I discovered the series when it was complete because I would not be able to stand  the suspense in waiting for them to be written! LOL!

On a COACH note though...  I recently bought the OP shoulder bag (black) before the Maggies came out.  I haven't used it yet (I only practiced using it in my house).  I saw the Maggie today and I think the patent graphite is sooo pretty.  I need opinions though. What bag do you think is nicer? Also, what color of wristlet would you suggest to go with the Maggie?  I'm used to pairing the wristlets to the bag but there is no Maggie wristlet.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Actually the series isn't complete.  The fifth book was never finished because someone leaked the draft.  She refuses to finish it.  You can find the draft on her website.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^I didn't know that.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

There's a group of teachers and assistants at my school that are nuts about the series.  They were talking about it a couple of weeks ago on FB and I asked why she wasn't finishing the book.  They said that apparently each copy of the draft had certain marks or notes on it so she has a good idea of who did it.  Still it's got to hurt having spent all that time on the book and someone betray you.  She made the draft public to keep them from benefitting from it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Steven_Y said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post but can someone tell me what this wallet is and how much it's worth?


Steven, NOT the right place for this post (not to mention you posted it in our picture only reference thread... which states not for comments and chat either... please read Rules of the site first please since you are a new user).

Please either use the Authenticate this Board, and then use the info to either contact Coach about original retail value, or look for similar items on an auction site to judge going rates.  We don't determine values here.


----------



## lilteacher

It's been a while, but on Stephanie Meyers website she used to have the 5th book posted, or as much as she had written of it.  It wasn't actually a continuation of the series but the first book written through Edwards eyes.


----------



## mcoop13

^^ Yup. It was basically the first book all over again. It was a really good first draft, I wish she had stayed with it.


----------



## IE Princess

Is anyone else getting a constant request to fill out a survey?  It's annoying!  I figured I would post here since it appears to be tPF related but not specifically Coach.


----------



## Nina_B

I haven't gotten anything like that. I did get a notice that I needed to check to make sure my email address was up to date b/c they will be doing general maintenance.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

anyone seen or like the new coach poppy stuff?


----------



## Nina_B

seen some of it...its alot better in the catalog and online..not a fan of it irl!


----------



## cz22

oxlivhopexo said:


> anyone seen or like the new coach poppy stuff?



There has been a lot of discussion and opposing opinions from all ages. Here are some:
Discussion when we got 1st pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-poppy-line-new-article-and-pictures-436391.html
When catalog pics came: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/are-you-ready-for-poppy-474044.html
And this http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/poppy-fell-apart-478272.html prompted quality discussion http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/is-the-poppy-line-plastic-478421.html


----------



## Nina_B

OMG I think today is the worst day EVER! Kids are screaming, bank account is jacked up, my head is pounding....calgon take me away!


----------



## CoachGirl12

What do you gals think? I just ordered these  They had them at Macy's for like $29 bucks, but of course they didn't have my size so I had to order them from zappos and of course that wasn't cheap!


----------



## cz22

Nina_B said:


> OMG I think today is the worst day EVER! Kids are screaming, bank account is jacked up, my head is pounding....calgon take me away!



I know what you mean! Not kids, but not a great day.





CoachGirl12 said:


> What do you gals think? I just ordered these  They had them at Macy's for like $29 bucks, but of course they didn't have my size so I had to order them from zappos and of course that wasn't cheap!


Very fashionable! Not my style, but definitely cool looking and trendy!


----------



## CoachGirl12

cz22 said:


> I know what you mean! Not kids, but not a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very fashionable! Not my style, but definitely cool looking and trendy!


Thanks!


----------



## matespice

I have  Signature Coach purse that I have sent back to Coach twice and they cannot repair. The problem is that two corner are worn off and you can see the cable that is originally covered by the leather trim.
Any ideas on what to do, or where to send it for repair?
thanks


----------



## cz22

matespice said:


> I have  Signature Coach purse that I have sent back to Coach twice and they cannot repair. The problem is that two corner are worn off and you can see the cable that is originally covered by the leather trim.
> Any ideas on what to do, or where to send it for repair?
> thanks


Why did you send it twice? What did their response letter say? Usually if they give it back 1)it was not repairable and you get a coupon off your next purchase or 2) they say it is not regular wear and tear and therefore not covered by Coach warranty.


----------



## daniellesmommy

We took the kids to the fair yesterday. Basically it was a day of walking and standing around for hubby & me.  Not fun but the kids had fun and that was the point. Luckily there was cloud cover otherwise it would have been scorching.


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

Back from vacation... I got my zoe!! I got some other things too.. No pictures yet.  I just got home and I don't feel like going through all of my suitcases to find my camera.

My Vacation Haul (everything is from outlets):

Medium Chocolate Zoe!! (about $194)
Cricket Tan Capacity Wristlet (about $79)
Parker Leather Crossbody in a metallic color.. I think nickel. (about $47)
Madison OP art Wrislet in Brown (about $31)
Large Soho Hobo in a metallic color (about $139)


----------



## strawberry lane

cz22, you have and jehv3 had... as do others avatars of a particular gal and/or guy.  I can't take it anymore.  Will you kindly put me out of my misery and tell me who they are/who they are supposed to be? TIA


----------



## cz22

strawberry lane said:


> cz22, you have and jehv3 had... as do others avatars of a particular gal and/or guy.  I can't take it anymore.  Will you kindly put me out of my misery and tell me who they are/who they are supposed to be? TIA


Me? Many have the twilight cast. Definitely not me though. I had Natalie Wood from Gypsy and now Princess Buttercup (Robin Wright sometimes Penn) from Princess Bride.


----------



## cz22

Okay, wedding stuff again. So the main things I care about are the color theme and the music. There are certain genres that the fiance and I do not care for, let's say country and rap. Meanwhile, his mom personally knows a DJ and can get us a good deal. Last time she mentioned the DJ, she said that she was going to have some music she wanted him to play. Get this, "10 country songs" ! I told her she can pick whatever song she wants for her dance with her son, but there is no way I am letting her include >30 minutes of music he and I will not like. She says the DJ will play them for her because he knows her personally. I feel like crying. I don't know how to convince her that it is NOT HER Wedding! Plus, his brother seems to enjoy making everyone who dislikes rap listen to rap and seems dead set about trying to get a rap request in. Though I think that will be a little easier to make clear to the DJ that the answer is no. I would like to talk to the DJ personally sometime soon. Need to get the contact info from the future MIL...


----------



## strawberry lane

We had this issue to a small degree years ago with our DJ.  We told them NO counrty, we do not like it.  They said but people like it, we said it isn't THEIR wedding.  They played it anyway, when we were out of the room for a minute.  I truely felt like not paying them the full fee.  Oh course we had to, but I didn't want to and certainly did not recommend them to anyone.  They seemed to know better than to send someone for a reference, because no one ever called us about them.  Good luck!

... and thanks for the info.


----------



## cz22

Thanks for the support strawberry! I felt a little selfish at first, but the more I thought about it, the more upset I got. We shouldn't have to have music that my fiance and I do not like.

Your story makes me so mad! The DJ should listen to you!


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Can you put a provision in the contract that if they include anything but your playlist they're deducted a set amount of money per song?


----------



## cz22

OK Bag Lady said:


> Can you put a provision in the contract that if they include anything but your playlist they're deducted a set amount of money per song?


 Great idea! I wonder if they would agree to that.

Though I think the future MIL would have a heat attack if I suggested something like that to her DJ buddy who is already offering a good discount... though I may have to mention something of the sort, especially if I will continue to look at other options.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Let them think you'll go somewhere else.  Who says shopping for DJs can't be like shopping for cars.  You give me this ______ or I go down the street to the next business.  She's letting you think she's doing you a favor but you're also doing her buddy a favor, hun.  Businesses are hurting now.


----------



## cz22

Thanks! I will do research into all the other nearby DJs and then get his contact info so I am armed and ready to discuss the music and negotiate. I had previously only been considering bands (then also wouldn't have to worry about the other genres), but started considering DJs to make the wedding more cost effective.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

I'm curious, did anyone else read Perez Hilton's take on MJ's service yesterday?  I follow him, other entertainment news, and network news channels on Twitter.  Tweet after tweet was on my phone from each that I follow describing their emotional responses, especially to little Paris.  Then I got to Perez Hilton's and his take was "NO, NO, NO!  Don't put her through this!"  He went on to say that yesterday was the fifteenth anniversary of his father's funeral and he's barely been able to keep it together during his dad's funeral, and he knew it had to be nearly impossible for her to stand up there.  He wasn't putting them down for having her speak, just emotionally identifying with her pain.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

cz22 said:


> Thanks! I will do research into all the other nearby DJs and then get his contact info so I am armed and ready to discuss the music and negotiate. I had previously only been considering bands (then also wouldn't have to worry about the other genres), but started considering DJs to make the wedding more cost effective.


 
You're welcome.  Is your FMIL always this strong willed?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Hey ladies, I just submitted an application for a job I *really* want. It pays well (at least for a person still finishing their master's and enough to buy coach now and then ) and is a state job, but still in the field I very much want to work. Wish me luck please! Job starts on Aug. 10th so I feel like I will hear soonish.


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Good Luck, Jenna!  I'm sure you've already been told this, but be sure to send them a thank you card/letter after you're interviewed.  That will make you stand out even more.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks, Judy! Just hoping I make it that far.  It's hard to make something you're really passionate about stand out on paper, and I feel as though I am a good interviewer.


----------



## cz22

OK Bag Lady said:


> I'm curious, did anyone else read Perez Hilton's take on MJ's service yesterday?  I follow him, other entertainment news, and network news channels on Twitter.  Tweet after tweet was on my phone from each that I follow describing their emotional responses, especially to little Paris.  Then I got to Perez Hilton's and his take was "NO, NO, NO!  Don't put her through this!"  He went on to say that yesterday was the fifteenth anniversary of his father's funeral and he's barely been able to keep it together during his dad's funeral, and he knew it had to be nearly impossible for her to stand up there.  He wasn't putting them down for having her speak, just emotionally identifying with her pain.



I don't, but it was painful seeing her speak. Since I only saw clips from the news, I saw her like 10 times this morning. I was wondering who made the decision to have her speak. If she really wanted to, that is understandable.



OK Bag Lady said:


> You're welcome.  Is your FMIL always this strong willed?


Usually. Her and my mom (who has surprisingly been MIA so far for the wedding planning). Unfortunately unavoidable. :s




jennalovesbags said:


> Hey ladies, I just submitted an application for a job I *really* want. It pays well (at least for a person still finishing their master's and enough to buy coach now and then ) and is a state job, but still in the field I very much want to work. Wish me luck please! Job starts on Aug. 10th so I feel like I will hear soonish.



Good Luck! Sounds like a great opportunity! That starts really soon! At least there won't be a lot of that horrible waiting to hear back which I find to be the worst when it just drags out.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Thanks, CZ. Good luck with your MIL. With all the stories I hear about wedding planning lately, it's amazing that more people don't elope. I'm sure everything will work out though


----------



## OK Bag Lady

Matinee tickets for ice age 3-d $12 
Kiddie movie snack pack $3 
Insomniac mom falling asleep halfway through the movie......priceless!!!


----------



## kattykay

Ugh I just got off the phone with one of my tenants who wants me to lower their rent because the new neighbors pay less than them.  They have a 3 bedroom 2 bath and the neighbors have a 2 bedroom 1 bath.  Yeah their rent is going to be cheaper, their house is SMALLER!!


----------



## kattykay

nvm, just testing something


----------



## Coach10619

Are the people in my Avatar & signature who you are talking about? 
If so, it's Edward & Bella from the Movie Twilight.  If you haven't seen it yet, I HIGHLY recommend it! 




strawberry lane said:


> cz22, you have and jehv3 had... as do others avatars of a particular gal and/or guy.  I can't take it anymore.  Will you kindly put me out of my misery and tell me who they are/who they are supposed to be? TIA


----------



## buttercup784eve

Coach10619 said:


> Are the people in my Avatar & signature who you are talking about?
> If so, it's Edward & Bella from the Movie Twilight. If you haven't seen it yet, I HIGHLY recommend it!


 
Is this thread going to evolve into a Twilght chat??  I'm in!


----------



## Coach10619

I definately have NO problem with twilight chat, especially when it envolves Edward !!! But, unfortunately, I think there are plenty of threads on twilight throughout Tpf so, I don't think the Mods would allow it to go on here too long without merging it with another thread.



buttercup784eve said:


> Is this thread going to evolve into a Twilght chat??  I'm in!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Anyone play online Bingo anywhere?


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

What a frustrating week so far!!  UGH!  I am hoping things start looking up today.


----------



## Alexsma

jennalovesbags said:


> Thanks, Judy! Just hoping I make it that far.  It's hard to make something you're really passionate about stand out on paper, and I feel as though I am a good interviewer.


 

Good Luck! Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Alexsma said:


> Good Luck! Crossing my fingers for you!



Thank you! It's been a week today since I submitted my app, but the posting doesn't close until Friday. I'm still obsessively checking my phone and email though lol


----------



## wifeyb

grrr..... Bonanzle isnt working and im having an anxiety attack! is it working for anyone else?!?!


----------



## kattykay

I just realized how lazy I am.  Instead of typing out my full name Kayla, I just put K.  

Is it really that much of a struggle to type 3 more keys lol?


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

Heading to the outlet in about an hour.. I hope they still have Rose Patent Medium Zoes


----------



## Nina_B

^^^ thats a pretty one! good luck hope you score one!


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

I got my rose zoe!! I also got a green factory bridgit and an espresso madison wristlet.


----------



## disney16

I just need to say this to get it off my chest and I couldn't find anywhere else to put this and not offend anyone. 

I HATE LONG REVEALS!!! Especially when they are in the middle of a reveal and then you see them in another thread. 

Ok ladies, thanks for letting me vent. This is not directed to any specific person but the whole reveal thing in general. 

Sorry about that and if I offended anyone please let me apologize in advance.


----------



## Nina_B

SO my right eye has been twitching for three days straight now...it's driving me bizurk literally crazy...I think I know what its from ...._ I'm going through outlet withdrawls_...it's been what? three weeks since I've been to the outlet...that has to be it right?


----------



## IE Princess

disney16 said:


> I just need to say this to get it off my chest and I couldn't find anywhere else to put this and not offend anyone.
> 
> I HATE LONG REVEALS!!! Especially when they are in the middle of a reveal and then you see them in another thread.
> 
> Ok ladies, thanks for letting me vent. This is not directed to any specific person but the whole reveal thing in general.
> 
> Sorry about that and if I offended anyone please let me apologize in advance.



I am SO with you on this one!


----------



## ilovecoach09

agreed on the long reveals.


----------



## ilovecoach09

i'm really hungry. any suggestions on what i should get to eat? we need to go grocery shopping, so i have to go out.


----------



## New2Coach

Omg, I so agree with you on the long reveals. I hate having to keep coming back to check and see if they posted more pics. Sometimes I just leave and come back later or even the next day. I want instant gratification. Or at least post the pics in the1st few posts so I do not have to go through 3 pages of chatter before I even see what ya got.
Again-not directed at anybody. I am just impatient!


----------



## Nina_B

ok so i've been on an Etsy shopping spree...this cant be good lol


----------



## disney16

New2Coach said:


> Omg, I so agree with you on the long reveals. I hate having to keep coming back to check and see if they posted more pics. Sometimes I just leave and come back later or even the next day. I want instant gratification. Or at least post the pics in the1st few posts so I do not have to go through 3 pages of chatter before I even see what ya got.
> Again-not directed at anybody. I am just impatient!


 

I like instant gratification also and when I have to go through a couple of pages I just give up. 

Thanks ladies for feeling my pain.


----------



## Nina_B

Is it normal to have 152 items in your watching folder on ebay? Just wondering if I'm the only one who goes nuts?


----------



## Conchenn

disney16 said:


> I just need to say this to get it off my chest and I couldn't find anywhere else to put this and not offend anyone.
> 
> I HATE LONG REVEALS!!! Especially when they are in the middle of a reveal and then you see them in another thread.
> 
> Ok ladies, thanks for letting me vent. This is not directed to any specific person but the whole reveal thing in general.
> 
> Sorry about that and if I offended anyone please let me apologize in advance.


 
My first (and only so far) reveal was like that, and I thought that was just how they were supposed to be.  I prefer the insta-reveals myself, and I realize that many others do as well.  From now on, insta-reveal!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I used to start a reveal, totally forget about it, and then come back and finish   I still have that problem sometimes!


----------



## AndieLiz

So, my hubby just got Call of Duty 4 and playing it all day.  I've been bored so I've been here all day... feel like I'm going crazy with all that gun shooting in the background! LOL

I second (or fifth... whatever # we are on) that long reveals suck. Some of them even die out (like no pics at all). So silly!


----------



## patchworkcat

disney16 said:


> I just need to say this to get it off my chest and I couldn't find anywhere else to put this and not offend anyone.
> 
> I HATE LONG REVEALS!!! Especially when they are in the middle of a reveal and then you see them in another thread.
> 
> Ok ladies, thanks for letting me vent. This is not directed to any specific person but the whole reveal thing in general.
> 
> Sorry about that and if I offended anyone please let me apologize in advance.



I started with long reveals since that was what I thought everyone did. I find it too time consuming to scroll through the posts so I wait and skip a couple of pages. Maybe there should be two stickies...one for long reveals and one for short ones? I think some people really enjoy the long ones while others would much rather just see the item right away.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

sometimes when i had really long reveals...i would give the link to all my pictures on the first reveal post...people seemed to like that because they could just jump to all the pictures no problem


----------



## disney16

My favorite reveals are the ones that state there isn't a long reveal in the title. I know that it's probably fun to draw out the reveal, but I prefer to see them right away before I loose interest.


----------



## buttercup784eve

I like long reveals when there's a bunch of stuff.  I also like to catch a long one at the beginning when I first log onto TPF, so I can catch up and participate at the same time.  Rarely happens though.

Hey, does anyone read the Sookie Stackhouse books??  I bought the box set yesterday and finished the first book at work last night.  They're so good!  It's like Twilight for oversexed grown ups.


----------



## d&blover84

*i just wanted to share that i'm driving myself NUTS!  i have gotten it into my head that I NEED the large orchid patent zoe.  they had them at the outlet a week or so ago when i went...but i bought a bleecker flap something, lol, instead.  now my bleecker is gorgeous!  but for some reason i feel like i have to have that dang orchid bag.  it's sooo pretty.  my outlets are basically four hours away...so im not dropping everything to run over there.  there's one on the bay for $260 something shipped...but I just don't want to pay that much.  i know there's 20 percent off coupons...and i guess i'm just being weird.  is this making any sense?  my brain is filled with cupcake fobs and orchid zoes.  lol.*


----------



## clb1968

d&blover84 said:


> *i just wanted to share that i'm driving myself NUTS! i have gotten it into my head that I NEED the large orchid patent zoe. they had them at the outlet a week or so ago when i went...but i bought a bleecker flap something, lol, instead. now my bleecker is gorgeous! but for some reason i feel like i have to have that dang orchid bag. it's sooo pretty. my outlets are basically four hours away...so im not dropping everything to run over there. there's one on the bay for $260 something shipped...but I just don't want to pay that much. i know there's 20 percent off coupons...and i guess i'm just being weird. is this making any sense? my brain is filled with cupcake fobs and orchid zoes. lol.*


 
You should have got the orchid.

I missed a good deal on a editoral zoe earlier today! Got busy and missed the end of the auction.


----------



## patchworkcat

d&blover84 said:


> *i just wanted to share that i'm driving myself NUTS!  i have gotten it into my head that I NEED the large orchid patent zoe.  they had them at the outlet a week or so ago when i went...but i bought a bleecker flap something, lol, instead.  now my bleecker is gorgeous!  but for some reason i feel like i have to have that dang orchid bag.  it's sooo pretty.  my outlets are basically four hours away...so im not dropping everything to run over there.  there's one on the bay for $260 something shipped...but I just don't want to pay that much.  i know there's 20 percent off coupons...and i guess i'm just being weird.  is this making any sense?  my brain is filled with cupcake fobs and orchid zoes.  lol.*



I get this idea now and then that I must have a certain bag...then after awhile...it changes.


----------



## d&blover84

patchworkcat said:


> I get this idea now and then that I must have a certain bag...then after awhile...it changes.


 



*me too.  that's why im trying to ignore it.  my brain is nuts, lol. two weeks ago it was the peyton.   it's been the amethyst sabrina for a while....im just waiting on not paying retail, lol.*


----------



## patchworkcat

I was like that last week for the Peyton. I know it's too big for my taste...it's just that yummy Legacy lining that makes me want to buy it!


----------



## d&blover84

*i know!  that's the main reason i wanted it.  also the main reason i wanted my haversack...now i don't care anything about it.  the peyton is REALLY big.  i don't see myself carrying it, kwim? *


----------



## patchworkcat

Haha I was like that for the Haversack too and I hate suede bags because they get dirty so easily! Now the ones I'm still bugged about not getting are the bottle green 08 Legacy satchel and the Bridgit in the amethyst.
The Peyton is like a suitcase. A pretty one, though.


----------



## d&blover84

*i think the bottle green one is on bonanzle for a bad a$$ price.  bridgits are everywhere!  in platinum anyway, lol.  i got into coach after all the legacy stuff...so now i have to try and play catch up for the stuff i really want  *


----------



## patchworkcat

I saw the one on Bonanzle and it is at a great price...Out of my budget right now even though work is starting to pick up.


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

I'm thinking of adding one last Zoe to my collection, the black (regular leather) one in medium.  I already have three others though, chocolate, patent green, and patent rose, all medium.  This would be my 7th coach bag.. Back in may I only had one.  I think they multiply when I'm not looking.  I guess I'll get it, but only if the coupon is out again this week...


----------



## d&blover84

*^^^^^lol!   yep.  coach tends to "multiply" like rabbits.*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Nothing wrong with buns!

BTW, I know where I'M going tomorrow morning!


----------



## cz22

Nina_B said:


> Is it normal to have 152 items in your watching folder on ebay? Just wondering if I'm the only one who goes nuts?


I have reached the 200 items watched limit a bunch... I try to watch less now because I shouldn't buy, but sometimes I just have to see what it goes for. Then sometimes I regret watching, because something I forgot about ends within my price range and I miss out. I should just give up ebay cold turkey, but I don't think I can.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> I have reached the 200 items watched limit a bunch... I try to watch less now because I shouldn't buy, but sometimes I just have to see what it goes for. Then sometimes I regret watching, because something I forgot about ends within my price range and I miss out. I should just give up ebay cold turkey, but I don't think I can.


I reach 200 daily


----------



## mrodriquez2006

ok so i think i'm ocd...i like lists but i don't...i try and keep only 10-12 items on my ebay list at one time...any more and it drives me crazy! LOL...i will then go through each day and see whn an item has reached over my max price...sometimes i will keep it in the eatch list just to see how high it goes, but usually i just delete it...helps me stay sane 

same way with my email inbox...i either delete an email or file it away in folders...my actual inbox is always empty because i move all my messages...i can't stand seeing unread or read message just dangling in my inbox LOL


----------



## oopsididitagain

I went and counted, I have 10 items on my ebay watch list right now, 6 of the 10 are Coach stuff.  In the past month I've purchased 3 things off of ebay.  All three are not Coach.  One is a workout video, another is hair protein cream, and twilight books.  Soo....tryin' not to buy Coach but still lookin'!


----------



## Nina_B

cz22 said:


> I have reached the 200 items watched limit a bunch... I try to watch less now because I shouldn't buy, but sometimes I just have to see what it goes for. Then sometimes I regret watching, because something I forgot about ends within my price range and I miss out. I should just give up ebay cold turkey, but I don't think I can.


 
OMG me tooooooo! I love watching items to see what they sell for! LMAO! I seriously thought I had issues but I'm glad i'm not the only one...and yes it happens to me ALL the time that I will forget I'm watching something and it ends ridiculously cheap...I get so pissed. I was watching a large bleecker leather duffle EUC forgot about it...it sold for $80.12...I've been kicking myself for that one! I get so aggrivated when you watch something for days...it doesn't move and then within the last 30 minutes it skyrockets...I'm like WTH!


----------



## cz22

Nina_B said:


> OMG me tooooooo! I love watching items to see what they sell for! LMAO! I seriously thought I had issues but I'm glad i'm not the only one...and yes it happens to me ALL the time that I will forget I'm watching something and it ends ridiculously cheap...I get so pissed. I was watching a large bleecker leather duffle EUC forgot about it...it sold for $80.12...I've been kicking myself for that one! I get so aggrivated when you watch something for days...it doesn't move and then within the last 30 minutes it skyrockets...I'm like WTH!



I definitely sometimes watch things just to watch.
I was pissed I missed out on an old suede butterfly charm at like $20 or something ridiculous! 
From watching, I have learned many things, one being that the bidding is most active in the last 5 minutes. It either skyrockets, or everyone forgets about bidding and some lucky bidder gets a great deal. I used to get that deal, but now I am less obsessive about bidding in the last minutes.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Long day already.  My Mom's in the hospital.


----------



## cz22

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Long day already.  My Mom's in the hospital.


 I hope she is well soon!


----------



## jennalovesbags

SO sorry to hear about your mom... hope everything is going to be ok


----------



## oopsididitagain

Sorry your mom is in the hospital, hisgeekygrrrl.  I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Thanks gals.  She's  in intensive care.  My Dad had to call the paramedics to take her to the ER early this morning.  She's doing better, but they have to keep her in for a day or 2.


----------



## Alexsma

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thanks gals. She's in intensive care. My Dad had to call the paramedics to take her to the ER early this morning. She's doing better, but they have to keep her in for a day or 2.


 
Wow, glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Alexsma

Actual Text Message from DH

"u son is hell bent on getting u a fishing rod 4 ur bday"

My response

"do they sell those at the coach store?"

Do you think he got the hint?


----------



## cz22

Alexsma said:


> Actual Text Message from DH
> 
> "u son is hell bent on getting u a fishing rod 4 ur bday"
> 
> My response
> 
> "do they sell those at the coach store?"
> 
> Do you think he got the hint?


:lolots:


----------



## d&blover84

*hahahahaha alexsma, that is too funny.  i'll have to keep that line in mind...*


----------



## mrodriquez2006

Alexsma said:


> Actual Text Message from DH
> 
> "u son is hell bent on getting u a fishing rod 4 ur bday"
> 
> My response
> 
> "do they sell those at the coach store?"
> 
> Do you think he got the hint?



i would suggest the chanel fishing rod!!


----------



## Alexsma

I did come home to a Pink Lady Ugly Stick Rod and Reel combo.....

Not really sure what they were thinking but who knows, they have 1 week till the acutal Bday to get some Coach


----------



## clb1968

The first present DH gave me was a pocket knife,LOL
He will never get me Coach, or clothes , or cosmetics,perfume, he is hopeless.
I have been the receipent of more than one knife, I guess he trusts me know to stab him,LOL


----------



## d&blover84

*LMAO!!!!!! charlotte...i literally laughed out loud in the communication center here.  now they think i'm nuts, lmao.  that was hilarious.  i would stab him if he gave me another knife, and it was coach.  *


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Getting on the treadmill was brutal tonight.  Feels good though.  Thanks for the good thoughts, I appreciate each and every one.


----------



## jeh3v

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thanks gals.  She's  in intensive care.  My Dad had to call the paramedics to take her to the ER early this morning.  She's doing better, but they have to keep her in for a day or 2.



Hope your mom gets better soon N!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Thanks J, me too.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Sorry to hear about your mom *Hisgeekygrrrl*. Hope she's doing better and gets to come home soon! Your kids driving you crazy yet with summer? OMG mine so are.


----------



## Nina_B

Mood: Irritated!
(just a short vent)
So I've been watching/bidding on something...someone snipes it from me in the last minutes and then it's immediately relisted for a BIN...can we say shill bidding?
Oh I'm angry! and YES I reported it!

Thanks for listening!


----------



## d&blover84

*i hate that!!!!!  shill bidding is sooo crappy!  i hate it when they don't get caught too.  totally sucks.  i wish they were all honest sellers!*


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Thanks daniellesmommy.  I hope she does too.  
Yes, I am going a bit crazy here.  Just a few more weeks and back to school.  They just have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I am so stressed out right now.  I think I may go mow the lawn.  The kids need some reading time now anyway.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thanks daniellesmommy.  I hope she does too.
> Yes, I am going a bit crazy here.  Just a few more weeks and back to school.  They just have too much time on their hands.



My boys just have too much energy and its been so hot here lately that they don't want to go play outside, which I don't blame them. We are doing swimming lessons but that is just 30 mins a day for this week and next.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

It's only 74 here.  Not too bad.  Just lots of fighting.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> It's only 74 here.  Not too bad.  Just lots of fighting.



Why is that? Mine are 9, 8 & 5 (two boys & 1 girl) and they can't get along! Drives me crazy.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Mine are 10, 9, 6 which are all boys and my girl will be 5 in a couple of weeks.  I don't know if it's boredom or just because they can't stand to play alone, but they have a hard time being together some times.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Swim classes lasted 5 minutes today because some parent couldn't put a swim diaper on their tiny tot and they pooped in the pool!  So the pool has to shut down for 24 hours. Why can't parents be more responsible?? So now the kids didn't burn off any energy and they are driving me crazy!! I'm gonna pull my hair out. I think I need some retail therapy even if I have to drag all 3 along. LOL


----------



## cz22

daniellesmommy said:


> Swim classes lasted 5 minutes today because some parent couldn't put a swim diaper on their tiny tot and they pooped in the pool!  So the pool has to shut down for 24 hours. Why can't parents be more responsible?? So now the kids didn't burn off any energy and they are driving me crazy!! I'm gonna pull my hair out. I think I need some retail therapy even if I have to drag all 3 along. LOL



Um, wow...

Hisgeekygrrrl, any news on your mom? Will she be released from the hospital soon? And are you any less stressed out? Sounds like you could use a break!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

GROSS!!  
cz...they are keeping her again tonight, and we have to wait and see how things go.  I still have a very heavy heart.  I almost lost her yesterday, and it really has me overwhelmed!


----------



## daniellesmommy

*Hisgeekygrrrl*. I hope she gets to come home soon and starts making a better recovery!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Alexsma said:


> Actual Text Message from DH
> 
> "u son is hell bent on getting u a fishing rod 4 ur bday"
> 
> My response
> 
> "do they sell those at the coach store?"
> 
> Do you think he got the hint?


 

:lolots:That is Soooo funny.... I love it...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> GROSS!!
> cz...they are keeping her again tonight, and we have to wait and see how things go. I still have a very heavy heart. I almost lost her yesterday, and it really has me overwhelmed!


 

I am so sorry for you pain I hope your mom gets better...


----------



## cz22

I hope she doesn't have to stay in the hospital for much longer, and I hope she is feeling better soon!!

I am serious about that break. You need to hire a babysitter and go out and relax!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I know.  I'd love to hit the outlet for a little therapy.  
Thanks for all the kind words, they really do mean a lot.


----------



## Nina_B

This isn't important enough to open its own thread but I need help deciding...
I have a hs multifunction tote (its going to be my diaper bag here in the next couple of weeks)...I want the matching satchel...is that dumb?
or should I get something that compliments and is less matchy matchy? I've been debating this for well over a month and I just need help deciding! i'm honestly losing sleep over it and thats just silly!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Nina-- I bought a matching purse to my DD's diaper bag.  I think it's fine either way, if that's the bag you want then go for it.


----------



## Nina_B

Thank you for your input! I just needed someone to push me one way or the other! LOL and I really hope that your mom gets better soon. I will keep you guys in my prayers!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Thank you Nina


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Feeling better.  Took an hour long bike ride out tonight.  Felt good!


----------



## cz22

Good to hear Hisgeekygrrrl!


----------



## coachmiamia

Hey guys  I am looking for opinions! Is $125 a good deal for this? Sorry the pic is blurry! I am in love and have really wanted one for a long time. It's a Legacy Medium Flap bag.


----------



## cz22

coachmiamia said:


> Hey guys  I am looking for opinions! Is $125 a good deal for this? Sorry the pic is blurry! I am in love and have really wanted one for a long time. It's a Legacy Medium Flap bag.


Is that the suede one? I'm having trouble telling what color/material. Last I knew, I think they were $180 at the outlets (in December) and were gone pretty quick. I got my amethyst online for $200, so $125 sounds really good, providing it is in good condition.


----------



## coachmiamia

Yeah it's the patent and suede one.  from what I can tell it's in great condition but when did u see them at the outlets? I live in Virginia.


----------



## d&blover84

*$125 sounds like a good price to me.  they are really nice bags.  pending it's condition like cz said*


----------



## coachmiamia

Sorry I just saw dec in ur post lol thanks


----------



## coachmiamia

I thought so too... I guess I am just having cold feet lol but I am like totally in love with it. I will probably get it  thanks guys (more opinions welcome!) lol


----------



## Nina_B

I think thats a really good deal!


----------



## kattykay

I would jump on that for $125!

Ugh, Im annoyed.  Today I went shopping with my sister and we get to my house and it was pouring.  I was grabbing stuff out the back of my truck  (I got 2 pairs of capris from macys for $10 each, orig. $44) anyway I hear my sister shouting for me and I look.  That transmitor power generating thingy on top of the electic lines was exploding.  It turned green and then sparks just starting shooting out of it.  Needless to say I was without power.  I scoured the house for an electic bill to call the electric company and report it.  10 minutes later I finally found it and called.  They didnt fix it until 8pm, I called at 4.  

After deciding I had nothing better to do at home I went back to the mall, different mall and with my mom so she could pay for dinner lol.  Well every asshold and their mother was out on the road riding my ass the entire rain.  Seriously where the hell are these people going thats so important?  Its raining really heavy here and Im doing the speed limit exactly what do you want?  Coming home in the dark was just as bad.  All these mothertruckers kept their high beams on and either blinded me or drove right up my ass as I was going around a really tight turn in a full size SUV trying to look for deer.  Goodness gracious!  

Well at least I had yummy cheesecake when I got home.  For anyone whos not aware, the 30th anniversary cheesecake from the cheesecake factory is AMAZING!! Even though I felt like I gained 10 pounds after, totally worth it.


----------



## daniellesmommy

kattykay said:


> Well at least I had yummy cheesecake when I got home.  For anyone whos not aware, the 30th anniversary cheesecake from the cheesecake factory is AMAZING!! Even though I felt like I gained 10 pounds after, totally worth it.



Yah and on the 30th any piece is 1/2 price. OMG!!


----------



## kattykay

^SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!  Ok I just got way too excited over cheesecake.


----------



## daniellesmommy

kattykay said:


> ^SHUT THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!  Ok I just got way too excited over cheesecake.



Yeppers. I just got an email today from one of the malls I visit and am subscribed to their mailing list. They have a Cheesecake Factory there and they sent out an email dedicated to just letting us subscribers know this. LOL Our anniversary is on 8/1 but I'm gonna try to convince DH to celebrate a couple days early! LOL


----------



## Mokey

Hisgeeky, I hope your mom is better soon!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Thanks Mokey.  She was moved from the ICU to a regular room yesterday evening, and we are hoping she will go home today.


----------



## coachmiamia

kattykay said:


> I would jump on that for $125!
> 
> Ugh, Im annoyed.  Today I went shopping with my sister and we get to my house and it was pouring.  I was grabbing stuff out the back of my truck  (I got 2 pairs of capris from macys for $10 each, orig. $44) anyway I hear my sister shouting for me and I look.  That transmitor power generating thingy on top of the electic lines was exploding.  It turned green and then sparks just starting shooting out of it.  Needless to say I was without power.  I scoured the house for an electic bill to call the electric company and report it.  10 minutes later I finally found it and called.  They didnt fix it until 8pm, I called at 4.
> 
> After deciding I had nothing better to do at home I went back to the mall, different mall and with my mom so she could pay for dinner lol.  Well every asshold and their mother was out on the road riding my ass the entire rain.  Seriously where the hell are these people going thats so important?  Its raining really heavy here and Im doing the speed limit exactly what do you want?  Coming home in the dark was just as bad.  All these mothertruckers kept their high beams on and either blinded me or drove right up my ass as I was going around a really tight turn in a full size SUV trying to look for deer.  Goodness gracious!
> 
> Well at least I had yummy cheesecake when I got home.  For anyone whos not aware, the 30th anniversary cheesecake from the cheesecake factory is AMAZING!! Even though I felt like I gained 10 pounds after, totally worth it.



I got it I got it I got it LMAO and I got it for $122 + 8 for shipping so $130 total! My boyfriend is going to hate me, but who cares right? LOL


----------



## cz22

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> Thanks Mokey.  She was moved from the ICU to a regular room yesterday evening, and we are hoping she will go home today.


That is great news! Keep us updated when you can. 



coachmiamia said:


> I got it I got it I got it LMAO and I got it for $122 + 8 for shipping so $130 total! My boyfriend is going to hate me, but who cares right? LOL


He will understand eventually. I didn't care much for purses when I met my BF so he was a little confused with it all at first (why do you need more than one?), now he is my fiance and he just lets me do what I want (so, you have over 20 purses, right?)


----------



## coachmiamia

cz22 said:


> That is great news! Keep us updated when you can.
> 
> 
> He will understand eventually. I didn't care much for purses when I met my BF so he was a little confused with it all at first (why do you need more than one?), now he is my fiance and he just lets me do what I want (so, you have over 20 purses, right?)



LMAO!!! I used to be really into like Fossil and Dooney & Bourke but my Coach obsession has just been recent (last year or so) and I've had a total of 12 or so but I keep cycling through them selling some to buy new ones LOL but I found out that I love the ergo hobo bags and wouldn't part with them to save my life (well only by force lol) ALWAYS have to get a matching wallet ! HEHE!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

coachmiamia said:


> I got it I got it I got it LMAO and I got it for $122 + 8 for shipping so $130 total! My boyfriend is going to hate me, but who cares right? LOL



i paid aboiut 140 at the outlet so you got a good deal!


----------



## kattykay

daniellesmommy said:


> Yeppers. I just got an email today from one of the malls I visit and am subscribed to their mailing list. They have a Cheesecake Factory there and they sent out an email dedicated to just letting us subscribers know this. LOL Our anniversary is on 8/1 but I'm gonna try to convince DH to celebrate a couple days early! LOL


 
Yes you should!  

Hisgeekygirl, sorry for what is happening.  Glad to hear it is somewhat getting better.


----------



## coachmiamia

mrodriquez2006 said:


> i paid aboiut 140 at the outlet so you got a good deal!



sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! glad to hear it  I've been in love with this bag FOREVER and now I'll finally have it


----------



## cz22

coachmiamia said:


> LMAO!!! I used to be really into like Fossil and Dooney & Bourke but my Coach obsession has just been recent (last year or so) and I've had a total of 12 or so but I keep cycling through them selling some to buy new ones LOL but I found out that I love the ergo hobo bags and wouldn't part with them to save my life (well only by force lol) ALWAYS have to get a matching wallet ! HEHE!


My Coach obsession became full-blown in January...  So this is all fairly recent. I am still learning what my bag routine is - sounds like you have a good thing going with 12 bags. At that rate, no reason not to have the matching wallet/wristlet/set!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

My Mom is going home today.  Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  It's been a stressful couple of days here.  Going to go spend some time with my Mom tomorrow.


----------



## cz22

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> My Mom is going home today.  Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  It's been a stressful couple of days here.  Going to go spend some time with my Mom tomorrow.


Great! Glad she is doing better, and you sound a little better too!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Thanks cz, I am feeling better today.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

EDIT:  a post made for the RAOK thread LOL


----------



## cz22

mrodriquez2006 said:


> thank you ladies...my pleasure...i have not met such a nice, honest group of ladies...thanks!


I'm glad you think so! But was this maybe meant for the RAOK chat thread?


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ haha...OMG!!!! this is so something i would do!!! how dumb am i? LOL


----------



## cz22

mrodriquez2006 said:


> ^^^ haha...OMG!!!! this is so something i would do!!! how dumb am i? LOL


I have definitely almost done that before! No worries!


----------



## Brooke11

^^ plus the RAOK thread moved... I was so sad when I logged in today and couldn't find it!  thank goodness for the search tool


----------



## coachmiamia

cz22 said:


> My Coach obsession became full-blown in January...  So this is all fairly recent. I am still learning what my bag routine is - sounds like you have a good thing going with 12 bags. At that rate, no reason not to have the matching wallet/wristlet/set!



Wow just since January? atleast you found a good brand to latch onto! It does get worse and more expensive tee hee!


----------



## Mokey

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> My Mom is going home today.  Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  It's been a stressful couple of days here.  Going to go spend some time with my Mom tomorrow.



That is so awesome!  Congrats Hisgeeky!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Hisgeeky, so glad your mom is back home.  Pamper her and tell her you love her.


----------



## jennalovesbags

glad to see that your mom is home!!


----------



## choozen1ne

Hi ,Is anyone from the Coach forum going to the Las Vegas ultimate tpf  meet up next month? 
I am going and wanted to know if any of my fellow Coachies are coming too 
Maybe some one can help me decide what bag to bring  
I think I am taking my Magenta Ergo Pleated Satchel - its too pretty to leave home !


----------



## ~NIKITA~

cz22 said:


> My Coach obsession became full-blown in January...  So this is all fairly recent. I am still learning what my bag routine is - sounds like you have a good thing going with 12 bags. At that rate, no reason not to have the matching wallet/wristlet/set!



omg cz i just noticed that you joined jan. of this year!! you have alot of post def. a buzy coachie


----------



## daniellesmommy

I've had fake nails on for years and I decided last week to take them off. I finally went today and did it. OMG I cannot function now without them now. My nails are brittle and sore. I knew they would be but I guess I was hoping it wouldn't be such a big deal. :cry: I was putting something away earlier and I cracked one into the quick already. I told DH I should have never taken them off. LOL


----------



## cz22

~NIKITA~ said:


> omg cz i just noticed that you joined jan. of this year!! you have alot of post def. a buzy coachie


 I like to stay updated and active, sometimes a little too much for my own good. Thia place is addicting! As are the purses!


----------



## cz22

daniellesmommy said:


> I've had fake nails on for years and I decided last week to take them off. I finally went today and did it. OMG I cannot function now without them now. My nails are brittle and sore. I knew they would be but I guess I was hoping it wouldn't be such a big deal. :cry: I was putting something away earlier and I cracked one into the quick already. I told DH I should have never taken them off. LOL


It takes a while for them to get strong again - removing the fake nails takes a lot of healthy nail with it. Maybe start with a nail strengthening topcoat to keep the nails strong while they rebuild. The longer they are off, the better your actual nails will become.


----------



## daniellesmommy

cz22 said:


> It takes a while for them to get strong again - removing the fake nails takes a lot of healthy nail with it. Maybe start with a nail strengthening topcoat to keep the nails strong while they rebuild. The longer they are off, the better your actual nails will become.



I got some stuff that Sally's recommended. It will just take time I know but it sucks. Typing is even a chore right now. LOL I also read to soak them in warm olive oil couple times a week to help strengthen them so I will try that too!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> My Mom is going home today.  Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  It's been a stressful couple of days here.  Going to go spend some time with my Mom tomorrow.



How is your mom doing??


----------



## mrscook

daniellesmommy said:


> I got some stuff that Sally's recommended. It will just take time I know but it sucks. Typing is even a chore right now. LOL I also read to soak them in warm olive oil couple times a week to help strengthen them so I will try that too!




I made a recommendation for something I used when I took mine off on your thread you posted earlier today....I can't tell you enough how great it works!


----------



## daniellesmommy

mrscook said:


> I made a recommendation for something I used when I took mine off on your thread you posted earlier today....I can't tell you enough how great it works!



I'm going to see if I can order in online through their site. Closest Ulta to me is 45+ mins.


----------



## cz22

A LV store opened by me so I had to check it out. Glad I did - now I know I do not like their leather at all. I actually had to ask to make sure the vernis, epi, and the newer perforated lines were leather. The vernis and epi are so hard and plastic feeling. Even the soft perforated line is plastic feeling. JMO of course, but I kept comparing to Coach leather. Even the thinner Coach leathers feel like leather. The only Coach leather I didn't think felt like leather is the Leah patent, but that still feels way better than the vernis. The fiance came with me and even he agreed... though that may have been partially to convince me I don't need a $1000 + LV. But now I couldn't agree more!


----------



## cz22

Someone in my building is selling a bookshelf for $5. Going to check it out and hoping it will be a good purse-organizing/display shelf.


----------



## cz22

Got a purse shelf! 
Much better size than I expected from the pics (will probably fit All my purses). I need to fit it somewhere and then load her up. Of course there will be pictures when I am done.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

Cool


----------



## jeh3v

Can't wait to see it C!


----------



## cz22

I will probably take some pictures tomorrow. It probably won't be too visually exciting since most of my purses are in dustbags, but it feels great to get them organized and out of the closet!


----------



## mcoop13

^ Can't wait to see this! I want to take collection pics on my bookshelf, but its overflowing with books and I think it would be too annoying to take them all off, LOL.


----------



## coachfuchsia

Some of you might know it but it was new to me and I joined yesterday. You can create your own faeries, decorate your home, visit faery partys, etc. The graphics are amazing and seem so real. I absolutely love it!  You need to visit Pixie Hollow Pixie Hollow. It's free. I'm http://pixiehollow.go.com/pixiepages/2887SmallTulipBay.


----------



## cz22

Here's my new shelf mostly loaded up but not quite organized:






Top has bracelets (in outlet bag), keychains, scarves, and misc others:





Bottom has top handle pouches, wallets, and clutches:




And a bag on bottom shelf with capacity wristlets:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Cz - nice !!!!!!


----------



## cz22

Thanks! I am so glad my purses aren't in piles in my closet anymore.


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

YAY!!  Love it cz!


----------



## kabraatz

Brand new to this site. found it while searching for the 20% coupon. Not sure how to get around and just what threads are. I did find two coupons, but both are expired. Any idea if another one is coming? My Coach collection numbers 10, not counting acessories. Will post picture when I figure out how. Also, I'm not sure of all the style names. Where can I go to find older styles. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cz22

kabraatz said:


> Brand new to this site. found it while searching for the 20% coupon. Not sure how to get around and just what threads are. I did find two coupons, but both are expired. Any idea if another one is coming? My Coach collection numbers 10, not counting acessories. Will post picture when I figure out how. Also, I'm not sure of all the style names. Where can I go to find older styles. Thanks for the help.


Sounds like you need to start clicking around and browsing. That's really the only way to learn. There isn't a new 20% off at the moment (yet, as far as I know...) so there is no rush. Might as well browse and get used to the setup. The reference threads are a good place to learn purse/line names and see some older styles (just don't comment on those, they are pictures only for reference). When you have a better idea what you like and want to learn more about, the "Search" option comes in handy.  Welcome!!!  Have fun!


And Hisgeekygirrrl, thanks for the comments on my new setup!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

cz, good deal on the shelf, your collection looks great in there.


----------



## jennalovesbags

CZ, your pictures aren't showing up (at least for me)  can't wait to see it!


----------



## cz22

ilovepapayamilk said:


> cz, good deal on the shelf, your collection looks great in there.


Thanks! Best $5 spent this weekend!



jennalovesbags said:


> CZ, your pictures aren't showing up (at least for me)  can't wait to see it!


How's this? Same order as in my other post, so you can follow the descriptions.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Do not take this the wrong way, it is just a question but why is the forum split between Premium bags and just Designer bag???


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^ I was just noticing this today...i think this is a new change?  this is a little much...makes me seem like coach is just a lesser brand...i mean it is and it isn't?  i don't know what I'm trying to say...anyone help me out here?


----------



## cz22

Coach has some very expensive "premium" bags but also some more affordable ones. Why should that make Coach less than premium?
... Something like that maybe, Mel?


----------



## daniellesmommy

cz22 said:


> Coach has some very expensive "premium" bags but also some more affordable ones. Why should that make Coach less than premium?
> ... Something like that maybe, Mel?



There is a discussion of this exact topic over in the Feedback thread.



Umm, why the segregation of Designer Forums? 

I personally don't like it. Reasoning is because other sites/shopping do it like Neimann, Bluefly, etc. I think that's a lame reason to do something but whatever. It's their site to do as they choose. It took me a long time to get use to the new look (the white background) cause changing it back to the old way everytime I logged in is a pain in the butt.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^ yes!  exactly...what does "premium" mean exactly...premium as far as price?  well no, because coach does make bags just as expensive as any exotic LV or Chanel...premium as far as brand perception maybe?  well again, you can buy a very nice coach bag for 1k...just because not every bag is 800-1K does not make it any less premium...many people view coach as a "cheap" brand but we know this is not always true

eh, i guess it's just semantics, but splitting designers still puts a little bit of superiority in it, kwim?  my biggest beef is that I got lost trying to find the coach forum LOL...everything was so nicely alphabetized before LOL


----------



## daniellesmommy

mrodriquez2006 said:


> ^^ yes!  exactly...what does "premium" mean exactly...premium as far as price?  well no, because coach does make bags just as expensive as any exotic LV or Chanel...premium as far as brand perception maybe?  well again, you can buy a very nice coach bag for 1k...just because not every bag is 800-1K does not make it any less premium...many people view coach as a "cheap" brand but we know this is not always true
> 
> eh, i guess it's just semantics, but splitting designers still puts a little bit of superiority in it, kwim?  my biggest beef is that I got lost trying to find the coach forum LOL...everything was so nicely alphabetized before LOL



Well I frequent Coach & Gucci right now so I have direct links saved on my desktop. But if I was coming in the main way it would bother me too! It also bothers me because I feel the same way that Coach is now inferior to the others when in my opinion Coach is one of the better brands out there because of their warranty. Some of the higher end dept stores don't even sell the brand in the category Coach is in so how can you even compare it? Like comparing bananas to grapes.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ this is true...but the thread above does seem to clarify things a bit.  just takes some getting used to i suppose...we'll see if i serves the purpose or just makes things more confusing


----------



## clb1968

I am not sure I like it either, when I first came on today, I was like what happened to Coach. I thought it got closed out again or something.


----------



## cz22

I just subscribe to the forums I read and check my control panel... so I didn't notice they were separate until I tried to do a search and couldn't find Coach! :wondering


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ same here...i usually use my control panel...i don't know what I was doing that I used the drop down and saw the change


----------



## Jira

daniellesmommy said:


> I personally don't like it. Reasoning is because other sites/shopping do it like Neimann, Bluefly, etc. I think that's a lame reason to do something but whatever. It's their site to do as they choose. *It took me a long time to get use to the new look (the white background) cause changing it back to the old way everytime I logged in is a pain in the butt.*



You can actually change your settings so whenever you log on, the layout you want is automatically there  

If you go into "Control Panel" and scroll all the way down, you'll see "Forum Skin" and there, you can select which look you prefer so it'll automatically change for you when you log in.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Jira said:


> You can actually change your settings so whenever you log on, the layout you want is automatically there
> 
> If you go into "Control Panel" and scroll all the way down, you'll see "Forum Skin" and there, you can select which look you prefer so it'll automatically change for you when you log in.



I know that but it changes once you log out and its a pain to go back and change it each time you login and out. So I just gave up and left it alone.

duh....I wasn't reading what you typed. It was coming across as something different. I found what you were referring to! Thanks!!


----------



## Megs

I really don't want to sound like I am not letting you all have your opinions, because I totally want you all to, but I just wanted to add a little. 

I posted this in feedback, and it is indeed true. I rarely ever carry "premium designer" bags. It is nothing about liking them less, thinking they are of lesser quality or greatness. We started PurseBlog Savvy, which covers more 'contemporary' designers and separated PurseBlog and PurseBlog Savvy. The blog grew so much that we separated into two sites - that is all we meant to do with this. Maybe the name can be better? 

I just want to reiterate that it is nothing against Coach or any other brand in this category


----------



## jeh3v

cz22 said:


> Thanks! Best $5 spent this weekend!
> 
> 
> How's this? Same order as in my other post, so you can follow the descriptions.


 
Great purse shelf C!!!


----------



## cz22

jeh3v said:


> Great purse shelf C!!!


Thanks! Still working on the organizing (and moisturizing everything!), but I so love it!


----------



## kattykay

I got so excited browsing craigslist and saw this.  I saw $65 coach so I clicked sat the top part as I scrolled and I got excited when I saw a sabrina for $65 but then I scrolled all the way down and saw it was fake.  What a disappointment.  Heres the bueaty for all of you to flag.

Purse !!!!!Terry the Cleaning lady !!!!!!!

Cz, thats a nice rack you got there  lol


----------



## cz22

Why thank you Katty!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

What I did to my IT intern this morning/last night   Only took a few minutes and some pen-men-ship.






Even better, he hasn't come out yet


----------



## cz22

I'd love to see his reaction!


----------



## greenpixie

Bunny that is hilarious!  I love it!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Hey- I just noticed there are the letters "OP" next to some peoples names, why? What does that mean? Why do some have it and some don't?


----------



## daniellesmommy

coachmommyofmin said:


> Hey- I just noticed there are the letters "OP" next to some peoples names, why? What does that mean? Why do some have it and some don't?



I think it means "original poster"? I saw it being discussed by Vlad in the feedback section of the forum.


----------



## xxpeachxx

hi everyone! I am still new in this forum , and so far I enjoy reading the Coach section.  

I just got myself 2 coach bags this week and Im one happy girl 

Looking forward to more topics here !


----------



## cz22

Welcome xxpeachxx! 

I see you are from the Philippines. Maybe you would also be interested in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-lovers-from-manila-477901.html?highlight=manila

And be sure to read the rules. I think a lot of newbies miss these and they are very good to know. 

Can't wait to see your Coach collection and how it grows!


----------



## Brooke11

coachmommyofmin said:


> Hey- I just noticed there are the letters "OP" next to some peoples names, why? What does that mean? Why do some have it and some don't?



Yeah, I was wondering this too.  Why are they designating original posters?


----------



## cz22

Brooke11 said:


> Yeah, I was wondering this too.  Why are they designating original posters?


I guess to make it easier for the other posters - to know who started the thread and who they are responding to. I like how it lets us know easily, especially in a subscribed thread so I may not remember who I am responding to.

Back from your trip?


----------



## Brooke11

CZ--love your purse shelf!!


----------



## cz22

Brooke11 said:


> CZ--love your purse shelf!!


Thanks! I love it too - everything fits!!


----------



## Brooke11

cz22 said:


> I guess to make it easier for the other posters - to know who started the thread and who they are responding to. I like how it lets us know easily, especially in a subscribed thread so I may not remember who I am responding to.
> 
> Back from your trip?



ohhhh I get it!!  I thought it meant like, 'original poster' from when tPF began.. lol.  Thanks for explaining 

and I'm not back--just spending a rainy evening indoors here on the super slow internet connection (when I should be packing...).  Thanks for asking--you're so thoughtful!!


----------



## cz22

Brooke11 said:


> ohhhh I get it!!  I thought it meant like, 'original poster' from when tPF began.. lol.  Thanks for explaining
> 
> and I'm not back--just spending a rainy evening indoors here on the super slow internet connection (when I should be packing...).  Thanks for asking--you're so thoughtful!!


I saw your vacation pictures - it looks amazing! Sounds (and looks) like a great trip! Seems like a good length vacation, too.


----------



## Brooke11

cz22 said:


> I saw your vacation pictures - it looks amazing! Sounds (and looks) like a great trip! Seems like a good length vacation, too.



It is so gorgeous here!  we really are in the middle of nowhere though--the road to get here is actually dirt!  no Coach outlets ANYWHERE around  so no chance of using the coupon unfortunately.  It was been a really nice trip though--the week went by way too fast.  Now it's time to get ready to go back to grad school  lol.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

help me!!!! i have not been on the forum for days becuse i have been on sorority life on fb. i cant leave it alone. oh and i went to see No Doubt last night AMAZING!!!! GWEN is beautiful.


----------



## xxpeachxx

cz22 said:


> Welcome xxpeachxx!
> 
> I see you are from the Philippines. Maybe you would also be interested in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-lovers-from-manila-477901.html?highlight=manila
> 
> And be sure to read the rules. I think a lot of newbies miss these and they are very good to know.
> 
> Can't wait to see your Coach collection and how it grows!


thanks  cz22 ! 

i cant wait for my collection to grow too ..


----------



## kattykay

When you do valet parking should you tip the attendant when they take our car and pick it up, or just when they pick it up?  I get free valet parking at the mall til the 9th and I wanna take full advantage of it lol.


----------



## cz22

Just when you pick it up... at least that's what I always thought.

Have a good shopping trip!


----------



## Bansheegurl

Not sure if this is the right area to ask this, but it is the Coach chat and i'm still a newb 

I am looking thru Bonanzle and was wondering if everything is authentic or if it's like da bay, buyer be ware kinda stuff. I've never heard of that site till i joined here.


----------



## cz22

Bansheegurl said:


> Not sure if this is the right area to ask this, but it is the Coach chat and i'm still a newb
> 
> I am looking thru Bonanzle and was wondering if everything is authentic or if it's like da bay, buyer be ware kinda stuff. I've never heard of that site till i joined here.


You still have to check in Authenticate this if you are not familiar with the style, but *most* of the stuff is authentic. A lot of tPF members sell items for their own collections there. And the people who maintain the site are good at listening to feedback and removing fakes (they have a thread in the ebay section called Bonanzle fakes so people can report fakes).

ETA: for reference http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bonanzle-fakes-421522.html?highlight=bonanzle+fakes is where the fakes get reported and taken care of the fastest


----------



## OK Bag Lady

~NIKITA~ said:


> help me!!!! i have not been on the forum for days becuse i have been on sorority life on fb. i cant leave it alone. oh and i went to see No Doubt last night AMAZING!!!! GWEN is beautiful.


 
Lol Nikita!  I know that feeling.  Are you in my house?  I've lost count of who is.  I'll add you if not.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Nevemind....I don't really care.


----------



## Alexsma

Morning ladies!!!

I have been MIA for a bit, things have been totally hectic around here. DS is starting football and I have been down with a bum back 

Crossing my fingers that this weekend is much better!!!


----------



## wifeyb

is there going to be a FALL ROAK?!?!


----------



## yenanh00

wifeyb said:


> is there going to be a FALL ROAK?!?!



Early Sept I think


----------



## yenanh00

Alexsma said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> I have been MIA for a bit, things have been totally hectic around here. DS is starting football and I have been down with a bum back
> 
> Crossing my fingers that this weekend is much better!!!



Welcome back..


----------



## ~NIKITA~

OK Bag Lady said:


> Lol Nikita!  I know that feeling.  Are you in my house?  I've lost count of who is.  I'll add you if not.



i'm not sure i'm bad with names, i only remember the pics


----------



## wifeyb

yenanh00 said:


> Early Sept I think


OOooooo i cant wait! so sign ups wont be until then??


----------



## wifeyb

OK Bag Lady said:


> Lol Nikita!  I know that feeling.  Are you in my house?  I've lost count of who is.  I'll add you if not.


oh my lanta! this game is soooo addicting! im sober from it for about 2 weeks...i would be up at all hours of the night, getting jobs on there, buying cars, slapping girls! LOL


----------



## Sister_Dino

Wasn't sure if there's a better place to post this. It doesn't really need its own thread. But I was thinking today that I wish I had a friend who was "into" bags. My city has no Coach store. Our Macy's is even so lame that it doesn't carry Coach. The closest outlet to me is like 4 1/2 hours away, and I just don't feel like making that kind of road trip on my own. There are some stores an hour or two closer, but I hate the thought of paying full price when I know I better deals are out there, you know? 

I have one friend who's got a Dooney, but she's satisfied with it and agonized forEVER before buying it. (Also, she'd be a bit annoying on a prolonged shopping trip, especially considering she likely wouldn't buy anything...) A different friend of mine loves bags and would be great company, except... this is embarrassing... she carries fakes that she's convinced are real. So she probably wouldn't even MAKE the trip with me when she can get "the same thing" right down the road. 

Sigh. Sorry, just wanted to vent. It's just that this is a new "hobby" for me, and I hear about all you guys' great outlet trips and stuff and want to have my own! 

Any of you guys find yourselves without a shopping buddy?


----------



## melissatrv

YES!!!  No one I know is into this.  My outlet is about 2 hours away and since I won't drive on the highway I have to go with someone else. My friend will go once in a blue moon but she primarily wants to look in kids stores like Osh Kosh and my children are teens. So we are a bit mismatched as far as shopping buddies! Plus even the outlet bags she thinks are too expensive.  They are opening an outlet about 30 minutes from me which I can get to on the back roads.  But it would be fun to go with a friend who was into this somewhere near the level that I am....guess that is why I hang out here


----------



## cz22

I usually drag the fiance since most of my free time is spent with him. I went shopping with a friend once, but she only comes when she knows she can spend money which isn't often. Plus the trip to the outlet is quite a drive. So it is hard to get anyone to want to go with me. I am trying to get some people together for my next trip. I am trying to convince some of the students from China that they *need* Coach because it is so much cheaper at the US outlets than back home. And the same friend, if she's free and thinks she has any money to spend.


----------



## daniellesmommy

My kids have had to make more trips to me with the outlet this summer. LOL Can't afford a sitter this summer so they are stuck with me! Otherwise I drag hubby and its great cause he offers to just walk around outside so I don't feel pressured or rushed. LOL


----------



## happywife18

Sister_Dino said:


> Wasn't sure if there's a better place to post this. It doesn't really need its own thread. But I was thinking today that I wish I had a friend who was "into" bags. My city has no Coach store. Our Macy's is even so lame that it doesn't carry Coach. The closest outlet to me is like 4 1/2 hours away, and I just don't feel like making that kind of road trip on my own. There are some stores an hour or two closer, but I hate the thought of paying full price when I know I better deals are out there, you know?
> 
> I have one friend who's got a Dooney, but she's satisfied with it and agonized forEVER before buying it. (Also, she'd be a bit annoying on a prolonged shopping trip, especially considering she likely wouldn't buy anything...) A different friend of mine loves bags and would be great company, except... this is embarrassing... she carries fakes that she's convinced are real. So she probably wouldn't even MAKE the trip with me when she can get "the same thing" right down the road.
> 
> Sigh. Sorry, just wanted to vent. It's just that this is a new "hobby" for me, and I hear about all you guys' great outlet trips and stuff and want to have my own!
> 
> Any of you guys find yourselves without a shopping buddy?


I wish I have a shopping buddy. I would love to go on a day trip to go to an outlet. My friends are not into coach. That's why I hang out in tpf. I do have an outlet close to me but they don't get as many great bags as the other outlet.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I'm actually probably in the minority, but I much prefer to shop by myself.


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

I totally agree none of my friends are that into coach and my hubby does not understand it either.  Oh well at least I have you girls.


----------



## hipchicagomom

Sister_Dino said:


> Wasn't sure if there's a better place to post this. It doesn't really need its own thread. But I was thinking today that I wish I had a friend who was "into" bags. My city has no Coach store. Our Macy's is even so lame that it doesn't carry Coach. The closest outlet to me is like 4 1/2 hours away, and I just don't feel like making that kind of road trip on my own. There are some stores an hour or two closer, but I hate the thought of paying full price when I know I better deals are out there, you know?
> 
> I have one friend who's got a Dooney, but she's satisfied with it and agonized forEVER before buying it. (Also, she'd be a bit annoying on a prolonged shopping trip, especially considering she likely wouldn't buy anything...) A different friend of mine loves bags and would be great company, except... this is embarrassing... she carries fakes that she's convinced are real. So she probably wouldn't even MAKE the trip with me when she can get "the same thing" right down the road.
> 
> Sigh. Sorry, just wanted to vent. It's just that this is a new "hobby" for me, and I hear about all you guys' great outlet trips and stuff and want to have my own!
> 
> Any of you guys find yourselves without a shopping buddy?



I have no shopping buddy either.  My friends are on extreme ends of the purse spectrum - they are either too "above" Coach and only carry better/nicer/more expensive brands, or so far below it that they will only carry a purse from Target (which isn't bad, LOL) and not splurge on Coach even from the outlet. 

Plus, I'm like daniellesmommy where I can't afford a sitter (do you see the irony in this that we can afford a Coach bag, but no sitter!? LMAO!!).  I do have 4 kids, but still.  Besides, they usually keep me busy enough to the point where I don't even notice I don't have a shopping buddy. 

Or I just drag dh. He's not into it one iota, but at least he keeps me company.


----------



## chasingcoach

Hi, I am new to this forum. I am so happy I stumbled upon this. I have spent the last couple of weeks reading and reading. I have already learned so much from all of you!

My DH started this obsession last Christmas. It is now turning into a new hobby...bordering on addiction! :shame:


----------



## NorthStar

OK Bag Lady said:


> Lol Nikita!  I know that feeling.  Are you in my house?  I've lost count of who is.  I'll add you if not.



Ok, now I'm addicted to Sorority Life AND Mafia Wars on FB...haha!

But I need more people in my house...I'm not very popular at the moment LOL!


----------



## September24

jennalovesbags said:


> I'm actually probably in the minority, but I much prefer to shop by myself.


 
I'm with you, I do much better by myself.


----------



## luralee

I think it's time for me to go to bed -- I thought I clicked on this thread and I was reading posts with pics showing what was in their bags!   I was thinking....what??? - I thought this was supposed to be a chat thread!   Then I realized I was in the wrong one!   Duh!  lolol


----------



## bellybees

I wish so badly that Coach had a factory outlet here in Australia.  Also they cost so much more here than they do in the US, i think it is importing costs etc. I am better off buying from the US and paying the postage even with the exchange rate.  
I recently bought a Coach Cricket in White/pink. I also have two Coach Ergo Pleated Framed in Burnt Orange and Magenta.  
But also the good thing over here is that you never see anyone with the same handbag,  hell most people don't even know what Coach is.


----------



## johnniegirlatl

NorthStar said:


> Ok, now I'm addicted to Sorority Life AND Mafia Wars on FB...haha!
> 
> But I need more people in my house...I'm not very popular at the moment LOL!




holy smokes... i'm a complete junkie when it comes to sorority life... don't tell anyone but i created three (or four) different account just to play the game and build my house since i didn't want a bunch of strangers on my facebook wall... ultimately, i just gave in and started recruiting indiscriminately for one of the secondary accounts and she is a complete killer (she earned an achievement award as a "character assassin" for making 500 other players "terminally depressed")... i know the game is so wrong on SO many levels but i love it!!!


----------



## inluvwCoach

Hi everyone! I'm going through withdrawals without having my RAOK thread to connect with people...I'm going through MASSIVE withdrawals over here. I just got back from VEGAS and went to their Coach outlet. They had so many boutique transfers my head was spinning and I wanted to buy but need to save. I was a good girl and I left empty handed.....I'm thinking of parting with some of my precious collection because I'm realizing how expensive a wedding truely is...it will be a sad day but it will be all worth it.

LUV YA LADIES..I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## TishaMoon

Hello! I'm new here. My name's Leticia, I'm 26 and I just got my first Coach bag a couple months ago for my birthday! I can't wait to get another one!

I have a question though, if anyone knows. I have a Coach Outlet not too far away and I LOVE shopping there, but they told me once that some of the bags are made just for the outlet. Is there an easy way to tell whether a bag was originally in boutiques or was made for outlets?


----------



## cz22

TishaMoon said:


> Hello! I'm new here. My name's Leticia, I'm 26 and I just got my first Coach bag a couple months ago for my birthday! I can't wait to get another one!
> 
> I have a question though, if anyone knows. I have a Coach Outlet not too far away and I LOVE shopping there, but they told me once that some of the bags are made just for the outlet. Is there an easy way to tell whether a bag was originally in boutiques or was made for outlets?


You look inside at the creed. The number after the dash will start with an F. Say a bag says M05g-3825, the made-for-factory (MFF) version will have a different set of characters before the dash (made at a different time) then -F3825. Some don't have a regular priced version, but will still have F after the dash and before the item number on the creed.


----------



## jennalovesbags

inluvwCoach said:


> Hi everyone! I'm going through withdrawals without having my RAOK thread to connect with people...I'm going through MASSIVE withdrawals over here. I just got back from VEGAS and went to their Coach outlet. They had so many boutique transfers my head was spinning and I wanted to buy but need to save. I was a good girl and I left empty handed.....I'm thinking of parting with some of my precious collection because I'm realizing how expensive a wedding truely is...it will be a sad day but it will be all worth it.
> 
> LUV YA LADIES..I hope all is well with everyone.



How's the planning going? I like to live vicariously through others  I miss RAOK too


----------



## TishaMoon

cz22 said:


> You look inside at the creed. The number after the dash will start with an F. Say a bag says M05g-3825, the made-for-factory (MFF) version will have a different set of characters before the dash (made at a different time) then -F3825. Some don't have a regular priced version, but will still have F after the dash and before the item number on the creed.


 
Thank you! Handy to know.

I also noticed (at least at my store) that they usually put the original boutique price tag in the pocket, so I look for those.


----------



## cz22

inluvwCoach, have you made a budget list? I priced things out so I have an idea what to expect. I find it very useful, especially when you have an estimate of how many guests. Though the future MIL INSISTS it will cost 10k more than my estimate, that is why I am planning it, not her. :s


----------



## mocoachesplease

Luckily I am about 30 miles from an outlet and personally love the thrill of the hunt. Thanks to a thread I read a while back, I realized that most bags at the outlet are made for the factory. Had no idea, how sad is that?? Anyway, now I always take the time to scope out the outlet in search for a steal on a boutique bag. Takes some patience for the right price, but worth the effort. I have paid the boutique prices, but why pay them when you don't have to. I have a large Coach collection and am happy just adding something fun when I find a good deal.


----------



## NorthStar

johnniegirlatl said:


> holy smokes... i'm a complete junkie when it comes to sorority life... don't tell anyone but i created three (or four) different account just to play the game and build my house since i didn't want a bunch of strangers on my facebook wall... ultimately, i just gave in and started recruiting indiscriminately for one of the secondary accounts and she is a complete killer (*she earned an achievement award as a "character assassin" for making 500 other players "terminally depressed"*)... i know the game is so wrong on SO many levels but i love it!!!



Haha!  That's awesome and hilarious at the same time!  So very mean and catty of you LOL...I love it!


----------



## inluvwCoach

cz22 said:


> inluvwCoach, have you made a budget list? I priced things out so I have an idea what to expect. I find it very useful, especially when you have an estimate of how many guests. Though the future MIL INSISTS it will cost 10k more than my estimate, that is why I am planning it, not her. :s


No, but thanks for the idea...Right now I'm trying to figure out a guest list so I know what sorta venue to look at. We really are going to try to be reasonable because we would like to purchase a home soon..and if anyone is familiar with Long Island,NY homes...a piece of crap home that needs serious repairs costs about 240,000..so we would like to have a less expensive wedding and be able to get a home.


I'm thinking a beach themed wedding..??!


----------



## inluvwCoach

jennalovesbags said:


> How's the planning going? I like to live vicariously through others  I miss RAOK too



Planning is going.....not sure where.. Were thinking August 13, 2011. I would like to get married this year but I have two weddings that I am in this year and kinda want my wedding to shine on its own..lol

Thanks for asking!


----------



## johnniegirlatl

good morning, coachies!


----------



## inluvwCoach

good morning...well afternoon to you too!


----------



## johnniegirlatl

inluvwCoach said:


> good morning...well afternoon to you too!



just became afternoon here 

my work day is largely over... i have only one patient appointment schedule for today and it looks like he is running late


----------



## TishaMoon

Hello all. 

Can anyone give me the inside scoop on when the Outlets offer extra coupons? My mom got one back when she got me my Soho satchel, but when we went back a couple weeks later no coupon...and I passed on a bag I really wanted. 

Is there any way to predict when a coupon is out? Is it a certain time of the month/week? Hopefully now that I've found this forum I can at least see when others have gotten them. 

Thanks!


----------



## shortxladie

there is a new link posted to a 20% coupon posted in the Coach Shopping thread. Just fill out the info and print out the coupon!

http://factoryoffer.coach.com/

I'm so excited to go shopping now!!


----------



## ~*Kim*~

I went into Coach last weekend and I was very impressed with their newer bags. Found more in there I want over the LV store!


----------



## TishaMoon

shortxladie said:


> there is a new link posted to a 20% coupon posted in the Coach Shopping thread. Just fill out the info and print out the coupon!
> 
> http://factoryoffer.coach.com/
> 
> I'm so excited to go shopping now!!


 
OMG I love you! I'm a teacher and going back to work next Monday...now I just might back to drive down to the outlet today and go shopping one last time. Get myself a little back to work gift.


----------



## cz22

How many people here convince their SO to take an outlet trip by offering to buy them food? Looks like I owe the SO lunch and dinner when we drive to the outlet Saturday.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ that's what I did a few weekends ago...Swedish meatballs @ ikea...and it worked like a charm...but he ended up buying us lunch anyways  so I got what I wanted with no sweat


----------



## cz22

Isn't it funny how they respond to food?  I love how we can entice them to go shopping with the promise of a free meal!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am going to try that this weekend but because I am do for a large shop.  I am going to cook him Chicken Wings, his fav... Thanks ladies...


----------



## shortxladie

i am driving from San Diego to Santa Barbara with my SO for one of my friend's wedding.  But I'm going to stop by the Carlsbad outlet to try and score some coach accessories (wristlet, charms, scarves?).  He suggested we can stop by the outlet to do some early birthday shopping.  Now that I have my 20% coupon, i can't wait til Saturday!!


----------



## shortxladie

You're so welcome! just sharing the love!




TishaMoon said:


> OMG I love you! I'm a teacher and going back to work next Monday...now I just might back to drive down to the outlet today and go shopping one last time. Get myself a little back to work gift.


----------



## TishaMoon

shortxladie said:


> i am driving from San Diego to Santa Barbara with my SO for one of my friend's wedding. But I'm going to stop by the Carlsbad outlet to try and score some coach accessories (wristlet, charms, scarves?). He suggested we can stop by the outlet to do some early birthday shopping. Now that I have my 20% coupon, i can't wait til Saturday!!


 
Carlsbad is where I shop. Let me know if there's any great finds! I didn't get to go today, but hopefully Friday or Sunday.


----------



## luralee

Just joined Facebook this week.   Pretty interesting.   I signed up as a fan for tPF and that's cool.   Also, a fan of Bones and NCIS.   DH working 2nd shift and I'm still unemployed, so I spend too much time on computer!   lol   Is there such a thing?!


----------



## cz22

I _try _to only be addicted to one site at a time. Since I am here A Lot, I try to avoid the FB games so I have some time for school... I think I wouldn't do anything else if I started getting addicted to FB too. :shame:


----------



## johnniegirlatl

good night, coachies... see you (and hopefully more reveals) in the morning!


----------



## cz22

Looking forward to more reveals thanks to the coupon! I like reveals, and find the forum to be a little dead without them. I may not comment on them all, but I like seeing what everyone is getting and knowing the outlet price.


----------



## lovecoachmore

I did this last time I needed to go to Aurora, which is about an hour and 45 minutes ea. way. I offered DH some Giordano's Chicago deep dish pizza. He first declined, but said he'd ride along...but once we got that close to Chicago he buckled and said "are we going into downtown to get deepdish?" Ofcourse we did, but that's OK cuz' he paid for the pizza, all the gas for the ride home, and I LOVE the deepdish pizza too!!!!





cz22 said:


> How many people here convince their SO to take an outlet trip by offering to buy them food? Looks like I owe the SO lunch and dinner when we drive to the outlet Saturday.


----------



## lovecoachmore

^^^ You gotta wonder how much $$$ you TRULY end up saving after we bribe the hubby's & SO's with food AND pay for it!!! LOL

Is the JOKE maybe on US?????


----------



## daniellesmommy

I always bribe mine with dinner or lunch when I want to drag him along. It works!


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

I usually bribe my friends or family members with food too 


I'm heading to the outlet tomorrow (well, technically today).. hoping to find a tan madison wristlet and a tan madison shoulder bag, maybe a green madison wristlet and a grey spectator madison shoulder too.


----------



## cz22

I see this is common.


----------



## johnniegirlatl

another reason to love my coachie friends and super patient BFF... no bribes needed and we split the $0.50 toll too!!


----------



## Brooke11

XcoachXdancerX said:


> I usually bribe my friends or family members with food too
> 
> 
> I'm heading to the outlet tomorrow (well, technically today).. hoping to find a tan madison wristlet and a tan madison shoulder bag, maybe a green madison wristlet and a grey spectator madison shoulder too.



I bribe my mom to come with me by promising to help her clean her house, garden, etc.  sometimes I wonder if having the company for the hour and a half drive is really worth it, lol.

I can only get my fiance to go with me on weekends, but it's always so crowded then and picked over I never feel like it's worth it to go.


----------



## Brooke11

cz22 said:


> I see this is common.



off topic... CZ, I love your picture--I'm a huge fan of Jane Curtin (especially in 3rd Rock )


----------



## mrodriquez2006

I don't consider it a bribe per se...just an added incentive, a bonus for coming with me, kwim?  my BF is a programmer so he always has work to do.  I always say I'm going to the outlets and he wants to come along, but I feel bad keeping him from his work...so I offer him a bonus!


----------



## cz22

Brooke11 said:


> off topic... CZ, I love your picture--I'm a huge fan of Jane Curtin (especially in 3rd Rock )


Off topic on a chat thread? There is no such thing! 

Isn't she awesome?! She is so funny! I just saw "I Love You Man" and she is the mom in that. But I do especially love her in 3rd rock and SNL. How I miss old SNL...


----------



## johnniegirlatl

Brooke11 said:


> I bribe my mom to come with me by promising to help her clean her house, garden, etc.  sometimes I wonder if having the company for the hour and a half drive is really worth it, lol.
> 
> I can only get my fiance to go with me on weekends, but it's always so crowded then and picked over I never feel like it's worth it to go.




i vowed to never go outletting on the weekends because of the crowd but one saturday during birthday week, my bff said that he would accompany me to the outlet AND drive up there... we got there a little after opening and there was hardly anyone there and they were pulling out some of the most divine stuff (spectator sabrinas, madison shoulder bags, specator and regular juliannes, ikat sabrinas, tattoo on clearance)... it was fabulous!!! the crowd didn't start showing til around noon when we were finally checking out!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

johnniegirlatl said:


> i vowed to never go outletting on the weekends because of the crowd but one saturday during birthday week, my bff said that he would accompany me to the outlet AND drive up there... we got there a little after opening and there was hardly anyone there and they were pulling out some of the most divine stuff (spectator sabrinas, madison shoulder bags, specator and regular juliannes, ikat sabrinas, tattoo on clearance)... it was fabulous!!! the crowd didn't start showing til around noon when we were finally checking out!


 

Johniegirl I am going to have to move to GA just to go to your Outlet.  It is amazing, we never even get most of those bags.... Of course I would be even more broke and have to build another closet (LOL>


----------



## redrose000

johnniegirlatl said:


> i vowed to never go outletting on the weekends because of the crowd but one saturday during birthday week, my bff said that he would accompany me to the outlet AND drive up there... we got there a little after opening and there was hardly anyone there and they were pulling out some of the most divine stuff (spectator sabrinas, madison shoulder bags, specator and regular juliannes, ikat sabrinas, tattoo on clearance)... it was fabulous!!! the crowd didn't start showing til around noon when we were finally checking out!



TATTOOs are out on the loose already! 
You always have the best selection of bags out there. 
BTW what other color Sabrinas did you see? Is it on clearance already or 30%. 
thx


----------



## redrose000

Does anybody know what kind of leather are on Coach bags?


----------



## cz22

redrose000 said:


> Does anybody know what kind of leather are on Coach bags?


All kinds - cowhide mostly (+ patent), also python, alligator, water buffalo, nappa, ... the list goes on


----------



## johnniegirlatl

good morning, coachies!! 

i hope all is well with you and yours!




COACH ADDICT said:


> Johniegirl I am going to have to move to GA just to go to your Outlet.  It is amazing, we never even get most of those bags.... Of course I would be even more broke and have to build another closet (LOL>




you can always pay a friendly VISIT to _my_ outlet!  it really should be on the national registries or a well-advertised tourist attraction to say the least


----------



## bgcutiepie00

^I really really want to pay a visit to your outlet!!  I have to got to talk the DH into taking a roadtrip...lol.


----------



## Natty2Bratty

Good morning all : ) I was just wondering if anyone else is SUPER DUPER excited about the return of Project Runway?!? 

"The Fashion Show" just did quench my thirst...


----------



## cz22

^^ I'm excited but a little worried because of all the changes. Plus the top designers items were displayed at fashion week a while ago, so I have already seen those and not too enthused. Oh well, I may have spoiled it for myself.


----------



## Natty2Bratty

cz22 said:


> ^^ I'm excited but a little worried because of all the changes. Plus the top designers items were displayed at fashion week a while ago, so I have already seen those and not too enthused. Oh well, I may have spoiled it for myself.


 
I know what you mean about spoiling it for yourself but... very rarely have I ever been blown away by any of the past designer's runway shows. I just love to see what they come up with while under extreme pressure and crazy challenges. I hope they haven't change the format too much, which I don't think they have. I hear that season 7 has already been taped too and that was back in NYC.

I'm really looking forward to the 2 hr show down between some of the past designers


----------



## kattykay

Finally!  I have been up for the past 2 1/2 hours making lasagne for a party tomorrow.  I made 3 1/2 huge pans of it and I must admit, I made a dam good lasagne!


----------



## happywife18

kattykay said:


> Finally!  I have been up for the past 2 1/2 hours making lasagne for a party tomorrow.  I made 3 1/2 huge pans of it and I must admit, I made a dam good lasagne!


Wow congrats! I always admire people who can cook. Hubby loves to cook fortunately. I only cook because I have to. My heart is not into it. I love to eat though. About anything. Have fun in the party.


----------



## oopsididitagain

I don't love to cook, either!  I wish my DH would cook more but he does make yummy omlettes with jalepenos, tomatoes, onions.  mmmm
I baked bread last month and it was strangely satisfying.  I think I'll do that again soon.
kattykay your lasagne is making me hungry.


----------



## kattykay

Thanks happywife, I absolutly love to cook!  AND I got paid $50 to do it lol totally worth it to me. 

Oops I was just thinking about it and Im so hungry for some now!  I made that extra half tray to keep for tomorrows dinner lol.  I love omlettes, just ham and cheese for me though.  I really dont like many vegetables, especially peppers, onions and pickles.


----------



## TishaMoon

Hmm I think I'm addicted to this forum. I keep coming back here.

And it's gotten me WAY more addicted to Coach. I even had a Coach dream last night! 

So, have any of you had dreams about Coach?


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

TishaMoon said:


> Hmm I think I'm addicted to this forum. I keep coming back here.
> 
> And it's gotten me WAY more addicted to Coach. I even had a Coach dream last night!
> 
> So, have any of you had dreams about Coach?


 I once had a dream that I was showing a bag that I bought to my friends.. I'll never actually buy the bag in real life though.. it doesn't zip closed and that would bother me, but it is beautiful (Parker Op Art Pieced Leather Shoulder Bag)


----------



## hipchicagomom

TishaMoon said:


> Hmm I think I'm addicted to this forum. I keep coming back here.
> 
> And it's gotten me WAY more addicted to Coach. I even had a Coach dream last night!
> 
> So, have any of you had dreams about Coach?



Ha! I did the other night!

I dreamed that I went to the outlet, and I got there and after I parked my car and walked to the store, I realized they had JUST closed and wouldn't let me in.  

I woke up all ticked off that I wasn't able to shop and see what I would have bought. LOL


----------



## happywife18

kattykay said:


> Thanks happywife, I absolutly love to cook!  AND I got paid $50 to do it lol totally worth it to me.
> 
> Oops I was just thinking about it and Im so hungry for some now!  I made that extra half tray to keep for tomorrows dinner lol.  I love omlettes, just ham and cheese for me though.  I really dont like many vegetables, especially peppers, onions and pickles.


If we live close to each other I would order the lasagna from you. Hubby looovess lasagna. We eat lasagna once a week. Of course just the frozen one coz I don't know how to cook it. I bet your lasagna is delicious! Thinking of lasagna makes me hungry.


----------



## happywife18

hipchicagomom said:


> Ha! I did the other night!
> 
> I dreamed that I went to the outlet, and I got there and after I parked my car and walked to the store, I realized they had JUST closed and wouldn't let me in.
> 
> I woke up all ticked off that I wasn't able to shop and see what I would have bought. LOL


That was pretty funny dream. I don't think I've dream of handbags. There's 2 times I can't sleep at night because I was thinking of a handbag that I want to buy. I was debating wether it was worth it to buy/return the bag.


----------



## inluvwCoach

Just passed up on a matching Cherry Sabrina accessories and a 70% Gucci coat........I don't know if I can get through this ban...........I'm DYING!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Hello!  
Where on this site can I find info on general bag terms?  I have the Bleecker framed hobo but I always thought a hobo was an unstructured bag but this one is structured. I'd like the definition of hobo.  I figured there must be something on the purseforum but I'm having trouble with narrowing the search terms.  Thanks.


----------



## Brooke11

cz22 said:


> Off topic on a chat thread? There is no such thing!
> 
> Isn't she awesome?! She is so funny! I just saw "I Love You Man" and she is the mom in that. But I do especially love her in 3rd rock and SNL. How I miss old SNL...



haha you're right.  I haven't seen that movie yet; I get excited when I see 3rd Rock actors and actresses in movies (just watched Confessions of a Shopaholic which had a few scenes with John Lithgow).  I'll have to check that one out though!



johnniegirlatl said:


> i vowed to never go outletting on the weekends because of the crowd but one saturday during birthday week, my bff said that he would accompany me to the outlet AND drive up there... we got there a little after opening and there was hardly anyone there and they were pulling out some of the most divine stuff (spectator sabrinas, madison shoulder bags, specator and regular juliannes, ikat sabrinas, tattoo on clearance)... it was fabulous!!! the crowd didn't start showing til around noon when we were finally checking out!



wow, that's amazing -- you have the best luck ever Johnniegirl!!  I need to go outlet shopping with you!


----------



## cristalena56

Brooke11 said:


> haha you're right.  I haven't seen that movie yet; I* get excited when I see 3rd Rock actors and actresses in movies *(just watched Confessions of a Shopaholic which had a few scenes with John Lithgow).  I'll have to check that one out though!
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's amazing -- you have the best luck ever Johnniegirl!!  I need to go outlet shopping with you!



Joseph Gordon LEvitt is rex in the movie GI Joes that came out  His character sounded so much older then what im used too hahaha I enjoyed this movie  My new peyton made her debut to the world going to see that movie hahaha


----------



## cz22

& 500 days of summer


----------



## inluvwCoach

No need for introduction!!! I know ya..my facebook buddy!! hehe




brittluvscoach said:


> Ok, guess I'll finally introduce myself. I'm more of a lurker than anything, I occasionally comment, but I really enjoy seeing all of your reveals and I've learned SO MUCH from you all! I went to Macy's one day and the SA said I probably knew more about the bags than she did! And I was like thanks! Anyway, I'm from Kentucky and I'm a second grade teacher. Girly girl... southern belle... country music lover... and I love to talk! Thats about it.. thanks!


----------



## daniellesmommy

I go away on vacation for a few days and come back home sick as a dog! OMG It sucks. I've had a terrible sore throat for 3 days now and a terrible cough. What really sucks is our new insurance doesn't kick in to 9/1. Argh!


----------



## wifeyb

daniellesmommy that stinks your sick!! hope you get better soon! drink plenty of OJ
*
and i would like to point out this is my 1000th posts!!!!! yipee *


----------



## daniellesmommy

wifeyb said:


> daniellesmommy that stinks your sick!! hope you get better soon! drink plenty of OJ
> *
> and i would like to point out this is my 1000th posts!!!!! yipee *



I hope so too!! It sucks being this sick!


----------



## inluvwCoach

daniellesmommy said:


> I go away on vacation for a few days and come back home sick as a dog! OMG It sucks. I've had a terrible sore throat for 3 days now and a terrible cough. What really sucks is our new insurance doesn't kick in to 9/1. Argh!



I hope you feel better. Give your coach bag a hug maybe some good vibes from it will make you feel better. *LOL*


----------



## cristalena56

*sigh* i hate waiting to be able to bid at the last minue on ebay, it takes forevr  ive been watching this certain bag all day waiting to bid


----------



## luralee

I was sick today, too.   Got up for a bit and then back to bed and slept, slept.   Really unusual for me.   A bit cranky now.  Anyway -- I think I will just go to bed and hopefully feel better tomorrow.


----------



## shezarealgem

I'll join you sick gals.   Sore throat and upset belly. Yuck.


----------



## daniellesmommy

I finally called my Dr for a RX. I'm tired of being sick and I cannot kick this cough & sore throat. It's almost been a week now. I need to get my ass out of the house and go shopping for the kids as they all start school next week. Yesterday I pretty much slept all day!


----------



## inluvwCoach

I hope all of you start to feel better. I know by me as the seasons begin to change I always get sick..


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

Okay, I'm rather new to the world of purse care.. so i need sugguestions on the stuff I'm supposed to put on the leather (moisturizer, cleaner, etc)  I have a leather chocolate zoe, a leather black zoe, a patent green zoe, a patent rose zoe, a signature sateen soho hobo, a signature stipe bag (the stripe is brown patent leather), a brown MFF bridgit, a green MFF bridigt, a parker crossbody in yellow, and one in a metallic color.  Can someone please help me figure out what I'm supposed to use?  TIA!!!!


And theres no scratches or stains or anything on them.. I just want to know what I'm supposed to use to prevent that stuff.


----------



## sweet8684girl

cristalena56 said:


> *sigh* i hate waiting to be able to bid at the last minue on ebay, it takes forevr  ive been watching this certain bag all day waiting to bid



So did you win it? I hope so. I hate the waiting too, esp. at the last few minutes!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

argh!  my legs ache so much!  i went out dancing last night...it's funny b/c i got hit on 5 times at the gay club and only twice at the regular clubs LOL


----------



## cristalena56

sweet8684girl said:


> So did you win it? I hope so. I hate the waiting too, esp. at the last few minutes!


no, i lost in the last few seconds  happened to me again as well last night


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ i have a system set up...almost fool proof.

this is what you do.

you open two tabs of the same auction say 3 mins before auction end.  I go through the whole process like I'm setting a bid until I get to the confirmation page...i don't push the button.  I usually place a bid for 40 over the current price (or the absolute max of what I would pay), that way if someone bids at the last second, they would most likely lose if my bid is significantly higher than theirs...but I DON"T push the button...i switch back to the other tab and watch the clock.  then, when it's like 10 seconds left, I push the confirmation button and bid goes in.  I usually am always victorious   i'm an ebay freak...and with this method...i usually end up paying a lot less because the person did not have enough time to place another bid to out bid me

there's also a thing called 1-step bid.  it's a little button next to the place bid button...this shows up AFTER you've placed the first bid...when you click on it...a little box pops up in the window and starts counting down the auction.  when you place a bid it goes in instantly, not having to go through the usual two steps during the first time bidding.  it also updates the bid instantly and flashes when you have been outbid.  again, it works lightening fast so there is no waiting for the bid to be placed

i'm telling you...i am an ebay artist LOL


----------



## TishaMoon

mrodriquez2006 said:


> ^^^ i have a system set up...almost fool proof.
> 
> this is what you do.
> 
> you open two tabs of the same auction say 3 mins before auction end. I go through the whole process like I'm setting a bid until I get to the confirmation page...i don't push the button. I usually place a bid for 40 over the current price (or the absolute max of what I would pay), that way if someone bids at the last second, they would most likely lose if my bid is significantly higher than theirs...but I DON"T push the button...i switch back to the other tab and watch the clock. then, when it's like 10 seconds left, I push the confirmation button and bid goes in. I usually am always victorious  i'm an ebay freak...and with this method...i usually end up paying a lot less because the person did not have enough time to place another bid to out bid me
> 
> there's also a thing called 1-step bid. it's a little button next to the place bid button...this shows up AFTER you've placed the first bid...when you click on it...a little box pops up in the window and starts counting down the auction. when you place a bid it goes in instantly, not having to go through the usual two steps during the first time bidding. it also updates the bid instantly and flashes when you have been outbid. again, it works lightening fast so there is no waiting for the bid to be placed
> 
> i'm telling you...i am an ebay artist LOL


 
Cool tip! I will have to try it! Although I have lost several auctions recently when I waited to about 6 second to bid, and I hadn't even gotten to the confirmation page yet at that point. I don't know HOW people get in and outbid me! But I like that your way you could really wait until like 2 seconds even!


----------



## 19COACH41

Hello all!  I have a weird question that has been rolling around in my mind.  I have the parker satchel with the kisslock in violet and I noticed that it does not have the d-ring to attach an accessory to.  Also there is no made in china tag, I thought these were in most bags.  I know that this is a weird question, but does anyone else have these or not??  It is bugging me Thanks!


----------



## blah956

the 10 year old in me that still loves sparkly things LOVES this bag!!!


----------



## choozen1ne

I love that bag too , i love anything that sparkles and that bag just look like a lot of fun


----------



## blah956

choozen1ne said:


> I love that bag too , i love anything that sparkles and that bag just look like a lot of fun


 
you are one of those bad friends. i think i may just buy it  

comes in two sizes though..not sure which one i want. i'll have to shop instore.


----------



## VuittonPrince

gorg bag, i can' twait till i've reached the 5 comment limit so i can post pics of my collection


----------



## kattykay

I was in North Jersey today, back where I used to live before coming down to Central, and I feel like I need to go back up there.  IDK why there was just something telling me I belonged there.  It actually isnt far from Franklin Lakes so I would be close to the RHoNJ lol.  

Mrod, thats hilarious!  Did you at least let the ones from the gay bar buy you a drink?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm so excited, SEPTEMBER 1st the Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Lattes are back!


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm so excited, SEPTEMBER 1st the Starbucks Pumpkin Spice Lattes are back!


That is my favorite at Starbucks, too! Sometimes I can get them to make one "out-of-season" if they still have some of the pumpkin flavor mix. I don't really stick to seasonal convention with my favorite things (like purple year-round). Do you like spiced wine, too? I found an amazing spiced white wine when I lived in PA that was perfect when served warm.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> That is my favorite at Starbucks, too! Sometimes I can get them to make one "out-of-season" if they still have some of the pumpkin flavor mix. I don't really stick to seasonal convention with my favorite things (like purple year-round). Do you like spiced wine, too? I found an amazing spiced white wine when I lived in PA that was perfect when served warm.


Berryville Plantation and Linganore Winery in MD has a great spiced apple wine that I swear by, great hot for a sore throat in the winter!  Their mead is ok, but some also love it!

Spiced wine is good, but depends on if it's hot and heavy on the spices.


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> Berryville Plantation and Linganore Winery in MD has a great spiced apple wine that I swear by, great hot for a sore throat in the winter!  Their mead is ok, but some also love it!
> 
> Spiced wine is good, but depends on if it's hot and heavy on the spices.


Yay, a local spiced wine! I'll have to try that! I am not a big fan of mead - I usually find it to heavy... I don't know how to explain it, like the flavors are too deep and strong for me. I found the Sand Castle Winery (PA)' Alpine Spice to be the best so far. And I like Boordy Vinyards (MD)'s Spiced Wassail (red wine) though I prefer spiced white wines. Come top think of it, I did try a spiced apple wince once, but it is all gone and I don't remember where it was from. I'll check out the Berryville and Linganore!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> Yay, a local spiced wine! I'll have to try that! I am not a big fan of mead - I usually find it to heavy... I don't know how to explain it, like the flavors are too deep and strong for me. I found the Sand Castle Winery (PA)' Alpine Spice to be the best so far. And I like Boordy Vinyards (MD)'s Spiced Wassail (red wine) though I prefer spiced white wines. Come top think of it, I did try a spiced apple wince once, but it is all gone and I don't remember where it was from. I'll check out the Berryville and Linganore!


Berryville might be their fruit only wines, where Linganore is normally their grape offerings (berryville name has apple, peach, blueberry, etc mixes).

I do look Boordy's wine, their Green Apple puts BH over the moon!

Sorry it was BERRYWINE not Berryville...
http://www.linganore-wine.com/

My fav's are:
Strawberry mixed with their Mountain White
Spiced Apple
Plum

They have seasonal offerings, but I don't see any specifics on their site right now.


----------



## cz22

I recognize that bottle! I think that may have been the apple wine I had - it was really good! (hence it being gone) I will definitely try out more of those. The strawberry and mountain sound really good, too! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> I recognize that bottle! I think that may have been the apple wine I had - it was really good! (hence it being gone) I will definitely try out more of those. The strawberry and mountain sound really good, too! Thanks for the suggestions.


I'm convinced you and I will need to meet at the MD Ren Faire... Linganore vends there for their wines, and the Straw & White mix is called "Autta be a law" if you go there and want to try it.  They don't sell their bottles there, but least you can taste some of their offerings w/o having to go to the winery itself.

OH! Don't forget, MD Wine festival in Westminster at the Farm Museum on Sept 18-19th!  Linganore should be there....  VA's Wine festival is the same weekend but in Bull Run in FFX Cnty.


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm convinced you and I will need to meet at the MD Ren Faire... Linganore vends there for their wines, and the Straw & White mix is called "Autta be a law" if you go there and want to try it.  They don't sell their bottles there, but least you can taste some of their offerings w/o having to go to the winery itself.
> 
> OH! Don't forget, MD Wine festival in Westminster at the Farm Museum on Sept 18-19th!  Linganore should be there....  VA's Wine festival is the same weekend but in Bull Run in FFX Cnty.


Thanks for all the info! I think I will be dragging the SO to Westminster! 

I've always wanted to go to a Ren. Faire but it never worked out - it is about time I finally went to one! Not sure how I ended up never going  in college or high school considering my sword-fighting and costume-making friends.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Danielle starts Kindergarten tomorrow! :cry: My last one is finally in school and I'm in denial. LOL I won't know what to do with my days. She's my shopping pal too!


----------



## cz22

daniellesmommy said:


> Danielle starts Kindergarten tomorrow! :cry: My last one is finally in school and I'm in denial. LOL I won't know what to do with my days. She's my shopping pal too!


That's so cute that she's your shopping pal!
I guess it will take some getting used to to have her at school during the day. Is she excited? The worst is when they are scared and you don't want them to go.


----------



## luralee

WARNING!  Rant follows.............

I'm so mixed up.   I got a job last week and even tho the pay sucks and it's 88 miles away, it is a PERM job (not contract) and I think I have everything worked out and all is well.   After 16 months of unemployment, I'm excited to go back to work.
Then today, I find out that I won't get paid until October 16!    I start September 16, so no more unemployment after that and then I will have to wait 4 weeks to get paid!!!!   Before I was unemployed, I could have swung that no problem, but the well is almost dry and it's going to be really tight.   Plus, I was apt. hunting for somewhere to stay during the week, but now I don't know what to do.    
Then my MIL came over and colored my hair today and the blonde did not turn out blonde, but red!   She didn't want to use the 30 developer, so used the 20 for the blonde and it didn't even come out as blonde as it was!

Why does everything always have to be so difficult?   At my age, things should get easier!

Sorry to be a whiner today.:cry:


----------



## Lemon06

UGH! I have a 3mo old and 3 yr old and i am DREADING this!!! Time is going TOO FAST! I feel your pain b/c i know i will be there before i know it.. Take heart! 


daniellesmommy said:


> Danielle starts Kindergarten tomorrow! :cry: My last one is finally in school and I'm in denial. LOL I won't know what to do with my days. She's my shopping pal too!


----------



## peggle

I was wondering when or how I am suppose to insert my avatar pic?
I dont see anything in my profile to do so.

Thanks
Peggle


----------



## luralee

peggle said:


> I was wondering when or how I am suppose to insert my avatar pic?
> I dont see anything in my profile to do so.
> 
> Thanks
> Peggle


 

Go to your Control Panel.   On the left side, you will see "Edit your Avatar" and select it.   Then down a ways on the page, you will see where you can upload an image.   Click the save at the bottom after you finish and it should be there.


----------



## peggle

*luralee, thanks*


----------



## daniellesmommy

cz22 said:


> That's so cute that she's your shopping pal!
> I guess it will take some getting used to to have her at school during the day. Is she excited? The worst is when they are scared and you don't want them to go.



Nope not scared at all and I never had her in a preschool program either. In fact the past week she has been counting down the days until she starts.  :cry: We went and bought her a cute pair of shoes today from Payless. I was hoping something girly but nope she wanted a pair of all brown Airwalk lace sneekers that had a thin pink stripe around the bottom. LOL


----------



## NorthStar

luralee said:


> WARNING!  Rant follows.............
> 
> I'm so mixed up.   I got a job last week and even tho the pay sucks and it's 88 miles away, it is a PERM job (not contract) and I think I have everything worked out and all is well.   After 16 months of unemployment, I'm excited to go back to work.
> Then today, I find out that I won't get paid until October 16!    I start September 16, so no more unemployment after that and then I will have to wait 4 weeks to get paid!!!!   Before I was unemployed, I could have swung that no problem, but the well is almost dry and it's going to be really tight.   Plus, I was apt. hunting for somewhere to stay during the week, but now I don't know what to do.
> Then my MIL came over and colored my hair today and the blonde did not turn out blonde, but red!   She didn't want to use the 30 developer, so used the 20 for the blonde and it didn't even come out as blonde as it was!
> 
> Why does everything always have to be so difficult?   At my age, things should get easier!
> 
> Sorry to be a whiner today.:cry:



Aww luralee, big hugs to you! Why does it seem that when one thing goes wrong, a bunch more bad things follow before life turns around for the better?  It can be so disheartening and frustrating sometimes, I know!  Hang in there woman!  We're all rooting for ya!


----------



## NorthStar

And so...my hubby has an interview in Cincinnati tomorrow morning...he drove there this evening and left me all by my lonesome (boohoo!)...and to celebrate (NOT the fact that I have the house to myself, nice and quiet LOL...but that he actually has an on-site INTERVIEW somewhere!!!), I am having a glass...eh, maybe two of wine  and watching some Vikings pre-season football...AND I looked for Coach locations online in the Cincinnati area...

...and get this...

THERE IS A BOUTIQUE ANNNNNND AN OUTLET near the metro area!!!  Yahoooooo!!!  If there's anything that might lessen the pain of having to move...a little at least...is that there will be actual, hands-on Coach within my reach LOL!

Am I nuts or what?


----------



## luralee

Thanks, NorthStar.
You are right about a bunch of things going wrong all at the same time.   I was feeling better this evening and went into the kitchen to fix myself a baked potato.    I saw a spot on the vinyl floor and went to clean it.   It is hair color and it's a HUGE spot!!!!!   Won't come up, of course.   Now, granted the floor is old and needs replacing, but that's going to be awhile given our job situations, so now I have this horrible HUGE pinky spot on the white vinyl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I know it's a small thing in a big world...............but it's my world!

Good luck to your hubby.    I know how you feel about moving.   We are thinking we may be moving to my job location in a year or so and my DH does not want to move!  We are just going to take it a day at a time.

Thanks again for the kind words!


----------



## redrose000

Does anybody know the cut-off date/ period for returns? I still have the receipt for a purchase back in Jan of this year. Do you think I can return it?


----------



## cristalena56

i'm never going to get my orchid zoe  lol my mommy said she might stop at one if they are in the area of theirs.. so that would mean a no  they are going to be in mo on the 6th not far from the one there.. but i doubt she will go and if she does the coupon will expire before then


----------



## yenanh00

redrose000 said:


> Does anybody know the cut-off date/ period for returns? I still have the receipt for a purchase back in Jan of this year. Do you think I can return it?



There is no cut off date for return.. you can return anything as long as you have the receipt and tag on the bag..


----------



## luralee

How do you guys get the big pics inside your thread?   I always post as attachments and the pics aren't as big.   Whenever I try to put it inside my thread, it always switches it to a link or won't copy from my folder on my hard drive at all!!!
Thanks.


----------



## luralee

Got another question.   I was just looking thru the Reference Library and there are so many pics posted with photobucket that aren't showing.   Why is that?   That's kinda bogus because now you can see them!


----------



## daniellesmommy

luralee said:


> Got another question.   I was just looking thru the Reference Library and there are so many pics posted with photobucket that aren't showing.   Why is that?   That's kinda bogus because now you can see them!



The owners removed the photos from Photobucket.


----------



## cz22

luralee said:


> How do you guys get the big pics inside your thread?   I always post as attachments and the pics aren't as big.   Whenever I try to put it inside my thread, it always switches it to a link or won't copy from my folder on my hard drive at all!!!
> Thanks.


The easiest way, since you already know how to attach the file, is to click on your attached image, then copy the web site of the image, come back to your thread and click on the icon with mountains, paste the web site, and okay. Try it out.


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

OMG!! I just got a small melon op art sabrina at the outlet for $166!


----------



## luralee

cz22 said:


> The easiest way, since you already know how to attach the file, is to click on your attached image, then copy the web site of the image, come back to your thread and click on the icon with mountains, paste the web site, and okay. Try it out.


 
Thanks -- I will try it out.


----------



## dubi

I'm always behind the times....

Few yrs back went to hawaii and purchased black signature large ergo hobos for friends. 
Infact I got 3 large and one small. 
But not for myself , silly me !!!!

NOWWW,  I want one. :S , but of course they don't make them anymore.   What are my chances??!!

Luralee, congrats on your job. I lost mine recently, was made redundant.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

dubi said:


> I'm always behind the times....
> 
> Few yrs back went to hawaii and purchased black signature large ergo hobos for friends.
> Infact I got 3 large and one small.
> But not for myself , silly me !!!!
> 
> NOWWW, I want one. :S , but of course they don't make them anymore. What are my chances??!!
> 
> Luralee, congrats on your job. I lost mine recently, was made redundant.


 

I love the Ergo Line I have 2 bags and am working towards my 3.  You can get them on Bonanzle or Ebay for around $75.00 to $250.00 depending on the condition...


----------



## Lemon06

XcoachXdancerX said:


> OMG!! I just got a small melon op art sabrina at the outlet for $166!


 
WOW! Great find! i saw 2 Sabrinas for the first time ever (that i noticed) at an Outlet last week and they were marked down 30%.


----------



## coachmiamia

cristalena56 said:


> i'm never going to get my orchid zoe  lol my mommy said she might stop at one if they are in the area of theirs.. so that would mean a no  they are going to be in mo on the 6th not far from the one there.. but i doubt she will go and if she does the coupon will expire before then



I just saw some orchid zoe bags at my factory store last night


----------



## coachmiamia

Anybody else been to the Potomac Mills Factory store here in VA yet? I loves it! I only live 5 minutes away too!


----------



## TishaMoon

I wish my friend would hurry up and get here so we can go to the outlet! I know it'll be a zoo today, but I can't wait!

I'm afraid she's gonna think I'm crazy though. I'm so indecisive, and she doesn't have anything Coach and might not be interested.


----------



## happywife18

I'm sooo excited. My friends and I are going to Atlantic City this Saturday. Anyone from Virginia area want to join. We will be riding the venture bus tour. The coach outlet is 5 minutes from the casino. It's going to be fun.

Hope to see Crazycoach09 there.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

happywife18 said:


> I'm sooo excited. My friends and I are going to Atlantic City this Saturday. Anyone from Virginia area want to join. We will be riding the venture bus tour. The coach outlet is 5 minutes from the casino. It's going to be fun.
> 
> Hope to see Crazycoach09 there.


 
Oh I will be there!!!!!!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Oh man, I'm so jealous.  I wish I could be there with you gals.  Have fun and I wish you find the good things at the outlet!


----------



## kattykay

Are you talking about saturday as in 9/12? 

Oh wait I guess that would be this saturday lol.  I would go but I will be on vacation.  Next time.


----------



## happywife18

oopsididitagain said:


> Oh man, I'm so jealous.  I wish I could be there with you gals.  Have fun and I wish you find the good things at the outlet!


Thanks. Crazycoach09 said it's so close to the outlet. I'm hoping there will still be a coupon. I'm so much more excited to visit the store than gambling. I don't gamble but would try the slot machine for sure.


----------



## happywife18

kattykay said:


> Are you talking about saturday as in 9/12?
> 
> Oh wait I guess that would be this saturday lol.  I would go but I will be on vacation.  Next time.


I forgot that you live in NJ just like C. Maybe next time we can get together there. I'm sure we will be going there again in the future. I'll definitely see C for sure.


----------



## coachmiamia

Hey guys, I have two quick questions that maybe somebody can help me with. 

#1:
Does anybody know if Coach boutiques discount bags? or do they just go straight to the factory store if they don't sell, etc? 

#2:
xxxxx
read our rules 

If anybody can help with one or the other I would very, VERY much appreciate it  Thanks all!

Mia


----------



## happywife18

coachmiamia said:


> Hey guys, I have two quick questions that maybe somebody can help me with.
> 
> #1:
> Does anybody know if Coach boutiques discount bags? or do they just go straight to the factory store if they don't sell, etc?
> 
> #2:
> x
> 
> If anybody can help with one or the other I would very, VERY much appreciate it  Thanks all!
> 
> Mia


Coachmiamia, I'm not sure if it's allowed to post at the forum the bag that you are thinking of selling? You probably need to read the rules again just a reminder.
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=8&a=8


----------



## johnniegirlatl

why is it a comfy 63 degrees outside this morning but a disgustingly muggy 83 degrees in my office at 6:38 AM!?!?!?!


----------



## coachmiamia

happywife18 said:


> Coachmiamia, I'm not sure if it's allowed to post at the forum the bag that you are thinking of selling? You probably need to read the rules again just a reminder.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=8&a=8



Yeah that's why I was asking before I said "hey I have ******* for sale" lol thanks anyway.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

johnniegirlatl said:


> why is it a comfy 63 degrees outside this morning but a disgustingly muggy 83 degrees in my office at 6:38 AM!?!?!?!


 

Johniegirl that is just gross.. We are having the same kind o weather and it is still 84 degrees at 12:00pm...  

Man I can not wait until it cold but down here that is 65 degrees (LOL)


----------



## wifeyb

Yeah it's a muggy 78 in my office! I was freezing this morning so I wore a scarf and my uggs! And now I feel so gross!
Did I ever ask why do I never find the 9.99 scarfs at my outlet?? Ever? It's not the ones in the 29$ bin and they are just marked down? I have yet to find any!


----------



## AutumnJade

wifeyb said:


> Yeah it's a muggy 78 in my office! I was freezing this morning so I wore a scarf and my uggs! And now I feel so gross!
> Did I ever ask why do I never find the 9.99 scarfs at my outlet?? Ever? It's not the ones in the 29$ bin and they are just marked down? I have yet to find any!



I could never find any at mine either but a couple weeks ago I went in and they just happened to have some for $12.50! I was so excited. So, keep checking and maybe you will luck out.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Good morning ladies on today's date 09/09/09!    Nine has always been my favorite number, maybe I should go play the slots today.


----------



## cz22

oopsididitagain said:


> Good morning ladies on today's date 09/09/09!    Nine has always been my favorite number, maybe I should go play the slots today.


You should! Good luck!

I never notice the dates... I had surgery on 6/6/06. I only realized the date because they were making a big deal for a horror movie coming out.


----------



## jeh3v

Anyone have any experience with house hunting? I'll tell you what, I am SO over it!


----------



## wifeyb

no experience yet...still another 4 years for is probably. but a couple of my coworkers finally found a house after a year of looking! and I was over it for them! lol

hey when the next coach roak??????


----------



## oopsididitagain

After I found the house I wanted 4 yrs. ago it dropped in value after we bought it by 50%.  So jehv3, whatever house you get do it now while they're affordable!


----------



## daniellesmommy

jeh3v said:


> Anyone have any experience with house hunting? I'll tell you what, I am SO over it!



If you are going after short-sales or REO's than be prepared to be disappointed.  I would think more so with REO's. Hubby deals with short-sales and has had great success it's just a long process and sometimes takes 6 months to close a sale. Also if you have a good Realtor he/she should be able to tell if a house is overpriced or not. Don't waste your time if it is.


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

anyone know anything about homeschooling teenagers?  My cousin just moved to a new town with horrible schools and wants to homeschool her daughter so I'm helping her research.


----------



## daniellesmommy

XcoachXdancerX said:


> anyone know anything about homeschooling teenagers?  My cousin just moved to a new town with horrible schools and wants to homeschool her daughter so I'm helping her research.



Here in CA we have Kaplan. I found this site, you may want to check it out.
http://www.foresttrailacademy.com/


----------



## jeh3v

oopsididitagain said:


> After I found the house I wanted 4 yrs. ago it dropped in value after we bought it by 50%.  So jehv3, whatever house you get do it now while they're affordable!



Ouch I'm so sorry Oops. Hopefully your property value will go back up again when things stabilize. We are looking tirelessly but nothing seems to be working out


----------



## jeh3v

daniellesmommy said:


> If you are going after short-sales or REO's than be prepared to be disappointed.  I would think more so with REO's. Hubby deals with short-sales and has had great success it's just a long process and sometimes takes 6 months to close a sale. Also if you have a good Realtor he/she should be able to tell if a house is overpriced or not. Don't waste your time if it is.



We are staying away from short sales for that reason. We are kind of under a time crunch due to the $8k tax credit, so anything that could make it take months pretty much isn't an option. Our biggest problem so far is finding something we like within our price range. We've found a couple of things so I know they are out there, but a majority of what we are looking at just isn't cutting it, KWIM? I know it's our first house so we shouldn't be TOO picky, but at the same time, I don't want to pay that much money for something I'm not going to be happy with and don't feel like I should have to compromise on everything. Some things are just deal breakers for me. Like today we looked at one that didn't even have a bathroom in the master bedroom and all of the rooms felt like no furniture bigger than a doll's would fit  Ok, I'm done complaining for now


----------



## paula3boys

jeh3v, we are looking for a house right now and to get it in time for the tax rebate as well. What makes it even harder for us is that we are in California looking for a house in Washington because hubby will be stationed there in November. So I haven't been able to actually "look" at house and on top of it, we don't have a move date because of the Navy's budget junk so he doesn't have orders cut yet. We may have to plan a huge move within 4 weeks! We know we are leaving in November, but don't know when. We can't fill out papers to get the Navy movers started till we have a date. We probably won't get a move date till October 1st! ARRRRGGHHHHHH, can I tell you all that this is so frustrating?!

Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## NorthStar

^^^Hey paula3boys, my DH was stationed in Bremerton, WA for 6 years while in the Navy.  He loved it there!


----------



## daniellesmommy

For those of you with younger kids (10 and younger), what is a decent weekly allowance for chores/responsibilities? My 9 yr old wants to start earning money and I told him him needs to start taking care of his responsibilities without being reminded every minute. LOL Not working so far for him. But we will give it a week or 2 and see if he can catch on.


----------



## yenanh00

my 5 yrs old are getting to that age, so i would only give her 5 dollar a week for just doing her bed, put her clothes in the hamper, clean up her toys, and ect.. I know I'm such a child labor hahah.. I do have to constantly remind her, but I begin to print out her a daily checklist.. so she catching on to check thing off she done...


----------



## jeh3v

I have good news...we won the bid!  It was basically like ebay for houses, and totally nerve racking, but in the end we just barely beat out someone who bid in the last second because my max was $1k higher!   We've got all of our loan docs already signed and the approval letter ready to go, and are now just waiting on the purchase agreement from the seller. I'm hoping we don't run into any problems like we did last time, so please pray that this goes smoothly for us this time around!


----------



## jeh3v

paula3boys said:


> jeh3v, we are looking for a house right now and to get it in time for the tax rebate as well. What makes it even harder for us is that we are in California looking for a house in Washington because hubby will be stationed there in November. So I haven't been able to actually "look" at house and on top of it, we don't have a move date because of the Navy's budget junk so he doesn't have orders cut yet. We may have to plan a huge move within 4 weeks! We know we are leaving in November, but don't know when. We can't fill out papers to get the Navy movers started till we have a date. We probably won't get a move date till October 1st! ARRRRGGHHHHHH, can I tell you all that this is so frustrating?!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent


 
I'm so sorry to hear it's been such a pain for you!  I can't imagine having to look in another state and not being able to go inside and get a feel for the house I'm buying. Are you just making sure to get lots of pictures?! I'm sorry you're so frustrated, I totally feel your pain. It's such an emotional roller coster, isn't it? Here's wishing you good luck!


----------



## cz22

Whooo Hooo J! That is so exciting! 
I'm glad you were able to find one so quickly. Sounds like searching for houses can be crazy!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Yes!!! Jehv3, that is awesome!!  Hope it all works out for your good, and the home is nice!


----------



## TishaMoon

jeh3v said:


> I have good news...we won the bid!  It was basically like ebay for houses, and totally nerve racking, but in the end we just barely beat out someone who bid in the last second because my max was $1k higher!   We've got all of our loan docs already signed and the approval letter ready to go, and are now just waiting on the purchase agreement from the seller. I'm hoping we don't run into any problems like we did last time, so please pray that this goes smoothly for us this time around!


 
Yay, congrats!

House hunting is quite frustrating. When I started looking last year and making offers and all that it was driving me crazy. I ended up finding a brand new development where the house was cheaper than what I'd been offering (and being denied) on foreclosures! I LOOOOVE my house and the process was SO MUCH easier buying a new house. Unfortunately though because I closed escrow December 22 I just missed out on this $8000 tax credit. I did get last year's $7500 credit, but that's basically a loan that has to be repaid.


----------



## Leigh88

Hi.  I am a new coach lover.  I saw a gal with a purse at the grocery store and she told me it was a coach..  I have been searching for it...  I think that it is found on page 12 of the "Pictures of your Coach"   it is a large whiskey type purse with a handle that connects at each side.  It is in the center of CoachFreak's collection...  Can someone tell me what it is?   I am hunting for that bag.  Thank You.  Leigh


----------



## jennalovesbags

I'm dying to do a reveal but waiting on two more goodies! grr lol


----------



## TishaMoon

Leigh88 said:


> Hi. I am a new coach lover. I saw a gal with a purse at the grocery store and she told me it was a coach.. I have been searching for it... I think that it is found on page 12 of the "Pictures of your Coach" it is a large whiskey type purse with a handle that connects at each side. It is in the center of CoachFreak's collection... Can someone tell me what it is? I am hunting for that bag. Thank You. Leigh


 
Welcome!

It might help if you post a link to the post you're talking about... there's a little number on the top right of each post and if you find that, right click and click "copy shortcut", then paste that link here, that'll help people see the photo you're referring to so we can help.


----------



## Leigh88

TishaMoon said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It might help if you post a link to the post you're talking about... there's a little number on the top right of each post and if you find that, right click and click "copy shortcut", then paste that link here, that'll help people see the photo you're referring to so we can help.


 
Thanks.  I hope this works..  

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/our-fabulous-coach-collections-no-comments-pics-only-231542-12.html 

It's post number 168
It is the big bag with the pink background.  

Any idea what it is?   

I just bought a gigi thinking that it was what I was looking for, but it doesn't have the right type of handle.  

Thanks.


----------



## Leigh88

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ou...comments-pics-only-231542-12.html#post5857976


OK,  here it is..


----------



## cz22

Leigh88 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ou...comments-pics-only-231542-12.html#post5857976
> 
> 
> OK,  here it is..


The Lily? That is a common favorite around here, but they are not easy to find at good prices. Good luck!


----------



## cz22

So I got me PCE price adjustment for the sky blue parker hippie today. ( Get to take off the tags, waterproof, and start wearing her!) I thought it was cute that the SAs gasped when they saw the color. They didn't know it came in blue and they really liked the color.


----------



## Leigh88

cz22 said:


> The Lily? That is a common favorite around here, but they are not easy to find at good prices. Good luck!


 

Is that the large hobo looking one on the bottom in the pink picture?


----------



## cz22

Leigh88 said:


> Is that the large hobo looking one on the bottom in the pink picture?


No, that looks like some variety of Bleeker hobo. Your best bet is to private message the owner and ask what the item number is. (Sorry, when you said handle connected on each side, I thought you meant the satchel style handles on the Lily.)


----------



## Leigh88

Thanks CZ22.   I'll contact the owner and perhaps she will tell me.


----------



## 1NutMeg

I just scored a gray Legacy mini skinny on Bonanzle! I haven't seen these pop up too often, and gray was the color I wanted!


----------



## CoachGirl12

jeh3v said:


> I have good news...we won the bid!  It was basically like ebay for houses, and totally nerve racking, but in the end we just barely beat out someone who bid in the last second because my max was $1k higher!   We've got all of our loan docs already signed and the approval letter ready to go, and are now just waiting on the purchase agreement from the seller. I'm hoping we don't run into any problems like we did last time, so please pray that this goes smoothly for us this time around!


YAY J!! I'm so happy for you, thats great news!! Can't wait to see pics of your house!!


----------



## coachmiamia

I just had to share this because this person is deluded! lol

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/173306/why_do_women_buy_expensive_purses.html?cat=46


----------



## NorthStar

Leigh88 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ou...comments-pics-only-231542-12.html#post5857976
> 
> 
> OK,  here it is..



I think the one that you are referring to is the Kristin...the large hobo in the center of the collage pic w/the pink background on this link, right?  It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## blah956

is the sequin silver poppy handbag selling out in stores? i've visted several macys and havent' found them. i've visited only one coach store and they didn't have it.


----------



## cz22

Just got a delivery confirmation email that my PCE order was delivered, but I have meetings until 6p. This is going to be such a long day!


----------



## cz22

blah956 said:


> is the sequin silver poppy handbag selling out in stores? i've visted several macys and havent' found them. i've visited only one coach store and they didn't have it.


I don't know how big your stores are, but my smaller Coach store and all my department stores have a very limited Coach collection. You probably want to have your store search for the bag (at boutique by item number, at Macy's by barcode... not sure how you'd get that one) to see if it is available or what stores have it in stock.


----------



## blah956

thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## NorthStar

So after months of searching for a new job after being laid off, my hubby finally got a great offer from a company in Cincinnati today!  I am 99% sure that we are going to accept it...so does anyone in that region have any good advice for me...on anything LOL?  Never fear, I have already located the nearest Coach boutique and outlet ...

Btw, this will be the first ever state that I have lived in that doesn't begin with the letter 'M'...(Minnesota, then Maine, Montana for a bit, and most recently Michigan...)

Oh and it is the most southern too...yikes I might melt!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^Yay NorthStar, what fabulous news! I don't think Cincinnati will be too hot, it's not terribly south so you'll be fine! And I love that you've already located the Coach stores   So something I would do!!!


----------



## NorthStar

jeh3v said:


> ^Yay NorthStar, what fabulous news! *I don't think Cincinnati will be too hot, it's not terribly south so you'll be fine!* And I love that you've already located the Coach stores   So something I would do!!!



I hope not!  I did grow up in the arctic practically (Minnesota) so you never know LOL!  I am excited about having a better chance at seeing some severe storms more often, but I am weird like that...

And my hubby was kinda concerned about having to move to an unfamiliar area, blah blah blah, and then I was like "Well it'll be ok, I'll actually be within a short driving distance between a Coach boutique AND an outlet!"


----------



## mrodriquez2006

i got a new puppy!!! A baby girl!  she's smaller than my size 5 flip flop!  i haven't named her yet but she's so cute...she's a black and brown long haired chihuahua!  and valentino is getting along great with her!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Aw, that's wonderful, a new chihuahua puppy & friend for Valentino.  I love the name Valentino so now I wonder what the new puppy's name will be?
I have a chihuahua named Pedro and he's 17 years old.  Deaf & blind, poor little guy.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^ well...i could keep the V motif...or the italian motif...no designers i don't think LOL


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Here's some ideas for dog V names.
http://petrix.com/dognames/v.html

Also Italian dog names.  lol
http://www.geocities.com/dog_names/name_your_dog_italian.html


----------



## mrodriquez2006

is it weird i have already been to those sites!!! LOL!!! great minds think alike!


----------



## oopsididitagain

mrodriquez2006 said:


> is it weird i have already been to those sites!!! LOL!!! great minds think alike!


haha, google is my dependable friend.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

here's one I could get....she's napping on my mail lol

she's at home with my godmother right now who is babysitting...she sent it from her phone


----------



## happywife18

mrodriquez2006 said:


> here's one I could get....she's napping on my mail lol
> 
> she's at home with my godmother right now who is babysitting...she sent it from her phone


The cute puppy arrived inside a USPS priority box? hahaha just kidding. Your puppy is sooo cute. When I bought my puppy, I used to watch her on a webcam when I'm at work. I wanted to know what my puppy was doing when I'm not at home. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^ awww that's a great idea LOL!!!  i know....i realized after i posted it people might get the wrong impression LOL


----------



## brahh

NorthStar said:


> So after months of searching for a new job after being laid off, my hubby finally got a great offer from a company in Cincinnati today!  I am 99% sure that we are going to accept it...so does anyone in that region have any good advice for me...on anything LOL?  Never fear, I have already located the nearest Coach boutique and outlet ...
> 
> Btw, this will be the first ever state that I have lived in that doesn't begin with the letter 'M'...(Minnesota, then Maine, Montana for a bit, and most recently Michigan...)
> 
> Oh and it is the most southern too...yikes I might melt!!!



NorthStar, I was born and raised in that area (Monroe...right where the outlet is!!!) and have a daughter, SIL, and grandchildren that live in Monroe. You'll love the Cincy area. Great shopping, lots of things to do. And, so many great areas to live. Oh, BTW, don't get rid of your heavy coat...LOL!


----------



## Pinkified J

^^ So happy, I bought a brand new wristlet at Plato's closet!!
I usually don't buy from second hand stores since the bags are usually very dirty inside but this was an exemption!!

This one was clean inside and look like it has been never been worn or gently worn.  It still had the price tags on from the factory store and it was like new! 
^^ $10!! =D


----------



## NorthStar

brahh said:


> NorthStar, I was born and raised in that area (Monroe...right where the outlet is!!!) and have a daughter, SIL, and grandchildren that live in Monroe. You'll love the Cincy area. Great shopping, lots of things to do. And, so many great areas to live. Oh, BTW, don't get rid of your heavy coat...LOL!



No kidding!  My DH's job is actually in Hamilton.  We have started looking a bit online for something to rent in the area at least until we can sell our house here in Michigan.  They are paying for at least 3 days worth of a "house-hunting" trip, so we'll probably head that direction in a couple of weeks.  I might have some more questions for you then!  Great to know that I have someone that knows the area so well...oh and that I will still have a use for some of my winter gear LOL!


----------



## NorthStar

Pinkified J said:


> ^^ So happy, I bought a brand new wristlet at Plato's closet!!
> I usually don't buy from second hand stores since the bags are usually very dirty inside but this was an exemption!!
> 
> This one was clean inside and look like it has been never been worn or gently worn.  It still had the price tags on from the factory store and it was like new!
> ^^ $10!! =D



What a great find! A clean wristlet for $10?  Awesome!


----------



## candac3mari3

It's me again!!! We had our baby!!! Gavin Michael was born 8/30/09 6lb 10oz. He's growing so fast!!!!!! 
(DH bought me a coach "push present" teehee!!!)


----------



## daniellesmommy

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## cz22

Babies and puppies! So cute! Congrats! And thanks for sharing all the cute pictures.


----------



## daniellesmommy

I'm so frustrated. I have had some type of cold for a month now! I took antibiotics at the begining of the month but last week I started getting worse again. Sore throat, fever, cough, no fun. So I spent the day in the ER yesterday cause getting in to see a Dr. was impossible. They have no clue what is wrong with me. All my blood work came back fine, no strep, no flu, nothing. So they sent me home. Didn't give me anything, nothing. I am so tired of being sick!!


----------



## wifeyb

Hiiii!!! ok so i had a pt yesterday with this wallet, only it was the long sized one....brain fart, whats the style number or whats it called?! and this colors name???! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-authentic-gold-COACH-wallet-french-purse_W0QQitemZ220480621887QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3355ab4d3f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## wifeyb

ps-candac your baby is precious!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Oh congrats Candace!!!!  You baby is just so precious...


----------



## New2Coach

Omg, you baby is adorable! I love that 2nd pic. Sooo cute! Congrats on both your new additions...your son and your new Coach


----------



## CoachGirl12

candac3mari3 said:


> It's me again!!! We had our baby!!! Gavin Michael was born 8/30/09 6lb 10oz. He's growing so fast!!!!!!
> (DH bought me a coach "push present" teehee!!!)


Awwww candace, he is too precious! Congrats!!


----------



## wifeyb

*soooooo whens the next Coach RAOK?? im so ready for it@@@*


----------



## tracyree

blah956 said:


> is the sequin silver poppy handbag selling out in stores? i've visted several macys and havent' found them. i've visited only one coach store and they didn't have it.



I was at my boutique last night and they said the silver sequin bag is sold out. They checked the computer and there were 1200 black sequin bags and 10 red sequin bags. Soooo......since I had a PCE card, I ordered a red one!!   I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## wifeyb

*i bet the red one will be HOTTTT* 
cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

If you went to a "POPPY PARTY" and got your picture taken in their camera booth, you might be on their website!

http://www.coach.com/poppy-us/index.html


----------



## wifeyb

Oooo let us know if any of you are in there!!! Im def not


----------



## jeh3v

I got a speeding ticket on the way to work today  And I'm not feeling well, my allergies are acting up. I just want to go home and crawl back into bed! :cry: /rant


----------



## jennalovesbags

jeh3v said:


> I got a speeding ticket on the way to work today  And I'm not feeling well, my allergies are acting up. I just want to go home and crawl back into bed! :cry: /rant



So sorry you're not having a good day. At least it's Wed. which means its aaaallmost the weekend!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Hey ladies, I need you to think happy thoughts for me. I made it to the second round of interviews for a job. Out of 168 applicants. They saw about 10-12 in the first round so not sure how many they narrowed it down to. thanks!


----------



## vtfroggie

jennalovesbags said:


> Hey ladies, I need you to think happy thoughts for me. I made it to the second round of interviews for a job. Out of 168 applicants. They saw about 10-12 in the first round so not sure how many they narrowed it down to. thanks!



How awesome.  Keep up the good work!    <-- Sending you some happy, good luck vibes your way!


----------



## jeh3v

jennalovesbags said:


> Hey ladies, I need you to think happy thoughts for me. I made it to the second round of interviews for a job. Out of 168 applicants. They saw about 10-12 in the first round so not sure how many they narrowed it down to. thanks!


 
Thanks Jenna and GOOD LUCK with your interview!!! I too had to do two rounds of interviews for my job, and I know how nerve racking it can be! Sending job dust your way!


----------



## wifeyb

J!! How fast were you going?!?! Where was the fire? Lol


----------



## wifeyb

Um I just got the new coach email and I HAVE to have the new Madison leopard print!!!!


----------



## jeh3v

Well, ALLEGEDLY the speed limit on our interstate goes from 70 to 55. Little ole me didn't know that and was happily going 70 when I got pulled over :cry:


----------



## mistic

any1 got coach outlet email? need to enquire sth.. pls pm me if u do, thk alot..


----------



## wifeyb

mistic--huh?? 
ive not got any outlet email yet...


----------



## wifeyb

jeh!! did you hear eric and the queen from trueblood are dating in real life? awwww
and sookie and bill are engaged in real life? awwwww lol
and arent edward and bella dating in real life?
all these vampires and thieir leading ladies!!!


----------



## cz22

Jenna, as my family says "good skill" since you have gotten that far in the interviews because of your skills, not just luck. I hope you get the job!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

looks like we have a coachie!

















she can fit in the dustbag lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## jeh3v

wifeyb said:


> jeh!! did you hear eric and the queen from trueblood are dating in real life? awwww
> and sookie and bill are engaged in real life? awwwww lol
> and arent edward and bella dating in real life?
> all these vampires and thieir leading ladies!!!


 
Wifey, I knew that Stephen and Anna were engaged, and I've heard rumors about Kstew and Rpatz for months (hope it's true!!!) but I didn't know about 'Eric and the queen'! But Alexander is mine!


----------



## wifeyb

And J!! Did you know Alexander is in lady gaga's papArazzi video?! He's her love in it thy are all over each other. Jealous!!!! She kills him at the end!!! YouTube it!!


----------



## jeh3v

OMG I've seen that video and didn't even realize that was him!   Now I have to go watch it again!


----------



## jeh3v

ETA Oops I was thinking of the the Love Games video. Going to go watch that one now!


----------



## jeh3v

Just got done watching it...the beginning = YUM!


----------



## wifeyb

I know right?! I saw his name on the screen and was hooked!!! Yummmmy


----------



## Melys28

Melanie your pup is adorable!!! Love her!!! 
Also what is the op next to names on here now?? Can someone please help me? I tried to search it , I did not find anything


----------



## cz22

^^Original Poster (or something like that), i.e. the person who started that particular thread.


So I finally got to try the new Rita's flavors.  The pumpkin pie was a strong flavor but I'm thinking it would be really good in a misto. I got caramel apple and it was amazing!


----------



## wifeyb

*im so EXCITED!!!!!! 
today is our indy tpf coach meet!!!!! im starting to get ready now! its going to be so much fun!!!!!! ill have pics up tonite im sure in our thread *


----------



## jeh3v

Who is ready for some cooler weather?! :raises hand: All of my Fall stuff is just begging to be worn!


----------



## wifeyb

Omg soo loving this weather today! It's a fall day all windows open, got my mulled cider candles burning...can't get any better!


----------



## September24

Melys28 said:


> Melanie your pup is adorable!!! Love her!!!
> Also what is the op next to names on here now?? Can someone please help me? I tried to search it , I did not find anything


 
Its who started the thread.


----------



## jeh3v

wifeyb said:


> Omg soo loving this weather today! It's a fall day all windows open, got my mulled cider candles burning...can't get any better!



It's about 78 degrees here today! Quite a bit cooler than it has been!


----------



## oopsididitagain

96 today here and supposed to be 101 tomorrow.  I wish I could move away from Vegas but then I wouldn't have 3 Coach outlets.  Oh well, I wouldn't care!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I finally joined the farmville bandwagon... too addicting!! lol


----------



## Melys28

September24 said:


> Its who started the thread.



Thanks for responding/letting me know!
Also thank you to CZ22,I appreciate it ")


----------



## Melys28

jennalovesbags said:


> I finally joined the farmville bandwagon... too addicting!! lol



OMG I love Farmville ITA it is addicting!! I want a bigger farm, however, I need more neighbors!


----------



## daniellesmommy

Nice weather here today too! Around 75! Says we might get showers but its just teasing us. SoCal never gets rain. LMAO


----------



## madeofdreams

Can I ask if any one has any email addresses of SAs working in Coach Outlets (e.g. Desert Hill outlets) which I can write to, to request to be included for sales notifications? I am currently residing outside USA and don't have access to the outlet malls as often as I would like to  I have seen in other sub forums where some SAs (from other brands) do from time to time, send out emails to customers, with pictures of bags on sale in their store. Feel free to PM me too. Many thanks!


----------



## jennalovesbags

so bummed, just found out I didn't get the job I thought for sure I had. It's nice to be in the top 3 out of 171, but consideration doesn't pay the bills. I still have time since I'm still in school but it's frustrating.


----------



## wifeyb

*sorry to hear that jenna! something better will come along! it all will work out...

awww MJ and BB are doing halloween RAOKS.....when is our next one gonna be? *


----------



## mm16

awh halloween would be fun! lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

You know, I finally have figured out why someone put UPS drivers in the world... because when they flirt with you it's hilarious... and I'm sitting there smiling back going "Boy I would BREAK you... "


----------



## jeh3v

^:lolots:

Jenna, so sorry to hear about the job  I hope something better will come along for you soon!!!


----------



## wifeyb

why am i so tired at 8:02pm?!?!? lol i slept til 10! 
sitting here browsing for a halloween avatar....


----------



## jennalovesbags

Melys28 said:


> OMG I love Farmville ITA it is addicting!! I want a bigger farm, however, I need more neighbors!



If anyone wants to find me on facebook and join in for farmville, you can find me at www.facebook.com/jenna.dell


----------



## T-Girl

Ode to My Magenta Ergo Pleated Satchel
Today I will be taking out my Magenta Ergo Pleated Satchel. It's been awhile since I took this beauty out. Every time I take it out, I think of LuvsBags&Shoes who got me to reconsider this bag.

The first time I saw it, I couldn't make heads or tails of it because of the big kisslock right in the middle. Many of my co-workers gasp in absolute shock and wonder and the pretty feminine design. I have tried this style in different colours and none of them look that good on me, except this one particular colour. Thankfully, I got this Ergo Pleated Satchel at an amazing price of $129.99 at the outlet. It took forever for the price of this Coach style bag to go down. Most times, this bag would be hovering around $299.99 and would stay there. When the price dropped, I had to get it and then surprisingly, they were all gone. This bag also commemorates the frantic search for the *next* perfect Coach bag at the outlet. It was such a wonderous rush to find another amazing deal at the outlet. I am happy I got this one and I tested the magnets and they are both equally strong.

Most of the other Ergo Pleated Satchels had one magnet that was very strong and the other was terribly weak. That would mean that if one of the two handles dropped, the bag would open up on one side completely and it would be so frustrating to close it again. I don't know why they chose these dinky small magnets instead of a fully 'invisible' magnet like the Parker Hippies. I am guessing that the stronger 'invisible' lip magnets would jeopardize the poofy dumpling style of the bag. Still, the Parker Hippie has a nice poofy shape too.

I know one thing, I do have a few Coach handbags that I got at amazing sales and I tend to orbit around the same ones because they are comfortable and easy to carry. This satchel is a little trickier to maneuver around because my Cherry Handbag Organizers would have trouble fitting inside them and it would be rather pointless adding something extra like that when clearly the Ergo Pleated Satchel has more than enough compartments to accommodate the extra stuff. I think I am afraid of using this bag because it has the perfect pink satin lining and dirtying it would just kill me! But still, if I don't use it it just sits inside my closet mocking me and my lack of control or compassion for not using this beautiful bag.

I am surprised how well this fits all my stuff. It is like a chipmunk with two cheeks that you can stuff and stuff and the poofy pockets can accomodate more and more nutty stuff. I should be taking it out more and getting dressed up so I look feminine enough for this beauty.

Another thing, I don't like dressing up. It's too much trouble. I like the bag dress me up when I carry it. Casual wear is so nice. I love that I can go to work dressed casually while toting a gorgeous Large Patent Zoe in all its shiny brilliance and not bat an eyelash about how I look alongside this bag. Even my other Ergo Pleated handbags don't need that extra bit of finesse from my clothing wardrobe.

Unfortunately, my Ergo Pleated Satchel seems to demand that extra bit of attention. It's probably because of the giant brass bew bew kisslocks right in the middle that snap smartly to close the central compartment. I feel like I should be wearing a skirt (or better yet a dress) with sandals, sunglasses and a sunhat and a big loosely flowing pink shawl. I wouldn't be caught dead in such an outfit--especially when the temperature is hovering around 6 degrees Celsius, gray skies with warning of impending rain and high winds. Also, this is clearly not my style--I'm more of a T-Shirt and jeans kinda gal.

I'll try to figure something out and matching this handbag the best I can. Maybe I need to renovate my wardrobe but I know I won't because I found my comfort level and that would be hard to change.

Ha ha, this is probably one of the longest entries on this thread. I have been working every single day since the middle of last month. I am dog tired and feeling a little grouchy. I can't wait for Thanksgiving's weekend to arrive so I can finally sleep and have some turkey. I am lucky to have a friend who likes to cook as I am the kind of friend who enjoys helping around the kitchen and preparing the place settings. It's been a really busy two weeks and carrying this gorgeous handbag will recharge my energy abit.

Now I have to get ready for work but selecting this rare Coach beauty from my collection is half the battle.

Oh yeah, here is a picture of my Magenta Ergo Pleated Satchel:


----------



## wifeyb

*oh T-Girl!!!! i love the story behind the bag!!!! 
i have to point out my favorite line "the giant brass bew bew kisslocks" :lolots:*
*
i have this bag too same color and shes my absolute favorite!*


----------



## wifeyb

*we are getting ready to go to the pumpkin patch!!! its 53 out now with a high or 61, kinda nippy, but perfect for today!!!
ill have to post a pic later of my little pinkin head and his pumpkin he picks! *


----------



## T-Girl

^I'm glad you like my story, WifeyB!^  

Actually,  the first time I saw those shiny brass kisslocks they remind me of 'male thingies' like underneath a chihuahua or something.  That's why this style handbag bugged the heck out of me!    I didn't want to carry a bag looking like that.  

But, eventually, I have gone passed that immature stage and started to like the bag--especially when it was marked down low enough to risk a chance on not liking it afterwards.

I had a nice quiet day at work and didn't get too many clients asking for help.  It was a good day and my co-workers, again, admired my Magenta Ergo Pleated Satchel.  I may even consider taking it out tomorrow as well.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

T-Girl great story and very well told.  I love the Ergo I have 3 and waiting on my 4th.  I have 1 Ergo Pleated Satchel - in Pink Pnt Leather with the tatersall Lining, 2 Hobos one in White and one Pond Pnt Leather both have the Legacy lining and I am wanting for my 4th.  I can see why you love this bag.


----------



## blah956

usually i don't think much of coach bags, but lately they've been having some real cute stuff!


----------



## oopsididitagain

T-girl, loved your ergo satchel story, you almost made me want one in that color but I still love my rose ergo satchel, rather.  You should write more odes to your bags but put them in the other thread about older Coach bags so they'll be collected neatly there for our reading pleasure.  You're a great writer!


----------



## wifeyb

iiiii dont wanna work, i just wanna bang on the drums all day


----------



## tlingitgirl

T-girl, that was a wonderful ode to your Magenta Ergo Pleated Satchel.  Keep up the great writing!


----------



## jeh3v

As some of you may know, we've been going through the house buying process. I just wanted to share that we FINALLY got the fully executed contract back today!    Now I just have to hope that the appraisal, inspection, and closing go well!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190338490208

OK, I'm pretty sure it had to be one of you purple addicts that just won this auction ;p  Which one of you was it ;p


----------



## cz22

^^ Was thinking about it Bunny, but I saw it a few hours ago with no extra time to get pictures... oh well.


----------



## cz22

jeh3v said:


> As some of you may know, we've been going through the house buying process. I just wanted to share that we FINALLY got the fully executed contract back today!    Now I just have to hope that the appraisal, inspection, and closing go well!


Congrats! It must be so exciting to be getting your own house!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> ^^ Was thinking about it Bunny, but I saw it a few hours ago with no extra time to get pictures... oh well.


^ One purple fan down... more to go


----------



## jeh3v

cz22 said:


> Congrats! It must be so exciting to be getting your own house!


 
Thank you!  I think at this point it's more nerve racking than anything...I'll be excited on move-in day!


----------



## jennalovesbags

J- make sure you take updated pics once you're all moved in!


----------



## jeh3v

^Don't worry, I will!  We have a bunch of painting to do, not to mention we are putting down new floors before we move in. Needless to say I'm not looking forward to all of the work


----------



## oopsididitagain

I went though my closet today and found my old jeans that were way too tight for me and my daughter wanted to try them on.  Well she fit great in them and looks beautiful.  She wanted them so I gave them to her.  It made me feel a wee bit "aging".  What makes you feel old?

Oh and, A big congrats on your new home, jeh3v!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

^ I'm 24 and have gray hair, and have had it for years. Not that there is in anything wrong at all with gray hair, but I don't feel like I've earned it yet! lol


----------



## wifeyb

its 3am and i cant sleep, upset stomach....
jeh i cant wait to see pics of the new place! what a nice christmas this year for you in your new home!!


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks Oops and Wifey! 

And I'm with you Jenna, I'm 22 and already have grays


----------



## Deathly Sweet

I missed out on the patent camel sabrina, so hopefully they'll release a similar colour with the audrey soon!





Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## jeh3v

^Maybe it's a Japan exclusive?


----------



## shalomnurse

Deathly Sweet said:


> I missed out on the patent camel sabrina, so hopefully they'll release a similar colour with the audrey soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about this?


 Oooo - I love that Camel Audrey.  I hope we can get it here eventually.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NWT-COACH-Z...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a016d849f

Anyone see this Zebra Haircalf Large Brooke? OMG! Beautiful!


----------



## candcpeck

bunnymasseuse said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NWT-COACH-Z...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a016d849f
> 
> Anyone see this Zebra Haircalf Large Brooke? OMG! Beautiful!



Wow, that is a beautiful bag. In my dreams......


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

bunnymasseuse said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NWT-COACH-Z...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a016d849f
> 
> Anyone see this Zebra Haircalf Large Brooke? OMG! Beautiful!


 

wow, she is a beauty. hope i can see her IRL and touch her


----------



## miss_chiff

bunnymasseuse said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NWT-COACH-Z...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a016d849f
> 
> Anyone see this Zebra Haircalf Large Brooke? OMG! Beautiful!



  Ok...so the bunnies r up at coach heaven with the sweaters...
But, these cow?/zebras are in my closet...amongst the shoes that is. Years ago I picked up some coach cow?/zebra print fur (like this handbag)very high heeled clogs. Hardly wear them, not too comfy. But, I'm sure the bag is.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

miss_chiff said:


> Ok...so the bunnies r up at coach heaven with the sweaters...
> But, these cow?/zebras are in my closet...amongst the shoes that is. Years ago I picked up some coach cow?/zebra print fur (like this handbag)very high heeled clogs. Hardly wear them, not too comfy. But, I'm sure the bag is.


Yeah, thank god cow's don't eat bunnies or I'd have to buy more cow bags to make up for the difference


----------



## miss_chiff

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yeah, thank god cow's don't eat bunnies or I'd have to buy more cow bags to make up for the difference



It's funny, ur as much of a nutter as I am...you actually have the same kind of twisted humor  cheers! I mean 'moooo eat mo chikin!'


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

hey.. anyone know if these shoes are comfortable? I do a bit of puppetry (nothing professional.. yet) and since I'm staring at my feet for a long time, I like to wear cute shoes.. lol.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The flatness ^^ does not bother me, it's where the back of the shoe rubs against my heel 

SOOO excited I'll be in the San Francisco area!


----------



## wifeyb

jeh3v said:


> Thanks Oops and Wifey!
> 
> And I'm with you Jenna, I'm 22 and already have grays



no way your 22!!!!! i always thought you were like 28-29!!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

wifeyb said:


> no way your 22!!!!! i always thought you were like 28-29!!!!


^ LMAO I'm not sure if it's good or bad to be younger than you look ;p


----------



## jeh3v

wifeyb said:


> no way your 22!!!!! i always thought you were like 28-29!!!!


 
Yep!  I'll be 23 in March!  Is that bad that you thought I was older? :wondering


----------



## jeh3v

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^ LMAO I'm not sure if it's good or bad to be younger than you look ;p


 
I suppose it will be good when I turn 40!


----------



## oopsididitagain

jeh3v said:


> Yep!  I'll be 23 in March!  Is that bad that you thought I was older? :wondering


J, I thought that you were older than that, too, until you told me your age.  Not because of how you look but because you seem mature on the forum, you're smart for your age.  Also, I didn't have my first Coach bag until I was 37 so I just assume anyone with a collection like yours that you must be older.    Oh, I'm a March baby, too!


----------



## jeh3v

^Aww thanks Oops!  I think I often get mistaken for older IRL too!  Yay for Aries babies!


----------



## jeh3v

Coachies! I need couch advice...yes you read that right, couch not Coach! 

Yay or nay?


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I like that couch very much.*


----------



## oopsididitagain

I like a long 8 foot couch I can stretch out on.  lol  The curved kind aren't as comfy.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I highly recommend a chaise lounge and a straight couch


----------



## mcoop13

I agree with oops- it is a beautiful couch but doesn't look like it would be comfy to lay on or watch movies on if you can't stretch out all the way. Maybe it's longer than it looks in the picture?


----------



## jeh3v

^It's very long actually, it is curved though so I hope it's not uncomfortable. It's big enough for two people to lay down on each side and still room for someone in the middle  The picture is kind of decieving as it's 15 feet measured all the way around the back.


----------



## cz22

Looks like a great couch! My aunt and uncle have one like that, where two people can lay on it, and it is so comfy!  I like it!


----------



## kattykay

Jeh3v I like that couch, the only thing I dont like about it is the seperate cusions on the back.  Idk how you and your hubby and your friends are with furniture like that be my mom had one when we were younger and the back cushions got all messed up from people sitting on it weird.  It was a little disformed after 2 years and it was from Macys so it wasnt some cheap piece of furniture.


----------



## oopsididitagain

katty's right, my couch has the separate cushions on the back and they get squished down the wrong way and I'm always having to "knead" them back up in shape.  My next sofa won't have removable back cushions.


----------



## jeh3v

What do ya'll mean separate? Do you mean like not attached to the back of the couch? These are attached and not removable, they just look like pillows lined up across the back of the couch but they are attached.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Oh, I meant the removable ones get to be mis-shapen after awhile.  Not attached ones.  It's my kids that mess mine up, not me.  If you have no kids then it doesn't matter, any kind are good.


----------



## jeh3v

^Ok, that's what I thought you meant. I don't know though, I do have an SO that acts like a child sometimes


----------



## Sweet-Toad

so.. lol idk where to put it but i just wanted to tell u coachies cause u prob will understand my pain lol
i lost my mini skinny today( i use it as a wallet... so lost my id, train pass, credit cards, lib card, debit card, school id, cash, other miscellaneous stuff like this engraved key with my name on it my friend got for me from mexico lol)
neways. yeah i lost it someone from when i was in class to when i was walking out to the bus.. so sad.  i really hope someone turns it in at the school lost and found. . . 

that is all . lol sorry change the sub on this thread


----------



## oopsididitagain

Sweet-Toad, I really hope someone turns it in for you.  I'll say a little prayer about it.  I use my mini-skinny as a wallet, too.  Makes my purse a lot lighter.


----------



## Sweet-Toad

awwe thanks so much oops! 
yeah a mini skinny totally helps when im wearin scrubs


----------



## muranogrl

I'm so sorry Toad!  I would die without my minny skinny!


----------



## jeh3v

Good luck in finding your skinny Sweet Toad!


----------



## sarah.jane

I just can't help but taunt any Tennessee Titans fans out there!  Enjoying the "shellacking" that my beloved Patriots are givin' ya?    Love it!


----------



## wifeyb

omg. 
there is a lg. op art sabrina and matching wallet on ebay for $96
no reserve and 21 minutes left!
totally not mine, but WOW! lol already posted in the ebay thread.
just wanted to spread the word!


----------



## Sweet-Toad

jeh3v said:


> Good luck in finding your skinny Sweet Toad!





muranogrl said:


> I'm so sorry Toad!  I would die without my minny skinny!



Thanks so much u two.
i hope i find it.


----------



## jeh3v

sarah.jane said:


> I just can't help but taunt any Tennessee Titans fans out there! Enjoying the "shellacking" that my beloved Patriots are givin' ya?  Love it!


 
:hangs head in shame: I am unable to digest or understand how and why we suck so much!  I watched about 5 minutes of the game before I felt sick and turned it off


----------



## Hoohoo3542

wifeyb said:


> omg.
> there is a lg. op art sabrina and matching wallet on ebay for $96
> no reserve and 21 minutes left!
> totally not mine, but WOW! lol already posted in the ebay thread.
> just wanted to spread the word!



I kicked myself when I saw how cheap that sold for!  I was amazed!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

That is crazy, I never get deals like that but I have stoped spending so much time on Ebay and Bonanzle. I was just becoming fixated on the deals.

I have been sick for two weeks with bronchitis and then the flu I just hate this I feel out of it.  I just started working again...


----------



## jeh3v

^Aw  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## solanasummer10

Does anyone know the employment proccess at Coach.  I turned in my application last Thursday! I got turned down last year due to my credit ( I think?).


----------



## Sweet-Toad

Sweet-Toad said:


> so.. lol idk where to put it but i just wanted to tell u coachies cause u prob will understand my pain lol
> i lost my mini skinny today( i use it as a wallet... so lost my id, train pass, credit cards, lib card, debit card, school id, cash, other miscellaneous stuff like this engraved key with my name on it my friend got for me from mexico lol)
> neways. yeah i lost it someone from when i was in class to when i was walking out to the bus.. so sad.  i really hope someone turns it in at the school lost and found. . .
> 
> that is all . lol sorry change the sub on this thread



GOOD NEWS!!!
someone turned in my mini skinny to campus security and they called me!!!! yay!!!!!!!!
thanks everyone for the kind words!!!


----------



## kromequeen

My new coach bag cost  more than our second hand car, I got it on rodero drive, and I really had to talk myself into it, outside of louis vuitton's this is the most money I have ever laid down on a purse, but boy oh boy do I love it, it is call annie and is silver with alot  of do dads on it,


----------



## bunnymasseuse

kromequeen said:


> My new coach bag cost  more than our second hand car, I got it on rodero drive, and I really had to talk myself into it, outside of louis vuitton's this is the most money I have ever laid down on a purse, but boy oh boy do I love it, it is call annie and is silver with alot  of do dads on it,


:welcome2:
:tpfrox:

Hope to see more of you!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

kromequeen said:


> My new coach bag cost more than our second hand car, I got it on rodero drive, and I really had to talk myself into it, outside of louis vuitton's this is the most money I have ever laid down on a purse, but boy oh boy do I love it, it is call annie and is silver with alot of do dads on it,


 

:welcome2: to tPF.  The Annie is a stunning bag and has ton of detail.  Great purchase.  You should post pictures on a thread...  Enjoy.


----------



## jeh3v

I'm so fed up with this house buying process. I could literally just scream. They keep pushing back our closing date and asking for a million and one documents that I find completely unnecessary. I've given them everything except for my mom's pet cat. It's so frustrating! :censor: /rant


----------



## jennalovesbags

there are dairy barns on farmville now, so cute! I'm addicted haha

J, hang in there!


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks Jenna  Looks like it will either be this Thursday, or Monday the 2nd. HOPEFULLY no longer than that. On another note, I bought a pretty table for our house today that I'm excited about


----------



## mcoop13

^ That's awful about the house buying process! Hope you get to move in soon!


----------



## sarah.jane

^  I love that table!  I won't lie, I envy that you're shopping for things to go in your future home!  My hubby is overseas right now, but when he gets home we're going to start the hunt for one of our own.  Hang in there, I'm sure it will all work out for you.   <-- Those are for your new table.


----------



## jeh3v

Mcoop, thank you!  I'm chomping at the bit big time because I feel like we got an accepted offer forever and a day ago! 

Sarah.jane, aw thanks  When is your DH coming home? It's a long tiring process, I will tell you that. When we were looking and looking for so long, I thought THAT was the hard part. Little did I know the emotional roller coaster hadn't begun yet! 

Best part is I got the table for a mere $128!


----------



## sarah.jane

Whoa that's a steal!  We don't really know when he's coming home.  Sometime in either December or January.  Gotta love the military.


----------



## wifeyb

iii dont wanna work, i just wanna bang on the drums all day 

ok ok i really need to get off here and straighten my hair!!!!! off to work BOOooo and im there til 730pm


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks Sarah! I thought so too, I snatched it fast! Now I just have to find some chairs!  I hope your DH makes it home safe and soon!


----------



## jeh3v

We are cleared to close!  My lender is trying to see if she can pull off a closing tomorrow, but it seems unlikely as the title company originally said they needed 72 hours to close and this would make it 24 or less. But we'll see. If not, we will close Monday. Send good luck my way ladies because I really hope it's tomorrow!


----------



## cz22

Wow J! That sounds like such a relief after all the hoops they make you jump through! I think we need some pictures of this one


----------



## cz22

Anyone dressing up for halloween? I haven't dressed up for years, but a friend is throwing a party. So fiance and I are going to be the fairy godparents from fairly odd parents. I'm excited because I get to dye the fiance's hair green!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Wow that is so cool.  I love that Idea.

I am going to dress up, my DD is going sa Snow White and I am going as the Wicked Step Mother, DH is undecided.  We are just going to my SIL block party..


----------



## jeh3v

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Just got the news back, closing tomorrow!     I'm so happy!!!!! That will give us the weekend to start moving and painting, that way we can have everything done to lay floors next weekend! 


Cz, thanks for the words of encouragement! I will post before pics later and then after pics when I'm done putting my touch on it  And for Halloween, I'll be dressed up in sweatpants and paint  I usually dress up every year though. The past few years I have been a baseball player, flapper girl, Pebbles (and SO was BamBam), and Zorro


----------



## COACH ADDICT

jeh3v said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!! Just got the news back, closing tomorrow!     I'm so happy!!!!! That will give us the weekend to start moving and painting, that way we can have everything done to lay floors next weekend!
> 
> 
> Congrats Jeh3v I know it has been a long road but once you close on the house you will feel awesome.  It does not matter the amout of work you will have, just know that it is yours is an amazing felling..


----------



## Justinsgirl

solanasummer10 said:


> Does anyone know the employment proccess at Coach. I turned in my application last Thursday! I got turned down last year due to my credit ( I think?).


 
If they are interested they'll call you, they do group interviews and then for those they like they do background checks and if you pass that then you're hired. Did you just apply for seasonal? The seasonal allotment rocks! Good luck!


----------



## cz22

jeh3v said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!! Just got the news back, closing tomorrow!    I'm so happy!!!!! That will give us the weekend to start moving and painting, that way we can have everything done to lay floors next weekend!
> 
> 
> Cz, thanks for the words of encouragement! I will post before pics later and then after pics when I'm done putting my touch on it  And for Halloween, I'll be dressed up in sweatpants and paint  I usually dress up every year though. The past few years I have been a baseball player, flapper girl, Pebbles (and SO was BamBam), and Zorro


Sounds like you have even more exciting things this year, Congrats!  I wonder if you'll get trick-or-treaters at your new place


----------



## jeh3v

Thank you CoachAddict.  I've been so dragged down through all of the details of this process that I haven't been able to enjoy it and it's finally paying off! The excitement I've been missing is hitting me now!!!!

Cz, thank you girl  We were thinking about that actually! We were supposed to originally close this past Monday the 26th, so we were thinking we would be a little bit settled in at this point and could do the trick or treat thing. I think we will be too busy painting though and will have to turn off the porch light :cry: Makes me sad because I was really looking forward to it. Our neighborhood is HUGE, 19,000 families to be exact, and we were told that other neighborhoods in the area, church groups, etc. drop kids off by the bus load because there are so many houses  I was really looking forward to all of the madness!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Oh Jeh3v, I'm so happy to hear your good news, now you can make that house your own and think of how pretty it will look being painted your colors you pick.  I want to see those pictures someday, too!  After I did my house painting I never wanted to do that again.  haha  Glad I still like the colors/styles I picked because they're there for a long time.
I'm not dressing up for Halloween, I usually don't.  Probably the most I'll do is wear black and apply my NARS Trans Siberian Red Lipstick and lots of eyeliner being a vamped-up ME.


----------



## jeh3v

Oops, thank you!  I'm really excited, and exhausted! Stayed up till 1 in the morning packing and THEN had dinner, then had to get up bright and early for work today. I'm worn out! We are tackling the painting this weekend, and luckily my SO knows someone who is a painter and has the huge things you stand on to paint up high, so we can reach up the tall walls. He is coming over to help for the small payment of pizza and beer, so I'm a happy camper  I'll be sure to post before and after pictures...I'm thinking it's going to be quite the transformation once it's all done!


----------



## drewswife07

Hello Ladies,
This is my first time posting and I have a burning question! Didn't know where this post should go, so here it is.  I had a large black carly bag and it started shredding. Long story short, Coach gave me credit.  The thing is I really liked my bag.  I found a website called all-designerhandbags.com.  They are claiming high quality 100% money back guarantee.  I found a chocolate med. Carly for 170.00? I dunno if that sounds right..I know it originally retailed for like 350.00.  Please help.  Thanks


----------



## COACH ADDICT

drewswife07 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> This is my first time posting and I have a burning question! Didn't know where this post should go, so here it is. I had a large black carly bag and it started shredding. Long story short, Coach gave me credit. The thing is I really liked my bag.  I found a website called all-designerhandbags.com. They are claiming high quality 100% money back guarantee. I found a chocolate med. Carly for 170.00? I dunno if that sounds right..I know it originally retailed for like 350.00. Please help. Thanks


 

Hi WELCOME TO TPF..  You need to pos the bag on "Authenticate This" Sub-forum.  The Carly is lovely but a very copied bag.  The price is good as long as the bag is Mid size in up because this bag is very sought after. 

If you get the bag post it in a cool reveal and Welcome again..


----------



## wifeyb

Haha im watching the office and Jim wrote the word "book" on his face and he was facebook! Hahaha


----------



## NorthStar

wifeyb said:


> Haha im watching the office and Jim wrote the word "book" on his face and he was facebook! Hahaha



Ah HA!  There's my quick costume answer, if I don't decide to put more effort into it this year lol.


----------



## drewswife07

I haven't purchased the bag but thanks for the info..


----------



## wifeyb

so i finally watching the proposal with sandra bullock and ryan reynolds, and i loved it! hes such a hottie!!! and i keep singing over and over now "it takes 2 to make the things go riiiight...." LOL


----------



## cz22

CA, what did your husband end up dressing up as? Any one else dress up yesterday?


----------



## wifeyb

i didnt dress up yesterday, just my little man. well and dressed up on friday at work...


----------



## cz22

wifeyb said:


> i didnt dress up yesterday, just my little man. well and dressed up on friday at work...


Your little one in his lion costume was so cute! I love little kid costumes! One of my fiance's cousins turned one yesterday, and she was dressed a curious george and her dad was the man in the yellow hat!


----------



## wifeyb

how cute!! Linc's 1st bday last year was curious george theme! this year is wonder pets!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

wifeyb said:


> so i finally watching the proposal with sandra bullock and ryan reynolds, and i loved it! hes such a hottie!!! and i keep singing over and over now "it takes 2 to make the things go riiiight...." LOL


 

This is one of my fav movies.   I think it all works.


----------



## wifeyb

i may even watch it again tonight!! i can never have enough ryan reynolds!!


----------



## mcoop13

I love Ryan Reynolds! That movie was so cute!


----------



## jeh3v

Ryan Reynolds is FINE! That was a cute movie! 

I have house-in-progress pics to share!  

Living room window before:






Living room window semi-after 





Dining and a peek at the living room window before:





Semi-after:





Master Bathtub before:





Semi-after:





We have a lot more work to do but it's a start! We painted almost 1100 sq. feet this weekend!


----------



## cz22

That looks great J! I love what you did with the windows!


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks C!  I want to line the curtains and add a thick stripe in a different color along the bottom so that they hit the floor. I just haven't decided what color yet


----------



## CoachGirl12

jeh3v said:


> ^Thanks C!  I want to line the curtains and add a thick stripe in a different color along the bottom so that they hit the floor. I just haven't decided what color yet


Everything looks so pretty J! How 'bout a chocolate brown? Isn't that what your curtains are?


----------



## mcoop13

^ Looks great!!!


----------



## bellagal

WOW, Jeh3v, that's an amazing transformation!!  It looks soooo beautiful!  You guys did great!  Love your colors!!  Congrats again!


----------



## jennalovesbags

that looks fantastic! It's amazing what a coat of paint can do!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Jeh3v, looks really great.  I love the bathroom...


----------



## mrodriquez2006

Oh my goodness! I just updated the inventory of my collection.  I factored in all the ebay purchases I have coming my way...and my coach grand total is *$$49,376.99*!  I am so close to the $50K mark!   and if I buy the bag I'm waiting for mid month, it will pass that! (it's a biggie)...I have 78 bags alone!!!

so my whole designer collection with all my handbags factored in is *$61,760.99*  and that's because I'm only 21  Someday I'll trade in all those for Hermes and Chanel LOL...j/k I could never leave my coach


----------



## mrodriquez2006

oh...and i also found my holy grail bag!!!! I have been looking for it for over a year!  they pop up very rarely on ebay...but i'm keeping my lips sealed until it comes...it will have its own reveal thread


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mrodriquez2006 said:


> oh...and i also found my holy grail bag!!!! I have been looking for it for over a year! they pop up very rarely on ebay...but i'm keeping my lips sealed until it comes...it will have its own reveal thread


 

Girl you are brave.  I tried to do this for insurance reasons and I just stopped it freaked me out.


----------



## CoachGirl12

mrodriquez2006 said:


> Oh my goodness! I just updated the inventory of my collection.  I factored in all the ebay purchases I have coming my way...and my coach grand total is *$$49,376.99*!  I am so close to the $50K mark!   and if I buy the bag I'm waiting for mid month, it will pass that! (it's a biggie)...I have 78 bags alone!!!
> 
> so my whole designer collection with all my handbags factored in is *$61,760.99*  and that's because I'm only 21  Someday I'll trade in all those for Hermes and Chanel LOL...j/k I could never leave my coach


Holy buckets! Thats a lot of bags mrod! Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## cz22

^^ Sounds like a sea of (mostly?) purple!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^^^ haha...it's really funny because my collection at first had NOTHING purple (just looking over old pictures)...it's like I had a purple explosion...coach started making more purple things and so I bit the bait LOL


----------



## ms-whitney

what a modest collection rodriguez!


----------



## wifeyb

J the living room and dining room look amazing!!!! i love that color! its like a cinnamon! how did you ever decide on that? for some reason i always thing maroon or mocha for any painting job....boring i know. but i LOVE this! and your bathroom looks great with the two tone walls!!!!! cant wait to see more pics!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Let's ALL send out our prayers to J (jeh3v) for her loss.  We love you J and we are here for you if you need someone to talk to! Sorry for you loss Hugs and Kisses


----------



## btobias

So sorry for your loss Julianne, my condolences go out to you and your family and may god give you the faith and strength you need to get through this hardship. Here for you as always J. God bless. xoxo


----------



## cz22

We're all here for you! Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## oopsididitagain

You're in my prayers, J.  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wifeyb

I'm sorry to hear about your loss!!
I've been looking to see who passed on, can someone fill me in?


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks you guys. It's been a tough week but I'm just taking it one day at a time. My dad was diagnosed with lung and bone cancer about 15 months ago and given 6 months to live, so it was really a miracle that we had as much time with him as we did. The last three weeks he had been in severe pain and was basically bed ridden, so I'm very thankful that he isn't in pain anymore. He passed in his sleep peacefully in his own bed. He had a very strong faith so I know where he is right now  and that's comforting.


----------



## jeh3v

wifeyb said:


> J the living room and dining room look amazing!!!! i love that color! its like a cinnamon! how did you ever decide on that? for some reason i always thing maroon or mocha for any painting job....boring i know. but i LOVE this! and your bathroom looks great with the two tone walls!!!!! cant wait to see more pics!!


 
Thanks Wifey  I've been kind of throwing myself into working on the house this weekend and it has really come along. It took FOREVER to lay the floors, but they are almost all done, we just have to do the half bath. We ripped up all the linoleum and carpet and replaced it with laminate hardwood and I just love how it warms it up. I'll try to get some pictures of it later. 

About the wall color, that's funny that you should call it cinnamon. I actually got the inspiration for the wall color from my Cinnamon Hippie that I adore so much  I will have to take a comparison picture and see how similar it is now that it's on the walls.


----------



## momofgirls

I am so sorry about your dad, my dad pass away from lung cancer and he was in so much pain and I will over heard my sister praying for God to take him and I didnt understand why she would pray for God to take him but the pain so so unbearable for him. Be strong and you and your family are in my thought and prayer.


----------



## jennalovesbags

So sorry about your dad, J. Losing mine is my biggest fear.


----------



## oopsididitagain

jeh3v, I've been praying for your family.  I lost my dad to prostrate and throat cancer.  He was 77.  
I missed you.


----------



## ASingleMom

jeh3v,

I am so sorry   It's never easy.  

My mother passed away in 2006 from metastatic lung cancer (went to brain, liver, bones, etc) and she is the reason I changed my focus from neurology to Radiation Oncology.  I see it every day and it never gets any easier.  

Hugs


----------



## CoachGirl12

Its good to see you back on the forum J! It sounds like you are keeping busy w/your house! Can't wait to see more pics after you have done more to it!


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks you guys  Momofgirls, Asinglemom, and Oops, it makes me sad to hear stories about more people having to go through what I'm going through. Oops, my dad was 60. 

S, I actually do have some more pics on my camera I can upload real quick, along with a new Coach purchase I need to post in my thread. Give me a quick second.


----------



## jeh3v

Excuse the mess, still trying to get some things arranged. It's a process! 







And here's a hallway pic of the new floors. We still have to put the shoe molding up of course. Man it was work getting them down. I'll have more pictures once we get more settled in. It's come a long way from white walls and nasty carpet!


----------



## oopsididitagain

So pretty, J!  I've always admired wooden flooring, it is warm and inviting.  Your hard work is really paying off.  Your house looks comfortable and calm.  
Your dad was kind of young still.  Both of my parents are gone now but they both lived to their mid seventies.  I'm not sure of their faith so that is disheartening to me.  I'm glad that your father had strong faith.  You have solace in that.


----------



## meridee

I absolutely love that everyone on here is so supportive of each other. The forum really is its own community.


----------



## wifeyb

J it looks amazing! and im anxious to see this parker comparision with the wall!!! lol
speaking of i ALMOST won a yellow parker on ebay, but got outbid.....


----------



## jeh3v

Oops, thank you!  I wanted to do earth tones but not make it boring, KWIM? I'm going to do accents of a burnt orange and cream for the living room. And yes he was pretty young but unfortunately cancer ravages the body and doesn't really care about age. Thank you as always for the kind words 

Wifey, thanks! I'll try to get a comparison pic tonight...it was definitely where I got the idea!  I saw that crazy deal on Ebay and was mad I didn't get to bid! It was a steal!


----------



## jeh3v

meridee said:


> I absolutely love that everyone on here is so supportive of each other. The forum really is its own community.


 
It really is  It was comforting for me in a hard time to know that I had a whole group of supportive people from a million miles away sending warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Cinnamon, burnt orange, I love that you're picking some of your paint colors from the Coach palette, J!


----------



## jeh3v

It's definitely where my color ideas come from! My living room will look like Cinnamon Hippie, Burnt Orange Pleated Ergo Satchel, Chocolate Zoe, Bone Maggie, and Spruce Green Legacy Turnlock Tote!


----------



## paula3boys

Jeh3v, your walls and floors are pretty. I love that cinnamon color. I think it is cute that you are going after some Coach colors. LOL


----------



## qtmiengrl

Does anybody know what this bag is? I haven't seen it anywhere. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxN3Si1Fn5w


----------



## cz22

qtmiengrl said:


> Does anybody know what this bag is? I haven't seen it anywhere.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxN3Si1Fn5w


I didn't watch much of the video, but from what I saw, I see a made-for-factory outlets version of the garcia 2008 legacy line. I think they are calling this line something confusing, like chelsea... check the shopping subforum for the outlet floorset thread. There were outlet pictures somewhere. I have no clue how the leather feels, but I am guessing it is thinner like the garcia leather.


----------



## qtmiengrl

^^ thank you. it looks a bit different though. the turnlock is towards the bottom of the bag. i dont know. i am in love with this. i gotta go to my outlet. =)


----------



## qtmiengrl

okay. i found it! it's style number F14030. yay!


----------



## jeh3v

More house pics!  SO decided it would be a good idea to completely gut and update our fireplace/mantle, and I have to say I'm really pleased with the results!

Before: 






During:





After:


----------



## jennalovesbags

ooo that's fabulous J!


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks Jenna!  I'm especially happy with the tile we picked out, I think it compliments the walls well. We are tackling the kitchen this weekend   That's the part I'm really dreading!


----------



## Mokey

LOVING the house pics!!!!!!!  LOVING the colors!  Congrats J!!!!!


----------



## SittinInCoach

Wow, J,  I am also loving the pics of your new home. Everything is looking great! love the fireplace and hardwood floors. I had no ideal they were in here, I hardly ever take a peek in here so glad I did! 

I'm glad you have the house to keep you a little busy during this difficult time, you have been in my thoughts. It does get better one day at a time. Take care.


----------



## cz22

J, I love everything you are doing with the house! Your pictures are gorgeous - I am loving the fireplace and the living room!!!

So I'm freaking out because I am giving a presentation today. I am fine with the presenting, but I am freaked out for the questions because I never know what to expect. Also, my slides are not complete yet... :shame:


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Wow Jev the fire place is gorgeous.  Will be great for stockings.


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks Mokey!  

Sittin, thanks girl...we've been working very hard trying to get it to look like how we want it, KWIM? Tackling the cabinets this weekend should be fun. And yes, this past weekend I just threw myself into working on the house, and it was a great distraction. 

Coach Addict, I actually got some really pretty pewter reindeer stocking holders as a housewarming gift, I can't wait until I can get around to decorating and put them to good use!


----------



## jeh3v

cz22 said:


> J, I love everything you are doing with the house! Your pictures are gorgeous - I am loving the fireplace and the living room!!!
> 
> So I'm freaking out because I am giving a presentation today. I am fine with the presenting, but I am freaked out for the questions because I never know what to expect. Also, my slides are not complete yet... :shame:


 
Thanks C! Don't be freaked about your presentation...I'm sure you'll do great! Hopefully no one will throw any curveball questions your way, and if they do just say "that is really a great question, I'm glad you asked it" while you stall for time!


----------



## cz22

jeh3v said:


> Thanks C! Don't be freaked about your presentation...I'm sure you'll do great! Hopefully no one will throw any curveball questions your way, and if they do just say "that is really a great question, I'm glad you asked it" while you stall for time!


Thanks!
I was told it went okay. I was super shaky because I had met with my advisor at 10 and she suggested tons of changes, but the presentation was at noon. So I didn't finish the changes, I didn't get the practice the changed version, and I was still making changes when I got there. I feel like I could have done better, but I didn't get any negative feedback, so I feel better about it. Though now I feel ready to stop working for the day and it's only 2p... ush:


----------



## daniellesmommy

Well my husband's closings that were suppose to close by mid December now won't until mid January. Argh I hate this business. Too bad most of his listings right now are short sales. They take forever. So now money is tighter than ever and with Christmas coming up it SUCKS!


----------



## oopsididitagain

My kids got me hooked on Animal Crossing video game for Wii and now I enjoy it as much as tPF.  Does anyone else here play it?  I've got to go pay off my house on that game.  I like to fish and find Super Mario Furniture!


----------



## oopsididitagain

My back has hurt for the past 2 wks. because I need a new bed already.  It's only been 4 years and it's worn out with hills and valleys.  We flip it regularly.  I want a new bed, like yesterday!  What is a good brand?  Sealy?  I'm going bed shopping tonight hopefully.  I feel like a 80 yr. old when my back is all kinky.


----------



## SittinInCoach

I feel your hurt! my shoulders and back have been hurting like mad, DH too. Plus we have a queen size over 5 yrs. old and it is so small when we both need to stretch out all are arms and legs. So we too are shopping for a whole new set well not all but I want the night stands to match at least so we will make it a Christmas present to ourselfs. I like Sealy and Serta and maybe with some sort of pillowtop with it but it will have to still be a bit semifirm.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I was thinking along the same lines as you, I want a king sized bed this time, queen still isn't big enough, especially when our second grader lays by us when we read to him and then the teenage girl comes and also lays down because she still likes to hear the child bedtime stories.  My nightstands are very wide though, and a king might not fit between them and the walls but, maybe.  I'm going to get something semifirm, too.  Not too firm, those kind make my arms go to sleep.  Not too soft, either.  I also don't want to spend a whole lot of money because I spent over a thousand once on a foam bed and it was the worst one I ever had my whole life!  Don't get that memory foam junk.


----------



## SittinInCoach

^ Yeah, I heard a lot of horror stories on those memory foams not good at all, sorry you had to learn the hard way especially with all that money involved. I laid down on some last weekend, semifirm with pillowtop a Serta forgot the name they listed it as and it felt good. I also did the Sealy one and it was nice so will take DH with me this weekend and do some more test runs and write the names down on each and rate them. 

We are going with a King. So will need new Headboard and frame I have a Cherrywood now but thinking to update to something more modern.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^My DH said that maybe for now we will get our guest room bed mattress and switch them out for us instead.  Poor visitors.  They will get the caved bed.  Well I guess this is a temporary fix for now.  We don't have many visitors, anyway.
I'll still consider the Sealy and Serta and check out the pillowtop kind, I'll take my time and look for sales now.  I don't really want to upgrade to a king headboard because my queen one matches my whole bedroom furniture, but I want a king bed.
Yes, it was a bummer to learn the hard way about the foam bed.  Even my lumpy bed I have now was better than that garbage was after it wore out in 1 year.  I tried to get them to replace it and they wouldn't.


----------



## SittinInCoach

^See that is why I am so mad with DH when we got the last set it all matched but he was being cheap and didn't want a King at the time now we have to have a King and the style is no longer avail in the king size so I'm thinking move the whole set into one of the back bedrooms the one that just has a twin bed and misc., things in it and get a whole new set for us, only problem he hates tv's in the bedroom and I love one there, so I have the cabinet that closes put takes up space and with a king in the room might look to crowded. 

So I am with you will have to look and price compare or just wait til Jan/Feb when mattress' go on sale then anyway and can find a bargain on a complete set. to be continued


----------



## oopsididitagain

I think that if I go with King size that I'll just buy an upholstered headboard in dark brown to "match" my other furniture.  Then I'll store my queen headboard out in the shed.  I'm thinking of ones like this website has.  They look soft and cozy to lean my head up against.
http://www.home-and-bedroom.com/upholstered-headboards.html
Hey, waiting until Jan./Feb. for mattress shopping is a great idea and that's just around the corner!  Yes, to be continued then....happy mattress shopping!


----------



## jeh3v

^You guys are lucky to have queen and king size beds! My SO (who is 225 lbs of solid muscle) and I share a double still  There isn't enough room in that bed for the both of us without intertwining limbs!


----------



## cz22

^ That so reminds me of college. 
Though not a double (twins) but similar experience.


----------



## jeh3v

^It's definitely no fun


----------



## oopsididitagain

I guess that's a perk of being married for 21 years, we get to have a queen bed by now.  I've been there, done that, when we first married we slept on the apartment floor for awhile.  Our first bed was double, too.  Our first table was a cardboard box and our first chairs were orange crates.  I had a picture of us eating beans on that table and my husband tore that pic up later on.  I wish he hadn't done that.  I loved those days, too.  We even lived in a tent for two weeks at a campground prior to that because no apartment would let us stay  because we had no credit line.  We offered the first 3 months rent in cash and finally one of them said okay, move in.


----------



## cz22

^^ That's so cute. Sometimes simpler is better. 
Camping can be fun, but it doesn't sound as appealing when it is the only option because no place will let you rent. That sounds like it was frustrating.


----------



## daniellesmommy

If anyone comes across a Zhu Zhu Pets Hamster ($9.99 at most retail stores) please LMK. Danielle asked for these for Christmas back in Sept. and who would have though they'd become the HOT ticket toy item. Sellers on eBay are gouging people and the ones that are being auctioned off are still going for $30 +. I luckily found the Fun House & the Slide. But I need a hamster! Thanks!


----------



## cz22

I never noticed hamsters before. I didn't even know that was the popular toy now. Well, I'll keep an eye out.


The bathroom in my building smells like smoke. I was only in there a few minutes, but I am pretty sure my hair and maybe clothes picked up the smell. I am a little worried that it will set off SO's asthma when I get home.


----------



## Jesusfreak1

daniellesmommy said:


> If anyone comes across a Zhu Zhu Pets Hamster ($9.99 at most retail stores) please LMK. Danielle asked for these for Christmas back in Sept. and who would have though they'd become the HOT ticket toy item. Sellers on eBay are gouging people and the ones that are being auctioned off are still going for $30 +. I luckily found the Fun House & the Slide. But I need a hamster! Thanks!


 I know the toys r us in San Jose at Curtner was putting them behind customer service counter when I use to work there 2 months ago( Praise God I have a better job now). And they were limiting  so many a person cause resellers kept comming in and buying them all with their no tax sheets. It would make me soooo mad. You would see there carts filled with all of it. I hope you find some!!!


----------



## Snowgirl1228

daniellesmommy said:


> If anyone comes across a Zhu Zhu Pets Hamster ($9.99 at most retail stores) please LMK. Danielle asked for these for Christmas back in Sept. and who would have though they'd become the HOT ticket toy item. Sellers on eBay are gouging people and the ones that are being auctioned off are still going for $30 +. I luckily found the Fun House & the Slide. But I need a hamster! Thanks!


 
Your daughter is "in the know"! Dontcha hate it when the kids "have to have" the one item you can't get your hands on. Yahoo had an article back late September/early October saying how these were the #1 toy of the season and they have been out of stock ever since. I broke down and bought some from the gougers a month ago in case they became even harder to get. Surprisingly they are selling for a lot more than I even paid for them. Makes me sick, but what can you do...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Ok on another subject Who is ready for NEW MOON.. I am so excited but I have not tickets because DH wanted to wait.  I could Kill him.  

They have a showing of Twilight tomorrow at 9:00pm that I want to go see to get me ready for New Moon....

Oh Yea....


----------



## jeh3v

^Fun! I'm ready!  I can't go see it tomorrow night either, as I have a big meeting the next day and can't be worn out. I may try to see if my theatre is playing Twilight though and go see the 9 pm showing!  I got into the Twilight phenomenon right around the time the first movie came out on DVD so it would be cool to see it on the big screen!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I've watched Twilight on my iPod about 9 times, lol so I'll pass on seeing it again, even on the big screen.  I can't wait for New Moon, though, I'm going to wait it out until the theaters aren't packed, though.  Long wait for me.


----------



## jeh3v

I was in a phase where I fell asleep to the movie every single night  SO is happy that's over with. I still wanna see it on the big screen regardless of the fact that I know every word! 

I'm with you Oops, I think it's a blessing in disguise that I can't go to the midnight showing. All the screaming crazies would prevent me from hearing the movie and I would not be at all happy about that!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^hehe, I'm just afraid they'll seat me right in the front row.  That happened to us when we watched Transformers 3 (or 2? I'm not a fan of Transformers so I didn't pay attention) and it made me SICK, sick I tell ya!  Seeing the screen that close, it's like all I can focus on is the actor's nose.  I want to see ALL of Edward Cullen, not just his nose.


----------



## jeh3v

^ They seat you? I've never been to a midnight showing...do you not get to choose your own seat?


----------



## oopsididitagain

No, it's just so crowded and if you're not there really early you'll get the first row because nobody wants that row.


----------



## jeh3v

Oh ok, must have read the post wrong!

Anyone doing Black Friday shopping?


----------



## oopsididitagain

Ha!  I bought a New Moon chocolate bar tonight at Walmart.  Yum!  Now I can take a bite of it since I'm not a vampire.  Poor Edward, he can't have chocolate but I can!


----------



## SittinInCoach

I'm sleeping in. I use to when my DSIL was with us she passed away 4 yrs. ago and it just has never been the same since  We would have the big Thanksgiving day dinner with all of my DH family I never mined because all my family, Mom, sis', bros' are all back East, so only went home a couple of times during the 32 yrs me and hubby have been togeher and married (29). 

So anyway we would get the list together that evening. Get up at 4am and hit all the places first Toys R US, Gap/OLd Navy, Macy's. etc. then get back to my other DSIL's house she also passed a year after  I know I loved them so much the holidays have not been the same since. Anyway we would eat pick our kids up they were 8,10,12 and 14 and spend the day out and about sometimes the wharf (SF) or movies and lunch and get back exhausted. Now the kids are grown in their twenties, I don't have my shopping buddy or the energy to do it any more now even for just shopping at Coach for me.  

But I swear I dream of those years and of her, of us doing these things each night when I go to sleep Thanksgiving night.


----------



## daniellesmommy

Snowgirl1228 said:


> Your daughter is "in the know"! Dontcha hate it when the kids "have to have" the one item you can't get your hands on. Yahoo had an article back late September/early October saying how these were the #1 toy of the season and they have been out of stock ever since. I broke down and bought some from the gougers a month ago in case they became even harder to get. Surprisingly they are selling for a lot more than I even paid for them. Makes me sick, but what can you do...



My TRU says they get shipments 3x a week. So was told to just call about 30 mins before the store opens each day. That's what I've been doing. No luck yet.


----------



## jeh3v

WHY do I love shopping so much!?!?


----------



## bellagal

jeh3v said:


> WHY do I love shopping so much!?!?



^^ LMAO!  I know, I often ask myself the SAME question!!  Guess that why we can all relate here!


----------



## paula3boys

So was anyone else crazy enough to go to the midnight opening of New Moon? I am SOOOO tired. I took my 15 year old son with me. The line was long and they did not organize it well so when they let us in the theater, people were stampeding. The outside large trashcans were knocked over. We got great seats. I tried to nap before we went, but my brother called and woke me up. We stood in line for seats for about 1.5 hours. We got in there and I dozed on and off, but saw most of the movie. I was just so tired. 

It is a great movie though. My son said he liked it better than the first one.


----------



## mcoop13

^ I didn't get to go last night! I'm holding out for Tuesday, i have a rewards card for the optimum tripleplay and you get to see movies on Tuesday for free. I figured I'd just wait til then but now I wish I hadn't cause everyone is talking about it! I did read the books so they're not spoiling it, but I still wanted to see it last night  Glad you thought it was good!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I'm going to New Moon during matinee around 5 today, woooooo hoooooo~ ~!  And here I thought I was going to wait out the crowds for a few days.  I had forgotten about matinees!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Ugh, DH just gave me that I have a shopping addiction talk again and he left to work, I'm feeling bummed out now.  I have sold and returned lots of stuff over the past two months so I could buy the last bag I bought and a scarf, I'm not spending any new money.  I wonder what brought that on?  *sniff*


----------



## COACH ADDICT

oopsididitagain said:


> Ugh, DH just gave me that I have a shopping addiction talk again and he left to work, I'm feeling bummed out now. I have sold and returned lots of stuff over the past two months so I could buy the last bag I bought and a scarf, I'm not spending any new money. I wonder what brought that on? *sniff*


 

Opps - I know what you mean, my DH is awsome but sometimes he just frecks about the bags and the accessories. It comes on all of a sudden and then it goes away.. 

He will get over it do not get bummed, just inform him that you could have a Hermes addiction.:lolots:.


----------



## cz22

Oops, maybe he didn't realize that you sold stuff to buy new stuff? That is pretty responsible money-wise.

Tonight, Springsteen!!!!! So excited. This is the concert of a lifetime for me!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Thanks, COACH ADDICT & cz22, I was still feeling bummed until I read your posts.  I do think it's a fleeting thought with him, he's probably already gotten over it so why should I mope now?  I will forget it happened.
Have fun seeing the Boss tonight, cz22!  The last concert I went to was a few years ago, Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## cz22

oopsididitagain said:


> Thanks, COACH ADDICT & cz22, I was still feeling bummed until I read your posts.  I do think it's a fleeting thought with him, he's probably already gotten over it so why should I mope now?  I will forget it happened.
> Have fun seeing the Boss tonight, cz22!  The last concert I went to was a few years ago, Cyndi Lauper.


I do that all the time - get upset about stuff that everyone else has forgotten about. Just enjoy yourself and everything around you, no reason to mope.

I love concerts. I used to go to a lot when I lived near Cleveland. But Baltimore concerts are more expensive so I haven't been to as many. My last (and only other concert in MD) was Steve Miller Band. A Cyndi Lauper concert sounds like a fun time! I'd be tempted to dress up in 80s gear for that one.


----------



## jeh3v

bellagal said:


> ^^ LMAO!  I know, I often ask myself the SAME question!! Guess that why we can all relate here!


 
I mean when I just sit and think about it, I'm like wow, I love it more than most other things I do in my life (family, friends and SO aside of course). But it's seriously my favorite thing to do! Oh and eating, that too is on up there  Though I'd probably give up food if I could shop 24/7! HA!


----------



## jeh3v

paula3boys said:


> So was anyone else crazy enough to go to the midnight opening of New Moon? I am SOOOO tired. I took my 15 year old son with me. The line was long and they did not organize it well so when they let us in the theater, people were stampeding. The outside large trashcans were knocked over. We got great seats. I tried to nap before we went, but my brother called and woke me up. We stood in line for seats for about 1.5 hours. We got in there and I dozed on and off, but saw most of the movie. I was just so tired.
> 
> It is a great movie though. My son said he liked it better than the first one.


 
I'm so jealous, I didn't get to go cause I had a meeting this morning. Were you able to actually hear the movie through all the screaming??? Must not have been too loud if you were sleeping  I'm still trying to plan when I can go, but I don't want to fight the crowds to go at night and don't know when I'll be able to make a matinee showing  Maybe Sunday!


----------



## paula3boys

jeh3v said:


> I'm so jealous, I didn't get to go cause I had a meeting this morning. Were you able to actually hear the movie through all the screaming??? Must not have been too loud if you were sleeping  I'm still trying to plan when I can go, but I don't want to fight the crowds to go at night and don't know when I'll be able to make a matinee showing  Maybe Sunday!


 
LOL. I dozed for 5 minutes about three times. It was hard to keep my eyes open. I have been tired and stressed and....Anyway, the crowd was pretty decent. Before the movie, there were some annoying girls in the seats behind me, but they settled when the movie started. All four screens in my theater were sold out. All theaters in my county were sold out. Of course you had the whistling when Edward and Jacob came  on the first time or when their shirts were off, but besides that it was calm. The whistling didn't last long. The audience laughed a lot because there were a lot of funny parts.

I own the first one and plan on buying this one too. I felt a little silly liking this at first, but the books were so addicting! There were people of all ages last night. There was even a group of women my age who smelled like they had quite a few drinks beforehand


----------



## mcoop13

I remember when I saw Twilight at midnight I missed complete scenes because of the screaming girls! They wouldn't stop.. I had to go see it again a few days later during the day to make sure I didn't miss anything  I didn't mind seeing it twice though..


----------



## mrodriquez2006

I'm not getting this whole twilight craze...i have been into vampires for almost 10 years!  everyone thought I was crazy!  now ALL my friends are so into vampires and twilight!  

the best vampire books were ones by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes (of course she also did warewolves and the like....not wondering if the twilight author copied her works, she satrted publishing in 2001)...and of course Anne Rice...Interview with the Vampire book and movie is very authentic...Twilight is so commercial and hollywood to me

i don't think it will last very long


----------



## jeh3v

paula3boys said:


> LOL. I dozed for 5 minutes about three times. It was hard to keep my eyes open. I have been tired and stressed and....Anyway, the crowd was pretty decent. Before the movie, there were some annoying girls in the seats behind me, but they settled when the movie started. All four screens in my theater were sold out. All theaters in my county were sold out. Of course you had the whistling when Edward and Jacob came on the first time or when their shirts were off, but besides that it was calm. The whistling didn't last long. The audience laughed a lot because there were a lot of funny parts.
> 
> I own the first one and plan on buying this one too. I felt a little silly liking this at first, but the books were so addicting! There were people of all ages last night. There was even a group of women my age who smelled like they had quite a few drinks beforehand


 
 That's too funny!!! Cocktails and the Twilight Saga make and interesting mix I suppose!  I can't wait to go see it!


----------



## jeh3v

mcoop13 said:


> I remember when I saw Twilight at midnight I missed complete scenes because of the screaming girls! They wouldn't stop.. I had to go see it again a few days later during the day to make sure I didn't miss anything  I didn't mind seeing it twice though..


 
Twice...or four times...or 50


----------



## mrodriquez2006

OMG!  My coach collection finally breach $50K!  It's at $50,894! with a whopping 80 bags!


----------



## mcoop13

jeh3v said:


> Twice...or four times...or 50


 
OK jeh, I admit it..I've seen it more than twice..and read the books more than that too!!


----------



## jeh3v

^ Yay! I've seen the first movie, um, about too many times to count. For awhile there I watched at least parts of it every night!  I'm pouting at the moment though, SO said we could go see it tonight when we didn't have plans to because I was getting sick of waiting, and then when I found tickets to a 10:20 show he said it was too late cause we have to get up early tomorrow :cry: POUT!

Oh, and I'm a Vampire Diaries fan too Mcoop!  Stefan is YUMMY!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I got back from seeing New Moon and I liked it.  For some reason, I liked Twilight better, though.  Maybe because Edward & Bella got to converse more.  I can't see myself watching New Moon multiples of times like I did with Twilight.


----------



## paula3boys

jeh3v said:


> ^ Yay! I've seen the first movie, um, about too many times to count. For awhile there I watched at least parts of it every night!  I'm pouting at the moment though, SO said we could go see it tonight when we didn't have plans to because I was getting sick of waiting, and then when I found tickets to a 10:20 show he said it was too late cause we have to get up early tomorrow :cry: POUT!
> 
> Oh, and I'm a Vampire Diaries fan too Mcoop!  Stefan is YUMMY!


 
I like Vampire Diaries also. I have been watching every episode and just went and got the first book that it is based on. I like True Blood as well. I have always been fascinated by any vampire book or movie. 

So who is yummier? Stefan or Edward?


----------



## coachqueencoach

I cant get into this twilight stuff. I know its all the rage now. Maybe im too old?? LOL

Did anyone see "The Ugly truth" with Catherine Heigl in it? I was thinking about renting it tonite maybe.


----------



## oopsididitagain

mrodriquez2006 said:


> I'm not getting this whole twilight craze...
> 
> i don't think it will last very long


I believe you're right, mrod.  I know that I didn't like how it all ends in those books and already it is getting rather dull.


----------



## mcoop13

Yay for Vampire Diaries fans! I read the first two books and asked for the rest for Christmas. They are nowhere near as well written as the twilight saga (IMO) but I like to see the differences between the books and shows/movies. I've never seen True Blood since I don't get HBO. I always feel like I miss out on the most interesting shows because of this (Rome, Sopranos, The Tudors, and of course True Blood!) And to answer your question paula, I can't decide! I love them both equally!!


----------



## paula3boys

coachqueencoach said:


> I cant get into this twilight stuff. I know its all the rage now. Maybe im too old?? LOL
> 
> Did anyone see "The Ugly truth" with Catherine Heigl in it? I was thinking about renting it tonite maybe.


 
That movie is hilarious!


----------



## brahh

oopsididitagain said:


> Ugh, DH just gave me that I have a shopping addiction talk again and he left to work, I'm feeling bummed out now.  I have sold and returned lots of stuff over the past two months so I could buy the last bag I bought and a scarf, I'm not spending any new money.  I wonder what brought that on?  *sniff*



Oops...why is it they don't notice the things we return, just the ONE bag we buy??? Men can be really strange!!! LOL!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Gah, I've had a migraine/headache for hours. Now its just a bad headache. This ePCE is burning a hole in my pocket. I put myself on a ban. I could purchase it because I know I will get christmas funds more than enough to cover a Maggie. I could wait until it hits the outlets.  Just in a complaining mood, sorry!


----------



## brahh

coachqueencoach said:


> I cant get into this twilight stuff. I know its all the rage now. Maybe im too old?? LOL
> 
> Did anyone see "The Ugly truth" with Catherine Heigl in it? I was thinking about renting it tonite maybe.



I bought it and really liked it. Definitely rent it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

It's a cute movie!


----------



## jeh3v

paula3boys said:


> I like Vampire Diaries also. I have been watching every episode and just went and got the first book that it is based on. I like True Blood as well. I have always been fascinated by any vampire book or movie.
> 
> So who is yummier? Stefan or Edward?



Don't shoot me but I'm going to have to go with Stefan!


----------



## wifeyb

ive not seen any of the vampire diaries. true blood and twilight is enough for me!


----------



## 19yearslater

I'm not a huge Twilight fan (I'm a Harry Potter girl forever and I'm sure you all know there's been some competition between the fandoms) but I did read the series and saw New Moon yesterday. I was surprised by how much I enjoyed it. I liked it better than the Twilight movie.


----------



## cz22

Alright, my first and probably only post about Twilight...
I sat down and watched them both essentially to see if my general dislike of "popular" stuff was justified. The first was entertaining. I have some issues with it throughout, like when she is so okay with his stalkiness that occurred before they were dating. I felt super bad for her friends who she dumped the instant she had a boyfriend... except for sunny days. Granted she didn't seem that close with her friends, but they made an effort to make her feel welcome when she moved there. Also, the dependence and complaining about aging got to be a little much at the end.  Just at the end, so the movie was pretty entertaining overall.

So then the second - Oh my god stop whining already! Seriously, 18 is just so old! GAH! And I know breakups in high school are hard, and the "vampire relationship" has more dependency than the regular people relationships, but Bella's newfound need for a man to make her happy was quite upsetting. Maybe if it was approached differently, but she seemed extremely weak and dependent. Yes she needs protection from supernatural stuff, but she shouldn't be emotionally dependents on men and she should be able to have some sort of self esteem and happiness without them (she still has friends that she likes to ignore... nice). If I just accept that as part of the character and move past it, the movie was still entertaining. I am just a little worried because popular media seems to parade the character as a role-model for girls... I hope not. Maybe in the 50s if that's really what we are going for. Oh, except the suicidal tendencies. Never a fan of those.

Overall, the movies kept my attention. The romance was quite nice in a Jane Austin sort of way. Though I think the issues of age and weak women may bother me for a bit.

Speaking of Harry Potter, this Edward guy looked super young as Cedric. I am happy to say that I am not physically attracted to the characters, especially not the werewolf. Yikes he is young. I prefer older men...

Now I have an urge to watch Blade. (now you get to wonder, is that because of the vampire stuff or the older men reference?  )


----------



## jeh3v

^Cz, have you read the books? The whole women being weak thing comes off differently in the books, IMO, as well as some of the other things you took issue with.


----------



## cz22

jeh3v said:


> ^Cz, have you read the books? The whole women being weak thing comes off differently in the books, IMO, as well as some of the other things you took issue with.


I'm not much of a reader :shame: so I haven't read the books.  Though I did read a book spoiler and that came across as worse, but maybe just because it had to fit all the themes into a short summary. I also heard her writing style is atrocious... again, someone else's opinion, but I'm not sure I could put up with that (considering how little I read).


----------



## jeh3v

^I enjoyed the books  The story is more in depth, and because you are seeing it from Bella's POV (where as in the movies you are just seeing the story play out for the most part save a little bit of Bella thought dialogue) I feel like it's different aka better. Her writing style never bothered me a bit either.


----------



## oopsididitagain

cz22 said:


> Speaking of Harry Potter, this Edward guy looked super young as Cedric. I am happy to say that I am not physically attracted to the characters, especially not the werewolf. Yikes he is young. I prefer older men...
> 
> *Now I have an urge to watch Blade*. (now you get to wonder, is that because of the vampire stuff or the older men reference?  )


cz22, you can bet that Blade is watching Twilight saga!  hehe   I stumbled across this pic today on the net and couldn't resist.


----------



## cz22

jeh3v said:


> ^I enjoyed the books  The story is more in depth, and because you are seeing it from Bella's POV (where as in the movies you are just seeing the story play out for the most part save a little bit of Bella thought dialogue) I feel like it's different aka better. Her writing style never bothered me a bit either.


Maybe I'll try the library sometime over a break. I wonder if it is anywhere online... maybe I'll check that. It will probably freak out the SO less if I don't bring a copy home. But there's only one way to find out if I like it, I just need some reading time.


----------



## cz22

oopsididitagain said:


> cz22, you can bet that Blade is watching Twilight saga!  hehe   I stumbled across this pic today on the net and couldn't resist.


:lolots: Great pic!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^haha, thanks cz!   I didn't read the 4th Twilight book Breaking Dawn, I just skimmed it over.  The storyline just started boring me.  I'm not a strong reader, either.  I had to put forth much effort to read these books but once I got into it, it was enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## jeh3v

^Oops, you skimmed Breaking Dawn!?  That was my favorite!!! It's very long but I thought that was the least boring of the saga.


----------



## cz22

Good to hear other thoughts about reading the books. I found it on livejournal, so I might try a bit out when I get sometime (maybe later this week). I'll probably share opinions on that, too, if I get very far... don't expect that anytime soon.


----------



## oopsididitagain

Well, I'll read it, jeh3v, I will,  I promise.    I'll take it to the in-law's house when I go, for sure I'll read it then.  Maybe it's better than I thought.


----------



## cz22

Whoa, I just learned it rains a lot in Forks, now it makes sense why they chose to go there. Seemed kinda random. (pg 1)

but I think I will stop discussing that for now, since I don't like to takeover the thread with one topic...


----------



## jeh3v

oopsididitagain said:


> Well, I'll read it, jeh3v, I will, I promise.  I'll take it to the in-law's house when I go, for sure I'll read it then. Maybe it's better than I thought.


 
I dunno, some people don't like it, but for me it was my favorite. It had way more action and less filler than the others IMO. I felt like New Moon especially kind of dragged on and there were long periods where nothing was happening. Not so in Breaking Dawn!


----------



## jeh3v

cz22 said:


> Whoa, I just learned it rains a lot in Forks, now it makes sense why they chose to go there. Seemed kinda random. (pg 1)
> 
> but I think I will stop discussing that for now, since I don't like to takeover the thread with one topic...


 
 Yeah that's what I meant about the books having more details. For me, the first time I saw the movie I was a bit disappointed because I felt like they totally rushed the love between Edward and Bella and made it not as believable, when the story in the book was what made me fall in love with the series and their characters to begin with!


----------



## paula3boys

Since I am moving to WA, I may have to see how far away Forks is. LOL. I hear they do some touristy stuff for Twilight fans...


----------



## 19yearslater

I don't really get the "love" beyond physical attraction in the book either. Meyer's writing style is like she's writing fan fiction; but for her own story. It's not horrible, but not literary either.


----------



## wifeyb

i think all the girls i work with are reading and obsessed with twilight as well. im a die hard! teehee. im still on twilight, hey i have a 2 year old reading doesnt come too often! but when im done i want to real sookie stackhouse books. obsessed with trueblood too!!


----------



## wifeyb

did someone mention coach? bwahaha


----------



## greenpixie

Have a very happy Thanksgiving Coachies!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

greenpixie said:


> Have a very happy Thanksgiving Coachies!



Thanks u 2 and 2 everyone on TPF!!!


----------



## JoyW

Hi everyone. No question about it I will be going to the mall today to start Looking for Christmas Gifts.


----------



## candcpeck

paula3boys said:


> Since I am moving to WA, I may have to see how far away Forks is. LOL. I hear they do some touristy stuff for Twilight fans...



Paula! Where are you moving in WA? Don't waste your time on forks


----------



## paula3boys

candcpeck said:


> Paula! Where are you moving in WA? Don't waste your time on forks


 
We bought a house in Marysville (just closed on Monday and got our key yesterday!). My husband will be stationed in Everett for the next five years. I have never even stepped foot anywhere in WA in my entire life so this will be new. I am nervous about all the rain, but looking forward to seeing how beautiful the state is. We will be there next week! I know absolutely nobody in WA so that will be interesting too.

On another note, today is my middle son Joshua's 10th birthday. Yes, he is a turkey baby. I got induced on Thanksgiving 10 years ago (hospital turkey is not good by the way). HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY COACHIE FRIENDS!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Happy Turkey Day Coachies!!


----------



## wifeyb

happy thanksgiving!!!!! 

now its tis the season to be jolly, falalalalalalalala!!!!!


----------



## cz22

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## wifeyb

im on my way to the coach outlet!!!!! yipee!!!!!!! im hoping my phone stays charged so i can give play by plays! haha


----------



## wifeyb

omg! my 2000th post!!!!!
can we take a minute to celebrate?!


----------



## jennalovesbags

haha wifeyb! good luck!


----------



## bellagal

wifeyb said:


> im on my way to the coach outlet!!!!! yipee!!!!!!! im hoping my phone stays charged so i can give play by plays! haha


OMG, you are not messing around!  Hope you're 1st in line!!    Keep us posted!!


----------



## candac3mari3

I'm back again!!! Been so busy w/the baby I have no time for Coach (it's sad lol)
Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving..... here's my little turkey man!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

candac3mari3 said:


> I'm back again!!! Been so busy w/the baby I have no time for Coach (it's sad lol)
> Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving..... here's my little turkey man!!


 

Gorgous G-d bless...


----------



## Jeannam2008

Quick question..why aren't there any Sabrina's on the Coach site. I think I'm falling for her and I might get one for my Birthday in 2 weeks.


----------



## jennalovesbags

^They have been replaced by the Audrey

ETA: There are a few on coach.com though. Also check Macy's, Nordies, and Outlets


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I checked Macy's today they have a beautiful Maggie for $358.00, a little out of my price range at the moment. I haven't been to my Coach outlet lately though. I was going to step in there Thanksgiving night b/c they opened the outlets at midnight but there was a huge HUGE line out the Coach door so that was out of the question =/


----------



## bellagal

CUTE CUTE CUTE baby!


----------



## 19yearslater

The department stores have more Sabrinas on clearance, I went to the outlet Saturday and there were no Sabrinas left. I was told they sold out Thanksgiving night.


----------



## jeh3v

What a sweet baby!


----------



## mcoop13

candac3mari3 your baby is so adorable!!!! I love the baby's first thanksgiving shirt, my baby cousin had one on on thanksgiving also.


----------



## paula3boys

candac3mari3 your baby is so adorable= I totally agree!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

OK, I am so excited my Deariest Husband has suprised me with a trip to NYC for this weekend.  We will be in the heart of Manhattan Sat, Sun and returning Monday Night.  Three days. This so rocks.  

Know I wish I would have purchase a  Parker Hippie...


----------



## JeninND

I don't know if this is the right place to ask but..

My first Coach (a black sm/med op art Sabrina) is arriving on Thursday.  Since I've never owned a Coach before - do you leave the tags on when using it?  Also, I see these gorgeous keyfob things on some bags in pictures, where does one find those?  Are they Coach or other brands?

Please help me with Coach etiquette!! :s:


----------



## jennalovesbags

Do you mean hang tags or price tag? Price tag comes off, hang tags stay on. Fobs are found on coach.com, in store, and on ebay. Welcome!


----------



## mcoop13

Coach Addict have fun in NYC!! I can't wait to go and see the tree this year.


----------



## wifeyb

i just want to say how much i love my mff legacy kisslock wristlet!!!! its the best ever ever!!!!!! i think im in love with kisslocks!!!


----------



## JeninND

jennalovesbags said:


> Do you mean hang tags or price tag? Price tag comes off, hang tags stay on. Fobs are found on coach.com, in store, and on ebay. Welcome!





Thank you, Jenna - yes, I meant the hang tags.  I can't wait to look for pretty adornments for it now!  Some colorful stuff to go against the black.


----------



## happywife18

I was really LOL when I read this email from Bonanzle. I got a credit for $1. 

"You are now officially $1 closer to Bill Gate on the world's richest persons list. Refund of fees credited to your November statement. "


----------



## Robicslady

Just curious:  any other Coachies here have a child on the Autism spectrum?


----------



## Joannek1717

Robics, ummmm, yeah......my 14 year old son is REALLY autistic.....


----------



## Robicslady

My 16-year-old daughter has Autism.  Verbal, yet perseverative, mood-swingy, etc.


----------



## wifeyb

gLee is coming on tonite!!!

and yesterday i got my pce in the mail! woot woot
AND today i got the 20% off the outlet email!!!!! choooo chooooo

you know where the wifey train is going this weekend?!?!?!?!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I have a PCE too, but I'm not allowed to use it unless I get a job by the end of it. Which is possible... I'm waiting to hear about a possible third round interview. They initially wanted to hold them this week, but haven't heard, but also no "thanks but no thanks email." SO frustrating


----------



## paula3boys

I am finally in Washington! It took two full days of driving (stayed in a hotel in Northern CA the first night) and we got here late last night. I saw an outlet in OR on the way from the freeway and it looked so inviting, but I couldn't stop. However, I now live about 10 minutes from an outlet in WA (just like I lived that close to one in CA!) so I look forward to visiting it soon. It looks a little bigger than the ones I have been in so I am excited.


----------



## bellagal

so glad you made it to WA safe & sound!  hope the rest of your move/unpacking goes smoothly!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I am giving my '07 Legacy walnut shoulder bag away to my niece, I never used it and now I'm afraid I'm going to miss it!  I probably won't.  Well that leaves a gap open to buy another Legacy piece for my collection, anyways.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

hey guys... i am wondering if anyone has old coach catalogs they'd like to get of and would give to me 

i have a lot of really old pieces i'd like to be able to identify.  plus, i really want to start a catalog collection, but they're really expensive on ebay

thanks!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

anyone up?? i am up and can't sleep have a cold right now sux


----------



## FirstCoachin09

COACH ADDICT said:


> OK, I am so excited my Deariest Husband has suprised me with a trip to NYC for this weekend. We will be in the heart of Manhattan Sat, Sun and returning Monday Night. Three days. This so rocks.
> 
> Know I wish I would have purchase a Parker Hippie...


 
have fun!!! i'm in n.y. if u need to know about anything out here pm me


----------



## candcpeck

paula3boys said:


> I am finally in Washington! It took two full days of driving (stayed in a hotel in Northern CA the first night) and we got here late last night. I saw an outlet in OR on the way from the freeway and it looked so inviting, but I couldn't stop. However, I now live about 10 minutes from an outlet in WA (just like I lived that close to one in CA!) so I look forward to visiting it soon. It looks a little bigger than the ones I have been in so I am excited.



YEAH!!!! Welcome! The outlet by your house is great! ~They usually have the best selection....it's 5 hours from me so go figure


----------



## MyMyMy

Hello everyone, I am sorry to have to ask this..I searched yesterday and today for a little.. Are there any Coupons that are out and that can be used in the OUTLET??? I have seen so many epce, pce, ads, every thing but no outlet coupons. any help will be GREATLY APPRICIATED


----------



## MyMyMy

OK OK OK OK....Found One!!!! Figures as soon as you ask you find it!!!!!! GRR


----------



## VTL

hi ladies, I have been so sick for few weeks and couldn't even get out of bed. I just got a phone with Coach and they said to give me 25% off on their new collection at the regular retail store in Canada. I am so excited cause I plan to go to toronto to visit my father this weekend. The last time they gave me 25% off I end up max out my credit card.... umm I don't know if I could do it this time... I will def post up some pics after my trip to Toronto. take care ladies :kiss:


----------



## COACH ADDICT

VTL said:


> hi ladies, I have been so sick for few weeks and couldn't even get out of bed. I just got a phone with Coach and they said to give me 25% off on their new collection at the regular retail store in Canada. I am so excited cause I plan to go to toronto to visit my father this weekend. The last time they gave me 25% off I end up max out my credit card.... umm I don't know if I could do it this time... I will def post up some pics after my trip to Toronto. take care ladies :kiss:


 

I am glad you are better.  Yes send us some pictures..


----------



## Robicslady

Holy Crapola!  I've been out all day- went to CT to cut down a Christmas tree!  Anyhow, it's up (and dripping all over the floor as it snowed last night) so I just logged on to my favorite place.  Wow!  Did I miss some drama?!!  The thread is now closed.  I just want to say: Even though I have never met any of you gals, I look forward to hearing your stories and seeing your new purchases.  I love being able to chat and laugh with you guys!  I hearby promise to never intentionally upset anyone!  Peace and Love!


----------



## mcoop13

!!


----------



## faerykitten3313

So, I see lots of cute coach letter keychains in the pictures on here, and I would love to get my initials.  Any suggestions as to where I can find some? I just won my first coach purse on Ebay, and am excited to accesorize it. Any help/ suggestions would be really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cz22

candac3mari3 said:


> I'm back again!!! Been so busy w/the baby I have no time for Coach (it's sad lol)
> Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving..... here's my little turkey man!!


I missed this Cute, Cute picture!! How adorable!


----------



## cz22

19yearslater said:


> I don't really get the "love" beyond physical attraction in the book either. Meyer's writing style is like she's writing fan fiction; but for her own story. It's not horrible, but not literary either.


I see what you mean about the writing style. I don't get all the reasoning behind the "love" in the books, a lot of it did seem quite physical, but I did find the conversations romantic and enjoyable. My book review is coming up... if anyone is interested. Sometimes I just need to rant.


----------



## cz22

For anyone who cares &#8211; my follow up to my Twilight movie rant:

Alright, so I read (most) of the books. I do not expect anyone to agree, these are just my opinions and views since I wanted to try to understand what the big deal was. So you understand/be warned of my point of view, here&#8217;s an overview of what I liked: Eclipse, then Twilight, New Moon (though I skipped most of the Jacob stuff for my own sanity), then Breaking Dawn, though I&#8217;d rather not include that on the list at all.

From the beginning: In Twilight, Bella is sooo relatable &#8211; if you were or still are socially awkward, clumsy, self-conscious, or just remember what it was like to be in high school, then she is easy to relate to and the book sucks you in. Even if you don&#8217;t agree with all her quarks or actions, you can still relate with the surprise and delight with Edward&#8217;s feelings towards her. Though poorly written (though not as badly as I expected &#8211; that comes later in the series&#8230, I was able to enjoy the dialogue and that made the book enjoyable. I begrudgingly looked past the fact that she was flattered by being stalked instead of at least mentioning to her stalker that is was a little inappropriate (I guess since he&#8217;s supernatural and he saved her, it was okay to do?) and the same for watching her sleep before they were even together. Their relationship did progress better than in the movie, though I was upset that the vast majority of this progress took place in 1 week&#8230; that seemed a little less than natural. But the romantic conversations were just too cute, and Bella was relatable. She didn&#8217;t push the age thing too much in this one, so I could ignore it for now.

Book #2&#8230; I found I was no longer able to relate to the  character of Bella who went from lifeless, to suicidal, to maybe liking Jacob, but still quite suicidal&#8230; Sure, I felt bad and understood at first. And Jacob was a nice human, but the moody changes were a bit much. Since I didn&#8217;t have much stake in their relationship, I skipped most of the Jacob stuff. I figured I needed to know that she felt a strong tie to him and he&#8217;s a wolf. The rest of her emotional instabilities bothered me too much and I didn&#8217;t empathize with her feelings toward him when he was no longer the nice and innocent human. However, I think his character and their relationship were approached much better in the movies so far. I still didn&#8217;t like her emotional dependence, but Jacob was more likable. But, because I was having a hard time relating to the character, and I wanted to see more Edward, I skipped to when Alice returns.  I did appreciate Bella&#8217;s confusion when Edward wanted to stay. They made this way too easy in the movie, which I felt made Bella seem even weaker and more pitiful than before.

Book 3. Now that I had given up on relating to Bella (though it was a great draw to suck people into the first book), the main source of enjoyment I got from the books were the romantic conversations. This book was full of them, and it made me happy. I also began to appreciate the way that the author was able to keep us filled in on what was going on even though the store was from one point of view. It wasn&#8217;t done marvelously, but it was very good for an inexperienced writer. I really disliked Jacob in this. Some of this may stem from what I shipped, but he seemed like a jerk in this book. I didn&#8217;t understand Bella&#8217;s draw to him beyond the friendship with the human (pre-wolf) part.  I could never be attracted to someone who acted like he did, so I had no empathy for her emotions towards him beyond friendship. My dislike for Jacob may rule my next thought, but why did we change narrators? I hate when authors do this, especially if they just seem to decide to do so after sticking to one narrator previously. And I was just starting to appreciate the ability of the author to tell us the whole story through one narrator (like parts the narrator missed).

Book 4 was the most like fan fiction to me. I felt like the writing style changed but wasn&#8217;t any better. The characters seemed slightly disconnected from where we had left off. Oh, and my dislike of switching narrators. Plus, I found the pack thoughts to be very difficult to follow and oddly presented. And right, Bella is infallible in this one. She is perfect in everything she does, saves the day, and is in no way the relatable character we began with. I believe that she would be referred to as a &#8220;Mary Sue&#8221; in fan fiction. I also felt there was a lull in the center of the book where there was very little conflict or anything driving the story.  And my romantic conversations were gone. This is the one part that really kept me reading and interested. There was still some in the beginning, but it didn&#8217;t last very far into the book. The girl was cute, and some of the interaction, and maybe I would like the storyline more if I had kids, but this was not enough for me.

Quick overview &#8211; If you like Jacob, you may very well like all these books. If you can relate to Bella after the first book and can be happy for her when she is infallible, you will probably enjoy all the books.  If you like the romantic relationship that has been built between the main characters, you may like the 1st 3 and some of the 4th book. If you like action and conflict to drive the story, the 4th book may be a little slow.

Also, Alice and Jasper are my favorites. I made this decision before the last book, and I&#8217;d rather not let that one influence this decision.

I do like the Edward character, assuming I ignore the stalker characteristics and just lump that into his weird traits because he is supernatural. 

I don&#8217;t care for the actor choices in the movie. I thought of Edward differently (to each their own) and find that the movie actor is okay in the movie, but he kind of creeps me out in other pictures &#8211; like someone you need to keep kids away from&#8230; I weird vibe, but I get it from his more recent media pictures. I think Bella should have been plainer&#8230; I guess they need someone natural beauty to work with in the last movie, and they do a decent job of trying to make her seem plain in the 1st movie, but it feels like they gave up on that quickly. Also, she seems the same as the character in Adventureland. I&#8217;m not sure if she is good at being moody and can only do that character, but that is my observation from the one other movie I have seen her in. I guess Jacob was a good choice and Carlisle and Esme. (I didn&#8217;t realize Carlisle was in Can&#8217;t Hardly Wait! I guess it is mainly because he looks so different as a blond.)

That&#8217;s everything - My opinions of the books, the relation of the books and movie, and just general me ranting. I did all of this without spending any money on the franchise, though I _might_ consider buying Eclipse, maybe Twilight. I think I will reread Twilight soon. I didn&#8217;t get the romance out of the last book that I had been used to, so I think rereading the first will make me feel better. 

Now back to work.... I may have gotten a little behind due to my reading endeavors. :shame:


----------



## cz22

faerykitten3313 said:


> So, I see lots of cute coach letter keychains in the pictures on here, and I would love to get my initials.  Any suggestions as to where I can find some? I just won my first coach purse on Ebay, and am excited to accesorize it. Any help/ suggestions would be really appreciated. Thanks!


ebay, outlet (though they usually have the not as helpful letters, like x and q), full price store. Though there seem to be plenty on ebay. Be sure to use the "authenticate this" thread if you are unsure of authenticity. I haven't seen letters faked, but that is just me and doesn't mean they aren't out there. Good luck!


----------



## munyurika

Hey guys I have a question. How often does dillard's coach go on sale? And has anyone seen the coach ocelot audrey go on sale? or at least at outlets or some sort?


----------



## jennalovesbags

loving Glee tonight!!


----------



## Doglover1610

^^^ Saw the ocelot Audrey at Macy's in Florida Mall.....I'm not sure but I think bags were 25%.....you can call and ask.....hope this helps!


----------



## mcoop13

cz22, have you read Midnight Sun? Twilight from Edward's point of view..Meyer's first draft was leaked and now it's posted on her website.. although hard to read because it was just a draft and nowhere near finished, it did help explain the love part of the situation. It gave me a new perspective on their relationship as I felt that they fell in "love" way too quickly. I liked reading your review though! And agree with most of it!


----------



## candcpeck

Ok, I am throwing this out there for whoever has a comment. Yesterday morning my husband called me and said he had lost his wedding ring at work~and it is long gone in a batch of concrete. (let's throw in a side note) My husband works on the road, is only home 1 weekend a month and has worked on the road for the past 3 years) SO, I tell him, no worries your still married either way. He laughs and that was that. Today he calls me and says he has found a new ring and want to send me a picture of it to see if I like it. DUH! So I get a photo-text on my blackberry. My DH went and got my NAME tattooed on his ring finger!!!! At first I was shocked, and I am still a little. But I think that was one of the coolest and most sincere things he could have ever done. Sometimes those DH's do some pretty special things.....


----------



## bellagal

candcpeck said:


> Ok, I am throwing this out there for whoever has a comment. Yesterday morning my husband called me and said he had lost his wedding ring at work~and it is long gone in a batch of concrete. (let's throw in a side note) My husband works on the road, is only home 1 weekend a month and has worked on the road for the past 3 years) SO, I tell him, no worries your still married either way. He laughs and that was that. Today he calls me and says he has found a new ring and want to send me a picture of it to see if I like it. DUH! So I get a photo-text on my blackberry. My DH went and got my NAME tattooed on his ring finger!!!! At first I was shocked, and I am still a little. But I think that was one of the coolest and most sincere things he could have ever done. Sometimes those DH's do some pretty special things.....


awww, how sweet!  my friend & her husband did the same thing!


----------



## cz22

mcoop13 said:


> cz22, have you read Midnight Sun? Twilight from Edward's point of view..Meyer's first draft was leaked and now it's posted on her website.. although hard to read because it was just a draft and nowhere near finished, it did help explain the love part of the situation. It gave me a new perspective on their relationship as I felt that they fell in "love" way too quickly. I liked reading your review though! And agree with most of it!


I didn't know that existed, I'll have to check it out! Thanks for the comments - I felt a little strange babbling about Twilight because I was very hesitant about the whole thing... I brought up the movies when the chat thread was all about the newest movie that had come out, so it seemed to be in the right place. I didn't realize it would get me into reading the books. I'll give that one a shot, and maybe write if I feel the need to do so.

I am quite surprised that these books seemed to have refueled the vampire obession. For me, I wanted to see Blade again (which I did ) to fulfill the need for a "real" kick-ass vampire. This series to me was more like a romance with the backdrop of supernatural stuff. Quite in the way I felt Last of the Mohicans (movie) was a romance with some (maybe quite gruesome) action.

Thanks for being open to my opinions!


----------



## cz22

candcpeck said:


> Ok, I am throwing this out there for whoever has a comment. Yesterday morning my husband called me and said he had lost his wedding ring at work~and it is long gone in a batch of concrete. (let's throw in a side note) My husband works on the road, is only home 1 weekend a month and has worked on the road for the past 3 years) SO, I tell him, no worries your still married either way. He laughs and that was that. Today he calls me and says he has found a new ring and want to send me a picture of it to see if I like it. DUH! So I get a photo-text on my blackberry. My DH went and got my NAME tattooed on his ring finger!!!! At first I was shocked, and I am still a little. But I think that was one of the coolest and most sincere things he could have ever done. Sometimes those DH's do some pretty special things.....


That is quite the surprise! Very permanent and meaningful - like your love.  Your DH sounds fun and sweet!


----------



## oopsididitagain

cz22 said:


> ...I am quite surprised that these books seemed to have refueled the vampire obession. For me, I wanted to see Blade again (which I did ) to fulfill the need for a "real" kick-ass vampire.* This series to me was more like a romance with the backdrop of supernatural stuff. Quite in the way I felt Last of the Mohicans (movie) was a romance with some (maybe quite gruesome) action*.
> 
> Thanks for being open to my opinions!


I enjoyed your review, cz!  I agreed with it, it was like I was writing it myself.
Remember how Titanic took the world over with it's romance with a disasterous backdrop?  I guess people love those kinds of flicks the best.
I remember I had such a hard time seeing Last of the Mohicans!!  We went to the theater to see it and one of my kids when they were little cried and I had to leave because I couldn't comfort the little one.  I waited until it came out on video and I rented it.  After watching about 20 min. of it, about the same amount of time I got to see it at the theater, the whole  power went out on my block and the VHS tape got stuck in my player.  I couldn't get it out.  The power stayed off for 4 days and my food rotted, I finally got the tape out (without watching it, I was worried about more important things) and returned it to Blockbuster and they said I have to pay a late fee.  I told them that my whole block has been without power, it was even in the news paper and they said that I still have to pay the late fee (I cancelled my Blockbuster membership then).  About 4 years later the Last of the Mohicans came on TV and I finally got to watch it!  whew!


----------



## cz22

Thanks Oops!! It's good to know you understand how I felt about the series. I actually thought I was weird, with the not liking Jacob at all and only really caring for the romance...

Sounds like the odds were against you for watching the Last of the Mohicans. That's too funny! After all that you finally got to watch it. Did you think it was worth it? I only saw it once, but I thought it was a touching romance. Before I saw it, all I heard was that it was so violent, so it was not at all what I expected and I liked it much more because of that (because it was different from my expectations).


----------



## jeh3v

candcpeck said:


> Ok, I am throwing this out there for whoever has a comment. Yesterday morning my husband called me and said he had lost his wedding ring at work~and it is long gone in a batch of concrete. (let's throw in a side note) My husband works on the road, is only home 1 weekend a month and has worked on the road for the past 3 years) SO, I tell him, no worries your still married either way. He laughs and that was that. Today he calls me and says he has found a new ring and want to send me a picture of it to see if I like it. DUH! So I get a photo-text on my blackberry. My DH went and got my NAME tattooed on his ring finger!!!! At first I was shocked, and I am still a little. But I think that was one of the coolest and most sincere things he could have ever done. Sometimes those DH's do some pretty special things.....


 
I think that's incredibly sentimental and sweet!


----------



## jeh3v

jennalovesbags said:


> loving Glee tonight!!


 
 I'm a huge fan of the show!  I was so happy for Will and Emma!


----------



## Marie Lee

hi,  to answer munyurika, my local Dillards  always has 6 to 10 or so coach on sale 30% off, then every 2 months or so lets you take have 50% more off, great time  to buy. I got the black leather madison julianne way cheap last time. I have been to 2 different coach outlets in the last few weeks, no ocelot anything, no audreys either.  The ocelot is so gorgeous, I wish they did Brooke in it.  Back to Dillards, call the gal at the counter, they usually know when the next sale is.  Good Luck


----------



## munyurika

Marie Lee said:


> hi,  to answer munyurika, my local Dillards  always has 6 to 10 or so coach on sale 30% off, then every 2 months or so lets you take have 50% more off, great time  to buy. I got the black leather madison julianne way cheap last time. I have been to 2 different coach outlets in the last few weeks, no ocelot anything, no audreys either.  The ocelot is so gorgeous, I wish they did Brooke in it.  Back to Dillards, call the gal at the counter, they usually know when the next sale is.  Good Luck



oh thanks for replying ! =] I'll do that.


----------



## paula3boys

candc, that is such a sweet gesture!

I read that draft on Stephanie Meyer's site from Edward's prospective and enjoyed it. I feel kinda silly liking these books and movies at my age though.... ha ha ha


----------



## Jeannam2008

I didn't feel like making a whole thread for this and I couldn't find anything for Coach deals so.

*I got an email that little nik-naks like wristlets,scarfs,and what not are all from $39-$49 today at the stores plus you get to take an extra 20% off!!!! So if you got the email print it out*


----------



## coachqueencoach

I love the tattoo idea. So original and very nice i think.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Jeannam2008 said:


> I didn't feel like making a whole thread for this and I couldn't find anything for Coach deals so.
> 
> *I got an email that little nik-naks like wristlets,scarfs,and what not are all from $39-$49 today at the stores plus you get to take an extra 20% off!!!! So if you got the email print it out*


This for outlet or FP?


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Coach Factory Stores


----------



## cz22

Happy Hanukkah!!


----------



## toby11

cz22 - I enjoyed reading your comments on Twilight, especially the books.  My 12-year-old DD was completely obsessed with Twilight last year, I didn't understand it at all but decided to read some of Twilight just to know what was up, and then I fell in love with the series.  I think Twilight was the best of the four, though I enjoyed the rest as well.  When I first read New Moon I cried like a baby through most of it, after I finished I had to put it away for quite a while, it got to me so much.  I read it again recently and cried like a baby again.  Let us know what you think of Midnight Sun once you read it, I really enjoyed reading from Edward's perspective and I hope Stephenie Meyer finishes it eventually - it would sell a zillion copies, so hopefully she will.

paula3boys - I feel a bit silly liking Twilight so much at my age, too, but I still love it.  I went to see New Moon on its first night, my excuse was chaperoning my DD and her friends, really I was just as excited as they were.  I did not scream with them, though, those guys are way too young.


----------



## jeh3v

My SO and I are having friends over tomorrow for the first time to our new house, about 3 o'clock. I was trying to come up with an inexpensive, easy, yet impressive menu of finger foods. I think I've decided on different variety's of quesadillas, spinich cheese swirls, buffalo chicken dip, and oreo truffles. Does that sound good?  I'm out of ideas!


----------



## jennalovesbags

You should send some oreo truffles my way


----------



## toby11

jeh3v said:


> My SO and I are having friends over tomorrow for the first time to our new house, about 3 o'clock. I was trying to come up with an inexpensive, easy, yet impressive menu of finger foods. I think I've decided on different variety's of quesadillas, spinich cheese swirls, buffalo chicken dip, and oreo truffles. Does that sound good?  I'm out of ideas!


 
Sounds really good to me.  Maybe add a fresh veggie tray with dip?  Or fresh fruit?


----------



## tlingitgirl

I would also add a fresh veggie tray.
I love appetizers!    
A fun skewered appetizer is to cook tri-colored tortelloni.  Rinse, drain, and cool.  Skewer in this order: cube mozzarella, one tortelloni, green olive, tomato, one tortelloni, cube of cheddar cheese.  Drizzle with Italian dressing and place in fridge a couple of hours to marinade.  
Wrap bites.  Take one 8" tortilla, spread with 1 oz softened cream cheese.  Sprinkle lightly down center with Italian seasoning.  Add 1 oz shredded colby jack.  Place leaf lettuce.  Top with finely diced cucumbers and olives.  Roll and cut into 1" pieces.  Keep in place with a toothpick.
You can get a big cheese or pepperoni pizza and cut into tiny squares.  
If you have a mini tartlet tray, make your own tartlets.  You can buy pie crust, cut out with a circle cutter for each mini tartlet, press lightly into tray.  Fill with store bought spinach & artichoke & parmesan dip (add more parmesan cheese if you want it cheesier).  Bake @ 350 for 30 min.  You can also do this for mini pumpkin pie tartlets at the holidays.


----------



## mcoop13

Is anyone else studying for finals this week?! I am so overwhelmed with studying and papers..


----------



## jeh3v

tlingitgirl said:


> I would also add a fresh veggie tray.
> I love appetizers!
> A fun skewered appetizer is to cook tri-colored tortelloni.  Rinse, drain, and cool.  Skewer in this order: cube mozzarella, one tortelloni, green olive, tomato, one tortelloni, cube of cheddar cheese.  Drizzle with Italian dressing and place in fridge a couple of hours to marinade.
> Wrap bites.  Take one 8" tortilla, spread with 1 oz softened cream cheese.  Sprinkle lightly down center with Italian seasoning.  Add 1 oz shredded colby jack.  Place leaf lettuce.  Top with finely diced cucumbers and olives.  Roll and cut into 1" pieces.  Keep in place with a toothpick.
> You can get a big cheese or pepperoni pizza and cut into tiny squares.
> If you have a mini tartlet tray, make your own tartlets.  You can buy pie crust, cut out with a circle cutter for each mini tartlet, press lightly into tray.  Fill with store bought spinach & artichoke & parmesan dip (add more parmesan cheese if you want it cheesier).  Bake @ 350 for 30 min.  You can also do this for mini pumpkin pie tartlets at the holidays.



Wow those ideas are awesome!  This is exactly the kind of things I was trying to think of! I may make the tortellini skewers for tomorrow!  Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

mcoop13 said:


> Is anyone else studying for finals this week?! I am so overwhelmed with studying and papers..



I AM and it's killing me especially that i have to be a mommy and a wife at the same time i stay up on da computer when they r sleeping. i look at reveals on here at the same time when i have small breaks lol hang in there :0)


----------



## VTL

I totally understand what you mean. I am also a new mom. I have to take my last year off school to give birth. My son is 8 months old but he looks really small for his age. He hasn't gain weight in 3 months. He still fits into his 6 months clothes. It was horrible. No one here was able to help me even his family doctor. She's always on vacation whenever I tried to book appointment  to see her. The last time I call her, her secretary told me call back in Jan. I even drove him to the emergency 3 times and every times we were there they told us it's up to his family doctor to look after him. I felt like I have no where to go. So last month I drove him to the CLSC public health clinic and ask to see a nurse.... Guess what, they told me to contact my family doctor first... I was so mad, I eventually went all out... I cried and yell... Gosh I have to do it. My husband told me to keep it down because everyone were looking at us. I didn't care. So ya, a nurse finally we get to see a nurse. While I was in there I make sure things go the way  I want. So, she did sent him to the emergency and it turned out we were there for 7 days. The next day there were at least 10 doctors came to see us and they did all kind of test on him... everything they could think of.... So at the end it turned out my son had an eat behaviour call (FTT) we were rushed to see a eating psychologist. At first i thought it was funny. But my gosh she changed our lives completely. After a week of seeing her my son gain 400g. I was sooo happy words couldn't describle how happy I was. He has to take his med twice daily until he at least turn 3. She's seeing us every 2 weeks. Thank god I can have a happy holidays and baby Thien can take nice pictures with Santa


----------



## cz22

mcoop13 said:


> cz22, have you read Midnight Sun? Twilight from Edward's point of view..Meyer's first draft was leaked and now it's posted on her website.. although hard to read because it was just a draft and nowhere near finished, it did help explain the love part of the situation. It gave me a new perspective on their relationship as I felt that they fell in "love" way too quickly. I liked reading your review though! And agree with most of it!


I really like Midnight sun. Sure, it requires reading at least the first book (the last book helps for the perspective on how their minds work and perceive time). It made so much more sense why Edward liked Bella and clarified the reactions he had in the 1st book. I give Meyer credit - you really have to have these thoughts organized to keep track of the reactions that one character perceives and what actually caused those reactions. It doesn't seem like many authors have is reasoned out so thoroughly, but I think she was very careful and did that well. Edward was still creepy, which she had him acknowledge and hate himself for, but his urges seemed more like the imprinting of the wolves, so it was easier to accept it in this context as a natural urge after hearing it from his side... still creepy though. It sounds so much more romantic and painful from his point of view. This is like taking the conversations I liked from the series and making them more strong and meaningful. Even the dialogue that was before Bella saw their relationship grow took on more meaning and became more enjoyable. I would buy this book. Too bad Meyer is too stubborn to continue (so it seems) even though she is the publisher's golden child right now so anything she does is bound to make millions.



paula3boys said:


> candc, that is such a sweet gesture!
> 
> I read that draft on Stephanie Meyer's site from Edward's prospective and enjoyed it. I feel kinda silly liking these books and movies at my age though.... ha ha ha


I know what you mean - not in terms of age, but I still feel silly and reluctant to admit that I am enjoying some of these. But the first book was just so accessible. She did a great job of making the character relatable and I would think most people (of any age) who started the first book were unable to put it down. I think this series is a guilty pleasure of many, whether they are willing to admit it is another story.



toby11 said:


> cz22 - I enjoyed reading your comments on Twilight, especially the books. My 12-year-old DD was completely obsessed with Twilight last year, I didn't understand it at all but decided to read some of Twilight just to know what was up, and then I fell in love with the series. I think Twilight was the best of the four, though I enjoyed the rest as well. When I first read New Moon I cried like a baby through most of it, after I finished I had to put it away for quite a while, it got to me so much. I read it again recently and cried like a baby again. Let us know what you think of Midnight Sun once you read it, I really enjoyed reading from Edward's perspective and I hope Stephenie Meyer finishes it eventually - it would sell a zillion copies, so hopefully she will.
> 
> paula3boys - I feel a bit silly liking Twilight so much at my age, too, but I still love it. I went to see New Moon on its first night, my excuse was chaperoning my DD and her friends, really I was just as excited as they were. I did not scream with them, though, those guys are way too young.


I think one reason I shipped a lot of New Moon is because I didn't want to get attached to the idea of her and Jacob (even if I couldn't empathize) because I knew it would let me down (seeing the movie first). I just really wanted to see her with Edward again. Though the reunion and doubt and everything involved in that section definitely had me crying, too.

I really like Midnight Sun and so want more of it... after reading these for a few weeks and then ending with an unfinished book, I feel like I can't have the rest soon enough. I guess I need to get used to it, though I really hope Meyer changes her mind and finishes this book.
Thanks for your comments on my review!


----------



## wis3ly

mcoop13 said:


> Is anyone else studying for finals this week?! I am so overwhelmed with studying and papers..


 
Also studying here. However both of my finals aren't gonna be that bad and I need like a C on them to get A for the overall grade..so I'm not that stressed...


----------



## cz22

cz22 said:


> I think one reason I *skipped *a lot of New Moon is because I didn't want to get attached to the idea of her and Jacob (even if I couldn't empathize) because I knew it would let me down (seeing the movie first). I just really wanted to see her with Edward again. Though the reunion and doubt and everything involved in that section definitely had me crying, too.


noticed a typo in what I wrote, too late to edit the post


----------



## VTL

COACH ADDICT said:


> I am glad you are better. Yes send us some pictures..


 

Hi ladies, Im back from my trip here are some Coach purse I got while I was in Toronto. My sister and I both love these sequins so she took the claire and I took the audrey and the matching wristlet. We also have matching jewed poppy purse. It's soooo hard for us to get them we have to be on the waitting list for months.


----------



## cz22

VTL said:


> Hi ladies, Im back from my trip here are some Coach purse I got while I was in Toronto. My sister and I both love these sequins so she took the claire and I took the audrey and the matching wristlet. We also have matching jewed poppy purse. It's soooo hard for us to get them we have to be on the waitting list for months.


That is a HUGE haul! I'm glad you and your sister were able to find everything you wanted! (I love the amethyst claire in the last pic!)


----------



## fcochran

I need the style number for the wristlet VTL showed pics of I think i need that!


----------



## tlingitgirl

jeh3v said:


> Wow those ideas are awesome!  This is exactly the kind of things I was trying to think of! I may make the tortellini skewers for tomorrow!  Thanks for the ideas!


 
You're welcome! How was your get together?


----------



## jeh3v

tlingitgirl said:


> You're welcome! How was your get together?



It went great! We didn't have time to make the skewers, but it's definitely on my list for the next party! They sound so yummy! I enjoyed having everyone over to relax and finally break in our new house  Now that we're actually done working on it for a little while, maybe I'll post pics of our remodel soon!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

I am sorry to hear about your lil baby thank god he is better, i feel ur pain taking care of a baby who isn't feeling well and having to study... Hang in there it will all be better soon just keep ur prayers up and be happy because he is all better now :0) smile ;0)



VTL said:


> I totally understand what you mean. I am also a new mom. I have to take my last year off school to give birth. My son is 8 months old but he looks really small for his age. He hasn't gain weight in 3 months. He still fits into his 6 months clothes. It was horrible. No one here was able to help me even his family doctor. She's always on vacation whenever I tried to book appointment  to see her. The last time I call her, her secretary told me call back in Jan. I even drove him to the emergency 3 times and every times we were there they told us it's up to his family doctor to look after him. I felt like I have no where to go. So last month I drove him to the CLSC public health clinic and ask to see a nurse.... Guess what, they told me to contact my family doctor first... I was so mad, I eventually went all out... I cried and yell... Gosh I have to do it. My husband told me to keep it down because everyone were looking at us. I didn't care. So ya, a nurse finally we get to see a nurse. While I was in there I make sure things go the way  I want. So, she did sent him to the emergency and it turned out we were there for 7 days. The next day there were at least 10 doctors came to see us and they did all kind of test on him... everything they could think of.... So at the end it turned out my son had an eat behaviour call (FTT) we were rushed to see a eating psychologist. At first i thought it was funny. But my gosh she changed our lives completely. After a week of seeing her my son gain 400g. I was sooo happy words couldn't describle how happy I was. He has to take his med twice daily until he at least turn 3. She's seeing us every 2 weeks. Thank god I can have a happy holidays and baby Thien can take nice pictures with Santa


----------



## kattykay

Anyone have the Maggie Op art chain tote, I think thats what its called lol, I ordered one sight unseen on sunday and Im just waiting for it to get here, I think it should be here Weds.


----------



## paula3boys

You know you are a Coach addict when....

I fell down in my driveway yesterday. It had been snowing then driveway was icy underneath. Our driveway is very steep. I was walking super slow, but it didn't matter. I fell down carrying my graphite Maggie. After I fell down, I quickly checked Maggie to make sure she was ok before I even checked myself. Pretty sad.....I hurt my tailbone pretty badly and made my bad shoulder hurt more than usual. I had to change out of wet pants since I landed on my behind (my elbow hit as well so that is why my shoulder hurts). Maggie is ok, not a scratch on her. LOL. Don't think hubby noticed me checking her before I got up and checked myself.


----------



## toby11

paula3boys said:


> You know you are a Coach addict when....
> 
> I fell down in my driveway yesterday. It had been snowing then driveway was icy underneath. Our driveway is very steep. I was walking super slow, but it didn't matter. I fell down carrying my graphite Maggie. After I fell down, I quickly checked Maggie to make sure she was ok before I even checked myself. Pretty sad.....I hurt my tailbone pretty badly and made my bad shoulder hurt more than usual. I had to change out of wet pants since I landed on my behind (my elbow hit as well so that is why my shoulder hurts). Maggie is ok, not a scratch on her. LOL. Don't think hubby noticed me checking her before I got up and checked myself.



Hope you feel better soon, and glad Maggie's okay.  I've done that, too - checked my lovely Coach bag before I checked myself.


----------



## jeh3v

This isn't the best pic, but this is kind of a before and after pic of our living room remodel (and you can kinda see my collection on the hearth!


----------



## jennalovesbags

J, it looks soooo beautiful!!

I meant to post this last night- I finished 'Bringing Home the Birkin' last night at B&N. I realize this book is a year or two old, but if you guys haven't read it, it's definitely worth it. Clearly Birkin owners are in a whoooole 'nother league, but still a nice read for any purse obsessed person.


----------



## cz22

jeh3v said:


> This isn't the best pic, but this is kind of a before and after pic of our living room remodel (and you can kinda see my collection on the hearth!


Beautiful!  Everything looks amazing! (And all the pretty purses in the pics can't hurt. ).


----------



## VTL

FirstCoachin09 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your lil baby thank god he is better, i feel ur pain taking care of a baby who isn't feeling well and having to study... Hang in there it will all be better soon just keep ur prayers up and be happy because he is all better now :0) smile ;0)


 

Thank you for your lovely comment. I took the last semester off to enjoy my time with my son. This spring when he turns 1 year old then i'll be back at school to finish up my business major. I am so happy now he's all better. Finally, we can go shopping together in public . I can't wait to dress him up for the holidays. LOL, I bought so much clothes for him and finally he is able to fits into them now...


----------



## VTL

cz22 said:


> That is a HUGE haul! I'm glad you and your sister were able to find everything you wanted! (I love the amethyst claire in the last pic!)


 

It's funny because we actually were in the parking lots taking pictures and there was this old lady giving us weird looks as she walked by. LOL, I still remember the look on her face. My sister is a big fan of these claire she took them both home. She's coming up to stay with me for a week I guess I can finally borrow her claires for few days


----------



## VTL

fcochran said:


> I need the style number for the wristlet VTL showed pics of I think i need that!


 

Hi fcochra, which wristlet are interest in? is it the sequin leopard? the style number is 43442 GD/TA


----------



## jeh3v

Jenna and Cz, thanks for the sweet comments on our house!


----------



## fcochran

VTL said:


> Hi fcochra, which wristlet are interest in? is it the sequin leopard? the style number is 43442 GD/TA




After evaluating the pic I don't think its a wristlet maybe a small wallet? You are holding it in the pic lol! What is it?


----------



## VTL

oh you mean the flower purse? It's actually a mini purse. It's so cute. My sister is the one in the picture and I was the who took the pics. I don't know the style number but I know it's a jewel flower poppy purse.


----------



## wifeyb

im really distrubed by this fake bag on bonanzle, and all the "coach designer inspired" bags on bonanzle!!!! just within 2 days!
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/east_193/items/hot_coach_handbag_purse


----------



## wifeyb

wow i had some catching up to do!!!!

cs-loved your reviews about the twilight saga, some of my friends have leaked things that happen, im still reading twilight, taking my time, ive totally fallen for edward! then i saw new moon, and fell in love with jacob! my friend and i even went to get twilight/new moon tattoos. i know....CRAZY! lol it was fun though. (see below pics)
1. i got the cover of breaking dawn
2. she got the quote on the locket bella got in breaking dawn in french. in english means "more than my own life" then her DDs name underneath.


----------



## wifeyb

jeh- i love your living room!!!!! its so warm looking! i love the white against the cinnamon color on your walls!!! (what was the color i called it before? lol i know it was from a bag) anyway it looks amazing!!!! and i love the coach family in the middle there!!

VTL-sequin overload!!!!! i love them! now the jeweled poppy thing your sister is holding, is that a wallet??? it doesnt look like a small purse really.....and you even got the poppy feather crossbody bag?!


----------



## oopsididitagain

wifeyb,  all I can say is wow!  I can't believe you got those twilight tatoos!  The second one, is that Bella's daughter's name on the end of the French saying?  Does it say Layla?  I thought her name was Renesme or something like that.  You are a die hard fan I think.
This is coming from someone who is too afraid to get any tattoos.  I enjoy looking at other people's tattoos, though.


----------



## FirstCoachin09

i'm up and bored lol, here is a pic of my tree! notice no ornaments on the bottom, my lil guy kept on breaking the balls lol also we have taken off the red ribbons that you see, so only the gold ones


----------



## fcochran

While babysitting yesterday I learned that those indoor basketball goals break ornaments quicker than anything haha! We disposed of the evidence at the bottom of the waste basket


----------



## FirstCoachin09

^^


----------



## wifeyb

Oops--the name on my friends tattoo is _her_ daughters name. Not bellas.

After we got them we talked about how well hate in 10 years. Lol I love it though


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Oh, okay.  You've got a great friend who will get tattooed right along with ya!


----------



## baglady39

VTL said:


> Hi ladies, Im back from my trip here are some Coach purse I got while I was in Toronto. My sister and I both love these sequins so she took the claire and I took the audrey and the matching wristlet. We also have matching jewed poppy purse. It's soooo hard for us to get them we have to be on the waitting list for months.




I bought the leopard sequins items too!  They are FABULOUS....LOVE them, and you will get so many compliments!!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

wifeyb said:


> wow i had some catching up to do!!!!
> 
> cs-loved your reviews about the twilight saga, some of my friends have leaked things that happen, im still reading twilight, taking my time, ive totally fallen for edward! then i saw new moon, and fell in love with jacob! my friend and i even went to get twilight/new moon tattoos. i know....CRAZY! lol it was fun though. (see below pics)
> 1. i got the cover of breaking dawn
> 2. she got the quote on the locket bella got in breaking dawn in french. in english means "more than my own life" then her DDs name underneath.


Make sure you post your tat's in the BB forum on Tattoos


----------



## wifeyb

i forgot about that! i just posted them! thanks bunny!!


----------



## wifeyb

so im watching this...but wondering if i would be able to apple her back to normal color....any ideas???
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Aqua-blue-green-Leather-Coach-Handbag-NR_W0QQitemZ250547564973QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a55cc71ad


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I wonder what would lift the blue color off the bag like that?  Did she try to clean it with something out of the ordinary?  Apple just puts moisture back in and buffs out scratches, it won't restore that faded color.


----------



## cz22

wifeyb said:


> wow i had some catching up to do!!!!
> 
> cs-loved your reviews about the twilight saga, some of my friends have leaked things that happen, im still reading twilight, taking my time, ive totally fallen for edward! then i saw new moon, and fell in love with jacob! my friend and i even went to get twilight/new moon tattoos. i know....CRAZY! lol it was fun though. (see below pics)
> 1. i got the cover of breaking dawn
> 2. she got the quote on the locket bella got in breaking dawn in french. in english means "more than my own life" then her DDs name underneath.


Wow, you seem to be quite the fan! I hope you like the books - I found them more enjoyable then the movies, but I still had my issues... though I think I have issues with everything...


----------



## annie1

has anyone had any problems with their Audrey Oscelot>


----------



## mcoop13

So who got snow today?! I think we have about 2 feet in the unplowed areas. I was just out on the roads (the store I work at refused to close until about 8 and then I couldn't get a ride home until 10 because everyones cars were snowed in!). The roads are so bad! So who else is experiencing the Blizzard of 2009?


----------



## wifeyb

it snowed here today, it mostly became slush, we got about an inch or so. nothing stuck and its basically all melted now.

*HELP! so i want a crossbody bag for when i am shopping for long periods, and i just want one. i have recently fallen in love with the bleeker duffles, but im worried to take those in the rain or snow.....but i dont care so much for the heritage stripe coated canvas......ideas??? *


----------



## cz22

wifey, what about the patent sophie? Is that a good size for you? Bleeker style, patent, crossbody.


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

no feedback on this persons account but they are selling what cz22 is suggesting

http://cgi.ebay.com/Purple-Coach-Ba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0ecb6d40


----------



## 19yearslater

wifey, your tattoo is beautiful! I'm not a big Twilight fan but it looks so lovely. Did you have to but the rights to use the cover design? I see you're a Brittany fan, too. So sad to hear the news.


----------



## paula3boys

wifey- I got the patent Hailey in camel for the same reasons you mentioned. I don't know if camel is available anymore, but maybe jade if not?

Okay ladies, I have to vent- I just lost the tattersall french wallet I was bidding on by one stinking dollar at the last 2 minutes literally! I was watching and bidding it up (I was first bid btw) when others came in, but when the last one did, I didn't have time. BOO HOO!! It took so long to find this one (badly listed) at a decent price.


----------



## wifeyb

cz-i dunno if i like that sophie, i was hoping for a tattersall lining, and i dont really like how it looks, as much as i love the patent berry, i wanted a more classic bleeker leather. or another style??? i dunno really what i want, just know i want a messenger/convertible type bag for when i go shopping, and have my 2 year old with me, my bag wont keep falling off my shoulder.....


----------



## mlsephoralover

OMG Christina Ricci with a Coach shopping bag on TMZ!! Did anyone see that? My cousin and I watched Clueless like every couple of days on tape...and I LOVED Just Married....so sad about Brittany Murphey =(
Sorry this is my first Chat Thread post. 
Hello everyone, hope you are having a good night. =)


----------



## wifeyb

19years-ummmm i didnt buy the rights to use the design....oops  

i was bummed when i heard the news about brittany this morning, i loved her! she was such a free spirit! and only at 32!!!!! 

paula-i dont care too much for the hailey, i need something bigger....i saw a TANO bag at von maur that was perfect for me as a messenger bag, but i didnt have the funds...and i dunno what it was called?? im scared to venture out of coach! lol

*PLEASE HELP ME REMEMBER THIS LINE!!!! *
its from 4-5 years ago?? it was a smooth or pebbled leather in green, pink, and ivory...and they had the little white dots along the edges....im wanting the wallet from this line and i dont remember what its called!!!!! HELP PLEASE!!!!


----------



## 19yearslater

wifey, just wondering because I've been thinking of using cover art from another book for a tattoo. Sorry I can't help with remembering lines from 4-5 years ago, I wasn't a Coachie back then.


----------



## Conchenn

wifeyb said:


> it snowed here today, it mostly became slush, we got about an inch or so. nothing stuck and its basically all melted now.
> 
> *HELP! so i want a crossbody bag for when i am shopping for long periods, and i just want one. i have recently fallen in love with the bleeker duffles, but im worried to take those in the rain or snow.....but i dont care so much for the heritage stripe coated canvas......ideas??? *


 
What about the parker hippies, either large or small?  I have two large leather ones and they're great!  I didn't get around to using the rain and stain garde on my graphite one and it's held up excellently in the rain, the water literally rolls right off.  

Or perhaps an older, vintage Coach?  Like the unlined bags.  Those are made of such thick, sturdy leather and they repel water like you wouldn't believe.  When I washed an unlined Court bag a while back, I literally had to rub the water into the leather!


----------



## vtfroggie

Just wanted to wish everyone Happy Holidays since I likely won't be back until after DH and I return from our trip home to VA for Christmas.  I hope I get to come back to many many Coach gift reveals.  I know I'll have a reveal waiting for you all when I get back!


----------



## miss_oh

Greetings everyone!

Question: Does coach Parker handbags comes with white dust bag? Is it true that coach that comes with white dust bag is fake? I'm trying to buy a coach parker handbag from a person and it comes with a white dust bag, I was wondering cuz I bought a coach purse couple of times already and it always comes with a brown dust bag. Anybody??


----------



## mcoop13

The newer dustbags are either white OR dark brown. Post pictures of the bag in the Authenticate this coach thread to make sure the bag is authentic!


----------



## miss_oh

mcoop13 said:


> The newer dustbags are either white OR dark brown. Post pictures of the bag in the Authenticate this coach thread to make sure the bag is authentic!



I see. thanks 
I will post it in the authenticate forum.
Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

wifeyb- Well Hailey is bigger than she appears. I fit the stuff I carry in my large Zoe/Maggie, etc in her. If you need a lot of extra room, it doesn't work though. What about large parker hippie? That is a great bag. I love mine and it has tons of extra room


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Has anyone seen the AVATAR movie..???.  Man that movie rock, it is amazing.


----------



## Restore724

COACH ADDICT said:


> Has anyone seen the AVATAR movie..???. Man that movie rock, it is amazing.


 

Really, I need to watch Avatar movie but have been so busy shopping for Coach stuff.


----------



## 19yearslater

Haven't gone to Avatar yet, I figured I'd let the crowds die down first. It was good, huh? I really want to see The Princess and the Frog. Classic princess right there, girls.


----------



## mcoop13

I haven't seen it yet! I wanted to go today but there was still some snow on the roads and I was busy baking for our company that is coming on Christmas Eve (I have work from 2pm to 11:15pm tomorrow and will have no time to prepare for Christmas Eve!). What are everyones plans for the holidays?


----------



## blah956

wifeyb said:


> it snowed here today, it mostly became slush, we got about an inch or so. nothing stuck and its basically all melted now.
> 
> *HELP! so i want a crossbody bag for when i am shopping for long periods, and i just want one. i have recently fallen in love with the bleeker duffles, but im worried to take those in the rain or snow.....but i dont care so much for the heritage stripe coated canvas......ideas??? *


 
these aren't coach but are dooney and bourke. i really love the look.

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=45201

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=44741


----------



## COACH ADDICT

19yearslater said:


> Haven't gone to Avatar yet, I figured I'd let the crowds die down first. It was good, huh? I really want to see The Princess and the Frog. Classic princess right there, girls.


 

The Princess and the Frog is really good move... they will enjoy it.


----------



## FirstCoachin09

Hope Everyone has a safe and great Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## MissDaae

I've been wondering... my sister told me that one of her teachers went to the Coach store in Chicago and was able to trade in her used purse for new things. Is this true, because, to me, it sounds extreme?


----------



## jeh3v

^Unless her bag had a factory defect, that wouldn't be likely!


----------



## wifeyb

HA that would be nice! 
but im sure there was fraying or some type of problem with it for them to take it back and give her credit.

ps-jeh you need to check off your raisen leigh off your list!!


----------



## wifeyb

pps-where are you all finding these CUTE smilies??? i dont see them in the smiley box here, and i checked smileycentral, and not there....i want one! lol


----------



## jeh3v

^Wifey, here's the smileys I use! 

http://wuerziworld.de/Smilies/spi.php


----------



## blah956

hey. i just wanted to put a mention out there!

Dillards usually has 40% to 50% off ON TOP of sale items on New Years Day. (last year they had extra 50% off). This includes all designer shoes, clothing and handbags (like coach and dooney  )

so be ready to stand in line ASAP as the store opens to buy up! every time dillards has even extra 30% off, there are lines at the doors and bags are sold out within 3 to 5 hours of opening.

keep in mind, dillards does NOT allow price adjustments in their policy. so buying now and going back in may not work. Only do it if you are buddy buddy with an employee.


----------



## disney16

I plan on going to the NorthEast Mall location in the morning. What time should I be there? I was thinking about 930.


----------



## blah956

a good 30 minutes before the mall opens! ^_^

if you're a serious coachie, wait at the doors closest to the handbags ^_^


----------



## disney16

Thanks and that's the door that I always use. I really need to stay away from the Coach counter but I'm sure that will be my first stop.


----------



## wifeyb

jeh, why is it all in german? lol i dunno the categories! lol i guess i could just click them and look at the smilies. they are all so cute!!!! thanks!!


----------



## Robicslady

WooHoo!  Just came back from doing the Penguin Plunge- Jamestown RI- I think I earned myself a little Coach treat!


----------



## miss_oh

Hello Ladies...
I came across this website and they do really sound promising, but I dont wanna be fooled again, so when tough times like this I turn to this site 
So does anyone know this website???? http://www.authenticcoachonline.com/#join


----------



## mcoop13

I have the day off tomorrow!  I haven't had a day off in a while. What should I do with all my free time.. I think it's time to take a trip to the outlets!


----------



## New2Coach

I am so excited that I just wanted to share. My dh is taking me to the outlet tomorrow. It is a 4 hr drive and I have been on a ban until we got more control of our finances. So I have not been since to our outlet since July!!!! I am super happy. I just have to regain control and remember I am there for a specific reason...a new wallet. No new bags for me since hubby got me one for Christmas. I might get just a few small things like a bracelet or something. 
I will just keep repeating to myself....no new bags, no new bags, and hopefully I will not go overboard as we are still trying to save money!


----------



## oopsididitagain

New2Coach, I'm happy for you, I know I can't stop thinking about the outlets lately!  I hope you find a good selection.  If you see something you want you should get it before it is gone.


----------



## jeh3v

^Oops, you are a great enabler 

New2Coach, enjoy your outlet trip! Most outlets seem pretty stocked with some good stuff right now!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^lol!  I haven't enabled for awhile so I thought it was due time I started enabling again.  :greengrin:  It's a Coachie's job.  lol


----------



## jeh3v

^  I love it!!!


----------



## wifeyb

oops-i love the new avatar
disney-i keep forgetting thats a cake in your avatar! lol

still in a coach rut. im not seeing anything im in LOVE with. searching the bay for the old stuff.....


----------



## oopsididitagain

thanks wifeyb!  I have a fascination with big, thick, bold eyeglasses lately so I had to find an avatar to match.  I LOVE your avatar!  wow, is that you?  You are cute if it is and I love those glasses!


----------



## wifeyb

yes thats me, and those are my newest glasses i got! so retro i love them!!! thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## mzbag

Happy Happy New Year To All My Fellow Coachies


----------



## happywife18

It's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep. Thinking of work already. It's going to be really busy this week.


----------



## jeh3v

^Don't you hate that?  I'm feeling under the weather today still (spent all day yesterday on the couch) and not looking forward to being here this week!


----------



## mcoop13

Im not looking forward to work this week either. I have do to inventory tonight which means staying at the store until after midnight. I think I'll be falling asleep!


----------



## oopsididitagain

Ah, jeh3v, get better!    Up your vitamin C and drink Celestial Seasonings brand echinacea complete care wellness tea (has a koala on the box) and drink more water.  That's what I did last week when I felt under the weather and I got better faster.


----------



## jeh3v

^Thanks for the tips Oops! Is it really tea-ish tea? I know I'm a freak, but don't really like tea  Except for Green Tea, that I can do.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^lol, I don't know about tea-ish tea.  lol  I don't like tea, either!  I only drink it if I feel like my immune system needs a boost or I think that I *should* have some green tea for health.  Otherwise, I'm a coffee drinker.  The wellness tea is palatable, not too bad.
When my throat hurts I drink lemon-ginseng green tea and put honey in it.


----------



## fcochran

^^If only they made coffee with all that healthy junk they put in tea I would be in heaven! I do love me some sweet tea but I don't think that's gonna cure the common cold anytime soon haha!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I went to extremes yesterday trying to eat healthy.  I'm trying to build up my immune system some more.  I bought mustard greens and cooked them, a yam with cinnamon made in the microwave, then I dumped some canned sugar-free cherries on top of that, and I had a bowl of lentil soup.  I should eat that way all the time...and then she woke up.  lol! Really, I'm trying to get healthy & fit before I hit the big 4-0 this year.


----------



## jeh3v

^It's always good to eat healthy Oops! I need to get back on my diet and exercise program because I've been slacking off for MONTHS! 

I got a nice little hefty bonus check today at work and I'm pleased as punch!


----------



## wifeyb

Ooo bonus check! What are your plans for it? New bags??


----------



## cz22

Good job eating healthy Oops! The key for me is having more fruits and veggies, but that's not as easy as it should be.

Feeling better Jeh? Congrats on the bonus! Sounds like you have a great job!


----------



## jeh3v

^Yep, I'm feeling much better Cz, thanks for asking!  My job can be a total PITA sometimes, but I guess it's like that with every job  Either way I'm happy today!


----------



## jeh3v

wifeyb said:


> Ooo bonus check! What are your plans for it? New bags??


 
I think I've pretty much already spent what I'm going to of it!  Is that bad? I have four new ones on the way!  The rest is going into savings. I'm trying to build it back up after the house purchase


----------



## wifeyb

*4 bags?! *  omg from bonanzle?? Omg soooo can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^1 from Bonanzle, 3 from Ebay  1 of them is a duplicate though. I won it, and then the very next day a BIN popped up for the color I really wanted. I hate it when that happens! I'm not sure if I'll keep both or not. I guess we'll see


----------



## ghall

congrats on your hefty check J!!!
i need to find a job and get one of those!lol!!
I'm on fun-employment- being a stay at home mom for now LOL..
luckily DH makes enough dough for my  bad habit!


----------



## jeh3v

^ I'll probably be a stay at home mom at some point. My SO eventually wants to get to a point that when we're ready to have kids he'll be making enough to support us so I can stay home for at least a little while. Gotta be a working girl till then though I guess!


----------



## jennalovesbags

J, what do you do for a living? The new flaps are lovely!


----------



## ghall

jeh3v said:


> ^ I'll probably be a stay at home mom at some point. My SO eventually wants to get to a point that when we're ready to have kids he'll be making enough to support us so I can stay home for at least a little while. Gotta be a working girl till then though I guess!


staying home is tiring.. working is much easier.. i've been looking for work ! beleive me.. but i have to be picky about pay because it's gotta be enough to cover daycare for 3 kids PLUS some bills or extra for savings... otherwise i can't be working just to pay for daycare.. know what i mean?
but after i get at the very least the Blue Kira and green sabrina.. i know my NEED will be filled for a while


----------



## jeh3v

Jenna, I'm the office manager at an entertainment law firm here in Nashville. I'm also the legal assistant to one of the partners. That was my original job right out of school, but then the office manager left and they said guess what you get to do both jobs now!  Thanks for the compliments, I love me some Legacy! 

Ghall, I don't doubt it one bit! Being a SAHM is a full time job! What line of work are you looking into?


----------



## ghall

Mostyly admin. I was a personal/executive assistant to the ceo of the last company i worked for . I've been jobless for 6 months. It was fun all summer but now its just getting ild. I need to work and have adult interaction. Thats my reasoning for visiting the outlets every other day!!! LOL!!!


----------



## jeh3v

^Ha! Sounds like a good excuse to me! 

I hate weather men. Why? Because they call for tons of snow, schools all over the state close, and then NO SNOW!? Are you kidding me? Now I have to go to work


----------



## wifeyb

We have 4 inches of snow right now ad it's still coming down!!


----------



## jeh3v

Lucky! It's just really tiny almost invisible flurries here.  My co-worker who is the other assistant got off because he said he didn't want to risk her driving, guess my boss doesn't care about me that much!


----------



## wifeyb

Our snow in Indiana


----------



## oopsididitagain

Cute pic^^  I know the snow-region people will hate to hear me say this but I wish I could see that snow and go play in it!  I miss snow.


----------



## jeh3v

Adorable pic Wifey! I did end up getting off of work, Yay!


----------



## Havekidsnotime

_Ladies,_
_I am hoping you can help me. About two or three years ago I was in the mall and went into a Coach store. There was the prettiest bag I had ever seen. It came in black and gray, made of a rough looking leather, distressed, thick leather. A foldover front pocket with a bold catch, a strap that when you put it on fil perfectly on your shoulder. The bag itself was maybe 16" x 8".  Whats makes this bag different than any other coach I have seen is the leather, it was almost like Nubuck leather, made to look like you had owned it for years. I have checked online @ Coach.com and E-Bay and have not been able to find it. Any help would be greatly appreciated._

_Thx!_


----------



## mcoop13

Cute pic wifey! It hasnt started snowing here yet, I think it is supposed to start at midnight!


----------



## paula3boys

You have to see this cute youtube video of a baby getting sad without the Coach purse and happy when she gets it back. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kny_EJEaB78


----------



## shalomnurse

paula3boys said:


> You have to see this cute youtube video of a baby getting sad without the Coach purse and happy when she gets it back. LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kny_EJEaB78


 
I just watched that video.  Too cute.  Loved it.


----------



## mcoop13

Aw thats so cute!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

holey moley!  it's going to be 14 tonight here in austin!  this is for the birds!  we're spoiled with warm weather like 90% of the year...and then when it gets so cold like this i can't function!


----------



## mcoop13

Ugh I am bidding on something right now and I just want to know if I win already.. I hate auctions that seem to take forever! I just want my Coach! Lol.


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

Hi just a quick question I ordered a purse from Jax took the tags off but never used it once I put my stuff in it I realized it was to small can I return it to jax


----------



## heidi3399

you should be able to or just take it to a coach store with the shipping receipt


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

heidi3399 said:


> you should be able to or just take it to a coach store with the shipping receipt



Thanks


----------



## paula3boys

So I had a dream that I got a LV speedy last night. I was dreaming about analyzing every detail to make sure it wasn't fake. Silly girl. The only other time I dreamt about handbags was about a Sabrina- I ended up biting the bullet and buying that one the next day. LOL! Funny thing is so far, I haven't really had the desire to buy LV speedy. I mean, that would take away from being able to buy several Coach bags/accessories. Ha ha.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

paula3boys said:


> So I had a dream that I got a LV speedy last night. I was dreaming about analyzing every detail to make sure it wasn't fake. Silly girl. The only other time I dreamt about handbags was about a Sabrina- I ended up biting the bullet and buying that one the next day. LOL! Funny thing is so far, I haven't really had the desire to buy LV speedy. I mean, that would take away from being able to buy several Coach bags/accessories. Ha ha.


 

I started dreaming about the Gucci GG D-Ring, last year and I got her so you may be in trouble..


----------



## crystal-d

I like LV but there a little boring.....they just dont pop like coach does!!!


----------



## paula3boys

crystal-d said:


> I like LV but there a little boring.....they just dont pop like coach does!!!


 
I agree. That is why I don't know why I would dream about it!


----------



## wifeyb

I will say the thing I like about lv is they keep the same pieces year round. The styles never change, occasionally they'll have limited edition pieces.

As for coach coming out with new bags every month or so. Coach is my love don't get me wrong, but I think it's neat that my friend can buy the speedy an 6 years later it's stil in the boutique to buy.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

wifeyb said:


> I will say the thing I like about lv is they keep the same pieces year round. The styles never change, occasionally they'll have limited edition pieces.
> 
> As for coach coming out with new bags every month or so. Coach is my love don't get me wrong, but I think it's neat that my friend can buy the speedy an 6 years later it's stil in the boutique to buy.



exactly!  this is why I don't feel the frustration and the urge to buy...the bags I want will always be there for years! it's a very liberating feeling

so sad for LV I put them on the back burner...I keep hoping coach will not have so many great bags I want this year...so i can spend more on LV, but that's what I said last year and coach came out with all these great purple bags I'm scrambling to get!


----------



## wifeyb

Lol you and your purple!!

Coach is always good with their colors!!


----------



## bellamomobella

I didn't think this needed it's own post nor do I think we're allowerd to post live links to auctions, buuuut I was just drooling over bags on the Bay and came across what I think is a real stunner!! EXOTIC! ALLIGATOR! Boxey flap tote bag!! Dear Lord, it's gorgeous! Maybe after I win the lottery, take my trip to New Zealand and Aussieland, buy a house on the North East Coast, and get new tires, then I would totally love to buy this bag! *drools*


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I don't blame you, I'd love a Coach alligator bag, too!  But, looks like you have your priorities in order.  lol  I'd love to go to New Zealand and Australia!


----------



## bellamomobella

Oh, to dream!! ^_^ Yeah, priorities for sure! Sometimes ya gotta knock yourself back into reality! lol New Zealand and Australia are a ways off, but I am determined to make it happen!! I gotta get out of this ice tundra!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

i just ordered Domino's lol i am feeling so tired today not in the mood to cook, anyone else feeling extra exhausted today??


----------



## mrodriquez2006

FirstCoachin09 said:


> i just ordered Domino's i am feeling so tired today i just ordered anyone else feeling extra exhausted today??



yes! OMG! my vehicle failed emissions testing here in my state... so i'm trying to get some car repairs and I'm jumping through hoops!!! it's all very bureaucratic, government stuff! today has been sooooo slow and dragged on and on and on!  i was looking foward to a happy hour but that got cancalled

but now I have to take my car out to another firestone repair shop...but there's a really cute guy that works there that i know (and he always flirts with me) so I'm wondering if I can finesse my way


----------



## FirstCoachin09

mrodriquez2006 said:


> yes! OMG! my vehicle failed emissions testing here in my state... so i'm trying to get some car repairs and I'm jumping through hoops!!! it's all very bureaucratic, government stuff! today has been sooooo slow and dragged on and on and on! i was looking foward to a happy hour but that got cancalled
> 
> but now I have to take my car out to another firestone repair shop...*but there's a really cute guy that works there that i know (and he always flirts with me) so I'm wondering if I can finesse my way *


 

lmao omg ur post made me laugh so hard i almost choked on my pizza lol, i hope it works out for you girl, i also hope you get that drink for the both of us


----------



## mcoop13

Too funny mrod! Good luck with your car!


----------



## mrodriquez2006

FirstCoachin09 said:


> [/B]
> 
> lmao omg ur post made me laugh so hard i almost choked on my pizza lol, i hope it works out for you girl, i also hope you get that drink for the both of us





mcoop13 said:


> Too funny mrod! Good luck with your car!



hey...if you got it FLAUNT it! LOL  and it was a success...i got a $89 engine diagnostic for free! 

this is how it went down, in a phone conversation no less...that's how i know i got it going on LOL:

"tommy!  long time no talk.  this is melanie with the pontiac grandam.  i have been looking for you and i called peggy at NC firestone and she told me you moved here...i have a little bit of a problem i KNOW you can help with"

"well hello there ms. melanie...it's great to hear your voice!...."

and viola...haha...magic!

now i just walk in with my new purple garnet and matching purple boots...i'll knock him dead


----------



## FirstCoachin09

Hilarious u go girl, what badazzness i don't even know if that's a word lol glad it all worked out  i can't wait till this weekend me and hubby def' need a drink lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm taking a coach road trip this weekend... going outta' state to hit an outlet or two I havn't been to in a while... hoping for some goodies, but either way it's good to get on the road and relax


----------



## mcoop13

Sounds like fun bunny! I need to go visit other outlets, mine never gets anything good!


----------



## jeh3v

Anyone been watching The Bachelor this season?


----------



## jennalovesbags

^ Yes! I LOVE Jake. I need to clone him for myself  The girls, on the other hand, are insane I only like Aly/Ali not sure how its spelled


----------



## jeh3v

I'm an Ali fan for sure. She seems really sweet, and I think Tenley might grow on me. Also a fan of my TN girl Ella!  We've dubbed Michelle "crazy eyes" at my house


----------



## jennalovesbags

I call her crazy eyes too!! Tenley is okay. She's in my field so I kind of have to be a fan. I can't place Ella; I'm horrible with names but I will pay closer attention next week.


----------



## mcoop13

Ugh I'm so upset. I just had two nonpaying bidders in one week. I was so excited these items sold so I could free up some money to buy a new bag. Grrr why do people bid if they aren't going to pay?!


----------



## Italiahaircolor

mcoop13 said:


> Ugh I'm so upset. I just had two nonpaying bidders in one week. I was so excited these items sold so I could free up some money to buy a new bag. Grrr why do people bid if they aren't going to pay?!



My first thought was, what is your time-to-pay?  If you give a generous amount, like 7 days...maybe your buyers are waiting for payday?

I would e-mail and ask them flat out what their plans are.  Say something like "I'm giving you 24 hours to respond before I leave negative feedback and re-list the item"

Now, that would be very fair and generous of you...but it also lets you know what your next step needs to be.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

Italiahaircolor said:


> My first thought was, what is your time-to-pay?  If you give a generous amount, like 7 days...maybe your buyers are waiting for payday?
> 
> I would e-mail and ask them flat out what their plans are.  Say something like "I'm giving you 24 hours to respond before I leave negative feedback and re-list the item"
> 
> Now, that would be very fair and generous of you...but it also lets you know what your next step needs to be.



well hold on there...first, the seller can't leave negative feedback for buyers...second...buyers techinically have 4 days to pay for the item before an unpaid item is opened and an additional 4 days after that

so just because a seller says in their listing "you have to pay in 1 day" that's actually against ebay rules...they can have their preference but the can't resell it because a buy doesn't meet their terms...they have to give the buyer 4 full days then open an unpaid item


----------



## Italiahaircolor

A seller can leave feedback...I've done so many times.  

And yes, ebay has rules, and maybe the 4 days have passed...but before giving up hope, I would just e-mail and ask what the situation is.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

Italiahaircolor said:


> A seller can leave feedback...I've done so many times.
> 
> And yes, ebay has rules, and maybe the 4 days have passed...but before giving up hope, I would just e-mail and ask what the situation is.



i agree...you can leave feedback but you can't give "negative" feedback....if you write anything "negative" in a positive space then that is grounds for feedback removal (which is dumb IMO)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

mrodriquez2006 said:


> i agree...you can leave feedback but you can't give "negative" feedback....if you write anything "negative" in a positive space then that is grounds for feedback removal (which is dumb IMO)


I often report feedback left for people (not just myself) that are negative statements against a positive rating.

IF it's against the 'BAY's rules... then I report it.  As a buyer I'd get retaliatory feedback from sellers when I had to report them for NPS's or not delivering items, so they would fire back a false nasty neg to me even tho they (not I) were at fault.

Honestly, as both a seller AND bidder, I'm glad to see it stick.


----------



## Italiahaircolor

I think that is very unfair.  If someone is a bad buyer, a seller needs to be aware of that.  They need to be able protect themselves as well.  Like, for instance when the OP said the items never got paid for...there needs to be repercussions for that sort of behavior because not only did the buyer lose out on her listing money, but it robbed another bayer' of having the purse.

Recently I sold an item on ebay, and since I only accept paypal that is how I was compensated.  This is typically fine, and my personal ebay rating is perfect...but, the funds pended until the seller left positive feedback!  Meaning, from what I understand, if the buyer NEVER said anything, then my money could pend for up to 21 days.  Meanwhile, the buyer can use and enjoy my product!  Lopsided, in my opinion.  Lucky for me the buyer left feedback immediately upon receiving the product and all worked out well...but it could have unfolded differently.

Nothing is perfect, but this is crazy...


----------



## mcoop13

In my situation, after two days I sent a friendly reminder about payment and they both responded with sorry won't be able to pay or changed my mind. I also think its unfair we can't leave negative feedback, to warn others about crappy buyers!


----------



## cz22

^^ My main gripe with the non-paying bidder situation is that a seller *should *be able to leave negative feedback in that situation. It is justified, and other sellers should be aware that the buyer may not pay when bidding - to be able to use the ebay feature to block bidders with certain feedback statistics. Sellers should have to wait a certain amount of time, but negative feedback should be an option in such cases.


----------



## cz22

I don't want to post a new thread, but does anyone have enough experience with tarrago dye and Coach colors to advise which tarrago color is the closest to the Madison light gray? I got a steal because the bag is totally beaten up - areas where the bag look like it was dragged and the dye scrapped right off. I don't have an urge to change the color completely, since I would have loved a light gray sabrina at the right price, but I'm not sure any of the dye colors are close. (dye color chart: http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1010 ) Maybe smoke gray? Looks a little green or beige or something on my screen. Though it may be difficult, maybe I can find pics where people used these specific colors... Any suggestions?


----------



## Italiahaircolor

*CZ22*...my stomach dropped when I read your posting...I would be way to nervous to dye a bag, even if it were scrapped up.  What if you ruin it?  What if the color doesn't match?  You are one brave lady!!


----------



## fcochran

cz22 said:


> I don't want to post a new thread, but does anyone have enough experience with tarrago dye and Coach colors to advise which tarrago color is the closest to the Madison light gray? I got a steal because the bag is totally beaten up - areas where the bag look like it was dragged and the dye scrapped right off. I don't have an urge to change the color completely, since I would have loved a light gray sabrina at the right price, but I'm not sure any of the dye colors are close. (dye color chart: http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1010 ) Maybe smoke gray? Looks a little green or beige or something on my screen. Though it may be difficult, maybe I can find pics where people used these specific colors... Any suggestions?




Maybe if you mix smoke gray with pelican? Is that allowed?


----------



## cz22

Italiahaircolor said:


> *CZ22*...my stomach dropped when I read your posting...I would be way to nervous to dye a bag, even if it were scrapped up.  What if you ruin it?  What if the color doesn't match?  You are one brave lady!!


It's already ruined. I could never wear her in this condition, so it's worth a shot. I would dye the entire bag, so the color should be uniform, I just want to keep it close to the original shade since I got it because I like that color (and thought most of the wear was on the bottom where it would be unseen).



fcochran said:


> Maybe if you mix smoke gray with pelican? Is that allowed?


I'd have to buy both colors. So I guess it's possible.


----------



## Bansheegurl

Anyone know how to find out if a "COACH" necklace is real or fake? I didn't want to post in the authenticate thread coz it's not a purse. I seem to remember seeing this necklace on their website but it's been a while and i can't really remember.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

^ search around ebay for the same necklace...like put in similar search terms (i.e if it's in the shape of a star...search "coach star necklace" or something like that...i say if there are more from reputable sellers, you are safe

but i'm sure you can post in the authenticate forum even though it's not a bag


----------



## Bansheegurl

mrodriquez2006 said:


> ^ search around ebay for the same necklace...like put in similar search terms (i.e if it's in the shape of a star...search "coach star necklace" or something like that...i say if there are more from reputable sellers, you are safe
> 
> but i'm sure you can post in the authenticate forum even though it's not a bag



:weird: You must be psychic coz the necklace is a star!! LOL I've seen a few on ebay for good prices so i was curious if it was real or not. 

Thanks! I'll post it in the authenticate section..


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> I don't want to post a new thread, but does anyone have enough experience with tarrago dye and Coach colors to advise which tarrago color is the closest to the Madison light gray? I got a steal because the bag is totally beaten up - areas where the bag look like it was dragged and the dye scrapped right off. I don't have an urge to change the color completely, since I would have loved a light gray sabrina at the right price, but I'm not sure any of the dye colors are close. (dye color chart: http://www.shoetreemarketplace.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1010 ) Maybe smoke gray? Looks a little green or beige or something on my screen. Though it may be difficult, maybe I can find pics where people used these specific colors... Any suggestions?


I'm thinking you might just be better off either looking for other swatches posted in other Brand Designer forums of re-dying jobs.. or getting some white leather patches from a craft store and doing some test tries... only problem is every leather takes differently to dyes in how much they absorb and how intense in color they end up being.


----------



## cz22

I started thinking about feiblings (sp?) dye after searching the entire forum for dye job pictures. I would probably get the gray and white, mix to get the right color, test somewhere on the bottom of the bag, and then do the whole thing when I get it right. Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cz22 said:


> I started thinking about feiblings (sp?) dye after searching the entire forum for dye job pictures. I would probably get the gray and white, mix to get the right color, test somewhere on the bottom of the bag, and then do the whole thing when I get it right. Does that sound like a good plan?


Mix, but measure how much you are mixing.  If you do it in a bigger batch you'll want to remember your ratio for the mix.

I'd test on leather that's NOT your bag to see the color first.


----------



## princessxx

hi girls i have just got interested in coach, what bag is a must have at the mo? what is the poppy is that popular i have seen a few bags of them? hope you guys can give me some advice on seeking a bag


----------



## cz22

bunnymasseuse said:


> Mix, but measure how much you are mixing.  If you do it in a bigger batch you'll want to remember your ratio for the mix.
> 
> I'd test on leather that's NOT your bag to see the color first.


You are very thorough. I probably would have forgotten to measure... Thanks for the suggestions!



princessxx said:


> hi girls i have just got interested in coach, what bag is a must have at the mo? what is the poppy is that popular i have seen a few bags of them? hope you guys can give me some advice on seeking a bag


In general, I would say go to an outlet (if you can) and find something you really like that is flattering to you (shape-wise and color-wise). Pick something You like, not something just because it is popular. But if you want something that tells people it is Coach, I guess you'd want to go with signature print.
Honestly, what is generally popular on this message board may not be what is popular "in the real world." Like the 2006-2007 legacy line is vastly popular here.


----------



## Cheap_Tequila

cz22 said:


> I started thinking about feiblings (sp?) dye after searching the entire forum for dye job pictures. I would probably get the gray and white, mix to get the right color, test somewhere on the bottom of the bag, and then do the whole thing when I get it right. Does that sound like a good plan?


You may want to check out some of Docride's advice on this.  She is an absolute guru when it comes to the care and restoration of leather.  You can find her in the Hermes sub-forum or just send her a pm with your question.


----------



## jeh3v

I am SOOOO angry right now! :censor: I need every angry smiley there is! When we bought our house, we financed it through the same bank that I bank with. I make the December payment 2 days early, and then when it comes time to make the January payment, I log onto my online banking screen to set up the draft. Well it says CLOSED in all caps on my mortgage loan, so I have a small panic attack before calling my lender. She explains that it's nothing bad, my mortgage loan has just been transferred/bought out by another bank and it happens all the time. She tells me she'll need to do some research on which bank has bought it out and get me a new loan number, so that I can send a check with that number in the memo line so it will get applied to my file. I thought it was strange I never received any transfer paperwork from my new bank stating they bought my loan and giving me instructions for payment, but she said it would be forthcoming so I didn't think much about it. 

Fast forward 2.5 weeks to today. I finally receive a new letter from my new bank, US Bank. I'm thinking ok finally, here is the paperwork they were supposed to have sent a month ago. So I open the letter and what does it say? It's informing me that I may be getting foreclosed on! It says "This notice is of great importance since it affects your rights to continue living in your house. If you do not call the Loan Counseling Center immediately, you may lose your home". WTF?!?!? It states that I'm in collections for being behind for the 12/1 and 1/1 mortgage payments in addition to late charges. First of all, my 12/1 payment was made two days early when it was still at my old bank, so they RECEIVED the file with that payment already applied. And that check I mailed to them for the January payment? It's been CASHED! How can they possibly have cashed a check with my name on it, and seemed to have forgotten to send me paper work letting my know they've bought my loan, but so easily be able to have their file all screwed up and send me a scary and threatening letter? The unprofessionalism and complete negligence of these people blows my mind!!! Wouldn't you do a bit of research before sending out a letter threatening foreclosure? How could the file even be that screwed up in the first place? That is ineptitude at its best ladies and gentleman!  Sorry for the rant, and thanks for listening, I just had to get that vent out tonight so tomorrow when they are open I can rip them a new one!


----------



## mcoop13

^So sorry this is happening to you jeh! I would be absolutely furious- there is no reason no one told you your mortgage loan changed to another bank!! I really hope this works out for you and they find the "lost" check!


----------



## bellagal

jeh3v said:


> I am SOOOO angry right now! :censor: I need every angry smiley there is! When we bought our house, we financed it through the same bank that I bank with. I make the December payment 2 days early, and then when it comes time to make the January payment, I log onto my online banking screen to set up the draft. Well it says CLOSED in all caps on my mortgage loan, so I have a small panic attack before calling my lender. She explains that it's nothing bad, my mortgage loan has just been transferred/bought out by another bank and it happens all the time. She tells me she'll need to do some research on which bank has bought it out and get me a new loan number, so that I can send a check with that number in the memo line so it will get applied to my file. I thought it was strange I never received any transfer paperwork from my new bank stating they bought my loan and giving me instructions for payment, but she said it would be forthcoming so I didn't think much about it.
> 
> Fast forward 2.5 weeks to today. I finally receive a new letter from my new bank, US Bank. I'm thinking ok finally, here is the paperwork they were supposed to have sent a month ago. So I open the letter and what does it say? It's informing me that I may be getting foreclosed on! It says "This notice is of great importance since it affects your rights to continue living in your house. If you do not call the Loan Counseling Center immediately, you may lose your home". WTF?!?!? It states that I'm in collections for being behind for the 12/1 and 1/1 mortgage payments in addition to late charges. First of all, my 12/1 payment was made two days early when it was still at my old bank, so they RECEIVED the file with that payment already applied. And that check I mailed to them for the January payment? It's been CASHED! How can they possibly have cashed a check with my name on it, and seemed to have forgotten to send me paper work letting my know they've bought my loan, but so easily be able to have their file all screwed up and send me a scary and threatening letter? The unprofessionalism and complete negligence of these people blows my mind!!! Wouldn't you do a bit of research before sending out a letter threatening foreclosure? How could the file even be that screwed up in the first place? That is ineptitude at its best ladies and gentleman!  Sorry for the rant, and thanks for listening, I just had to get that vent out tonight so tomorrow when they are open I can rip them a new one!


^^That is CRAP!!  I guess you haven't had a chance to call them yet?  I would be sooooooooo PIST too!  Well pist probably wouldn't be the right description but you get the idea!  That is just so wrong, unprofessional & very sloppy!!  As far as the buying out of mortgages....that is normal.  It happens all the time.  What sucks is that we as homeowners can't do a damn thing about our loans being bought out!  That, too, is CRAP!!!  Go get 'em girl!


----------



## bellagal

Is this popping up on the top of your tPF page too (in PINK)????  I'm afraid to click on it for fear of THIS being a virus.  Anyone else get this:

"Starting some time in December, a third-party advertiser on TPF embedded malicious code in their advertisement, causing a malware/virus program to be downloaded onto user's Windows PCs.

Please direct your attention to this discussion thread for information on whether your computer may be affected by this malware/virus and on how to remove the potential threat!"


----------



## Doglover1610

^^^It's a post from Vlad. It's okay to click on.


----------



## chicagofm

I was wondering can some of the Coach Bag outlits be trusted as having legit merchandise?


----------



## Mrs.Mac

Can anyone tell me what bag this is? 
http://www.collegefashion.net/


----------



## cz22

Mrs.Mac said:


> Can anyone tell me what bag this is?
> http://www.collegefashion.net/


looks like a Julianne in black with brass hardware.


----------



## Mrs.Mac

Thank you! I kinda thought that's what it was but I'm not familiar enough yet to be sure


----------



## cz22

J, that sounds too frustrating. I think it would drive me crazy - and I may delegate the talking to the bank to the SO, because I wouldn't be able to keep calm. I wouldn't want to work with a bank who can't keep my payments straight. It doesn't looks like you have a choice, though, which makes things even more difficult.


----------



## Italiahaircolor

*Jeh3v*...so long as you have your documentation together, meaning proof of payment either from cancelled checks or print outs stating your payment has been received, you'll be fine.

Brokers buying mortgages is totally normal and legal and is often done without letting you know.  This is typically done after the first two payments made on your loan.  Mortgage notes are same as cash for a bank, they are sold and bought all the time.  

Get a solid contact at US Bank and go from there.  Don't panic yet...mistakes are made on their end all the time and can be easily reversed by talking/dealing with the right person.


----------



## mcoop13

Hi everyone, quick question, what is a good price to pay for apple conditioner? I see an 8 oz bottle online for $12 shipped..is this the normal price? TIA!


----------



## cz22

mcoop13 said:


> Hi everyone, quick question, what is a good price to pay for apple conditioner? I see an 8 oz bottle online for $12 shipped..is this the normal price? TIA!


I don't recall the exact price, but I like to get it on leatherstuff.com when they have the 10% off coupons of from their ebay store (seller: leatherstuff.com) which tends to be cheaper when they don't have a discount code for their online store. HTH!


----------



## wifeyb

*reminder if anyone is interested in the spring raok tonight is the deadline!!*


----------



## daniellesmommy

jeh3v said:


> I am SOOOO angry right now! :censor: I need every angry smiley there is! When we bought our house, we financed it through the same bank that I bank with. I make the December payment 2 days early, and then when it comes time to make the January payment, I log onto my online banking screen to set up the draft. Well it says CLOSED in all caps on my mortgage loan, so I have a small panic attack before calling my lender. She explains that it's nothing bad, my mortgage loan has just been transferred/bought out by another bank and it happens all the time. She tells me she'll need to do some research on which bank has bought it out and get me a new loan number, so that I can send a check with that number in the memo line so it will get applied to my file. I thought it was strange I never received any transfer paperwork from my new bank stating they bought my loan and giving me instructions for payment, but she said it would be forthcoming so I didn't think much about it.
> 
> Fast forward 2.5 weeks to today. I finally receive a new letter from my new bank, US Bank. I'm thinking ok finally, here is the paperwork they were supposed to have sent a month ago. So I open the letter and what does it say? It's informing me that I may be getting foreclosed on! It says "This notice is of great importance since it affects your rights to continue living in your house. If you do not call the Loan Counseling Center immediately, you may lose your home". WTF?!?!? It states that I'm in collections for being behind for the 12/1 and 1/1 mortgage payments in addition to late charges. First of all, my 12/1 payment was made two days early when it was still at my old bank, so they RECEIVED the file with that payment already applied. And that check I mailed to them for the January payment? It's been CASHED! How can they possibly have cashed a check with my name on it, and seemed to have forgotten to send me paper work letting my know they've bought my loan, but so easily be able to have their file all screwed up and send me a scary and threatening letter? The unprofessionalism and complete negligence of these people blows my mind!!! Wouldn't you do a bit of research before sending out a letter threatening foreclosure? How could the file even be that screwed up in the first place? That is ineptitude at its best ladies and gentleman!  Sorry for the rant, and thanks for listening, I just had to get that vent out tonight so tomorrow when they are open I can rip them a new one!



Awe sweetie sorry to here the frustration you are going through. I haven't been around much (financial reasons) so I need to stay away cause in here its too tempting. I will tell you not to stress. It's just a piece of paper and I have never heard of a bank foreclosing on anyone because they are two months behind (which I know you are not). Believe me I know. So take a deep breath. It will all be fixed and worked out. Hugs and I miss everyone.


----------



## PurseDreams

I've too wondered about some of the authenticity of product in outlets close to home...there are several. I trying to study up on knowing more about spotting fakes, even good one. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## cz22

You know before a presentation when you are just sitting around waiting to present and you get jittery and nervous? That's where I am now. Earlier, I was in the calm denial stage - I am not going to change the presentation any more, so I am ready. Now, just sitting around, waiting for 2 hours until I present, I am going nuts just sitting here.


----------



## Doglover1610

^^^I know how you feel. I'm usually calm until I get in front of the class. While I deliver pretty well, the whole time my palms are sweating and my knees keep knocking into each other LOL.....good thing the podium hides the knee-knocking.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

jeh3v said:


> I am SOOOO angry right now! :censor: I need every angry smiley there is! When we bought our house, we financed it through the same bank that I bank with. I make the December payment 2 days early, and then when it comes time to make the January payment, I log onto my online banking screen to set up the draft. Well it says CLOSED in all caps on my mortgage loan, so I have a small panic attack before calling my lender. She explains that it's nothing bad, my mortgage loan has just been transferred/bought out by another bank and it happens all the time. She tells me she'll need to do some research on which bank has bought it out and get me a new loan number, so that I can send a check with that number in the memo line so it will get applied to my file. I thought it was strange I never received any transfer paperwork from my new bank stating they bought my loan and giving me instructions for payment, but she said it would be forthcoming so I didn't think much about it.
> 
> Fast forward 2.5 weeks to today. I finally receive a new letter from my new bank, US Bank. I'm thinking ok finally, here is the paperwork they were supposed to have sent a month ago. So I open the letter and what does it say? It's informing me that I may be getting foreclosed on! It says "This notice is of great importance since it affects your rights to continue living in your house. If you do not call the Loan Counseling Center immediately, you may lose your home". WTF?!?!? It states that I'm in collections for being behind for the 12/1 and 1/1 mortgage payments in addition to late charges. First of all, my 12/1 payment was made two days early when it was still at my old bank, so they RECEIVED the file with that payment already applied. And that check I mailed to them for the January payment? It's been CASHED! How can they possibly have cashed a check with my name on it, and seemed to have forgotten to send me paper work letting my know they've bought my loan, but so easily be able to have their file all screwed up and send me a scary and threatening letter? The unprofessionalism and complete negligence of these people blows my mind!!! Wouldn't you do a bit of research before sending out a letter threatening foreclosure? How could the file even be that screwed up in the first place? That is ineptitude at its best ladies and gentleman!  Sorry for the rant, and thanks for listening, I just had to get that vent out tonight so tomorrow when they are open I can rip them a new one!


 
Jehv- I am an Acct in the Mtg business and I have done everything know to man in this business and you do not have an issue.. It is awful but very come that during a transfer a loan (when one company selles a loan to another) for both companies to lose track of the loan.  You need to contact the CS department at your new bank (US BANK) the old company will not be able to help you.  You need to send them all the proof of payment.  If old company cashed the check they transfered the funds to the new company by law... It can take up to 30 days for this process and that is the issue.  But they should not bother you with all this.. 

If you have any questions or need help please pm me.


----------



## wifeyb

today is my day off! woohoo. my computer is sadly overwhelmed buy popups from a stupid virus, so we are going to buy a new one today! AND i think we are getting a laptop! welcome to 2010!!! lol


----------



## cz22

Doglover1610 said:


> ^^^I know how you feel. I'm usually calm until I get in front of the class. While I deliver pretty well, the whole time my palms are sweating and my knees keep knocking into each other LOL.....*good thing the podium hides the knee-knocking.*


So true. 
I have had trouble getting on tPF since I posted in this thread last, but I wanted to follow up and say it went well. It was a little intimidating when the session chair pointed out there were over 100 people in the room... Yikes! But it is over, I didn't have any big mistakes or fumbles, and I didn't get many questions... For some reason, the hardest part is the questions. I never know what to expect and I feel much less prepared.


----------



## hrimaliv

I have a serious question and have nowhere else to post it because I can't risk my husband seeing it...I just found out (via a thread I happened upon on fb kind of on accident) that my husband's sister who is "depressed" has been self-injuring herself "a lot" lately. She mentioned in the same thread that no one in her life knows about it, and if her therapist found out she would probably recommend hospitalization. Should I say anything to my husband (who would then tell his parents) or should I just let it go? I think she's done this before, and god knows she's been so depressed for forever. I just don't know what to do. I think a lot of this depression is for attention, but the self-injury thing is extreme. What do you all think? Sorry for being a downer but i just saw this and really don't know what to do!


----------



## jennalovesbags

^ I would post this in the health or relationships subforum. Lots of knowledge about this stuff over there. Good luck.


----------



## hrimaliv

oh thanks! ^^


----------



## jennalovesbags

I've been so stressed out lately, trying not to shop to make myself feel better though!


----------



## FirstCoachin09

^^ me too with school coming up and all... and hubby has been really tired lately we need a vacation and soon... luckily we'll be going to ACity this weekend to relax a bit.. i can't wait, haven't been there in years


----------



## wifeyb

Ok so I just had a coach dream.
My friend won a coach teal Gigi on eBay for $2.68! It was poorly listed and she just happen to come across it!!

So I was thinking, do you think sellers would purposely list things poorly, like just the style number as the listing title, just so whoever was lucky enough to in it could win it for a steal?! I wouldn't be suprised


----------



## princess blair

I've sold on ebay and always check my listings carefully. But a while back I BIN-ed a Hippie for a ridiculous price because the sellers boyfriend entered the listing and made a mistake entering the price...(found out all this later when she contacted me really unhappy but oh well...I had already paid )...I was sorry for her and happy for me. I have had bags sell for the really low start price and it is just the way it goes...BTW did that really happen or was it just a beautiful dream?


----------



## MissDaae

So happy (and excited)! I'm taking my girl to the Coach store to see if they can do anything about her scratches on the handles... hopefully then can


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks everyone for the words of advice on the mortgage drama. I finally talked to someone at US Bank who explained that during the transfer of the file their information wasn't up to date and the computer generates those letters automatically. I still think it's ****ty but at least it's worked out now!

So despite the forecasts for awful weather this morning, my boss wanted me to drive 30 miles to get to work. I got there, checked his voicemails, and then he informed me that I could clean up and go home. So I stay for about 45 minutes and then get in the car and what happens 5 ft. from the office?  I get rear ended  I shouldn't have had to go all that way in this awful weather to begin with!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I've been rear ended 3 times... it's never fun no matter the speed.


----------



## jeh3v

^Oh I know Bunny, you have been in a ton of wrecks poor thing! It just scared the living daylights out of me. Luckily we weren't going fast or anything, and it just scratched up my car a bit. I was a nervous wreck the whole rest of the way home though.


----------



## AutumnJade

^ so sorry your morning got off to a rough start. Hope the weekend perks up.


----------



## AutumnJade

On another note, I don't think I've ever posted in the chat thread before. I also haven't posted in general for a while b/c I started a new job a couple months ago (which I love!) and I feel like I've missed so much. Although, I'm sure dh doesn't mind so much b/c within the past couple weeks I've been trying to catch back up, I've gotten back into the Coach groove and made a couple purchases, lol. I think he was enjoying the break. 
I love this forum and my fellow Coachies are the best!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Hi
I hope you don't mind me stopping by. I just wanted to let you know that if you are located in CO. Please contact me to join our meetup on the 6th. Thanks


----------



## jeh3v

AutumnJade, welcome back!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Hey fellow Coachie's...I just got the Worst news a couple of days ago...A friend of mine, more like a Sister just learned she has Lung Cancer...(Never smoked)..We don't know how bad it is yet...But anyways, I feel soooo numb..My Coach doesn't even mean what it used to..I know that sounds odd, but it's hittng me hard..I 've had close one's pass, but it was different....I'm looking at things differently, I'am Very Thankful and Happy with what I have, my kids, my life etc...Sorry, I just wanted to share, I feel comfortable here, if that makes sense....My BF went and bought me something to try and cheer me up...The Poppy Tartan Wristlet in Red...But I'm not excited...I feel like it would be selfish of me...Thanks for letting me share....*


----------



## Coach Ga Ga

Wow. I'm very sorry to hear about your friend. But there's always a saying to live your life to the fullest therefore enjoy what you have in life right now. Take care.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Coach Ga Ga said:


> Wow. I'm very sorry to hear about your friend. But there's always a saying to live your life to the fullest therefore enjoy what you have in life right now. Take care.


 *Thank you..I feel the same..I have 4 wonderful kids and I live for them..She has 2 and I couldn't ever imagine..But I have to stay Positive because Technology is Great today!!!!*


----------



## ildera5

(((Hugs to you and your friend))).  Very sorry to hear the news.


----------



## tweety32976

My prayers go out to you and your friend. Be strong and be there for her. You both will get through this. Take care...


----------



## ejoy43

I understand why you feel this way. Last year my cat got sick (I know that definitely doesn't compare to a human being, but pets are important as well). I paid about $400 in vet visits, antibiotics, lab work, etc. He eventually got better (he just had the stomach flu or something), but the whole ordeal made me realize that sometimes it is wasteful to buy Coach and there are more important things the money can be used for. That's not to say Coach is bad, but I get what you're saying, sometimes our buying and spending habits become too materialistic and you just need to step away from a while. 

But don't fret. You're just feeling bad for your friend right now and therefore Coach is not a high priority. There's nothing wrong with that, but at the same time, don't put so much guilt on yourself. As long as you are there for your friend and appreciate the things you are fortunate to have, that's all that matters.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Thank you all so much..This is Why I came here...This group of people are so Real and Not Just about Coach.....I will be here Every step of the way for her.....She's always been there for me, more than my Real sister..*


----------



## Coach Ga Ga

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Thank you..I feel the same..I have 4 wonderful kids and I live for them..She has 2 and I couldn't ever imagine..But I have to stay Positive because Technology is Great today!!!!*



Stay positive for your friend. Like you I have two wonderful teenagers and I also live for them. They always remind me not to get too carried away when I'm in a Coach store. Ha ha... 

Enjoy your new wristlet. Your BF cares for you very much.


----------



## Kelli

I just wanted to say that I am sorry to hear about your friend and she will be in my prayers.  I am a 2 year survivor of breast cancer, was diagnosed at the age of 30.  I know what you mean, it def puts things in perspective when something this devastating hits you or a loved one.  Just be there for her because she is on an emotional rollercoaster ride right now!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Coach Ga Ga said:


> Stay positive for your friend. Like you I have two wonderful teenagers and I also live for them. They always remind me not to get too carried away when I'm in a Coach store. Ha ha...
> 
> Enjoy your new wristlet. Your BF cares for you very much.


 *Yes, he does..He's worried about me and I'm worried about her...But, thanks again...
*


----------



## BlackApple

I am sorry to hear that your dear friend of yours is very sick. I do agree with the massess here that sometimes it can be a bit excessive as far as spending money on a gazillion bags. Then again you have to enjoy your life and it's a joy and a pleasure to purchase something that makes you happy. The key to it all is finding a balance. Personally after this week I am stepping back from all the bag and accessory buying because in reality I am not using all the stuff I do have and I could put the money towards something else or to help someone else who is having a hard time like the poor folks over in Haiti.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Kelli said:


> I just wanted to say that I am sorry to hear about your friend and she will be in my prayers. I am a 2 year survivor of breast cancer, was diagnosed at the age of 30. I know what you mean, it def puts things in perspective when something this devastating hits you or a loved one. Just be there for her because she is on an emotional rollercoaster ride right now!


 *Thanks and Congrats on beating that Monster of a disease...She had shoulder pain and they did an xray..Well, they seen a mass behind her lung..Well yesterday, they got the results of the cat scan she had done and they seen a tumor in the sore arm..So now they don't know where it started or what not so her Dr. is setting her up w/ a Cancer Dr. and running Alot of tests..So I'am praying for her as well.. My friend thought she pulled a muscle, and what a Surprise..Thanks so much  for sharing...
*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

BlackApple said:


> I am sorry to hear that your dear friend of yours is very sick. I do agree with the massess here that sometimes it can be a bit excessive as far as spending money on a gazillion bags. Then again you have to enjoy your life and it's a joy and a pleasure to purchase something that makes you happy. The key to it all is finding a balance. Personally after this week I am stepping back from all the bag and accessory buying because in reality I am not using all the stuff I do have and I could put the money towards something else or to help someone else who is having a hard time like the poor folks over in Haiti.


 *Thank you..I feel the same..I don't have all that much Coach..But I'am stepping back for awhile to enjoy what I do have...*


----------



## COHgirl

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *My BF went and bought me something to try and cheer me up...The Poppy Tartan Wristlet in Red...But I'm not excited...I feel like it would be selfish of me...Thanks for letting me share....*




Right now I don't think you would be excited if someone handed you a bar of gold.  The shock in the beginning really can stop you in your tracks. 

 It's hard to feel like it's ok for you to be happy about "stuff" when someone you love is in a situation like this.  But remember, it is ok for you to be happy during a friends illness.  Even though your friend is going through a tough time, wouldn't it be better for her to be around people that can see the joy in life instead of hanging around people that look at her with pity?  Just seeing something positive might be helpful for everyone concerned!

I think it's great that your BF bought you something that he thought would make you happy.  He knows you are in pain and he's trying to reach out to you.  That's very nice.



COHgirl


----------



## LuvsElvis

HI,
Sorry to hear about your friend!!!!  I will think good thoughts that She will get better!!!!
Maybe giving her a little "Coachie" gift and being there to support her will lift her and your spirits!!!!

Lynne


----------



## Italiahaircolor

Life's tragedies really do put things in perspective...and I think that's what you're experiencing now.

I found out on Thursday that my dad has cancer...it was a hollowing feeling, and made me take stock of things in my life--much like you are right now.  It makes you understand how tactile things aren't of much value when all is said and done.  

I wish your friend peace and comfort during this difficult time, and I pray that she recovers.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

COHgirl said:


> Right now I don't think you would be excited if someone handed you a bar of gold. The shock in the beginning really can stop you in your tracks.
> 
> It's hard to feel like it's ok for you to be happy about "stuff" when someone you love is in a situation like this. But remember, it is ok for you to be happy during a friends illness. Even though your friend is going through a tough time, wouldn't it be better for her to be around people that can see the joy in life instead of hanging around people that look at her with pity? Just seeing something positive might be helpful for everyone concerned!
> 
> I think it's great that your BF bought you something that he thought would make you happy. He knows you are in pain and he's trying to reach out to you. That's very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> COHgirl


 *Thanks, and that makes sense.....I Love life and I love it even more since I have had kids....*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Italiahaircolor said:


> Life's tragedies really do put things in perspective...and I think that's what you're experiencing now.
> 
> I found out on Thursday that my dad has cancer...it was a hollowing feeling, and made me take stock of things in my life--much like you are right now. It makes you understand how tactile things aren't of much value when all is said and done.
> 
> I wish your friend peace and comfort during this difficult time, and I pray that she recovers.


 *Thanks sooo much and I wish the Same for your Dad...I will pray for you and him....*


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I am so sorry about your Friend/Sister...  When tough thing happen nothing is the same..


----------



## dawnqueenb69

LuvsElvis said:


> HI,
> Sorry to hear about your friend!!!! I will think good thoughts that She will get better!!!!
> Maybe giving her a little "Coachie" gift and being there to support her will lift her and your spirits!!!!
> 
> Lynne


 *Thanks, I appreciate all of the thoughts and Prayers...I was thinking of getting her something, but I wasn't sure if Coach was appropriate...She has Never had anything from Coach...She's a very simple person...I'am just so confused on what to say or do.*


----------



## Kelli

Things to do & not do:  be there for her, let her cry & get mad.  sometimes you have to get so mad in order to face your biggest fear.  make sure someone goes with her to doctor visits, tests, surgeries, chemo, etc which there will be ALOT.  i always had someone with me because honestly i was in such shock that i stared at the floor and didn't remember what was said.  make her eat and try to keep her healthy, as i'm sure chemo or surgery is a good possibility and she needs to keep her strength up.  let her tell you her fears and don't always expect her to stay positive.  she is scared to death and has the fight of her life on her hands and she didn't ask for it.  try not to complain about your aches and pains around her.  i hope this all makes sense.  this is all speaking from someone that had 3 surgeries, 4 months of chemo and 33 radiation treatments.  having a great support team to catch you when you fall is the best thing in the world.  And sometimes you don't have to say anything.  Just being there for her is great!  Since I was only 30 when I was diagnosed people/friends started avoiding me like the plague.  Cancer is not contagious, sure I was bald and looked and felt terrible but I hated feeling like I had been abandoned when I needed people the most.  If you need anything, please feel free to PM me.  I will try to help in any way possible!


----------



## LuvsElvis

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Thanks, I appreciate all of the thoughts and Prayers...I was thinking of getting her something, but I wasn't sure if Coach was appropriate...She has Never had anything from Coach...She's a very simple person...I'am just so confused on what to say or do.*


Hi,
Maybe some flowers to brighten her day.  Maybe a scarf for her head - If she has Chemo or maybe even a good book!  Best of all, just knowing you are there to talk to! 
I wish you both well!!!!

Lynne


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Kelli said:


> Things to do & not do: be there for her, let her cry & get mad. sometimes you have to get so mad in order to face your biggest fear. make sure someone goes with her to doctor visits, tests, surgeries, chemo, etc which there will be ALOT. i always had someone with me because honestly i was in such shock that i stared at the floor and didn't remember what was said. make her eat and try to keep her healthy, as i'm sure chemo or surgery is a good possibility and she needs to keep her strength up. let her tell you her fears and don't always expect her to stay positive. she is scared to death and has the fight of her life on her hands and she didn't ask for it. try not to complain about your aches and pains around her. i hope this all makes sense. this is all speaking from someone that had 3 surgeries, 4 months of chemo and 33 radiation treatments. having a great support team to catch you when you fall is the best thing in the world. And sometimes you don't have to say anything. Just being there for her is great! Since I was only 30 when I was diagnosed people/friends started avoiding me like the plague. Cancer is not contagious, sure I was bald and looked and felt terrible but I hated feeling like I had been abandoned when I needed people the most. If you need anything, please feel free to PM me. I will try to help in any way possible!


 *Thank you, for sharing that with me..Now I have some insight on how to deal with this..I'am so sorry you went through it as well , more Sorry you had to go through it Alone....I'am scared, but I Will stay Strong for her...Thanks again, and I probably will pm you, if I get to a place where I need help getting out...She knows I'am here, and will be through out...*


----------



## Kelli

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Thank you, for sharing that with me..Now I have some insight on how to deal with this..I'am so sorry you went through it as well , more Sorry you had to go through it Alone....I'am scared, but I Will stay Strong for her...Thanks again, and I probably will pm you, if I get to a place where I need help getting out...She knows I'am here, and will be through out...*



You are welcome.  It's a hard thing to go through, but with supporters it makes it a little easier.  I had my husband and two sons (ages 10 and 8 at the time), my Aunt who is a breast cancer survivor as well, and my parents who helped me get through it.  Just not many friends   But, now I know who my few REAL friends are.  Your friend is lucky to have you!


----------



## JeninND

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Hey fellow Coachie's...I just got the Worst news a couple of days ago...A friend of mine, more like a Sister just learned she has Lung Cancer...(Never smoked)..We don't know how bad it is yet...But anyways, I feel soooo numb..My Coach doesn't even mean what it used to..I know that sounds odd, but it's hittng me hard..I 've had close one's pass, but it was different....I'm looking at things differently, I'am Very Thankful and Happy with what I have, my kids, my life etc...Sorry, I just wanted to share, I feel comfortable here, if that makes sense....My BF went and bought me something to try and cheer me up...The Poppy Tartan Wristlet in Red...But I'm not excited...I feel like it would be selfish of me...Thanks for letting me share....*




I'm so sorry, dawnqueen.  Coincidentally, last week my father-in-law was given the lung cancer diagnosis as well.  He was a smoker for 40 years, quit 5 years ago.  We don't know what stage yet - 2 or 3, since they know it's in some of the lymph nodes.  It's a difficult time we're about to go through with our loved ones.  Hang in there.


----------



## iamtrulyblessed

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Thank you, for sharing that with me..Now I have some insight on how to deal with this..I'am so sorry you went through it as well , more Sorry you had to go through it Alone....I'am scared, but I Will stay Strong for her...Thanks again, and I probably will pm you, if I get to a place where I need help getting out...She knows I'am here, and will be through out...*



Just read, so sorry for you and your sister.  Will be praying for both of you.


----------



## iamtrulyblessed

^^oops, you're friend who's like a sister...silly me!


----------



## Joannek1717

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Hey fellow Coachie's...I just got the Worst news a couple of days ago...A friend of mine, more like a Sister just learned she has Lung Cancer...(Never smoked)..We don't know how bad it is yet...But anyways, I feel soooo numb..My Coach doesn't even mean what it used to..I know that sounds odd, but it's hittng me hard..I 've had close one's pass, but it was different....I'm looking at things differently, I'am Very Thankful and Happy with what I have, my kids, my life etc...Sorry, I just wanted to share, I feel comfortable here, if that makes sense....My BF went and bought me something to try and cheer me up...The Poppy Tartan Wristlet in Red...But I'm not excited...I feel like it would be selfish of me...Thanks for letting me share....*



This is my first venture onto this thread, but I'm gonna say something anyhow.  A very dear friend of mine also had lung cancer and never smoked a day in her life.  They removed a lobe of one of her lungs and it was a ROUGH surgery, I will not lie to you, but she didn't need chemo, radiation, nothing.  They also told her that this won't impact her life expectancy AT ALL.  So.........there are many kinds of cancer and first you have to find out what she's dealing with.  It was hard for me to see my very vibrant friend go through this....but we ALL had the knowledge that it wasn't life threatening once she had surgery.

That being said, it sounds like you're a wonderful friend and will be there for her, which is the most important thing.  Sometimes you just may have to ask "what do you want?  I can make you laugh, cry with you, listen to you vent or go out and get you a donut - you tell me what you want."  I had another friend who had breast cancer and I promised her I'd be the first one to take her out to lunch when she got the green light to go out after surgery.  And I did.  She told me later how much it meant to her to know that we'd do that.  She wasn't able to drive yet, but she was DYING to get out and most of her friends were either working or had newborns.  Enter MOI!!  She just passed her 5 year mark and I got her the Coach Breast Cancer keyfob to celebrate.

{{{HUGS}}} to both of you.


----------



## Joannek1717

Italiahaircolor said:


> Life's tragedies really do put things in perspective...and I think that's what you're experiencing now.
> 
> I found out on Thursday that my dad has cancer...it was a hollowing feeling, and made me take stock of things in my life--much like you are right now.  It makes you understand how tactile things aren't of much value when all is said and done.
> 
> I wish your friend peace and comfort during this difficult time, and I pray that she recovers.



My father passed away 20 years ago from cancer.  He was told he'd have 2 years to live - and they were right.  The first year he was fine and we NEVER left each other without saying "I love you" and MEANING it.  The next year was hell - the chemo stopped working and there wasn't enough morphine on the planet to stop his pain - but we had that first year and lived it to the fullest.  Of course, they know SO much more now than they did 20 years ago...hoping your father is the beneficiary of this increased knowledge.  But either way....make every good day better.  Never hold back.....

Wishing you and your family all the love, patience and hope in the world.

*steps off soapbox and gets ready for bed*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

The best thing someone going through a rough patch can use is a good, dedicated and tough friend... sounds like a few of us are playing that role here and I applaud you... it's not an easy task.

My father was diagnosed w/ prostate cancer in 2007 prior to my wedding and I cried really hard when I found out.  They claim that they got it early, and he had localized chemo treatment that supposedly has it either in remission or minimized but from what I gather it probably won't ever be "gone gone".  I try to spend time with him when I can, and try not to make excuses to avoid my parents even as annoying as they can be for me sometimes.

I try to live my life with no regrets... and that's probably what drives me and my actions the most.


----------



## Italiahaircolor

Thank you for the kind words...I appreciate them.

I am 26 years old.  My mother had breast cancer when I was younger, around 14...and now my dad is skin cancer.  Although my mom is fine...and although my dad is projected to be fine...it's still incredibly, incredibly hard.

I still feel too young to face the mortality of my parents...but it's my reality and I try hard--really hard--to stay positive.  

So, thank you, sincerely for the kind words.  I appreciate it endlessly.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

JeninND said:


> I'm so sorry, dawnqueen. Coincidentally, last week my father-in-law was given the lung cancer diagnosis as well. He was a smoker for 40 years, quit 5 years ago. We don't know what stage yet - 2 or 3, since they know it's in some of the lymph nodes. It's a difficult time we're about to go through with our loved ones. Hang in there.


 *So sorry....My Prayer's go out to you and your Family...It will be a long hard road...So you hang in there as well...*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

iamtrulyblessed said:


> ^^oops, you're friend who's like a sister...silly me!


 *Thank you...It's just nice to come here and see that I have support...*


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Joannek1717 said:


> This is my first venture onto this thread, but I'm gonna say something anyhow. A very dear friend of mine also had lung cancer and never smoked a day in her life. They removed a lobe of one of her lungs and it was a ROUGH surgery, I will not lie to you, but she didn't need chemo, radiation, nothing. They also told her that this won't impact her life expectancy AT ALL. So.........there are many kinds of cancer and first you have to find out what she's dealing with. It was hard for me to see my very vibrant friend go through this....but we ALL had the knowledge that it wasn't life threatening once she had surgery.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like you're a wonderful friend and will be there for her, which is the most important thing. Sometimes you just may have to ask "what do you want? I can make you laugh, cry with you, listen to you vent or go out and get you a donut - you tell me what you want." I had another friend who had breast cancer and I promised her I'd be the first one to take her out to lunch when she got the green light to go out after surgery. And I did. She told me later how much it meant to her to know that we'd do that. She wasn't able to drive yet, but she was DYING to get out and most of her friends were either working or had newborns. Enter MOI!! She just passed her 5 year mark and I got her the Coach Breast Cancer keyfob to celebrate.
> 
> {{{HUGS}}} to both of you.


 *Awe, thanks for sharing..That brings me alot of hope..She will be seeing more Dr.'s this week...So once we see were she is at, then we can move on to the next step..I'am just taking life 1 day at a time and so appreciating her, and my family...I thank "God", everyday and night for my life and the lives of my children...Thank you for your thoughts..*


----------



## AmbassadorBri

This may be a retarded question, but is there an archive online somewhere that will allow me to look up the style number of a certain older Coach wallet?  Here is what the wallet looks like:  Coach Soho Leather Stitched Slim Envelope Wallet  

http://images.teamsugar.com/files/usr/0/3987/coachwallet.jpg 

I know the style numbers of the matching bags, but I am DESPERATELY SEEKING the wallet style number.  Thank you!


----------



## cz22

you can search through the wayback machine if you have an idea of the release date, but that site has some issues with some of the archives. So you may or may not find it. The style number will be in the picture name if you find it but the link won't work...
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.coach.com

You can also post in "id this coach" and someone might know.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Sending good thoughts to all the Coachies going through a rough patch right now


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Wow, my faith in others has been restored!

My company had a laptop stolen from our premises about 3-4 months after I started here (well over 2 yrs ago).

I just got a call today, someone HAS that stolen laptop, a repair shop that called us FIRST before just doing what the customer wanted... so now I'm trying to track down an old police report #, and pass it down to the other state it was found in so that we can recover it.

Amazing... even better looks like they never even could get into it!  Or atleast no one w/ appropriate IT skills got into it... as it's still in the same locked position it was in.


----------



## cz22

The SO just showed me a computer "unboxing"... for those non-tech-chat-thread members (like me), that is a "reveal" for electronics. hehe


----------



## jennalovesbags

^haha that's awesome!


----------



## Robicslady

Hey gang- cleaning my closet- does anyone want 2 free wristlet/wallet Coach boxes for storage or whatnot?  Also a good size for scarves.  PM me and I'll pass them along- I hate putting cute Coach boxes in the recycling bin.


----------



## Robicslady

Robicslady said:


> Hey gang- cleaning my closet- does anyone want 2 free wristlet/wallet Coach boxes for storage or whatnot? Also a good size for scarves. PM me and I'll pass them along- I hate putting cute Coach boxes in the recycling bin.


 Taken.


----------



## jennalovesbags

ugh, I'm so mad. Its 2:00 and I've been up for an hour and I can't sleep


----------



## Doglover1610

That's usually my case. Luckily (or unfortunately) I'm an unemployed final-semester grad student with class @ 6pm so I can sleep all day


----------



## LKKay

My mom's birthday is coming up in a few weeks (she's turning 45), and I have absolutely *no* idea what to get her!  I was wondering if anyone has any ideas of what I can get her? I'm thinking about spending $100-200 at the most. 
If anyone had any ideas, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## blah956

hey fellow coach lovers. if anyone signed up for Macy's CC "thanks for sharing" program, you should be getting your GC! i just got mine.


----------



## Iscats

I have been reading all the posts, you all seem so great! I have collected Coach for a few years and would love to join this chat. Looking forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## cz22

I am having withdrawal! No mail delivery since Friday (maybe Thurs) and probably no mail tomorrow or Wed... I want my Coach packages!!!!


----------



## cz22

LKKay said:


> My mom's birthday is coming up in a few weeks (she's turning 45), and I have absolutely *no* idea what to get her!  I was wondering if anyone has any ideas of what I can get her? I'm thinking about spending $100-200 at the most.
> If anyone had any ideas, that would be great. Thanks!


My mom really likes her madison shoulder bag, which is a good bet since it converts from shoulder to crossbody, so you can't go wrong if it isn't too big for her. Some outlets still have some (call first, maybe with the item number) and I *think* they are slightly under $200. I used to have the same one, but it was Exactly the same as my mom's, so that was a little weird for me. (Note: I am not promoting my own items selling, mine is already gone.)


----------



## XcoachXdancerX

I found an inlaid op art claire at an outlet for $239 ($255 with tax) but I can't decide if it should get it or not.  The most I've ever spent on a bag before is $180, so it just seems like such a big jump, idk why.  It would also be my biggest bag.  I just can't stop thinking about it though.  what would you do?

Also, is it hard to keep clean?  I know it has some suede on it, but it seems like it's a dark color.


----------



## borntoshop

Not sure about the cleaning, but I do know if you can't stop thinking about it, you should get it.  Otherwise you'll keep thinking about it and (more often that not) end up paying more for it.  If you want her, get her.  Chances are you won't find her NWT anywhere else for a better price.


----------



## iamtrulyblessed

borntoshop said:


> Not sure about the cleaning, but I do know if you can't stop thinking about it, you should get it.  Otherwise you'll keep thinking about it and (more often that not) end up paying more for it.  If you want her, get her.  Chances are you won't find her NWT anywhere else for a better price.



ITA!  And I think most outlets are giving out 20% off coupons!  GET IT!


----------



## AutumnJade

Ok Coachies....how do you keep up? I mean, seriously, this place is addicting and I feel like I am on here for hours over the weekends just trying to keep up on things, lol. I try to get on in the evenings and I usually kill an hour or so but today it's been more like three (at least) because I haven't really been able to get on much since Friday day, lol.


----------



## pammie20

I was thinking the same thing - I start off my morning before work, when I get home from work and before I go to bed - good lord help me.....


----------



## bunnymasseuse

AutumnJade said:


> Ok Coachies....how do you keep up? I mean, seriously, this place is addicting and I feel like I am on here for hours over the weekends just trying to keep up on things, lol. I try to get on in the evenings and I usually kill an hour or so but today it's been more like three (at least) because I haven't really been able to get on much since Friday day, lol.


I check TPF in the morning, at work, at work, at work, at home, at home while I'm WOW-ing with the BH, before I go to bed, etc. 

Does any one know if they made a Poppy skinny in the black tartan material?  I know they made the glam, wallet, large wristlet, small wristlet square but did NOT make it in the zip around skinny square with the card slots in it...


----------



## AutumnJade

oh WOW, how I miss it. I would never have enough time for both, lol. I've never seen the skinny but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist somewhere, hehe.


----------



## blah956

bunnymasseuse said:


> I check TPF in the morning, at work, at work, at work, at home, at home while I'm WOW-ing with the BH, before I go to bed, etc.
> 
> Does any one know if they made a Poppy skinny in the black tartan material?  I know they made the glam, wallet, large wristlet, small wristlet square but did NOT make it in the zip around skinny square with the card slots in it...



i haven't seen it but knowing coach, they probably made it a store exclusive or something


----------



## bunnymasseuse

blah956 said:


> i haven't seen it but knowing coach, they probably made it a store exclusive or something


Well, guess I'll have to keep "hoping" that it's out there somewhere... but that didn't work for my wishes to have a black tartan book tote!


----------



## seshaw41

My new purchases..... would love to show them to you but dont know how to insert pics from my camera phone.


----------



## borntoshop

I have a cold and just wanted to vent.  I HATE being sick.  Ugh....


----------



## jeh3v

XcoachXdancerX said:


> I found an inlaid op art claire at an outlet for $239 ($255 with tax) but I can't decide if it should get it or not. The most I've ever spent on a bag before is $180, so it just seems like such a big jump, idk why. It would also be my biggest bag. I just can't stop thinking about it though. what would you do?
> 
> Also, is it hard to keep clean? I know it has some suede on it, but it seems like it's a dark color.


 
OMG, it was $239?! Where was this, which outlet? Information please! It was much more at my outlet last night. :cry:


----------



## johnniegirlatl

i just had a moment of bag envy and i almost never get bag envy!!!

a coworker just came in with the most gorgeous black leigh and i felt weak in my knees, a little lightheaded and sort of queasy... in a good way!! you could even see the legacy lining peeking out because it wasn't completely closes

good gracious, that bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jul007ia

http://cgi.ebay.com/A-E-Swarovski-j...wItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Jeans?hash=item35a6ee750c
http://cgi.ebay.com/True-Religion-j...wItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Jeans?hash=item35a6ee7a1b
http://cgi.ebay.com/Seven-Swarovski...wItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Jeans?hash=item35a6ee68af
Would this be considered fake?  An eBayer purchasing some Coach scarves and sewing them into holes in jeans and then trying to sell the jeans for around $200?

This was my initial reaction: "Why do people buy random jeans, sew in some Coach patches from a scarf, and then try to sell them for $200?  This is fake.  It is in no way, shape, or form authorized by Coach.  Thus, it shouldn't be selling under the brand.  It pisses me off.  There are way too many pairs of these so-called "Coach" jeans online." 

I wrote it in and then I was like, "Wait a minute..." I wonder if anyone else thinks it's "fake" or if it's a free country and you're allowed to do whatever the hell you want with some jeans and a scarf haha.  What do you think?


----------



## Jul007ia

johnniegirlatl said:


> i just had a moment of bag envy and i almost never get bag envy!!!
> 
> a coworker just came in with the most gorgeous black leigh and i felt weak in my knees, a little lightheaded and sort of queasy... in a good way!! you could even see the legacy lining peeking out because it wasn't completely closes
> 
> good gracious, that bag is gorgeous!!!



Oh it is sooo gorgeous!  I love it.  I get bag envy like a billion times a day haha


----------



## jeh3v

Has anyone seen an Inlaid Claire on clearance at their outlet? I can't stop thinking about this bag but can't bring myself to pay the current outlet price at my outlet of $365 after tax


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I think I might have scored a black XL Ergo w/ legacy inside for less than 100$... will find out tomorrow morning!


----------



## Iscats

^ WOW bunny thats great!!!! keep us updated on your great deal.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Iscats said:


> ^ WOW bunny thats great!!!! keep us updated on your great deal.


NP, kinda stumbled upon it, so I'm hoping it's described appropriately... even used I'm sure I can clean it up a bit!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

No word yet on the Ergo, the person who was going to sell it to me may have gotten cold feet 

In other words... it's apparently popular to copy Coach styles again 

First is an inspired canvas bag that had blue pat. (instead of the Bonnie jeweled bag that had pink pat. handles) and a drawn woman design but my pic is poor so it's hard to see.  That was at TJMaxx.




The other I think was at another Marshalls store.  Looks like an Alex wanna be to me...


----------



## krazydaisy

hello everyone!


----------



## blah956

hello!

so i bought several bags last week to resell..

well now one of them has really grown on me and i want to keep it now


----------



## lizgirl17

Last week I discovered theres a coach outlet about an hour away from me and I couldnt belive the amazing deals in there I bought a $268 bag for $88 I the one I got last week is the in middle I got the scarf too for $23


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lizgirl17 said:


> Last week I discovered theres a coach outlet about an hour away from me and I couldnt belive the amazing deals in there I bought a $268 bag for $88 I the one I got last week is the in middle I got the scarf too for $23


I love that python trimmed pink tweed satchel on the left!


----------



## lizgirl17

thanks that was my very first coach !


----------



## blah956

i know there are different lines of bags with coach (madison, garnet, alex, etc) but what defines each one different from the other lines? anyone know?


----------



## ms-whitney

^theres usually something about it. that stands out. e.g. madison bags all have three handtags. small med and large..thats why when maggie switched over to under the 'madison' name it got updated with the three hand tags..also another feature is the coach logo in front with horse/carriage 

my last weeks with coach coming up! i got a 'grown up' job so to speak so will be sad to resign and leave the store but this has been the longest job i've had yet


----------



## blah956

ohhh thanks


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

I have a question? Does anyone have a leather Sabrina (the small), the leather seems stiff to me should it be like that? I just got it today!  thanks in advance!


----------



## blah956

how can you tell if a coach wallet is made for factory?


----------



## miss_chiff

ms-whitney said:


> ^theres usually something about it. that stands out. e.g. madison bags all have three handtags. small med and large..thats why when maggie switched over to under the 'madison' name it got updated with the three hand tags..also another feature is the coach logo in front with horse/carriage
> 
> my last weeks with coach coming up! i got a 'grown up' job so to speak so will be sad to resign and leave the store but this has been the longest job i've had yet




Congrats in your new job!!! 
 We'll miss all your wonderful information! You've been so helpful, and took alot of your time to help us all!!! 
 Best wishes!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

lizgirl17 said:


> Last week I discovered theres a coach outlet about an hour away from me and I couldnt belive the amazing deals in there I bought a $268 bag for $88 I the one I got last week is the in middle I got the scarf too for $23



Is that a Coach butterfly fob?  If so, I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I have a snow day today.  It is sad that all I can think about is how I finally made the decision to go to the outlet this weekend and there's all this snow!  The funny thing is they just said on the news that Harriman, NY has 23.2" of snow right now.  That's the town where they have the Woodbury outlet!  I don't usually notice that town mentioned on the news so maybe they letting everyone know shopping is not a good idea today!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have a snow day today.  It is sad that all I can think about is how I finally made the decision to go to the outlet this weekend and there's all this snow!  The funny thing is they just said on the news that Harriman, NY has 23.2" of snow right now.  That's the town where they have the Woodbury outlet!  I don't usually notice that town mentioned on the news so maybe they letting everyone know shopping is not a good idea today!



I think Woodbury is closed today.


----------



## ejoy43

blah956 said:


> how can you tell if a coach wallet is made for factory?



This is actually an interesting question. I think most of us Purse Forum Coachies can just tell you if a wallet is MFF or not because we follow the boutique lines pretty religiously. But if you're someone learning about Coach for the first time, it might be a little harder to tell. When you go to an outlet, the boutique delete wallets are usually in the clearance section whereas everything else in the store is MFF. MFF wallets go on clearance too, but boutique wallets usually go straight to the clearance section when they hit the outlet. As far as quality, I think MFF wallets are just as good, they just use cheaper materials. And sometimes the stitching is not as clean as the boutique wallets. I bought my mom a MFF wallet for Christmas, but I had to inspect several of them before picking one because the credit card slots were uneven and the front pocket was sewn on crooked on some wallets. I also own a MFF compact clutch wallet and the flap doesn't close straight (something I didn't notice when I bought it). For example, you know how Chanel flaps close perfectly straight and the quilting lines up perfectly? Well the flap on my wallet doesn't do that. It closes sort of slanted. LOL! But I still don't mind MFF wallets. If I find one cute enough I'll buy it. Buying wallets at the boutique can be pricey.


----------



## blah956

ejoy43 said:


> This is actually an interesting question. I think most of us Purse Forum Coachies can just tell you if a wallet is MFF or not because we follow the boutique lines pretty religiously. But if you're someone learning about Coach for the first time, it might be a little harder to tell. When you go to an outlet, the boutique delete wallets are usually in the clearance section whereas everything else in the store is MFF. MFF wallets go on clearance too, but boutique wallets usually go straight to the clearance section when they hit the outlet. As far as quality, I think MFF wallets are just as good, they just use cheaper materials. And sometimes the stitching is not as clean as the boutique wallets. I bought my mom a MFF wallet for Christmas, but I had to inspect several of them before picking one because the credit card slots were uneven and the front pocket was sewn on crooked on some wallets. I also own a MFF compact clutch wallet and the flap doesn't close straight (something I didn't notice when I bought it). For example, you know how Chanel flaps close perfectly straight and the quilting lines up perfectly? Well the flap on my wallet doesn't do that. It closes sort of slanted. LOL! But I still don't mind MFF wallets. If I find one cute enough I'll buy it. Buying wallets at the boutique can be pricey.



ugh. why can't they just stamp a big F in it? hahah


----------



## ejoy43

^^ I know! With MFF bags it's easier because the creed actually has an F at the beginning of it, but when boutique delete accessories go to the outlet, the style number on the price tag is retagged with an F at the beginning (sometimes they aren't, but most of the time they are). So that's no good when it comes to distinguishing boutique delete accessories from MFF accessories. To add to the confusion, Coach has been rereleasing factory versions of boutique lines. I think the factory store has the Leah line and the Heritage Stripe Tattersall lines right now. Those were both boutique lines. 

Sorry blah! I guess if you have a question just post it in the ID this Coach Item sticky at the top of the main Coach forum page. We can tell you if it's a MFF item.


----------



## wis3ly

Icecaramellatte said:


> Is that a Coach butterfly fob? If so, I haven't seen that one before.


 
I *think* the butterfly pin comes with the bag, which is removable.


----------



## CoachGirlE

No offense to anyone but my goodness is it worth that much?

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-NWT-COACH-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e87da83


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachGirlE said:


> No offense to anyone but my goodness is it worth that much?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-NWT-COACH-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e87da83



With 16 offers, and none accepted, people want it, but not THAT bad.


----------



## bevie125

I know I am new to this site, and not sure if this is wear I would post, but what is "jax"??


----------



## Doglover1610

bevie125 said:


> I know I am new to this site, and not sure if this is wear I would post, but what is "jax"??



JAX - Jacksonville, FL - Coach warehouse/headquarters


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey gals & guys!

Do you think this is too much? Honest opinions welcome!

Also I'm looking for the right hangtag for my bag. The one I have is too small. I'm not anal about having the right tag but I still would like the option of getting the correct one. Coach was no help


----------



## jennalovesbags

hmm Its a little too much for me, but you have to love it. Maybe a neutral fob would work better?


----------



## Doglover1610

I figured so.....but the scarf was too pretty not to use . I just tied it on to keep it from getting lost in my war zone (aka my room) and I thought "Hmm this doesn't look too bad.....might be a bit much.....off to TPF I goooooooo"


----------



## candac3mari3

Hi guysssssssss!!! Miss me?!?!?!


----------



## candac3mari3

CoachGirlE said:


> No offense to anyone but my goodness is it worth that much?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-NWT-COACH-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9e87da83


 
oh noooo way, I had the teal one, a rare color and sold it for what I bought it for, after being slightly used


----------



## Lady&theBag

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey gals & guys!
> 
> Do you think this is too much? Honest opinions welcome!
> 
> Also I'm looking for the right hangtag for my bag. The one I have is too small. I'm not anal about having the right tag but I still would like the option of getting the correct one. Coach was no help


 
I like it and I don't think it's too much!  I think you need the Coach Legacy Stripe Happy Face fob for this bag!!


----------



## oopsididitagain

hi candace!  glad to see you check in.  why did you sell your teal gigi?  i still have mine.


----------



## Elisalovescoach

Has anyone seen the Embroidered Floral Audrey on ebay right now? Is it just me or does it look pink??
Item#190377181030


----------



## Doglover1610

Lady&theBag said:


> I like it and I don't think it's too much!  I think you need the Coach Legacy Stripe Happy Face fob for this bag!!



Thanks!!! I have the Lipgloss fob but then that would entirely TOOOOOO much lolol....I think I might just stick with the scarf and the gold medallion and hangtag


----------



## candac3mari3

oopsididitagain said:


> hi candace!  glad to see you check in.  why did you sell your teal gigi?  i still have mine.



It was just so heavy, and before the baby came I tried to minimize my collection down to lighter weight, easier to clean bags.... but I wish I didn't sell it


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Well I know what you mean, I don't use mine that much but I think about it often!  I get it out and look at it.  Last summer I thought, "I'll use it this winter.", but that didn't happen.


----------



## Olivia!

I'm new to the site.  I'm home sick today, so have been surfing all over the site learning new things and having fun! I have a 12 year old granddaughter who has lived with me most of her life.  She is just a great kid, and loves checking out Coach purses with me, so I decided she was old enough to have her own Coach bag.  I am going to take her to a Coach store or outlet to let her pick out a new bag when when she becomes a teenager, but didn't want to wait almost a year, so I bid on and won a small patchwork hobo bag for (yes, I did authenticate it fist!).  I knew it had some wear on it, etc, but it didn't cost much, and I wanted her to have an authentic bag.  Low and behold it came today, right after I had read on an old care thread about using an emory board to clean suede.  This bag has a patch of light blue suede right next to the zipper on the front and back side of the bag, and the seller did disclose that it was dirty.  It is really dirty!  I thought I have nothing to lose, so I got out a diamond file because I didn't have a sandpaper style.  I put my fingers inside to support the patch and started rubbing a little on it.  Now I have finished one square and it looks almost new!  The difference is totally amazing!!!  I almost don't want to clean the other patch so I can show it to my other daughter who also has a Coach collection, but want to get it real nice to give to my granddaughter when she gets home.  This is a great site, and I'm happy I found it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Olivia! said:


> I'm new to the site.  I'm home sick today, so have been surfing all over the site learning new things and having fun! I have a 12 year old granddaughter who has lived with me most of her life.  She is just a great kid, and loves checking out Coach purses with me, so I decided she was old enough to have her own Coach bag.  I am going to take her to a Coach store or outlet to let her pick out a new bag when when she becomes a teenager, but didn't want to wait almost a year, so I bid on and won a small patchwork hobo bag for (yes, I did authenticate it fist!).  I knew it had some wear on it, etc, but it didn't cost much, and I wanted her to have an authentic bag.  Low and behold it came today, right after I had read on an old care thread about using an emory board to clean suede.  This bag has a patch of light blue suede right next to the zipper on the front and back side of the bag, and the seller did disclose that it was dirty.  It is really dirty!  I thought I have nothing to lose, so I got out a diamond file because I didn't have a sandpaper style.  I put my fingers inside to support the patch and started rubbing a little on it.  Now I have finished one square and it looks almost new!  The difference is totally amazing!!!  I almost don't want to clean the other patch so I can show it to my other daughter who also has a Coach collection, but want to get it real nice to give to my granddaughter when she gets home.  This is a great site, and I'm happy I found it.


Glad to have you here, welcome!
:tpfrox:


----------



## BagloverBurr

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hello
Coach Addict's  husband texted me and wanted me to pass on a word from her.  She will be out of contact with us for a while, she had surgery yesterday. He said she can't function without TPF and her GAL!!!!!

GET WELL SOON MY FRIEND


----------



## miss_chiff

Wish her well, and a speedy recovery.


----------



## noshoepolish

Get well soon!


----------



## Stars7304

Oh no. Hope she's okay!


----------



## happybag

Get well soon, Coach Addict!!


----------



## RilCruz76

^^ Ditto! Get well soon Coach Addict!!


----------



## iamtrulyblessed

Feel better soon!!!


----------



## crystal-d

I hope she feels better soon!!!!


----------



## ildera5

Speedy Recovery to Coach Addict!!  (((HUGS)))


----------



## MissJeanLouise

I am new to this site, too.  I was doing a Google search for reviews of the Coach Op Art Chainlink line and, lo and behold, an entire forum!  I am quite possibly a dilettante compared to some of you, but I've enjoyed poking my head around.  One of the things that I have found really helpful is the Authenticate This thread, not even for my own answers, but to start building knowledge of fakes and verification.  I looked at all the links other posters have put up and tried to determine what I thought, then checked the answers that more experienced posters have given.  I was right, too, some of the time.

Anyhow, it's a cool place.  I'm still viciously in love with the Op Art Chainlink, although reading some of the drawbacks of the satin material has tamed my lust a little.  Thanks for being here.


----------



## Italiahaircolor

Get well soon!  Sorry to hear you're under the weather!


----------



## yasminteague

Hope you feel better Coach Addict!!!!!


----------



## Olivia!

It's newbie Olivia! again.  Can anyone tell me if the Madison Audrey is just a smaller version of the Madison Sabrina, or are there the two sizes of Sabrina and the Audrey is different?  I can't seem to figure it out on my own.


----------



## ms-whitney

there are two sizes sabrina, 12937 and 12949 for small and large leather..not sure about op art

the audrey size is in between, but they have made a large audrey..


----------



## Olivia!

Thanks...I bought a "Madison Sabrina Ikat" on impulse.  I should have paid closer attention to the size,because the pic the seller used must have had a little person modeling it.  I thought it was the size of my large leather Sabrina my first Coach bag...I love her!). She didn't misrepresent the bag, and the price I paid in BIN is less that any other one of that size that I have seen sold or listed.  I actually like the size for an evening bag, or wedding,etc.  I just had a little of that "taken" feeling going on and was trying the figure out if it was an Audrey instead.  It does have the rolled handles and the hangtags are "right" for the small Sabrina.


----------



## Olivia!

BTW...how do you do a PM to someone?


----------



## ms-whitney

the audrey is a complete different bag though some get it mistaken with sabrina since its the 'updated' version. its more boxy and there wasn't a ikat version of it

i'm sorry that the size didn't work out for you as much as you'd thought, but if you want you can ask the ladies here are very knowledgeable, before bidding next time 

edit-click their name, and it should have several options scroll down, pick the one that says send a private message to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Olivia!

Got it on the PM.  I have been asking about other bags I'm looking at.  I love the legacy lining.  I am trying to build a collection of some bags that I have wanted for a while, along with some basics.  Now that I have started carrying Coach, I have just about forsaken all other "dept store" bags.  I may even get nerve up to post a pic of what I have so far, lol!


----------



## Olivia!

I've been enjoying the reveals, too.  It's like watching a baby getting born, a little peek at a time...cracks me up.  I feel like I have made new friends, especially the last 2 days that I've been home from work sick with my asthma.


----------



## Olivia!

I bought a gently used legacy straw tote bag.  It's the large one that has the different colors of leather and suede squares all around the top, with a blue lining, canvas pouch on front with legacy turnlock.  I read somewhere that straw bags should be "steamed" to keep them from becoming brittle.  anybody know anything about that?


----------



## toby11

Olivia! said:


> I'm new to the site.  I'm home sick today, so have been surfing all over the site learning new things and having fun! I have a 12 year old granddaughter who has lived with me most of her life.  She is just a great kid, and loves checking out Coach purses with me, so I decided she was old enough to have her own Coach bag.  I am going to take her to a Coach store or outlet to let her pick out a new bag when when she becomes a teenager, but didn't want to wait almost a year, so I bid on and won a small patchwork hobo bag for (yes, I did authenticate it fist!).  I knew it had some wear on it, etc, but it didn't cost much, and I wanted her to have an authentic bag.  Low and behold it came today, right after I had read on an old care thread about using an emory board to clean suede.  This bag has a patch of light blue suede right next to the zipper on the front and back side of the bag, and the seller did disclose that it was dirty.  It is really dirty!  I thought I have nothing to lose, so I got out a diamond file because I didn't have a sandpaper style.  I put my fingers inside to support the patch and started rubbing a little on it.  Now I have finished one square and it looks almost new!  The difference is totally amazing!!!  I almost don't want to clean the other patch so I can show it to my other daughter who also has a Coach collection, but want to get it real nice to give to my granddaughter when she gets home.  This is a great site, and I'm happy I found it.



Just wanted to say welcome!  Glad you were able to clean the suede, I'm sure your granddaughter will love the bag.  I have a just-turned-13 daughter, and I got her first Coach bag last year, a small MFF hobo that was a steal at the outlet.

:welcome2:


----------



## Goodgirl009

Hey all.. 

So I'm wondering what you all think about Heidi Montags ten plastic surgeries?  I was looking at a picture of her the other day.. and I think her face looks great (although I thought it was a pretty good face before the surgery) however the boobs are too much.. they are HUGE... too big for her litte frame.  
I guess if it's what makes you happy, then you have to do it.. but I have to wonder why she wasn't happy with herself to begin with.  She was already a pretty girl with a great body.


----------



## Doglover1610

Goodgirl009 said:


> Hey all..
> 
> So I'm wondering what you all think about Heidi Montags ten plastic surgeries?  I was looking at a picture of her the other day.. and I think her face looks great (although I thought it was a pretty good face before the surgery) however the boobs are too much.. they are HUGE... too big for her litte frame.
> I guess if it's what makes you happy, then you have to do it.. but I have to wonder why she wasn't happy with herself to begin with.  She was already a pretty girl with a great body.



Agreed! Hollywood really does a "great job" (can you hear the sarcasm dripping?) of making stars self-conscious about their image. I don't like her (or her husband for that matter) personally, but I really thought she looked good pre-surgery, so I was kinna shocked when I saw that she underwent all those procedures. Her mom was NOT pleased.....


----------



## Goodgirl009

Doglover.. I totally agree with you.. there is so much pressure on women to look "perfect"  I can't imagien having 10 procedures in one day.. that is so dangerous.. anytime you go under the knife, you take the chance of something bad happening.  Personally, I think she should have went to therapy first.. then have the procedures.  
But anyway.. thats not to say that I wouldnt like a tummy tuck or a nose job.. so I cant judge.  I do think it's extreme though.


----------



## Robicslady

Ooh- I would love a tummy tuck!  Is that wrong?  I think she ruined her face- she looked way better before.


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

Hey i'm Amanda I am new to this forum.
It's nice to find a forum for us who are
addicted to coach!


----------



## summermay0101

hey guys i just bought a coach madison resort satchel and the gold brass hardware (the horse carriage) is chipping, is this normal for a used bag? or should i return it?  Here is the link. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120534506483&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## COACH ADDICT

C0ACHGiRL326 said:


> Hey i'm Amanda I am new to this forum.
> It's nice to find a forum for us who are
> addicted to coach!


 
It is really nice a lot of other sites do not have Coach and if they do it is very small... 

Welcome


----------



## ms-whitney

not really sure how coach became coachie but every time I read that I think cooties 

most other brands don't alter name slightly from what I've seen? like prada, miumiu, ysl, Chanel, etc


----------



## Champloo80

Do I dare say this ,but I find the Madison line better than the Legacy()...especially the Sabrina which I find the best designed Coach bag so far!


----------



## muranogrl

Champloo80 said:


> Do I dare say this ,but I find the Madison line better than the Legacy()...especially the Sabrina which I find the best designed Coach bag so far!


 The madison line is my fav too.  It's so classy.


----------



## ms-whitney

now that i am on my last day of work (in retail) 

i have to admit this board has been helpful and i'd like to think that i was helpful to it too

*baglady39*, i have told her many new info as well as done numerous checks for her and the outlets that she in turn also asked occasionally for other members here (the most notable one i remember is seeing a thread about the parker hippie in pale yellow, when the outlet was about to send that member a parker satchel in pale yellow and having to track that hippie down as it was near impossible to find at outlets)

i've also helped other members a bit, but it has been a year of looking at outlets--finding out which has which, and giving *baglady39* new info like, the sydney line before it was even found.

i'll still be around lurking  and most likely still posting, but won't be able to get as much info, though if you PM me i can always ask on my visits to coworkers at work.. i have also found ebay/family&relationship forum to be addicting

i just wanted to say *thank you* for all that i've learned

and to *remind* you guys that there sales associates WILL go above and beyond, you just have to find them


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Everyone on this board has indirectly if not directly benefited from knowing information that potentially should NOT have been released for public consumption.
That said, I think there was more respect in NOT knowing where the info came from than having to provide that for public recognition.

Sometimes going above and beyond also means keeping your identity in the shadows.  I fear this may put others at risk who consider doing the same in the future.


----------



## ms-whitney

you're right, i did not do so for the longest time, because, not of public recognition, 

there is no reason any longer

and should i really want to get recognition for it i would pull up the 1000 emails (literally, not exaggerating) and, make my own thread.

it is what it is~~truth.

i'm not hiding anything anymore because i don't need to.


----------



## oopsididitagain

ms-whitney said:


> now that i am on my last day of work (in retail)
> 
> i have to admit this board has been helpful and i'd like to think that i was helpful to it too
> 
> *baglady39*, i have told her many new info as well as done numerous checks for her and the outlets that she in turn also asked occasionally for other members here* (the most notable one i remember is seeing a thread about the parker hippie in pale yellow, when the outlet was about to send that member a parker satchel in pale yellow and having to track that hippie down as it was near impossible to find at outlets)*
> 
> i've also helped other members a bit, but it has been a year of looking at outlets--finding out which has which, and giving *baglady39* new info like, the sydney line before it was even found.
> 
> i'll still be around lurking  and most likely still posting, but won't be able to get as much info, though if you PM me i can always ask on my visits to coworkers at work.. i have also found ebay/family&relationship forum to be addicting
> 
> i just wanted to say *thank you* for all that i've learned
> 
> and to *remind* you guys that there sales associates WILL go above and beyond, you just have to find them


I think you're referring to me when I was on my quest to find the parker yellow hippie at the outlets.  I recall that I found it by calling around _myself_, although baglady tried to help me, and she was not that far behind.  After I found it myself, baglady told me which outlet may have one, I was just a little bit faster on the draw because I already knew that info.  So if she got her info from you, well I was a teensy step ahead by calling around myself, thus tracked it down myself.  Just wanted to clarify how that went down.  Yes, they were going to send me the satchel by mistake but I caught that before it happened _ because I called them back to ask about the detachable strap and hangtag, making sure my bag had them_.  That's when it was discovered it was a satchel because satchel's don't have detachable strap.  Then the manager of that outlet in CA tracked down a hippie for me to make up for their error they had in the system after I had already did a charge-send for it.  That's how it happened.  But...I thank you for giving tips to baglady and for helping her.  Maybe you're not referring to my case but it really sounds like it.  I made a reveal thread on here about my parker yellow hippie.  The manager of that CA outlet tracked down my hippie for me ultimately in the end so he gets the credit and beat you to the punch.


----------



## ms-whitney

pm'ed! ^^

ps-did not remember who it was for, i didn't mean to leave your name out or refer to you as a third person.

edit-i'm sorry i didn't get the story straight on that before, using as an example, and am glad we sorted that out.


----------



## Taralindsey

ms-whitney said:


> not really sure how coach became coachie but every time I read that I think cooties
> 
> most other brands don't alter name slightly from what I've seen? like prada, miumiu, ysl, Chanel, etc



There are the Minkettes


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Champloo80 said:


> Do I dare say this ,but I find the Madison line better than the Legacy()...especially the Sabrina which I find the best designed Coach bag so far!



Well, I personally don't like Legacy that much either, but neither do I like the madison line... I thought there's a too hughe hype about madison and it turned me off and for some reason I don't like any madison bags since.  I'm floating around in coach space- liking independent lines like alex, brooke, and one single of the poppy bags, the hobo


----------



## LunaLovegood

Taralindsey said:


> There are the Minkettes



and Hayden-Harnett = HHHotties. 

I always think of LV = LVoers.But I don't frequent the LV forum that much to see what they actually  call themselves. XD

But yeah, YSL, Chanel, and Miu Miu are probably more harder to nickname.


----------



## Kristen

Champloo80 said:


> Do I dare say this ,but I find the Madison line better than the Legacy()...especially the Sabrina which I find the best designed Coach bag so far!



I love the Madison line as well. I don't have any desire to own any legacy bags. No offense to anyone who likes legacy, it's just not for me. The Sabrina I think is Coach's best design also. Very versatile bag.


----------



## vickyvictoria

Madison line


----------



## CoachGirlJami

I like both! I have 2 small pilot Sabrinas, and several Legacy pieces. I love them all!


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey ladies (and gents)!

Can anyone help me find the correct hangtag for my Legacy Striped Tote #11126? I've bought two tags off the bay and they've both been the wrong color, so I sold them since I had no use for the wrong tag. Any links or help would be greatly appreciated - THANKS!


----------



## Doglover1610

Bump!


----------



## Justinsgirl

I remember reading in here awhile back that you could have people closer to the outlets find bags for you and you'd just pay them a small fee. I've tried google but can't seem to find any place that offers this... can someone help me out?


----------



## ms-whitney

proxy service

i think crissy made a post about someone helping her do it, and that person got a letter

best thing for you to do is call the outlet store yourself justingrl, and identify yourself as an employee and ask if they can do a fax order.


----------



## Jul007ia

Recently, someone made me seem like a materialistic snob for liking the Coach brand.  I was talking about how I want to get a new Coach bag and this person flipped out at me and said really nasty things.  She insisted that I only cared about having the little Cs on my bag to show off my status (not true since most of my bags are leather!) among other things.  

Is it really materialistic or selfish to want a Coach bag?  I never thought so but when she was ranting at me, I felt really ashamed for some reason.


----------



## blah956

Jul007ia said:


> Recently, someone made me seem like a materialistic snob for liking the Coach brand.  I was talking about how I want to get a new Coach bag and this person flipped out at me and said really nasty things.  She insisted that I only cared about having the little Cs on my bag to show off my status (not true since most of my bags are leather!) among other things.
> 
> Is it really materialistic or selfish to want a Coach bag?  I never thought so but when she was ranting at me, I felt really ashamed for some reason.



everyone has what they would consider a status bag. to me, owning a coach bag, or even hermes or chanel, doesn't make someone selfish or materialistic. personality traits that go hand in hand with what we buy and why we buy it would make people materialistic.

i am guessing that the person chooses not to splurge on handbags so to see someone else do so makes her go bonkers. 

shake them haters off!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Jul007ia said:


> Recently, someone made me seem like a materialistic snob for liking the Coach brand. I was talking about how I want to get a new Coach bag and this person flipped out at me and said really nasty things. She insisted that I only cared about having the little Cs on my bag to show off my status (not true since most of my bags are leather!) among other things.
> 
> Is it really materialistic or selfish to want a Coach bag? I never thought so but when she was ranting at me, I felt really ashamed for some reason.


 
You know the saying opinions are lik____ every one has one...  People go either way - Coach is to low end or Coach is so snobish... it is just beyond me..

Most people do not even care what they wear as a bag but if you like a nice bag Coach, LV, Gucci ect than you are a snob...  We just do not pay them any mind they have issues...


----------



## Justinsgirl

ms-whitney said:


> proxy service
> 
> i think crissy made a post about someone helping her do it, and that person got a letter
> 
> best thing for you to do is call the outlet store yourself justingrl, and identify yourself as an employee and ask if they can do a fax order.


 
Not for me, and not for someone I like enough to let use my discount!


----------



## Robicslady

Just checking in to see how my Coachie friends in RI and MA are doing- the flooding is scary here!


----------



## Doglover1610

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey ladies (and gents)!
> 
> Can anyone help me find the correct hangtag for my Legacy Striped Tote #11126? I've bought two tags off the bay and they've both been the wrong color, so I sold them since I had no use for the wrong tag. Any links or help would be greatly appreciated - THANKS!



Any one?


----------



## Sicy

I have a question, as this forum is pretty humongous so I thought I'd ask in a chat thread lol. Is there a  list somewhere w/pics of every coach bag and the name/style of it? I feel so lost reading the posts here because I dont know the names/styles etc.


----------



## ms-whitney

Doglover1610 said:


> Any one?



is it the small tote (i missed that earlier but see it now) with the stripes in horizontal? and a small little gold patch on the front just below the gold trim...with dogleash closure?

it came with a small gold tag i believe, but if you can pull up the drilldown pic it will also show exactly what tags are suppose to come with it

if you are trying to track down the exact tag--jax will not have it, if you want you can PM me a pic of the exact one and i will see if i have something for you. no guarantees though.



Sicy said:


> I have a question, as this forum is pretty humongous so I thought I'd ask in a chat thread lol. Is there a  list somewhere w/pics of every coach bag and the name/style of it? I feel so lost reading the posts here because I dont know the names/styles etc.



there are only the reference threads, as far as i am aware.

i find that there are a lot and if i didn't work for a week i'd feel behind


----------



## Doglover1610

ms-whitney said:


> is it the small tote (i missed that earlier but see it now) with the stripes in horizontal? and a small little gold patch on the front just below the gold trim...with dogleash closure?
> 
> it came with a small gold tag i believe, but if you can pull up the drilldown pic it will also show exactly what tags are suppose to come with it
> 
> if you are trying to track down the exact tag--jax will not have it, if you want you can PM me a pic of the exact one and i will see if i have something for you. no guarantees though.



Yes that's it! I bought a gold one, turned out to be patent. Bought one that I thought was gold, turned out to be bronze.....sigh. I attached a pic of the bag.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Sicy said:


> I have a question, as this forum is pretty humongous so I thought I'd ask in a chat thread lol. Is there a  list somewhere w/pics of every coach bag and the name/style of it? I feel so lost reading the posts here because I dont know the names/styles etc.



Try the Reference thread.


----------



## Jul007ia

COACH ADDICT said:


> You know the saying opinions are lik____ every one has one...  People go either way - Coach is to low end or Coach is so snobish... it is just beyond me..
> 
> Most people do not even care what they wear as a bag but if you like a nice bag Coach, LV, Gucci ect than you are a snob...  We just do not pay them any mind they have issues...



Thanks so much  Made me feel a lot better!


----------



## Jul007ia

blah956 said:


> everyone has what they would consider a status bag. to me, owning a coach bag, or even hermes or chanel, doesn't make someone selfish or materialistic. personality traits that go hand in hand with what we buy and why we buy it would make people materialistic.
> 
> i am guessing that the person chooses not to splurge on handbags so to see someone else do so makes her go bonkers.
> 
> shake them haters off!




I agree... Thanks so much for the advice It really helped.


----------



## Snailz

hello everyone... well i'm new to this thread thing... i posted one reply so far and that was for the coach phone cover for the Droid... to be brief i ordered a Moto Droid on Friday and it should be here on monday... i also ordered a Coach Phone Cover... i don't know if it'll be what i'm expecting but i'll be sure to let everyone know... anywho... a bit about myself... i'm 26... married... and my wife really got me into this coach stuff... yes my wife... i'm a guy... but i do like to treat my wife to nice things and i don't mind spending the money cause she does a lot to deserve it... so far she has 3 coach bags... and 3 scarfs... 1 of which is tied to a black bag and the other 2 are the neck wrap styles... i got me a pair of Kurt slip on sneakers... black and white... love these shoes.. ha ha... oh yes and my 3 year old daughter has her first Coach bag already... black and white big c design... if i had the style and number i would tell you but i don't... maybe i'll show you all a pic when i get the hang of this thread... i was also wanting to get a black and white wallet... those are very nice... and also another pair of shoes... and a belt... ha ha... i was also wondering if anyone has ever smelled the Coach Cologne for men... i couldn't find it anywhere around here so i had to settle for the D&G cologne... most of the coach products we buy are from las vegas... well i better go now before i ramble on more and more...


----------



## Snailz

my wife's first bag





second and third (bought these at the same time)









my daughter's purse...





i couldn't find a pic i could use for my shoes that i have but you can see them on the website.. they're the Kurt slip on's in black and white...


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Snailz said:


> hello everyone... well i'm new to this thread thing... i posted one reply so far and that was for the coach phone cover for the Droid... to be brief i ordered a Moto Droid on Friday and it should be here on monday... i also ordered a Coach Phone Cover... i don't know if it'll be what i'm expecting but i'll be sure to let everyone know... anywho... a bit about myself... i'm 26... married... and my wife really got me into this coach stuff... yes my wife... i'm a guy... but i do like to treat my wife to nice things and i don't mind spending the money cause she does a lot to deserve it... so far she has 3 coach bags... and 3 scarfs... 1 of which is tied to a black bag and the other 2 are the neck wrap styles... i got me a pair of Kurt slip on sneakers... black and white... love these shoes.. ha ha... oh yes and my 3 year old daughter has her first Coach bag already... black and white big c design... if i had the style and number i would tell you but i don't... maybe i'll show you all a pic when i get the hang of this thread... i was also wanting to get a black and white wallet... those are very nice... and also another pair of shoes... and a belt... ha ha... i was also wondering if anyone has ever smelled the Coach Cologne for men... i couldn't find it anywhere around here so i had to settle for the D&G cologne... most of the coach products we buy are from las vegas... well i better go now before i ramble on more and more...


 *Yes, I  have smelled the men's cologne and it smells nice, but I prefer my BF to wear Eternity....By the way, you are a good man for knowing that your wife Deserves nice things, especially a nice bag that will Last...I have the 1st bag that you posted, only in Black Patent Leather...I love it and it is a bag that will outlast any other Brand in my opinion!!!!*


----------



## BurberryLvr

Hello all!  I have a dumb question (not typically in this forum), but I just visited the outlet and saw they had coasters and luggage tags - perfect gifts for a friend's upcoming wedding - does Coach usually carry houseware-type items?  I looked on the website and didn't really see anything.  Are these special items?  I did a search for "housewares" but didn't get many hits.  Thanks!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

^^^Coach used to carry stuff like this but nowadays you will only find it in the outlets.


----------



## Doglover1610

Hi everyone!

Is anyone a couple weeks away from finishing a degree? I finish my MBA in May and I'm feeling soooooo exhausted with all the final projects and exams......UGH!


----------



## BurberryLvr

Icecaramellatte said:


> ^^^Coach used to carry stuff like this but nowadays you will only find it in the outlets.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Is anyone a couple weeks away from finishing a degree? I finish my MBA in May and I'm feeling soooooo exhausted with all the final projects and exams......UGH!



I graduate on May 15th with my M.S. in Higher Education and hopefully starting my EdD this summer/fall


----------



## Doglover1610

jennalovesbags said:


> I graduate on May 15th with my M.S. in Higher Education and hopefully starting my EdD this summer/fall



I graduate on May 8th with my MBA.....and then I moving back to the islands. HELLOOOOOOO SUN SAND & SEA!!!


----------



## Snailz

Hate to say this but I tried going to college twice and gave up on it both times...


----------



## midg613

http://www.khou.com/news/Coach-files-lawsuit-against-Sam-Moon-over-lookalike-purses-89991322.html

Nice to see that another one bites the dust...


----------



## Champloo80

midg613 said:


> http://www.khou.com/news/Coach-files-lawsuit-against-Sam-Moon-over-lookalike-purses-89991322.html
> 
> Nice to see that another one bites the dust...


I saw this on the website! That is a straight copy!


----------



## Snailz

This is what my dream is for my truck...


----------



## Snailz

This is what my dream is for my truck...


----------



## Snailz

This is what my dream is for my truck...


----------



## thebunny

^


----------



## ms-whitney

you're avatar is too cute!
love that little puff of fluff

i actually have a mink puff that sits unused cos my iphone doesn't have a place and i hate cellphone covers that just add bulk..


----------



## Snailz

Sorry I have no idea how that last post got posted three times... if anyone missed please go to the page before this one and you'll see what I would like to do with my truck


----------



## Snailz

The bunny seemed to have liked it... oh by the way.... I'm actually getting married on Saturday... I smell a honeymoon in vegas... ha ha ha...


----------



## CoachGirlJami




----------



## bunnymasseuse

Snailz said:


> The bunny seemed to have liked it... oh by the way.... I'm actually getting married on Saturday... I smell a honeymoon in vegas... ha ha ha...


Grats on the marriage!  Only been to Vegas once, and it was lots of fun (tho short time there).


----------



## CoachGirlJami

Doglover1610 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Is anyone a couple weeks away from finishing a degree? I finish my MBA in May and I'm feeling soooooo exhausted with all the final projects and exams......UGH!



I was supposed to finish up my Bachelor's next month, but my grant program temporarily lost funding. Now it's back up, but I've taken 4 months off. I was taking around 24-30 credit hours a semester, but since I can't finish in May, I'm going to relax and drag it out til May 2011, and not kill myself with such a heavy course load. Good luck to you as you finish!


----------



## thebunny

ms-whitney said:


> you're avatar is too cute!
> love that little puff of fluff
> 
> i actually have a mink puff that sits unused cos my iphone doesn't have a place and i hate cellphone covers that just add bulk..


 
Thanks Ms-Whitney! I took the picture off Google but I have the keychain and its tail is mink too... sooo cute!!

Snailz - I sure did! congratulations on getting married in 2 days!!


----------



## Jul007ia

HI... I just wanted to share how I lost one of my Coach babies last night.  

I had a Soho Hobo (a gift from my mom) that I loved but had not worn in a while so I let my younger sister borrow it.  Yesterday, she went to the library to work on a project with our cousin and got up to get a book.  When she came back, only like two minutes later, EVERYTHING WAS GONE.  Someone took her book bag, coach bag (which also had my $370 camera in it!).  Of course, the cops were called and they're doing their best to find it, but I doubt it will ever be found.  I was so disappointed and angry; I felt victimized.


----------



## mbparcia

Jul007ia said:


> HI... I just wanted to share how I lost one of my Coach babies last night.
> 
> I had a Soho Hobo (a gift from my mom) that I loved but had not worn in a while so I let my younger sister borrow it.  Yesterday, she went to the library to work on a project with our cousin and got up to get a book.  When she came back, only like two minutes later, EVERYTHING WAS GONE.  Someone took her book bag, coach bag (which also had my $370 camera in it!).  Of course, the cops were called and they're doing their best to find it, but I doubt it will ever be found.  I was so disappointed and angry; I felt victimized.




That is horrible!! 
I am sure you are very upset about losing your bag.. I am very sorry !


----------



## annie1

This forum is keeping my mind off of everything I guess I shop when Iam upset she is my rescue dog and I love her so very much I just really had no other place to go for support. I dont have many friends here 2 to be exact and home is a long way away and other that a love for Coach we also seem to share each others happy and sad times.


----------



## mayhurst

My rescue dog of 17 years (a husky-shepherd) was physically challenged for about two years and died last Fall.  I understand where you're coming from...your searching for a temporary distraction from the emotional burden of having a dear pet (really a member of the family) not feeling well because it can be quite overwhelming at times.  Coach might make us smile, but special pets have a hold on our hearts.  Hope you find a solution to help her feel better.  I also hope that you find a little something to put a smile on your face and lift your spirits.


----------



## annie1

mayhurst said:


> My rescue dog of 17 years (a husky-shepherd) was physically challenged for about two years and died last Fall. I understand where you're coming from...your searching for a temporary distraction from the emotional burden of having a dear pet (really a member of the family) not feeling well because it can be quite overwhelming at times. Coach might make us smile, but special pets have a hold on our hearts. Hope you find a solution to help her feel better. I also hope that you find a little something to put a smile on your face and lift your spirits.


 

Thank you I appreciate your kind words its times like this that I really miss my family and I just got back to the States. But Iam hoping for the best maybe just a UTI since everything else if ok will know more on Monday


----------



## inch37

fingers crossed she willl be just fine.. I know how you feel I rescued my 3 kitties :O) and they are members of the family... spening some time on here is  a nice distraction when your worried.... Hugs...


----------



## reneeandrea18

Thinking about you!! Keep your chin up!!!


----------



## pammie20

I deeply understand and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Doglover1610

CoachGirlJami said:


> I was supposed to finish up my Bachelor's next month, but my grant program temporarily lost funding. Now it's back up, but I've taken 4 months off. I was taking around 24-30 credit hours a semester, but since I can't finish in May, I'm going to relax and drag it out til May 2011, and not kill myself with such a heavy course load. Good luck to you as you finish!



Thanks Jami!!! I've got three more weeks of classes (including finals), and boy I cannot wait to finish!!!


----------



## Doglover1610

So I went to Altamonte Springs and was able to get the white sunnies case - no more confusion!!!  I have an extra sunnies case if anyone needs one - just PM me! I didn't get my dustbag but I guess that's okay


----------



## Snailz

Thank you everyone... I think we pretty much got everything ready... oh by the way I got a coach phone cover for my Droid today... I'll. Be posting a thing about it in a different thread... just search for COACH DROID...


----------



## Perfect Day

the bunny - love your avatar!


----------



## Snailz

I was wondering how many of you have Coach shoes... and also how often (if any) do you get compliments on them... after getting into this whole designer thing I see some people with Coach bags and shoes and scarfs... and when I do tell someone I like their bag or shoes... they look very excited like no one ever tells them anything like that... and sometimes confused because I notice those things... and sometimes I think I come off as a gay Guy which I am far from.. ha ha...


----------



## nawth21

Snailz said:


> I was wondering how many of you have Coach shoes... and also how often (if any) do you get compliments on them... after getting into this whole designer thing I see some people with Coach bags and shoes and scarfs... and when I do tell someone I like their bag or shoes... they look very excited like no one ever tells them anything like that... and sometimes confused because I notice those things... and sometimes I think I come off as a gay Guy which I am far from.. ha ha...




Coach shoes in general are very cutesy, I get a lot of compliments on mine. 

Ugh. PCE wait is killing me.  I'm getting the croc maggie in bone and maybe a few odds and ends.  I have the $$ now, but I'm forcing myself to wait till the sale


----------



## vickyvictoria

Does anyone else find that Coach sends a whole lot of "spam" emails? It's all Meet Madison! Get your Poppy, Brooke is your friend!, Come get Kirsten!, Peyton is here, all new Sydney! etc...

delete. delete. delete. LOL


----------



## ms-whitney

they're all about emails..before i'd say just send them to spam folder or delete..but now they are sometimes sending pces that way..not sure if they will stick with cards only..or when they will do an e-vite..but now that they are.. you sorta have to be subscribed and give your email ;(


----------



## midg613

I didn't know where to post this, so I'm posting it here.  If this is the wrong place, someone direct me to the right one.  

I listed my coach bag on Ebay and of coure the photos were stolen.  I already reported it, xxxNot allowed to discuss items for sale on ebay, or make references to Ebay ID, etc.xxx

This is the first time since I have been on ebay that my photos have been stolen.  I have a watermark or reference mark on some of the photos, which helped.  Also...I use the same setting as a reference on all my listings.  Just want to let others know about the listing.


----------



## Kristen

I didn't want to start a new thread, but I am so excited!!! My wonderful DH got me my new HG bag the Coach Applique Spotlight Graffiti Bag! I have been lusting after thus bag for a couple of months now, and didn't think I would get it. Finally Dh said "go ahead and get it" so now I'm just patiently waiting for it to arrive


----------



## kkroxybee

Am I having a brain fart or what? I was just looking at the serial number on my inlaid peyton today and it starts with M09-... I thought the first letter stands for the month, but M is the 13th letter in the alphabet. Is there a letter that is skipped for the month numbering on the creed??
TIA


----------



## reneeluvscoach

kkroxybee said:


> Am I having a brain fart or what? I was just looking at the serial number on my inlaid peyton today and it starts with M09-... I thought the first letter stands for the month, but M is the 13th letter in the alphabet. Is there a letter that is skipped for the month numbering on the creed??
> TIA


 
Haha!  Don't worry, you're not the first one to ask this.  I think there might be something in the Coach Reference thread.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Kristen said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread, but I am so excited!!! My wonderful DH got me my new HG bag the Coach Applique Spotlight Graffiti Bag! I have been lusting after thus bag for a couple of months now, and didn't think I would get it. Finally Dh said "go ahead and get it" so now I'm just patiently waiting for it to arrive


 
Congrats!  It's like Christmas twice!


----------



## codegirl

kkroxybee said:


> Am I having a brain fart or what? I was just looking at the serial number on my inlaid peyton today and it starts with M09-... I thought the first letter stands for the month, but M is the 13th letter in the alphabet. Is there a letter that is skipped for the month numbering on the creed??
> TIA


 
I know they skip one letter and I believe it's "i".


----------



## Snailz

I'm sure there's a thread about what you got inside your purse... maybe ill find it... but since I'm already here... and since I don't carry a purse I thought I would show you the inside of my 4 year old coach bag... if your having trouble making of some things there's a bracelet... Some change... A few dollars (for snacks)... a toy harmonica... a candy necklace... some toy frogs... and can't forget the fortune cookie...


----------



## codegirl

Thanks for sharing that!  SO adorable!!!!!



Snailz said:


> I'm sure there's a thread about what you got inside your purse... maybe ill find it... but since I'm already here... and since I don't carry a purse I thought I would show you the inside of my 4 year old coach bag... if your having trouble making of some things there's a bracelet... Some change... A few dollars (for snacks)... a toy harmonica... a candy necklace... some toy frogs... and can't forget the fortune cookie...


----------



## Snailz

Here is the proud owner of that purse...


----------



## Doglover1610

Snailz said:


> Here is the proud owner of that purse...



What a cutie!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

so i was looking on the macys website and saw these COACH OLIVA SANDAL and thought omg there are coach shoes with my name.....then i realized it's missing an i =[ lol


----------



## Jul007ia

I've never been to a Coach outlet before.  Previously, I would buy my bags full priced.  Last night, I went to a Coach outlet for the first time and I was AMAZED!  Everything is so cheap!  Bags that were marked down to $199 were then marked down 50% and with an additional 20% off that day.  

Just wanted to share.  I'm no longer a outlet virgin


----------



## VanessaJean

Hi ladies. I am a newbie to Coach. I mostly stay in the Bal and LV forums but I am in love with the Coach Carly. I want one in my life someday so I am doing some research. Maybe you experts can help answer my questions? I think there are 3 sizes. What size is the "Slim" Carly though? Can you buy them anywhere but eBay now? I like the signature bags but the sizing confuses me. I want the large size I think. Thanks for the help all!


----------



## codegirl

OMG!  SO adorable!  And what she carries in her purse is just the cutest thing ever!



Snailz said:


> Here is the proud owner of that purse...


----------



## Snailz

Thank you... I'm gonna be buying her a new cosh bag next week if I find something good at this outlet here in Ellington south of Tampa... then taking her to Disney world in three weeks...


----------



## Snailz

Well I know I said what I was going to do NEXT week... but I couldn't wait... after work on Wednesday we headed over to the Ellenton Prime Outlets... here is my girl getting ready to go...





We got there as soon as they opened and the peole were very helpful... it didn't take long for her to find what she wanted...(I chose the scarf)...





She dumped out everything in her old purse and put it in her new one right at the cashiers desk... here she is Walking out with her new purse...





She went straight to the water to throw in some coins... (probably wishing for more stuff)





Here is a close up...





And this is my wifes new purse... she didn't want to pose with it...


----------



## Snailz

Snailz said:


> Thank you... I'm gonna be buying her a new cosh bag next week if I find something good at this outlet here in Ellington south of Tampa... then taking her to Disney world in three weeks...



That supposed to be COACH not cosh...and ELLENTON not ellington... sorry I been typing everything on the Droid...


----------



## PrettyReckless

Aw, Snailz, you have a beautiful daughter with very good taste! She's a lucky girl.


----------



## Doglover1610

That is too cute!!!


----------



## nawth21

awwwwwwwwwwww wee future fashionista!  Too cute.

So, I've been to busy to presale and now my usual boutique doesn't have the PCE bag I want   So looks like I'll have to go to a different store as I'm impatient and I'm sick of having to order them lol I want to talk out of the store with something for once.  I feel bad though, so I'll go back next week and buy something from my usual store.


----------



## chantal1922

Oh Snailz your daughter is too cute.


----------



## oopsididitagain

snailz, I enjoy seeing your beautiful daughter enjoying her cute little Coach purses.  Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Doglover1610

So I'm extremely happy to say that after having a rough time with law this semester, I passed with a B!!! UCF requires that you get no more than 2 C's in your grad program (I have 2 - got them when my grandma died coming on to the end of the semester ), and if I had gotten a C for this class I would have jeopardized my graduation status. Now to see if I will get B's and above for the other 2......wish me luck!!!


----------



## fadedtears

good luck doglover!! just think about it.... in only nine more days, you'll be officially done!

yay!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I AM SO FREAKIN' FRUSTRATED BY MY INABILITY TO SEARCH THIS &^^*&%#$*&^&t(&*^*^% FORUM!!!   Thanks for letting me vent.     I swear I can put in the search term "and", with the result being: "sorry, no matches" blah, blah, blah. .....  grrrrrrr.


----------



## Doglover1610

fadedtears said:


> good luck doglover!! just think about it.... in only nine more days, you'll be officially done!
> 
> yay!



Thank you *fadedtears*!!! I am SOOOO ready to be done with this MBA!


----------



## Snailz

Well after my girls got their purses I had to get new shoes... I couldn't wait any longer so I ordered them this morning... I'm getting the keith sneaker in the khaki color... I also had the rush for 2-3 day delivery... ha ha,,, I can't wait... I would have went out and bought them but there are only available at 14 stores... (15 when they open the new york mens store)... well ill show you all when I get my shoes in...


----------



## blah956

this is the first time i've seen Dillards do this, but i made a purchase today and received a Coach brand shopping bag AND Coach brand gift box! woot!


----------



## Snailz

What did you purchase? And was there a minimum you had to spend?


----------



## blah956

Snailz said:


> What did you purchase? And was there a minimum you had to spend?


 
i bought a clearance bag. it was like $135.


----------



## Snailz

I went to a Dillard's last month and they said if I bought an 80 dollar bottle of bereavement perfume I would get a versace bag free.. and I seen the bag... it was huge... but my wife didn't want it... she's the she turns down versace and Gucci for coach...


----------



## CMP86

There are numerous purses on amazon.com are these real bags? http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1272858...036682,n:1036700,n:15743631,p_4:COACH&page=11


----------



## blah956

CMP86 said:


> There are numerous purses on amazon.com are these real bags? http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1272858...036682,n:1036700,n:15743631,p_4:COACH&page=11


 



> Your search did not match any products.


----------



## Snailz

They're here!!! While I was sleeping today my shoes came in... so I wasexcited when I woke up today.. here are a few pics...
This is just the box and the receipt 






I moved the ribbon over a bit...





And here they are...


----------



## oopsididitagain

Ugh, Coach quality has me really disappointed lately!  I've noticed problems on 2 of my poppy bags but now a stitch popped on my new jade audrey after 1 day!  grrr.  just had to vent.  i'm so mad.


----------



## Doglover1610

Ladies (and gentlemen).......

I PASSED ALL MY CLASSES!!! This has been my roughest semester - but I got through it and will definitely be walking on Saturday May 8th at 2pm - thank God!!! Can you say Doglover1610, MBA?

Oh I forgot - UCF - GO KNIGHTS!!!


----------



## chantal1922

^^congrats


----------



## notoriousliz

Congrats Doglover!


----------



## Doglover1610

chantal1922 said:


> ^^congrats





notoriousliz said:


> Congrats Doglover!



Thank you ladies!!! I'm over the moon!!!


----------



## Kristen

I just need to vent because Im in a mad mood. I took my Sabrina back to the coach store, spoke to a different SA, and no one wanted to help me. She kept saying "normal wear and tear" I told her it doesn't look like "normal wear and tear" that I've only had it a few months. Then she goes on to say that "we've never had a problem like this before" which brought me back to say "then how could it be normal wear and tear?" when I asked her, if she could send it in, she told me that JAX would say the same thing 

So I think I will just send it to JAX myself, and see what they say. I'm usually very happy with the CS at Coach, but, i'm a little discouraged now. I don't know if they don't want to send it in, because I didn't purchase it from their store, but that shouldn't be the point.


----------



## blah956

don't you hate it when, you buy a HG or highly coveted bag, it is the last one, on sale, only to find when you get home, it is damaged in some sort of way? 

to keep or not to keep :\
that is the question..


----------



## blah956

okay, bags with a bulls eye are outlet bags but what do bags with a X stamped on the creed mean? made for factory outlet?


----------



## cz22

blah956 said:


> okay, bags with a bulls eye are outlet bags but what do bags with a X stamped on the creed mean? made for factory outlet?


bulls eye means bought at a factory outlet. X usually means bought at some place like Marshalls, Ross, or TJ Maxx. MFF bags usually don't have any extra stamps on the creed (besides the extra F in the style number).


----------



## blah956

cz22 said:


> bulls eye means bought at a factory outlet. X usually means bought at some place like Marshalls, Ross, or TJ Maxx. MFF bags usually don't have any extra stamps on the creed (besides the extra F in the style number).



you guess correctly!

i saw some older style leather bags at tjmaxx yesterday with an "X" on it! thanks for explaining this to me. so do the bulls eye usually mean it was a FP bag now sold @ outlet?


----------



## cz22

blah956 said:


> you guess correctly!
> 
> i saw some older style leather bags at tjmaxx yesterday with an "X" on it! thanks for explaining this to me. so do the bulls eye usually mean it was a FP bag now sold @ outlet?


Yes. I have yet to see a MFF bag with a bullseye on the creed. However, there will be FP deletes that are sold at the outlet without the bullseye (they either miss a few or didn't bother stamping everything that goes out for sale).


----------



## oxlivhopexo

nordies rack has items with an X on it sometimes too. i love that their fp deletes dont have marks though, i think im going to have to pull out my scrumptious plum cambridge hobo tomorrow


----------



## coachadd1ct

Good Morning everyone!  Xxxx


----------



## blah956

i wish i had bought a hailey op art chainlink bag when macys had its friends and family sale. i only bought a pair of slip on shoes.

anyone else having PCE or macys sale regrets? lol


----------



## oxlivhopexo

blah956 said:


> i wish i had bought a hailey op art chainlink bag when macys had its friends and family sale. i only bought a pair of slip on shoes.
> 
> anyone else having PCE or macys sale regrets? lol



i wish i had gotten the seahorse beach tote but my cc was already maxed out


----------



## dreamscapexl

Hi, it's my first time on this thread! So anyway, I think I've been bitten by the shopping bug because so many bags seem appealing lately (esp. ever since I started chatting on TPF), and the fall line hasn't even come out yet! I'm starting to think of returning some of the Coach bags I bought recently. *bought 5 in the past month!!* My poor credit card!


----------



## blah956

i don't even know if this is a real bag, but the receipt is NOT for the bag being sold

http://cgi.ebay.com/Poppy-Pattern-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eacf6f75e#ht_500wt_1091

the receipt says "poppy pat spotlight silver/m"


----------



## zippy14u

codegirl said:


> Thanks for sharing that!  SO adorable!!!!!



Well we do have to carry our essentials... Your daughter is such a cutie.   There was a post awhile back about giving out daughter/grand daughters a Coach. I'm all for it. Sent my grand daughter a red pouch(because she likes the color red, like her grand mother) Anyway, there was quite the discussion, some yay, some nay. What matters(to me anyway) is that she is healthy, happy, and there are no issues. And who cares what anyone else thinks. It's their opinion. Done.


----------



## Snailz

zippy14u said:


> Well we do have to carry our essentials... Your daughter is such a cutie.   There was a post awhile back about giving out daughter/grand daughters a Coach. I'm all for it. Sent my grand daughter a red pouch(because she likes the color red, like her grand mother) Anyway, there was quite the discussion, some yay, some nay. What matters(to me anyway) is that she is healthy, happy, and there are no issues. And who cares what anyone else thinks. It's their opinion. Done.



How old is your grand daughter? I have bought my daughter 2 coach bags.... the first when she was 3 and her second a week after she turned 4... possibly a third next month...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

blah956 said:


> i don't even know if this is a real bag, but the receipt is NOT for the bag being sold
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Poppy-Pattern-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eacf6f75e#ht_500wt_1091
> 
> the receipt says "poppy pat spotlight silver/m"



it was a real bag it's part of the parker collection style# 13507....not sure why they were trying to sell it as the poppy patent spotlight in silver/ magenta style# 13835


----------



## blah956

oxlivhopexo said:


> it was a real bag it's part of the parker collection style# 13507....not sure why they were trying to sell it as the poppy patent spotlight in silver/ magenta style# 13835



i guess they wanted "proof" as to the "authenticity" of the bag


----------



## Snailz

Oh I forgot to say happy late mothers day to all the mothers out there... I got my new mother-in-law a new D&B purse... she's always wanted one but could never really afford it... I would post a pic of it but this is a coach thread... I don't wanna get egged or anything like that.... ha ha...


----------



## blah956

Snailz said:


> Oh I forgot to say happy late mothers day to all the mothers out there... I got my new mother-in-law a new D&B purse... she's always wanted one but could never really afford it... I would post a pic of it but this is a coach thread... I don't wanna get egged or anything like that.... ha ha...



lol post a link to it and take a pic of something else, coach, that you bought


----------



## blah956

i feel like buying a poppy pocket hobo in almost every color.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I didnt really like the poppy pocket hobo, it was to slouchy


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone notice the Yahoo homepage? There's a headline about 8 ways to overspend and it looks like they used a Coach display in the background!


----------



## codegirl

GingerSnap527 said:


> Anyone notice the Yahoo homepage? There's a headline about 8 ways to overspend and it looks like they used a Coach display in the background!


 
Haha, ya it is!  Too funny cuz that's the product I always overspend on too!  (like most of us here, LOL!)
I opened up the article and this one fits me to a tee when shopping at the Coach outlet:

*6. Buying Clearance Merchandise*
There is nothing wrong with getting an item on sale. The problem with the clearance rack is the *items are limited.*
*"It leads to the idea that if I don't get it now, it won't be there later," says Yarrow. "The fear of missing out tends to make us much less rational about evaluating our purchases, so we end up spending money on things we didn't want or need."*
To avoid overspending on unnecessary sale items, Yarrow suggests applying the Boy Scout motto: Be prepared.
"Tell yourself that you're going in to buy a specific item and you won't get caught up in the frenzy of the crowd," she says.


----------



## Snailz

codegirl said:


> Haha, ya it is!  Too funny cuz that's the product I always overspend on too!  (like most of us here, LOL!)
> I opened up the article and this one fits me to a tee when shopping at the Coach outlet:
> 
> *6. Buying Clearance Merchandise*
> There is nothing wrong with getting an item on sale. The problem with the clearance rack is the *items are limited.*
> *"It leads to the idea that if I don't get it now, it won't be there later," says Yarrow. "The fear of missing out tends to make us much less rational about evaluating our purchases, so we end up spending money on things we didn't want or need."*
> To avoid overspending on unnecessary sale items, Yarrow suggests applying the Boy Scout motto: Be prepared.
> "Tell yourself that you're going in to buy a specific item and you won't get caught up in the frenzy of the crowd," she says.



I don't know her... but I don't like this "Penny-Pinching" Yarrow...


----------



## codegirl

Snailz said:


> I don't know her... but I don't like this "Penny-Pinching" Yarrow...


 
LOL! 
:lolots:

Me either, and I've got a paper trail of charges to prove it!


----------



## Snailz

I never go into a store with one thing in mind... if I'm going in I'm going in to shop dammit... by I hate when I get the snotty people who know they see me but refuse to help me based in my looks... I hate it... I feel like buying 2 of the same item just to show them I can do it... I always wondered if the property working in a Dillard's or something can actually afford to shop there... or at the Gucci or the LV places... OK I'm ranting on and on here... back to Yarrow... GO CLIPS SOME  COUPONS!!! I'm out...


----------



## BagloverBurr

LOL Snailz!!! I only use coupons when buying food..everything else is FP..I like to save 50 cents on wheaties..and buy a new bag


----------



## Snailz

BagloverBurr said:


> LOL Snailz!!! I only use coupons when buying food..everything else is FP..I like to save 50 cents on wheaties..and buy a new bag



I never use coupons... tell me... can you taste the savings?


----------



## BagloverBurr

Maybe! :-P But now that I am into Burberry, there are no sales..its full price all the time


----------



## Snailz

BagloverBurr said:


> Maybe! :-P But now that I am into Burberry, there are no sales..its full price all the time



You never been to a burberry outlet?


----------



## BagloverBurr

We are stationed in Okinawa, Japan ( husband is a Marine) so we dont have an outlet here. But when we move back to the states I plan to go to one. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Snailz

Good... I plan to get my daughter a little purse from one next time we head to vegas...


----------



## dreamscapexl

I'm loving my Alex Coated Canvas Tote.  I know most people hate it, but I've been carrying it everyday to work since last week, and I'm so happy that I can throw it around without having to worry about it. A low-maintenance bag makes me happy.


----------



## Snailz

Call me crazy but I was looking online and seen those kristin hobos... you know the blue leather one and the ummm... graphic one... 14783 and 14860... and I was like.... those are nice bags... ha ha... might pick one up if we can find it in dallas or something this weekend...


----------



## blah956

they have them everywhere in dallas fyi.


----------



## Robicslady

Anyone see the article on Wall Street Journal.com about mall stores introducing higher-priced bags?  Interesting.... some of the names sound familiar.


----------



## savygal

I need help choosing a bag, please.   I am trying to decide between three bags:  the large Ink Maggie, the Black embossed carryall (the strap and bling is so gorgeous) and a Garnet #13911, which was returned at a local full price store and is now selling for $598.00.  I really like it, but I saw a sale price of $469.00 written on the ticket in red ink.  I asked about the sale price of $469.00. but the SA said she had to sell it at full price depsite the bag being returned at $469.00 because the store is a full price location.  We don't have any outlets in this state, so I am unable to look for the bag at an outlet.  I think I am hesitant to pay $598.00 for the bag because it is on sale at outlets around the country for less.  Here are pictures of the bags I am choosing between.  Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## blah956

savygal said:


> I need help choosing a bag, please.   I am trying to decide between three bags:  the large Ink Maggie, the Black embossed carryall (the strap and bling is so gorgeous) and a Garnet #13911, which was returned at a local full price store and is now selling for $598.00.  I really like it, but I saw a sale price of $469.00 written on the ticket in red ink.  I asked about the sale price of $469.00. but the SA said she had to sell it at full price depsite the bag being returned at $469.00 because the store is a full price location.  We don't have any outlets in this state, so I am unable to look for the bag at an outlet.  I think I am hesitant to pay $598.00 for the bag because it is on sale at outlets around the country for less.  Here are pictures of the bags I am choosing between.  Thanks for your opinions!



the ink maggie looks really unique imo. so that one.


----------



## savygal

Thank you for your thoughts.  I think I agree with you.  Unique is always a fashionable choice!


----------



## blah956

i have a bag i need to exchange cause the stitching has come undone (i never thought to exchange or return defective bags until i joined TPF!). well my BF and his family is now tagging a long and i am now a bit bothered that i may feel rushed while looking at coach cause they are there. :-\
i wouldn't mind if coach was close to me but it isn't. i gots to make a special trip just for the boutique.


----------



## ms-whitney

Robicslady said:


> Anyone see the article on Wall Street Journal.com about mall stores introducing higher-priced bags?  Interesting.... some of the names sound familiar.



i saw that but no offense a lot of stuff said is either dated or, misinformed.

mall brands have been having bags at 300$ range. look at bags that bebe sells. bags that ruehl (part of abercrombie before they crumbled..it is NOT 98-300$ but more like 300$ and above otherwise i'd have picked it up a long time ago when i was still into those brands). bags that banana republic (and edition, a free standing store that is exclusively filled with accessory goods from banana republic).. hell, even gap had leather bags that ranged 200-300 dollars before they got marked down a lot

not to mention coach leather bags go a lot less then the 258$ she stated as being lowest price! what about poppy patent groovy. kristin leather pouch..poppy leather groovy that was before..

and that line about how retailers realized accessories esp bags, will be more profitable because there are no size restrictions unlike clothes and no stigma wearing it everyday a week, again unlike clothing, wearing the same shirt every week... that is what i mean by the article being dated

i was more interested in the article where uncle sam was eager to get rid of exotic goods but no where did that article state where and when it would be open to the public >=(


----------



## blah956

i need yalls opinion.

my little sister was flunking the 4th grade (yes apparently it is possible). i told her if she behaved from then (three weeks ago) to the end of school (today) and passed, i would buy her a coach purse or shoes (something reasonable of course for a little girl!).
she was hiding her homework from my parents and trying to get them to do her homework.  

today she called me to say she passed with a 78. i asked her if she had been behaving (also meaning if she hadnt been hiding her homework) and she said "sometimes". so i then asked her if she thought she deserved a coach purse or shoes. she said crying "no". so i repeated myself and she said again, "no".
i expected her to say something like "no i don't deserve it but i really tried to pass and i did. please can you gift me something" and to be honest, i would've. i haven't received any bad reports from my mom that she has been hiding homework.

so what should i do? i don't want to reinforce bad behavior in her. should i just not get something for her when i visit my family or let her choose something smaller than originally planned (no purse or shoes. maybe a small wristlet).


----------



## BagloverBurr

I wouldnt reward it, she knows she didnt do enough to deserve it, it may help to motivate her to do better next time


----------



## savygal

This is a tough question. Your daughter knows that she did not achieve the desired result. By your daughter's own admission, she has high standards for herself and definetly knows that she is capable more. To reward her now may give her the idea that you do not have faith in her ability to do her very best.


----------



## Snailz

I wouldn't do it either... I've had the same problem with my 2 nieces and 2 nephews... they were slacking in school so I took away all the ipods I had bought them... just doing that made them pass all their classes... and even made them help out more around the house... yeah you might feeel bad for awhile but it works out for the best... its not called Tough Love for nothing...


----------



## BubblesBear

Good morning, everyone!  I'm wondering if anybody has any brilliant secrets about how to get a toddler to stay in their bed at night?  My son is two and we're having an awful time trying to get him to sleep in his toddler bed.  We moved him out of his crib because he started climbing out of it.  I have to sit on the floor next to his bed in order for him to fall asleep, and then he wakes up every 3-4 hours.  But it's strange because he wakes up crying, saying he's scared, and shaking.  He legit clings to me when I go in his room.  I've been told night terrors are common in kids his age, has anybody else had problems with it?  I'm so exhausted by the second or third time he wakes up in the night that I usually end up letting him get in bed with us.  I know, I know... not a good idea at all.  But I just get so tired and frustrated that I don't know what else to do.  Please help!  Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^I never could get my boys when they were little to sleep in their own rooms.  I just put their toddler bed into our room at the foot of our bed.  My daughter was the only brave one who would sleep alone in her room but even she would call out to me a lot at night.  As soon as I would check on her she would go back to sleep, though.


----------



## BagloverBurr

My daughter just move into her toddler bed, and for the first few nights we locked her door to keep her in there, and now she just stays in. 

As for him being scared, we have a twilight turtle, and sleep sheep, my daughter has been using them her whole life, and it helps her sleep. Its like a nightlight that projects stars on the ceiling. and the sheep makes calming noises.


----------



## ms-whitney

perhaps a sleeping buddy like a stuff animal they can cuddle up to? if he's afraid to be by himself maybe something like a dragon stuff animal that 'protects' him


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I have an 18 yr old daughter who still carries her blankie with her. Now this thing is 18 yrs old and looks like a RAG, you can not tell it was a blanket at one time. Do I continue to let her keep it or try and talk her out of it.


----------



## jennalovesbags

^My best friend has a blanket rag that she pats on her face when she's tired or upset. So do her aunts. Its a little weird at our age (24) but whatever lol


----------



## 19yearslater

^^^Time to replace those blankets with favorite Coach purses!


----------



## BubblesBear

He has three stuffed animals that he kind of rotates between and a night light.  I looked at the night lights that project things on the ceiling, but they only stay on for like 20 minutes and then they shut off.  I've never heard of the sheep thing, but he has always slept with a fan on in his room for white noise.  The last two nights have actually been much better, so hopefully he's getting used to it.  Now we just need to work on him being able to fall asleep without me sitting on the floor!


----------



## BagloverBurr

The sheep is by cloudb, as is the turtle. My daughters stays on for 45 mins. I am glad he is getting better


----------



## pellkell

BubblesBear if you find the secrect to getting your toddle to sleep all night please let me know! My Middle son who is 4 is still a disaster. He was climbing out of his crib at a year so we had to move him to a bed at that point but he would not stay in his bed. We tried everything, first we put on of those thingys over his door knob so he couldn't open it, he would hang on it till it would break off the door knob. Next we put duct tape around the thingy on the door knob, that slowed him down abit but then he figured out he had to peel off the kilometer of duct tabe and then hang off the thingy to break it off. Next up was vaseline on his door knob to make it too slippery to open, that worked for about 3 or 4 days till he figured he had to wipe it off. Next was a baby gate on his door, he climbed over it, so then I did 2 gates one on top of the first. I gave up the battle when I caught him scaling the second gate. We had to (and still do have to) lay down with him when he falls asleep, it only takes about 5 minutes but it is a pain none the less. Every night he ends up "sleepwalking" (his words) into my bed at about 4:00. Most of the time I don't notice until I wake up, so its not like I can move him back to his own bed when he does it. It's funny because my other 2 are great sleepers, my middle one is just very determined to  sleep with me.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^lol, All the things you tried and how he thwarted them all made me chuckle this morning!    sorry, I know it's not funny!  There must be some book or something that has the answer.  I think locking them in their room somehow is probably the only way.


----------



## Conchenn

Snailz said:


> I wouldn't do it either... I've had the same problem with my 2 nieces and 2 nephews... they were slacking in school so I took away all the ipods I had bought them... just doing that made them pass all their classes... and even made them help out more around the house... yeah you might feeel bad for awhile but it works out for the best...* its not called Tough Love for nothing...*


 
Yep!  It's called tough love because it's tough on you, not so much on the kid.  And I agree with Snailz and the others.


----------



## Snailz

pellkell said:


> BubblesBear if you find the secrect to getting your toddle to sleep all night please let me know! My Middle son who is 4 is still a disaster. He was climbing out of his crib at a year so we had to move him to a bed at that point but he would not stay in his bed. We tried everything, first we put on of those thingys over his door knob so he couldn't open it, he would hang on it till it would break off the door knob. Next we put duct tape around the thingy on the door knob, that slowed him down abit but then he figured out he had to peel off the kilometer of duct tabe and then hang off the thingy to break it off. Next up was vaseline on his door knob to make it too slippery to open, that worked for about 3 or 4 days till he figured he had to wipe it off. Next was a baby gate on his door, he climbed over it, so then I did 2 gates one on top of the first. I gave up the battle when I caught him scaling the second gate. We had to (and still do have to) lay down with him when he falls asleep, it only takes about 5 minutes but it is a pain none the less. Every night he ends up "sleepwalking" (his words) into my bed at about 4:00. Most of the time I don't notice until I wake up, so its not like I can move him back to his own bed when he does it. It's funny because my other 2 are great sleepers, my middle one is just very determined to  sleep with me.



Ha ha... very determined little guy... I wonder if he would find you if you slept somewhere else... ha ha... jk... I've done this with my daughter when she was a baby so she would sleep longer on her own... not sure if it would work with your son... but after putting them to sleep change into a different shirt and use the one you been wearing around his pillow... my daughter was able to sleep longer through the night while with my shirt... I think she was just able to smell me and got that sense of security while asleep... not sure but give it a try... let me know if it helps...


----------



## pellkell

^ Funny you say that, he just "sleepwalked" into my room a couple of minutes ago and started to cry because I wasn't in there. My husband had to go lay down with him. I think I might try the shirt thing hopefully it will work, but I think he needs actual contact with me he always ends up sleeping pressed right up next to me. He is a momas boy for sure!


----------



## Snailz

Well last Saturday I took my wife to the nearest coach store which I found to be in Shreveport LA... anyway... she didn't find what she wanted in the store... so she looked in the catalogue and picked out the miranda double disc earrings... anyway we had them delivered to where we are staying and when they arrived today she couldn't wait to open it... came in a nice little dark brown box with the red ribbon... anyway... when she open it one side fell out of the box in a few pieces... yup... the middle ring that holds the two discs together was actually broken in half... this made me a little upset so I immediately got on the phone and called Coach... I was on hold... for about 2 seconds... ha ha... when I told them what had happened the guy apologized and said he was ordering a new pair that would be sent out to me... when I asked if I needed to use the return sticker and send it back he told me NO... so I asked again if I need to return the broken earring... once again hw said NO and that he was sorry that had happened... so at no cost to me they're shipping a new pair which made me feel better and once again made me feel good about the way Coach stands behind their products and customer service...


----------



## Snailz

hello again... well I'm not sure if anyone remembers what I had in mind for my dream truck... but I Did it... I'll get some pics of it when I can... but I'll probably just post a link to it...


----------



## Snailz

here it is... please pm me and let me know what you think..
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/adb6ee6a.jpg
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/60af3115.jpg
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/23d929cb.jpg
http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/5dcbf400.jpg


----------



## Doglover1610

Still on the hunt for the exact gold-colored hangtag for the Legacy Striped Tote (11126). Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Snailz

Hmmmm... I don't know if I'm excited or feeling a little down... they finally have a coach site just for the men... but the keith sneakers I like are no longer being made... and they have no more of the kurt shoes... well they have some left... which are on sale for 80 dollars... guess I'll try to buy a few back up pairs... ha ha...


----------



## BagloverBurr

Your truck looks cool Snailz. Good work


----------



## oxlivhopexo

that's a pretty sweet ride you got there lol good work! =]


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Now thats what I call Coach dedication...Your Truck looks good!*


----------



## blah956

it isn't my cup of tea. :x


----------



## MarneeB

Snailz said:


> here it is... please pm me and let me know what you think..
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/adb6ee6a.jpg
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/60af3115.jpg
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/23d929cb.jpg
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/5dcbf400.jpg


 

Wow, you're really into Coach, aren't you? Whoever did it did a great job!


----------



## Snailz

Of course I am... wouldn't be here if I wasn't... now hopefully everyone takes me a little more seriously... ha ha... and yes... I'm very sure I'm straight... just in case anyone was still wondering...


----------



## vickyvictoria

What is a DB, DH, HG? from the post context it sounds like daughter, husband and "something you have to get"?


----------



## dawnqueenb69

vickyvictoria said:


> What is a DB, DH, HG? from the post context it sounds like daughter, husband and "something you have to get"?


 *DB-dear boyfriend,DH-dear husband, HG-holy grail, favorite bag...*


----------



## Snailz

vickyvictoria said:


> What is a DB, DH, HG? from the post context it sounds like daughter, husband and "something you have to get"?



I've always wondered this also... I just go along with the context to...


----------



## vickyvictoria

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *DB-dear boyfriend,DH-dear husband, HG-holy grail, favorite bag...*


 

thanks! how about DG?


----------



## vickyvictoria

Snailz said:


> I've always wondered this also... I just go along with the context to...


 

did you replace the headliner in your truck? or just upholster over it?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Snailz said:


> here it is... please pm me and let me know what you think..
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/adb6ee6a.jpg
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/60af3115.jpg
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/23d929cb.jpg
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/5dcbf400.jpg


 
OMGoodnes that is amazing... Someone does not kid about loving COACH...


----------



## Snailz

vickyvictoria said:


> did you replace the headliner in your truck? or just upholster over it?



Both... had origional replaced then upholstered over it...seatsare next along with car seat...


----------



## vaquerano1

Hey everyone. I had a few questions to ask. I'm def new to this forum and new to the coach loving addiction. I've bought a few within the last two years. I discovered the outlet and then move on to the actual store. I wanted to know how you guys all find these pictures of new coach purses. I wanna know how you find them and just order them? Some of the purses in the spring/fall thread i never saw even come to the store. I visit at least four times a month and the outlet six times a month. How do you guys find out what's back ordered and so forth? Like the Maggie in violet i never saw that in any store. It's beautiful. I know these all sound like stupid questions but i wanna get into these loop holes you guys are in! Please fill me in.


----------



## toby11

vaquerano1 said:


> Hey everyone. I had a few questions to ask. I'm def new to this forum and new to the coach loving addiction. I've bought a few within the last two years. I discovered the outlet and then move on to the actual store. I wanted to know how you guys all find these pictures of new coach purses. I wanna know how you find them and just order them? Some of the purses in the spring/fall thread i never saw even come to the store. I visit at least four times a month and the outlet six times a month. How do you guys find out what's back ordered and so forth? Like the Maggie in violet i never saw that in any store. It's beautiful. I know these all sound like stupid questions but i wanna get into these loop holes you guys are in! Please fill me in.



:welcome2:

For me, I learn about the bags here.  Generally someone here sees previews of new Coach lines from nitrolicious or another place and posts the pics here.  Then there are lots of folks here who dig out more details by calling JAX, talking to the SAs at their boutique, and pulling drilldown pics.  The pieces get put together in a couple of really useful threads, and voila!  If you take a look at this thread you'll see the evolution.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-fall-2010-preview-569728.html


----------



## oxlivhopexo

hey snailz.... dont know how much you venture out of this thread...but there's a mens outlets opening in illinois soon.... its far away from texas... but just thought you'd wana know lol

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/mens-outlet-opening-in-aurora-il-sept-17th-600410.html


----------



## Snailz

oxlivhopexo said:


> hey snailz.... dont know how much you venture out of this thread...but there's a mens outlets opening in illinois soon.... its far away from texas... but just thought you'd wana know lol
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/mens-outlet-opening-in-aurora-il-sept-17th-600410.html



Really!? Cool... maybe I'll try to get there next time I head up north... which is not very often but I do travel up therre from time to time... thanks for letting me know... and hopefully more will start popping up after this men's store opening in new york...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Oh wow...someone just tried to Snipe me on Ebay over the Fox keychain! Wheew that was close! Glad I bid 100 bucks...I HAD to have that bugger! And yes, I would have paid that much, because it is a sentimental thing. Got it for 50!
-PCL


----------



## ladyash

pickycoachlover...you have the purse in your siggy that I want badly!!! (the poppy sequin tartan spotlight) I have a rose thing and I think I need that purse when it comes out!!
I am also trying to get my hands on one of the current ones with the rose on it...but have only seen the large bags in pink


----------



## PickyCoachLover

It is being released in October, and costs 598. It's an XL.


----------



## ladyash

I love it!! It will probably cost more in Canada though...but I can't wait to check it out since I should be close to the Toronto store a few weeks after it comes out. I may have to come home with a present for myself


----------



## blah956

hi there!


----------



## blah956

today is a day where i just feel like taking all of my handbags out and loving them lol

i have one handbag in particular (still NWT's), raspberry glam bag, that i'm not loving so much. well i do like it but when i compare it to the newer Poppy line, I find i'm not in as much "love" LOL

i think i may have to exchange her for a new Poppy bag. ^_^
now, i do like more than one new Poppy bag so I'm thinking of what new bag to get. ^_^


----------



## sjy

Hi, 
Since I am a newbie at Coach, there are some words I don't know. 
What do FP, JAX(who?), DD, MFF etc.. stand for? 
Thanks.


----------



## Doglover1610

FP - full price
JAX - Coach distribution center/warehouse in Jacksonville FL
DD - darling/dear daughter
MFF - made for factory

There ya go!


----------



## sjy

Thank you, doglover 1610~.
Now I get it. ^^


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I know this has been answered a million times but I can find the proper respond in all the chatter..

I need to know about Hairspray on pen mark...

Which hairspray is used.. If not a brand what type.. 
How is it appled.. ??  Do you spray the q-tip and apply it to the stain or spray the area on the bag a wipe..

Is there any other way to remove pen marks


----------



## vaquerano1

hey you guys im looking for the thread that has pictures only of the new fall line. ive been looking and i cant find it. can anyone give me the link? thanks!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

vaquerano1 said:


> hey you guys im looking for the thread that has pictures only of the new fall line. ive been looking and i cant find it. can anyone give me the link? thanks!


 http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-fall-2010-preview-569728.html
here you go!


----------



## alatrop

I really want something from the Waverly Hearts "mini collection".  A mini skinny or a wristlet or...a swingpack? I haven't purchases anything Coach in almost 9 months.  I won't break it for a small purchase like that, but DANG. I wish my birthday hadn't passed already!


----------



## blah956

before i joined these boards, i would've never considered paying full price for a handbag (except for LV). i always bought on sale. lol


----------



## PickyCoachLover

You guys won't believe this...I just discovered that someone has made miniature totes for barbies. With Coach designs! Ohhh....if only they were official Coach, they would look so cute on a ball chain! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-bag-poppy-love-blythe-fr-momoko-barbie-pullip-/260628071274?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caea4c36a

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-bag-poppy-love-pinky-blythe-fr-momoko-barbie-/260628071272?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caea4c368


----------



## Crazyaboutbag

I need help here. I just bought convertible medium zoe ( light blue whole leather) for purpose of hands free when I am with my 17 months and 7 years old children. my friend told me that they think it is too old style and the color is easy to get dirty. is that true, should I return it?


----------



## Awwgeez

Morning Ladies!
Hope you dont mind if I join in chat! Coach was my very first designer bag (the whiskey legacy) Ive been hanging around MJ since, but I find myself wanting a gigi as of late!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Crazyaboutbag said:


> I need help here. I just bought convertible medium zoe ( light blue whole leather) for purpose of hands free when I am with my 17 months and 7 years old children. my friend told me that they think it is too old style and the color is easy to get dirty. is that true, should I return it?


Well, not to be snarky but who's wearing the bag, you or them?  If they don't like it then good for them, tell them not to buy one then 

I don't let my friends tell me what to wear.. you are your own person... do what you want


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ maybe the friend is jealous


----------



## blah956

LOL i've seen that before. friends want something they either can not buy for whatever reason, so they tell their "friend" that it is ugly and it should be returned.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

^^^^^^^I agree with them! You wear what you like, not what someone else likes.


----------



## Snailz

Yeah go on and rock that Coach... Just read my avatar... ha ha... welll I was born in 83 so yours might be a litttle different...


----------



## Snailz

quick question... do you usually get the shoe horn when you buy a pair of Coach shoes?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Snailz said:


> quick question... do you usually get the shoe horn when you buy a pair of Coach shoes?


 

No, shoe horn... I have 12 pairs and most of them are from the FP Store..


----------



## COACH ADDICT

COACH ADDICT said:


> I know this has been answered a million times but I can find the proper respond in all the chatter..
> 
> I need to know about Hairspray on pen mark...
> 
> Which hairspray is used.. If not a brand what type..
> How is it appled.. ?? Do you spray the q-tip and apply it to the stain or spray the area on the bag a wipe..
> 
> Is there any other way to remove pen marks


 

Please can anyone reply to this question.. I do not want to touch the leather on this bag until I know how to get the pen mark out.


----------



## Snailz

Hmmmm... well must have been special... ha ha... I told the lady I would buy the shoes if I got the shoe horn... I have one... maybe I can get another this weekend...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

there's a coach poppy necklace on page 165 of seventeen magazine =]


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hope all have a great 4th... I'm celebrating it in Alaska!


----------



## Snailz

Happy 4th of July everyone from Las Vegas... P.S. scored another Coach shoe horn last night...


----------



## Chineka

Happy 4th of July from NC!!!! Enjoy the beautiful fireworks everyone.


----------



## blah956

bah humbug from dfw, texas


----------



## oopsididitagain

Snailz said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone from Las Vegas... P.S. scored another Coach shoe horn last night...


It's just easier to get those horns in Las Vegas, isn't it?!  mua ha ha! :devil:


----------



## Snailz

Yeah... and this time I didn't even get the shoes... they didn't have the ones I wanted... ...


----------



## Snailz

Blah... why so negative all the time? Can't believe someone would complain about so much...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Happy 4th everyone!!! Have a fun and safe night!!


----------



## chantal1922

Happy 4th from Arlington Va


----------



## oopsididitagain

Snailz said:


> Yeah... and this time I didn't even get the shoes... they didn't have the ones I wanted... ...


Aw, well better luck next time, I hope you find the shoes you want soon.  I need a Coach shoe horn to add to my Coach collection...hmm, what shoes have I been wanting?


----------



## Awwgeez

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone had a lovely fourth!


----------



## blah956

Snailz said:


> Blah... why so negative all the time? Can't believe someone would complain about so much...



i don't complain so much. do you follow all my posts or do you got beef with me about something? :boxing::boxing:


----------



## Awwgeez

Evening Ladies!
Hope everyone had a lovey day!


----------



## LIblue

Awwgeez said:


> Evening Ladies!
> Hope everyone had a lovey day!


 
I hope your day was lovely too!


----------



## Snailz

blah956 said:


> i don't complain so much. do you follow all my posts or do you got beef with me about something? :boxing::boxing:



No "BEEF"... just never see anything nice comments... just saying... it was a simple question... nothing to throw up your boxing gloves at... but I do hope you had a nice weekend...


----------



## Awwgeez

Evening!
 I won a coach bag today, and after i payed I looked at the shipping time, it says ships within 10 business days


----------



## tawnycat

Awwgeez said:


> Evening!
> I won a coach bag today, and after i payed I looked at the shipping time, it says ships within 10 business days




Oh no..That sucks..Hopefully that is just an estimate.


----------



## blah956

Snailz said:


> No "BEEF"... just never see anything nice comments... just saying... it was a simple question... nothing to throw up your boxing gloves at... but I do hope you had a nice weekend...



if you do venture out of this thread, then you'd see i very much am.


----------



## Awwgeez

tawnycat said:


> Oh no..That sucks..Hopefully that is just an estimate.




 I hope so, I would love to start wearing it, as soon as possible 

Blah, you dont come off as debbie downer or anything!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Really..no drama needed in here!!! 

Who has a new poppy zippy wallet? I want one.


----------



## tawnycat

BagloverBurr said:


> Really..no drama needed in here!!!
> 
> Who has a new poppy zippy wallet? I want one.




Me too and you can't beat the price


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Ok, I need help.  There is a pic on here of Isla Fisher with a Sabrina?  I want a black leather bag that looks like that, but here's where I get confussed.... What the difference between the Sabrina, Madison and Audrey?  And what are the different sizes for the Sabrina?  I feel so lost!!!  I need help!!  I don't want one that is too small but I don't want one that's too big either.  I have a Luci and love her size.  Also loved the large Carly.  I'm short so I'm worried about the long strap and having the bag hang down to my knees!  If anyone has pics of these bags on I would love to see them to help me figure out which one I HAVE to have!!!


----------



## blah956

i have the new poppy wallet! i'm thinking of soaking my sorrows in a new coach purchase but don't know if to wait or what lol


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Do you have anything in particular? I havent loved coach since the legacy line, but Im thinking of rekindling that love if I can find a legacy something in clay.


----------



## blah956

Awwgeez said:


> ^^ Do you have anything in particular? I havent loved coach since the legacy line, but Im thinking of rekindling that love if I can find a legacy something in clay.



i am thinking of a Alexandra in silver or maybe a new poppy wristlet wallet ($98) in a different pattern than storypatch gold. Maybe a overnight poppy tote. Not quite sure.


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey guys! How's everyone doing?

Well it's been almost two months since I moved back to the Caribbean. I was asked to submit further information so a job might be right around the corner for me (yay!) Went to Orlando for a few days to collect the rest of my things and look for work clothes. I also finally summed up the courage to retake my US road test and at the ripe old age of 22 finally have a license lol. I have two stories to share with you guys!

Coach story - so the thread in the brown patent in my op art Tribeca (the piece going thru the chain links) broke. I didn't like how it looked so I used a bit of super glue to put it back together, then slid the glued piece between a hairpin to secure it. Looks good as new - loose thread? Where? 

Non-Coach story - on my way back to Sint Maarten (that's where I usually travel out of) Spirit Airlines gave me the worst time! Apparently US citizens cannot travel on a one-way to Sint Maarten (I was unaware of this) and must have a return ticket to the States. Spirit kept me there for an HOUR while I tried to explain that I do not reside in the States anymore. They wouldn't let me make a reservation and put it on hold with them so I had to call American, book a reservation, put it on hold and give Spirit the confirmation code. Can you imagine I was to the BACK of the TSA line when my flight was announced for preboarding? WTF! I made it on my flight - BARELY!!! I was pissing mad about that!!! And did I mention that they broke the handle of my two month old suitcase? ARGGGGGGH!!! :censor:

Aside from that, I had a good trip back to Orlando for the few days. Wish me luck with getting a job!!!


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

I just got this gooooorgeous coach bag at an outlet in Buffalo, New York for only $99!!!!!! Since it was so cheap my mom bought me the matching wristlet, a scarf, a purse for herself, a scarf for herself, 2 keychains, an ID wallet thing, and a wallet for Daddy.

We scored this week.


----------



## Awwgeez

What a score!!!!!! Congrats on a great deal!


----------



## cristalena56

coach always seems to put something out that i take one look at and obsess about(ergo tote, peyton, zoe....) lol i want a poppy glam tote, they are sooooooooooo cute!! i need to save my pennies to get one.. *teehee*  i wish i had an outlet nearby  cant wait til our nordstrom rack opens up


----------



## Awwgeez

I have a local rack that is opening up as well! Cant wait!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Hey guys...since this is the official chat thread, I thought I would get you all's opinions.

I have a tube dress that reaches a little below the knee (cuz I am short) and it is in the same color and print as Coach's ocelot. Now, I do not own a bag in this print, so no matchy matchy. I would like to use my Tattoo top handle (gold trim) with this...but will gold go okay?
I am eyeing two pairs of shoes... tattoo Ellettes. The pink ones, and the gold ones. My bag is gold, but I feel like the pink would *pop* with it. 

Should I just abandon the whole idea altogether (since the dress is more gray than anything) or should I get these shoes to wear with it? And if so...which pair?

Thanks!!


----------



## blah956

i usually go through phases of bag brands.

so my brand of the year is Coach. My friends have started making fun of me cause whenever there is a store sale (like say the nordstroms anniversary sale) I ask if they saw any Coach items on sale. Lately their comments have been something like "wow. if your old self from a few years back knew you were buying coach now, you'd probably kill yourself." lol it is way harsh.. TBH, i haven't been much into Coach until now since I saw last years Poppy line.


----------



## Awwgeez

Hi ladies! I gave my coach a bath today. Im hoping she'll be good as new once she's dried!


----------



## Doribelle

Hi everyone...so I am putting the word out that I need a TON of positive thoughts and prayers. My little guy, Ashton, will be having his follow up MRI tomorrow. This is to make sure his cancer has not come back. As I write this, my anxiety is extremely HIGH. I have no idea if our lives will change forever tomorrow, because if it comes back, it basically means that his cancer will not be beat. Thank you all!


----------



## Awwgeez

Doribelle said:


> Hi everyone...so I am putting the word out that I need a TON of positive thoughts and prayers. My little guy, Ashton, will be having his follow up MRI tomorrow. This is to make sure his cancer has not come back. As I write this, my anxiety is extremely HIGH. I have no idea if our lives will change forever tomorrow, because if it comes back, it basically means that his cancer will not be beat. Thank you all!




Hugs to you and your little man Dori, he will be in my prayers all day, hoping for the very best news tomorrow for you and your family.


----------



## Crazyaboutbag

Dear Dori, you have my prayer and best wishes!!!! Your little guy is a fighter!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Snailz

I wish nothing but the best for you and your family...


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*God Bless your son and family, my thoughts and prayer's are with you and yours....*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thinking of you and your family and sending big hugs from NM! xox


----------



## Doribelle

Thanks everyone, it really helps to know there are a bunch of people out there that I've never met rooting for him.  He is 5 years old and this August marks one year since completion of radiation/chemotherapy. It was a nightmare.  He had brain cancer.  He has been clear for as long as I can remember...the radiation killed all the cancer cells and then he still had to endure 6 months of chemo.  Every three months he get's these MRI's to make sure it isn't sneaking back up on him.  Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Doribelle

And to add a face for your prayers

First one is from a trip to Disneyland, and the second is he and I reading while in the hospital.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

What a precious angel!!

I've given to St. Jude's Children's hospital for the last 20+ years, and it's because of stories like yours.
Bless his heart, and yours. &#9829;


----------



## Doribelle

GREAT NEWS!  The preliminary results of the MRI are back and it looks to be all clear!!  This isn't the official word, but the doctor see's no change from the last MRI.  Official word is Monday after all the team of dr.'s look at the scans, but so far, the preliminary results haven't been wrong.  We are SO happy!  Thank you EVERYONE for your thoughts and prayers, they all mean A LOT!


----------



## Doribelle

Coach Lover Too said:


> What a precious angel!!
> 
> I've given to St. Jude's Children's hospital for the last 20+ years, and it's because of stories like yours.
> Bless his heart, and yours. &#9829;


 

Thank you...he is my little angel.  Its wonderful that you donate to St. Jude's.  I do now as well....they are a great organization and do so much for childhood cancer research.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Omg! That is GREAT news!!!! You must be so relieved!! I'm relieved for you!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Doribelle said:


> GREAT NEWS! The preliminary results of the MRI are back and it looks to be all clear!! This isn't the official word, but the doctor see's no change from the last MRI. Official word is Monday after all the team of dr.'s look at the scans, but so far, the preliminary results haven't been wrong. We are SO happy! Thank you EVERYONE for your thoughts and prayers, they all mean A LOT!


 *That is Great news..Hope all stays well with your son....Children are a Gift from God!!!!!*


----------



## cupcake617

Hi everyone- 
My first post here on the Coach Chat Thread! I really like TPF. My bf doesn't understand why I love bags and why I'm willing to spend so much on them! I'm glad there's somewhere I can show people my bags and they actually like to see what I have!  

Doribelle- That's great news! I do the Up Til' Dawn every year for St. Jude's.


----------



## Snailz

cupcake617 said:


> Hi everyone-
> My first post here on the Coach Chat Thread! I really like TPF. My bf doesn't understand why I love bags and why I'm willing to spend so much on them! I'm glad there's somewhere I can show people my bags and they actually like to see what I have!
> 
> Doribelle- That's great news! I do the Up Til' Dawn every year for St. Jude's.



Hmmm... another one of those guys... ha ha... well everyone here always has great things to say... and we do like a lot of pics... so welcome to the Coach thread...


----------



## dawnqueenb69

cupcake617 said:


> Hi everyone-
> My first post here on the Coach Chat Thread! I really like TPF. My bf doesn't understand why I love bags and why I'm willing to spend so much on them! I'm glad there's somewhere I can show people my bags and they actually like to see what I have!
> 
> Doribelle- That's great news! I do the Up Til' Dawn every year for St. Jude's.


 *Welcome to TPF and it is nice to have a place to share our love of Coach..Not all understand, so that's what makes it great...At least here, we try not to Judge one another.I love to see everyone's collections.I have a small one, but having 4 kids, I put them 1st, always, so I get what I can when I can, and I'm totally content with it!!!!*


----------



## cristalena56

thats great news doribelle!!

OMG I just won the Amanda Foldover Clutch Bag for $20.50!!!  I was sad because i had taken my metallic peyton out last night and someone dripped a drop of liquid ice energy drink on it, and i didnt notice til a little bit ago when i had taken her to the store  I came home and found i won thise cute bag


----------



## debbyga

are the coach purses made in
costa rica authentic?


----------



## mickiechickie

Awwgeez said:


> Hugs to you and your little man Dori, he will be in my prayers all day, hoping for the very best news tomorrow for you and your family.


 

I just wanted to let you know I am praying for your son...my little (youngest) son is Ashton too!  I am hoping and praying that things will go your way...give him a huge hug from my family and let him know that my Ashton hopes he is feeling better soon!


----------



## mickiechickie

Doribelle said:


> GREAT NEWS! The preliminary results of the MRI are back and it looks to be all clear!! This isn't the official word, but the doctor see's no change from the last MRI. Official word is Monday after all the team of dr.'s look at the scans, but so far, the preliminary results haven't been wrong. We are SO happy! Thank you EVERYONE for your thoughts and prayers, they all mean A LOT!


 

I just read this...that is great news!!!  Will continue to remember Ashton and your family in our prayers!


----------



## Crazyaboutbag

Doribelle said:


> GREAT NEWS! The preliminary results of the MRI are back and it looks to be all clear!! This isn't the official word, but the doctor see's no change from the last MRI. Official word is Monday after all the team of dr.'s look at the scans, but so far, the preliminary results haven't been wrong. We are SO happy! Thank you EVERYONE for your thoughts and prayers, they all mean A LOT!


 love love your story and God bless your son and your family. I am in tears because I am happy for you. I was in tears earlier today because of bad experience I had within LV thread, but I feel so nice to be here. Just want to say thank you for the good news


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am BUMMED! our px finally got the new Coach stuff in, as in Alexandra and new poppy..so i went to look at the zippy wallets, major disappointment! ugh..i waited so long for them to come in...bah!


----------



## Awwgeez

^^ Aww that stinks!


----------



## Doribelle

Hey all!  Just a quick update on Ashton and his MRI.  The official results were ALL CLEAR!  The doctors say he is doing great!  He's all set to start preschool on Sept. 1st.  I think I'm more nervous then he is...lol.  His next MRI will be the end of October, but for now we can relax and enjoy the rest of summer!  Thank you ALL for your continued thoughts and prayers.  
Dori


----------



## Doribelle

mickiechickie said:


> I just wanted to let you know I am praying for your son...my little (youngest) son is Ashton too! I am hoping and praying that things will go your way...give him a huge hug from my family and let him know that my Ashton hopes he is feeling better soon!


 
Is that your Ashton in your Avatar?  He is darling   My Ashton is my youngest also.  Thank you so much for the prayers and the hug, and be sure to tell your Ashton that he is feeling MUCH better now.


----------



## vickyvictoria

What's the difference between "raisin" and "plum"?  i have a plum/brass hailey and now there's a raisin/silver hailey  

Is the raisin darker than the plum?


----------



## Snailz

Hello everyone... just stopping by to let everyone know it's my birthday...not a happy one... ha ha... but its here... that's very good news doribelle... I'm haPpy for you...


----------



## Doribelle

Snailz said:


> Hello everyone... just stopping by to let everyone know it's my birthday...not a happy one... ha ha... but its here... that's very good news doribelle... I'm haPpy for you...


 Thank you...and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## vaquerano1

Ladies can anyone answer this for me. I bought the universal case and don't really like it? If I return at the near by coach store will my regular SA know I took it back? I'd feel so extremely guilty, lol. I know I sound pathetic.


----------



## ChevelJ

Not that I know of...Ive returned things on the day my sales associate was off. Lol. She's never brought it up..but Im pretty sure that if you go to another store they would never know. Unless one day she asks you about it and why she hasnt seen you wearing it. Other then that,Im pretty sure you're safe. : )


----------



## Snailz

I wouldn't think so... maybe you can get something you like in exchange for it... then tell your SA the other was to special and you don't want to ruin it so you leave it at home... ha ha... it could work


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Ramblings...

Ya know...when I see a preowned red sequin spotlight (the normal size) already up to $400...it aggravates me because I want one so bad. 
BUT...it also makes me consider selling my pink XL...just to see what it would go for. Maybe $600? $700? It's new with tags...so maybe $800? Would people REALLY pay that? I don't see why not...they are paying over retail for a preowned (albeit rare) bag.
I could buy a lot of bags with that kind of money... LOL.
A few more years...maybe more...

Wheels in my brain are just a turnin...and I think I am starting to get turned off of red sequins.
-PCL

Edit to add: If I ever did sell it, I probably would not be able to bring myself to sell it for that high of price, because it is ridiculous. LOL.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I have the red one and the other day i was selling something else, not coach, and the lady saw it on my counter and offered me 400 for it, i said no, i was shocked.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I think the red is the rarest. I still kick myself when I remember ebay being flooded with them at retail price. If I had only known...
Hold on to that bag, man...it's worth a lot right now...and will be worth a LOT more in the next year or two.


----------



## sandyclaws

hello ladies...i just need some input  i'm recently looking at getting a preowned COACH lavender Brooke Satin Purse Hobo Pom Pom(sorry if this is wrong, thats what the owner told me). i was just curious as to what you think about it? or does anyone have one similar, that is satin material i mean? i'm fond of it b/c it doesnt scream COACH but at the same time i've never had a "satin" bag?


----------



## Snailz

Well a few of you might remember what I posted up a couple of months ago about my truck... and I remember most of the people liked it... well I did a little bit more... not huge... but something I just wanted to share... 

http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/ad059899.jpg


----------



## oxlivhopexo

you really went all out on your car  i kinda like it lol


----------



## shalomnurse

Snailz said:


> Well a few of you might remember what I posted up a couple of months ago about my truck... and I remember most of the people liked it... well I did a little bit more... not huge... but something I just wanted to share...
> 
> http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/ad059899.jpg


 
Love it.


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Oh wow awesome!


----------



## vickyvictoria

wow


----------



## BrookeJ

does anyone have the newest version of the kristin satchel?  i'm wondering if it will become more slouchy the longer i carry it.  kind of like the older one.


----------



## Doglover1610

Hey guys I'm thinking of making a small collection of legacy striped items. I have the tote, wristlet, ponytail scarf and photo keychain (I have the Bonney sneakers with the stripes but I don't count that lol). I bought the flats but alas the fit was terrible so I had to return. I want items with the stripes on the outside. I know there is the coin purse, wallet, cosmetic bag - anything else?


----------



## Just 1 More

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking of making a small collection of legacy striped items. I have the tote, wristlet, ponytail scarf and photo keychain (I have the Bonney sneakers with the stripes but I don't count that lol). I bought the flats but alas the fit was terrible so I had to return. I want items with the stripes on the outside. I know there is the coin purse, wallet, cosmetic bag - anything else?



I remember seeing an agenda/planner & a lipgloss keychain...still trying to think of what else I may have seen.

Sounds like a fun collection - can hardly wait to see pics!

Oh yeah - wasn't there a legacy stripe peace sign key chain?


----------



## Just 1 More

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking of making a small collection of legacy striped items. I have the tote, wristlet, ponytail scarf and photo keychain (I have the Bonney sneakers with the stripes but I don't count that lol). I bought the flats but alas the fit was terrible so I had to return. I want items with the stripes on the outside. I know there is the coin purse, wallet, cosmetic bag - anything else?



just saw a legacy stripe laptop sleeve on ebay


----------



## cz22

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking of making a small collection of legacy striped items. I have the tote, wristlet, ponytail scarf and photo keychain (I have the Bonney sneakers with the stripes but I don't count that lol). I bought the flats but alas the fit was terrible so I had to return. I want items with the stripes on the outside. I know there is the coin purse, wallet, cosmetic bag - anything else?


Top handle pouch (with kisslock side compartments), heart with lip gloss inside, square oversize scarf, kisslock folding wristlet, I think there was also a kisslock clutch wristlet?, and probably so much more.... a lot should be listed in the legacy reference thread, so that could help.

ETA: I think there was a winter muffler, too.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Doglover1610 said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking of making a small collection of legacy striped items. I have the tote, wristlet, ponytail scarf and photo keychain (I have the Bonney sneakers with the stripes but I don't count that lol). I bought the flats but alas the fit was terrible so I had to return. I want items with the stripes on the outside. I know there is the coin purse, wallet, cosmetic bag - anything else?





Just 1 More said:


> I remember seeing an agenda/planner & a lipgloss keychain...still trying to think of what else I may have seen.
> 
> Sounds like a fun collection - can hardly wait to see pics!
> 
> Oh yeah - wasn't there a legacy stripe peace sign key chain?





Just 1 More said:


> just saw a legacy stripe laptop sleeve on ebay





cz22 said:


> Top handle pouch (with kisslock side compartments), heart with lip gloss inside, square oversize scarf, kisslock folding wristlet, I think there was also a kisslock clutch wristlet?, and probably so much more.... a lot should be listed in the legacy reference thread, so that could help.
> 
> ETA: I think there was a winter muffler, too.



Off hand I can think of:
Muffler in cashmere
top handle pouch
heart w/ gloss
kisslock folding wristlet
keyfob satin kisslock coin pouch
kisslock satin coin pouch/wristlet with strap
ponytail w/ tatt on otherside
ponytail with sig c brown on other side
ponytail with colored c's on other side (I think)
Pillow cases (had to know SA to get/buy)
legacy peace sign
legacy stripe bear
legacy stripe photo keyfob 
legacy stripe sandals with magenta (may have been another color too, white? not sure...)
legacy stripe ballet shoes (satin)
legacy stripe enamel ring (gold)
legacy stripe enamel bracelet in gold and silver
legacy stripe necklace/watch pendant on cord?
legacy stripe cosmetic zip around case
legacy stripe cosmetic kisslock case
legacy stripe long envelope wallet
legacy stripe small/med wallet
legacy stripe woven flat hat
legacy stripe woven scart (that matched hat above) and maybe gloves too, I forget
Zoe style evening bag/clutch with handle in leg. stripe and turnlock on front
legacy stripe laptop case for 13" laptop from MFF bag that was released

I'm sure there's more I forgot.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

geeze bunny you really have all that memorized


----------



## bunnymasseuse

oxlivhopexo said:


> geeze bunny you really have all that memorized


Sadly yes, don't get me started on tattersall


----------



## oxlivhopexo

they're good things to remember though.


----------



## Doglover1610

Good grief! Really? 

Well I was more thinking of just 1 of each item (no multiple scarves, keychains etc.), but that's a great start - thanks ladies!


----------



## Snailz

bunnymasseuse said:


> Off hand I can think of:
> Muffler in cashmere
> top handle pouch
> heart w/ gloss
> kisslock folding wristlet
> keyfob satin kisslock coin pouch
> kisslock satin coin pouch/wristlet with strap
> ponytail w/ tatt on otherside
> ponytail with sig c brown on other side
> ponytail with colored c's on other side (I think)
> Pillow cases (had to know SA to get/buy)
> legacy peace sign
> legacy stripe bear
> legacy stripe photo keyfob
> legacy stripe sandals with magenta (may have been another color too, white? not sure...)
> legacy stripe ballet shoes (satin)
> legacy stripe enamel ring (gold)
> legacy stripe enamel bracelet in gold and silver
> legacy stripe necklace/watch pendant on cord?
> legacy stripe cosmetic zip around case
> legacy stripe cosmetic kisslock case
> legacy stripe long envelope wallet
> legacy stripe small/med wallet
> legacy stripe woven flat hat
> legacy stripe woven scart (that matched hat above) and maybe gloves too, I forget
> Zoe style evening bag/clutch with handle in leg. stripe and turnlock on front
> legacy stripe laptop case for 13" laptop from MFF bag that was released
> 
> I'm sure there's more I forgot.




Now how the heck are the rest of us supposed to call ourselves Coachies? Way to raise the bar...  ... now if you'll excuse me... I got some studying to do...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Snailz said:


> Now how the heck are the rest of us supposed to call ourselves Coachies? Way to raise the bar...  ... now if you'll excuse me... I got some studying to do...


I wish the old drill down was still up so I could continue to study myself 

Most of my recollection is picture based... not that I have photographic memory but sometimes that's the best way to describe it.  I thankfully have not replaced any important info like birthday or anniversary dates to store all these coach images


----------



## buymorebags

hihi...

can i check if large/small leather sabrina can still be spotted at the outlet please. 

thanks!


----------



## Just 1 More

buymorebags said:


> hihi...
> 
> can i check if large/small leather sabrina can still be spotted at the outlet please.
> 
> thanks!



Nice to meet you, buymorebags!

I can't answer your question but maybe someone in the Shopping threads can.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/


----------



## oxlivhopexo

sorry guys can i vent for a bit. im really pissed some customer i waited on tonight cut a cord and stole 7 dooney's, but we found 3 hidden so she'll probably come back tomorrow. but that means she got away with 4 which is about 1000 dollars worth of bags and it just pisses me off that i know exactly who it was and if only i had sensed something sooner. its a good thing she didnt try to cable cut our coach clearance or i woulda had to really hunt her dont  ugh and she'll probably come back tomorrow night and i close then and i really dont want to have to deal with this again, but i remember what she looks like so hopefully if she comes back i can help them catch her. but omg that just really pisses me off. ugh! lol


----------



## PickyCoachLover

People have no dang respect. They just take what they want to and not care about the repurcussions.
I hope you catch them and prosecute them to the fullest extent!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

PickyCoachLover said:


> People have no dang respect. They just take what they want to and not care about the repurcussions.
> I hope you catch them and prosecute them to the fullest extent!


i hope so too just for the fact that i work so hard to sell this stuff to people and people can just walk up and take it like its rightfully theirs and especially after id gone way above and beyond to help her find what she was looking for. lol


----------



## Doglover1610

I hope you had her information to give to the authorities. What a thief!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i had her description and we know exactly which bags she stole. she had come in about an hour before and tried to return a dooney with receipt and the receipt didnt match the bag. so we're hoping she tries to take it to another store and return it so they can catch her because they've already sent a notice to the other stores.


----------



## Snailz

Hope who catch that stupid B***H... ha ha... damn thief... where do you work at? And how did she cut the cord?


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i work at macys and the lady really cut the thick cables with some cheap wire cutters while me and my coworker were standing maybe about 30 feet away each. we realized they were gone like 5 minutes after she disappeared.


----------



## Snailz

Just wondering... has anyone ever taken a look at the men's coach page? Why does everything look so plain? Well to me it does... I wish they would use a little more color with the mens selection... I have a lot of ideas I would like for coach to make... I should have went into fashion designing... ha ha... well maybe not... there's enouh guys who hit on me already... I'm not creeped out by it or anything... I'm use to it... I just take it as a compliment now... if both sexes like me, then I must be doing something right... HA HA


----------



## almabr06

Doesn't Macys have cameras to see what's going on?


----------



## oxlivhopexo

yea but when it happened the manager was out on the floor because we have inventory this weekend but she knows exactly which cameras to check so hopefully she can find her on them. it was just so stressful though to be working my butt off and find out this had happened =[ lol


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Snailz said:


> Just wondering... has anyone ever taken a look at the men's coach page? Why does everything look so plain? Well to me it does... I wish they would use a little more color with the mens selection... I have a lot of ideas I would like for coach to make... I should have went into fashion designing... ha ha... well maybe not... there's enouh guys who hit on me already... I'm not creeped out by it or anything... I'm use to it... I just take it as a compliment now... if both sexes like me, then I must be doing something right... HA HA



ur right! the mens stuff is pretty dull lol


----------



## Snailz

Ha ha... I know right... I bought the best shoes they had... I even wanted a scarf... but I am waiting for something long and has the C's on them... like I'm going to pay 120 for something that others are never going to know is from Coach... so the last time I was in vegas I just went and bought a Gucci scarf... I like it... but would rather have a nice Coach scarf... oh yes... do you get commission when you sell a bag or something there at macy's?


----------



## Snailz

Speaking of Dooney's... I never got around to posting the bag I bought for my mother in law for mothers day... well better late than never...

http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae134/snailz10/205585f1.jpg


----------



## oxlivhopexo

no macy's doesnt do commission for handbags only for shoes and for fine jewelry and fragrances. we do however have our sales monitored very closely and they give us daily sales goals and such.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Anybody up for some wrestling?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Genuine-Coach-wrestling-/180546340474?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Wigs_Extensions
No, I don't know if they are authentic...I just thought it was funny.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

^^^that makes no sense were they thinking about wrestling and meant to type wristlets? lmfao im confused.


----------



## Snailz

oxlivhopexo said:


> no macy's doesnt do commission for handbags only for shoes and for fine jewelry and fragrances. we do however have our sales monitored very closely and they give us daily sales goals and such.



Oh ok... I wonder if dillards does for bags? Cause I wasn't sure... I had a little story about a lady who was rude to me there when I bought my daughter her third coach bag.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Snailz said:


> Oh ok... I wonder if dillards does for bags? Cause I wasn't sure... I had a little story about a lady who was rude to me there when I bought my daughter her third coach bag.



what happened?


----------



## Snailz

Well we went to Dillards and walked straight to the bag section... I didn't know iwas buying this for my daughter...we were just looking... and some old lady didn't bother to look in my direction... she was busy talking to some other old lady... when I said excuse me trying to get her attention she glanced in my direction but continued to talk to her Bingo Buddy (I think)... anyway I asked again to look at a purse... she looked upset to leave her friend to open a case for me... now this all was in east texas... and I'm a native american but I get mistaken for a mexican there all the time so I'm guessing that had something to do with it... and after she let me look at the purse I gave it to my daughter and she fell in love with it when she first seen it... she wouldn't let it go... then the lady told me that my daughter was going to somehow damage the bag... so I walked over to a lady in the jewelery section and asked her to bring a manager... when the manager came over I asked if I could buy the bag from her and not the old lady... she asked what the problem was and I told her... speaking loud enough for the lady to hear me... anyway... bought the bag... and let my daughter walk out the store with it on her shoulder... and I just hope that lady got hired or something... or at least had a talking to... next time she better remember when I come around... I don't plan on walking out empty handed when I ask to look at something in the case... well here are some pics from that day...







And her bag she walked out with... flashing it in that old lady's face...


----------



## Snailz

I just wasn't sure if they got commission or not... but I wasn't about to give her the sale...


----------



## RainMaker.

So I was at the Coach store in Burbank the other day looking for the Sapphire Demi Clutch. I have the one in Licorice, but the blue on online looks so pretty. I digress, I'm looking around for and one of the associates asks what I'm looking for. I told him the color I wanted and he was like "they don't make it in that color." I told him, I saw it online and he tells me it only comes in Gunmetal. What? And he was looking at me like I was crazy! How sad that I the consumer know the product better than an employee. I went to the store in Sherman Oaks and got the same response. I showed it to them from my phone and wanted to tell them " IN YOUR FACE"!!!!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

that's awful, but i think you handled it well. you daughter is adorable =]


----------



## Just 1 More

*Snailz*, your daughter is just adorable w/ her new Coach bag.

And I love that bracelet she's wearing.

She has great taste for such a young one.


----------



## Snailz

Thank you... she's been wearing bracelets since she was a month old... never takes them off... they are turquoise and sterling silver... specially made... those are her third pair... she gets new ones when she grows... let me try to find a good pic... 

Here we go... right after her little manicure...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

awww lol i have a cross necklace my grandma gave me thats sterling silver and turquoise like that. =]


----------



## blah956

like macys, employees at dillards have sales goals to make. If they don't make their goals for 3 months straight, then they undergo a pay cut. I think they only get comission on Dillards brand handbags. also, i am not sure if the rules are the same but when i worked there, managers are not allowed to ring up sales under their employee numbers. so it may have still gone to the associate or to someone else


----------



## Snailz

Maybe but as long as I didn't have to deal with her anymore... I just get bothered by people who still do the whole judging by skin color thing...


----------



## BagloverBurr

Your daughter is sooo cute! I cant wait to take my daughter shopping when we move back to the states.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i have to rant agaiin. we had inventory tonight at work so im just getting home and when i go down to check something guess what i found? another frikin dooney bag cable cut and gone i started screaming. do u know how pissed i am? everyone thinks its not normal that i get pissed like this but i love my bags and im pissed someone stole another one when i was off the floor and they yet again got away with it ugh!!!!!!! i just wana scream!!!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Again?! OMG! That sucks so bad!
I wish they would do something about this problem so you wouldn't have to deal with it.
I am so sorry this happened to you yet again...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

PickyCoachLover said:


> Again?! OMG! That sucks so bad!
> I wish they would do something about this problem so you wouldn't have to deal with it.
> I am so sorry this happened to you yet again...



thanks for the smiley  im intent on finding a way to catch em. and i have a couple ideas.  see the thing is like im really beating myself up though because i was the one scheduled for the dept. BOTH nights they were taken and i feel like now its my fault though ik its not. ugh lol idk y it makes me so mad. when i get mad about it everyone just rolls their eyes at me like im crazy. i imagine all u guys understand though since we all love our bags...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Girl...let me tell you. I used to work in the security field, and had to guard warehouses full of millions of $ worth of product. Whenever someone would take something, it always got blamed on me or a coworker. So I kinda know where you are coming from. Even though you aren't getting blamed for it, it still pisses you off that people have the arrogant audacity to take something illegally on your watch. And since it is handbags, something we are addicted to and love, it makes us even more angry.
Hope ya'll can find a solution for this problem somehow...even though b4 I left we installed numerous more cameras, people still did it. 
Don't let it get ya down.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Gonna make a thread about it, nevermind.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

we locked the heck out of the bags today and now the lock are one the bags themselves so they'll have to use lock cutters to cut em off and possibly damage the bags so it wont really be worth it. also we have little sensors that will screech if you try to cut them so we can hear them go offf. so hopefully that will help if they decide to come back and i hope they do so we can catch em.


----------



## Snailz

Sorry to hear about what your going through...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

thanks. im hoping they're done now but i doubt it. they'll probably start with another store when they're done with us...


----------



## Just 1 More

thought y'all might wanna join me in watching the last few minutes of auction for this one   :lolots:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280547478748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just 1 More said:


> thought y'all might wanna join me in watching the last few minutes of auction for this one   :lolots:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280547478748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


That's only cause it probably wasn't wanted (see seller's prev. auction for a purse that was a gift that they sold? but didn't mean to sell?!?! ).... messed up!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

omg and its a fellow marylander too their feedback is really 50% that's terrible though. 700 for that little thing? typo much? lol


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Oh bidding has already ended...


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

cant see the item


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

And also, how can I post pictures on the forums? I can either do thumbnail or I want the pictures to be immediately seen on the page.... PM me if needed...


----------



## Just 1 More

CoachPoppyWhore said:


> And also, how can I post pictures on the forums? I can either do thumbnail or I want the pictures to be immediately seen on the page.... PM me if needed...



let me know if this FAQ *(How do I add an image to a post?) *helps or not


http://forum.purseblog.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Just 1 More said:


> let me know if this FAQ *(How do I add an image to a post?) *helps or not
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments



Awesome! I will try this out tomorrow...


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

I just tried it! Thanks. It worked.


----------



## Doglover1610

Unfortunately I will not being doing the Legacy collection again - I'm saving up to buy myself a car!  My mom (who is slowly becoming a Coachie) pretty much talked me out of it. She goes "you don't even wear make-up, why a cosmetic case?" The more I thought about, the more I realized some of the items I will never use, and I never want to have things just catching dust KWIM? So that thought is put aside for now - until I get myself a car.

On the other hand I'm looking for a berry Tribeca 3 x 5 planner. My very old faithful planner finally gave up the ghost. A sweet TPFer is already looking for me in Orlando, but if anyone comes across one in their outlet, please PM me!


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

How's everyone doing on this lovely weekend?? Shopping???


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm watching the Smashbox show on QVC to pick up some new goodies


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

I have a make up palette from Smashbox that's been sitting in my dresser for a year now!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachPoppyWhore said:


> I have a make up palette from Smashbox that's been sitting in my dresser for a year now!


^That makes me tear up 
But I do admit I have a LOT of their stuff, some old, some new and need to go through it faster!


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

I know.... I haven't used that make up palette and I know i gotta use it ASAP!! But I don't have enough space in my house for a make up spot.. Anyways I will figure it out soon... I just don't wanna sell it because it's amazing!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachPoppyWhore said:


> I know.... I haven't used that make up palette and I know i gotta use it ASAP!! But I don't have enough space in my house for a make up spot.. Anyways I will figure it out soon... I just don't wanna sell it because it's amazing!


Which one is it?


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

This one: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_alkJhvcuphQ/SxzJRviWYHI/AAAAAAAAARw/aKW92O5b6yU/s1600-h/sephora-brand-deluxe-palette.jpg


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Oh so it's a Sephora one, not a Smashbox one?


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Oh Sephora. LOL sorry for the confusion... :greengrin:


----------



## blah956

i've stopped buying makeup but because i buy it faster than i can use it lol


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

LOL, I'm not really a make up lover, but I can't leave home without make up. I don't spend too much on make up. If the quality is just as good as the expensive one, I will get the cheaper one.. I'm thankful I'm not allergic to make up so I can mix and match anyway I want..


----------



## ms-whitney

Doglover1610 said:


> Unfortunately I will not being doing the Legacy collection again - I'm saving up to buy myself a car!  My mom (who is slowly becoming a Coachie) pretty much talked me out of it. She goes "you don't even wear make-up, why a cosmetic case?" The more I thought about, the more I realized some of the items I will never use, and I never want to have things just catching dust KWIM? So that thought is put aside for now - until I get myself a car.
> 
> On the other hand I'm looking for a berry Tribeca 3 x 5 planner. My very old faithful planner finally gave up the ghost. A sweet TPFer is already looking for me in Orlando, but if anyone comes across one in their outlet, please PM me!


doing it again? 
not sure but someone told me of possible poppy legacy



blah956 said:


> i've stopped buying makeup but because i buy it faster than i can use it lol



i never wore makeup but then i started using eyeliner because my friend brought an extra one and gave it to me..now i'm addicted to chanel's because of the little sharpener on its butt, then my coworker got me this eyelash thingy, and now i'm using that plus mascara because the serum leaves a white aftermark..lol..i'm hoping to stop there, besides lip gloss............

though i only buy one of each. so always the same liner, now same lash serum & mascara, and gloss..

working more on keeping my skin nice and soft..sephora is one of my favorite stores to shop now :x


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Sephora is a really good place to shop.. I love Dior Mascara..


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Yay! I decorated a bag for the first time today! Going to an auto show...wanted to take something small. So I chose my Khaki Legacy shoulder bag (the little one). It looked too plain...so I took a Legacy pony and tied it on there(probably the wrong way, but it's cute!) And I threw the Sun fob on there. DH says it's too much, but I LOVE it!
I'll post pics when I get back...he is hogging the camera. LOL. I am telling you, it's CUTE!
I think I did good for it being my first time ever decorating a bag other than a fob. And it's all thanks to ya'll!


----------



## cbarber1123

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'm watching the Smashbox show on QVC to pick up some new goodies


 I caved and ordered the Smashbox TSV. I really am excited to try the halo.


----------



## Doglover1610

ms-whitney said:


> doing it again?
> not sure but someone told me of possible poppy legacy



Well I wanted to do a small collection of little Legacy accessories (I posted about it a few pages back), but now I have to put that aside to save towards my future vehicle. The life and times of a recent college graduate lolol


----------



## Snailz

PickyCoachLover said:


> I'm sure there no wrong way to tie a pony on there and make it look bad... for my daughters bag I switch between a bow and just a regular knot... here is a bow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my wife's in a bow...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

cbarber1123 said:


> I caved and ordered the Smashbox TSV. I really am excited to try the halo.


Yet I got the kit, but not on auto refill since they don't detail the new colors that are released w/ the future kits and I don't need dupes!  I love the Halo, I use the fair.


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Snailz said:


> I'm sure there no wrong way to tie a pony on there and make it look bad... for my daughters bag I switch between a bow and just a regular knot... here is a bow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my wife's in a bow...



What a cute purse. I love pink purses!


----------



## cbarber1123

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yet I got the kit, but not on auto refill since they don't detail the new colors that are released w/ the future kits and I don't need dupes! I love the Halo, I use the fair.


I ordered the halo in Light because I usually wear BE in Med. Beige. I got it on A/D just in case I love the halo. It was an excellent value and I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I don't use the halo enough to get the A/D but PLEASE show me what the other release colors are!


----------



## cbarber1123

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^I don't use the halo enough to get the A/D but PLEASE show me what the other release colors are!


 I don't know what the other colors will be yet. I haven't heard anything.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

so 3 more bags walked out the door tonight.... we're up to $3500 in stolen merch


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

OMG I love the weekend!!!!!


----------



## Snailz

Me to...but not this weekend... so many bad things going on,,, but I hope yours is great


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Yes, mine will be great!
Sleeping all day today and later will go to all you can eat.. Hmmmmmm fried rice!!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i hate when you tell yourself you're just getting on ebay for a few minutes to check for good deals and before you know it you've bought like 3 items


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

LOL haha i totally agree!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i just bought a glam and a pair of shoes.... they were both HTF things that ive been looking for for a while and i saw em and bid then i saw the winiing thing and realized omg i just spent about 150 in a matter of minutes. i got a pink poppy glam though and some multi colored coach sierra floral sandals though so im happy =]


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Show some modelling pics, ok?


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i will once they come i love the bag and shoes though i havent seen em anywhere for that cheap in a while. =]


----------



## oxlivhopexo

just an update to all of my rants..... THEY CAUGHT OUR DOONEY THEIVES LAST NIGHT  i had set up all of the screamer cords and they tried to cut it and it went off then they went to another store to steal and they locked their butts up


----------



## Snailz

Good for you... glad to hear that...


----------



## Just 1 More

oxlivhopexo said:


> just an update to all of my rants..... THEY CAUGHT OUR DOONEY THEIVES LAST NIGHT  i had set up all of the screamer cords and they tried to cut it and it went off then they went to another store to steal and they locked their butts up



It's just nuts that they came back!  But like a LEO friend of mine says, if crooks were smart they'd have a really hard time catching them -- glad these were dumb & dumber who got locked up.


----------



## Chineka

Snailz said:


> I'm sure there no wrong way to tie a pony on there and make it look bad... for my daughters bag I switch between a bow and just a regular knot... here is a bow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my wife's in a bow...


 
Both are cute. There is no wrong way to tie the bow. All owners preference.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Just 1 More said:


> It's just nuts that they came back!  But like a LEO friend of mine says, if crooks were smart they'd have a really hard time catching them -- glad these were dumb & dumber who got locked up.



there were different people each time. 1st time it was the one who ended up getting caught cuz she made herself too obvious and hung around too long. 2nd time we didnt even know who it was or how they couldve gotten em. same with 3rd time. 4th time smarty pants came back and got lock up cuz she decided to cut the cord i'd set out for her as a trap and boy did it go off... apparently it scared my coworker out of the dept.  lol


----------



## ralewi

oxlivhopexo said:


> there were different people each time. 1st time it was the one who ended up getting caught cuz she made herself too obvious and hung around too long. 2nd time we didnt even know who it was or how they couldve gotten em. same with 3rd time. 4th time smarty pants came back and got lock up cuz she decided to cut the cord i'd set out for her as a trap and boy did it go off... apparently it scared my coworker out of the dept.  lol


 
I'm so glad they caught them.  Sounds like some sort of crime ring.


----------



## 19yearslater

I stopped by the outlet this evening and ended up getting the siggy hobo with a rainbow stripe at the bottom because it was too cute to pass up and the medium embossed turnlock wallet in crimson patent because I need a wallet and red is my favorite color. They were good deals and I'll get tons of use out of them. I didn't have any siggy bags before and I've been wanting one.


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

It's the weekend again, everyone?? Any plans? Particularly "shopping" plans? lol


----------



## cbarber1123

Is anyone going to get the WEN TSV on QVC airing tomorrow. I just ordered it in Lavender. There is already a link on the Q Forum. It is an awesome value. A 32 ounce Wen, 4 oz remoist and 12 oz replenishing spray. I love Wen and I won't use anything else ever.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Yay! I am so glad they were caught! Now maybe all of them will be...or any potential future ones.


----------



## Just 1 More

I just spotted a Sabrina on the bride-to-be in David Tutera's 'My Fair Wedding' (WeTV channel)


----------



## Doglover1610

Why did I log on to eBay today?

Why did I type "Coach sneakers" in the search box?

Why did I have to come across these awesome sneakers?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190434324072&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Why don't I have the money to buy them?


AHHHHH SO MUCH QUESTIONS AND NO ANSWERS!!!


----------



## ms-whitney

I love the clover leaf color--that is all


----------



## Just 1 More

I posted this in the Fakes thread, but honestly, this ebay listing needs much more attention...and may "God love those Purse Police ladies".   



http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Signature...H_Handbags&hash=item3cb0ac47e7#ht_4209wt_1137


----------



## 19yearslater

^^^She knows it's authentic because it was owned by a "woman of God"? Wooooow.


----------



## enshogirl

Doglover1610 said:


> Why did I log on to eBay today?
> 
> Why did I type "Coach sneakers" in the search box?
> 
> Why did I have to come across these awesome sneakers?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190434324072&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Why don't I have the money to buy them?
> 
> 
> AHHHHH SO MUCH QUESTIONS AND NO ANSWERS!!!



Those are so cute! Why did you post this?! They are in my size too! XD


----------



## Doglover1610

enshogirl said:


> Those are so cute! Why did you post this?! They are in my size too! XD



I would say I'm sorry.....but I'm not


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Just 1 More said:


> I posted this in the Fakes thread, but honestly, this ebay listing needs much more attention...and may "God love those Purse Police ladies".
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Signature...H_Handbags&hash=item3cb0ac47e7#ht_4209wt_1137




wow she really rambled on there. that bag is 100% fake.


----------



## Snailz

So today I was bored and decided to look at the men's coach site... and I always look under the new stuff and see the same stuff... but today they had new items... well I got excited... and after looking at the stuff they had I am leaning toward some new shoes... just wantedx to know what you guys thought about them...











Personally I like the black on blacks...


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

I agree.. I prefer the black shoes..


----------



## blah956

the black ones are better IMO. i am not a fan usually of monogram logo's unless the colors used are matched closely.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i actually say the brown i have a pair of coach juli sneakers in brown and i love them. idk the black is just too boring for me lol


----------



## Snailz

But I already have a pair of brown keith sneakers... nothing in black on black yet... so I might go with the black ones... just wantewd to get a few opinions...


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Awesome...


----------



## ralewi

Snailz said:


> So today I was bored and decided to look at the men's coach site... and I always look under the new stuff and see the same stuff... but today they had new items... well I got excited... and after looking at the stuff they had I am leaning toward some new shoes... just wantedx to know what you guys thought about them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like the black on blacks...


 I like the black ones also.


----------



## corkel2

Love the black ones!


----------



## Snailz

Guess my choice is final then... ha ha thanks


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

No problem..


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Snailz said:


> But I already have a pair of brown keith sneakers... nothing in black on black yet... so I might go with the black ones... just wantewd to get a few opinions...



yea i say black then but im sure you've already decided on the black =]


----------



## 19yearslater

A soda exploded today at the grocery store and some of it got on my purse, but I just wiped it down with a wet cloth and it's as good as new. I love Coach.


----------



## Just 1 More

19yearslater said:


> A soda exploded today at the grocery store and some of it got on my purse, but I just wiped it down with a wet cloth and it's as good as new. I love Coach.




I know what you mean -- I had iced tea get inside the cellphone pocket (like - about an inch high!) & along the edge near the zipper...it cleaned right up & no stains!


----------



## Snailz

Exactly how did the soda explode? That's what I'm wondering... the Coach I know will be fine... did any of it get on you?


----------



## 19yearslater

^^^^Oh, yes, it got all over me. The bag broke, the bottle fell to the ground and got everywhere.


----------



## Snailz

That sucks... I would have to drop everything... go home... and shower... then just spend the rest of the day watching movies... there's no coming back from something like that for me...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

UGh, nothing worse than getting 4 hrs of sleep last night to rush to work to be here at 8am and now they won't show till 9 to do some work on my company's AC.... /sigh


----------



## Just 1 More

bunnymasseuse said:


> UGh, nothing worse than getting 4 hrs of sleep last night to rush to work to be here at 8am and now they won't show till 9 to do some work on my company's AC.... /sigh



well hopefully you didn't have to see something like this first thing in the a.m, bunny -- I'm glad I didn't see it until leaving the restroom!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just 1 More said:


> well hopefully you didn't have to see something like this first thing in the a.m, bunny -- I'm glad I didn't see it until leaving the restroom!


No, my only concern was hitting deer on the way home!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Just 1 More said:


> well hopefully you didn't have to see something like this first thing in the a.m, bunny -- I'm glad I didn't see it until leaving the restroom!


 

OH my god.... what IS that?!!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Just 1 More said:


> well hopefully you didn't have to see something like this first thing in the a.m, bunny -- I'm glad I didn't see it until leaving the restroom!


 
WTH?!  Is that_ a bat_???


----------



## GingerSnap527

That was my same thought! I was trying to picture a rat or something like that...but it screams bat right now.


----------



## Just 1 More

Yep - it's a freakin' BAT!!!

They get in our building all the time - I don't always find them dead like this one!!

One morning I came in & had one hanging on the ceiling over my work bench in the lab.

This dead one was just outside the restroom door -- I didn't see it on the way in because I got in early, the lights weren't on yet & I headed straight to the restroom...I didn't see him until I was walking out.

There's a bridge in Round Rock (where I work) where *millions* of bats live!

(well, maybe not *millions* but almost a million -- close enough  LOL)


----------



## blah956

omg that is so friggin' disgusting! it looks like some poor-mans Joanne's halloween decoration :BARF:


----------



## Snailz

Aggghhhhh.... even I wouldn't that with a 20 foot pole... that's sick... I think I gotta take a shower now... uuuuggghhhhhh


----------



## GingerSnap527

I don't know where else to post this, but this is probably a good place to share my enthusiasm!

Tomorrow is totally a shopping day. There are deals everywhere it seems!

I've got Friends and Family at Juicy Couture and Puma, and coupons at Macy's, Bath and Body Works, COACH, Express, Limited (and maybe other places I've forgotten about).

My poor wallet! 

Happy shopping to all!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

^^^im shopping in nyc monday so i feel ur enthusiasm


----------



## Doglover1610

Just won (well my friend did for me ) my tartan lined Bonney sneakers for 41 dollars - YAY!!!


----------



## Snailz

41 dollars? Good for you... do what you gotta do to keep on looking good with that COACH...


----------



## Doglover1610

Thanks Snailz! Here's a pic:

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-BONNEY-9-...49651?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4152c58153

I'm stalking the glam tote and my friend is buying me the wristlet for my birthday next month. This will be my 4th Coach bag if I win


----------



## Snailz

Oh heck yeah... I would wear those... but the shoes only go up to a 10... I need an 11...


----------



## cupcake617

Hey everyone! I just wanted to say- I got into graduate school! YAY!


----------



## bettyboop671

wasn't sure where to ask this, hope u dont mind i post it here!

hi ladies! pls help me~i'm looking for a much bigger bag, if any, to match this cosmetic case that was just given to my girl. this is the link to the bag. just want bigger. cant figure out the name/style and its taking me forever to search. thank you!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260665466665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ralewi

cupcake617 said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to say- I got into graduate school! YAY!


 
congrats.


----------



## Just 1 More

bettyboop671 said:


> wasn't sure where to ask this, hope u dont mind i post it here!
> 
> hi ladies! pls help me~i'm looking for a much bigger bag, if any, to match this cosmetic case that was just given to my girl. this is the link to the bag. just want bigger. cant figure out the name/style and its taking me forever to search. thank you!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260665466665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



here's a large size hobo

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-SOHO-...H_Handbags&hash=item4cf1933f05#ht_1044wt_1137

I'm actually surprised to see the satchel in your link listed as 12"x6"...I have a satchel like that in jacquard print & it's much bigger - more like 17"x10...and the previous Soho multicolor satchel (like this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-13798-Mul...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b47ebd27#ht_2888wt_989 is listed as being larger also).

If you message the seller of the bag in your link & ask for the "serial number" from the patch inside, then post it here, I'll help you look some more.


----------



## bettyboop671

Just 1 More said:


> here's a large size hobo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-SOHO-...H_Handbags&hash=item4cf1933f05#ht_1044wt_1137
> 
> I'm actually surprised to see the satchel in your link listed as 12"x6"...I have a satchel like that in jacquard print & it's much bigger - more like 17"x10...and the previous Soho multicolor satchel (like this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-13798-Mul...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b47ebd27#ht_2888wt_989 is listed as being larger also).
> 
> If you message the seller of the bag in your link & ask for the "serial number" from the patch inside, then post it here, I'll help you look some more.




great thanks! going to link now....


----------



## bettyboop671

hi there! the link has a pix of the creed patch, No. 15129 or 16129... cant make it...i've already messaged the seller of creed # and asked if that is the correct measurements..thanks again! oh....so the style is "Lynn" or???


----------



## codegirl

cupcake617 said:


> Hey everyone! I just wanted to say- I got into graduate school! YAY!


 
Congrats!!!!!  Good for you, how exciting!


----------



## Just 1 More

bettyboop671 said:


> hi there! the link has a pix of the creed patch, No. 15129 or 16129... cant make it...i've already messaged the seller of creed # and asked if that is the correct measurements..thanks again! oh....so the style is "Lynn" or???



oops - yeah, you're right!  that's what I get for trying to work & post on tPF   -- the style# does look like 15129.

Lynne is the name of the hobo, & I think the satchel is a Soho multicolor pleated scarf print (but that bag has shown up in the outlet since I've been there so not exactly sure of name).

Here's another bag I found that's a Soho pleated "tote" & is 17"x11"

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Soho-Plea...WH_Handbags&hash=item20b3227dbc#ht_500wt_1154

listing says it's style# F 15127


----------



## Doglover1610

Congrats cupcake! I just graduated in May this year from grad school - feels pretty awesome at the tender age of 22


----------



## cupcake617

Thanks everyone! It was my first choice and the only one I applied to!! 

Doglover- how did you graduate so fast?!?! I just graduated undergrad at 22!!


----------



## Snailz

Ok ok ok... I am very very proud of the both og you... your both doing very good in your young lives... but your making me feel old... ha ha... but really... just wanna say your both very beautiful and successful young ladies... and you love coach which is a plus... keep up the good work...


----------



## Snailz

Just to let everyone know... the new update to Android 2.2 and the flash player... now let's me upload pics to my photo albums... so if you got time check them out... and I will be adding more now...


----------



## Doglover1610

cupcake617 said:


> Thanks everyone! It was my first choice and the only one I applied to!!
> 
> Doglover- how did you graduate so fast?!?! I just graduated undergrad at 22!!



Well I'm from the Caribbean, and we graduate at 16/17 - I was 16 when I graduated. I took advanced courses in junior college (we call it 6th form in the islands), so when I started university I already had 42 credits. I finished my degree in 2 years (graduated at 20) and went straight to grad school.

Sad note: I won't be getting the sneakers again. My dear friend who purchased them for me (since I don't live on the mainland) had her account hacked so seller relisted


----------



## blah956

i think Coach and I need a *break* in our relationship. I'm pretty much shopped out with Coach. While I do like some of their upcoming stuff, my whole accessories and handbag dept is becoming overwhelmed with Coach. Where there was large diversity, there no longer is. :\

I recently bought the Madison large champagne shoulder bag during the PCE and reallly love it. It pretty much fills my quota for a cute beige bag. lol


----------



## ms-whitney

^i think one of my biggest secret that I can now spill is while I like a lot of their bags I rarely buy any of them for myself to use. I generally will for limited editions and that's only when they give me coach bucks so technically I don't pay much if at all (depends on the amount) out of pocket. the Sophia bag is the first one I've been really really excited about since legacy and have brought without any coach bucks (can't get em anymore) but I did get a good deal on it 


most of the time I spend my money on clothing, anthropologie is a good basic for me but I also do a lot of hunting for cdg, yohji, dries, chalayan, margiela and sometimes rickowens..I also have a huge love for sweets and carb filled foods


----------



## cupcake617

Doglover1610 said:


> Well I'm from the Caribbean, and we graduate at 16/17 - I was 16 when I graduated. I took advanced courses in junior college (we call it 6th form in the islands), so when I started university I already had 42 credits. I finished my degree in 2 years (graduated at 20) and went straight to grad school.
> 
> Sad note: I won't be getting the sneakers again. My dear friend who purchased them for me (since I don't live on the mainland) had her account hacked so seller relisted



Wow, that's super cool! I wish we did something like that over here in the states! I feel so behind compared to lots of countries! (I love that you have Forms/formers and not grades! )


----------



## Just 1 More

somebody tell me -- what does one do to slow down their heart rate after ordering the most fabulous bag they've ever lusted after??

I can't really think of when I've been so excited about something in years!!!  (well, at least not since DBF & I got together 7 years ago -- he was such an unexpected gift from above)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just 1 More said:


> somebody tell me -- what does one do to slow down their heart rate after ordering the most fabulous bag they've ever lusted after??
> 
> I can't really think of when I've been so excited about something in years!!!  (well, at least not since DBF & I got together 7 years ago -- he was such an unexpected gift from above)


^Coffee.

Same reasoning that the best cure for a hangover is another beer.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

^^^an oxygen tank might help too, and some high blood pressure medicine


----------



## Just 1 More

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^Coffee.
> 
> Same reasoning that the best cure for a hangover is another beer.





oxlivhopexo said:


> ^^^an oxygen tank might help too, and some high blood pressure medicine




I almost drank more coffee until I realized that I'd already had a triple (espresso shot) venti mocha latte  -- yowza!  So I did have a big glass of ice tea & tried deep breathing....then close to bedtime I took some allergy meds & was able to sleep.

This was the first time I've spent this much $$$ on a handbag, and the anticipation was making me crazy.  I didn't want this to end up like one of those first dates, with the goodlookin', well dressed, whiskey-voiced handsome hunk that ended up being a dud.  

And thank goodness it didn't!!  I got my floral Sophia & she's _perrrrfect_!!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I know this is not the right place, but I went and looked on the other forums and could not decide where to post this. So I came back "home" hoping someone could help. I have a quick question. When you sellers sell something, do you have to set up a premium account with paypal to accept payments? Or do you just give the auction site your email for paypal and the money gets deposited? Do you have to do anything to accept payments?
Sorry for the interruption.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Just 1 More said:


> I almost drank more coffee until I realized that I'd already had a triple (espresso shot) venti mocha latte  -- yowza!  So I did have a big glass of ice tea & tried deep breathing....then close to bedtime I took some allergy meds & was able to sleep.
> 
> This was the first time I've spent this much $$$ on a handbag, and the anticipation was making me crazy.  I didn't want this to end up like one of those first dates, with the goodlookin', well dressed, whiskey-voiced handsome hunk that ended up being a dud.
> 
> And thank goodness it didn't!!  I got my floral Sophia & she's _perrrrfect_!!


^If nothing else works, 2 shots of Nyquil and you'll be FAST asleep... good for knocking husbands out cold 



PickyCoachLover said:


> I know this is not the right place, but I went and looked on the other forums and could not decide where to post this. So I came back "home" hoping someone could help. I have a quick question. When you sellers sell something, do you have to set up a premium account with paypal to accept payments? Or do you just give the auction site your email for paypal and the money gets deposited? Do you have to do anything to accept payments?
> Sorry for the interruption.



I think direct bank transfers dont' require someone to have to have a higher level account to accept your money, but it used to be if you wanted to get credit card payments you'd have to have the higher level account to get the $.

It's been a while, I've had the business account anyway for a while even though I'm not a business.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

So, if someone uses their cc through paypal, I need to upgrade my paypal account? As a buyer, I still have the free account...I have not gotten rid of the limit yet. So I still just have that one.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

PickyCoachLover said:


> So, if someone uses their cc through paypal, I need to upgrade my paypal account? As a buyer, I still have the free account...I have not gotten rid of the limit yet. So I still just have that one.


That's my understanding PCL, but you could always drop a line over at the Ebay forum here and validate, many people use their PP accounts for receiving and sending money there.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Alright, I will try there....thanks!


----------



## ms2sweetvintage

I just purchased a coach tote from the goodwill store here in iowa !  It is a cutie !  I will take a pic and post as soon as I learn how !  Thanks for reading this is my first message !


----------



## oxlivhopexo

awesome welcome to tpf =]


----------



## cupcake617

ms2sweetvintage said:


> I just purchased a coach tote from the goodwill store here in iowa !  It is a cutie !  I will take a pic and post as soon as I learn how !  Thanks for reading this is my first message !



Fun! I hope you do a reveal! :welcome2:


----------



## Doglover1610

Can someone PLEASE help me find a ocelot capacity wristlet (the gray/black/silver from last year) that isn't going for waaaaay above retail? I would like to get myself one for my birthday in the next few weeks but I can't afford the one that's on eBay right now. PLEASE PM me or direct me to any links - thanks!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Do you live near Charlotte, NC? My outlet just replenished their stock.


----------



## Doglover1610

No  I don't live on the mainland anymore so I resort to the bay or Bonz


----------



## ms-whitney

_if you wish to not receive PMs from a member, put her on your ignore list. please do not air personal drama in the public forum._ - mods


----------



## Doglover1610

So I scored some yummy berry & ocelot birthday gifts on eBay - but reveal will have to wait until after October 16


----------



## StupidLamb

Ohh...berry ocelot!! Yummy!!! Looking forward to seeing those!


----------



## Snailz

Berry just sounds like a sexy color... I wanna see it...


----------



## ginaki

Hi!

I'm writing here, since I want to share my happiness!
Yesterday I bought my first Coach from ebay, it's the Sophia Satchel Patent Crimson (Large)! I kept looking for this bag, I lost one listing having second thoughts (you know, the little angle told me not to buy it, I need the money, but the little devil put me into temptation), and finally I got it!!!!
I authenticated it first here, and.........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290481377871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Sorry if this is not the right thread to write, but forgive me, I'm excited waiting for my first Coach!!


----------



## Snailz

I wanna be the firt to say Congrats... that's a very nice looking bag... don't worry, money comes around all the time... a bag is only available for a short amount of time... glad you got it... make sure you show it off when you get it... I remember my first coach... it was the shoes... I was stopming around to lt everyone know what I was wearing... ha ha ha


----------



## Just 1 More

ginaki said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm writing here, since I want to share my happiness!
> Yesterday I bought my first Coach from ebay, it's the Sophia Satchel Patent Crimson (Large)! I kept looking for this bag, I lost one listing having second thoughts (you know, the little angle told me not to buy it, I need the money, but the little devil put me into temptation), and finally I got it!!!!
> I authenticated it first here, and.........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290481377871&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Sorry if this is not the right thread to write, but forgive me, I'm excited waiting for my first Coach!!




WTG, ginaki!!  That's such a gorgeous bag, & Snailz is right about having money in hand but _the_ bag can be so elusive.

Isn't exciting to wait for a new Coach bag that you really really really wanted?


----------



## ginaki

Thank you very much Snailz and Just 1 More!

I´m very happy that you understand how I´m feeling... Yes, I agree that an item you really want will not be available forever, and If you let time pass, you may miss the chance to make it yours!

It was love at first time with this bag! When I get it I will post some pictures


----------



## Snailz

Well... I'm back to work for a week and I had to leave my baby at home with her mom... it's hard and I miss her already... so I had an hour of free time today and was eating at the mall... after I ate I went to Dillard's and looked around the Coach section... there were some ladies bickering about what bag to get and what not to get... while they were busy the assoc. Helped me and I seen a wristlet but was very fond of the black with orange and purple on the smaller bag... I asked what else she had... and she gave me this other small bag... and I knew my lil girl would like it... just something to look forward to giving her next week when I get home...


----------



## sandyclaws

^^^ you're lil girl is going to love this bag! i saw a wristlet in this print and was going to get it but decided on something else.


----------



## Snailz

It is a wristlet... well the large wristlet... ha ha... but here are the guts...


----------



## porsche mama

xxx


----------



## ar2020

Hey ladies...a guy here.

1) If I see something on the coach website that is not in stock at my nearby Coach store can I have them order it for me? Will there be a deposit required? Any extra cost? How long will it take?

2) Which one looks better:

 i) leather - 
a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/9086/1.ccd/origin-d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/74179_gry_a0?$printview$

 ii) canvas -
a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/9086/1.ccd/origin-d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/74216_iybk_a0?$printview$

 iii) canvas (brown) - 
a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/9086/1.ccd/origin-d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/74225_mabr_a0?$printview$

Thanks for any help!


----------



## blah956

ar2020 said:


> Hey ladies...a guy here.
> 
> 1) If I see something on the coach website that is not in stock at my nearby Coach store can I have them order it for me? Will there be a deposit required? Any extra cost? How long will it take?
> 
> 2) Which one looks better:
> 
> i) leather -
> a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/9086/1.ccd/origin-d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/74179_gry_a0?$printview$
> 
> ii) canvas -
> a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/9086/1.ccd/origin-d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/74216_iybk_a0?$printview$
> 
> iii) canvas (brown) -
> a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/9086/1.ccd/origin-d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/74225_mabr_a0?$printview$
> 
> Thanks for any help!



yes you can! no deposit. you give them your CC which is charged ONLY when it ships. 

also, i really like the first and last one.


----------



## ar2020

blah956 said:


> yes you can! no deposit. you give them your CC which is charged ONLY when it ships.
> 
> also, i really like the first and last one.



Thanks! That helps.

I'm so not sure...omg this one also looks good to me:

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/9086/1.ccd/origin-d2.scene7.com/is/image/Coach/74179_bor_a0?$printview$

But then the 3rd and 4th from the first post are handy because they have a snap pocket to put change in.


----------



## Snailz

I can't see anything...


----------



## ar2020

How about now snailz? Would be great to get a guy's opinion as well. The 2nd and 3rd have a coin pocket which I like but the 1st and 4th are leather.


----------



## Snailz

I would say the second... I like the vintage stripes and also they would match me shoes... ha ha... but I am hoping they come out with a trufold wallet in the design...


----------



## blah956

ar2020 said:


> How about now snailz? Would be great to get a guy's opinion as well. The 2nd and 3rd have a coin pocket which I like but the 1st and 4th are leather.



i like the 3rd one cause it probably is the most durable as far as scratches but the leather are also nice cause it looks more fancy 
sorry i'm no help


----------



## StupidLamb

Snailz said:


> Well... I'm back to work for a week and I had to leave my baby at home with her mom... it's hard and I miss her already... so I had an hour of free time today and was eating at the mall... after I ate I went to Dillard's and looked around the Coach section... there were some ladies bickering about what bag to get and what not to get... while they were busy the assoc. Helped me and I seen a wristlet but was very fond of the black with orange and purple on the smaller bag... I asked what else she had... and she gave me this other small bag... and I knew my lil girl would like it... just something to look forward to giving her next week when I get home...




So cute she will love it!!!


----------



## StupidLamb

Snailz said:


> I would say the second... I like the vintage stripes and also they would match me shoes... ha ha... but I am hoping they come out with a trufold wallet in the design...



What is the difference in size? I like number 2 only because it looks larger and I am partial to black. That or number one.


----------



## Doglover1610

How about a nice black leather one without the monogram?

I just bought this one for my BF:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-COACH-Mens-...k-/140458498933?pt=Wallet&hash=item20b3fa9b75


----------



## ar2020

Thanks everyone...I'm still debating I think I can go with any of them though and it will be a good choice .

Lamb, number 1 and 4 are actually bigger.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

we havent had a raok in a while anyone know if/ when we might have one again?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

oxlivhopexo said:


> we havent had a raok in a while anyone know if/ when we might have one again?


^Hard to tell, there was some hard feelings I think with the last one (or was it the one before that?) where some people felt either not enough $ was spent on a person or the item value was not significant enough.

I would be interested in running one, but I won't personally participate.  I have enough Coach to be content at this time... plus I'm picky on what I like


----------



## Snailz

What is a roak?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Snailz said:


> What is a roak?


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-spring-raok-2010-a-548733.html?highlight=coach+raok
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-holiday-raok-2009-a-512627.html?highlight=raok
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/the-official-march-april-spring-raok-418913.html?highlight=raok

Here's a few from the past, to get an idea of the intention of it.


----------



## Snailz

Oh ok I see now... that's pretty neat... I never heard of anything like that... damn that post count rule... ha ha...


----------



## Snailz

Oh oh oh... does raok stand for something or is it like an actual word? (P.S.... not trying to boost the post count... just forgot to ask)


----------



## blah956

Snailz said:


> Oh oh oh... does raok stand for something or is it like an actual word? (P.S.... not trying to boost the post count... just forgot to ask)



raok - random act of kindness


----------



## Doglover1610

I would have loved to participate - but when they were running I didn't have the post count. Now I'm up to 1100+ posts but I don't live on the mainland anymore  pooh.

On another note - my 23rd (did I just say that? ) birthday is next Saturday


----------



## Snailz

23? Ahhh to be young again... ha ha... happy early birthday...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=wOmDyBu5DRc


----------



## Doglover1610

Haha too funny! Thanks Snailz!


----------



## StupidLamb

Happy Birthday (early)!!!artyhat:


----------



## oxlivhopexo

yea i was curious i wanted to participate in the last one but i didnt have enough posts yet then and i started posting a lot so i could participate and we havent had another one boooo lol but now u see how many posts i have


----------



## Snailz

^^ good for you... I want to post more but don't have the time... I really do like everyone's bags and stuff... I just don't wanna come off as sounding a little to feminine... ha ha... but reallay I do love all the colors and items you have... just wish they had more of a selection for the men...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

yea i agree they really need to make more mens stuff!!! and better mens stuff a lot of it is fairly plain.


----------



## Snailz

You would think so since they did start out as a men's company...


----------



## Snailz

Oh I just seen the new stuff Coach has for men... they must have been looking at my posts or something... ha ha... they got a new black and white tote... and those wallets... and well they call them hip bags but it's like a nice fanny pack... ha ba... and I also like the new assymetric scarf... I want one...


----------



## Doglover1610

AGGGHHHH I just lost an auction for an ocelot capacity wristlet


----------



## StupidLamb

Doglover1610 said:


> AGGGHHHH I just lost an auction for an ocelot capacity wristlet



Bummer  Sorry to hear that. Hopefully another one will come along for ya!


----------



## Doglover1610

StupidLamb said:


> Bummer  Sorry to hear that. Hopefully another one will come along for ya!



I wanted to win it so badly - a birthday gift to myself. Probably won't see another one before next Saturday - I'm so bummed


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am so mad they put Ocelot out at the Factory...another reason i am over Coach


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

Hi everyone!  I am pretty new here and was wondering how I can add a pic by my name, so it does just say my screen name, like how peopel have pics of a bag or their pets.  Sorry, I'm not sure what you call that?!


----------



## StupidLamb

IworktobuyCoach said:


> Hi everyone!  I am pretty new here and was wondering how I can add a pic by my name, so it does just say my screen name, like how peopel have pics of a bag or their pets.  Sorry, I'm not sure what you call that?!


 
Just go to your user control panel top left of screen "my control panel" you can get in to change your avatar there. You can upload one to photobucket and use the link or I think upload one from your computer. Just make sure that the size is correct.


----------



## IworktobuyCoach

WOOOHOO!!!  Thanks I got it!!!   Thank you StupidLamb!!


----------



## Snailz

IworktobuyCoach said:


> WOOOHOO!!!  Thanks I got it!!!   Thank you StupidLamb!!



Glad to see you figured it out... but I can't help but to laugh at that last sentence... sorry lamb...


----------



## 4vryng

IworktobuyCoach said:


> WOOOHOO!!! Thanks I got it!!!  Thank you *StupidLamb*!!


 


Snailz said:


> Glad to see you figured it out... *but I can't help but to laugh at that last sentence... sorry lamb...*


 
haha...yeah, me too. So now I have to ask you something. My daughter has seen your name _StupidLamb_ and thought it was so funny because lambs are just about the dumbest animals around (according to her). She raised a lamb for the fair this summer and decided that lambs are indeed stupid-- no offense to anyone. 

So, I've got to ask, is there a story behind your name?


----------



## StupidLamb

4vryng said:


> haha...yeah, me too. So now I have to ask you something. My daughter has seen your name _StupidLamb_ and thought it was so funny because lambs are just about the dumbest animals around (according to her). She raised a lamb for the fair this summer and decided that lambs are indeed stupid-- no offense to anyone.
> 
> So, I've got to ask, is there a story behind your name?



Ok well don't laugh at me but I am one of those Twilight people. I read the books before the films came out and what can I say I am a sucker for a good love story and Twilight is pretty much the ultimate love story. At least from my perspective. It's a quote in the book Edward says to Bella "and so the lion fell in love with the lamb." and she replies "such a stupid lamb" or in so many words. So there it is. lol 

You're very welcome for the help!!


----------



## Doglover1610

Hopefully one will get listed before Tuesday and I can snatch it up - but it seems like a lost cause :cry:


----------



## 4vryng

StupidLamb said:


> Ok well don't laugh at me but I am one of those Twilight people. I read the books before the films came out and what can I say I am a sucker for a good love story and Twilight is pretty much the ultimate love story. At least from my perspective. It's a quote in the book Edward says to Bella "and so the lion fell in love with the lamb." and she replies "such a stupid lamb" or in so many words. So there it is. lol
> 
> You're very welcome for the help!!


 
aaaaahhhhh....Thank you!


----------



## Snailz

Ok this may not be the right place to post this but I just need a little bit of help... I wanted to know how much these boots were when they came out...


----------



## nawth21

StupidLamb said:


> Ok well don't laugh at me but I am one of those Twilight people. I read the books before the films came out and what can I say I am a sucker for a good love story and Twilight is pretty much the ultimate love story. At least from my perspective. It's a quote in the book Edward says to Bella "and so the lion fell in love with the lamb." and she replies "such a stupid lamb" or in so many words. So there it is. lol
> 
> You're very welcome for the help!!



LOL I'm reading the series for the first time now and I saw that quote and was like, you know I bet that's where she got her name heh.  I also finally figured out the sparkly boy/vampire hello kitty shirts.  I could not figure out for the life of me what sparkles had to do with anything


----------



## Doglover1610

Legacy Ballet Flats....

That is all....


----------



## heathie02

hi there Coach lovers! I just wanted to say I haven't had a Coach in 10 years but this new Spring collection is TDF!! I will either be getting that patent red Poppy bag or one of the sequin bags!!!


----------



## StupidLamb

nawth21 said:


> LOL I'm reading the series for the first time now and I saw that quote and was like, you know I bet that's where she got her name heh.  I also finally figured out the sparkly boy/vampire hello kitty shirts.  I could not figure out for the life of me what sparkles had to do with anything



lol I haven't seen those shirts. I am going to "revamp" the series soon. I have only read Twilight twice I'm going to reread the rest after I finish my current book. Eclipse is my fav.


----------



## Doglover1610

How's everyone? 

I've gone on a bit of a Coach spree on eBay


----------



## Pursedove

I resisted reading any of the Twilight books until a couple months ago. My best girl friend "made" me read them. Now I am an avid reader...but I assumed these were just for teenage girls. Ummm...I'm so hooked. I read the entire series in like a week and have seen all the movies made so far. Ah well, it could be worse.

I ran another 5k this last Saturday and set a personal record. 

Ummmmm.....not much else to report. My life is kind of boring. LOL


----------



## 19yearslater

I was pretty disappointed when the exclusive holiday preview Coach sent me in e-mail turned out to be made up of stuff that's already been on the site. Lame.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

omg so im trying to make an itemized listing of all my coach stuff for insurance purposes and omg this is scary. lol =]


----------



## glazebrookgirl

oxlivhopexo said:


> omg so im trying to make an itemized listing of all my coach stuff for insurance purposes and omg this is scary. lol =]



Yikes!  I don't know if I wanna know...LOL


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I was looking back through the Nitrolicious pics from the past previews (fall), and noticed a couple of bags have not been released yet. There is some ocelot tote thingie, and that ocelot Jordana looks like fabric instead of haircalf.
There was another, but I cannot bring it to mind. I am anxiously waiting to see what's next!


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Wooohoo it's the weekend!!!!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

ok..I have no access to an outlet at the moment, so I dont know this for sure, but i saw some pink tartan print bags on the bay, with factory tags...please someone tell me my favorite and ONLY coach bag  I kept hasn't been re-made for the factory?


----------



## oxlivhopexo

yea they made some mff tartan stuff this time around. not the same styles, but it is the exact same print...


----------



## Peasie

Hey lovelies,
I was wondering what your opinion on using bags from previous seasons are? 
I love some of the designs from previous seasons but I'm not sure how "timeless"/clasisic they are. (Or, for that matter, how inline they are with the zeitgeist of today.) 
For example, this houndstooth bag. Not too keen on the flower but I love the orange/grey contrasted with the rich purple. Of course, it's very obviously from a much earlier season. Is there anything "wrong" with that? I mean, obviously I'm going to use any bag I like regardless of what others think, I just want to know: what the general opinion is on using out-dated styles?


----------



## Snailz

Coach? Out dated? Get outta here! Ha ha... jk... when you use an old bag YOU know you have newer ones and who cares what others think... you can always bring back an older bag... people probably wish they would have bought that style bag... and then they see you with it and envy you and your bag... well that's my opinion... on another note I got my 2010 holiday book from coach in the mail today... for some reason it was addressed to me and not my wife... ha ha... I was teasing it was my book and she could "glance" at it later... ha ha... but yeah seen some nice things in there (none for men though  )...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Peasie said:


> Hey lovelies,
> I was wondering what your opinion on using bags from previous seasons are?
> I love some of the designs from previous seasons but I'm not sure how "timeless"/clasisic they are. (Or, for that matter, how inline they are with the zeitgeist of today.)
> For example, this houndstooth bag. Not too keen on the flower but I love the orange/grey contrasted with the rich purple. Of course, it's very obviously from a much earlier season. Is there anything "wrong" with that? I mean, obviously I'm going to use any bag I like regardless of what others think, I just want to know: what the general opinion is on using out-dated styles?



i agree with snailz if u like it use it. everything comes back into style and with coach most stuff is timeless even the trendy sequins stuff imo.


----------



## StupidLamb

Is it just me or are there a lot of Pug owners here? Pug owners show yourselves!! And your babies!

Hope this is the right place to post this?


----------



## Beriloffun

yay for puggies!


----------



## Scottiemom

Pugs are adorable! I was at a gathering of Scotties and their owners a while back, and someone brought a pug in Scottie disguise---a little felt outfit with fringe and pricked ears. The little pug totally stole the show---so cute!


----------



## StupidLamb

Beriloffun your pug is so cute!! That is a funny story Scottiemom I would have loved to see a pic of that! lol


----------



## katev

I need help finding a name for my new baby bunny! She is an adorable, little brown-gray dwarf bunny, any ideas?


----------



## Snailz

We named our new kitten Poppy...ha ha...


----------



## StupidLamb

Snailz said:


> We named our new kitten Poppy...ha ha...



Awww...how perfect is that? How sweet.


Name the bunny Poppy too! lol I love bunnies


----------



## Snailz

Yeah it is... and my daughter sounds like she's saying "puppy"... so she's like come here "puppy" when calling her cat.... ha ha


----------



## Beriloffun

lol! its okay, I also have a chinchilla...and her name is kitty! so its like "here kitty kitty" to a big fur ball!


----------



## happybag

katev said:


> I need help finding a name for my new baby bunny! She is an adorable, little brown-gray dwarf bunny, any ideas?



Awww! How about Sydney?


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Okay...since this is not a deal, I am posting it here. I just cannot believe what it is going for!!! 
Man, if I'd have known....LOL!
Anyone wanna pop some popcorn and see how this turns out?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Poppy-X-Large-Pink-Sequin-Spotlight-Bag-13838-New-/320614042731?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa6160c6b


----------



## happybag

^ LOL I love watching the auctions in the last few minutes. 

$755 with 15 minutes left?? That is bananas.....ZOMG


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Yeah...even though I have all the sequin stuff, I still search for it everyday, just to "see how my investment is doing"...
Kinda like checking stocks. 

Yes, that price is absolutely crazy...wow. That bag retailed for $598!


----------



## happybag

I look up stuff I already own on the 'bay to check current availability and prices, too! 

I even returned a FP delete that I was on the fence about because at least 25 of them showed up on the 'bay less than a week after I bought mine. I didn't see as much value in keeping my money tied up in it at that point, and I was on the fence about it anyway...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

LOL, did you re-buy it off ebay for a cheaper amount?

ETA: I cannot wait to see the last 20 seconds of this...I bet there is a sniper or two hangin around...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

OMG, and it is from the outlet! LMAO!
They paid (at the most) $418 for that...wow...that seller is about to make some money!


----------



## happybag

Nope, after it was gone I mostly forgot about it.

LOL I see the bullseye on that creed now! Now that's profit!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

OMG ONGFJWENFIHEQFBEr!!!!!!!!!!!
 It's 1k!!!!!!


----------



## happybag

No way!!!!! Did you see that closing price???

$1,525!!!!!!!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

$1525?!?! OMG, I just totally lost my freaking mind!!!!!!!


----------



## happybag

where is that fainting smiley??


----------



## happybag

Lots of low feedback bidders, the winner has zero feedback. Worrisome?


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Hmmmm....
I smell SHILL.
Thoughts?


----------



## happybag

Sounds shilly to me!


----------



## Beriloffun

Omg why did that bag go for that much?!?!! I'm so confused!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Althought the sequin spotlights sell for a pretty penny...we have a feeling this auction was shilled.
But yeah, I have seen the XL's go for 6, sometimes 700 bucks.
This one was just ridiculous. LOL!


----------



## divabeadz

heathie02 said:


> hi there Coach lovers! I just wanted to say I haven't had a Coach in 10 years but this new Spring collection is TDF!! I will either be getting that patent red Poppy bag or one of the sequin bags!!!



I'm in the same boat as you...my last Coach purchase was in 1998.  Well, except I did make a Coach purchase this summer but immediately sent it back right after I opened it because I didn't like the leather quality and since then have seen others complain about the exact same item in that particular color (gunmetal alexandra) so I'm pretty much posting here even though I don't have any new coach to speak of...soon, very soon!




PickyCoachLover said:


> Althought the sequin spotlights sell for a pretty penny...*we have a feeling this auction was shilled*.
> But yeah, I have seen the XL's go for 6, sometimes 700 bucks.
> This one was just ridiculous. LOL!



But that wouldn't make sense.  If the price was low and the seller either placed or had someone else shill bid to up the ante or to prevent it from selling too low it would make sense but at that price it would have made sense for them to just let the next lowest bidder get it.  Just my .02 worth...lol.  

I swear, for the love of pete and all things holy, a mere week ago I hated the sequin trend and *thought* I disliked most of the Poppy line...yet thanks to you PCL, I can't get the sequin spotlights out of my head, especially the lilac and graphite.  Heck, I'm lusting after the entire spotlight line, not just the sequins.


----------



## ecj*waxy

I've seen seen things go above retail before, but that one takes the cake!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Okay guys...I am so devastated right now.
Anthracite Audrey...someone in the UK was lucky enough to snag one.
I almost cried. :cry:
I am so frustrated with hunting for this bag, I want to give up. Just give up and find a replacement. I do not see how it is SO HARD to find this freaking bag!!!

I am tired of wasting my time on it. It will elude me forever, and drive me insane, if I let it. I need to let go to save my sanity. Seriously.

Does anyone have any opinions on a good replacement? I need something to take it's place that I can be happy with....and get my mind off this one.


----------



## Snailz

Well I am home alone today with nothing to do (since I been cleaning all weekend)... so I decided to do a Coach collection photo... hope you all like it... and I will also upload close ups in my photo album...(and I threw in my Gucci scarf for the heck of it)


----------



## StupidLamb

Snailz said:


> Well I am home alone today with nothing to do (since I been cleaning all weekend)... so I decided to do a Coach collection photo... hope you all like it... and I will also upload close ups in my photo album...(and I threw in my Gucci scarf for the heck of it)




Great stuff! Love the shoes!


----------



## Sexy_Grl

Hi all..i new here in the forum... and just LOVE everything about COACH!!


----------



## happybag

PickyCoachLover said:


> Okay guys...I am so devastated right now.
> Anthracite Audrey...someone in the UK was lucky enough to snag one.
> I almost cried. :cry:
> I am so frustrated with hunting for this bag, I want to give up. Just give up and find a replacement. I do not see how it is SO HARD to find this freaking bag!!!
> 
> I am tired of wasting my time on it. It will elude me forever, and drive me insane, if I let it. I need to let go to save my sanity. Seriously.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on a good replacement? I need something to take it's place that I can be happy with....and get my mind off this one.



UK? On the 'bay or Bonz or someplace else?

I'm pleasantly surprised that one showed up!

I checked out Kristin in marcasite again today and it looked more silvery....yesterday in a different store it looked bronzey, so it's a bit of a chameleon.  It also has the gunmetal hardware which I really like, because it complements this bag nicely.

Madison Anthracite is a no-question-about-it silver/gray, definitely more gray than Kristin marcasite and a more matte "pearlized" finish IMO. It WOULD be nice if Coach released a marcasite small Kristin satchel.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

It was on ebay UK. There is no way I could have gotten it anyway.
I really am thinking about giving up on it...the search is never ending. And I don't think I could ever find a good replacement for it, honestly. 

I need a new obsession...LOL!


----------



## StupidLamb

Sexy_Grl said:


> Hi all..i new here in the forum... and just LOVE everything about COACH!!




Hi there! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## divabeadz

Just needed to post my excitement (reveal on the forum later) -- a new Coach bag will be in my possession TODAY!!!  Yayyyyyy!  There probably won't be a reveal until nighttime though once I've put my toddler to bed because I don't foresee her just sitting around playing quietly while I take and upload photos...lol.  She sees a camera and she thinks it's for her, no way I'll get away with taking bag photos unless she's in front of the bag in every one of them.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

This damage to both of my Cambridge bags has me HORRIBLY disappointed... I really was going to enjoy using them this fall... not anymore! Hope the store gives me my full $$ back for what was originally paid.


----------



## ar2020

So after a month I have finally narrowed down my choice for a wallet to just two. It is now only a matter of color:

Deep Red:






Grey:






Help so I can make the decision in the next couple days! lol I am 22 so going from the teen to adult style. Think the deep red might be more formal while the grey is trendy and will get more attention (which is good too I think).


----------



## StupidLamb

ar2020 said:


> So after a month I have finally narrowed down my choice for a wallet to just two. It is now only a matter of color:
> 
> Deep Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help so I can make the decision in the next couple days! lol I am 22 so going from the teen to adult style. Think the deep red might be more formal while the grey is trendy and will get more attention (which is good too I think).




It's a hard choice but I like the deep red. Good choices!


----------



## StupidLamb

bunnymasseuse said:


> This damage to both of my Cambridge bags has me HORRIBLY disappointed... I really was going to enjoy using them this fall... not anymore! Hope the store gives me my full $$ back for what was originally paid.



I'm so sorry about your bags  How disappointing. I would be very sad. They darn well better give you what you paid! Good luck finding something new to enjoy this season! Share with us how it goes!


----------



## StupidLamb

divabeadz said:


> Just needed to post my excitement (reveal on the forum later) -- a new Coach bag will be in my possession TODAY!!!  Yayyyyyy!  There probably won't be a reveal until nighttime though once I've put my toddler to bed because I don't foresee her just sitting around playing quietly while I take and upload photos...lol.  She sees a camera and she thinks it's for her, no way I'll get away with taking bag photos unless she's in front of the bag in every one of them.




I can't wait to see! Sounds like you have a little model on your hands! lol My niece and nephew are the same way they see that camera and want me to take pics so they can see themselves on the screen! lol


----------



## ejoy43

bunnymasseuse said:


> This damage to both of my Cambridge bags has me HORRIBLY disappointed... I really was going to enjoy using them this fall... not anymore! Hope the store gives me my full $$ back for what was originally paid.



I hope so too bunny! I couldn't believe how bad the hardware looked. It makes me want to check on all my babies to make sure they're doing okay, lol.



PickyCoachLover said:


> Okay guys...I am so devastated right now.
> Anthracite Audrey...someone in the UK was lucky enough to snag one.
> I almost cried. :cry:
> I am so frustrated with hunting for this bag, I want to give up. Just give up and find a replacement. I do not see how it is SO HARD to find this freaking bag!!!
> 
> I am tired of wasting my time on it. It will elude me forever, and drive me insane, if I let it. I need to let go to save my sanity. Seriously.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on a good replacement? I need something to take it's place that I can be happy with....and get my mind off this one.



No, don't give up! Just save the search on eBay and eventually it may show up. Don't beat yourself up hunting for it. I would casually search for it when you can rather than making it a mission. The thrill of the hunt is what makes eBay interesting, lol.


----------



## ejoy43

So what is everyone up to tonight? I'm on here obviously and I'm glancing at the Laker game every now and then. I don't really watch games, I just like having them as background noise, lol. 

I cheated on Coach today and bought my first L.A.M.B. on eBay. When I posted about my purchase in the L.A.M.B. subforum, someone PMed me saying it was their bag! That made my day since I'm not an expert on those bags and took a risk not authenticating it. I did my research of course, but the deal was so good I just couldn't risk missing out on it since the bag is an older style from 2007 or 2008. I'll share it when it arrives if anyone is interested. I know some of you Coachies are Lambies also. That brand is fascinating. I don't know why they don't have a website because it's hard to find places to buy these bags.

Anyone excited for Thanksgiving? I am because I'm off from work! I was so sure I was going to work, but I actually have a three day weekend! Yay! Aside from that, I love being with family and all the awesome food. Oh and I'm hitting the outlet the day before in hopes of seeing some of the Black Friday specials early. Hope everyone is going to have a fabulous Thanksgiving too.


----------



## blah956

ejoy43 said:


> So what is everyone up to tonight? I'm on here obviously and I'm glancing at the Laker game every now and then. I don't really watch games, I just like having them as background noise, lol.
> 
> I cheated on Coach today and bought my first L.A.M.B. on eBay. When I posted about my purchase in the L.A.M.B. subforum, someone PMed me saying it was their bag! That made my day since I'm not an expert on those bags and took a risk not authenticating it. I did my research of course, but the deal was so good I just couldn't risk missing out on it since the bag is an older style from 2007 or 2008. I'll share it when it arrives if anyone is interested. I know some of you Coachies are Lambies also. That brand is fascinating. I don't know why they don't have a website because it's hard to find places to buy these bags.
> 
> Anyone excited for Thanksgiving? I am because I'm off from work! I was so sure I was going to work, but I actually have a three day weekend! Yay! Aside from that, I love being with family and all the awesome food. Oh and I'm hitting the outlet the day before in hopes of seeing some of the Black Friday specials early. Hope everyone is going to have a fabulous Thanksgiving too.



i am cleaning up my apt and organizing. i visited The Container Store and bought some items for my shoes. Also doing some fall cleaning 

i might visit my family for thanksgiving. it'll be tough traveling back and forth!


----------



## katierose

bunnymasseuse said:


> This damage to both of my Cambridge bags has me HORRIBLY disappointed... I really was going to enjoy using them this fall... not anymore! Hope the store gives me my full $$ back for what was originally paid.




I'd be disappointed too!! 
Are you taking them back to the outlet or going to the FP store to return them. 

I was going to start going through my bags to see if I had any with this hardware, but I don't think I do, at least not that I remember.


----------



## divabeadz

bunnymasseuse said:


> This damage to both of my Cambridge bags has me HORRIBLY disappointed... I really was going to enjoy using them this fall... not anymore! *Hope the store gives me my full $$ back for what was originally paid.*



They better! I would be screaming mad if they didn't...for goodness sake, they still have the tags on them and that's not just minor pitting that you might be able to live with...that was some serious corrosion.  You'd never be able to wear a white or light colored top with those bags with that sort of corrosion.  Good luck with the returns.




ar2020 said:


> So after a month I have finally narrowed down my choice for a wallet to just two. It is now only a matter of color:
> 
> Deep Red:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help so I can make the decision in the next couple days! lol I am 22 so going from the teen to adult style. Think the deep red might be more formal while the grey is trendy and will get more attention (which is good too I think).



I like the grey best. 



ejoy43 said:


> So what is everyone up to tonight? I'm on here obviously and I'm glancing at the Laker game every now and then. I don't really watch games, I just like having them as background noise, lol.
> 
> I cheated on Coach today and bought my first L.A.M.B. on eBay. When I posted about my purchase in the L.A.M.B. subforum, *someone PMed me saying it was their bag! *That made my day since I'm not an expert on those bags and took a risk not authenticating it. I did my research of course, but the deal was so good I just couldn't risk missing out on it since the bag is an older style from 2007 or 2008. I'll share it when it arrives if anyone is interested. I know some of you Coachies are Lambies also. That brand is fascinating. I don't know why they don't have a website because it's hard to find places to buy these bags.
> 
> Anyone excited for Thanksgiving? I am because I'm off from work! I was so sure I was going to work, but I actually have a three day weekend! Yay! Aside from that, I love being with family and all the awesome food. Oh and I'm hitting the outlet the day before in hopes of seeing some of the Black Friday specials early. Hope everyone is going to have a fabulous Thanksgiving too.



That's great that it turned out to be a Tpf'ers bag so you know you're going to get something in good shape.  I've seen a few L.A.M.B. styles I've liked but have never taken the plunge. 

We're spending thanksgiving with the in-laws and will travel to see my family as it gets closer to christmas but not on Christmas b/c DH has to work on the 24th and 26th but we're not complaining since he'd been laid off for so long he doesn't dare turn down work at this point.


----------



## divabeadz

I see many of you talking about mff bags versus fp deletes.  When you go to the outlets how do you know if an item is a fp delete or an mff bag? I realize many of you know all the styles but how does someone not so savvy (like myself) know whether it's a mff or fp delete?  The nearest outlet is a few hrs away but I'm thinking I might go in February when my niece is visiting...it would be a fun little shopping trip I think.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

^^^the creed says it all if it has a bullseye on it its an fp delete if it has an F in front of the style # its MFF.


----------



## Headlighted

I'm SO excited right now. My parents have given me an early Christmas gift! I get to go to Coach and pick out a bag. Almost positive I'm going to end up with a Sophia or the putty Kristin Satchel! They figured DH and I could get our presents early because of our crappy luck on Friday!


----------



## divabeadz

oxlivhopexo said:


> ^^^the creed says it all if it has a bullseye on it its an fp delete if it has an F in front of the style # its MFF.



Thank you SO much!



Headlighted said:


> I'm SO excited right now. My parents have given me an early Christmas gift! I get to go to Coach and pick out a bag. Almost positive I'm going to end up with a Sophia or the putty Kristin Satchel! They figured DH and I could get our presents early because of our crappy luck on Friday!



Yay...you deserve to get something nice a little bit early to cheer you up after everything that's happened this week.  That was nice of your parents!


----------



## Fashiongirl909

can any body help me, i need to know how to spot a fake coach from a real one


----------



## Fashiongirl909

some girl want to sell me a coach but I don't know how to spot a real from a fake coach


----------



## blah956

Fashiongirl909 said:


> some girl want to sell me a coach but I don't know how to spot a real from a fake coach



take several pictures of it and post it on the "authenticate coach" thread


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Wonder if this one will be eventful....?

NMA, of course. And got an uneasy feel from Authenticate this, so I would not recommend buying.

This is just for fun.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Red-Sequi...913?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f6d863e9

20mins, $365....and I smell snipers. No one has bid in the past hour.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Last minute...up to $375...
Probably will be uneventful.


ETA: Went for $443! Great price for a NWT!


----------



## happybag

Oh man, I missed it!! We'll have to find another wild one to watch!


----------



## CoachIzDrugz

I've been lurking on this site for some days now and I have to say I think I'm going to love it here! Everyone seems so nice and friendly. I plan on making my first Coach purchase on December 3, during Macy's FF and I can't even describe how excited I am!

Can't wait to post with you all more.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CoachIzDrugz said:


> I've been lurking on this site for some days now and I have to say I think I'm going to love it here! Everyone seems so nice and friendly. I plan on making my first Coach purchase on December 3, during Macy's FF and I can't even describe how excited I am!
> 
> Can't wait to post with you all more.


Welcome to the boards!  Be sure to give the board posting rules a look over to avoid anything that's not allowed and I'm sure we'll see more of your posting over time!


----------



## Snailz

Welcome... your gonna like it here... I know I did when I first started and I was feeling very worried I wouldn't be accepted cause I'm the only straight guy here ( I think )... but anywho... welcome...


----------



## happybag

Hey PCL! What is it with those pink sequin Spotlights? Did you see the one that sold on Thanksgiving (NMA): http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Coach-POPPY-PINK-SEQUIN-SpotLight-SATCHEL-13821-/400173199936

It went for $1,350!


----------



## Snailz

I think that was the one that came out this past spring right before valentines day... I may be wrong... but I think I seen it in vegas when I was there for new years... I know I offered to buy one for my wife but she refused cause of the price... she's crazy...


----------



## happybag

^ Wow....these sellers are making BANK!! Your wife could have been the proud owner of a collector's item! Of course it's hard to tell which items will be in such demand later to command prices like that...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

This one sold for $1350! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...hbpvuHM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

And I am currently watching this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Sequin-Po...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa6724180


ETA: Did not read previous posts, LOL!!!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

This is seriously like the stock market...LOL!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Awww, how boring. 
Went for $400.


----------



## StupidLamb

I want a red one so bad! But just can't right now. They are SO gorgeous!


----------



## CoachIzDrugz

Geeze the closer it gets to Friday the more my anxiety goes up anticipating getting my bag! It's driving me crazy, I can't remember the last time I was this stoked to buy something. 

I've even been dreaming about Coach..losing my mind lol


----------



## purseaholic69

Hi everybody, 

I just discovered this site and thought I would ask for some advice from the people in the know. If I have posted this in the wrong place etc please let me know as I'm very new to this site.

It's days before my 30th birthday and my SO got me my first ever Coach purse. It's the Mia op art sateen maggie. I'm contemplating exchanging it for the kristen op art sateen satchel..... I'm wondering if anybody has any experience with the kristen bag? I don't know if this helps, but I'm 5'1 1/2 and of a slim build. I would've gone in store to try it out, but they said I would have to special order it.. I was also considering picking up one of the Poppy Glam totes while I was at it. Any recommendations?

Anyways. sorry for my long ramblings. I'm new and excited from finding this site. Any help or links to any threads that might help me would be greatly appreciated. Happy Holidays everybody!! :tpfrox:


----------



## CrazyLemmings

Hello my fellow coachies! I need some help! I've recently been wanting one of those coach poppy wallet wristlets (with the card slots and leopard print inside) and I can't decide whether to get it in hot pink or black? What color do you think I should get and why? Thanks!


----------



## purseaholic69

I would choose the black. Black is a timeless colour and goes with almost anything unless of course you want to be unique then pink would be your better option. I hope that was of some help to you.


----------



## ralewi

CrazyLemmings said:


> Hello my fellow coachies! I need some help! I've recently been wanting one of those coach poppy wallet wristlets (with the card slots and leopard print inside) and I can't decide whether to get it in hot pink or black? What color do you think I should get and why? Thanks!


 I have the black and it would go with more.  It really holds alot with all of it's compartments.


----------



## purseaholic69

Does anybody have a mod pic of the Kristen Op Art Sateen Satchel? I'm contemplating getting it, but was wondering what it looked like etc..... None of the stores by me carry it. You can only special order it unfortunately.


----------



## afineskyline

I got the Kristin pleated satchel yesterday, fell in love with it at the store.. but after getting it home, I am less than enthused and keep longing for the silver Sophia. Would they let me do an exchange I have the tag, but they're not on the bag anymore? :/

The satchel is beautiful, but the blue mist color, while pretty, is kind of dull. And now I feel like the shape is sort of awkward on me.


----------



## nursie

i'm quite sure from everything i've read on tpf that they will let you exchange. i would certainly try though if you are less than thrilled with your purchase!


----------



## Headlighted

afineskyline said:


> I got the Kristin pleated satchel yesterday, fell in love with it at the store.. but after getting it home, I am less than enthused and keep longing for the silver Sophia. Would they let me do an exchange I have the tag, but they're not on the bag anymore? :/
> 
> The satchel is beautiful, but the blue mist color, while pretty, is kind of dull. And now I feel like the shape is sort of awkward on me.


If it's still brand new and unused, it shouldn't be a problem to exchange it without the tag attached.


----------



## Snailz

Yeah I don't think it would be a problem... Coach likes you to be happy with your purchase... I know from experience...


----------



## clairdelune371

CrazyLemmings said:


> Hello my fellow coachies! I need some help! I've recently been wanting one of those coach poppy wallet wristlets (with the card slots and leopard print inside) and I can't decide whether to get it in hot pink or black? What color do you think I should get and why? Thanks!



I would go with pink because black is too predictable  Depends on your personality! I have a pink laptop and I get compliments on it from everyone, most people are shocked that a laptop with such a different color exists and is not tacky at ally - I'm always so glad that I went with pink instead of black/white.


----------



## blah956

i am so excited. i got the last XL spotlight in graphite from the coach boutique in dallas! :happy:


----------



## wlachance

Can someone tell me what people mean when they say they put "apple" on their bags?

Thanks from a newbie to the forum!


----------



## divabeadz

blah956 said:


> i am so excited. i got the last XL spotlight in graphite from the coach boutique in dallas! :happy:



Will you post some IRL/modeling shots with it?  I love the color and would just love to see how it looks even though I'm not in the market for a new bag  




wlachance said:


> Can someone tell me what people mean when they say they put "apple" on their bags?
> 
> Thanks from a newbie to the forum!



Welcome to the forum.  Apple Guard is a leather conditioner/protectant. I use Lexol which is basically the same type of thing - if you'd like to keep your leather looking great for years a protectant is good to have on hand...great for bags or shoes too!


----------



## wlachance

Thanks for responding.

Where can I buy the leather conditioner?  And can/should it be used on metallic or patent leather?


----------



## afineskyline

Thanks so much! They did let me exchange, yay! My salesgirl from the day before was there and said they'd make an exception 'cause she knew I had been in literally the day before. 

I am thrilled with my silver Sophia and matching wallet


----------



## dawnqueenb69

afineskyline said:


> Thanks so much! They did let me exchange, yay! My salesgirl from the day before was there and said they'd make an exception 'cause she knew I had been in literally the day before.
> 
> I am thrilled with my silver Sophia and matching wallet


 *Yeah, I did the same..But I got the display of the bag I returned!I took it home and when I was ready to carry it, I noticed markings on the straps and a spot on the sateen fabric.So I called on the 3rd and one of my fav. sa's told me to bring it in and said that they should not have sold the display because too many people handle them.Anywho, I got the small silver leather sophia and I now see why everyone loves this bag..She is stunning and since getting her, I have had so many compliments!!!!I'm happy you got the bag you really wanted*


----------



## Beriloffun

^^ yay I really have been loving coach's CS lately! Even at the outlets! This one SA at vacaville remembered me from a couple of days ago and went ahead and extended a hold on a wallet bc i couldnt come pick it up till next week. so sweet! 

On another note, I trying to study for my finals and all I want to do is go to the coach store and use my PCE and go to the outlet and pick up my stuff!! But its raining cats and dogs her...so I guess thats a sign to stay home and study haha


----------



## oxlivhopexo

ooooh i am waiting soooo patiently for a fed ex box to come with some amazing things in it and omg it shipped friday and has been sitting at fedex warehouse right near my house since. its taking too long.


----------



## ralewi

dawnqueenb69 said:


> *Yeah, I did the same..But I got the display of the bag I returned!I took it home and when I was ready to carry it, I noticed markings on the straps and a spot on the sateen fabric.So I called on the 3rd and one of my fav. sa's told me to bring it in and said that they should not have sold the display because too many people handle them.Anywho, I got the small silver leather sophia and I now see why everyone loves this bag..She is stunning and since getting her, I have had so many compliments!!!!I'm happy you got the bag you really wanted*


 I really liked your clover one.  Sorry that happened, but I'm glad you got one you like.  I can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## ralewi

oxlivhopexo said:


> ooooh i am waiting soooo patiently for a fed ex box to come with some amazing things in it and omg it shipped friday and has been sitting at fedex warehouse right near my house since. its taking too long.


 I can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

A great TPF'r buddy pointed out that Reedkrakoff.com has some deals on Fall items in their sale section!


----------



## Imaan73

Does anyone know if coach colette tote is coming in just one size or maybe small and large sizes?I saw that tote at macys but it looked kinda big so if there is small size that would be cool.


----------



## divabeadz

bunnymasseuse said:


> A great TPF'r buddy pointed out that Reedkrakoff.com has some deals on Fall items in their sale section!



I still can't afford anything even on sale but I love going there just to look - the site has so many beautiful things...especially the shoes.  OMG...drool!


----------



## supermom25

hi! i am brand new and still learning rules as i do not wantt o post in wrong thread...I am looking to find out  what coach bag I have I know it is real but that is all 
please help! thank you


----------



## divabeadz

supermom25 said:


> hi! i am brand new and still learning rules as i do not wantt o post in wrong thread...I am looking to find out  what coach bag I have I know it is real but that is all
> please help! thank you



Right next to this thread is another one called "ID this Coach item"
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205.html

Post the info about your bag or if you have a pic post that too and I'm sure you will get some quick responses about which bag you have.


----------



## supermom25

Thanks I found it and I did post info waiting for my pic to upload then i will post that too Thank you again NEWBIE


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Well...I was going to keep my mouth shut until Friday and surprise you all, but I can't stand it any longer...
I am doing a reveal Thursday or Friday! 
I have four bags (waiting on them to come in) and some other things. PCE, Outlet, Ebay, etc.
I am very very excited about it, and I could not contain this, so I wanted to give ya'll a heads up! 
Stay tuned....


----------



## Di Michelle

*Off Topic*
Elizabeth Edwards RIP


----------



## merekat703

^^ Hey I think your the new owner of my black amanda make-up bag!!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Shhhhh!!!!!! That is a part of my reveal! LMAO!


----------



## merekat703

Haha my bad!! I was browsing around and reconized the name!


----------



## Doglover1610

HI GUYS!

I've missed my fellow Coachies! My computer is down (my poor baby ), so I hardly have computer access. As soon as it's up and running, I have an eight-item reveal (two pairs of shoes and 6 assorted accessories) for ya'll! Sorry, no bags - don't need them 

I'll be back!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Imaan73 said:


> Does anyone know if coach colette tote is coming in just one size or maybe small and large sizes?I saw that tote at macys but it looked kinda big so if there is small size that would be cool.



does come in 2 sizes, the small is style #16485 and comes in black, gold, and chalk. large is style #16427 and only comes in black. op art only comes in one size. what you saw was probably the small, they are semi on the huge side.



PickyCoachLover said:


> Well...I was going to keep my mouth shut until Friday and surprise you all, but I can't stand it any longer...
> I am doing a reveal Thursday or Friday!
> I have four bags (waiting on them to come in) and some other things. PCE, Outlet, Ebay, etc.
> I am very very excited about it, and I could not contain this, so I wanted to give ya'll a heads up!
> Stay tuned....



oooooh i wanna see. but i dont think i can wait till thursday  im sure ur even more antsy waiting for them to come. well i work 1-5 thurs and 9-6 friday so be sure to do it either before or after those times so i dont miss it  lol



Doglover1610 said:


> HI GUYS!
> 
> I've missed my fellow Coachies! My computer is down (my poor baby ), so I hardly have computer access. As soon as it's up and running, I have an eight-item reveal (two pairs of shoes and 6 assorted accessories) for ya'll! Sorry, no bags - don't need them
> 
> I'll be back!



ahhh computer u need to get all better we miss doglover, so i think u need to help get her back to us and behave!!! lol


----------



## Snailz

I'm excited to see everything


----------



## PickyCoachLover

DogLover, just where have you been?! Welcome back! 
I cannot wait to see your reveal...I bet it's going to be beautiful!


----------



## glazebrookgirl

The crimson patent Sophias featured on Oprah are selling like hotcakes on ebay!  This one sold for $660 (def not my auction!).  And it is just a stock photo!  OMG!

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-MADISON-P...535?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4154e835e7

What were they at retail, $358?  Not quite as dramatic as some of those sequin spotlights, but dang!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

One of my bags for my reveal...
Tracking said it was expected today.
I waited, stared out the window, all excited...mailman comes, no bag!
  
I am so upset right now.

It hurts having my feelings hurt like that, and a BIG, huge, gigantic thank you to the USPS, as always (sarcasm). You broke my heart.


----------



## glazebrookgirl

Sorry PCL!  That sucks.  USPS tracking is horrible, it is really only good for telling you when it is delivered.  Boo!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

The thing that gets me was it actually had a "Expected Delivery Date"...for today. And although the tracking is never caught up on it, it is usually delivered when it has the date...ON the date it is supposed to.
Ah, tomorrow is a new day. I guess. LOL!


----------



## lov

PickyCoachLover said:


> The thing that gets me was it actually had a "Expected Delivery Date"...for today. And although the tracking is never caught up on it, it is usually delivered when it has the date...ON the date it is supposed to.
> Ah, tomorrow is a new day. I guess. LOL!



Picky was that the one from you know where?


----------



## PickyCoachLover

No, no, no...different one. I should be getting THAT one either today or Friday, tracking is good on that one because it is FedEx. This one...*sigh*
I got on here before class, hoping for an update... and it STILL has not updated the tracking. Since the 6th. I am crossing my fingers that they did not lose it! I checked ebay's tracking, and then I plugged the number into USPS.com itself...nothing.
Keeping my fingers crossed....I'll let ya'll know if it comes today.


----------



## Snailz

USPS tracking sucks... I tried tracking things and had it send jupdates to my email (which is synced to my droid) and when I got my package delivered it didn't show in email or online til two days later... I. Would not watch it because it is usually further than what is posted there... just keep your fingers crossed... I think you'll get it soon so we can all see...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I got it today! Wooo HOO!!!! I cannot WAIT for you all to see this baby! But it will have to be Friday, unless my other goodies come in today. 
I am so so so happy!


----------



## nursie

ok PCL..... i now NEED to know what this is!! AND the other one, you always have great stuff!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Trust me...
Friday is going to be one of the best days ever. You have to check it out...it's definitely going to be worth the hype. LOL!
I even have a small video to include also...and will probably spend most of the day uploading it, so my reveal will be tomorrow night. Unfortunately. I am still missing a couple of bags, and if they aren't here tomorrow, oh well. I am still doing my reveal, even though I will be upset. But it is so worth it!
I already have a good outfit picked out for my mod shots and everything. TONS of pics. 
Been looking forward to it all week long. Am I crazy? Yes.


----------



## nursie

yay! we are not crazy...just obsessed !


----------



## Snailz

I'm here at home waiting for a reveal... I'll be checking in once in awhile... can't wait...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Okay...I just got done with the photo shoots for all my stuff. Is 70 pictures too much? I have not even done mod shots yet, because DH is not here! LOL! I did take individual pics of everything, because ya'll know that is how I roll...I like detail. They came out GREAT!
Ya'll better grab a snack for this one. And maybe a drool bucket. 
The small vid I have...well, since some TPF'ers have subscribed to my youtube, it will come after the reveal. Like, later on tonight, 11 or 12 ish. I do not want them to find out before the rest of you all...that isn't fair. 
Oooooh I am so excited!!


----------



## Mariquel

PickyCoachLover said:


> Okay...I just got done with the photo shoots for all my stuff. Is 70 pictures too much? I have not even done mod shots yet, because DH is not here! LOL! I did take individual pics of everything, because ya'll know that is how I roll...I like detail. They came out GREAT!
> Ya'll better grab a snack for this one. And maybe a drool bucket.
> The small vid I have...well, since some TPF'ers have subscribed to my youtube, it will come after the reveal. Like, later on tonight, 11 or 12 ish. I do not want them to find out before the rest of you all...that isn't fair.
> Oooooh I am so excited!!


 
Any idea what time the picture reveal will be?  I want the popcorn to be nice and hot!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Around 7pm. IF I can wait that long. LOL!
I have 4 bags, a keychain, and lots of other little goodies to show.
DH won't be back for a while, and he has to take mod shots. I really hope he is back by 7.


----------



## Mariquel

7 p.m. Eastern time, 4 p.m. here.  Hmmmm, might have to extend my afternoon break........


----------



## Snailz

Wow 70 pics so far... is this like a christmas gift to yourself? Cause that would be so cool...


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Well...I WAS only going to get the Teal Dotted Sophia, but a couple of other things "came up" and I did not.
So I traded 1 bag for 5. But I got great deals on them! LOL!
I guess you could consider it a Christmas present from myself AND Hubby, because he bought a couple of them.


----------



## dreamscapexl

Wow, lineups at Coach were crazy today! 30-40 minutes wait just to pay for your items and then receive them!

 On a happy note, surprised my mom by paying for her Coach bag when she got to the counter (yay, Christmas!). It was funny how she started trying out one of the crossbody bags, and then other ladies saw her trying the bag and 2 of them ended up buying it too, heh.


----------



## ildera5

dreamscapexl said:


> Wow, lineups at Coach were crazy today! 30-40 minutes wait just to pay for your items and then receive them!
> 
> On a happy note, surprised my mom by paying for her Coach bag when she got to the counter (yay, Christmas!). It was funny how she started trying out one of the crossbody bags, and then other ladies saw her trying the bag and 2 of them ended up buying it too, heh.



Yes, it was a zoo at mine too.  I am so glad that I got there early because I am sure it only got worse!  

So sweet of you to buy your mum her bag !!


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

Hello!

Just saying "hi" as it's been awhile since I posted in here  Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday season so far!


----------



## n.molnar

Hi MMB


----------



## marymaryme

Interesting.



baglady39 said:


> Hi Coachies!!!
> 
> I'm starting a new chat thread for all generic chatter, not necessarily Coach related. This is our own little place to chit chat about anything on our minds, and hopefully we can get to know each other a little better.
> 
> Let the discussions begin!!


----------



## 19yearslater

Hey Coachies, since the new floorset is going out Friday will the website update tomorrow or Thursday?


----------



## ms-whitney

i know its really random but i rather not add to the chaos

suffice to say i think that a lot of ladies here work hard for their bags and it was a joy always to help someone get "the" bag they've been saving up for. literally had one girl counting her pennies, i don't remember her name but i'll never forget the look on her face.

i think that was one of my favorite things, besides gift wrapping, is helping someone and sharing in the excitement.

things mean more that way.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

ms-whitney said:


> i know its really random but i rather not add to the chaos
> 
> suffice to say i think that a lot of ladies here work hard for their bags and it was a joy always to help someone get "the" bag they've been saving up for. literally had one girl counting her pennies, i don't remember her name but i'll never forget the look on her face.
> 
> i think that was one of my favorite things, besides gift wrapping, is helping someone and sharing in the excitement.
> 
> things mean more that way.



ITA thats what means the most and what helps me survive retail seeing the happiness on someones face when you truly make them happy by going out of ur way to help them find something they want.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

is it bad when u think "omg i wana paint my nails...oooh then i wana switch my coach bag out. hmmm which coach bag do i wana switch to....ill have to check my photo album cuz i dont remember whats in all those little dustbags in my closet....hmmm what color bag... ugh what color should i paint my nails and which bag do i want them to match...hmmmmm..........?" hahaha


----------



## PickyCoachLover

/\/\ Get OUT of my head!

ETA: Don't forget..."how long must I wait for my nails to dry before I can go play with my bags?"


----------



## tabithasunshine

Hi can someone tell me how to post pics? I know its on here somewhere, but I can't seem to find it. I have them on my computer and I even have them on photobucket, but cant figure how to get them transfer on here. Thank-you for any help.


----------



## nursie

^on photobucket, click the IMG code for each picture...it will copy it, then paste to the forum


----------



## PickyCoachLover

When in photobucket on any picture, you will see a little box that has web addresses in it. One is for "direct link". Copy that (nowadays you just click on it and it copies it) and then come back here...click on the mountain icon in the quick reply box, remove the "http:/" that is there, and paste the photobucket addy into it. Voila, you have pics!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Yeah, what she said. LOL!


----------



## tabithasunshine

Thank-you *Nursie  and PickyCoachLover*  I will go and try this.


----------



## ralewi

PickyCoachLover said:


> Yeah, what she said. LOL!


 I love that LV. I can't wait for your reveal that is like my favorite LV.


----------



## tabithasunshine

Thank-you guys! It worked I think I was making it harder than it really was. It is quite easy.  I will definitely be doing reveals it was fun!


----------



## Headlighted

PickyCoachLover said:


> /\/\ Get OUT of my head!
> 
> ETA: Don't forget..."how long must I wait for my nails to dry before I can go play with my bags?"


Both of you, out of my head.  I do this all the time, and some how it's RIGHT after I finish my nails that I start thinking I need to change my bag to match. Then of course I get grumpy that I have to wait.


----------



## bettyboop671

not sure if this is where I should post, but i will go elsewhere if u can tell me where i should post...thanks...

hi ladies, i'm searching endlessly on ebay, for not so particular, but a bag that has these details:

1. two pockets outside
2. if possible only one handle w/drop of 8" or more, kinda big on the arms..lol
3. looking for in color now....brown, gold, 
4. nothing larger than 16" or smaller than 13"
5. no major sequins/bling-bling
6. any material but suede all around

THANKS ANY INFO WILL BE GREAT! here's a link to what i have already/won on ebay..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...oo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Bhibjoo%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Headlighted said:


> Both of you, out of my head.  I do this all the time, and some how it's RIGHT after I finish my nails that I start thinking I need to change my bag to match. Then of course I get grumpy that I have to wait.



yes i havent had time to switch bags yet cuz i ran outta time... my nails took 3 hours to dry.... i think i did too many coats  so i got mad everytime i saw my sophia....even though i terribly love my gathered sophia ive now carried her for a whole month... and im sick of her  idk which to carry next though im thinking a sabrina maybe grass green to get back in spring mode ugh this thought process never ends


----------



## PickyCoachLover

My problem is...I have the absolute perfect nail polish...but no bag to match.
So here is a homage until I can get the bag.


----------



## Headlighted

PickyCoachLover said:


> My problem is...I have the absolute perfect nail polish...but no bag to match.
> So here is a homage until I can get the bag.


Colour and brand please!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Revlon Top Speed #650 "Sugar Plum". It might have been just a holiday color, but I am not sure. Found it at Walgreens.


----------



## Headlighted

I must go look! Thank you PCL!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

PickyCoachLover said:


> Revlon Top Speed #650 "Sugar Plum". It might have been just a holiday color, but I am not sure. Found it at Walgreens.



oooh so pretty. yea i did my nails in yellow and i dont have a single yellow bag only thing close was my acorn sabby or my bronze julia =/ i need a yellow bag


----------



## 4vryng

PickyCoachLover said:


> My problem is...I have the absolute perfect nail polish...but no bag to match.
> So here is a homage until I can get the bag.


 
Until you can get THE bag, how about a bordeaux Ali?

Can't help it, I have Ali on my mind. Just watched Knight and Day where Cameron Diaz is carrying a black Ali around for most of the movie. I was quite impressed-- she even took a swim in the ocean with it, and it came out lookin great the next day!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

4vryng said:


> Until you can get THE bag, how about a bordeaux Ali?
> 
> Can't help it, I have Ali on my mind. Just watched Knight and Day where Cameron Diaz is carrying a black Ali around for most of the movie. I was quite impressed-- she even took a swim in the ocean with it, and it came out lookin great the next day!



hmmm now i wana see that movie  im gonna have to go get it from redbox =]


----------



## GingerSnap527

Ugh, I need to vent! I've been sick for almost two weeks now. A mix of sinus pressure, dry and productive coughing, sneezing, runny nose. I'm suppose to go on vacation in a few days 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

GingerSnap527 said:


> Ugh, I need to vent! I've been sick for almost two weeks now. A mix of sinus pressure, dry and productive coughing, sneezing, runny nose. I'm suppose to go on vacation in a few days
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!



that sucks i really hope you feel better so you can enjoy your vacation =]


----------



## bunnymasseuse

GingerSnap527 said:


> Ugh, I need to vent! I've been sick for almost two weeks now. A mix of sinus pressure, dry and productive coughing, sneezing, runny nose. I'm suppose to go on vacation in a few days
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!


I had minor sinus issues prior to Xmas but a flight or two is all it took to dislodge it and push it into full blow infection.  I finally got to the doctor last week to get some antibotics, however it's been almost a week and my left hear has STILL NOT popped... stupid infection has blocked the drainage passage!


----------



## n.molnar

awww, you poor girls


----------



## 19yearslater

Hi Coachies, I'm sure this has been asked before but I've just realized there is a Kristin clutch in GARNET! Anyone know whether other Kristin items will be made available in this color?


----------



## nanabags

I am in need of coach therapy. Why am I obsessed  with the blue Kristin. First the hobo then the satchel, these are my happy day bags. Now I must get the large hobo. Is anyone else started having these hunger pains for a certain color?


----------



## Worldswirl

Yes, me and the pink Maggie!


----------



## bellamomobella

bunnymasseuse said:


> I had minor sinus issues prior to Xmas but a flight or two is all it took to dislodge it and push it into full blow infection.  I finally got to the doctor last week to get some antibotics, however it's been almost a week and my left hear has STILL NOT popped... stupid infection has blocked the drainage passage!



Uuugh! I hope you ladies are both feeling better by now. The new year also welcomed me with a nasty cold/sinus/ear infection. My DH and I recently found out that we're expecting and I think with the baby sucking up all my energy and not being able to take anything except Tylenol, this thing has drug on and on. I finally started to feel better this past Friday, but I'm still dealing with some congestion and my right ear is still giving me trouble. Hope it clears up stat!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bellamomobella said:


> Uuugh! I hope you ladies are both feeling better by now. The new year also welcomed me with a nasty cold/sinus/ear infection. My DH and I recently found out that we're expecting and I think with the baby sucking up all my energy and not being able to take anything except Tylenol, this thing has drug on and on. I finally started to feel better this past Friday, but I'm still dealing with some congestion and my right ear is still giving me trouble. Hope it clears up stat!


Yeah, my sinus issues are gone, but it's almost 2-3 weeks later and my left ear has still not popped!
Doc said deal with it, unless i'm ready to poke a needle in there then it's not an emergency.  Sure be nice to hear better out of that side!


----------



## karolyn

Did Coach win the poll?


----------



## Snailz

Well everyone I know I been gone for awhile... just been very busy... I moced away from new mexico because of no jobs being there... so I went to where there was some life in the desert... that's right... I moved to vegas.... oh my god there are so many things to do here... I been fighting myself and trying to stay away from the coach stores and spend all my money on a few items... I need to work for awhile first... but the other day I tried on the new scarves... it was hard but I walked away... but wish me luck here in the new place...


----------



## Mariquel

Snailz said:


> Well everyone I know I been gone for awhile... just been very busy... I moced away from new mexico because of no jobs being there... so I went to where there was some life in the desert... that's right... I moved to vegas.... oh my god there are so many things to do here... I been fighting myself and trying to stay away from the coach stores and spend all my money on a few items... I need to work for awhile first... but the other day I tried on the new scarves... it was hard but I walked away... but wish me luck here in the new place...



Hey Snailz, happy New Year! You have so many temptations out there....casinos, shows, Coach boutiques and outlets!  Hope you can find a job quick and save some money.  Good luck!


----------



## Snailz

I got one already at the Aquaknox iin the Venetian... hopefully a second soon... supposed to get called for an interview...


----------



## ms-whitney

^good luck..

I recently made the mistake of blowing my nose in mid flight across the pacific..I rarely cry from pain (only sad movies) but that literally had me in tears..it was like my ear pop mode but more intense..


----------



## RilCruz76

karolyn said:


> Did Coach win the poll?


 
Yep, they did!!! 

http://www.purseblog.com/general/presenting-the-2010-pb-readers-choice-awards-winners.html


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Snailz said:


> Well everyone I know I been gone for awhile... just been very busy... I moced away from new mexico because of no jobs being there... so I went to where there was some life in the desert... that's right... I moved to vegas.... oh my god there are so many things to do here... I been fighting myself and trying to stay away from the coach stores and spend all my money on a few items... I need to work for awhile first... but the other day I tried on the new scarves... it was hard but I walked away... but wish me luck here in the new place...


I'll be in vegas next week, w00t!


----------



## sandyclaws

yay good to hear COACH won!!

and *Snailz* good luck with Vegas....i know how hard it is not to buy anything! i got 3 bags within the last couple of weeks...i need to slow my roll! hahahahaha


----------



## blah956

has anyone ever had bag withdrawal? i've had my hobo bag in repair for a while and my family is holding onto it for me until i visit... i really want my bag back! lol it is my go to bag for everyday use


----------



## Doglover1610

Still stealing computer time - ugh how frustrating!!!

I still want to reveal but with no PC...


----------



## rootie

I dreamed that I was in prison for causing a wreck after I had had a drink. It was only one drink, but I registered on the breathalizer. Prison was rough and I was really traumatized. I was very upset long after I was awake. However, the reason I had the wreck? I had just bought a new Coach bag and wasn't paying attention to traffic because I kept looking at my bag.


----------



## Snailz

Ha ha ha... sorry... but I dreamed last night that I was walking out of work and didn't wanna go home because I was to busy walking around the casino showing off my new coach messenger bag


----------



## stuffed dog

I have a stuffed coach dog. It is in the original plastic wrapping...i'd like to know what it is worth. I see people asking for $200 for them on ebay and those are unwrapped. 

Please check the pcis and let me know if you can help!

thanks!

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww8/jimscheibe/092410011.jpg
http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww8/jimscheibe/092410010.jpg
http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww8/jimscheibe/092410009.jpg
http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww8/jimscheibe/092410008.jpg


----------



## Snailz

That is so cool... I didn't even know there was a coach dog... I want one for my daughter...


----------



## blah956

so i bought my 10 year old sister another coach wristlet for xmas (i forgot the name. poppy with blossoms)...

WELL apparently now my 9 year old sister wants one but i know she only wants one cause she sees her older sister with something she doesn't have (they are the same way when it comes to toys or bday gifts). thing is, my 9 year old sister isn't responsible and has the tendency to destroy her stuff when mad (like she cut the hair entirely off her American Girl Doll when my parents refused to buy AG doll clothes). 

so yeah, she isn't getting one until she is an adult lol
the annoying thing is that my mom wants to get my 9 year old sis one just because she wants one. my reason for her to not get one doesn't seem to register in my moms brain though. her logic is "whatever she wants she gets" and "if one girl gets something, the other gets it too"...


----------



## nyssa.

blah956 said:


> so i bought my 10 year old sister another coach wristlet for xmas (i forgot the name. poppy with blossoms)...
> 
> WELL apparently now my 9 year old sister wants one but i know she only wants one cause she sees her older sister with something she doesn't have (they are the same way when it comes to toys or bday gifts). thing is, my 9 year old sister isn't responsible and has the tendency to destroy her stuff when mad (like she cut the hair entirely off her American Girl Doll when my parents refused to buy AG doll clothes).
> 
> so yeah, she isn't getting one until she is an adult lol
> the annoying thing is that my mom wants to get my 9 year old sis one just because she wants one. my reason for her to not get one doesn't seem to register in my moms brain though. her logic is "whatever she wants she gets" and "if one girl gets something, the other gets it too"...



That's sweet of you to buy your sister a wristlet! My mom used to be like that with my sister and I, only she quoted "fairness" as her reason. I understand why you wouldn't want to give your sister a Coach wristlet. Perhaps though, your Mom could withhold buying her one for a while (a few weeks maybe). During that time she could explain to your sister how precious the wristlet is and how she needs to keep it in good condition, etc. I think that the longer she doesn't have the wristlet, the more she'll cherish it when she does get it.


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

What is a good price for a large patent camel sabrina in excellent condition?  I just bought one for 199.99 free shipping is that good?


----------



## xmisspurrfect

I recently returned from vegas and I saw a girl sporting the sequin silver spotlight with a sequin silver jacket ... can I say "bling bling?" 0_o


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Yeeeeaaaahhhh...that is too much bling. Just cuz they match doesn't mean you have to wear both. LOL!
Even I wouldn't do that!
The best outfit to wear a spotlight with is a plain black shirt or blouse, and jeans or black pants. Plain-ness.


----------



## blah956

PickyCoachLover said:


> Yeeeeaaaahhhh...that is too much bling. Just cuz they match doesn't mean you have to wear both. LOL!
> Even I wouldn't do that!
> The best outfit to wear a spotlight with is a plain black shirt or blouse, and jeans or black pants. Plain-ness.



that is how i dressed with my sequin spotlight and my family told me i looked under dressed!


----------



## Warcraft Wench

I am sooo exited that I got my first "OMG where did you get that Coach bag?!" today  I was at a local knitting shop picking up some yarn to crochet some lace fingerless gloves I had been commissioned to do for a wedding show and the girl at the counter drooled over my Kristin satchel. She even called over the other ladies knitting to look at it and to feel how soft it is. I was stoked because previously a lady at the bank made a loud accusation that my Mia Maggie had to be a fake because there were no signature "C"s on it.


----------



## Snailz

I would have slapped that crazy lady...


----------



## Snailz

xmisspurrfect said:


> I recently returned from vegas and I saw a girl sporting the sequin silver spotlight with a sequin silver jacket ... can I say "bling bling?" 0_o



You were here and didn't tell me? We could have hung out for awhile... I recenty met up with Bunny... she was very nice and we had an awesome time together walking around and talking... I want to meet her again before she leaves on Sunday...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Snailz said:


> You were here and didn't tell me? We could have hung out for awhile... I recenty met up with Bunny... she was very nice and we had an awesome time together walking around and talking... I want to meet her again before she leaves on Sunday...


Yep, had a blast with you Snailz! (and the place you work had great food, thanks for the recommendation! BH went to bed full of lobster and happy!

I went to the Pinball Hall of Fame tonight and had a blast, played pinball games I haven't played since I was a pre-teen or so   There was quite a few people there, and it's a 501c company too so any money goes to the costs to operate it and then anything over that goes to the Salvation Army.


----------



## Snailz

Thank you bunny... I just want you to know that walking around with you was the first REAL conversation I had in a very long time... maybe we can go for a stroll tomorrow if your not busy between 4 and 5 in the evening... maybe... I'm glad you enjoyed your meal with us... we try to do our best... I know everything is good til you get the bill... ha ha... hope you didn't have to spend too much there... well I will text you tomorrow... good night


----------



## Camnagem

I'm new here and I just wanted to say HI to my fellow Coach addicts!  I've been a lurker for such a long time and I love it here so much (gorgeous bags everywhere, who wouldn't?!?) I figured it was time to finally sign up.

:tpfrox:


----------



## happywife18

^
Cam welcome to coach forum:welcome2:. It has been almost a year now since I bought my last bag but I still read the posts almost everyday. The girls are really nice here.


----------



## Snailz

Camnagem>>> welcome... and yeah the girls here are nice... and so are the guys... Happwife must have forgotten about me for a sec... but it's ok...


----------



## happywife18

^I'm sorry dear. I forgot that there a few guys here too.


----------



## pegleg

Hello Folks,
Long time lurker only 2nd time poster.  I have a question- I bought the Kristin patent crossbody today from FP store and didn't get a dustbag with it.  Is that normal?  I didn't ask the SA since I didn't realize that it didn't have one until I got home.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

pegleg said:


> Hello Folks,
> Long time lurker only 2nd time poster.  I have a question- I bought the Kristin patent crossbody today from FP store and didn't get a dustbag with it.  Is that normal?  I didn't ask the SA since I didn't realize that it didn't have one until I got home.
> Thanks for your help.



id go back and ask cuz fp store they're supposed to give u one.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

oh and i forgot to say welcome camnagem and pegleg =]


----------



## pegleg

oxlivhopexo said:


> id go back and ask cuz fp store they're supposed to give u one.


 
That's what I thought! But then I also thought maybe because it was a smaller bag, that's why I didn't get one? I have never purchased from FP store before- do the wallets, wristlets, etc usually come with dustbag?

BTW, thanks for the welcome


----------



## Camnagem

Thanks for the welcome (girls and guys)!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Looks like Coach quarterly numbers came out (was told by manager to check it out today when I was in the store last night)...

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704698004576103830767806622.html

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=133204570


----------



## Snailz

Yeah go back and get you dust bag... I would... I try to get my shoe horns to when I buy the shoes...


----------



## KimMelton

I'm new here too, the girls seem so friendly and that's definitely refreshing. There are so many snotty girls on forums, I've definitely had my fair share haha.


----------



## mfitzsimmons87

welcome kim =]


----------



## nanabags

I did not get a dust bag when I ordered my poppy cross body. Told me they don't come with smaller bags


----------



## oxlivhopexo

nanabags said:


> I did not get a dust bag when I ordered my poppy cross body. Told me they don't come with smaller bags



if it was a swingpack it doesnt. none of mine have had em. they usually only do em with the larger bags like they said. macys doesnt have dustbags for any of the swingpacks. even my studded kristin one didnt have one. most things that fit in the accessories category dont have em.


----------



## 4vryng

nanabags said:


> I did not get a dust bag when I ordered my poppy cross body. Told me they don't come with smaller bags


 


oxlivhopexo said:


> if it was a swingpack it doesnt. none of mine have had em. they usually only do em with the larger bags like they said. macys doesnt have dustbags for any of the swingpacks. even my studded kristin one didnt have one. most things that fit in the accessories category dont have em.


 
I saw a dustbag for an accessory only one time.  I bought a Brooke wristlet (the big size with the 3 chain links on it) and when I went to use it, to my surprise, I found a cute little dustbag inside!  Never seen one before, and never since.  Where did the cute little thing come from?


----------



## Warcraft Wench

4vryng said:


> I saw a dustbag for an accessory only one time. I bought a Brooke wristlet (the big size with the 3 chain links on it) and when I went to use it, to my surprise, I found a cute little dustbag inside! Never seen one before, and never since. Where did the cute little thing come from?


  Dustbag gnomes.


----------



## Camnagem

Phase 1 - Stuff Dust Bags Into Wristlets
Phase 2 - ???
Phase 3 - Profit!

Those dustbag gnomes need to make a trip to my house!


----------



## Warcraft Wench

Camnagem said:


> Phase 1 - Stuff Dust Bags Into Wristlets
> Phase 2 - ???
> Phase 3 - Profit!
> 
> Those dustbag gnomes need to make a trip to my house!


 
Indeed! Dustbag gnomes are cousins of the underwear gnomes...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bunnymasseuse said:


> Looks like Coach quarterly numbers came out (was told by manager to check it out today when I was in the store last night)...
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704698004576103830767806622.html
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=133204570



I must have missed this, but apparently we might see some more bags made in Vietnam and India now:



> Leather-goods maker Coach Inc. plans to gradually move some  production out of China, where labor costs are rising, and into  lower-cost countries, such as India and Vietnam.
> At the same time, China is proving a boon to Coach's sales, as  residents that have become more affluent buy the retailer's  status-symbol bags. Comparable-store sales grew by double digits in  China, which Chief Executive Lew Frankfort called "our fastest-growing  business."


----------



## tinkerbell4726

Hello everyone! I've been a lurker on this site for quite a long time but have decided to join in on the fun you girls have. I'm looking forward to making friends, getting deals, and advice on anything coach/girly lol. I'm sure my boyfriend would appreciate me talking handbags, makeup, etc. with people that care, haha.
Thanks for taking the time to read this and I hope to chat with all of you very soon


----------



## Snailz

Welcome tinker bell... and we're not all girls...


----------



## tinkerbell4726

I'm sorry I didn't mean to leave anyone out. Thank you for the welcome. I'm very excited to chat with all of you, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## ejoy43

Hey everyone! I reached 3,000 posts this morning! LOL! That's pretty sad, haha! Maybe I need to reward myself with a Coach goodie...hehe!

Oh, and I just noticed that tomorrow is my 2 year birthday on TPF! I think I really do need to celebrate with a shopping spree! Tee hee!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ugh, 1 ft of snow I had to shovel to make it in to work today!  I think I saw 30 abandoned cars on my way in (no kidding!).


----------



## Snailz

Sorry to hear that Bunny... come back to vegas... it's a nice 65 degrees today... also went to the outlet this morning and picked this new scarf up... couldn't resist at only 15 dollars!


----------



## tinkerbell4726

Snailz I love the scarf! What a great deal as well. I'm going to the outlet on next friday I am so excited!


----------



## Snailz

Yeah they also have a white and blue... I might get it Saturday...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Snailz said:


> Sorry to hear that Bunny... come back to vegas... it's a nice 65 degrees today... also went to the outlet this morning and picked this new scarf up... couldn't resist at only 15 dollars!


Love the scarf, is it a cash/wool mix or 100% wool?  Some of the mens line items are beautiful, sadly they rarely give men's items 100% cashmere.


Snailz said:


> Yeah they also have a white and blue... I might get it Saturday...


I guess it depends on how often it gets cool there to use it Snailz   Granted, I have like 6 cashmere scarves and I have to force rotation to get them all used!


----------



## Snailz

Oh I'm going to wear it... I was wearing my gucci scarf here in the summer... but this scarf is 100 merino wool... as is my new beanie!!!... went to the other outlet again this morning and got very good news... first of all they had beanies so I got one... for another 15 dollars...(pic below)... and also there is construction going on at the southern outlet stores... but one new store is going to be the biggest coach outlet store... with one whole side witth mens stuff... so that. Opens in april and I can't wait... but here is my new beanie with scarf too...


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Looks great! I knew you all were getting a men's outlet but I didn't know when!


----------



## Snailz

Yeah it's exciting... well I'm excited


----------



## Disney Des

I am new here and just wanted to introduce myself. A friend of mine collects Coach bags and has been trying to lure me away from my other bag obesssion for a time now, so I found this forum and hopefully I will find a bag that catches my fancy!


----------



## Pinkified J

Welcome Disney Des!!  

 My flats from Coach just arrived in the mail..
When I opened the box found ups, I found the shoebox dented in several places and there was no yellow ribbon tyed on it!! Just a rubber band... 

How common does this occur?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^All my shoes come with a rubber band holding the box together.


----------



## Pinkified J

^Really??
Last time I ordered, the shoes had a yellow ribbon. Oh well, must have been for the holidays then.. 

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Snailz

Mine came with ribbon... but when I ordered mine I was right there in florida so the package traveled about 100 miles... maybe less...


----------



## ms-whitney

it depends on whether its a store or jax that shipped it to you, and if when ordered the giftwrapping option was selected

jax always does it with rubber band unless its asked for giftwrap, but i believe they put it in a box and ribbon.

if its a store they might use ribbon instead, whether its asked for giftwrapping or not, but, they are often lazy and will not rebox it, so they just put a ribbon around it (even when you select the giftwrapping selection i mean)

hope that makes sense


----------



## cristalena56

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy i get to goto the orlando coach outlet in march!! im so giddy lol  its where i made my first coach purchase a few years ago


----------



## Snailz

I was at that outlet this past summer...


----------



## happybag

*Blizzard!* 






http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/storm-takes-aim.html


----------



## Disney Des

happybag said:


> *Blizzard!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/storm-takes-aim.html


 
Lol, blizzard there and compelte opposite here in California. It got into the 80's here last week and I had to break out the shorts a few days.


----------



## Camnagem

OMG!  That blizzard is HUGE!

It's so damn cold here in Colorado!  It's -11 atm.  Negative eleven! !@%!*&#!

I'm a Southern Cali native transplanted here and I'm freezing my butt off!  The hubs is from Detroit originally so he's right at home (and wearing shorts I might add).  I'm wearing a snowsuit...INDOORS! lol!


----------



## Snailz

I remember being in montana in the fall... I was freezing... and seen people playing at the park and stuff in shorts and a tee shirt... I'm from new mexico... I can't stand no cold


----------



## cristalena56

Disney Des said:


> Lol, blizzard there and compelte opposite here in California. It got into the 80's here last week and I had to break out the shorts a few days.



its been in the 70s and the past couple days its been cold. according to weather.com its 40 degrees right now here in phx


----------



## oxlivhopexo

omg i die if only we coulda been at this party. to only touch swatches of coach's leather XD

http://www.facebook.com/update_security_info.php?wizard=1#!/photo.php?fbid=10150093349091693&set=a.10150093347181693.266577.24902886692&pid=6384526&id=24902886692


----------



## nursie

oxlivhopexo said:


> omg i die if only we coulda been at this party. to only touch swatches of coach's leather XD
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/update_security_info.php?wizard=1#!/photo.php?fbid=10150093349091693&set=a.10150093347181693.266577.24902886692&pid=6384526&id=24902886692


 

i love their little lab coats with the COACH emblem on them!!!


----------



## littles717

correct me if i sound like a complete moron, but is that green leather actually the shape of the alligator??? or an alligator, or croc, or whatever animal it came from?! i usually dont think about leather and where it comes from lol, but that pic almost freaks me out a little!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i didnt notice that it is kind of an odd shape...hmmm?


----------



## _Lulu_

Hi!

Newbie here. I've always been a fan of LV, but have come across so many Coach items I love lately.. and not to mention I love the price tag a whole lot more than LV's, LOL.

So here I am, in the Coach forum. What should I buy first? LOL.


----------



## Snailz

Hi lulu... welcome... hmmm what first? That's a hard question... but there are a lot of helpful people here ... I'm sure your gonna like it here...


----------



## BagLadyCC

_Lulu_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie here. I've always been a fan of LV, but have come across so many Coach items I love lately.. and not to mention I love the price tag a whole lot more than LV's, LOL.
> 
> So here I am, in the Coach forum. What should I buy first? LOL.


 


Welcome Lulu!  I'm still fairly new on this purse forum myself but have been a Coach girl for awhile now.

I myself love the Madison line.  The Madison Sophia is quite popular at the moment.  Have you looked online to see if anything has caught your eye?
Go for a Sophia purse....you'll love it!!!


----------



## Snailz

Well my family has been bugging me about getting a dog... so I'm thinking of something small... like something miniture or toy sized... and after looking around the net locally I just found out that Coach made dog collars... which I think is really neat... and makes me want to get a mini dog a little more... just wondering if anyone out there has bought the dog collars and how you liked them...


----------



## _Lulu_

Ohhh I am loving everything Madison. At this point I think my first purchase will be the gathered leather wallet. There are no stores near me, so am thinking I find one on eBay and get it authenticated before bidding.


----------



## Snailz

Yeah always get it authenticated... I am currently looking at dog collars... ha ha...


----------



## _Lulu_

Dog collars.. oh another thing for my wishlist 

What sizes do they come in? I have a shihtzu x maltese, do they make them to fit dogs of this size or just little teacup Paris dogs? LOL.


----------



## Snailz

So far I seen from xs to xl... or about 7" to 18" I think...


----------



## _Lulu_

Thanks Snailz!

Will be on the lookout for one now


----------



## 4vryng

Snailz-- did you get a dog yet?  Or will you buy a dog to fit the collar you find, haha.  Kinda like putting the cart before the horse.

I bought a collar at the outlet last year.  They had three of them, and I bought only one.   They were only like $10-$15 each.  Now I have two dogs and only one Coach collar.  Why, oh why, did I only buy one?

Oh, they are really nice quality.  And I like the cute little charms on them!


----------



## Snailz

We just got our dog this morning...


----------



## Snailz

Well I just called our local coach store... well one of them... ha ha... and they told me that the Coach Pet line has been discontinued... and online they only have the leashes left... so nowit makes me want one even more...


----------



## 4vryng

Aw, your little doggie is so adorable!  Is it a puppy?  What kind?  Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Snailz

Yeah she's 4 months old... was told its a Chi/Terrior mix... now I need a small collar... prefferably black


----------



## _Lulu_

Your doggy is oh so cute! Makes me want another one.. was contemplating visiting the local Pound the other day. My partner would probably kill me.. I've already taken in a dog from the Pound and a dumped kitten, lol.


----------



## Snailz

Ha ha... thanks... she's still a puppy and is very energetic...


----------



## blah956

well ladies and gent(s). i officially cheated on coach and think the love affair is finally over. it was good while it lasted but i guess every relationship has it beginnings and ends..


----------



## oxlivhopexo

blah956 said:


> well ladies and gent(s). i officially cheated on coach and think the love affair is finally over. it was good while it lasted but i guess every relationship has it beginnings and ends..



im sure its not over for good u'll find you way back.  i cheated and got a mk bag last week....but a bought a few coach accessories this week and im sure ill buy a bag soon...


----------



## nursie

blah956 said:


> well ladies and gent(s). i officially cheated on coach and think the love affair is finally over. it was good while it lasted but i guess every relationship has it beginnings and ends..


 
well know i need to know who you went tom-foolerying around with!  you have the best picks of coach imo but it's great to branch out!


----------



## Disney Des

So excited! My mom got a PCE card in the mail and said "You want this? I am never using it." Hopefully it isn't raining too bad on my day off so I can drive to the outlet


----------



## Christian

_Lulu_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> Newbie here. I've always been a fan of LV, but have come across so many Coach items I love lately.. and not to mention I love the price tag a whole lot more than LV's, LOL.
> 
> So here I am, in the Coach forum. What should I buy first? LOL.



Welcome LuLu! same here...my sister and I used to be a fan of LV & Hermes but I have branch out to Coach now. They came up with lots of new styles lately that interested me. I got the MSB Gathered Leather and Sophia Gathered Leather and absolutely love it. Please let us know which one you pick as your first. Have fun!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

HisWife & lov- so Kristin Sage or Kristin Tote? 

Did you see baglady39 got the Kristin Tote in the peony color? Ahhh, its so gorgy!!


----------



## lov

CoachGirl12 said:


> HisWife & lov- so Kristin Sage or Kristin Tote?
> 
> Did you see baglady39 got the Kristin Tote in the peony color? Ahhh, its so gorgy!!



Dont get the sage !! LOL!


----------



## lov

Let me go back and see the tote. BRB


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> Dont get the sage !! LOL!


LMFAO...haha, I don't want to get a black bag, or do I? LOL, ugh, typical black bag, I need a summer bag, but I'm scared that the Kristin tote is going to be too large for me... the dimensions make it seems huge! I use to have the inlaid peyton tote, which was my FAVORITE bag until it fell apart on me...gosh I loved that bag (in the cream)


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> Let me go back and see the tote. BRB


Where the heck is the reveal of the python kristin tote? I can't find the girl that revealed it!!


----------



## lov

CoachGirl12 said:


> LMFAO...haha, I don't want to get a black bag, or do I? LOL, ugh, typical black bag, I need a summer bag, but I'm scared that the Kristin tote is going to be too large for me... the dimensions make it seems huge! I use to have the inlaid peyton tote, which was my FAVORITE bag until it fell apart on me...gosh I loved that bag (in the cream)




I dont know, If its like the old kristin tote it is big BUT totally doable.


----------



## BellestChele

S, here is the Kristin Python tote:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/valentines-day-spring-2011-kristin-reveal-instant-pics-662752.html


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> I dont know, If its like the old kristin tote it is big BUT totally doable.


Yep, I just got it confirmed, the coral flap kristin satchel next to her kristin tote (is the old tote), not the new tote, I don't think I looked close enough, LOL... the tote looks huge though none-the-less, even if it was the older Kristin Tote... <sigh> I'm done w/bags, LMAO


----------



## lov

CoachGirl12 said:


> Yep, I just got it confirmed, the coral flap kristin satchel next to her kristin tote (is the old tote), not the new tote, I don't think I looked close enough, LOL... the tote looks huge though none-the-less, even if it was the older Kristin Tote... <sigh>* I'm done w/bags, LMAO*






ROFL!!!!  It's pretty! I'd do either one.


----------



## lov

CoachGirl12 said:


> Yep, I just got it confirmed, the coral flap kristin satchel next to her kristin tote (is the old tote), not the new tote, I don't think I looked close enough, LOL... the tote looks huge though none-the-less, even if it was the older Kristin Tote... <sigh> I'm done w/bags, LMAO




which picture are you looking at?


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!!!! It's pretty! I'd do either one.


haha, I just looked at the dimensions... the inlaid peyton tote was 14x12 which was PERFECT for me... this kristin tote is 16x13... sheesh...


----------



## CoachGirl12

This is NMA, but here's this is pretty much the exact same size as the new Kristin Totes...

http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-Kristin-B...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8de07e9

I remember these and thought the zip top totes were huge...


----------



## lov

I think I like Halles better.


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> I think I like Halles better.


Yep, ITA, but just comparison for size... I wonder how tall Halle is... it fits her frame perfectly...


----------



## lov

I tried one of the old kristin ones at the outlet the other day, it was cute. I passed then I wished I hadnt and it was too late. Someone had taken it. 14214 was the number


----------



## lov

CoachGirl12 said:


> Yep, ITA, but just comparison for size... I wonder how tall Halle is... it fits her frame perfectly...




5 ft 5.5 in


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> 5 ft 5.5 in


Hmmm wow... I wonder if I'd like the Kristin Tote then in the Shell Pink (the new one)...


----------



## lov

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hmmm wow... I wonder if I'd like the Kristin Tote then in the Shell Pink (the new one)...




16815 in black. Really pretty!! I think that would be better than the sage.
Remember Shell pink no glaze, it will attract dirt like a magnet. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> 16815 in black. Really pretty!! I think that would be better than the sage.
> Remember Shell pink no glaze, it will attract dirt like a magnet. Just my humble opinion.


True! Ok, so I definitely have it down to either the Kristin Tote or the Kristin Round Sage... not sure of the color yet, but deciding on the bag first is the main decision, LOL


----------



## lov

CoachGirl12 said:


> True! Ok, so I definitely have it down to either the Kristin Tote or the Kristin Round Sage... not sure of the color yet, but deciding on the bag first is the main decision, LOL




Doesnt that just bring us right back to the beginning, LMBO!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> Doesnt that just bring us right back to the beginning, LMBO!!


Yep!  Whew, that was a lot of work, LMAO


----------



## lov

ROFL! I'm tired I'm going to go take a nap. See ya later.


----------



## CoachGirl12

lov said:


> ROFL! I'm tired I'm going to go take a nap. See ya later.


Me too! Later girl


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

Hey ladies, sorry I am late to the chat! I am at work so I am on TPF on and off. My tote should be delivered tomorrow, since there is no mail today due to the holiday. I will be sure to post pics and modeling pics. I am taking my sage back on Wednesday. It is gorgeous but just isn't for me. It is too structured and too large. It seems great for someone with someone with a dressier style but I am pretty casual so totes work great for me.


----------



## CoachGirl12

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I am late to the chat! I am at work so I am on TPF on and off. My tote should be delivered tomorrow, since there is no mail today due to the holiday. I will be sure to post pics and modeling pics. I am taking my sage back on Wednesday. It is gorgeous but just isn't for me. It is too structured and too large. It seems great for someone with someone with a dressier style but I am pretty casual so totes work great for me.


YAY girl, can't wait to see your reveal, that way I'll know which bag would best suit me!!


----------



## Snailz

Well I been busy the past few weeks... anyway... this whole city life is fun... and this is actually the first time I had a physical street address... (sort of hard to have one when your from my part of NM) anyway... I just started getting into the whole ebay thing... actually got a few things for a cheap price... and still with the tags... ha ha... anyway I just got one yesterday in the mail and I had to put it on once I got the package opened... just a beanie but I like it and was excited... but here it is...







Oh yes.. one quick question... is it wrong to be wearing more Coach than my wife when we go out? Ha ha ha


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Nothing wrong with that at all


----------



## Snailz

Ok good... cause I find myself going out with my shoes, scarf,and beanie... it's not all with the signature c's so not everyone knows its coach, but still....


----------



## tinkerbell4726

Snailz said:


> Ok good... cause I find myself going out with my shoes, scarf,and beanie... it's not all with the signature c's so not everyone knows its coach, but still....



I wish my boyfriend had an idea what style was and dressed in Coach like you lol His sense of style looks like he walked off a 1980 something Metallica music video lmao


----------



## Snailz

Ha ha... thank you... I try... and also I did grow up with only my mom and three sisters... no brothers... so I sort of picked up a few things... ha ha... still straight though...  i'm pretty sure of it...


----------



## LoveTheC

Hi Ladies,

I am new to the ins and outs of Coach bags.  I purchased my first one about three years ago and am just now catching the Coach bug.  Anyway, I have been eyeing a Legacy bag on *bay, and noticed there is a little "X" imprinted on the top corner of the creed.  I was wondering what the little "X" means; it is the first one I have come across.  Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.  The seller says the bag was purchased at Saks.  Here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-Ca...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07a6998a


----------



## nursie

LoveTheC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to the ins and outs of Coach bags. I purchased my first one about three years ago and am just now catching the Coach bug. Anyway, I have been eyeing a Legacy bag on *bay, and noticed there is a little "X" imprinted on the top corner of the creed. I was wondering what the little "X" means; it is the first one I have come across. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. The seller says the bag was purchased at Saks. Here is the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Legacy-Ca...442?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f07a6998a


 

scroll down to post #11 in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...-questions-faq-and-reference-info-158400.html


----------



## Snailz

LoveTheC said:


> Hi Ladies,



Guess I'm one of the ladies now... ha ha... welcome LoveTheC... don't feel bad... I get it here all the time... I'm trying to bring Coach back to life in the mens area...


----------



## LoveTheC

Snailz said:


> Guess I'm one of the ladies now... ha ha... welcome LoveTheC... don't feel bad... I get it here all the time... I'm trying to bring Coach back to life in the mens area...


 
My apologies, Snailz.  The minute I posted, I realized my mistake.


----------



## LoveTheC

nursie said:


> scroll down to post #11 in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-re...-questions-faq-and-reference-info-158400.html


 
Thanks for the tip, Nursie.


----------



## DesignerElla

I am closer to getting my honey into liking a Coach item, like a wallet or something. He was disgusted over price and design of Swarovski for men and he said he'd prefer a Coach wallet...

He also said he basically finds Louis Vuitton boring. He told me he doesn't see anything special about their bags. (People generally carry the boring ones!)

But still, he doesn't like fashion. He never gets opinions about my stuff. Says he's clueless - but he CAN rag on other things! So I think he likes my style!


----------



## DesignerElla

tinkerbell4726 said:


> I wish my boyfriend had an idea what style was and dressed in Coach like you lol His sense of style looks like he walked off a 1980 something Metallica music video lmao



Haha. I am basically my honey's stylist (and I gave him a makeover when we were in earlier days). I always pick something that's "him" but I keep him a little bit more elevated than he might be. Although when he wants to dress ratty, I don't ALWAYS change him. I let him be him - even though we really don't match at all sometimes!!!

I like the beanie, btw!


----------



## Snailz

Thanks... my wife goes through me... does this match? Do these go together? Ha ha... and I somehow realize the difference between the two ?'s.... and I'm the one who notices other ladies bags first... oh god I'm ruined...


----------



## LoveTheC

If anyone is around, I was wondering if anyone owns a Coach handbag or wallet in the color Citron.  I have never seen this Coach color in person, but in photos it looks like Chartruese.  Can anyone verify what the color looks like in person as I am interested in buying a Citron handbag and possibly matching wallet on *bay.  Thanks so much


----------



## blondeambitious

No idea what color citron is...is it yellow or green? I googled 'citron' and Wikipedia said it was a piece of fruit from the Citrus family.

Ha ha...can you tell I am bored? I'm home for lunch, waiting for this handyman guy to repair my kitchen cabinet....I am hungry, but do not want him watching me eat....LOL


----------



## tinkerbell4726

DesignerElla said:


> Haha. I am basically my honey's stylist (and I gave him a makeover when we were in earlier days). I always pick something that's "him" but I keep him a little bit more elevated than he might be. Although when he wants to dress ratty, I don't ALWAYS change him. I let him be him - even though we really don't match at all sometimes!!!
> 
> I like the beanie, btw!



It's funny that I complain about his style when I completely enable it lol Im always buying him band tees and skinny jeans but he does happen to look so damn good in them lol  I am thankful that when it comes to us dressing up he always goes above and beyond and out dresses me half the time. What can I say? I love my Greek metal musician lol


----------



## LoveTheC

blondeambitious said:


> No idea what color citron is...is it yellow or green? I googled 'citron' and Wikipedia said it was a piece of fruit from the Citrus family.
> 
> Ha ha...can you tell I am bored? I'm home for lunch, waiting for this handyman guy to repair my kitchen cabinet....I am hungry, but do not want him watching me eat....LOL


 
It seems to be a mix between yellow and green, which is what chartreuse is, but I am not 100%.  I'd love to know myself


----------



## Chops

I don't really want to create a whole new post to ask a silly question so I thought I'd ask it here. Feel free to yell at me if I am doing this wrong. 

I bought a gorgeous Ella bag a few weeks ago. Sold out online and all the stores near me, so I found one in another state and had it shipped to my house. 

It arrived in plastic bag but the tag had been clipped and was tucked inside the purse. The bag is 100% perfect, the leather is gorgeous, and it was clearly new, so it didn't bother me really that the tag had been cut. 

I have decided to return the bag. I've never taken it out of my house, never used it. It is still in the dust bag with the stuffing inside. I've admired it a few times but that was it. 

Can I return it to a local Coach store, or am I not able to because the tag was cut? Again, nothing wrong with it, I just changed my mind. I have the receipt and all.

Thanks for any input. Again, sorry to crash the chat thread...


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Snailz said:


> .... and I'm the one who notices other ladies bags first... oh god I'm ruined...


 
When we're out shopping my husband asks me "is that a real Coach bag she's carrying"? He notices handbags more than I do.

Then a few days ago we were sitting at a table in a small restaurant waiting for our "to go" order to come. In walk two women and of course my husband noticed the Coach bag she was carrying and asked me if it was real. I said "ach - eee -- double hockey sticks NO". 

So what does he do behind my back when our order number is called and I walk up to get it? He set my Camel Sophia right on the edge of the table pointing right at the women as they walked passed. My face turned 7 shades of red as he laughed and said they should know what a real one looks like.


----------



## Snailz

^^^ ha ha ha... my wife asks if some are real... here in vegas there are soooo many fakes out here... but oh well... but anyway I'm here to say that I got my new bag... well my first actual Coach bag... and I like it... its a khaki signature camera bag... and I walked into a FP store last night... and they walk me to the mens department and show me the NEW travel bag they got in the exact same day I bought mine... and I could just kick my self... but I'll get it later... I'm still loving this one right now... anyway... you can see it on the Coach website under the new arrivals... let me get a good pic...


----------



## Snailz




----------



## Snailz

Oh yes... almost forgot to show my new id lanyard...


----------



## Doglover1610

Stopping in to complain about my lack of luck on eBay/Bonz in scoring a patent black Ergo tote w/Legacy lining.....


----------



## DesignerElla

Snailz said:


> Thanks... my wife goes through me... does this match? Do these go together? Ha ha... and I somehow realize the difference between the two ?'s.... and I'm the one who notices other ladies bags first... oh god I'm ruined...



Haha. My honey notices Coach a lot even without the signature. He doesn't know everything - we've only been together a little over two years, but he recognizes other details besides Cs.

He's awesome!!


----------



## DesignerElla

LoveTheC said:


> If anyone is around, I was wondering if anyone owns a Coach handbag or wallet in the color Citron.  I have never seen this Coach color in person, but in photos it looks like Chartruese.  Can anyone verify what the color looks like in person as I am interested in buying a Citron handbag and possibly matching wallet on *bay.  Thanks so much





blondeambitious said:


> No idea what color citron is...is it yellow or green? I googled 'citron' and Wikipedia said it was a piece of fruit from the Citrus family.
> 
> Ha ha...can you tell I am bored? I'm home for lunch, waiting for this handyman guy to repair my kitchen cabinet....I am hungry, but do not want him watching me eat....LOL



That's funny b/c I don't know chartreuse!!

BTW I don't like our handymen hearing me pee - and that gets rough.


----------



## DesignerElla

Jardin de Lis said:


> When we're out shopping my husband asks me "is that a real Coach bag she's carrying"? He notices handbags more than I do.
> 
> Then a few days ago we were sitting at a table in a small restaurant waiting for our "to go" order to come. In walk two women and of course my husband noticed the Coach bag she was carrying and asked me if it was real. I said "ach - eee -- double hockey sticks NO".
> 
> So what does he do behind my back when our order number is called and I walk up to get it? He set my Camel Sophia right on the edge of the table pointing right at the women as they walked passed. My face turned 7 shades of red as he laughed and said they should know what a real one looks like.



Sometimes my honey says "there was a bag you didn't notice, where were you (in your mind)?" or "hey you missed a bag". Hehe.

I look at MOST bags, but usually only if they are cute, designer or UGLY, like obviously turn my head back and stare. I'm bad.

*Add*

Haha, I like why he did that.


----------



## Snailz

Yeah I notice the other bags without the C's too... my wife is almost clueless about those... she's like huh? Where? What? Oh well... but I do complment people I see with nice bags... like without the Signiture C's and they always get this big smile on their faces....


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Snailz said:


> ... let me get a good pic...


 
That's really a nice bag! I could see myself carrying that when we go metal detecting to the beach in summer. It's cool that both you and your wife like Coach cause you can borrow each other's stuff lol. My hubby likes only the men's wallets.


----------



## Snailz

That's why I had to buy my own... I kept trying to take hers... not her purse... but her crossbody satchel... (iforgot the name of it)... but I have a pic of me wearing it somewhere... I think this thread or the action thread...


----------



## Snailz

Here iit is...


----------



## Just a Fan

Hi!!!! This is my very 1st post! I am from Puerto Rico and I am addicted to Coach, and I am looking for a cure... Coach bags!!

I really like Chanel... but it's so expensive for me right now.. still a masters degree student... (I want the Chanel quilted gold chain shoulder bag, the smaller, in black...) 
I have it on my wish list and I am only waiting the best moment to ask my boyfriend for it as our wedding's first anniversary gift (I am not even married yet!) :weird:

I don't know what is the issue with LV bags... I just don't really see myself buying one.

Anyway, I am in love with Coach!! I am really desperate, I am even pulling my hair off (almost a joke!) to see again a 25% sale or coupon at Macy's so I can get the Coach Poppy Legacy Rocker, and then I will ask my bf to bring me a Coach gathered leather in black and then a kristin, omg! I want them all!! Also I want an umbrella, a wallet, a scarf... a... and.. and...lol

I also like Jewelry, shoes (but not desperate, since i prefer buying a lot of dresses instead of having my closet full of shoes)

To finish, I love this forum and people sharing pics!!

Cheers!


----------



## ms2sweetvintage

Does anyone know how to obtain coach hangtags once they are missing from a handbag ??????????


----------



## Snailz

Just a fan... and... ms2sweetvintage... welcome... 
JAF... I know what you mean by getting addicted... we have to stop by our local outlets at least once a week... (if not 2 to 4 times)... ha ha... good luck with your wedding and getting the bags you want and probably deserve...

M2SV... I wondered the same thing and forgot all about it.. one tag was stolen off my wifes purse at our wedding reception... pissed me off... dammit... at a wedding recption!! Somebody stole the tag off the brides purse...


----------



## Tracis30

Hey Snailz, I like your new Khaki man bag!!!  I got my husband the water buffalo wallet for Valentines Day.  It's sweet!  Now I tease him that he loves Coach too!!


----------



## Snailz

^^^ thank you... I love it to... lately I been hearing whispers behind my back... "see he has a Coach bag"... ha ha ha... and "look at his bag"... my wife just gives me that look... hey... it's not my fault I am confident enough to rock a Coach Bag... I walk around OWNING that bag...


----------



## Tracis30

LOL I bet you do rock that bag!!!  And there's some husbands out there wishing you wouldn't, so their wives would get off their backs!!  I like it and I'm proud of ya!


----------



## Just a Fan

Snailz said:


> Just a fan... and... ms2sweetvintage... welcome...
> JAF... I know what you mean by getting addicted... we have to stop by our local outlets at least once a week... (if not 2 to 4 times)... ha ha... good luck with your wedding and getting the bags you want and probably deserve...
> 
> M2SV... I wondered the same thing and forgot all about it.. one tag was stolen off my wifes purse at our wedding reception... pissed me off... dammit... at a wedding recption!! Somebody stole the tag off the brides purse...



Just to make it clear, I have no wedding plans! yet... 

Here we have one factory outlet, which I have never visited, and also a Coach boutique and a Macy's. 

Oh, and so sorry for the tag loss!!


----------



## lov

ms2sweetvintage said:


> Does anyone know how to obtain coach hangtags once they are missing from a handbag ??????????



Call coach they will send you one free


----------



## Snailz

Well those guys out there need to step it up... I'm bringing Coch back alive in the mens area... the way it started once upon a time in 1941...


----------



## Snailz

Well... when I was buying my bag I was telling my wife I wanted one like hers (cross body) but didn't want it so flat because of my wallet going in there.... and I like to make fun of myself cause I just don't care... she said to get the same one she had in a different color... but I like her. Color... then I told her I would get the same one and when I'm in a rush I might grab the wrong one.... and when I get to work or to the store I'll look for my wallet and be like "OMG... I grabbed the wrong purse!" Ha ha... and she would be stuck without her fem stuff somewhere else... ha ha... sorry... I just forgot to tell that little story...


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Just a Fan said:


> Hi!!!! This is my very 1st post!....


 
Welcome. I enjoy the pictures too because the professional photos lack so much detail and here you can see what it might really be like. A lot of bags that I saw at first on Coach.com I thought "yuck, what happened to Coach", and then I saw them here and it was a different story. Well, have fun!


----------



## Just a Fan

THANKS JARDIN DE LIS!


Well Hi, i need immediately help, I will make my first COACH purchase tomorrow! yay! but... i have a problem... I can't decide which bag I should buy for everyday use meanwhile I can buy more bags. 

 I like colorful bags like the Coach Poppy legacy rocker satchel or tote... but I tried them on and I immediately thought that I looked childish. I am 25 years old and have a little baby face.

Another thing is I love black or cream bags like the sophia line, madison leather, madison clover bag (i dont remember exact names, but hope you get the idea)

I dont like to have a small handbag for now...

PLEASE HELP ME DECIDE!! are the colorful poppy line for teens?

p.d. also my boyfriend doesnt like colorful things since he says it get the attention of people too much.. he is a serious kind of guy...who will never wear a Coach men's shoulder bag or else. He likes things black and serious looking woman... so all those reason makes me debate for which bag to choose as first, since i WILL BE USING IT TOO MUCH!!


----------



## marie0505

Hello, 
Does anyone know where I can sign up for the coach factory emails and sales?


----------



## oxlivhopexo

marie0505 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know where I can sign up for the coach factory emails and sales?



either coach.com or coach outlet stores as far as i know.


----------



## qudz104

i just ordered my HG bag with my PCE!!! its backordered, but whatever.. at least im finally going to get it soon!! im so excited!!! cant wait to do my reveal!!


just thought id put that out there. lol


----------



## Just a Fan

Hey I am smelling and staring at my first Coach bag!!!! I bought my baby with the 25% off!!!!  

I got a poppy perfume too!!!! omggggg and two shopping bags! I have the legacy striped one and the other I think it's the new shopping bag and I have not seen them here, it's white with a picture of a coach bag... so I told her to put my coach bag and perfume in both shopping bags!!!

I also bought some Pandora, some clothes on Express and Macy's and got Lancome makeup and promotion goodies! jajaja I had a great shopping day!!


----------



## Snailz

I seen the new shopping bag the other day... I thought it was neat... and congrats...


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I just listed 3 of my Coach bags on Craigslist - I don't use them anymore but it still made me pretty sad.  I'm using my LV bags pretty much exclusively but they were my first designer bags.  This is also the first time I've ever sold a bag (or anything) online so wish me luck!


----------



## Modemouth

I have decided I have to participate in this great forum.  I have learned so much by lurking.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Me too!  I learned how to spot a fake from a mile away when I was lurking - even with brands I don't own.  I spotted a fake Fendi the other day and I've never even held one before!


----------



## LoveTheC

Does anyone know if online exclusives ever end up in the Outlets?  I really like the Madison Embellished Leather Sophia in Silver/Putty, but will most likely end up purchasing the gathered leather sophia instead.  I'm just wondering if anyone has ever seen/found an online exclusive in the outlets.  TIA my fellow Coachies


----------



## Modemouth

Hi I have been lurking and learning a lot!  My options as far as Coach shopping are limited here in WY.  :tumbleweed::tpfrox:


----------



## Jersey Girl

qudz104 said:


> i just ordered my HG bag with my PCE!!! its backordered, but whatever.. at least im finally going to get it soon!! im so excited!!! cant wait to do my reveal!!
> 
> 
> just thought id put that out there. lol


 


Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## Snailz

Just stopping by to say Happy 100th Woman's Day... if you have a bridge event near you I hope you make it out there


----------



## RaeRae09

Hello everyone!

I have some questions about authenticating a Coach cashmere muffler scarf. Does anyone know where I should post such a question?


----------



## oxlivhopexo

RaeRae09 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have some questions about authenticating a Coach cashmere muffler scarf. Does anyone know where I should post such a question?



head over to the coach shopping thread and there's an "authenticate this" thread over there. you can post any authenticity questions over there and they'll help u out =]


----------



## oxlivhopexo

here's a link to the page.


----------



## RaeRae09

oxlivhopexo said:


> here's a link to the page.



Thank you!


----------



## ralewi

I thought I left my raisin kristin wristlet in the restroom at work. I live about 40 minutes from my job.  I called and no one turned it in. I thought I might have left it in my desk drawer.  So I drove back to my job in rush hour traffic and all the way there I was thinking how I was going to replace all my coach stuff including the wristlet.  I was not even thinking about the cash that was in it.  Thankfully it was in my desk drawer.  Just had to vent and only another coachie would understand.


----------



## RaeRae09

ralewi said:


> I thought I left my raisin kristin wristlet in the restroom at work. I live about 40 minutes from my job.  I called and no one turned it in. I thought I might have left it in my desk drawer.  So I drove back to my job in rush hour traffic and all the way there I was thinking how I was going to replace all my coach stuff including the wristlet.  I was not even thinking about the cash that was in it.  Thankfully it was in my desk drawer.  Just had to vent and only another coachie would understand.



I bet that was a relief finding it! 

Something like that happened to me once, and there's nothing like sweet relief from that nightmare! Haha.


----------



## madame BERGDORF

does COACH bag comes in a dust bag????


----------



## blah956

madame BERGDORF said:


> does COACH bag comes in a dust bag????


 
yes. some do. if you buy at an outlet, not always. the swingpacks and most accessories don't


----------



## ralewi

Can anyone tell me why I can't see everyone's avatar?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ralewi said:


> Can anyone tell me why I can't see everyone's avatar?


Do you have images blocked on your browser? Try logging in/out.


----------



## ralewi

bunnymasseuse said:


> Do you have images blocked on your browser? Try logging in/out.


 I will try that thanks.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

I couldn't find a specific Introduction thread so I figured I would post here.  

I am new to TPF, although I have known of its existence for a couple years and referenced it in the past.   My name is Amber and I live in Oregon.  I only have a few Coach pieces but I am on the hunt for more that I love.

I am actually trying to figure out how I can find a specific style (my Mom fell in love with a bag that had a denim patchwork print years ago and I would like to find it for her), and also how I can find out what the bags that I do have are called.  If someone can point me in the right direct (is there a style photo Guide or something?), I would greatly appreciate it.  Thanks!  I am looking forward to becoming a part of this community.


----------



## fox0r

Try the "ID this Coach Item!" thread.  Pictures there will be VERY helpful.  You can also post the style numbers (inside of the bag there is a creed label, it has two sets of numbers -- the second set after the hyphen is the style number) and see if someone knows what it is.


----------



## Fancy_Pants

fox0r said:


> Try the "ID this Coach Item!" thread.  Pictures there will be VERY helpful.  You can also post the style numbers (inside of the bag there is a creed label, it has two sets of numbers -- the second set after the hyphen is the style number) and see if someone knows what it is.



Thanks so much.  I will post pics there.


----------



## Daelilly

oxlivhopexo said:


> head over to the coach shopping thread and there's an "authenticate this" thread over there. you can post any authenticity questions over there and they'll help u out =]



Love your signature. I totally agree with purse selections in the Fall line.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Daelilly said:


> Love your signature. I totally agree with purse selections in the Fall line.



thanks... i really really want all 4, im hoping they arent too expensive though but i think they will be. i think i should start looking for a second job


----------



## LunaLove

oxlivhopexo said:


> thanks... i really really want all 4, im hoping they arent too expensive though but i think they will be. i think i should start looking for a second job



I agree I need a second job, cause I really love the red one!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

LunaLove said:


> I agree I need a second job, cause I really love the red one!



haha maybe even a third job and a ramen diet...imagine the amazing bags we could afford then


----------



## LunaLove

Good god, for real. I really need to get on it. LoL! But I almost fell off my chair when I saw that red bag. seriously.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i know i had the same reaction. just imagine how amazing it will be in real life if it looks that good in the picture


----------



## Daelilly

I need to see these bags being carried, so I have a better idea on the size.  That might change things.  Too big, too little, or just right.


----------



## Daelilly

oxlivhopexo said:


> haha maybe even a third job and a ramen diet...imagine the amazing bags we could afford then


   Ramen diet......:lolots:ITA


----------



## oxlivhopexo

sooooo im assuming that the reason everything i read on tpf is upside down and or backwards is because our lovely mods decided to play an april fools joke on us? lmao it took me a few minutes to figure it out 

tuo ti erugif ot setunim wef a em koot ti oaml ?su no ekoj sloof lirpa na yalp ot dediced sdom ylevol ruo esuaceb si sdrawkcab ro dna nwod edispu si fpt no daer i gnihtyreve nosaer eht taht gnimussa mi oooooos


----------



## Snailz

Livhope... I seen your new sig pic... and it made me think of my daughter... she found an ad for a chuck e cheese in the newspape while I was at work... so she folded up the ad and told her mom "I'm going to put this in my purse and show my dad and tell him I want to go to Chuck E. Cheese... he's going to say Yes because i'm going to say PLLLLLEASSSSEEEEEE...." and when I got off work she ran to her purse for her ad... and showed me all the coupons and pictures and stuff... then she did her pplllleaasssssse....ha ha...


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Snailz said:


> Livhope... I seen your new sig pic... and it made me think of my daughter... she found an ad for a chuck e cheese in the newspape while I was at work... so she folded up the ad and told her mom "I'm going to put this in my purse and show my dad and tell him I want to go to Chuck E. Cheese... he's going to say Yes because i'm going to say PLLLLLEASSSSEEEEEE...." and when I got off work she ran to her purse for her ad... and showed me all the coupons and pictures and stuff... then she did her pplllleaasssssse....ha ha...



bahahaha thats too cute =]


----------



## Jardin de Lis

Snailz said:


> ..."I'm going to put this in my purse and show my dad and tell him I want to go to Chuck E. Cheese... he's going to say Yes because i'm going to say PLLLLLEASSSSEEEEEE...."


 
Awe, your daughter is precious!


----------



## Jessi319

I'm just thinking about the fact that I own more purses than I'll probably ever carry, not all of them necessarily designer pieces.  I pick up my favorite ones at times, and remember why I loved them in the first place: that thrill of discovery, the smell of the leather, etc.  But realistically, I feel so stuck.  My day to day existence is a quick trip to where I work at a barbershop, where my choice of handbag means pretty much nothing.  I am not a stick thin model-esque girl who can wear all the pretty clothes and accessories that make you look so "pulled together"and chic,   with your handbag being icing on the cake. And I rarely go out for a fun or dressy night out,  sadly, for various reasons which I hope will improve with time.  So, why do I even have these gorgeous bags?  Anyone else feel this way?  Like your purses are being wasted on you?


----------



## KayuuKathey

I just thought about the most randomest Coach items I own. lol When you go to the Coach outlet, you go too much. havent been with mum in 1 year. I stopped buying Coach after a while but if anything catches my eye, sure.

I have a black soft leather agenda, beanie hat (normal black but soft), bookmark, 2 sling messenger bags, and 2 key fobs. lol.


----------



## Snailz

Jessi319 said:


> I'm just thinking about the fact that I own more purses than I'll probably ever carry, not all of them necessarily designer pieces.  I pick up my favorite ones at times, and remember why I loved them in the first place: that thrill of discovery, the smell of the leather, etc.  But realistically, I feel so stuck.  My day to day existence is a quick trip to where I work at a barbershop, where my choice of handbag means pretty much nothing.  I am not a stick thin model-esque girl who can wear all the pretty clothes and accessories that make you look so "pulled together"and chic,   with your handbag being icing on the cake. And I rarely go out for a fun or dressy night out,  sadly, for various reasons which I hope will improve with time.  So, why do I even have these gorgeous bags?  Anyone else feel this way?  Like your purses are being wasted on you?



Not every guy like the "stick model" figure... I know cause I'm one of them.... don't feel bad because you think your not fit to go out or have nice bags...I love a woman who knows what she looks like and is not afraid to show it... wal around like your worth a million plus... but not all snobby ha ha... that goes to far... but you should feel more confident in yourself... but if you really do feel that way about your bags there's lots of girls out there. Who could give them a second life... yesterday at work some guys finally seen my bag and tried giving me hell about it all night... but I didn't care... then all the girls seen my bag at the end of the night and said to those guys that they wish more men would buy coach bags... and the guys didn't know what to say... cause all the girls liked what I. Was doing and all walked me out... turns out the guy who started it was being picked up by his mom... ha ha... I told him his mommy said to hurry up before she left him with 2 dollars to catch the bus home... anyway... just be comfortable with yourself...


----------



## Snailz

April 15th!!!!! I can't wait... we're finally getting our mens outlet here...


----------



## Jessi319

Snailz said:


> Not every guy like the "stick model" figure... I know cause I'm one of them.... don't feel bad because you think your not fit to go out or have nice bags...I love a woman who knows what she looks like and is not afraid to show it... wal around like your worth a million plus... but not all snobby ha ha... that goes to far... but you should feel more confident in yourself... but if you really do feel that way about your bags there's lots of girls out there. Who could give them a second life... yesterday at work some guys finally seen my bag and tried giving me hell about it all night... but I didn't care... then all the girls seen my bag at the end of the night and said to those guys that they wish more men would buy coach bags... and the guys didn't know what to say... cause all the girls liked what I. Was doing and all walked me out... turns out the guy who started it was being picked up by his mom... ha ha... I told him his mommy said to hurry up before she left him with 2 dollars to catch the bus home... anyway... just be comfortable with yourself...


 
I appreciate your thoughts on it all.  I actually am pretty happy with myself and my life.  I just feel like I am so low key, so casual, non dressy- in my job and in my social life- so a pretty & pricey bag is a little "overkill".  Like wearing chanel to go wait tables LOL.   But I hang onto my favorites just because I like how they look and feel, and I never give up on the "idea" that I might actually have an occasion to use them properly.


----------



## Snailz

I work with girls here at a restraunt who wear their Gucci and LV bags just to wait tables... do what makes you feel good...


----------



## whateve

Jessi319 said:


> I'm just thinking about the fact that I own more purses than I'll probably ever carry, not all of them necessarily designer pieces.  I pick up my favorite ones at times, and remember why I loved them in the first place: that thrill of discovery, the smell of the leather, etc.  But realistically, I feel so stuck.  My day to day existence is a quick trip to where I work at a barbershop, where my choice of handbag means pretty much nothing.  I am not a stick thin model-esque girl who can wear all the pretty clothes and accessories that make you look so "pulled together"and chic,   with your handbag being icing on the cake. And I rarely go out for a fun or dressy night out,  sadly, for various reasons which I hope will improve with time.  So, why do I even have these gorgeous bags?  Anyone else feel this way?  Like your purses are being wasted on you?


I have gotten a Coach fetish the last year, and I'm retired! I rarely go anywhere, but I love my purses. I have several that are too small for me to ever use, but they are so cute that I just like looking at them. I guess you could think of them like artwork - you enjoy looking at them and when you use them, other people can enjoy them. By the way, I have some that I think are absolutely fabulous, but probably because of my age and frumpiness, nobody ever compliments me on them, except when I go into a Coach store. I don't even leave the house every day, so most of the time they don't get used. And I just saw a Chanel ($2700) that I don't want to live without, but I don't think the hubby will allow that. So I don't think I'm going to stop finding new ones to fall in love with. Just think of it like a hobby. Your purses aren't wasted on you. You are the only one that needs to enjoy them. Everyone else is probably secretly jealous!


----------



## Jessi319

whateve said:


> I have gotten a Coach fetish the last year, and I'm retired! I rarely go anywhere, but I love my purses. I have several that are too small for me to ever use, but they are so cute that I just like looking at them. I guess you could think of them like artwork - you enjoy looking at them and when you use them, other people can enjoy them. By the way, I have some that I think are absolutely fabulous, but probably because of my age and frumpiness, nobody ever compliments me on them, except when I go into a Coach store. I don't even leave the house every day, so most of the time they don't get used. And I just saw a Chanel ($2700) that I don't want to live without, but I don't think the hubby will allow that. So I don't think I'm going to stop finding new ones to fall in love with. Just think of it like a hobby. Your purses aren't wasted on you. You are the only one that needs to enjoy them. Everyone else is probably secretly jealous!


 
That's a good way of looking at it.  I just pick up some of those bags, and I just smile and feel good inside.   I guess it's like pretty lingerie:  You feel pretty wearing it, but nobody else has to know about it


----------



## iq101

I'll be buying my first Coach when I go for vacation next week ! I just cant decide what to get ! A wallet or a bag ! The Kristin line has certainly caught my eye ! 
Whatever I get.. I want to be able to carry it everyday. If I get a wallet... It'll certainly have a longer life since I'm a unversity student and I can't imagine my Coach being damaged or something while I'm in school. 
Any suggestions appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## mommyoftwins

iq101 said:


> I'll be buying my first Coach when I go for vacation next week ! I just cant decide what to get ! A wallet or a bag ! The Kristin line has certainly caught my eye !
> Whatever I get.. I want to be able to carry it everyday. If I get a wallet... It'll certainly have a longer life since I'm a unversity student and I can't imagine my Coach being damaged or something while I'm in school.
> Any suggestions appreciated
> Thanks


 
Buy a Tote bag, Its just so versatile, Long lasting goes well with almost any outfit. Coated Canvas would be the way to go. And you'll get tons of use out of it. Just my two cents.


----------



## K. Powers

Hello ALL,
looking for a COACH 25% off coupon... Anyone receive one they won be using?


----------



## ildera5

K. Powers said:


> Hello ALL,
> looking for a COACH 25% off coupon... Anyone receive one they won be using?



Hi, perhaps place your request in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-pce-and-card-events/share-your-apr-may-pce-here-post-if-676309.html


----------



## iq101

mommyoftwins said:


> Buy a Tote bag, Its just so versatile, Long lasting goes well with almost any outfit. Coated Canvas would be the way to go. And you'll get tons of use out of it. Just my two cents.



Thank youuuu
A tote seems a good idea ! It'll be able to hold a couple of my books too. I think I'll check them out when I'm actually in a store.. because I think I should stop checking the Coach site every half an hour


----------



## Retrograde

Hello everyone. In case no one knows, the Coach outlet store in Tulalip is handing out 30% off (total price) coupons, which seems to work for any item.


----------



## Snailz

I noticed here in vegas I would only get the 30 percent off like once a week... cause I was visiting them almost evry other day... but now it's nothing but 30 percent... I haven't seen the 20 coupon in almost 2 months...


----------



## Imaan73

Hi everyone can anyone guide me about apple brand products for protecting leather bags from weather?Where can you find those products?


----------



## Nicala

Coach has always been my go-to for purses (and sneakers) ever since I was younger. I own quite a few of them. The quality is superb and lasts a long time. Well worth my investment


----------



## wanted_cordova

Imaan73 said:


> Hi everyone can anyone guide me about apple brand products for protecting leather bags from weather?Where can you find those products?



leatherstuff . com

And some Burlington stores have them.  That's the only places I've seen.


----------



## cgui

Imaan73 said:


> Hi everyone can anyone guide me about apple brand products for protecting leather bags from weather?Where can you find those products?



my burlington had them on this tiny little shelf (they didn't even look like they were for sale) near the women's jackets (it wasn't by leather jackets, but definitely cold-weather jackets). none of the sales associates knew what i was asking for when i asked for the product.


----------



## Imaan73

thank you ladies for your guidance.


----------



## Snailz

Happy Mothers day to all of you out there...


----------



## Mariquel

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!


----------



## Jessi319

cgui said:


> my burlington had them on this tiny little shelf (they didn't even look like they were for sale) near the women's jackets (it wasn't by leather jackets, but definitely cold-weather jackets). none of the sales associates knew what i was asking for when i asked for the product.


 

same in my Burlington!!   I asked a sales associate and she directed me to the linens ! > Not there.   I finally wandered around looking for leather coats, but they ended up being stuck on top of a circular rack of non leather jackets !


----------



## IrishMutt

Jessi319 said:


> I'm just thinking about the fact that I own more purses than I'll probably ever carry, not all of them necessarily designer pieces. I pick up my favorite ones at times, and remember why I loved them in the first place: that thrill of discovery, the smell of the leather, etc. But realistically, I feel so stuck. My day to day existence is a quick trip to where I work at a barbershop, where my choice of handbag means pretty much nothing. I am not a stick thin model-esque girl who can wear all the pretty clothes and accessories that make you look so "pulled together"and chic, with your handbag being icing on the cake. And I rarely go out for a fun or dressy night out, sadly, for various reasons which I hope will improve with time. So, why do I even have these gorgeous bags? Anyone else feel this way? Like your purses are being wasted on you?


 
I was struck with the Coach and (to my dismay) Prada fever a few months ago.  I am more comfortable in my Justin Gypsy ropers, blue jeans and a Carhardt jacket, and I telecommute so I work out of my home office barring the occasional flight to NJ..  so I've also had that feeling that my new pretty bags are wasted on me.  But... they aren't.  :o)   Because when I carry them, a chunky country bumpkin or not, I *feel* like a million dollars.  So enjoy.. life is too short to not feel as good as possible yourself.  

My husband was chuckling this weekend when we went to the grocery store.  I had a hideous sunburn, tired as sin from a full weekend of running, sporting hair in a clip, hardly any makeup and my ratty sweats, but carrying my leather Coach with her pretty purple polka dotted bow. He said my bag was better dressed than I was but phhhftt..  Whatever.  ;o)


----------



## Jessi319

IrishMutt said:


> I was struck with the Coach and (to my dismay) Prada fever a few months ago. I am more comfortable in my Justin Gypsy ropers, blue jeans and a Carhardt jacket, and I telecommute so I work out of my home office barring the occasional flight to NJ.. so I've also had that feeling that my new pretty bags are wasted on me. But... they aren't. :o) Because when I carry them, a chunky country bumpkin or not, I *feel* like a million dollars. So enjoy.. life is too short to not feel as good as possible yourself.
> 
> My husband was chuckling this weekend when we went to the grocery store. I had a hideous sunburn, tired as sin from a full weekend of running, sporting hair in a clip, hardly any makeup and my ratty sweats, but carrying my leather Coach with her pretty purple polka dotted bow. He said my bag was better dressed than I was but phhhftt.. Whatever. ;o)


 
haha.  Yeah, I'm glad you get what I am saying.  I don't think my hubby always gets the need for a closet full of bags but I do love pretty bags.  And I find myself thinking.... "I sure wish I had a chic outfit to pair this bag up with"  but chic outfits would be a waste too, with my job, etc.  But I don't consider my purses a waste...I DO carry them when I can.


----------



## IrishMutt

Jessi319 said:


> haha. Yeah, I'm glad you get what I am saying. I don't think my hubby always gets the need for a closet full of bags but I do love pretty bags. And I find myself thinking.... "I sure wish I had a chic outfit to pair this bag up with" but chic outfits would be a waste too, with my job, etc. But I don't consider my purses a waste...I DO carry them when I can.


 
I totally get it.  My daily work attire, barring a burst of inspiration, is Bunny Slippers and something comfy.  I'm in deep trouble if my boss ever wants to get a webcam for conferences.  :o)

When I do go mingle with humans, like on my last trip to NJ, one of the older guys said, "We like when you visit, you have pretty things (bling and bowed bag) and you smell good."  I died laughing..  the little things that make construction workers happy!  Sorta like me and my bags!

I'm waiting for a new Brooke to arrive today.. lol.. I must get it from UPS before the old grump gets home and starts lecturing me.  :ox


----------



## prisytomboy

Hello,

I am looking to purchase a XX and someone from told me that items are sold on TPF, is that true?  If so, where is the link/forum for the selling items?  I think I would feel more at ease buying from here than other places.

TIA!!!


----------



## 4vryng

prisytomboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a Coach Zoe (large or editorial) and someone from told me that items are sold on TPF, is that true? If so, where is the link/forum for the selling items? I think I would feel more at ease buying from here than other places.
> 
> TIA!!!


 
Nope, selling is actually not allowed on tPF.  See the Buying/Selling on tPF section in tPF rules:
http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=113&a=8

A lot of tPFers do use bonanza, so you could look there, and eBay does have good buyer protection policies, so if you're careful and do your homework, it's pretty safe. 

If you're considering buying anything online, be sure to have it authenticated here first: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html

Good luck!


----------



## prisytomboy

4vryng said:


> Nope, selling is actually not allowed on tPF.  See the Buying/Selling on tPF section in tPF rules:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=113&a=8
> 
> A lot of tPFers do use bonanza, so you could look there, and eBay does have good buyer protection policies, so if you're careful and do your homework, it's pretty safe.
> 
> If you're considering buying anything online, be sure to have it authenticated here first:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-577470.html
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## proffashionista

Ok, ladies--the care card to my Parchment Ella is either totally lost or it got filed away with my paperwork records for another bag.  Anyone out there iwth the Parchment Ella who can tell me what care card came with the bag?  I suspect it's the "Specialty Leather" care card but don't want to just presume.  Not that I have anything wrong with my bag....just want the right instructions on had, just in case....TIA!!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

proffashionista said:


> Ok, ladies--the care card to my Parchment Ella is either totally lost or it got filed away with my paperwork records for another bag.  Anyone out there iwth the Parchment Ella who can tell me what care card came with the bag?  I suspect it's the "Specialty Leather" care card but don't want to just presume.  Not that I have anything wrong with my bag....just want the right instructions on had, just in case....TIA!!!


Your suspicion is correct.  The card I have says... 

"SPECIALTY PRODUCT"

"To remove dirt from your handbag/accessory, wipe its surface with a dry cloth only.  Due to its delicate nature, this item should not be treated with Coach cleaning products."


----------



## proffashionista

ecj*waxy said:


> Your suspicion is correct.  The card I have says...
> 
> "SPECIALTY PRODUCT"
> 
> "To remove dirt from your handbag/accessory, wipe its surface with a dry cloth only.  Due to its delicate nature, this item should not be treated with Coach cleaning products."



Wow, you have been extra super duper helpful to me tonight.  Thank you so much!


----------



## ecj*waxy

proffashionista said:


> Wow, you have been extra super duper helpful to me tonight.  Thank you so much!



You're very welcome!


----------



## _Lulu_

Hey everyone.

Not sure if there are any fellow aussies in this thread. I am new to coach, don't have a store near me, but will be in the Gold Coast area soon. They have informed me they don't have a Madison gathered accordion wallet. Just wondering if someone can shed some light on wether these wallets are a continuing item? Or are items released then once new items are out they are not re-stocked?

I really wanted this wallet, I know I could get it off eBay, but want my first coach to be the "boutique experience" lol.

Also if someone could shed some light on pricing here vs pricing in America... is it cheaper to purchase from America even with postage?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Another case for "spray your bags":
I was in the kitchen going to the living room with a plate and a small tupperware of nacho cheeze heated up.  I lost the grip, and it fell, splattering all over the place as well as it landing on top of my RECENTLY PURCHASED COACH CANVAS Barrett shoes with the beachy pattern from last year.

I had just sprayed them with the Wilsons' Leather protectant spray about a week ago, they still had the tongues hanging out from being sprayed.  I grabbed them immediately and took them to the sink, running hot water on them and helping spray the cheese off of the canvas.

End result?  White stayed white, no yellow stains from the cheese and the shoes look like nothing hit em'.


----------



## bunnches

bunnymasseuse said:


> Another case for "spray your bags":
> I was in the kitchen going to the living room with a plate and a small tupperware of nacho cheeze heated up. I lost the grip, and it fell, splattering all over the place as well as it landing on top of my RECENTLY PURCHASED COACH CANVAS Barrett shoes with the beachy pattern from last year.
> 
> I had just sprayed them with the Wilsons' Leather protectant spray about a week ago, they still had the tongues hanging out from being sprayed. I grabbed them immediately and took them to the sink, running hot water on them and helping spray the cheese off of the canvas.
> 
> End result? White stayed white, no yellow stains from the cheese and the shoes look like nothing hit em'.


 

That is fantastic!  I usually treat my bags with LMB Miracle Shield as it protects from oils, dirt, rain spots, etc.  I havent treated my Pythons though cause it says they are delicate and not to be cleaned or treated.  Do you know if this is really true, or can you treat these bags as well?


----------



## hanna0510

Hi, can someone identify this coach bag? thank you so much!


----------



## Worldswirl

The closest boutique near me is a stand alone store that I never go to, I prefer to go to one of the mall Coach stores because the selection is better whenever I check Coach.com for availability. Anyway I went there today to make a return and the entire front door and one of the windows was boarded up because of a burglary A MONTH ago with a sign that says "use other door..sorry" 

I went around to the other door on the other side and it was locked. They were supposed to open at noon. This is a very affluent area and I'm a bit surprised they haven't fixed it up by now at least. I wouldn't be surprised if they just closed it altogether. I never see a soul there when I'm picking up lunch next door. 

It was sad to see a closed Coach store all boarded up like that.


----------



## krystlerox

Hi everyone, I'm not sure if I am posting this question in the right place but here it goes anyway..
Does anyone know if the FP Coach stores sell anything like candy, or something like that at the register for around $2-$10? It can be anything like an impulse buy type thing..

The reason I ask, is that I am going to the Coach store in Buffalo, NY (Walden Galleria Mall) this Saturday with one of those $100 off a $300 purchase, and I want to buy a bag for $298 and use the coupon and I don't want to end up spending $400 just to use the coupon.. I have never been to a FP Coach store that's why I don't know the answer to this..

Thanks


----------



## 4vryng

krystlerox said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure if I am posting this question in the right place but here it goes anyway..
> Does anyone know if the FP Coach stores sell anything like candy, or something like that at the register for around $2-$10? It can be anything like an impulse buy type thing..
> 
> The reason I ask, is that I am going to the Coach store in Buffalo, NY (Walden Galleria Mall) this Saturday with one of those $100 off a $300 purchase, and I want to buy a bag for $298 and use the coupon and I don't want to end up spending $400 just to use the coupon.. I have never been to a FP Coach store that's why I don't know the answer to this..
> 
> Thanks


 
The least expensive thing that I'm aware of is the fabric or leather cleaner and leather moisturizer, for $10 each. Next least are some key fobs and ponytail scarves starting at $38.


----------



## krystlerox

4vryng said:


> The least expensive thing that I'm aware of is the fabric or leather cleaner and leather moisturizer, for $10 each. Next least are some key fobs and ponytail scarves starting at $38.



Thank you, I really could use some leather cleaner. I didn't know they sold that.


----------



## 4vryng

krystlerox said:


> Thank you, I really could use some leather cleaner. I didn't know they sold that.


 
You're welcome!  Not all bags recommend using the cleaner/moisturizer, so read the care card before using it on your bag.  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jessi319

Finding a nice, vintage Coach bag at the thrift shop isn't something that happens everyday.  Today I went into a Salvation Army, and they usually offer items with  a certain color tag for half off- so I try to only buy what I can afford, hopefully at half off.  I swear, this store had AT LEAST 12 nice vintage Coaches spread around different places in the store, of course NONE of them were half off, and if money were no object I'd have bought at least  4 of them, but, even at only $20 to $40 each ( not a bad price )  I just couldn't do it.  Makes me _crazy_ thinking of those Coaches sitting there.  And don't ask me where the store is, cuz I'm not telling my secrets


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

krystlerox said:


> Hi everyone, I'm not sure if I am posting this question in the right place but here it goes anyway..
> Does anyone know if the FP Coach stores sell anything like candy, or something like that at the register for around $2-$10? It can be anything like an impulse buy type thing..
> 
> The reason I ask, is that I am going to the Coach store in Buffalo, NY (Walden Galleria Mall) this Saturday with one of those $100 off a $300 purchase, and I want to buy a bag for $298 and use the coupon and I don't want to end up spending $400 just to use the coupon.. I have never been to a FP Coach store that's why I don't know the answer to this..
> 
> Thanks


 They will probably let you use the coupon on the $298 it's close enough to the $300


----------



## ppppeanut

Ok, so this is a little silly to ask, but can someone tell me how to edit and combine multiple pictures together so they appear as one pic/file. I notice that some of you have combined a few pics together to make your signature picture. I have a PC with windows XP at work and a Macbook at home, so I hope I can do this. How do you ladies do this to your pictures??? I know that you can only have max one pic for your signature pics on here. 

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!!!


----------



## BonBonz

ppppeanut said:


> Ok, so this is a little silly to ask, but can someone tell me how to edit and combine multiple pictures together so they appear as one pic/file. I notice that some of you have combined a few pics together to make your signature picture. I have a PC with windows XP at work and a Macbook at home, so I hope I can do this. How do you ladies do this to your pictures??? I know that you can only have max one pic for your signature pics on here.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
Do you have photoshop or some other photo editing software? If so, you would create a new image that's about 3.5w x 1h and no more than 100dpi resolution. Otherwise, it'll be too large and mods will remove it. Then place your images one by one next to one another.


----------



## ppppeanut

BonBonz said:


> Do you have photoshop or some other photo editing software? If so, you would create a new image that's about 3.5w x 1h and no more than 100dpi resolution. Otherwise, it'll be too large and mods will remove it. Then place your images one by one next to one another.


 
Thanks! I figured it out using the Paint program hahaha


----------



## proffashionista

bunnymasseuse said:


> Another case for "spray your bags":
> I was in the kitchen going to the living room with a plate and a small tupperware of nacho cheeze heated up.  I lost the grip, and it fell, splattering all over the place as well as it landing on top of my RECENTLY PURCHASED COACH CANVAS Barrett shoes with the beachy pattern from last year.
> 
> I had just sprayed them with the Wilsons' Leather protectant spray about a week ago, they still had the tongues hanging out from being sprayed.  I grabbed them immediately and took them to the sink, running hot water on them and helping spray the cheese off of the canvas.
> 
> End result?  White stayed white, no yellow stains from the cheese and the shoes look like nothing hit em'.



That was not just a case of luck, but a stroke of genius to have treated them ahead of time.  And even in the midst of such a freak-type accident, your beauties stayed beauty-ful.  Great news.  Now I need to go and get some of that protectant spray.  I forgot all about Wilson's products til you posted this! They are really good products.


----------



## Snailz

Hey everyone... I know I been gone a long long time.. butt I been soooo busy... I just wanted to know if anyone looked at the new mens products... have you seen the way they overlapped the old and new signature C's??? I think it's neat and different... but haven't decided if I like it or not... maybe it's just not on the right type of bag for me... I think a backpack with that print would look awesome...


----------



## Snailz

Well nobody ever said anything about my post... but here it is... Textured multi C tote... what do you guys think? Aheem... ladies... what do you ladies think?


----------



## KatK

Snailz, I kinda like the overlap prints and the dark print on top of the army green canvas really works for this bag.  Nice, very nice.


----------



## KatK

Snailz said:


> Well nobody ever said anything about my post... but here it is... Textured multi C tote... what do you guys think? Aheem... ladies... what do you ladies think?



How much is it?  I'm really thinking my hubby would love this.


----------



## blah956

don't like it.


----------



## Snailz

Only 298... not bad...


----------



## Robicslady

I love it!  I would buy it for Me!


----------



## muggles

*Can't wait until Friday to see the new floorset!*


----------



## JaneK

hey all, totally brand new here so i hope this is the right place. i write a lot about the fashion industry and am looking to gather some expertise on the handbag category and want to put together a panel of experts for various brands, starting with coach. at this point tho i'm not sure how to reach out....my email is laskain@aol.com if that helps. apologies in advance if this is the wrong place!


----------



## YokelMel

Snailz said:


> Well nobody ever said anything about my post... but here it is... Textured multi C tote... what do you guys think? Aheem... ladies... what do you ladies think?


 

Like


----------



## YokelMel

Jessi319 said:


> Finding a nice, vintage Coach bag at the thrift shop isn't something that happens everyday. Today I went into a Salvation Army, and they usually offer items with a certain color tag for half off- so I try to only buy what I can afford, hopefully at half off. I swear, this store had AT LEAST 12 nice vintage Coaches spread around different places in the store, of course NONE of them were half off, and if money were no object I'd have bought at least 4 of them, but, even at only $20 to $40 each ( not a bad price ) I just couldn't do it. Makes me _crazy_ thinking of those Coaches sitting there. And don't ask me where the store is, cuz I'm not telling my secrets


 
I had to laugh at this because I frequent the SA's in my area a lot looking for bags...I can't tell you how many I've brought home and don't need but couldn't just leave those beautiful bags there! (Even though most of them need at least a *little* rehabbing!) I've started giving them to my mom and other family members that I know would appreciate them


----------



## Snailz

I frequent the local buffalo and mustang exchange... and there have some nice coach bags... just a few of the really nice ones have ink stains... makes me sad... some people just don't take care of stuff... they would make great bags for my daughter...


----------



## Jeannam2008

I need to let off some steam ladies.
I keep receiving 30% off coupons in my inbox and it's SO SO tempting to use them. I'm trying my hardest to save up for vacation later this month, and deleting this coupons sucks! UGH!
It's like they know I'm saving money so they send my 2 -5 a week just to tempt me lol.


----------



## Mariquel

Snailz said:


> Well nobody ever said anything about my post... but here it is... Textured multi C tote... what do you guys think? Aheem... ladies... what do you ladies think?



Can't picture it for a woman's purse, but like it for a guy's, especially with those colors.


----------



## hba123

Ladeis, how would you clean the satin lining in a bag?  My friend spilled soup on it.  TIA


----------



## anasanfran

LOVE this straw python/leather tote on eBay now!! It says it is a limited edition and I have never seen it before. The price tag shows $459 down from $998. The bids are up to 163 now. I LOVE it!! If I didn't spend all the monthly funds on a Gucci already, I'd bid. Does anyone know when this bag came out? I think it's beautiful!! 

eBay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-999-LTD-E...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fba8924b


----------



## COACH ADDICT

anasanfran said:


> LOVE this straw python/leather tote on eBay now!! It says it is a limited edition and I have never seen it before. The price tag shows $459 down from $998. The bids are up to 163 now. I LOVE it!! If I didn't spend all the monthly funds on a Gucci already, I'd bid. Does anyone know when this bag came out? I think it's beautiful!!
> 
> eBay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-999-LTD-EDITION-PYTHON-LARGE-STRAW-BASKET-10321-/300574872139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fba8924bhttp://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-999-LTD-E...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fba8924bhttp://cgi.ebay.com/COACH-999-LTD-E...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fba8924b


 
Oh woman what a score that would be.. this is an amazinging bag for Vacation and just general fun.. Is it still avail.. I cna not go on Ebay from work..

Hi by the way...


----------



## anasanfran

COACH ADDICT said:


> Oh woman what a score that would be.. this is an amazinging bag for Vacation and just general fun.. Is it still avail.. I cna not go on Ebay from work..
> 
> Hi by the way...



Hi Coach Addict!! Yes, it is still available, gone up to only 167 with 2 days to go. Go for it! It is such a UNIQUE and BEAUTIFUL bag!! There is another one on eBay starting at 300 with no bids as of yet. I don't know why I love straw bags...I even prefer them over leather. I'm usually only interested in Gucci, but this Coach bag is TDF!! So, they cut you off at work, huh? Bummer!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

anasanfran said:


> Hi Coach Addict!! Yes, it is still available, gone up to only 167 with 2 days to go. Go for it! It is such a UNIQUE and BEAUTIFUL bag!! There is another one on eBay starting at 300 with no bids as of yet. I don't know why I love straw bags...I even prefer them over leather. I'm usually only interested in Gucci, but this Coach bag is TDF!! So, they cut you off at work, huh? Bummer!!


 

Not totally but I can only go some times.. So as you can see I am not on as much...


----------



## blah956




----------



## Krisluvscoach

hba123 said:


> Ladeis, how would you clean the satin lining in a bag?  My friend spilled soup on it.  TIA


I just use dish soap and water on satin lining and it works great, just let it air dry! Good luck!


----------



## Trajik

I have this beautiful wristlet and was wondering if anyone knows if a full size bag was ever made in this same pattern and color/leather? I would love to have a purse in this style. I have attached a photo of my wristlet.
Also, the other day while at a Sheetz, there was a girl in front of me carrying the most beautiful bag. I don't have a photo but I am hoping someone will know it from the description.
It was a large, white tote that had signature C's all over it. The C's were outlined in silver, they were not filled in and the trim on the purse was silver. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I was at Marshalls today, and they had a Z creed Red Patent Madeline in...for $249.
This bag reminded me of the new red (or wine) patent Jayden Carryall, which is $398. I was like, hmmm.....
I would rather have the Jayden. LOL!


----------



## Gurzzy

Did anyone else in Canada get the email  for $100 off any purchase over $300?

I am sooo tempted to get the python clutch.


----------



## whateve

hanna0510 said:


> Hi, can someone identify this coach bag? thank you so much!


there is a special thread called ID This Coach item!, a sticky near the top of the forum; you should post there.


----------



## whateve

IrishMutt said:


> I totally get it.  My daily work attire, barring a burst of inspiration, is Bunny Slippers and something comfy.  I'm in deep trouble if my boss ever wants to get a webcam for conferences.  :o)
> 
> When I do go mingle with humans, like on my last trip to NJ, one of the older guys said, "We like when you visit, you have pretty things (bling and bowed bag) and you smell good."  I died laughing..  the little things that make construction workers happy!  Sorta like me and my bags!
> 
> I'm waiting for a new Brooke to arrive today.. lol.. I must get it from UPS before the old grump gets home and starts lecturing me.  :ox


I can totally relate to your last comment. Whenever I am expecting a new bag to arrive, I am so nervous that my husband will see the delivery. I actually have a sign I put over my doorbell that says "don't ring bell for packages", so I can sneak them past him. He says I have enough purses already. I love FedEx because they never ring the bell.


----------



## lizgirl17

i got my first coupon from coach and today i got the pop c tote and zippy wallet !!! i love the colors and i love that its so roomy so it can hold all the junk i carry around with me lol


----------



## Jessi319

hba123 said:


> Ladeis, how would you clean the satin lining in a bag? My friend spilled soup on it. TIA


 
small spots..use Tide to Go pen.  Greatest touch up cleaner ever!
!


----------



## ralewi

Jessi319 said:


> small spots..use Tide to Go pen.  Greatest touch up cleaner ever!
> !


I totally agree. I always keep a tide to go pen with me.


----------



## Rejected

I went and bought something from the Coach factory store, a silverish/gray poppy wallet. When I got home, I noticed it had pen markings on it, as if someone wrote on it and put it back or something. [I should have looked closer before I bought this, I know x_x]

Is there any way I can get rid of the pen marks? It's not leather, it's more like fabric.


----------



## blah956

Rejected said:


> I went and bought something from the Coach factory store, a silverish/gray poppy wallet. When I got home, I noticed it had pen markings on it, as if someone wrote on it and put it back or something. [I should have looked closer before I bought this, I know x_x]
> 
> Is there any way I can get rid of the pen marks? It's not leather, it's more like fabric.



you could try the coach fabric cleaner or a tide to go pen. i've used both (even on louis vuitton) and they work!


----------



## Rejected

blah956 said:


> you could try the coach fabric cleaner or a tide to go pen. i've used both (even on louis vuitton) and they work!



I thank you for your response.

I didn't try the fabric cleaner, fearing I might ruin it so, I just ended up taking it back. However, the associate or manager [whoever she was] was very rude. At first I didn't even think I was going to get a refund because of the way she spoke to me.

"We don't sell products with pen marks on them. There's no way you bought it like that."

Why would I write on my own wallet? I understand that accidents happen but I know for a fact I bought it that way, sigh. I DID see the pen markings before I bought it BUT I thought it was like the fabric design [I'm stupid, I know] but when I got home I did indeed see that those were just pen marks. Again, next time I'll just super inspect products before I buy them. And I'll probably never shop at Coach factory again I hope.

She did however give me my refund but was all like "Okay we don't refund money for damage but I'll do it just this time." Making it sound like she was saying that I did write on my own wallet. Like giving me a refund was like her doing me a favor *eye roll*


----------



## mbenz

Does anyone wear Coach jewelry? I bought a new bangle off Ebay and I guess I didn't expect it to be made so well. Not surprised since the purses are but still, are all their jewelry pretty much great quality and hold up well?


----------



## Daelilly

Okay...I don't live by Coach stores, or Coach Outlets.  Every once in a while I get lucky and come across a store when I travel.  I made it to TWO last year and neither had much in stock.  I found more at the Macy's and bought my Kristin Spectator there.

My frustration is...new for me is always full price.  I guess I can't get PCE discounts without buying something from a Coach store and getting on their mailing list. Is that right?  Is this the only way to get PCE coupons?

Another question, being naive I guess, is JAX.  Where is JAX?  What is their number?  I looked up JAX and found nothing so it must be short for something. Can I order from JAX?

Last question.  If I see a bag I've been drooling over, can I call any outlet and see if it's there?  If it is, can I order it and have it mailed?  

I love the beautiful outdoors where I live, but I sure miss out on Coach Shopping.  I've done okay through eBay and Bonz but this  NEW fall line is driving me crazy.


----------



## boxybutgood

Would also love to hear the answer to Daelily's question re: getting on PCE mailing list. 

I'm about to buy my first Coach (squee!) and am thinking of the Large Black Gathered Sophia. I could either buy it from coach.com or from Nordstroms using some giftcards. If buying from Nordies doesn't put me on the list then I'll go with the official website.

Also some open questions about the L Black Gathered Sophie: 

Does anyone think that this is a good investment piece? At this price I really hope so.. if not I may just be buying the regular black Sophia. 

Do the gathers loosen over time? 
How much weight can this bag hold? 
Could it possibly hold - large wallet, small makeup bag, cell/blackberry, ipod, water bottle, cardigan?

I love the luxe look of it, but I'm afraid it looks a little TOO luxe if that makes sense. How does it work as an everyday/work bag? I'm a first year associate, so I think it may be just right. Owners of the gathered, please chime in!


----------



## jane

Any other Coach catalogue collectors here? I have a big box of them in mint condition, from between 2004 and 2008 (though there is one random Holiday 2000 catalogue as well, which is amazing to see because 90% of the bags are just straight up glove-tanned leather).

I was searching through this morning for the original retail on a 2004 Special Edition Vintage Signature flap satchel which I recently won on the bay (paid $50 -- it sold in 2004 for $348  ). Anyway as I looked through my fall 2004 catalogues and then fall 2005 I started to think that these two seasons might be my among favorites that Coach has done in the past ten years. And it's funny how bags I once browsed new in the store are now looked at as "classics." 

I sure wish they still printed a catalogue, but fact is, the cost of print production has skyrocketed in recent years, and printing four to six color books every years is super expensive, and we know how Coach loves to cut costs


----------



## Jessi319

jane said:


> Any other Coach catalogue collectors here? I have a big box of them in mint condition, from between 2004 and 2008 (though there is one random Holiday 2000 catalogue as well, which is amazing to see because 90% of the bags are just straight up glove-tanned leather).
> 
> I was searching through this morning for the original retail on a 2004 Special Edition Vintage Signature flap satchel which I recently won on the bay (paid $50 -- it sold in 2004 for $348  ). Anyway as I looked through my fall 2004 catalogues and then fall 2005 I started to think that these two seasons might be my among favorites that Coach has done in the past ten years. And it's funny how bags I once browsed new in the store are now looked at as "classics."
> I sure wish they still printed a catalogue, but fact is, the cost of print production has skyrocketed in recent years, and printing four to six color books every years is super expensive, and we know how Coach loves to cut costs


Hang onto those catalogs!! I would love to find old catalogs so I could better I.d. bags. I never bought Coach back in those years, but thanks to the Vintage rehabbing I"m loving older bags now and now it's hard to get exact names of things without always pestering Hyacinth LOL...


----------



## graebelle

I have heard that you must purchase items via a coach store in order to receive a PCE. I live in a state where there are no stores so all my shopping is done online. I actually have written coach regarding their policy about how consumers are picked to receive a PCE and how it is a bad marketing strategy considering there are those customers that have no choice but to shop online and are not rewarded in the same manner. Their response was to go to a store and make sure i am on the mailing list (obviously skipping over the part where i stated that i do not have that option) Now i did receive the 100 off 300 promo that just took place (apparently that one it does not matter if you shop at a store or not). SO i am not sure how accurate the information about the PCE (25% off) is and how one gets it, but i buy something at least once a month if not more via coach online and cannot recall in the last year that i have received a PCE for 25% off. Many others tell me you have to physically enter a store in order to get an opportunity to receive one. WOuld love to know if someone has never entered a store and receives the PCE.


----------



## YokelMel

jane said:


> Any other Coach catalogue collectors here? I have a big box of them in mint condition, from between 2004 and 2008 (though there is one random Holiday 2000 catalogue as well, which is amazing to see because 90% of the bags are just straight up glove-tanned leather).
> 
> I was searching through this morning for the original retail on a 2004 Special Edition Vintage Signature flap satchel which I recently won on the bay (paid $50 -- it sold in 2004 for $348  ). Anyway as I looked through my fall 2004 catalogues and then fall 2005 I started to think that these two seasons might be my among favorites that Coach has done in the past ten years. And it's funny how bags I once browsed new in the store are now looked at as "classics."
> 
> I sure wish they still printed a catalogue, but fact is, the cost of print production has skyrocketed in recent years, and printing four to six color books every years is super expensive, and we know how Coach loves to cut costs


 
Make sure to post pics of your new bag when you get it! I'm curious to see it


----------



## jane

I'll do that! Do you think anyone would wanna see a reveal of a seven year old bag though? lol...


----------



## blah956

jane said:


> I'll do that! Do you think anyone would wanna see a reveal of a seven year old bag though? lol...



we have all kinds of reveals in Coach


----------



## MedtechCarol

jane said:


> I'll do that! Do you think anyone would wanna see a reveal of a seven year old bag though? lol...


 
I know I would!!


----------



## YokelMel

jane said:


> I'll do that! Do you think anyone would wanna see a reveal of a seven year old bag though? lol...


 
I know I do!


----------



## jane

Just took pics of her, she is STUNNING. I almost feel bad for the original owner letting her go for $50... one woman's "trash" is another woman's treasure!! Thread coming up shortly...


----------



## tifphany

graebelle said:


> ... Many others tell me you have to physically enter a store in order to get an opportunity to receive one. WOuld love to know if someone has never entered a store and receives the PCE.



Yep! My BFF had never shopped at Coach before (online, outlet, or in person). During the online outlet sale in mid-February I let her use my login and she purchased a wallet - much less than I bought - and she paid using her information. She received an invitation to the PCE at the end of April/beginning of May.


----------



## selkiewriter

So I was sitting in class today and this girl walks in late and sits in the open chair beside me. The lecture goes on and I happen to reach down and rummage in my book bag for something when I notice her bag. It's a Coach swingpack and a pretty obvious fake. And of course I happened to be using a real Coach that day which was sitting on the desk, probably feeling awkward. Though it didn't have any visible 'C' (my lovely patent Zoe) so she probably wouldn't have recognized it.

But the really strange thing about her bag was that she'd left the fake price tag on it like it was a purse charm or something. I thought that was kind of odd. 

It seems my campus is a magnet for fake Coach. I guess the nearest store outlet or full priced is at least two hours away but somehow the fakes manage to find their way. My first day of class I thought I spotted a Sabrina until I caught up with the girl to get a better look at it and it was leopard fabric with faux black leather and the 'C' lining. At least it didn't have the fake price tag left on it, I guess?


----------



## Apersonalshoppe

Hi,
I have received a few emails inviting me to online Coach discount days. Is that what you mean by PCE discounts?  If I were you, I would contact COACH,either online or by phone, and ask them if you could be put on a list to receive the discounts.  You may have to be a frequent shopper or have purchased something in their store before.  I'm not sure. 

It never hurts to call outlet stores and ask them if they have something that you are looking for.  You may speak with a nice person who takes the time to look for you.  It can't hurt.

Good luck!
Patti






Daelilly said:


> Okay...I don't live by Coach stores, or Coach Outlets. Every once in a while I get lucky and come across a store when I travel. I made it to TWO last year and neither had much in stock. I found more at the Macy's and bought my Kristin Spectator there.
> 
> My frustration is...new for me is always full price. I guess I can't get PCE discounts without buying something from a Coach store and getting on their mailing list. Is that right? Is this the only way to get PCE coupons?
> 
> Another question, being naive I guess, is JAX. Where is JAX? What is their number? I looked up JAX and found nothing so it must be short for something. Can I order from JAX?
> 
> Last question. If I see a bag I've been drooling over, can I call any outlet and see if it's there? If it is, can I order it and have it mailed?
> 
> I love the beautiful outdoors where I live, but I sure miss out on Coach Shopping. I've done okay through eBay and Bonz but this NEW fall line is driving me crazy.


----------



## Apersonalshoppe

I have heard that alcohol can remove markings.  I have a friend who used those disposable swabs to remove markings inside a leather shoe.

Good luck!
Patti



Rejected said:


> I thank you for your response.
> 
> I didn't try the fabric cleaner, fearing I might ruin it so, I just ended up taking it back. However, the associate or manager [whoever she was] was very rude. At first I didn't even think I was going to get a refund because of the way she spoke to me.
> 
> "We don't sell products with pen marks on them. There's no way you bought it like that."
> 
> Why would I write on my own wallet? I understand that accidents happen but I know for a fact I bought it that way, sigh. I DID see the pen markings before I bought it BUT I thought it was like the fabric design [I'm stupid, I know] but when I got home I did indeed see that those were just pen marks. Again, next time I'll just super inspect products before I buy them. And I'll probably never shop at Coach factory again I hope.
> 
> She did however give me my refund but was all like "Okay we don't refund money for damage but I'll do it just this time." Making it sound like she was saying that I did write on my own wallet. Like giving me a refund was like her doing me a favor *eye roll*


----------



## BMakHoor

I need to go to my local Coach outlet.  I've never been in it before, can you believe that?!?


----------



## Zmanie

If I received a PCE in teh past but didn't use it, does that mean i wont be getting any more?


----------



## Daelilly

Apersonalshoppe said:


> Hi,
> I have received a few emails inviting me to online Coach discount days. Is that what you mean by PCE discounts?  If I were you, I would contact COACH,either online or by phone, and ask them if you could be put on a list to receive the discounts.  You may have to be a frequent shopper or have purchased something in their store before.  I'm not sure.
> 
> It never hurts to call outlet stores and ask them if they have something that you are looking for.  You may speak with a nice person who takes the time to look for you.  It can't hurt.
> 
> Good luck!
> Patti


Thanks for your answer.  I have done the online contact infor.  PCE is Preferred Customer Event.  I read about them here on TPF.  I'll wait and see.  I've made a shopping trip To both a COACH boutique and Coach Factory store in the same day...I also went into Brighton, Fossil, and Michael Kors!  I bought a key chain at the boutique, tote and wristlet at the outlet!   Maybe now I'll get a PCE invitation!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

OMG LEGACY STRIPE CAR.... WHO'S GOING TO LONDON TO STEAL ONE OF THESE TAXI'S? WE NEED ONE THAT SAYS COACHAHOLIC ON THE SIDE TO TRANSPORT US TO OUR COACHANYMOUS MEETINGS  AND SHOPPING TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooch

oxlivhopexo said:


> OMG LEGACY STRIPE CAR.... WHO'S GOING TO LONDON TO STEAL ONE OF THESE TAXI'S? WE NEED ONE THAT SAYS COACHAHOLIC ON THE SIDE TO TRANSPORT US TO OUR COACHANYMOUS MEETINGS  AND SHOPPING TRIPS!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ha Ha! Love it!


----------



## ManPurse31

That is one great advertising tool.


----------



## merekat703

I was shopping the other day and the 2 SA behind the counter said something to each other  when the door behind me opened they were saying how some lady makes a mess when she comes into shop So I turned to look and there was a women behind me staring at my purse, more so glaring at my black op Julianne and what was she carrying? A Knockoff of my exact purse! How awkward, she quickly stuffed hers in a cart and went off. I don't deserve a glare  because mine is real.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I have a question, and have no idea where to ask. I lost my order number for a fob I pre-ordered, and was wondering if I called the 1888 number if they would give me information about the status? 
I usually type these numbers into Notepad on my comp, but I cannot find it for the life of me.  It's supposed to ship out early Nov, but I just want to make sure it hasn't been cancelled or anything.


----------



## fleurdelis816

I'm sure they could give you the information at the 1888 number. I would find it odd if they couldn't. They might ask you for some ID, like the number on the CC you used to purchase it or something...but I'd be shocked if they couldn't help you out.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Thanks!


----------



## fleurdelis816

No problem! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## shackie

whats every1 think about the new fall coach line, not liking the plastic look, they call it patten leather, just not liking the look, which coach bag do you think is the hottest 1.


----------



## merekat703

Has anyone found the black cat fob in the outlets?


----------



## CoachCatcher45

my dad just said the funniest thing. i was stating that there are coach bottle openers and my dad said "coach bottle openers? pretty soon they will have coach toilet paper for $15 a roll" :lolots::lolots:


----------



## fleurdelis816

he's probably right!


----------



## Celts20

The new poppy tartan swingpack really caught my eye in the store yesterday. What do folks think of the tartan?

Joan


----------



## ecj*waxy

Celts20 said:


> The new poppy tartan swingpack really caught my eye in the store yesterday. What do folks think of the tartan?
> 
> Joan


I love the tartan!  I love plaid in general and this one is so pretty and Christmasy!  I have considered getting the tote.  I am not crazy about the way they did the C's, though.  I wish they were either all over the bag or not on there at all.  I have not seen it IRL, though, so I might think differently about if I did.  Is the red on the bag a red/red or a pinkish/red?


----------



## fleurdelis816

^I love tartan! Very pretty!


On another note, can full price purchases be returned to an outlet?


----------



## ecj*waxy

fleurdelis816 said:


> On another note, can full price purchases be returned to an outlet?


Yes.


----------



## fleurdelis816

^thank you!


----------



## ecj*waxy

fleurdelis816 said:


> ^thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## Celts20

ecj*waxy said:


> Is the red on the bag a red/red or a pinkish/red?


 
It seemed pretty subdued to me, which is why it caught my eye because it wasn't a screaming red.


----------



## w.denise

does coach still make lip gloss. i can't find it on their site.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Celts20 said:


> It seemed pretty subdued to me, which is why it caught my eye because it wasn't a screaming red.


Thank you!


----------



## jennieperrin

is this bag real? did it ever exist ?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/69606606@N05/6330561377/in/photostream


----------



## Coachaddictgirl

Over the past couple years, I have purchased multiple coach bags and wallets... the problem is out of my Bags, one of them has a broken strap and the other has a broken zipper and a little hole in the side... I also have a wallet I use with all of them, that is faded and over used.  I was wondering with the three items, what should I do?  Should I just mail them in?

Also should I mail them seperate?  Should I mail 20.00 per bag and the wallet?

How often do they just give credit rather than just fixing them?  I love my bags and they dont sell these any more... I want them back.  But if I have to get new ones I will... 

Also - Do they mail credit for what it is worth now? Or what I paid for them?  Because my wallet was bought at a retail store for almost 150 and then one bag was over 400 and the other was 298 ...

I dont know what to do, I am upset they are all messed up but I use them daily and have for a couple years each.

Also, where would I mail them lol.. I cant find the address anywhere...  

Please help, I am confused about this process...


----------



## BeenBurned

Coachaddictgirl said:


> Over the past couple years, I have purchased multiple coach bags and wallets... the problem is out of my Bags, *one of them has a broken strap* and the *other has a broken zipper and a little hole in the side*... *I also have a wallet I use with all of them, that is faded and over used.*  I was wondering with the three items, what should I do?  Should I just mail them in?
> 
> Also should I mail them seperate?  Should I mail 20.00 per bag and the wallet?
> 
> How often do they just give credit rather than just fixing them?  I love my bags and they dont sell these any more... I want them back.  But if I have to get new ones I will...
> 
> Also - Do they mail credit for what it is worth now? Or what I paid for them?  Because my wallet was bought at a retail store for almost 150 and then one bag was over 400 and the other was 298 ...
> 
> I dont know what to do, I am upset they are all messed up but I use them daily and have for a couple years each.
> 
> Also, where would I mail them lol.. I cant find the address anywhere...
> 
> Please help, I am confused about this process...


Coach has warranties for manufacturing defects. They don't warranty normal wear and tear! Do you really expect to be able to use something daily for a couple of years then get to turn it in for a brand new? 

Hmmm. I have a car with 80K miles on it. I wonder if, after having used it so long if I can turn it in for full credit for a new one!


----------



## noshoepolish

There is no procedure.  They do not warranty wear and tear.  They did not cover the Signature Carly's when they wore across the top.  They told buyers it was from normal usage and to be expected.

In general, they do not repair much of anything anymore.

Time to cough up some money for new bags or find replacements on eBay.

Dooney has a more liberal repair policy but they do not refund full price.  They send a voucher for about half off a new bag.




Coachaddictgirl said:


> Over the past couple years, I have purchased multiple coach bags and wallets... the problem is out of my Bags, one of them has a broken strap and the other has a broken zipper and a little hole in the side... I also have a wallet I use with all of them, that is faded and over used.  I was wondering with the three items, what should I do?  Should I just mail them in?
> 
> Also should I mail them seperate?  Should I mail 20.00 per bag and the wallet?
> 
> How often do they just give credit rather than just fixing them?  I love my bags and they dont sell these any more... I want them back.  But if I have to get new ones I will...
> 
> Also - Do they mail credit for what it is worth now? Or what I paid for them?  Because my wallet was bought at a retail store for almost 150 and then one bag was over 400 and the other was 298 ...
> 
> I dont know what to do, I am upset they are all messed up but I use them daily and have for a couple years each.
> 
> Also, where would I mail them lol.. I cant find the address anywhere...
> 
> Please help, I am confused about this process...


----------



## Joannek1717

Coachaddictgirl said:


> Over the past couple years, I have purchased multiple coach bags and wallets... the problem is out of my Bags, one of them has a broken strap and the other has a broken zipper and a little hole in the side... I also have a wallet I use with all of them, that is faded and over used.  I was wondering with the three items, what should I do?  Should I just mail them in?
> 
> Also should I mail them seperate?  Should I mail 20.00 per bag and the wallet?
> 
> How often do they just give credit rather than just fixing them?  I love my bags and they dont sell these any more... I want them back.  But if I have to get new ones I will...
> 
> Also - Do they mail credit for what it is worth now? Or what I paid for them?  Because my wallet was bought at a retail store for almost 150 and then one bag was over 400 and the other was 298 ...
> 
> I dont know what to do, I am upset they are all messed up but I use them daily and have for a couple years each.
> 
> Also, where would I mail them lol.. I cant find the address anywhere...
> 
> Please help, I am confused about this process...



Oh goodness.......I once bought a full price Dooney at their boutique in NYC for my birthday.  After two months, one of the double straps broke - the leather just ripped right above loop that connected it to the bag.  Since I'd registered it, I sent it back to Dooney and they wrote and said that they'd fix it but it might not match exactly.  It DID match exactly and I went on and enjoyed it until it was all worn out, which took a few years.  Do you really your fact pattern is like mine??


----------



## ms-whitney

^she said she used it daily for a couple years each.

i haven't used a bag daily for a couple of years yet (hard not to rotate) but they're still in really good condition considering i don't baby them and i do switch it out quite often  and load it up pretty heavy with stuff..

if this was two months and the strap broke depending on how the bag's condition is, it would be a manufacturer defect and coach would have done what dooney did but instead of sending it in

they might just even switch it out for a new one.

but if you've used it daily for a few years and its because its heavily used (wear and tear) and not something defective there is nothing coach can do HOWEVER

you can still opt to go into your local store and send it in with $20 (for all three) and try your luck there, but theres a really good chance it'll be sent back but thats your $20 gamble.


----------



## ms-whitney

the reason i came in was to make a semi-rant about how names get recycled so much that if you were looking for peyton, ali, lindsey, etc it would bring up several collections on ebay making the search that much more big

at least the new pinnacle ali is allie not ali.


----------



## whateve

ms-whitney said:


> the reason i came in was to make a semi-rant about how names get recycled so much that if you were looking for peyton, ali, lindsey, etc it would bring up several collections on ebay making the search that much more big
> 
> at least the new pinnacle ali is allie not ali.


I agree. I get confused. Everything is named Madison.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

I hope you gals can help me - I swear I saw a thread with pictures or links to a white nylon chevron Lyndsey but I've searched high and low and cannot find it.  Did I dream it?


----------



## BonBonz

lacey_stiletto said:


> I hope you gals can help me - I swear I saw a thread with pictures or links to a white nylon chevron Lyndsey but I've searched high and low and cannot find it.  Did I dream it?


 
See post #4357...http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/tpf-official-coach-2011-fall-preview-669678-291.html#post20475741


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Sidne525

lacey_stiletto said:


> Thank you so very much!


 
I actually saw these in my local boutique this weekend so they are available.  They are beautiful!  I love them in the white color-perfect for winter.


----------



## lizz84

I need help!!! I saw this girl in school who had a Coach Messenger bag...it was from the Poppy Collection..I was so beautiful and I asked her where she bought and she said "it was a gift hehe" point it is I can not locate this bag anywhere. I've gone to the coach website, googled search, coach outlet, Macy's and I can not find this bag!! Could it have been a knock off?? or does this bag really exist???


----------



## yellowbernie

:xtree:Hope we get to see lots of new revels in the next few days from all the Christmas gifts. Wishing everyone a Merry Chrstimas


----------



## cfca22

Yay I was thinking the same. Merry Christmas Yellowbernie and to everyone else here. I'm so hungry food is not ready so I'm on TPF.


----------



## yellowbernie

cfca22 said:


> Yay I was thinking the same. Merry Christmas Yellowbernie and to everyone else here. I'm so hungry food is not ready so I'm on TPF.


We are done eating here in the south, and I am stuffed.  Now watching It's a Wonderful Life. True Christmas classic.


----------



## cfca22

Lucky you. What did you have? Is it tradition dishes?


----------



## grannytoabbi

Merry Christmas to all of you too!  We are going to spend tomorrow with our grandkids and family.


----------



## yellowbernie

cfca22 said:


> Lucky you. What did you have? Is it tradition dishes?


Yes tradition, we always have Prime Rib for Christmas Eve, with potato's, green beans, salad and rolls.  Was very good.


----------



## yellowbernie

grannytoabbi said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you too!  We are going to spend tomorrow with our grandkids and family.


That's wonderful, I wish I could do that, all my grandkids live in Michigan, and I am here in Georgia.   Have a wonderful day!


----------



## madisonave5011

Merry Christmas everyone!! I hope everyone enjoys their weekend and spends it with loved ones filled with smiles and laughter!! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## purplecrystal

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Restore724

:xtree::rockettes:

_Michael Bublé_

Have yourself a Merry Little Christmas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSKKamK8kpI&feature=related
Have a Holly Jolly Christmas this year http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-E16Udav7M&feature=related
It's beginning to look alot like christmas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASUGzePWx4o&feature=related
Jingle Bells http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vf1_KykYpYs&feature=related
*Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!*


----------



## Restore724

Justin is singing in the purse dept.  What purses are in the background???

Justin Bieber Duet with Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGFNmEOntFA


----------



## Jersey Girl

Merry Christmas everyone!! Enjoy your weekend with your loved ones and I hope all of your Christmas wishes come true!! 

:xtree:


----------



## grannytoabbi

yellowbernie said:


> That's wonderful, I wish I could do that, all my grandkids live in Michigan, and I am here in Georgia. Have a wonderful day!


 
Thank you, you have a wonderful day too, Anne


----------



## Chineka

Merry Christmas to all. Enjoy time spent with loved ones. :snowballs:


----------



## MedtechCarol

Merry Christmas everyone!! I made chocolate chip cookie dough cheesecake from scratch with my daughters for our Christmas Eve meal and now that they're in bed and the American Girls are finally wrapped I can slip into some sort of dessert coma!

I hope you all have a fabulous, lovely day with your loved ones!

And can't wait to see what Santa brought you all! :santawave:


----------



## ildera5

MERRY CHRISTMAS, EVERYONE!

I hope you all have a wonderful day full of joy!

:xtree: :santawave:


----------



## toby11

Merry Christmas to all!!

:xtree:

We had a great day, I have 4 kids and it was a joy to watch them open all the presents.  Now to get them off to bed so Santa can come 

:santawave:


----------



## nursie

merry Christmas all y'all from down here in SC.

i've cooked all day for bringing breakfast casseroles to my brothers in the morning and then trotting back to my house to serve dinner to everyone. i've got some coach things for myself that i know i'll be unwrapping and some coach things that i'm gifting to watch other people unwrap too.

but i'll be honest....i'm really looking forward to fp delete hunting in the outlets in the next couple of weeks !!!!!!

everyone have a great Christmas and enjoy the people with you


----------



## CravingCoach

Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you all much joy, health, and happiness all year long! tpf rocks!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Merry Christmas everyone! Traditional Christmas Eve party tonight at the parents' house (gorged on various Italian dishes followed by tiramisu and cheesecake... it will be a miracle if I still fit in my favorite jeans come December 26!), and tomorrow, I'm having 25 over at my house for a massive Christmas dinner. Fingers crossed that all will go well! 

I agree with nursie- can't wait to see what hits the outlets soon (this is always a good time of year). 

Happy holidays, all!


----------



## proffashionista

CashmereFiend said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas everyone! Traditional Christmas Eve party tonight at the parents' house (gorged on various Italian dishes followed by tiramisu and cheesecake... it will be a miracle if I still fit in my favorite jeans come December 26!), and tomorrow, I'm having 25 over at my house for a massive Christmas dinner. Fingers crossed that all will go well!
> 
> I agree with nursie- can't wait to see what hits the outlets soon (this is always a good time of year).
> 
> Happy holidays, all!



Have an awesome holiday gathering , my friend!!! 25 guests is quite a crowd!!!! Merry Xmas !!!


----------



## proffashionista

nursie said:
			
		

> merry Christmas all y'all from down here in SC.
> 
> i've cooked all day for bringing breakfast casseroles to my brothers in the morning and then trotting back to my house to serve dinner to everyone. i've got some coach things for myself that i know i'll be unwrapping and some coach things that i'm gifting to watch other people unwrap too.
> 
> but i'll be honest....i'm really looking forward to fp delete hunting in the outlets in the next couple of weeks !!!!!!
> 
> everyone have a great Christmas and enjoy the people with you



You seem like a very dear and thoughtful person.  Blessings to u and yours for a memorable holiday!!!!


----------



## proffashionista

grannytoabbi said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to all of you too!  We are going to spend tomorrow with our grandkids and family.



Have a blessed day.  Sounds wonderful !!!


----------



## Mitzy

Merry Christmas everyone!
I have mostly been hanging out over in the HHHotties section since I came back to TPF, but I haven't forgotten my Coach ladies! There are a couple of bags at Macy's I have my eye on and I have a birthday coming up. Should be around with a reveal or two soon!


----------



## Mariquel

Wishing everyone a blessed Christmas and may your blessings continue into the New Year!

                                                                              ~Marina Raquel


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Merry Xmas!!!


----------



## Rainbow 06

Restore724 said:


> Justin is singing in the purse dept. What purses are in the background???
> 
> Justin Bieber Duet with Mariah Carey - All I Want For Christmas Is You
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGFNmEOntFA


  A Merry Christmas to all of you Coachies!!! Hope your year is Blessed with wonderful things and most of all good health and happiness!!
Lynn


----------



## Sidne525

Merry Christmas to all and I hope Santa was good to you!  I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!


----------



## cheapskate

Merry Christmas all!

Not sure what to do about something.  Got my mom a n Ashlyn at the outlet.  I checked it over before buying, but didn't dig inside because of tissue paper.  When she opened it, under all the tissue and the dust bag was the glitter watermelon fob.  It didn't have a tag on it.  Keep?   Call outlet and tell them?  What to do?


----------



## happybag

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## graebelle

MedtechCarol said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! I made chocolate chip cookie dough cheesecake from scratch with my daughters for our Christmas Eve meal and now that they're in bed and the American Girls are finally wrapped I can slip into some sort of dessert coma!
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous, lovely day with your loved ones!
> 
> And can't wait to see what Santa brought you all! :santawave:


It was an american girl doll xmas here too. my daughter got one for her birthday in November and then the addiction started, clothes, accessories, pets, etc....


----------



## Mariquel

cheapskate said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> 
> Not sure what to do about something.  Got my mom a n Ashlyn at the outlet.  I checked it over before buying, but didn't dig inside because of tissue paper.  When she opened it, under all the tissue and the dust bag was the glitter watermelon fob.  It didn't have a tag on it.  Keep?   Call outlet and tell them?  What to do?




I would call and let them know. TBH, I would be surprised if they ask you to bring it back, especially since it didn't have a tag.

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## ckarachr

Merry Christmas to all my tPF friends!  Hope Santa is good to everyone this year!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Merry Christmas Everyone! Have a beautiful day!


----------



## KatK

Merry Christmas!  I hope your day is filled with lots of joyful moments & love.


----------



## teerash

Merry Christmas! Got the 2 bags I asked for! Woohoo!


----------



## yellowbernie

teerash said:


> Merry Christmas! Got the 2 bags I asked for! Woohoo!


 will need to see pictures when you have time.


----------



## photogurl

Merry Christmas Everyone! Lets see the reveals!!


----------



## SophieChic

Merry Christmas everyone! Dad and I are kind of bucking tradition and are having lobseter tails and garlic mashed potatoes (my very favorite) for dinner and brownies with walnuts (the walnuts are fresh from one of my patients) for dessert. Sady no coach for christmas this year.....money is tight, but I'm just glad to have my dad with me and a nice dinner


----------



## MedtechCarol

graebelle said:


> It was an american girl doll xmas here too. my daughter got one for her birthday in November and then the addiction started, clothes, accessories, pets, etc....


 
It is a serious addiction...my girls call their collection "the army" and it is lol...but what's cool is my oldest now is really into the doll company history and she hunts down dolls that need minor repair and repairs them herself. She knows all about the early dolls, which are pre-Mattel, what to ask sellers, body color, all kinds of stuff she's researched. I never was into dolls that much, but even I like playing with American Girls- these dolls have better clothes than I do LOL!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Merry Christmas Everyone!  I hope that everyone is having a wonderful day:xtree:


----------



## Bluelotus

Merry Christmas everyone!  I hope your day is filled with lots of love...and maybe a lil' Coach sin!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

:rockettes: Merry Christmas everyone!! :santawave:


----------



## graebelle

MedtechCarol said:


> It is a serious addiction...my girls call their collection "the army" and it is lol...but what's cool is my oldest now is really into the doll company history and she hunts down dolls that need minor repair and repairs them herself. She knows all about the early dolls, which are pre-Mattel, what to ask sellers, body color, all kinds of stuff she's researched. I never was into dolls that much, but even I like playing with American Girls- these dolls have better clothes than I do LOL!



lol- I know: when an outfit costs 50 dollars for a doll- my husband asked "what is so special about the doll to just the price; i told him you would not understand-


----------



## BellevueLady

I hope everyone had a joyous Christmas today.


----------



## kaitydid

Merry Christmas!



MedtechCarol said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! I made chocolate chip cookie dough cheesecake from scratch with my daughters for our Christmas Eve meal and now that they're in bed and the American Girls are finally wrapped I can slip into some sort of dessert coma!
> 
> I hope you all have a fabulous, lovely day with your loved ones!
> 
> And can't wait to see what Santa brought you all! :santawave:


 
Another American Girl Christmas here.  I don't have kids (I'm 18), but all the American Girl things were for me. My favorite historical character retired last year, so I went nuts and bought the pieces of her collection I didn't already have. So that was majority of my Christmas gifts this year, but I couldn't have been happier!


----------



## MedtechCarol

kaitydid said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> Another American Girl Christmas here.  I don't have kids (I'm 18), but all the American Girl things were for me. My favorite historical character retired last year, so I went nuts and bought the pieces of her collection I didn't already have. So that was majority of my Christmas gifts this year, but I couldn't have been happier!


 

Awesome getting the things you wanted! Was this Felicity? My girls are still young but they will save every penny of their allowance for months and do tons of extra chores to earn money then beg for a trip to the AG store in Dallas (only a 4 hr drive for us) where they have strategicaly planned their purchase down to the last penny! I only wish I had thought of AG first!


----------



## greenpixie

I am merging this into our chat thread since it isn't really about Coach.  I hope you all had an amazing Christmas!  :xtree:


----------



## kaitydid

MedtechCarol said:


> Awesome getting the things you wanted! Was this Felicity? My girls are still young but they will save every penny of their allowance for months and do tons of extra chores to earn money then beg for a trip to the AG store in Dallas (only a 4 hr drive for us) where they have strategicaly planned their purchase down to the last penny! I only wish I had thought of AG first!


 
Yes, it was! Felicity was my very first American Girl and has always been my favorite. I was so sad when I heard AG was retiring her, so I had to buy the rest of her collection. My dad teased me about how much I spent, but both my parents know how important she is to me.  I had a lot of fun opening up the boxes and looking at the new additions to my Felicity collection. I've come to realize that it doesn't matter how old you are; you'll always enjoy American Girl. Oh, yes, the American Girl Place! Both my sister and I spent our eleventh birthdays there (mine in Chicago and my sister's in Los Angeles). We had such a blast! We actually went inside the Chicago again while on vacation last year and still enjoyed looking at all the dolls and clothes! Hope your girls enjoy it just as much as my sister and I did!


----------



## greenpixie

Oh wow, AG!  I LOVED those books when I was a kid.


----------



## Pursanista

Happy New Year to all you wonderful tpf'rs!!


----------



## ckarachr

So I got an email today from Coach telling me to "get back in the know" and re-add my email address to their list because I used to get emails from them.... um, I never removed my email address.  In fact, I have added my email address so many times to make sure I get PCE, etc, so I dont know how they could possibly say I removed it... maybe that explains why I havent gotten a Coach email in months... grr.


----------



## nursie

ckarachr said:


> So I got an email today from Coach telling me to "get back in the know" and re-add my email address to their list because I used to get emails from them.... um, I never removed my email address. In fact, I have added my email address so many times to make sure I get PCE, etc, so I dont know how they could possibly say I removed it... maybe that explains why I havent gotten a Coach email in months... grr.


 

i got the email too today, same exact scenario as you: i can't count how many times i've filled out the email address thing. and i seem to be permanently off rotation for receiveing coach outlet emails.


----------



## September24

nursie said:


> i got the email too today, same exact scenario as you: i can't count how many times i've filled out the email address thing. and i seem to be permanently off rotation for receiveing coach outlet emails.


 
I didnt get that email, CS HAS my email they also ask if its correct, but I NEVER get their emails either.


----------



## ckarachr

September24 said:
			
		

> I didnt get that email, CS HAS my email they also ask if its correct, but I NEVER get their emails either.



Exactly and I give my email every time I go to the store... I wonder if you enter your email multiple times it kicks it out as a duplicate of something?


----------



## nursie

ckarachr said:


> Exactly and I give my email every time I go to the store... I wonder if you enter your email multiple times it kicks it out as a duplicate of something?


 

me too! every time i check out they want to be sure they have my correct email. next time i'm going to say 'NO!' and see what happens to my inbox


----------



## Snailz

oh wow. it's been SOOOOOO long since i been on here. sorry everyone. just been so busy. well i have not gotten a whole lot of coach in my absence. just a super cool scarf. ha ha. i need to get a pic of it on here somehow. had to downgrade my phone after i dropped it in water. but it is a nice black gray and white signature scarf. get compliments on it everywhere i go. and my wife tries to borrow it every chance she gets. ha ha. ok i got it. not my photo. but my daughter. she was wearing my beanie and my scarf. shes still crazy. and still loves coach. ha ha.


----------



## bags4fun

What a cutie!


----------



## Mariquel

You have been gone a while..........I can tell she's gotten bigger but still cute as ever!


----------



## Snailz

Yeah shes in kindergarten. My girls growing up. Ha ha. So I stay busy dropping her off then working.  Picking her up.  Cooking dinner.  Washing laundry. Dishes. Everything pretty much. Do don't get a lot of free time to come here. But I missed everyone.


----------



## lurkernomore

Any football fans around? After a crazy few weeks I am psyched to put my button the sofa pretty soon and settle in for a night of football. I did all my errands this afternoon with my new pewter Lindsey, and picked up some amazing steak tips and other accompaniments. The grill is ready to go, and although it would be a blast to be in Foxborough, Mass tonight, the temperature outside has me happy I am home with the wood stove.
Go Patriots!


----------



## BeenBurned

lurkernomore said:


> Any football fans around? After a crazy few weeks I am psyched to put my button the sofa pretty soon and settle in for a night of football. I did all my errands this afternoon with my new pewter Lindsey, and picked up some amazing steak tips and other accompaniments. The grill is ready to go, and although it would be a blast to be in Foxborough, Mass tonight, the temperature outside has me happy I am home with the wood stove.
> Go Patriots!


LOL! I hate football. DH is going to a friend's house with a bunch of football fans. I'm going shopping where the stores will be empty. 

(Did you know that Superbowl-Sunday is the best shopping day?)

I know I'm the exception but I'd rather watch grass grow.


----------



## lurkernomore

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I hate football. DH is going to a friend's house with a bunch of football fans. I'm going shopping where the stores will be empty.
> 
> (Did you know that Superbowl-Sunday is the best shopping day?)
> 
> I know I'm the exception but I'd rather watch grass grow.



hehehe...enjoy shopping - I always try to hit the outlets and the malls when they first open - better selection, employees are in a better mood, and less people!


----------



## graebelle

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I hate football. DH is going to a friend's house with a bunch of football fans. I'm going shopping where the stores will be empty.
> 
> (Did you know that Superbowl-Sunday is the best shopping day?)
> 
> I know I'm the exception but I'd rather watch grass grow.


Tonight i went to pick up my furniture for my living room at the furniture store and we were picking up a large entertainment center to fit my husband's 60 in tv... and we were asked so many times  "i know why you want this tonight so you can watch football" i said nope  i want it so i can have my living room functioning again... They looked at us like we were from another planet because we said we do not watch football....


----------



## bags4fun

I love to watch football!


----------



## Snailz

I don't watch any sports. I never understood how other men can remember EVERYTHING about every team, player, stats, and all that stuff. But ask them when an anniversary is. A birthday. What you have planned week. Or something similar. They go blank. Ha ha. Just my little two cents.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YIIPPPEEEE my husband WON a GOLDEN GLOBE last night  --he wz so sexy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## giagnm

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YIIPPPEEEE my husband WON a GOLDEN GLOBE last night --he wz so sexy!!!!!!!!!


 
Don't you mean MY husband!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

giagnm said:


> Don't you mean MY husband!


 

Yo GF we already had this talk - I DONT SHARE him - lol


----------



## sandyclaws

Snailz said:


> I don't watch any sports. I never understood how other men can remember EVERYTHING about every team, player, stats, and all that stuff. But ask them when an anniversary is. A birthday. What you have planned week. Or something similar. They go blank. Ha ha. Just my little two cents.


 
bahaha same here! lol my fiance knows nothing about football....and when i grew up my mom and i would watch football with her friends...but growing up we don't care for sports (and its pretty crazy since we live in a college town...and theres nothing to do here except to watch them play football!!!....everyone here is crazy and has their mascot EVERYWHERE...i mean EVERYWHERE....) a lot different than growing up in RENO, NV.......but we're totally into UFC!! spend way too much money on PPV fights and beer/liqour! but hey its entertaining


----------



## Bbyjill

Has anyone seen the Kristin Sage in Mauve.  ?


----------



## bags4fun

I'm very curious about that color too!


----------



## BeenBurned

Bbyjill said:


> Has anyone seen the Kristin Sage in Mauve.  ?





bags4fun said:


> I'm very curious about that color too!


Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## Bbyjill

BeenBurned said:


> Is this what you're looking for?



Yes,l I am going to be making a purchase soon, and the only feedback of that bag with that color was negative. The online Picture is absolutely beautiful, and its been on my mind since I saw it..    Just want to make sure  its nice before I buy.


----------



## Bbyjill

BeenBurned said:


> Is this what you're looking for?



I also would like more feedback on the python sage.


----------



## BeenBurned

Bbyjill said:


> I also would like more feedback on the python sage.


Sorry, I can't help with that. Maybe someone has the bag and can comment.


----------



## icorrick

Hi everyone I am new to purse forum..I need some advice, I have a coach pleated ergo satchel purchased on 2008. I have sent it for repair and got told they couldn't fix it and coach sent it back to me. Well issue is leather is coming off the more time that goes by if coach told me once that it can't be repaired a few months back..and leather is still coming off what should I do? Take it and ask for them to fix it again even though I already know they cant! Ugh I love this bag but its leather its just coming off!


----------



## madlin271

hi...im new here. had been following tpf since oct last year for some inspiration. ive only started to post since my husband encouraged me to do so. so, hi to everyone again and would like to b part of beautiful people too...


----------



## madlin271

btw, madison maggie or madison sophia? any comment? need help on picking one of those... :help:


----------



## pandapharm

I have to admit, I bit the bullet and bought the dragon keyfob on ebay!!!!! I know I overpaid *A LOT* but I just HAD to have it!!! I was born year of the dragon and that is also this year again. I can't wait to get it!!! I will be using it as an actual keychain though, hehe. No use buying it just to store in a box where no one can see it!!!


----------



## Mariquel

madlin271 said:


> hi...im new here. had been following tpf since oct last year for some inspiration. ive only started to post since my husband encouraged me to do so. so, hi to everyone again and would like to b part of beautiful people too...


 
Welcome to the board, madlin! Your husband sounds so sweet, encouraging you to start posting.  Hope we'll get to see some of your purchases.

To answer your other post, I prefer the Sophia.  She's so classy and fits a good amount.  The Maggie is nice too, but just make sure you like having a purse with compartments, if that's the one you decide to buy.


----------



## ckarachr

madlin271 said:
			
		

> hi...im new here. had been following tpf since oct last year for some inspiration. ive only started to post since my husband encouraged me to do so. so, hi to everyone again and would like to b part of beautiful people too...



Welcome!  It's a lot of fun here and you will meet some great people!


----------



## koach

Ladies, I'm new so am not sure where to put this question/which existing threads. And, I don't think I'm allowed to start a new thread being so new.
Question is....(I have never heard of a purse organizer before reading this forum) where are they and which are recommended and why?


----------



## madlin271

Mariquel said:


> Welcome to the board, madlin! Your husband sounds so sweet, encouraging you to start posting.  Hope we'll get to see some of your purchases.
> 
> To answer your other post, I prefer the Sophia.  She's so classy and fits a good amount.  The Maggie is nice too, but just make sure you like having a purse with compartments, if that's the one you decide to buy.



Dear Mariquel, thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it.

Ive made my mind and Sophia would b my 1st Coach handbag then . I had collected smaller bags and accessories  before - but it really meant a big deal to me (especially when somebody else is buying it for you ). 

Thanks again!


----------



## madlin271

ckarachr said:


> Welcome!  It's a lot of fun here and you will meet some great people!



thanks a lot for the warm welcome!


----------



## Doglover1610

I haven't been in this forum for MONTHS! I've been bad to you lovely Coachies - I'm so sorry 

No Coach additions since my last reveal, but I did get a lovely LV Damier Ebene Speedy 35, Azur cles, and a mint green Vernis 4 key holder for my birthday, and I have entered the beautiful red-soled world of CL (3 pairs with a 4th on the way!). But I'm still a Coachie at heart - they get much more use than the LV 

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully well and I promise I'll visit the forum more often - even if it's just to see what lovely items you ladies and gents have gotten!


----------



## mariak16

koach said:


> Ladies, I'm new so am not sure where to put this question/which existing threads. And, I don't think I'm allowed to start a new thread being so new.
> Question is....(I have never heard of a purse organizer before reading this forum) where are they and which are recommended and why?


I don't have one, so I don't know much about them. I do have some friends that use them though and they seem to really like them. It's called the Purse to Go and you can buy them on ebay, and also at pursebling.com. If you do a search on here you should be able to find more information on them. I've seem them talked about a lot on here, but it may take some digging to find what you are looking for.


----------



## Snailz

Hi everyone. My daughter has a wallet and it has a rip in it. Just want to know if anyone has had a similar problem. And is it something coach can fix if i send it in?


----------



## Snailz

Hi everyone. My daughter has a wallet and it has a rip in it. Just want to know if anyone has had a similar problem. And is it something coach can fix if i send it in?


----------



## Snailz

Sorry  about the double post. Dont know how that happened. Ha ha.


----------



## Bbyjill

baglady39 said:


> Hi Coachies!!!
> 
> I'm starting a new chat thread for all generic chatter, not necessarily Coach related.  This is our own little place to chit chat about anything on our minds, and hopefully we can get to know each other a little better.
> 
> Let the discussions begin!!



 I think this is a great idea.  I have to say I love your avatar picture.  I just bought a black one.


----------



## bagee

Not sure if this is where I should post my question.....does anyone know a site called: coachbagsclearance.com? Is this a good site or fakes?


----------



## BeenBurned

bagee said:


> Not sure if this is where I should post my question.....does anyone know a site called: coachbagsclearance.com? Is this a good site or fakes?


With the exception of coach.com and it's once-in-a-while e.coachfactory.com online offers (by invitation only), ANY and EVERY site with Coach in its name sells fakes.


----------



## bagee

Thank You! I will be sure to stay clear!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

bagee said:


> Thank You! I will be sure to stay clear!!!


You're welcome. I'm glad you asked first before losing money and having to try to recover it.


----------



## bagee

Yes, have to remember..if it sounds too good to be true..it probably is!!


----------



## gordomom

Hey ladies, 

I have a couple of questions:

1)  Are there patterns to when you find the best selection of items at the factory stores that were transfers from the Boutiques?  

My previous best selection was the Wednesday before Thanksgiving when they were preparing for Black Friday.  However, I stopped by the Coach store in Centralia WA and they had several sections of the walls along with 2-3 tables dedicated to clearance from the boutiques.  I had a lot of trouble deciding on just one or two items!!  Is it always just random or do you ladies notice any patterns?

2)  The SAs told me that they are no longer offering coupons and that the discounts will all be factored into the price shown.  However, the prices weren't any cheaper than what was previously offered.  

For instance, the usually have keychains at $19 or $29 and those were the same.  I looked at a clutch wallet that was the same price as I'd seen before the holidays, but at that time, there was an additional 30% off.

Anyone else hear about Coach FS discontinuing coupons?

Thanks!!


----------



## Rhayne

I'm not sure if this is in the right place or not but I have a question about the Coach Factory Online. I was wondering how they package items that you order from the Factory Online sales events? And.... Do purses come with dust covers? This past week was my first time getting an invite to the event and first time ordering so I have no idea how it will arrive to me.


----------



## lisalucia

Rhayne said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is in the right place or not but I have a question about the Coach Factory Online. I was wondering how they package items that you order from the Factory Online sales events? And.... Do purses come with dust covers? This past week was my first time getting an invite to the event and first time ordering so I have no idea how it will arrive to me.



Hi, I am new to the site but I just ordered from the factory online sale last month. You should see your item in a plastic bag. Factory bags do not come with a dust bag. Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## Pursanista

Rhayne said:


> I'm not sure if this is in the right place or not but I have a question about the Coach Factory Online. I was wondering how they package items that you order from the Factory Online sales events? And.... Do purses come with dust covers? This past week was my first time getting an invite to the event and first time ordering so I have no idea how it will arrive to me.



I have ordered from the online sale twice.

The first purse I ordered was inside a plastic bag, with no stuffing. It was on the very bottom of the big box, and the rest of the box was filled with the little air pillows, which flattened the bag and creased the bottom of the bag in half. I was disgusted to be honest. I didn't like the bag anyway and returned it.

The second purse I ordered was just like one ordered from JAX. It was stuffed with tissue; all the hardware was covered with foam and taped; and I even got a dustbag. This one I kept because I love it, but it sure help me love it to have it "babied".

So...it can go either way. I'm waiting for a purse from this last sale and am very curious as to how it will be packaged!


----------



## Rhayne

Pursanista said:


> I have ordered from the online sale twice.
> 
> The first purse I ordered was inside a plastic bag, with no stuffing. It was on the very bottom of the big box, and the rest of the box was filled with the little air pillows, which flattened the bag and creased the bottom of the bag in half. I was disgusted to be honest. I didn't like the bag anyway and returned it.
> 
> The second purse I ordered was just like one ordered from JAX. It was stuffed with tissue; all the hardware was covered with foam and taped; and I even got a dustbag. This one I kept because I love it, but it sure help me love it to have it "babied".
> 
> So...it can go either way. I'm waiting for a purse from this last sale and am very curious as to how it will be packaged!



Mine will be here on thursday so I'll post pics of how it comes then. I did order a wristlet at the last sale and it came in a plastic bag with the hardware covered in tissue paper. I was happy with that wrapping since it was only a wristlet. I hope this bag comes packed better and not creased.


----------



## GirlyQ

I got my patent Marielle today and it was in a plastic bag, stuffed and all wrapped in tissue.  I also got a dust bag   It was like finding the prize in the bottom of a Cracker Jack box when I found it at the bottom of my bag LOL


----------



## sidneysmama

hello ladies, im new here on tpf...awhile ago i was talking to my mom and she told me how she would love to get a coach purse...i dont know anything about purses!!! lol i hope im posting in the right thread! could maybe someone help me or suggest to me a style? she is in her early 40's, all her purses are huge! and she likes leather and ive seen her with a few patent leather ones as well. thanks so much


----------



## BeenBurned

sidneysmama said:


> hello ladies, im new here on tpf...awhile ago i was talking to my mom and she told me how she would love to get a coach purse...i dont know anything about purses!!! lol i hope im posting in the right thread! could maybe someone help me or suggest to me a style? she is in her early 40's, all her purses are huge! and she likes leather and ive seen her with a few patent leather ones as well. thanks so much


To narrow your choices, search ebay or Bonz (or wherever you want to buy) for "Coach leather" and look at the styles that come up. Pick those you think fit the bill and save searches for those. 

Be sure to have any items authenticated before buying anything just to be sure it's the real deal:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-443.html#post20926729


----------



## sidneysmama

BeenBurned said:


> To narrow your choices, search ebay or Bonz (or wherever you want to buy) for "Coach leather" and look at the styles that come up. Pick those you think fit the bill and save searches for those.
> 
> Be sure to have any items authenticated before buying anything just to be sure it's the real deal:  http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-694619-443.html#post20926729



thank you so much for the advice!! i appreciate it alot!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

sidneysmama said:


> thank you so much for the advice!! i appreciate it alot!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## Jhill

Can't decide between these two coach bags HELP!

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...806-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=38806&tier=2&LOC=LN#99379 

OR

http://www.coachstyle1941.com/coach-bags-reviewthe-kristin-goat-leather-zip-tote-bag


----------



## m3rma1d

Jhill said:


> Can't decide between these two coach bags HELP!
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...806-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=38806&tier=2&LOC=LN#99379
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.coachstyle1941.com/coach-bags-reviewthe-kristin-goat-leather-zip-tote-bag



Well, don't go with that second one since that is NOT a real Coach site.


----------



## sidneysmama

so for those of you that have...i guess its called madison collection...which one out of them all is the biggest/roomiest?


----------



## dooneybaby

Hi Coachies!
Don't forget to sign up for the Coach Online Outlet! They have at least one sale every month, but your name has to be on their list in order to log on. The savings are unbelievable. For example, a $400 bag could sell for about $120 on the site.


----------



## ladyash

Does anyone know if Coach has ever made a dolphin fob?? I got my sister one of the leather owls for Christmas and I really want to add a fob to my Coach collection but my favourite animals are dolphins. 

A black cat would be my second choice but I don't like the fur.


----------



## LVoeShopping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Purse-Madison-Quilted-Chevron-Nylon-Swing-pack-Black-Valentine-Gift-/120852976872?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c236614e8#ht_1025wt_1293

Is this true? *"This particular style of Madison Coach Purse does not bring a "History Patch" or "Creed" in the inside"*


----------



## crazyforcoach09

can you post one pic in MORE than one thread  - It is NOT allowing me to


----------



## dooneybaby

COACHIES don't forget!!

The Coach Factory online sale is going on right now!
I just purchased the Penelope Leather Buckle Satchel and matching Checkbook Wallet in Silver/White/Grey, BOTH for only $258!!
That's quite a savings!


----------



## Mariquel

If there are any So Cal Tpf'ers out there that are interested, someone's trying to put together a meet-and-greet in February and March.  Please look in the General Threads.


----------



## burgandy05

How is it I just discovered right now that there is a purse forum iPhone app? Am I way behind? Happy Heart Day TPFers!


----------



## Indigowaters

Yeah, Lol. It was out last year. They announced it on FB.


----------



## burgandy05

Indigowaters said:
			
		

> Yeah, Lol. It was out last year. They announced it on FB.



Eeeekkk, I can't believe I missed it! I had a feeling it was last year.


----------



## m3rma1d

It's not just for iPhone... Using it on my Droid!!!


----------



## Chineka

It's such a great App. TPF on the go, but just as if you were using a computer.  I have the iPhone App.


----------



## gordomom

Chineka said:
			
		

> It's such a great App. TPF on the go, but just as if you were using a computer.  I have the iPhone App.



Love the app but it's been crashing a lot this week.  Is it just me or anyone else having issues?  One time I kept getting a blank screen until I rebooted.


----------



## kschon

kschon said:
			
		

> Hi! I have a couple of questions about cleaning my Metallic Leather coach handbag.. Style # 15922...
> Recently, I wore it with a pair of jeans and the dye rubbed off (I was informed later that they sre notorious for this)... anyway I tried the damp cloth method & it only partially removed the stain... also now the leather isn't the same texture! Help! How can I get rid of this stain and return it to its natural texture!? Coach told me NOT to use ANY cleaning products on the bag!!


----------



## September24

dooneybaby said:


> Hi Coachies!
> Don't forget to sign up for the Coach Online Outlet! They have at least one sale every month, but your name has to be on their list in order to log on. The savings are unbelievable. For example, a $400 bag could sell for about $120 on the site.


 
LOL I signed up many times and never get the email, they choose who they want to invite supposedly based on "marketing strategies". Great strategy! I want to buy , have sent them emails telling them this  and still no invite.


----------



## Snailz

Well i was at the outlet the other day killing time while my daughter was in school. And she has been stealing her moms crossbody bag and also mine (when i had it). And her birthday is coming up. So i been looking around for awhile now. I like to get things done early when i can. Then i spotted this little cossbody white bag perfect for her size. I knew it would be there long at 60 dollars, so i had to buy it. Now got it hiding in my closet and she has no idea. Just got to wait til april to give it to her. This bag will make it number 6 for her 6th birthday.


----------



## BeenBurned

Snailz said:


> Well i was at the outlet the other day killing time while my daughter was in school. And she has been stealing her moms crossbody bag and also mine (when i had it). And her birthday is coming up. So i been looking around for awhile now. I like to get things done early when i can. Then i spotted this little cossbody white bag perfect for her size. I knew it would be there long at 60 dollars, so i had to buy it. Now got it hiding in my closet and she has no idea. Just got to wait til april to give it to her. This bag will make it number 6 for her 6th birthday.


A Coach at age 6?!?!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

BeenBurned said:


> A Coach at age 6?!?!


I personally would prefer it to be Coach at 6 than LV at 9. But that is just my opinion. 
Snailz has been spoiling his baby rotten over the past two years, perhaps longer, with Coach. I think it's cute, and she does seem to take good care of them and is very appreciative of her wristlets and top handles.


----------



## Mariquel

Snailz said:


> Well i was at the outlet the other day killing time while my daughter was in school. And she has been stealing her moms crossbody bag and also mine (when i had it). And her birthday is coming up. So i been looking around for awhile now. I like to get things done early when i can. Then i spotted this little cossbody white bag perfect for her size. I knew it would be there long at 60 dollars, so i had to buy it. Now got it hiding in my closet and she has no idea. Just got to wait til april to give it to her. This bag will make it number 6 for her 6th birthday.


 
That's such a cute print, Snailz!  I like it so much that I bought a bunch of accessories in the same print last week. Figure they'll be fun to take on vacation.

You know you're making it hard for the future men in her life, right?    Please show us the cute pictures when she opens it.


----------



## MedtechCarol

Snailz said:


> Well i was at the outlet the other day killing time while my daughter was in school. And she has been stealing her moms crossbody bag and also mine (when i had it). And her birthday is coming up. So i been looking around for awhile now. I like to get things done early when i can. Then i spotted this little cossbody white bag perfect for her size. I knew it would be there long at 60 dollars, so i had to buy it. Now got it hiding in my closet and she has no idea. Just got to wait til april to give it to her. This bag will make it number 6 for her 6th birthday.


That's a very cute bag! She'll love it!


----------



## Snailz

Been Burned --- no its not a Coach at age 6. It was a Coach at age 3 for her. Take a look at my photo album. She takes care of them all. Probably a lot better than grown women. None of her bags have stains or pen marks or rips or anything. This will be bag 6 for her if you read the post right. Shes my baby. And if i raised her right and she cares for her stuff i think she deserves it.

And i will take pics of her when her birthday comes. But it will be in April. And yeah i knew what i was doing to te future boys when i bought the first purse for her. Thank you everyone else for you nice comments.


----------



## Snailz

Been Burned --- no its not a Coach at age 6. It was a Coach at age 3 for her. Take a look at my photo album. She takes care of them all. Probably a lot better than grown women. None of her bags have stains or pen marks or rips or anything. This will be bag 6 for her if you read the post right. Shes my baby. And if i raised her right and she cares for her stuff i think she deserves it.

And i will take pics of her when her birthday comes. But it will be in April. And yeah i knew what i was doing to te future boys when i bought the first purse for her. Thank you everyone else for you nice comments.


----------



## bagee

Snailz said:


> Been Burned --- no its not a Coach at age 6. It was a Coach at age 3 for her. Take a look at my photo album. She takes care of them all. Probably a lot better than grown women. None of her bags have stains or pen marks or rips or anything. This will be bag 6 for her if you read the post right. Shes my baby. And if i raised her right and she cares for her stuff i think she deserves it.
> 
> And i will take pics of her when her birthday comes. But it will be in April. And yeah i knew what i was doing to te future boys when i bought the first purse for her. Thank you everyone else for you nice comments.


She is cuter than a bug's ear


----------



## kdennis

Can anyone tell me if the Coach Classic Stewardess bag is really only 7.25 inches long?


----------



## gordomom

Snailz said:
			
		

> Well i was at the outlet the other day killing time while my daughter was in school. And she has been stealing her moms crossbody bag and also mine (when i had it). And her birthday is coming up. So i been looking around for awhile now. I like to get things done early when i can. Then i spotted this little cossbody white bag perfect for her size. I knew it would be there long at 60 dollars, so i had to buy it. Now got it hiding in my closet and she has no idea. Just got to wait til april to give it to her. This bag will make it number 6 for her 6th birthday.



Adorable!  Somehow I don't think that would look right on my son, so I'll live vicariously through you!

Can't wait to see what she carries when she's older!  =)


----------



## 19yearslater

I think that purse is perfect for a young girl. I think that some of what Coach makes (especially at outlet) is geared toward young girls. This is a handbag appreciation forum, and it sounds like Snailz's daughter certainly appreciates her handbags.


----------



## GirlyQ

Snailz said:


> Been Burned --- no its not a Coach at age 6. It was a Coach at age 3 for her. Take a look at my photo album. She takes care of them all. Probably a lot better than grown women. None of her bags have stains or pen marks or rips or anything. This will be bag 6 for her if you read the post right. Shes my baby. And if i raised her right and she cares for her stuff i think she deserves it.
> 
> And i will take pics of her when her birthday comes. But it will be in April. And yeah i knew what i was doing to te future boys when i bought the first purse for her. Thank you everyone else for you nice comments.


 
Heck, do you know what you are doing for YOU in the future.......she will soon be growing out of those wristlets and into bigger bags LOL  I think it is super cute that you buy those for her AND that you are so excited to give it to her.  I am horrible about waiting when it comes to gifts for my kids, kudos to you for being able to hold off until april.


----------



## momtok

Snailz said:


> *She takes care of them all. Probably a lot better than grown women. None of her bags have stains or pen marks or rips or anything.* This will be bag 6 for her if you read the post right. Shes my baby. And if i raised her right and she cares for her stuff i think she deserves it.



Same with our daughter ... she also had Coach bags by the age of six (she has six of them by now, two of which are vintage bags that Hyacinth and/or DemRam authenticated and I rehabbed).  I've seen this conflict crop up in the LV subsection, but ok, I see it's here  too.  

Our daughter also takes excellent care of her things, from the bags, right down to the wristlets and keyfobs.  She keeps her bags in dustbags (some of which I sewed) when not in use, and they, in turn sit on shelves in a shelving unit.  Some children actually *do* choose to take care of their belongings, and based on *Snailz's* description, his daughter is in that group as well.

Our daughter also has a Juicy. (Is that shocking too?)  If you made a certain purchase at Juicy, you could meet Tim Gunn.  The only bag I found that both 1) qualified as the "purchase", and 2) I really liked, was a leather one that was too small for me.  So daughter got both the bag, and the pic with Tim Gunn.

Annnnd  she got an LV pochette (with an Asian theme in the form of cherry blossoms) when she was eight.  Yes, LV for an eight year old.  Why?  I ordered it on the day she earned her black belt in kung fu, after 3 years of long, intense work.  Most adults can't even pull off something like that, let alone do it in their childhood.

*Snailz*, she's *your* daughter.  You know what she's capable of, how responsible she is with her belongings, and most importantly, what her attitudes are toward herself, others, and those better virtues in life (kindness, compassion, generosity, etc, things that we also cultivate in our daughter) that will truly shape her as a woman.  *You* are her parent -- *you* are the one that knows her.  You are the one who knows who she "really is."  Keep on truckin' my brother.  
.


----------



## gordomom

Has anyone seen the men's op art crossbody satchel f70249 in person (on the factory online sale now)?

I'm digging it for me!  Whats it like?


----------



## zyxel

Snailz said:


> Well i was at the outlet the other day killing time while my daughter was in school. And she has been stealing her moms crossbody bag and also mine (when i had it). And her birthday is coming up. So i been looking around for awhile now. I like to get things done early when i can. Then i spotted this little cossbody white bag perfect for her size. I knew it would be there long at 60 dollars, so i had to buy it. Now got it hiding in my closet and she has no idea. Just got to wait til april to give it to her. This bag will make it number 6 for her 6th birthday.


Hi there !

This is such a lovely bag for your daughter!


----------



## cathead87

gordomom said:


> Has anyone seen the men's op art crossbody satchel f70249 in person (on the factory online sale now)?
> 
> I'm digging it for me! Whats it like?


 
I am loving the pics of this bag too. Please post pics if you decide to purchase it.


----------



## ralewi

Snailz said:


> Well i was at the outlet the other day killing time while my daughter was in school. And she has been stealing her moms crossbody bag and also mine (when i had it). And her birthday is coming up. So i been looking around for awhile now. I like to get things done early when i can. Then i spotted this little cossbody white bag perfect for her size. I knew it would be there long at 60 dollars, so i had to buy it. Now got it hiding in my closet and she has no idea. Just got to wait til april to give it to her. This bag will make it number 6 for her 6th birthday.


 What a cute bag.  She is going love it.


----------



## Snailz

Girlyq - yeah i know what i'm getting myself into. I knew from the beginning. Ha ha. And i remember when she was three. I had to basically drag her out the fendi store once. Ha ha. She knows what she likes.

Momtok - i remember you talking about your daughter and her lv bag at 8. I would also do that but not really into lv. Maybe a gucci. maybe. Ha ha. She is already top of her class. Amd shes only in kinder right now. I can see more bags if she keeps it up.


----------



## Gypsycruiser

September24 said:


> LOL I signed up many times and never get the email, they choose who they want to invite supposedly based on "marketing strategies". Great strategy! I want to buy , have sent them emails telling them this  and still no invite.



I don't get it either. I have invited once then never again. I buy a lot from my boutique and at the outlets but no invite for thr on line sale. They I will buy but no invite. I just cannot figure it who and how they decide.


----------



## Bbyjill

Gypsycruiser said:
			
		

> I don't get it either. I have invited once then never again. I buy a lot from my boutique and at the outlets but no invite for thr on line sale. They I will buy but no invite. I just cannot figure it who and how they decide.



I was invited three months in a row. The third month I didn't purchase anything and the invites haven't showed up in my inbox.  Its been over a year


----------



## LVoeShopping

What do you use as a checkbook holder? I always carry my business checkbook & transaction register with me and I need something separate from my regular wallet to hold these. I can't find any new styles so I am thinking maybe a 4x7 agenda slip jacket would work?


----------



## ryanalumni

If you send them an email saying you purchase Coach products often but never get the online sale emails they will automatically put you on the list and get every online sale from there on out. I did it about 3 months ago after never getting them and I spend alot of money in both the outlet and the regular store and they apologized and I get them about every 3 weeks now! Hope this helps!


----------



## BeenBurned

LVoeShopping said:


> What do you use as a checkbook holder? I always carry my business checkbook & transaction register with me and I need something separate from my regular wallet to hold these. I can't find any new styles so I am thinking maybe a 4x7 agenda slip jacket would work?


How about a multi-case (multi-function) with ID? 

For example: 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/COACH-Multi-Card-Case-Lilac-Checkbook-Wallet-60551/38372345

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...kw=coach+multi-case&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## LVoeShopping

BeenBurned said:


> How about a multi-case (multi-function) with ID?
> 
> For example:
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/COACH-Multi-Card-Case-Lilac-Checkbook-Wallet-60551/38372345
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...kw=coach+multi-case&_sacat=See-All-Categories


 
That is exactly what I need, it's just such slim pickings on selection! Wish they had them in patent


----------



## bags4fun

I have a question about ordering from JAX.  Should I expect a confirmation email?  If so, how long does that usually take?  thx


----------



## kimberleyg

I am new to owning a Coach!  In a matter of a month I have boughten 2 bags and wallets to match.....I think I may have a probelm LOL!


----------



## Bbyjill

kimberleyg said:
			
		

> I am new to owning a Coach!  In a matter of a month I have boughten 2 bags and wallets to match.....I think I may have a probelm LOL!



It gets harder.  I have bought 3 sold 6 to get them.  Still saving money for another...


----------



## Bbyjill

What is the difference between an Ashley and a Sabrina ?


----------



## icorrick

ryanalumni said:


> If you send them an email saying you purchase Coach products often but never get the online sale emails they will automatically put you on the list and get every online sale from there on out. I did it about 3 months ago after never getting them and I spend alot of money in both the outlet and the regular store and they apologized and I get them about every 3 weeks now! Hope this helps!



How do I do that? Where/who can I email? I want to get invites


----------



## m3rma1d

Bbyjill said:


> What is the difference between an Ashley and a Sabrina ?



Sabrina was an FP (Full Price/boutique bag), Ashley is MFF (Made For Factory, meaning made just for outlets)
Usually the FP bags have "better" little details, maybe someone can chime in with those...


----------



## ralewi

LVoeShopping said:


> What do you use as a checkbook holder? I always carry my business checkbook & transaction register with me and I need something separate from my regular wallet to hold these. I can't find any new styles so I am thinking maybe a 4x7 agenda slip jacket would work?


I use my 4X7 coach agenda slip jacket to hold my checkbook and it works out great.


----------



## AlinaRose

I'm in the market for a natural/tan colored satchel and this one is on my list.  Can anyone tell me whether the persimmon color is more orange? or is it more of a tan color? It's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Bbyjill

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Sabrina was an FP (Full Price/boutique bag), Ashley is MFF (Made For Factory, meaning made just for outlets)
> Usually the FP bags have "better" little details, maybe someone can chime in with those...



Thanks ! I wonder if quality is better?  I hope others respond.


----------



## Mariquel

Bbyjill said:


> Thanks ! I wonder if quality is better?  I hope others respond.




Here are a few links to some past discussions:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-is-the-difference-between-732687.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-is-the-consensus-on-the-mff-ashley-719003.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/would-you-sell-your-sabrina-because-ashley-looks-701853.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/audrey-ashley-and-sabrina-whats-the-difference-648140.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/has-anyone-seen-own-ashley-satchel-sabrina-look-659313.html

HTH!


----------



## whateve

AlinaRose said:


> I'm in the market for a natural/tan colored satchel and this one is on my list.  Can anyone tell me whether the persimmon color is more orange? or is it more of a tan color? It's hard to tell from the picture.


The link isn't working now, but if you are talking about the Persimmon Madison or Willis, it is pretty orange, not neutral.


----------



## Bbyjill

AlinaRose said:
			
		

> I'm in the market for a natural/tan colored satchel and this one is on my list.  Can anyone tell me whether the persimmon color is more orange? or is it more of a tan color? It's hard to tell from the picture.


 I have the baby sage or the round satchel in champaign.  It's metallic tan. I absolutely love it goes with everything


----------



## Bbyjill

I have been on the search for a Coach satchel similar to the Sabrina type however the smaller handles big enough to fit on the shoulder Any suggestions?


----------



## 19yearslater

Sorry if it's been asked before but . . . does anyone know what's going on with Nordstrom and Coach? I saw Coach there last week but their site no longer shows the bags at all.


----------



## whateve

19yearslater said:


> Sorry if it's been asked before but . . . does anyone know what's going on with Nordstrom and Coach? I saw Coach there last week but their site no longer shows the bags at all.


Apparently, Nordstrom wanted to offer free shipping and Coach didn't like that, so you can still buy Coach at their stores but not on their website.


----------



## 19yearslater

whateve said:


> Apparently, Nordstrom wanted to offer free shipping and Coach didn't like that, so you can still buy Coach at their stores but not on their website.


Whoa, poorly done, Coach! Thanks for the info.


----------



## whateve

This poor Sophia had her handles surgically removed.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251012477821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## nursie

whateve said:


> This poor Sophia had her handles surgically removed.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251012477821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 

wahhhhaa daa?  and they 'take care of all my bags with the greatest of care and gentleness'.....when?, during surgery? i guess you won't have to worry about those handles being stiff!


----------



## Shop.Qwean

I have a new love for Coach bags! There are so beautiful.


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> This poor Sophia had her handles surgically removed.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251012477821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 

That's not right!


----------



## ckarachr

whateve said:


> This poor Sophia had her handles surgically removed.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251012477821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




This is just weird.  Maybe its hard to tell since there is only one pic, but it looks like there are no markings where the handles even were?  I wonder if it is even authentic... I dont think it is, because why would you go through all of the trouble to have the handles removed only to turn around and sell it?


----------



## whateve

ckarachr said:


> This is just weird.  Maybe its hard to tell since there is only one pic, but it looks like there are no markings where the handles even were?  I wonder if it is even authentic... I dont think it is, because why would you go through all of the trouble to have the handles removed only to turn around and sell it?


I actually asked the seller because I thought maybe it was an optical illusion and she said she knows it is weird but she didn't want the handles and she did a really good job so you can't tell. I think she should have realized it wasn't the bag for her BEFORE doing the surgery. It is a little like your boyfriend telling you to get plastic surgery then breaking up with you after you do.


----------



## ckarachr

whateve said:


> I actually asked the seller because I thought maybe it was an optical illusion and she said she knows it is weird but she didn't want the handles and she did a really good job so you can't tell. I think she should have realized it wasn't the bag for her BEFORE doing the surgery. It is a little like your boyfriend telling you to get plastic surgery then breaking up with you after you do.



*LOL* that is a good analogy!  But I agree... she should have decided on the bag before going through all the trouble to remove the handles, not to mention trying to sell it.  It just looks odd..  But I will say she definitely did a good job- you cannot even tell there were handles there!


----------



## Bbyjill

Hey guys, I've been thinking of getting a python handbag maybe a sage or Sophia. my worries in that I would get very tired of this bad very quickly. What do you think?


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bbyjill said:


> Hey guys, I've been thinking of getting a python handbag maybe a sage or Sophia. my worries in that I would get very tired of this bad very quickly. What do you think?



I say go for it! I love python, it's so versatile with all the colors in the skin


----------



## Bbyjill

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> I say go for it! I love python, it's so versatile with all the colors in the skin



I THINKi will!!  Now just have to decide which one. I have about a month to think about it.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bbyjill said:


> I THINKi will!!  Now just have to decide which one. I have about a month to think about it.



Have you thought about the Abigail, Lindsey or Sophia? Those are my faves


----------



## Bbyjill

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Have you thought about the Abigail, Lindsey or Sophia? Those are my faves



ABIGAIL yes. I have definitely thought of this one.  I'm not sure in the python print though.   I do love the new Lindsey python coming out.  I don't think my arms will fit in the small handles. When I carry it's on my forearm that'll be fine. I need a least a 7 inch drop to fit on my shoulder.  I have never been crazy about the Lindsey's or the Sophias carried by the longer shoulder strap.  I really do  like the new Lindsay python print coming out. This is the same print that was on the sage.  Of course it's no longer available and I can't find it online either.  I did find that exact print on a Kristin hobo.   I don't have those in my collection yet.  There so many great bags. The Lindsay is on my mind and I can always return it if I don't like.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bbyjill said:


> ABIGAIL yes. I have definitely thought of this one.  I'm not sure in the python print though.   I do love the new Lindsey python coming out.  I don't think my arms will fit in the small handles. When I carry it's on my forearm that'll be fine. I need a least a 7 inch drop to fit on my shoulder.  I have never been crazy about the Lindsey's or the Sophias carried by the longer shoulder strap.  I really do  like the new Lindsay python print coming out. This is the same print that was on the sage.  Of course it's no longer available and I can't find it online either.  I did find that exact print on a Kristin hobo.   I don't have those in my collection yet.  There so many great bags. The Lindsay is on my mind and I can always return it if I don't like.



Are you a darker python or lighter python fan? It seems like Coach is only giving either/or for each style and not multiple python options.


----------



## Bbyjill

LVoeShopping said:


> Are you a darker python or lighter python fan? It seems like Coach is only giving either/or for each style and not multiple python options.


 I tend to go for darker.  I like the darker one they had on the elevated sage.  The new lindsey I have my eye on.   I was told that python does't hold up very good.  This concerns me.  If I am going to spend hundreds of $ on a single handbag I ecpect it to ware well.   Have you had much luck?


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bbyjill said:


> I tend to go for darker. I like the darker one they had on the elevated sage. The new lindsey I have my eye on. I was told that python does't hold up very good. This concerns me. If I am going to spend hundreds of $ on a single handbag I ecpect it to ware well. Have you had much luck?


 
Kind of funny we have been talking about python, hubby brought me home a dark python Kristin NS tote yesterday. I am completely in love  she seems pretty durable to me, hoping for no issues with her!


----------



## Bbyjill

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Kind of funny we have been talking about python, hubby brought me home a dark python Kristin NS tote yesterday. I am completely in love  she seems pretty durable to me, hoping for no issues with her!



HOW SWEET!" Brownie point! I think I found the perfect python. IT WILL BE A little bit but I'll definitely post when I get it


----------



## rdelrigo

Well they finally skipped me this time. But that's ok. I found something more exciting  Since I got my new job I spend 12.5 hours a week in my car. I bought a new Lancer back in June, pic attached for reference but she is putting on miles quick. I drive country roads and it is usually foggy, and really crappy in the winter. I decided to make a new purchase which I have pictures of and my "passenger". lol!


----------



## rdelrigo

No one is around but I'm going to post anyway. Please don't delete my thread.  Here is my new baby and her passenger.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Love your Jeep - I drive a Jeep also and absolutely love it!!!  It's the best especially in the winter.  Your 'passenger' is so beautiful and looks very comfy in her seat!  Congrats!


----------



## crushgoil

Love the lining colour on your passenger!


----------



## yellowbernie

Awesome Car, and Great Passenger. Congrats.


----------



## ZSP

Great vehicle...I'm sure you're loving it already.

Your passenger is lovely - what's the name of that bag?


----------



## vanhornink

Love both new car and passenger....Congrats on the new car......


----------



## kath00

Is that the Allie??  LOVE that bag.  Nice car too!


----------



## rdelrigo

ZSP said:


> Great vehicle...I'm sure you're loving it already.
> 
> Your passenger is lovely - what's the name of that bag?



Pinnacle Leather Allie.


----------



## rdelrigo

rdelrigo said:


> Pinnacle Leather Allie.



The car is 2012 Jeep Compass 4X4. It has heated seats, heated mirrors, remote start, Sirius satellite radio, 9 Boston acoustic speakers, and a sunroof. Everything I've always wanted in a car. I never thought I'd have this at 28. And I did the best wheelin' and dealin' job I've ever done. This car was not on sale but another one was. I said I'll pay the extra for the package but I want the same discount. 5K off sticker baby!


----------



## emilybug

Omg I love your new Jeep! I drive a Liberty and it will pay off this year. I soooooo want a new Jeep!


----------



## whateve

This seller has a picture they took inside the factory store!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-bag-purse-/270944945438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1593c51e


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> This seller has a picture they took inside the factory store!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-bag-purse-/270944945438?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1593c51e


 

This is too funny!


----------



## whateve

I didn't realize he has a bunch of similar listings. Do you think Coach would do anything if they saw this?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/boricua_gue...592&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## ckarachr

whateve said:
			
		

> I didn't realize he has a bunch of similar listings. Do you think Coach would do anything if they saw this?
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/boricua_guerrero757/m.html?hash=item3f159cf160&item=270945546592&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&_trksid=p4340.l2562



I think they would, because I would imagine that you really aren't supposed to be photographing or videotaping in stores.... Hence why it is so difficult when we go to the outlets to get spy pics!  I just can't imagine that no one saw him taking pictures of half of the store lol.


----------



## bags4fun

Wow!  Maybe he works there?


----------



## whateve

I took a picture in an outlet once but I asked permission first. I wanted to send a picture to my daughter to see if she wanted the bag.
It looks like he is taking the pictures so he doesn't have to buy the bags beforehand and then he will go buy the bag once he makes a sale.


----------



## ckarachr

whateve said:
			
		

> I took a picture in an outlet once but I asked permission first. I wanted to send a picture to my daughter to see if she wanted the bag.
> It looks like he is taking the pictures so he doesn't have to buy the bags beforehand and then he will go buy the bag once he makes a sale.



Good business plan on his part, but still unacceptable lol


ETA: I took spy pics for tpf once because it was later at night and there weren't sa's around but I still felt super uncomfortable doing so and I don't think I would do it again.  I feel like the bags are not my property so I shouldn't take pics.


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> I didn't realize he has a bunch of similar listings. Do you think Coach would do anything if they saw this?
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/boricua_gue...592&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&_trksid=p4340.l2562


 

Wow, he must have a Coach franchise!


----------



## Mariquel

ckarachr said:


> Good business plan on his part, but still unacceptable lol
> 
> 
> ETA: I took spy pics for tpf once because it was later at night and there weren't sa's around but I still felt super uncomfortable doing so and I don't think I would do it again. I feel like the bags are not my property so I shouldn't take pics.


 

I would be scared to take pics, especially on my old-as-dirt phone, because it would be too obvous.  Someone had posted an article here once about a Coach outlet being robbed and the store mentioned that they had something like a dozen or so cameras!  With my luck, they would have caught me on 9 of them! Makes me afraid to even exchange dust bags from similar purses.


----------



## Mariquel

Is anyone seeing a bunch of *** in some of the messages?  At first, I thought that someone was being cute or something, but I'm seeing them in more and more messages.  I can figure out what they wanted to say in most of them, but I hate having to take time trying to decipher all of them, it slows me down.


----------



## bags4fun

I think it was maybe an April fool thing that Vlad did.  Just guessing that.


----------



## Mariquel

bags4fun said:


> I think it was maybe an April fool thing that Vlad did. Just guessing that.


 
Ohhh, didn't catch that. Thanks for explaining, don't remember anything from previous years and was beginning to wonder if it were my computer.


----------



## bags4fun

I just opened my latest delivery, the Ruby pilot Sophia, and I LOVE it!  The color is beautiful, and the gold hardware is perfect!


----------



## gordomom

bags4fun said:
			
		

> I just opened my latest delivery, the Ruby pilot Sophia, and I LOVE it!  The color is beautiful, and the gold hardware is perfect!



Ooh - how do you get pilot bags??  I've heard of them but not sure if they're only offered in certain stores.  

Modeling photos in the works??

Thx!!


----------



## bags4fun

I don't think they are in stores, this is my first one.  I guess you just have to pay attention here.  It is on the website though.  And someone already did a reveal, so I thought I would just mention here that I love it.  
Here is Melissa's reveal thread...
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/seeing-red-ruby-red-come-see-new-pilot-739405.html


----------



## gordomom

bags4fun said:
			
		

> I don't think they are in stores, this is my first one.  I guess you just have to pay attention here.  It is on the website though.  And someone already did a reveal, so I thought I would just mention here that I love it.
> Here is Melissa's reveal thread...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/seeing-red-ruby-red-come-see-new-pilot-739405.html



Ooooh, I missed that! Thanks for sharing the link!  It's beautiful!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

I found this product while googling: http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Master-Dye-Transfer-Cleaner/dp/B007A2PXXK

It's supposed to remove dye transfer. If someone tries it, I hope they post the results here.


----------



## BeenBurned

This post was made in the deals thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-deals-rare-finds-636857-91.html#post21508290

I don't recommend the bag or the seller. 

#1: There's only one picture. None of the listings have enough pics to authenticate

#2: Worse is that the seller shills. 

Why someone shills a reserve listing is beyond me:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...F4BnPp0NVzkRbvdMjAgdA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


This listing ended up being BIN'ed but before the buyer bought, the shill drove up the price: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...F4BnPp0NVzkRbvdMjAgdA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Jessi319

BeenBurned said:


> This post was made in the deals thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-deals-rare-finds-636857-91.html#post21508290
> 
> I don't recommend the bag or the seller.
> 
> #1: There's only one picture. None of the listings have enough pics to authenticate
> 
> #2: Worse is that the seller shills.
> 
> Why someone shills a reserve listing is beyond me:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...F4BnPp0NVzkRbvdMjAgdA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> This listing ended up being BIN'ed but before the buyer bought, the shill drove up the price:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...F4BnPp0NVzkRbvdMjAgdA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
I was watching that Lindsay auction!  How can you tell when someone is shilling the bid?   I always wondered about that


----------



## BeenBurned

Jessi319 said:


> I was watching that Lindsay auction!  How can you tell when someone is shilling the bid?   I always wondered about that


Generally, when someone only bids on items from one seller, that's a red flag. This 0-feedback bidder has placed 23 bids on 4 items, all from this seller. 

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....eName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink


----------



## Jessi319

BeenBurned said:


> Generally, when someone only bids on items from one seller, that's a red flag. This 0-feedback bidder has placed 23 bids on 4 items, all from this seller.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....eName=PageBidderProfileViewBids_None_ViewLink


 

ahhhh....good to know!!!   I'll watch for this


----------



## kokhuiqi

hey, i am not very into coach. but may i ask: i've a keychain from a friend and i would wish to auth, so do i post it in the auth coach thread or another? 
anyway i just posted it at the auth coach thread, not sure if mods will be able to auth.

Thanks (:


----------



## BeenBurned

kokhuiqi said:


> hey, i am not very into coach. but may i ask: i've a keychain from a friend and i would wish to auth, so do i post it in the auth coach thread or another?
> anyway i just posted it at the auth coach thread, not sure if mods will be able to auth.
> 
> Thanks (:


You posted in the correct AT Coach thread. Unfortunately, it's not authentic.


----------



## lurkernomore

I just cheated - there is a deal on Bluefly for the large Le Pilage ( I was checking out the deals forum), and I couldn't resist. I have always wanted one, so I just had to do it!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Today I went shopping for a lunch bag to take to work (on days I decide/remember to take food from home to the office). I was in The Container Store, when I came upon this tote from a brand called Built (http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10016313&N=&Ntt=lunch).

I was torn between the black and the black/white floral. When I opened them up to check the inside....the black had drab, boring beige lining; the floral had a bright, hot pink lining.

I went with the black/white floral. There was (probably still is) a thread in which someone mentioned about the lining of a Coach bag being a plus (especially when it pops against the leather). 

Definitely thought of that post when I was buying my lunch tote, lol. Now I will see some bright pink when I go digging through it.


----------



## PrincessBailey

So with the coach agendas, how much can they fit ?I am planning on getting one from the outlet so I can go into highschool using a planner *I am already organized, but I want to keep track of my work*


----------



## proffashionista

Oh, everyone--prayers and well wishes to all of those affected by the rash of tornadoes and storms last night.  My heart is so heavy for all of those people--esp in OK--today.

May God hold all of those affected and in need in His hands.

Lord, hear our prayer!


----------



## coachgirl555

OMG.........I need help.I just had my nails painted to match my new Lagoon Audrey...!


----------



## bags4fun

Love it!
Is the Audrey more blue or teal/aqua irl?


----------



## 312GRL

Hi Everyone,
I need a break from preparing my taxes so I'm dreaming of ways to spend money I don't have and probably won't have but that's my life.  Anyone have new information regarding release dates and price for the Anna Sui Coach bags?


----------



## coachgirl555

bags4fun said:


> Love it!
> Is the Audrey more blue or teal/aqua irl?


 I say aqua.
It has times where it looks blue but then throws off aqua green


----------



## bags4fun

Thanks!  It's so tempting!  But it's pretty big?


----------



## bouncin

I have an issue with a bag I purchased off ebay, not COACH but MK, and I want to vent! But the MK forum is small and its not as supportive and fun as this one! I love being able to talk with everyone and vent or jump for joy at a bag purchase but I just don't feel the love elsewhere.

Am I alone in my thoughts? Has anyone visited any of the other forums and felt the same love as here???


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

I think many forums here have different personalities. Coach is my fave


----------



## cozyc

Yes  just can't beat the Coach forum. These Coachies are the best!


----------



## Shoebaglady

This is definitely a great forum!  So many wonderful people!


----------



## freakflagflyin

Coach is my fave but the jewelry one is very nice too 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## whateve

I feel like I am venturing into foreign territory when I leave the comfort of the Coach forum. I have gotten great responses elsewhere - it is just that they are people I am not familiar with. On the Coach forum, there is a lot of activity. By contrast, there aren't many people on the Fendi forum, for example, and there aren't new posts very often. Plus because the bags are so expensive, people tend to only have one so you don't see a lot of reveals. It seems like all the reveals are entitled "My first Fendi"


----------



## graebelle

I have stated this in the past where I  
Am active on many forums but feel most at home here


----------



## bouncin

whateve said:


> I feel like I am venturing into foreign territory when I leave the comfort of the Coach forum. I have gotten great responses elsewhere - it is just that they are people I am not familiar with. On the Coach forum, there is a lot of activity. By contrast, there aren't many people on the Fendi forum, for example, and there aren't new posts very often. Plus because the bags are so expensive, people tend to only have one so you don't see a lot of reveals. It seems like all the reveals are entitled "My first Fendi"



I do have 1 vintage Fendi, thanks to the wonderful authenticators there! I know, I love the pace of this forum, look at all the responses to this post already. There are only 11 people on the MK forum. Not enough to vent to


----------



## vanhornink

I love this forum...everyone seems so nice and I feel more comfortable here.....


----------



## nursie

well what did you end up with off of ebay? there seem to be more and more michael kors outlets popping up in the outlets around me (and a kate spade outlet, sorry never heard of her before joining tpf)....and more and more fake MK bags at the flea market (therefore also on the arm of many people i see)

i feel most comfortable here, and i like that it's always busy here... but i like the nail care and money talks also.


----------



## lurkernomore

I am going to take this a step further, and compared to "other" forums in general I am most comfy here. I lurk on a sports forum (I am a huge New England sports fan), and although I know my stuff, I don't post often because they are pretty mean to each other. I am also active on a music forum, but they are really tough there also, so back to TPF I go!


----------



## ahowe07

I have found the coach forum and the coachies on it to be absolutely nothing but super nice, polite, and helpful. I've been on here a short period of time, but long enough to recognize people and get a pretty good feel for their personalities. A little while ago I stumbled across a website from google (coach handbag whore) and it is a really awful website, I asked about it on here, of course it got deleted immediately. The ladies on THAT website are absolutely putrid pieces of crap worst form of female you could ever imagine, and I'm just like kind of dumb founded cause I'm sure it was written awhile ago but it seems like there are some pretty rotten people on this site (well internet in general) but I have NOT found that on here. at all.


----------



## whateve

bouncin said:


> I do have 1 vintage Fendi, thanks to the wonderful authenticators there! I know, I love the pace of this forum, look at all the responses to this post already. There are only 11 people on the MK forum. Not enough to vent to


I've been looking for a vintage Fendi. I bought one that I got authenticated on the Fendi forum but it was in such bad shape that I returned it. I don't feel as comfortable buying Fendi because I don't know it like I know Coach. There isn't anyone on the Fendi forum to talk with about vintage bags like there is here. There is a newer style I like as well, but I am afraid to spend $2000 on a bag that I might not love forever. I might be more likely to buy one if the Fendi forum was more active. The Coach forum is full of people who enable you and empathize when things don't go right. I'm sorry you had a bad experience with MK - maybe you could vent on the tpf ebay forum - it is pretty active.


----------



## whateve

lurkernomore said:


> I am going to take this a step further, and compared to "other" forums in general I am most comfy here. I lurk on a sports forum (I am a huge New England sports fan), and although I know my stuff, I don't post often because they are pretty mean to each other. I am also active on a music forum, but they are really tough there also, so back to TPF I go!


I used to lurk on a few other forums and for the most part, it was a good experience. But on a few forums, people were really rude. On one, I got attacked because I said that I didn't mind cooking meat after it had been frozen. On another, I told a funny story about my daughter and I was attacked for not respecting her privacy and told that I must be a horrible parent. There were other forums where it was obvious that if you represented a minority opinion, you were dirt. There have been a few tense moments on tpf too - not to me personally, but I have seen other people get attacked for the stupidest reasons. The moderators here do a great job of stopping these things before they go too far. I am very comfy here too. It would be shame if anything happened to spoil that feeling.


----------



## Jesssh

This is definitely a party forum. I like "Handbags and Purses" and the non-handbag forums too (except celebrities, I'm not into celebs). The relationship & career forums are interesting but get heavy, so I come back here to lighten up!

The Beauty Bar is really useful - like that one a lot.


----------



## bouncin

Haha, see what I mean. I log off for an hour to run on the tread mill and come back to several more posts. The coach bees never stop buzzing!




			
				nursie said:
			
		

> well what did you end up with off of ebay? there seem to be more and more michael kors outlets popping up in the outlets around me (and a kate spade outlet, sorry never heard of her before joining tpf)....and more and more fake MK bags at the flea market (therefore also on the arm of many people i see)i feel most comfortable here, and i like that it's always busy here... but i like the nail care and money talks also.



Thanks for asking, I have to admit I hoped somebody would 

I won a bag that I received at the start of February. It was listed as "carried twice, in excellent used condition!" I checked it over and it looked to be ok. I stored it because I'm in Cleveland and its not a winter bag. I took it out last week when the weather turned nice. I carried it e first night and noticed peeling and cracking in the handles. I carried a second night and the handles nearly disintegrated in my hands!

Come to find out the bag is 5 years old and IF she on,y carried it twice then she stored it in a hot, dry place the rest of the time. I contacted her but it's past ebays 45 days. So I can't do anything. Worst of it is I had left her positive feedback because at the time I didn't notice anything funny. Ii know I probably should have looked it over better, especially the handles. But to fall apart like that! I have never seen anything like it!


----------



## bouncin

whateve said:
			
		

> I've been looking for a vintage Fendi. I bought one that I got authenticated on the Fendi forum but it was in such bad shape that I returned it. I don't feel as comfortable buying Fendi because I don't know it like I know Coach. There isn't anyone on the Fendi forum to talk with about vintage bags like there is here.



I don't know it well either and I was to find that one for a good price. I don't know, something just allures me to Fendi. I don't know why. But I definitely can't afford the $2000 price tag! I do think coach has more style and is a lot more fun in their bags. That's probably why I keep buying them!

Just keep posting to the authenticate thread and you will find some helpful Fendi friends. Of course the coaches still beat them all!


----------



## nursie

bouncin said:


> Haha, see what I mean. I log off for an hour to run on the tread mill and come back to several more posts. The coach bees never stop buzzing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking, I have to admit I hoped somebody would
> 
> I won a bag that I received at the start of February. It was listed as "carried twice, in excellent used condition!" I checked it over and it looked to be ok. I stored it because I'm in Cleveland and its not a winter bag. I took it out last week when the weather turned nice. I carried it e first night and noticed peeling and cracking in the handles. I carried a second night and the handles nearly disintegrated in my hands!
> 
> Come to find out the bag is 5 years old and IF she on,y carried it twice then she stored it in a hot, dry place the rest of the time. I contacted her but it's past ebays 45 days. So I can't do anything. Worst of it is I had left her positive feedback because at the time I didn't notice anything funny. Ii know I probably should have looked it over better, especially the handles. But to fall apart like that! I have never seen anything like it!


 
oh nooo. disintegrated! i can hear my mother's voice now....chalk it up to a lesson learned. always go over ebay (and wherever) purchases as soon as you get them.


----------



## bouncin

nursie said:
			
		

> oh nooo. disintegrated! i can hear my mother's voice now....chalk it up to a lesson learned. always go over ebay (and wherever) purchases as soon as you get them.



I know, I know! Shame on me! I did look it over but obviously not good enough. The seller was horrible too. Mocking me, saying "well I have 100% feed back on over 800 transactions compared to your measly 91." BTW most of the feedbacks were from purchases she made not for her sales practices. Then she said my email sounded threatening and she was reporting me to ebay! I don't know how my email was threatening, I just told her I didn't feel she was honest in her description.


----------



## nursie

bouncin said:


> I know, I know! Shame on me! I did look it over but obviously not good enough. The seller was horrible too. Mocking me, saying "well I have 100% feed back on over 800 transactions compared to your measly 91." BTW most of the feedbacks were from purchases she made not for her sales practices. Then she said my email sounded threatening and she was reporting me to ebay! I don't know how my email was threatening, I just told her I didn't feel she was honest in her description.


 
oh the seller behavior is definately the worst! for what it's worth, it wouldn't hurt to post your experience in the ebay forum...i read there sometimes, and people really know the ins and outs of ebay. 

at the same time though, i don't really know much about michael kors bags. i have one, my only yellow bag in my purse hoard. i know several people in this forum also frequent the MK forum, so have you asked about your particular MK bag there?


----------



## pandorabox

HisWifeTheirMom said:


> I think many forums here have different personalities. Coach is my fave



MK is boring and Coach and LV are my fav fun places to hang out. Coach is the best!!!!


----------



## bouncin

nursie said:
			
		

> oh the seller behavior is definately the worst! for what it's worth, it wouldn't hurt to post your experience in the ebay forum...i read there sometimes, and people really know the ins and outs of ebay.
> 
> at the same time though, i don't really know much about michael kors bags. i have one, my only yellow bag in my purse hoard. i know several people in this forum also frequent the MK forum, so have you asked about your particular MK bag there?



Just when it came out. I wasn't aware it was 5 years old. I will post there and post pics as well as on the eBay forum. Good thing I copied the auction details and pics yesterday because ebay took them down today. Thanks for your help.

Btw. What yellow bag do you have? I obsessed with getting a yellow bag lately! Maybe because it's spring.


----------



## nursie

bouncin said:


> Just when it came out. I wasn't aware it was 5 years old. I will post there and post pics as well as on the eBay forum. Good thing I copied the auction details and pics yesterday because ebay took them down today. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Btw. What yellow bag do you have? I obsessed with getting a yellow bag lately! Maybe because it's spring.


 
small grommet bag


----------



## bouncin

nursie said:
			
		

> small grommet bag



Cute! I need some yellow


----------



## emilybug

I'm most comfortable on the Coach forum, probably because I started out here and pretty much know most everyone who posts on here. It's like a family, in a sense; a big extended family full of people I can relate to and share my purse obsession with. I love it here and don't venture out of Coach too much. It's home


----------



## OMG3kids

I only have 1 Coach bag, but I love the Coach ladies in this group! Very funny, down to Earth group. Love your reveals, too!! it's such a party here!


----------



## melissatrv

I have found them to be friendly on Belen Echandia and Gucci.  The LV forum is sooo busy.  Your post can be on page 3 in 10 minutes.  Because of high volume and limited number of styles it is hard to search .  For example if I was interested in a Damier Speedy and had a specific question, a search on that would pull up a million results. I have found I have a 50/50 shot of getting my question posted or the mods closing it as a duplicate.  However they don't refer you to the appropriate thread only telling you to search...grrr....

I post in some of the TV forums.  And find everyone usually disagrees with me on everything  Though I have never had a disagreement or heated discussion I can seen posts quickly escalate.  Much more fun here!  And better eye candy for sure!!!


----------



## aagh

I love everyone here..so helpful and friendly..U GUYS ARE THE BEST!


----------



## whateve

nursie said:


> small grommet bag


That's so cute! And even better with that cute fob!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

pandorabox said:


> MK is boring and Coach and LV are my fav fun places to hang out. Coach is the best!!!!



Agreed! LV is fun too! 

Plus, I love the celebrity boards. Although they can get a bit crazy


----------



## AndagainSalvage

I've always had quite positive experiences on every forum I visit here - Coach drew me here, the nail polish forum sucked me in, and now I filter out between Coach, pregnancy, and occasionally nail polish  

I think over all, purseblog is a very positive happy forum. I've been to other forums that weren't nearly as inviting, and treat the "newbies" like scum. It's all laughable thinking back, but it did bother me in the past.

I think what this forum lacks is the seniority complex. Thank god! "I've been here for such and such years, I have thousands of posts, you only have 5!) Everyone treats each other equally. And forum communities in general have reputations for being snobby and superior for whatever reason helps them sleep at night. (not sure about other bag forums here, as I am really just a coachie)


----------



## katierose

The Coach forum is very active with lots of people and posts. 
Also most members are supportive and non-judgemental. 
This makes for a fun and light hearted experience, which is why I come here to read and see the reveals. It's a nice place to relax and enjoy a little time with others who have the same interests.

Some other non-tpf forums can have some snarky members who like to police or rule over their forums and things can get nasty real quick. It only takes one member like that to ruin a forum.


----------



## bouncin

aagh said:


> I love everyone here..so helpful and friendly..U GUYS ARE THE BEST!



I think I need that bag in your avatar!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I agree I have been on alot of the Sub-Forums and the Coach one is the one with the best feedback...  You really feel like a community..   As some stated different Sub_Forums have different feels... I really like the Gucci one the Member there are really nice but Different is all.


----------



## nicole75

The Coach forum is like going to your best friends house, having a glass (or two. Or three) of wine, eating a decadent piece of cheesecake  and talking all night long.


----------



## crushgoil

nicole75 said:
			
		

> The Coach forum is like going to your best friends house, having a glass (or two. Or three) of wine, eating a decadent piece of cheesecake  and talking all night long.



Hehe I totally agree! This forum helps fill my shopping cravings!


----------



## PrincessBailey

The Coach thread is probably the best. The people are way more laid back then the relationships thread, where it's like all hell broke lose.  I also like the bag showcase, as I am a total eye-shopper.


----------



## ckarachr

The Coach forum is my favorite!  I usually just lurk in the other sub-forums for the most part.


----------



## bouncin

ckarachr said:


> The Coach forum is my favorite!  I usually just lurk in the other sub-forums for the most part.



Same here, I'll read through them but rarely comment.

God, I can't believe how much shopping I did that first year I found this forum. It's like someone hooked me on Coach crack! I couldn't get enough!


----------



## ckarachr

bouncin said:


> Same here, I'll read through them but rarely comment.
> 
> God, I can't believe how much shopping I did that first year I found this forum. It's like someone hooked me on Coach crack! I couldn't get enough!



*LOL* oh yeah this forum enabled me big time!   P.S.  I read earlier in the thread you are in Cleveland... glad to see a fellow Cleveland area Coachie on the forum!   There aren't too many of us here!


----------



## bouncin

nursie said:


> oh the seller behavior is definately the worst! for what it's worth, it wouldn't hurt to post your experience in the ebay forum...i read there sometimes, and people really know the ins and outs of ebay.



Just wanted to give you an update. I filed a chargeback with my CC company. Luckily Visa gives you 120 days to file one. I hope I win, but even if I don't I'm just happy to give her a little heart attack when she gets the notice. Kinda like the one I had when the bag started falling apart!

I will post to the ebay forum, but not until all is resolved. Either way it falls, I can warn others about her.


----------



## teerash

ckarachr said:
			
		

> *LOL* oh yeah this forum enabled me big time!   P.S.  I read earlier in the thread you are in Cleveland... glad to see a fellow Cleveland area Coachie on the forum!   There aren't too many of us here!



Yay for Cleveland Coachies!


----------



## ckarachr

teerash said:


> Yay for Cleveland Coachies!


----------



## bouncin

ckarachr said:


> *LOL* oh yeah this forum enabled me big time!   P.S.  I read earlier in the thread you are in Cleveland... glad to see a fellow Cleveland area Coachie on the forum!   There aren't too many of us here!



Oh YEAH!!! CLEVELAND ROCKS!! Well, sometimes 

It's good to find the locals on this forum. There is a small group of us from the Cleveland area. That Aurora outet nearly killed me when I started commuting back and forth from Kent State on a near daily basis. I would stop there at least once, sometimes twice, a week! I was so addicted. Then I fund this forum and all HELL broke loose!


----------



## ckarachr

bouncin said:


> Oh YEAH!!! CLEVELAND ROCKS!! Well, sometimes
> 
> It's good to find the locals on this forum. There is a small group of us from the Cleveland area. That Aurora outet nearly killed me when I started commuting back and forth from Kent State on a near daily basis. I would stop there at least once, sometimes twice, a week! I was so addicted. Then I fund this forum and all HELL broke loose!



Try living 10 minutes away from that outlet... haha.  I went crazy last spring and summer, especially after I joined tPF.  But I finally have slowed down majorly buying, sold off almost everything, and now own only one Coach bag (large black gathered Sophia), matching wallet, kristin crossbody for going out, chevron cosmetic case, and 3 couple fobs... and I think that is it.  Not counting the crossbody, I only own 4 bags altogether now (the other 3 are LV).  I just dont want a ton of bags anymore that I wont use.  So I live vicariously through my tPF friends *LOL*   Even if I'm not buying constantly, I love hanging out on this forum.  I think at this point I am more addicted to the Coach forum than to bag shopping *LOL* 

P.S.  Fellow KSU alum here!


----------



## purse__lover

I LOVE  the coach forum and my fellow coach-a-holics, I'm a new member and have gotten messages/links very fast from friendly people...


----------



## fcochran

Can you link us the completed auction? I'd like to see her pictures. It interests me when people take not close pictures and what not


----------



## lov

The MK forum is A LOT smaller than this one; obviously there aren't going to be as many responses. That being said, having been on different parts of TPF (MK, RM, ebay, beauty, general shopping, animal for example), I can say that the posters for the most part are warm and offer support to others. There are a couple of forums, which will remain nameless, that some of the posters are down right rude. Although on the Coach side there are a few also, the majority are very friendly. Sorry you had a problem with your bag.
P.S. I almost forgot to mention, the game forum is a lot of fun!!!


----------



## aagh

bouncin said:


> I think I need that bag in your avatar!


i think u do too!! Trust me...its for ur well- being


----------



## Mariquel

purse__lover said:


> I LOVE the coach forum and my fellow coach-a-holics, I'm a new member and have gotten messages/links very fast from friendly people...


 
Welcome to the forum!  I love that Caroline in your avatar!


----------



## bouncin

aagh said:


> i think u do too!! Trust me...its for ur well- being



:help:ENABLER ALERT!!!! :help:

just kidding


----------



## bouncin

fcochran said:


> Can you link us the completed auction? I'd like to see her pictures. It interests me when people take not close pictures and what not



I wish I could, but I think she deleted it! Luckily I copied the auction just in case I needed it for my claim. Here are the 2 pics of the full bag. Notice how the handles are shown completely and are kinda in the dark. Like I said, the bag looked fine when I got it, but the minute I put my things in it and carried it out of the house the handle fell apart.


----------



## nursie

i love the look of that bag...but the leather handles...wow. total disintegration/split. i hope everything gets resolved for you!


----------



## aagh

bouncin said:


> :help:ENABLER ALERT!!!! :help:
> 
> just kidding


my avatar is calling ur name "
bouncin,boucin  u need me in ur life...find me and buy me


----------



## bouncin

aagh said:


> my avatar is calling ur name "
> bouncin,boucin  u need me in ur life...find me and buy me



Ok, just in case I was interested... what is your name and number????

(I mean the bag of course )


----------



## bouncin

nursie said:


> i love the look of that bag...but the leather handles...wow. total disintegration/split. i hope everything gets resolved for you!



I know! I'm still in shock that something like that can even happen. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## aagh

bouncin said:


> Ok, just in case I was interested... what is your name and number????
> 
> (I mean the bag of course )


my name is aagh and my number is 555-5555 oh sorry...i mean its the Madison Gathered Leather Large Sophia in Taupe/Silver color...style number: 15947  (call me anytime :giggles


----------



## bouncin

aagh said:


> my name is aagh and my number is 555-5555 oh sorry...i mean its the Madison Gathered Leather Large Sophia in Taupe/Silver color...style number: 15947  (call me anytime :giggles



:kiss:


----------



## BlackApple

I love this forum.I don't stray from this one. I guess folks are nice but will never know. I also feel like I am a stranger in the other forums and just lurk.


----------



## GingerbreadGirl

Hi fellow Coachies, I'm new and just saying hello.

I have a modest collection (7 bags, 2 wristlets, 3 wallets, some accessories) and was taking a break. But this year I was very ill (I have lupus)... to make a long story short, I had 4 months of chemo and I finished yeterday! Hubby was so happy he thanked me for not dying, gave me a cake, and said I could have a present. I found this all very weird (male emotion for you, I guess!) but I'm running with it. Coach time.

But... I cannot decide! At all... every time I open a thread here... oh there it is... that's the one I want! Wait what's that one... *scroll down*... never mind, I want THIS one... wait what's one? Ooooh, shiny!

I tend to carry my cross bodies the most... or I'd go for a really comfy shoulder bag too. The more I browse the more I gravitate towards classics, and I am VERY intrigued by the rehab thread here. I do have a few vintage bags inherited from Mom that I love...

Will there be any new styles or colors coming out soon? Just to confuse me more?


----------



## bags4fun

Congrats on finishing a long term of chemo!
I'm still new to coach, but it seems like every month there is an unveiling of new bags.  Do you have a Coach store near you?  If so, you could go in and look at everything they have right now.  And be sure to ask what they may have in the back too.    And ask about any discounts that may be running.  Good luck!


----------



## lurkernomore

Check out the "tpf code" thread in _handbags and purses_. It is awesome!


----------



## whateve

Doesn't this bag remind you of the Candace:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...749?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43af603945
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...t2Id=5000000000000294801&tier=2&LOC=CC#107638


----------



## TinkerMarie

What, if any, effect does color have on value of a vintage bag?


----------



## nursie

TinkerMarie said:


> What, if any, effect does color have on value of a vintage bag?


 
if a certain color is considered rare, i can sell for more because people have a one in a hundred chance to get one like it. 

if a zillion of that color is already for sale, it will proably sell for less


----------



## sthrncin

Hi, I'm new and I have a question for everyone here. I am looking at a Coach Ali leather messenger on Ebay that says it is a cream color.  Does anybody know of a cream color? I have never seen it before, I have the mahogany one and am considering buying this one. I hope I'm posting in a good place because I'm sortof lost on here. anyway, thanks for any help


----------



## whateve

sthrncin said:


> Hi, I'm new and I have a question for everyone here. I am looking at a Coach Ali leather messenger on Ebay that says it is a cream color.  Does anybody know of a cream color? I have never seen it before, I have the mahogany one and am considering buying this one. I hope I'm posting in a good place because I'm sortof lost on here. anyway, thanks for any help


You might ask in the authenticity questions thread or you can ask to have the bag authenticated in the "authenticate this Coach" thread.


----------



## whateve

Here is something creepy. 
I've been saying for a long time that I never got invited to the factory sales with my email address so I registered with my husband's email. Then I started getting invited with his email plus I got email PCEs and the invitation to shop the legacy early - all in my husband's email address.

I get PCEs in the mail too and other than the online factory sales, I always use MY email address when I order.

Last week, I ordered a Hailey in a boutique. I told them that I had a PCE but I didn't have it with me and they said I didn't need it. They gave me 25% off without checking the computer to see if I actually had one. Anyway, I wanted the cherry Hailey so they did it as a backorder because there were only 4 left. I gave them my address and MY email address. I received an email in MY email showing that they had shipped it. I received it yesterday.

Then today, in my husband's email, I received a "thank you for your visit" letter from Coach, showing the cherry Hailey that I bought. Why didn't I get this letter in MY email?


----------



## sthrncin

whateve said:


> You might ask in the authenticity questions thread or you can ask to have the bag authenticated in the "authenticate this Coach" thread.


I found out, it is the white bag. The guy had some bad pictures of it that showed it and advertised it as cream.


----------



## lurkernomore

ugh...I did a BIN this morning on ebay but the seller had a crappy feedback score...I tried to check toolhaus before I hit the button, but it was blocked...Got home from work and got into toolhaus, I guess the seller takes forever to ship...I guess the good news is items are as described...


----------



## ZSP

Ladies...I have a question and don't know where to post it.  LOL  I found this Garcia Legacy Clutch
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270965536980..._trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649&clk_rvr_id=33948241

and you can see the price it sold for.  And, so I went looking for another one and found this but look at the starting price here...how can there be such a disparity unless maybe the first one was fake?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOOK-Gorgeo...8?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f17ae2ba0#ht_862wt_1141

Thanks for any answers or opinions at all.  I'm relatively new to this forum and Coach - this is just weird on so many levels.  LOL


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> Ladies...I have a question and don't know where to post it.  LOL  I found this Garcia Legacy Clutch
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270965536980..._trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649&clk_rvr_id=33948241
> 
> and you can see the price it sold for.  And, so I went looking for another one and found this but look at the starting price here...how can there be such a disparity unless maybe the first one was fake?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOOK-Gorgeo...8?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f17ae2ba0#ht_862wt_1141
> 
> Thanks for any answers or opinions at all.  I'm relatively new to this forum and Coach - this is just weird on so many levels.  LOL


Starting price or selling price is not an indication of authenticity. Sometimes you can find real bargains on ebay. Sometimes the buyers will turn around and resell for a much higher price. The first seller was in Canada and I think Canadian auctions don't have as many bidders so they may not sell as high. The Canadian seller didn't identify the bag by name or style number so people seeking this item wouldn't have found this auction. Often the sellers are ignorant about the best way to list or ignorant about Coach so they don't get as much as they could for their auctions. The second seller may not be able to get that much for it. This is at least the third time they have listed it since it didn't sell the other times. Some sellers will just list items at high prices and sometimes they get lucky. There was also this one which sold for a price in between the two:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...VJU70TX9Ul4%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## daniellesmommy

Please report this listing. The seller is selling a fake bag. I asked for pics and OMG it screams fake even with the Gucci packets inside it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30071073844...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## whateve

daniellesmommy said:


> Please report this listing. The seller is selling a fake bag. I asked for pics and OMG it screams fake even with the Gucci packets inside it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30071073844...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


This should be posted in the hall of shame thread. The seller is using stock pictures so I can't tell that it is fake. Did she send you pics of the actual bag that don't look like the stock pics?


----------



## daniellesmommy

Yes she did.


----------



## nursie

i don't think it is fake..... i'm not 100% positive and not an expert, just a frequent shopper. you can ask in the authenticate this thread to be sure.


----------



## daniellesmommy

nursie said:


> i don't think it is fake..... i'm not 100% positive and not an expert, just a frequent shopper. you can ask in the authenticate this thread to be sure.



Its fake. I have the exact same bag. I was trying to find one for my mom.


----------



## MRSBWS

daniellesmommy said:


> Yes she did.


 It looks like this one to me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Herit...686?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d015a72fe

And, there are several more on eBay.  I agree, you should get it authenticated.


----------



## bcolada20

Just wanted to say Hi to all the fellow coach lovers on here! I'm new to the forum and have been lurking for a few days, and finally decided to sign up


----------



## bags4fun

Welcome *bcolada20*!


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> Starting price or selling price is not an indication of authenticity. Sometimes you can find real bargains on ebay. Sometimes the buyers will turn around and resell for a much higher price. The first seller was in Canada and I think Canadian auctions don't have as many bidders so they may not sell as high. The Canadian seller didn't identify the bag by name or style number so people seeking this item wouldn't have found this auction. Often the sellers are ignorant about the best way to list or ignorant about Coach so they don't get as much as they could for their auctions. The second seller may not be able to get that much for it. This is at least the third time they have listed it since it didn't sell the other times. Some sellers will just list items at high prices and sometimes they get lucky. There was also this one which sold for a price in between the two:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...VJU70TX9Ul4%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Thanks so much.  That explains a lot.  I'm not new to ebay for things like makeup, dog toys, etc. but purses...definitely I'm a newbie! 

Thanks for taking the time to explain the ins and outs.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Selyn

Im not sure if im in the right thread but i will askanyways. Does anybody knows if coach will be getting new styles this month? I got a vce and i dont see anything i like


----------



## whateve

daniellesmommy said:


> Its fake. I have the exact same bag. I was trying to find one for my mom.


The plastic on the handles is a sign of fakeness. Coach never wraps the handles in plastic. What other problems do you see?


----------



## whateve

My cat loves my Coach shoe!


----------



## whateve

Selyn said:


> Im not sure if im in the right thread but i will askanyways. Does anybody knows if coach will be getting new styles this month? I got a vce and i dont see anything i like


They are supposed to be getting new Kristins in the denim color. If you search the forum you can view the official Coach spring preview thread to see what might be available. If you find a style number, you can order from JAX.
You can also check Coach's staging site to see what is coming up. 
http://stage.coach.com/online/handb..._L1&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-u.WaVcquSk9EDs5vHGChAw

Someone said the site will be updated on Wednesday.


----------



## Selyn

whateve said:


> They are supposed to be getting new Kristins in the denim color. If you search the forum you can view the official Coach spring preview thread to see what might be available. If you find a style number, you can order from JAX.
> You can also check Coach's staging site to see what is coming up.
> http://stage.coach.com/online/handb..._L1&siteID=oGj7akNVsTg-u.WaVcquSk9EDs5vHGChAw
> 
> Someone said the site will be updated on Wednesday.



Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## arsumi

What kind of bag will look good for summer, with 3 kids one 6yr son and twin girls under 3? Glad they are toilet trained, but still need to carry my girls stuffs for emergency.


----------



## whateve

arsumi said:


> What kind of bag will look good for summer, with 3 kids one 6yr son and twin girls under 3? Glad they are toilet trained, but still need to carry my girls stuffs for emergency.


Glams are nice, lightweight, easy-care, fit over your shoulder and hold everything you need.


----------



## Mariquel

Not sure if you guys have seen this or if it's posted somewhere else but I didn't see it.  Surprised that her HG bag is not Coach.    Actually, I really like Meg's light-blue pick.


http://www.refinery29.com/purse-blog-interview-pictures


----------



## bags4fun

I really like the blue bag too!  But I was sad to see that Angelina Jolie was the person who carried it!  I cannot stand her!


----------



## bcolada20

Finally gave in and bought the Kristin Hippie in Grey...been wanting it for a couple years, and   it sold out on the online sale before I could get it...finally found it for a decent NWT price on eBay (with a 2 week return policy!)...can't wait for it arrive!


----------



## JRabbit

whateve said:


> My cat loves my Coach shoe!




CUTE!!! though... I'd have to yell at him/her lol!!!


----------



## arsumi

whateve said:


> Glams are nice, lightweight, easy-care, fit over your shoulder and hold everything you need.


 
Thank you! I saw them in store and like few designs...but I don't like the signature khaki materials. I own only one Coach which I got this year for my Bday from DH. I was little picky on fabric my recent one is a SIGNATURE STRIPE PLAID HOBO(attached the picture). Maybe I will do some more research on larger totes. 

I like this one online factory store: POPPY PLACED FLOWER LARGE TOTE 

What do you coachies feel about this one?


----------



## bags4fun

I really like the colors on that one! ^


----------



## whateve

arsumi said:


> Thank you! I saw them in store and like few designs...but I don't like the signature khaki materials. I own only one Coach which I got this year for my Bday from DH. I was little picky on fabric my recent one is a SIGNATURE STRIPE PLAID HOBO(attached the picture). Maybe I will do some more research on larger totes.
> 
> I like this one online factory store: POPPY PLACED FLOWER LARGE TOTE
> 
> What do you coachies feel about this one?


I was considering the Poppy Place Flower Large Tote too. It looks gorgeous. I didn't get it because it cost much more than the Glam and doesn't zip close, plus I just got a large open tote from Kate Spade that I love and it was less than $100 on sale. I don't care for most of the signature items either. I have the Hampton's shoulder bag in stripes which is available at department stores but not from Coach. It is large, fits on my shoulder and zips close.
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...tripe-shoulder-bag?ID=678131&CategoryID=52069
There are also several really pretty Poppy glams, like the Madras. http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/coach-poppy-madras-glam-tote?ID=678139&CategoryID=45972
I have this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-18713...E-Black-Multi-NWT-GR-/350520711256#vi-content


----------



## Jaci 1

Do coach do a sneak preview of their A/W 2012 bags?


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

Hi just a question I recently sent in a purse for repair it could not be fixed so they sent me a credit letter can that be used in an outlet or full price store only?

thanks


----------



## ecj*waxy

Are there any Coach and LV lovers out there who have seen both of these colors IRL?  I have an Orchid Patent Lindsey and I really love it!  Is the Rouge Fauviste close in color to the Orchid or is it more on the purple side? TIA!


----------



## sissypretty

hi there. please bear with me, i don't know which thread to go to and ask this. does dustbag comes with your coach bag when you buy it either at the outlet store or at the coach factory online sale.  

thank you.


----------



## LVoeShopping

sissypretty said:
			
		

> hi there. please bear with me, i don't know which thread to go to and ask this. does dustbag comes with your coach bag when you buy it either at the outlet store or at the coach factory online sale.
> 
> thank you.



Only FP deletes come with dust bags, I always get them from the online sale but outlets will vary.


----------



## arsumi

whateve said:


> I was considering the Poppy Place Flower Large Tote too. It looks gorgeous. I didn't get it because it cost much more than the Glam and doesn't zip close, plus I just got a large open tote from Kate Spade that I love and it was less than $100 on sale. I don't care for most of the signature items either. I have the Hampton's shoulder bag in stripes which is available at department stores but not from Coach. It is large, fits on my shoulder and zips close.
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...tripe-shoulder-bag?ID=678131&CategoryID=52069
> There are also several really pretty Poppy glams, like the Madras. http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/coach-poppy-madras-glam-tote?ID=678139&CategoryID=45972
> I have this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-18713...E-Black-Multi-NWT-GR-/350520711256#vi-content


 
I also like your Hampton. 
I think I should get the tote with zip close. As of now I am not looking for expenssive ones. Kept the budget of low 100ish. You  never know with one good but wild 6yr old boy, and two lil sisters to follow, I can find a frog inside my handbag.


----------



## candac3mari3

Just saying HI!!!! I'm back again... been MIA for awhile. For any of my old friends, we have 2 babies now!!! Gavin is 3 and Sophie my little miracle baby is 4 months old, she was born 10 weeks early, but has been home for 2 months and very healthy


----------



## GingerLady

Hi there, not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I just got the scarf print mini skinny and when i got home and opened it I discovered 2 dirty marks on it.  They won't rub off.  Any ideas on how to get them out?  I don't really want to return it as the girl said I got the the last one and I really like it... thanks!


----------



## ~Tracy~

Hi! When I first came in way back when I was into LeSportsac due to running around with 2 toddlers...

I'm back with older kids and my new love...Coach.


----------



## BonBonz

GingerLady said:
			
		

> Hi there, not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but I just got the scarf print mini skinny and when i got home and opened it I discovered 2 dirty marks on it.  They won't rub off.  Any ideas on how to get them out?  I don't really want to return it as the girl said I got the the last one and I really like it... thanks!



Try a baby wipe or one of those Tide stain pens. Good luck!


----------



## *Michi*

Does anyone happen to have the drilldown pic of the ash Kristin Woven Round Satchel? I can't find it anywhere on Google and I haven't had any luck using the DD thing myself.


----------



## BeenBurned

*Michi* said:


> Does anyone happen to have the drilldown pic of the ash Kristin Woven Round Satchel? I can't find it anywhere on Google and I haven't had any luck using the DD thing myself.


Is this it?

ETA: Ooops, it's not ash. Sorry.


----------



## *Michi*

BeenBurned said:


> Is this it?



Yep, that's the style but that's the denim colour. I don't know why it's been so hard for me to find the ash colour though Usually I can find them right away with a Google image search.


----------



## happywife18

candac3mari3 said:


> Just saying HI!!!! I'm back again... been MIA for awhile. For any of my old friends, we have 2 babies now!!! Gavin is 3 and Sophie my little miracle baby is 4 months old, she was born 10 weeks early, but has been home for 2 months and very healthy


 
Congrats to your babies. I remember you. I haven't been as active either but I still lurk around. It's nice to see some of the older members are back.


----------



## Bbyjill

What's main difference between the Lindsey and Sophia.   I can see the Lindsay is taller.  Is that it?  I have a Lindsey, not sure I want a Sophia.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> What's main difference between the Lindsey and Sophia.   I can see the Lindsay is taller.  Is that it?  I have a Lindsey, not sure I want a Sophia.



Size and handle drop, at one point in time I had both the plum patent Lindsey & Sophia. I definitely prefer Lindsey to Sophia. Here is an old pic for comparison


----------



## MRSBWS

LVoeShopping said:


> Size and handle drop, at one point in time I had both the plum patent Lindsey & Sophia. I definitely prefer Lindsey to Sophia. Here is an old pic for comparison


Great comparison shot.


----------



## jenniletv

LVoeShopping said:


> Size and handle drop, at one point in time I had both the plum patent Lindsey & Sophia. I definitely prefer Lindsey to Sophia. Here is an old pic for comparison


 

Yes great comparison shot!!!    I too prefer the lindsey.


----------



## Bbyjill

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Size and handle drop, at one point in time I had both the plum patent Lindsey & Sophia. I definitely prefer Lindsey to Sophia. Here is an old pic for comparison



Defiantly a difference I'll think I'll stick with the Lindsay. Thank you 1!


----------



## MeanKat

Has anyone purchased the LARGE BLACK MADISON PATENT LINDSEY SATCHEL? I havent seen it in person yet and wonder if it is as shinny as it looks on the Coach Site.
Also does anyone know how well the Patent Leather wears.

Im trying to decide if I want patent or just leather.


----------



## LVoeShopping

MeanKat said:
			
		

> Has anyone purchased the LARGE BLACK MADISON PATENT LINDSEY SATCHEL? I haven&#146;t seen it in person yet and wonder if it is as shinny as it looks on the Coach Site.
> Also does anyone know how well the Patent Leather wears.
> 
> Im trying to decide if I want patent or just leather.



I haven't seen this one IRL but I've had patent Lindsey's and have never had any issue with them. They hold up well and are easy to keep clean


----------



## MeanKat

LVoeShopping said:


> Size and handle drop, at one point in time I had both the plum patent Lindsey & Sophia. I definitely prefer Lindsey to Sophia. Here is an old pic for comparison


Wow your plum patent Lindsey & Sophia are gorgeous!  Do you wear them all year round?  Im asking because I want to pick up the black patent Lindsey and Im wondering if I could get away with wearing it in the summer as well as the winter.


----------



## LVoeShopping

MeanKat said:
			
		

> Wow your plum patent Lindsey & Sophia are gorgeous!  Do you wear them all year round?  I&#146;m asking because I want to pick up the black patent Lindsey and I&#146;m wondering if I could get away with wearing it in the summer as well as the winter.



I've since parted with both of them but they definitely can be carried year around, patents are fun bags so I would say go for it!


----------



## MeanKat

whateve said:


> Here is something creepy.
> I've been saying for a long time that I never got invited to the factory sales with my email address so I registered with my husband's email. Then I started getting invited with his email plus I got email PCEs and the invitation to shop the legacy early - all in my husband's email address.
> 
> I get PCEs in the mail too and other than the online factory sales, I always use MY email address when I order.
> 
> Last week, I ordered a Hailey in a boutique. I told them that I had a PCE but I didn't have it with me and they said I didn't need it. They gave me 25% off without checking the computer to see if I actually had one. Anyway, I wanted the cherry Hailey so they did it as a backorder because there were only 4 left. I gave them my address and MY email address. I received an email in MY email showing that they had shipped it. I received it yesterday.
> 
> Then today, in my husband's email, I received a "thank you for your visit" letter from Coach, showing the cherry Hailey that I bought. Why didn't I get this letter in MY email?


I have the same problem!  

Dont get heads up on couch outlet sales. 

Dont get the 25% off card mailed to me.

I have given Coach my Email address every time Ive made a purchase and all I receive is Emails announcing new arrivals.   One year I had received a very nice Christmas bonus and used part of it to purchase Coach Purses for all the women in my family (my mother, cousin, sister and two nieces), who now are Coach Customers because of it; they have no trouble receiving their 25% off card.  Am I not buying enough purses? Is this the reason?  Since Christmas of this year I have purchased 3 bags....so ya.

Ok thats my rant, thanks.


----------



## whateve

MeanKat said:


> I have the same problem!
> 
> Dont get heads up on couch outlet sales.
> 
> Dont get the 25% off card mailed to me.
> 
> I have given Coach my Email address every time Ive made a purchase and all I receive is Emails announcing new arrivals.   One year I had received a very nice Christmas bonus and used part of it to purchase Coach Purses for all the women in my family (my mother, cousin, sister and two nieces), who now are Coach Customers because of it; they have no trouble receiving their 25% off card.  Am I not buying enough purses? Is this the reason?  Since Christmas of this year I have purchased 3 bags....so ya.
> 
> Ok thats my rant, thanks.


I actually think that the reason I got them in my husband's email was because he wasn't a good Coach customer. They were more interested in building a relationship with a new customer than to make current customers happy. Maybe you should stop using your email address when you shop so they will think you aren't buying anything anymore and they will send you a PCE to woo you back.


----------



## LVoeShopping

whateve said:
			
		

> I actually think that the reason I got them in my husband's email was because he wasn't a good Coach customer. They were more interested in building a relationship with a new customer than to make current customers happy. Maybe you should stop using your email address when you shop so they will think you aren't buying anything anymore and they will send you a PCE to woo you back.



This is so true...I get nothing on my email and everything on DH's


----------



## Bbyjill

Hey,  I am finaly ready to make my perfect python purchase and now I am having second thoughts.  How long has Coach producing  pythons and is this just a fad?  One of my first major coach purchases was coach poppy Bella frindge.  Fringe was big a year our two ago. Now ya never see it and I wonder if its just silly.    Will python be like that to?  Most coaches you can ware for years that's what I like best, you can get your high $$ worth.


----------



## Mariquel

Bbyjill said:


> Hey,  I am finaly ready to make my perfect python purchase and now I am having second thoughts.  How long has Coach producing  pythons and is this just a fad?  One of my first major coach purchases was coach poppy Bella frindge.  Fringe was big a year our two ago. Now ya never see it and I wonder if its just silly.    Will python be like that to?  Most coaches you can ware for years that's what I like best, you can get your high $$ worth.



I think python is one of those things that is never really out-of-style, just more in-style certain years. Sort of like croc and animal prints.........keep it long enough and it'll be in again.


----------



## whateve

Bbyjill said:


> Hey,  I am finaly ready to make my perfect python purchase and now I am having second thoughts.  How long has Coach producing  pythons and is this just a fad?  One of my first major coach purchases was coach poppy Bella frindge.  Fringe was big a year our two ago. Now ya never see it and I wonder if its just silly.    Will python be like that to?  Most coaches you can ware for years that's what I like best, you can get your high $$ worth.


I love this fringe bag! I have seen some other designers come out with fringe recently. Your bag is so unique that you should rock it even if you don't see anyone else with fringe. Some things are just so beautiful that they don't ever really go out of style.

I think python is one of those things that will come and go as Coach has made python bags for a long time. I think it is less likely to go out of style than fringe. I think there are python bags that are more subdued that will be less trendy than others. I have a croc bag from last year and I'm not worried that it will go out of style.


----------



## MRSBWS

Bbyjill said:


> Hey,  I am finaly ready to make my perfect python purchase and now I am having second thoughts.  How long has Coach producing  pythons and is this just a fad?  One of my first major coach purchases was coach poppy Bella frindge.  Fringe was big a year our two ago. Now ya never see it and I wonder if its just silly.    Will python be like that to?  Most coaches you can ware for years that's what I like best, you can get your high $$ worth.


I have a non-Coach fringe bag I bought several years ago and I carry it often.  I carry it because I like the way it looks.  IMO "fads" are designs that are extreme. Skins, like animal prints, like fringe have been in fashion for decades. Search eBay and see how many vintage snakeskin bags are listed.  And, I have animal print accessories in my collection from the 90's. My favorite handbag my mother carried was a black patent croc satchel.  This was in the 60's. And, right now I am carrying that bag.  In an "I Love Lucy" episode from the mid-50's, Lucy is seen with an animal print briefcase style handbag.  BTW, if I could find a bag like that I would buy it in a heartbeat.  If you love your fringe bag then carry your fringe bag because you love it. and have no "fad-worries" about the python.


----------



## Bbyjill

Mariquel said:
			
		

> I think python is one of those things that is never really out-of-style, just more in-style certain years. Sort of like croc and animal prints.........keep it long enough and it'll be in again.






			
				whateve said:
			
		

> I love this fringe bag! I have seen some other designers come out with fringe recently. Your bag is so unique that you should rock it even if you don't see anyone else with fringe. Some things are just so beautiful that they don't ever really go out of style.
> 
> I think python is one of those things that will come and go as Coach has made python bags for a long time. I think it is less likely to go out of style than fringe. I think there are python bags that are more subdued that will be less trendy than others. I have a croc bag from last year and I'm not worried that it will go out of style.






			
				MRSBWS said:
			
		

> I have a non-Coach fringe bag I bought several years ago and I carry it often.  I carry it because I like the way it looks.  IMO "fads" are designs that are extreme. Skins, like animal prints, like fringe have been in fashion for decades. Search eBay and see how many vintage snakeskin bags are listed.  And, I have animal print accessories in my collection from the 90's. My favorite handbag my mother carried was a black patent croc satchel.  This was in the 60's. And, right now I am carrying that bag.  In an "I Love Lucy" episode from the mid-50's, Lucy is seen with an animal print briefcase style handbag.  BTW, if I could find a bag like that I would buy it in a heartbeat.  If you love your fringe bag then carry your fringe bag because you love it. and have no "fad-worries" about the python.



Thanks girls,   I had the same feeling but was in dought.   Animal prints have came and gone over the years however I  never stoped likeing them.  I ordered my python I will say its a dark it will be here in a few Weeks.


----------



## Bbyjill

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Thanks girls,   I had the same feeling but was in dought.   Animal prints have came and gone over the years however I  never stoped likeing them.  I ordered my python I will say its a dark it will be here in a few Weeks.



and get this, I checked out coaches fall preview thread...   Fringe


----------



## Coachlover000

MeanKat said:


> I have the same problem!
> 
> Dont get heads up on couch outlet sales.
> 
> Dont get the 25% off card mailed to me.
> 
> I have given Coach my Email address every time Ive made a purchase and all I receive is Emails announcing new arrivals.   One year I had received a very nice Christmas bonus and used part of it to purchase Coach Purses for all the women in my family (my mother, cousin, sister and two nieces), who now are Coach Customers because of it; they have no trouble receiving their 25% off card.  Am I not buying enough purses? Is this the reason?  Since Christmas of this year I have purchased 3 bags....so ya.
> 
> Ok thats my rant, thanks.


I have invites to the coach factory sale.  I have been invited twice in two weeks since I found out about it if you want me to invite you.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hi ladies, i am very sorry if i am posting in the wrong section! i am trying to sell an old coach bag (maybe from 2001-2004?) on Craigslist. There is a lady interested in seeing it tomorrow and is disappointed I don't have the original box/receipt. Do you think we could meet at the Coach boutique and they would be able to put her mind at ease that it is real? I know it is real since I purchased it from a local boutique, but I don't blame her for being suspicious. Let me know if you think the Coach employees could help! Thanks


----------



## whateve

LamborghiniGirl said:


> hi ladies, i am very sorry if i am posting in the wrong section! i am trying to sell an old coach bag (maybe from 2001-2004?) on Craigslist. There is a lady interested in seeing it tomorrow and is disappointed I don't have the original box/receipt. Do you think we could meet at the Coach boutique and they would be able to put her mind at ease that it is real? I know it is real since I purchased it from a local boutique, but I don't blame her for being suspicious. Let me know if you think the Coach employees could help! Thanks


No. Coach employees can't authenticate a bag. In fact, most of them have never seen a vintage bag. Why don't you post pictures in the Authenticate this Coach section and then show the lady what the authenticators say?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

whateve said:


> No. Coach employees can't authenticate a bag. In fact, most of them have never seen a vintage bag. Why don't you post pictures in the Authenticate this Coach section and then show the lady what the authenticators say?



good idea! I will pop over there and see what photos are required.


----------



## MeanKat

Coachlover000 said:


> I have invites to the coach factory sale. I have been invited twice in two weeks since I found out about it if you want me to invite you.


 
That would be great! how do you do that?  and does it matter if I live in Canada.
Thanks.


----------



## Mikaelha

HI girls, can someone who loves authenticating bags can visit the Authenticate this Coach... section and authenticate a bag I posted? IT's a kristin bag and I have had bad luck so far, nobody has authenticate it yet and I need to urgently authenticate the bag. TIA


----------



## Bbyjill

Hey, has anyone bought any Coach bags from Gilt.com?  if so what was your experence with them.


----------



## gordomom

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Hey, has anyone bought any Coach bags from Gilt.com?  if so what was your experence with them.



I haven't purchased Coach, but have purchased other designer bags.  Mixed experiences, but overall good.  The worst experience wasn't all that bad, but a brand new designer bag had a crooked logo plate, dulled bottom leather, and very small splotches of the wrong color in various spots on the bag.  I understand that these may be manufacturing issues, but I wondered if Gilt gets "seconds".  The deal was too good to pass up so I kept the bag since the deal was no longer available.

Disclaimer:  this is just my experience.  Not trying to dissuade anyone from purchasing from Gilt.


----------



## Bbyjill

gordomom said:
			
		

> I haven't purchased Coach, but have purchased other designer bags.  Mixed experiences, but overall good.  The worst experience wasn't all that bad, but a brand new designer bag had a crooked logo plate, dulled bottom leather, and very small splotches of the wrong color in various spots on the bag.  I understand that these may be manufacturing issues, but I wondered if Gilt gets "seconds".  The deal was too good to pass up so I kept the bag since the deal was no longer available.
> 
> Disclaimer:  this is just my experience.  Not trying to dissuade anyone from purchasing from Gilt.



Thanks.  Your experence is the same as other reviews I have seen.


----------



## gordomom

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Your experence is the same as other reviews I have seen.



No problem!  Let us know if you order and how the experience is for you.  =)

By the way - does anyone know the story behind the "E" style numbers?  I bought a silver leather Poppy Glam E tote at the factory store earlier and the style # is 23061E.  I'm assuming they are new because I haven't seen letters at the end of the style before but have no idea what the E stands for.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bbyjill

gordomom said:
			
		

> No problem!  Let us know if you order and how the experience is for you.  =)
> 
> By the way - does anyone know the story behind the "E" style numbers?  I bought a silver leather Poppy Glam E tote at the factory store earlier and the style # is 23061E.  I'm assuming they are new because I haven't seen letters at the end of the style before but have no idea what the E stands for.
> 
> Thanks!!



I probably won't order, its not really a deal, just a bag introduced on  China's site.  Idk I may change my mind.


----------



## whateve

gordomom said:


> No problem!  Let us know if you order and how the experience is for you.  =)
> 
> By the way - does anyone know the story behind the "E" style numbers?  I bought a silver leather Poppy Glam E tote at the factory store earlier and the style # is 23061E.  I'm assuming they are new because I haven't seen letters at the end of the style before but have no idea what the E stands for.
> 
> Thanks!!


I'm curious about this. Doesn't "M" mean Macy's, "N" mean Nordstrom, and "D" mean Dillards? "P" means pilot bag. No clue what "E" means.


----------



## Bbyjill

What happened to the bag 19307?  has anyone seen it at any outlet?  The one I called it wasent in the system.  Ya think one would pop up on any auction site.  Her cuz hobo and dome satchel is everywhere.  Its driving me crazy!   Its like it fell of the earth.   I purchased  champagne baby Sage from coach.com. I couldn't make up  my mind between the spectator and champagne. I went back and forth for days and decided to go with the champagne thinking that I can pick the spectator up later as the champagne was a little less in price.  Champagne is everywhere but the spectator is gone.  I should have done things the other way around. I want this bag!  I have seen the shell pink one, I like, and gilt has the fawn spectator that was on the China site at almost full price,I can't risk it.  The site has many mixed reviews and I found some reviews of designer items not being authentic.  I would rather have this one anyways.


----------



## gordomom

whateve said:


> I'm curious about this. Doesn't "M" mean Macy's, "N" mean Nordstrom, and "D" mean Dillards? "P" means pilot bag. No clue what "E" means.



Oh - I feel really out of it now.  I've never seen M, N, or D.  The bags I see at the department stores don't usually have a letter in front (or at the end) of the style #.  Have I really been missing all of these???  

I have seen the P for pilot bags, but usually when I see bags at Nordstrom Rack or TJ Maxx, they usually have a Z at the beginning of the style #.


----------



## gordomom

Bbyjill said:


> What happened to the bag 19307?  has anyone seen it at any outlet?  The one I called it wasent in the system.  Ya think one would pop up on any auction site.  Her cuz hobo and dome satchel is everywhere.  Its driving me crazy!   Its like it fell of the earth.   I purchased  champagne baby Sage from coach.com. I couldn't make up  my mind between the spectator and champagne. I went back and forth for days and decided to go with the champagne thinking that I can pick the spectator up later as the champagne was a little less in price.  Champagne is everywhere but the spectator is gone.  I should have done things the other way around. I want this bag!  I have seen the shell pink one, I like, and gilt has the fawn spectator that was on the China site at almost full price,I can't risk it.  The site has many mixed reviews and I found some reviews of designer items not being authentic.  I would rather have this one anyways.



My sis has a champagne bag, but I can't remember the style.  Gorgeous color and the leather is so smooshy!  

Good to know about the reviews!  I will be more wary of what I get from them (if I do).  Thank you for the update!


----------



## whateve

gordomom said:


> Oh - I feel really out of it now.  I've never seen M, N, or D.  The bags I see at the department stores don't usually have a letter in front (or at the end) of the style #.  Have I really been missing all of these???
> 
> I have seen the P for pilot bags, but usually when I see bags at Nordstrom Rack or TJ Maxx, they usually have a Z at the beginning of the style #.


The bags I bought at Macy's don't have the M. I think only the department store exclusives have them. I know I have seen them at Macy's on the Carlys. I can't remember if it is at the end or the beginning of the style number. I have seen the Z at TJ Maxx.


----------



## gordomom

whateve said:


> The bags I bought at Macy's don't have the M. I think only the department store exclusives have them. I know I have seen them at Macy's on the Carlys. I can't remember if it is at the end or the beginning of the style number. I have seen the Z at TJ Maxx.



Too funny - I can't believe I've missed those all this time.  Maybe my tastes are just too boring for the exclusives.  Lol!  I'll definitely keep my eye out for them now though!  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## whateve

When we were in the FP store, my daughter showed the SAs where her backpack was broken. It is really minor. There is a leather loop that held the hangtags and it broke. They said that if they sent it in and they couldn't fix it, we wouldn't get it back. We would just get the 40% letter. Then the SA said that they wouldn't fix it because since they no longer make it, they wouldn't have the matching leather.

Since when do they keep your bag if they can't fix it? Doesn't that seem illegal? A 40% coupon is not compensation for them keeping your bag.


----------



## KittyKwilter

whateve said:


> When we were in the FP store, my daughter showed the SAs where her backpack was broken. It is really minor. There is a leather loop that held the hangtags and it broke. They said that if they sent it in and they couldn't fix it, we wouldn't get it back. We would just get the 40% letter. Then the SA said that they wouldn't fix it because since they no longer make it, they wouldn't have the matching leather.
> 
> Since when do they keep your bag if they can't fix it? Doesn't that seem illegal? A 40% coupon is not compensation for them keeping your bag.


Don't they usually offer two choices in FP store, 40% and keep bag, full price credit and surrender bag?  But if you send it in I think they generally keep it and send a letter. They may have changed their policy since I sent one, many years ago. But I only recently took my siggy Carly in bc it was developing holes at stress points and rolling and holes at the top. They gave me a choice as above right in the store. Maybe Carly is a special case since it is a known problem?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bbyjill said:


> What happened to the bag 19307? has anyone seen it at any outlet? The one I called it wasent in the system. Ya think one would pop up on any auction site. Her cuz hobo and dome satchel is everywhere. Its driving me crazy! Its like it fell of the earth. I purchased champagne baby Sage from coach.com. I couldn't make up my mind between the spectator and champagne. I went back and forth for days and decided to go with the champagne thinking that I can pick the spectator up later as the champagne was a little less in price. Champagne is everywhere but the spectator is gone. I should have done things the other way around. I want this bag! I have seen the shell pink one, I like, and gilt has the fawn spectator that was on the China site at almost full price,I can't risk it. The site has many mixed reviews and I found some reviews of designer items not being authentic. I would rather have this one anyways.


 
YES they are now at SOME outlets


----------



## Bbyjill

crazyforcoach09 said:
			
		

> YES they are now at SOME outlets



Thank you!! I hope I can fine one


----------



## hanyhoney9

hi girls! i don't know if this is the correct place for such a post but gosh where do i start? i've been lurking around this forum FOREVER just drooling at all the yummy pics/reveals/mod shots. well finally decided to register for an account so i could join in the fun! 

im a coach fan as well, always think they make great leather products and nice purse designs. started loving them about 2 years ago when my parents asked me to pick out a bday gift for myself. to date i have a signature swingpack, a poppy crossbody, a heritage tote, a maggie, two shoulder bags whose names i don't know, two wristlets, two wallets... and i want more more more!


----------



## shopanistaholic

Hi guys,
I'm just starting out with the PurseForum and needed help with some termology, like FP and PCE and any others you can think of. I'm always reading them and just so confused.


----------



## bags4fun

FP = Full Price, which refers to the Coach store, not the outlet
PCE= Preferred Customer Event, or something that means that
PA = price adjustment

You'll pick up the terminology pretty soon!  Just ask if you don't know!


----------



## Olivia!

Can anyone tellme anythng about a Limited Edition(?) Poppy XL Spotlight tote.  It's black satin with the bottom half of the bag covered in different colored rhinestones that spell out COACH inset in other rhinestones in a horizontal stripe pattern. the bag number is 13841.  I have an opportunity to buy one very reasonable, but have no pics to get it authenticated. any help quickly would be appreciated.


----------



## Olivia!

Ok, I bought it.  LOVE IT! Definitley authentic. In really great like new shape, lots of bling.  I feel sorry for the girl who had to sell it to pay a bill, but I can't wait to carry her out one night soon.


----------



## Aya@Coach

hi everyone^_^ I m new in here and I would like to know ,what is hi end and hi street ???
and I heard someone said Coach is hi street...Is that true???


----------



## KittyKwilter

And, I'm somewhat new, and i don't understand about deletes. Please someone explain. Thanks!


----------



## DeAnn421

Hi just joined site and was able to utilize code provided and purchased a blast from my past. The old school classic leathe duffle bag from the early 80's. I can't wait 2 get it.


----------



## whateve

KittyKwilter said:


> And, I'm somewhat new, and i don't understand about deletes. Please someone explain. Thanks!


When styles are discontinued from the full price stores, Coach sends the rest of the stock to the outlets where you can buy them at discounted prices. When you go to the outlet stores, most of the merchandise is made for Factory and then there are also the deletes, which are the full price store items that were discontinued.


----------



## KittyKwilter

whateve said:


> When styles are discontinued from the full price stores, Coach sends the rest of the stock to the outlets where you can buy them at discounted prices. When you go to the outlet stores, most of the merchandise is made for Factory and then there are also the deletes, which are the full price store items that were discontinued.


Thanks. I didn't realize they called those items deletes. Do they ever send the classics or originals?  I noticed someone found a Stewardess Bag at an outlet. Is that common? Maybe I should check out an outlet. There are two about 1.5 hours away (same as the FP store).


----------



## bags4fun

You should check out the outlets.  They always have some deletes, even at my crappy outlet.  teehee


----------



## madlin271

whateve said:
			
		

> When styles are discontinued from the full price stores, Coach sends the rest of the stock to the outlets where you can buy them at discounted prices. When you go to the outlet stores, most of the merchandise is made for Factory and then there are also the deletes, which are the full price store items that were discontinued.



-sigh- we have only the full price stores here. I wonder if coach will ever open their outlets and with the irresistible price, i may definitely filled up my closet with coach goodies, fobs, accessories...


----------



## whateve

KittyKwilter said:


> Thanks. I didn't realize they called those items deletes. Do they ever send the classics or originals?  I noticed someone found a Stewardess Bag at an outlet. Is that common? Maybe I should check out an outlet. There are two about 1.5 hours away (same as the FP store).


I have never seen classics or originals are the outlets but it is possible they could get them if they are removed from the stores and Coach.com. I believe that if they have only a small stock left, they will keep it in the warehouse rather than sending it to the outlets, because eventually someone will probably order it. More than likely the Stewardess Bag was only there because someone had returned it. You can return a unused Coach bag even after having it for years, so occasionally you will find something really rare or something that is still available at full price stores.


----------



## Bbyjill

Does this happen to anyone else.  I found a bag months ago on the bay that I loved.  Its a little older and a color that ya don't see in the states from jax much.   For months I looked kept my eye on it and another poped up for $200 less.  I was so  exited.  I got the bag just to see two more pop up for another $200 less.    This happends all the time.


----------



## KittyKwilter

whateve said:


> I have never seen classics or originals are the outlets but it is possible they could get them if they are removed from the stores and Coach.com. I believe that if they have only a small stock left, they will keep it in the warehouse rather than sending it to the outlets, because eventually someone will probably order it. More than likely the Stewardess Bag was only there because someone had returned it. You can return a unused Coach bag even after having it for years, so occasionally you will find something really rare or something that is still available at full price stores.


Thanks!


----------



## GoStanford

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/category/womens-fashion/

Look at the article on the Perfect Trail Bag (campaign trail/work bag) and picture 7.  I wish Coach would return to making more of the classic styles and domestically to boot!  I like the idea of supporting American workers, but in this day and age, international labor is so cheap that it seems like most leather manufacturers have gone to overseas assembly even if the leather is from the U.S. or Europe.


----------



## whateve

gordomom said:


> Oh - I feel really out of it now.  I've never seen M, N, or D.  The bags I see at the department stores don't usually have a letter in front (or at the end) of the style #.  Have I really been missing all of these???
> 
> I have seen the P for pilot bags, but usually when I see bags at Nordstrom Rack or TJ Maxx, they usually have a Z at the beginning of the style #.


I found a bag that has an M. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-19758...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03218ede


----------



## gordomom

whateve said:


> I found a bag that has an M. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-19758...702?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d03218ede



Oh - very interesting!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/category/womens-fashion/
> 
> Look at the article on the Perfect Trail Bag (campaign trail/work bag) and picture 7.  I wish Coach would return to making more of the classic styles and domestically to boot!  I like the idea of supporting American workers, but in this day and age, international labor is so cheap that it seems like most leather manufacturers have gone to overseas assembly even if the leather is from the U.S. or Europe.


I find it interesting that they made bags in Italy using American alligator. You would think that it would be more expensive to ship the alligator to Italy and then ship the bags back to the US for sale.


----------



## maliblue

I am a brand new coach owner and am so excited!!  It was a gift from my husband and I am thrilled.  I love blue and he found me a blue scarf print.  Is there a spray foam cleaner for cleaning a fabric bag?


----------



## Jenet

Hi everybody!  Im new here and was wondering if you guys can help me out, please.  I really like the poppy signature sateen metallic double zip wristlet. I like the silver and also the black one.  But I dont know what color is used for the lining.  Does anybody know? 
Thanks!!


----------



## sthrncin

Switched over to my Coach Ali large black messenger bag today. I've missed her! She's such a beauty!!


----------



## whateve

maliblue said:


> I am a brand new coach owner and am so excited!!  It was a gift from my husband and I am thrilled.  I love blue and he found me a blue scarf print.  Is there a spray foam cleaner for cleaning a fabric bag?


You can use any multi-purpose cleaner. You can even use dishwashing liquid if you rinse it out. Some people use baby wipes.


----------



## maliblue

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Jenet

Does anybody know when the next reveal is going to be? thanks.


----------



## alcay

I saw many coach web in the internet. Do they sell the fake one?
There are: coach.com, coachfactory.com, coachfactoryoutlet.com, etc. Can you help me?
Thanks


----------



## Bbyjill

alcay said:
			
		

> I saw many coach web in the internet. Do they sell the fake one?
> There are: coach.com, coachfactory.com, coachfactoryoutlet.com, etc. Can you help me?
> Thanks



According to the ladies over in the authentication have declared the only website that sells genuine coach products is coach.com and a factory invite received only by email invitation. all others are counterfeit.


----------



## alcay

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> According to the ladies over in the authentication have declared the only website that sells genuine coach products is coach.com and a factory invite received only by email invitation. all others are counterfeit.



Thank you so much...


----------



## star kitty

I love all of the colors in the new legacy collection and really want a duffle in fuschia or maybe even violet.  The only colors available in my store are the ones available online.  How can I get fuschia now?  I've seen photos that someone else already has it.  Can anyone help me.  And also what is Jax?  Im new here.

Thank you.


----------



## KimMelton

Coach Factory is a legit website, that's the one I just bought my poppy scribble tote from, it was the website they gave me in the 30% off email.


----------



## mang0

star kitty said:


> I love all of the colors in the new legacy collection and really want a duffle in fuschia or maybe even violet.  The only colors available in my store are the ones available online.  How can I get fuschia now?  I've seen photos that someone else already has it.  Can anyone help me.  And also what is Jax?  Im new here.
> 
> Thank you.



JAX is the Coach distribution center located in Jacksonville, Florida.  You can call the 1-800 number on the Coach.com website to place an order for the fuchsia duffle.  I know someone has the regular sized duffle (style #19889) in fuchsia.  Not sure about the large duffle (style #19893).  Color code for fuchsia is sv/fx, so be sure to mention that on the phone too.


----------



## star kitty

mang0 said:


> JAX is the Coach distribution center located in Jacksonville, Florida. You can call the 1-800 number on the Coach.com website to place an order for the fuchsia duffle. I know someone has the regular sized duffle (style #19889) in fuchsia. Not sure about the large duffle (style #19893). Color code for fuchsia is sv/fx, so be sure to mention that on the phone too.


 
Thank you so much for all the info!! I was sooo lost. Now I can get my fuschia bag!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Bbyjill

Hey ladies, this its a weird question.  I have a new Co worker well, in a different department,  that was carrying an Ashley.  To break the ice as we have never spoken I said her that  her Ashley was cute.  She kinda got upset and kept saying it was a Victoria. She had the snap head pink Ashley before. I figure she knew the names.    I was wondering was it ever called  Victoria?


----------



## KimMelton

I've never even heard of a Victoria? I don't know as much as the other ladies though.


----------



## HappySilly

I usually carry very dark bags, but I recently purchased the large Sophia in Fieldstone, which is a gray color. How does gray leather fair as far as color transfer?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## star kitty

Thanks again mang0 for the info about JAX! Today I ordered the Legacy Duffle in violet and was able to use my PCE too.  I'm super excited and can't wait till it get's here!!


----------



## mang0

star kitty said:


> Thanks again mang0 for the info about JAX! Today I ordered the Legacy Duffle in violet and was able to use my PCE too.  I'm super excited and can't wait till it get's here!!



You're welcome, and congrats!  You should post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## chantal1922

Bbyjill said:


> Hey ladies, this its a weird question.  I have a new Co worker well, in a different department,  that was carrying an Ashley.  To break the ice as we have never spoken I said her that  her Ashley was cute.  She kinda got upset and kept saying it was a Victoria. She had the snap head pink Ashley before. I figure she knew the names.    I was wondering was it ever called  Victoria?


Hmmm I have never heard of a Victoria


----------



## kaitydid

Bbyjill said:


> Hey ladies, this its a weird question. I have a new Co worker well, in a different department, that was carrying an Ashley. To break the ice as we have never spoken I said her that her Ashley was cute. She kinda got upset and kept saying it was a Victoria. She had the snap head pink Ashley before. I figure she knew the names. I was wondering was it ever called Victoria?


 
I haven't heard of a Victoria either.


----------



## gordomom

HappySilly said:


> I usually carry very dark bags, but I recently purchased the large Sophia in Fieldstone, which is a gray color. How does gray leather fair as far as color transfer?  Thanks for any advice.



I've had blue from my jeans rub off on gray.  I'm very careful to carry dark bags now when I wear jeans.  :cry:

Beautiful color & bag!!  Congrats!!


----------



## liza0714

Just wondering if this is the norm or not?  The local outlet keeps the deletes "hidden" in a closet, and you have to ask to see them.  Is that weird?


----------



## HappySilly

gordomom said:
			
		

> I've had blue from my jeans rub off on gray.  I'm very careful to carry dark bags now when I wear jeans.  :cry:
> 
> Beautiful color & bag!!  Congrats!!



Thanks!   Appreciate the reply and I'm looking forward to carrying it, but I'll be sure to watch what I'm wearing.


----------



## HappySilly

liza0714 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if this is the norm or not?  The local outlet keeps the deletes "hidden" in a closet, and you have to ask to see them.  Is that weird?



Really? That does sound weird if it's ALL of their deletes being hidden, and not just extras being in a closet. Boxes can come often throughout the week so that they are constantly unpacking and stuff will always be in and out of the stockroom. Plus, the shelves can hold but so much. But, to hide them all would impact sales cause not everyone walks in with style numbers in hand and asks SA's about possible stock in the back.

Not one delete was out on the regular shelves?


----------



## liza0714

HappySilly said:


> Really? That does sound weird if it's ALL of their deletes being hidden, and not just extras being in a closet. Boxes can come often throughout the week so that they are constantly unpacking and stuff will always be in and out of the stockroom. Plus, the shelves can hold but so much. But, to hide them all would impact sales cause not everyone walks in with style numbers in hand and asks SA's about possible stock in the back.
> 
> Not one delete was out on the regular shelves?



I am kind of new to this, but all the bags I looked at (which was quite a few in the regular section and ALL of the clearance0 had the F in the second part of the serial number and no bullet mark.

I only noticed because a lady came in and asked for a specific bag, some sort fo poppy, and the lady said "all the transfers are in here" and then opened up a fixture that was actually a closet.  Weird right?


----------



## HappySilly

liza0714 said:


> I am kind of new to this, but all the bags I looked at (which was quite a few in the regular section and ALL of the clearance0 had the F in the second part of the serial number and no bullet mark.
> 
> I only noticed because a lady came in and asked for a specific bag, some sort fo poppy, and the lady said "all the transfers are in here" and then opened up a fixture that was actually a closet.  Weird right?



Well, you did hear the SA say _"all the transfers are in here"_ so I guess that's how they do things at that store. You saw them open a closet, so that's not a stockroom with stuff being unpacked like I thought at all, but a place near the registers. Unless that was simply a _temporary_ spot for some new stuff they just got in and they were going to be placed on the floor eventually. I couldn't say.  The only deletes/FP items I've ever seen in a closet-like area were items being held for customers. I called about a bag one morning, they had it in stock, and held it till I arrived later on in the day. It was held behind the register in a drawer.


----------



## CheapMama

Has anyone had any luck with Coach's gift card giveaway? Someone on my FB feed won $250 yesterday. I'm going to keep trying, lol. http://suburbancouponmom.com/2012/08/win-coach-gift-cards-from-coach-color-tag.html


----------



## Vintage bags

JennE said:


> Hi all...I've posted a few times in the Coach board, but am mostly just reading and learning.  T-Girl, I think you're right about Coach Factory stores, it seems that the boutiques uphold the "luxury" image, but I'm pretty sure that the Factory stores pay the bills!


your right!


----------



## Vintage bags

Bbyjill said:


> Hey ladies, this its a weird question.  I have a new Co worker well, in a different department,  that was carrying an Ashley.  To break the ice as we have never spoken I said her that  her Ashley was cute.  She kinda got upset and kept saying it was a Victoria. She had the snap head pink Ashley before. I figure she knew the names.    I was wondering was it ever called  Victoria?


ive never heard of a victoria before


----------



## Vintage bags

whateve said:


> I have never seen classics or originals are the outlets but it is possible they could get them if they are removed from the stores and Coach.com. I believe that if they have only a small stock left, they will keep it in the warehouse rather than sending it to the outlets, because eventually someone will probably order it. More than likely the Stewardess Bag was only there because someone had returned it. You can return a unused Coach bag even after having it for years, so occasionally you will find something really rare or something that is still available at full price stores.


ive heard if the coach store has any bags left over that didnt sell and new ones come in they will ship off the older style to the factory store.  dont know if thats true, just what ive heard.


----------



## Vintage bags

whateve said:


> When we were in the FP store, my daughter showed the SAs where her backpack was broken. It is really minor. There is a leather loop that held the hangtags and it broke. They said that if they sent it in and they couldn't fix it, we wouldn't get it back. We would just get the 40% letter. Then the SA said that they wouldn't fix it because since they no longer make it, they wouldn't have the matching leather.
> 
> Since when do they keep your bag if they can't fix it? Doesn't that seem illegal? A 40% coupon is not compensation for them keeping your bag.


i also got a 40% off coupon but i received the handbag back, you should of too!


----------



## Vintage bags

gordomom said:


> I've had blue from my jeans rub off on gray.  I'm very careful to carry dark bags now when I wear jeans.  :cry:
> 
> Beautiful color & bag!!  Congrats!!


my blue jeans rub off on my handbags too!  i tend to hold my handbag out away from my jeans but thats hard and looks weird.  most handbags i carry is black and im getting real board of that!


----------



## Vintage bags

MeanKat said:


> Has anyone purchased the LARGE BLACK MADISON PATENT LINDSEY SATCHEL? I havent seen it in person yet and wonder if it is as shinny as it looks on the Coach Site.
> Also does anyone know how well the Patent Leather wears.
> 
> Im trying to decide if I want patent or just leather.


i havent purchaced a madison bag, but i have a kristen patent leather small handbag and the patent leather is beautiful, i think it looks more exspensive and stand out more and easy to clean.


----------



## Vintage bags

liza0714 said:


> Just wondering if this is the norm or not?  The local outlet keeps the deletes "hidden" in a closet, and you have to ask to see them.  Is that weird?


that is weird, my outlet has deletes out for everyone to buy, theres not that many but i have spotted a few.


----------



## whateve

Vintage bags said:


> ive heard if the coach store has any bags left over that didnt sell and new ones come in they will ship off the older style to the factory store.  dont know if thats true, just what ive heard.


When a new floor set comes in, they send all their unsold bags from the previous floor set either back to JAX or to a factory store. My SA told me they send them back to JAX and JAX decides whether to send them to an outlet. They don't normally do this with classic bags because they continue to make these styles for years.


----------



## whateve

alcay said:


> Thank you so much...


Actually coachfactory.com is the site where you get an invite to the official Coach factory site, so that one is legitimate. You can buy authentic Coach from some department store websites and occasionally from other sites like MyHabit. Any other site other than Coach.com and Coachfactory.com that have Coach in their web name are not legitimate. There is information about this on Coach.com.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, this its a weird question.  I have a new Co worker well, in a different department,  that was carrying an Ashley.  To break the ice as we have never spoken I said her that  her Ashley was cute.  She kinda got upset and kept saying it was a Victoria. She had the snap head pink Ashley before. I figure she knew the names.    I was wondering was it ever called  Victoria?



The only Victoria I am aware of are sunglasses...


----------



## Bbyjill

Thanks to Every one that responded about victioria.  I didn't think she existed other than glasses


----------



## alcay

whateve said:
			
		

> Actually coachfactory.com is the site where you get an invite to the official Coach factory site, so that one is legitimate. You can buy authentic Coach from some department store websites and occasionally from other sites like MyHabit. Any other site other than Coach.com and Coachfactory.com that have Coach in their web name are not legitimate. There is information about this on Coach.com.



You're right. I searched on google and there were a lot of coach web. And you know what, one of them offered the 80%off. I almost buy from them. Lucky me, I know this forum...
Thanks for all the information


----------



## coachgirl555

Here is the thread post #5310 that will give the links that open... orig I thought they had taken the auctions down.. but one just ended...Sorry
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/coach-factory-online-sale-20-off-658251-354.html


----------



## Bbyjill

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> So I posted this over on the Coach shopping thread because someone's Lindsey came with an F on the creed patch and now there is alot of disscussion on this.. what is your guy's take on this...?
> 
> Here look at both these ebay auctions .. look at the creed patch pics
> the 1st DOES NOT have the F in front of the style#
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTH-COA...item3a78bb6d60
> this auction HAS the F in front of the style# on the creed patch
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-MA...item3a78bb87bb
> 
> If you notice the style# is the same on both bags... minus the F on the second one..
> neither are my auctions... just showing that COACH does things unexplainable sometimes



Dont they start putting the F's on the bags once there deleated from fp and are sold at the factory outlets?   This was my understanding anyways.  I look forward to see if it has a different meaning than I thought.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bbyjill said:


> Dont they start putting the F's on the bags once there deleated from fp and are sold at the factory outlets?   This was my understanding anyways.  I look forward to see if it has a different meaning than I thought.



No. None of my fps hve an f


----------



## coachgirl555

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. None of my fps hve an f


 
CfC09 can you ad any insite or input as to these 2 Lindsey auctions I posted... one has ended but you still can look at the creed patch pics..!
Post #5310...!
Thanks!!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/coach-factory-online-sale-20-off-658251-354.html


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachgirl555 said:


> CfC09 can you ad any insite or input as to these 2 Lindsey auctions I posted... one has ended but you still can look at the creed patch pics..!
> Post #5310...!
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/coach-factory-online-sale-20-off-658251-354.html



Lol. Added my two sense


----------



## GoStanford

From August Vogue.


----------



## Bbyjill

Can anyone tell me how often coach sends out pce's  I hope the acronym is right.


----------



## maliblue

whateve said:


> You can use any multi-purpose cleaner. You can even use dishwashing liquid if you rinse it out. Some people use baby wipes.


----------



## maliblue

maliblue said:


>


I think I will stay with leather Coach bags from now on.


----------



## WNYsketch

Hi all, was lurking and just joined yesterday. I am newbie to Coach in the last 6 mo and happy to be a part of the club  

My first purchase was my Poppy Glam  Tote in Navy. I've used it just about every day 
Then returned a Madison Op Art pouch that was little too small for shoulder for a Madison Leather Zip Clutch in Black.

Today got a Madison Leather Accordion Zip Wallet in Black at the Niagara Falls outlets


----------



## WNYsketch

Almost forgot, I got Coach eyeglasses a couple months ago, too... they match nicely with my bag! Willow in Blue Satin

http://framelot.com/media/catalog/product/Images/Eyeglasses/Coach2-Rx/HC5007/9047/HC5007-9047.jpg


----------



## Bbyjill

Has anyone sold a bag to BBo before?


----------



## tonij2000

Bbyjill said:


> Has anyone sold a bag to BBo before?



bbos? If so, I have, twice. I didn't get much but I got it within a week and the items did not sell on bonanza.

I wanted to clean hous an have funds for something else so it worked out for me.


----------



## Bbyjill

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> bbos? If so, I have, twice. I didn't get much but I got it within a week and the items did not sell on bonanza.
> 
> I wanted to clean hous an have funds for something else so it worked out for me.



Ok thanks!   ill defiantly check them out,  at least Gett a aquote.  Thanks again!


----------



## jane

I am starting to think that the Coach reps who answer emails are either:

A. illiterate

or

B. robots

NINE emails asking about the goddamn pink turnlock duffle behind the Anna Sui dragonfly bag in an attached photo, and still nothing but either info about the dragonfly bag, or the archival bucket bag, or some other bag that clearly is not the one I am describing. One guy asked me for the style number. IF I HAD THE STYLE NUMBER I WOULD NOT BE ASKING YOU FOR A STYLE NUMBER.

I put my last email in bold 20-pt type, maybe that will make it easier to comprehend.


----------



## mang0

jane said:


> I am starting to think that the Coach reps who answer emails are either:
> 
> A. illiterate
> 
> or
> 
> B. robots
> 
> NINE emails asking about the goddamn pink turnlock duffle behind the Anna Sui dragonfly bag in an attached photo, and still nothing but either info about the dragonfly bag, or the archival bucket bag, or some other bag that clearly is not the one I am describing. One guy asked me for the style number. IF I HAD THE STYLE NUMBER I WOULD NOT BE ASKING YOU FOR A STYLE NUMBER.
> 
> I put my last email in bold 20-pt type, maybe that will make it easier to comprehend.



So true.  I have given up on calling or emailing Coach CS about any product if I don't have a style number just because I get so frustrated with their answers.  I let you guys deal with that.


----------



## Troyyt80

mang0 said:
			
		

> So true.  I have given up on calling or emailing Coach CS about any product if I don't have a style number just because I get so frustrated with their answers.  I let you guys deal with that.



You might have better luck checking with a shop considering most of the CS reps don't know the products by description because they just work from the office!


----------



## MSGirla

My SA told me there's suppose to be a Chelsea Flagship Dowel Flap and Kristin Sage inspired bags coming to Madison. I'll try to find out the names of them.


----------



## Bbyjill

MSGirla said:
			
		

> My SA told me there's suppose to be a Chelsea Flagship Dowel Flap and Kristin Sage inspired bags coming to Madison. I'll try to find out the names of them.


oh      I am on lookout!   I have been fighting the urge for more sages as those are 90% of my collection.   I may have to give in......


----------



## Bbyjill

If ya see two different listings with the same pics , different Sellers, how do you determined witch seller copied ?


----------



## BonBonz

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> If ya see two different listings with the same pics , different Sellers, how do you determined witch seller copied ?



By whomever listed first?


----------



## jane

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> If ya see two different listings with the same pics , different Sellers, how do you determined witch seller copied ?



Ask seller for more photos, see who actually does it.


----------



## bag-princess

Bbyjill said:


> If ya see two different listings with the same pics , different Sellers, how do you determined witch seller copied ?



i have seen this happen before - i look at the description to see which seller does a better job at describing the item. not just generic and vague sentence or tow. if still not sure i do what jane suggested - ask to see more detailed pics of the item.


----------



## Bbyjill

bag-princess said:
			
		

> i have seen this happen before - i look at the description to see which seller does a better job at describing the item. not just generic and vague sentence or tow. if still not sure i do what jane suggested - ask to see more detailed pics of the item.






			
				jane said:
			
		

> Ask seller for more photos, see who actually does it.



It wasn't long after I posted this and one if the listings was taken down. Guess I don't have to worry about it.   Why is it so hard for people to take there own pics?


----------



## gmathews

I have seen a bag on eBay Item number 221122830414 Coach Poppy bag number 15299 my daughter wants to know if it's authentic bag and the seller is saying a mark in the corner is normal for coach outlets? It is on the top right of the coach creed.you can barely see the mark in the picture. Can anyone authentic it for her? Thanks Lynn


----------



## whateve

gmathews said:


> I have seen a bag on eBay Item number 221122830414 Coach Poppy bag number 15299 my daughter wants to know if it's authentic bag and the seller is saying a mark in the corner is normal for coach outlets? It is on the top right of the coach creed.you can barely see the mark in the picture. Can anyone authentic it for her? Thanks Lynn


Post your question in the Authenticate this Coach thread. Follow the instructions in the first post.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-763164.html


----------



## coachgirl555

Does anyone know if you loose a long strap off a bag if you can buy a replacement from Coach??


----------



## gordomom

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if you loose a long strap off a bag if you can buy a replacement from Coach??



I had this issue earlier this year and was lucky enough to get a replacement strap from my local factory store.  The boutique nearby told me that they don't carry any and if I remember correctly, the 800# was out of stock for any replacements at that time.  Good luck!!


----------



## coachgirl555

gordomom said:


> I had this issue earlier this year and was lucky enough to get a replacement strap from my local factory store. The boutique nearby told me that they don't carry any and if I remember correctly, the 800# was out of stock for any replacements at that time. Good luck!!


 
Thanks... I will try calling tomorrow to see if there is a possibility of getting it replaced...


----------



## gordomom

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> Thanks... I will try calling tomorrow to see if there is a possibility of getting it replaced...



You're welcome!  Hope it works out!!


----------



## BeenBurned

coachgirl555 said:


> Does anyone know if you loose a long strap off a bag if you can buy a replacement from Coach??





gordomom said:


> I had this issue earlier this year and was lucky enough to get a replacement strap from my local factory store.  The boutique nearby told me that they don't carry any and if I remember correctly, the 800# was out of stock for any replacements at that time.  Good luck!!


Another option is silver-coach (on ebay) aka sceckert (on Bonz). They sell all types of replacement straps, hardware, etc.

http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sceckert


----------



## coachgirl555

BeenBurned said:


> Another option is silver-coach (on ebay) aka sceckert (on Bonz). They sell all types of replacement straps, hardware, etc.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sceckert


 
Thanks...!


----------



## saturngirl

Greetings, fellow Coachophiles. This is my debut post.  I began purchasing Coach bags in the mid-1980s and still have six of my old girls in various states of rehabilitation. Sadly, one of my oldest, a British tan zip-top crossbody (similar to the Metropolis #9087 but more rectangular, iirc), fell victim to Hurricane Irene last year. She was waterlogged in the flood along with some other leather goods, and the FEMA agent advised me to discard them because they could never be properly sanitized.  Im still brooding over her demise. Sniff. 

On the bright side, I recently started hunting for vintage Coach in NYC and Long Island, and had a bit of luck last week (I hope). See you in the Authentication thread as soon as I can figure out how to upload the images.


----------



## gordomom

BeenBurned said:
			
		

> Another option is silver-coach (on ebay) aka sceckert (on Bonz). They sell all types of replacement straps, hardware, etc.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/SCECKERT-SILVER-COACH
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/sceckert



Thanks for the tip!!  Btw, welcome back (belated)!! =)


----------



## bags4fun

saturngirl said:


> Greetings, fellow Coachophiles. This is my debut post.  I began purchasing Coach bags in the mid-1980s and still have six of my old girls in various states of rehabilitation. Sadly, one of my oldest, a British tan zip-top crossbody (similar to the Metropolis #9087 but more rectangular, iirc), fell victim to Hurricane Irene last year. She was waterlogged in the flood along with some other leather goods, and the FEMA agent advised me to discard them because they could never be properly sanitized.  Im still brooding over her demise. Sniff.
> 
> On the bright side, I recently started hunting for vintage Coach in NYC and Long Island, and had a bit of luck last week (I hope). See you in the Authentication thread as soon as I can figure out how to upload the images.



Welcome to the forum *saturngirl*!  So sorry about your losses!


----------



## saturngirl

bags4fun said:


> Welcome to the forum *saturngirl*!  So sorry about your losses!



Thanks, bags4fun. I'm happy to be here. I feel better now that my recent thrift shop find was authenticated.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I just got my first handwritten thank you note in the mail from a SA. How sweet!


----------



## ladyash

Does anyone here own one of the gold tone watches that can comment on how durable the plating is? I'm being tempted by a gold one but am rethinking just getting something stainless in case the gold starts chipping or wearing off. The SA said it wouldn't if you didn't get it wet but I use my hands and type a lot so am more worried about the underside rubbing off because of it contacting and rubbing against the wrist support on my desk. I really want an oversized watch though and am hoping to save for one of the larger round faces.


----------



## lovemyzoes

coachgirl555 what color long strap are you looking for?


----------



## bag-princess

ladyash said:


> *Does anyone here own one of the gold tone watches that can comment on how durable the plating is? *I'm being tempted by a gold one but am rethinking just getting something stainless in case the gold starts chipping or wearing off. The SA said it wouldn't if you didn't get it wet but I use my hands and type a lot so am more worried about the underside rubbing off because of it contacting and rubbing against the wrist support on my desk. I really want an oversized watch though and am hoping to save for one of the larger round faces.




good question - i have wondered that myself.  i am a yellow gold lover and sometimes it is hard to find a watch in that metal so i need for it to last! even though i do not work so i would not need to wear it every single day - but when i really like one it will be used alot!


----------



## MeanKat

WNYsketch said:


> Hi all, was lurking and just joined yesterday. I am newbie to Coach in the last 6 mo and happy to be a part of the club
> 
> My first purchase was my Poppy Glam  Tote in Navy. I've used it just about every day
> Then returned a Madison Op Art pouch that was little too small for shoulder for a Madison Leather Zip Clutch in Black.
> 
> Today got a Madison Leather Accordion Zip Wallet in Black at the Niagara Falls outlets


WNTsketch.....LOL so your addiction begins.  

Mine started 4 years ago; enjoy your new finds and welcome to the forum.


----------



## coachgirl555

lovemyzoes said:


> coachgirl555 what color long strap are you looking for?


 
I am needing a white one but I need gun metal hw....


----------



## Purselover79

I am new to Coach, I purchased my first bag probably 4 or 5 months ago. I am now addicted! I now own a total of 4 Coachs. They are such great bags!


----------



## gordomom

Purselover79 said:
			
		

> I am new to Coach, I purchased my first bag probably 4 or 5 months ago. I am now addicted! I now own a total of 4 Coachs. They are such great bags!



Right on!!  I started with Coach as well and have since branched out.  Still have some of my faves though because they are reliable.  Love how a little water and soft bristle brush can take away spots on the fabric.  =)


----------



## Bbyjill

Has anyone seen vermilion and Carnelian together?  Are they close? I have the new legacy ocelot pony scarf.  Its the same print as the regular ocelot items exempt its vermilion, not Carnelian like everything else.


----------



## GoStanford

Is there a ban thread?  I am considering a ban after ramping up my purchases over the last three months.  But I think it would help me to sign a ban and outline why.  Then I would have to own up to it!

I decided I needed a tote for files so I ordered the MFF gallery tote in black from the ongoing FOS. I wish I had gotten the green one in stores this summer but I think the black will be more all purpose for me. To make it free shipping
I got a small Poppy push lock wristlet in silver. Silly to spend more than what shipping would originally have cost!  The marketers are smart. 

And I will try to ignore all the posts about how bad the FOS are because sometimes it helps me to save a trip to the factory stores. There. I said it!


----------



## Snailz

hey everyone. i'm back again.  missed everyone here. i wanted to come back for awhile now but just been super busy. got a "new to me" coach bag. its a messenger style bag. and just had to share a story that happened today in the break room at work. ha ha. i was sitting there enjoying my barbeque chicken i had cooked. when a manager walked in. i'm new there but i already know shes one of the stuck up girls. not just at work but just in general. anywho. she walked in with her coach bag and sat it on the table. and looked at mine also on the table. and she said "is your coach bag legit?" in a snotty way. and i said yeah. she was like "oh just wondering. i love coach. i have 5 bags all together. ahhhh i'm such a Coach whore." i looked at her and gave her a "sooooo" look and a little psssh sound. ha ha. she was like what for? i told her my daughter has more bags than you. she has 6, and shes 6 years old. then she started talking about how that was something she would never do to her daughter. then she said well mine are all full sized. once again had to put her in her place. so i said well my wife has 6 bags, 2 scarves, pair of shoes, 3 pairs of earrings, several pony silk scarves, and about 8 wristlets. AND i have 2 scarves, 2 pairs of shoes, 2 beanies, keychain, day planner, messenger bag, my daughters 6 bags, and my daughter also has a wallet. all she could say was, well i dont get into accessories much. ha ha. that i was about to walk out then stopped and said, oh yeah, truck interior is also done. i think it was that part that pissed her off the most. i didnt even get to tell her i was a member of TPF. ha ha. ooooh i just hate snotty people when they have no idea who you are and automatically think they are better than you. esp. when you just started out at a job and they have a higher position. anyway. tomorrow i will be doing some picture updating. also a "Whats in my Coach" for all of you. good night. see you tomorrow.


----------



## ralewi

Snailz said:


> hey everyone. i'm back again.  missed everyone here. i wanted to come back for awhile now but just been super busy. got a "new to me" coach bag. its a messenger style bag. and just had to share a story that happened today in the break room at work. ha ha. i was sitting there enjoying my barbeque chicken i had cooked. when a manager walked in. i'm new there but i already know shes one of the stuck up girls. not just at work but just in general. anywho. she walked in with her coach bag and sat it on the table. and looked at mine also on the table. and she said "is your coach bag legit?" in a snotty way. and i said yeah. she was like "oh just wondering. i love coach. i have 5 bags all together. ahhhh i'm such a Coach whore." i looked at her and gave her a "sooooo" look and a little psssh sound. ha ha. she was like what for? i told her my daughter has more bags than you. she has 6, and shes 6 years old. then she started talking about how that was something she would never do to her daughter. then she said well mine are all full sized. once again had to put her in her place. so i said well my wife has 6 bags, 2 scarves, pair of shoes, 3 pairs of earrings, several pony silk scarves, and about 8 wristlets. AND i have 2 scarves, 2 pairs of shoes, 2 beanies, keychain, day planner, messenger bag, my daughters 6 bags, and my daughter also has a wallet. all she could say was, well i dont get into accessories much. ha ha. that i was about to walk out then stopped and said, oh yeah, truck interior is also done. i think it was that part that pissed her off the most. i didnt even get to tell her i was a member of TPF. ha ha. ooooh i just hate snotty people when they have no idea who you are and automatically think they are better than you. esp. when you just started out at a job and they have a higher position. anyway. tomorrow i will be doing some picture updating. also a "Whats in my Coach" for all of you. good night. see you tomorrow.


I can't stand a snobby person.


----------



## ralewi

Purselover79 said:


> I am new to Coach, I purchased my first bag probably 4 or 5 months ago. I am now addicted! I now own a total of 4 Coachs. They are such great bags!


Welcome.


----------



## Purselover79

ralewi said:
			
		

> Welcome.



Thanks! Since I posted I may have purchased an early Birthday gift  I got the Isabelle in the op art. I haven't carried her yet but I think I am really going to like her!


----------



## ralewi

Purselover79 said:


> Thanks! Since I posted I may have purchased an early Birthday gift  I got the Isabelle in the op art. I haven't carried her yet but I think I am really going to like her!


congrats


----------



## gordomom

Purselover79 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Since I posted I may have purchased an early Birthday gift  I got the Isabelle in the op art. I haven't carried her yet but I think I am really going to like her!



Love the Isabelle! Have been eyeing the fuschia leather version.  The leather was so soft! Post photos when you have a chance!


----------



## Snailz

ralewi said:


> I can't stand a snobby person.



Yeah I know. Esp one you have to work with and just met. That's just rude showing that side of yourself to new people. But she's where I got the idea for my new signature here. Ha ha. And around here there's not as much coach as in las vegas because albuquerque only has one FP store and one outlet (an hour away). So a lot of people only have small crossbodies, or little hand bags. And also I might have to update my inside contents. But its pretty much the same except I bought some breath mints and I now carry yarn. Ha ha. I taught myself to crochet.


----------



## Bbyjill

Hey ladies, is the only thing different between a Sabrina and Audrey is the handles?  Not including the newer audery totes of course.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Bbyjill said:


> Hey ladies, is the only thing different between a Sabrina and Audrey is the handles?  Not including the newer audery totes of course.


They are very similar, but the Audrey is a little boxier than the Sabrina.


----------



## Bbyjill

​


ecj*waxy said:


> They are very similar, but the Audrey is a little boxier than the Sabrina.


 Thank you!   I can see Shape Is def more boxy.   I have been keeping an eye out for a Sabrina but one with the wow factor.   I learned to like then because some co workers carry Ashleys.  The Sabrinas I found were just ok except the python.  I have a great python bag already.   I found a Audrey that I love with the wow factor inspite of the boxiness. 
Thanks again!


----------



## melissatrv

Bbyjill said:


> Hey ladies, is the only thing different between a Sabrina and Audrey is the handles? Not including the newer audery totes of course.


 
Audrey is bigger than small Sabrina and smaller than large Sabrina. It also holds its shape better; little more structured.  Which Audrey are you thinking of?  They had plenty of Audrey's with the "wow factor"


----------



## Bbyjill

melissatrv said:
			
		

> Audrey is bigger than small Sabrina and smaller than large Sabrina. It also holds its shape better; little more structured.  Which Audrey are you thinking of?  They had plenty of Audrey's with the "wow factor"



Pink, fuchsia pleated, I hope. If the seller grants my request.   Its my fav by far of the audrey,Sabrina vibe.   If it dosent happen maybe an ombre Sabrina.


----------



## Bbyjill

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Pink, fuchsia pleated, I hope. If the seller grants my request.   Its my fav by far of the audrey,Sabrina vibe.   If it dosent happen maybe an ombre Sabrina.



I got it.  This one spoke to me.  It will be ova a week before it arrives.


----------



## HappySilly

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> I got it.  This one spoke to me.  It will be ova a week before it arrives.



Yay! Glad you got it. It's a nice color, too. Love the chains.


----------



## ralewi

Bbyjill said:


> I got it.  This one spoke to me.  It will be ova a week before it arrives.


congrats.  pretty bag.


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

I'm really really getting into coach bags and I'm saving for a mini duffle to have hopefully by christmas. You can imagine my joy when I went to some of the vintage shops where I live today I saw about 7 coach bags most were in great quality as well. Pay day is on Friday and it looks like I'll be buying a pre loved coach to tide me over till I can get my own!


----------



## Bbyjill

LuckyLittleLucy said:
			
		

> I'm really really getting into coach bags and I'm saving for a mini duffle to have hopefully by christmas. You can imagine my joy when I went to some of the vintage shops where I live today I saw about 7 coach bags most were in great quality as well. Pay day is on Friday and it looks like I'll be buying a pre loved coach to tide me over till I can get my own!



Oh yeah,  you can get some really great deals on pre loved bags.  i have a few and you couldn't tell there used.   I would by a like new bag before a new one if the price is good.   Some out the older but still fabulous bags are only aquired of bought used.   Congrats on your coach bags and welcome to "The addiction"  the legacy line this year is fab


----------



## Bbyjill

ralewi said:
			
		

> congrats.  pretty bag.






			
				HappySilly said:
			
		

> Yay! Glad you got it. It's a nice color, too. Love the chains.


  Thanks!   Its so much prettier with the snapshot rather than stock pic.   But don't wanta use the Sellers picture.     I think its a good choice for me.   I was thinking of the new duffel in fuchsia but i have the dragonfly and not craving another duffel.   but am going to get a few legacy accessories to go with my Audrey.


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Bbyjill said:
			
		

> Oh yeah,  you can get some really great deals on pre loved bags.  i have a few and you couldn't tell there used.   I would by a like new bag before a new one if the price is good.   Some out the older but still fabulous bags are only aquired of bought used.   Congrats on your coach bags and welcome to "The addiction"  the legacy line this year is fab



The legacy line is gorgeous and the colours are so pretty, it's what got me into coach. I live in England so it's pretty new here, but my parents are american and my dad brought my mum a whole bunch of coach bags when they were dating. On Friday I'll probably be buying a pre loved penny.


----------



## graceforme

I love all the pre-owned Coach bags that I have.  I have 13 now and the most I've ever paid for one is a Willis bag that I spent $35 on at a resale shop.  My daughter has shown me the art of washing them and conditioning them.  I did buy a Signature Tote this past week online from the factory store and I love it.  It's my only new bag.  Brown and black.  But I still love my "oldies."


----------



## bags4fun

graceforme said:


> I love all the pre-owned Coach bags that I have.  I have 13 now and the most I've ever paid for one is a Willis bag that I spent $35 on at a resale shop.  My daughter has shown me the art of washing them and conditioning them.  I did buy a Signature Tote this past week online from the factory store and I love it.  It's my only new bag.  Brown and black.  But I still love my "oldies."



Awesome!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MeanKat

Just wanted to say to all my American friends, have a good day voting.

On the northern side of the boarder we are waiting with bated breath on who is going to win.


----------



## GoStanford

MeanKat said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say to all my American friends, have a good day voting.
> 
> On the northern side of the boarder we are waiting with bated breath on who is going to win.



Agreed - it is an important day to get out there and be heard!  And wear a cute purse too.


----------



## sunshinedays

Hi, everyone, I'm new to the forum!  I was heavy into Coach several years ago but then ended up moving on to LV for awhile. However, the new line of legacy bags has lured me back! I'm loving the beautiful legacy duffle bags but am undecided on which color to get. I'd really love it in camel, but online it looks like it's only available in the large size? I have my heart set on a regular size because I'm very petite and I feel that any larger and the bag would be too overwhelming on me. So does anyone know if they offer camel in the regular size or if they'll be making it in the future?


----------



## sunshinedays

Oh, and sorry if I posted in the wrong spot or if my question has already been asked! I'm still learning my way around.


----------



## Bbyjill

sunshinedays said:
			
		

> Oh, and sorry if I posted in the wrong spot or if my question has already been asked! I'm still learning my way around.



Hey!   unfortunately I can't answer your question but I can tell you that this chat as far as I am aware of is for almost anything.   So your question seems fine to me.   I would suggest calling jax.   Call more than once, you might get different answers.   The few times I've called I've always gotten very knowledgeable associates. But they should tell you if it comes in the medium size.    You can also check out the legacy thread. the ladies there might help.      And welcome,  the legacy line is very addicting.


----------



## HappySilly

If I buy a gift card at a FP Coach boutique, can the recipient use it at the outlet if she wants to? Thanks!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HappySilly said:


> If I buy a gift card at a FP Coach boutique, can the recipient use it at the outlet if she wants to? Thanks!



Yes yes yes


----------



## HappySilly

crazyforcoach09 said:
			
		

> Yes yes yes



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I was looking for a picture of my new gloves online and stumbled across this site. The translation is pretty funny. "Because the leather characterizing the coach brand paid attention to taste to come out so that Mr. and Mrs. founder embezzled it including robustness and the fluency that a glove of the baseball had above all, it was used as material of the first bag, and a coach brand was born."
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sugarltd/item/f82835-svte/?s-id=XB_soldout_option


----------



## pmburk

I didn't want to start a whole reveal thread, so I'm just going to post here. My husband bought me the black Legacy soft wallet today while at the mall! I have the Rory in black and the matching Universal case, so I was really excited about the wallet... and the $50 off card I had didn't hurt either.

Happy Thanksgiving to me!


----------



## choozen1ne

2 new bags are on their way to me a Aubergine Madison Lindsay satchel and a City Willis , that makes 6 Coach , one Kate Spade and 3 Michael Kors for the year - not too bad but I still have my eye on the Candace cary-all  in Ultra Violet , that color looks like it was made for me


----------



## jantastic

My SA told me the next PCE will be 11 days after the one that ends today!


----------



## Bbyjill

I think jax had become smart with the complementry monograms.     How are you going to sell your items with you're initials on the back of the hangtags?


----------



## brittany1390

Does anyone know what the name of this purse is? I looked it up under the name the poster put but its not the same purse. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221159465661?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## tannedsilk

brittany1390 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this purse is? I looked it up under the name the poster put but its not the same purse. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221159465661?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



It's Maggie, not Carly.


----------



## MarneeB

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Popula...876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cdd10064


Does anyone know what the heck this person is actually selling? They have several 'sites' for sale, different items, no feedback on them yet (of course!). I'm in no way interested, just wondering what it is, how it works. I'm guessing total scam?


----------



## Bbyjill

MarneeB said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Popular-Coach-Handbags-Website-Business-For-Sale-/140891979876?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cdd10064
> 
> Does anyone know what the heck this person is actually selling? They have several 'sites' for sale, different items, no feedback on them yet (of course!). I'm in no way interested, just wondering what it is, how it works. I'm guessing total scam?



Oh yeah scam   the only websites that sell authentic coach is coach.com,   email invite to coach factory,  and high end department stores Bloomingdale....ect.    There selling a business that sells counterfeit.


----------



## Goorimi

I just want to share what a wonderful experience I had at Coach probably over a year ago.  I loved my bag so much, but the leather was looking a bit crummy, so I actually went into my local store with the intention of dropping $300-$400 on a whole new bag.  Boy, was I ever surprised when the SA was shocked at the state of my bag.  I had just casually mentioned that my bag, a little over 1 yrs old, was looking a bit worn and I was looking for something new.  She actually asked me if she could take it to show her manager, that it wasn't supposed to be looking like that after only a year.  Her manager agreed that it was "defective", and oh my goodness.  They let me pick out any new bag I wanted at the full retail value of my old one.  They helped me out so much, treated me like a princess and helped me find the perfect bag, patiently waiting while I tried on 5 different ones.  I chose one that was maybe $100 less than the value of my old bag (it was from their recent classics collection), and let me pick out a wallet to make up for the rest of the cost.  I wasn't remotely expecting that sort of treatment, wowww!  I look very young, so most SA's don't take me so seriously and often treat me like a child, or just completely ignore me!  So yeah.  Coach doesn't have the highest reputation amongst purse enthusiasts, but it will always hold a special place in my heart!   /end cheesy story


----------



## missjay7

Goorimi said:
			
		

> I just want to share what a wonderful experience I had at Coach probably over a year ago.  I loved my bag so much, but the leather was looking a bit crummy, so I actually went into my local store with the intention of dropping $300-$400 on a whole new bag.  Boy, was I ever surprised when the SA was shocked at the state of my bag.  I had just casually mentioned that my bag, a little over 1 yrs old, was looking a bit worn and I was looking for something new.  She actually asked me if she could take it to show her manager, that it wasn't supposed to be looking like that after only a year.  Her manager agreed that it was "defective", and oh my goodness.  They let me pick out any new bag I wanted at the full retail value of my old one.  They helped me out so much, treated me like a princess and helped me find the perfect bag, patiently waiting while I tried on 5 different ones.  I chose one that was maybe $100 less than the value of my old bag (it was from their recent classics collection), and let me pick out a wallet to make up for the rest of the cost.  I wasn't remotely expecting that sort of treatment, wowww!  I look very young, so most SA's don't take me so seriously and often treat me like a child, or just completely ignore me!  So yeah.  Coach doesn't have the highest reputation amongst purse enthusiasts, but it will always hold a special place in my heart!   /end cheesy story



I love this story! It's nice to hear that coach is still doing great with their CS, we often hear of the bad on here on tpf. I've had pretty good experiences with coach's costumer service myself, and it's what keeps me a loyal costumer.


----------



## madlin271

Goorimi said:


> I just want to share what a wonderful experience I had at Coach probably over a year ago.  I loved my bag so much, but the leather was looking a bit crummy, so I actually went into my local store with the intention of dropping $300-$400 on a whole new bag.  Boy, was I ever surprised when the SA was shocked at the state of my bag.  I had just casually mentioned that my bag, a little over 1 yrs old, was looking a bit worn and I was looking for something new.  She actually asked me if she could take it to show her manager, that it wasn't supposed to be looking like that after only a year.  Her manager agreed that it was "defective", and oh my goodness.  They let me pick out any new bag I wanted at the full retail value of my old one.  They helped me out so much, treated me like a princess and helped me find the perfect bag, patiently waiting while I tried on 5 different ones.  I chose one that was maybe $100 less than the value of my old bag (it was from their recent classics collection), and let me pick out a wallet to make up for the rest of the cost.  I wasn't remotely expecting that sort of treatment, wowww!  I look very young, so most SA's don't take me so seriously and often treat me like a child, or just completely ignore me!  So yeah.  Coach doesn't have the highest reputation amongst purse enthusiasts, but it will always hold a special place in my heart!   /end cheesy story



 two thumbs up to coach and their customer services!


----------



## kaitydid

Goorimi said:


> I just want to share what a wonderful experience I had at Coach probably over a year ago.  I loved my bag so much, but the leather was looking a bit crummy, so I actually went into my local store with the intention of dropping $300-$400 on a whole new bag.  Boy, was I ever surprised when the SA was shocked at the state of my bag.  I had just casually mentioned that my bag, a little over 1 yrs old, was looking a bit worn and I was looking for something new.  She actually asked me if she could take it to show her manager, that it wasn't supposed to be looking like that after only a year.  Her manager agreed that it was "defective", and oh my goodness.  They let me pick out any new bag I wanted at the full retail value of my old one.  They helped me out so much, treated me like a princess and helped me find the perfect bag, patiently waiting while I tried on 5 different ones.  I chose one that was maybe $100 less than the value of my old bag (it was from their recent classics collection), and let me pick out a wallet to make up for the rest of the cost.  I wasn't remotely expecting that sort of treatment, wowww!  I look very young, so most SA's don't take me so seriously and often treat me like a child, or just completely ignore me!  So yeah.  Coach doesn't have the highest reputation amongst purse enthusiasts, but it will always hold a special place in my heart!   /end cheesy story



What a great experience you had! It's always good to hear that Coach still treats their customers well. Coach's customer service is one of the many reasons why I keep buying from them.


----------



## greenpixie

Wow Goorimi, that is amazing customer service!  What a lovely story. I agree, I come back to Coach again and again because of the wonderful associates.


----------



## greenpixie

pmburk said:


> I didn't want to start a whole reveal thread, so I'm just going to post here. My husband bought me the black Legacy soft wallet today while at the mall! I have the Rory in black and the matching Universal case, so I was really excited about the wallet... and the $50 off card I had didn't hurt either.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to me!



Aw, what a sweet DH.  Happy Thanksgiving indeed!  Are you liking the soft wallet so far?


----------



## dichka

Help! Posted my own link to my eBay auction on the sales and finds section Look at this on eBay:

MINT*COACH SIGNATURE PURSE*TOTE BAG*NO RESERVE!

http://******/TFMEHd
 knowing I couldn't post my own so I'm sorry about that. But what is shocking me is that it was responded to as not being authentic! It was my own bag that I bought at the coach outlet a few years back. Is it possible that it can be fake from the coach outlet??


----------



## dichka

dichka said:
			
		

> Help! Posted my own link to my eBay auction on the sales and finds section Look at this on eBay:
> 
> MINT*COACH SIGNATURE PURSE*TOTE BAG*NO RESERVE!
> 
> http://******/TFMEHd
> knowing I couldn't post my own so I'm sorry about that. But what is shocking me is that it was responded to as not being authentic! It was my own bag that I bought at the coach outlet a few years back. Is it possible that it can be fake from the coach outlet??



Meant to say "not knowing" my phone is being glitchy all day sorry


----------



## Bbyjill

Dose anyone know how much of a difference between crimson and dark cherry.    Here is the shoes in dark cherry, can't find a bag in this exact colorI like


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Was shopping in London this week and went into the regent street store to look around. Never been to a coach store so I was pretty excited. It was gorgeous in there. They had a good selection and the staff were really nice. Also, I found the prices to be great for such good quality leather.


----------



## Dawn

Hi! Does the legacy large duffle come in sunflower or only the regular size? Thank you!


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Hi all! Complete newbie here and I bought my first designer bag today so i know there's no turning back after this, LOL.

So my first purchase was a Coach Mini Rory bag in fuschia! I'm so in love with it and I'm happy to find this forum with other crazy bag lovers too.  I had been trying to decide for almost a year about what would be my first purchase and I was going back and forth between a few brands, but Coach kept pulling me in.


----------



## whateve

sugarcrystal8 said:


> Hi all! Complete newbie here and I bought my first designer bag today so i know there's no turning back after this, LOL.
> 
> So my first purchase was a Coach Mini Rory bag in fuschia! I'm so in love with it and I'm happy to find this forum with other crazy bag lovers too.  I had been trying to decide for almost a year about what would be my first purchase and I was going back and forth between a few brands, but Coach kept pulling me in.



Welcome to the forum where the motto is "shallow obsessions strongly encouraged!" The mini Rory is so cute and I love that color. I agree about Coach pulling you in - I have looked at a lot of other brands but I keep coming back to Coach.


----------



## whateve

I had a weird Coach dream last night!
I was in an airport looking for a bathroom and I found a Coach counter so I stopped to look. They had a lot of purses I didn't recognize, including a Willis made of natural colored canvas. The SA told me they had a promotion going on. You got a free tee shirt if you put a tee shirt on a giant shrimp. So I put my purse down and put the tee shirt on the shrimp. The shrimp was about a foot and a half long and actually had tiny arms that I could put in the sleeves. So when I finished doing that, my purse was gone. I started getting panicked and eventually I yelled at the SAs for letting my purse get stolen. When I was yelling my hands were flying in the air, and one of the SAs bit my finger. Then I said I was going to sue. She immediately got apologetic and brought out a shopping cart with a couple of new bags, including the dragonfly duffle (which I already own). Then she was trying to give me purses that had stuff inside but I kept saying that those weren't mine. At first, I was pretty happy that I was getting new bags for free, then I thought about losing my gorgeous purse, wallet and all my Coach accessories that were inside, not to mention all my credit cards and my license, and decided that the new stuff didn't make up for that.


----------



## sugarcrystal8

whateve said:


> Welcome to the forum where the motto is "shallow obsessions strongly encouraged!" The mini Rory is so cute and I love that color. I agree about Coach pulling you in - I have looked at a lot of other brands but I keep coming back to Coach.



I'm glad I'll feel at home here since none of my friends have been bitten by the designer handbag bug.  I think they think I'm crazy, LOL.

There is a mini list going now for my next coach purchase - Molly or larger Rory possibly! For now I don't normally use large bags, so the mini was a perfect size for me.


----------



## ecj*waxy

whateve said:


> I had a weird Coach dream last night!
> I was in an airport looking for a bathroom and I found a Coach counter so I stopped to look. They had a lot of purses I didn't recognize, including a Willis made of natural colored canvas. The SA told me they had a promotion going on. You got a free tee shirt if you put a tee shirt on a giant shrimp. So I put my purse down and put the tee shirt on the shrimp. The shrimp was about a foot and a half long and actually had tiny arms that I could put in the sleeves. So when I finished doing that, my purse was gone. I started getting panicked and eventually I yelled at the SAs for letting my purse get stolen. When I was yelling my hands were flying in the air, and one of the SAs bit my finger. Then I said I was going to sue. She immediately got apologetic and brought out a shopping cart with a couple of new bags, including the dragonfly duffle (which I already own). Then she was trying to give me purses that had stuff inside but I kept saying that those weren't mine. At first, I was pretty happy that I was getting new bags for free, then I thought about losing my gorgeous purse, wallet and all my Coach accessories that were inside, not to mention all my credit cards and my license, and decided that the new stuff didn't make up for that.



HaHaHa!!!  I laughed out loud at the shrimp's tiny arms and the SA biting your finger.  :lolots:


----------



## kaitydid

whateve said:


> I had a weird Coach dream last night!
> I was in an airport looking for a bathroom and I found a Coach counter so I stopped to look. They had a lot of purses I didn't recognize, including a Willis made of natural colored canvas. The SA told me they had a promotion going on. You got a free tee shirt if you put a tee shirt on a giant shrimp. So I put my purse down and put the tee shirt on the shrimp. The shrimp was about a foot and a half long and actually had tiny arms that I could put in the sleeves. So when I finished doing that, my purse was gone. I started getting panicked and eventually I yelled at the SAs for letting my purse get stolen. When I was yelling my hands were flying in the air, and one of the SAs bit my finger. Then I said I was going to sue. She immediately got apologetic and brought out a shopping cart with a couple of new bags, including the dragonfly duffle (which I already own). Then she was trying to give me purses that had stuff inside but I kept saying that those weren't mine. At first, I was pretty happy that I was getting new bags for free, then I thought about losing my gorgeous purse, wallet and all my Coach accessories that were inside, not to mention all my credit cards and my license, and decided that the new stuff didn't make up for that.



The shrimp was the best part of your dream!


----------



## KatK

I just wanted to take a moment and wish everyone a Happy New Year!!  I hope 2013 will be a really great year and a prosperous one too.


----------



## MeanKat

KatK said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and wish everyone a Happy New Year!!  I hope 2013 will be a really great year and a prosperous one too.




Thanks KatK, I hope everyone has a healthy happy year.  

Im starting my year off with a terrible cold....but have to say, if this is the worst thing that happens to me in 2013 it will be a very good year.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Mariquel

Wishing everyone a Healthy, Happy and Prosperous New Year!  And may you have an opportunity to wear every Coach in your collection!


----------



## bag-princess

KatK said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and wish everyone a Happy New Year!!  I hope 2013 will be a really great year and a prosperous one too.





Mariquel said:


> Wishing everyone a Healthy, Happy and Prosperous New Year!  And may you have an opportunity to wear every Coach in your collection!





thank you!!!  to you too!!!


----------



## CanineGypsy

Wishing all us Coachies a Very Happy....Healthy....Prosperous New Year!!

Let's hope it's a fun year of shopping!


----------



## LVoeShopping

^^^ same to you!


----------



## jeh3v

It has been ages since I've been on the forum, probably close to two years. Any of my old Coach buddies still hanging around?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jeh3v said:


> It has been ages since I've been on the forum, probably close to two years. Any of my old Coach buddies still hanging around?


heyyyyyyy lady -


----------



## jeh3v

crazyforcoach09 said:


> heyyyyyyy lady -



Heyyyyy girlllllll


----------



## inch37

Happy New year one thing I can say about fellow coachies you guys are the friendliest sweetest bunch. Wishing you all the best in the New Year


----------



## ashynichole

What are the odds of someone sending you a legitimately authentic coach purse if they use a stock photo in their auction on ebay?? I bid without thinking, then realized I'm an idiot because the photos on the auction are all from Coach's website! *headdesk*


----------



## Mariquel

ashynichole said:


> What are the odds of someone sending you a legitimately authentic coach purse if they use a stock photo in their auction on ebay?? I bid without thinking, then realized I'm an idiot because the photos on the auction are all from Coach's website! *headdesk*



They might send you an authentic bag but I wonder what condition it'll be in. Did you win?


----------



## ashynichole

Mariquel said:


> They might send you an authentic bag but I wonder what condition it'll be in. Did you win?



No! Woohoo! I'm glad I got outbid. lol. I had total regret after I bid.


----------



## MSA2004

We have a Coach store in a couple of our malls. We have an outlet right up the road. I haven't purchased my thing there in awhile though. I got a wristlet about a year ago. The last time that I went out looking for a purse, I didn't find anything that really drew me in. At the full retail store, I love the color block duffels and the kits to change out the straps!


----------



## MSA2004

ashynichole said:


> What are the odds of someone sending you a legitimately authentic coach purse if they use a stock photo in their auction on ebay?? I bid without thinking, then realized I'm an idiot because the photos on the auction are all from Coach's website! *headdesk*


I always ask for additional photos of the actual item that they are selling. If they do not respond, I don't bid.


----------



## BeenBurned

It always amazes me when sellers post such clear pictures of a creed that is so obviously fake! 

Don't they read? 

This one describes a signature bag made of "NATURAI CLOVE TANNED COWHIDE" and variations in the grain that are characteristic of "ULL RAINLEATHER"


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It always amazes me when sellers post such clear pictures of a creed that is so obviously fake!
> 
> Don't they read?
> 
> This one describes a signature bag made of "NATURAI CLOVE TANNED COWHIDE" and variations in the grain that are characteristic of "ULL RAINLEATHER"



And the "UN TED STATES" 
Here's another "interesting" one:


----------



## wtblvr

I  saw this and wanted it immediately. Till I realized it was an actual cake! Can't even imagine. I wouldn't want to cut into it-LOL

http://madefreshdailycakes.blogspot.com/p/designer-handbag-cupcakes.html


----------



## gordomom

wtblvr said:
			
		

> I  saw this and wanted it immediately. Till I realized it was an actual cake! Can't even imagine. I wouldn't want to cut into it-LOL
> 
> http://madefreshdailycakes.blogspot.com/p/designer-handbag-cupcakes.html



So cute!!


----------



## whateve

wtblvr said:


> I  saw this and wanted it immediately. Till I realized it was an actual cake! Can't even imagine. I wouldn't want to cut into it-LOL
> 
> http://madefreshdailycakes.blogspot.com/p/designer-handbag-cupcakes.html



But it's a cake of a Foach?


----------



## knerpis

Hello!  Long time lurker... first time poster. 

Does anyone know if the Coach Daisy line is an outlet exclusive?  I love the heart hardware and have purchased a few items (zipper tote and small crossbody hobo).  Just curious because I've never seen that line at any full-price stores.


----------



## whateve

knerpis said:


> Hello!  Long time lurker... first time poster.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Coach Daisy line is an outlet exclusive?  I love the heart hardware and have purchased a few items (zipper tote and small crossbody hobo).  Just curious because I've never seen that line at any full-price stores.



As far as I know, it has only been made for factory. They have used the heart hardware on some Poppy things in the past, I believe.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

knerpis said:


> Hello!  Long time lurker... first time poster.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Coach Daisy line is an outlet exclusive?  I love the heart hardware and have purchased a few items (zipper tote and small crossbody hobo).  Just curious because I've never seen that line at any full-price stores.



Daisy is a factory exclusive. I have the liquid gloss tote and I love it. Thinking about wearing it tomorrow.


----------



## knerpis

ChristinaDanise said:


> Daisy is a factory exclusive. I have the liquid gloss tote and I love it. Thinking about wearing it tomorrow.



I'm highly considering making a trip up to my outlet today and picking up the new Daisy foldover crossbody... not sure if I need it since I have the tote, but I want it!


----------



## bags4fun

whateve said:


> But it's a cake of a Foach?



Haha!


----------



## gordomom

whateve said:
			
		

> But it's a cake of a Foach?



Lol - too true!


----------



## gordomom

whateve said:
			
		

> But it's a cake of a Foach?



Lol - too true!!


----------



## accessoryspot

JennE said:


> Hi all...I've posted a few times in the Coach board, but am mostly just reading and learning.  T-Girl, I think you're right about Coach Factory stores, it seems that the boutiques uphold the "luxury" image, but I'm pretty sure that the Factory stores pay the bills!


i second that


----------



## accessoryspot

wtblvr said:


> I  saw this and wanted it immediately. Till I realized it was an actual cake! Can't even imagine. I wouldn't want to cut into it-LOL
> 
> http://madefreshdailycakes.blogspot.com/p/designer-handbag-cupcakes.html


yummy


----------



## starflower05

I love coach bags & handbags in general, i go to the the coach store maybe once a year.
this is a great website, i dont know how many coach bags i have all i know its alot.


----------



## firstclasscoach

Wasn't sure where else to ask this.  Anyone know if Kathy, the red-haired lady with all the Carolines, is still around?  I haven't seen a post from her in months?  I miss her reveals and mod shots.  She has a helluva collection.


----------



## bags4fun

firstclasscoach said:


> Wasn't sure where else to ask this.  Anyone know if Kathy, the red-haired lady with all the Carolines, is still around?  I haven't seen a post from her in months?  I miss her reveals and mod shots.  She has a helluva collection.



Funny that you ask. I was just looking for her yesterday. I think she moved on from coach.


----------



## ladymia

Hi...I'm a brand new member & just starting with Coach. I have been following this forum for a week now & looking at the bags online. I really love the madison line but am somewhat disappointed as it seems to be shrinking? Also, are they moving away from the "horse & carriage" emblem on the bags??? I don't care for the coach like silver stamps. What do all you PRO'S think? Thanks


----------



## whateve

ladymia said:


> Hi...I'm a brand new member & just starting with Coach. I have been following this forum for a week now & looking at the bags online. I really love the madison line but am somewhat disappointed as it seems to be shrinking? Also, are they moving away from the "horse & carriage" emblem on the bags??? I don't care for the coach like silver stamps. What do all you PRO'S think? Thanks



I don't care for the silver stamped Coach on the Legacy items either. I think it looks cheap.


----------



## ladymia

O good...it's not just me! Yep. I have been looking at the "new" Legacy line as well. I think the bags look richer 7 just more high end with the H&C logo. Also, and this is just preference. I would prefer more brass hardware or at least more of that choice. Well...I'm waiting to see what they have coming with the Madison Annabelle. I missed out on the punch color & it looks like they are going with colorblocking.


----------



## whateve

ladymia said:


> O good...it's not just me! Yep. I have been looking at the "new" Legacy line as well. I think the bags look richer 7 just more high end with the H&C logo. Also, and this is just preference. I would prefer more brass hardware or at least more of that choice. Well...I'm waiting to see what they have coming with the Madison Annabelle. I missed out on the punch color & it looks like they are going with colorblocking.



I like brass too but I think a majority of people prefer silver. I'd prefer to see brass with warm colors and silver with cool colors but they don't always do this.


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> I like brass too but I think a majority of people prefer silver.* I'd prefer to see brass with warm colors and silver with cool colors* but they don't always do this.




Totally agree.....makes perfect sense!


----------



## ladymia

Warm colors w/ Brass does make sense! I do like a nice turquoise color with brass & I love the punch color with it. I'm just trying to get good with all this colorblocking. Why I do like it on some of the new bags, I don't think it works for others. Also, Thank you all for making me feel so welcome here. I have enjoyed reading your posts & looking at all the reveals!! I only have one Coach bag from years ago but l"m keeping my eyes wide open for my next purchase.


----------



## jlo110

baglady39 said:


> Hi Coachies!!!
> 
> I'm starting a new chat thread for all generic chatter, not necessarily Coach related.  This is our own little place to chit chat about anything on our minds, and hopefully we can get to know each other a little better.
> 
> Let the discussions begin!!


Hello, I'm new to Purse Forum and I absolutely adore designer handbags. I have quite a collection and Coach is one of my favorite designers.


----------



## coachmk

whateve said:


> I don't care for the silver stamped Coach on the Legacy items either. I think it looks cheap.


I'm on the other side - I prefer the name imprinted/embossed. It's classic. But I'm a big fan of the legacy line so that probably explains it. I'm not big into all the branding all over either - not a big fan of the siggy either. However, I think they are beautiful - maybe just not for me, although I like the new line within the legacy line that has the small c's and the stripe. I could maybe go for that.


----------



## whateve

coachmk said:


> I'm on the other side - I prefer the name imprinted/embossed. It's classic. But I'm a big fan of the legacy line so that probably explains it. I'm not big into all the branding all over either - not a big fan of the siggy either. However, I think they are beautiful - maybe just not for me, although I like the new line within the legacy line that has the small c's and the stripe. I could maybe go for that.



I like embossing. I think it is classy to have the name embossed into the leather with no color, like it is on my colorblock Legacy duffle. It is the silver they use on the regular duffles that I don't like.


----------



## jentilla

Mariquel said:


> Totally agree.....makes perfect sense!


I agree too. I have several duffles and I think the leather color really dictates which color embossing/hardware works. I love the gold/brass on cognac, but the silver looks great on cobalt.


----------



## zaara10

My dh sent me this pic & I thought I'd share it somewhere here on tpf... Lol


----------



## LVoeShopping

zaara10 said:


> My dh sent me this pic & I thought I'd share it somewhere here on tpf... Lol



That is hilarious!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

zaara10 said:


> My dh sent me this pic & I thought I'd share it somewhere here on tpf... Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044549


----------



## gordomom

zaara10 said:


> My dh sent me this pic & I thought I'd share it somewhere here on tpf... Lol



Love it!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1214

Hi girls, I am IN LOVE with the studio legacy leather backpack in tan/silver (not the creme one). Has anybody seen it for sale?


----------



## sandyclaws

zaara10 said:


> My dh sent me this pic & I thought I'd share it somewhere here on tpf... Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2044549


----------



## PinkyRedQueen

HI, I'm new here and hoping to learn more about Coach. I've been a casual shopper but I decided I'm going to stop buying purses I don't need and on
Y those I feel I can't live without. Anywho, I REALLY want the Coach Madison Maggie in Punch and feel like I will die if I don't. The trouble is I don't have the money! 
I was hoping my mom would buy it on her Macy's card but it sold out before Valentines. It just disappeared from the site. I hope they bring it back online. Anyway, just wanted to jump in and say HELLO *waves*


----------



## KCeboKing

I love Coach!! I also dabble in other purses, but always come back to Coach. I also do love me some Jessica Simpson bags too. Coach is just better material and brand, and not to mention...everyone knows what it is when I am carrying it.  And I always get compliments on my bags. I have a purse problem. I know this, but I am okay with it.


----------



## coachgirl555

Okay FRUSTRATION is setting in why all of a sudden can I not post pictures from photobucket when I try it says it's an invaild URL in my post...?


----------



## mary5sok

I know I'm late but the Coach Court Bag is attracting my attention.  Does anyone have modeling shots of it? Also the Legacy Mini. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

coachgirl555 said:


> Okay FRUSTRATION is setting in why all of a sudden can I not post pictures from photobucket when I try it says it's an invaild URL in my post...?



Are you posting the IMG link?


----------



## coachgirl555

BeenBurned said:


> Are you posting the IMG link?



Yep... got it.. a glitz with pb now anything I was doing others were having issues also but late last night it worked.. Thanks!!


----------



## bwalwayswins

mary5sok said:


> I know I'm late but the Coach Court Bag is attracting my attention.  Does anyone have modeling shots of it? Also the Legacy Mini. Thanks!


i'm not a expert...but if your talking about the classic coach court bag. I LOVE that bag. Thats the bag that made me discover Coach in the first place...i had a fake one when i was a teen and i didn't even know it was a designer imposter...people kept asking me about it and then someone asked if it was a COACH? i said: whats COACH...he explained to me that its a purse brand that his wife pays WAAAY too much money for (gasps!) $200 for a PURSE?!?!? and i made a mental note to look into the Coach brand........FF a few years...i set out to find the REAL court bag and never saw it anywhere, ended up with a Station bag instead and didn't realize till they brought back the CLASSIC collection...i was looking for the COURT bag...i may still buy one...i actually want the classic bucket bag TOO...really bad!! i remember my friend having a designer imposter of that bag too when we were kids back in the 80s....so funny, we had all this fake designer stuff and didn't even know it. lol!!


----------



## firstclasscoach

$620 in car repairs.  :banned: until at least mid-March.


----------



## zatilaqmar

My first Coach love is Carly. And still love wearing it till today! I wonder if anyone else obsess with Carly as much as I do?


----------



## whateve

zatilaqmar said:


> My first Coach love is Carly. And still love wearing it till today! I wonder if anyone else obsess with Carly as much as I do?



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/is-there-any-love-still-for-carly-795429.html


----------



## MistyLily

Hi experts,
Would like to know more about the numbers represent in Coach.  This one refer to
Legacy Turnlock Tote style 13757.  Please help me understand the first set of numbers and second set.  As I understand the second represent the style.
Example D0920-F13757 and E0971-F13757
Link 1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Brown...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e982770
Link 2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BROWN...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e76bd2f
Both are browns in color.
Thanks a bundle.


----------



## whateve

MistyLily said:


> Hi experts,
> Would like to know more about the numbers represent in Coach.  This one refer to
> Legacy Turnlock Tote style 13757.  Please help me understand the first set of numbers and second set.  As I understand the second represent the style.
> Example D0920-F13757 and E0971-F13757
> Link 1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Brown...952?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e982770
> Link 2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-BROWN...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7e76bd2f
> Both are browns in color.
> Thanks a bundle.


http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433
In your examples, the D and E are the months, April and May. 09 refers to the year 2009. 20 and 71 are the plant codes. The F before the style number refers to Factory, meaning these were made for factory.


----------



## MistyLily

whateve said:


> http://reviews.ebay.com/Coach-Serial-Numbers-the-Basic-Facts?ugid=10000000034886433
> In your examples, the D and E are the months, April and May. 09 refers to the year 2009. 20 and 71 are the plant codes. The F before the style number refers to Factory, meaning these were made for factory.



Wow, awesome ... thank you so much. One quick one, made for factory is for outlet not for retail? TIA


----------



## whateve

MistyLily said:


> Wow, awesome ... thank you so much. One quick one, made for factory is for outlet not for retail? TIA



You're welcome. Yes, for outlet rather than Coach boutiques.


----------



## MistyLily

whateve said:


> You're welcome. Yes, for outlet rather than Coach boutiques.


Thank you ....


----------



## zaara10

I was trying to make a secret outlet trip today when dh has decided to work from home!!! He even wants to have lunch together-- the nerve!  Lol!


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> I was trying to make a secret outlet trip today when dh has decided to work from home!!! He even wants to have lunch together-- the nerve!  Lol!









i hate when that happens to me!!  although i have my own money and i have never been the kind of woman that has to sneak packages into the house i just would rather enjoy my treasure in private without reviews from the peanut gallery!


----------



## Mariquel

zaara10 said:


> I was trying to make a secret outlet trip today when dh has decided to work from home!!! He even wants to have lunch together-- the nerve!  Lol!



Sometimes I think they just know! My husband always wants to take me to lunch when I've got a day of shopping planned!


----------



## GoStanford

zaara10 said:


> I was trying to make a secret outlet trip today when dh has decided to work from home!!! He even wants to have lunch together-- the nerve!  Lol!



Aargh!  They mean well but sometimes we just need a day to ourselves at home to catch up, go shopping, and enjoy the day!  Enjoy!


----------



## zaara10

GoStanford said:


> Aargh!  They mean well but sometimes we just need a day to ourselves at home to catch up, go shopping, and enjoy the day!  Enjoy!



He had a last minute conference call so I managed to get away  I did my best to look really disappointed, lol!


----------



## whateve

zaara10 said:


> He had a last minute conference call so I managed to get away  I did my best to look really disappointed, lol!



Ha!


----------



## BeenBurned

WWYD?

Would you contact the seller in this case? Would you let the listing run without contact? 

I try to put myself in the seller's place and if this were my listing, I would want to know that I was showing fake props, possibly giving the appearance that my bag is fake.

The bag is authentic. The dustbag, paperwork and tag are fake. 

Listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-COA...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8e73073


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> WWYD?
> 
> Would you contact the seller in this case? Would you let the listing run without contact?
> 
> I try to put myself in the seller's place and if this were my listing, I would want to know that I was showing fake props, possibly giving the appearance that my bag is fake.
> 
> The bag is authentic. The dustbag, paperwork and tag are fake.
> 
> Listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-COA...275?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8e73073


In the past, I have contacted sellers about this and have gotten a good response. I don't think they would be on the defensive like they would be if you accused them of listing a fake bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> In the past, I have contacted sellers about this and have gotten a good response. I don't think they would be on the defensive like they would be if you accused them of listing a fake bag.



Thanks. I have to think about it.


----------



## Zebrakisses

I have 2 100 off a 300 purchase coupons that expire the 28th I'm not going to use them so if anyone wants them please message me. 
I hate to see them go to waste!!!


----------



## samikins

Zebrakisses said:


> I have 2 100 off a 300 purchase coupons that expire the 28th I'm not going to use them so if anyone wants them please message me.
> I hate to see them go to waste!!!



I tried to message you, but it wouldn't let me. I will use a coupon if you still have any. Thanks!


----------



## farris2

I'm thinking I need 2 Duffles-one in BC and one Color block to go with my black Sabrina and my cognac Molly... then I'll stop til summer


----------



## TooManyWantMore

farris2 said:


> I'm thinking I need 2 Duffles-one in BC and one Color block to go with my black Sabrina and my cognac Molly... then I'll stop til summer



The black cherry is one of the prettiest colors on legacy leather...great choice!


----------



## farris2

It should be here Monday! I have never owned a bag in any other color than black or brown.So I'm looking forward to this.


TooManyWantMore said:


> The black cherry is one of the prettiest colors on legacy leather...great choice!


----------



## zaara10

farris2 said:


> It should be here Monday! I have never owned a bag in any other color than black or brown.So I'm looking forward to this.



I'm a neutral color bag gal myself, but starting w/ the legacy line earlier in the fall, I've stepped out of my comfort zone & I'm loving it  I bought a black cherry Molly last month & it's gorgeous! Such a rich beautiful color. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## hockeylove

farris2 said:


> I'm thinking I need 2 Duffles-one in BC and one Color block to go with my black Sabrina and my cognac Molly... then I'll stop til summer


Love the black cherry!  Three or more years ago all I owned were neutrals, but lately I'm loving some color


----------



## TooManyWantMore

farris2 said:


> It should be here Monday! I have never owned a bag in any other color than black or brown.So I'm looking forward to this.



I would recommend conditioning it before using it. Some have had issues with legacy bags scuffing. I bought some apple and blackrocks conditioner for my bags. A friend of mine visited recently with her cobalt duffle and it has a white mark on one of the corners. I put the blackrocks on an old teeshirt and buffed it on. It blended the white spot and made it a lot less noticeable. If you hadn't known where it was already, you'd have a hard time finding it. I conditioned my entire black cherry duffle with the blackrocks conditioner and no issues yet (knock on wood).


----------



## farris2

TooManyWantMore said:


> The black cherry is one of the prettiest colors on legacy leather...great choice!


It really is! I love the Cognac too.


zaara10 said:


> I'm a neutral color bag gal myself, but starting w/ the legacy line earlier in the fall, I've stepped out of my comfort zone & I'm loving it  I bought a black cherry Molly last month & it's gorgeous! Such a rich beautiful color. Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you! My husband is actually being supportive here.He really likes the colors and has even had me look at some other color options. 


hockeylove said:


> Love the black cherry!  Three or more years ago all I owned were neutrals, but lately I'm loving some color


Same here! I dont even want to match up the wallet.I'm looking at different colors for that and wristlets.


TooManyWantMore said:


> I would recommend conditioning it before using it. Some have had issues with legacy bags scuffing. I bought some apple and blackrocks conditioner for my bags. A friend of mine visited recently with her cobalt duffle and it has a white mark on one of the corners. I put the blackrocks on an old teeshirt and buffed it on. It blended the white spot and made it a lot less noticeable. If you hadn't known where it was already, you'd have a hard time finding it. I conditioned my entire black cherry duffle with the blackrocks conditioner and no issues yet (knock on wood).


I thought of that...should I start with the Coach leather conditioner until I order the black rocks? I have not moved in to Molly yet. Should I use it on my black Sabrina too..she needs a rest.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

farris2 said:


> It really is! I love the Cognac too.
> 
> Thank you! My husband is actually being supportive here.He really likes the colors and has even had me look at some other color options.
> 
> Same here! I dont even want to match up the wallet.I'm looking at different colors for that and wristlets.
> 
> I thought of that...should I start with the Coach leather conditioner until I order the black rocks? I have not moved in to Molly yet. Should I use it on my black Sabrina too..she needs a rest.



I was told to avoid the Coach conditioner. I guess it has silicones in it that can damage the leather over time. I'm not sure but the blackrocks may be too heavy for Sabrina. I know that it works well on legacy leather and it's worth having just in case you get a scuff. You could do a small section and see what you think.


----------



## farris2

TooManyWantMore said:


> I was told to avoid the Coach conditioner. I guess it has silicones in it that can damage the leather over time. I'm not sure but the blackrocks may be too heavy for Sabrina. I know that it works well on legacy leather and it's worth having just in case you get a scuff. You could do a small section and see what you think.



Thank you! I just ordered Apple off Amazon


----------



## singe242

Hi girls! I'm a newbie here and I am LOVING looking at all the pictures and aspire to one day have collections like yours!  I got my first coach over a year ago. Swore I would never ever spend that much on a bag (My max was $100) but once I held it and felt the leather, I fell in love. Unfortunately, that purse has since left my possession, but I'm waiting for the right purse to come along that will replace her. My collection is small now...I have a couple swing packs and a vintage leather hobo that I love! Hopefully at this time next week I will be the proud owner of either an Isabella or a Rory. I love bright colors and LEATHER! Anyway...I just wanted to say hello, and I hope you all will be seeing some of my pictures in the near future!


----------



## Mariquel

singe242 said:


> Hi girls! I'm a newbie here and I am LOVING looking at all the pictures and aspire to one day have collections like yours!  I got my first coach over a year ago. Swore I would never ever spend that much on a bag (My max was $100) but once I held it and felt the leather, I fell in love. Unfortunately, that purse has since left my possession, but I'm waiting for the right purse to come along that will replace her. My collection is small now...I have a couple swing packs and a vintage leather hobo that I love! Hopefully at this time next week I will be the proud owner of either an Isabella or a Rory. I love bright colors and LEATHER! Anyway...I just wanted to say hello, and I hope you all will be seeing some of my pictures in the near future!



Welcome, singe! We look forward to seeing anything you add to your collection!


----------



## Fiberluver

Hey all,

I'm new here and have a question. My local outlet has the Legacy Archival Bucket Bag in Black Cherry @ half price. I'm trying to decide if I want to purchase it or not. They also have the medium Legacy Candace as well. Which one would you splurge on?

Thanks.


----------



## farris2

Fiberluver said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new here and have a question. My local outlet has the Legacy Archival Bucket Bag in Black Cherry @ half price. I'm trying to decide if I want to purchase it or not. They also have the medium Legacy Candace as well. Which one would you splurge on?
> 
> Thanks.



Candace


----------



## Fiberluver

farris2 said:


> Candace


 Farris,

THANKS! I have the Bucket Bag on hold but was thinking about the Candace. It seems like it is a much more versatile bag.

Thanks again!

Fiberluver.


----------



## tannedsilk

Fiberluver said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new here and have a question. My local outlet has the Legacy Archival Bucket Bag in Black Cherry @ half price. I'm trying to decide if I want to purchase it or not. They also have the medium Legacy Candace as well. Which one would you splurge on?
> 
> Thanks.



Have you seen them at all?  The color on the black cherry bucket bag is darker more black than cherry than the Candace.  The Candace is brighter, more cherry than black.  Hope that makes sense!  GL deciding.


----------



## farris2

tannedsilk said:


> Have you seen them at all?  The color on the black cherry bucket bag is darker more black than cherry than the Candace.  The Candace is brighter, more cherry than black.  Hope that makes sense!  GL deciding.



If thats the case you may want to try another style in Black Cherry.


----------



## tannedsilk

farris2 said:


> If thats the case you may want to try another style in Black Cherry.



???  I'm responding to a question.  I'm not looking to buy.


----------



## Fiberluver

tannedsilk said:


> Have you seen them at all?  The color on the black cherry bucket bag is darker more black than cherry than the Candace.  The Candace is brighter, more cherry than black.  Hope that makes sense!  GL deciding.


 
Hi,

Yes I have. I looked @ the ones that were on the shelf and liked the shade of both bags.

I was also considering a large legacy duffle in a lighter shade and another bucket bag in camel.

Unfortunately I can't purchase them all!

Thanks.


----------



## firstclasscoach

I was told (re: forced) to post here if I wanted to discuss the TPF app situation with Coachies.

Because of repeated postings around the Coach forum that the app is gone forever, I found Vlad's most recent update on this issue in the Feedback Dropbox.

"I've found a good solution for a new app, so look for an update to your existing TPF app soon."

This was as of 10:22pm last night.  If anyone has anything more current, please quote Vlad and the location of the post you found.  I'd like to find what I'm not seeing.  Otherwise, can we stop the app-related sky is falling replies?


----------



## farris2

tannedsilk said:


> ???  I'm responding to a question.  I'm not looking to buy.



Sorry that was meant for the OP


----------



## Fiberluver

Thanks to all who posted regarding the Black Cherry bags.

I passed on the bucket & the Candace was gone.

When I finally rolled in & checked my e-mail this evening, there're was a post from Coach Factory about Legacy bags ... I will check tomorrow to see what is available.

This is sad. I just purchased another Willis this morning ....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hi everyone.  I'm brand new to the forum and wanted to say hello.  I've only been turned on to Coach bags since December - don't know what took me so long - but I've collected quite a few since that time and still want more! 

I've purchased from an outlet store near me, as well as from coach factory dot com and from my local Dillards store.

I've recently discovered this forum and have been reading and learning alot about Coach bags.  This is a great forum.

As soon as I can figure out how to attach pictures to a post, I will post pics some of my purchases.

I hope I've posted this in the appropriate forum.  If not, please let me know.

Hello again!!


----------



## bags4fun

Welcome to the forum!  This is a dangerous place for the wallet because we get to see lots of new bags before they are even in the stores. And we find out about great deals too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bags4fun said:


> Welcome to the forum!  This is a dangerous place for the wallet because we get to see lots of new bags before they are even in the stores. And we find out about great deals too!


 
Thanks for the welcome.  I can see how this would be a dangerous place for the wallet!  Since I found this forum, I've been drooling over everyone's pictures.  It really helps to see pictures of the different bags as well as pictures of people wearing them.  

I've been reading the Candace Clubhouse thread and it helped me realize how much I love that bag style.  So much so, that when I went to the outlet nearest to me yesterday, I came home with my very own Candace!  I love it.

I'm looking foward to reading through the different threads and looking at all the pictures.


----------



## Mariquel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm brand new to the forum and wanted to say hello.  I've only been turned on to Coach bags since December - don't know what took me so long - but I've collected quite a few since that time and still want more!
> 
> I've purchased from an outlet store near me, as well as from coach factory dot com and from my local Dillards store.
> 
> I've recently discovered this forum and have been reading and learning alot about Coach bags.  This is a great forum.
> 
> As soon as I can figure out how to attach pictures to a post, I will post pics some of my purchases.
> 
> I hope I've posted this in the appropriate forum.  If not, please let me know.
> 
> Hello again!!



Welcome, NAC!  We love seeing new purchases!  Isn't getting great deals a lot of fun?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mariquel said:


> Welcome, NAC!  We love seeing new purchases!  Isn't getting great deals a lot of fun?


 
Thanks, Mariquel.  Yes, seeing new purchases is a lot of fun! I LOVE getting great deals.  I've gotten a couple of bags at Dillards that were really good deals.

I'm having a great time exploring the different threads, looking at pictures and learning more about Coach bags.  It's been fun.


----------



## Modemouth

3/18
* Dont miss tonights episode of the Carrie Diaries on The CW! Watch as the Coach Classic Duffle takes a starring role in Carrie Bradshaws latest adventure.
 Take a closer look that the Coach Classic Duffle here » http://******/WRoP2M
*


----------



## farris2

Wow changed into Sabrina today after wearing my Duffle for 2 weeks and she seems tiny...


----------



## zaara10

I had to share this funny little convo w/ my 2yr old daughter... We're planning her 3rd birthday party for next month & when I asked her what she wants as a present, she said a bag w/ a horse on it. Of course I thought she literally meant a horse, so I asked, "oh u mean like a 'my little pony' purse?"... "No a horse bag like yours." My soon to be 3 yr old wants a coach madison purse!!  I always pictured her first coach bag to be a poppy that I'd get years from now, but she wants to dive right in! I  my cutie


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zaara10 said:


> I had to share this funny little convo w/ my 2yr old daughter... We're planning her 3rd birthday party for next month & when I asked her what she wants as a present, she said a bag w/ a horse on it. Of course I thought she literally meant a horse, so I asked, "oh u mean like a 'my little pony' purse?"... "No a horse bag like yours." My soon to be 3 yr old wants a coach madison purse!!  I always pictured her first coach bag to be a poppy that I'd get years from now, but she wants to dive right in! I  my cutie


Sounds like she has excellent taste! Very cute!


----------



## Mama20

zaara10 said:


> I had to share this funny little convo w/ my 2yr old daughter... We're planning her 3rd birthday party for next month & when I asked her what she wants as a present, she said a bag w/ a horse on it. Of course I thought she literally meant a horse, so I asked, "oh u mean like a 'my little pony' purse?"... "No a horse bag like yours." My soon to be 3 yr old wants a coach madison purse!!  I always pictured her first coach bag to be a poppy that I'd get years from now, but she wants to dive right in! I  my cutie


That's cute   I took my 5yr old to the fp store with me over Christmas and she picked out the fuschia mini rory...asked so sweet, "Mommy can you put this on my list (Christmas)?"


----------



## brightheart

zaara10 said:


> I had to share this funny little convo w/ my 2yr old daughter... We're planning her 3rd birthday party for next month & when I asked her what she wants as a present, she said a bag w/ a horse on it. Of course I thought she literally meant a horse, so I asked, "oh u mean like a 'my little pony' purse?"... "No a horse bag like yours." My soon to be 3 yr old wants a coach madison purse!!  I always pictured her first coach bag to be a poppy that I'd get years from now, but she wants to dive right in! I  my cutie


 
I love this story!!  My daughter turned 2 a couple of months ago, and I have photos and a video of her at about 18 months dragging around my Legacy Stripe Tote and playing with my Madison Leather Swingpack in fuchsia.    She hasn't asked me for a purse yet, though.



Mama20 said:


> That's cute   I took my 5yr old to the fp store with me over Christmas and she picked out the fuschia mini rory...asked so sweet, "Mommy can you put this on my list (Christmas)?"


 
She has good taste!  I am sure Santa brought that mini Rory for her, right?


----------



## Mama20

brightheart said:


> I love this story!!  My daughter turned 2 a couple of months ago, and I have photos and a video of her at about 18 months dragging around my Legacy Stripe Tote and playing with my Madison Leather Swingpack in fuchsia.    She hasn't asked me for a purse yet, though.
> 
> 
> 
> She has good taste!  I am sure Santa brought that mini Rory for her, right?


No, but she'll have a fuschia large clutch & a UV duffle...HER favorite legacy colors when she's older  amongst many others! Ha!


----------



## 4ril

Hello. Twas a bad Monday so today can only get better rt?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

4ril said:


> Hello. Twas a bad Monday so today can only get better rt?


 
Yes!  That's the way I look at it.  Sorry you had a bad Monday.


----------



## zaara10

Mama20 said:


> No, but she'll have a fuschia large clutch & a UV duffle...HER favorite legacy colors when she's older  amongst many others! Ha!



My older daughter (5 yr old) has already claimed my uv duffle & fuschia penny. I guess that's fine bc my younger daughter only wants the "horsey bags" lol


----------



## Mama20

zaara10 said:


> My older daughter (5 yr old) has already claimed my uv duffle & fuschia penny. I guess that's fine bc my younger daughter only wants the "horsey bags" lol



You have one of each...oh not one girl one boy, but one Legacy & one Madison! Ha  cute!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Hmm I hope I can post this here in the general chat thread haha...anyway...I'm a NJ girl possibly moving to CA temporarily for 1 year.  My husband had a potential temp job transfer there.  Anyone live in the LA area who can give me some idea of places to live etc?  I can give you more details about our situation of course via PM by I don't know many ppl out there so I've been posting on forums and searching the internet : (


----------



## zaara10

Ok so here's another lil' purse related cartoon for ya


----------



## whateve

zaara10 said:


> Ok so here's another lil' purse related cartoon for ya
> 
> View attachment 2111606


----------



## Mariquel

zaara10 said:


> Ok so here's another lil' purse related cartoon for ya
> 
> View attachment 2111606




Bwahahaha!:lolots:


----------



## Smurfette123

Do you know if the china coach ships to the US? Just curious. I found a bag i would like and the nice lady at JAX said we aren't getting it in that color here.


----------



## whateve

Smurfette123 said:


> Do you know if the china coach ships to the US? Just curious. I found a bag i would like and the nice lady at JAX said we aren't getting it in that color here.


If you do buy it, it will cost more than twice what it would cost here.


----------



## Smurfette123

whateve said:


> If you do buy it, it will cost more than twice what it would cost here.


Ouch. Thanks!


----------



## zatilaqmar

whateve said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/is-there-any-love-still-for-carly-795429.html



oh wow. thanks for the link!!


----------



## bagee

zaara10 said:


> Ok so here's another lil' purse related cartoon for ya
> 
> View attachment 2111606



LoL!!!! That is funny!!


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Hello. 

I'm looking to get a coach bag for my birthday in May and I was wondering what a good first bag would be. I basically need something that I can fit a small notebook in and a medium sized wallet. Also something in a nice colour would be a plus! I'd be really grateful for your opinions!


----------



## Mariquel

LuckyLittleLucy said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm looking to get a coach bag for my birthday in May and I was wondering what a good first bag would be. I basically need something that I can fit a small notebook in and a medium sized wallet. Also something in a nice colour would be a plus! I'd be really grateful for your opinions!



Can you give us a little clue as to your preferred style?  Are you more of a satchel wearer or do you like shoulder or crossbody bags?  There's so much out there that it would help us if you could narrow it down.  I'm excited for you to get one you'll really enjoy!


----------



## Mariquel

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Raqy

Mariquel said:


> Happy Easter, everyone!


Happy Easter!


----------



## ecj*waxy

COLORBLOCKING! 

HaHaHa!  April Fool's Day...good one!


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Mariquel said:


> Can you give us a little clue as to your preferred style?  Are you more of a satchel wearer or do you like shoulder or crossbody bags?  There's so much out there that it would help us if you could narrow it down.  I'm excited for you to get one you'll really enjoy!



I think I'm a satchel person? I'm a bit confused as to what defines a satchel as I always think of the crossbody bags with the buckles like a Cambridge Satchel.  I'm also not opposed to a tote bag as long as its not too big. Thanks for your help I'm excited too!


----------



## Mariquel

LuckyLittleLucy said:


> I think I'm a satchel person? I'm a bit confused as to what defines a satchel as I always think of the crossbody bags with the buckles like a Cambridge Satchel.  I'm also not opposed to a tote bag as long as its not too big. Thanks for your help I'm excited too!




I always considered a bag that is worn mainly by the handle or the crook of the arm, because of the short drop of the handle/strap, as a satchel. Nowadays though, a lot of the satchel-type bags also have a longer removable strap so that you can also wear it as a shoulder bag or crossbody. 

I think the Julliette is a good choice and you might be able to find one at the outlets. It comes in gathered, pleated, patent or regular leather. The Candace is more of a tote and comes in various sizes and it can also be found at the outlets right now.  If I were faster at searching (and not at work) I could probably steer you to links of reveals. Just do a search by those 2 style names, you'll probably see lots of pictures and mod shots.  Hope that helps and let us know what you choose.


----------



## LuckyLittleLucy

Mariquel said:


> I always considered a bag that is worn mainly by the handle or the crook of the arm, because of the short drop of the handle/strap, as a satchel. Nowadays though, a lot of the satchel-type bags also have a longer removable strap so that you can also wear it as a shoulder bag or crossbody.
> 
> I think the Julliette is a good choice and you might be able to find one at the outlets. It comes in gathered, pleated, patent or regular leather. The Candace is more of a tote and comes in various sizes and it can also be found at the outlets right now.  If I were faster at searching (and not at work) I could probably steer you to links of reveals. Just do a search by those 2 style names, you'll probably see lots of pictures and mod shots.  Hope that helps and let us know what you choose.



I'm really liking the look of the Candace because it seems like something I could wear with anything. The Julliette is lovely but I just feel like the Candace is more classic and a better choice for my first bag. I'm going to have to go look at both bags first seeing as I'm in the U.K and have no way of ordering and see what colours are avalible to me. Thank you so much for your recomendations!


----------



## BeenBurned

This struck me as very funny. 

It's a legitimate designer inspired bag without "Coach" or any logos anywhere. Why she thinks it's "authentic" and "Coach" is beyond me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d1a0ab3a


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This struck me as very funny.
> 
> It's a legitimate designer inspired bag without "Coach" or any logos anywhere. Why she thinks it's "authentic" and "Coach" is beyond me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d1a0ab3a


It even has a blank "creed" patch inside and a hangtag!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this forum, but I wanted to thank everyone for their time and being so warm and helpful for my newest obsession!

I have felt very welcome here! 

Thanks again so much! Ya'll ROCK!

Now... Hmm.. I am looking for a nice leather coach that fits my iPad! Brown leather hopefully!!! Like my new to me Candace size (classic, simple)... hmmm what should I choose... Molly, Rory...


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

BeenBurned said:


> This struck me as very funny.
> 
> It's a legitimate designer inspired bag without "Coach" or any logos anywhere. Why she thinks it's "authentic" and "Coach" is beyond me.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...282?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d1a0ab3a



I love the C&D's on the patchwork! SMH! Some people just don't think... I Want One! NOT!


----------



## Mama20

Welcome & RORY gets my vote


----------



## Mama20

Mama20 said:


> Welcome & RORY gets my vote



That was meant for JeansNmycloset


----------



## shillinggirl88

JeansNmyCloset said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I wanted to thank everyone for their time and being so warm and helpful for my newest obsession!
> 
> I have felt very welcome here!
> 
> Thanks again so much! Ya'll ROCK!
> 
> Now... Hmm.. I am looking for a nice leather coach that fits my iPad! Brown leather hopefully!!! Like my new to me Candace size (classic, simple)... hmmm what should I choose... Molly, Rory...


Not sure how Molly would do with an  iPad...try Rory!


----------



## sandyclaws

JeansNmyCloset said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I wanted to thank everyone for their time and being so warm and helpful for my newest obsession!
> 
> I have felt very welcome here!
> 
> Thanks again so much! Ya'll ROCK!
> 
> Now... Hmm.. I am looking for a nice leather coach that fits my iPad! Brown leather hopefully!!! Like my new to me Candace size (classic, simple)... hmmm what should I choose... Molly, Rory...


 
Molly and Rory are both great bags!....i have an ipad 2 and it fits nicely in my Molly and still lhas room to spare. It also fits in my Rory too with no problem. Id vote for a Rory (i have 2 of them and love them to death) but it really depends on what kind of purse girl you are

if you're wanting a bag that you can wear multiple ways on your shoulder and wanting a big bag then i'd go with the Rory.

if you dont carry alot and just want a Legacy bag to keep your ipad and stuff in and want a classic handbag then i'd go with the Molly...........if you do a search the Molly&Rory thread you'll find lots of pics  

good luck and welcome

PS! i believe that Coach isn't making the Molly anymore....so you might want to get a Molly now unless you for sure like a bigger bag


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

Mama20 said:


> Welcome & RORY gets my vote



Thank you!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

sandyclaws said:


> Molly and Rory are both great bags!....i have an ipad 2 and it fits nicely in my Molly and still lhas room to spare. It also fits in my Rory too with no problem. Id vote for a Rory (i have 2 of them and love them to death) but it really depends on what kind of purse girl you are
> 
> if you're wanting a bag that you can wear multiple ways on your shoulder and wanting a big bag then i'd go with the Rory.
> 
> if you dont carry alot and just want a Legacy bag to keep your ipad and stuff in and want a classic handbag then i'd go with the Molly...........if you do a search the Molly&Rory thread you'll find lots of pics
> 
> good luck and welcome
> 
> PS! i believe that Coach isn't making the Molly anymore....so you might want to get a Molly now unless you for sure like a bigger bag



Thank you for the info! Now I need to find either of them in my price range!!!


----------



## thebaglady5

What do I do?  I got a large Ashley carryall blue patent leather bag less than a year ago.  The long shoulder strap is patent the top side,  and the back of the strap is regular leather.  The color has come off on the side of the strap that goes over my shoulder on the regular matte leather.  I talked to coach on the phone and they told me to go to my local store, and they will send it in for repairs, or send me a store credit.  The bag was $398 retail I think, I paid about $170.  It is in perfect condition other than the inside strap color.  The strap connects on.  I know this bag they no longer make.  Do you think that they will say it is normal wear and tear for the color to rub off?
Should I send it in?  Or just remove the long shoulder strap and use the two handles.  What would you do?  The other thought I had was to take it to a show repair and have them dye the back of the strap?  

Tell me your opinions...


----------



## newpurseaddict

thebaglady5 said:


> What do I do?  I got a large Ashley carryall blue patent leather bag less than a year ago.  The long shoulder strap is patent the top side,  and the back of the strap is regular leather.  The color has come off on the side of the strap that goes over my shoulder on the regular matte leather.  I talked to coach on the phone and they told me to go to my local store, and they will send it in for repairs, or send me a store credit.  The bag was $398 retail I think, I paid about $170.  It is in perfect condition other than the inside strap color.  The strap connects on.  I know this bag they no longer make.  Do you think that they will say it is normal wear and tear for the color to rub off?
> Should I send it in?  Or just remove the long shoulder strap and use the two handles.  What would you do?  The other thought I had was to take it to a show repair and have them dye the back of the strap?
> 
> Tell me your opinions...


i would take it in worth a shot


----------



## thebaglady5

Thank you.  I have not decided what to do.  If they give me merchandise credit, I would be crazy not to take it...but I love the bag, and would have to buy one on eBay!


----------



## whateve

Why does the receipt from FOS show this item was free?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lexin...9?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3cd0ad5c8d


----------



## teerash

thebaglady5 said:


> What do I do?  I got a large Ashley carryall blue patent leather bag less than a year ago.  The long shoulder strap is patent the top side,  and the back of the strap is regular leather.  The color has come off on the side of the strap that goes over my shoulder on the regular matte leather.  I talked to coach on the phone and they told me to go to my local store, and they will send it in for repairs, or send me a store credit.  The bag was $398 retail I think, I paid about $170.  It is in perfect condition other than the inside strap color.  The strap connects on.  I know this bag they no longer make.  Do you think that they will say it is normal wear and tear for the color to rub off?
> Should I send it in?  Or just remove the long shoulder strap and use the two handles.  What would you do?  The other thought I had was to take it to a show repair and have them dye the back of the strap?
> 
> Tell me your opinions...



I'm curious as to how much they would credit you for the bag. Ashley is an MFF line meaning it was made for the outlet and never actually sold for $398 retail. That is just a gimmick Coach uses to make people think they are getting a deal. I bet they will give you the choice to either keep your bag and give you a 40% off letter or credit you back what you paid, assuming it is in their system. If not, they might only credit you for the lowest price it ever sold for. Either way, I don't think that would be fair of them to call that normal wear and tear. Let us know what happens because I haven't yet heard of this situation with a factory bag and I'd like to know how they handle it.


----------



## whateve

What makes this a women's briefcase? What is the difference between this and a man's briefcase?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290898303564&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> What makes this a women's briefcase? What is the difference between this and a man's briefcase?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290898303564&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I don't think there is a difference for this style.  Actually, it looks like the bag that's currently on coach.com.

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...00000313811&tier=3&mensNav=true&LOC=SR#116210


----------



## whateve

MRSBWS said:


> I don't think there is a difference for this style.  Actually, it looks like the bag that's currently on coach.com.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...00000313811&tier=3&mensNav=true&LOC=SR#116210


Thanks. I didn't think so either but my daughter won't get it for her boyfriend because the title says women's. That one on Coach.com really looks similar.


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> Thanks. I didn't think so either but my daughter won't get it for her boyfriend because the title says women's. That one on Coach.com really looks similar.


Maybe a woman owned it previously. IMO, those styles are unisex.


----------



## CoastalCoachy

JeansNmyCloset said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I wanted to thank everyone for their time and being so warm and helpful for my newest obsession!
> 
> I have felt very welcome here!
> 
> Thanks again so much! Ya'll ROCK!
> 
> Now... Hmm.. I am looking for a nice leather coach that fits my iPad! Brown leather hopefully!!! Like my new to me Candace size (classic, simple)... hmmm what should I choose... Molly, Rory...


While I've always liked the looks of Rory, I was fortunate enough to pick up a Molly in Cognac a few weeks ago at my outlet.  I love her!  I'm usually more into the larger bags, but Molly is "just right" for a lot of reasons.  I don't think you can go wrong with either one!


----------



## fana1511

hello everyone!!
newbie here! was browsing through tpf since few months back. a really great forum! urm, i was never a coach fan before. but when i was searching for a birthday present for my mom, i started to fall in love with coach's handbags. they're so pretty! well, i bought one for my mom, and i think eventually one for myself too! i love the design of both ashley leather satchel & isabelle leather. which one do you guys think is the best for everyday use? i really can't decide... moreover it'll be my very first coach handbag! been reading reviews of both bags and both have great reviews.


----------



## teerash

fana1511 said:


> hello everyone!!
> newbie here! was browsing through tpf since few months back. a really great forum! urm, i was never a coach fan before. but when i was searching for a birthday present for my mom, i started to fall in love with coach's handbags. they're so pretty! well, i bought one for my mom, and i think eventually one for myself too! i love the design of both ashley leather satchel & isabelle leather. which one do you guys think is the best for everyday use? i really can't decide... moreover it'll be my very first coach handbag! been reading reviews of both bags and both have great reviews.



I'd say Isabelle, only because it is easy to wear as a shoulder bag and crossbody as well. Welcome to tpf! There is lots to learn!


----------



## Mama20

Random question...do SA at fp get commission? My SA doesn't work until end of week, but I want to go sooner...she helped me over the phone & would feel guilty if she didn't get credit for sale  TIA!


----------



## KCeboKing

Mama20 said:


> Random question...do SA at fp get commission? My SA doesn't work until end of week, but I want to go sooner...she helped me over the phone & would feel guilty if she didn't get credit for sale  TIA!



No, they do not. I worked at fp coach a few years back, and none of them got commission. They did more of team rewards for everyone when certain goals were met.  So everyone that helps in the process of helping the guests have a great experience benefits.


----------



## Mama20

KCeboKing said:


> No, they do not. I worked at fp coach a few years back, and none of them got commission. They did more of team rewards for everyone when certain goals were met.  So everyone that helps in the process of helping the guests have a great experience benefits.


Thanks so much- I don't want to wait!


----------



## BeenBurned

KCeboKing said:


> No, they do not. I worked at fp coach a few years back, and none of them got commission. They did more of team rewards for everyone when certain goals were met.  So everyone that helps in the process of helping the guests have a great experience benefits.


If they aren't on commission, I've always been curious why they ask who helped you. That individual doesn't get anything for helping?


----------



## MRSBWS

BeenBurned said:


> If they aren't on commission, I've always been curious why they ask who helped you. That individual doesn't get anything for helping?


When I worked retail we didn't get a commission, but we did have a quota.  We had a sales mark we were supposed to meet each month. The sale would be rung up under the sales person ID number. So, that might be why that question is asked.


----------



## BeenBurned

MRSBWS said:


> When I worked retail we didn't get a commission, but we did have a quota.  We had a sales mark we were supposed to meet each month. The sale would be rung up under the sales person ID number. So, that might be why that question is asked.


Thanks.


----------



## MRSBWS

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome!  Thanks for jogging my retail memory. Yikes!


----------



## Arizabif

whateve said:


> Why does the receipt from FOS show this item was free?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Lexin...9?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3cd0ad5c8d


I got a receipt from FOS once like that.  I think it was the one and only time I paid via Paypal.


----------



## whateve

Arizabif said:


> I got a receipt from FOS once like that.  I think it was the one and only time I paid via Paypal.


That must be it.


----------



## thebaglady5

I like the offering of help when I go into their stores...I like it even more when they find a cool bag in the back, that is the only one/


----------



## Mama20

Which color does Coach do less- green or yellows? Or are they equally as common? TIA


----------



## whateve

Mama20 said:


> Which color does Coach do less- green or yellows? Or are they equally as common? TIA


Lately there have been a lot of yellows. In the past, there were a lot more greens. Still green seems to be rare, or at least certain greens. I can't remember when I saw a really nice grass green. There seem to be plenty of teals.


----------



## anthrosphere

Just found out that the Saint Laurent brand copied the Coach Haley satchel. It's almost an exact duplicate!!

Saint Lauren duffle:

http://www.purseblog.com/trends/navy-bags.html/12#image

Coach Haley Satchel:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-legacy-haley-leather-satchel/3462230?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=Marine&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_B


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Just found out that the Saint Laurent brand copied the Coach Haley satchel. It's almost an exact duplicate!!
> 
> Saint Lauren duffle:
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/trends/navy-bags.html/12#image
> 
> Coach Haley Satchel:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-legacy-haley-leather-satchel/3462230?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=Marine&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_B



The hangtag thing looks like the hangtag on the drawstring pilot bags.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hi Everyone, I'm new to TPF, this is only my 2nd post. But I've been drooling over all your bags for a few months, ever since I became addicted to Coach! I LOVE looking at everyone's beautiful purses... Thank u all for sharing your collections & providing so much useful info in your posts! Seriously, when I've reached my Coach limit every month, I just get on TPF & torture myself w all the Purse Porn. Amazing stuff! So, I thought I'd share my modest collection... Hopefully, it will grow over the next few months 
Maggie
Convertible Zoe (MFF)
Patchwork Zoe
Mini Zoe
Silver Kristin hobo
Blue Kristin hobo
Parker Satchel (SOO in love w this leather. Y did they discontinue???!)
Ashley Satchel (MFF)


----------



## proffashionista

Watching the media coverage.  Omg.  Terrible. Worse than terrible.  Just heard how a meteorologist just stated how he thinks today's  tornado near Oklahoma City is the "worst in the history of the world."
Hoping all of you and your families are safe and well.  Prayers are with you.


----------



## houstonm2198

+1


----------



## shillinggirl88

Yes, definitely thinking about everyone in that area.  It looks horrible.


----------



## toby11

Yes, watching the news and praying for everyone affected.


----------



## ladylightkeeper

Praying for all of our Oklahoma friends and their families......may God be with them and comfort them.


----------



## tannedsilk

It's truly awful, praying for safety for everyone.


----------



## bags4fun

It makes me feel sick!  I can't believe it's worse than the 1999 tornado. I'm praying!


----------



## LvoesBags

My prayers go out to all of you...Stay safe!


----------



## momtok

That school.  Horrific.  :cry:  Oklahoma always seems to get the worst of these.


----------



## Aviendha

I had to turn the news off.  Such a tragedy.  Sending many prayers to OK.


----------



## moxie799

The footage has been heartbreaking to see.... Sending positive thoughts & prayers to Oklahoma, & to all of you who've been affected by the storms this week.


----------



## QueenLouis

I had to turn off the news too, it was making me cry. Hoping that any of our fellow members there and/or any of your friends & family in that area are found safe.


----------



## lurkernomore

Hoping for the best...stay safe


----------



## letstalkbags

I just want to say to Oklahoma residents and those affected by the storm...We our thinking of you and hoping you are safe. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Mama20

letstalkbags said:


> I just want to say to Oklahoma residents and those affected by the storm...We our thinking of you and hoping you are safe. You are in our prayers.


This...God bless!


----------



## shminbabe

Yes.  Same here.  All the bag chatter is meaningless when lives are at stake.


----------



## proffashionista

^^totally agree.  On that note--- Was surprised to see this shout out thread moved here as though this is something that can be categorized in the manner as described in the first post of this thread.   Geesh....


----------



## missmoz

Hi fellow Coachies!  I apologize for this being OT, but I know several Coachies are also Minkettes as well.  

Just wanted to inform any Rebecca Minkoff fans here that we have an awesome special order that can go into production now.  It is for a kerry pouch (size is 7"x9") that will have foil script "Minkettes  TPF".  All specs, details, and place to join are linked in my signature.  Please join us if interested!

Thanks!


----------



## whateve

I was in the Barstow outlet the other day where they get a lot of buses full of Chinese tourists. The Chinese woman in front of me in the checkout line was carrying a bag that said "I love fashing!"


----------



## bags4fun

whateve said:


> I was in the Barstow outlet the other day where they get a lot of buses full of Chinese tourists. The Chinese woman in front of me in the checkout line was carrying a bag that said "I love fashing!"



Hahahahahahaha. Too funny!


----------



## cassiecat

Does anyone have an extra $100 of $300 coupon code?

PM me


----------



## Coachdem

I ordered a Field Bag (one of the classics or originals) with the last PCE from JAX.  It disappeared into a DHL hole. They said it was being returned to coach because of some labelling problem which I never had happen before.  Then I received the bag!?.  The tissue paper had been ripped off the bag inside the box.  The sewing around the flap is ripply and also inside of  the outside pockets.  Looks shoddy for a $500 bag.  Wondering about this bag. Can't get my photos to upload. Customer service was friendly during all of this, but sure didn't break a sweat to help locate the bag.  Afraid to return the bag after another person's experience described on TPF, wound up with no bag and money not returned.  In the same order, ordered a wallet that was in stock but then after the order placed, found out it was backordered FOR TWO MONTHS.  Maybe instead of sending his thank you notes, Mike Tucci should take a look at his operation because it does not equate to a global premier brand.


----------



## Jadis4742

I should get the blush Haley, yes? I want a light-colored Haley but I don't like the brass on the Sand. I will get a Haley in Marine with the strap but that color will be around for a while, right? At least until the next PCE sale? Or even 25% off...I will save save save for that one!

...I might get a Candace in Marine, too. I love purple bags!

And that colorblock stachel with the gray/lemon combo will also be around for a while...maybe even go to the Coach Factory site? 

But I should get the blush now because it's a spring color, right?

Ahhh why can't I have the money for all the bags at once?!


----------



## zaara10

Hershey kiss in my duffle pocket in 90 degree weather... Not good!!! My 3y/o said, "See? You should've let me eat it." Lesson learned!


----------



## kaitydid

zaara10 said:


> Hershey kiss in my duffle pocket in 90 degree weather... Not good!!! *My 3y/o said, "See? You should've let me eat it." Lesson learned!*



 How cute! I'll keep this in mind when I become a mom.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Hershey kiss in my duffle pocket in 90 degree weather... Not good!!! My 3y/o said, "See? You should've let me eat it." Lesson learned!






that is so cute!  sounds like something my baby boy would have said at that age!!


----------



## BeenBurned

zaara10 said:


> Hershey kiss in my duffle pocket in 90 degree weather... Not good!!! My 3y/o said, "See? You should've let me eat it." Lesson learned!


Sometimes they're smarter than we are!


----------



## zaara10

BeenBurned said:


> Sometimes they're smarter than we are!



I know. I thought I was being smart by putting it away & not letting her eat it before lunch. Darn my memory! At least it was a canvas lined bag & not satin.


----------



## Shan2

Ha ha cute. And you got lectured!:lolots:

Today my 5 yr old son told me I should buy everything online from now on. Because in store I have to give them money, but online it's free and "they keep sending you bags."


----------



## Shan2

whateve said:


> I was in the Barstow outlet the other day where they get a lot of buses full of Chinese tourists. The Chinese woman in front of me in the checkout line was carrying a bag that said "I love fashing!"



Maybe it's a German bag? Per Urban Dictionary: Fashing. n: German; a week of partying leading up to Mardi Gras. Anything goes this week.

Ha ha JK!  I grew up wearing all sorts of clothing items with misspelt English. Everything sold better if there's English on it. And 99.99% of the time neither the buyers or the manufacturers had the foggiest idea what those English words meant. As a teen I saw a lot of T-shirts printed with a pointed middle finger, and a "F*** Y**" underneath it. In junior high my mom bought me a pricy, heavy winter coat that said, "The time has come for our departure" with a cute dog next to it. WTH does that mean? But man I rock that coat!

Now they started teaching kids English at daycare, so I'm afraid those funny clothing and accessory items will become history!


----------



## kaitydid

Shan2 said:


> Ha ha cute. And you got lectured!:lolots:
> 
> Today my 5 yr old son told me I should buy everything online from now on. Because in store I have to give them money, but online it's free and "they keep sending you bags."



 I love his logic!


----------



## farris2

I really want that Emerald Lindsey thats on Ebay!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

farris2 said:


> I really want that Emerald Lindsey thats on Ebay!



Me, too!! I just couldn't bring myself to spend the $240! It wasn't a BAD deal... Maybe if I could have smelled & touched her I would have been won over.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Me, too!! I just couldn't bring myself to spend the $240! It wasn't a BAD deal... Maybe if I could have smelled & touched her I would have been won over.


Dont think it was emerald. It was aegean


----------



## Jadis4742

Is this Lemon or Sunflower?


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> Is this Lemon or Sunflower?


I would guess lemon but you really can't tell in a photo.


----------



## BeenBurned

Jadis4742 said:


> Is this Lemon or Sunflower?





whateve said:


> I would guess lemon but you really can't tell in a photo.


Is it your bag? if so, what does the color say on the back of the tag?


----------



## Jadis4742

BeenBurned said:


> Is it your bag? if so, what does the color say on the back of the tag?


It's a bag I'm considering buying. The seller said Lemon, but the light is so confusing!


----------



## farris2

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dont think it was emerald. It was aegean



Yes I found that out later on lol. It is so pretty. It's on my wish list now.


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *Jadis4742* 

                              Is this Lemon or Sunflower? 

http://i.imgur.com/uNMfLBEl.jpg




BeenBurned said:


> Is it your bag? if so, what does the color say on the back of the tag?





Jadis4742 said:


> It's a bag I'm considering buying. The seller said Lemon, but the light is so confusing!


Ask her what the tag says. There's a color code in the upper right of the tag and under the style number, the color name is usually spelled out.


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> It's a bag I'm considering buying. The seller said Lemon, but the light is so confusing!


I'm not sure they ever made the mini Tanner in sunflower.


----------



## Jadis4742

Did I dream there was a mini tanner in fuchsia coming out? I can't find the post with the picture of it...


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> Did I dream there was a mini tanner in fuchsia coming out? I can't find the post with the picture of it...


That would be wonderful! I don't think they will make anything in fuchsia again as that was one of the original Legacy colors. There might be a similar color though.


----------



## Jadis4742

Looks like fuchsia to me!






Also Deep Port:






Found them on page 35 of the Mini Tanner Clubhouse, Missy3448 posted them.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/legacy-mini-tanner-clubhouse-795772-35.html

Fuchsia will be mine! But I will hold out on Deep Port. I'll wait for Black Cherry...***crosses fingers***.


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> Looks like fuchsia to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Deep Port:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found them on page 35 of the Mini Tanner Clubhouse, Missy3448 posted them.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/legacy-mini-tanner-clubhouse-795772-35.html
> 
> Fuchsia will be mine! But I will hold out on Deep Port. I'll wait for Black Cherry...***crosses fingers***.


I wonder if it is the same color as the fuchsia duffle. That would be great since I missed out on that one. Is the color called fuchsia?


----------



## Jadis4742

Crap, my mistake, it is magenta, code SV/BS9.

EDIT: I won't lie - I'm glad it's magenta only because it's easier to spell.

But now it won't match my wristlet. **pouts**


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> Crap, my mistake, it is magenta, code SV/BS9.
> 
> EDIT: I won't lie - I'm glad it's magenta only because it's easier to spell.
> 
> But now it won't match my wristlet. **pouts**


I thought it looked a little more purple. Darn! Fuchsia was the perfect pink and I already have magenta Isabelle.


----------



## Jadis4742

Hey, since you're up, help me choose: do I want to order a Marine Haley with strap with the PCE now, or buy a colorblock Molly off ebay now, and see how close the Marine Haley will be to the Black Violet one coming in the fall?


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> Hey, since you're up, help me choose: do I want to order a Marine Haley with strap with the PCE now, or buy a colorblock Molly off ebay now, and see how close the Marine Haley will be to the Black Violet one coming in the fall?


I don't make good decisions when I'm tired! I passed up on a Molly at the outlet the other day and I can't stop thinking about it.  I'm not as in love with my colorblock duffle as I thought I would be. I think you would get tired of it sooner. I would get the Haley with strap. I think it is more versatile than Molly, i.e. it can be dressed up more. I can't imagine what Black Violet will be. You can't get much darker than Marine and still be purple. Maybe it will be pinker?


----------



## Jadis4742

It is slightly brighter, maybe, but pebbled leather instead of smooth. I just don't need two purple bags in the same shape!


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> It is slightly brighter, maybe, but pebbled leather instead of smooth. I just don't need two purple bags in the same shape!


Is it that color that the drawstring is coming in? I like that but I can't imagine it on the Haley. I think the smooth leather in marine suits the Haley better.


----------



## Jadis4742

I dunno, it'd be like this pebbled Haley here - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But in that awesome Black Violet color. 

But I freaking LOVE purple and Haleys, I might just end up with both.

...and I bought that colorblock Molly. I skew maybe a little tiny bit more alternative/punk than most of the ladies here, so I see us having a long and happy future together.


----------



## jane

Milestone: a year ago tonight I went into labor and gave birth to my daughter on 6/11. I happened to be carrying my crimson Audrey at the time and brought it to the hospital. By complete coincidence, we named our daughter Audrey (I swear she wasn't named for a purse!).

So tonight I won another Coach Audrey , this one periwinkle blue, on the eve of my baby's birthday. This was excellent justification for buying a bag!


----------



## BeenBurned

jane said:


> Milestone: a year ago tonight I went into labor and gave birth to my daughter on 6/11. I happened to be carrying my crimson Audrey at the time and brought it to the hospital. By complete coincidence, we named our daughter Audrey (I swear she wasn't named for a purse!).
> 
> So tonight I won another Coach Audrey , this one periwinkle blue, on the eve of my baby's birthday. This was excellent justification for buying a bag!


Aww! What a great story! Congratulations all around.


----------



## whateve

jane said:


> Milestone: a year ago tonight I went into labor and gave birth to my daughter on 6/11. I happened to be carrying my crimson Audrey at the time and brought it to the hospital. By complete coincidence, we named our daughter Audrey (I swear she wasn't named for a purse!).
> 
> So tonight I won another Coach Audrey , this one periwinkle blue, on the eve of my baby's birthday. This was excellent justification for buying a bag!


What a beautiful story. Happy Birthday to your little one and congratulations on your new purse. You have started a tradition - now you can get a new Audrey before each of her birthdays!


----------



## Jadis4742

jane said:


> Milestone: a year ago tonight I went into labor and gave birth to my daughter on 6/11. I happened to be carrying my crimson Audrey at the time and brought it to the hospital. By complete coincidence, we named our daughter Audrey (I swear she wasn't named for a purse!).
> 
> So tonight I won another Coach Audrey , this one periwinkle blue, on the eve of my baby's birthday. This was excellent justification for buying a bag!


How sweet! What a great tradition. I always thought moms should get something around kid's birthdays - they're the ones who did all the work!


----------



## Razzzymom

Congratulations on all your Audreys


----------



## Sarah03

jane said:


> Milestone: a year ago tonight I went into labor and gave birth to my daughter on 6/11. I happened to be carrying my crimson Audrey at the time and brought it to the hospital. By complete coincidence, we named our daughter Audrey (I swear she wasn't named for a purse!).
> 
> So tonight I won another Coach Audrey , this one periwinkle blue, on the eve of my baby's birthday. This was excellent justification for buying a bag!



How neat!  Happy Birthday to Audrey!!


----------



## rockstarmish

I'm so glad that I found this thread, I've been obsessed with Coach purses for a while now. Especially the Coach Penny purse. I have a perforated one in watermelon and I love it. But there is one that I really want and continue to obsess about is the Coach Penny in Mint. I really want it. I gotta have it!


----------



## Jadis4742

rockstarmish said:


> I'm so glad that I found this thread, I've been obsessed with Coach purses for a while now. Especially the Coach Penny purse. I have a perforated one in watermelon and I love it. But there is one that I really want and continue to obsess about is the Coach Penny in Mint. I really want it. I gotta have it!


Might want to check ebay, then. Especially in the next 12 hours.


----------



## rockstarmish

jane said:


> Milestone: a year ago tonight I went into labor and gave birth to my daughter on 6/11. I happened to be carrying my crimson Audrey at the time and brought it to the hospital. By complete coincidence, we named our daughter Audrey (I swear she wasn't named for a purse!).
> 
> So tonight I won another Coach Audrey , this one periwinkle blue, on the eve of my baby's birthday. This was excellent justification for buying a bag!


*What a cool story! It's a beautiful name for both your daughter and the bag  Congratulations!*


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jane said:


> Milestone: a year ago tonight I went into labor and gave birth to my daughter on 6/11. I happened to be carrying my crimson Audrey at the time and brought it to the hospital. By complete coincidence, we named our daughter Audrey (I swear she wasn't named for a purse!).
> 
> So tonight I won another Coach Audrey , this one periwinkle blue, on the eve of my baby's birthday. This was excellent justification for buying a bag!


 

That is a great story!  I want to echo what someone else already said:  "Congrats on ALL of your Audreys."


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hello, may I ask here if anyone got a legacy romy? I am attracted to the bag but not sure if it's practical for work and play. Are there also any quality issues with the bag? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Seedlessplum said:


> Hello, may I ask here if anyone got a legacy romy? I am attracted to the bag but not sure if it's practical for work and play. Are there also any quality issues with the bag? Thanks!


Quite a few people did. There are some reveals and a clubhouse: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/romy-clubhouse-798794.html
You can do a search on the forum for Romy.
Some people aren't happy with the fact that the handle is attached to the flap rather than to the sides of the bag.


----------



## Seedlessplum

whateve said:


> Quite a few people did. There are some reveals and a clubhouse: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/romy-clubhouse-798794.html
> You can do a search on the forum for Romy.
> Some people aren't happy with the fact that the handle is attached to the flap rather than to the sides of the bag.



Thanks whateve, 
I'm doing my homework now. Only have less than one day to decide before purchasing, but I will do a little research here before clicking the 'buy' button.


----------



## Copper Green

Just a little story for ya.....

last week had to have emergency kidney stone surgery.  That night my daughter was going down to the cafeteria to eat and I ask her to hand me my handbag (my new Madison Isabelle).  I fell asleep from the pain meds while she was gone. Next thing I know,  the nurse and my daughter are cracking  up laughing.....I am holding my Isabelle in my arms under the covers like a security blanket.  My daughter says "mom, that's bad".  and although I don't remember, she said that I said...."well, she smells soooo good and feels sooo soft". 
Is that pitiful or what?


----------



## whateve

Copper Green said:


> Just a little story for ya.....
> 
> last week had to have emergency kidney stone surgery.  That night my daughter was going down to the cafeteria to eat and I ask her to hand me my handbag (my new Madison Isabelle).  I fell asleep from the pain meds while she was gone. Next thing I know,  the nurse and my daughter are cracking  up laughing.....I am holding my Isabelle in my arms under the covers like a security blanket.  My daughter says "mom, that's bad".  and although I don't remember, she said that I said...."well, she smells soooo good and feels sooo soft".
> Is that pitiful or what?


That's so cute! Did they get a picture?


----------



## Copper Green

No, they didn't get a picture of me, thank goodness. But I'm surprised my daughter didn't though!


----------



## kaitydid

Copper Green said:


> Just a little story for ya.....
> 
> last week had to have emergency kidney stone surgery.  That night my daughter was going down to the cafeteria to eat and I ask her to hand me my handbag (my new Madison Isabelle).  I fell asleep from the pain meds while she was gone. Next thing I know,  the nurse and my daughter are cracking  up laughing.....I am holding my Isabelle in my arms under the covers like a security blanket.  My daughter says "mom, that's bad".  and although I don't remember, she said that I said...."well, she smells soooo good and feels sooo soft".
> Is that pitiful or what?



 This would only happen to a purse lover!


----------



## diane31365

kaitydid said:


> This would only happen to a purse lover!


Sounds like something I would do with my favorite purse!


----------



## Mariquel

Copper Green said:


> Just a little story for ya.....
> 
> last week had to have emergency kidney stone surgery.  That night my daughter was going down to the cafeteria to eat and I ask her to hand me my handbag (my new Madison Isabelle).  I fell asleep from the pain meds while she was gone. Next thing I know,  the nurse and my daughter are cracking  up laughing.....I am holding my Isabelle in my arms under the covers like a security blanket.  My daughter says "mom, that's bad".  and although I don't remember, she said that I said...."well, she smells soooo good and feels sooo soft".
> Is that pitiful or what?



Aw, I can sooo picture this with some of my faves.  Hope you're doing well now.


----------



## jane

So I just updated my purse spreadsheet in gdocs. Lol, nerd. Anyway, I now own 26 handbags, 17 of which are Coach. 

I remember a time not too long ago when I had a policy of no more than 12. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## whateve

jane said:


> So I just updated my purse spreadsheet in gdocs. Lol, nerd. Anyway, I now own 26 handbags, 17 of which are Coach.
> 
> I remember a time not too long ago when I had a policy of no more than 12. Hahahahahaha!


I am also a nerd! I have my spreadsheet divided into full-sized leather, full-sized signature, small purses and vintage, as well as categories for accessories. I have as many as you in just my full-sized leather category. Sometimes I have to look at my spreadsheet just to remember what I have. I even made a different spreadsheet with them organized by color to make it easy to pick one to match my outfit.

12 would be a great number to have. Then I would know they would each get carried one month a year.


----------



## snwglobe

whateve said:


> I am also a nerd! I have my spreadsheet divided into full-sized leather, full-sized signature, small purses and vintage, as well as categories for accessories. I have as many as you in just my full-sized leather category. Sometimes I have to look at my spreadsheet just to remember what I have. I even made a different spreadsheet with them organized by color to make it easy to pick one to match my outfit.
> 
> 12 would be a great number to have. Then I would know they would each get carried one month a year.


I am so happy to learn other people use a spreadsheet to track their purses, Coach and otherwise.  I just started doing it this year after I discovered vintage/older Coach leather bags.  I had originally planned to buy one only, but then it took on a life of it's own...  I find it useful to track usage, which is one metric I use to justify the purchase after the fact.  

After learning so much on purse forum, especially the authenticate and rehab threads,  I am more diligent about cleaning and conditioning the bags - so I track that, too.


----------



## whateve

snwglobe said:


> I am so happy to learn other people use a spreadsheet to track their purses, Coach and otherwise.  I just started doing it this year after I discovered vintage/older Coach leather bags.  I had originally planned to buy one only, but then it took on a life of it's own...  I find it useful to track usage, which is one metric I use to justify the purchase after the fact.
> 
> After learning so much on purse forum, especially the authenticate and rehab threads,  I am more diligent about cleaning and conditioning the bags - so I track that, too.


I originally started my spreadsheet to keep track of how much money I was spending. Just recently I added a column to track usage because I found there are several I never carry.


----------



## MissMermaid21

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right area (I'm new to TPF) but I need some help!
Last night I noticed a stain on the bottom of my Pink Coach Alexandria Chain Tote. I tried all several different methods before resorting to using a little bit of rubbing alcohol. The rubbing alcohol took off some of the pink and now it looks faded  Is there anything I can do? Will leather cleaner/moisturizer help at all? I'm really bummed out!


----------



## whateve

MissMermaid21 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right area (I'm new to TPF) but I need some help!
> Last night I noticed a stain on the bottom of my Pink Coach Alexandria Chain Tote. I tried all several different methods before resorting to using a little bit of rubbing alcohol. The rubbing alcohol took off some of the pink and now it looks faded  Is there anything I can do? Will leather cleaner/moisturizer help at all? I'm really bummed out!


You might get some answers by posting here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-627.html#post24812042

Pictures of the spot would help.


----------



## bostongirl19

I'm also new and not sure if I'm posting in the right area (at least I'm not alone) and have a quick and probably stupid question... what is a reveal? Are those just your recent additions to the family or are they bags that are brand new to the boutiques/outlets?


----------



## whateve

bostongirl19 said:


> I'm also new and not sure if I'm posting in the right area (at least I'm not alone) and have a quick and probably stupid question... what is a reveal? Are those just your recent additions to the family or are they bags that are brand new to the boutiques/outlets?


You can do a reveal of anything Coach. It can be brand new bags that were just recently released or older bags you found. You can do a reveal of your entire collection. I once did a reveal of all the vintage bags I had collected up until then. Even if the bags have already been revealed, we love to see new pictures. The pictures in reveals are almost always better than the official photos on Coach.com. We get to see the items from different angles, how much the bags hold, and modeling shots.


----------



## bostongirl19

whateve said:


> You can do a reveal of anything Coach. It can be brand new bags that were just recently released or older bags you found. You can do a reveal of your entire collection. I once did a reveal of all the vintage bags I had collected up until then. Even if the bags have already been revealed, we love to see new pictures. The pictures in reveals are almost always better than the official photos on Coach.com. We get to see the items from different angles, how much the bags hold, and modeling shots.



Ah, okay. Because I have three new bags (okay, one is technically mum's) and a wallet coming from UPS any minute now, plus a visit to the outlet on Tuesday.


----------



## HappieKamper

OMG you guys!  Macy's is having a big sale and the Haley Satchel is included, but only the coral and sand colors.  I love this satchel.  And out of those two colors I would probably go for the sand.  However, I _just_ got the saffiano medium e/w tote in camel.  Is it ridiculous to buy two bags that are almost the same color?  Should I go for the coral since its only $187?  I really want black though, for fall/winter. HMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so conflicted!!!


----------



## ladyhaylin

Ladies I have a problem lol these have been my recent purchases within the last two weeks with two more on the way... im addicted


----------



## fashionplate123

Have you seen the new cognac Harper on the Coach website?  That bag is beautiful!


----------



## zaara10

Copper Green said:


> Just a little story for ya.....
> 
> last week had to have emergency kidney stone surgery.  That night my daughter was going down to the cafeteria to eat and I ask her to hand me my handbag (my new Madison Isabelle).  I fell asleep from the pain meds while she was gone. Next thing I know,  the nurse and my daughter are cracking  up laughing.....I am holding my Isabelle in my arms under the covers like a security blanket.  My daughter says "mom, that's bad".  and although I don't remember, she said that I said...."well, she smells soooo good and feels sooo soft".
> Is that pitiful or what?



Lol. Everyone needs a bedtime buddy  and the Isabelle is definitely a huggable bag! 
Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## ladyhaylin

Well ladies im addicted to the forum as much as the purses. I recently was diagnosed with MS and am scheduling a surgery for a mass on my kidney. I have found the buying coach is my stress relief.  But boy oh boy some of the items I want are more then I have ever paid for anything.... whats the most you all have paid for your favorite?


----------



## Jadis4742

ladyhaylin said:


> Well ladies im addicted to the forum as much as the purses. I recently was diagnosed with MS and am scheduling a surgery for a mass on my kidney. I have found the buying coach is my stress relief.  But boy oh boy some of the items I want are more then I have ever paid for anything.... whats the most you all have paid for your favorite?


Between Ebay, FOS, and PCE/25% off codes, I've been lucky enough to stay under the $250 range for all my purses., with most coming in from $150-$200. I would have to say the most expensive was the Blush Haley from the official site during the last PCE. But I NEED the Haley in Gray Quartz - 







And that's going to run me $450 WITH PCE. But I NEED IT.


----------



## ladyhaylin

Whats The others sites you mentioned?


----------



## whateve

ladyhaylin said:


> Whats The others sites you mentioned?


FOS = Factory Online Sale - the online site for Coach Factory
PCE = Preferred Customer Event - 25% off discounts Coach offers several times a year for full price items


----------



## ladyhaylin

whateve said:


> FOS = Factory Online Sale - the online site for Coach Factory
> PCE = Preferred Customer Event - 25% off discounts Coach offers several times a year for full price items



Thank you!!


----------



## bostongirl19

I'm so excited, I get to do my first reveal tomorrow! All the little buggers in my signature have been ordered, but not delivered (first order didn't work out at alll, ended up returning them to the outlet and using the merch credit on the FOS). The wristlet and sig stripe hobo come tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## doctor'swifey

OOOH, how do you get on the PCE list?


----------



## tonij2000

doctor'swifey said:


> OOOH, how do you get on the PCE list?



"Like" Coach on facebook for 25% off events and just make purchases, make sure they have your email address.


----------



## doctor'swifey

Thank you Toni!


----------



## Jadis4742

Ugh! I didn't bid on a Coach coin purse and scarf because I was eyeing this Coach bag, and then the seller ended the auction early because "the item is no longer available". And now I have nothing. People! I want to give you my money! Stop doing dumb things on ebay!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

After receiving my red Reverse Suede Berkley, I have officially put myself  on bag Restriction. & since I've forbidden myself from lusting after purses, I'm finding myself really enjoying everyone's fobs, lol! So, quick question for those of you who accessorize w/ fobs: Where do you find them??

I browse the 'Bay regularly but they seem over-priced. Any other options? I'd love to find a leather Gemini symbol & either a "J" or "T" letter fob for less than $30. Am I hoping for the impossible?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Jadis4742 said:


> Between Ebay, FOS, and PCE/25% off codes, I've been lucky enough to stay under the $250 range for all my purses., with most coming in from $150-$200. I would have to say the most expensive was the Blush Haley from the official site during the last PCE. But I NEED the Haley in Gray Quartz -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's going to run me $450 WITH PCE. But I NEED IT.


You are right - the croc embossed Haleywith matching wallet is sure one sweet deal. I'm just reluctant to get a bag without a longer strap but it still is gorgeous!  I also love my Sand Phoebe but they are exempt from the PCE events. Thr persimmon twisted quilted is mega fabulous.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

ladyhaylin said:


> Well ladies im addicted to the forum as much as the purses. I recently was diagnosed with MS and am scheduling a surgery for a mass on my kidney. I have found the buying coach is my stress relief.  But boy oh boy some of the items I want are more then I have ever paid for anything.... whats the most you all have paid for your favorite?


About 5 years ago I found myself in a life style change which completely altered my work style. That is when I began to look at handbags on line and read the forums up to that pint I think I had the same bag for years so I don't know where this came from. What I decided to do was to grow my own designer collection by buying and selling. I have a nice collection from LV to Burberry, Marc Jacobs, MK, Coach, Kate Spade and others. I started slow and kept track of  my numbers so it didn't get too out if hand it's been fun and I've met a lot of nice people and I've mostly had good experiences.  It allows me to keep up with the styles too which is fun but I do always keep my older favorites. I hope you make out okay with the surgery.  I'll say some prayers for you.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

zaara10 said:


> Lol. Everyone needs a bedtime buddy  and the Isabelle is definitely a huggable bag!
> Hope you're feeling better!


I love your story. I can remember sleeping with my Carly when I first got it as it was so yummy smelling and feeling. My husband said he could honestly say he had slept with two women now!  Coach's somehow have that yummy comforting quality - don't they?


----------



## okladybuhbye

Hi all, new to the forums here.

I was wondering if anyone has the madison leather carryall?  If they like it? does it fit an ipad comfortably?  pics?


----------



## BeenBurned

Is this seller overly optimistic or is it my imagination? I know there weren't "only 8 made!" In fact, they were at the outlets in 2010. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985664375


----------



## Jadis4742

BeenBurned said:


> Is this seller overly optimistic or is it my imagination? I know there weren't "only 8 made!" In fact, they were at the outlets in 2010.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985664375


I swear to god half these ebay sellers are completely high when they price their bags.

That being said, everytime I buy a bag, less than 24 hours later someone lists the same thing for at least $60 less. It's happened twice now.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Is this seller overly optimistic or is it my imagination? I know there weren't "only 8 made!" In fact, they were at the outlets in 2010.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985664375






   that is crazy!!!!   that bag looks worn out!


money for garbage is the PERFECT name for that seller!!!!!!


----------



## Mariquel

BeenBurned said:


> Is this seller overly optimistic or is it my imagination? I know there weren't "only 8 made!" In fact, they were at the outlets in 2010.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985664375



Well, the name definitely describes it........"Money for garbage"!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Is this seller overly optimistic or is it my imagination? I know there weren't "only 8 made!" In fact, they were at the outlets in 2010.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985664375


That's the same one that was discussed in January.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...finds-deals-here-636861-111.html#post23850924


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That's the same one that was discussed in January.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...finds-deals-here-636861-111.html#post23850924


Hmm. Thanks. I thought I'd seen it discussed but couldn't find it.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. Thanks. I thought I'd seen it discussed but couldn't find it.


Obviously the marketing strategy isn't working.


----------



## bagee

BeenBurned said:


> Is this seller overly optimistic or is it my imagination? I know there weren't "only 8 made!" In fact, they were at the outlets in 2010.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110985664375



Lol....I LOVE where they say "there's some dirt on the corners that adds character".......really ?!!!!! I can't quit laughing!


----------



## bag-princess

whateve said:


> Obviously the marketing strategy isn't working.




  i think their marketing stategy is hoping that "some idiot will come along and believe this bull and buy it!" 





bagee said:


> Lol....I LOVE where they say "there's some dirt on the corners that adds character".......really ?!!!!! I can't quit laughing!




that is just


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MoreCoachPleez said:


> After receiving my red Reverse Suede Berkley, I have officially put myself  on bag Restriction. & since I've forbidden myself from lusting after purses, I'm finding myself really enjoying everyone's fobs, lol! So, quick question for those of you who accessorize w/ fobs: Where do you find them??
> 
> I browse the 'Bay regularly but they seem over-priced. Any other options? I'd love to find a leather Gemini symbol & either a "J" or "T" letter fob for less than $30. Am I hoping for the impossible?


 

There is a seller on etsy a lot of people buy fobs from.  IIRC, the name is Leather Prince.


----------



## BeenBurned

NutsAboutCoach said:


> There is a seller on etsy a lot of people buy fobs from.  IIRC, the name is Leather Prince.


It looks like Leatherprince sells generic handmade fobs and they're really cute. But I got the impression that *MoreCoachPleez *is looking for Coach keychains.


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> After receiving my red Reverse Suede Berkley, I have officially put myself  on bag Restriction. & since I've forbidden myself from lusting after purses, I'm finding myself really enjoying everyone's fobs, lol! So, quick question for those of you who accessorize w/ fobs: Where do you find them??
> 
> I browse the 'Bay regularly but they seem over-priced. Any other options? I'd love to find a leather Gemini symbol & either a "J" or "T" letter fob for less than $30. Am I hoping for the impossible?


Save an ebay search that will send you emails when one is listed. Since these are older items, your best option is ebay. Unless you don't care if it is Coach. Then you can have Leatherprince make one for you.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

whateve said:


> Save an ebay search that will send you emails when one is listed. Since these are older items, your best option is ebay. Unless you don't care if it is Coach. Then you can have Leatherprince make one for you.



Good idea! I do have a search saved but still, many are more expensive than some of the bags they end up hanging from, lol! I guess ill check out this LeatherPrince fellow... Thanks, Whateve & everyone else who chimed in  

PS. I scored a Coach "exclamation point" fob on the 'Bay this weekend for $15! So, I'll be able to give my letter "X" (Marks the Spot!) a break.


----------



## emptynester75

okladybuhbye said:


> Hi all, new to the forums here.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has the madison leather carryall?  If they like it? does it fit an ipad comfortably?  pics?


My iPad 2 fits perfectly in the center zip section of the Madison Carry All. Hope this helps.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone had a wonderful 4th of July weekend  
I have a question for the Purse Addicts: how do you figure out which purse(s) to part with? I have too many & need to justify my most recent/ final (until Oct) purchase. 
- I tried to base my decision on which purse I use the least. No luck.
- Tried to figure out which are too similar (ie. I have 2 Kristins; one in silver metallic leather & one in blue leather). But I love both colors! 
- Finally, i browsed eBay to figure out which styles are highest in demand (& therefore easiest to sell & get the most money for). But all of my bags are approx. 2yrs old. Too young to be rare, too old to be super popular.

Anyone ever find themselves in the same predicament? If so, what did you do? I'm surveying my lovelies & feeling very guilty right now! Please help, lol!


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope everyone had a wonderful 4th of July weekend
> I have a question for the Purse Addicts: how do you figure out which purse(s) to part with? I have too many & need to justify my most recent/ final (until Oct) purchase.
> - I tried to base my decision on which purse I use the least. No luck.
> - Tried to figure out which are too similar (ie. I have 2 Kristins; one in silver metallic leather & one in blue leather). But I love both colors!
> - Finally, i browsed eBay to figure out which styles are highest in demand (& therefore easiest to sell & get the most money for). But all of my bags are approx. 2yrs old. Too young to be rare, too old to be super popular.
> 
> Anyone ever find themselves in the same predicament? If so, what did you do? I'm surveying my lovelies & feeling very guilty right now! Please help, lol!


I'm no help. Right now I'm on a mission to make sure I carry every bag. If I come across one that just doesn't work for some reason, it might go on the chopping block. The problem is the ones I like the least seem to be generally those I paid too much for and won't sell for very much. If I'm not going to recoup much money, I'd rather keep them. I would only sell a purse if I wouldn't regret it later and the amount of money I received made it worth it.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

whateve said:


> I'm no help. Right now I'm on a mission to make sure I carry every bag. If I come across one that just doesn't work for some reason, it might go on the chopping block. The problem is the ones I like the least seem to be generally those I paid too much for and won't sell for very much. If I'm not going to recoup much money, I'd rather keep them. I would only sell a purse if I wouldn't regret it later and the amount of money I received made it worth it.



YES! I know exactly what you mean! I have the bronze Cambridge Alexa satchel which I paid a VERY pretty penny for b/c the design & details are incredibly unique. Considering original retail price & the excellent condition of the bag, i got a great deal! But it was the most ive paid for a purse.

The problem: I didn't realize how big & heavy she is. A gorgeous bag that I don't have to be afraid of spotting a Bag Twin every time I turn a corner? Yes. Tons of compliments? Yes. Too big & heavy to use as an out & about bag? Unfortunately, Yes. So, technically, she should be the one to go. However, the bags ppl are paying high prices for are NOT at all like this treasure. I think the majority of Coach fans would probably not jump at the chance to have this bag when they could get a Lindsey or a Romy for the same or less.

 I think I've decided on another bag that has a better shot of selling on the 'Bay. I'll be lucky if I can get 50% of what I originally paid for her! :-p LOL, Wish me luck!


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> YES! I know exactly what you mean! I have the bronze Cambridge Alexa satchel which I paid a VERY pretty penny for b/c the design & details are incredibly unique. Considering original retail price & the excellent condition of the bag, i got a great deal! But it was the most ive paid for a purse.
> 
> The problem: I didn't realize how big & heavy she is. A gorgeous bag that I don't have to be afraid of spotting a Bag Twin every time I turn a corner? Yes. Tons of compliments? Yes. Too big & heavy to use as an out & about bag? Unfortunately, Yes. So, technically, she should be the one to go. However, the bags ppl are paying high prices for are NOT at all like this treasure. I think the majority of Coach fans would probably not jump at the chance to have this bag when they could get a Lindsey or a Romy for the same or less.
> 
> I think I've decided on another bag that has a better shot of selling on the 'Bay. I'll be lucky if I can get 50% of what I originally paid for her! :-p LOL, Wish me luck!


Good luck! If you can afford to wait a little bit, I think you might get more in late August. Or you could just set a BIN price you are willing to take and just wait.


----------



## tannedsilk

whateve said:


> Good luck! If you can afford to wait a little bit,* I think you might get more in late August.* Or you could just set a BIN price you are willing to take and just wait.



I agree, this is buying time on ebay.  As momma's babies go off to college this is a good time to pick up some great deals.  Once the little darlings are back at school you may have a shot at getting a better price.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

tannedsilk said:


> I agree, this is buying time on ebay.  As momma's babies go off to college this is a good time to pick up some great deals.  Once the little darlings are back at school you may have a shot at getting a better price.



Ahh, good thinking


----------



## sommar

Hi Ladies!
Could you please tell me what year the Coach Madeleine 11553 is from? I do own one and would be interested in what year it is from. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

sommar said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Could you please tell me what year the Coach Madeleine 11553 is from? I do own one and would be interested in what year it is from. Thank you so much in advance!


That bag was made in January, 2008.


----------



## sommar

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bag-princess

tannedsilk said:


> I agree, this is buying time on ebay. * As momma's babies go off to college this is a good time to pick up some great deals.*  Once the little darlings are back at school you may have a shot at getting a better price.





honey that has ALWAYS been my motto!!!!    children are headed back to school/or to school for the first time and mommy needs money to pay all the fees!!  and sometimes it is the seller themselves that need lunch money!


----------



## BeenBurned

sommar said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You're welcome.


----------



## jane

Circumstances dictate that after buying my black Madeline satchel, I'm going on a STRICT and indefinite ban. And the only way I have EVER been faithful to a ban is to say goodbye to TPF  One ban I stayed away for over a year! The enabling here is just too much for me, lol.

So I might be back next summer, we'll see how things go! My bag collection stands at 29, though I may need to sell a few (hope not!). But my family might be entering a period of austerity this fall, so I need to be prepared and sensible.

 Have fun, Coachies! I'll miss the reveals!


----------



## BeenBurned

jane said:


> Circumstances dictate that after buying my black Madeline satchel, I'm going on a STRICT and indefinite ban. And the only way I have EVER been faithful to a ban is to say goodbye to TPF  One ban I stayed away for over a year! The enabling here is just too much for me, lol.
> 
> So I might be back next summer, we'll see how things go! My bag collection stands at 29, though I may need to sell a few (hope not!). But my family might be entering a period of austerity this fall, so I need to be prepared and sensible.
> 
> Have fun, Coachies! I'll miss the reveals!


Good luck! I'm sure it's a difficult decision, one I tried but failed.


----------



## whateve

jane said:


> Circumstances dictate that after buying my black Madeline satchel, I'm going on a STRICT and indefinite ban. And the only way I have EVER been faithful to a ban is to say goodbye to TPF  One ban I stayed away for over a year! The enabling here is just too much for me, lol.
> 
> So I might be back next summer, we'll see how things go! My bag collection stands at 29, though I may need to sell a few (hope not!). But my family might be entering a period of austerity this fall, so I need to be prepared and sensible.
> 
> Have fun, Coachies! I'll miss the reveals!


We'll miss you! I need to do this too but I'm too weak.


----------



## Jadis4742

jane said:


> Circumstances dictate that after buying my black Madeline satchel, I'm going on a STRICT and indefinite ban. And the only way I have EVER been faithful to a ban is to say goodbye to TPF  One ban I stayed away for over a year! The enabling here is just too much for me, lol.
> 
> So I might be back next summer, we'll see how things go! My bag collection stands at 29, though I may need to sell a few (hope not!). But my family might be entering a period of austerity this fall, so I need to be prepared and sensible.
> 
> Have fun, Coachies! I'll miss the reveals!


Oh no! I've only been here a few weeks, but I'll miss you and your adorable puppy too!


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Good luck! I'm sure it's a difficult decision, one I tried but failed.




i think most of us have said that at some point in time.  i don't even bother saying it anymore.  i know as soon as i do - i will see something i just HAVE to have and then the ban is lifted!    so now i don't even bother saying it anymore.   handbags and gold jewelry are my kryptonite!!!


----------



## proffashionista

jane said:


> Circumstances dictate that after buying my black Madeline satchel, I'm going on a STRICT and indefinite ban. And the only way I have EVER been faithful to a ban is to say goodbye to TPF  One ban I stayed away for over a year! The enabling here is just too much for me, lol.
> 
> So I might be back next summer, we'll see how things go! My bag collection stands at 29, though I may need to sell a few (hope not!). But my family might be entering a period of austerity this fall, so I need to be prepared and sensible.
> 
> Have fun, Coachies! I'll miss the reveals!



I'll miss ya! It's been great to see you here and I look forward to your return


----------



## Jadis4742

So my dreams are always bad, and I try to forget them as quickly as possible, but last night was the first night Coach bags were in it! I dreamed I was lost in some kind of convention/mall/indoor college complex kind of thing, and it was super crowded. (I have social anxiety, so this classifies as a nightmare for me.) 

I was carrying a Coach Mini Tanner in black (which I do not own) and something like a mini bucket bag, except it was square instead of round, with structured sides. It was an open-topped bag, and I was worried about my stuff fallng out, so I was trying to shove everything into the Mini Tanner. Then I went into a empty bathroom, set the bags on the counter, switched all the stuff over, and turned around to fix my makeup in the mirror. 

Then the bathroom filled with women, and I turned around and my bags were gone! I panicked and yelled out, "where are my purses!" and my friend Katie appeared from nowhere, holding both of them, saying, "sorry, I didn't mean to scare you!" 

And then I woke up.

And now I want a Mini Tanner in black.


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> So my dreams are always bad, and I try to forget them as quickly as possible, but last night was the first night Coach bags were in it! I dreamed I was lost in some kind of convention/mall/indoor college complex kind of thing, and it was super crowded. (I have social anxiety, so this classifies as a nightmare for me.)
> 
> I was carrying a Coach Mini Tanner in black (which I do not own) and something like a mini bucket bag, except it was square instead of round, with structured sides. It was an open-topped bag, and I was worried about my stuff fallng out, so I was trying to shove everything into the Mini Tanner. Then I went into a empty bathroom, set the bags on the counter, switched all the stuff over, and turned around to fix my makeup in the mirror.
> 
> Then the bathroom filled with women, and I turned around and my bags were gone! I panicked and yelled out, "where are my purses!" and my friend Katie appeared from nowhere, holding both of them, saying, "sorry, I didn't mean to scare you!"
> 
> And then I woke up.
> 
> And now I want a Mini Tanner in black.


LOL!

Last night in my dreams, I kept seeing an ad for a berry duffle - I guess because I didn't buy it on FOS when it was available.


----------



## Jadis4742

I worry the SAs at my Coach store and outlet think I'm weird. But I'm just so excited to see all the bags in person! (I'm disabled. I don't get out much.) Even bags I'm not into like the Phoebe. I like to try them all on and get a feel for them. Got to see all the fall bags today. Coame home with one - reveal and story tomorrow! 

...but I'm pretty sure they think I'm nuts.


----------



## Mariquel

Don't know if this was already posted somewhere, there's a link on FB to shop the new Madison collection.

http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...0000574&t2Id=5000000000000350801&CID=Z_FBW925


----------



## whateve

Mariquel said:


> Don't know if this was already posted somewhere, there's a link on FB to shop the new Madison collection.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...0000574&t2Id=5000000000000350801&CID=Z_FBW925


I got this in an email too.


----------



## kaitydid

Mariquel said:


> Don't know if this was already posted somewhere, there's a link on FB to shop the new Madison collection.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...0000574&t2Id=5000000000000350801&CID=Z_FBW925





whateve said:


> I got this in an email too.



Yeah, I got one in an email too.


----------



## luvmygrands

I did, too.


----------



## jan1124

Just a curious question.  I normally get PCE - and when it's an email one, I'll get 2 or 3 to different email addresses.  This time - I got one- to only one email address (my main one, and oldest one).   On the email, it always has the store I frequent most.  This time - it told me to be sure and shop at my "closest store".... which is 4 states away.  I think I may have ordered something one time - that came from this store.  So are they changing the way PCE's are generated?  Has anyone else noticed this?  I hope it doesn't mean PCE's won't be as frequent now


----------



## tannedsilk

jan1124 said:


> Just a curious question.  I normally get PCE - and when it's an email one, I'll get 2 or 3 to different email addresses.  This time - I got one- to only one email address (my main one, and oldest one).   On the email, it always has the store I frequent most.  This time - it told me to be sure and shop at my "closest store".... which is 4 states away.  I think I may have ordered something one time - that came from this store.  So are they changing the way PCE's are generated?  Has anyone else noticed this?  I hope it doesn't mean PCE's won't be as frequent now



I usually get two, I only got one this time - and the store called me to let me know i'm on the list.  The last PCE I watched a SA make a customer find her invite on her phone before she would give her the discount.  I guess things are changing.


----------



## jan1124

tannedsilk said:


> I usually get two, I only got one this time - and the store called me to let me know i'm on the list.  The last PCE I watched a SA make a customer find her invite on her phone before she would give her the discount.  I guess things are changing.



Thanks for responding!  I guess I'm glad I'm not alone..... but I hate the thought that things may be changing... time will tell......


----------



## whateve

jan1124 said:


> Just a curious question.  I normally get PCE - and when it's an email one, I'll get 2 or 3 to different email addresses.  This time - I got one- to only one email address (my main one, and oldest one).   On the email, it always has the store I frequent most.  This time - it told me to be sure and shop at my "closest store".... which is 4 states away.  I think I may have ordered something one time - that came from this store.  So are they changing the way PCE's are generated?  Has anyone else noticed this?  I hope it doesn't mean PCE's won't be as frequent now


I haven't gotten a PCE in the mail in ages. I get them in one email address. I've tried to give Coach a different email address, but it never got updated in their system so I gave up. I live halfway between two stores. All of the older PCEs mentioned the store that is a little closer to me, about 50 miles away, even when I previously used my PCEs at another store on vacation. For the last two PCEs I ordered from the other store, and now I noticed that is the store mentioned in the email.

For the last PCE, the store I ordered from called me before it started and I placed my order over the phone. They didn't ask for the PCE code when I ordered. I've never had to prove it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Be aware. This was my bag. This is NOT my auction

http://poshmark.com/listing/51c0e8dd6fff251a8b002a44


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Be aware. This was my bag. This is NOT my auction
> 
> http://poshmark.com/listing/51c0e8dd6fff251a8b002a44



Did you leave a comment on the listing?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Did you leave a comment on the listing?


 
No - I dont have account
Can you if you do pls


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No - I dont have account
> Can you if you do pls



I don't have one either


----------



## Mariquel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Be aware. This was my bag. This is NOT my auction
> 
> http://poshmark.com/listing/51c0e8dd6fff251a8b002a44



'Cause girlfriend knew it looked better on your couch!   The nerve of some people..........SMH


----------



## bag-princess

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Be aware. This was my bag. This is NOT my auction
> 
> http://poshmark.com/listing/51c0e8dd6fff251a8b002a44




people are so shady! 

if they "supposedly" have for sale then take your own pic!  the camera's on cellphones  are very good - i know my iphone takes excellent pics!  very clear and detailed.  so there is no excuse.  unless they don't have that particular bag - or they do and it looks like sh*t warmed over!!

if i used that site i would blast them for you!!


----------



## BeenBurned

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Be aware. This was my bag. This is NOT my auction
> 
> http://poshmark.com/listing/51c0e8dd6fff251a8b002a44


A couple of comments have been made, at least one ID that I recognize from here. 

Report the infringement. Send them a link to your TPF post:
http://poshmark.com/contact

Email us at
support@poshmark.com

ETA: This is better:
*To report copyright issues:*

Email us at
copyright@poshmark.com


----------



## farris2

BeenBurned said:


> A couple of comments have been made, at least one ID that I recognize from here.
> 
> Report the infringement. Send them a link to your TPF post:
> http://poshmark.com/contact
> 
> Email us at
> support@poshmark.com
> 
> ETA: This is better:
> *To report copyright issues:*
> 
> Email us at
> copyright@poshmark.com



Oh my the seller is from my neck of the woods!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeenBurned said:


> A couple of comments have been made, at least one ID that I recognize from here.
> 
> Report the infringement. Send them a link to your TPF post:
> http://poshmark.com/contact
> 
> Email us at
> support@poshmark.com
> 
> ETA: This is better:
> *To report copyright issues:*
> 
> Email us at
> copyright@poshmark.com



Thnkssssssssssssss


----------



## BeenBurned

Originally Posted by *crazyforcoach09* 

                              Be aware. This was my bag. This is NOT my auction

http://poshmark.com/listing/51c0e8dd6fff251a8b002a44




crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnkssssssssssssss


DId you report? The listing was removed.


----------



## eclipsemi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No - I dont have account
> Can you if you do pls



The listing has been removed.  She relisted with her own picture...... Only its $100 more now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eclipsemi said:


> The listing has been removed.  She relisted with her own picture...... Only its $100 more now.



Gooooood.


----------



## tannedsilk

eclipsemi said:


> The listing has been removed.  She relisted with her own picture...... *Only its $100 more now.*



Wow, the price of home photography has really shot up!


----------



## eclipsemi

tannedsilk said:


> Wow, the price of home photography has really shot up!



Hahahahahaaha! Good one!!!!


----------



## mzmir

Can I just say how much I LOVE this bag?!
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...1-25062-en?cs=b4bt2&catId=5000000000000015033

I just bought an Coach Ashley Leather Satchel in orange.... but this poppy is soo much cuter!

Does anyone know how people on Ebay get it cheaper than 50% off + 25% off?
The price they are selling is about the same I paid...


----------



## AndagainSalvage

the anticipation of receiving such an awesome bag is killing me I'm ready to burst. On its way into my possession is the Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle - brand new for $400!!!


----------



## poppypink21

AndagainSalvage said:


> the anticipation of receiving such an awesome bag is killing me I'm ready to burst. On its way into my possession is the Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle - brand new for $400!!!


that's awesome! enjoy....where u find her?


----------



## whateve

AndagainSalvage said:


> the anticipation of receiving such an awesome bag is killing me I'm ready to burst. On its way into my possession is the Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle - brand new for $400!!!


Wow, what a great deal! Congratulations! Why would someone sell her so cheap when they could have returned her for more?


----------



## AndagainSalvage

whateve said:


> Wow, what a great deal! Congratulations! Why would someone sell her so cheap when they could have returned her for more?





poppypink21 said:


> that's awesome! enjoy....where u find her?



thank u! I have a friend who works for Coach (corporate, not retail) and purchased it for his fiance as a surprise (he gets a really good discount!) and she didn't want the bag. So he offered it to me because he knows I'm a Coach junkie.  It's a perk living where I do. I have several friends who work for awesome companies! Now if only they could get me a job.....


----------



## poppypink21

AndagainSalvage said:


> thank u! I have a friend who works for Coach (corporate, not retail) and purchased it for his fiance as a surprise (he gets a really good discount!) and she didn't want the bag. So he offered it to me because he knows I'm a Coach junkie.  It's a perk living where I do. I have several friends who work for awesome companies! Now if only they could get me a job.....


congrats! enjoy....it was meant for u....


----------



## JaimeY

Hi, is anyone familiar with the Ashley Sig Should Tote?  It's on clearance in the FOS and I'm wondering if it's big enough to be a diaper bag.  TIA!


----------



## mauser

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on a Molly Satchel in Cognac? 

My mother commented months ago that she really liked it, however I can't find it anywhere now.


----------



## kaitydid

mauser said:


> Does anyone know where I can get my hands on a Molly Satchel in Cognac?
> 
> My mother commented months ago that she really liked it, however I can't find it anywhere now.



Try eBay. Just be sure to get it authenticated here before you purchase.


----------



## macde90

kaitydid said:


> Try eBay. Just be sure to get it authenticated here before you purchase.


 
they make fake mollys? who knew?


----------



## kaitydid

macde90 said:


> they make fake mollys? who knew?



It's always better to be safe than sorry. Getting a Coach bag authenticated before purchasing from eBay gives me peace of mind.


----------



## skeptik

Hi Hi! I know this likely doesn't belong here and I'm not here enough to start my own threads SOOOOO I hope I don't get too much of a smack down for asking this here... 

I have a vintage Coach Musette in tabac-- it's in REALLY great shape and I take very good care of it- I condition it all the time because I HAVE to. IT SCUFFS IF YOU LOOK AT IT FUNNY. I cut all my nails down to nubs and have to be incredibly aware of my engagement ring as well, as it's scuffed it a few times too-- 

I have been able to remove every scuff with conditioner, thankfully. The bag is still in amazing shape.

Is there any sort of spray or finish that I could safely use on it to prevent this? I have mink oiled it recently and that cut down on the frequency and severity of the scuffing but, seriously, as much as I LOVE conditioning "my prrrrecious" it's a bit ridiculous to do it this often.

I have other vintage Coach bags, kind of a horde of them (sadly) and NONE of them are as prone to scuffs as my mussette. It's a bummer as I carry it daily. 

Thanks much for any and all advice.


----------



## whateve

skeptik said:


> Hi Hi! I know this likely doesn't belong here and I'm not here enough to start my own threads SOOOOO I hope I don't get too much of a smack down for asking this here...
> 
> I have a vintage Coach Musette in tabac-- it's in REALLY great shape and I take very good care of it- I condition it all the time because I HAVE to. IT SCUFFS IF YOU LOOK AT IT FUNNY. I cut all my nails down to nubs and have to be incredibly aware of my engagement ring as well, as it's scuffed it a few times too--
> 
> I have been able to remove every scuff with conditioner, thankfully. The bag is still in amazing shape.
> 
> Is there any sort of spray or finish that I could safely use on it to prevent this? I have mink oiled it recently and that cut down on the frequency and severity of the scuffing but, seriously, as much as I LOVE conditioning "my prrrrecious" it's a bit ridiculous to do it this often.
> 
> I have other vintage Coach bags, kind of a horde of them (sadly) and NONE of them are as prone to scuffs as my mussette. It's a bummer as I carry it daily.
> 
> Thanks much for any and all advice.


I don't really have any advice although the original Coach instructions that came with purses of that era told you to rub out scratches with your finger. If you post your question in the rehab thread, you will likely get more responses. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-667.html#post25134270


----------



## ebkaracus

I posted elsewhere about how excited I was to have bought the Patricia Legacy purse via coach's web site (online exclusives).  I own/have owned a few Coach purses before and love the quality of the leather, the lining etc. I bought this purse without seeing it first becauseI was drawn to the flap/fold over style. 

I was so disappointed when I got the Patricia. The lining was canvas...just meh, the quality of the leather was so not what I have come to expect from Coach, and the outside flap had no locking mechansim. It just flapped. There was no magnetic closure, nothing (I chose one that didn't have a turnlock specifically because I don't like that style, but I didn't think that meant it wouldn't lock/close at all?).

I know this is ymmv and everyone has their own preferences/likes/opinions...but I just wanted to chat with fellow coach lovers about my disappointment. Have any of you had this disappointment with an online purchase?  If I didn't know it was directly from Coach online, I would have sworn it was a fake. 

I have already returned the purse.  It can't mean that all of Coach's purses are going down in quality because I have seen their fall lineup and so many are just gorgeous! But I will now be very hesitant to order from Coach online unless I have seen/felt the bag in person first...


----------



## whateve

ebkaracus said:


> I posted elsewhere about how excited I was to have bought the Patricia Legacy purse via coach's web site (online exclusives).  I own/have owned a few Coach purses before and love the quality of the leather, the lining etc. I bought this purse without seeing it first becauseI was drawn to the flap/fold over style.
> 
> I was so disappointed when I got the Patricia. The lining was canvas...just meh, the quality of the leather was so not what I have come to expect from Coach, and the outside flap had no locking mechansim. It just flapped. There was no magnetic closure, nothing (I chose one that didn't have a turnlock specifically because I don't like that style, but I didn't think that meant it wouldn't lock/close at all?).
> 
> I know this is ymmv and everyone has their own preferences/likes/opinions...but I just wanted to chat with fellow coach lovers about my disappointment. Have any of you had this disappointment with an online purchase?  If I didn't know it was directly from Coach online, I would have sworn it was a fake.
> 
> I have already returned the purse.  It can't mean that all of Coach's purses are going down in quality because I have seen their fall lineup and so many are just gorgeous! But I will now be very hesitant to order from Coach online unless I have seen/felt the bag in person first...


That lining is what Coach has been using for their Legacy line. The Patricia is an updated version of the classic Patricia bag, which didn't have a magnetic closure either. I think since it already has the zipper, it is secure enough without having a magnetic closure. This is the classic version: http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...0000000000052055&navCatId=7100000000000000607

I've been disappointed with an online purchase before too. It is always better to see them in real life if at all possible.  I don't think the quality has dropped on everything.

A lot of people buy the vintage bags because of the quality of the leather. I have seen one of the near vintage Patricia bags and it wasn't to my taste. It was very heavy because the leather was very thick. Although I love most vintage Coach bags for their soft thick leather, in my opinion, there are just too many layers of leather on the original Patricia.

There are many older bags that have flaps with magnetic closures. There are few in the men's bags on Coach.com that are like that. If you are willing to buy a used bag, Coach made a really nice Sonoma flap in pebbled leather with cotton lining, and the Soho Legacy flap in smooth leather, which is unlined. Those are the first that came to mind - there are probably others.


----------



## ebkaracus

whateve said:


> That lining is what Coach has been using for their Legacy line. The Patricia is an updated version of the classic Patricia bag, which didn't have a magnetic closure either. I think since it already has the zipper, it is secure enough without having a magnetic closure. This is the classic version: http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...0000000000052055&navCatId=7100000000000000607
> 
> I've been disappointed with an online purchase before too. It is always better to see them in real life if at all possible.  I don't think the quality has dropped on everything.
> 
> A lot of people buy the vintage bags because of the quality of the leather. I have seen one of the near vintage Patricia bags and it wasn't to my taste. It was very heavy because the leather was very thick. Although I love most vintage Coach bags for their soft thick leather, in my opinion, there are just too many layers of leather on the original Patricia.
> 
> There are many older bags that have flaps with magnetic closures. There are few in the men's bags on Coach.com that are like that. If you are willing to buy a used bag, Coach made a really nice Sonoma flap in pebbled leather with cotton lining, and the Soho Legacy flap in smooth leather, which is unlined. Those are the first that came to mind - there are probably others.




Wow thank you so much for this helpful and informative post !! I am new to the board and am so pleasantly surprised at how nice and knowleadgable people are here. I sincerely appreciate it! I didn't even know they had a Classics section on the Coach site. I think I might get myself into some trouble over there

I DO love the thicker leather of the vintage bags, though I prefer to purchase unused purses

Thank you again


----------



## whateve

ebkaracus said:


> Wow thank you so much for this helpful and informative post !! I am new to the board and am so pleasantly surprised at how nice and knowleadgable people are here. I sincerely appreciate it! I didn't even know they had a Classics section on the Coach site. I think I might get myself into some trouble over there
> 
> I DO love the thicker leather of the vintage bags, though I prefer to purchase unused purses
> 
> Thank you again


You're welcome, and welcome to the forum! The leather on the Coach classics is thinner and not quite as nice as some vintage bags. I usually only buy used bags that I can wash - then I know they are clean when I use them.


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

Are there any UK coachies ? I've done a search for Bicester Village and not a lot comes up for it and Coach, I've been there a few times but this was before I began my love affair with Coach, was just wondering what type of stuff makes it to BV? 
TIA


----------



## zaara10

I just updated the tpf iPhone app. I don't like it  anyone else? It'll take some time to get used to... I'm already confused!


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> I just updated the tpf iPhone app. I don't like it  anyone else? It'll take some time to get used to... I'm already confused!




i really like it.


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> i really like it.



It's growing on me now that I've figured it out better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zaara10 said:


> I just updated the tpf iPhone app. I don't like it  anyone else? It'll take some time to get used to... I'm already confused!


 
It seems like it's laid out more like the actual web page.  I think it's going to be nice.  I'm still getting used to it, too.


----------



## newpurseaddict

zaara10 said:


> I just updated the tpf iPhone app. I don't like it  anyone else? It'll take some time to get used to... I'm already confused!


don't feel bad I was so confused I thought some how it got messed up and only chat was available I removed and reinstalled that when my duh moment ended I still getting use to it alsoalso


----------



## menamac

Probably a dumb question but I can't figure it out myself. I've seen a coach referred to as "MSB" all over the board and I love the style but so I can search, what the hell is MSB???Thanks


----------



## whateve

menamac said:


> Probably a dumb question but I can't figure it out myself. I've seen a coach referred to as "MSB" all over the board and I love the style but so I can search, what the hell is MSB???Thanks


Madison shoulder bag. The Madison Abigail is a smaller version of it.


----------



## Mariquel

menamac said:


> Probably a dumb question but I can't figure it out myself. I've seen a coach referred to as "MSB" all over the board and I love the style but so I can search, what the hell is MSB???Thanks



Gosh, it's been so long that I've heard it referred to as the "MSB" that I'm not sure anymore. Madison Shoulder Bag maybe?  I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rockstarmish

So happy today! Finally got my Coach Legacy bags: Coach Legacy flight in Robin's egg, Penny in mint and UV. I will upload pics as soon as I find a good location in my house. Impossible to take pics outdoors here. We haven't seen the sun since Friday. Stupid monsoon. It's been raining nonstop since last week. WTF! No sunlight!


----------



## rockstarmish

Oh by the way, I wanted to ask from what year is the Coach Legacy Penny in Mint from? Does anyone know? I know that the UV is from last year right? :wondering


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hi Ladies! I did a search for Coach Vachetta leather but all the threads were LV. Does anyone have any experience with Coach's vachetta bags? My friend offered to sell me a very nice vachetta hobo but I don't know the first thing about vachetta leather other than it changes color with time. Any pics or info would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## whateve

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hi Ladies! I did a search for Coach Vachetta leather but all the threads were LV. Does anyone have any experience with Coach's vachetta bags? My friend offered to sell me a very nice vachetta hobo but I don't know the first thing about vachetta leather other than it changes color with time. Any pics or info would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


There were a lot of vachetta bags made for the 2006 legacy collection, so if you look in the Reference thread you should be able to find some. There was also a vachetta Poppy hobo a few years ago. The care for Coach vachetta is about the same as for LV. There is some discussion in the rehab thread and there are a few threads about washing vachetta leather bags. If the vachetta is in good condition, you can spray it with Apple to keep it from staining.


----------



## melissatrv

I have a package coming tomorrow.  I don't believe it has been revealed yet and that it may be an Asian exclusive.   Hoping I will like it!  Will post pics tomorrow but wanted to share my excitement!


----------



## melissatrv

MoreCoachPleez said:


> Hi Ladies! I did a search for Coach Vachetta leather but all the threads were LV. Does anyone have any experience with Coach's vachetta bags? My friend offered to sell me a very nice vachetta hobo but I don't know the first thing about vachetta leather other than it changes color with time. Any pics or info would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


 
These threads might help


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/vachetta-before-and-after-816402.html



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/natural-vachetta-willis-owners-how-is-it-aging-760561.html



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/vachetta-70th-anniversary-questions-807205.html



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/apple-guarde-spray-806861.html



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/what-color-does-vachetta-leather-end-up-759152.html


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melissatrv said:


> I have a package coming tomorrow. I don't believe it has been revealed yet and that it may be an Asian exclusive. Hoping I will like it! Will post pics tomorrow but wanted to share my excitement!


 

Cool!  Getting packages is great, isn't it?  Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## Caspin22

Mariquel said:


> Gosh, it's been so long that I've heard it referred to as the "MSB" that I'm not sure anymore. Madison Shoulder Bag maybe?  I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.



Yes, MSB = Madison Shoulder Bag, although I think the official name is Madison XL Shoulder Bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Wasn't sure where to post this but it really made me laugh. (The listing was reported so it'll probably poof.) Thus, I'm posting pictures. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PATCH...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3627d924

Seller *dacebibi


*


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but it really made me laugh. (The listing was reported so it'll probably poof.) Thus, I'm posting pictures.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PATCH...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3627d924
> 
> Seller *dacebibi
> 
> 
> *






that is such a tacky mess!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but it really made me laugh. (The listing was reported so it'll probably poof.) Thus, I'm posting pictures.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PATCH...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3627d924
> 
> Seller *dacebibi
> 
> 
> *





bag-princess said:


> that is such a tacky mess!!!


I didn't think they could get much worse, but how about this one? I didn't find this myself. Someone else posted the listing on the authentication thread.

(The seller ended the listing. I wonder if she reads here!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bro...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Seller*  mia123jo*


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I didn't think they could get much worse, but how about this one? I didn't find this myself. Someone else posted the listing on the authentication thread.
> 
> (The seller ended the listing. I wonder if she reads here!)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bro...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Seller*  mia123jo*






   it looks like someone cut that patch out of another bag or made it themeselves then glued it into that bag!!!   these are some great teaching tools beenburned!!!!


----------



## doxielabmom

Hi All!

Wasn't sure where to post, as I am new to the forum, but I wanted to let you know that the Coach Factory stores have 50% off the entire store for Labor Day weekend!

Happy shopping!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

BeenBurned said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but it really made me laugh. (The listing was reported so it'll probably poof.) Thus, I'm posting pictures.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-PATCH...444?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3627d924
> 
> Seller *dacebibi
> 
> 
> *



Seems legit. LOL!


----------



## zaara10

doxielabmom said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Wasn't sure where to post, as I am new to the forum, but I wanted to let you know that the Coach Factory stores have 50% off the entire store for Labor Day weekend!
> 
> Happy shopping!



That's the same "sale" they have everyday of the year. The difference for Labor Day was that they changed the 50/30 clearance sale to 50/40.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Have you ever just seen a listing for a Coach bag and thought WTH? If you're going to treat it like this, just go buy a Walmart special. Ugh.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-16285-LEGACY-LEATHER-DUFFLE-SILVER-ROBIN-SHOULDER-BAG-/261269113353


----------



## whateve

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Have you ever just seen a listing for a Coach bag and thought WTH? If you're going to treat it like this, just go buy a Walmart special. Ugh.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-16285-LEGACY-LEATHER-DUFFLE-SILVER-ROBIN-SHOULDER-BAG-/261269113353


Wow! Why would anyone want to buy that?


----------



## zaara10

This made me laugh. Looks like a cognac rory or duffle to me


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Have you ever just seen a listing for a Coach bag and thought WTH? If you're going to treat it like this, just go buy a Walmart special. Ugh.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-16285-LEGACY-LEATHER-DUFFLE-SILVER-ROBIN-SHOULDER-BAG-/261269113353


Gosh I so hear that. I buy and sell and treat mine as good as I raised my children!  It's an expensive hobby and I respect good things when I see them.


----------



## Poncho

HI.

I called one of the outlets and they have a Madison Gathered Tote (black/gold), 20522, now $174 plus tax. 

1) Would you purchase this? And in what capacity would you use it? Not looking to use for hauling papers etc, but something to use out at weddings/ events etc. Is this too 'casual' versus other styles? I am not sure if I would be able to find other styles, and not too keen to spend too much on the bay. 

2) Another Madison Gathered Lindsay is also available, the style  number is F18643, after all discounts this comes to $232 inc tax. 
I have read up on the MFF and FP, and still trying to get a hang of this. I am confused as to why it has an F. Is the quality of this not like that of a FP item, and what are  the differences in quality, workmanship etc ?

Not sure where to post this, so thought chat should be ok. I would love feedback from anyone.

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Poncho said:


> HI.
> 
> I called one of the outlets and they have a Madison Gathered Tote (black/gold), 20522, now $174 plus tax.
> 
> 1) Would you purchase this? And in what capacity would you use it? Not looking to use for hauling papers etc, but something to use out at weddings/ events etc. Is this too 'casual' versus other styles? I am not sure if I would be able to find other styles, and not too keen to spend too much on the bay.
> 
> 2) Another Madison Gathered Lindsay is also available, the style  number is F18643, after all discounts this comes to $232 inc tax.
> I have read up on the MFF and FP, and still trying to get a hang of this. I am confused as to why it has an F. Is the quality of this not like that of a FP item, and what are  the differences in quality, workmanship etc ?
> 
> Not sure where to post this, so thought chat should be ok. I would love feedback from anyone.
> 
> Thank you!


If you talk to the outlets, all styles will have an F in the front of the style number. That is how they store them in their computer. The Lindsay and Madison tote are both FP items. I don't think the tote is casual at all.


----------



## zaara10

Poncho said:


> HI.
> 
> I called one of the outlets and they have a Madison Gathered Tote (black/gold), 20522, now $174 plus tax.
> 
> 1) Would you purchase this? And in what capacity would you use it? Not looking to use for hauling papers etc, but something to use out at weddings/ events etc. Is this too 'casual' versus other styles? I am not sure if I would be able to find other styles, and not too keen to spend too much on the bay.
> 
> 2) Another Madison Gathered Lindsay is also available, the style  number is F18643, after all discounts this comes to $232 inc tax.
> I have read up on the MFF and FP, and still trying to get a hang of this. I am confused as to why it has an F. Is the quality of this not like that of a FP item, and what are  the differences in quality, workmanship etc ?
> 
> Not sure where to post this, so thought chat should be ok. I would love feedback from anyone.
> 
> Thank you!



The gathered tote is beautiful & you found one @ an excellent price! I wouldn't pass it up. It's not casual at all. The gathered + gold hw w/ black leather make it dressy but still great for everyday use too.
The F is just part of the style #. This is definitely a boutique, FP bag.


----------



## Poncho

whateve said:


> If you talk to the outlets, all styles will have an F in the front of the style number. That is how they store them in their computer. The Lindsay and Madison tote are both FP items. I don't think the tote is casual at all.





zaara10 said:


> The gathered tote is beautiful & you found one @ an excellent price! I wouldn't pass it up. It's not casual at all. The gathered + gold hw w/ black leather make it dressy but still great for everyday use too.
> The F is just part of the style #. This is definitely a boutique, FP bag.



I appreciate the above responses. Thank you!

I ended up purchasing the Madison Gathered Lindsay, F18643 instead of the Madison gathered tote. The 2nd set of numbers on the creed begin with an F. 

Having purchased this bag (will decide whether to keep); what is the difference between this and a boutique similar bag? 

This is a gift for my soon to be college graduate daughter; she's has had her eyes on this bag for some time, but would rather not pay the steep price tag. 

Would you all keep this bag? 

Again..I certainly appreciate the help and guidance on tPF. You all are wonderful!


----------



## whateve

Poncho said:


> I appreciate the above responses. Thank you!
> 
> I ended up purchasing the Madison Gathered Lindsay, F18643 instead of the Madison gathered tote. The 2nd set of numbers on the creed begin with an F.
> 
> Having purchased this bag (will decide whether to keep); what is the difference between this and a boutique similar bag?
> 
> This is a gift for my soon to be college graduate daughter; she's has had her eyes on this bag for some time, but would rather not pay the steep price tag.
> 
> Would you all keep this bag?
> 
> Again..I certainly appreciate the help and guidance on tPF. You all are wonderful!


The full price version has a horse and carriage emblem on the front above the Coach lozenge. I've never compared the factory version to the full price version so I don't know if the quality differs. I think other people on the forum have gotten these and been happy with them. If it feels nice and looks nice to you, what else matters?


----------



## Jadis4742

Ugh, I'm just fuming. Evilbay seller sent me a Coach bag just SHOVED into a box - no tissue, no bag, no dustbag, no plastic grocery store bag! Just box --- Candace. AND they didn't even fold the handles down! Now one of the handles is bent, as well as the top edge. AND there's a deep pock mark that wasn't disclosed in the pictures or the listing. I sent a note. They are a power seller - whatever the eff that is - so I can't leave negative or neutral feedback until a week has passed! Ridiculous. They'll think I'll forget. I won't.


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> Ugh, I'm just fuming. Evilbay seller sent me a Coach bag just SHOVED into a box - no tissue, no bag, no dustbag, no plastic grocery store bag! Just box --- Candace. AND they didn't even fold the handles down! Now one of the handles is bent, as well as the top edge. AND there's a deep pock mark that wasn't disclosed in the pictures or the listing. I sent a note. They are a power seller - whatever the eff that is - so I can't leave negative or neutral feedback until a week has passed! Ridiculous. They'll think I'll forget. I won't.


What? You can't leave feedback because they are a powerseller? I never heard of that. A power seller is just someone who has gotten more than 100 positive feedbacks in a year. I'm sorry this happened to you. If the seller doesn't help, you can open a SNAD case. I wouldn't want to leave feedback anyway until the situation is resolved.


----------



## Jadis4742

whateve said:


> What? You can't leave feedback because they are a powerseller? I never heard of that. A power seller is just someone who has gotten more than 100 positive feedbacks in a year. I'm sorry this happened to you. If the seller doesn't help, you can open a SNAD case. I wouldn't want to leave feedback anyway until the situation is resolved.



Neither did I, until just now -


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> Neither did I, until just now -


Wow, I've never seen that. I wonder if it is only for Powersellers? I can see why they do it, though, because they want to give the seller an opportunity to make things right. If the Powerseller gets a negative, they might lose their Powerseller status.

The way I look at it, you have a better chance of getting them to try to make you happy if you haven't left feedback yet. The threat of the negative might be enough for them to try to correct the situation.


----------



## Younglove

Jadis4742 said:


> Ugh, I'm just fuming. Evilbay seller sent me a Coach bag just SHOVED into a box - no tissue, no bag, no dustbag, no plastic grocery store bag! Just box --- Candace. AND they didn't even fold the handles down! Now one of the handles is bent, as well as the top edge. AND there's a deep pock mark that wasn't disclosed in the pictures or the listing. I sent a note. They are a power seller - whatever the eff that is - so I can't leave negative or neutral feedback until a week has passed! Ridiculous. They'll think I'll forget. I won't.



This happened to me a few days ago too! In the auction pic the bag had a dust bag under it so I assumed the dust bag came with it--NOPE! It was just shoved into the ups box no bubble wrap no ghetto walmart bag packaging- nothing! So rude. And on top of that I noticed a small leather flake off on the crossbody strap. Oh well what can u do. That's the risk you take when buying used. Now if it was nwt I'd be beyond pissed it wasn't protected during shipping!


----------



## soccergirly87

Cute tasseled handbag Scentportable from Bath and Body Works!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

soccergirly87 said:


> Cute tasseled handbag Scentportable from Bath and Body Works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336376


OMG, too cute, lol! Thanks for posting... I NEED one


----------



## whateve

Who's getting the Billy Reid baseball glove?
http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...051-68016-en?cs=fwn&catId=5000000000000362301


----------



## zaara10

Does fp only order bags to their store if you purchase it? I'm interested in the new saffiano baby bag, but my fp doesn't carry baby bags. And I want to check it out before committing to a purchase.
Thanks.


----------



## Robicslady

Anyone else notice the Old Navy tassel fobs?!!  Also saw little purse fobs and some Legacy duff copies!


----------



## whateve

My daughter noticed that someone in her law school class was on tpf.


----------



## bluebellrose

bah i need a new wallet and a new bag.  My current one is kinda a mite tattered. i'm thinking of mixing and matching lol. A non designer brand bag and then a coach wallet on the inside xD


----------



## Jadis4742

I'm so torn! Here are the bags I'm debating for the FB 25% off:

Oak/Castle Blue Haley (seekingjans's pic)







Studded Haley 






Saff Black Violet Baby Bag






Saff Gunmetal N/S Tote






Small Phoebe in Gray Quartz






Which do you think has the LEAST chance of making it to outlets?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Jadis4742 said:


> I'm so torn! Here are the bags I'm debating for the FB 25% off:
> 
> Oak/Castle Blue Haley (seekingjans's pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studded Haley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saff Black Violet Baby Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saff Gunmetal N/S Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Phoebe in Gray Quartz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you think has the LEAST chance of making it to outlets?


 
Honey, ALL will go but some wills go to JAX for a while BUT
saff MOST DEFF!!!! HALEY with dark trim MOST DEFFF


----------



## Jadis4742

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Honey, ALL will go but some wills go to JAX for a while BUT
> saff MOST DEFF!!!! HALEY with dark trim MOST DEFFF


Then it's down to Studded Haley and Gray Quartz Phoebe, and honestly I can take the chance on missing out on Studded Haley. On the one hand, it fits my aesthetic, but on the other...well, it's brass. I wish they were gunmetal. And I already have my regular black Haley, which has the BEST leather out of all my bags. I want to cuddle it.

So...Gray Quartz Phoebe. This'll be interesting. I hate compartments, but this forum has made me fall in love...or at least serious like...with Phoebes, and this one is smaller, with a lavender lining, and is a cool-toned gray. These are some of my favorite things!


----------



## bluebellrose

google coach coupon, and there's a coupon for $100 off for a $300 perchase. I'm debating on getting a couple of wallets or just a bag and wallet.  I don't like switching wallets so i think i'll pick a designer brand one, but I hate dark colours and love bright pastel colours, so coach fits my taste.


----------



## whateve

Today at the outlets, I overheard a woman say to her child, "You love shoes, Grandma loves purses." I looked up and the grandma was carrying a Coach bag.


----------



## bluebellrose

lol, and i went for a coganc madison medium zip around. the lady even let me try my cc in the slot to test the wallet if it was really roomy.


----------



## dufflegirl

I noticed the old navy "fakes" too when I was in there! And just a couple months ago I bought the mustard mini duffle so it ticks me off that someone might mistake my beautiful bag for a plastic knockoff! lol side by side the old navy one looks like junk! and will probably look good for a week before falling apart!


----------



## dufflegirl

I have to post a certain number of times before I can post a thread to ask a question so I am asking here instead- I have bought 2 legacy swingpacks this summer-chambray and bright coral. WHY does the strap only detach on one side?  Is there a purpose that I don't realize to this? I cant figure it out. Thanks


----------



## zaara10

dufflegirl said:


> I have to post a certain number of times before I can post a thread to ask a question so I am asking here instead- I have bought 2 legacy swingpacks this summer-chambray and bright coral. WHY does the strap only detach on one side?  Is there a purpose that I don't realize to this? I cant figure it out. Thanks



It's so you can detach it & put it around your waist to create a fanny pack type bag.


----------



## bluebellrose

xD, i commented on coach fb that i was in love with one of the factory items and i got an invite the next day.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

zaara10 said:


> Does fp only order bags to their store if you purchase it? I'm interested in the new saffiano baby bag, but my fp doesn't carry baby bags. And I want to check it out before committing to a purchase.
> Thanks.


Yes, full price stores only order bags to be shipped to their store or to your home but it does not obligate you to keep it.  You can always return it if it's not what you like.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Younglove said:


> This happened to me a few days ago too! In the auction pic the bag had a dust bag under it so I assumed the dust bag came with it--NOPE! It was just shoved into the ups box no bubble wrap no ghetto walmart bag packaging- nothing! So rude. And on top of that I noticed a small leather flake off on the crossbody strap. Oh well what can u do. That's the risk you take when buying used. Now if it was nwt I'd be beyond pissed it wasn't protected during shipping!


I am so sorry to hear that because I have gotten and sold some beautiful bags on EBay and people tell me they are packaged just as good as if they had shopped at the store.  Please don't let one bag apple keep you from a good thing.


----------



## bluebellrose

lol and i'm back for more coach items. One is never enough haha.


----------



## zaara10

Syrenitytoo said:


> Yes, full price stores only order bags to be shipped to their store or to your home but it does not obligate you to keep it.  You can always return it if it's not what you like.



Thanks, but what I meant is, do u have to purchase it in order for it to arrive at their store. I didn't want to buy the bag until I saw it irl at the store before deciding to purchase it. 
I know coach has a great return policy, but I didn't want the big charge on my credit card.


----------



## anniethecat

zaara10 said:


> Thanks, but what I meant is, do u have to purchase it in order for it to arrive at their store. I didn't want to buy the bag until I saw it irl at the store before deciding to purchase it.
> I know coach has a great return policy, but I didn't want the big charge on my credit card.




Yes you have to purchase it to have it shipped to store.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

zaara10 said:


> Thanks, but what I meant is, do u have to purchase it in order for it to arrive at their store. I didn't want to buy the bag until I saw it irl at the store before deciding to purchase it.
> I know coach has a great return policy, but I didn't want the big charge on my credit card.



Yes you have to pay the money first as the store won't outlay for a purchase.


----------



## bluebellrose

@_@ for some reason i always come back to coach for wallets. Can't find other brands that match coach in wallet slots for their accordion zip.


----------



## coachluvr13

bluebellrose said:


> @_@ for some reason i always come back to coach for wallets. Can't find other brands that match coach in wallet slots for their accordion zip.


Same here - love them.


----------



## proffashionista

Interesting piece on Coach ....


----------



## bobbyjean

proffashionista said:


> View attachment 2377618
> View attachment 2377619
> View attachment 2377620
> 
> 
> Interesting piece on Coach ....



Very good article. Will be interesting to see where Coach heads.


----------



## bluebellrose

I think coach has found a nice niche in the north american market. For fp stuff anyways. Even though it's slightly more expensive than what others charge. Yet not so outrageous that there are customs officers that think your real coach bag is a fake, since it's an affordable brand.  I think they need to find a middle ground somewhere.


----------



## bluebellrose

dang it, it won't let me edit my post


> Recognizing that the recession has affected consumers&#8217; incomes and  expectations, Coach is reducing its average handbag price to less than  $300. Keeping its focus on customer needs, Coach seeks to maintain  profitability by selling greater volumes at lower prices.[4]  But, according to market research, consumers are still interested in  buying inspired fashion, says Reed Krakoff, Coach&#8217;s executive creative  director. Currently, Coach&#8217;s senior managers peruse sales numbers,  customers, and even floor plans for merchandise displays to gather such  data. This insight is reflected in Coach&#8217;s new, lower-priced &#8220;Poppy&#8221;  collection, whose development involved market testing in 9 Coach stores  and 23 department stores.


http://gbr.pepperdine.edu/2010/08/h...prehensive-application-of-market-orientation/

And this
http://dailyorange.com/2013/04/coac...r-ability-to-cater-to-young-old-demographics/


And it looks like the recession isn't over yet. lol

http://today.yougov.com/news/2013/09/18/great-recession-not-yet-over-most-americans/

so is what is coach trying to do? xD

I went with coach because i loved the bright colours coach was offering.


----------



## proffashionista

Am not copying and pasting entire article ... Just the headline and opening in screen shot one, as source for others to find if they want to read this I. It's entirety. 

But what is so interesting here? What this source is saying about outlets ... Distance from FP as well as not offering deletes at outlet for at least one year after a bag is released?! That isn't right, COH investors. 

Will keep buying my bags and shorting COH, at least for now.....


----------



## tannedsilk

proffashionista said:


> View attachment 2383526
> 
> Am not copying and pasting entire article ... Just the headline and opening in screen shot one, as source for others to find if they want to read this I. It's entirety.
> 
> But what is so interesting here? What this source is saying about outlets ... Distance from FP as well as not offering deletes at outlet for at least one year after a bag is released?! That isn't right, COH investors.
> 
> Will keep buying my bags and shorting COH, at least for now.....
> View attachment 2383531



They need a new insider for their COH info.  I both the outlets are no more than 10 miles from their flagship store in Mall at Millenia......

Good article, thanks for posting.


----------



## whateve

proffashionista said:


> View attachment 2383526
> 
> Am not copying and pasting entire article ... Just the headline and opening in screen shot one, as source for others to find if they want to read this I. It's entirety.
> 
> But what is so interesting here? What this source is saying about outlets ... Distance from FP as well as not offering deletes at outlet for at least one year after a bag is released?! That isn't right, COH investors.
> 
> Will keep buying my bags and shorting COH, at least for now.....
> View attachment 2383531


Another reporter who didn't check facts. I'm also pretty sure they can't prohibit other retailers from discounting their products. That's why it's called "suggested" retail price. The third party stores like Macy's, etc., have plenty of sales on Coach.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Another reporter who didn't check facts. I'm also pretty sure they can't prohibit other retailers from discounting their products. That's why it's called "suggested" retail price. The third party stores like Macy's, etc., have plenty of sales on Coach.


I think they can do that. Uggs does it too. 

About a year ago, I was told by an SA at Macy's that Coach said they could no longer reduce items to 50 and 70% off but instead, those items would be returned to Coach. (My own theory is that Coach would send it to the outlets.) She told me that the maximum sales and clearance would be 25% off (plus any coupon adjustments) and the only items that would go to 50% would be random returns that may not have been purchased at that particular store. 

And since then, finding items for more than 25% off has been tough.


----------



## tannedsilk

BeenBurned said:


> I think they can do that. Uggs does it too.
> 
> About a year ago, I was told by an SA at Macy's that Coach said they could no longer reduce items to 50 and 70% off but instead, those items would be returned to Coach. (My own theory is that Coach would send it to the outlets.) She told me that the maximum sales and clearance would be 25% off (plus any coupon adjustments) and the only items that would go to 50% would be random returns that may not have been purchased at that particular store.
> 
> *And since then, finding items for more than 25% off has been tough*.



Really?   Macys have sales on Coach all the time.  At the moment they are running a spend 300 get 100 off promotion, good thru Nov 5.  Last week was a one day sale with 25 off regular and 25/25 off clearance.  Macys have some great Coach deals!


----------



## BeenBurned

tannedsilk said:


> Really?   Macys have sales on Coach all the time.  At the moment they are running a spend 300 get 100 off promotion, good thru Nov 5.  Last week was a one day sale with 25 off regular and 25/25 off clearance.  Macys have some great Coach deals!


The way it was explained to me is that Coach has to approve the sales and which items can go on sale and/or be marked down. Perhaps it's something in the small print of the contract retailers have to sign when agreeing to be authorized sellers? 

(BTW, I've not seen the $100 off $300 at Macy's. Are they copying Coach's PCE?)


----------



## tannedsilk

BeenBurned said:


> The way it was explained to me is that Coach has to approve the sales and which items can go on sale and/or be marked down. Perhaps it's something in the small print of the contract retailers have to sign when agreeing to be authorized sellers?
> 
> (BTW, I've not seen the $100 off $300 at Macy's. Are they copying Coach's PCE?)



I'm pretty sure they are mimicking the PCE/targeted offers.  There was a very small sign on the counter.

I'm not sure how much say Coach has when it comes to department store pricing.  It was my understanding that Macys/Dillards buy the merchandise outright, but it would be understandable if there was some kind or moratorium as to how long they must offer them at full price.  When the studded stuff debuted a month or so ago they had a 25/20 off sale.  The studded duffle went from 398 to 238, and that was a brand new item.


----------



## ssma1221

How popular is coach in America? 
and Can anyone recommend me what model is the best?


----------



## jane

I'm pretty sure Coach is the most popular handbag brand in America, if you mean most well-known or total volume of sales. As for the "best" one, that's up to the individual to decide based on their needs and taste.


----------



## jane

So I've been feeling like I need a ban after buying the borough bag, even with 25% off it's around $450 and that's a bit much for me given the other fall bags I have acquired. My wallet needs a break!

To get some perspective, I clicked over to the Chanel board just out of curiosity and saw that their new "it" bag, which is a small-ish crossbody flap, costs $3900.  I knew Chanel was pricy but omg.

So. Now that borough bag is a BARGAIN! Yeah!!


----------



## qudz104

Please, can anyone with the phoebe or another bag of that leather comment on how it's holding up? I love how sod got is but I'm scared ill scratch it up. Is it durable? my sand rory can really take a beating.


----------



## Caspin22

qudz104 said:


> Please, can anyone with the phoebe or another bag of that leather comment on how it's holding up? I love how sod got is but I'm scared ill scratch it up. Is it durable? my sand rory can really take a beating.




I use my Phoebes a LOT and they look brand spanking new. The leather is very durable. Remember...it once served to keep a cow dry.


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

jane said:


> So I've been feeling like I need a ban after buying the borough bag, even with 25% off it's around $450 and that's a bit much for me given the other fall bags I have acquired. My wallet needs a break!
> 
> To get some perspective, I clicked over to the Chanel board just out of curiosity and saw that their new "it" bag, which is a small-ish crossbody flap, costs $3900.  I knew Chanel was pricy but omg.
> 
> So. Now that borough bag is a BARGAIN! Yeah!!



ROFL! I just told my husband this afternoon that he should be glad that I have a Coach fixation because it could have been LV or Chanel.... In reality, I have managed to acquire 18 Coach bags (3 FOS with PCE and the rest outlet), and still have not hit the price of that Chanel "it bag"!!!


----------



## missjay7

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> ROFL! I just told my husband this afternoon that he should be glad that I have a Coach fixation because it could have been LV or Chanel.... In reality, I have managed to acquire 18 Coach bags (3 FOS with PCE and the rest outlet), and still have not hit the price of that Chanel "it bag"!!!



That's so true! The total cost of my entire coach collection is under what that one single Chanel bag costs (most it being FOS, PCE, or ebay finds)... That does make me feel far less guilty for having so many bags lol thanks jane!


----------



## jane

Not to mention it's an "it" (read: trendy) bag, which is not even that special imo, so in a few years, it will be dated! Yikes.

I guess if you're so rich that dropping over four grand on a little handbag is NBD more power to you, but if I had that kind of disposable cash, I'd get a couple more borough bags and then spend the rest on a lot of beautiful new furniture and rugs for my house


----------



## bluebellrose

i love the winter collection! the madison small kelsey satchel in leather is huge and gorgeous. Just exactly what i was searching for. Wish it could be in saffanio as well. Be great for useage in the elements. @_@ I was hoping for something that could stand more against the elements. Now i can't decide xD. legacy double gusset crossbody in leather is gorgeous too and the right size as well. Not too expensive as well


----------



## qudz104

Canderson22 said:


> I use my Phoebes a LOT and they look brand spanking new. The leather is very durable. Remember...it once served to keep a cow dry.




Thanks! That is true but some leathers scratch easier then others and I'd be devastated if that happened lol.


----------



## Trudysmom

I bought Apple leather products. What do you all use? Coach moisturizer, Apple...What helps scratches? So far I don't have any on my Coach bags.


----------



## HollyDucky

Hello all!  I'm new to tPF and to COACH as I will be receiving my very FIRST Coach purse and wallet set as an early Christmas/bday gift from my very awesome sister on Wednesday!!!

I am SO excited!!!  I am have drooling over this set since like AUGUST and in a mere two days it will be in my hands!!!  

So, I'm sure I'll be around, looking at how to take care of my new baby!


----------



## whateve

HollyDucky said:


> Hello all!  I'm new to tPF and to COACH as I will be receiving my very FIRST Coach purse and wallet set as an early Christmas/bday gift from my very awesome sister on Wednesday!!!
> 
> I am SO excited!!!  I am have drooling over this set since like AUGUST and in a mere two days it will be in my hands!!!
> 
> So, I'm sure I'll be around, looking at how to take care of my new baby!


Congratulations and welcome to the purse forum! I'd love to see pictures of your new goodies!

BTW: My daughter's name is Holly and she had a teacher that called her HollyDucky!


----------



## whateve

Trudysmom said:


> I bought Apple leather products. What do you all use? Coach moisturizer, Apple...What helps scratches? So far I don't have any on my Coach bags.


A little late here, but the best conditioner to cover scratches is Blackrock Leather 'n' Rich.


----------



## Mariquel

Hope everyone in the Midwest is safe and sound after those tornadoes!


----------



## IngaBritt

Yes, I hope so, too.


----------



## bluebellrose

lol since older coach items stands the test of time, I decided to take a peek at an old wallet my mom gave me. @_@ Somehow i think it might be a defunct older generation designer brand. I don't even recognize the brand. the leather still good after twenty good years sitting in my sock drawer. Unfortunately there's a hole in the coin pocket lining. It's sorta built like the coach madison skinny. only the bottom half is built like the madison checkbook wallet. Too bad i don't have an old coach item lying around.


----------



## Wishsong

TnC said:


> i feel the same way too! I have a few coach bags that i haven't used in a long time. One of them i haven't even touched in about two years i think. But theres something inside me that doesn't wanna let them go. I was also thinking of just giving it to my mom or sis so i would still be able to "visit" them.




I soooo totally get u! I first try to sell them thinking I could fund my new purchases. Then a bday or Xmas comes and I end up giving them to my Mom, sisters, cousins. And I feel very happy cuz I know I get to see them every now and then


----------



## Mariquel

I can't believe they killed Det. Carter.  POI won't be the same!


----------



## BeenBurned

reposting elsewhere.

(Sorry, the attached images aren't being removed with the edit.)


----------



## whateve

Mariquel said:


> I can't believe they killed Det. Carter.  POI won't be the same!


I wish I hadn't seen this. I haven't watched it yet!


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> I wish I hadn't seen this. I haven't watched it yet!



Oh I'm sorry!  Thought that posting the day after would be safe!  :shame:


----------



## HappySilly

Mariquel said:


> ....



Morning!  Can you clear some space in your mailbox?  It's full so messages can't be sent. Thanks!


----------



## Mariquel

HappySilly said:


> Morning!  Can you clear some space in your mailbox?  It's full so messages can't be sent. Thanks!




Good morning to you, too!  OK, cleared a couple.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mariquel said:


> I can't believe they killed Det. Carter. POI won't be the same!


 

Spoilers!!!  Not everyone has watched yet.


----------



## anniethecat

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Spoilers!!!  Not everyone has watched yet.




Totally know what you mean!  I read that post and was like...AHHHHHH!!!!!  Where is the SPOILER ALERT!


----------



## bluebellrose

what are you planning to get next pce? I don't know what i'm getting. I'm hoping since it's black friday it'll be a heavier discount but meh


----------



## Mariquel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Spoilers!!!  Not everyone has watched yet.





anniethecat said:


> Totally know what you mean!  I read that post and was like...AHHHHHH!!!!!  Where is the SPOILER ALERT!



Sorry, you guys, really wasn't thinking!  Thought it was safe the next day.


----------



## anniethecat

Mariquel said:


> Sorry, you guys, really wasn't thinking!  Thought it was safe the next day.




No worries


----------



## whateve

Mariquel said:


> Sorry, you guys, really wasn't thinking!  Thought it was safe the next day.


I watched it last night and I kept waiting for it! Don't worry about it. Your post made me want to catch up on the episodes I had missed.


----------



## skeptik

Oh wow, this is a new one for me. The "Coach Willis" fraud I posted yesterday? In the authenticate thread (Page 536, post 8037) was reviewed & refunded immediately by PP. I called because I was floored by the turnaround time.

What shocked me even more is they instructed me NOT to return it. I was told to DESTROY it! 

As of now, I have bought and sold maybe two to three dozen vintage Coach bags. I have kept about a dozen for myself. Out of that number I have been burned with three fake vintage bags, including this one. This is the first time I have ever been specifically instructed to destroy a bag. 

OF COURSE I would NEVER gift or sell a bag if I had any doubts whatsoever. It sits here, eyeballing me. I am hesitant to return it for fear it will be sold to an unsuspecting buyer & have been specifically instructed NOT to.

So, what do you think I should do? Destroy it immediatley as I have been told to do? Use it as a case for make up? Let my kiddo tote peanut butter sandwiches to school in it? Post it on my blogs as a detailed example of a FAKE Willis and then destroy?

Please advise.


----------



## jane

Up cycle the leather... you could make cool bracelets out of it, or make tassle keyfobs. Lots of repurposing possibilities.


----------



## skeptik

jane said:


> Up cycle the leather... you could make cool bracelets out of it, or make tassle keyfobs. Lots of repurposing possibilities.


Oh I do like those tassel keyfobs. A part of me just thought about keeping the damned thing and carrying it when I wore my faux engagement ring. Kind of like a "safety" in case I got mugged.

I've also considered returning it with "this is a fake Coach" scrawled across but that seems--
childish.


----------



## whateve

skeptik said:


> Oh wow, this is a new one for me. The "Coach Willis" fraud I posted yesterday? In the authenticate thread (Page 536, post 8037) was reviewed & refunded immediately by PP. I called because I was floored by the turnaround time.
> 
> What shocked me even more is they instructed me NOT to return it. I was told to DESTROY it!
> 
> As of now, I have bought and sold maybe two to three dozen vintage Coach bags. I have kept about a dozen for myself. Out of that number I have been burned with three fake vintage bags, including this one. This is the first time I have ever been specifically instructed to destroy a bag.
> 
> OF COURSE I would NEVER gift or sell a bag if I had any doubts whatsoever. It sits here, eyeballing me. I am hesitant to return it for fear it will be sold to an unsuspecting buyer & have been specifically instructed NOT to.
> 
> So, what do you think I should do? Destroy it immediatley as I have been told to do? Use it as a case for make up? Let my kiddo tote peanut butter sandwiches to school in it? Post it on my blogs as a detailed example of a FAKE Willis and then destroy?
> 
> Please advise.


You can cut out the creed or anything that says Coach. Then you can use the rest for whatever you like. I have a fake I haven't destroyed. If I ever get rid of it, I'll remove the creed. I'm already using the strap with another bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mariquel said:


> Sorry, you guys, really wasn't thinking!  Thought it was safe the next day.


 
Just got back to this thread - no worries here, either.  It was a reflex reaction like, "hey wait a minute!"  LOL.

We do tend to dvr a lot in my house and take our time to watch programs.  And I usually avoid spoilers on certain shows.  Sometimes it works, sometimes not.  LOL.


----------



## BeenBurned

skeptik said:


> Oh wow, this is a new one for me. The "Coach Willis" fraud I posted yesterday? In the authenticate thread (Page 536, post 8037) was reviewed & refunded immediately by PP. I called because I was floored by the turnaround time.
> 
> What shocked me even more is they instructed me NOT to return it. I was told to DESTROY it!
> 
> As of now, I have bought and sold maybe two to three dozen vintage Coach bags. I have kept about a dozen for myself. Out of that number I have been burned with three fake vintage bags, including this one. This is the first time I have ever been specifically instructed to destroy a bag.
> 
> OF COURSE I would NEVER gift or sell a bag if I had any doubts whatsoever. It sits here, eyeballing me. I am hesitant to return it for fear it will be sold to an unsuspecting buyer & have been specifically instructed NOT to.
> 
> So, what do you think I should do? Destroy it immediatley as I have been told to do? Use it as a case for make up? Let my kiddo tote peanut butter sandwiches to school in it? Post it on my blogs as a detailed example of a FAKE Willis and then destroy?
> 
> Please advise.


I haven't heard of this happening with Coach bags and I have mixed sentiments when ebay and/or Paypal require a buyer to destroy an item. 

In your case, the bag was definitely fake and should never have been sold, but on the ebay forum, there have been instances where authentic bags have been ordered to be destroyed. In some of those cases, it's suspected that the buyers either submitted authentications from a different fake bag and received a refund and the "free" genuine item or other cases where an authenticator erred in deeming authentic bags as fake. 

I wonder if there's a history of your seller getting a fake returned and relisting it. If ebay knows of a history, they might be more apt to act as they did in this case.


----------



## Mariquel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just got back to this thread - no worries here, either.  It was a reflex reaction like, "hey wait a minute!"  LOL.
> 
> We do tend to dvr a lot in my house and take our time to watch programs.  And I usually avoid spoilers on certain shows.  Sometimes it works, sometimes not.  LOL.



And I was posting from my little non-techie world; didn't realize that they were so many of you that recorded that to watch later.  I had actually posted that after I saw a newscast about the cast's reaction to the episode.  I was definitely in mourning, and was reaching out to fellow mourners.

Thanks for being understanding.  If you watch it anytime soon, I'd be curious to know how you feel about the turn in events.


----------



## jailnurse93

I'm a huge leather fiend so of course I love belts and have tons of them. I watched ebay vigilantly for the longest time for a vintage Donna Katz Leopard belt and finally found a beautiful one last January for $5.00 plus shipping!! DK made several cool belts beside the Leopard so I look for other ones also. Today I spy another Leopard belt at a very good price if anyone is interested! The leather on these belts is unbelievably thick. THey are very, very heavy belts and not vanity sized so ask for measurements from the seller if you're interested! There are a few other belts on ebay that claim to be Donna Katz Leopard belts and they are priced super duper high--they are not the real thing at all. This is the real thing and it is not my auction!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Donna-Katz-...61412?pt=US_Women_s_Belts&hash=item2a3339efe4


----------



## ling6621

I returned two bags that i ordered from online coach factory to the store last week
And an saleswoman said that she can only refund them for store credit.but later she offer me complimentary shipping to sent the two bags back to the warehouse so that i can get the refund back to my card. And she said i can get the tracking number within 2 or 3 days. But it been a week that i havent gotten the tracking number.  should i just call the store? or it doesn't matter, just wait for 2-3 weeks?


----------



## whateve

ling6621 said:


> I returned two bags that i ordered from online coach factory to the store last week
> And an saleswoman said that she can only refund them for store credit.but later she offer me complimentary shipping to sent the two bags back to the warehouse so that i can get the refund back to my card. And she said i can get the tracking number within 2 or 3 days. But it been a week that i havent gotten the tracking number.  should i just call the store? or it doesn't matter, just wait for 2-3 weeks?


Did you return it to a FP store? If you had returned it to an outlet, you could have gotten a refund. I've never had a store give me a tracking number when I order things. I think you would have to call the store to ask for it. I think it takes a few weeks to get your refund from JAX.


----------



## ling6621

whateve said:


> Did you return it to a FP store? If you had returned it to an outlet, you could have gotten a refund. I've never had a store give me a tracking number when I order things. I think you would have to call the store to ask for it. I think it takes a few weeks to get your refund from JAX.




yes, i returned it to a full price store....


----------



## ashi112211

Hi,

This is my first post in Coach forum and I can't wait to become a part of fabulous coach community.  I've a quick question, does anyone know how much Coach woven Laila costed in the outlet clearance?

Thanks so much


----------



## OllieO

ashi112211 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post in Coach forum and I can't wait to become a part of fabulous coach community.  I've a quick question, does anyone know how much Coach woven Laila costed in the outlet clearance?
> 
> Thanks so much



Hi, and welcome to the Coach forum!!  I purchased by Coach woven Laila at the outlet back in June and paid around $300 for it.


----------



## ashi112211

OllieO said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Coach forum!!  I purchased by Coach woven Laila at the outlet back in June and paid around $300 for it.



Thanks so much for your help. I'm thinking to buy Woven Laila and was offered $300+shipping. Just wanted to make sure if its an ok deal. Can't wait to receive it.

Thanks again and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Sarah03

ashi112211 said:


> Thanks so much for your help. I'm thinking to buy Woven Laila and was offered $300+shipping. Just wanted to make sure if its an ok deal. Can't wait to receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again and have a wonderful weekend.




Sounds like a good deal to me!  Woven Laila is gorgeous!  Post pics when you get her!! 

Welcome to the Coach forum!


----------



## OllieO

ashi112211 said:


> Thanks so much for your help. I'm thinking to buy Woven Laila and was offered $300+shipping. Just wanted to make sure if its an ok deal. Can't wait to receive it.
> 
> Thanks again and have a wonderful weekend.



You are welcome!!  I think you will be pleased with the woven Laila.  It's  great bag!!  Post pictures when you get it!!


----------



## Pinkpianos

Yay, my first post here!

I've seen some pictures of the Penny, is she discontinued? I can't seem to find it in cognac on the official website.


----------



## gardienne

First post in the Coach forum!

I don't remember what thread here I was looking at the other day, but I just spoke with someone at Coach about the Kelsey bag, and the larger one (style no. 28090, 15.75 in x 11.00 in x 4.75 in) doesn't have an in-store date yet but they may be available to purchase now if you call a warehouse. Thought some of you might find this helpful so I thought I'd pass it on!


----------



## frivofrugalista

gardienne said:


> but I just spoke with someone at Coach about the Kelsey bag,


I tried to order this weekend and nothing available. So I sure hope I can order now. Thanks for heads-up!


----------



## Koo_Korp

Hi new to the forum, bit of a Coach junkie!! I have basically an accessory of every thing Coach (heels, loafers, flats, sneakers, hand bags, clutches)! I don't if it's just me, but they seem to be the only shoes I can wear right out of the box with no "break in" time! I'm a 9.5 but have a narrow high arch. Does anyone else notice this? I have other shoes that kill my feet until I break them in, not Coach! I actually just got a pair of Coach signature suede Faith winter boots in 10 M (due to wearing a heavier sock) and now I need to somehow convince the hubby they have been part of my wardrobe for years....he doesn't seem to appreciate them as much as I do  we will see how it goes! As they were quite a find since they are out if stock, paid a bit for them, $299.99 plus tax, too much or worth it??


----------



## Koo_Korp

gardienne said:


> First post in the Coach forum!
> 
> I don't remember what thread here I was looking at the other day, but I just spoke with someone at Coach about the Kelsey bag, and the larger one (style no. 28090, 15.75 in x 11.00 in x 4.75 in) doesn't have an in-store date yet but they may be available to purchase now if you call a warehouse. Thought some of you might find this helpful so I thought I'd pass it on!


You have a specific warehouse number? Would love it!!


----------



## whateve

Koo_Korp said:


> Hi new to the forum, bit of a Coach junkie!! I have basically an accessory of every thing Coach (heels, loafers, flats, sneakers, hand bags, clutches)! I don't if it's just me, but they seem to be the only shoes I can wear right out of the box with no "break in" time! I'm a 9.5 but have a narrow high arch. Does anyone else notice this? I have other shoes that kill my feet until I break them in, not Coach! I actually just got a pair of Coach signature suede Faith winter boots in 10 M (due to wearing a heavier sock) and now I need to somehow convince the hubby they have been part of my wardrobe for years....he doesn't seem to appreciate them as much as I do  we will see how it goes! As they were quite a find since they are out if stock, paid a bit for them, $299.99 plus tax, too much or worth it??


This is a good place to come if you are a Coach junkie! Welcome to the forum. I have some Coach shoes but I don't find them to be that comfortable. Congratulations to you for finding some great boots that you love! It seems like I spend all my time trying to convince my hubby that I've had "this old thing" for years!


----------



## gardienne

Koo_Korp said:


> You have a specific warehouse number? Would love it!!



i haven't called myself, but the number i was given was 888-262-6224!


----------



## Jadis4742

Pulled the trigger on a gunmetal N/S saffiano tote off ebay!

...so watch it be at my outlet when I do returns for half of what I paid...


----------



## suntenya

HI Ladies! (and any men there may be who love coach ) I am new to purse forum and I love both Coach and Dooney. Just a minute ago I ordered the legacy chelsea in the pebbled leather in ruby red for $169! I know it is a slightly older bag but I thought that was such a good deal and it is new with tags! I am so excited to see it!


----------



## Koo_Korp

Thanks!!


----------



## davisgoff

Im new to the forum. I just got the Kristin Sage Round Satchel in Navy. Still looking for the Jade. I also Love Dooney and Michael Kors bags.


----------



## Mariquel

davisgoff said:


> Im new to the forum. I just got the Kristin Sage Round Satchel in Navy. Still looking for the Jade. I also Love Dooney and Michael Kors bags.



Welcome aboard, davisgoff!  Love the same brands!


----------



## Mariquel

I hope rilcruz and lubbtoshop do their '12 Days of Christmas" this year.   I love that tradition.


----------



## BeenBurned

I thought this was very funny. 

Well, at least she's "honest" about it!!

And the description: *This is a fake wallet it has a pink stamp defect on the front of the  wallet that is noticable but you may be able to wash it out otherwise it  looks genuine but its fake!!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fake-Brown-...n-/151191504458?pt=Wallet&hash=item2333b7464a

The listing will probably disappear so here's a screenshot:


----------



## justlucy

hello all,
so i just purchased this coach Mini Madeline satchel with Gathered Twisted Leather (vermillion), at the Coach boutique. Now, this didn't have a tag, so the SA used the code of another bag, which made me super hesitant. (but I'm sure this is real)

So i was wondering, do any of these bags come with a dust bag? Or is it just mine? (majorly suspecting as it looked like a semi-clearance) 

Also got a magenta wallet (Pop Stud With Wristlet, i think the tag reads), which also did not have a dust bag. 

Looking through the forums, i believe there was some discussion about "small leather goods" not having dustbags, and a few threads down, they said that the Mini doesn't come with a dustbag. Does that also apply to the twisted leather i got? And the wristlet/wallet count as a "small leather good"?

And can I go back and ask the SA for dust bags? Like she specifically said for my Mini that "Oh, there's no dust bag"
Does that mean there's supposed to be one and it's not there, or that there isn't supposed to be one?

sorry for the uber long post,
lucy


----------



## whateve

justlucy said:


> hello all,
> so i just purchased this coach Mini Madeline satchel with Gathered Twisted Leather (vermillion), at the Coach boutique. Now, this didn't have a tag, so the SA used the code of another bag, which made me super hesitant. (but I'm sure this is real)
> 
> So i was wondering, do any of these bags come with a dust bag? Or is it just mine? (majorly suspecting as it looked like a semi-clearance)
> 
> Also got a magenta wallet (Pop Stud With Wristlet, i think the tag reads), which also did not have a dust bag.
> 
> Looking through the forums, i believe there was some discussion about "small leather goods" not having dustbags, and a few threads down, they said that the Mini doesn't come with a dustbag. Does that also apply to the twisted leather i got? And the wristlet/wallet count as a "small leather good"?
> 
> And can I go back and ask the SA for dust bags? Like she specifically said for my Mini that "Oh, there's no dust bag"
> Does that mean there's supposed to be one and it's not there, or that there isn't supposed to be one?
> 
> sorry for the uber long post,
> lucy


Smaller bags, wallets and wristlets don't normally come with dustbags, but I have gotten a couple of wallets that had dustbags stuffed inside. I have no idea what determines it. They have extra dustbags at the boutique. I have had SAs give me a different dustbag than the one that came with the bag.  I have also called the 800 Coach number to get a dustbag when the bag I ordered didn't have one - but it was supposed to. There is already another thread on the forum that confirms the mini Madeline doesn't come with a dustbag.


----------



## justlucy

whateve said:


> Smaller bags, wallets and wristlets don't normally come with dustbags, but I have gotten a couple of wallets that had dustbags stuffed inside. I have no idea what determines it. They have extra dustbags at the boutique. I have had SAs give me a different dustbag than the one that came with the bag.  I have also called the 800 Coach number to get a dustbag when the bag I ordered didn't have one - but it was supposed to. There is already another thread on the forum that confirms the mini Madeline doesn't come with a dustbag.



Oh, sorry! Yes, I wasn't sure if it was confirmed or just an opinion.
I went to the store the next day, and asked for a dust bag. the SA was extremely nice, and went to get one from the back, and said the exact same thing.
Thanks whateve!


----------



## KricketCollects

Not sure how I missed this thread, but here I am now! I'm new to the forum but not to Coach!  My first bag was a Coach Dinky (now the Penny) in the dark green with the British Tan trim. I was a freshman in HS (1988!!). I've come by my love for Coach honestly through my mom and grandmother.    I'm lucky enough to have a husband that doesn't mind my addiction too much....  

I've enjoyed reading so much lately, beginning this summer before I brought home my Phoebe.  I stayed away for awhile and then started to nose around again prior to F&F.  I've learned being here makes me spend money!  Haha!


----------



## whateve

KricketCollects said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread, but here I am now! I'm new to the forum but not to Coach!  My first bag was a Coach Dinky (now the Penny) in the dark green with the British Tan trim. I was a freshman in HS (1988!!). I've come by my love for Coach honestly through my mom and grandmother.    I'm lucky enough to have a husband that doesn't mind my addiction too much....
> 
> I've enjoyed reading so much lately, beginning this summer before I brought home my Phoebe.  I stayed away for awhile and then started to nose around again prior to F&F.  I've learned being here makes me spend money!  Haha!


Welcome to the forum! Does this look like your dinky bag?


----------



## whateve

justlucy said:


> Oh, sorry! Yes, I wasn't sure if it was confirmed or just an opinion.
> I went to the store the next day, and asked for a dust bag. the SA was extremely nice, and went to get one from the back, and said the exact same thing.
> Thanks whateve!


You're welcome. I'm glad you got a dust bag.


----------



## KricketCollects

whateve said:


> Welcome to the forum! Does this look like your dinky bag?




Yes!  My mom and I were talking about it tonight. What was the name of that green?


----------



## whateve

KricketCollects said:


> Yes!  My mom and I were talking about it tonight. What was the name of that green?


I don't know for sure but my guess is "forest green," since I've seen that name on some swatches from around that time.


----------



## KricketCollects

whateve said:


> I don't know for sure but my guess is "forest green," since I've seen that name on some swatches from around that time.




Ok, that name popped up in our discussion.  Thanks!


----------



## coachgirl555

Need everyone's help.... this person stole my picture again .. I think it's the same person who used my picture b4... please help me report her.... I do not have an ebay account and my hubby will not let me message or report her on his account... he doesn't understand it's not just a picture she is pulling something on the poor buyers .. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Legac...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2587823d98


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> Need everyone's help.... this person stole my picture again .. I think it's the same person who used my picture b4... please help me report her.... I do not have an ebay account and my hubby will not let me message or report her on his account... he doesn't understand it's not just a picture she is pulling something on the poor buyers .. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Legac...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2587823d98


Only the owner of the picture can report her. When I go to report the picture theft, I get this message : The listing has pictures or text taken from your eBay listing without  your permission. If the pictures or text belong to someone else, please  contact the owner so they can report it to us directly.
I'm sorry I can't help.

Hopefully, members of tpf will see this and not buy from this shady seller.


----------



## Zelda23

I wasn't sure if to ask this here or in the Reference area. But does anyone know the sku of a particular bag that came out in Winter 2010. It was in the Madison collection, the name of it was, I believe, Madison Larger Shoulder Bag. It came in leather, patent and suede. 

This is a link to a patent version. (I hope that's okay to post, it's not my bag.) I am looking for the style number of the suede version. It was my favorite bag at the time but out the budget, and I would love to be able to keep an out for it online.


----------



## BeenBurned

coachgirl555 said:


> Need everyone's help.... this person stole my picture again .. I think it's the same person who used my picture b4... please help me report her.... I do not have an ebay account and my hubby will not let me message or report her on his account... he doesn't understand it's not just a picture she is pulling something on the poor buyers .. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Legac...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2587823d98





whateve said:


> Only the owner of the picture can report her. When I go to report the picture theft, I get this message : The listing has pictures or text taken from your eBay listing without  your permission. If the pictures or text belong to someone else, please  contact the owner so they can report it to us directly.
> I'm sorry I can't help.
> 
> Hopefully, members of tpf will see this and not buy from this shady seller.





coachgirl555 said:


> Last photo in this auction  is mine and was  stolen (I'm sure the other pics are also) ... Please help me get it  down... Thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Legac...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2587823d98





Hyacinth said:


> The owner of stolen photos is the only one who  can report them to Ebay. There's nothing anyone else can do unless  another photo owner spots photos stolen from her.


You might want to write to the other TPF member(s) whose pictures were stolen. (It appears that seller  cocofuchsia likes to steal pictures from TPF.

The second picture was stolen from this post: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ya...other-fall-purchases-792336.html#post23550824

And the third picture was stolen from here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my...y-wristlets-allow-me-774672.html#post22874390


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> You might want to write to the other TPF member(s) whose pictures were stolen. (It appears that seller  cocofuchsia likes to steal pictures from TPF.
> 
> The second picture was stolen from this post:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/ya...other-fall-purchases-792336.html#post23550824
> 
> And the third picture was stolen from here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my...y-wristlets-allow-me-774672.html#post22874390


The purse was sold last night using the stolen pictures so the seller got away with it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> The purse was sold last night using the stolen pictures so the seller got away with it.


Unfortunately, coachgirl555 first reported that seller stealing her picture back in March 2013. For nearly a year, the seller has been stealing pictures and getting away with it. And people wonder why I get so frustrated with picture thieves.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Unfortunately, coachgirl555 first reported that seller stealing her picture back in March 2013. For nearly a year, the seller has been stealing pictures and getting away with it. And people wonder why I get so frustrated with picture thieves.


I'm on the phone with ebay for a different reason and I asked about the photo theft. The person on the phone said that unless there is a copyright or it was stolen from another ebay listing, there isn't anything they will do about it.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm on the phone with ebay for a different reason and I asked about the photo theft. The person on the phone said that unless there is a copyright or it was stolen from another ebay listing, there isn't anything they will do about it.


That's not true. If you post pictures elsewhere and don't have an ebay listing to reference, you can apply to become VeRO. Then you can report listings using a different reporting method and in fact, listings removed by Vero carry a heavier account ding than those stolen from an ebay listing.

(I report through vero when my Bonz images are stolen and I can tell you that it works.)

I recommend that those who post pictures here on TPF or list on sites other than ebay apply for VeRO. 

http://pages.ebay.com/help/tp/vero-rights-owner.html


----------



## BeenBurned

I laughed at this seller's "honesty" in the title and in describing her bags. (Note that both creeds had NT-4115 as the serial numbers.)

In case the listing disappears, here's the evidence and description. 

_I bought these two purses recently at a flea market on the Upper East Side in New York City.  

The Navy bag has a strap with one attached side and one side with a  lobster claw clasp, and can be used as a wristlet or a shoulder bag.  

The sky blue bag has two lobster claw clasps, and therefore can be  converted to a wristlet or a clutch bag, by removing the strap entirely.  The sky blue bag also has a metal logo tag attached. 

Both bags have a "C" signature logo design in fabric and are trimmed  in solid leather and have leather straps and silver toned hardware.  Both bags are fully lined. 

 I do not believe that these are authentic, because the serial  number on the creed inside is not a legitimate style number. They are  however, still great looking and functional, and are both in really nice  colors too.  

These would make great gifts for a younger person or someone who could not afford the real thing_.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Question regarding PCE emails from Coach... On Dec. 5, I changed my email address in my Coach (online) Account Settings. Since then, I have not received a SINGLE email from Coach. No promotions, no PCE, nothing. I was receiving TONS of emails before that-- and now nothing. I called Coach (and chatted online) and each time I was told my account was fine and they have my new email address and that I "should" be receiving emails from them. Then they suggested it might be my email carrier-- so I checked, and it's not them. 

Anyone ever go through this? Any suggestions on what I can do to receive the emails again?

(By the way, same with Coach Factory online. I am not receiving their emails even though last week I had access to shop on their website; I had an invitation I never received). I am really bummed... Please help if you know what's going on and/or how I can fix this. TIA!!!


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> Question regarding PCE emails from Coach... On Dec. 5, I changed my email address in my Coach (online) Account Settings. Since then, I have not received a SINGLE email from Coach. No promotions, no PCE, nothing. I was receiving TONS of emails before that-- and now nothing. I called Coach (and chatted online) and each time I was told my account was fine and they have my new email address and that I "should" be receiving emails from them. Then they suggested it might be my email carrier-- so I checked, and it's not them.
> 
> Anyone ever go through this? Any suggestions on what I can do to receive the emails again?
> 
> (By the way, same with Coach Factory online. I am not receiving their emails even though last week I had access to shop on their website; I had an invitation I never received). I am really bummed... Please help if you know what's going on and/or how I can fix this. TIA!!!


I know there is something funny going on with Coach emails. I had given them my gmail address a bunch of times and never got anything. Then I signed up for FOS with my hotmail account and started getting email. I tried several times to change my address with them to the gmail account. The weirdest thing was that once I placed an order in the store and gave my gmail address as part of the order and I still got all the correspondence concerning the order at my hotmail account. That's when I decided to just give up and accept that the only place I would ever receive email from Coach was my hotmail account.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I know there is something funny going on with Coach emails. I had given them my gmail address a bunch of times and never got anything. Then I signed up for FOS with my hotmail account and started getting email. I tried several times to change my address with them to the gmail account. The weirdest thing was that once I placed an order in the store and gave my gmail address as part of the order and I still got all the correspondence concerning the order at my hotmail account. That's when I decided to just give up and accept that the only place I would ever receive email from Coach was my hotmail account.


Re Gmail, on one of my accounts, my email messages are separated into categories. There's "primary" email, "social," and "promotions." They're on different tabs and a little hard to notice.

Note that I've done nothing different to my settings and preferences to make it do this and I hate it! I miss a lot of sales as a result because I forget to click each individual tab.

To add more complication to the mix, you only see the tabs if you go to the main "inbox." If you're already looking at the primary tab, you don't even see the others. Is it possible that some of your messages are under the "promotions" tab?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Re Gmail, on one of my accounts, my email messages are separated into categories. There's "primary" email, "social," and "promotions." They're on different tabs and a little hard to notice.
> 
> Note that I've done nothing different to my settings and preferences to make it do this and I hate it! I miss a lot of sales as a result because I forget to click each individual tab.
> 
> To add more complication to the mix, you only see the tabs if you go to the main "inbox." If you're already looking at the primary tab, you don't even see the others. Is it possible that some of your messages are under the "promotions" tab?


You can change that in gmail. I changed mine a few weeks after they implemented it. I can't remember how I did it, but this might help: http://lifehacker.com/how-to-get-the-old-non-tabbed-gmail-inbox-back-510493753


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You can change that in gmail. I changed mine a few weeks after they implemented it. I can't remember how I did it, but this might help: http://lifehacker.com/how-to-get-the-old-non-tabbed-gmail-inbox-back-510493753


Thank you. I'll look at that.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeenBurned said:


> Re Gmail, on one of my accounts, my email messages are separated into categories. There's "primary" email, "social," and "promotions." They're on different tabs and a little hard to notice.
> 
> Note that I've done nothing different to my settings and preferences to make it do this and I hate it! I miss a lot of sales as a result because I forget to click each individual tab.
> 
> To add more complication to the mix, you only see the tabs if you go to the main "inbox." If you're already looking at the primary tab, you don't even see the others. Is it possible that some of your messages are under the "promotions" tab?


The changes to Gmail is the reason why I changed my email address with Coach (and other subscriptions from different companies). Aside from the new 'Tabs' that BeenBurned mentioned, I was getting duplicates and triplicates of my emails, and they would reappear after I deleted them (on my iPhone & desktop Mail program). While I would be typing a draft of an email, it would appear multiple times in my Drafts and Sent boxes (several incomplete versions of the draft) BEFORE I even sent the email. It was driving me nuts, so I changed my email address because of it. Now I don't get Coach's emails-- not even at the Gmail account I used to receive them at. 

By the way, thanks for the recommendation 'whateve'. I'll check out your link too.


----------



## dawnmw36

I recently bought a used coach purse that is in exceelent condition however it has a smoke smell to it. I have sprayed a little frebreeze on it and some perfume. What is the best way to get this smell out. I have heard place it in a sealed container with baking soda. Does this work. The purse is signature cloth and has some leather on it.
 Thanks


----------



## whateve

dawnmw36 said:


> I recently bought a used coach purse that is in exceelent condition however it has a smoke smell to it. I have sprayed a little frebreeze on it and some perfume. What is the best way to get this smell out. I have heard place it in a sealed container with baking soda. Does this work. The purse is signature cloth and has some leather on it.
> Thanks


Please don't post the same question multiple places on the forum. I already answered you here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/id-coach-item-post-any-coach-item-name-355205-510.html#post25986841


----------



## justlucy

I received a $50 off $100 thank you card in the mail yesterday- but not under my name. I understand it could be a previous tenant's, but as I used to pass mail along to the tenant before me, the name was also not theirs. Does Coach still send handwritten cards for customers from years ago? I read something like this via a search, but that was from a few years ago.

And the PCE forum doesn't seem to have my amount of discount ever discussed. 
Many thanks!


----------



## whateve

justlucy said:


> I received a $50 off $100 thank you card in the mail yesterday- but not under my name. I understand it could be a previous tenant's, but as I used to pass mail along to the tenant before me, the name was also not theirs. Does Coach still send handwritten cards for customers from years ago? I read something like this via a search, but that was from a few years ago.
> 
> And the PCE forum doesn't seem to have my amount of discount ever discussed.
> Many thanks!


I've never gotten one. I've gotten handwritten cards but no discount included. It is possible that the customer is current but the SA put the wrong address. I don't know if you would be able to use it.

This isn't a normal discount, like a PCE. I've heard of people getting $50 thank you cards, with no minimum purchase required. Maybe the newer cards are the $50 off $100.


----------



## justlucy

whateve said:


> I've never gotten one. I've gotten handwritten cards but no discount included. It is possible that the customer is current but the SA put the wrong address. I don't know if you would be able to use it.
> 
> This isn't a normal discount, like a PCE. I've heard of people getting $50 thank you cards, with no minimum purchase required. Maybe the newer cards are the $50 off $100.



Thanks again whateve! I'll probably go and ask my SA. Chances are you are right and the name was mismatched with my address when they write the card.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

justlucy said:


> I received a $50 off $100 thank you card in the mail yesterday- but not under my name. I understand it could be a previous tenant's, but as I used to pass mail along to the tenant before me, the name was also not theirs. Does Coach still send handwritten cards for customers from years ago? I read something like this via a search, but that was from a few years ago.
> 
> And the PCE forum doesn't seem to have my amount of discount ever discussed.
> Many thanks!


I'm not saying this in a mean way, honestly. I'm just trying to be helpful... My sister-in-law worked for the USPS and I learned this through her: It's a federal crime to open mail addressed to someone else, unless it specifically says "Or Current Resident". If it does not, it should normally go back to the Post Office (I write "Not at this Address" on the envelope). For future reference.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

justlucy said:


> Thanks again whateve! I'll probably go and ask my SA. Chances are you are right and the name was mismatched with my address when they write the card.


Ok, now I feel like a dork... That's probably what happened! It didn't occur to me that it could've been a mistake from the Store when they filled out the card. Sorry about that. Enjoy your discount!


----------



## Lost_in_Ohio

dawnmw36 said:


> I recently bought a used coach purse that is in exceelent condition however it has a smoke smell to it. I have sprayed a little frebreeze on it and some perfume. What is the best way to get this smell out. I have heard place it in a sealed container with baking soda. Does this work. The purse is signature cloth and has some leather on it.
> Thanks



I purchased a bag at auction a few months back. The description seemed very through and I was excited to receive my new find. My excitement faded when I opened the box and the cigarette smell hit me full in the face, made my eyes water  After a few attempts I noticed the can of Lysol in the cuboid. It was either sink or swim so I sprayed the bag's interior, propped it open to air, and repeated 6-8 more times. The smell is gone. There didn't seem so be any damage done to the bag so you might want to try it.


----------



## Whovian

dawnmw36 said:


> I recently bought a used coach purse that is in exceelent condition however it has a smoke smell to it. I have sprayed a little frebreeze on it and some perfume. What is the best way to get this smell out. I have heard place it in a sealed container with baking soda. Does this work. The purse is signature cloth and has some leather on it.
> Thanks


Put some fresh coffee grounds in a small bowl, then place your bag in a large garbage bag with it (keep the container upright). Leave it there for about a day and it should go away. A friend's cat decided that my DH's backpack needed a good "spray". The coffee and garbage bag method worked fantastic with it.


----------



## bluebellrose

lol, i keep trying other brands wallets and keep coming back to coach.


----------



## Smurfette123

Has anyone else had trouble with Macy's?  The courtenay they sent me looks used, has dirt spots on it, and was thrown into the box with no protection, packing, or dust bag.  Dust bag not included at all.  Of course it's the robin so I'm sure I will be out of luck for an exchange.


----------



## bluebellrose

i think i'm getting a coach outlet nearby. We'll probably drop by seattle outlet sometime soon. >_> my mom bought a fake burberry. I was like i'll take you to a coach outlet one of these days. Or drop by our local fp store with the 25% off coupon


----------



## Coach365

Need some help ladies, I'm torn between two bags. One is red the other dark cherry. I can only buy one and I like both colors. I'm wondering witch one would be more useful or more every day? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Coach365 said:


> Need some help ladies, I'm torn between two bags. One is red the other dark cherry. I can only buy one and I like both colors. I'm wondering witch one would be more useful or more every day? Thanks!


I'm drawn to the black cherry but I like the yellow accent on the red. Does the red have orange tones or is that just the picture? I think black cherry might go with more.


----------



## Coach365

whateve said:


> I'm drawn to the black cherry but I like the yellow accent on the red. Does the red have orange tones or is that just the picture? I think black cherry might go with more.


 Just like the pic, has a dark brown hang tag, I agree with you, the darker color will go with more. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Coach365

Coach365 said:


> Just like the pic, has a dark brown hang tag, I agree with you, the darker color will go with more. Thank you for your input.


 yes the red is a orange tone.


----------



## bluebellrose

hahahah, now my brother is interested in coach


----------



## Sarah03

Coach365 said:


> Need some help ladies, I'm torn between two bags. One is red the other dark cherry. I can only buy one and I like both colors. I'm wondering witch one would be more useful or more every day? Thanks!



I'd say the black cherry for daily use!  The Orange would be a "fun" occasional bag


----------



## Coach365

Coach365 said:


> Just like the pic, has a dark brown hang tag, I agree with you, the darker color will go with more. Thank you for your input.


 I settled on the dark cherry, it should be here in a few days, I'm so excited!


----------



## bluebellrose

seems the madison skinny wallet in love red is an fp instore exclusive. Saw it at the metrotown fp store today and also in my local fp store


----------



## katierose

bluebellrose said:


> seems the madison skinny wallet in love red is an fp instore exclusive. Saw it at the metrotown fp store today and also in my local fp store



I've noticed Coach keeps some wallets (and wristlets) as in-store exclusives.  Give the Coach stores some things not available elsewhere and an attempt to draw people into the stores no doubt. But it also allows the SA to whip out the matching wallet when one is buying a bag. I've found that irresistible sometimes, lol.


----------



## bluebellrose

looks like there are some styles that are factory exclusive as well


----------



## Coach365

That was a good point and that's what I got, I like it a lot but when I went to the store to pick up a few things, I set off the alarm exiting the building. I guess it has a sensor in it and its not deactivated? :weird:


----------



## whateve

Coach365 said:


> That was a good point and that's what I got, I like it a lot but when I went to the store to pick up a few things, I set off the alarm exiting the building. I guess it has a sensor in it and its not deactivated? :weird:


That happens with Coach all the time! It sets off sensors in other stores. It used to happen to me when I would go from the Coach outlet to the another store in the outlet. They were so used to it, no one cared.

You can probably find the sensor in the pocket and remove it.


----------



## Coach365

Sarah03 said:


> I'd say the black cherry for daily use!  The Orange would be a "fun" occasional bag


 


whateve said:


> That happens with Coach all the time! It sets off sensors in other stores. It used to happen to me when I would go from the Coach outlet to the another store in the outlet. They were so used to it, no one cared.
> 
> You can probably find the sensor in the pocket and remove it.


 I will check, thank you!


----------



## Coach365

Coach365 said:


> I will check, thank you!


 
Absolutely right, it was just sitting there in the bottom of the pocket.


----------



## whateve

Coach365 said:


> I will check, thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## Caspin22

bluebellrose said:


> looks like there are some styles that are factory exclusive as well



There's a whole huge line of Coach bags that are MFF - "Made for Factory" - and only sold through the Coach outlet system and Factory Online Sale, and never in the Coach boutique stores.


----------



## thebaglady5

Sorry if this is old news.  Today I went to the full price store and we were talking and I said something about a bag I recently got from the outlet and one from FOS and I only buy the deletes.  They said wow you know our lingo.  Then they said that the new coach business model the full price bags will no longer go to the outlets.  That this fall the outlets will no longer sell deletes, and outlets will only sell MFF.  They said sadly the borough bag will never hit the outlets, (unless it is a return).  Sad day for me I wait for bags I like to hit the outlets.


----------



## whateve

thebaglady5 said:


> Sorry if this is old news.  Today I went to the full price store and we were talking and I said something about a bag I recently got from the outlet and one from FOS and I only buy the deletes.  They said wow you know our lingo.  Then they said that the new coach business model the full price bags will no longer go to the outlets.  That this fall the outlets will no longer sell deletes, and outlets will only sell MFF.  They said sadly the borough bag will never hit the outlets, (unless it is a return).  Sad day for me I wait for bags I like to hit the outlets.


We've heard this before and then the bags that were never supposed to go to the outlets did.


----------



## thebaglady5

whateve said:


> We've heard this before and then the bags that were never supposed to go to the outlets did.


The next time I go to FP I am going to ask them how coach plans on disposing all the FP bags that are made that don't sell during that season.  It is not like LV and the same bags have been made for years like the speedy...do you think coach will go to that kind of marketing plan?  Where the classics never get discounted and they hike up the price?


----------



## whateve

thebaglady5 said:


> The next time I go to FP I am going to ask them how coach plans on disposing all the FP bags that are made that don't sell during that season.  It is not like LV and the same bags have been made for years like the speedy...do you think coach will go to that kind of marketing plan?  Where the classics never get discounted and they hike up the price?


If it is true that Coach really intends to only introduce only 4 collections a year, I would be happy. I think the time between a style is introduced and deleted is way too short. I think that because they kept making more styles, they had to delete even styles that were selling well just to make room for the new stuff. As a consumer, it was nice to have the variety, but it really wasn't necessary. Coming out with a duffle in three shades of yellow, for example, was overkill, and ensured that some of them would end up at the outlet.

I believe they would either have to have sales in FP stores or on Coach.com, or just hang onto leftovers until they sell on Coach.com, because I think there are a few customers who will call asking about an older style. If they keep collections in the stores longer, maybe they'll sell a higher percentage of them.


----------



## thebaglady5

whateve said:


> If it is true that Coach really intends to only introduce only 4 collections a year, I would be happy. I think the time between a style is introduced and deleted is way too short. I think that because they kept making more styles, they had to delete even styles that were selling well just to make room for the new stuff. As a consumer, it was nice to have the variety, but it really wasn't necessary. Coming out with a duffle in three shades of yellow, for example, was overkill, and ensured that some of them would end up at the outlet.
> 
> I believe they would either have to have sales in FP stores or on Coach.com, or just hang onto leftovers until they sell on Coach.com, because I think there are a few customers who will call asking about an older style. If they keep collections in the stores longer, maybe they'll sell a higher percentage of them.



I agree they delete the styles too fast!  I asked if Macys would sell the same line bags or if they were having a line for department stores like exclusives.  They said Macys would sell the same FP bags.  If the FP store doesn't offer sales, and outlets no longer get the deletes the only way for me to get a discounted bag might be at Macy's.


----------



## whateve

thebaglady5 said:


> I agree they delete the styles too fast!  I asked if Macys would sell the same line bags or if they were having a line for department stores like exclusives.  They said Macys would sell the same FP bags.  If the FP store doesn't offer sales, and outlets no longer get the deletes the only way for me to get a discounted bag might be at Macy's.


I don't think Coach will let Macy's undersell them. If Coach will be making fewer lines, Macy's will also have less incentive to move inventory as fast. I've bought a few bags at Macy's but I ended up returning some of them when they ended up cheaper on FOS.


----------



## BeenBurned

thebaglady5 said:


> Sorry if this is old news.  Today I went to the full price store and we were talking and I said something about a bag I recently got from the outlet and one from FOS and I only buy the deletes.  They said wow you know our lingo.  Then they said that the new coach business model the full price bags will no longer go to the outlets.  That this fall the outlets will no longer sell deletes, and outlets will only sell MFF.  They said sadly the borough bag will never hit the outlets, (unless it is a return).  Sad day for me I wait for bags I like to hit the outlets.


They make all kinds of predictions that never materialize. 

About 4 years ago (or more), I was told that they were going to stop handing out 20% coupons at the door and they'd only be sent via email. 

Not only did they not stop handing out 20% coupons, but they increased the discount and continue to give 30-40-50% coupons as well as additional discounts. And they don't send coupons by email any more.


----------



## willyjenny2007

I saw many seller on eBay sell Coach mini Tanner with the same price as Macys and Lord&Taylor
Does anyone know where they buy it with the lower price because they need benefit with selling something 
Please let me know 
Thanks everybody


----------



## bluebellrose

dang it, now i'm wanting a madison skinny in cornflower blue or love red. Argh can't decide.

lols, silly, they buy it at hbc/lord and taylors when they have their appreciation day for seniors. Extra 15% off on top of the 25% discount off deletes. Drag a older senior along that has the hbc/lord and taylor store creditcard. Remember to bring your chequebook along. Afterwards hand senior cheque for exact amount and pay the bill off instantly at the till.. Senior gets to earn hbc reward points from your purchase. You get to save money.


----------



## fatheaddog

Hi Coachies! I'm brand new and in awe of all your collective knowledge!

I have a question that may not be in the right place, so please let me know. 

I purchased two Coach bags secondhand- M0669-10719 and M0669-10721. When I search them online, I find hardly anything. Are they not an authentic bag, or just wildly unpopular? It just seems odd not to find anything on these two bags, which were purchased separately.


----------



## BeenBurned

fatheaddog said:


> Hi Coachies! I'm brand new and in awe of all your collective knowledge!
> 
> I have a question that may not be in the right place, so please let me know.
> 
> I purchased two Coach bags secondhand- M0669-10719 and M0669-10721. When I search them online, I find hardly anything. Are they not an authentic bag, or just wildly unpopular? It just seems odd not to find anything on these two bags, which were purchased separately.


Without seeing pictures, we can't authenticate them but when you search, only search the style number (right of the hyphen). The letters and numbers to the left of the hyphen are the month/year/plant codes and can vary, depending when and where the bag was made.

If you want to have them looked at for authenticity, please post here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


----------



## bluebellrose

hmmm, yay? I earnt 20 dollars worth of points i can use towards a coach purchase at a department store.  Except i'm not sure if i can redeem them towards an hbc giftcard.


----------



## Jadis4742

I'm stupid worried the Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag I ordered won't get here before I leave for my trip. I ordered last week and paid for faster shipping - the website said the estimated delivery day was Wednesday. Well, it's noon Tuesday and the status is still in the warehouse! My plane leaves at 5:45am Saturday morning. ***frets***


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> I'm stupid worried the Bleecker Daily Shoulder bag I ordered won't get here before I leave for my trip. I ordered last week and paid for faster shipping - the website said the estimated delivery day was Wednesday. Well, it's noon Tuesday and the status is still in the warehouse! My plane leaves at 5:45am Saturday morning. ***frets***


I've seen that status before and it still made it to me by the correct time. I think that sometimes they don't scan it at all the nodes like they are supposed to. Don't worry too much!


----------



## bluebellrose

some folks didn't believe me when i told them coach doesn't charge canadians more in their fp stores, but the same pricing americans get charged. xDD, like is it really true? lols.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

BeenBurned said:


> They make all kinds of predictions that never materialize.
> 
> About 4 years ago (or more), I was told that they were going to stop handing out 20% coupons at the door and they'd only be sent via email.
> 
> Not only did they not stop handing out 20% coupons, but they increased the discount and continue to give 30-40-50% coupons as well as additional discounts. And they don't send coupons by email any more.


Coach is under a new management model so I think what is being said is true. You are going to see many changes - this being only one of them.


----------



## katierose

BeenBurned said:


> *They make all kinds of predictions that never materialize. *
> 
> About 4 years ago (or more), I was told that they were going to stop handing out 20% coupons at the door and they'd only be sent via email.
> 
> Not only did they not stop handing out 20% coupons, but they increased the discount and continue to give 30-40-50% coupons as well as additional discounts. And they don't send coupons by email any more.



I agree. In fact a lot of the predictions we hear seem to be nothing but rumors. 

No more bags at the outlets has been rumored for the last few years, and they are still selling them. Plus, the biggest outlet of all, the FOS, has been selling them online for the last couple of years. 

The rumor that the FP Coach stores would carry no bags under $500, hasn't come true, far from it. They have many new styles that are in the $300 price range.


----------



## leeleed925

Hi Ladies! 
I'm new to this site and new to Coach products! I just recently purchased 2 Coach purses, one "NWT" and one used. I'm trying to authenticate them or research the bags myself. I'm so confused on this site! I've never used a forum before haha. I also have 2 other Coach purses my mother in law gave me and I'm interested to see if those are authentic too. I really love their products and hope I have some genuine purses here!


----------



## ZSP

leeleed925 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I'm new to this site and new to Coach products! I just recently purchased 2 Coach purses, one "NWT" and one used. I'm trying to authenticate them or research the bags myself. I'm so confused on this site! I've never used a forum before haha. I also have 2 other Coach purses my mother in law gave me and I'm interested to see if those are authentic too. I really love their products and hope I have some genuine purses here!



Go here

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html

Read post #1 then click on "Post A Reply"

It's pretty easy.


----------



## leeleed925

Yay! I tried it out and so far so good  two authentic purses!! Thank you


----------



## shannonmarie

If I am buying a purse on Ebay and the id number is not available what is the easiest way online to get information on the purse?  Sometimes I think I see a good deal on a purse I like but the auction is ending soon so I do not have time to contact the seller.


----------



## Smurfette123

shannonmarie said:


> If I am buying a purse on Ebay and the id number is not available what is the easiest way online to get information on the purse?  Sometimes I think I see a good deal on a purse I like but the auction is ending soon so I do not have time to contact the seller.



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html.  The ladies are pretty quick over the


----------



## erookard

baglady39 said:


> Hi Coachies!!!
> 
> I'm starting a new chat thread for all generic chatter, not necessarily Coach related.  This is our own little place to chit chat about anything on our minds, and hopefully we can get to know each other a little better.
> 
> Let the discussions begin!!


Am I wrong for thinking that Coach has opened the handbag floodgates??? I've just purchased my first LV Neverfull and I am convinced that if I would have never started with Coach I wouldn't be so obsessed resents


----------



## whateve

shannonmarie said:


> If I am buying a purse on Ebay and the id number is not available what is the easiest way online to get information on the purse?  Sometimes I think I see a good deal on a purse I like but the auction is ending soon so I do not have time to contact the seller.


Having an ID number doesn't prove that the bag you are looking at on ebay is authentic. Counterfeiters have been known to use real numbers.


----------



## KSuzuki

erookard said:


> Am I wrong for thinking that Coach has opened the handbag floodgates??? I've just purchased my first LV Neverfull and I am convinced that if I would have never started with Coach I wouldn't be so obsessed resents



I feel the exact same way and I, too, just purchased my first LV Neverfull lol!


----------



## Camnagem

erookard said:


> Am I wrong for thinking that Coach has opened the handbag floodgates??? I've just purchased my first LV Neverfull and I am convinced that if I would have never started with Coach I wouldn't be so obsessed resents





KSuzuki said:


> I feel the exact same way and I, too, just purchased my first LV Neverfull lol!



I couldn't agree more.  Coach is the gateway drug!


----------



## BeenBurned

Camnagem said:


> I couldn't agree more.  Coach is the gateway drug!


Great analogy!


----------



## GoStanford

A month or two ago, the fashion magazines were talking about hunter green being a new "it" color for the spring.  One of the articles kept mentioning a Coach bag in hunter green due out this spring.  Anybody know what that is?  I don't see anything in that color on the Coach website.


----------



## bags4fun

GoStanford said:


> A month or two ago, the fashion magazines were talking about hunter green being a new "it" color for the spring.  One of the articles kept mentioning a Coach bag in hunter green due out this spring.  Anybody know what that is?  I don't see anything in that color on the Coach website.



Search for 27994 or 29012 on the coach website. It's called olive but looks more like hunter to me.


----------



## GoStanford

bags4fun said:


> Search for 27994 or 29012 on the coach website. It's called olive but looks more like hunter to me.




Thanks!


----------



## Bridget214

Does anybody here own kristin linen satchel? Tried looking for any info about this baby since i bought a preloved recently.


----------



## qudz104

So I was at the fp in Solomon pond mall who told me my local fp at the Maine mall is closing down!! Oh sad day!!


----------



## lurkernomore

okay...this is totally random....but I am considering this therapy! I went to a large baby store today, and they had fake babies! I am totally creeped out by this, and I am having a hard time getting this image out of my mind - of course I wasn't so traumatized that it stopped me from shopping!
Thanks for letting me share my pain....


----------



## BeenBurned

lurkernomore said:


> okay...this is totally random....but I am considering this therapy! I went to a large baby store today, and they had fake babies! I am totally creeped out by this, and I am having a hard time getting this image out of my mind - of course I wasn't so traumatized that it stopped me from shopping!
> Thanks for letting me share my pain....


Have you seen the "reborn" dolls? THOSE are creepy!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lifelike-Re...918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2337803ec6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reborn-Baby...810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a396ff852


----------



## lurkernomore

BeenBurned said:


> Have you seen the "reborn" dolls? THOSE are creepy!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lifelike-Re...918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2337803ec6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reborn-Baby...810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a396ff852




ugh - that is just wrong....
I just found out I am going to be a grandmother...but I was really overwhelmed today with all of the new stuff on the market. I think the fake babies just put me over the edge


----------



## BeenBurned

lurkernomore said:


> ugh - that is just wrong....
> I just found out I am going to be a grandmother...but I was really overwhelmed today with all of the new stuff on the market. I think the fake babies just put me over the edge


Congrats!


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Have you seen the "reborn" dolls? THOSE are creepy!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lifelike-Re...918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2337803ec6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reborn-Baby...810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a396ff852






have you read the stories or seen the tv talk shows about women that actually buy these dolls for themselves???  they want kids so badly they buy these and treat them exactly like they would a real baby.   obviously they are in therapy.


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> have you read the stories or seen the tv talk shows about women that actually buy these dolls for themselves???  they want kids so badly they buy these and treat them exactly like they would a real baby.   obviously they are in therapy.



Omg, yes!! I actually had a real life encounter w/ one once! When my 6 y/o was a baby, we were visiting family in FL. We went to a park & I was pushing dd in her stroller; there was another mom nearby w/ her "baby" in the stroller & when I asked how many months is she, the woman said, "she's been in my life for 2yrs but she's 4 months old," Of course I was confused but then I realized she was one of those crazy doll ladies!!! It looked so real!
I hightailed it out of there & was nervous she'd try kidnap my dd!! I mean, it's sad & I do feel bad for women like her, but It was still one of the creepiest experiences of my life!


----------



## whateve

zaara10 said:


> Omg, yes!! I actually had a real life encounter w/ one once! When my 6 y/o was a baby, we were visiting family in FL. We went to a park & I was pushing dd in her stroller; there was another mom nearby w/ her "baby" in the stroller & when I asked how many months is she, the woman said, "she's been in my life for 2yrs but she's 4 months old," Of course I was confused but then I realized she was one of those crazy doll ladies!!! It looked so real!
> I hightailed it out of there & was nervous she'd try kidnap my dd!! I mean, it's sad & I do feel bad for women like her, but It was still one of the creepiest experiences of my life!


How creepy! That poor woman, though, trying to pretend a doll was a real baby. She was so far gone that it didn't even occur to her to be embarrassed to be out in public with a doll. 

I got my 6 y/o daughter a fairly realistic looking baby doll when I had another baby. There was picture of us both holding our babies, and one of her friends asked which baby was older!


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> Omg, yes!! I actually had a real life encounter w/ one once! When my 6 y/o was a baby, we were visiting family in FL. We went to a park & I was pushing dd in her stroller; there was another mom nearby w/ her "baby" in the stroller & when I asked how many months is she, the woman said, "she's been in my life for 2yrs but she's 4 months old," Of course I was confused but then I realized she was one of those crazy doll ladies!!! It looked so real!
> I hightailed it out of there & was nervous she'd try kidnap my dd!! I mean, it's sad & I do feel bad for women like her, but It was still one of the creepiest experiences of my life!




OMG!!  I don't blame you for getting away from her! That would have freaked me out too because these women really are attached to those dolls. I have not met one in person thank goodness.


----------



## lurkernomore

okay...I just googled "reborn dolls", and now I know way too much about them - back to debating what color Preston I need .


----------



## Syrenitytoo

bag-princess said:


> have you read the stories or seen the tv talk shows about women that actually buy these dolls for themselves???  they want kids so badly they buy these and treat them exactly like they would a real baby.   obviously they are in therapy.


OK, how did we get from bags to babies???  So, of course I had to check this out. And did you see the price of the reused kid???  OMG.  They could probably rent one for cheaper!!!  They are cute but man it seems a bit short from the need for a therapy visit.


----------



## bag-princess

Syrenitytoo said:


> OK, how did we get from bags to babies???  So, of course I had to check this out. And did you see the price of the reused kid???  OMG.  They could probably rent one for cheaper!!!  They are cute but man it seems a bit short from the need for a therapy visit.





you know how convo's with women take all kinds of twists and turns!!!
they were in therapy!   well.........on a talk show speaking with someone about it. i want to say it was Dr. Phil.  they thought they were fine - but their family knew they needed help!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> How creepy! That poor woman, though, trying to pretend a doll was a real baby. She was so far gone that it didn't even occur to her to be embarrassed to be out in public with a doll.
> 
> I got my 6 y/o daughter a fairly realistic looking baby doll when I had another baby. There was picture of us both holding our babies, and one of her friends asked which baby was older!


----------



## BeenBurned

WTF happened to this poor keychain? Did some kid decide he needed a haircut or shave? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-ESKIM...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c7933496

*From the listing:*







*What it's supposed to look like*: Not my listing.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> WTF happened to this poor keychain? Did some kid decide he needed a haircut or shave?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-ESKIM...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c7933496
> 
> *From the listing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What it's supposed to look like*: Not my listing.


How sad! She deserves a proper burial.


----------



## qudz104

Ladies please help me pick.. The woven Preston in navy or the Rebecca minkoff large quilted affair?


----------



## whateve

qudz104 said:


> Ladies please help me pick.. The woven Preston in navy or the Rebecca minkoff large quilted affair?


I think it depends on what you plan on using it for. The RM looks like a special occasion bag to me. The chain strap looks uncomfortable for everyday. I'm not sure how big it is. I think the Preston is probably bigger. The woven looks gorgeous.


----------



## qudz104

whateve said:


> I think it depends on what you plan on using it for. The RM looks like a special occasion bag to me. The chain strap looks uncomfortable for everyday. I'm not sure how big it is. I think the Preston is probably bigger. The woven looks gorgeous.




You're right. Plus the Preston is bigger and overall more practical. I kinda want both lol. 
The RM wouldve been my Chanel consolation bag since I'm pretty sure my heart wouldn't handle me dropping that much on a bag even if I could afford it lol.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

qudz104 said:


> Ladies please help me pick.. The woven Preston in navy or the Rebecca minkoff large quilted affair?


I have actually owned thebags you are mentioning so I will tryand make some helpful comments. Sure Channel is exactly what it is - a great bag but if you are looking for a less expensive substitute I personally like Kate Spades Gold Coast Evangeline or Tory Burch's Amanda Logo Clutch.  I love Rebecca but did not find the Quilted Affair to be very comfortable. Coach's woven Preston is a totally different butgreat bag in its own right. Hope this helps.


----------



## qudz104

Syrenitytoo said:


> I have actually owned thebags you are mentioning so I will tryand make some helpful comments. Sure Channel is exactly what it is - a great bag but if you are looking for a less expensive substitute I personally like Kate Spades Gold Coast Evangeline or Tory Burch's Amanda Logo Clutch.  I love Rebecca but did not find the Quilted Affair to be very comfortable. Coach's woven Preston is a totally different butgreat bag in its own right. Hope this helps.



thanks for your comment! eek if the RM isn't comfortable then i will avoid that.. ill look into KS during their next sample sale, hopefully they'll have one then! the Preston is def an awesome bag, and aim really leaning towards that.


----------



## katierose

qudz104 said:


> Ladies please help me pick.. The woven Preston in navy or the Rebecca minkoff large quilted affair?



Woven Preston!
I'm waiting to see the white one IRL.
I love the look of woven leather.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

qudz104 said:


> thanks for your comment! eek if the RM isn't comfortable then i will avoid that.. ill look into KS during their next sample sale, hopefully they'll have one then! the Preston is def an awesome bag, and aim really leaning towards that.


I am holding out for the woven Preston too as I think its a gorgeous classic bag.  I am looking forward to seeing it in person.  The reason I said that about the quilted affair was that the hardware chain strap is very heavy and wears easily against your clothing.  I do love her other bags though and did not find a problem with the M.A.C. Daddy, MAC regulars etc.  In fact, I picked up a gorgeous snow leopard, black leather one for a steal at Nordstroms this winter.  It is beautiful.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## qudz104

Syrenitytoo said:


> I am holding out for the woven Preston too as I think its a gorgeous classic bag.  I am looking forward to seeing it in person.  The reason I said that about the quilted affair was that the hardware chain strap is very heavy and wears easily against your clothing.  I do love her other bags though and did not find a problem with the M.A.C. Daddy, MAC regulars etc.  In fact, I picked up a gorgeous snow leopard, black leather one for a steal at Nordstroms this winter.  It is beautiful.  Good luck in your search.



gotcha!  i too was initially going to buy the preston sight unseen with the last pce but i think ill wait till it comes out. the other RM bags are nice but this attracted me bc of how much it looked like the chanel flap. i may just hold off on that until its on sale somewhere or i can see it irl to see if its even big enough for me to use. thanks again!!


----------



## Caspin22

lurkernomore said:


> okay...I just googled "reborn dolls", and now I know way too much about them - back to debating what color Preston I need .



I did the same thing...did a little reading and now I'm sure I'll have nightmares tonight!


----------



## debbie97439

I'm new to these threads and would like to know what anyone thinks about the Coach leather field bag?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Syrenitytoo said:


> I am holding out for the woven Preston too as I think its a gorgeous classic bag.  I am looking forward to seeing it in person.  The reason I said that about the quilted affair was that the hardware chain strap is very heavy and wears easily against your clothing.  I do love her other bags though and did not find a problem with the M.A.C. Daddy, MAC regulars etc.  In fact, I picked up a gorgeous snow leopard, black leather one for a steal at Nordstroms this winter.  It is beautiful.  Good luck in your search.


 

Syrenitytoo,this it totally off topic, but I wanted to tell you how much I love the quotation in your signature line.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Syrenitytoo,this it totally off topic, but I wanted to tell you how much I love the quotation in your signature line.


Thanks so much, I have it posted on my vanity mirror - it's so true!!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Has anyone seen the Toaster Satchel and if so, what do you think of it?


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> WTF happened to this poor keychain? Did some kid decide he needed a haircut or shave?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-ESKIM...070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c7933496
> 
> *From the listing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What it's supposed to look like*: Not my listing.


Perhaps it has mange. Hope its not infectious!


----------



## PhotoFinish

Two.time.bags said:


> Perhaps it has mange. Hope its not infectious!



This made me LOL for real! Too funny!
:giggles:


----------



## BeenBurned

I always debate what to do when I come across this type of listing. If I were the seller, I would appreciate someone correcting me if I incorrectly described my item. 

The bag is authentic and that's the important thing but the seller claims it was made in the 1980s. 

The bag is still a baby, having been made in 2010! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Col...ther-Handles-And-Trim-And-COACH-Box/158106985


----------



## debbie97439

new to the forum and interested to hear what all you Coach lovers have to share.  i will keep searching as i am a newcomer to the Coach bag.


----------



## alansgail

debbie97439 said:


> new to the forum and interested to hear what all you Coach lovers have to share.  i will keep searching as i am a newcomer to the Coach bag.


Welcome Deb! Glad you're here, you'll learn a lot I'm sure. I know I have. I especially love the rehab forum and the authentication forums......tons of info on there.


----------



## alansgail

Hi all, I have a newbie question! I love vintage Coach bags and also love the idea of some of the charms to hang on your bag (or a scarf).
I've seen some key chain fobs that are just great.....do some people use those to hang on their bags as charms or do they stick strictly to the 'charms'?
I hope this question doesn't sound too dumb!


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikes! This seller doesn't seem to be limited in her purchases from Coach! I wonder if she knows someone who lets her buy as many as she wants!

These are just a few examples. 

179 already sold: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161221675017

157 already sold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Key-R...725-F93094-F64507-F64380-F66398-/151228363943

20 sold and more than 10 still available: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item258ab4e875


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! This seller doesn't seem to be limited in her purchases from Coach! I wonder if she knows someone who lets her buy as many as she wants!
> 
> These are just a few examples.
> 
> 179 already sold: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161221675017
> 
> 157 already sold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Key-R...725-F93094-F64507-F64380-F66398-/151228363943
> 
> 20 sold and more than 10 still available: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item258ab4e875




OMG! How on earth did she slip past Coach's radar?!  They definitely need to rethink their reseller policy and how they determine who is a reseller!!

(Not that that idea is news to anyone here!  )


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

alansgail said:


> Hi all, I have a newbie question! I love vintage Coach bags and also love the idea of some of the charms to hang on your bag (or a scarf).
> I've seen some key chain fobs that are just great.....do some people use those to hang on their bags as charms or do they stick strictly to the 'charms'?
> I hope this question doesn't sound too dumb!



I use both.  Depends on the bag and where/if a charm will fit in a good spot. Some of my bags have key fobs instead.  I don't usually do scarves but that is just me because there is usually a scarf of some sort around my neck. Do whatever you like best--there aren't any rules.  And I probably wouldn't follow them if there were....lol!  Not a dumb question at all!


----------



## alansgail

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> I use both.  Depends on the bag and where/if a charm will fit in a good spot. Some of my bags have key fobs instead.  I don't usually do scarves but that is just me because there is usually a scarf of some sort around my neck. Do whatever you like best--there aren't any rules.  And I probably wouldn't follow them if there were....lol!  Not a dumb question at all!


Thanks so much Charli! I appreciate your response, I'm not usually a 'rule-follower' either but just started to get confused looking at all of the great key fobs, etc..


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

alansgail said:


> Thanks so much Charli! I appreciate your response, I'm not usually a 'rule-follower' either but just started to get confused looking at all of the great key fobs, etc..



You are welcome!  I know what you mean--so many awesome photos! Those photos are how I ended up with charms for some bags in the first place! Lol!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! This seller doesn't seem to be limited in her purchases from Coach! I wonder if she knows someone who lets her buy as many as she wants!
> 
> These are just a few examples.
> 
> 179 already sold: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161221675017
> 
> 157 already sold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Key-R...725-F93094-F64507-F64380-F66398-/151228363943
> 
> 20 sold and more than 10 still available: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item258ab4e875


There are 41 people viewing that page per hour? With that many sold, how come her feedback isn't higher?


----------



## Damselfly

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! This seller doesn't seem to be limited in her purchases from Coach! I wonder if she knows someone who lets her buy as many as she wants!
> 
> These are just a few examples.
> 
> 179 already sold: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161221675017
> 
> 157 already sold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Key-R...725-F93094-F64507-F64380-F66398-/151228363943
> 
> 20 sold and more than 10 still available: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item258ab4e875





whateve said:


> There are 41 people viewing that page per hour? With that many sold, how come her feedback isn't higher?



Call me suspicious and cynical, but whenever I see NWT listings or large quantity listings I assume the item is hot in someway.


----------



## BeenBurned

Damselfly said:


> Call me suspicious and cynical, but whenever I see NWT listings or large quantity listings I assume the item is hot in someway.


Those numbers raise red flags in my mind too.


----------



## debbie97439

Am enjoying learning all about Coach bags.  Hope everyone keeps posting!


----------



## zaara10

Does anyone know how an msb compares in size to a mama sage? Thanks!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! This seller doesn't seem to be limited in her purchases from Coach! I wonder if she knows someone who lets her buy as many as she wants!
> 
> These are just a few examples.
> 
> 179 already sold: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161221675017
> 
> 157 already sold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Key-R...725-F93094-F64507-F64380-F66398-/151228363943
> 
> 20 sold and more than 10 still available: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item258ab4e875


I was just at the Coach Outlet yesterday and saw a couple of people with those large shopping bags completely filled with items. It was obvious they intend to resell it, but no one said anything. While I was there, I also noticed the retail section (not MFF) is much much smaller. I was disappointed...


----------



## digitalgrrl79

So, I'm too new to the forum to be able to start my own thread, but I'm hoping someone can help me out. I recently saw the Coach Avery Phone Crossbody bag and was wondering if anyone has successfully put a Samsung Galaxy S3 in one of these small bags. I know my phone is bigger than an iPhone so I thought I'd ask around. 

Here is an example to better illustrate the bag to which I am referring: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-AVERY...490?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258c53226a


----------



## PopOfColor

digitalgrrl79 said:


> So, I'm too new to the forum to be able to start my own thread, but I'm hoping someone can help me out. I recently saw the Coach Avery Phone Crossbody bag and was wondering if anyone has successfully put a Samsung Galaxy S3 in one of these small bags. I know my phone is bigger than an iPhone so I thought I'd ask around.
> 
> Here is an example to better illustrate the bag to which I am referring: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-AVERY...490?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258c53226a


Well I cant answer your question about if the phone will fit, but that listing is misleading with the *Hard To Find* not on Coach site line. A MFF bag would not be on the Coach site. And the originally retailed is BS too. Hopefully someone will come along that can answer your question.


----------



## whateve

digitalgrrl79 said:


> So, I'm too new to the forum to be able to start my own thread, but I'm hoping someone can help me out. I recently saw the Coach Avery Phone Crossbody bag and was wondering if anyone has successfully put a Samsung Galaxy S3 in one of these small bags. I know my phone is bigger than an iPhone so I thought I'd ask around.
> 
> Here is an example to better illustrate the bag to which I am referring: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-AVERY...490?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258c53226a


The size seems to be the same as a standard small wristlet but with more depth, so if you can fit it in a small wristlet, then it should fit. If I were you, I would call a Coach factory outlet and ask. They probably have them in stock and maybe someone there has the same phone as you. Just give them the style number F50928.


----------



## debbie97439

can anyone show me or give me info on a Coach Parker bag?  I'm looking to buy one and would like to know if anyone else has one and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## whateve

debbie97439 said:


> can anyone show me or give me info on a Coach Parker bag?  I'm looking to buy one and would like to know if anyone else has one and if so, how do you like it?


If you are talking about the 2009 Parker line, I have one and I love it. It is one of my favorite bags. The leather was called gelato leather and is extra squishy and soft. Most of the bags have super comfy soft shoulder straps. There are several pictured here in the Reference Library: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-parker-items-here-432839.html
Here is mine. The hardware is rose gold.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> If you are talking about the 2009 Parker line, I have one and I love it. It is one of my favorite bags. The leather was called gelato leather and is extra squishy and soft. Most of the bags have super comfy soft shoulder straps. There are several pictured here in the Reference Library:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-parker-items-here-432839.html
> Here is mine. The hardware is rose gold.



I've lusted after this bag since I saw yours...send it to me.  You know you have your extra fancy one now and you won't miss this one.  LOL


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> I've lusted after this bag since I saw yours...send it to me.  You know you have your extra fancy one now and you won't miss this one.  LOL


Dream on! I'll leave it to you in my will because I'm not parting with it until I'm 6 feet under.


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> If you are talking about the 2009 Parker line, I have one and I love it. It is one of my favorite bags. The leather was called gelato leather and is extra squishy and soft. Most of the bags have super comfy soft shoulder straps. There are several pictured here in the Reference Library:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-parker-items-here-432839.html
> Here is mine. The hardware is rose gold.


You can SEE how soft it is. I love the colour but I wouldn't be able keep it clean!  The key fob is lovely and is perfect with it.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

debbie97439 said:


> can anyone show me or give me info on a Coach Parker bag?  I'm looking to buy one and would like to know if anyone else has one and if so, how do you like it?


My Parker satchel is one of my favorite bags  Smooshiest leather in the world, not too heavy, & very unique look. Please forgive my awful photography, lol!


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> You can SEE how soft it is. I love the colour but I wouldn't be able keep it clean!  The key fob is lovely and is perfect with it.


Thank you! I haven't had any problem with it getting dirty. I think it would probably wipe clean. I've never gotten color transfer on it. It is super comfortable to carry.


----------



## fallinwoman

Oh you ladies have created a monster in me!!!  I found you as I was looking to prove a Coach bag I bought on ebay is a fake.  Which you helped me do.  Now that I am here,  though,  I am seeing more and more bags I just *have* to have!  LOL.    Off to search eBay for a Willis!!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

MoreCoachPleez said:


> My Parker satchel is one of my favorite bags  Smooshiest leather in the world, not too heavy, & very unique look. Please forgive my awful photography, lol!



That's lovely too.


fallinwoman said:


> Oh you ladies have created a monster in me!!!  I found you as I was looking to prove a Coach bag I bought on ebay is a fake.  Which you helped me do.  Now that I am here,  though,  I am seeing more and more bags I just *have* to have!  LOL.    Off to search eBay for a Willis!!!



Don't visit Coach Rehab or Vintage Photos and Chat then, cos you'll never get out!


----------



## whateve

fallinwoman said:


> Oh you ladies have created a monster in me!!!  I found you as I was looking to prove a Coach bag I bought on ebay is a fake.  Which you helped me do.  Now that I am here,  though,  I am seeing more and more bags I just *have* to have!  LOL.    Off to search eBay for a Willis!!!


That's how I ended up here too. You had better watch out or you'll end up just like me, with a room full of Coach bags!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> That's how I ended up here too. You had better watch out or you'll end up just like me, with a room full of Coach bags!


Just a room? Not a house full?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Just a room? Not a house full?


It's a very large room!


----------



## ZSP

fallinwoman said:


> Oh you ladies have created a monster in me!!!  I found you as I was looking to prove a Coach bag I bought on ebay is a fake.  Which you helped me do.  Now that I am here,  though,  I am seeing more and more bags I just *have* to have!  LOL.





Two.time.bags said:


> Don't visit Coach Rehab or Vintage Photos and Chat then, cos you'll never get out!





whateve said:


> That's how I ended up here too. You had better watch out or you'll end up just like me, with a room full of Coach bags!





BeenBurned said:


> Just a room? Not a house full?





whateve said:


> It's a very large room!



All of the above.  I was perfectly happy with my three or four purses...a black, brown and a red.  Nice ones...a Dooney, Cole Haan, Furla and a Frye.  And I called them purses.    Then I somehow stumbled in here and discovered a love of vintage Coach bags.  But I'll never catch up with Whateve...or Been Burned...or Joodlz (misspelled I'm sure...sorry!)  I'm still overwhelmed with having more bags than I can use and enjoy so have found my comfort number...it's ten or eleven.  LOL


----------



## Trudysmom

fallinwoman said:


> Oh you ladies have created a monster in me!!!  I found you as I was looking to prove a Coach bag I bought on ebay is a fake.  Which you helped me do.  Now that I am here,  though,  I am seeing more and more bags I just *have* to have!  LOL.    Off to search eBay for a Willis!!!


Good luck with your Willis hunt! They are getting harder to find. I found the colors I wanted. SUCH a great bag.


----------



## IceCap11

I posted this in the Patricia Clubhouse thread but double posting to the chat thread in case someone can help. Does anyone know if the 2012 Legacy Patricia ever come in a robin's egg blue (apart from cognac/black/sand/marine)?  I can't seem to find any info on it but my outlet is saying they have one. TIA!


----------



## whateve

Today I carried robin Courtenay. Yesterday I carried red-orange Legacy drawstring. DH said 'your bags are always changing color. Wasn't that bag orange yesterday?'


----------



## Thatsmypurse

whateve said:


> Today I carried robin Courtenay. Yesterday I carried red-orange Legacy drawstring. DH said 'your bags are always changing color. Wasn't that bag orange yesterday?'


Lol!  My hubby now asks me.."what purse are you moving into today!" He's using my purse lingo! Scary! :o


----------



## digitalgrrl79

I just got my madison mini satchel from eBay and I noticed there is not a a leather patch in the lining that displays a unique identification number for the purse. Is that because the bag is small or is this bag a fake? 

Thanks, 
Lindsey


----------



## GA Peach

whateve said:


> Today I carried robin Courtenay. Yesterday I carried red-orange Legacy drawstring. DH said 'your bags are always changing color. Wasn't that bag orange yesterday?'


 
That's cute.  Yes, the new "mood bag".........


----------



## whateve

digitalgrrl79 said:


> I just got my madison mini satchel from eBay and I noticed there is not a a leather patch in the lining that displays a unique identification number for the purse. Is that because the bag is small or is this bag a fake?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lindsey


It's because it is small. If you are concerned, you can ask for an authentication in the authenticate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Today I carried robin Courtenay. Yesterday I carried red-orange Legacy drawstring. DH said 'your bags are always changing color. Wasn't that bag orange yesterday?'





Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol!  My hubby now asks me.."what purse are you moving into today!" He's using my purse lingo! Scary! :o



Mine just says "Is that another bag?"  I usually reply with "It might be, is that another shirt?' because he buys heaps of designer brand shirts from ebay. He has more shirts than I have bags, though I think I'm catching up lately.


----------



## Two.time.bags

ZSP said:


> All of the above.  I was perfectly happy with my three or four purses...a black, brown and a red.  Nice ones...a Dooney, Cole Haan, Furla and a Frye.  And I called them purses.    Then I somehow stumbled in here and discovered a love of vintage Coach bags.  But I'll never catch up with Whateve...or Been Burned...or Joodlz (misspelled I'm sure...sorry!)  I'm still overwhelmed with having more bags than I can use and enjoy so have found my comfort number...it's ten or eleven.  LOL


You don't have a problem until you have a warehouse full!

http://www.sacsmagnifiques.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## Two.time.bags

Trudysmom said:


> Good luck with your Willis hunt! They are getting harder to find. I found the colors I wanted. SUCH a great bag.


Lovely colours and they look so cool on display!


----------



## digitalgrrl79

whateve said:


> It's because it is small. If you are concerned, you can ask for an authentication in the authenticate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-855067.html



Thanks for your advice on the size and the forum thread. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## whateve

Two.time.bags said:


> Mine just says "Is that another bag?"  I usually reply with "It might be, is that another shirt?' because he buys heaps of designer brand shirts from ebay. He has more shirts than I have bags, though I think I'm catching up lately.


I can't use that tactic. Mine doesn't buy anything; he hates shopping.


----------



## whateve

digitalgrrl79 said:


> Thanks for your advice on the size and the forum thread. I really appreciate your help!


You're welcome!


----------



## whateve

Last night I had a dream that I was carrying some cheap purse with my lovely Coach accessories inside and I had to leave my bag somewhere. When I came back to it, someone had stolen my wallet and card case, with all my cash and credit cards. I wasn't upset about the money, just the loss of my beautiful accessories, especially the wallet I got such a great deal on!

My college aged daughter told me she had a dream that she discovered she was carrying a fake, and she was horrified! Did I raise her right, or what?


----------



## firstclasscoach

Two.time.bags said:


> You don't have a problem until you have a warehouse full!
> 
> http://www.sacsmagnifiques.com/p/blog-page.html



OMG, is that real life?


----------



## alansgail

whateve said:


> Last night I had a dream that I was carrying some cheap purse with my lovely Coach accessories inside and I had to leave my bag somewhere. When I came back to it, someone had stolen my wallet and card case, with all my cash and credit cards. I wasn't upset about the money, just the loss of my beautiful accessories, especially the wallet I got such a great deal on!
> 
> My college aged daughter told me she had a dream that she discovered she was carrying a fake, and she was horrified! Did I raise her right, or what?



Yeah, think you raised her right!!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

whateve said:


> Last night I had a dream that I was carrying some cheap purse with my lovely Coach accessories inside and I had to leave my bag somewhere. When I came back to it, someone had stolen my wallet and card case, with all my cash and credit cards. I wasn't upset about the money, just the loss of my beautiful accessories, especially the wallet I got such a great deal on!
> 
> My college aged daughter told me she had a dream that she discovered she was carrying a fake, and she was horrified! Did I raise her right, or what?


You did raise her right!  Congratulations. 
I was mortified when my mum came back from a trip with a fake Mui Mui she'd bought at a market in Turkey. She was so proud of it and had paid quite a lot.  I couldn't help myself and told her what I thought of it and she hasn't brought it over again.  Not only was it fake it was ugly. My DH said (to me, not her), he thought it looked like a giant orange scrotum!  

I think she got the message because she's asked me to find her an authentic black leather bag for winter.


----------



## alansgail

Two.time.bags said:


> You did raise her right!  Congratulations.
> I was mortified when my mum came back from a trip with a fake Mui Mui she'd bought at a market in Turkey. She was so proud of it and had paid quite a lot.  I couldn't help myself and told her what I thought of it and she hasn't brought it over again.  Not only was it fake it was ugly. My DH said (to me, not her), he thought it looked like a giant orange scrotum!
> 
> I think she got the message because she's asked me to find her an authentic black leather bag for winter.


----------



## fallinwoman

whateve said:


> Last night I had a dream that I was carrying some cheap purse with my lovely Coach accessories inside and I had to leave my bag somewhere. When I came back to it, someone had stolen my wallet and card case, with all my cash and credit cards. I wasn't upset about the money, just the loss of my beautiful accessories, especially the wallet I got such a great deal on!
> 
> My college aged daughter told me she had a dream that she discovered she was carrying a fake, and she was horrified! Did I raise her right, or what?


LOL...Yup,  raising her right! 
I was showing my mom my new bag today.  She said, "I don't have a Coach bag."  I was thinking....yes you do,  I just haven't given it to you yet.  Her birthday is coming up!  LOL!


----------



## whateve

fallinwoman said:


> LOL...Yup,  raising her right!
> I was showing my mom my new bag today.  She said, "I don't have a Coach bag."  I was thinking....yes you do,  I just haven't given it to you yet.  Her birthday is coming up!  LOL!


Sounds like she is hoping for one!


----------



## Trudysmom

Happy Easter!


----------



## Smurfette123

Are there any coach buy/sell/trade groups on Facebook or do you ladies sell on them on EBay?  TIA!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Smurfette123 said:


> Are there any coach buy/sell/trade groups on Facebook or do you ladies sell on them on EBay?  TIA!


Ebay, etsy and Bonsnza are the 'safest' sources IMO.  Make sure you post them on the Authenticate thread before buying.


----------



## Smurfette123

Two.time.bags said:


> Ebay, etsy and Bonsnza are the 'safest' sources IMO.  Make sure you post them on the Authenticate thread before buying.


Thanks!


----------



## Smurfette123

Does anyone know the length of time to return to the fOs if the tags are still on.  Or if you ordered online but your lovely kids shredded your receipt if they'll take the printed email invoice?


----------



## whateve

Smurfette123 said:


> Does anyone know the length of time to return to the fOs if the tags are still on.  Or if you ordered online but your lovely kids shredded your receipt if they'll take the printed email invoice?


I think you have virtually forever, just like you do at the store. I think you can use the email invoice, or you can sign onto FOS and print your order from there. It might have more information that the emailed invoice. I've never returned anything to FOS by mail. I've returned in the store. I've never not had the receipt but one time I had a receipt that didn't have the price on it and they were able to look it up by my credit card number.


----------



## debbie97439

I just returned a bag to Coach and in looking at the receipt I saw that I had a year to do so.  Hope that helps.


----------



## whateve

debbie97439 said:


> I just returned a bag to Coach and in looking at the receipt I saw that I had a year to do so.  Hope that helps.


Really, you saw a year deadline on your receipt? I thought returns had no time limit.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Smurfette123 said:


> Are there any coach buy/sell/trade groups on Facebook or do you ladies sell on them on EBay?  TIA!




I do buy and sell on Facebook but there's more chance for being scammed if you're not careful. I always go through Paypal because they offer protection. eBay and Poshmark have worked well for me too.


----------



## JadeStarr

Coach purse strap


----------



## JadeStarr

New to this forum! Super excited to have found it  I am a little obsessed with Coach bags and all their pretty colours!! Are there any fellow Canadians here? I live on Vancouver Island in BC.


----------



## PopOfColor

Anyone have the glitter wristlet? Does the glitter come off or is it made with shiny thread? Thanks!


----------



## Smurfette123

Thanks for the answers!  I found a new love in the courtenay but our little surprise is due in June and I may have to trade her in for a diaper bag


----------



## gpH316

JadeStarr said:


> New to this forum! Super excited to have found it  I am a little obsessed with Coach bags and all their pretty colours!! Are there any fellow Canadians here? I live on Vancouver Island in BC.


Welcome! This is a great place to get information about our mutual obsession!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Smurfette123 said:


> Are there any coach buy/sell/trade groups on Facebook or do you ladies sell on them on EBay?  TIA!




There sure are. But you need to be VERY careful. Most groups are full of MFF. But a certain few have both excellent new and pre-loved  FP and vintage, as well as strict guidelines to help ensure safe transactions. No matter what, always use PayPal invoice! If a seller insists on PayPal gift or any other type of payment - run.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Smurfette123 said:


> Thanks for the answers!  I found a new love in the courtenay but our little surprise is due in June and I may have to trade her in for a diaper bag


Coach's new saffiano baby bag in tan and white is totally fabulous!  I wouldn't mind that trade at all!


----------



## MessengerM

Hello all. As a new rare male member. I look forward future posts and topics.


----------



## bag-princess

MessengerM said:


> Hello all. As a new rare male member. I look forward future posts and topics.




hi! 

i look foward to yours!  i love discussing coach with my brother!


----------



## Two.time.bags

JadeStarr said:


> New to this forum! Super excited to have found it  I am a little obsessed with Coach bags and all their pretty colours!! Are there any fellow Canadians here? I live on Vancouver Island in BC.





MessengerM said:


> Hello all. As a new rare male member. I look forward future posts and topics.



If you're into vintage Coach come and visit us in Vintage Photos and Chat.  We'll talk about anything!

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/vintage-coach-photos-and-chat-857690-135.html


----------



## MessengerM

Thanks and will check it out two.time.bags


----------



## LizaLovesFall

I love this forum as well.  It makes all the difference seeing someone carry/post a real pic of the bag and talk about it as opposed to just seeing the stock photo.  Most of the time, I like the bag much more seeing a mod shot of it.


----------



## jane

I just have to rave again over the outstanding customer service at Coach Pacific Place in Seattle. It's difficult for me to drive there from where I live and with two small children, so I conduct all of my business with them over the phone and mail. They sent me a UPS label to return two bags this week, and had my replacement overnighted from JAX for free, without even being asked. They have always gone above and beyond!


----------



## qudz104

Quick advice friends.. Gently used magenta Juliette or new Preston is a n yet decided color? Was thinking mulberry but reading of possible corner color wear is giving me second thoughts.


----------



## whateve

qudz104 said:


> Quick advice friends.. Gently used magenta Juliette or new Preston is a n yet decided color? Was thinking mulberry but reading of possible corner color wear is giving me second thoughts.


The magenta is a gorgeous color! I have the Isabelle in that color and I always get compliments. The leather is super soft and smells great too. Juliette leather is squishy. Preston is a much stiffer bag and looks much bigger. Personally I would get the Juliette now. The Preston will available later if you still want it.


----------



## bluebellrose

JadeStarr said:


> New to this forum! Super excited to have found it  I am a little obsessed with Coach bags and all their pretty colours!! Are there any fellow Canadians here? I live on Vancouver Island in BC.


hihi fellow bc coachie lover! If you are ordering though coach fos, apply for an amazon visa or visit your local sears and open a sears mastercard.  no forex fee when ordering on coach fos. However on coach.com. if you have an mbna rewards card though td, buy your coach stuff though the mbna emall. Still links to coach.com, just going though that link will effectively waive the forex fee charged by td.  Depending on which version you have,  the forex fee is waived due to the bonus points going though the emall. From 3% to 4% return, basically no forex fee, plus you get an extra year of extended warranty. I noticed during the PCE, bonus point per dollar was increased to 3.

my mom fell in love with the hobo.


----------



## jenn805

Has anyone been to the coach outlet in loveland colorado?
Im hoping to go on my way back from Denver next sunday


----------



## jadelotus

The lady in this unboxing video pulls out a dust bag out of her bag.  When do MFF items have dust bags included?  Is it only for smaller handbags? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXjk3Xu2A_0


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jadelotus said:


> The lady in this unboxing video pulls out a dust bag out of her bag.  When do MFF items have dust bags included?  Is it only for smaller handbags?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXjk3Xu2A_0


Its not mff


----------



## pamelsherm

JennE said:


> Hi all...I've posted a few times in the Coach board, but am mostly just reading and learning. T-Girl, I think you're right about Coach Factory stores, it seems that the boutiques uphold the "luxury" image, but I'm pretty sure that the Factory stores pay the bills!


 
As there is a Coach Factory Outlet close to my home, I a frequent shopper.  Overall, the quality is very good! Lately I've been partial to buying handbags received from the retail stores only.  I recently purchased the Stewardess Bag at 50% off form Coach Factory Online.  Love the purse!


----------



## DeDe15

I haven't been on these threads in forever, although I read  a lot! Can someone help me with some abbreviations? PCE? JAX? (I finally figured out CFO as Coach Factory Outlet, also written above.)

Just registered recently at the CFO site but have not been "officially" invited to a sale yet, but have stumbled onto two of them (the last one, really frustrating, missed the Molly but a hair!) 
Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DeDe15 said:


> I haven't been on these threads in forever, although I read  a lot! Can someone help me with some abbreviations? PCE? JAX? (I finally figured out CFO as Coach Factory Outlet, also written above.)
> 
> Just registered recently at the CFO site but have not been "officially" invited to a sale yet, but have stumbled onto two of them (the last one, really frustrating, missed the Molly but a hair!)
> Thanks!


JAX = Jacksonville
PCE = preferred customer event


----------



## DeDe15

BeachBagGal said:


> JAX = Jacksonville
> PCE = preferred customer event


Thank you! Why does Jacksonville keep popping up? Something special about that location or is it a special outlet or something? Appreciate the info. ( I was going to guess Private Coach Event for PCE... close!)

And how do you get the extra 25% off codes for the online sales? I haven't looked at Coach in forever & am finally coming back to them... They've put out a lot of really nice stuff lately, to their credit. But now I have to find the coupons and deals that you all already know! Thanks again!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

DeDe15 said:


> Thank you! Why does Jacksonville keep popping up? Something special about that location or is it a special outlet or something? Appreciate the info. ( I was going to guess Private Coach Event for PCE... close!)
> 
> And how do you get the extra 25% off codes for the online sales? I haven't looked at Coach in forever & am finally coming back to them... They've put out a lot of really nice stuff lately, to their credit. But now I have to find the coupons and deals that you all already know! Thanks again!


JAX, short for Jacksonville, FL is the central Coach warehouse where fulfillment of all orders for inventory come from.  As for getting PCE, in the past you had to make some type of purchase to be placed into the Coach database and then at PCE time you would be flagged as PCE elibible.  Coach is currently transitioning so it is not clear as to whether or not PCE's will exist any longer but what is clear is that Coach is transitioning to semi-annual 30-50% off sales of its old merchandise, the first beginning 6/6 - 6/12.  The presale period is open by invitation only to some of the former PCE recipients and then open to the public which I think is a good thing because it will allow those formerly not eligible to become eligible.  The current plan is to have these semi-annually.


----------



## DeDe15

Syrenitytoo said:


> JAX, short for Jacksonville, FL is the central Coach warehouse where fulfillment of all orders for inventory come from.  As for getting PCE, in the past you had to make some type of purchase to be placed into the Coach database and then at PCE time you would be flagged as PCE elibible.  Coach is currently transitioning so it is not clear as to whether or not PCE's will exist any longer but what is clear is that Coach is transitioning to semi-annual 30-50% off sales of its old merchandise, the first beginning 6/6 - 6/12.  The presale period is open by invitation only to some of the former PCE recipients and then open to the public which I think is a good thing because it will allow those formerly not eligible to become eligible.  The current plan is to have these semi-annually.




Thank you for such a great and thorough explanation!  The irony is that I used to get coach mail all the time and really got away from the brand... They went way off base for a while there with their designs and I lost interest. Now that I'm "rediscovering" them and want the mail coupons.... Nothing! 

By the way, can you buy directly from Jacksonville, do you know? People seem to mention it like you can buy from them. Thanks again!


----------



## bluebellrose

lol even though nordstorms is a department store and known to have sales on their stuff. I think coach themselves is cheaper than nordstorms.


----------



## Wubbles

Syrenitytoo said:


> JAX, short for Jacksonville, FL is the central Coach warehouse where fulfillment of all orders for inventory come from.  As for getting PCE, in the past you had to make some type of purchase to be placed into the Coach database and then at PCE time you would be flagged as PCE elibible.  Coach is currently transitioning so it is not clear as to whether or not PCE's will exist any longer but what is clear is that Coach is transitioning to semi-annual 30-50% off sales of its old merchandise, the first beginning 6/6 - 6/12.  *The presale period is open by invitation only to some of the former PCE recipients* and then open to the public which I think is a good thing because it will allow those formerly not eligible to become eligible.  The current plan is to have these semi-annually.



FWIW, this is the first card I've received from Coach so not just former PCE recipients....although I have used the Facebook coupons.


----------



## vesperholly

You can also call the JAX warehouse directly and place orders. That's how another TPFer got her hands on a sea mist daily bag.


----------



## erikacorcoran

Hi everyone, I am new to purse forum and have created an account to try and get some more information on the two purses I am interested in and also to get some input from people who already have the bags. I am currently going back and forth trying to choose between the Coach Bleecker Cooper embossed logo in grey birch or the lil ukita in black by marc by marc jacobs. I loved the lil ukita for a long time now but as I was doing some research on purse forum I stumbled upon the Bleecker Cooper in the embossed logo grey birch and fell inlove. If anyone has either of these bags and can tell me some pros and cons to them that would be great, and if not just some opinions on which bag you think is nicer would also help. Thanks


----------



## bluebellrose

funny thing is, the bay did their own pce thingy and coach had the semi annual sale.  20% off all coach merchandise including new arrivals if using hbc mastercard. If items were already on clearance and a delete, a total of 45% off. No idea if it included the boroughs. I like pces because they allow you to get access to new arrivals at a discount.


----------



## Echoes

For those that haven't already heard:

Coach to close 70 stores, stock tumbles


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Echoes said:


> For those that haven't already heard:
> 
> Coach to close 70 stores, stock tumbles


..


----------



## BeenBurned

This kind of this bugs me. 

The seller, dimplesdiscounts, steals Coach's copyrighted stock photo then has the nerve to watermark it with a statement that others shouldn't steal "her" picture!!

Grrrr!

This is *dimplesdiscounts*'s stolen picture. (In fact, all her watermarked pictures in the listing are cropped from the same stolen stock pic. All her listings seem to use the work of others.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SIGNA...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item4869193550







And this is Coach's own picture.


----------



## LittleGuyLucy

Hi everyone! I'm new to tPF so please forgive me if this isn't the right place to post this...

I did a search for hang tags but, didn't find what I was looking for. I know I have read around here that you can get a new one. How do you do this? I bought my bag (which I just identified as the Colette Pebble Leather Stripe Hobo Handbag in Tan) a few years ago from Macys and at the time, I preferred the look sans hang tag. I removed it and don't know where it is anymore.  Now, I'm thinking I'd like to rock the hang tag and would love to get one!

Thanks!


----------



## Woodranda

LittleGuyLucy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to tPF so please forgive me if this isn't the right place to post this...
> 
> I did a search for hang tags but, didn't find what I was looking for. I know I have read around here that you can get a new one. How do you do this? I bought my bag (which I just identified as the Colette Pebble Leather Stripe Hobo Handbag in Tan) a few years ago from Macys and at the time, I preferred the look sans hang tag. I removed it and don't know where it is anymore.  Now, I'm thinking I'd like to rock the hang tag and would love to get one!
> 
> Thanks!



You can try contacting the Coach Warehouse, otherwise known as JAX, they may be able to send you one.


----------



## oldbaglover

LittleGuyLucy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to tPF so please forgive me if this isn't the right place to post this...
> 
> I did a search for hang tags but, didn't find what I was looking for. I know I have read around here that you can get a new one. How do you do this? I bought my bag (which I just identified as the Colette Pebble Leather Stripe Hobo Handbag in Tan) a few years ago from Macys and at the time, I preferred the look sans hang tag. I removed it and don't know where it is anymore.  Now, I'm thinking I'd like to rock the hang tag and would love to get one!
> 
> Thanks!


I needed a navy hangtag for a vintage coach plus a black one. I called the coach store at the nearest mall and they had a navy one. I went in and got both tags for free.


----------



## LittleGuyLucy

Woodranda said:


> You can try contacting the Coach Warehouse, otherwise known as JAX, they may be able to send you one.



Great, I will do that! Thank you for the help.


----------



## LittleGuyLucy

oldbaglover said:


> I needed a navy hangtag for a vintage coach plus a black one. I called the coach store at the nearest mall and they had a navy one. I went in and got both tags for free.



Good to know! I will have to call mine and see if I can get lucky.


----------



## nanogirl21

Sorry, I really don't know where to post this question. So I am going to post it here. Sorry if it is in the wrong area. 

I have some questions about Coach items and would like to start a new thread. However, I cannot. Anyone know why? How do I fix this? The message I get is below. I am not trying to edit anyone else post, access admin features, and my account is activated. I am really confused. There is a great community of people here that knows about Coach and a great place for resources, but if I cannot get help and ask questions I am not sure how to get my answers if they are not in seach. 

"nanogirl21, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

 Thanks.


----------



## nanogirl21

LittleGuyLucy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to tPF so please forgive me if this isn't the right place to post this...
> 
> I did a search for hang tags but, didn't find what I was looking for. I know I have read around here that you can get a new one. How do you do this? I bought my bag (which I just identified as the Colette Pebble Leather Stripe Hobo Handbag in Tan) a few years ago from Macys and at the time, I preferred the look sans hang tag. I removed it and don't know where it is anymore.  Now, I'm thinking I'd like to rock the hang tag and would love to get one!
> 
> Thanks!




I send an email to questions@coach.com with "Replacement Hang Tags" as the title with the style number of my bag. I got a response in under an hour saying that it will be mailed right out. If you can't make it to the store to pick up a tag you may want to send an email.


----------



## quinna

nanogirl21 said:


> Sorry, I really don't know where to post this question. So I am going to post it here. Sorry if it is in the wrong area.
> 
> I have some questions about Coach items and would like to start a new thread. However, I cannot. Anyone know why? How do I fix this? The message I get is below. I am not trying to edit anyone else post, access admin features, and my account is activated. I am really confused. There is a great community of people here that knows about Coach and a great place for resources, but if I cannot get help and ask questions I am not sure how to get my answers if they are not in seach.
> 
> "nanogirl21, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> 
> Thanks.



I think (someone correct me if I'm wrong) you cannot start your own thread until you have more than 10 posts on existing threads.


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hello All! Can anyone tell me if "Purple Iris" is truly a new color coming soon? Or am I hearing wishful-thinking rumors? Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

I posted this on the Hall of Shame thread but I thought it deserved a special place to be talked about!!

If I didn't see this myself, I wouldn't believe it!

I'll post pictures for your viewing enjoyment in case it (hopefully) poofs!

Seller supertwo1226

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PAT...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a400a73b1

It reminds me of those gum-wrapper chains we used to make as kids a hundred years ago.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I posted this on the Hall of Shame thread but I thought it deserved a special place to be talked about!!
> 
> *If I didn't see this myself, I wouldn't believe it!*
> 
> I'll post pictures for your viewing enjoyment in case it (hopefully) poofs!
> 
> Seller supertwo1226
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PAT...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a400a73b1
> 
> It reminds me of those gum-wrapper chains we used to make as kids a hundred years ago.







neither would i!!!!!

omg!!!  that is just sooooo tacky and awful!!!!  it's patchwork alright - looks like they took an old quilt and made it!!!


----------



## Caspin22

BeenBurned said:


> I posted this on the Hall of Shame thread but I thought it deserved a special place to be talked about!!
> 
> If I didn't see this myself, I wouldn't believe it!
> 
> I'll post pictures for your viewing enjoyment in case it (hopefully) poofs!
> 
> Seller supertwo1226
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PAT...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a400a73b1
> 
> It reminds me of those gum-wrapper chains we used to make as kids a hundred years ago.



But...it says Coach on the zipper pull...it MUST be real!!


----------



## Saumur

nanogirl21 said:


> Sorry, I really don't know where to post this question. So I am going to post it here. Sorry if it is in the wrong area.
> 
> I have some questions about Coach items and would like to start a new thread. However, I cannot. Anyone know why? How do I fix this? The message I get is below. I am not trying to edit anyone else post, access admin features, and my account is activated. I am really confused. There is a great community of people here that knows about Coach and a great place for resources, but if I cannot get help and ask questions I am not sure how to get my answers if they are not in seach.
> 
> "nanogirl21, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> 
> Thanks.





quinna said:


> I think (someone correct me if I'm wrong) you cannot start your own thread until you have more than 10 posts on existing threads.




I have the same problem as NanoGirl. I get the same message when I try to post. And I have 20 posts on this forum. Any ideas?


----------



## MedtechCarol

BeenBurned said:


> I posted this on the Hall of Shame thread but I thought it deserved a special place to be talked about!!
> 
> If I didn't see this myself, I wouldn't believe it!
> 
> I'll post pictures for your viewing enjoyment in case it (hopefully) poofs!
> 
> Seller supertwo1226
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PAT...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a400a73b1
> 
> It reminds me of those gum-wrapper chains we used to make as kids a hundred years ago.



They even used little horse and carriages on the fabric lol....omg that is terrible!


----------



## EternalBlue

Hi there! I am new to the forums, and it seems I can't post a new thread yet so I hopped in here hoping for some advise. I have never owned a Coach bag, so I am not sure if this is just a dud, but I purchased a new full price Madison Mini Christie in the color Loganberry from Zappos (an authorized seller of Coach, and the Coach store doesn't seem to carry this color) and it has many flaws.  Contacted Zappos and will do an exchange but I am just wondering if the quality of their bags has gone down? All I have ever heard is how the stitching is perfect, and how amazing the bags are, so I am totally bummed.

I will try to attach some pics in my next post if I can figure it out.


----------



## EternalBlue

EternalBlue said:


> Hi there! I am new to the forums, and it seems I can't post a new thread yet so I hopped in here hoping for some advise. I have never owned a Coach bag, so I am not sure if this is just a dud, but I purchased a new full price Madison Mini Christie in the color Loganberry from Zappos (an authorized seller of Coach, and the Coach store doesn't seem to carry this color) and it has many flaws.  Contacted Zappos and will do an exchange but I am just wondering if the quality of their bags has gone down? All I have ever heard is how the stitching is perfect, and how amazing the bags are, so I am totally bummed.
> 
> I will try to attach some pics in my next post if I can figure it out.



Okay, so here are some pics...

1. Crooked stitching and mushed leather
2. & 3. Paint stains on the black trim (longer strap)
4. Worn hardware on all of these parts
5. General photo of the bag (sorry, not sure how to fix rotation!)
6. Just a tag inside, made from a stretchy rubber material
7. An actual stain on the leather

This bag was wrapped in a coach clear bag with all the little foamy type things covering the hardware, and stuffed inside, it did not look like it had been opened or used. Just wondering if these types of problems are normal for Coach bags, for full price I was expecting a lot better. Actually, even if it was on sale! Anyone have any thoughts? We'll see if the replacement is any better. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Here's the problem with purchasing bags from Zappos: their 365 day return policy. Someone can use the bag and it be in acceptable condition and Zappos will turn around and sell it again. I bought a Fossil bag a year ago that was around $200 and when I got it I found it to A) not have any wrapping (tissue, foam, etc) to indicate it was new and B) the previous owner's mirror and "unmentionable" was still in the zip pocket. I was so mad that I contacted Zappos and they said they have people who look over returns and if that person sees nothing wrong, they put it back on the site. This bag may have been bought, used, returned, then Zappos thought it was OK to resell.


----------



## EternalBlue

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Here's the problem with purchasing bags from Zappos: their 365 day return policy. Someone can use the bag and it be in acceptable condition and Zappos will turn around and sell it again. I bought a Fossil bag a year ago that was around $200 and when I got it I found it to A) not have any wrapping (tissue, foam, etc) to indicate it was new and B) the previous owner's mirror and "unmentionable" was still in the zip pocket. I was so mad that I contacted Zappos and they said they have people who look over returns and if that person sees nothing wrong, they put it back on the site. This bag may have been bought, used, returned, then Zappos thought it was OK to resell.



You are so right, I didn't even think about that. I have bought many shoes from Zappos over the past few years and besides receiving a wrong color once, I've never had a problem. I guess it is a lot easier to see "wear" on a shoe than it is a bag. Okay, we'll see how this next one comes and if it looks bad I'll just head over to Lord & Taylor and see how the selection is there. Thank you!


----------



## EternalBlue

My other thought is that it had all the wrapping on everything, including the hardware, it looks like it was the original wrapping and not tampered. Do you know if Zappos re-wraps bags to look new and unused?


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

EternalBlue said:


> My other thought is that it had all the wrapping on everything, including the hardware, it looks like it was the original wrapping and not tampered. Do you know if Zappos re-wraps bags to look new and unused?



I have no idea. My guess is that they use generic tissue to make it seem like it is new. People who aren't used to bags wrapped a certain way, take it at face value. Others who know what is supposed to be wrapped have red flags going off left and right. I knew my fossil bag was used the minute I opened the box. The bag was in the Fossil plastic bag, but not wrapped in tissue or anything. The plastic film that is usually on the hardware was not there and the hardware was scratched. The strap had a crease in it where it had been originally, then it was adjusted, but never returned to the original hole. The whole idea that I paid full price for a used bag gave me the creeps, especially when I found another person's personal items in it .


----------



## EternalBlue

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I have no idea. My guess is that they use generic tissue to make it seem like it is new. People who aren't used to bags wrapped a certain way, take it at face value. Others who know what is supposed to be wrapped have red flags going off left and right. I knew my fossil bag was used the minute I opened the box. The bag was in the Fossil plastic bag, but not wrapped in tissue or anything. The plastic film that is usually on the hardware was not there and the hardware was scratched. The strap had a crease in it where it had been originally, then it was adjusted, but never returned to the original hole. The whole idea that I paid full price for a used bag gave me the creeps, especially when I found another person's personal items in it .



I agree, it is pretty gross ordering what you think will be a new bag and finding other people's unmentionables inside it. About a month ago I purchased two Kate Spade bags from Zappos, sight unseen, one had a dustbag inside covered in animal fur (not to mention they sent me the larger more expensive version of the bag) and the other had a small spot on the handle that looked like toothpaste in the stitching. Thought both were just from people trying them on, and not actually using and returning. The animal fur was just gross, and I have no idea how Kate Spade bags are supposed to be wrapped. I have seen videos of people unwrapping Coach bags from the Coach online store and this looks the same, but it is not the same as actually seeing and knowing in person. I don't know why I thought my experience with this new purchase would be any different...just thought those were bad luck?


----------



## bluebellrose

semi annual sale items discounted deeper than fos? checked fos website. Exact same items in the semi annual sale sent to fos. lol, now we know.  I think coach is trying to train it's customers to buy before it gets sent to fos. Should head to my local winners and see if i can find any deletes.


----------



## oldbaglover

Thanks for the info about Zappos. I have never purchased bags or shoes but almost have. I will not even consider any future purchaes from them.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Shoes from Zappos are OK to get. I have ordered several athletic shoes from them because they carry narrow sizes. They come packaged like when you get them at a shoe retailer. They have much more strict guidelines for returning shoes: they cannot have wear ont he bottom, must have all tags attached, etc. They even recommend you "try out the shoes on carpet" first. I read somewhere once that even if shoes are returned unworn, they do not resell them, but donate them. All they say about bags is it to have the tag attached and original wrapping. Nothing about whether they need to be attached to the bag, lol.


----------



## bagenamored

oldbaglover said:


> Thanks for the info about Zappos. I have never purchased bags or shoes but almost have. I will not even consider any future purchaes from them.



Don't completely write off Zappos - I have had nothing but good experiences with them. I've ordered clothes and many pairs of shoes from them without a problem. I also recently purchased a black Daily Shoulder Bag that came to me in pristine condition. They have great customer service and if something comes to you in less than perfect condition, it is easy and free to return things.  I'd give them a chance if I were you!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

bagenamored said:


> Don't completely write off Zappos - I have had nothing but good experiences with them. I've ordered clothes and many pairs of shoes from them without a problem. I also recently purchased a black Daily Shoulder Bag that came to me in pristine condition. They have great customer service and if something comes to you in less than perfect condition, it is easy and free to return things.  I'd give them a chance if I were you!



I agree with this. I have had nothing but great experiences with Zappos, but it was that one in a million chance that I got that used bag that made me leary of buying a handbag from them again.


----------



## EternalBlue

bagenamored said:


> Don't completely write off Zappos - I have had nothing but good experiences with them. I've ordered clothes and many pairs of shoes from them without a problem. I also recently purchased a black Daily Shoulder Bag that came to me in pristine condition. They have great customer service and if something comes to you in less than perfect condition, it is easy and free to return things.  I'd give them a chance if I were you!


I agree, Zappos customer service is great and they never gave me any problems with returns. They even did an exchange without charging me for the replacement if they get the original back within 14 days. I will def continue to purchase shoes from them, they are awesome. But I am a bit suspicious regarding the handbags given their policy and my experiences. I would still take a chance on buying a different handbag from them, though, for sheer convenience and no hassle. I love Zappos but I think their return policy as it applies to bags can really get taken advantage of, unfortunately. I hope it didn't sound like I was speaking negatively about them, it is more towards customers who wear and return items, and my questioning the quality of what I thought and still believe to be a new Coach bag with quality control problems.


----------



## EternalBlue

I have also reached VIP status with Zappos so orders always arrive very quickly, usually next day. I did receive my replacement bag today, and though it has far less issues there is still some wear on the metal hardware where it rubs together. I'm not sure if just the jostling during shipment or the way they are wrapped/packed drom the manufacturer is causing this but it is a bummer. I may be able to buff some of it out but that annoys me considering it is new and how much I paid.


----------



## BeenBurned

EternalBlue said:


> I hope it didn't sound like I was speaking negatively about them, it is more towards customers who wear and return items, and my questioning the quality of what I thought and still believe to be a new Coach bag with quality control problems.



If you got a new Coach bag with quality control problems, your complaint should be against/with Coach, not Zappos. 

Zappos doesn't make the products it sells. Just as you can get a defective dress at Bloomies, a defective refrigerator from Lowes or a defective Coach bag from Zappos, it's the manufacturer who is ultimately responsible for manufacturer defects. Thus, they reimburse the retailer for refunds issued.

It's unfair to blame a retailer for a quality control issue.


----------



## EternalBlue

BeenBurned said:


> If you got a new Coach bag with quality control problems, your complaint should be against/with Coach, not Zappos.
> 
> Zappos doesn't make the products it sells. Just as you can get a defective dress at Bloomies, a defective refrigerator from Lowes or a defective Coach bag from Zappos, it's the manufacturer who is ultimately responsible for manufacturer defects. Thus, they reimburse the retailer for refunds issued.
> 
> It's unfair to blame a retailer for a quality control issue.



I think you misread. I specifically said I was not blaming Zappos and upon receiving my replacement, I feel the issues I am having lie with Coach and Coach's quality control, not Zappos. Please reread my post. I have already stated that Zappos customer service is excellent. When I received my first bag, I was not sure if it was a quality control issue (with the manufacturer = Coach) or it was brought up that it may have been a return. No one is blaming Zappos here.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> If you got a new Coach bag with quality control problems, your complaint should be against/with Coach, not Zappos.
> 
> Zappos doesn't make the products it sells. Just as you can get a defective dress at Bloomies, a defective refrigerator from Lowes or a defective Coach bag from Zappos, it's the manufacturer who is ultimately responsible for manufacturer defects. Thus, they reimburse the retailer for refunds issued.
> 
> It's unfair to blame a retailer for a quality control issue.





EternalBlue said:


> I think you misread. I specifically said I was not blaming Zappos and upon receiving my replacement, I feel the issues I am having lie with Coach and Coach's quality control, not Zappos. Please reread my post. I have already stated that Zappos customer service is excellent. When I received my first bag, I was not sure if it was a quality control issue (with the manufacturer = Coach) or it was brought up that it may have been a return. No one is blaming Zappos here.


I apologize. It wasn't your post I was referring to. It was this post from someone who decided they won't do business with Zappos: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/official-coach-chat-thread-396808-342.html#post27127184

And the post: 



oldbaglover said:


> Thanks for the info about Zappos. I have  never purchased bags or shoes but almost have. I will not even consider  any future purchaes from them.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Zappos does have amazing customer service. As compensation for receiving a "less than stellar" product as she called it, she signed me up for vip zappos which means I get free next day shipping indefinitely. That was the only time in my life I have had a problem with them. Like BeenBurned said, blame the top tier QC (Coach) and don't shoot the messenger (Zappos).


----------



## bakeacookie

Hello all,

I was wondering if there was a product out there to make my Coach Madeline a little more water resistant? It's my go to travel bag and I need to protect it, not only from the elements, but from accidental spills and whatnot.


----------



## oldbaglover

bagenamored said:


> Don't completely write off Zappos - I have had nothing but good experiences with them. I've ordered clothes and many pairs of shoes from them without a problem. I also recently purchased a black Daily Shoulder Bag that came to me in pristine condition. They have great customer service and if something comes to you in less than perfect condition, it is easy and free to return things.  I'd give them a chance if I were you!


About the Zappos comment:  I posted due to the comment from The Nerdy Girl about buying a bag that  appeared to be a previous buyer's "unmentionable" items in it.  I understood this as meaning that Zappos sent a bag that was used.  That would make we very unhappy to find a previous buyer's items still in the bag.


----------



## Asscher Cut

I want a Coach Peyton Bennett Mini satchel soooo bad. Or maybe the domed bag. I think those are the cutest, even signature print.


----------



## BeenBurned

This listing struck me as humorous, considering the seller's ID. (I did post on the Hall of Shame but wanted it here too.)

Seller  *not*street*legal*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse-...3D141358592152

And in case it poofs, here's the reason why it's NOT STREET LEGAL


----------



## Syrenitytoo

bakeacookie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was wondering if there was a product out there to make my Coach Madeline a little more water resistant? It's my go to travel bag and I need to protect it, not only from the elements, but from accidental spills and whatnot.


What kind of Madeline do you have and then I can definitely advise you.


----------



## bakeacookie

Syrenitytoo said:


> What kind of Madeline do you have and then I can definitely advise you.



It's the small Madeline in black violet. I think it's 25169. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

bakeacookie said:


> It's the small Madeline in black violet. I think it's 25169.
> 
> Thank you so much!


You can absolutely use the Coach moisturizer on that leather or Apple Garde product, preferably both.  I always moisturizer and even though I have all types of moisturizers, I prefer Coach's. It does a great job and then Apple care creams guard against water. Good luck!


----------



## bakeacookie

Syrenitytoo said:


> You can absolutely use the Coach moisturizer on that leather or Apple Garde product, preferably both.  I always moisturizer and even though I have all types of moisturizers, I prefer Coach's. It does a great job and then Apple care creams guard against water. Good luck!




I do have coach moisturizer! So I'll definitely get some Apple Garde and treat my bag before I take it out on my trip. Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Is anyone else having problems posting pics from their phone using the app? I can get a pic to post when I'm on my wi fi at home, but not using 3G.   Just wondering


----------



## BeenBurned

I laugh when it's obvious sellers don't know brands and what they're selling. Clearly, she doesn't know whether or not it's authentic if she doesn't know the logo.

Check out this Coach wallet: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-wallet-/151389898694?pt=Wallet&hash=item233f8a87c6


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> I laugh when it's obvious sellers don't know brands and what they're selling. Clearly, she doesn't know whether or not it's authentic if she doesn't know the logo.
> 
> Check out this Coach wallet:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-wallet-/151389898694?pt=Wallet&hash=item233f8a87c6







OMG!!!  LMAO 


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I saw this photo for The Knitting Club on my Facebook feed showing a blanket pattern. Look at her bag in the chair next to her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I saw this photo for The Knitting Club on my Facebook feed showing a blanket pattern. Look at her bag in the chair next to her!





Cool!  Thank goodness it was in the chair and not on the ground!


----------



## BeenBurned

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I saw this photo for The Knitting Club on my Facebook feed showing a blanket pattern. Look at her bag in the chair next to her!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> Cool!  Thank goodness it was in the chair and not on the ground!


She must be in a "safe" neighborhood to be able to put the bag on a chair _behind_ her and trust it to be safe.


----------



## jane

I sold a like-new but pre-owned wallet on ebay this weekend for waaaay less than I paid (the dang thing wouldn't sell otherwise and I was just sick of dealing with listing it over and over) and the buyer messages me asking me to make sure I include the care card and tag inside because it's really "important to them." I got a feeling this guy planned on relisting my wallet as NWT once they got it, so I uh conveniently forgot to include the tag inside, oops!

I have had this happen to me before with an LV bag I sold, and included tags and receipt in the sale. THE DAY the buyer got the bag she immediately listed it back on ebay for a higher price. I was really sad about this, and wished I had just kept it instead. I don't know why but I just feel better selling my treasured things to  someone who actually wants to use them, not just flip them. Yes, I realize they have the right to do that but it's still icky to me!


----------



## whateve

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I saw this photo for The Knitting Club on my Facebook feed showing a blanket pattern. Look at her bag in the chair next to her!





BeenBurned said:


> She must be in a "safe" neighborhood to be able to put the bag on a chair _behind_ her and trust it to be safe.


Who brings a hand-knitted blanket to an outdoor cafe? Obviously an unrealistic photo shoot.


----------



## BeenBurned

jane said:


> I sold a like-new but pre-owned wallet on ebay this weekend for waaaay less than I paid (the dang thing wouldn't sell otherwise and I was just sick of dealing with listing it over and over) and the buyer messages me asking me to make sure I include the care card and tag inside because it's really "important to them." I got a feeling this guy planned on relisting my wallet as NWT once they got it, so I uh conveniently forgot to include the tag inside, oops!
> 
> I have had this happen to me before with an LV bag I sold, and included tags and receipt in the sale. THE DAY the buyer got the bag she immediately listed it back on ebay for a higher price. I was really sad about this, and wished I had just kept it instead. I don't know why but I just feel better selling my treasured things to  someone who actually wants to use them, not just flip them. Yes, I realize they have the right to do that but it's still icky to me!


You aren't going to like my response but I'll post it anyway because I feel safe in saying that although others will no doubt disagree, there are others who will agree with me. 

Honestly, if you listed as including the tag and/or if you told the buyer that you had the tag and care card, by "forgetting" to include them puts you at risk of a SNAD dispute. And a SNAD will put a defect on your account, possibly limiting or even preventing you from selling on ebay at all. 

Once a buyer makes a purchase, it's theirs to do with as they please. Why would you care whether they use it, resell it or dispose of it? You (presumably) listed it for an amount you felt comfortable selling for and it's no longer yours to dictate what happens to it. 

If you don't want a reseller to buy it with the intent of flipping, either don't sell it at all or sell it for a price that makes it impossible for the flipper to make money on.

As you said,  you sold it "for waaaay less than I paid (the dang thing wouldn't sell otherwise and I was just sick of dealing with listing it over and over" so now it's sold! Let the new buyer deal with not being able to get rid of it (if that's the case).


----------



## jane

I didn't list it as tags included. It's a used wallet. But it looks almost new. I probably could have listed as NWT but decided to be honest.


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> She must be in a "safe" neighborhood to be able to put the bag on a chair _behind_ her and trust it to be safe.





i was just thinking the same - why is her bag BEHIND her???
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

BeenBurned said:


> She must be in a "safe" neighborhood to be able to put the bag on a chair _behind_ her and trust it to be safe.



I know! That chair right in front of her is much more safe. Maybe it is reserved for her blanket. I was so excited when I noticed it right off the bat that I scared my poor dog!


----------



## BeenBurned

Seriously? Why would she think this is a Coach bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LARGE...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3394e4500d


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? Why would she think this is a Coach bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LARGE...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3394e4500d


To get hits, is my guess. It's hideous!


----------



## bag-princess

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? Why would she think this is a Coach bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LARGE...765?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3394e4500d









i thought it was going to be the case of when some sellers say a blue bag is black or vice versa.   but no!  that is just seriously wrong.   either they know and are lying for the sale or someone is delusional and thinks buyers are,too!!!:weird:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nerual13

I'm pulling out my collection this weekend to organize it and label the storage totes better, and snapped this photo of my sweet cat Munchkin being guard kitty 

And yes, that tote on the top left is full of small bags that need to be organized better, need to dust bag them so they can sit neatly.


----------



## bluebellrose

I fell in love with the smithe bag.


----------



## oluchika

nerual13 said:


> I'm pulling out my collection this weekend to organize it and label the storage totes better, and snapped this photo of my sweet cat Munchkin being guard kitty
> 
> And yes, that tote on the top left is full of small bags that need to be organized better, need to dust bag them so they can sit neatly.



This looks like something my cat Remi would do. Of course I would have to remember to keep the totes closed otherwise he'd climb in them immediately, lol


----------



## nerual13

oluchika said:


> This looks like something my cat Remi would do. Of course I would have to remember to keep the totes closed otherwise he'd climb in them immediately, lol



Oh, that would so happen. One of the reasons my purses are IN totes to begin with! Another being, it keeps them dust free and god forbid there is a water leak, my babies would be safe! She loves to lay on any surface though, I had to stack them super high to keep her off them during the night


----------



## zaara10

Saw this on fb earlier. Lol. But tpf ladies keep their bags much more clean & organized than this!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Soooo...now that Stu has launched his collection, suddenly I'm back on the email list for coach.com again. Last year they kept removing me from the list. Get your act together, Coach.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Did anyone go to the Preview event at the Madison Avenue store about a week ago?  I really wanted to go but was super busy with work.  Just wondering how it was.


----------



## bluebellrose

sigh, too bad I can't drive down to an outlet. I like the outlet styles a lot more than the coach fp styles


----------



## nerual13

bluebellrose said:


> sigh, too bad I can't drive down to an outlet. I like the outlet styles a lot more than the coach fp styles



Be glad you don't live near one, you save a lot of money! Mine is so close that I can ride light rail and be there in five minutes. This is a VERY dangerous thing!!!


----------



## CatePNW

nerual13 said:


> Be glad you don't live near one, you save a lot of money! Mine is so close that I can ride light rail and be there in five minutes. This is a VERY dangerous thing!!!



But you can go often enough to catch a good deal or a return or something like that!  Along with all the other temptations there....LOL!


----------



## nerual13

CatePNW said:


> But you can go often enough to catch a good deal or a return or something like that!  Along with all the other temptations there....LOL!



Mine never seems to get good stuff, but I also don't go at the right times. Sadly, new floor set tomorrow AM but I have work then a flight to NYC, so I'll miss out. Based on what they previewed for it though, don't think there would be much interesting for me this round.


----------



## bag-princess

CatePNW said:


> But you can go often enough to catch a good deal* or a return or something like that! * Along with all the other temptations there....LOL!





yes!


we had a second outlet mall open here last year right before the christmas holiday's - HUGE - and it is about 20 minutes from here.  now i don't have to drive 45 minutes to return something!


----------



## annpan23

Anyone having a problem browsing the forum from a desktop?


----------



## whateve

annpan23 said:


> Anyone having a problem browsing the forum from a desktop?


Yes. several people are including me.


----------



## annpan23

whateve said:


> Yes. several people are including me.



Thanks for the reply!  Hopefully it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## bluebellrose

nerual13 said:


> Be glad you don't live near one, you save a lot of money! Mine is so close that I can ride light rail and be there in five minutes. This is a VERY dangerous thing!!!


It's a couple hours drive down to seattle here. But it's doable.That's what i meant having to drive down there or take the greyhound bus down there.
New designer outlet mall being built in town.  I wonder if coach will join. No doubt micheal kors will open, and fossil. Coach will follow possibly so as to not lose market share. He plans to open a designer outlet mall apparently just to capture tourist traffic. Coach be stupid not to open there as it's near the airport.  Seriously the local fp store here doesn't need to make an effort to clear deletes. Just one random open to all pce on black friday and all the pending deletes are gone by the time I drop in on monday. I was like lol why is the store so empty of stock today? Even the floor models got sold out haha.


----------



## bluebellrose

sigh i accidentally got water on my coach wallet. >_> ANd I didn't know until a couple hours later


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Something just dawned on me...the new Ververs collection is inspired my the American West, right? If you look at the two debut collections: 
The Rhyder bags are very western looking with the scallops, vintage-y leathers (nubuck, crackle, etc.) and turnlocks thus "cowboys."
The Dakotah bags are very native looking with lots of fringe and feathers, handmade look, and more natural leathers (pebbled, suede, etc.) thus "indians".


----------



## crazyforcoach09

WHAT IN THE WORLD????
why did they remove the straps -I think I have seen it all
THIS IS SO NOT MY AUCTION

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c46c74b1b


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> WHAT IN THE WORLD????
> why did they remove the straps -I think I have seen it all
> THIS IS SO NOT MY AUCTION
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c46c74b1b


I've seen that before. Ridiculous price for a damaged bag. They should be reported for purse cruelty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> I've seen that before. Ridiculous price for a damaged bag. They should be reported for purse cruelty!


 

Yesssss they should - lindsey looks crazy


----------



## BeenBurned

crazyforcoach09 said:


> WHAT IN THE WORLD????
> why did they remove the straps -I think I have seen it all
> THIS IS SO NOT MY AUCTION
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c46c74b1b





whateve said:


> I've seen that before. Ridiculous price for a damaged bag. They should be reported for purse cruelty!


I wonder if the seller even realizes that the handles were removed.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder if the seller even realizes that the handles were removed.


Yes. she does. It's mentioned in the condition description.


----------



## whateve

http://www.refinery29.com/professio...e&utm_campaign=141009-professional-bags#slide

An article promoting a borough that has already been deleted. More proof that Coach deletes things too fast.


----------



## whateve

I was looking through some pictures and found this blogger bag from 2010. Does it remind you of anything? It has a feather.


----------



## abwd

whateve said:


> I was looking through some pictures and found this blogger bag from 2010. Does it remind you of anything? It has a feather.




Wow whateve, you totally win the round of I spy Coach edition!! That is actually quite amazing!


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> I was looking through some pictures and found this blogger bag from 2010. Does it remind you of anything? It has a feather.





abwd said:


> Wow whateve, you totally win the round of I spy Coach edition!! That is actually quite amazing!



Whateve is a super sleuth!


----------



## whateve

abwd said:


> Wow whateve, you totally win the round of I spy Coach edition!! That is actually quite amazing!





ZSP said:


> Whateve is a super sleuth!


Aw, thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

This is so weird. 

FIrst off, I can't believe someone would try to sell a keychain in this condition in the first place, but it looks like someone sold it and it's being resold almost 3 years later. 

This is the previous post from January 2012: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-finds-deals-here-636861-67.html#post20755161

And the current listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-eskim...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item2a465bf4e3

I still say, "poor abused eskimo."


----------



## bluebellrose

apparently my area is supposedly getting a coach outlet of our own instead of having to share it with seattle


----------



## CatePNW

bluebellrose said:


> apparently my area is supposedly getting a coach outlet of our own instead of having to share it with seattle



Where would this be?  I haven't been to the Seattle area outlets for a few years. Hoping to get there soon, it's so hard hanging here and not being near an outlet!


----------



## CatePNW

BeenBurned said:


> This is so weird.
> 
> FIrst off, I can't believe someone would try to sell a keychain in this condition in the first place, but it looks like someone sold it and it's being resold almost 3 years later.
> 
> This is the previous post from January 2012:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-finds-deals-here-636861-67.html#post20755161
> 
> And the current listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-eskim...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item2a465bf4e3
> 
> I still say, "poor abused eskimo."



Looks like a chicken!  Had to Google to see what it should look like... LOL!


----------



## bluebellrose

CatePNW said:


> Where would this be?  I haven't been to the Seattle area outlets for a few years. Hoping to get there soon, it's so hard hanging here and not being near an outlet!


supposedly on the airport island in richmond bc canada. Opening in 2015
http://globalnews.ca/news/1110000/1110000/

And apparently another outlet mall in tsawwassen opening in 2016
http://www.biv.com/article/2014/6/major-outlet-malls-set-to-disrupt-retail-sector-in

Well according to the 1st article, 



> . &#8220;We are already seeing strong interest from leading European and North  American fashion brands. Vancouver offers an excellent location,  economic strength, tourism potential, as well as a strong partner in the  Vancouver Airport Authority &#8211; all elements that guarantee success when  opening a premium retail centre.&#8221;


We'll probably get one or two.  Coach doesn't like missing out on all the action especially if there's money to be made. They already experienced tons of tourist activity in the richmond centre location when they held that sas. >_> I swear they shipped in stock from other locations where the stock wasn't going like wildfire


----------



## puckettk

BeenBurned said:


> This is so weird.
> 
> FIrst off, I can't believe someone would try to sell a keychain in this condition in the first place, but it looks like someone sold it and it's being resold almost 3 years later.
> 
> This is the previous post from January 2012:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...-finds-deals-here-636861-67.html#post20755161
> 
> And the current listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-eskim...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item2a465bf4e3
> 
> I still say, "poor abused eskimo."





CatePNW said:


> Looks like a chicken!  Had to Google to see what it should look like... LOL!



Ha-ha.  I really thought it was a chicken with white hair until I read the abused Eskimo bit!


----------



## nuc

whateve said:


> Yes. she does. It's mentioned in the condition description.


But Why???????? I'm sure they didn't just fall off...


----------



## rivergirl1

Can anyone tell me what the name of this Coach purse is?
ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608028547527147924&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


----------



## puckettk

rivergirl1 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the name of this Coach purse is?
> ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608028547527147924&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0



Looks like a Large Carly (Style No. 10620).


----------



## Jadis4742

Should I keep holding on to hope that the Grommet Borough will show up somewhere eventually in Black/Black Nickel for like $400 or just go ahead and get a Grommet Duffle? 

I don't really know if I'll like the shape of either but I love those damn grommets!


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> Should I keep holding on to hope that the Grommet Borough will show up somewhere eventually in Black/Black Nickel for like $400 or just go ahead and get a Grommet Duffle?
> 
> I don't really know if I'll like the shape of either but I love those damn grommets!


Have you seen the Borough in person? I think it is really heavy. It might be heavier than the duffle.


----------



## Jadis4742

No, but thanks for the heads-up! I'm not too worried about weight - I used to lift weights and also hauled around 15+ pound messengers and bookbags for over a decade. My AW Rocco with all my gear and ipad and books seems super light in comparison!


----------



## Caspin22

Jadis4742 said:


> Should I keep holding on to hope that the Grommet Borough will show up somewhere eventually in Black/Black Nickel for like $400 or just go ahead and get a Grommet Duffle?
> 
> I don't really know if I'll like the shape of either but I love those damn grommets!




My intel says it will be included in the SAS in December.


----------



## ZSP

Speaking of the SAS coming up...how much is the typical reduction in price?  I missed the spring one.


----------



## bluebellrose

the next sas should be boxing day. Last year they did a sas and a pce at the same time. I'm guessing the reason they did june was June is right smack in the middle of the year. Gives them enough leeway time to do another one on boxing day. someone mentioned their sa said january. I'm not quite sure about that. They'd have nothing to put on during the canadian boxing day if it was in January. And if it was in january, that'd be rather weird wouldn't it? two big delete sales back to back? One from december 26th onwards and then another big sale in January? 


lol coach closes 5 outlets and opens 3 new ones? There's a new coach outlet opening in montreal. And vancouver  canada is getting at least one coach outlet. I'm not too sure about the 3rd one but it was said certain designer companies showed interest in tsawwassen outlet mall, so possibly 3.

xD they need to make up there mind. They want to go exclusive and expensive but at they same time they are opening up outlets.


----------



## Caspin22

ZSP said:


> Speaking of the SAS coming up...how much is the typical reduction in price?  I missed the spring one.




Most things in the SAS were 40% off. Some items had already been through the outlets and FOS at 50% or more.


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> Speaking of the SAS coming up...how much is the typical reduction in price?  I missed the spring one.





Canderson22 said:


> Most things in the SAS were 40% off. Some items had already been through the outlets and FOS at 50% or more.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jadis4742

Thanks Canderson! Sounds like I'll have to start saving up soon.

Does anyone know if an ipad 3/retina will fit in a Mini Preston? My gut says no, but it's so cute...


----------



## gabsgranny

I am trying to decide between the new COACH Swingpack with Pop-Up Pouch in Floral Print Leather or the COACH Madison Mini Lexington Carryall in Ocelot Print Fabric. I can't decide which one and those are the ones that I like and can afford at the moment. I can't go see them in person and I really want a new smallish bag. Has anyone seen both? I was worried that the ocelot print would be out of style. I live in a rural area in the Midwest so not sure if that would even matter.  Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## Jesabella

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind my jumping right in. I've been reading on various forums here for a few weeks and thought tonight was the right time to introduce myself since I just bought my very first (new to me) Coach on eBay.  This is my first 'designer' purchase. 

The auction is here and according to that I have a simple British tan satchel. I know there is a Coach number listed but I honestly have no idea what that means. 

I have been carrying a Fossil Vintage Revival Tote for the last few years that I absolutely adore (& for me it was a pretty penny since I got the matching wallet too!) but wanted something a bit smaller. When I saw this one I had to have it, and for that price I could not resist. I'm really excited to get it cleaned up and looking gorgeous again!  I just did a round of Leather CPR on my Fossil (thanks to learning about it on tPF) and it looks amazing! 

Thanks for letting my join in!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lord and Taylor has a BUNCH of older styles discounted for VERY good prices on their site now!!!! I ordered a bunch of things...let's see what actually goes through! lol


----------



## coachie mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Lord and Taylor has a BUNCH of older styles discounted for VERY good prices on their site now!!!! I ordered a bunch of things...let's see what actually goes through! lol


Prices are crazy good.. but won't let me check out


----------



## BeachBagGal

coachie mama said:


> Prices are crazy good.. but won't let me check out


Keep trying. Their site is fickle. It went down a few times when I was trying to order. Annoying. L&T is not my fav place to shop, but I couldn't beat those prices! Curious to see what I'll actually get since they're notorious for selling out of items and cancelling orders. It'll be interesting... lol


----------



## jane

Thanks for the heads up! My first time ordering from there. Picked up this Legacy mustard case for $17! Originally $58!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jane said:


> Thanks for the heads up! My first time ordering from there. Picked up this Legacy mustard case for $17! Originally $58!


Nice! I tried to get the wristlet in this color and it sold out. I ordered the swingpack in that color.


----------



## OtakuMom

Hi, everyone!

I've got the weekend off, so I'm just trying to take it easy because not only do I have a cold I need to get over, but my pinky toe is hurting pretty bad from the remnants of a blister, so no shoes for me today.

I never thought I would get cheered up cleaning a purse. &#55357;&#56832;. Yesterday I bought cleaner and moisturizer for the Coach purse I got this week, and seeing how my outlet store was having a 1/2 off sale I looked for something small to go with it.  Bought this cute wristlet that was the same color as the purse, which I am now using to store my cords for my cell phone and iPad along with some cash.  When I showed my stepdaughter the new purse her reaction was, "Don't you have five already?"  &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## whateve

OtakuMom said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I've got the weekend off, so I'm just trying to take it easy because not only do I have a cold I need to get over, but my pinky toe is hurting pretty bad from the remnants of a blister, so no shoes for me today.
> 
> I never thought I would get cheered up cleaning a purse. &#65533;&#65533;. Yesterday I bought cleaner and moisturizer for the Coach purse I got this week, and seeing how my outlet store was having a 1/2 off sale I looked for something small to go with it.  Bought this cute wristlet that was the same color as the purse, which I am now using to store my cords for my cell phone and iPad along with some cash.  When I showed my stepdaughter the new purse her reaction was, "Don't you have five already?"  &#65533;&#65533;


Five, ha! She would be speechless if she saw how many I have!


----------



## ZSP

OtakuMom said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I've got the weekend off, so I'm just trying to take it easy because not only do I have a cold I need to get over, but my pinky toe is hurting pretty bad from the remnants of a blister, so no shoes for me today.
> 
> I never thought I would get cheered up cleaning a purse. &#65533;&#65533;. Yesterday I bought cleaner and moisturizer for the Coach purse I got this week, and seeing how my outlet store was having a 1/2 off sale I looked for something small to go with it.  Bought this cute wristlet that was the same color as the purse, which I am now using to store my cords for my cell phone and iPad along with some cash.  When I showed my stepdaughter the new purse her reaction was, "Don't you have five already?"  &#65533;&#65533;





whateve said:


> Five, ha! She would be speechless if she saw how many I have!



I don't have to see how many bags you have Whateve to be speechless.  All I do know is that I have major envy going on here.  LOL


----------



## OtakuMom

ZSP said:


> I don't have to see how many bags you have Whateve to be speechless.  All I do know is that I have major envy going on here.  LOL



I know, huh?   if I told her about the number of purses some women have on here I'm sure she'd be shaking her head.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I received a call from my local Coach store inviting me to save 15-30% between Nov 26th and Dec 7th. That's all the details I got. I don't know if this is open to everyone or select people?! Pretty interesting since I've never bought anything from that store before.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I received a call from my local Coach store inviting me to save 15-30% between Nov 26th and Dec 7th. That's all the details I got. I don't know if this is open to everyone or select people?! Pretty interesting since I've never bought anything from that store before.


There is more talk about it in the PCE threads. It is invitation only.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> There is more talk about it in the PCE threads. It is invitation only.


Oh okay gotcha. This is the first time I've ever received a call from them.


----------



## tcwgirl

I just walked out of the Coach Outlet and I have to say I'm so disappointed. My first Coach bag was an outlet signature bag in black canvas, small tote size. It was the first name American upper name brand I had ever carried (TH and Guess from TJX were my faves...and I thought $99 was kinda a splurge (though not the most I have spent on a bag oddly lol)). 

Anyway,  I'm upset because stuff looked SO cheap. I stood outside for 9 minutes in 27 degrees because of the crowd issues and it was just so run of the mill Kohl's/Meijer/Wal-Mart dowdy stuff. The only thing I wanted to see was if they had more of those large MFF signature coated canvas shopper totes in deep brown with red accent trim.  They had them, but even cheaper quality than the one I got in earlier this year! This one was like slick plastic on the inside and the hooks looked cheaper; mine is suede on the inside. I almost got it for $60, but I just couldn't do it. 

I finally earn enough out of grad school as a working woman to buy stuff, and I became interested in Coach (I'm a classic like Fossil and J.Crew but funky like Betsy Johnson jewelry/style type of gal) and now it looks like I can't afford or get into this as soon as it started. The outlet is junky fabric straps I can get at discount stores for LESS and the FP is too much and by the time I stashed away the money the style is gone. 

I then STALKED a Madison Pinnacle lizard wallet at the FP, could not pull the trigger on $168 wallet...it would have been more expensive than my Juicy bag! Then I got a FOS email with it on the website for 50% off! Happy and annoyed.  Ordered it though. 

I hope they actually just junk the outlets, so tacky. The men's was actually a lot more stylish, but I buy my man his gifts at Fossil since quality is similar. 

Sorry, had to vent!


----------



## bluebellrose

why is it the good stuff is now only available at the department stores now? sheesh


----------



## missmoimoi

Here's my Coach shopping gripe - although it's very much a Hudson's Bay dept store gripe too.  So I ordered the Coach solid long down coat on Dec 2nd online because they don't have my size at the dwntwn store (although I really should have asked - you never know).  The coat is 25% off (bu no fur trim on any of the coats sent to The Bay, Canada) and it was shipped Dec 3 so it's en route.

Today, I was in the dwntwn Bay store and all the Friends & Family posters were up including at Coach where ALL sale items are extra 20% off with HBC credit.

So I get home and I try to adjust my order since I paid with HBC credit.  After a really long wait, I find out that Coach is excluded this weekend.  So I called the dwntwn store specifically and they are swamped busy and I never got to speak to anybody at Coach but the SA said, in-store Coach is doing the F+F extra 20% but no, it's not honored online.  This sort of shopping takes ALL the fun out of finding anything - now I'm not feeling too thrilled with my flat 25% off.  It's not that I totally "need" this coat and I don't get the optional fur trim on the hood anyway...I'll see if I keep the coat once it arrives.  By using HBC credit, I get 3 months to decide.

http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/thebay/solid-long-down-coat-0001-84753mcho--24


----------



## TommyVuitton

Going back to the outlet store tomorrow


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

tcwgirl said:


> I just walked out of the Coach Outlet and I have to say I'm so disappointed. My first Coach bag was an outlet signature bag in black canvas, small tote size. It was the first name American upper name brand I had ever carried (TH and Guess from TJX were my faves...and I thought $99 was kinda a splurge (though not the most I have spent on a bag oddly lol)).
> 
> Anyway,  I'm upset because stuff looked SO cheap. I stood outside for 9 minutes in 27 degrees because of the crowd issues and it was just so run of the mill Kohl's/Meijer/Wal-Mart dowdy stuff. The only thing I wanted to see was if they had more of those large MFF signature coated canvas shopper totes in deep brown with red accent trim.  They had them, but even cheaper quality than the one I got in earlier this year! This one was like slick plastic on the inside and the hooks looked cheaper; mine is suede on the inside. I almost got it for $60, but I just couldn't do it.
> 
> I finally earn enough out of grad school as a working woman to buy stuff, and I became interested in Coach (I'm a classic like Fossil and J.Crew but funky like Betsy Johnson jewelry/style type of gal) and now it looks like I can't afford or get into this as soon as it started. The outlet is junky fabric straps I can get at discount stores for LESS and the FP is too much and by the time I stashed away the money the style is gone.
> 
> I then STALKED a Madison Pinnacle lizard wallet at the FP, could not pull the trigger on $168 wallet...it would have been more expensive than my Juicy bag! Then I got a FOS email with it on the website for 50% off! Happy and annoyed.  Ordered it though.
> 
> I hope they actually just junk the outlets, so tacky. The men's was actually a lot more stylish, but I buy my man his gifts at Fossil since quality is similar.
> 
> Sorry, had to vent!



You may have better luck going back when the outlet is less crowded and you can look around more carefully. Sure, there are common, boring fabric bags, but there are also fun things you can't find in FP stores. For example, if you like the FP Preston, her MFF cousin Cora comes in a lot more vibrant colors and interesting textures, like patent saffiano (which reminds me of Prada's vernice saffiano, at least visually). In fact, I think patent saffiano can only be found in MFF bags right now.
I used to think the MFF items weren't very special, until I picked up a saffiano Cora. My latest sherry colored patent saffiano mini Cora has quickly won a place on my list of all-time favorite bags (ranging from $1,000 to $5). So, if you get a chance, the outlet may be worth a second look. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## tcwgirl

ChevaliereNoir said:


> You may have better luck going back when the outlet is less crowded and you can look around more carefully. Sure, there are common, boring fabric bags, but there are also fun things you can't find in FP stores. For example, if you like the FP Preston, her MFF cousin Cora comes in a lot more vibrant colors and interesting textures, like patent saffiano (which reminds me of Prada's vernice saffiano, at least visually). In fact, I think patent saffiano can only be found in MFF bags right now.
> I used to think the MFF items weren't very special, until I picked up a saffiano Cora. My latest sherry colored patent saffiano mini Cora has quickly won a place on my list of all-time favorite bags (ranging from $1,000 to $5). So, if you get a chance, the outlet may be worth a second look. You may be pleasantly surprised.



I saw 2 bags that were not MFF, I think, in the clearance section that caught my eye but were just not "lux" enough IMO for the price point. One was an orange/white woven bag that said Bleecker on it. The other reminded me of an LV empreinte domed satchel bag: forest green with Coach "C" embossed all over; gorgeous save the too thin straps. It might actually be the Cora of which you speak (but it didn't have the button Coach logo)! I loved the shape and the bag itself, but the straps are a deal breaker for me since I've had bad luck with that in my past...

I liked the Coach stuff 2 years ago, don't get me wrong, but the prices now are not even worth it. And the wallet I got? Yeah, it then went down to 70% off the FP $168. I have price protection w/ my CC, so I'm going to try and work that out, but it's still annoying.


----------



## EGBDF

Is anyone else getting a pop-up Gucci video ad when on tpf?


----------



## donutsprinkles

EGBDF said:


> Is anyone else getting a pop-up Gucci video ad when on tpf?



I get a LOT of pop-up video ads from this forum, I ignore them and block them. The only ones I see are in/on the posts. I can handle and don't mind some ads, but auto-videos are a no-no.


----------



## BeenBurned

EGBDF said:


> Is anyone else getting a pop-up Gucci video ad when on tpf?


I wasn't getting popups until i tried to change some of my Firefox settings.


----------



## katierose

EGBDF said:


> Is anyone else getting a pop-up Gucci video ad when on tpf?



Yes, every time I visit I see that ad.
The price to pay for this nice forum, I guess.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I know this sounds silly, but can anyone tell me what the chat specialist on the Coach website means when she says a particular bag is, "Sold out"? I haven't tried to purchase it, but I see it on the site, it says in stock and it lets me put it in my bag. Would my order not go through if I tried to purchase it?


----------



## Minkette

What's up with all of the new bags having those turn lock closures on them. I can't say that I am a fan as I like simple hardware... I feel like to cheapens the look of the bags... do you guys think this is a new permanent style change?


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I know this sounds silly, but can anyone tell me what the chat specialist on the Coach website means when she says a particular bag is, "Sold out"? I haven't tried to purchase it, but I see it on the site, it says in stock and it lets me put it in my bag. Would my order not go through if I tried to purchase it?


I have no idea. The chat specialist might be wrong. I thought they saw the same information on the site that you do.


Minkette said:


> What's up with all of the new bags having those turn lock closures on them. I can't say that I am a fan as I like simple hardware... I feel like to cheapens the look of the bags... do you guys think this is a new permanent style change?


I like turnlocks. It is true to Coach's heritage since Bonnie Cashin used them a lot. Not so much the ones that hold the end of the zipper pull.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> I have no idea. The chat specialist might be wrong. I thought they saw the same information on the site that you do.



Thank you. I was assuming she was wrong too, but figured I should ask in case sold out had some meaning other than there being none left. I asked about two bags, and she told me one was sold out and there were 550 left of the other.


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Thank you. I was assuming she was wrong too, but figured I should ask in case sold out had some meaning other than there being none left. I asked about two bags, and she told me one was sold out and there were 550 left of the other.


You're welcome. I don't always believe them when they tell me how many are left. I've bought bags that I was told were low in stock and then a month or two later, there were thousands at the outlets.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> You're welcome. I don't always believe them when they tell me how many are left. I've bought bags that I was told were low in stock and then a month or two later, there were thousands at the outlets.



Thanks, again. That is also good to know.


----------



## pbnjam

Has anyone seen a mini soft borough? I saw this at Macys today, exact style as the black half suede and half leather one but in a mini size. Just thought that was interesting to see.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Does anyone know if the mini Gramercy is going to become available in other colors? It is shown in red on the Coach website, but that color does not seem to be available.


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Does anyone know if the mini Gramercy is going to become available in other colors? It is shown in red on the Coach website, but that color does not seem to be available.


Someone said it was sold out. I never saw it available in the US. I know it is available in other countries. It makes me mad that the only color available in the US is chalk. I can't believe that Coach would think that color would be popular.

This seems to happen too often. They'll have a style I like but no colors I want or they will have a great color but no styles in it I like.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> Someone said it was sold out. I never saw it available in the US. I know it is available in other countries. It makes me mad that the only color available in the US is chalk. I can't believe that Coach would think that color would be popular.
> 
> This seems to happen too often. They'll have a style I like but no colors I want or they will have a great color but no styles in it I like.



Thank you. 

I know what you mean. I like the mini black croc, but I'm not not sure I like it enough to buy it at that price. It would be nice to have some other color options to consider in the mini.


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know what you mean. I like the mini black croc, but I'm not not sure I like it enough to buy it at that price. It would be nice to have some other color options to consider in the mini.


Exactly! I'm not sure I'd like the black croc more than the plain red leather. If it were the same price, then I might consider it. I already have too many black bags.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> Exactly! I'm not sure I'd like the black croc more than the plain red leather. If it were the same price, then I might consider it. I already have too many black bags.



I am in the opposite position. I am on the hunt for a little black bag.


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I am in the opposite position. I am on the hunt for a little black bag.


I have two adorable little black bags. My mini Preston is a little edgy and my Henri Bendel camera bag is elegant, so I think I've got that covered.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> I have two adorable little black bags. My mini Preston is a little edgy and my Henri Bendel camera bag is elegant, so I think I've got that covered.



Oh, I love them both! You definitely have it covered.


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Oh, I love them both! You definitely have it covered.


Thank you! I hope you find your perfect little black bag soon.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> Thank you! I hope you find your perfect little black bag soon.



That is sweet of you. Thank you. 

Early this morning, I caved and ordered the mini Borough in black, so my hunt is officially over. I'm happy with my choice. It made the most sense for me for a few reasons. 

I hope to have a picture for the mini reveal thread soon when everything I ordered arrives. I set out with a small budget to start my purse collection. Since Veteran's day, I have purchased five bags and one wallet. It's a good size collection for me.


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> That is sweet of you. Thank you.
> 
> Early this morning, I caved and ordered the mini Borough in black, so my hunt is officially over. I'm happy with my choice. It made the most sense for me for a few reasons.
> 
> I hope to have a picture for the mini reveal thread soon when everything I ordered arrives. I set out with a small budget to start my purse collection. Since Veteran's day, I have purchased five bags and one wallet. It's a good size collection for me.


Wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## ZSP

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Early this morning, I caved and ordered the mini Borough in black, so my hunt is officially over. I'm happy with my choice. It made the most sense for me for a few reasons.
> 
> I hope to have a picture for the mini reveal thread soon when everything I ordered arrives. I set out with a small budget to start my purse collection. Since Veteran's day, I have purchased five bags and one wallet. It's a good size collection for me.



It sounds like you're off to a great start.  Fair warning...Coach bags and accessories are like potato chips...you can't have just one.  lol


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> Wonderful! Congratulations!





ZSP said:


> It sounds like you're off to a great start.  Fair warning...Coach bags and accessories are like potato chips...you can't have just one.  lol



Thank you! I am learning how addictive they are quickly. I am content for now, but we will see. 

Below (if the picture works) is a picture of my Carlyle I bought in Nov. I had a few signature bags I was given as gifts, but this was the first bag I bought for myself. I have a wallet coming tomorrow, a bag coming on Fri., a bag coming on Mon., a bag coming on Tues., and one more bag that has not shipped yet. It's my own personal countdown to Christmas.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Let me try to attach a photo again.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> I have two adorable little black bags. My mini Preston is a little edgy and my Henri Bendel camera bag is elegant, so I think I've got that covered.


I LOVE your mini Preston! It is super-cute!! (On a side note: your grass is so green and healthy. What a perfect background for your little black handbags! LOL)


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> I have two adorable little black bags. My mini Preston is a little edgy and my Henri Bendel camera bag is elegant, so I think I've got that covered.



Both are lovely! Henry Bendel looks like the leather is as soft as Chanel 

 How do you love your mini Preston? I just ordered the same studded one from FOS but worrying it might be too small. If it has the same capacity as Mini Tanner then I'm good with it.


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> I LOVE your mini Preston! It is super-cute!! (On a side note: your grass is so green and healthy. What a perfect background for your little black handbags! LOL)


Thank you! One of the benefits of living in California is that the grass is greener in the winter.


carinas said:


> Both are lovely! Henry Bendel looks like the leather is as soft as Chanel
> 
> How do you love your mini Preston? I just ordered the same studded one from FOS but worrying it might be too small. If it has the same capacity as Mini Tanner then I'm good with it.


Thanks! I believe the Bendel lambskin is as soft as Chanel. It is heavenly! I also have a larger tote. They just came out with a flap bag but I'm waiting for them to make a larger version before I get one. The camera bag is adorable but I hate having to downsize what I carry that much. Bendel bags are so reasonably priced yet the quality is super nice.

I love my mini Preston! I'm a little sad that it is on FOS for such an awesome price! But at least I've been able to enjoy mine for a long time. I think it might hold a little more than the mini Tanner. For a small bag, it holds quite a bit. I'm carrying my slim wallet, sunglass case, card case, phone, coin purse, and utility case. I like the double zippers and the fact that it has all the pockets of a bigger bag.


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> Thank you! One of the benefits of living in California is that the grass is greener in the winter.
> 
> Thanks! I believe the Bendel lambskin is as soft as Chanel. It is heavenly! I also have a larger tote. They just came out with a flap bag but I'm waiting for them to make a larger version before I get one. The camera bag is adorable but I hate having to downsize what I carry that much. Bendel bags are so reasonably priced yet the quality is super nice.
> 
> I love my mini Preston! I'm a little sad that it is on FOS for such an awesome price! But at least I've been able to enjoy mine for a long time. I think it might hold a little more than the mini Tanner. For a small bag, it holds quite a bit. I'm carrying my slim wallet, sunglass case, card case, phone, coin purse, and utility case. I like the double zippers and the fact that it has all the pockets of a bigger bag.



Thank You! I'm so excited that it can hold more than I thought because it's such a cool, edgy bag. 

I actually purchased it in spring from Bonton only to get cancellation notice few days later and I couldn't find it anywhere else, so let's hope it's gonna ship this time!


----------



## whateve

carinas said:


> Thank You! I'm so excited that it can hold more than I thought because it's such a cool, edgy bag.
> 
> I actually purchased it in spring from Bonton only to get cancellation notice few days later and I couldn't find it anywhere else, so let's hope it's gonna ship this time!


You're welcome! I hope you love it. One look was all it took for me to fall in love with this bag. I wasn't going home without it! The leather is really nice too.


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I hope you love it. One look was all it took for me to fall in love with this bag. I wasn't going home without it! The leather is really nice too.



I remember when you bought it and your mod shots. I'm glad to hear that you've been carrying it a lot and still love it. I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I'm kind of curious, what types of details does everyone looks for in their bags? 

I was going through the Coach website and creating a wish list, and I realized I really like turnlocks and flaps. I know they are not for everyone, but they all remind me of the bags carried by an older relative when I was growing up. The Page shoulder bag and the Stewardess bag in particular remind me of the ones she carried. They both made it to my wish list. 

I have also realized the type of hangtag is kind of important to me. It's not important enough to keep me from buying a bag, but it's important enough for me to be disappointed by the one that comes with a bag. I sense a fob addiction in my future.


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I'm kind of curious, what types of details does everyone looks for in their bags?
> 
> I was going through the Coach website and creating a wish list, and I realized I really like turnlocks and flaps. I know they are not for everyone, but they all remind me of the bags carried by an older relative when I was growing up. The Page shoulder bag and the Stewardess bag in particular remind me of the ones she carried. They both made it to my wish list.
> 
> I have also realized the type of hangtag is kind of important to me. It's not important enough to keep me from buying a bag, but it's important enough for me to be disappointed by the one that comes with a bag. I sense a fob addiction in my future.


Don't get started on fobs! I counted mine last night and it is a ridiculous number!

I also like turnlocks and flaps. I also love kisslocks. However a bag doesn't have to have these things for me to like it. I used to require an outside pocket but I have many bags that don't meet that requirement but I love anyway.

For me, the number one thing is the quality of the leather. The second thing is the color. After that, the size is important. (I own several bags that are too small but are oh so cute!) Once I'm happy with those 3 things, I can decide if I like the styling. Another thing that is important to me is a comfortable shoulder strap. I prefer shoulder bags but I'll carry satchels and totes too. Of course, the bag has to look good on me. Some bags I love on other people look terrible on me.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> Don't get started on fobs! I counted mine last night and it is a ridiculous number!
> 
> I also like turnlocks and flaps. I also love kisslocks. However a bag doesn't have to have these things for me to like it. I used to require an outside pocket but I have many bags that don't meet that requirement but I love anyway.
> 
> For me, the number one thing is the quality of the leather. The second thing is the color. After that, the size is important. (I own several bags that are too small but are oh so cute!) Once I'm happy with those 3 things, I can decide if I like the styling. Another thing that is important to me is a comfortable shoulder strap. I prefer shoulder bags but I'll carry satchels and totes too. Of course, the bag has to look good on me. Some bags I love on other people look terrible on me.



Thanks for sharing. Those are all good points. 

I hope to get into colors someday. I've never been much of a colorful person, but after seeing all the wonderful pictures here, I will (someday) acquire a colorful bag or two.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I'm kind of curious, what types of details does everyone looks for in their bags?
> 
> I was going through the Coach website and creating a wish list, and I realized I really like turnlocks and flaps. I know they are not for everyone, but they all remind me of the bags carried by an older relative when I was growing up. The Page shoulder bag and the Stewardess bag in particular remind me of the ones she carried. They both made it to my wish list.
> 
> I have also realized the type of hangtag is kind of important to me. It's not important enough to keep me from buying a bag, but it's important enough for me to be disappointed by the one that comes with a bag. I sense a fob addiction in my future.



Well, since you asked...
For me personally, first and foremost, it has to be small. I've had too many previous life adventures that give me horrible neck pain and migraines if I carry a heavy (or heavily loaded) bag.
Second, I prefer a look of clean lines with both a modern and timeless feel. Not overly trendy, but not old fashioned. For example, my favorite bags from this past year have been the MFF mini Preston cousins and FP mini Boroughs (see my avatar).
Third, something that fits my life style. I am a busy horse professional covered at various times in hay, wood shavings, mud, slush, and arena footing (sand, bark, etc). I love the spotless equestrian Ralph Lauren look, but that only works in my time off. No bags that open from the top that don't fully close. Full zip closures and flaps are awesome. Turnlocks and kisslocks catch on things for me, and don't end well.
Fourth, I like dignified bling; flashy but muted colors, like deep, dark red patent, dark or saffiano metallics, etc (again, see my avatar). I do like vibrant colors, but I save them for accessories. I like purple iris and pink ruby accessories, particularly.
Fifth, I like bags with both hand carry handles and removable long crossbody or shoulder straps. Generally speaking, adjustable long straps are a must. I like to add holes, as I'm fairly tall.

Eta: Lastly, a new bag either has to be completely different from anything I already have, or so much better than what I already have that I'm willing to sell or return the old one that the new one improves upon. To cut down on clutter, anything I have not cut tags and used within 2 weeks must be returned. I no longer buy 2nd hand; I'm 0/7 on 2nd hand Coach bags.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Well, since you asked...
> For me personally, first and foremost, it has to be small. I've had too many previous life adventures that give me horrible neck pain and migraines if I carry a heavy (or heavily loaded) bag.
> Second, I prefer a look of clean lines with both a modern and timeless feel. Not overly trendy, but not old fashioned. For example, my favorite bags from this past year have been the MFF mini Preston cousins and FP mini Boroughs (see my avatar).
> Third, something that fits my life style. I am a busy horse professional covered at various times in hay, wood shavings, mud, slush, and arena footing (sand, bark, etc). I love the spotless equestrian Ralph Lauren look, but that only works in my time off. No bags that open from the top that don't fully close. Full zip closures and flaps are awesome. Turnlocks and kisslocks catch on things for me, and don't end well.
> Fourth, I like dignified bling; flashy but muted colors, like deep, dark red patent, dark or saffiano metallics, etc (again, see my avatar). I do like vibrant colors, but I save them for accessories. I like purple iris and pink ruby accessories, particularly.
> Fifth, I like bags with both hand carry handles and removable long crossbody or shoulder straps. Generally speaking, adjustable long straps are a must. I like to add holes, as I'm fairly tall.
> 
> Eta: Lastly, a new bag either has to be completely different from anything I already have, or so much better than what I already have that I'm willing to sell or return the old one that the new one improves upon. To cut down on clutter, anything I have not cut tags and used within 2 weeks must be returned. I no longer buy 2nd hand; I'm 0/7 on 2nd hand Coach bags.



Thank you for sharing your thoughts. It is so interesting to see the different thought processes.


----------



## katierose

I am picky about the leather, it has to be the best quality. I love thick substantial leather, but it doesn't have to be the thickest leather like that used on the older Coach bags, like the Legacy, because I understand that makes the larger bags very heavy. But it has to be thick enough so that the bag has a smooth look, not thin and saggy like the leather on a lot of the newer bags. Also I don't care for heavily pebbled leather or saffiano leather.

I also prefer lots of nice hardware, I'm not attracted to the plain sleek look. A friend had a nice older Coach bag the other day, and I was reminded of the heavy brass hardware that they used to use. 

I prefer shoulder bags, or if it's a satchel, then it has to have a long strap so I can use it on the shoulder too. I also prefer a hobo look to the bag, not too structured, but I like other styles too. I did buy a couple of the smooth leather Boroughs because they had other things going for them (compartments, long straps, etc.)


----------



## plumaplomb

Has anyone purchased a pair of Coach boots recently?  I got a pair in the sale and they are going straight back because the quality is just not there, not even at the 50% off sales price.  I have Coach boots from several years ago and they are an amazing, supple leather.  These Amy boots were a great shape but sadly the leather is not even Aldo quality (the inner leather feels much better than the outer leather).  Is this an outlier?


----------



## whateve

plumaplomb said:


> Has anyone purchased a pair of Coach boots recently?  I got a pair in the sale and they are going straight back because the quality is just not there, not even at the 50% off sales price.  I have Coach boots from several years ago and they are an amazing, supple leather.  These Amy boots were a great shape but sadly the leather is not even Aldo quality (the inner leather feels much better than the outer leather).  Is this an outlier?


Yes. I bought the elm boots. I have narrow feet and calves and they looked slim in the picture. I thought it was odd that there were no user reviews. The leather is okay; not as nice as my Nine West boots. They are super tight in the ankles, it hurts my ankle bone, so they are going back. I also bought some Nadia driving loafers that are super nice.


----------



## letstalkbags

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I'm kind of curious, what types of details does everyone looks for in their bags?
> 
> I was going through the Coach website and creating a wish list, and I realized I really like turnlocks and flaps. I know they are not for everyone, but they all remind me of the bags carried by an older relative when I was growing up. The Page shoulder bag and the Stewardess bag in particular remind me of the ones she carried. They both made it to my wish list.
> 
> I have also realized the type of hangtag is kind of important to me. It's not important enough to keep me from buying a bag, but it's important enough for me to be disappointed by the one that comes with a bag. I sense a fob addiction in my future.


Like you, I love turn locks and flaps (and kiss locks). Quality leather matters which is one reason I love Coach.I also like vintage bags. The court, Patricia, City and Willis... to name a few.  I collect all sizes of bags since it is usually a certain silhouette I am going for with certain outfits and shoes. I  like most of the  colors Coach comes out with, some more than others but browns seem to dominate.


----------



## letstalkbags

plumaplomb said:


> Has anyone purchased a pair of Coach boots recently?  I got a pair in the sale and they are going straight back because the quality is just not there, not even at the 50% off sales price.  I have Coach boots from several years ago and they are an amazing, supple leather.  These Amy boots were a great shape but sadly the leather is not even Aldo quality (the inner leather feels much better than the outer leather).  Is this an outlier?


I recently purchased two pair of Haven  ankle boots. Also Dean stiletto booties from outlet and have had my Heidi boots for a while and all are great.
 My first boot love is always gonna be Frye. I don't think any can compare to the quality of that brand !


----------



## Minkette

I haven't bought a coach bag in quite some time. However, I just ordered a regular size Phoebe from the recent FOS (learning the lingo herein this thread too!). Very excited to join to coach community!

A quick question... or two. 

What is the difference between the legacy duffle and bleecker duffle?

Are legacy bags sold in department stores?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## whateve

Minkette said:


> I haven't bought a coach bag in quite some time. However, I just ordered a regular size Phoebe from the recent FOS (learning the lingo herein this thread too!). Very excited to join to coach community!
> 
> A quick question... or two.
> 
> What is the difference between the legacy duffle and bleecker duffle?
> 
> Are legacy bags sold in department stores?
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


There's a big difference between the Legacy duffle and the Bleecker duffle. The Bleecker has a round bottom similar to the classic duffle sac. The Legacy duffle is slimmer as it has a rectangular bottom. I haven't seen the Bleeckers in real life, but I would be afraid to get the large size as the duffle sac never worked for me because the round bottom makes it stick out a mile from my body. I think the leathers are different too. If the Bleecker leather is similar to Bleecker leather of the past, it is probably really nice. The Legacy duffles came in gorgeous saturated colors but had problems with wear on the corners. The Bleecker doesn't have corners!

The Legacy duffles were made in 2012 and maybe in 2013. I think it would be hard to find one now, except possibly at an outlet. The Bleeckers are newer and still in stores. 

Another thing to keep in mind: Coach recycles the names Legacy and Bleecker so there are many unrelated collections with the same name. The 2006 Legacy collection didn't have a duffle style but the leather was fantastic and the styles were hardware heavy. The 2007 Bleecker collection had a duffle with an oval bottom and also fantastic leather.


----------



## BeenBurned

WTF?

Boy is this ugly! I wonder why someone would replace the straps with these ugly ones!?!?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-signa...009?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462ff6a911

Her bag:






What the straps are supposed to look like:


----------



## Cocolo

Can someone confirm that coach.tingtingchen is not legit?  DH thought he'd pick up a stocking stuffer, on Ebay, a Darcy Universal phone wallet.  When it came, he thought it smelled like plastic, so he came clean.  I bought and sold a pink Darcy phone wallet (too pink), and the one he bought is purple.  OMG, it is exactly like the one I sold but feels and smells different.  Seller gets irate - "I don't sell fakes, no tricks or deception here" , and sends a copy of her receipt, from the tingting place.  

So, she'll refund if we pay postage, but dh didn't get a leather wallet, so what do I do? or do I suck it up say, "Well, at least it's purple" and keep it? I'd like to assume she bought in good faith, but now DH feels bad, I'm not paying 43 for plastic.  so.....any suggestions?  Merry Christmas everyone.  It IS the same shade purple as the Black Violet Phoebe I got a few months ago.   

Funny thing, 4 years ago and a few months, I didn't know what leather smelled like.  lol.  And I never would have known the difference,  But my closet didn't fill up with pleather, ya know?


----------



## BeenBurned

Cocolo said:


> Can someone confirm that coach.tingtingchen is not legit?  DH thought he'd pick up a stocking stuffer, on Ebay, a Darcy Universal phone wallet.  When it came, he thought it smelled like plastic, so he came clean.  I bought and sold a pink Darcy phone wallet (too pink), and the one he bought is purple.  OMG, it is exactly like the one I sold but feels and smells different.  Seller gets irate - "I don't sell fakes, no tricks or deception here" , and sends a copy of her receipt, from the tingting place.
> 
> So, she'll refund if we pay postage, but dh didn't get a leather wallet, so what do I do? or do I suck it up say, "Well, at least it's purple" and keep it? I'd like to assume she bought in good faith, but now DH feels bad, I'm not paying 43 for plastic.  so.....any suggestions?  Merry Christmas everyone.  It IS the same shade purple as the Black Violet Phoebe I got a few months ago.
> 
> Funny thing, 4 years ago and a few months, I didn't know what leather smelled like.  lol.  And I never would have known the difference,  But my closet didn't fill up with pleather, ya know?


I looked at the site, tingtingchen DOT com and all I see are stock photos of Coach items. 

I always get nervous when I see Chinese websites and Chinese writing in listings. 

Please post a link to the listing and pictures of what you received, including any tags, wrappings, etc.

For future authenticity questions, please post here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527-15.html


----------



## grannytoabbi

*Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all of you!*


----------



## pbnjam

Merry Christmas to you too! Hope everyone have a wonderful and warm holiday season. And come back to reveal any Coach presents!


----------



## EGBDF

:santawave:


----------



## oldbag

A Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family also. Let us hope we see some brightness in all of our futures.


----------



## MaryBel

Happy holidays!


----------



## tonij2000

Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## Sarah03

Happy Holidays, TPF friends!!


----------



## Suzanne B.

*Merry Christmas!

Happy Holidays!

Happy Hanukkah!

Happy Kwanzaa!*

Christmas is for everyone!


----------



## gr8onteej

Merry Christmas
Happy Holidays
Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## yellowbernie

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!:xtree:


----------



## happibug

Merry Christmas, and very Happy Holidays to you, and all of our TPF friends!


----------



## ildera5

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## frivofrugalista

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## carinas

Happy Holidays to big TPF family!


----------



## lurkernomore

Wishing everyone a fabulous holiday season...and Merry Coachmas!


----------



## Nymeria1

A very Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ZSP

Yes...a very Merry Christmas to you and all our tpf family.


----------



## letstalkbags

grannytoabbi said:


> *Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all of you!*


Such a nice thread ! Merry Christmas to you too GTA and everyone at the PF !


----------



## dl787

Wishing everyone a wonderful Xmas day.


----------



## Freckles1

Merry Christmas!! I hope this day brings joy and love to all of you!!


----------



## DivaNC

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Merry Christmas to my Coach family!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Merry Christmas! A Borough for me.


----------



## abwd

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Merry Happy Fab Xmas!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## LauraTracy

Merry Christmas from Stick's house to yours! :santawave:


----------



## Rubiela

Feliz Navidad everyone!


----------



## flik

Rubiela said:


> Feliz Navidad everyone!



Y Prospero Ano Nuevo!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Merry Christmas!!  I hope everyone had a great one and good luck on any after-Christmas sales!


----------



## carterazo

Merry Christmas to my fellow coachies! :xtree::santawave::santawave::santawave:


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Can someone tell me if MFF bags are sold at department stores? I saw some bags online this morning at a department store website that I had never seen before, and I couldn't find them on the Coach website. I've only been watching for a couple of months, so maybe they are just older bags that are no longer available through Coach that the department store re-added to their website or something.


----------



## whateve

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Can someone tell me if MFF bags are sold at department stores? I saw some bags online this morning at a department store website that I had never seen before, and I couldn't find them on the Coach website. I've only been watching for a couple of months, so maybe they are just older bags that are no longer available through Coach that the department store re-added to their website or something.


I've seen MFF styles at department stores. Sometimes Coach makes things specially for department stores. I've never looked at the creeds or labels to see if they have an "F".

I've seen older styles at department stores.

ETA: If you tell me what styles you were wondering about, I can tell you if I recognize them from previous collections or outlet.


----------



## Caspin22

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Can someone tell me if MFF bags are sold at department stores? I saw some bags online this morning at a department store website that I had never seen before, and I couldn't find them on the Coach website. I've only been watching for a couple of months, so maybe they are just older bags that are no longer available through Coach that the department store re-added to their website or something.



Yes, they do sell MFF at discount stores like TJ Maxx and Marshalls, as well as at DSW, and online on Zappos/6pm.com and some others.  But not at the non-discount stores like Macy's, Dillards, Lord & Taylor, etc.

I saw an MFF bag at Macy's once and it was a return...the SA didn't know that there was no way it could have been purchased there, so they shouldn't have accepted the return.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

whateve said:


> I've seen MFF styles at department stores. Sometimes Coach makes things specially for department stores. I've never looked at the creeds or labels to see if they have an "F".
> 
> I've seen older styles at department stores.
> 
> ETA: If you tell me what styles you were wondering about, I can tell you if I recognize them from previous collections or outlet.





Canderson22 said:


> Yes, they do sell MFF at discount stores like TJ Maxx and Marshalls, as well as at DSW, and online on Zappos/6pm.com and some others.  But not at the non-discount stores like Macy's, Dillards, Lord & Taylor, etc.
> 
> I saw an MFF bag at Macy's once and it was a return...the SA didn't know that there was no way it could have been purchased there, so they shouldn't have accepted the return.



Thank you both for the responses. I was mistaken. Most of the ones I was seeing on websites like Macy's and Dillards are on the regular Coach website as well. I wasn't seeing new styles as much as styles I had seen before made with coated canvas and jacquard.


----------



## abwd

LauraTracy said:


> Merry Christmas from Stick's house to yours! :santawave:




I hope stick had a lovely Christmas and controls his partying ways for New Year's Eve!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

abwd said:


> I hope stick had a lovely Christmas and controls his partying ways for New Year's Eve!!!


Unfortunately the sequin leisure suit has already been tailored for him.  He plans on blending in with the crystals as the ball drops on NYE.  artyhat:


----------



## abwd

LauraTracy said:


> Unfortunately the sequin leisure suit has already been tailored for him.  He plans on blending in with the crystals as the ball drops on NYE.  artyhat:




Stick's party is where all of the A listers will be!! LOL


----------



## flik

LauraTracy said:


> Unfortunately the sequin leisure suit has already been tailored for him.  He plans on blending in with the crystals as the ball drops on NYE.  artyhat:



Alright! Let's get the party started. Weeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## LauraTracy

Happy New Year!  Stick has tied one on including the shot glass on his head already to wish his fellow TPFers a great night!  If you see Stick twerking on New Year's Rockin Eve......join him!  :rockettes:


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Does anyone know if an iPad mini will fit in this purse? It is style #32503 if the link doesn't work. http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...er-10551-10051-32503-en?searchKeyword=borough 

It fits in the center section of my turnlock mini Borough, but I am worried because the center zip section looks smaller here. I became obsessed with the idea that my mini (7 year old daughter) should have a mini Borough for her mini iPad. It's silly, I know, but humor me. She really likes the loganberry and tan color.


----------



## XOverdose

TahoeAndStitch said:


> Does anyone know if an iPad mini will fit in this purse? It is style #32503 if the link doesn't work. http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...er-10551-10051-32503-en?searchKeyword=borough
> 
> It fits in the center section of my turnlock mini Borough, but I am worried because the center zip section looks smaller here. I became obsessed with the idea that my mini (7 year old daughter) should have a mini Borough for her mini iPad. It's silly, I know, but humor me. She really likes the loganberry and tan color.



Hi there, the middle zip compartment is definitely smaller than the outsides, over an inch Id say. But an iPad mini will definitely fit the outside pockets easily. I hope this helps!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

XOverdose said:


> Hi there, the middle zip compartment is definitely smaller than the outsides, over an inch Id say. But an iPad mini will definitely fit the outside pockets easily. I hope this helps!



Thank you! That is very helpful.


----------



## mustluvpurses

Hi everyone. I just joined PF today. Verrrry Green. lol. My name is Lisa. I'm actually a mommy to one little boy. Just wanted to say hello and get to know everyone. I'm trying to figure things out on here. I'm also very interested in quite a few things and hoping to get some help from the gurus. How do I get invited to the sales where I can get a fab discount if I buy more than one? when are the semi annual sales? Also I just moved to a new place and it's really clique'. I have only made one friend. Verrry small town. They all think I'm a snob because I don't wear flannel. So it'll be nice to actually meet people other than fb and texting chat with my friends.


----------



## whateve

mustluvpurses said:


> Hi everyone. I just joined PF today. Verrrry Green. lol. My name is Lisa. I'm actually a mommy to one little boy. Just wanted to say hello and get to know everyone. I'm trying to figure things out on here. I'm also very interested in quite a few things and hoping to get some help from the gurus. How do I get invited to the sales where I can get a fab discount if I buy more than one? when are the semi annual sales? Also I just moved to a new place and it's really clique'. I have only made one friend. Verrry small town. They all think I'm a snob because I don't wear flannel. So it'll be nice to actually meet people other than fb and texting chat with my friends.


Hi Lisa! Welcome! Coach is constantly changing how they do things so it is hard to guess. They used to have something called a PCE (Preferred Customer Event). During the PCE period, you could get things at a 25% discount. Sometimes they had other coupons, mostly for new customers, that were $100 off a $300 purchase. This Fall, Coach said they were doing away with PCEs. If you wanted something, you had to pay full price. That sort of failed because department stores were selling Coach on sale so before Christmas, Coach came out with a tiered PCE, where you could get up to a 30% discount if you spent $500. In order to get a PCE, someone has to put you on the list. For me, it was a SA at a Coach store.


----------



## abwd

LauraTracy said:


> Happy New Year!  Stick has tied one on including the shot glass on his head already to wish his fellow TPFers a great night!  If you see Stick twerking on New Year's Rockin Eve......join him!  :rockettes:




OMG!! I can't believe I missed stick's rockin New Year's Eve pick!!! LOL.  I hope Stick has a wonderful 2015!


----------



## abwd

mustluvpurses said:


> Hi everyone. I just joined PF today. Verrrry Green. lol. My name is Lisa. I'm actually a mommy to one little boy. Just wanted to say hello and get to know everyone. I'm trying to figure things out on here. I'm also very interested in quite a few things and hoping to get some help from the gurus. How do I get invited to the sales where I can get a fab discount if I buy more than one? when are the semi annual sales? Also I just moved to a new place and it's really clique'. I have only made one friend. Verrry small town. They all think I'm a snob because I don't wear flannel. So it'll be nice to actually meet people other than fb and texting chat with my friends.




Welcome Lisa! I had to giggle because I grew up in the mountains and when I moved to Baltimore many years ago, it took a full decade to fully divest my wardrobe of all things flannel!! 

This is a wonderful group of ladies and I am sure they will be a great help to you.

As far as the sales, everything is kind of changing as whatev said.  If you check the Coach shopping thread or the mini reveal thread, you can often find the latest scoop on department store sales or what might be at the outlet.

Other than that, there seems to be two big semi annual sales in December/Jan and June.

Again, welcome. Look forward to see your posts.


----------



## LauraTracy

mustluvpurses said:


> Hi everyone. I just joined PF today. Verrrry Green. lol. My name is Lisa. I'm actually a mommy to one little boy. Just wanted to say hello and get to know everyone. I'm trying to figure things out on here. I'm also very interested in quite a few things and hoping to get some help from the gurus. How do I get invited to the sales where I can get a fab discount if I buy more than one? when are the semi annual sales? Also I just moved to a new place and it's really clique'. I have only made one friend. Verrry small town. They all think I'm a snob because I don't wear flannel. So it'll be nice to actually meet people other than fb and texting chat with my friends.



Welcome!  Stick and I welcome you to TPF!  We love new friends and we are glad you are here.  

Yes, I am spending my Sunday with a Stickman who is currently watching Vitamix demos on QVC demanding he get one so he can muscle up.  Now....don't you feel much better about your life?  Welcome!


----------



## POW

Has. Anyone tried to paint the coach kristen silver leather bag when it fades? coach suggested I try a leather  paint etc but I just put it in the dust bag and left it alone the past few years.  I also have it in black and the color on the strap rings rubbed off.  Coach had the same suggestion, try painting it.  I put that one in the basement ad well.  Havnt make ant Coach handbag purchases since.


----------



## whateve

POW said:


> Has. Anyone tried to paint the coach kristen silver leather bag when it fades? coach suggested I try a leather  paint etc but I just put it in the dust bag and left it alone the past few years.  I also have it in black and the color on the strap rings rubbed off.  Coach had the same suggestion, try painting it.  I put that one in the basement ad well.  Havnt make ant Coach handbag purchases since.


At least one forum member has painted a metallic bag. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/us...tallic-leather-722169.html?highlight=metallic

I've used a metallic paint pen to fix the silver straps on a first generation Glam.

Several people have used acrylic paint to camouflage marks on leather in the Rehab thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html Undiluted paint has a different sheen and texture than leather so it isn't recommended to use it full strength or for large areas. There is a product called Leather Refinisher that works well and looks more like real leather. http://wood-n-stuff.com/leatheraid.html


----------



## bluebellrose

mustluvpurses said:


> Hi everyone. I just joined PF today. Verrrry Green. lol. My name is Lisa. I'm actually a mommy to one little boy. Just wanted to say hello and get to know everyone. I'm trying to figure things out on here. I'm also very interested in quite a few things and hoping to get some help from the gurus. How do I get invited to the sales where I can get a fab discount if I buy more than one? when are the semi annual sales? Also I just moved to a new place and it's really clique'. I have only made one friend. Verrry small town. They all think I'm a snob because I don't wear flannel. So it'll be nice to actually meet people other than fb and texting chat with my friends.


afraid coach may have done away with those kinds of sales. the sales are now open to all. Semi annual sales are now open to all. PCEs happen randomly. You buy one item and coach will send you an invite for a 25% discount on anything in the store including new arrivals.

However what I think you mean, a loyalty rewards system only occurs with their authorized department stores.

Lord and Taylors/the bay has friend and family sales and a rewards card, and after you buy so much from them, you eventually end up with a store giftcard, so far their basic rewards card paying with any form of payment will net you $10 gift card after $2000 worth of purchases. Not sure about macy's or nordstorms though. We don't have those up here yet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

For the signature striped Hobo's 21873 is the piping along the sides and bottom leather or PVC? or???

Still debating on the one i have found second hand, overall VGC but their is a tad of a scuff?? on the piping down by the bottom i need to investigate it more but wanted to know what the material was for possibly fixing it.


----------



## BeenBurned

Something tells me that Coach would frown on this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...078?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566f7a2fde

And she's already sold at least 4 of them:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk....Xcoach+catalogs&_nkw=coach+catalogs&_sacat=0


----------



## bluebellrose

the new stuff is pretty but it's too expensive. Sheesh

But it looks like they upgraded this one
http://www.coach.com/coach-mens-tra.../93427.html?cgid=women-travel&dwvar_color=SAD

Located in the men's section

lol

Also looks like they upgraded the kelsey and gave it a side zip.

Love the color selection, except Roots has a bag in a similar style as well. Same price range. Cheaper actually  by $17 lol. And made in Canada not made in china. Too bad they don't have it in pretty colors. Just plain black


----------



## Two.time.bags

BeenBurned said:


> Something tells me that Coach would frown on this:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...078?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566f7a2fde
> 
> And she's already sold at least 4 of them:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk....Xcoach+catalogs&_nkw=coach+catalogs&_sacat=0


A+ for entrepreneurial initiative. Coach should buy them for all their staff!


----------



## BeenBurned

This is what happens when Coach and Burberry fool around and make a baby!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BRAND-NEW...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa081c4d4


----------



## bluebellrose

Why! outlet has better color selection than fp!


----------



## abwd

Someone asked about the size of the mini Lexington so I am posting the size comparison to a full size wallet here.


----------



## bluebellrose

YAY! I CAN'T WAIT! I'm finally getting an outlet! 

http://www.mcarthurglen.com/en/designer-outlet-vancouver/en/brands/
WEEE!


----------



## whateve

bluebellrose said:


> YAY! I CAN'T WAIT! I'm finally getting an outlet!
> 
> http://www.mcarthurglen.com/en/designer-outlet-vancouver/en/brands/
> WEEE!


I wish my outlet had Versace and Gucci.


----------



## bluebellrose

lol they are all coming and coach is coming because they don't want to miss the boat.


----------



## bluebellrose

lol, I'm interested in the novelty items only available at an outlet apparently. Want their lanyard card case with id slot. Great for the metro. lol. Also want to drag parent there as well.  Pick up a bag for her and a true designer wallet for her.  Most likely she'll be satisfied with something made for the outlets But it's still better than what she picked up. >_< she picked up a fake Burberry wallet in hong kong. Even after watching the news informing people there were these counterfeits floating in the market and not to pick them up.


----------



## sealyham

BeenBurned said:


> This is what happens when Coach and Burberry fool around and make a baby!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BRAND-NEW...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa081c4d4


OMG Please tell me thats fake!
Too funny!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> This is what happens when Coach and Burberry fool around and make a baby!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BRAND-NEW...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa081c4d4





sealyham said:


> OMG Please tell me thats fake!
> Too funny!


Yes, that bag was fake


----------



## xhaiza

BeenBurned said:


> This is what happens when Coach and Burberry fool around and make a baby!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-BRAND-NEW...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3aa081c4d4



Can't stop laughing with your description there, :lolots:


----------



## BeenBurned

This isn't really "Coach" chat but only a Coachie would appreciate what I just happened on. 

We've seen hundreds of Korean made fakes with "this is a good bag" creed. 

But tonight, I found the first Dooney with a creed and with the same wording as the Coach fakes.


----------



## oldbaglover

Is that supposed to be a "Doach" bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

oldbaglover said:


> Is that supposed to be a "Doach" bag?


----------



## sealyham

BeenBurned said:


> This isn't really "Coach" chat but only a Coachie would appreciate what I just happened on.
> 
> We've seen hundreds of Korean made fakes with "this is a good bag" creed.
> 
> But tonight, I found the first Dooney with a creed and with the same wording as the Coach fakes.


Its a genuine Fooney &  Fourk!


----------



## BeenBurned

sealyham said:


> Its a genuine Fooney &  Fourk!


Or a Foach Fooney and Fourke.


----------



## BeenBurned

This is interesting. Not sure I'm a fan but it's certainly inventive.

From the seller's description:
_Well I was shopping and found this wallet on clearance  and saw it was damaged by someone using a box cutter or razor had sliced  3 times across top of the wallet. So I looked like project to take on  so I purchased it. Nothing was working so I decided to glue the cuts  back together and it did not look very good at all so I got the crazy  idea to bling it and bling it I did. It really turned out cute. Just  remember this is a one of a kind! Sooooo many people commented on it.  It's a darling wallet with lots of room and just enough bling to get noticed!! Wallet is new btw!
_

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-OF-A-KI...186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee0a46a92


----------



## Caspin22

BeenBurned said:


> This is interesting. Not sure I'm a fan but it's certainly inventive.
> 
> From the seller's description:
> _Well I was shopping and found this wallet on clearance  and saw it was damaged by someone using a box cutter or razor had sliced  3 times across top of the wallet. So I looked like project to take on  so I purchased it. Nothing was working so I decided to glue the cuts  back together and it did not look very good at all so I got the crazy  idea to bling it and bling it I did. It really turned out cute. Just  remember this is a one of a kind! Sooooo many people commented on it.  It's a darling wallet with lots of room and just enough bling to get noticed!! Wallet is new btw!
> _
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ONE-OF-A-KI...186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee0a46a92



It's been BEDAZZLED!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

OMG! WTF? 

Seriously? A choker made from the straps, creed and part of the lining of a Coach bag.) 

(I can't read the creed so I can't tell if this is from an authentic Coach bag but she didn't even trim the lining neatly!)

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW...arge-Metal-Pin-Closure-One-Size-Adj/243426586







http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW...arge-Metal-Pin-Closure-One-Size-Adj/243426586


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

My "craft" mind says this could be done, idea was good, but I don't like how it was done. And I wonder what the clasp is, - a safety pin!? Who wants to wear a stringy rag under it, and I could see it worst after a hot, sweaty day.
I would take the strap with stitching side out, sew the creed on, maybe a brass hangtag, brass clasp. Of course, I couldn't tear apart any coach bag, except to repair another better condition Coach bag. Maybe in the 60s wild child days is what the creator was going for?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> OMG! WTF?
> 
> Seriously? A choker made from the straps, creed and part of the lining of a Coach bag.)
> 
> (I can't read the creed so I can't tell if this is from an authentic Coach bag but she didn't even trim the lining neatly!)
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW...arge-Metal-Pin-Closure-One-Size-Adj/243426586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NEW...arge-Metal-Pin-Closure-One-Size-Adj/243426586


I remember seeing this on etsy about a year ago!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I remember seeing this on etsy about a year ago!


Well if it didn't sell on a "handmade" site, I doubt it'll sell on ebay!


----------



## whateve

It is now okay to buy and sell hangtags, dustbags, Coach boxes, etc. on ebay.


----------



## sealyham

BeenBurned said:


> Well if it didn't sell on a "handmade" site, I doubt it'll sell on ebay!


If you nail two things together that have never been nailed before, someone will buy it!


----------



## Mariquel

Happy Mother's Day all!


----------



## bluebellrose

meh, coach is chasing me towards micheal kors everyday. They offer free shipping to Canadians. Something coach would never do and would charge Canadians $10. No free shipping at all.


----------



## whateve

bluebellrose said:


> meh, coach is chasing me towards micheal kors everyday. They offer free shipping to Canadians. Something coach would never do and would charge Canadians $10. No free shipping at all.


When my daughter wanted a MK tote, I waited and waited for some promotion that would offer free shipping or some discount but it never materialized. This was a few years ago and I remember paying shipping within the US. At the time, I knew I could get free shipping at Coach if I ordered through an SA even if it was under the free shipping limit.

I can't count the number of times I've put items in a shopping cart at one site or another and ended up not checking out because I didn't qualify for free shipping.


----------



## bluebellrose

Roots offers free shipping, $50 min purchase lol. But these days an wallet will qualify since their prices went up as well. 

 Right now mk seems to be offering free shipping to Canada and USA. Seems the Canadian version of the site is new. Never noticed it there before.

Though one can get similar leather to the Coach Madison line for a cheaper price from roots. Nice colors as well.

I can't even get free shipping when ordering from my sa at coach. >_> they still want to charge me ten bucks.


----------



## MNPurser

Oh my...that is all I can really say.


----------



## annpan23

Has anyone been in stores today? Wondering which bag styles are available for the SAS?


----------



## Mrs. G

Can someone help me in identifying this vintage Coach?  There's no serial #.


----------



## Mrs. G

Sacrilegious!


----------



## whateve

Mrs. G said:


> Can someone help me in identifying this vintage Coach?  There's no serial #.


Is there a creed? I need to see a picture of the creed to verify. There aren't any rings on the sides to attach a strap, is there?


----------



## bluebellrose

well my SA told me today that the new vancouver outlet will be opening in June 18th.


----------



## ity

Coach Half yearly sale has begun already


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

Does anyone know when free shipping without a minimum purchase is going to end? Thanks!


----------



## bluebellrose

ity said:


> Coach Half yearly sale has begun already


more like they decided to change it to twice a year instead of once a year during boxing day.


----------



## anasanfran

As far as handbags go I'm definitely an LV and Gucci gal, but Coach shoes are my absolute FAVORITE! I'll take them over Manolo or Louboutin anyday. And if I don't get these Dennis Heel shoes I will die!!! I must stop forgetting to purchase them and when I finally do remember, I'm broke until next month. Oh well, gonna put them as my laptop wallpaper and when payday comes around, I am SO IN!!! hahaha!!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LolaCalifornia

This is what I got from the Semi-Annual Sale. I've been dying to get this Mini Crosby in Floral Print leather but NEVER seemed to find it. It was meant to be!! I can't wait to receive it-- except I haven't gotten a ship confirmation :wondering


----------



## CatePNW

LolaCalifornia said:


> This is what I got from the Semi-Annual Sale. I've been dying to get this Mini Crosby in Floral Print leather but NEVER seemed to find it. It was meant to be!! I can't wait to receive it-- except I haven't gotten a ship confirmation :wondering



That's a cute bag.  I saw it my Macy's and tried it one day when I had a sweater on that almost matched the pattern!  It's a light bag, small, yet roomy enough for what I carry.  I have two of the larger carryalls, but haven't got a mini yet.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

CatePNW said:


> That's a cute bag.  I saw it my Macy's and tried it one day when I had a sweater on that almost matched the pattern!  It's a light bag, small, yet roomy enough for what I carry.  I have two of the larger carryalls, but haven't got a mini yet.


How do you like your larger carryalls? Do they feel and/or look really big? How stiff is the leather? The small is quite stiff and I'm hoping it will soften up a bit... The large are ones are beautiful btw!


----------



## whateve

How was this seller allowed to buy so many?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-K...526328&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=10&sd=321768981227


----------



## iNeedCoffee

whateve said:


> How was this seller allowed to buy so many?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-K...526328&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=10&sd=321768981227



Wowsers. Maybe a little at a time? Maybe he or she had helpers enlisted to buy them as well?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Can someone with a small Sophia pretty please do me a huge favor? I bought a lovely bag preowned for a friend that doesn't come with a dustbag. It's her first Coach and I'd really like to have a dustbag to give it to her in but need the measurements. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> Can someone with a small Sophia pretty please do me a huge favor? I bought a lovely bag preowned for a friend that doesn't come with a dustbag. It's her first Coach and I'd really like to have a dustbag to give it to her in but need the measurements. Thanks in advance!


I've mixed up the dustbags on my bags so I have no idea which one actually came with my Sophias. The bag I'm using is 19 x 23 but there is plenty of room. I just tried it in one that is 19 x 16 but the handles stick out a tiny bit.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

whateve said:


> I've mixed up the dustbags on my bags so I have no idea which one actually came with my Sophias. The bag I'm using is 19 x 23 but there is plenty of room. I just tried it in one that is 19 x 16 but the handles stick out a tiny bit.



That's perfect, exactly what I needed to know. Thank you for taking the time to check.


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> That's perfect, exactly what I needed to know. Thank you for taking the time to check.


You're welcome.


----------



## bluebellrose

O.o coach is very very eager. There before micheal kors gets in. I'm wondering if maybe my SA got his dates messed up. Summer doesn't officially start until the 21st. Still spring. And he told me opening of the outlet is the 18th. 
 "Below is a listing of brands signed on for McArthurGlen Vancouver Airport as of May 12th, 2015. Note: Some brands may not yet be completed for opening during the centre's grand opening event and several more brands are finalising their lease arrangements and are expected as the early summer opening date draws closer."


http://www.mcarthurglen.com/en/designer-outlet-vancouver/en/news/new-stores-and-jobs-fair/

oh well if the rep is right and it's the 18th, then 7 more days! and I get my outlet!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> How was this seller allowed to buy so many?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-K...526328&pid=100011&rk=6&rkt=10&sd=321768981227


Almost every time I've gone to my nearest Coach Factory Outlet (Carlsbad, CA), I see people holding A LOT of bags and accessories (up to 20 each). They are obviously reselling it. And they usually have a partner holding another 10-20 items... No one at that store tells them anything; they don't seem to care. I'm sure they end up with lots of items on eBay!


----------



## BeenBurned

Boy, this seller is optimistic about the value of her bangle!

$500! BUT.....it includes free shipping!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Coach-Bangle-/121681295757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c54c5398d


----------



## alansgail

BeenBurned said:


> Boy, this seller is optimistic about the value of her bangle!
> 
> $500! BUT.....it includes free shipping!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Coach-Bangle-/121681295757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c54c5398d


Maybe it's a typo?
One can only hope.


----------



## SheriDahlin

BeenBurned said:


> Boy, this seller is optimistic about the value of her bangle!
> 
> $500! BUT.....it includes free shipping!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Coach-Bangle-/121681295757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c54c5398d


WOW!! It probably isn't even STERLING SILVER.. Here is another optimistic listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vtg-C...A-/252004991630?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255

actually most of the sellers  COACH items are OPTIMISTICALLY priced..


----------



## BeenBurned

Seriously? 

"One of a King" (sic) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419885a670


----------



## lurkernomore

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously?
> 
> "One of a King" (sic)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419885a670




This should be illegal   - crimes against purses:lolots:


----------



## CaliChic

Didnt know where to post this question but im getting a coach prairie satchel this friday and i was wondering if and when you do get a new pebbled leather bag do you moisturize and then use a protectant or do you just use a protectant spray and moisturize as needed later?


----------



## whateve

CaliChic said:


> Didnt know where to post this question but im getting a coach prairie satchel this friday and i was wondering if and when you do get a new pebbled leather bag do you moisturize and then use a protectant or do you just use a protectant spray and moisturize as needed later?


I rarely treat new bags at all. Most Coach bags are already stain and water resistant. The only bags I do anything to are light colors if I'm afraid of color transfer. If the bag seems dry you could moisturize. Otherwise, just spray it if you think it is necessary.


----------



## StarBrown

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I needed to vent in an understanding space.

This has not been my week . First, Monday was 50% off day at the local Unique Thrift. So, I went in and tried to buy all the vintage/classic bags I could.  I was in "snatch and grab" mode and found a Taft for $7.50. I always wanted one and regret not buying when they first came out; and when I got home, I saw it's a K3H.  Well, I figured you win 'em all. I got some really great bags (3 Coach, a Longchamp, a Brighton, and that Taft) for $50.  The other three I got were really nice and I was inspired to break out some of my vintage bags that I bought in High School. So, on Tuesday, I got a strong back and went out the storage shed. I found my storage trunk of bags and when I opened it...my bags were all covered mold.  The first Coach I ever bought myself, a Becket zip, looked like a Dalmatian. My slim duffle sac and legacy zip were coated in white mold. I had a Dooney & Bourke Calvary bag and a 90s era MCM (with dustbag) that were affected too.  I couldn't believe it. My heart sank. I told my family and they just looked at me. They didn't understand why I was "so upset".  I love all my bags, but these bags were some of the first I ever bought myself and it hurt to see them blanketed in white mold. BTW, I'm sensitive to mold. Then, I came here as a refuge and the site won't let me upload my pics.

I just need a hug...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

StarBrown said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I needed to vent in an understanding space.
> 
> This has not been my week . First, Monday was 50% off day at the local Unique Thrift. So, I went in and tried to buy all the vintage/classic bags I could.  I was in "snatch and grab" mode and found a Taft for $7.50. I always wanted one and regret not buying when they first came out; and when I got home, I saw it's a K3H.  Well, I figured you win 'em all. I got some really great bags (3 Coach, a Longchamp, a Brighton, and that Taft) for $50.  The other three I got were really nice and I was inspired to break out some of my vintage bags that I bought in High School. So, on Tuesday, I got a strong back and went out the storage shed. I found my storage trunk of bags and when I opened it...my bags were all covered mold.  The first Coach I ever bought myself, a Becket zip, looked like a Dalmatian. My slim duffle sac and legacy zip were coated in white mold. I had a Dooney & Bourke Calvary bag and a 90s era MCM (with dustbag) that were affected too.  I couldn't believe it. My heart sank. I told my family and they just looked at me. They didn't understand why I was "so upset".  I love all my bags, but these bags were some of the first I ever bought myself and it hurt to see them blanketed in white mold. BTW, I'm sensitive to mold. Then, I came here as a refuge and the site won't let me upload my pics.
> 
> I just need a hug...



That's awful! So sorry to hear! Hugs to you. 

Maybe you could still salvage your bags. There's a Coach rehab thread that talks about restoring Coach bags. Maybe the other brands also have rehab threads, too. Good luck!


----------



## whateve

StarBrown said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I needed to vent in an understanding space.
> 
> This has not been my week . First, Monday was 50% off day at the local Unique Thrift. So, I went in and tried to buy all the vintage/classic bags I could.  I was in "snatch and grab" mode and found a Taft for $7.50. I always wanted one and regret not buying when they first came out; and when I got home, I saw it's a K3H.  Well, I figured you win 'em all. I got some really great bags (3 Coach, a Longchamp, a Brighton, and that Taft) for $50.  The other three I got were really nice and I was inspired to break out some of my vintage bags that I bought in High School. So, on Tuesday, I got a strong back and went out the storage shed. I found my storage trunk of bags and when I opened it...my bags were all covered mold.  The first Coach I ever bought myself, a Becket zip, looked like a Dalmatian. My slim duffle sac and legacy zip were coated in white mold. I had a Dooney & Bourke Calvary bag and a 90s era MCM (with dustbag) that were affected too.  I couldn't believe it. My heart sank. I told my family and they just looked at me. They didn't understand why I was "so upset".  I love all my bags, but these bags were some of the first I ever bought myself and it hurt to see them blanketed in white mold. BTW, I'm sensitive to mold. Then, I came here as a refuge and the site won't let me upload my pics.
> 
> I just need a hug...


That's horrible! I'm so sorry! 

One time our neighbors left their hose on and it flooded our storage shed, ruining a lot of things.

Clean those bags with vinegar and put them in the sun. You might be able to salvage them.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

My horse riding tach has this all the time ( the white mold) get some saddle soap and it will come right off. If it is long standing it will actually eat into the leather. There is something you can apply to it to prevent it happening again.


----------



## Mariquel

StarBrown said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I needed to vent in an understanding space.
> 
> This has not been my week . First, Monday was 50% off day at the local Unique Thrift. So, I went in and tried to buy all the vintage/classic bags I could.  I was in "snatch and grab" mode and found a Taft for $7.50. I always wanted one and regret not buying when they first came out; and when I got home, I saw it's a K3H.  Well, I figured you win 'em all. I got some really great bags (3 Coach, a Longchamp, a Brighton, and that Taft) for $50.  The other three I got were really nice and I was inspired to break out some of my vintage bags that I bought in High School. So, on Tuesday, I got a strong back and went out the storage shed. I found my storage trunk of bags and when I opened it...my bags were all covered mold.  The first Coach I ever bought myself, a Becket zip, looked like a Dalmatian. My slim duffle sac and legacy zip were coated in white mold. I had a Dooney & Bourke Calvary bag and a 90s era MCM (with dustbag) that were affected too.  I couldn't believe it. My heart sank. I told my family and they just looked at me. They didn't understand why I was "so upset".  I love all my bags, but these bags were some of the first I ever bought myself and it hurt to see them blanketed in white mold. BTW, I'm sensitive to mold. Then, I came here as a refuge and the site won't let me upload my pics.
> 
> I just need a hug...



Uggh, my heart sank just reading this. I'm so sorry.  Sending you 

Hopefully some of the tips from the rehabbers will help save your bags.


----------



## CaliChic

whateve said:


> I rarely treat new bags at all. Most Coach bags are already stain and water resistant. The only bags I do anything to are light colors if I'm afraid of color transfer. If the bag seems dry you could moisturize. Otherwise, just spray it if you think it is necessary.




Thank you! I guess i'll just use the rain and stain then.


----------



## StarBrown

Shopgirl1996 said:


> That's awful! So sorry to hear! Hugs to you.
> 
> Maybe you could still salvage your bags. There's a Coach rehab thread that talks about restoring Coach bags. Maybe the other brands also have rehab threads, too. Good luck!






whateve said:


> That's horrible! I'm so sorry!
> 
> One time our neighbors left their hose on and it flooded our storage shed, ruining a lot of things.
> 
> Clean those bags with vinegar and put them in the sun. You might be able to salvage them.







Farmer Cyndy said:


> My horse riding tach has this all the time ( the white mold) get some saddle soap and it will come right off. If it is long standing it will actually eat into the leather. There is something you can apply to it to prevent it happening again.






Mariquel said:


> Uggh, my heart sank just reading this. I'm so sorry.  Sending you
> 
> Hopefully some of the tips from the rehabbers will help save your bags.



Thanks everyone for your hugs. I'm feeling a little better now.  I've been binge reading the rehab threads and I'm definitely going to try to salvage these bags. I think there's still hope.  My BF partially wiped down one bag with an eco product they use for mold remediation and it actually looks pretty good.  

My photography skills are weak, but I've attached some pics of my poor babies.  

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## mustangchick

I have a question.  Is the color cardinal more red or coral?  It looks coral in the pics.  I'm undecided as to cardinal or pink ruby or if I could really justify both.


----------



## BeenBurned

Yikes! $850 opening bid amount!

*NWT--SET OF 3--Limited Edition Coach Baseman Fob/Keyring SOLD OUT! RARE FIND!*


----------



## bluebellrose

Shopgirl1996 said:


> That's awful! So sorry to hear! Hugs to you.
> 
> Maybe you could still salvage your bags. There's a Coach rehab thread that talks about restoring Coach bags. Maybe the other brands also have rehab threads, too. Good luck!


let this be a lesson never to store bags in your storage shed. Subject to water vapor, and the rest of the elements. My mom stored hers in the attic and kept the closet closed and the leather started cracking. couple of them were all moldy. She now leaves the closet door open believing the leather bags need lots of ventilation but needs to stay dry.

And on another note. Weee my local outlet is opening sooon!


----------



## StarBrown

mustangchick said:


> I have a question.  Is the color cardinal more red or coral?  It looks coral in the pics.  I'm undecided as to cardinal or pink ruby or if I could really justify both.



Hope I'm not too late.  My daughter had the bi-color Baby Bennett in the Cardinal/Pink Ruby.  Next to the Pink Ruby, the Cardinal looks red-orange.  Some of the other bags in store that were just cardinal, looked like a light red, but not light enough with orange undertone to be coral.


----------



## StarBrown

bluebellrose said:


> let this be a lesson never to store bags in your storage shed. Subject to water vapor, and the rest of the elements. My mom stored hers in the attic and kept the closet closed and the leather started cracking. couple of them were all moldy. She now leaves the closet door open believing the leather bags need lots of ventilation but needs to stay dry.
> 
> And on another note. Weee my local outlet is opening sooon!



Believe me, I have learned my lesson.  Opening that trunk and seeing those moldy bags knocked me off my donkey.  I've been preaching the gospel of proper storage ever since.


----------



## StarBrown

BeenBurned said:


> Yikes! $850 opening bid amount!
> 
> *NWT--SET OF 3--Limited Edition Coach Baseman Fob/Keyring SOLD OUT! RARE FIND!*



It still has no bids.  Surprise, surprise.  $850 to start...


----------



## bluebellrose

sigh i I didn't get a chance to go to my outlet, there was too big a line up.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

StarBrown said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I needed to vent in an understanding space.
> 
> This has not been my week . First, Monday was 50% off day at the local Unique Thrift. So, I went in and tried to buy all the vintage/classic bags I could.  I was in "snatch and grab" mode and found a Taft for $7.50. I always wanted one and regret not buying when they first came out; and when I got home, I saw it's a K3H.  Well, I figured you win 'em all. I got some really great bags (3 Coach, a Longchamp, a Brighton, and that Taft) for $50.  The other three I got were really nice and I was inspired to break out some of my vintage bags that I bought in High School. So, on Tuesday, I got a strong back and went out the storage shed. I found my storage trunk of bags and when I opened it...my bags were all covered mold.  The first Coach I ever bought myself, a Becket zip, looked like a Dalmatian. My slim duffle sac and legacy zip were coated in white mold. I had a Dooney & Bourke Calvary bag and a 90s era MCM (with dustbag) that were affected too.  I couldn't believe it. My heart sank. I told my family and they just looked at me. They didn't understand why I was "so upset".  I love all my bags, but these bags were some of the first I ever bought myself and it hurt to see them blanketed in white mold. BTW, I'm sensitive to mold. Then, I came here as a refuge and the site won't let me upload my pics.
> 
> I just need a hug...


I'm so very sorry! I hope you are able to salvage your vintage bags. You came to the right place to vent. Not only do we understand, but there truly are some rehab experts here. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## Fetish4handbagz

Hi. Is the semi annual sale only on shoes right now? I was looking online last night and there was a sale on various items. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Fetish4handbagz said:


> Hi. Is the semi annual sale only on shoes right now? I was looking online last night and there was a sale on various items. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.



SAS ended last night


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> SAS ended last night




Does this mean what I think it does?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> does this mean what i think it does?



l o l.


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> Does this mean what I think it does?




I believe so. I stopped in FP tonight and they were packing up the SAS bags. Gee, I wonder where they are going...


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> l o l.





Sarah03 said:


> I believe so. I stopped in FP tonight and they were packing up the SAS bags. Gee, I wonder where they are going...


----------



## StarBrown

LolaCalifornia said:


> I'm so very sorry! I hope you are able to salvage your vintage bags. You came to the right place to vent. Not only do we understand, but there truly are some rehab experts here. Crossing my fingers...



Thanks for your well wishes.  I plan on tackling them tomorrow, since there's supposed to be no rain.  It has rained everyday since and because I don't want to work on them inside, I've had to wait.  And I've been binge reading rehab threads.  So, I should have some pics to share tomorrow.  I'm staying positive and the rehab thread has me sooo pumped--I'm ready to take mold down!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I wasn't sure where to ask this so I think I will try here. 

I ordered a coach watch from macys.com and received it yesterday. I love it but the strap is way too big for my wrist. Should I take it in to my local Macy's to have some links removed or my local coach boutique?


----------



## BeenBurned

Harley77 said:


> I wasn't sure where to ask this so I think I will try here.
> 
> I ordered a coach watch from macys.com and received it yesterday. I love it but the strap is way too big for my wrist. Should I take it in to my local Macy's to have some links removed or my local coach boutique?


I don't think Macy's or Coach stores resize watchbands. You might have to take it to a jewelry store.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I believe so. I stopped in FP tonight and they were packing up the SAS bags. Gee, I wonder where they are going...



I am rather hoping to see something at my factory store today but given the recent change of not carrying much in way of deletes NOT holding my breath.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> I am rather hoping to see something at my factory store today but given the recent change of not carrying much in way of deletes NOT holding my breath.




Same here. The delete section is basically nonexistent at my outlet except for some FP Black Leather Phoebes that they marked way up in price.


----------



## arfmsu

Harley77 said:


> I wasn't sure where to ask this so I think I will try here.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a coach watch from macys.com and received it yesterday. I love it but the strap is way too big for my wrist. Should I take it in to my local Macy's to have some links removed or my local coach boutique?




I had a similar issue about a year ago and neither Macy's nor my local jewelry store would even try to take the links out. I had to take it to the Coach boutique store (closer to me than an outlet) and they were able to do it for me. I did have to drop it off and pick it up an hour or so later; not sure why because they weren't very busy... Hope this helps!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Same here. The delete section is basically nonexistent at my outlet except for some FP Black Leather Phoebes that they marked way up in price.



Factory was terrible, no really the _worst_ i have seen yet, that sounds so bloody dramatic lol but it was that bad... not a good sign, definitely souring me on it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Do you ladies think the SAS bags will end up at outlet stores or on the FOS slated for the 29th?


----------



## myluvofbags

Morning ladies and gents.  Need some opinions on these two bags.   I bought the scout first a few weeks ago,  haven't cut the tags yet, then found this swagger over the weekend.   They are both apricot.   I'm so torn between the two.   I love the hobo style of the scout but it seems extremely stiff.   I love the swagger as it looks so unique.   I'd love some opinions as I definitely don't need two in the same color!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Morning ladies and gents.  Need some opinions on these two bags.   I bought the scout first a few weeks ago,  haven't cut the tags yet, then found this swagger over the weekend.   They are both apricot.   I'm so torn between the two.   I love the hobo style of the scout but it seems extremely stiff.   I love the swagger as it looks so unique.   I'd love some opinions as I definitely don't need two in the same color!


Hi.  I love the apricot color.  Between the two, I prefer the swagger -- it has really nice hardware and details and looks more sleek.  I am a shoulder bag person myself.  I tried on the scout hobo once and it felt really stiff to me too.  I think a TPFer said it does soften up after awhile.  It looks like you found the swagger at Macy's -- so lucky! I have the swagger 27 in nude and sure wouldn't mind getting one in apricot.   27 is the only size that works for me.  I like how it has a shoulder strap option.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## whateve

myluvofbags said:


> Morning ladies and gents.  Need some opinions on these two bags.   I bought the scout first a few weeks ago,  haven't cut the tags yet, then found this swagger over the weekend.   They are both apricot.   I'm so torn between the two.   I love the hobo style of the scout but it seems extremely stiff.   I love the swagger as it looks so unique.   I'd love some opinions as I definitely don't need two in the same color!


I love the look of the swagger but I prefer shoulder bags so I would be torn too. I would pick whichever one makes me happier when I look at it.


----------



## myluvofbags

whateve said:


> I love the look of the swagger but I prefer shoulder bags so I would be torn too. I would pick whichever one makes me happier when I look at it.



Lol, I've had them both sitting on my dresser over the weekend to constantly see them.   I still can't decide!


----------



## BeenBurned

myluvofbags said:


> Morning ladies and gents.  Need some opinions on these two bags.   I bought the scout first a few weeks ago,  haven't cut the tags yet, then found this swagger over the weekend.   They are both apricot.   I'm so torn between the two.   I love the hobo style of the scout but it seems extremely stiff.   I love the swagger as it looks so unique.   I'd love some opinions as I definitely don't need two in the same color!


I prefer bags that are east-west because I'm better able to find stuff in them.


----------



## stardustgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, I've had them both sitting on my dresser over the weekend to constantly see them.   I still can't decide!



Ha! I've done that. I'm actually doing it now with one bag to convince myself I don't need it.

It's not working :shame:

I like the Swagger the best. I like the detailing of it and it just seems more "special" than the Scout.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

myluvofbags said:


> Morning ladies and gents.  Need some opinions on these two bags.   I bought the scout first a few weeks ago,  haven't cut the tags yet, then found this swagger over the weekend.   They are both apricot.   I'm so torn between the two.   I love the hobo style of the scout but it seems extremely stiff.   I love the swagger as it looks so unique.   I'd love some opinions as I definitely don't need two in the same color!


Even though the Swagger is beautiful, I would go for the Scout. When I'm torn, I go with comfort because I know I'll use it more... Good luck! It's a tough choice.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Morning ladies and gents.  Need some opinions on these two bags.   I bought the scout first a few weeks ago,  haven't cut the tags yet, then found this swagger over the weekend.   They are both apricot.   I'm so torn between the two.   I love the hobo style of the scout but it seems extremely stiff.   I love the swagger as it looks so unique.   I'd love some opinions as I definitely don't need two in the same color!



They are both nice, however i avoided the scout because of the stiffness.. that said yep, someone said it does soften over time.

I prefer the details on the swagger but the scout has that nifty front pocket which appears the newer ones now do not.

Do you have a bag carrying style preference??


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeenBurned said:


> I prefer bags that are east-west because I'm better able to find stuff in them.



yes, less of a black hole so to speak lol


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> They are both nice, however i avoided the scout because of the stiffness.. that said yep, someone said it does soften over time.
> 
> I prefer the details on the swagger but the scout has that nifty front pocket which appears the newer ones now do not.
> 
> Do you have a bag carrying style preference??



I normally am a satchel type bag person but have been mixing it up with hobo and shoulder bags recently.   I really like the scout as far as how roomy she is, the simple yet elegant details and like having the outer pockets.   If only I was guaranteed it would soften,  I would choose it. I'm pretty sure I have decided on the swagger in this color and maybe another color in the scout style.  Such a difficult decision and thanks to you all for the advice.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hi all,  just an update.   I decided to keep the apricot swagger and the hobo went back.   Thanks for all your input!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

myluvofbags said:


> Hi all,  just an update.   I decided to keep the apricot swagger and the hobo went back.   Thanks for all your input!


Enjoy your new bag! It's beautiful!


----------



## Nymeria1

myluvofbags said:


> Hi all,  just an update.   I decided to keep the apricot swagger and the hobo went back.   Thanks for all your input!



Great decision!  IMO there is no comparison between the Swagger and Scout.  The leather on the Scout is tough and stiff, while the Swagger overall is a much classier, chic looking bag, with wonderful details.


----------



## Iamminda

DH sent me a link of a purse he would buy for me and could get behind.  No wonder I help him buy all my presents!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> DH sent me a link of a purse he would buy for me and could get behind.  No wonder I help him buy all my presents!
> 
> View attachment 3073367


lol!
I can't believe they actually make something like this!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> DH sent me a link of a purse he would buy for me and could get behind.  No wonder I help him buy all my presents!
> 
> View attachment 3073367



It's cute and I like Star Wars,  but not that much!   Lol!


----------



## scoutmhen

Iamminda said:


> DH sent me a link of a purse he would buy for me and could get behind.  No wonder I help him buy all my presents!
> 
> View attachment 3073367




LOL. [emoji1]


----------



## aubergined

Iamminda said:


> DH sent me a link of a purse he would buy for me and could get behind.  No wonder I help him buy all my presents!
> 
> View attachment 3073367




Too funny


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> DH sent me a link of a purse he would buy for me and could get behind.  No wonder I help him buy all my presents!
> 
> View attachment 3073367



"oh thanks, hun, but I think I am all set on blue and white bags right now"


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Iamminda said:


> DH sent me a link of a purse he would buy for me and could get behind.  No wonder I help him buy all my presents!
> 
> View attachment 3073367


Wow. He sounds like mine...


----------



## honkers

Is anyone familiar with the Tribeca Flap bag?  Did it come in grey?  Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne B.

eleanors36 said:


> Love this!
> 
> I never saw that yellow in person, but I believe what many of you said.


 
OMG at your photo.....PUPPY PORN!  More! I can't hardly see them, but from what I can see they are ADORABLE!


----------



## whateve

honkers said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Tribeca Flap bag?  Did it come in grey?  Thanks!


Yes it did.


----------



## honkers

whateve said:


> Yes it did.


Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

Suzanne B. said:


> OMG at your photo.....PUPPY PORN!  More! I can't hardly see them, but from what I can see they are ADORABLE!



You win the prize!  Yes, there are seven Welsh Terrier puppies there.  Our Welsh died in June :rain:  DH and I have been so sad, and we had to get another.  So our puppy was born two weeks ago, and we will have her in early September. We miss our girl so much!  I decided to use shots of puppy growth for my avatar.


----------



## whateve

eleanors36 said:


> You win the prize!  Yes, there are seven Welsh Terrier puppies there.  Our Welsh died in June :rain:  DH and I have been so sad, and we had to get another.  So our puppy was born two weeks ago, and we will have her in early September. We miss our girl so much!  I decided to use shots of puppy growth for my avatar.


Adorable! Thanks for the bigger picture. I wish there was an option to click on an avatar picture and have it blown up.

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog. I know how hard that is. Congratulations on getting a new puppy!


----------



## eleanors36

whateve said:


> Adorable! Thanks for the bigger picture. I wish there was an option to click on an avatar picture and have it blown up.
> 
> I'm so sorry for the loss of your dog. I know how hard that is. Congratulations on getting a new puppy!



Very hard!  Thank you.  



stardustgirl said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. :cry: Some people decide they can never have another dog when they lose theirs, but while a beloved pet can't be replaced, I think it does help to have a new fuzzy face to love and spoil rotten.   I enjoyed getting update photos from the breeder when my oldest dog was a puppy. I initially chose him because in the group shot he had his paw up as if to say "pick me!" He's the one attempting to kiss the younger dog in my avatar. Have you met your puppy yet? Have you thought of a name?
> 
> 
> My Snoopy Bradford Exchange bag arrived today and I'm disappointed. I realized it would not be a leather bag but in the photos they use it looks* much* more structured and the light areas look lighter. It came in a plastic shipping bag with no padding and looks like an elephant sat on it. The light grey just looks kind of dingy (cream or white would've really popped, and it looked more cream in the photo).
> 
> I'd be OK with  it if it were a $35 dollar bag (maximum!) but for $119, eh..... no. For that I can go to the Coach outlet, grab a nice leather bag and paint my own Snoopy on it.



Thank you. We realized after about two weeks that we just couldn't stand it without a dog, so we went back to the same breeder.  We haven't picked out a name, but we will meet her in about 5 weeks.  I love your dog!

I'd pass on that bag, too.  Not that special.  Waiting for  Le Sportsac!


----------



## QueenLouis

eleanors36 said:


> Very hard!  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. We realized after about two weeks that we just couldn't stand it without a dog, so we went back to the same breeder.  We haven't picked out a name, but we will meet her in about 5 weeks.  I love your dog!
> 
> I'd pass on that bag, too.  Not that special.  Waiting for  Le Sportsac!




When my senior soul-kitty was going down hill in 2011, I swore I'd never adopt again after he & his brother died. They went 4 months apart after having them for nearly 15 years. I didn't make it 5 weeks without a cat in the house before I had to go to the shelter to adopt another set of brother kitties. And now I can't imagine not having these guys. There's plenty of love to go around. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Hugs to you.


----------



## stardustgirl

eleanors36 said:


> Thank you. We realized after about two weeks that we just couldn't stand it without a dog, so we went back to the same breeder.  We haven't picked out a name, but we will meet her in about 5 weeks.  I love your dog!



Thanks! I adore all kinds of terriers (mine are Toy Fox). I love their feistiness. The little guy in my avatar came from the same breeder that I'd gone to for my previous dog (who was with us nearly 17 years before he passed away). They did such an excellent job of having dogs with sweet temperaments that I knew I wanted to have another from them. It sounds like you've had that same luck.



QueenLouis said:


> When my senior soul-kitty was going down hill in 2011, I swore I'd never adopt again after he & his brother died. They went 4 months apart after having them for nearly 15 years. I didn't make it 5 weeks without a cat in the house before I had to go to the shelter to adopt another set of brother kitties. And now I can't imagine not having these guys. There's plenty of love to go around. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Hugs to you.



Homes are too quiet without pets, aren't they? Brother kitties! How cool! They were lucky to find a home that didn't want to break up the "set".


----------



## eleanors36

QueenLouis said:


> When my senior soul-kitty was going down hill in 2011, I swore I'd never adopt again after he & his brother died. They went 4 months apart after having them for nearly 15 years. I didn't make it 5 weeks without a cat in the house before I had to go to the shelter to adopt another set of brother kitties. And now I can't imagine not having these guys. There's plenty of love to go around. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Hugs to you.



Thank you!  I know!  That would be so hard to have both die in four months.  Glad you have some good guys now. 



stardustgirl said:


> Thanks! I adore all kinds of terriers (mine are Toy Fox). I love their feistiness. The little guy in my avatar came from the same breeder that I'd gone to for my previous dog (who was with us nearly 17 years before he passed away). They did such an excellent job of having dogs with sweet temperaments that I knew I wanted to have another from them. It sounds like you've had that same luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Homes are too quiet without pets, aren't they? Brother kitties! How cool! They were lucky to find a home that didn't want to break up the "set".



I can't stand a house without pets--at least my house.  So quiet and I saw her everywhere!  I love terriers!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> You win the prize!  Yes, there are seven Welsh Terrier puppies there.  Our Welsh died in June :rain:  DH and I have been so sad, and we had to get another.  So our puppy was born two weeks ago, and we will have her in early September. We miss our girl so much!  I decided to use shots of puppy growth for my avatar.



Awe, i am sorry. That is so very hard. Congrats on your new furbaby however!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> DH sent me a link of a purse he would buy for me and could get behind.  No wonder I help him buy all my presents!
> 
> View attachment 3073367



LOL it would sure be unique!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Hi all,  just an update.   I decided to keep the apricot swagger and the hobo went back.   Thanks for all your input!



Great choice! swaggers are lovely bags, super detailed.


----------



## Suzanne B.

eleanors36 said:


> You win the prize! Yes, there are seven Welsh Terrier puppies there. Our Welsh died in June :rain: DH and I have been so sad, and we had to get another. So our puppy was born two weeks ago, and we will have her in early September. We miss our girl so much! I decided to use shots of puppy growth for my avatar.


 
OMG! I want to crawl in the box with all those cuties! 

I'm sorry to hear about your furbaby, it's so hard to lose them. My last furbaby was a rabbit that I had for 7 or 8 years and he should still be here today, but I won't get into that. Anyway, I've not gotten another 'pet' of any kind since then. I just love on other peoples pets and skip the heartache.


----------



## katlun

Suzanne B. said:


> OMG! I want to crawl in the box with all those cuties!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your furbaby, it's so hard to lose them. My last furbaby was a rabbit that I had for 7 or 8 years and he should still be here today, but I won't get into that. Anyway, I've not gotten another 'pet' of any kind since then. I just love on other peoples pets and skip the heartache.



I had a lop bunny, love that little bunny, she was a smart indoor bunny that took over my house


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> Awe, i am sorry. That is so very hard. Congrats on your new furbaby however!





stardustgirl said:


> Or you could embroider a Snoopy onto a piece of thin leather to make your own applique, then stitch it to the wristlet. I haven't tried embroidering on leather. Yet. Hmm....





Suzanne B. said:


> OMG! I want to crawl in the box with all those cuties!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your furbaby, it's so hard to lose them. My last furbaby was a rabbit that I had for 7 or 8 years and he should still be here today, but I won't get into that. Anyway, I've not gotten another 'pet' of any kind since then. I just love on other peoples pets and skip the heartache.



Thank you everyone!  I just reactivated an old thread called photobombing pets.  There's a photo there of Queen Louis' cat with a Baseman tote--very pretty!  So many of us love our pets, and I always thought it was a great thread.  The puppies aren't with a Coach bag (yet!) or I would have posted a photo.


----------



## stardustgirl

Suzanne B. said:


> OMG! I want to crawl in the box with all those cuties!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your furbaby, it's so hard to lose them. My last furbaby was a rabbit that I had for 7 or 8 years and he should still be here today, but I won't get into that. Anyway, I've not gotten another 'pet' of any kind since then. I just love on other peoples pets and skip the heartache.





katlun said:


> I had a lop bunny, love that little bunny, she was a smart indoor bunny that took over my house



Awww bunnies! Sorry for your loss, [MENTION]Suzanne B.[/MENTION]  I love bunnies. I confine myself to looking after the wild ones that hang out in the yard. I don't kill the clover because they love to nibble on it, and I won't let my smallest dog chase them. The bigger one doesn't care at all (chasing rabbits is too much like work for him!)


----------



## Suzanne B.

katlun said:


> I had a lop bunny, love that little bunny, she was a smart indoor bunny that took over my house



Mine too. He wasn't exactly sweet and he had an attitude the size of Texas, but he was my Butthead.....and yes, that was his name. His name totally matched his personality. He actually was supposed to be my daughters pet, but you know how that goes.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Mine too. He wasn't exactly sweet and he had an attitude the size of Texas, but he was my Butthead.....and yes, that was his name. His name totally matched his personality. He actually was supposed to be my daughters pet, but you know how that goes.


I had a bunny too. He was adorable, and very destructive! I moved him outside. He slept in his cage at night and ran around the backyard during the day. He was in love with my male golden retriever. He was about the size of my dog's snout. He followed him around all day. When the dog got in the pool, he would jump on his back, giving me a heart attack! If my cat came near him, he would chase him. Once he caught my cat and bit him. The cat was terrified of the bunny, but it was payback because when they were little, the cat used to chew on the bunny.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I had a bunny too. He was adorable, and very destructive! I moved him outside. He slept in his cage at night and ran around the backyard during the day. He was in love with my male golden retriever. He was about the size of my dog's snout. He followed him around all day. When the dog got in the pool, he would jump on his back, giving me a heart attack! If my cat came near him, he would chase him. Once he caught my cat and bit him. The cat was terrified of the bunny, but it was payback because when they were little, the cat used to chew on the bunny.



Lol! Mine wasn't terribly destructive until after we rebuilt after Katrina.....though he really did like small speaker wires a lot.  He lived indoors exclusively for about 5 years. 

He and our daughter moved in with my mother while we were rebuilding and he had a room to himself and one wall was entirely glass.....basically giving him a view to the 'world'. When we got him moved back home, he did not appreciate being relegated to the utility room at night (he could not be in the rest of the house unsupervised) and showed his disapproval  by scratching the sheetrock, chewing through my METAL dryer vent and finally chewing his way through the entire thickness of the sheetrock.....a hole bigger than my fist.  

So I got hubby to build him a bunny condo outside. It was 8 x 8 chain link and 6 feet high with a metal roof, a sleeping platform and a cage off the ground and covered in case he wanted to hide in it and rolled up tarps on the outside walls that I could roll down and fasten shut if the wind was blowing rain in. He loved it. We brought him in to play and if the weather was too hot, too cold or stormy, but he preferred his bunny condo.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Lol! Mine wasn't terribly destructive until after we rebuilt after Katrina.....though he really did like small speaker wires a lot.  He lived indoors exclusively for about 5 years.
> 
> He and our daughter moved in with my mother while we were rebuilding and he had a room to himself and one wall was entirely glass.....basically giving him a view to the 'world'. When we got him moved back home, he did not appreciate being relegated to the utility room at night (he could not be in the rest of the house unsupervised) and showed his disapproval  by scratching the sheetrock, chewing through my METAL dryer vent and finally chewing his way through the entire thickness of the sheetrock.....a hole bigger than my fist.
> 
> So I got hubby to build him a bunny condo outside. It was 8 x 8 chain link and 6 feet high with a metal roof, a sleeping platform and a cage off the ground and covered in case he wanted to hide in it and rolled up tarps on the outside walls that I could roll down and fasten shut if the wind was blowing rain in. He loved it. We brought him in to play and if the weather was too hot, too cold or stormy, but he preferred his bunny condo.


They really love speaker wires! 

I had to dig proof the edges of our yard some in the beginning but once he fell in love with the dog, he didn't want to leave.


----------



## katlun

Love your bunny story, sound like we both had bunnies with attitude 

Unsupervised bunny I found leads to trouble, mine like to nibble on the silk flowers my FIL gave me...I didn't care for them much but the bunny loved them

Mine also chewed on all wires, until my daughter read about putting hot sauce on them - even that didn't work, found some plastic tubbing in Home Depot to protect them

My bunny would beg at the table for food, she really thought she was a small dog

My girls want to get another but a momma cat gave birth in my backyard and now with have a cat family



Suzanne B. said:


> Lol! Mine wasn't terribly destructive until after we rebuilt after Katrina.....though he really did like small speaker wires a lot.  He lived indoors exclusively for about 5 years.
> 
> He and our daughter moved in with my mother while we were rebuilding and he had a room to himself and one wall was entirely glass.....basically giving him a view to the 'world'. When we got him moved back home, he did not appreciate being relegated to the utility room at night (he could not be in the rest of the house unsupervised) and showed his disapproval  by scratching the sheetrock, chewing through my METAL dryer vent and finally chewing his way through the entire thickness of the sheetrock.....a hole bigger than my fist.
> 
> So I got hubby to build him a bunny condo outside. It was 8 x 8 chain link and 6 feet high with a metal roof, a sleeping platform and a cage off the ground and covered in case he wanted to hide in it and rolled up tarps on the outside walls that I could roll down and fasten shut if the wind was blowing rain in. He loved it. We brought him in to play and if the weather was too hot, too cold or stormy, but he preferred his bunny condo.


----------



## whateve

katlun said:


> Love your bunny story, sound like we both had bunnies with attitude
> 
> Mine loved to chew on all wires, until my daughter read about putting hot sauce on them - even that didn't work, found some plastic tubbing in Home Depot to protect them
> 
> My bunny would beg at the table for food, she really thought she was a small dog
> 
> My girls want to get another but a momma cat gave birth in my backyard and now with have a cat family


A momma cat gave birth in my back yard too. I'm trying to figure out how to convince them to stay! The kittens are big enough now to explore.


----------



## Suzanne B.

katlun said:


> Love your bunny story, sound like we both had bunnies with attitude
> 
> Unsupervised bunny I found leads to trouble, mine like to nibble on the silk flowers my FIL gave me...I didn't care for them much but the bunny loved them
> 
> Mine loved to chew on all wires, until my daughter read about putting hot sauce on them - even that didn't work, found some plastic tubbing in Home Depot to protect them
> 
> My bunny would beg at the table for food, she really thought she was a small dog
> 
> My girls want to get another but a momma cat gave birth in my backyard and now with have a cat family



Lol! I had a squirrel years ago that would sit next to the dog and both would beg for food. The dog was patient, the squirrel was not. If you weren't fast enough he'd just scamper on up, help himself and take off with whatever he could grab. If there wasn't something for him to grab, like a French fry, he'd steal your napkin.


----------



## katlun

whateve said:


> A momma cat gave birth in my back yard too. I'm trying to figure out how to convince them to stay! The kittens are big enough now to explore.



My girls convinced them, I got them all fixed and they take over my patio because they can't come in my house my husband is allergic 

But when he is away on business, my girls have a cat party for a few hours 

My middle one is planning on taking her favorite one with her to college, not going to burst her bubble and let her know she can't


----------



## QueenLouis

whateve said:


> A momma cat gave birth in my back yard too. I'm trying to figure out how to convince them to stay! The kittens are big enough now to explore.




Food!

If you want to make them house cats, and they are still under 8 weeks, if you bring them inside and start handling them every day, you should be able to socialize them. Better yet if you've already been handling them. If they are much older than that, and you haven't been handling them yet, they are usually past socializing for inside adoption.

If you just want them to hang around outside, I'd encourage you to try to find a local TNR (trap neuter return) organization that will help you trap the cats, get them a low-cost neuter, and return them to the neighborhood. It keeps the population down without them winding up in animal control... and what comes along with that. [emoji26]


----------



## QueenLouis

Here's the litter that was born in the garage across the street last summer. I found and started handling them at about 1-3 days old. I intended to socialize them for adoption through a shelter.






This is when we brought them inside. 




The gray one is with my cousin, the black one is with my brother, one of the tabbies is with my dad, and... what the heck is this trouble maker doing on the back of my couch???


----------



## whateve

QueenLouis said:


> Food!
> 
> If you want to make them house cats, and they are still under 8 weeks, if you bring them inside and start handling them every day, you should be able to socialize them. Better yet if you've already been handling them. If they are much older than that, and you haven't been handling them yet, they are usually past socializing for inside adoption.
> 
> If you just want them to hang around outside, I'd encourage you to try to find a local TNR (trap neuter return) organization that will help you trap the cats, get them a low-cost neuter, and return them to the neighborhood. It keeps the population down without them winding up in animal control... and what comes along with that. [emoji26]


I've already called the SPCA. They won't help trap the cats. They will rent me the traps. I'm not physically capable of lifting the traps so I can't do it by myself.

I've raised other feral cats but I can't get close to these. They are so cute though. There is another litter in another part of our yard. They come to our yard because we don't have any other pets at the moment, other than Charlie.


----------



## Sarah03

QueenLouis said:


> Here's the litter that was born in the garage across the street last summer. I found and started handling them at about 1-3 days old. I intended to socialize them for adoption through a shelter.
> 
> View attachment 3079094
> 
> View attachment 3079095
> 
> 
> This is when we brought them inside.
> 
> View attachment 3079096
> 
> 
> The gray one is with my cousin, the black one is with my brother, one of the tabbies is with my dad, and... what the heck is this trouble maker doing on the back of my couch???
> 
> View attachment 3079102




Oh how adorable!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> I've already called the SPCA. They won't help trap the cats. They will rent me the traps. I'm not physically capable of lifting the traps so I can't do it by myself.
> 
> I've raised other feral cats but I can't get close to these. They are so cute though. There is another litter in another part of our yard. They come to our yard because we don't have any other pets at the moment, other than Charlie.


Is Charlie your golden retriever?


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> Is Charlie your golden retriever?


No, that's Dusty. He died a few years ago. Dusty kept stray cats out of our yard. Charlie is my tortoise.


----------



## eleanors36

QueenLouis said:


> Here's the litter that was born in the garage across the street last summer. I found and started handling them at about 1-3 days old. I intended to socialize them for adoption through a shelter.
> 
> View attachment 3079094
> 
> View attachment 3079095
> 
> 
> This is when we brought them inside.
> 
> View attachment 3079096
> 
> 
> The gray one is with my cousin, the black one is with my brother, one of the tabbies is with my dad, and... what the heck is this trouble maker doing on the back of my couch???
> 
> View attachment 3079102



The gray one looks exactly like a feral kitten we just trapped in our back yard about two weeks ago.  We socialized him, and he is turning into a great little guy.  Trying to get the others, but they won't come.  We'd love to spay/neuter them and the Mama who has at least one litter each spring or summer.  Any tips would be appreciated.  We have a woods in the back, so we can't leave the traps out at night.  Racoons and possum go in.


----------



## QueenLouis

eleanors36 said:


> The gray one looks exactly like a feral kitten we just trapped in our back yard about two weeks ago.  We socialized him, and he is turning into a great little guy.  Trying to get the others, but they won't come.  We'd love to spay/neuter them and the Mama who has at least one litter each spring or summer.  Any tips would be appreciated.  We have a woods in the back, so we can't leave the traps out at night.  Racoons and possum go in.


 
Search for local TNR orgs and/or low-cost spay/neuter clinics for ferals. The one near me actually had volunteers that helped us, and we used the traps for free.


The key to trapping is to hold off feeding for a day in advance if you or any of the neighbors feed them. If that's the case and you cut off their supply for a day (don't worry, they'll be fine) they'll be anxious to get the food in the traps. Use wet food or tuna. Partially cover the trap with a towel or blanket to obscure it a bit. When they get trapped, they will flail wildly, but if you cover the trap completely with a towel or blanket afterwards, most of them will calm down completely.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> No, that's Dusty. He died a few years ago. Dusty kept stray cats out of our yard. Charlie is my tortoise.


I'm so sorry to hear about Dusty.  
He was super-cute by the way.


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Dusty.
> He was super-cute by the way.


Thank you. He was adorable and sweet. We were lucky to have him for 14 years, which is pretty good for a golden.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I can only hope... My golden, Max, is 7 years old and sometimes acts like an old guy and other times like a puppy. I hope he has good genes like Dusty.


----------



## whateve

LolaCalifornia said:


> I can only hope... My golden, Max, is 7 years old and sometimes acts like an old guy and other times like a puppy. I hope he has good genes like Dusty.


Give Max a hug for me. I loved burying my head in that soft fur.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Funny story: 
This morning, I asked my son "to please bring me my purse" from my bedroom. 
He walks into the bedroom, and wails in a desperate tone "Which one????"


----------



## HesitantShopper

ineedcoffee said:


> funny story:
> This morning, i asked my son "to please bring me my purse" from my bedroom.
> He walks into the bedroom, and wails in a desperate tone "which one????"



lol...


----------



## Cassisheron

I'm so sorry for your loss! My golden is my baby and I can't imagine how you're feeling


----------



## Cassisheron

Hahahaha! That's like me wiTh my wallets. I have 3 total and they each serve a purpose!


----------



## Iamminda

Should I get it?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3091474
> 
> 
> Should I get it?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3091474
> 
> 
> Should I get it?



LOL! that is a fun purse! to bad it doesn't follow you around.


----------



## ayumiken

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3091474
> 
> 
> Should I get it?


Wow! This must be great for a man to carry like that with a bright blue color common to guys.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. I'm kinda disappointed I couldn't buy a Vintage coach that get authenticated here recently. My bidding price was set higher but I lose to another bidder with lower bidding price. Because seller doesn't send to my country?  That is weird, because I set up 2 address in my eBay account. 1 for country where I really live and another is USA address of an agent who help buyers around the world buying online stuff from USA.  Has anybody experience this?


----------



## casseyelsie

[emoji24] really like that vintage!!


----------



## whateve

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I'm kinda disappointed I couldn't buy a Vintage coach that get authenticated here recently. My bidding price was set higher but I lose to another bidder with lower bidding price. Because seller doesn't send to my country?  That is weird, because I set up 2 address in my eBay account. 1 for country where I really live and another is USA address of an agent who help buyers around the world buying online stuff from USA.  Has anybody experience this?


There is only one address associated with your ebay account. You can have multiple addresses associated with paypal. Sellers can block bidders that live in countries they don't ship to. In the future, you might ask the seller if they will allow you to bid. Explain that you have a US shipping address. They can put you on an exception list so you won't be blocked.


----------



## casseyelsie

whateve said:


> There is only one address associated with your ebay account. You can have multiple addresses associated with paypal. Sellers can block bidders that live in countries they don't ship to. In the future, you might ask the seller if they will allow you to bid. Explain that you have a US shipping address. They can put you on an exception list so you won't be blocked.




Oh I see.  Thanks for explaining, now it make sense why I lose.  Thanks so much for the tips, whateve


----------



## Sarah03

So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
2. Workout clothes
3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
4. Clothing & jewelry from Express


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express




We would do some serious damage shopping together! We share very similar obsessions except I would replace workout clothes with Swarovski, and my shoes are mostly boots.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express


Luckily, purses are my one and only obsession (which started 2 years ago).  So I kinda feel it's ok for me to indulge (lol).  Otherwise, I enjoy reading celebrity/entertainment magazines and buying CDs (I know, so old school since everyone is buying digital music but I love the pics and liner notes).


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Luckily, purses are my one and only obsession (which started 2 years ago).  So I kinda feel it's ok for me to indulge (lol).  Otherwise, I enjoy reading celebrity/entertainment magazines and buying CDs (I know, so old school since everyone is buying digital music but I love the pics and liner notes).



It's absolutely fine to indulge in purses. I'm also a fan of reading the celebrity news. I love looking at their outfits!



Harley77 said:


> We would do some serious damage shopping together! We share very similar obsessions except I would replace workout clothes with Swarovski, and my shoes are mostly boots.




Oh my goodness, I'd imagine if we shopped together we'd be broke!  Love it!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express


I have so many VS panties that I don't have to do laundry for months! I'm an Angel Forever.

I love chocolate and make sure I always have a stockpile so I won't run out. Currently I'm in love with Lindt Excellence pineapple.

My keychain and purse charm collection (mostly Coach) is even bigger than my purse collection. I also have a collection of Juicy Couture charms but I made myself stop since I never use them.

I have lots of bracelets from many brands including Coach, Brighton, Henri Bendel, Kate Spade, Juicy Couture... 

I love getting new clothes. Express is one of my favorite stores too.

I read a little bit every day, mostly novels.


----------



## carinas

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express



Horses and hard to find fragrances.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I have so many VS panties that I don't have to do laundry for months! I'm an Angel Forever.
> 
> I love chocolate and make sure I always have a stockpile so I won't run out. Currently I'm in love with Lindt Excellence pineapple.
> 
> My keychain and purse charm collection (mostly Coach) is even bigger than my purse collection. I also have a collection of Juicy Couture charms but I made myself stop since I never use them.
> 
> I have lots of bracelets from many brands including Coach, Brighton, Henri Bendel, Kate Spade, Juicy Couture...
> 
> I love getting new clothes. Express is one of my favorite stores too.
> 
> I read a little bit every day, mostly novels.




Oh that darn VS. I can't go in there without buying something. They lure me in with coupons, then $100 later... Lol.  
I'm a chocolate lover, too. My husband makes sure it's always in the house in some form. I think he's afraid I'll turn into a werewolf without it. 

What novels do you read?


----------



## Sarah03

carinas said:


> Horses and hard to find fragrances.




I love horses!  They are such beautiful animals. Post pictures anytime!


----------



## oldbaglover

My obsessions besides handbags:

Fiber One 90 calorie bars, esp. Lemon, my handmade earrings, bracelets and keychains, shopping thrift stores and garage sales!


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Sarah03 said:


> I love horses!  They are such beautiful animals. Post pictures anytime!




Oh, yes, I have spent more on horses and tach and showing then all my handbags, maybe even all my clothing and shoes, over the years!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I have so many VS panties that I don't have to do laundry for months! I'm an Angel Forever.
> 
> I love chocolate and make sure I always have a stockpile so I won't run out. Currently I'm in love with Lindt Excellence pineapple.
> 
> My keychain and purse charm collection (mostly Coach) is even bigger than my purse collection. I also have a collection of Juicy Couture charms but I made myself stop since I never use them.
> 
> I have lots of bracelets from many brands including Coach, Brighton, Henri Bendel, Kate Spade, Juicy Couture...
> 
> I love getting new clothes. Express is one of my favorite stores too.
> 
> I read a little bit every day, mostly novels.


I forgot to list Lindt dark chocolate as my other obsession.  how did I not know about the Lindt Excellence pineapple?   Must try!   Thanks for sharing/enabling.


----------



## StarBrown

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express



1. SOAP! (I make my own and collect bars from other countries) 
2. Trader Joe's Cookie Butter (Heaven help me)
3. Fragrances in pretty bottles
4. Nail Polish (anyone have a bottle of OPI Black TIe Optional, please PM)
5. Homemade Lemonade
6. Nike Running/Basketball/Cross-training Shoes (I have no idea how it started, but the more colorful, the more I like them)


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> Oh that darn VS. I can't go in there without buying something. They lure me in with coupons, then $100 later... Lol.
> I'm a chocolate lover, too. My husband makes sure it's always in the house in some form. I think he's afraid I'll turn into a werewolf without it.
> 
> What novels do you read?


With all the free underwear, you'd think I'd never spend any money there, and yet somehow I always end up buying something!

Lately I've been just picking out books from the new section at the library. (I have a Kate Spade tote for my library books.) My favorite author is Jodi Picoult. She is probably the only author I'll buy in hardcover. I read  classics too. I love Edith Wharton. I've also read every Harry Potter and A Series of Unfortunate Events. I used to read every book my daughter did. When my kids were growing up, I collected children's books. I still have them. 


Iamminda said:


> I forgot to list Lindt dark chocolate as my other obsession.  how did I not know about the Lindt Excellence pineapple?   Must try!   Thanks for sharing/enabling.


I love dark chocolate. I get my Lindt bars at Target. For awhile, they had strawberry but not anymore. Now they have pineapple. They also have Lychee but that's kind of weird. My standby is Intense Orange.


----------



## quinna

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express



Fun thread! Had to think a bit to prioritize the obessions. 
1. Doctor Who (I count this under material obessions because of all the clothing and accessories I buy)
2. British chocolate
3. Designer shoes 
4. Depression glass and vintage pyrex

Eta: Also a huge thrift/estate shopping junkie besides my ebay habit.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express


1. VS
2. BBW
3. Boots
4. Reading naughty books lololol
5. PowerCrunch Protein bars and Kellogs fiber Plus bars


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express



Great idea!
1. Shoes and boots
2. Good nonfiction
3. Trader Joe's peanut butter cups
4. REAL bagels
5. T shirts


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> Luckily, purses are my one and only obsession (which started 2 years ago).  So I kinda feel it's ok for me to indulge (lol).  Otherwise, I enjoy reading celebrity/entertainment magazines and buying CDs (I know, so old school since everyone is buying digital music but I love the pics and liner notes).



I love liner notes!  So fun.  



Harley77 said:


> We would do some serious damage shopping together! We share very similar obsessions except I would replace workout clothes with Swarovski, and my shoes are mostly boots.



OMG yes!  Real damage!  But where to shop?  NYC? Chicago?  LA? Paris? Milan?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express


1. Makeup & Nail Polish (especially M.A.C & O.P.I)
2. Starbucks
3. Chocolate (dark chocolate; esp. See's Scotchmallow)
4. Books (I LOVE the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich!)
5. Pringles (Sour Cream & Onion) & Lays (Chile Limón)
6. White House Black Market (I try to avoid this store because I want everything!)


----------



## LolaCalifornia

StarBrown said:


> 1. SOAP! (I make my own and collect bars from other countries)
> 2. Trader Joe's Cookie Butter (Heaven help me)
> 3. Fragrances in pretty bottles
> 4. Nail Polish (anyone have a bottle of OPI Black TIe Optional, please PM)
> 5. Homemade Lemonade
> 6. Nike Running/Basketball/Cross-training Shoes (I have no idea how it started, but the more colorful, the more I like them)


LOL. My daughter is super-obsessed with Trader Joe's Cookie Butter! She won't let me buy it because she can't stop eating it once it's in the house.


----------



## StarBrown

LolaCalifornia said:


> LOL. My daughter is super-obsessed with Trader Joe's Cookie Butter! She won't let me buy it because she can't stop eating it once it's in the house.



It really is addicting.  I realized I had a problem when I went to the store before an impending snowstorm, and was near tears because there was no more cookie butter.  Now, I limit myself to one jar a month--but, it's so hard.  And they have those cookie butter sandwich cookies...pure evil.


----------



## ZSP

All I can say is I'm happy there's not a Trader Joe's around here.  That Cookie Butter would have me in trouble quick!  LOL


----------



## Iamminda

Now I have check out the TJ cookie butter -- what the heck is it?  Is it cookie?  Is it butter?  Very curious.  Will report back.


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> All I can say is I'm happy there's not a Trader Joe's around here.  That Cookie Butter would have me in trouble quick!  LOL


Me too! I have problems with Biscoff cookie spread. I can't decide if I really like it but I keep going back for another taste.


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> So I know we all LOVE our Coach bags, but do you have any other obsessions?  Here are mine:
> 1. Victoria's Secret bikinis
> 2. Workout clothes
> 3. Shoes of all kinds (boots, athletic, sandals, etc.)
> 4. Clothing & jewelry from Express




fun idea!
1. the Boston Red Sox and the New England Patriots
2. all sizes and shapes of paper clips (I am a teacher)
3. easy read novels - James Patterson, Janet Evanovich - anything I can ready fairly quickly
4. Kate Spade Scarves
5. salted chocolate caramels

I was at Trader Joes today - wish I had seen this before I went because some cookie butter would have come home with me. I love TJ's!


----------



## StarBrown

whateve said:


> Me too! I have problems with Biscoff cookie spread. I can't decide if I really like it but I keep going back for another taste.



Biscoff makes cookie spread?!?  I guess it's best that I didn't know.  

[Makes note to self: add Biscoff Cookie Spread to grocery list.]


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> LOL. My daughter is super-obsessed with Trader Joe's Cookie Butter! She won't let me buy it because she can't stop eating it once it's in the house.



I have never heard of these either. TJ isn't that close to me so I don't go very much  . But after reading about all this I might need to take a trip over there lol. Is it in the same area as the pb and almond buttter?


----------



## Nymeria1

Fun thread!  Let's see:

1.  Books- literary novels, mysteries, historic fiction, Alexander McCall Smith's series
2.  Game of Thrones 
3.  Mani-Pedis
4.  My two cats, Minette and Zoe
5.  Talbot's
6.  Cape Cod


----------



## Sarah03

I love this!  Thanks for responding, everyone!  It's nice to get to know everyone a little better on here. It seems that we have more in common than purses. 
Now I do believe I should visit trader joes to find some cookie butter. I've never heard of it, but it sounds amazing!


----------



## CoachMaven

Oh baby, cookie butter!!?? That stuff is amazing!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> I have never heard of these either. TJ isn't that close to me so I don't go very much  . But after reading about all this I might need to take a trip over there lol. Is it in the same area as the pb and almond buttter?




It might be... Last time it was on an end cap. Sorry I'm no help! You'll find it though... It looks like a peanut butter jar.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Iamminda said:


> Now I have check out the TJ cookie butter -- what the heck is it?  Is it cookie?  Is it butter?  Very curious.  Will report back.




Ha ha! It's like peanut butter but tastes like buttery cookies... Very delicious!


----------



## myluvofbags

Omg,  these sound so yummy.   I went on their site and it doesn't look like they ship out orders &#128550;
Guess I'll have to wait on my next trip to Vegas.   Now I understand why everyone stocks up.


----------



## Iamminda

LolaCalifornia said:


> Ha ha! It's like peanut butter but tastes like buttery cookies... Very delicious!



Thanks for the explanation.  I need to check it out the next time I go to TJ.  Strictly for research.


----------



## whateve

I just googled Trader Joes cookie butter and found out it is very similar to Biscoff cookie spread, so maybe I'm not missing that much after all!
http://www.miaminewtimes.com/restau...butter-lotus-biscoff-spread-is-better-6567245
http://qwertycafe.com/cookie-butter-v-s-biscoff-spread/
Now I'll have to do my own taste test.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> I just googled Trader Joes cookie butter and found out it is very similar to Biscoff cookie spread, so maybe I'm not missing that much after all!
> http://www.miaminewtimes.com/restau...butter-lotus-biscoff-spread-is-better-6567245
> http://qwertycafe.com/cookie-butter-v-s-biscoff-spread/
> Now I'll have to do my own taste test.



Great find! I love these articles! I'll have to do a taste test, too. I'm sure my daughter will be more than willing to help!


----------



## eleanors36

TJ's peanut butter cups are bad enough!  Now I have to try the cookie spread.  Oy!:doggie:


----------



## StarBrown

eleanors36 said:


> TJ's peanut butter cups are bad enough!  Now I have to try the cookie spread.  Oy!:doggie:



Have you tried the cookie butter cups?  I thought I was going to have to go to confession or something after I ate them.  I said I would never get them again, I said...


----------



## StarBrown

I just want to know... Did one of you outbid me on this?  (it just ended on eBay and I'm hoping and praying the winning bidder with their private feedback doesn't pay)


----------



## whateve

StarBrown said:


> I just want to know... Did one of you outbid me on this?  (it just ended on eBay and I'm hoping and praying the winning bidder with their private feedback doesn't pay)


Whoa! That is wonderful! Can you post the auction? How high did it go? This is what I get for not looking at ebay anymore but at least I'm avoiding temptation.


----------



## StarBrown

whateve said:


> Whoa! That is wonderful! Can you post the auction? How high did it go? This is what I get for not looking at ebay anymore but at least I'm avoiding temptation.



It sold for $153.06.  I'm holding back real tears. I was outbid by less than $3 in the last 5 seconds. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-RARE-...NNbVHv%2Br0Fvd%2FWcgE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## whateve

StarBrown said:


> It sold for $153.06.  I'm holding back real tears. I was outbid by less than $3 in the last 5 seconds.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-RARE-Vintage-Pre-Creed-Bonnie-Cashin-Metal-Tag-Black-Courier-Leather-Bag-/351487339429?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDWX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=c%252Bc6D114gQNNbVHv%252Br0Fvd%252FWcgE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


How sad! Buyers with private feedback are most likely resellers who don't want anyone to figure out how much they paid for it. Her maximum bid was probably much higher than that.


----------



## StarBrown

whateve said:


> How sad! Buyers with private feedback are most likely resellers who don't want anyone to figure out how much they paid for it. Her maximum bid was probably much higher than that.



Probably so. I'm kicking myself for being cheap.  There was a really cute Bonnie Cashin top-handle bag that sold for $119. I didn't find it in enough time to bid.  A week later it's being resold for $259.   Those darned resellers... [Shaking fist to the heavens]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bonni...NNbVHv%2Br0Fvd%2FWcgE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BONNIE-CASH...-Creed-Rare-/151795060856?hash=item2357b0d078


----------



## whateve

StarBrown said:


> Probably so. I'm kicking myself for being cheap.  There was a really cute Bonnie Cashin top-handle bag that sold for $119. I didn't find it in enough time to bid.  A week later it's being resold for $259.   Those darned resellers... [Shaking fist to the heavens]
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bonni...NNbVHv%2Br0Fvd%2FWcgE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BONNIE-CASH...-Creed-Rare-/151795060856?hash=item2357b0d078


The original seller's photos are better too. Why not wipe all that lint off the bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

StarBrown said:


> Probably so. I'm kicking myself for being cheap.  There was a really cute Bonnie Cashin top-handle bag that sold for $119. I didn't find it in enough time to bid.  A week later it's being resold for $259.   Those darned resellers... [Shaking fist to the heavens]
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bonnie-Cashin-Vintage-Rare-Handbag-/221848817287?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=c%252Bc6D114gQNNbVHv%252Br0Fvd%252FWcgE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BONNIE-CASH...-Creed-Rare-/151795060856?hash=item2357b0d078


What are the chances??? No implication intended but it's coincidental that both sellers are from GA. I wonder if the buyer/reseller requested that she not be left feedback. That bag was 229.99 last week. Now it's 259.99. 

Wow, this is another BC bag the second buyer (reseller) won for $102.50:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-BONNIE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## StarBrown

whateve said:


> The original seller's photos are better too. Why not wipe all that lint off the bag?



I guess that's supposed to make it more "vintage"


----------



## StarBrown

BeenBurned said:


> What are the chances??? No implication intended but it's coincidental that both sellers are from GA. I wonder if the buyer/reseller requested that she not be left feedback. That bag was 229.99 last week. Now it's 259.99.
> 
> Wow, this is another BC bag the second buyer (reseller) won for $102.50:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-BONNIE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I'm not sure why people do the private feedback thing, but I think there's some underhandedness (is that a word??) involved. AFAIK you can only keep your feedback score private if you have all positives.  But what is there to hide??  It's probably a reseller with a huge feedback number.  I'm going to keep an eye out and see if that bag resurfaces.  If it does, I will troll the heck of the seller.  (It's petty, I know I should be ashamed)


----------



## eleanors36

StarBrown said:


> It sold for $153.06.  I'm holding back real tears. I was outbid by less than $3 in the last 5 seconds.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-RARE-...NNbVHv%2Br0Fvd%2FWcgE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



That happens.  Ixnay to the cookie dough!  I don't think I need any more addictions.


----------



## BeenBurned

StarBrown said:


> I'm not sure why people do the private feedback thing, but I think there's some underhandedness (is that a word??) involved. AFAIK you can only keep your feedback score private if you have all positives.  But what is there to hide??  It's probably a reseller with a huge feedback number.  I'm going to keep an eye out and see if that bag resurfaces.  If it does, I will troll the heck of the seller.  (It's petty, I know I should be ashamed)


I disagree with this your impression of private feedback. 

I don't see a problem with buyers who have private feedback. There are many reasons for this, among them:
1. Buyer might have a shopping problem and may not want family members to know how much they spend
2. Buyer might be purchasing gifts and may not want recipients to know how much their gifts cost
3. Buyer might use a buying ID to purchase items to flip on another ID. Sometimes other members are able to link the IDs and figure out the profit a seller makes when she flips her purchase. Since it's no one's business how much the seller paid, she uses private feedback.

Anyone can make their feedback private. It needn't be all positive. Anyone using an ID to sell must have public viewable feedback if any listings are live.


ETA: I'm not sure why you want to "troll the heck of the seller." Anyone is allowed to buy any item and if she's lucky enough to get a steal, more power to her! That's what's great about this country. I can buy a Coach bag at a yard sale for $1 and flip it for $75 (or whatever I want to sell for) and there's no law against it.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

StarBrown, don't feel bad. It's certainly a beautiful bag, but in my buying experience something else comes along afterwards I like just as much. If your "purse pile" is getting as high as mine, you will be glad of being saved from buying another one and "saving" a place in that pile for one you liked as well or better or a better price latter. Also, you never know how high the end buyer was going to go. If you didn't want to bid $3 more, would you have bid $30 or $50 more on that than a end buyer who prob had a sniper bid way before yours?


----------



## StarBrown

BeenBurned said:


> I disagree with this your impression of private feedback.
> 
> I don't see a problem with buyers who have private feedback. There are many reasons for this, among them:
> 1. Buyer might have a shopping problem and may not want family members to know how much they spend
> 2. Buyer might be purchasing gifts and may not want recipients to know how much their gifts cost
> 3. Buyer might use a buying ID to purchase items to flip on another ID. Sometimes other members are able to link the IDs and figure out the profit a seller makes when she flips her purchase. Since it's no one's business how much the seller paid, she uses private feedback.
> 
> Anyone can make their feedback private. It needn't be all positive. Anyone using an ID to sell must have public viewable feedback if any listings are live.
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm not sure why you want to "troll the heck of the seller." Anyone is allowed to buy any item and if she's lucky enough to get a steal, more power to her! That's what's great about this country. I can buy a Coach bag at a yard sale for $1 and flip it for $75 (or whatever I want to sell for) and there's no law against it.



This is all true, and rational.  But I was not in a rational mood.  I tried to raise my bid, but by the time I clicked it, the auction was over and I was quite salty.  I REALLY, REALLY wanted that bag. [insert Tantrum smiley]  I wish I had placed higher max bid; I waited until the 20s mark to bid, someone bid after me and it was all over.   I had to have someone to blame.  Hence the "shadowy, evil reseller," that may not even be a reseller--just someone more savvy and less cheap than I am.  

I'm in a much better place this morning.  However, if that bag does resurface on eBay, I will kindly approach the seller with a fair offer


----------



## StarBrown

Farmer Cyndy said:


> StarBrown, don't feel bad. It's certainly a beautiful bag, but in my buying experience something else comes along afterwards I like just as much. If your "purse pile" is getting as high as mine, you will be glad of being saved from buying another one and "saving" a place in that pile for one you liked as well or better or a better price latter. Also, you never know how high the end buyer was going to go. If you didn't want to bid $3 more, would you have bid $30 or $50 more on that than a end buyer who prob had a sniper bid way before yours?



You are so right.  I found something else I'd been looking for.  But I still wanted that bag... I had visions of gently massaging the leather with conditioner and wearing it with my favorite sweater.  

I would have bid more, but I figured I "had it".  The price had been $107 for 24 hours.  So, I waited until 20s before auction's end and bid $150.66 (I like weird numbers).  Everything was fine and then 5s before ending, I'm outbid. I tried to up my bid, but the auction closed, just as I clicked.  

I keep trying to figure out where I went wrong, so it doesn't happen to me again.  I missed out on two other auctions.  Yesterday just wasn't my day on the Bay.


----------



## carinas

StarBrown said:


> You are so right.  I found something else I'd been looking for.  But I still wanted that bag... I had visions of gently massaging the leather with conditioner and wearing it with my favorite sweater.
> 
> I would have bid more, but I figured I "had it".  The price had been $107 for 24 hours.  So, I waited until 20s before auction's end and bid $150.66 (I like weird numbers).  Everything was fine and then 5s before ending, I'm outbid. I tried to up my bid, but the auction closed, just as I clicked.
> 
> I keep trying to figure out where I went wrong, so it doesn't happen to me again.  I missed out on two other auctions.  Yesterday just wasn't my day on the Bay.



Maybe you placed your final bid too early? I have lost several auctions bidding only 15s left. If I really really want something I bid last 6-7s.


----------



## StarBrown

eleanors36 said:


> That happens.  Ixnay to the cookie dough!  I don't think I need any more addictions.



Yeah.  It happens.  I think I'll look into sniping software.

Try the cookie butter, just once.  It'll be ok.


----------



## StarBrown

carinas said:


> Maybe you placed your final bid too early? I have lost several auctions bidding only 15s left. If I really really want something I bid last 6-7s.



I might have to try that. There's something I really want ending soon. I don't know if I should try last second bidding or a sniping service.  Maybe I'll do some practice bidding to build up my skills ...


----------



## carinas

StarBrown said:


> I might have to try that. There's something I really want ending soon. I don't know if I should try last second bidding or a sniping service.  Maybe I'll do some practice bidding to build up my skills ...



I have no idea what is sniping service? Sounds very useful.
Good luck with that bidding!!!


----------



## StarBrown

carinas said:


> I have no idea what is sniping service? Sounds very useful.
> Good luck with that bidding!!!



I just found out about it.  Apparently, these sniping services place bids on your behalf at the last minute, so that you can't be outbid--unless the price goes too high.  Some are blocked by eBay, but others seem to be functioning.


----------



## BeenBurned

StarBrown said:


> I just found out about it.  Apparently, these sniping services place bids on your behalf at the last minute, so that you can't be outbid--unless the price goes too high.  Some are blocked by eBay, but others seem to be functioning.


You can still be outbid if someone else bids higher than your max bid. (Say you tell the sniping service you want a maximum of $175. Although the bidding might only be up to $90, in the last few minutes (or even seconds), someone else might either bid or use a sniping service and if they bid $200, they'll beat you by whatever the next bid increment is at the time your bid is placed.


----------



## StarBrown

BeenBurned said:


> You can still be outbid if someone else bids higher than your max bid. (Say you tell the sniping service you want a maximum of $175. Although the bidding might only be up to $90, in the last few minutes (or even seconds), someone else might either bid or use a sniping service and if they bid $200, they'll beat you by whatever the next bid increment is at the time your bid is placed.



Yeah.   Seems like eBay is a dog-eat-dog world, and I'm wearing Puppy Chow pants...


----------



## eleanors36

StarBrown said:


> Yeah.  It happens.  I think I'll look into sniping software.
> 
> Try the cookie butter, just once.  It'll be ok.



Ok.  TJ is over an hour away, but next time I go, I promise I will buy some.  Have to see what everyone is talking about!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> Ok.  TJ is over an hour away, but next time I go, I promise I will buy some.  Have to see what everyone is talking about!


I just bought some today and tried it. Totally mmmm delish! I should have bought more..then again it's probably good I didn't lol. I also bought the crunchy, which I haven't tried yet. What you all put it in?


----------



## eleanors36

BeachBagGal said:


> I just bought some today and tried it. Totally mmmm delish! I should have bought more..then again it's probably good I didn't lol. I also bought the crunchy, which I haven't tried yet. What you all put it in?



I'm doomed!  Now you, BBG!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> I'm doomed!  Now you, BBG!


Lol yeah. My saving grace is that's a little trek to the closest TJ so no craving runs lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> I'm doomed!  Now you, BBG!


Wow. I hve two TJ with 20 mins. I must go and try this


----------



## missmoimoi

Urban hiker boots arrived at downtown Winners. Fit a tad big and my feet still slide out (a tiny bit). 
	

		
			
		

		
	








$99 cad


----------



## whateve

missmoimoi said:


> Urban hiker boots arrived at downtown Winners. Fit a tad big and my feet still slide out (a tiny bit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116843
> 
> View attachment 3116844
> 
> View attachment 3116845
> 
> 
> $99 cad


Won't they fit better with laces?


----------



## missmoimoi

whateve said:


> Won't they fit better with laces?




They don't have any laces. Faux lacing system...it's just for looks [emoji43]


----------



## missmoimoi

http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-urban-hiker-platform-boot-women/4076334


----------



## whateve

missmoimoi said:


> They don't have any laces. Faux lacing system...it's just for looks [emoji43]


lol! Then I guess they definitely won't work for me.  I have skinny feet and would need a way to tighten them. They're really cute and that's a great price too.


----------



## missmoimoi

whateve said:


> lol! Then I guess they definitely won't work for me.  I have skinny feet and would need a way to tighten them. They're really cute and that's a great price too.




Nordstrom site says to size up but not true in my case. I have med width feet too; not narrow or skinny legs either.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wow. I hve two TJ with 20 mins. I must go and try this


Luuucky! Yeah try it...but you have been warned! heheh


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

You can put sole inserts or even buy those felt tongue pieces for the top to make the boot fit. Love them, and the price is sure nice.


----------



## Iamminda

Is this it?  I was looking for a jar!


----------



## Zealous

Iamminda said:


> Is this it?  I was looking for a jar!
> View attachment 3117385




There is Cookie Butter in a jar that looks like peanut butter. Similar label as those cookies.


----------



## Iamminda

Zealous said:


> There is Cookie Butter in a jar that looks like peanut butter. Similar label as those cookies.
> 
> View attachment 3117396



Darn it -- bought the wrong thing!  Oh well, gotta go back for it next time.  thanks for the picture.


----------



## Zealous

Iamminda said:


> Darn it -- bought the wrong thing!  Oh well, gotta go back for it next time.  thanks for the picture.




No problem! Now, I've admitted to having it in my pantry too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Zealous said:


> There is Cookie Butter in a jar that looks like peanut butter. Similar label as those cookies.
> 
> View attachment 3117396


Yep this the jar! They have a crunchy too ( I bought and haven't tried). Also, had another that was black and white..not sure what it was. I just stuck with the first two for now. lol


----------



## Iamminda

I tried a cookie and I can barely taste the cookie butter.  Must go back to get the jar!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I tried a cookie and I can barely taste the cookie butter.  Must go back to get the jar!


I do have to say you need to like gingerbread because it has a little of that taste to it.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> I do have to say you need to like gingerbread because it has a little of that taste to it.



Really?  I am not a big fan of gingerbread.


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Yep this the jar! They have a crunchy too ( I bought and haven't tried). Also, had another that was black and white..not sure what it was. I just stuck with the first two for now. lol



Ben & Jerry's ice cream has come out with a "core " flavor where there center of the ice cream is cookie butter - it is TDF!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Really?  I am not a big fan of gingerbread.


Hmmm...then I wonder if you'll like the Cookie Butter. It's subtle, but it's part of the overall taste.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> Ben & Jerry's ice cream has come out with a "core " flavor where there center of the ice cream is cookie butter - it is TDF!!!!


Are you kidding ME?!?!? I wish they had it in lower fat with yogurt so I would feel a little less guilty lol.


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Are you kidding ME?!?!? I wish they had it in lower fat with yogurt so I would feel a little less guilty lol.




Not me! I don't want then to change anything! This is so amazing, I am hiding it from my husband:giggles:


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> Ben & Jerry's ice cream has come out with a "core " flavor where there center of the ice cream is cookie butter - it is TDF!!!!



Wow!  If I keep reading this thread, I will have to buy new pants due to weight gain.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Iamminda said:


> Really?  I am not a big fan of gingerbread.


I think you'll probably like it. I adore gingerbread cookies, but I don't think this cookie butter tastes like real gingerbread cookies... if so, like BeachBagGal said, it is VERY subtle.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

lurkernomore said:


> Not me! I don't want then to change anything! This is so amazing, I am hiding it from my husband:giggles:





Iamminda said:


> Wow!  If I keep reading this thread, I will have to buy new pants due to weight gain.





BeachBagGal said:


> Are you kidding ME?!?!? I wish they had it in lower fat with yogurt so I would feel a little less guilty lol.



You ladies are cracking me up! I'm going to get some of that Ben & Jerry's ice cream THIS weekend!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> You ladies are cracking me up! I'm going to get some of that Ben & Jerry's ice cream THIS weekend!


You all are killin' me!!! As if we aren't enabling enough with handbags...now we have food!!! hahah  At least we don't have to worry about our handbags not fitting! lol


----------



## CatePNW

All the Cookie Butter talk is funny!  I LOVE that stuff, but I'm the only one here who eats it so I don't keep it in the house.  I haven't had it for about a year, so next time I'm in Spokane I'll have to get me a jar.  I'm about a 2 hour drive from Trader Joe's, I wish they would open a store in my area.


----------



## sweetkiss

Hmm sorry to break up the cookie butter joy (which that ice cream looks amazing and now im tempted to run out and get a pint >_<) but does anyone know if coach sells shoulder straps? I picked up a purse and I kinda hate the length of the strap and I don't have any black and gold straps that can serve as a replacement :/ I figured I would see if anybody knows if they sell crossbody straps or if there's an alternate suggestion. I thought I would try the coach route before going for a 3rd party xD


----------



## Sarah03

sweetkiss said:


> Hmm sorry to break up the cookie butter joy (which that ice cream looks amazing and now im tempted to run out and get a pint >_<) but does anyone know if coach sells shoulder straps? I picked up a purse and I kinda hate the length of the strap and I don't have any black and gold straps that can serve as a replacement :/ I figured I would see if anybody knows if they sell crossbody straps or if there's an alternate suggestion. I thought I would try the coach route before going for a 3rd party xD




I don't think coach sells them, but I've heard great things about this website:
http://www.mautto.com/leather-colors-chain-options


----------



## eleanors36

Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!


Awwwwwwwww


----------



## whateve

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!


Adorable!


----------



## pursecharm

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!




Introducing her to Coach early! She's a doll.


----------



## EGBDF

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!



What a cutie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!


Oh my gosh adooooorable!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!


So CUTE!!! Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!




Awwww!  She is adorable! Hi Bella!


----------



## BeenBurned

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!


How cute! How old is she?


----------



## eleanors36

pursecharm said:


> Introducing her to Coach early! She's a doll.





EGBDF said:


> What a cutie!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh my gosh adooooorable!!!





LolaCalifornia said:


> So CUTE!!! Congratulations on your new family member!





Sarah03 said:


> Awwww!  She is adorable! Hi Bella!





BeenBurned said:


> How cute! How old is she?



Thanks everyone!  Bella is 8 weeks old.  She starts puppy classes in two weeks.  We adore her!


----------



## lurkernomore

eleanors36 said:


> Ok puppy lovers.  Meet our new Welsh Terrier named Bella!




Bella is adorable! Let the spoiling (oops, I meant training) begin!


----------



## eleanors36

lurkernomore said:


> Bella is adorable! Let the spoiling (oops, I meant training) begin!



Thank you!  Spoiling began right on schedule!


----------



## Nymeria1

Bella is adorable; love her in your new Avatar!


----------



## Coconut lover

YAY! I won a $200 gift card for taking the Coach survey in August..I hope I receive in time for the PCE...assuming I will get one.


----------



## CoachMaven

Coconut lover said:


> YAY! I won a $200 gift card for taking the Coach survey in August..I hope I receive in time for the PCE...assuming I will get one.



How awesome!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Coconut lover said:


> YAY! I won a $200 gift card for taking the Coach survey in August..I hope I receive in time for the PCE...assuming I will get one.



That's great!   Lucky you!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Coconut lover said:


> YAY! I won a $200 gift card for taking the Coach survey in August..I hope I receive in time for the PCE...assuming I will get one.


Lucky you! That is so awesome! Do you have something in mind you want to get?


----------



## Coconut lover

CoachMaven said:


> How awesome!!!!!





Iamminda said:


> That's great!   Lucky you!





LolaCalifornia said:


> Lucky you! That is so awesome! Do you have something in mind you want to get?



Thanks everyone.  I didn't even know there was anything to win but was happy to do a Coach survey  
and yes LolaCA love the Nomad


----------



## BeenBurned

Coconut lover said:


> YAY! I won a $200 gift card for taking the Coach survey in August..I hope I receive in time for the PCE...assuming I will get one.


Congrats! I never reply to all those surveys I get because I figure that the prize they offer is just an enticement to get my information and send spam!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coconut lover said:


> YAY! I won a $200 gift card for taking the Coach survey in August..I hope I receive in time for the PCE...assuming I will get one.


That's awesome! Nice to see a tpfer win.


----------



## lurkernomore

Coconut lover said:


> YAY! I won a $200 gift card for taking the Coach survey in August..I hope I receive in time for the PCE...assuming I will get one.




Congrats! Get to work on that wish list!


----------



## legalbeagle

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here, just trying to get to know people who love bags as much as I do


----------



## eleanors36

legalbeagle said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here, just trying to get to know people who love bags as much as I do



Welcome!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## Zealous

legalbeagle said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here, just trying to get to know people who love bags as much as I do




Hi! We are plenty here! 

I especially love vintage bags & fixing them up. I enjoy seeing others' bags, old & new!

There's so much to explore! Welcome!


----------



## Iamminda

legalbeagle said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here, just trying to get to know people who love bags as much as I do



Welcome!   good to have you.  What are some of your favorite bags?   What bags are on your wish list?


----------



## legalbeagle

Iamminda said:


> Welcome!   good to have you.  What are some of your favorite bags?   What bags are on your wish list?


hi, thank you for the warm welcome, Eleanors36, Zealous and Iamminda

I love coach and tory burch and longchamp.

for the premier designers I love Louis Vuitton.. especially that LV capucines...if only I can afford it!

how about you guys?


----------



## Iamminda

legalbeagle said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here, just trying to get to know people who love bags as much as I do





legalbeagle said:


> hi, thank you for the warm welcome, Eleanors36, Zealous and Iamminda
> 
> I love coach and tory burch and longchamp.
> 
> for the premier designers I love Louis Vuitton.. especially that LV capucines...if only I can afford it!
> 
> how about you guys?



Really got into Coach the last couple of years!  Would like to get a Longchamp when I get a chance to check them out in person.  Other brands in my collection are Kate Spade and LV.   I would love to get a LV Capucine or Soft Lockit in Magnolia (discontinued color) except I don't do satchels well.     

Again, welcome and we look forward to your posts.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

legalbeagle said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here, just trying to get to know people who love bags as much as I do


Hi legalbeagle! Glad you're here


----------



## Zealous

legalbeagle said:


> hi, thank you for the warm welcome, Eleanors36, Zealous and Iamminda
> 
> I love coach and tory burch and longchamp.
> 
> for the premier designers I love Louis Vuitton.. especially that LV capucines...if only I can afford it!
> 
> how about you guys?




I've just been here in the Coach forum.


----------



## legalbeagle

LolaCalifornia said:


> Hi legalbeagle! Glad you're here




Hi Lola.. Is that a daschund? *so out of topic

I only have one coach i purchased online.. And the seller didn't tell me it was an outlet merchandise.. It looks pretty shabby.
But i like the color.. 
I forgot what it's called though.


----------



## Mariquel

legalbeagle said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie here, just trying to get to know people who love bags as much as I do



Welcome to the party legalbeagle!  We are big enablers here, so be forewarned!  

Love your avatar.....


----------



## GJ800

Hi im a newbie here. I don't know where to post this question. Anyway, i have a paint peeling on my pvc coach bag. Can this be repaired? My friend said she have the same problem with her coach bag. It started just like mine and became worst.


----------



## whateve

GJ800 said:


> Hi im a newbie here. I don't know where to post this question. Anyway, i have a paint peeling on my pvc coach bag. Can this be repaired? My friend said she have the same problem with her coach bag. It started just like mine and became worst.


Welcome to the purse forum. If your bag is less than a year old, Coach might repair it. You would have to take it into a Coach store and ask. 

We have a rehab club to help with questions like this. It is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html

What I would do if that bag were mine is glue down all the peeled edges, then paint over it with acrylic paint.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

legalbeagle said:


> Hi Lola.. Is that a daschund? *so out of topic
> 
> I only have one coach i purchased online.. And the seller didn't tell me it was an outlet merchandise.. It looks pretty shabby.
> But i like the color..
> I forgot what it's called though.




Do you mean my dog (in my avatar)? If so, he's a golden retriever


----------



## legalbeagle

LolaCalifornia said:


> Do you mean my dog (in my avatar)? If so, he's a golden retriever




Yes. Gorgeous dog you got there


----------



## LolaCalifornia

legalbeagle said:


> Yes. Gorgeous dog you got there




Aww thank you. So is yours!


----------



## pbmuffin

Is coach.com down for everyone else? I haven't been able to access it since yesterday morning.


----------



## BeenBurned

pbmuffin said:


> Is coach.com down for everyone else? I haven't been able to access it since yesterday morning.


It's working for me.


----------



## pbmuffin

BeenBurned said:


> It's working for me.



Well this is fun! Turns out my IP was flagged, for no apparent reason, as a spambot or something. I've been working with their IT folks all morning to get it resolved. Bizarre!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coconut lover said:


> YAY! I won a $200 gift card for taking the Coach survey in August..I hope I receive in time for the PCE...assuming I will get one.



wow! that is awesome, congrats!


----------



## LVLux

Just added these & am waiting for the Bateman Army Green jacket & cap-Fun Pieces/excellent quality!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

I was informed by an assistant manager today that one of Coach's next collaboration is going to be Disney!


----------



## Hobbsy

LVLux said:


> Just added these & am waiting for the Bateman Army Green jacket & cap-Fun Pieces/excellent quality!



I'm in love with those shoes!


----------



## BeenBurned

TheNerdyGirly said:


> I was informed by an assistant manager today that one of Coach's next collaboration is going to be Disney!


Ugh! So all those authentications we've done where we said, "Coach never made a Mickey Mouse keychain" will go by the wayside!


----------



## LVLux

Hobbsy said:


> I'm in love with those shoes!



Me too - they are so comfortable & crazy Sexy- now I want the silver pair too!!!


----------



## dgphoto

Wrentham, MA outlet today:


----------



## dgphoto

More:


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Holy deletes Batman!


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Holy deletes Batman!


Yowsers!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> More:
> View attachment 3135026
> View attachment 3135029
> View attachment 3135030
> View attachment 3135031
> View attachment 3135032


 
Now that is a lot of great coach PORN


----------



## dgphoto

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Holy deletes Batman!





BeachBagGal said:


> Yowsers!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Now that is a lot of great coach PORN




I KNOW, right????? I had to talk myself down from the ledge of wanting one of everything.......


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

dgphoto said:


> I KNOW, right????? I had to talk myself down from the ledge of wanting one of everything.......



We all need someone to follow us around and slap our hand and go No!


----------



## dgphoto

TheNerdyGirly said:


> We all need someone to follow us around and slap our hand and go No!




Lol, I told my friend to slap me across the face if I did anything more than fondle the bags. I was good and didn't buy a thing!


----------



## katlun

Went to my new remodeled Coach store to see the Market tote with wild beast print, online said the store had it

After a quick walk around the store, can't find the tote or any tote, just Swagger heaven going on

Ask the SA about it, no,  there is no Market tote you mean Mercer tote...no, Market  

She whips out the iPad and puts in wild beast...no Market tote, she asks did you see it online

I tell her yes, and take out my phone and find it and show the SA

She disappears with the iPad and comes back after a few minutes and tells me I can order it, I am thinking I know I can order it, 

I want to see a Market tote, I don't need to see that one just any Market tote, I want to see the size

She tells me it's the size of the Taxi tote, good to know I own one of those

So, now I am home looking at the dimensions of the Market tote and I swear it's bigger than the Taxi tote


----------



## lurkernomore

I have been wicked busy since school has started back up. I love teaching middle school, but it gets tougher each year - I work in an inner city school with a 50% free/reduced lunch population, but the problems are with the crazy a** parents. The kids are great....
So, this made me smile today and brought me back to our cookie butter discussions from back when I was enjoying summer and very Zen...presenting - Pumpkin Pie Spice Cookie Butter!! I think they thought I was crazy because I was trying to get my Bleecker woven tote in the picture.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> I have been wicked busy since school has started back up. I love teaching middle school, but it gets tougher each year - I work in an inner city school with a 50% free/reduced lunch population, but the problems are with the crazy a** parents. The kids are great....
> So, this made me smile today and brought me back to our cookie butter discussions from back when I was enjoying summer and very Zen...presenting - Pumpkin Pie Spice Cookie Butter!! I think they thought I was crazy because I was trying to get my Bleecker woven tote in the picture.


Ummmm EXCUUUSE me...they have PUMPKIN PIE SPICE CB!?!?! That's it I'm taking a hike over next week! I LOVE anything pumpkin! Has anyone tried it...thoughts? Oh and nice purse, btw lol. Sorry, I got sidetracked with the CB talk lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bloomingdales.com is having their Friends & Family sale with extra 25% off sale and reg price. The site is super glitchy so be warned...took me a few hours to place an order (one of the bags in my cart sold out in the meantime!). Dang what I do for a good sale lol! Code: FRIENDS


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> bloomingdales.com is having their Friends & Family sale with extra 25% off sale and reg price. The site is super glitchy so be warned...took me a few hours to place an order (one of the bags in my cart sold out in the meantime!). Dang what I do for a good sale lol! Code: FRIENDS



I thought it didn't start until the 29th? you might have just made my day!...

edit - just went to the site - on-line now (I have been too busy with work to not know that, and that is just wrong!) - thanks - I would have waited...


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Ummmm EXCUUUSE me...they have PUMPKIN PIE SPICE CB!?!?! That's it I'm taking a hike over next week! I LOVE anything pumpkin! Has anyone tried it...thoughts? Oh and nice purse, btw lol. Sorry, I got sidetracked with the CB talk lol.



hehehehe...I _had _to get the tried and true cookie butter, I guess I am a purest. But there are only a few jars left in the pic, so I am guessing it is popular. I got their pumpkin bread mix...


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> I thought it didn't start until the 29th? you might have just made my day!...
> 
> edit - just went to the site - on-line now (I have been too busy with work to not know that, and that is just wrong!) - thanks - I would have waited...


Yeah Bloomies is all over me...with emails, texts and snail mail...so shame on me if I missed it lol. Yeah online starts early...I don't have a store near me, so online shopping it is for me. I wish their site hadn't been so glitchy this morning because one of my bags sold out before my order would go through. Stinks. My wallet is happy though lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> hehehehe...I _had _to get the tried and true cookie butter, I guess I am a purest. But there are only a few jars left in the pic, so I am guessing it is popular. I got their pumpkin bread mix...


Oh I'll be getting BOTH flavors for sure! lol  Have you tried their pumpkin bread mix?


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh I'll be getting BOTH flavors for sure! lol  Have you tried their pumpkin bread mix?



yes, I love it...I have tried most of their brownie, scone, and bread mixes (except for anything with cranberry - not a fan). I love to cook, but baking is too exact a science for me, so mixes are made for me!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> yes, I love it...I have tried most of their brownie, scone, and bread mixes (except for anything with cranberry - not a fan). I love to cook, but baking is too exact a science for me, so mixes are made for me!


I'll have to add that to the list.


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> I have been wicked busy since school has started back up. I love teaching middle school, but it gets tougher each year - I work in an inner city school with a 50% free/reduced lunch population, but the problems are with the crazy a** parents. The kids are great....
> So, this made me smile today and brought me back to our cookie butter discussions from back when I was enjoying summer and very Zen...presenting - Pumpkin Pie Spice Cookie Butter!! I think they thought I was crazy because I was trying to get my Bleecker woven tote in the picture.



For some reason, I can't see the pic


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> For some reason, I can't see the pic



sorry - I was moving things around in photobucket..


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> sorry - I was moving things around in photobucket..



Thanks!  Looks yummy!   I have always loved that blue/Bleecker woven print.


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  Looks yummy!   I have always loved that blue/Bleecker woven print.




Thanks! purses and food...life is good!


----------



## abwd

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!  Looks yummy!   I have always loved that blue/Bleecker woven print.



Whoops. For Lurkernomore. I quoted the wrong post.

Beautiful bag and looks fab in the cart!  . I bet the cart was happy to have such a classy accessory. LOL.


----------



## carinas

lurkernomore said:


> sorry - I was moving things around in photobucket..



Just got back from TJs. Everywhere I looked I saw things "pumpkin spiced" but I didn't see that pumpkin spice butter. Next time have to check it out.

Love your woven bag! I spotted Cognac Phoebe at TJ today.


----------



## lurkernomore

abwd said:


> Whoops. For Lurkernomore. I quoted the wrong post.
> 
> Beautiful bag and looks fab in the cart!  . I bet the cart was happy to have such a classy accessory. LOL.



Thanks - she is fun to look at (and carry)!



carinas said:


> Just got back from TJs. Everywhere I looked I saw things "pumpkin spiced" but I didn't see that pumpkin spice butter. Next time have to check it out.
> 
> Love your woven bag! I spotted Cognac Phoebe at TJ today.


Thanks - and yes, it seemed like they went a bit overboard with the pumpkin themed foods. 
I am anxiously awaiting their cinnamon brooms - my next "must have"


----------



## bluebellrose

hmm, jc penny isn't doing too well it seems. Joe fresh is leaving them and going it alone as a stand alone store netwprl. Maybe as a competitor? I have seen Joe fresh shower curtains, joe fresh stationery being sold, etc. Plus loblaws does have it's own home and decor line.  All that pc stuff and all that exact stuff lol.  Their hours for us thanksgiving and black friday is not like walmart or target for that matter/ Didn't notice them going crazy and start the day at midnight or from the evening before. lol. Just regular hours and/or shorter hours of operation for thanksgiving. 


and that plaid stuff, doesn't it feel like burberry?


----------



## BeenBurned

This isn't a Coach bag but one of the seller's Coach items came up for authentication and while looking at her other listings, I found this.

I'm just curious and wondering whether others question this also. I can't imagine a non-branded item being faked but this struck me as odd.

Supposedly it's a postal mail carrier bag but "property" is misspelled (sans T) as "propery" and I've never heard USPS (United States Postal Service) referred to as U.S.P.O. Dept. (United States post office department). 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-United-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

I think it was called U.S.P.O. department before 1970 and was changed to USPS.


----------



## BeenBurned

Farmer Cyndy said:


> I think it was called U.S.P.O. department before 1970 and was changed to USPS.


I didn't know that. And do you think they'd have misspelled a word on their bags?


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Yes, odd they would misspelled it. I wonder who made it too, just for curiosity sake. Let me google around and see.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

In my google search I found the leather mail carrier bag was indeed made very similar to this style until 1971 or so.  They were made by bona Allen in Buford GA. And stamped "made by Bona Allen" There may have been some other US makers as there were some other similar styles without the front buckle strap. I wonder if some Cities had some made for their self as I did see a couple  City Museums with a different similar style. They were made as replicas as RL and Crew who still make them. Branches of the service in WW II also had them, but they were marked Navy or such. They all had copper rivets like the one we are questioning. So, - either a odd misspelling or a old replica?


----------



## BeenBurned

Interesting information. It doesn't surprise me that different companies might have made the bags and different bags were made for various branches of governmental agencies but the misspelling shocked me!


----------



## BeenBurned

We've seen a lot of Korean-made "Coach" fakes with X01-XX serial numbers and creeds with grammatical errors and poor English.

While reporting a fake from "top rated" seller,          us_pa66, I found that she also had this (for lack of a better adjective) interesting listing. (The other fake was a bag with a U0J serial number prefix.)

Although not reportable as a fake Coach, it's certainly made to fool. 

Brand is described as Tocca (with a Tocca hangtag): 
*TOCCA BACKPACK PURSE DARK BROWN Leather*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOCCA-BACKPACK-PURSE-DARK-BROWN-Leather-/262076208373?hash=item3d04f594f5


----------



## Sarah03

I'm coming back to report that I've finally bought some Cookie Butter from Trader Joes. It's amazing! Someone hide the jar from me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I'm coming back to report that I've finally bought some Cookie Butter from Trader Joes. It's amazing! Someone hide the jar from me.
> View attachment 3154431




Haha. I haven't tried this one *yet.* I've only had the reg and crunchy one. Yes, suuuuuper yummmy!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> I'm coming back to report that I've finally bought some Cookie Butter from Trader Joes. It's amazing! Someone hide the jar from me.
> View attachment 3154431


Oh no! There is a swirl version? Why does Trader Joes have to be so far away from me?


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> Oh no! There is a swirl version? Why does Trader Joes have to be so far away from me?



Yes!  Maybe they can ship it to you!



BeachBagGal said:


> Haha. I haven't tried this one *yet.* I've only had the reg and crunchy one. Yes, suuuuuper yummmy!




Oh my gosh, I ate so much of it already!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Oh my gosh, I ate so much of it already![/QUOTE]


LOL. Understandable! I don't know why I didn't pick that one up too when I bought the other two. I guess I was trying to be "good"... how delusional! [emoji14]


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I'm coming back to report that I've finally bought some Cookie Butter from Trader Joes. It's amazing! Someone hide the jar from me.
> View attachment 3154431



That looks so good.  Is that cookie butter and chocolate swirled together?


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> That looks so good.  Is that cookie butter and chocolate swirled together?




I believe so. It is very tasty!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> I'm coming back to report that I've finally bought some Cookie Butter from Trader Joes. It's amazing! Someone hide the jar from me.
> View attachment 3154431



might need to add this to my "blizzard bag"...oh wait, it is only October!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> might need to add this to my "blizzard bag"...oh wait, it is only October!




Haha! If you can keep it untouched till then I would be impressed [emoji14]


----------



## jcnc

Hello Lovely Coachies,

I need your help and inputs regarding one of my Coach bags. I have a Brown Kristin Signature Linen Hobo that I have loved immensely since the last 4+ years. It has been with me to almost all my vacations. But lately, it seems to look old and dirty. I have cleaned it with coach fabric cleaners but since it is linen it attracts dust. I sprayed couch protector on it but it still looks dirty and old. Any suggestion on how to spruce it up?


----------



## lurkernomore

This is for all of my cookie butter partners in crime! This is what I found today....the cheesecake bites went home with me. They are packaged cut in to 12 bite size pieces, and they are beyond amazing. I was thinking these would be great for company....but who knows if they will last in my freezer that long

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> This is for all of my cookie butter partners in crime! This is what I found today....the cheesecake bites went home with me. They are packaged cut in to 12 bite size pieces, and they are beyond amazing. I was thinking these would be great for company....but who knows if they will last in my freezer that long
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Oh my goodness. Those look delicious!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> This is for all of my cookie butter partners in crime! This is what I found today....the cheesecake bites went home with me. They are packaged cut in to 12 bite size pieces, and they are beyond amazing. I was thinking these would be great for company....but who knows if they will last in my freezer that long
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Oh my goodness -- I never knew TJ had so much to offer beyond fresh produce, the best salsa on earth and frozen edamame!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness -- I never knew TJ had so much to offer beyond fresh produce, the best salsa on earth and frozen edamame!  Thanks for sharing.




Tell me more about this salsa, please!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Tell me more about this salsa, please!!



I am totally spacing out on the name.  It's TJ medium spicy in a clear plastic tub with a black lid.  I will take a pic next time I go.  In my opinion, it is as good as Chevy's (not sure if there are Chevy's restaurants where you live).   So good.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> I am totally spacing out on the name.  It's TJ medium spicy in a clear plastic tub with a black lid.  I will take a pic next time I go.  In my opinion, it is as good as Chevy's (not sure if there are Chevy's restaurants where you live).   So good.




I'll have to check it out!  We have Chuy's, but no Chevy's.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> This is for all of my cookie butter partners in crime! This is what I found today....the cheesecake bites went home with me. They are packaged cut in to 12 bite size pieces, and they are beyond amazing. I was thinking these would be great for company....but who knows if they will last in my freezer that long
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Oh that sounds yummmmy!!!! I'll add that to the list! As if looking at handbags isn't dangerous enough, now we have food! lol

Anyone try the pumpkin ice cream???


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> Tell me more about this salsa, please!!



hahah I was just thinking the same thing! I'm going to need two carts next time I go! Yikes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I am totally spacing out on the name.  It's TJ medium spicy in a clear plastic tub with a black lid.  I will take a pic next time I go.  In my opinion, it is as good as Chevy's (not sure if there are Chevy's restaurants where you live).   So good.



Please do post a pic! I don't have a Chevy's where I live.

What section is it in?


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Please do post a pic! I don't have a Chevy's where I live.
> 
> What section is it in?



In the refrigerated section near the fresh hummus, pre made salad, Apple sausage -- that general area.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> In the refrigerated section near the fresh hummus, pre made salad, Apple sausage -- that general area.


'
Oh okay. That's totally my section lol. Must have overlooked it. I need to keep track of all these items everyone keeps mentioning so I can get them on my next trip. I wish TJ was closer to me so I wouldn't have to go buck wild everytime I go there.


----------



## Hobbsy

Ok, so my addition to TJ's.....fully cooked, vacuum sealed pot roast. I've eaten a lot of different roasts from different people and recipes,  and this one is up in the top 3.


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> Ok, so my addition to TJ's.....fully cooked, vacuum sealed pot roast. I've eaten a lot of different roasts from different people and recipes,  and this one is up in the top 3.



sounds yummy - do they sell this where they have the pulled pork and ribs?


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> Oh my goodness. Those look delicious!



hehehehe - I am proud of myself for only having one today!



Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness -- I never knew TJ had so much to offer beyond fresh produce, the best salsa on earth and frozen edamame!  Thanks for sharing.


oh, now I must try the salsa!



BeachBagGal said:


> Oh that sounds yummmmy!!!! I'll add that to the list! As if looking at handbags isn't dangerous enough, now we have food! lol
> 
> Anyone try the pumpkin ice cream???


I haven't yet, but still did some damage today. Their cinnamon brooms are in stock!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Ok, so my addition to TJ's.....fully cooked, vacuum sealed pot roast. I've eaten a lot of different roasts from different people and recipes,  and this one is up in the top 3.



Wow, so you just have to reheat it?   My kind of meal!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> sounds yummy - do they sell this where they have the pulled pork and ribs?



I'm not sure what's by it. I can't think. It's not frozen and it seems like there might be ribs nearby. Argh! I'll have to pay more attention next time. Really, very good though!


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> I'm not sure what's by it. I can't think. It's not frozen and it seems like there might be ribs nearby. Argh! I'll have to pay more attention next time. Really, very good though!



Maybe I will go back tomorrow - I teach and we have parent conferences this week - no time to cook!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> Maybe I will go back tomorrow - I teach and we have parent conferences this week - no time to cook!



I dont think you'll be disappointed!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Wow, so you just have to reheat it?   My kind of meal!



You can reheat it or slice it for cold sandwiches, both ways are really good! Reheating is like seconds in the microwave.


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> This is for all of my cookie butter partners in crime! This is what I found today....the cheesecake bites went home with me. They are packaged cut in to 12 bite size pieces, and they are beyond amazing. I was thinking these would be great for company....but who knows if they will last in my freezer that long
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



I so am trying to stay away from this after you ladies mentioned it because I have no doubt I would love it!! &#128540;


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> I so am trying to stay away from this after you ladies mentioned it because I have no doubt I would love it!! &#128540;



you could just buy it and keep it in the freezer for company


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> you could just buy it and keep it in the freezer for company



Oh yeah! That so (NOT) work!!! &#128512;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Ok, so my addition to TJ's.....fully cooked, vacuum sealed pot roast. I've eaten a lot of different roasts from different people and recipes,  and this one is up in the top 3.




Oh wow... you all are killin' me with all these new food items lol. &#129297;


----------



## Hobbsy

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow... you all are killin' me with all these new food items lol. &#129297;



I know, right?!! &#128522;


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello. Can someone help me, I am searching for coach style number reference.  Please share the link if you know where to find the thread. I cannot find it. [emoji47]


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> You can reheat it or slice it for cold sandwiches, both ways are really good! Reheating is like seconds in the microwave.







Found it (had to grab some pulled pork also) - you have made my week so less stressful! Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> Found it - you have made my week so less stressful! Thanks!



That's it!!!! I hope you like it!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> Found it (had to grab some pulled pork also) - you have made my week so less stressful! Thanks!



That doesn't have the vegetables with it, does it?


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> That's it!!!! I hope you like it!





Hobbsy said:


> That doesn't have the vegetables with it, does it?



no, just meat!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> no, just meat!



Ok, yep, that's it!


----------



## whateve

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello. Can someone help me, I am searching for coach style number reference.  Please share the link if you know where to find the thread. I cannot find it. [emoji47]


There isn't an official one that I know of. I have files of some of the older numbers but it isn't complete. Some numbers have been posted in the Authenticity questions thread or the vintage chat thread. Newer numbers are usually posted in the preview threads.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I am totally spacing out on the name.  It's TJ medium spicy in a clear plastic tub with a black lid.  I will take a pic next time I go.  In my opinion, it is as good as Chevy's (not sure if there are Chevy's restaurants where you live).   So good.


Thanks for this! We don't have a TJs or a Chevy's but next time I'm near a TJs I hope I remember this. I love Chevy's salsa.


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> Found it (had to grab some pulled pork also) - you have made my week so less stressful! Thanks!



Thanks for the pics -- my poor brain needs some visual aid for everything (lol).


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the pics -- my poor brain needs some visual aid for everything (lol).



I am the same way - that is why I love youtube! 
I saw your salsa, too, but I figure I should leave something for next time


----------



## pbmuffin

Oh my gosh. A TJ's discussion in a Coach forum? This is pretty much my kryptonite!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> Found it (had to grab some pulled pork also) - you have made my week so less stressful! Thanks!




Ooooo let us know what you think!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbmuffin said:


> Oh my gosh. A TJ's discussion in a Coach forum? This is pretty much my kryptonite!




I know, right!!!!! Yowsers. Heheh


----------



## Iamminda

Here it is -- salsa extraordinaire


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Here it is -- salsa extraordinaire
> 
> View attachment 3169016



Oh awesome, thanks! I'm going to get a container next time I go.


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Here it is -- salsa extraordinaire
> 
> View attachment 3169016



I have to try this. I love salsa!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello. Can someone help me, I am searching for coach style number reference.  Please share the link if you know where to find the thread. I cannot find it. [emoji47]


What is it you are exactly looking for?  I may be able to help.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Did anyone get the new Ipad Pro. Told hubby I NEED asap&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Goofydes

Has anyone every experienced a company that has complete disregard for how they ship a fairly pricey structured bag that corporate contacts you after the third time and offers you such a big discount that they might as well give it to you for free?


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Here it is -- salsa extraordinaire
> 
> View attachment 3169016


got the salsa today

and saw this today! I did not bring it home


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> got the salsa today
> 
> and saw this today! I did not bring it home



Well that sure looks yummmmy! I haven't gotten to TJ's yet to get some of the goodies that have been mentioned.


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Well that sure looks yummmmy! I haven't gotten to TJ's yet to get some of the goodies that have been mentioned.



I think a whole cheesecake could be very dangerous...
they do some pretty cool Thanksgiving sides...I am trying to get as much done for next Thursday as possible...


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> got the salsa today
> 
> and saw this today! I did not bring it home



Wow, how can they top this one?  Cookie butter AND cheesecake?  They might as well just drizzle hot fudge and caramel over it.  Hope you like the salsa.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Wow, how can they top this one?  Cookie butter AND cheesecake?  They might as well just drizzle hot fudge and caramel over it.  Hope you like the salsa.



haha I know right!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> no, just meat!



Did you like the roast?


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> Did you like the roast?



loved it! I was a bit leary because it just had to be microwaved - but the texture and taste was great! I bought the Steamers mixed veggies and the potaoes, so I never had to turn on the oven - thanks for the suggestion!
Today I picked up their au gratin cauliflower and corn pudding sides for Thanksgiving. I also grabbed a red pepper spread, pita crackers, salsa (thanks Laminda) and chips....not all for me, I host Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> loved it! I was a bit leary because it just had to be microwaved - but the texture and taste was great! I bought the Steamers mixed veggies and the potaoes, so I never had to turn on the oven - thanks for the suggestion!
> Today I picked up their au gratin cauliflower and corn pudding sides for Thanksgiving. I also grabbed a red pepper spread, pita crackers, salsa (thanks Laminda) and chips....not all for me, I host Thanksgiving!



I'm glad! Red pepper spread and corn pudding....oh that sounds wonderful!


----------



## Iamminda

Forgot about the roast!   Must try soon.  I just don't feel much like cooking these days (or ever).


----------



## lurkernomore

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! One final treat before we are off to cook or travel!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! One final treat before we are off to cook or travel!



Will have to try these next time I go.  Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## CoachHuntress

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachHuntress said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all!



Thanks!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jane

For anyone wanting a chuckle:

I have a Coach bag listed on fee-bay for $109 "or best offer". It's in a very hard to find color and is in great shape. Anyway last night I get a notification that someone has submitted an offer.

$20.

I seriously laughed out loud.

My husband told me I should counter offer at $108.


----------



## Hobbsy

jane said:


> For anyone wanting a chuckle:
> 
> I have a Coach bag listed on fee-bay for $109 "or best offer". It's in a very hard to find color and is in great shape. Anyway last night I get a notification that someone has submitted an offer.
> 
> $20.
> 
> I seriously laughed out loud.
> 
> My husband told me I should counter offer at $108.



Ha! I like your husband's idea!! &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Iamminda

jane said:


> For anyone wanting a chuckle:
> 
> I have a Coach bag listed on fee-bay for $109 "or best offer". It's in a very hard to find color and is in great shape. Anyway last night I get a notification that someone has submitted an offer.
> 
> $20.
> 
> I seriously laughed out loud.
> 
> My husband told me I should counter offer at $108.



That is crazy!  Basically they want you to give them the bag for free since after eBay fees, you will end up with just about nothing.


----------



## jane

Some people believe that ebay is like a garage sale.


----------



## CatePNW

jane said:


> For anyone wanting a chuckle:
> 
> I have a Coach bag listed on fee-bay for $109 "or best offer". It's in a very hard to find color and is in great shape. Anyway last night I get a notification that someone has submitted an offer.
> 
> $20.
> 
> I seriously laughed out loud.
> 
> My husband told me I should counter offer at $108.



Why didn't you accept my generous offer?!?  Totally kidding!


----------



## eleanors36

jane said:


> Some people believe that ebay is like a garage sale.





jane said:


> For anyone wanting a chuckle:
> 
> I have a Coach bag listed on fee-bay for $109 "or best offer". It's in a very hard to find color and is in great shape. Anyway last night I get a notification that someone has submitted an offer.
> 
> $20.
> 
> I seriously laughed out loud.
> 
> My husband told me I should counter offer at $108.



I like your DH's idea.  People are crazy!



CatePNW said:


> Why didn't you accept my generous offer?!?  Totally kidding!


----------



## DeDe15

I can't stand that, it drives me crazy! I had a KitchenAid stand mixer listed on craigslist and a person offered me several hundred dollars in $5 Kohl's cash coupons! Whhhhhaaattt? I was as nice as could be but respectfully declined the offer. 

I like your husband's idea also, that's funny! I usually set the boundaries for "best offer" -- automatically accept "x" and automatically decline "y"&#8230; it will save my blood pressure from rising from the idiots out there!   Good luck with your sale!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Hi ladies, I heard that there's a coach outlet online sale that you need to be sent an invitation to. I want to buy a nice bag for the teenage Angel Child we're buying for. Any way I can get access to that sale?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Shoppinmel said:


> Hi ladies, I heard that there's a coach outlet online sale that you need to be sent an invitation to. I want to buy a nice bag for the teenage Angel Child we're buying for. Any way I can get access to that sale?



I haven't received an invite either and I always buy from coach. I tried logging onto my account and it says there's a sale going on; however it just refers me to one of the outlets.  So I ordered something from eBay and Bloomies. Gonna check Macy's now. 

I  would love to get in on this sale also. Any links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Johnpauliegal said:


> I haven't received an invite either and I always buy from coach. I tried logging onto my account and it says there's a sale going on; however it just refers me to one of the outlets.  So I ordered something from eBay and Bloomies. Gonna check Macy's now.
> 
> I  would love to get in on this sale also. Any links would be greatly appreciated.



I figured it out as there's a thread on here about it! www.coachoutlet.com. I entered my email address since I've shopped the sale before and it logged me in once I entered my password. Good luck!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Shoppinmel said:


> I figured it out as there's a thread on here about it! www.coachoutlet.com. I entered my email address since I've shopped the sale before and it logged me in once I entered my password. Good luck!


I am destined not to shop today lol. 

This is the screen I get when I log on. It even says on top there's a sale. It doesn't let me click on anything; when I do it either wants to open in books or refers me to an outlet. 







But thanks for your help.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Johnpauliegal said:


> I am destined not to shop today lol.
> 
> This is the screen I get when I log on. It even says on top there's a sale. It doesn't let me click on anything; when I do it either wants to open in books or refers me to an outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for your help.



Sounds silly but have you tried logging out and then back in? A few times it wouldn't let me in so I did that and it worked.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Harley77 said:


> Sounds silly but have you tried logging out and then back in? A few times it wouldn't let me in so I did that and it worked.



Not silly at all. I tried that  4 times; even restarted my phone; and even tried logging onto my account on the computer. I get the same screen. 

I tried calling them twice and I get the same automated message that due to high call volumes they can't answer any questions and to call again.  Thats why I also sent an email and by the time I get a response the sale will be over. 

This is probably my spouses doing lmao. Stops me from spending lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

It's really strange because this is the screen I get on the computer. 

It says the online sale is closed and that it will start today lol?????????; even after logging onto my account. 






Is there a longer link I can use. Mine ends in default. That's where it brought me.  See above photo.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Johnpauliegal said:


> It's really strange because this is the screen I get on the computer.
> 
> It says the online sale is closed and that it will start today lol?????????; even after logging onto my account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a longer link I can use. Mine ends in default. That's where it brought me.  See above photo.



I'm sorry it's not letting you shop.


----------



## Iamminda

Anyone tried this before?


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Anyone tried this before?
> 
> View attachment 3202493



Oh! No, but I'd like to!! &#128512;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hobbsy said:


> Oh! No, but I'd like to!! [emoji3]




+1!!!!    Let us know if you get them and what you think. I'm way overdue for a trip there this week.


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Anyone tried this before?
> 
> View attachment 3202493




no...somehow I missed these!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> no...somehow I missed these!



It was by the check out line area -- was very tempted!


----------



## Silkpearl

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...s-risen-to-the-heights-at-coach-a6757836.html

Good article?


----------



## Iamminda

I want to try this soon


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> I want to try this soon
> 
> View attachment 3208049



Yikes! Those look good! !


----------



## aundria17

Is there a coach watch thread ? I have a new coach watch I want to reveal but can't seem to find any threads for it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I want to try this soon
> 
> View attachment 3208049




Okay that looks yummy too! Dang my list keeps growing! Eek lol


----------



## Iamminda

BTW, I tried the Minty Mallows from TJ.   I liked it.  Not too minty (I was afraid the mint would be overwhelming like eating toothpaste).   What's not to like -- dark chocolate, mint and marshmallow gooey goodness?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> BTW, I tried the Minty Mallows from TJ.   I liked it.  Not too minty (I was afraid the mint would be overwhelming like eating toothpaste).   What's not to like -- dark chocolate, mint and marshmallow gooey goodness?




Sounds tasty. Feel like I've missed the pumpkin stuff so now it's onto minty Dec goodness. [emoji39]


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> I want to try this soon
> 
> View attachment 3208049





Iamminda said:


> BTW, I tried the Minty Mallows from TJ.   I liked it.  Not too minty (I was afraid the mint would be overwhelming like eating toothpaste).   What's not to like -- dark chocolate, mint and marshmallow gooey goodness?



need to try the Minty Mallows...but for now I see your JoeJoes, and I will raise you these! (eep - I think those are the right poker terms)


----------



## lurkernomore

and here are the descriptions - the ginger ones are amazing...and I originally bought them for the chocolate!
Sorry - I keep trying to rotate the pic, but it keeps coming out upside down...but you get the idea!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> need to try the Minty Mallows...but for now I see your JoeJoes, and I will raise you these! (eep - I think those are the right poker terms)



Those look so good.  Oh boy, let the holiday weight gain begin!   Lol


----------



## whateve

aundria17 said:


> Is there a coach watch thread ? I have a new coach watch I want to reveal but can't seem to find any threads for it.


There isn't a clubhouse for watches, but there should be! Maybe you should start one? You can also start a new thread to reveal your watch or use the mini-reveal thread. 
There is a thread in the reference library for jewelry and watches but that is a "no comment" thread.


----------



## aundria17

whateve said:


> There isn't a clubhouse for watches, but there should be! Maybe you should start one? You can also start a new thread to reveal your watch or use the mini-reveal thread.
> There is a thread in the reference library for jewelry and watches but that is a "no comment" thread.



Thank you


----------



## Harrogate

Hi:  just bought my first Coach bag and it was delivered to me here in the wilds of North Yorkshire yesterday.  Great excitement!  After admiring my new black pebble leather Prairie Satchel for ten minutes I decided to attach the shoulder strap to see how it looked with that attachment.  No shoulder strap anywhere amongst the mounds of packing/stuffing material and nowhere to be seen inside the actual bag or the white dust bag.  Great disappointment and no response to my email inquiry sent to Coach.  Anyone else come across this problem?


----------



## donutsprinkles

I just realized today I am a Coachie.  

Like their typical 1st time customers, I'm sure, I was at a newly built outlet mall and got pulled in by the Coach Outlet sales associates passing out coupons at the entrance.

I left with what was an extraordinarily pricey bag for me to have bought in the USA--$99! 

Fast forward several years and now I have 4 coach bags (including the 1 in transit), and more than a handful of accessories and SLGs from the FP and outlet. And I'm completely desensitized to accessories ending with more than 1 zero!

While I have always liked handbags, there is no other boutique into which I regularly stop when I am at a mega shopping centre except for Henri Bendel. 

No other brand has caught my eye (save for LV--only the SLGs are reasonable for me and I've always missed the LE colors because I am not quick ) the way that Coach has where I check to see what colors they will release and which shapes.

When did you realize you were a Coachie?


----------



## lurkernomore

donutsprinkles said:


> I just realized today I am a Coachie.
> 
> Like their typical 1st time customers, I'm sure, I was at a newly built outlet mall and got pulled in by the Coach Outlet sales associates passing out coupons at the entrance.
> 
> I left with what was an extraordinarily pricey bag for me to have bought in the USA--$99!
> 
> Fast forward several years and now I have 4 coach bags (including the 1 in transit), and more than a handful of accessories and SLGs from the FP and outlet. And I'm completely desensitized to accessories ending with more than 1 zero!
> 
> While I have always liked handbags, there is no other boutique into which I regularly stop when I am at a mega shopping centre except for Henri Bendel.
> 
> No other brand has caught my eye (save for LV--only the SLGs are reasonable for me and I've always missed the LE colors because I am not quick ) the way that Coach has where I check to see what colors they will release and which shapes.
> 
> When did you realize you were a Coachie?



Congrats! I think it is a fun group to belong to. TPF probably made me realize I was a Coachie...everyone else pretty much thinks my purse obsession is a bit crazy - here it is all good!


----------



## lurkernomore

I posted this is in the Merry Christmas thread - but it goes along with our Trader Joe's obsession, so I am putting it here as well. This will be one of my Christmas Eve desserts - Happy holidays everyone - I am off to finish wrapping....


----------



## letstalkbags

lurkernomore said:


> Congrats! I think it is a fun group to belong to. TPF probably made me realize I was a Coachie...everyone else pretty much thinks my purse obsession is a bit crazy - here it is all good!


So well put ! :tpfrox:


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> I posted this is in the Merry Christmas thread - but it goes along with our Trader Joe's obsession, so I am putting it here as well. This will be one of my Christmas Eve desserts - Happy holidays everyone - I am off to finish wrapping....




Oooo yum! Didn't see this at TJ's the other day. Of course I already did enough damage lol. They were out of the cookie butter!!! Ugh! Wanted a few for gifts. Bleh.


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> I posted this is in the Merry Christmas thread - but it goes along with our Trader Joe's obsession, so I am putting it here as well. This will be one of my Christmas Eve desserts - Happy holidays everyone - I am off to finish wrapping....



That looks yummy!  Happy holidays!  Looking forward to everyone sharing more TJ goodies in 2016


----------



## BeachBagGal

I had to add my TJ find. It's sooo naughty, but yummy!!!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> I had to add my TJ find. It's sooo naughty, but yummy!!!
> View attachment 3224678



Yummy!  What else can they come up with using cookie butter?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Yummy!  What else can they come up with using cookie butter?




I know right! I'm afraid to find out lol. This is first time buying this and it's totally yummy. Now I need to go buy some bagels before it's all gone lol.


----------



## donutsprinkles

OK, so I got my phone order in the mail. I love the bag and I'm definitely keeping it (Crosby in Chalk), but I am slightly concerned about Coach's customer service overall.

When I made the phone order, I was informed I would receive an e-mail receipt with the tracking information--I never did. I had to call back to the store to receive this.

When I received the packaged (packaged very well in a box with gift bow, so I am quite appreciative of this), there was a handwritten tag in the bag (it was a return, which I knew from the beginning) and the 'receipt' sleeve only had a generic return slip placed inside.

I had no Order Receipt, no Packing Slip and no Invoice. So I called the store to get that but was informed they cannot re-print receipts and they cannot e-mail me a receipt.

I have no proof that I purchased a $400 bag. I called JAX and they also have no capabilities to print it. They asked if I was attempting a return--I am not--I simply want a receipt.

Is that considered bizarre in this day in age to want a receipt? I catalogue every item in my home (insurance purposes) and receipts are part of that catalogue proof, most especially for any item that is over $100.00.

They were cordial and polite at the shop (out of state) and at JAX, but it's very poor form to not be able to get a duplicate or original of one's receipt. I honestly think of this as some sort of tactic to cut down on returns (which I have no intention of doing).

It's left a very nasty taste in my mouth and I think this is my last Coach purchase for a long time.


----------



## whateve

donutsprinkles said:


> OK, so I got my phone order in the mail. I love the bag and I'm definitely keeping it (Crosby in Chalk), but I am slightly concerned about Coach's customer service overall.
> 
> When I made the phone order, I was informed I would receive an e-mail receipt with the tracking information--I never did. I had to call back to the store to receive this.
> 
> When I received the packaged (packaged very well in a box with gift bow, so I am quite appreciative of this), there was a handwritten tag in the bag (it was a return, which I knew from the beginning) and the 'receipt' sleeve only had a generic return slip placed inside.
> 
> I had no Order Receipt, no Packing Slip and no Invoice. So I called the store to get that but was informed they cannot re-print receipts and they cannot e-mail me a receipt.
> 
> I have no proof that I purchased a $400 bag. I called JAX and they also have no capabilities to print it. They asked if I was attempting a return--I am not--I simply want a receipt.
> 
> Is that considered bizarre in this day in age to want a receipt? I catalogue every item in my home (insurance purposes) and receipts are part of that catalogue proof, most especially for any item that is over $100.00.
> 
> They were cordial and polite at the shop (out of state) and at JAX, but it's very poor form to not be able to get a duplicate or original of one's receipt. I honestly think of this as some sort of tactic to cut down on returns (which I have no intention of doing).
> 
> It's left a very nasty taste in my mouth and I think this is my last Coach purchase for a long time.


I've had this same problem when I ordered from a store but the order was sent from JAX. The payment was made to the store so they are responsible for printing or emailing the receipt. The order is shipped from JAX as if it is a gift. I don't think it is an intentional tactic to prevent returns. I would call back the store and speak to the manager. Did you check your spam folder for the email?


----------



## donutsprinkles

whateve said:


> I've had this same problem when I ordered from a store but the order was sent from JAX. The payment was made to the store so they are responsible for printing or emailing the receipt. The order is shipped from JAX as if it is a gift. I don't think it is an intentional tactic to prevent returns. I would call back the store and speak to the manager. Did you check your spam folder for the email?



Yes, unfortunately, I have checked my spam folder and my e-mail inbox (the email account is specifically only for online orders, so I get 1 e-mail once or twice a month, if that) every day since I placed that order hoping to get the receipt/tracking number.

I will attempt to call the store tomorrow (I am sure they are sick of hearing from me, as this will be my near sixth call to them about this single order) to see if a manager is present.

Did you ever get a printed receipt?


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> I had to add my TJ find. It's sooo naughty, but yummy!!!
> View attachment 3224678



omg!  I was  there today, and did not see this....I think at this point they have every meal and snack covered!


----------



## whateve

donutsprinkles said:


> Yes, unfortunately, I have checked my spam folder and my e-mail inbox (the email account is specifically only for online orders, so I get 1 e-mail once or twice a month, if that) every day since I placed that order hoping to get the receipt/tracking number.
> 
> I will attempt to call the store tomorrow (I am sure they are sick of hearing from me, as this will be my near sixth call to them about this single order) to see if a manager is present.
> 
> Did you ever get a printed receipt?


I can't remember if I pursued it much. One time I returned something that didn't come with a receipt. They were able to look it up in the computer by using my credit card number for a search. The SA I deal with now always emails me a receipt.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> omg!  I was  there today, and did not see this....I think at this point they have every meal and snack covered!




Haha I bet! I just discovered it when I was there last week. Yum! [emoji39]


----------



## Orangesauce1

Is this the place to get some help with not being able to choose which coach to buy in my online shopping cart!! please don't say all as I am crying that I can't afford them


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Orangesauce1 said:


> Is this the place to get some help with not being able to choose which coach to buy in my online shopping cart!! please don't say all as I am crying that I can't afford them


Yes. Whats in ya cart?


----------



## Orangesauce1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. Whats in ya cart?




I have the Tatum in black and also in nude, the turn lock tote in blush, medium zip around purse in blush, turn lock in ocelot leopard and a matching purse. 

I have in my collection so far the mini dakotah in black and Rhyder black purse. 

I keep taking one out and adding another then reversing it lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Orangesauce1 said:


> I have the Tatum in black and also in nude, the turn lock tote in blush, medium zip around purse in blush, turn lock in ocelot leopard and a matching purse.
> 
> I have in my collection so far the mini dakotah in black and Rhyder black purse.
> 
> I keep taking one out and adding another then reversing it lol


Well. I own a few tatum totes. L o v e. Period. Lol. Get them all. And return what are not loves


----------



## Orangesauce1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well. I own a few tatum totes. L o v e. Period. Lol. Get them all. And return what are not loves




Would you say the tatums over the turnlocks? Was tempted to get the black and nude lol ... God I am doomed


----------



## whateve

Orangesauce1 said:


> Would you say the tatums over the turnlocks? Was tempted to get the black and nude lol ... God I am doomed


I'd get Tatums over turnlocks. The leather is nicer IMO.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Orangesauce1 said:


> Would you say the tatums over the turnlocks? Was tempted to get the black and nude lol ... God I am doomed



Hmmmm hard to say. I love the leather on my tatums but i also like crossgrain leather. Some ppl dont like crossgrain.


----------



## Aysha11

Can anyone suggest me where i can buy authentic coach outlet bags online. I dont live in usa.


----------



## Orangesauce1

Oh dear!! I ordered the tatums in black and nude 50% off but also got the blush turnlock and matching wallet!! Oh and. Scarf.am praying I don't LOVE all of them as I have pretty much emptied my account lol


----------



## debbie97439

has anybody had any luck getting rid of color transfer on a vachetta leather coach bag?  is there a way to get the color off of the bag?  thanks


----------



## nvposter

forgive the post here, but  I was hoping you can help.  I read all the cleaning posts I could find before I posted!  I have 2 coach bags in a light beige suede.   I can't get them clean....it is just dirt from use.   Ideas???


----------



## whateve

nvposter said:


> forgive the post here, but  I was hoping you can help.  I read all the cleaning posts I could find before I posted!  I have 2 coach bags in a light beige suede.   I can't get them clean....it is just dirt from use.   Ideas???


Hi, welcome! We have a rehab club full of advice here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400.html
It is helpful if you post pictures of your bags. I haven't had great luck with suede. I definitely don't recommend Kiwi suede cleaner. I think that stuff makes it worse. What works best for me is an eraser and light sanding.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

a news article published today, and it specifically talks about Coach. I figured it might be of interest to some in this forum. Coach is main focus but the decline of luxury bags is the main point. 

https://www.yahoo.com/style/women-abandoning-longtime-wardrobe-staple-160749327.html


----------



## debbie97439

ccbaggirl89 said:


> a news article published today, and it specifically talks about Coach. I figured it might be of interest to some in this forum. Coach is main focus but the decline of luxury bags is the main point.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/women-abandoning-longtime-wardrobe-staple-160749327.html


thanks for sharing a very interesting article.  i personally love handbags and cannot believe that the younger generation is more interested in sports clothing than bags!  yikes i must be getting old


----------



## Dmurphy1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> a news article published today, and it specifically talks about Coach. I figured it might be of interest to some in this forum. Coach is main focus but the decline of luxury bags is the main point.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/women-abandoning-longtime-wardrobe-staple-160749327.html


Interesting article for sure, and thanks for sharing it.  Hard to believe the so called it girls aren't interested in purses, Coach or otherwise. At 55 years old, I find it a bit hard to believe, on the other hand, more for me lol !!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ccbaggirl89 said:


> a news article published today, and it specifically talks about Coach. I figured it might be of interest to some in this forum. Coach is main focus but the decline of luxury bags is the main point.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/women-abandoning-longtime-wardrobe-staple-160749327.html



My daughter is 16 and even though she loves her MK and coach bags (probably because of me), I'm seeing the shift. Seems every teenage girl has a pair of black adidas pants...


----------



## BeenBurned

keishapie1973 said:


> My daughter is 16 and even though she loves her MK and coach bags (probably because of me), I'm seeing the shift. Seems every teenage girl has a pair of black adidas pants...


But where does she carry her "stuff?" Those Adidas pants aren't going to hug her butt if she has to stuff the pockets with keys, phone, money, credit cards, change, etc.


----------



## keishapie1973

BeenBurned said:


> But where does she carry her "stuff?" Those Adidas pants aren't going to hug her butt if she has to stuff the pockets with keys, phone, money, credit cards, change, etc.



Lol. That's true. She is always carrying one of her crossbody bags....


----------



## BeenBurned

Since when is ebay a Coach guide author? 

(At least they chose a picture of an authentic item!)

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Your-Guide-...hain-for-a-Teenager-/10000000178532894/g.html


----------



## EGBDF

BeenBurned said:


> Since when is ebay a Coach guide author?
> 
> (At least they chose a picture of an authentic item!)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/Your-Guide-...hain-for-a-Teenager-/10000000178532894/g.html



Pretty useless guide IMO.


----------



## BeenBurned

I haven't posted this in the Hall of Shame because I think it'll be removed easily but I thought the creed was one of the funnier ones.

Could she possibly had read the creed?!?!?

seller *shoppinggirl36*







And the listing from which is came: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Shoul...563960?hash=item3d1123ccf8:g:XRoAAOSwNphWaNPw


----------



## BeenBurned

Does anyone remember when this style was so popular that sellers were getting between $600 and $900 for it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Limit...580849?hash=item4648e38471:g:FAEAAOSw--1Ws8J5


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Does anyone remember when this style was so popular that sellers were getting between $600 and $900 for it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Limit...580849?hash=item4648e38471:g:FAEAAOSw--1Ws8J5



I do. And I remember the fakes too. Even those were going for big bucks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I do. And I remember the fakes too. Even those were going for big bucks.


I like denim but IMO, that's a fugly bag!


----------



## Elza23

I'm new so hope I'm posting in right spot. 

It's been difficult to get the new saddle bag 37200.  I ordered via phone and was told it was in stock; however a day later order cancelled, out of stock.  Also I'd been told a day or so prior by 2 reps that there were plenty.  

Since it was still showing online as in stock I ordered it.  It said back ordered until March 6 on order history page of my account.  Earlier I'd gotten varied info re replenishment (a date of March 6 and a date of unknown).

A few hours later I got an email that it is on its way from a store.  I'm thankful I'm getting it but am so puzzled.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeenBurned said:


> I haven't posted this in the Hall of Shame because I think it'll be removed easily but I thought the creed was one of the funnier ones.
> 
> Could she possibly had read the creed?!?!?
> 
> seller *shoppinggirl36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the listing from which is came:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Shoul...563960?hash=item3d1123ccf8:g:XRoAAOSwNphWaNPw



 That makes my brain hurt.


----------



## ekhfashions

BeenBurned said:


> I haven't posted this in the Hall of Shame because I think it'll be removed easily but I thought the creed was one of the funnier ones.
> 
> Could she possibly had read the creed?!?!?
> 
> seller *shoppinggirl36*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the listing from which is came:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Shoul...563960?hash=item3d1123ccf8:g:XRoAAOSwNphWaNPw


Wow. That is really bad..


----------



## BeenBurned

Quick pet peeve. :censor:

I dislike sellers who do this. I find it deceptive and tacky. (Add to this the fact that neither is actually a "Coach" keychain since neither is made or sold by Coach as shown.)

While I understand that sometimes someone only has 1/2 the fob and therefore cannot seller as Coach made it, keepsakesconsignment does have the full unit and IMO, should be selling it that way!! :censor:

 (Will include pics as well as the links.)

Listing #1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-LEGACY...hash=item464970e8df:m:movo2radzkrDu-i59fuFAww
*NWOT LEGACY COACH STRIPED KEYCHAIN KEY CHAIN KEYRING RING*







Listing #2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-COACH-...180225d&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=301879847135
*NWOT COACH LOCK KEYCHAIN KEY CHAIN KEYRING RING*


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Quick pet peeve. :censor:
> 
> I dislike sellers who do this. I find it deceptive and tacky. (Add to this the fact that neither is actually a "Coach" keychain since neither is made or sold by Coach as shown.)
> 
> While I understand that sometimes someone only has 1/2 the fob and therefore cannot seller as Coach made it, keepsakesconsignment does have the full unit and IMO, should be selling it that way!! :censor:
> 
> (Will include pics as well as the links.)
> 
> Listing #1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-LEGACY...hash=item464970e8df:m:movo2radzkrDu-i59fuFAww
> *NWOT LEGACY COACH STRIPED KEYCHAIN KEY CHAIN KEYRING RING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listing #2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-COACH-...180225d&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=301879847135
> *NWOT COACH LOCK KEYCHAIN KEY CHAIN KEYRING RING*


That annoys me too. Once I saw a seller selling a Willis without a strap. The strap was in another listing. The strap sold before the Willis did.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Quick pet peeve. :censor:
> 
> I dislike sellers who do this. I find it deceptive and tacky. (Add to this the fact that neither is actually a "Coach" keychain since neither is made or sold by Coach as shown.)
> 
> While I understand that sometimes someone only has 1/2 the fob and therefore cannot sell as Coach made it, keepsakesconsignment does have the full unit and IMO, should be selling it that way!! :censor:
> 
> (Will include pics as well as the links.)
> 
> Listing #1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-LEGACY...hash=item464970e8df:m:movo2radzkrDu-i59fuFAww
> *NWOT LEGACY COACH STRIPED KEYCHAIN KEY CHAIN KEYRING RING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listing #2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-COACH-LOCK-KEYCHAIN-KEY-CHAIN-KEYRING-RING/291692030573?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D4a450e08ed9c47fd8018eb5fd180225d%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D301879847135
> *NWOT COACH LOCK KEYCHAIN KEY CHAIN KEYRING RING*





whateve said:


> That annoys me too. Once I saw a seller selling a Willis without a strap. The strap was in another listing. The strap sold before the Willis did.



Well, this is interesting. I wonder if * keepsakesconsignment* reads here! 

The listing for the striped half of the fob was sold and the other listing was ended early "because the item is no longer available". 

sold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-LEGACY...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Ended early: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-COACH-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Well, this is interesting. I wonder if * keepsakesconsignment* reads here!
> 
> The listing for the striped half of the fob was sold and the other listing was ended early "because the item is no longer available".
> 
> sold: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-LEGACY...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Ended early: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-COACH-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Maybe the seller really didn't know they were supposed to go together until the buyer told them?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Maybe the seller really didn't know they were supposed to go together until the buyer told them?


I hope you're right. I'm too cynical. There are too many sellers who do it and know what they're doing so I've become jaded.


----------



## whateve

This is Kate Spade but I thought Coachies would relate.
https://www.katespade.com/new/colle...1/&extgid=extg_02262016_Emerson&cp=1012233649


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> This is Kate Spade but I thought Coachies would relate.
> https://www.katespade.com/new/colle...1/&extgid=extg_02262016_Emerson&cp=1012233649



That is too funny!   Many of us here are serial purse daters with wandering eyes!


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> This is Kate Spade but I thought Coachies would relate.
> https://www.katespade.com/new/colle...1/&extgid=extg_02262016_Emerson&cp=1012233649



Darn link wont' work for me.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> That is too funny!   Many of us here are serial purse daters with wandering eyes!


I'm definitely not monogamous!


HesitantShopper said:


> Darn link wont' work for me.


I'm sorry. Here's a picture. I don't know if it is clear enough to read though.


----------



## HelpAHusband

Hello from a Helpless husband in need of a birthday present for my wife.  This is my first post, but I can't start my own thread until I get 5, so I was hoping to ask a general question of you all in this chat thread.


My wife had mentioned a bag she wanted, but of course I got the "Don't buy it for me" comment.  However, being a good husband, I'd like to get it for her.  My issue is that I can't find it at Macy's in the color I need.  I might be able to get it at a coach store, but I did find it on Amazon.  However, it's from a place called "Jomashop"  I did a search on them, which led me to here.  All of the comments I see though about that site seem to be older, from 7-8 years ago, and I can't find anything recent.  Most at that time were positive, with just a few "fakes" mixed in.


Anyway, if it's appropriate, I'd like to ask for you all to help out this husband and give me your opinion.  It's $250 there, versus $300 at Macy's/Coach.  I see there is a 30 day return, plus Amazon's guarantee, but I wouldn't want to have a fake one presented as a present, only to have to take it back.  Here is the Amazon link:


http://www.amazon.com/Coach-Edie-Si...&keywords=Women's+Signature+Edie+Shoulder+Bag


Sorry if this isn't appropriate in here, apologies if it's not.  I just don't know if I could come up with 5 other posts about purses in order to post my own thread, after all, I am a little rough around the edges and purses are not my specialty...... Thanks!


----------



## whateve

HelpAHusband said:


> Hello from a Helpless husband in need of a birthday present for my wife.  This is my first post, but I can't start my own thread until I get 5, so I was hoping to ask a general question of you all in this chat thread.
> 
> 
> My wife had mentioned a bag she wanted, but of course I got the "Don't buy it for me" comment.  However, being a good husband, I'd like to get it for her.  My issue is that I can't find it at Macy's in the color I need.  I might be able to get it at a coach store, but I did find it on Amazon.  However, it's from a place called "Jomashop"  I did a search on them, which led me to here.  All of the comments I see though about that site seem to be older, from 7-8 years ago, and I can't find anything recent.  Most at that time were positive, with just a few "fakes" mixed in.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if it's appropriate, I'd like to ask for you all to help out this husband and give me your opinion.  It's $250 there, versus $300 at Macy's/Coach.  I see there is a 30 day return, plus Amazon's guarantee, but I wouldn't want to have a fake one presented as a present, only to have to take it back.  Here is the Amazon link:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coach-Edie-Si...&keywords=Women's+Signature+Edie+Shoulder+Bag
> 
> 
> Sorry if this isn't appropriate in here, apologies if it's not.  I just don't know if I could come up with 5 other posts about purses in order to post my own thread, after all, I am a little rough around the edges and purses are not my specialty...... Thanks!


Amazon isn't considered an authorized retailer for Coach. There is absolutely no way to tell if you will end up with a fake or not, since the seller is using stock photos, not actual photos of the bag. If you want to take a chance, you could order it and post pictures on the forum once you get it. Here is our authentication thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sh...oach-read-1st-page-before-posting-889527.html
Macy's is an authorized retailer. You can also check Zappos. There are several other authorized retailers who might have it. It is an older design so it might have moved to clearance. There is a list of authorized online stores halfway down this page: http://www.coach.com/counterfeit-education.html


----------



## Anne R

HelpAHusband said:


> Hello from a Helpless husband in need of a birthday present for my wife.  This is my first post, but I can't start my own thread until I get 5, so I was hoping to ask a general question of you all in this chat thread.
> 
> 
> My wife had mentioned a bag she wanted, but of course I got the "Don't buy it for me" comment.  However, being a good husband, I'd like to get it for her.  My issue is that I can't find it at Macy's in the color I need.  I might be able to get it at a coach store, but I did find it on Amazon.  However, it's from a place called "Jomashop"  I did a search on them, which led me to here.  All of the comments I see though about that site seem to be older, from 7-8 years ago, and I can't find anything recent.  Most at that time were positive, with just a few "fakes" mixed in.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if it's appropriate, I'd like to ask for you all to help out this husband and give me your opinion.  It's $250 there, versus $300 at Macy's/Coach.  I see there is a 30 day return, plus Amazon's guarantee, but I wouldn't want to have a fake one presented as a present, only to have to take it back.  Here is the Amazon link:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coach-Edie-Signature-Jacquard-Shoulder/dp/B00VYCOOU0/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1456785368&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Women%27s+Signature+Edie+Shoulder+Bag
> 
> 
> Sorry if this isn't appropriate in here, apologies if it's not.  I just don't know if I could come up with 5 other posts about purses in order to post my own thread, after all, I am a little rough around the edges and purses are not my specialty...... Thanks!


I bought a Coach purse from Amazon that was authentic. It was through one of their authorized sellers but it was fulfilled by Amazon. Before I purchased it, I called their customer service department and asked if they guaranteed the authenticity. The rep told me that anything they fulfill is authentic and if I had any problems with it I could return it for a full refund. That being said, does your wife only want a Coach signature Edie because Macy's has a leather Edie in petal and fog for the same price?


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> I'm definitely not monogamous!
> 
> I'm sorry. Here's a picture. I don't know if it is clear enough to read though.



Thank you, what an adorable idea! i have no idea why the link would not redirect but that's computer nonsense sometimes lol. Appreciate the repost!


----------



## HelpAHusband

Anne R said:


> I bought a Coach purse from Amazon that was authentic. It was through one of their authorized sellers but it was fulfilled by Amazon. Before I purchased it, I called their customer service department and asked if they guaranteed the authenticity. The rep told me that anything they fulfill is authentic and if I had any problems with it I could return it for a full refund. That being said, does your wife only want a Coach signature Edie because Macy's has a leather Edie in petal and fog for the same price?


 
Thanks for the reply.  Yes, my wife is pretty picky, so I would be hesitant to drop $300 on one that she didn't specifically say she wanted.  So I will look at the links that Wateve posted and see what I can find.

Thanks!


----------



## Izzy48

HelpAHusband said:


> Hello from a Helpless husband in need of a birthday present for my wife.  This is my first post, but I can't start my own thread until I get 5, so I was hoping to ask a general question of you all in this chat thread.
> 
> 
> My wife had mentioned a bag she wanted, but of course I got the "Don't buy it for me" comment.  However, being a good husband, I'd like to get it for her.  My issue is that I can't find it at Macy's in the color I need.  I might be able to get it at a coach store, but I did find it on Amazon.  However, it's from a place called "Jomashop"  I did a search on them, which led me to here.  All of the comments I see though about that site seem to be older, from 7-8 years ago, and I can't find anything recent.  Most at that time were positive, with just a few "fakes" mixed in.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if it's appropriate, I'd like to ask for you all to help out this husband and give me your opinion.  It's $250 there, versus $300 at Macy's/Coach.  I see there is a 30 day return, plus Amazon's guarantee, but I wouldn't want to have a fake one presented as a present, only to have to take it back.  Here is the Amazon link:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coach-Edie-Si...&keywords=Women's+Signature+Edie+Shoulder+Bag
> 
> 
> Sorry if this isn't appropriate in here, apologies if it's not.  I just don't know if I could come up with 5 other posts about purses in order to post my own thread, after all, I am a little rough around the edges and purses are not my specialty...... Thanks!


I

If you can wait a short while, Coach is having an upcoming event and you will be able to get a nice reduction on the retail cost of the bag. Good Luck!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I have a coupon code from Coach.com

20 percent off up to $250
25 percent off $250-$300
30 percent off $500 or more

PM me for the code if you want to use it .......valid 3/11/16 - 3/20/16


----------



## Sarah03

I was in Macy's yesterday and I overheard an older gentleman tell his wife, "Don't waste your money on these Coach bags. You can go to the outlet and get the same thing for $100." I couldn't help but giggle at him. The same couple proceeded to bombard the poor Coach salesman because the wife had previously purchased a white leather D& B (more than 3 years ago) and it was starting to yellow. She was looking for some sort of compensation. Holy moly.


----------



## Roo1989

Is everybody aware of the stunning Coach 1941 and Opening Ceremony collaboration? I just stumbled upon pics of them on Instagram and they are available for sale on openingceremony.com. Check 'em out! They are very cute!


----------



## BeenBurned

I find it humorous (and frustrating) when sellers don't do the least bit of research when selling an item. At least it's authentic! 

According to the seller, "_GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC COACH HANDBAG PURCHASED DIRECTLY FROM NEIMAN MARCUS IN THE '70S._"

The bag was made 30 years LATER in 2003!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...761468?hash=item25b902d8bc:g:~WsAAOSwxvxW6zRi


----------



## Sarah03

BeenBurned said:


> I find it humorous (and frustrating) when sellers don't do the least bit of research when selling an item. At least it's authentic!
> 
> According to the seller, "_GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC COACH HANDBAG PURCHASED DIRECTLY FROM NEIMAN MARCUS IN THE '70S._"
> 
> The bag was made 30 years LATER in 2003!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COA...761468?hash=item25b902d8bc:g:~WsAAOSwxvxW6zRi




Good grief. Lol


----------



## hallie1983

I'm at the mall contemplating the Ace Satchel 14. It's so cute and mini!!! Does anyone own this bag? Thoughts? No reviews online yet so I haven't seen any feedback.


----------



## queenanne

hallie1983 said:


> I'm at the mall contemplating the Ace Satchel 14. It's so cute and mini!!! Does anyone own this bag? Thoughts? No reviews online yet so I haven't seen any feedback.




Hi Hallie, I have the Ace 14 in the red suede and I absolutely love it!! It is cute and tiny and just beautiful. But it is really tiny!!! I can only squeeze in a few things when I use it - tissue packet, iPhone 6s, LV 4 key cles, box of sweets, transit train and bus card and 2 mini skinnies, one for cards, the other for cash. 

I tried fitting the 1941 glove tanned key pouch in it but that wouldn't go in. Anything bigger is a no-no...... 

All in all, I still love the bag and have used it during the weekends!! I am eyeing the one in hair calf but it is super expensive. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]

Hope I have helped!!


----------



## Mariquel

Anybody get one of these?  Do they do this every year and at all outlets?  

ABOUT
Explore perfect gift picks for Mom by joining Coach Outlet before the doors open for an exclusive private breakfast.

Enjoy up to 50% off your purchase + Additional deals on clearance.
WHEN
Saturday, April 30 8am - 10am
WHERE
COACH OUTLET ONTARIO MILLS 1 Mills Circle, Ontario, CA 91764


----------



## shaulk




----------



## whateve

Mariquel said:


> Anybody get one of these?  Do they do this every year and at all outlets?
> 
> ABOUT
> Explore perfect gift picks for Mom by joining Coach Outlet before the doors open for an exclusive private breakfast.
> 
> Enjoy up to 50% off your purchase + Additional deals on clearance.
> WHEN
> Saturday, April 30 8am - 10am
> WHERE
> COACH OUTLET ONTARIO MILLS 1 Mills Circle, Ontario, CA 91764


I've never seen one. My local outlet never sends me anything. I only get the corporate emails. Was it in an email or a card?


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> I've never seen one. My local outlet never sends me anything. I only get the corportate emails. Was it in an email or a card?




Got it in an email this morning.  Wish they had sent it earlier, already made plans for Saturday morning.


----------



## Iamminda

Mariquel said:


> Got it in an email this morning.  Wish they had sent it earlier, already made plans for Saturday morning.



I got this email today,   Never seen it before (although I have only been into for only a couple of years).  Not going since I don't want to buy anything (so I tell myself).  .


----------



## gr8onteej

VIP Event.  My outlet asked if I wanted to come and then had me sign up.  I've been to one other that they had in the past year.


----------



## Mariquel

Iamminda said:


> I got this email today,   Never seen it before (although I have only been into for only a couple of years).  Not going since I don't want to buy anything (so I tell myself).  .



Yeah, I was just curious. Trying to be good, plus, would probably feel guilty eating a free breakfast then not buying anything.



gr8onteej said:


> VIP Event.  My outlet asked if I wanted to come and then had me sign up.  I've been to one other that they had in the past year.



Hmmm, guess I became a VIP by not buying in the outlet for a good 6 to 9 months!


----------



## omri

Hello there!
Does anyone know where I can get the Coach Nomad hobo with some discount?)


----------



## Hobbsy

omri said:


> Hello there!
> Does anyone know where I can get the Coach Nomad hobo with some discount?)


On Coach.com. There is a 25% off going on right now.


----------



## jan1124

omri said:


> Hello there!
> Does anyone know where I can get the Coach Nomad hobo with some discount?)



Macy's is also having Friends & Family, @ 25% off.  Good in store and online.


----------



## omri

Thank you ladies)


----------



## spencerhastin

hi


----------



## spencerhastin




----------



## HandbagDiva354

I have a few 30percent off codes for Coach they expire 4/8/16.
PM me if u want one


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Saw this at Nordstrom Rack.  Where the heck did they find this oldie?  $149.


----------



## BeenBurned

NOTE: I do believe the lozenge is authentic. 

Does this seller seriously think Coach would make this? And from the picture, it looks like she has 3 of the same chopshop items!
*Coach Classic  Key Ring with Perfect Size Coach Dust bag ....*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Class...394152?hash=item2368fef2e8:g:HT0AAOSwRH5XKPBT

And is the "perfect size dust bag" a ziploc?


----------



## donutsprinkles

I am just now browsing through the Coach website and am just shocked that some of their new arrivals in accessories are more than bags. I really like the horizon pastel scarf, but for $495 why wouldn't I just buy a bag? I am glad it's not modal or rayon but still! I have discovered I don't like paying over $400 for bags or accessories. The plus is that  this has allowed me to reach a point where my  student loans will be paid off shortly lol.


----------



## MyPurse21

BeenBurned said:


> NOTE: I do believe the lozenge is authentic.
> 
> Does this seller seriously think Coach would make this? And from the picture, it looks like she has 3 of the same chopshop items!
> *Coach Classic  Key Ring with Perfect Size Coach Dust bag ....*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Class...394152?hash=item2368fef2e8:g:HT0AAOSwRH5XKPBT
> 
> And is the "perfect size dust bag" a ziploc?


*"The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten."
The above quote is so true !
*


----------



## BeenBurned

MyPurse21 said:


> *"The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten."
> The above quote is so true !
> *


I saw that quote on a bumper sticker about 10 years ago and it was just the perfect signature for this site!


----------



## whateve

Isn't it weird how the wheel has fallen off the carriage?
http://www.coach.com/horse-and-carriage-enamel-bangle-/90912.html?dwvar_color=SV/AZ


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> Isn't it weird how the wheel has fallen off the carriage?
> http://www.coach.com/horse-and-carriage-enamel-bangle-/90912.html?dwvar_color=SV/AZ



Broke down carriage, Tow truck, anyone?. Is someone trying to be funny? or did a misprint happen and they hope most don't see it.


----------



## oldbaglover

whateve said:


> Isn't it weird how the wheel has fallen off the carriage?
> http://www.coach.com/horse-and-carriage-enamel-bangle-/90912.html?dwvar_color=SV/AZ


wouldn't this be a fake.  I can't imagine Coach making that mistake!


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> Isn't it weird how the wheel has fallen off the carriage?
> http://www.coach.com/horse-and-carriage-enamel-bangle-/90912.html?dwvar_color=SV/AZ



I was looking at those this morning when I received the sale email.  They're cute, but still too high IMHO.


----------



## donutsprinkles

I wonder if it's just them playing around with the photos in Photo Shop? I saw this color block Swagger and I wondered if it was unevenly colored on the left and right buckle straps in real life or if someone just forgot to color the right side of the strap tan instead of blue when editing in PS: http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...lorblock-leather/34420.html?dwvar_color=DKEB6


----------



## BeenBurned

donutsprinkles said:


> I wonder if it's just them playing around with the photos in Photo Shop? I saw this color block Swagger and I wondered if it was unevenly colored on the left and right buckle straps in real life or if someone just forgot to color the right side of the strap tan instead of blue when editing in PS: http://www.coach.com/coach-designer...lorblock-leather/34420.html?dwvar_color=DKEB6


I think it's a mistake made during the photo-editing process.

This is the Macy's image for the same bag: 





http://m.macys.com/shop/product/coa...3397f@H5@you+might+also+like...$26846$1850517


----------



## bluebellrose

I haven't been to my coach outlet since it's opened, no time and no desire to battle the crowds. lol


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Years ago I was a Coach Girl but somehow through the years I`ve fallen away from my first Handbag Love. This weekend while deciding to downsize my handbags I realized that the only handbags I would never part with were 2 Leather Coach handbags I bought years ago but have been packed away and forsaken for new handbag purchases.

 I decided to sell 3 Louis Vuitton handbags and 1 Gucci that are not even one year old yet but I just could not bear the thought of parting with my beloved rose pink Coach Kristin satchel and my black Coach Kristin Hippie cross body.
Coach handbags are fabulous, don`t break the bank, the resell value is great and the leather Coach bags last FOREVER.._*Why did I ever leave Coach???*_


----------



## Hyacinth

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Years ago I was a Coach Girl but somehow through the years I`ve fallen away from my first Handbag Love. This weekend while deciding to downsize my handbags I realized that the only handbags I would never part with were 2 Leather Coach handbags I bought years ago but have been packed away and forsaken for new handbag purchases.
> 
> I decided to sell 3 Louis Vuitton handbags and 1 Gucci that are not even one year old yet but I just could not bear the thought of parting with my beloved rose pink Coach Kristin satchel and my black Coach Kristin Hippie cross body.
> Coach handbags are fabulous, don`t break the bank, the resell value is great and the leather Coach bags last FOREVER.._*Why did I ever leave Coach???*_



The Kristins are SOOOO easy to love! Over the years I may have sold or donated a few of mine, but I'm always searching Ebay or Bonz within a few days looking for another Kristin to replace the one I gave up. Still looking for The Ultimate Teal Kristin though!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hyacinth said:


> The Kristins are SOOOO easy to love! Over the years I may have sold or donated a few of mine, but I'm always searching Ebay or Bonz within a few days looking for another Kristin to replace the one I gave up. Still looking for The Ultimate Teal Kristin though!



I agree! I've sold or given away lots of Coach bags over the years but I just know I'll regret it if I ever got rid of my Kristins


----------



## BeenBurned

Oh my gosh! This poor keychain! And the description has no disclosure that 1/2 the enamel is missing!

I've never seen this happen! And she wants $60 for it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Mix-C...536479?hash=item1c67fa3a5f:g:CWcAAOSwbYZXT2bQ







ETA: I also realized that the seller,  afg916  also used another seller's gallery picture to list her fake. (Her other pictures are her own pictures of a silver fake. The authentic version is gold.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Herit...540138?hash=item1c67fa48aa:g:RB4AAOSwbYZXT2ka


----------



## trx

Hi all, I am new at coach club.  I owned many coach bags.  But, I always think of one question that why most of their bags don't have one piece leather at the back side.  I bought " Prince street dome leather bag" very elegant bag, but the back side has a seam across that is taking away the beauty of specially this bag, because it is very structured.


----------



## whateve

trx said:


> Hi all, I am new at coach club.  I owned many coach bags.  But, I always think of one question that why most of their bags don't have one piece leather at the back side.  I bought " Prince street dome leather bag" very elegant bag, but the back side has a seam across that is taking away the beauty of specially this bag, because it is very structured.


I don't think this is true for most Coach bags. I have several that are pretty much the same front and back. I can see how that seam would be annoying.


----------



## farris2

I sold my Stewardess bag on ebay. My buyer has a question about the creed patch not stating where the bag was made. I explained that the patches changed at some point but I dont know when.Any help would be appreciated.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162072811009?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## Mariquel

Anybody else receive an invite to the launch of the pre-Fall 2016 collection w/Chrissy Teigen at South Coast Plaza?


----------



## Hobbsy

Mariquel said:


> Anybody else receive an invite to the launch of the pre-Fall 2016 collection w/Chrissy Teigen at South Coast Plaza?


Ooh no! I don't live anywhere around there,  but....a collection with Chrissy Teigen?!! What is this?


----------



## Mariquel

Hobbsy said:


> Ooh no! I don't live anywhere around there,  but....a collection with Chrissy Teigen?!! What is this?



Not a collaboration, she's just hosting the event.  It's more Vevers' stuff.

Sorry if I got your hopes up!


----------



## Hobbsy

Mariquel said:


> Not a collaboration, she's just hosting the event.  It's more Vevers' stuff.
> 
> Sorry if I got your hopes up!


Oh, that's ok! I like her and it sounds fun. I bet she is a good host. Are you going to go?


----------



## Mariquel

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, that's ok! I like her and it sounds fun. I bet she is a good host. Are you going to go?



I RSVP'd that I would, but I'm hoping my friend can get in.  The invitation was only for 1 and I'm feeling a bit intimidated.


----------



## Hobbsy

Mariquel said:


> I RSVP'd that I would, but I'm hoping my friend can get in.  The invitation was only for 1 and I'm feeling a bit intimidated.


I hope you both go! You'll have fun!


----------



## Iamminda

Saw this mini-Dakotah-inspired bag at Target--it's kinda cute.


----------



## BeenBurned

Someone in another group I'm in found this so I can't take credit but it's worth being aware of and using care when Facebook groups claim expertise and do authentications. 

Not sure if anyone else is familiar with this group but they authenticate just about any brand of designer bags and other items (other than LV…though they were authenticating LV up until a few days ago).  It's a "closed" group and NOBODY is allowed to comment on questioned bags EXCEPT their "authenticators".

Anyway, for you Coach girls, just had to post this bag that was deemed "100% authentic" and "over 10 years old" by this group.



And for those who are wondering about the group, this is it but unless you want to be banned, be careful of commenting. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/DesignerDivaAuthenications/


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Someone in another group I'm in found this so I can't take credit but it's worth being aware of and using care when Facebook groups claim expertise and do authentications.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else is familiar with this group but they authenticate just about any brand of designer bags and other items (other than LV…though they were authenticating LV up until a few days ago).  It's a "closed" group and NOBODY is allowed to comment on questioned bags EXCEPT their "authenticators".
> 
> Anyway, for you Coach girls, just had to post this bag that was deemed "100% authentic" and "over 10 years old" by this group.
> View attachment 3445815
> 
> 
> And for those who are wondering about the group, this is it but unless you want to be banned, be careful of commenting.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/DesignerDivaAuthenications/


This gets even more humorous. 

Knowing that they only allow their own "authenticators" to comment, I didn't intend to make post but I applied for membership. Not only was I rejected but I was blocked so I can't even see their home page! Clearly, their confidence in their expertise is lacking if they'll reject and block someone who points out a blatant error. 

But in the words of Groucho Marx, "I wouldn't want to belong to any club that would have me as a member." Now I should WANT to be there! 

Again, beware of DesignerDivaAuthentications! They might get it right sometimes but obviously, not consistently.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Someone in another group I'm in found this so I can't take credit but it's worth being aware of and using care when Facebook groups claim expertise and do authentications.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else is familiar with this group but they authenticate just about any brand of designer bags and other items (other than LV…though they were authenticating LV up until a few days ago).  It's a "closed" group and NOBODY is allowed to comment on questioned bags EXCEPT their "authenticators".
> 
> Anyway, for you Coach girls, just had to post this bag that was deemed "100% authentic" and "over 10 years old" by this group.
> View attachment 3445815
> 
> 
> And for those who are wondering about the group, this is it but unless you want to be banned, be careful of commenting.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/DesignerDivaAuthenications/



"crack-pot group of know-nothing idiots"  
https://ko-kr.facebook.com/GidgetLovesFashion/


----------



## BeachBagGal

Today eb**es is offering 9% cash back at coach.com.


----------



## whateve

Today I got an email from Tradesy advertising "This collection will save you thousands of dollars." It features this picture:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Isn't that a mini Dakotah? When you click on the  "shop this collection" button, Coach isn't even included! I bet their editors have no clue.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> Today I got an email from Tradesy advertising "This collection will save you thousands of dollars." It features this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451569
> 
> Isn't that a mini Dakotah? When you click on the  "shop this collection" button, Coach isn't even included! I bet their editors have no clue.


Yeah it is, LOL!


----------



## BeenBurned

Does this signal of the end of an era? Will Coach no longer give or send replacement hang tags? Are they going to charge for them? 

I saw this at TJ Maxx. The tag showed a factory style number and $5 "retail" price. TJ's is charging $1.99.


----------



## Sarah03

BeenBurned said:


> Does this signal of the end of an era? Will Coach no longer give or send replacement hang tags? Are they going to charge for them?
> 
> I saw this at TJ Maxx. The tag showed a factory style number and $5 "retail" price. TJ's is charging $1.99.
> 
> View attachment 3459506



That's so bizarre!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeenBurned said:


> Does this signal of the end of an era? Will Coach no longer give or send replacement hang tags? Are they going to charge for them?
> 
> I saw this at TJ Maxx. The tag showed a factory style number and $5 "retail" price. TJ's is charging $1.99.
> 
> View attachment 3459506





Sarah03 said:


> That's so bizarre!



Yeah I agree. That is pretty bizarre. Did they have a bunch of colors?


----------



## BeenBurned

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I agree. That is pretty bizarre. Did they have a bunch of colors?


No, I only saw pink.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeenBurned said:


> Does this signal of the end of an era? Will Coach no longer give or send replacement hang tags? Are they going to charge for them?
> 
> I saw this at TJ Maxx. The tag showed a factory style number and $5 "retail" price. TJ's is charging $1.99.
> 
> View attachment 3459506



That's a new one!


----------



## katlun

maybe Coach had a box laying around in the warehouse and sold them off to TJ Maxx

odd to say the least


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I need to learn to stay away from the Facebook ads that Coach posts. Soooo many of the people commenting have no clue what they're talking about! A lot of people even accused the ad of being one of those scammer sites. ( The pictures led me to the real site, with the proper web address, so it wasn't a scam site. ) There was also erroneous info such as "Real Coach are only made in the U.S. Everything made in China is fake!" It makes my head want to explode. 
I had to back away slowly from the keyboard...haha.


----------



## Hobbsy

iNeedCoffee said:


> I need to learn to stay away from the Facebook ads that Coach posts. Soooo many of the people commenting have no clue what they're talking about! A lot of people even accused the ad of being one of those scammer sites. ( The pictures led me to the real site, with the proper web address, so it wasn't a scam site. ) There was also erroneous info such as "Real Coach are only made in the U.S. Everything made in China is fake!" It makes my head want to explode.
> I had to back away slowly from the keyboard...haha.


I wandered there once too......never again!!!


----------



## kathyrose

I haven't been on here in a long time (had to stop buying bags, yadda yadda...) but I had a nagging question that I did an internet search and searched here as well for but couldn't find it. I didn't want to post a new thread so I thought I'd ask here. I own several Coach Ergo Pleated Satchels with the kisslock frames and I have it in silver, magenta, patent black, patent fuchsia and patent green (I think that's it.....I'll have to check as I switch bags only a few times a year). I remember there being a gold one that's limited edition or something? Does anyone remember or can help me? I searched on eBay last night and see some listings that have been completed but they say silver/platinum and I thought the shade might be called platinum but then the listing doesn't make sense as I have the silver one already (meaning I couldn't tell if the seller wasn't sure or they have a silver one and called it platinum as well but it's actually not platinum if that is even the real other shade, etc). The style is this for those that go by a visual image better:


----------



## donutsprinkles

I admit I do enjoy reading the "rude comments" threads because it's like a petri dish of all the awkwardly rude things that people could ever say to another person under the guise of "friendly advice."  I never thought I'd be one to be able to add to the  chatter re: Coach! The other day at work a coworker made an allusion to my bag left on a cafeteria table as I was getting some items from the fridge, asking if it was someone else's--because, ostensibly, the only other person who also carries the same brand must've left it and clearly we're the only 2 who carry such a brand (bags look _nothing_ alike save for logo). I am sure it was a harmless comment, but it shows that the brand name on bags matters to some, especially after the comment about the "issue with Coach is that they're so expensive." I was further given information that she also was shocked her own mother "always" got new bags.

Not to get too deep and into sociological gender studies, but I am always disappointed when behaviors or trends that are traditionally associated with females are degraded or made light of as being a waste of time, interest or money. I pointed this out to my partner when he disparaged a recent acquisition as wasteful and worthy of admonishing laughter. This, after we'd both watched (I, more in curious support) YouTube videos of luxury skeleton watches (is that what they're called??) that he had a fleeting interest in for over a year. He denied it, saying he would equally make fun of people interested in luxury or expensive electronics, automobiles or the like. I then asked why, but the answer was not satisfactory. 

In the end, I obviously am a grown ass woman who can spend her discretionary income any way she pleases, but it is so disappointing. My mother is a collector of creepy ass porcelain dolls (this, I promise you, was seriously a thing for many decades!) in frilly period dress, and my very good friend collects "figurines" (read: miniature dolls) of action figures from his latest television obsession, meanwhile a very nice colleague of mine collects rare book editions and attempts to keep them from souring or molding--often ordering them from overseas--despite the fact they're available as ePub or Kindle .mobi files...and for free, sometimes! *gasp*

Alright, going to go back to petting my collection now.


----------



## Stuart Rowe

I like the Coach outlet in Vacaville. Great discounts!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I received one of my orders today and I was impressed with the shipping time. I ordered it on Wednesday and I already received it. This bag is 1000x more beautiful in real life than in all the photos I've seen BUT I'm absolutely heartbroken at the amount of scuffs and scratches on it so I'm not sure if I'll keep it. 

Is this common ordering this type of leather online? I ordered the Ace satchel twice when it first came out and both bags were badly scratched and scuffed. I am in no way super picky but at this price point I'd like to have a scuff free bag. I can't get the scratches/scuffs to show well in photos since the bag is black but is this common in this type of leather? Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Sarah03

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I received one of my orders today and I was impressed with the shipping time. I ordered it on Wednesday and I already received it. This bag is 1000x more beautiful in real life than in all the photos I've seen BUT I'm absolutely heartbroken at the amount of scuffs and scratches on it so I'm not sure if I'll keep it.
> 
> Is this common ordering this type of leather online? I ordered the Ace satchel twice when it first came out and both bags were badly scratched and scuffed. I am in no way super picky but at this price point I'd like to have a scuff free bag. I can't get the scratches/scuffs to show well in photos since the bag is black but is this common in this type of leather? Is there any way to fix it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474047
> 
> View attachment 3474048
> 
> View attachment 3474049
> 
> View attachment 3474050
> 
> View attachment 3474052
> 
> View attachment 3474053
> 
> View attachment 3474054



I would try using some leather moisturizer on it (test a small spot). I feel like that usually does the trick for scuff removal on glovetanned leather. If they are "veiny" (sorry for the gross word) in appearance it is just the nature of the leather.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sarah03 said:


> I would try using some leather moisturizer on it (test a small spot). I feel like that usually does the trick for scuff removal on glovetanned leather. If they are "veiny" (sorry for the gross word) in appearance it is just the nature of the leather.



Thanks for your help.
The leather is smooth...It`s definitely not the nature of the leather.
It`s like scrapes from fingernails or something. And its a lot. The 2 long scrapes on the front are not showing in the photos and the back has at least 10 scrapes and dents. The hardware looks great though. I took the stuffing out and it had the wrapping that covers the strap so maybe this was a return or a store display. I am so disappointed. As soon as my son gets home I`m taking it to the UPS store to return it. I`m going to order another one and hope that I get a new one this time.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

O my...
I just went to order another and it`s SOLD OUT!!!!
I guess I`ll try the leather conditioner. What`s a good brand?


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> O my...
> I just went to order another and it`s SOLD OUT!!!!
> I guess I`ll try the leather conditioner. What`s a good brand?


Coach has a conditioner, Wilson's leather sells one.....actually anyplace that sells leather products, even shoes, will have one. I think they're all about the same.


----------



## Sarah03

HandbagDiva354 said:


> O my...
> I just went to order another and it`s SOLD OUT!!!!
> I guess I`ll try the leather conditioner. What`s a good brand?



I'm so sorry to hear that [emoji53]
It's so disappointing to get a bag that is not perfect when you pay so much money for it. 
I use Apple Leather conditioner & order it from Amazon.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sarah03 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that [emoji53]
> It's so disappointing to get a bag that is not perfect when you pay so much money for it.
> I use Apple Leather conditioner & order it from Amazon.



I tried the Apple conditioner but I think the scrapes are too deep to buff out. I'm so sad to have to return it.  

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Lucylu29

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I tried the Apple conditioner but I think the scrapes are too deep to buff out. I'm so sad to have to return it.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.



That's too bad. It's such a beautiful bag. I was considering getting one myself.


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I tried the Apple conditioner but I think the scrapes are too deep to buff out. I'm so sad to have to return it.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


That stinks!


----------



## lvmk

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I tried the Apple conditioner but I think the scrapes are too deep to buff out. I'm so sad to have to return it.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


I've seen this in-store as well. Any sport calf bags I've ever seen have always had at least two major scuffs on the body of the bag, and keep in mind, this is brand new! I just think coach doesn't have a very good shipping department!


----------



## tootsieroll1126

Hey guys! 

Need help, can someone authenticate this bag?


----------



## Hyacinth

tootsieroll1126 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Need help, can someone authenticate this bag?



In the future, please use the Authenticate This Coach thread in the Coach Shopping forum for authentication requests.

We need to see the OTHER side of the price tag, the side with the factory codes.

There should also be a small white fabric tag buried way down near the bottom of one of the inside pockets with 2 rows of numbers and letters. Pull the pocket inside out enough to be able to take a clear photo of the tag and the codes.

And regardless of what you've heard or read, the YKK name stamped on the zippers can never be used to authenticate anything, so there's no need to try and photograph it. The zipper pull is actually more important than the zipper brand. The tags I mentioned and their codes are what we need to see.

Authentication requests should also include where you bought or are buying the bag, so a link to the website or auction site is required if it's a recent purchase. The information we need for authentication requests is posted here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach.889527/

Thank you, and welcome to tPF!


----------



## BeenBurned

It's always a dilemma as to whether the seller should be contacted when i find this type of listing. 

Note that the keychain *IS* authentic. But the props, the box and the tag are fake. I understand how a fake box might be included with an authentic item because sometimes sellers buy boxes, tissue and other "props" to include with their items. However an authentic item (generally) wouldn't include a fake tag! 

Do others let sellers know when you see this type of error? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown...134852?hash=item2a7840bc44:g:ZpMAAOSwux5YXbUc


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It's always a dilemma as to whether the seller should be contacted when i find this type of listing.
> 
> Note that the keychain *IS* authentic. But the props, the box and the tag are fake. I understand how a fake box might be included with an authentic item because sometimes sellers buy boxes, tissue and other "props" to include with their items. However an authentic item (generally) wouldn't include a fake tag!
> 
> Do others let sellers know when you see this type of error?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Brown...134852?hash=item2a7840bc44:g:ZpMAAOSwux5YXbUc


I wouldn't normally. However, if it is a big seller like this that is less likely to take it personally, I might.


----------



## themusicgeek32

Coach's logo bags look nice, but I hope they don't get worn out everywhere like MK bags. In my opinion victoria secret bags are better than MK bags atleast. I find coach to be really nice today and their shoes are very comfortable. I should be getting some soon and I can wear them casually. I really want a pair of boots and they are on sale too!


----------



## Younglove

Hey guys! Just wondering your opinion on this bag it's few years old and I don't really carry coach anymore but I do still love the color and could see using it in the spring, anyway, do you think it's an outdated style and I should sell? Thanks!


----------



## pbnjam

Younglove said:


> Hey guys! Just wondering your opinion on this bag it's few years old and I don't really carry coach anymore but I do still love the color and could see using it in the spring, anyway, do you think it's an outdated style and I should sell? Thanks!



I think this is a Madison Juliette bag. I don't think it's outdated at all. It's very pretty! I like the color and pleating. Sell it if you feel like you don't really reach for it anymore.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm not sure I've ever seen this type of creed before! It looks like it was intended to have a glued-on serial number patch but instead, they stamped the serial number directly on to the leather. 

Have I been blind or is this as unusual as I think it is?




And the listing: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...042013?hash=item33c7a8845d:g:ow8AAOSw5cNYg9H6


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen this type of creed before! It looks like it was intended to have a glued-on serial number patch but instead, they stamped the serial number directly on to the leather.
> 
> Have I been blind or is this as unusual as I think it is?
> 
> View attachment 3591400
> 
> 
> And the listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vintag...042013?hash=item33c7a8845d:g:ow8AAOSw5cNYg9H6


I've seen it before but not a lot.


----------



## BeenBurned

At least I haven't been completely oblivious!


----------



## Iamminda

Saw this bag (with bullseye on the creed) at N Rack -- look at the incorrect tag (eggplant nomad)!!!   Yikes -- hope no one buys it at that price.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3591544
> 
> View attachment 3591489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this bag (with bullseye on the creed) at N Rack -- look at the incorrect tag (eggplant nomad)!!!   Yikes -- hope no one buys it at that price.


do they just grab any Coach price tag they can find? I really doubt it will ever sell at that price.


----------



## BeenBurned

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3591544
> 
> View attachment 3591489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this bag (with bullseye on the creed) at N Rack -- look at the incorrect tag (eggplant nomad)!!!   Yikes -- hope no one buys it at that price.





whateve said:


> do they just grab any Coach price tag they can find? I really doubt it will ever sell at that price.


I bet someone bought the Nomad, switched the tag and returned the 10 year old bag with the switched ticket and receipt and kept the Nomad.


----------



## cousinbull

I have a question, but I'm not quite sure if I'm in the right place. Here goes anyway...
Last week I bought a beautiful(almost)vintage coach duffle bag from 1999 for a steal($25!!). It has a few superficial scratches near the bottom of the bag which are fine but there is one spot on the back that is faded that I'd like to fix.does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Iamminda

I also thought this was done by a clueless salesperson.  Never occurred to me that it could be a switcheroo done by an unscrupulous buyer.  Terrible if true.  



whateve said:


> do they just grab any Coach price tag they can find? I really doubt it will ever sell at that price.





BeenBurned said:


> I bet someone bought the Nomad, switched the tag and returned the 10 year old bag with the switched ticket and receipt and kept the Nomad.


----------



## whateve

cousinbull said:


> I have a question, but I'm not quite sure if I'm in the right place. Here goes anyway...
> Last week I bought a beautiful(almost)vintage coach duffle bag from 1999 for a steal($25!!). It has a few superficial scratches near the bottom of the bag which are fine but there is one spot on the back that is faded that I'd like to fix.does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591889


We have a rehab club that has lots of tips. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/
I would probably give it a bath and deep conditioning.


----------



## cousinbull

whateve said:


> We have a rehab club that has lots of tips. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/
> I would probably give it a bath and deep conditioning.


Thankyou so much! I will definitely try that[emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeenBurned said:


> I bet someone bought the Nomad, switched the tag and returned the 10 year old bag with the switched ticket and receipt and kept the Nomad.


wow, certainly probable.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Younglove said:


> Hey guys! Just wondering your opinion on this bag it's few years old and I don't really carry coach anymore but I do still love the color and could see using it in the spring, anyway, do you think it's an outdated style and I should sell? Thanks!


Well really only you can decide what your comfortable carrying, but around here it's more common to see older Coach vs new, and typically i prefer the older bags ...


----------



## popartist

Took all my willpower to walk out of Nordstrom Rack today without another new bag - they had both the Swagger in black patchwork pebble leather and the floral rivets mini Crosby in navy for half price.  I was holding both for a long time, especially that mini Crosby, but let them go with much sadness.


----------



## whateve

I got an email from Macy's today that included an ad for extra 25-30% off clearance bags. I was pretty surprised to see this Coach bag pictured.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> I got an email from Macy's today that included an ad for extra 25-30% off clearance bags. I was pretty surprised to see this Coach bag pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608413



Holy smokes! Where did they find that?


----------



## popartist

Very weird photo to use!  Anyway, doesn't even appear that the extra discount applies to Coach items anyway!


----------



## MKB0925

Younglove said:


> Hey guys! Just wondering your opinion on this bag it's few years old and I don't really carry coach anymore but I do still love the color and could see using it in the spring, anyway, do you think it's an outdated style and I should sell? Thanks!



I have been using my Sand juliette here and there. IMO I don't think it looks outdated.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

whateve said:


> I got an email from Macy's today that included an ad for extra 25-30% off clearance bags. I was pretty surprised to see this Coach bag pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608413



It is nice that they added a Coach bag in the add so often they just don't.. But this is a much older bag and not one of the great ones it does seem outdated...


----------



## whateve

COACH ADDICT said:


> It is nice that they added a Coach bag in the add so often they just don't.. But this is a much older bag and not one of the great ones it does seem outdated...


It is very outdated! If someone were looking for that particular bag at Macy's, they would be disappointed. When I clicked on the link, there weren't any Coach bags in the sale.


----------



## cousinbull

I need y'alls opinion.. A few years ago I found a willis is pretty good condition, minus the missing shoulder strap. I gave it to my mom, but now I have this poppy tote that's in immaculate condition..well I've caught the fever for classic coach again and she told me she wouldn't mind to trade. I like them both!!,what would you ladies do? Keep the poppy or get the strapless willis back?here's what the tote looks like
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
TIA for you opinions![emoji4]


----------



## cousinbull

cousinbull said:


> I need y'alls opinion.. A few years ago I found a willis in pretty good condition, minus the missing shoulder strap. I gave it to my mom, but now I have this poppy tote that's in immaculate condition..well I've caught the fever for classic coach again and she told me she wouldn't mind to trade. I like them both!!,what would you ladies do? Keep the poppy or get the strapless willis back?here's what the tote looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for you opinions![emoji4]


----------



## whateve

cousinbull said:


> I need y'alls opinion.. A few years ago I found a willis is pretty good condition, minus the missing shoulder strap. I gave it to my mom, but now I have this poppy tote that's in immaculate condition..well I've caught the fever for classic coach again and she told me she wouldn't mind to trade. I like them both!!,what would you ladies do? Keep the poppy or get the strapless willis back?here's what the tote looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for you opinions![emoji4]


Personally I couldn't carry a Willis without the strap, so unless you found a strap you could use, I would keep the Poppy. The Poppy is very light weight, easy to carry, and holds a lot. I do like the look of the Willis better but even with a strap, it isn't as comfortable and lightweight as the Poppy.


----------



## cousinbull

whateve said:


> Personally I couldn't carry a Willis without the strap, so unless you found a strap you could use, I would keep the Poppy. The Poppy is very light weight, easy to carry, and holds a lot. I do like the look of the Willis better but even with a strap, it isn't as comfortable and lightweight as the Poppy.


Thanks for your opinion! I was thinking the same thing.I like the willis,but without the strap it's just not practical for me[emoji4]


----------



## joseybird

*Peeks in* Could anyone who own the full-size Brooklyn compare it to the Mercer? They both have the triple compartment structure I want, but the Brooklyn is $150 more, and I'm curious to know if Coach fans think it's worth it. The only benefit I can see, upon cursory inspection, to my untrained eye, is the location of the zip pocket in the middle compartment on the Brooklyn.

Thanks!!


----------



## Winterfell5

joseybird said:


> *Peeks in* Could anyone who own the full-size Brooklyn compare it to the Mercer? They both have the triple compartment structure I want, but the Brooklyn is $150 more, and I'm curious to know if Coach fans think it's worth it. The only benefit I can see, upon cursory inspection, to my untrained eye, is the location of the zip pocket in the middle compartment on the Brooklyn.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Winterfell5

A major difference between these two bags is that the Brooklyn is leather lined but the Mercer is not.  It has a fabric lining.  This also accounts for the difference in price.


----------



## ifeelpretty

So this might be random but the younkers were I live has about 7 coach bags left and clearances them all. The large area that used to display coaches is now bursting with more Calvin Klein than it can hold. I tried asking a busy saleswoman and she just said they are getting rid of them..... I'm wondering if it's just a local thing


----------



## Murphy47

ifeelpretty said:


> So this might be random but the younkers were I live has about 7 coach bags left and clearances them all. The large area that used to display coaches is now bursting with more Calvin Klein than it can hold. I tried asking a busy saleswoman and she just said they are getting rid of them..... I'm wondering if it's just a local thing



Not local. I am in the Midwest and several of the large department stores have done the same thing. 
Apparently Coach is pulling out of some department stores, mostly the ones that discount heavily.


----------



## momof3boyz

joseybird said:


> *Peeks in* Could anyone who own the full-size Brooklyn compare it to the Mercer? They both have the triple compartment structure I want, but the Brooklyn is $150 more, and I'm curious to know if Coach fans think it's worth it. The only benefit I can see, upon cursory inspection, to my untrained eye, is the location of the zip pocket in the middle compartment on the Brooklyn.
> 
> Thanks!!


Did you try the Brooklyn on yet ? I ask because I did this weekend and it is VERY HEAVY !!  I do not own either of these bags so I can not answer your question thoroughly .


----------



## holiday123

ifeelpretty said:


> So this might be random but the younkers were I live has about 7 coach bags left and clearances them all. The large area that used to display coaches is now bursting with more Calvin Klein than it can hold. I tried asking a busy saleswoman and she just said they are getting rid of them..... I'm wondering if it's just a local thing


I'm in the southeast and our Macy has a tiny shelf with 3 coach styles and our Dillard has downsized their coach section again moving in a lot of Frye bags.  Their MK section has shrunken as well. Too bad too because Dillard is where I got all my coach deals.


----------



## whateve

this came up in a Coach search. There is no mention of Coach anywhere in the listing. Ebay's programming must be pretty sophisticated!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-One-Ree...288758?hash=item1a26cf97f6:g:VhgAAOSwNnRYj5Wm

Also the review is bogus, since it refers to the original Reed Krakoff bags, not these cheap Kohl's versions.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> this came up in a Coach search. There is no mention of Coach anywhere in the listing. Ebay's programming must be pretty sophisticated!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-One-Ree...288758?hash=item1a26cf97f6:g:VhgAAOSwNnRYj5Wm
> 
> Also the review is bogus, since it refers to the original Reed Krakoff bags, not these cheap Kohl's versions.




Do you mean that at one time Kohl's sold Reed Krakoff knockoffs?  Did they label them as Krakoff?


----------



## whateve

K.E.W. said:


> Do you mean that at one time Kohl's sold Reed Krakoff knockoffs?  Did they label them as Krakoff?


After Reed Krakoff's company went bankrupt, he partnered with Kohls to make these naugahyde copies of some of his styles. They are labeled REED by Reed Krakoff, so a smart consumer is supposed to know the difference, but I doubt most people will figure that out. Most people probably don't know who Reed Krakoff is anyway.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> After Reed Krakoff's company went bankrupt, he partnered with Kohls to make these naugahyde copies of some of his styles. They are labeled REED by Reed Krakoff, so a smart consumer is supposed to know the difference, but I doubt most people will figure that out. Most people probably don't know who Reed Krakoff is anyway.




Thx for clarifying.  RK was before my Coach time, but I appreciate the background story.

Also, I see your point about EBay being sophisticated, lol!


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm posting this just because it's an interesting and coincidental find. There's no significance to this post other than that I've never just happened across it! 

While looking at a couple of vintage, I found 2 listings for the identical style bag with consecutive serial numbers. 

*Listing #1 with serial number 0289-222*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...-Strap-Satchel-Leather-Tote-Bag-/262855029527
*Listing #2 with serial number 0289-221*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-70s-Coach-USA-Black-Cashin-Speedy-Satchel-Doctor-Bag-/182492401710


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm posting this just because it's an interesting and coincidental find. There's no significance to this post other than that I've never just happened across it!
> 
> While looking at a couple of vintage, I found 2 listings for the identical style bag with consecutive serial numbers.
> 
> *Listing #1 with serial number 0289-222*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...-Strap-Satchel-Leather-Tote-Bag-/262855029527
> *Listing #2 with serial number 0289-221*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-70s-Coach-USA-Black-Cashin-Speedy-Satchel-Doctor-Bag-/182492401710


That's pretty amazing!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'm posting this just because it's an interesting and coincidental find. There's no significance to this post other than that I've never just happened across it!
> 
> While looking at a couple of vintage, I found 2 listings for the identical style bag with consecutive serial numbers.
> 
> *Listing #1 with serial number 0289-222*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...-Strap-Satchel-Leather-Tote-Bag-/262855029527
> *Listing #2 with serial number 0289-221*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-70s-Coach-USA-Black-Cashin-Speedy-Satchel-Doctor-Bag-/182492401710



And just a heads-up for any potential buyers - the second bag is NOT a Cashin style or Cashin-era, it's from the early 1990s, not the 1970s.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

cousinbull said:


> I need y'alls opinion.. A few years ago I found a willis is pretty good condition, minus the missing shoulder strap. I gave it to my mom, but now I have this poppy tote that's in immaculate condition..well I've caught the fever for classic coach again and she told me she wouldn't mind to trade. I like them both!!,what would you ladies do? Keep the poppy or get the strapless willis back?here's what the tote looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for you opinions![emoji4]



There is a major difference between those to bags, such as:   space, weight, style but at the end if you really prefer the Willis for nor do the change and enjoy it... Both bags are just lovely.


----------



## BeenBurned

Maybe this has been posted before but I can't recall ever having seen an *authentic* bag made in the Dominican Republic *with an H plant code* and correct font for the US H plant.

Is this one of the first bags made in DR and they didn't have a DR plant code to use?

For me, it's a new picture to add to my files.


----------



## brae

Errrrrrr, why did I get an e-mail from Coach about Stuart Weitzman SS17 New Arrivals?


----------



## whateve

brae said:


> Errrrrrr, why did I get an e-mail from Coach about Stuart Weitzman SS17 New Arrivals?


Because PCE is over! They always put enticing items on their site after a coupon expires.


----------



## brae

whateve said:


> Because PCE is over! They always put enticing items on their site after a coupon expires.


I'm so confused! Is Coach and Stuart Weitzman the same company?


----------



## whateve

brae said:


> I'm so confused! Is Coach and Stuart Weitzman the same company?


Yes, Coach bought Stuart Weitzman a year or two ago.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Maybe this has been posted before but I can't recall ever having seen an *authentic* bag made in the Dominican Republic *with an H plant code* and correct font for the US H plant.
> 
> Is this one of the first bags made in DR and they didn't have a DR plant code to use?
> 
> For me, it's a new picture to add to my files.
> View attachment 3642074



I've seen A8H- prefixes mostly in US bags but it could be another floater that went wherever it was needed. I gave up trying to figure those out a long time ago. At that point Coach probably didn't care what got stamped with what because they were planning for the move to China. If the rest of the bag is ok, don't worry about it. I don't.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I've seen A8H- prefixes mostly in US bags but it could be another floater that went wherever it was needed. I gave up trying to figure those out a long time ago. At that point Coach probably didn't care what got stamped with what because they were planning for the move to China. If the rest of the bag is ok, don't worry about it. I don't.


I wasn't worried. I knew the bag was authentic but this was the first time I'd see that particular plant code on a DR bag. I counted it as another picture to add to my library.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I wasn't worried. I knew the bag was authentic but this was the first time I'd see that particular plant code on a DR bag. I counted it as another picture to add to my library.


And now I've added it to my library too!


----------



## Kitts

cousinbull said:


> I need y'alls opinion.. A few years ago I found a willis is pretty good condition, minus the missing shoulder strap. I gave it to my mom, but now I have this poppy tote that's in immaculate condition..well I've caught the fever for classic coach again and she told me she wouldn't mind to trade. I like them both!!,what would you ladies do? Keep the poppy or get the strapless willis back?here's what the tote looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA for you opinions![emoji4]



I would trade and then buy one of the popular guitar handbag straps for the Willis. There are so many options that I bet you could fine one to compliment the Willis nicely. Nordstrom has a good selection (search "guitar strap").


----------



## lala042883

Hi i have a question so i bought a wristlet and mini skinny in the color lapris i got it at macys i see the little brown tag on the side of the items one says made in Vietnam and the other says made in thailand. I know there authentic but what does it mean they came in a gift box


----------



## whateve

lala042883 said:


> Hi i have a question so i bought a wristlet and mini skinny in the color lapris i got it at macys i see the little brown tag on the side of the items one says made in Vietnam and the other says made in thailand. I know there authentic but what does it mean they came in a gift box


Coach makes items in several countries.


----------



## lala042883

whateve said:


> Coach makes items in several countries.


Hi ok thanks


----------



## lala042883

Kitts said:


> I would trade and then buy one of the popular guitar handbag straps for the Willis. There are so many options that I bet you could fine one to compliment the Willis nicely. Nordstrom has a good selection (search "guitar strap").


Hi i can relate i bought a scribble hampton barrel bag and it was a good deal because it came with matching mini skinny


----------



## BeenBurned

Is there any valid HONEST reason why someone would purchase these? 

Perhaps I'm unnecessarily suspicious but why would an honest seller list this and what would an honest buyer do with them? I can only think of nefarious reasons. Am I missing something? (Note that I have seen a few cases where genuine Dooney red, white and blue serial tags have been sewn in to fakes.)


----------



## Purse FanGirl

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/02/coach-reports-third-quarter-earnings.html

Coach thinking about buying Jimmy Choo??


----------



## whateve

Purse FanGirl said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/02/coach-reports-third-quarter-earnings.html
> 
> Coach thinking about buying Jimmy Choo??


Interesting!


----------



## BeenBurned

It never ceases to amaze me what people do to their bags. 

It's an authentic station bag but sheesh! 



And in case you thought the studs could be picked off, think again. They're attached through the leather: 



BTW, if anyone is interested, the strap isn't a Coach strap: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Women...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> It never ceases to amaze me what people do to their bags.
> 
> It's an authentic station bag but sheesh!
> View attachment 3703114
> 
> 
> And in case you thought the studs could be picked off, think again. They're attached through the leather:
> View attachment 3703115
> 
> 
> BTW, if anyone is interested, the strap isn't a Coach strap:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Women-039-s-Black-Gold-Studded-Willis-Shoulder-Bag-Satchel-B5C-5130-/311807234655?hash=item489928d25f:g:IToAAOSwr~lYq2kR&nma=true&si=KEtK03%2F0y99shb%2BWYWnJqbFWs%2FE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


That looks terrible! The studs aren't even centered.


----------



## BeenBurned

OMG! Seriously? Someone did this?!?!

And there's no disclosure that the bag has been altered!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Janic...176531?hash=item466b9d38d3:g:u8IAAOSwE0JY8~n2

And for your viewing pleasure, I've attached a picture. (The bag IS authentic.)


----------



## fabfashionisto

That's actually kind of cool! I love the idea of customizing vintage bags but it has to be done right!


----------



## Suzanne B.

fabfashionisto said:


> That's actually kind of cool! I love the idea of customizing vintage bags but it has to be done right!


I agree, if it's done right. AND it should definitely be disclosed when selling.


----------



## BeenBurned

There is (or was) a seller who did paintings of dogs on classic bags. Those were lovely and the alterations were disclosed.


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> OMG! Seriously? Someone did this?!?!
> 
> And there's no disclosure that the bag has been altered!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Janic...176531?hash=item466b9d38d3:g:u8IAAOSwE0JY8~n2
> 
> And for your viewing pleasure, I've attached a picture. (The bag IS authentic.)
> View attachment 3830091


Yeah, I'll co-sign that's a rare bag. *holds out for Polish Eagle in style of hood from a '78 Trans Am*
It could pass for one of those recycled  bags Coach put out a few years ago.


----------



## Goofydes

While I was at the outlet mall today (other then st home resting, shame on me), I saw these bags at Bass that looked awfully familiar. They have multiple colors, with and without flowers and immediately I thought: Rogue.


----------



## whateve

Goofydes said:


> While I was at the outlet mall today (other then st home resting, shame on me), I saw these bags at Bass that looked awfully familiar. They have multiple colors, with and without flowers and immediately I thought: Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830662


Wow, what a ripoff.


----------



## MooMooVT

Goofydes said:


> While I was at the outlet mall today (other then st home resting, shame on me), I saw these bags at Bass that looked awfully familiar. They have multiple colors, with and without flowers and immediately I thought: Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830662


WHOA! That feels like an almost exact match


----------



## AstridRhapsody

There is also a tea rose rogue knockoff on a jcpenny ad I saw. I think I already recycled it though. Will check later.


----------



## BeenBurned

Goofydes said:


> While I was at the outlet mall today (other then st home resting, shame on me), I saw these bags at Bass that looked awfully familiar. They have multiple colors, with and without flowers and immediately I thought: Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830662





whateve said:


> Wow, what a ripoff.


I'll play devil's advocate. Who's to say it's not Coach who copied Fendi's $7200 bags? 
https://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/04/06/fendi-flowerland-collection-from-springsummer-2016/


----------



## MooMooVT

BeenBurned said:


> I'll play devil's advocate. Who's to say it's not Coach who copied Fendi's $7200 bags?
> https://www.spottedfashion.com/2016/04/06/fendi-flowerland-collection-from-springsummer-2016/


Interesting (& adorable bags). The Bass feel more like a copy & the Fendi feels more like inspiration. But that's just my take.


----------



## BeenBurned

MooMooVT said:


> Interesting (& adorable bags). The Bass feel more like a copy & the Fendi feels more like inspiration. But that's just my take.


My point is that there's little out there that's truly original . Companies change a rivet to a screw, move a flower from here to there, add a couple of inches to a strap, etc. and created their own item.


----------



## MooMooVT

BeenBurned said:


> My point is that there's little out there that's truly original . Companies change a rivet to a screw, move a flower from here to there, add a couple of inches to a strap, etc. and created their own item.


Oh no! I totally agree!


----------



## MooMooVT

Speaking of no truly new ideas. Just saw this puppy from Furla.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

That Furla shark bag is cute!! I know sharks are supposed to be scary but Furla's take on the super predator is well executed.

Also reminds me of Coach's take on the TRex, they made a scary dinosaur look cute and charming!


----------



## MooMooVT

pearlsnjeans said:


> That Furla shark bag is cute!! I know sharks are supposed to be scary but Furla's take on the super predator is well executed.
> 
> Also reminds me of Coach's take on the TRex, they made a scary dinosaur look cute and charming!


Agreed! Very cute bag. Too much design for me, but I do love it. I like Furla's design sense. Only own one candy satchel but I always give them a look to see what's new.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

On another topic, has anyone felt that their Coach purse collection has been satisfied?

This is how I feel for my Coach purses since I have a few that are vintage/hand me downs and ones that I bought brand new. My Coach purses are carefully curated to fit my lifestyle and outfits so I don't feel the want or need to get a new Coach purse.

I also take good care of them where I have my Coach SA clean them for me before I store them between uses. I don't want any of my Coach purses to be "beater bags" at all even though I started to branch out to premier designer bags.

Anyway, I'm just curious if there are others on the same mindset when it comes to feeling satisfied with their Coach purse collection. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

MooMooVT said:


> Agreed! Very cute bag. Too much design for me, but I do love it. I like Furla's design sense. Only own one candy satchel but I always give them a look to see what's new.



I myself isn't into too much patterns. I enjoy them on other people since my aesthetic is pretty much on the minimalist side.

I also check out Furla's bags since they have classic shapes and beautiful colors!


----------



## whateve

pearlsnjeans said:


> On another topic, has anyone felt that their Coach purse collection has been satisfied?
> 
> This is how I feel for my Coach purses since I have a few that are vintage/hand me downs and ones that I bought brand new. My Coach purses are carefully curated to fit my lifestyle and outfits so I don't feel the want or need to get a new Coach purse.
> 
> I also take good care of them where I have my Coach SA clean them for me before I store them between uses. I don't want any of my Coach purses to be "beater bags" at all even though I started to branch out to premier designer bags.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just curious if there are others on the same mindset when it comes to feeling satisfied with their Coach purse collection.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I doubt I'll ever be purse satisfied. I'm always adding and removing items from my collection. I feel I have too many but I can't decide which ones I can bear to let go.


----------



## MooMooVT

pearlsnjeans said:


> I myself isn't into too much patterns. I enjoy them on other people since my aesthetic is pretty much on the minimalist side.
> 
> I also check out Furla's bags since they have classic shapes and beautiful colors!


Agree on all fronts!


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> On another topic, has anyone felt that their Coach purse collection has been satisfied?
> 
> This is how I feel for my Coach purses since I have a few that are vintage/hand me downs and ones that I bought brand new. My Coach purses are carefully curated to fit my lifestyle and outfits so I don't feel the want or need to get a new Coach purse.
> 
> I also take good care of them where I have my Coach SA clean them for me before I store them between uses. I don't want any of my Coach purses to be "beater bags" at all even though I started to branch out to premier designer bags.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just curious if there are others on the same mindset when it comes to feeling satisfied with their Coach purse collection.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Sometimes I think I'm satisfied with my Coach collection and then something gorgeous like the Rogues comes out and it's clear I'm not satisfied and not finished buying!

I also have a couple of older bags and some new ones (including the Soho crossbody with tearose strap I bought today). I am continuing to refine my collection through selling a some bags that have fallen out of favour and being even more selective and thoughtful on adding anything new.

So I'm not quite finished yet. I think I'd like to do a custom Rogue and then see how I feel.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

whateve said:


> I doubt I'll ever be purse satisfied. I'm always adding and removing items from my collection. I feel I have too many but I can't decide which ones I can bear to let go.



I think I understand what you mean.  For me, being satisfied is keeping and enjoying what I have at the moment.  Maybe I will want to add more to my Coach collection in the future. However, right now I'm happy that all of them go into regular rotation and I feel happy carrying them.

I suppose for us purse lovers in general, satisfaction is only temporary?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> Sometimes I think I'm satisfied with my Coach collection and then something gorgeous like the Rogues comes out and it's clear I'm not satisfied and not finished buying!
> 
> I also have a couple of older bags and some new ones (including the Soho crossbody with tearose strap I bought today). I am continuing to refine my collection through selling a some bags that have fallen out of favour and being even more selective and thoughtful on adding anything new.
> 
> So I'm not quite finished yet. I think I'd like to do a custom Rogue and then see how I feel.



Thank you for your reply!  I guess we are have that need to fine tune our collections and there is so much beautiful bags out there it makes it difficult to be satisfied.

I would say in general, I haven't yet met that sweet spot in the number of bags I have may they be Coach bags or LVs.  I want to have a diversity in my bag collection instead of ONLY ONE brand.

But for now, I don't really see a lot of new designs from Coach that I really want to take home. The Rogue is beautiful but unfortunately, it just doesn't work for me.  I enjoy it on other people instead.


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> Thank you for your reply!  I guess we are have that need to fine tune our collections and there is so much beautiful bags out there it makes it difficult to be satisfied.
> 
> I would say in general, I haven't yet met that sweet spot in the number of bags I have may they be Coach bags or LVs.  I want to have a diversity in my bag collection instead of ONLY ONE brand.
> 
> But for now, I don't really see a lot of new designs from Coach that I really want to take home. The Rogue is beautiful but unfortunately, it just doesn't work for me.  I enjoy it on other people instead.


For me there's a few more bags I'd like to add to my collection but I'm really pacing myself. I've found myself before buying too quickly and not taking the time to enjoy them properly. So if I ever acquire my bags of interest, that's great but I'll not be troubled if I do not.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> *For me there's a few more bags I'd like to add to my collection but I'm really pacing myself.* I've found myself before buying too quickly and not taking the time to enjoy them properly. So if I ever acquire my bags of interest, that's great but I'll not be troubled if I do not.



I really understand you on this wanting to pace yourself. I'm like that, too, where I want to enjoy my bags for an indefinite amount of time before getting a new one. 

I haven't been participating so much in the other forums as it is so easy for me to be influenced by all the reveals of new bags and the new models the premium designers/contemporary designers are coming out.

My ideal bag collection for me to be satisfied would be like this:

3 Coach
3 LV
3 Hermés 

I know that's really a strict number but I know those bags would be the ones I love very much!


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> I really understand you on this wanting to pace yourself. I'm like that, too, where I want to enjoy my bags for an indefinite amount of time before getting a new one.
> 
> I haven't been participating so much in the other forums as it is so easy for me to be influenced by all the reveals of new bags and the new models the premium designers/contemporary designers are coming out.
> 
> My ideal bag collection for me to be satisfied would be like this:
> 
> 3 Coach
> 3 LV
> 3 Hermés
> 
> I know that's really a strict number but I know those bags would be the ones I love very much!


I think it's wonderful you know exactly how many would be perfect for you. I don't have the strength to hold myself to 9!  I'm going to have around 24 bags when all's said and done.


----------



## ZSP

It's taken me a long time to learn that I can "love" a bag without having to own it.  

My closet has too many bags in it that never see the light of day.


----------



## CoachMaven

ZSP said:


> It's taken me a long time to learn that I can "love" a bag without having to own it.
> 
> My closet has too many bags in it that never see the light of day.


I feel this way too. I would like to get down to 15 bags, maximum. I love some of them, but I just don't use them all. I'd rather they go to someone who will use and love them.


----------



## CoachMaven

Harley77 said:


> There is also a tea rose rogue knockoff on a jcpenny ad I saw. I think I already recycled it though. Will check later.


I saw that too back in the beginning of Summer! I went back to see and sure enough, it's still there! 

http://www.jcpenney.com/p/liz-claib...sults&searchTerm=liz+claiborne+handbags&N=224


----------



## donutsprinkles

I have to repeat to myself: it's beautiful but you cannot use it in your daily routine. I am, a reach my hand down and dig into the bag kind of girl who loves the look of flap open bags. I really love my new Brahmin and am in denial that I hate grocery shopping or any shopping with it because it's difficult to handle when I'm ready to pay...


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> I think it's wonderful you know exactly how many would be perfect for you. I don't have the strength to hold myself to 9!  I'm going to have around 24 bags when all's said and done.



I think the ideal number is different per person. I just want to be able to own a few bags that I will love and are also in my regular bag rotation.

I had to give up 4 Coach purses simply because I haven't worn them in at least 2-3 years. The ones I gave up were not my style anymore and they all went to people who appreciate them.

Currently I feel that my Coach collection is perfect since I have 3 purses that are classic shapes and color that I can carry to work and if I feel that they need to be spiced up, I tie a Twilly to their handles or add a pompom bag charm. I have 3 small ones that I carry on weekends to run errands or go on adventures with. I do have some super favorites that frequently come out (Dinky, Nolita, and Willis). I might cull my collection again so that I can add more premiere designer bags since that is my goal for my collection--but that's not happening soon. I want to totally enjoy what I have before adding a new bag to my collection.

Sorry for the long reply, I just love to type a lot.


----------



## Lake Effect

ZSP said:


> It's taken me a long time to learn that I can "love" a bag without having to own it.


Can you forward me the tutorial on this please?
I have been indulging myself over the last year in low and moderately priced vintage that I could not afford back in the day. I sorta feel like I have made all these trips to the sample everything on the dessert buffet. And it's time to exercise a little restraint. Coach sugar rush


----------



## ZSP

ZSP said:


> It's taken me a long time to learn that I can "love" a bag without having to own it.
> 
> My closet has too many bags in it that never see the light of day.





Lake Effect said:


> Can you forward me the tutorial on this please?
> I have been indulging myself over the last year in low and moderately priced vintage that I could not afford back in the day. I sorta feel like I have made all these trips to the sample everything on the dessert buffet. And it's time to exercise a little restraint. Coach sugar rush


----------



## ZSP

I have no tutorial.  I'm sure I'm much older than you and I "get" it about indulging yourself.  I grew up with having maybe three purses...black, brown and bone, even during my young adult years and even thru the older adult years. 

I've always loved fine leather purses and shoes, took care of them and they've lasted for years and years.  I didn't splurge on a Coach purse until I was in my early 50's...found tpf soon after and now I have too many bags, many never carried...both new and vintage. 

Even now, I'm happiest with a nice black, brown, bone and a red bag.  I haven't had a brand new bag for three or four years but still can't resist an occasional ebay or estate sale find and I don't know what to do with them.  So I'm still trying just as you are.  lol

Shoot, I've already forgotten how to multi-quote with my reply.  lol


----------



## Lake Effect

I get it. Well put. Thank you!


----------



## Lake Effect

ZSP said:


> I have no tutorial.  I'm sure I'm much older than you and I "get" it about indulging yourself.  I grew up with having maybe three purses...black, brown and bone, even during my young adult years and even thru the older adult years.
> 
> I've always loved fine leather purses and shoes, took care of them and they've lasted for years and years.  I didn't splurge on a Coach purse until I was in my early 50's...found tpf soon after and now I have too many bags, many never carried...both new and vintage.
> 
> Even now, I'm happiest with a nice black, brown, bone and a red bag.  I haven't had a brand new bag for three or four years but still can't resist an occasional ebay or estate sale find and I don't know what to do with them.  So I'm still trying just as you are.  lol
> 
> Shoot, I've already forgotten how to multi-quote with my reply.  lol


I posted my thank you as you formulated your answer. Thank you for your well thought out answer, and the reality of purses that have not seen the light of day was not lost on me. I wasn't expecting a tutorial, maybe just lamenting a little my need for clarity and accumulating bags. And when you reposted your comment, the point was clear, very clear. Message/ tutorial recieved, again with thanks 
And thanks to all for the comments!


----------



## Suzanne B.

ZSP said:


> I have no tutorial.  I'm sure I'm much older than you and I "get" it about indulging yourself.  I grew up with having maybe three purses...black, brown and bone, even during my young adult years and even thru the older adult years.
> 
> I've always loved fine leather purses and shoes, took care of them and they've lasted for years and years.  I didn't splurge on a Coach purse until I was in my early 50's...found tpf soon after and now I have too many bags, many never carried...both new and vintage.
> 
> Even now, I'm happiest with a nice black, brown, bone and a red bag.  I haven't had a brand new bag for three or four years but still can't resist an occasional ebay or estate sale find and I don't know what to do with them.  So I'm still trying just as you are.  lol
> 
> Shoot, I've already forgotten how to multi-quote with my reply.  lol


Umm, I don't think you've forgotten how, it's just changed since you used to be on here a lot....tpf went through a revamping and somethings have changed. To do multi -quotes, just hit the quote button for every post you want to reply to. When you are ready to reply, just use the 'insert quotes' button.....which is at the bottom of the dialogue box.


----------



## ZSP

Suzanne B. said:


> Umm, I don't think you've forgotten how, it's just changed since you used to be on here a lot....tpf went through a revamping and somethings have changed. To do multi -quotes, just hit the quote button for every post you want to reply to. When you are ready to reply, just use the 'insert quotes' button.....which is at the bottom of the dialogue box.


Thank you Suzanne B
This time I saved it.  lol


----------



## whateve

Another lousy work of art!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-HAMPT...639379?hash=item48a313f4d3:g:XJQAAOSwPK5Zf7rP


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> Another lousy work of art!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-HAMPT...639379?hash=item48a313f4d3:g:XJQAAOSwPK5Zf7rP



This is difficult to take seriously!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Another lousy work of art!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-HAMPT...639379?hash=item48a313f4d3:g:XJQAAOSwPK5Zf7rP


Wtf!?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

whateve said:


> Another lousy work of art!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-HAMPT...639379?hash=item48a313f4d3:g:XJQAAOSwPK5Zf7rP



My heart hurts after seeing this atrocity.  I feel sorry for the wristlet!  It didn't deserve this treatment...


----------



## Shelbyrana

I just bought a key fob, got it on Tuesday. and it broke. I don't have a tag on it anymore and it didn't come in a box but I have the receipt. Do you think I can exhange it?


----------



## whateve

Shelbyrana said:


> I just bought a key fob, got it on Tuesday. and it broke. I don't have a tag on it anymore and it didn't come in a box but I have the receipt. Do you think I can exhange it?


Probably. Many key fobs are sold without the tags. What key fob was it?


----------



## Shelbyrana

whateve said:


> Probably. Many key fobs are sold without the tags. What key fob was it?


My Selena one. I'm so mad!!! It's only been on my bag for 3 days.


----------



## whateve

Shelbyrana said:


> My Selena one. I'm so mad!!! It's only been on my bag for 3 days.


Yes, you should definitely complain! It hasn't been out very long so they know you haven't had it long enough for that to happen.


----------



## ern2965

Lake Effect said:


> Can you forward me the tutorial on this please?
> I have been indulging myself over the last year in low and moderately priced vintage that I could not afford back in the day. I sorta feel like I have made all these trips to the sample everything on the dessert buffet. And it's time to exercise a little restraint. Coach sugar rush


This is me too! Back in the day I couldn't afford nice bags...so now I'm indulging. Not so much with Coa h but I'm a bit kate spade obsessed


----------



## MooMooVT

whateve said:


> Another lousy work of art!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-HAMPT...639379?hash=item48a313f4d3:g:XJQAAOSwPK5Zf7rP


I'm pretty sure this is illegal. Or should be.


----------



## Shelbyrana

whateve said:


> Yes, you should definitely complain! It hasn't been out very long so they know you haven't had it long enough for that to happen.


Update- returned it to lord and taylor (bought it online) got a full refund no questions asked!


----------



## MooMooVT

Shelbyrana said:


> Update- returned it to lord and taylor (bought it online) got a full refund no questions asked!


I love Lord & Taylor. None near me but whenever I'm home or in Boston it's my go-to happy place. After the Coach store, natch


----------



## toujours*chic

Glad this worked out. Do you think this was a "one off" defective piece or a design flaw? I am a little hesitant now to buy any fobs with this kind of closure.


----------



## JanDottzzzzzzzi

whateve said:


> Another lousy work of art!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-HAMPT...639379?hash=item48a313f4d3:g:XJQAAOSwPK5Zf7rP


I'm so confused by this!!!!


----------



## Shelbyrana

toujours*chic said:


> Glad this worked out. Do you think this was a "one off" defective piece or a design flaw? I am a little hesitant now to buy any fobs with this kind of closure.


I'm not sure. I bought a snoopy one I hope it holds up. I'm upset it was a beautiful fob.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Another lousy work of art!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-HAMPT...639379?hash=item48a313f4d3:g:XJQAAOSwPK5Zf7rP


And since we're talking about works of art, how about these?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-recycled-remnant-fabric-handbag-purse-Handmade-New-Large-/272811491372



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-recycled-remnant-handmade-handbag-purse-New-With-accessories-/282616567173?


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> And since we're talking about works of art, how about these?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-recycled-remnant-fabric-handbag-purse-Handmade-New-Large-/272811491372
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-recycled-remnant-handmade-handbag-purse-New-With-accessories-/282616567173?


Interesting! I wonder if the original items were too damaged to be used for anything else. If that was the case, then I think the seller was creative in finding a way to use them, and they sold, so someone must like them.


----------



## BeenBurned

This is weird and I can't remember ever seeing it before. 

The "G" month code is upside down. How can that happen? Or am I reading it wrong? 



And for reference: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vtg-CO...104071?hash=item3d48c87e07:g:TUEAAOSw1KNZvm8~


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This is weird and I can't remember ever seeing it before.
> 
> The "G" month code is upside down. How can that happen? Or am I reading it wrong?
> View attachment 3848556
> 
> 
> And for reference:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vtg-CO...104071?hash=item3d48c87e07:g:TUEAAOSw1KNZvm8~


I've seen that before. I don't know what excuse they have. Don't they use the same alphabet in Hungary?


----------



## popartist

Just got this invite for an event this Saturday, mine is for the NYC Coach House but it could be in other cities too.  Wonder what other bags besides the Dinky they will let you do this on.  Just got a Bandit about a month ago so not really in the market to buy another bag, but will likely stop by anyway since this is the first event I could make after being away for the past two I got invited to!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> This is weird and I can't remember ever seeing it before.
> 
> The "G" month code is upside down. How can that happen? Or am I reading it wrong?
> View attachment 3848556
> 
> 
> And for reference:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vtg-CO...104071?hash=item3d48c87e07:g:TUEAAOSw1KNZvm8~





whateve said:


> I've seen that before. I don't know what excuse they have. Don't they use the same alphabet in Hungary?



Yep, with a few differences. But upside-down Gs aren't one of them. Just another minor plant mistake. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_alphabet


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Yep, with a few differences. But upside-down Gs aren't one of them. Just another minor plant mistake.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_alphabet
> 
> View attachment 3849913


LOL! Your example shows "CLOVE" tanned cowhide! 

My example and Whateve's at least spelled it right!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Coach is 13% today on E bates


----------



## BeenBurned

Here's another WWYD?

Would you let the seller know that the strap is fake? (Personally, I'd prefer to see a non-Coach generic strap than a fake. But it's on a genuine bag.)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/162733611146?ul_noapp=true


----------



## bluesh4rk

Can someone explain how ****** works? I see people referring to this all the time when buying Coach stuff. Never used it so I am curious.


----------



## BeenBurned

bluesh4rk said:


> Can someone explain how ****** works? I see people referring to this all the time when buying Coach stuff. Never used it so I am curious.


Did you actually post asterisks or did something get redacted and replaced by asterisks?

I'm not sure what you're asking about. (Are you referring to a certain authentication company?)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Did you actually post asterisks or did something get redacted and replaced by asterisks?
> 
> I'm not sure what you're asking about. (Are you referring to a certain authentication company?)


I was thinking it might be about that company that gives you a certain percentage back with purchase, and has "bates" as part of their name.


----------



## bluesh4rk

@BeenBurned , @whateve is correct. I didn't realize it "fuzzed" out that name automatically.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Not sure what's up with the censorship, but all you basically do once you sign up for an account is click through to Coach via E-bates, and it will give you back a percentage of what you spent on your purchase.  The percentage fluctuates, but I've seen it as high as 10% for Canadian E-bates on rare occasions.  I think USA gets even more sometimes.


----------



## donutsprinkles

I think because the 'bates competes with click-through revenue of TPF, it's been censored out to encourage clicking on TPF sponsors directly. It is the same reason that sponsor names in posts get hyperlinked with special affiliate codes of TPF. Non-sponsors that do not provide click-through revenue stream competition (certain department stores, for example), do not get hyperlinked. At least, that's my theory.

But thanks for the heads up! I need another purse like......like, I need another purse!


----------



## BeenBurned

bluesh4rk said:


> @BeenBurned , @whateve is correct. I didn't realize it "fuzzed" out that name automatically.





faintlymacabre said:


> Not sure what's up with the censorship, but all you basically do once you sign up for an account is click through to Coach via E-bates, and it will give you back a percentage of what you spent on your purchase.  The percentage fluctuates, but I've seen it as high as 10% for Canadian E-bates on rare occasions.  I think USA gets even more sometimes.





donutsprinkles said:


> I think because the 'bates competes with click-through revenue of TPF, it's been censored out to encourage clicking on TPF sponsors directly. It is the same reason that sponsor names in posts get hyperlinked with special affiliate codes of TPF. Non-sponsors that do not provide click-through revenue stream competition (certain department stores, for example), do not get hyperlinked. At least, that's my theory.
> 
> But thanks for the heads up! I need another purse like......like, I need another purse!


Sheesh! Thanks for explaining. I agreed with @faintlymacabre  and didn't see the issue but @donutsprinkles explanation makes perfect sense.


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeenBurned said:


> Here's another WWYD?
> 
> Would you let the seller know that the strap is fake? (Personally, I'd prefer to see a non-Coach generic strap than a fake. But it's on a genuine bag.)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/162733611146?ul_noapp=true


I'd tell her / him. I do when I see that.


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzanne B. said:


> I'd tell her / him. I do when I see that.


It looks like someone did it. Her description states that it's not the original strap.


----------



## Suzanne B.

faintlymacabre said:


> Not sure what's up with the censorship, but all you basically do once you sign up for an account is click through to Coach via E-bates, and it will give you back a percentage of what you spent on your purchase.  The percentage fluctuates, but I've seen it as high as 10% for Canadian E-bates on rare occasions.  I think USA gets even more sometimes.


They were offering 13% on Friday the 13th.....I think that's the largest I've ever the % back.


----------



## BeenBurned

Here's an unusual case where Coach made a mistake. I wonder how many sellers will be accused of selling a fake. 
Coach Round Coin Case w/Wrong # on Inside Tag

The item is a coin purse, style 87220. Although the tag that came with it is correct for the style, the label sewn inside is for a different style. 







The following is the tag sewn into the inside of the coin purse: 



But the following is what style 11727 looks like:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Good deal. Bloomingdales.com


----------



## MooMooVT

I wasn't sure were to post this & didn't want to start a new thread...

How do ya'll carry your keys? Mine are just loose on a split ring and I don't love them flopping around in my leather lined bags (I baby my bags). 

I've toyed with a Coach key case but that may be larger than I'd like. I tend toward smaller bags so looking for a compact solution. (Dinky's are my daily go-to) I've also poked around Etsy and seen some interesting options. Just thought I'd get some professional recommendations before making a decision. (Pics are more than welcome) TIA


----------



## Suzanne B.

MooMooVT said:


> I wasn't sure were to post this & didn't want to start a new thread...
> 
> How do ya'll carry your keys? Mine are just loose on a split ring and I don't love them flopping around in my leather lined bags (I baby my bags).
> 
> I've toyed with a Coach key case but that may be larger than I'd like. I tend toward smaller bags so looking for a compact solution. (Dinky's are my daily go-to) I've also poked around Etsy and seen some interesting options. Just thought I'd get some professional recommendations before making a decision. (Pics are more than welcome) TIA


Sorry, I can't help you there, I only carry one key and that's to my house. (My car only has a fob) When I once needed to carry a few other keys ( ones I didn't have to use on a daily basis) I kept them on a separate ring and stored them in a wristlet where I keep all small items.


----------



## MooMooVT

Suzanne B. said:


> Sorry, I can't help you there, I only carry one key and that's to my house. (My car only has a fob) When I once needed to carry a few other keys  I kept them on a separate ring and stored them in a wristlet where I keep all small items.


I do need to pare down the number of keys I carry daily. I have 4 house keys, 2 work keys, a car fob, & a bunch of reward cards I rarely use. Time to trim the fat.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I use a coin purse like Rexy or steggy


----------



## BeachBagGal

MooMooVT said:


> I wasn't sure were to post this & didn't want to start a new thread...
> 
> How do ya'll carry your keys? Mine are just loose on a split ring and I don't love them flopping around in my leather lined bags (I baby my bags).
> 
> I've toyed with a Coach key case but that may be larger than I'd like. I tend toward smaller bags so looking for a compact solution. (Dinky's are my daily go-to) I've also poked around Etsy and seen some interesting options. Just thought I'd get some professional recommendations before making a decision. (Pics are more than welcome) TIA



I mainly carry two keys : car and house. I have them on a flat, smaller handmade leather keychain with a design. I don’t like heavy, loud, bulky, or more than one keyring for my keys. My keys for work are carried separately and only when I’ll be working that day.


----------



## Lake Effect

MooMooVT said:


> I do need to pare down the number of keys I carry daily. I have 4 house keys, 2 work keys, a car fob, & a bunch of reward cards I rarely use. Time to trim the fat.


OMG you have just described my key ring situation!


----------



## MooMooVT

Lake Effect said:


> OMG you have just described my key ring situation!


It's even worse than I thought. It's really FIVE house keys (we really need to get the house re-keyed. We got 3 new doors in 2017), 2 work keys, plus the rewards cards.

I just ordered this from Etsy. I figure for < $20 I can't go too wrong. Worse case scenario I use this on our spare set. I can pare down to 3 house keys (for now) & 2 work keys (one is really a very small fob). My car fob I'll either attach to the D ring or let stand along.

We shall see. I just want to better organize my small bags and protect all of the various bags from my dirty & semi-sharp keys.

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## Lake Effect

MooMooVT said:


> It's even worse than I thought. It's really FIVE house keys (we really need to get the house re-keyed. We got 3 new doors in 2017), 2 work keys, plus the rewards cards.
> 
> I just ordered this from Etsy. I figure for < $20 I can't go too wrong. Worse case scenario I use this on our spare set. I can pare down to 3 house keys (for now) & 2 work keys (one is really a very small fob). My car fob I'll either attach to the D ring or let stand along.
> 
> We shall see. I just want to better organize my small bags and protect all of the various bags from my dirty & semi-sharp keys.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877310


Interesting. I may check back in with you down the road  to see how you like it.


----------



## donutsprinkles

2 house keys, 1 post box key, 1 car key. 

If I line them up right, they fit into my Gucci Swing Coin Key Case or Louis Vuitton Key Cles. I do not recommend the Coach Mini Skinny. I gifted my Coach Mini Skinny because after a year, the D-ring and leather loop that the keychain was attached to inside of the Mini Skinny began to stretch in shape and then poked up too much, making the pouch difficult to zip up. I would recommend a mini cloth pouch with a keychain, if you are worried about weight and keys scratching things.


----------



## Pagan

MooMooVT said:


> I do need to pare down the number of keys I carry daily. I have 4 house keys, 2 work keys, a car fob, & a bunch of reward cards I rarely use. Time to trim the fat.


Try Stocard app for your loyalty cards; then you can take all those cards out of your wallet. I couldn’t have downsized mu wallet without it.

I carry a Mickey six ring key case from Coach. I got it to avoid my keys scratching the suede in my Rogue. It holds three house keys, my Canada Post Superbox key and my security token to log into work from home. My car key fob is too big, but I can fit that in an inner pocket easily.


----------



## holiday123

Somebody really wants these hangtags! Wow! 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATHER-METAL-MEDIUM-NAME-TAG-SET-OF-2-BLACK-GOLD-NWOT-/263308072254

This seller has a ton of hangtags - so are they stealing these off bags or what?


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Somebody really wants these hangtags! Wow!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATHER-METAL-MEDIUM-NAME-TAG-SET-OF-2-BLACK-GOLD-NWOT-/263308072254
> 
> This seller has a ton of hangtags - so are they stealing these off bags or what?


I don't know what is going on there but both bidders look like shills. This MK got bid up high too: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KO...866475?hash=item3d4e03a3eb:g:2uYAAOSw0hlZMar4
These Selena Gomez tags: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SELE...470923?hash=item3d48a0504b:g:JeEAAOSwOudZvZpj
have a bidder that seems to be devoted to this seller too but isn't the same as the other bidders: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....3&bidtid=2086193962016&_trksid=p2471758.m4792


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I don't know what is going on there but both bidders look like shills. This MK got bid up high too: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KO...866475?hash=item3d4e03a3eb:g:2uYAAOSw0hlZMar4
> These Selena Gomez tags: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SELE...470923?hash=item3d48a0504b:g:JeEAAOSwOudZvZpj
> have a bidder that seems to be devoted to this seller too but isn't the same as the other bidders: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....3&bidtid=2086193962016&_trksid=p2471758.m4792


Wow 71% bid activity with that seller. Something is up.


----------



## spicestory

Does anyone know if coach.com will be doing a sale [that will be open/available to everyone] around Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday period? 
Or will the next coach.com sale come around early December?


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Somebody really wants these hangtags! Wow!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATHER-METAL-MEDIUM-NAME-TAG-SET-OF-2-BLACK-GOLD-NWOT-/263308072254
> 
> This seller has a ton of hangtags - so are they stealing these off bags or what?


I can't view the ebay link, because I am at work, but I can attest that the stores usually have a TON of hangtags and have let customers just take from them. They take them off of the defective bags. I once went in mentioning that I lost a black leather hangtag off of a bag, and the SA pulled out a big ol' bucket and dumped them all over the counter, it was insane how many were there. She told me to help myself. So I bet people probably have SA's who do that and then they sell them on ebay for a profit (I did not, for the record, sell the few I took).


----------



## whateve

spicestory said:


> Does anyone know if coach.com will be doing a sale [that will be open/available to everyone] around Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Cyber Monday period?
> Or will the next coach.com sale come around early December?


There is a 30% off event from November 17 through November 26. This might be invitation only, like a PCE. After that, SAS should be coming up.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> There is a 30% off event from November 17 through November 26. This might be invitation only, like a PCE. After that, SAS should be coming up.


I just got an email from my SA about this, and she said select 1941 items will be 30-40% off. I am curious what will be offered on sale. I am in the market for a slim/smaller sized wallet...


----------



## spicestory

whateve said:


> There is a 30% off event from November 17 through November 26. This might be invitation only, like a PCE. After that, SAS should be coming up.



@whateve - Thank you for the heads-up on the invitation only/PCE from November 17, as well as, the heads-up on the upcoming SAS afterwards! By the way, hope you don't mind my asking, but what does SAS stand for?


----------



## faintlymacabre

MooMooVT said:


> I wasn't sure were to post this & didn't want to start a new thread...
> 
> How do ya'll carry your keys? Mine are just loose on a split ring and I don't love them flopping around in my leather lined bags (I baby my bags).
> 
> I've toyed with a Coach key case but that may be larger than I'd like. I tend toward smaller bags so looking for a compact solution. (Dinky's are my daily go-to) I've also poked around Etsy and seen some interesting options. Just thought I'd get some professional recommendations before making a decision. (Pics are more than welcome) TIA



I use a LV 6-key holder, which can also accommodate a few cards slipped into the back.


----------



## Pagan

CoachMaven said:


> I just got an email from my SA about this, and she said select 1941 items will be 30-40% off. I am curious what will be offered on sale. I am in the market for a slim/smaller sized wallet...


When I was at the store picking up my tags yesterday, my SA told me about this. She said it's older items that are on sale at 30%. I'm trying to remember what she said...Swagger, the 1941 bucket style....I can't remember what else. Not Rogue, although she knows I'm not in the market for any more of those.


----------



## whateve

spicestory said:


> @whateve - Thank you for the heads-up on the invitation only/PCE from November 17, as well as, the heads-up on the upcoming SAS afterwards! By the way, hope you don't mind my asking, but what does SAS stand for?


No problem! SAS= semi annual sale.


----------



## whateve

Pagan said:


> When I was at the store picking up my tags yesterday, my SA told me about this. She said it's older items that are on sale at 30%. I'm trying to remember what she said...Swagger, the 1941 bucket style....I can't remember what else. Not Rogue, although she knows I'm not in the market for any more of those.


The card I received says leather creatures, rainbow bags, sparkle and shine... I've heard the coin pouches like Sharky will be included.


----------



## spicestory

whateve said:


> No problem! SAS= semi annual sale.


 @whateve - Thank you for the info!


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> The card I received says leather creatures, rainbow bags, sparkle and shine... I've heard the coin pouches like Sharky will be included.


Does this also include the ornaments???


----------



## Pagan

whateve said:


> The card I received says leather creatures, rainbow bags, sparkle and shine... I've heard the coin pouches like Sharky will be included.


That’s great! A lot of people are interested in those. I’d be in the market for a couple of the zip card cases if they drop in price; I bought each of my daughters a clutch for Christmas and they’d be great tucked inside.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Does this also include the ornaments???


I have no idea!


----------



## MooMooVT

My Metallic Orange Froggy is out for delivery!!! Fingers crossed it comes in before I leave for work at 12:30.


----------



## spicestory

Does anyone know what is the weight of the [boutique bag] Chelsea Crossbody (Style No. 56819) when it is empty? Does it feel heavy on the hand/crossbody when empty?


----------



## whateve

spicestory said:


> Does anyone know what is the weight of the [boutique bag] Chelsea Crossbody (Style No. 56819) when it is empty? Does it feel heavy on the hand/crossbody when empty?


I don't have this exact bag but I have the croc version, which if anything would weigh a bit more, I would think. Empty it weighs only 13 ounces, making it one of my lightest bags.


----------



## spicestory

whateve said:


> I don't have this exact bag but I have the croc version, which if anything would weigh a bit more, I would think. Empty it weighs only 13 ounces, making it one of my lightest bags.



@whateve - Thanks for the heads-up Great to hear that it is pretty light when empty


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I posted this question earlier not realizing it was a Clubhouse forum, but this may be more of just a general question.  I can't seem to delete it, so please forgive my double post.  Anyway, I'm just looking for some help.

I don't have a huge collection of bags, but what I do have, I try to not have similar overlap. I ran across the stone colored Mercer tea rose satchel on clearance at Macy's last weekend and was stunned at how beautiful it was. It's price is $330. In the store I was worried that it might be too similar in style and family color as my beechwood swagger, but now looking at them side, maybe it's silly I ever thought that.  I also really don't NEED another handbag or to spend the money around the holidays, but darn it, a week later and I'm still thinking about it!

Also, I live in the mid west and am not sure if I'd have to wait till spring to use it. Such a dilemma if I should get it, or just hold off becuase down the line I'm sure I'll run into another beautiful bag.


----------



## MooMooVT

I know there are some crazy bags out there for way more money than this one - but I just happened upon this puppy and had an "oh HELL no" moment. Thought I'd share my disgust... (And of course to each their own. I take heat for my love of my Furla Candy Satchel)


----------



## Suzanne B.

MooMooVT said:


> I know there are some crazy bags out there for way more money than this one - but I just happened upon this puppy and had an "oh HELL no" moment. Thought I'd share my disgust... (And of course to each their own. I take heat for my love of my Furla Candy Satchel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883330


So that's what happened to those jeans..........and to think I was going to give them to goodwill.


----------



## Suzanne B.

OhHelloDoll said:


> I posted this question earlier not realizing it was a Clubhouse forum, but this may be more of just a general question.  I can't seem to delete it, so please forgive my double post.  Anyway, I'm just looking for some help.
> 
> I don't have a huge collection of bags, but what I do have, I try to not have similar overlap. I ran across the stone colored Mercer tea rose satchel on clearance at Macy's last weekend and was stunned at how beautiful it was. It's price is $330. In the store I was worried that it might be too similar in style and family color as my beechwood swagger, but now looking at them side, maybe it's silly I ever thought that.  I also really don't NEED another handbag or to spend the money around the holidays, but darn it, a week later and I'm still thinking about it!
> 
> Also, I live in the mid west and am not sure if I'd have to wait till spring to use it. Such a dilemma if I should get it, or just hold off becuase down the line I'm sure I'll run into another beautiful bag.
> View attachment 3883162


They are not very similar to me. I have found from experience that if you are still thinking about it a week later, that it will haunt you until you buy it....or you'll end up with regrets. Buy it while you can, keep the tags on it until you are positive it's a bag for you, that way you have a return option. Spray the bag with a leather rain and stain protector and carry it all winter unless the weather is just too brutal. Some people find ways to protect them from the elements when going to and from your car to a building, like making a plastic cape for it.....just think outside of the box a bit for ideas.


----------



## Lake Effect

MooMooVT said:


> I know there are some crazy bags out there for way more money than this one - but I just happened upon this puppy and had an "oh HELL no" moment. Thought I'd share my disgust... (And of course to each their own. I take heat for my love of my Furla Candy Satchel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883330


Um, I am pretty sure my ex-hippie, prom-gown-sewing, older sister made this bag. In the 70’s**.  Co-sign With you on the ridiculous price.
**after she had first made the jeans into a skirt and wore it for two years.


----------



## Lake Effect

Side note: When I am on this site this week, I am getting the ads for Burberry eye wear. Is it me or are the young female models looking especially constipated? Is that the target market, young constipated females??


----------



## spicestory

I'm thinking about purchasing the Chelsea Crossbody bag, and I might be able to go into a coach boutique sometime early next week. I've never shopped in-store at Coach boutiques before, so I'm wondering is it normal to ask the SA for a brand new bag from the back (if I decide to make a purchase)?


----------



## popartist

spicestory said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing the Chelsea Crossbody bag, and I might be able to go into a coach boutique sometime early next week. I've never shopped in-store at Coach boutiques before, so I'm wondering is it normal to ask the SA for a brand new bag from the back (if I decided to make a purchase)?


Totally normal, at the boutiques I've bought at, it's standard practice without even asking them to do that.


----------



## spicestory

popartist said:


> Totally normal, at the boutiques I've bought at, it's standard practice without even asking them to do that.


@popartist - Thanks for the info


----------



## Chihua5

spicestory said:


> @popartist - Thanks for the info


Also ask them to box and gift wrap for you!


----------



## spicestory

Chihua5 said:


> Also ask them to box and gift wrap for you!


@Chihua5 - Ooh, is it a complimentary service in-store?


----------



## Chihua5

spicestory said:


> @Chihua5 - Ooh, is it a complimentary service in-store?


Yes it’s complimentary and the holiday ribbon and gift tag are adorable! Hopefully the store you are going to have those out already, otherwise it’s the standard brown ribbon.  The box is good to store your bag when not in use.


----------



## spicestory

Chihua5 said:


> Yes it’s complimentary and the holiday ribbon and gift tag are adorable! Hopefully the store you are going to have those out already, otherwise it’s the standard brown ribbon.  The box is good to store your bag when not in use.


@Chihua5 - Thanks for the info


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Suzanne B. said:


> They are not very similar to me. I have found from experience that if you are still thinking about it a week later, that it will haunt you until you buy it....or you'll end up with regrets. Buy it while you can, keep the tags on it until you are positive it's a bag for you, that way you have a return option. Spray the bag with a leather rain and stain protector and carry it all winter unless the weather is just too brutal. Some people find ways to protect them from the elements when going to and from your car to a building, like making a plastic cape for it.....just think outside of the box a bit for ideas.


Thank you for this!  That's my greatest fear, the regret that I let this one fall through the cracks, especially since I don't get this level of excitement over every bag I see.  Those are good tips too to protect the leather.


----------



## Suzanne B.

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thank you for this!  That's my greatest fear, the regret that I let this one fall through the cracks, especially since I don't get this level of excitement over every bag I see.  Those are good tips too to protect the leather.


You're welcome! I use Apple brand rain and stain guard and it works great. I'm sure other brands do too, I just have no experience with them. Google 'handbag raincoat' and see what shows up under images. You could buy or make your own and use all your bags in the winter months too. Btw, have you called Coach yet to see if they have any left in the warehouse? If they aren't on the website anymore, they still may have a few in stock.  If they do those should be included in the 30% off sale.


----------



## purseyak

I've bought my wife a chalk-white calf leather Mini Charlie Backpack (F59837 QBCHK) as a gift.  I am now wondering what leather-care supplies I should buy her to go with it, *especially since* she will likely carry it in the rain a bit.

I'm guessing Coach's own Cleaner and Moisturizer products are likely easy picks, but I was also trying to figure out:

1) Whether a water-repellent or protectant (maybe like Wilson's Leather & Suede Protector) might be needed
2) How often each product (cleaner/moisturizer/protectant) might need to be used

I had thought I'd post a new thread asking this question, but once I signed up for an account, I found out I have to post within 5 already-existing threads before I can create a new thread.  Therefore, I am posting this question in this thread instead, and hope I'm not too out-of-place doing so.


----------



## Suzanne B.

purseyak said:


> I've bought my wife a chalk-white calf leather Mini Charlie Backpack (F59837 QBCHK) as a gift.  I am now wondering what leather-care supplies I should buy her to go with it, *especially since* she will likely carry it in the rain a bit.
> 
> I'm guessing Coach's own Cleaner and Moisturizer products are likely easy picks, but I was also trying to figure out:
> 
> 1) Whether a water-repellent or protectant (maybe like Wilson's Leather & Suede Protector) might be needed
> 2) How often each product (cleaner/moisturizer/protectant) might need to be used
> 
> I had thought I'd post a new thread asking this question, but once I signed up for an account, I found out I have to post within 5 already-existing threads before I can create a new thread.  Therefore, I am posting this question in this thread instead, and hope I'm not too out-of-place doing so.


I would definitely recommend a rain and stain repellant. Especially since that is a chalk backpack. It can also help with color transfer.....blue jeans transferring color to white bags. Everybody has their favorite brands, mine is Apple for cleaner, conditioner (for newer bags) and the rain and stain guard. I have heard Wilson's is good too. How often to use would depend on how much the bag us used. Maybe someone else will chime in on the usage part.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Suzanne B. said:


> You're welcome! I use Apple brand rain and stain guard and it works great. I'm sure other brands do too, I just have no experience with them. Google 'handbag raincoat' and see what shows up under images. You could buy or make your own and use all your bags in the winter months too. Btw, have you called Coach yet to see if they have any left in the warehouse? If they aren't on the website anymore, they still may have a few in stock.  If they do those should be included in the 30% off sale.


I took the plunge and ordered the purse from Macy's.  It's actually 40% off there, but that's good to know about being able to call up Coach's warehouse to see about inventory - I've always just relied on the website and that's that.  We'll see if it is just as magical once I get it at home in my hands or not.  If I keep it, I put that Apple Rain and Stain in my Amazon list to buy.  I've had a couple tragedies with color transfer in the past I'd love to avoid.


----------



## Suzanne B.

OhHelloDoll said:


> I took the plunge and ordered the purse from Macy's.  It's actually 40% off there, but that's good to know about being able to call up Coach's warehouse to see about inventory - I've always just relied on the website and that's that.  We'll see if it is just as magical once I get it at home in my hands or not.  If I keep it, I put that Apple Rain and Stain in my Amazon list to buy.  I've had a couple tragedies with color transfer in the past I'd love to avoid.


Excellent! I hope it's a keeper!


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> Somebody really wants these hangtags! Wow!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/COACH-LEATHER-METAL-MEDIUM-NAME-TAG-SET-OF-2-BLACK-GOLD-NWOT-/263308072254
> 
> This seller has a ton of hangtags - so are they stealing these off bags or what?





whateve said:


> I don't know what is going on there but both bidders look like shills. This MK got bid up high too: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KO...866475?hash=item3d4e03a3eb:g:2uYAAOSw0hlZMar4
> These Selena Gomez tags: https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SELE...470923?hash=item3d48a0504b:g:JeEAAOSwOudZvZpj
> have a bidder that seems to be devoted to this seller too but isn't the same as the other bidders: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....3&bidtid=2086193962016&_trksid=p2471758.m4792





holiday123 said:


> Wow 71% bid activity with that seller. Something is up.


Nope, 100% of activity with the seller! 
http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....4&bidtid=2115737826016&_trksid=p2471758.m4792
And for the record, this seller has several "favorite" buyers.

ETA: Sorry I'm late to the discussion. I was playing catchup and didn't realize this was posted days ago.


----------



## BeenBurned

This listing made me laugh. If this bag is "vintage," what does that make me? 
*Vintage Coach New York Black Suede & Leather Tote Shoulder Bag Body D1420-32296*


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> This listing made me laugh. If this bag is "vintage," what does that make me?
> *Vintage Coach New York Black Suede & Leather Tote Shoulder Bag Body D1420-32296*



Antediluvian?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Coach


purseyak said:


> I've bought my wife a chalk-white calf leather Mini Charlie Backpack (F59837 QBCHK) as a gift.  I am now wondering what leather-care supplies I should buy her to go with it, *especially since* she will likely carry it in the rain a bit.
> 
> I'm guessing Coach's own Cleaner and Moisturizer products are likely easy picks, but I was also trying to figure out:
> 
> 1) Whether a water-repellent or protectant (maybe like Wilson's Leather & Suede Protector) might be needed
> 2) How often each product (cleaner/moisturizer/protectant) might need to be used
> 
> I had thought I'd post a new thread asking this question, but once I signed up for an account, I found out I have to post within 5 already-existing threads before I can create a new thread.  Therefore, I am posting this question in this thread instead, and hope I'm not too out-of-place doing so.


 Outlet has the coach leather cleaner and conditioner for $3 each! https://www.coachoutlet.com/store/mobile/the-november-22-event/accessories/product-care.html?LOC=BN


----------



## Lake Effect

Happy Leftovers/Making Turkey Soup Day to all!
I thought this was a throw pillow at first glance LOL
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...319998?hash=item4d682de4fe:g:IVcAAOSwg8taF59Z


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Happy Leftovers/Making Turkey Soup Day to all!
> I thought this was a throw pillow at first glance LOL
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...319998?hash=item4d682de4fe:g:IVcAAOSwg8taF59Z


I think that is one of those things they used to hold bracelets in the store.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Coach items have been so beautiful lately. I purchased about 10 items in the past 2 months. I find they are so much prettier than some of my Chanel and LV stuff. I sure hope they continue down this new lane. Picked up a few items for Black Friday, too.


----------



## TangerineKandy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Coach items have been so beautiful lately. I purchased about 10 items in the past 2 months. I find they are so much prettier than some of my Chanel and LV stuff. I sure hope they continue down this new lane. Picked up a few items for Black Friday, too.[emoji2]


I agree!!


----------



## MooMooVT

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Coach items have been so beautiful lately. I purchased about 10 items in the past 2 months. I find they are so much prettier than some of my Chanel and LV stuff. I sure hope they continue down this new lane. Picked up a few items for Black Friday, too.


Oh! Pics??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! Pics??


i've been posting "in action" shots of a few. i got Peanuts stuff, some tea rose tooling, a christie, a wallet, i got a bowery yesterday... i should do a collection shot


----------



## marissa214

I was in my local Belk store over the weekend and about lost my mind when I saw a medium ergo tote on the shelf!  My Belk never has Coach and I had to wonder what a 10 year old bag was going on their shelf!  I looked at the price and thought it was marked down to $117, but it was a bit scuffed up and missing its hang tag. I took it to customer service to see if they would discount it more and she said she could take another 15% off for $150. I said, wait a minute, I thought it was $117??  She said oh no, that says $177!  So I asked her if she knew that bag was 10 years old and asked where on earth they found it and she told me
It was a recent return. I asked what is your return policy?  She said 180 days with a receipt. I just told her that return was way over 180 days and walked away!  It was gorgeous but not $150 gorgeous when you can find ones just as nice on eBay for $50 or less.  I just keep wondering who had the guts to return that bag!  I guess it must have been with an incorrect receipt??


----------



## OhHelloDoll

marissa214 said:


> I was in my local Belk store over the weekend and about lost my mind when I saw a medium ergo tote on the shelf!  My Belk never has Coach and I had to wonder what a 10 year old bag was going on their shelf!  I looked at the price and thought it was marked down to $117, but it was a bit scuffed up and missing its hang tag. I took it to customer service to see if they would discount it more and she said she could take another 15% off for $150. I said, wait a minute, I thought it was $117??  She said oh no, that says $177!  So I asked her if she knew that bag was 10 years old and asked where on earth they found it and she told me
> It was a recent return. I asked what is your return policy?  She said 180 days with a receipt. I just told her that return was way over 180 days and walked away!  It was gorgeous but not $150 gorgeous when you can find ones just as nice on eBay for $50 or less.  I just keep wondering who had the guts to return that bag!  I guess it must have been with an incorrect receipt??


Well that's just crazy. I wonder how people get away with that. I had to look up what an ergo tote was and they are sure pretty. I especially like the ones marked as "convertible" with the handles that flapped over. I don't blame you for passing at that price when it's obviously used.


----------



## undecided45

A friend of mine gave me three large trash bags filled with bags she had owned over the years. Thought you guys would appreciate all of the Coach bags I found!  Some of them need some love, lost straps, or have missing hangtags, but it's a bit of a blast from the past!


----------



## BeachBagGal

undecided45 said:


> A friend of mine gave me three large trash bags filled with bags she had owned over the years. Thought you guys would appreciate all of the Coach bags I found!  Some of them need some love, lost straps, or have missing hangtags, but it's a bit of a blast from the past!



Oh wow what a fun treat! What is the yellow bag?


----------



## undecided45

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow what a fun treat! What is the yellow bag?


It's a small yellow clutch!


----------



## Lake Effect

Happy Weekend!
Anyone need a gift for the handy*person* that has it all??
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hamm...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Lake Effect

undecided45 said:


> A friend of mine gave me three large trash bags filled with bags she had owned over the years. Thought you guys would appreciate all of the Coach bags I found!  Some of them need some love, lost straps, or have missing hangtags, but it's a bit of a blast from the past!


Fun city! I’ll take that orangey-coral looking satchel (or is it red?) for a pop of color please!


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> Thank you! I'm sorry to hear that!


Hi tealocean. I thought I would move my comments off the AT thread, didn't want to bog it down.
I can attest that I have seen alot of fake Coach, especially at thrift shops over the years. And more recently, on the online selling auction sites. I may not be familiar with the abundance of styles the authenticators, but I do as much as I can to educate myself and follow the AT thread. And ask! Sometimes you can simply look at a bag and see the red flags, like the ID#, god-awful stitching, pleather , mis-matched seams, and my favorite, outer cell phone holders. LOL I am guessing that would be a flag for you as well!
Thank goodness for the authenticators, especially for the scary-good fakes! Which is why it is amazing that we have a group of women who do this for free, for the asking! And why I ask myself, if I am not able to ask them first (and sometimes I would get too lazy with late night bidding) or take photos when I am out shopping, can I live with spending this much money, or dealing with opening a snad case or return, if it is a fake.
Edited to add, I have seen other brands' AT threads, where there are requirements to post questions and on LV, where they only AT live auctions, no independent purchases, fyi. We are indeed, extremely fortunate.


----------



## Bambieee

*Deleted*


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Hi tealocean. I thought I would move my comments off the AT thread, didn't want to bog it down.
> I can attest that I have seen alot of fake Coach, especially at thrift shops over the years. And more recently, on the online selling auction sites. I may not be familiar with the abundance of styles the authenticators, but I do as much as I can to educate myself and follow the AT thread. And ask! Sometimes you can simply look at a bag and see the red flags, like the ID#, god-awful stitching, pleather , mis-matched seams, and my favorite, outer cell phone holders. LOL I am guessing that would be a flag for you as well!
> Thank goodness for the authenticators, especially for the scary-good fakes! Which is why it is amazing that we have a group of women who do this for free, for the asking! And why I ask myself, if I am not able to ask them first (and sometimes I would get too lazy with late night bidding) or take photos when I am out shopping, can I live with spending this much money, or dealing with opening a snad case or return, if it is a fake.
> Edited to add, I have seen other brands' AT threads, where there are requirements to post questions and on LV, where they only AT live auctions, no independent purchases, fyi. We are indeed, extremely fortunate.


Thank you so much for this!  The prices on ebay are surprisingly high for preloved, and I'm finding it is not very fun shopping there, but I'm  thankful for it. Most of the sellers have been honest and kind so far, but one raised the price when I asked about a bag. So I got a different one. Another hid the one damaged corner from every picture. I love that bag but feel cheated. I'll feel better shopping thrift stores where prices are crazy low and returns are local.  I am very thankful for the AT forum! What a huge kindness.


----------



## holiday123

I found a bunch of orders that were missing from my online profile. Turns out they used my Paypal email instead of the account I was logged onto's email to store the order.  There are 5 missing order#'s there.  Today I got a shipping notification to a 3rd email (not the one I gave my SA.)  I have no idea how they found that one. Strange.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I found a bunch of orders that were missing from my online profile. Turns out they used my Paypal email instead of the account I was logged onto's email to store the order.  There are 5 missing order#'s there.  Today I got a shipping notification to a 3rd email (not the one I gave my SA.)  I have no idea how they found that one. Strange.


I've gotten the shipping notification in a different email than the one I used to place the order too!


----------



## BeenBurned

Wow, this is one optimistic seller! 

$2,000 for a MFF diaper bag/multi function bag that doesn't even include the changing pad (and it's not disclosed as missing). 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Auth...404948?hash=item3f95842494:g:F~kAAOSwIhtamLeV

Style 13803 - The most expensive one sold for $280 and was NWt and complete!


----------



## tlatrice

I have a question about bag charms.  Do you guys buy charms for a specific bag or do you buy a charm that you like and when you change bags you move the charm too?

I'm loving the coach teddy bear charms. So far I only have one (the hologram one) but I just saw a black metal one and I'm thinking about getting the silver and gold ones as well.  But would that be 'bag charm overload'?  (I have a feeling you guys are going to say NO it's NOT overload )


----------



## whateve

tlatrice said:


> I have a question about bag charms.  Do you guys buy charms for a specific bag or do you buy a charm that you like and when you change bags you move the charm too?
> 
> I'm loving the coach teddy bear charms. So far I only have one (the hologram one) but I just saw a black metal one and I'm thinking about getting the silver and gold ones as well.  But would that be 'bag charm overload'?  (I have a feeling you guys are going to say NO it's NOT overload )


I'm not the person to answer your question as I have 225 charms! I have the hologram one and the black one. I already am using the hologram one, and if I had seen it first, I probably wouldn't have gotten the black. The thing is - if you really love them, you have to get them now as they won't be around very long. I have charms I use for specific bags. Very few charms I use on multiple bags. When a charm looks like it was made for a bag, I leave it on the bag. The rest I have hanging on my wall or in clear plastic boxes so I can see them easily when I'm looking for a charm. I have some bags that work with lots of my charms and I pick one to fit my mood or the occasion.


----------



## tealocean

tlatrice said:


> I have a question about bag charms.  Do you guys buy charms for a specific bag or do you buy a charm that you like and when you change bags you move the charm too?
> 
> I'm loving the coach teddy bear charms. So far I only have one (the hologram one) but I just saw a black metal one and I'm thinking about getting the silver and gold ones as well.  But would that be 'bag charm overload'?  (I have a feeling you guys are going to say NO it's NOT overload )


I've just started using charms, and have 2 Coach charms: pink and red tea roses. I have a couple other charms from amazon that are seasonal. I think having a couple colors you love is a great idea since you like using charms and really love the teddy bears. Do you think you'll get tired of them or do you usually just grow fonder of the beautiful & familiar?


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I'm not the person to answer your question as I have 225 charms! I have the hologram one and the black one. I already am using the hologram one, and if I had seen it first, I probably wouldn't have gotten the black. The thing is - if you really love them, you have to get them now as they won't be around very long. I have charms I use for specific bags. Very few charms I use on multiple bags. When a charm looks like it was made for a bag, I leave it on the bag. The rest I have hanging on my wall or in clear plastic boxes so I can see them easily when I'm looking for a charm. I have some bags that work with lots of my charms and I pick one to fit my mood or the occasion.


I wish I could see this! I found an old thread with pictures of organizing charms. All of mine are in a tiny box right now with my one soft charm separating all the rest, but I like the idea of hanging them up.


----------



## tlatrice

tealocean said:


> I've just started using charms, and have 2 Coach charms: pink and red tea roses. I have a couple other charms from amazon that are seasonal. I think having a couple colors you love is a great idea since you like using charms and really love the teddy bears. Do you think you'll get tired of them or do you usually just grow fonder of the beautiful & familiar?



I would for sure grow fonder of it. I've already named him Patches but am thinking about changing it to Spike since he has a spike for an eye, the gold one has a Star eye (and would be called Star) and the silver has what appears to be a turnlock (no name for it yet).  The black one would be called Onyx or simply Black. . Once I've named it, it's mine forever!


----------



## tlatrice

tealocean said:


> I wish I could see this! I found an old thread with pictures of organizing charms. All of mine are in a tiny box right now with my one soft charm separating all the rest, but I like the idea of hanging them up.



I'd like to see this too!  Was it a coach thread?


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> I wish I could see this! I found an old thread with pictures of organizing charms. All of mine are in a tiny box right now with my one soft charm separating all the rest, but I like the idea of hanging them up.


 I mostly hang the leather ones. These are cafe rods. The boxes I use are those for sorting beads and other things.


----------



## tlatrice

OMG!  That is awesome!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BagsRGreat

whateve said:


> I mostly hang the leather ones. These are cafe rods. The boxes I use are those for sorting beads and other things.
> View attachment 4002390
> View attachment 4002392


Now that's a bag charm collection!  I have only three, so far -- a black feather charm with pearls and tigers eye, a beige and orange tea rose, and a Keith Haring black, barking dog.  They are so much fun, and I also tend to choose a charm for a particular bag.


----------



## tealocean

View attachment 4002390
View attachment 4002392

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


tlatrice said:


> I would for sure grow fonder of it. I've already named him Patches but am thinking about changing it to Spike since he has a spike for an eye, the gold one has a Star eye (and would be called Star) and the silver has what appears to be a turnlock (no name for it yet).  The black one would be called Onyx or simply Black. . Once I've named it, it's mine forever!





tlatrice said:


> I'd like to see this too!  Was it a coach thread?





whateve said:


> I mostly hang the leather ones. These are cafe rods. The boxes I use are those for sorting beads and other things.
> View attachment 4002390
> View attachment 4002392



tlatrice, that sounds like you will enjoy them for a long time! 

I did a general search on the forum for storing charms (or fobs?) a while ago. 

Whateve, This is a great idea! Thanks for pictures of how you store & display your bag charms!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I mostly hang the leather ones. These are cafe rods. The boxes I use are those for sorting beads and other things.
> View attachment 4002390
> View attachment 4002392


Oh my goodness, so many cute charms! I see a happy pink strawberry. Why are fruit charms so cute?


----------



## Suzanne B.

...


----------



## Suzanne B.

tealocean said:


> I wish I could see this! I found an old thread with pictures of organizing charms. All of mine are in a tiny box right now with my one soft charm separating all the rest, but I like the idea of hanging them up.





tlatrice said:


> I would for sure grow fonder of it. I've already named him Patches but am thinking about changing it to Spike since he has a spike for an eye, the gold one has a Star eye (and would be called Star) and the silver has what appears to be a turnlock (no name for it yet).  The black one would be called Onyx or simply Black. . Once I've named it, it's mine forever!


You can find more ways we've displayed and stored our fob collections in the keychain / fob clubhouse thread......plus there's a lot of fob eye candy in there. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-fob-addict-central-key-ring-clubhouse.765927/


----------



## tealocean

@Suzanne B.  Thank you for this!


----------



## Suzanne B.

tealocean said:


> @Suzanne B.  Thank you for this!


You're welcome! When I started collecting I went through a couple of threads on here, drooling and taking notes on which ones I wanted to find. Several hundred fobs later, I really no longer have a want list and there's only 2 or 3 fobs I still want. I had about half of my collection displayed on several huge cork boards, but I got tired of keeping them dusted, so now I just have a selection of my favourites displayed in glass fronted shadow boxes and the rest stored.


----------



## Pagan

I have a few bag charms, but nothing like the collections displayed here. I've only gotten dupes of two; the leather tea rose charm (I have it in both black and chalk) and two Laduree charms (similar, but a different size and colour). Other than that, I just have a few. I like having them, but I only buy with a certain bag or bags in mind. Some I leave on permanently (like a navy tassel on my Soft Swagger), but most I take off and keep stored. Some of my favourites (leather Sharky, Studded Tea Rose, Mixed Icons) aren't really corporate friendly so I tend to take them off the bag if I'm carrying it to work. I probably have about 10 in total. I might add the odd one here or there, but I don't see myself ever building a large collection.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pagan said:


> I have a few bag charms, but nothing like the collections displayed here. I've only gotten dupes of two; the leather tea rose charm (I have it in both black and chalk) and two Laduree charms (similar, but a different size and colour). Other than that, I just have a few. I like having them, but I only buy with a certain bag or bags in mind. Some I leave on permanently (like a navy tassel on my Soft Swagger), but most I take off and keep stored. Some of my favourites (leather Sharky, Studded Tea Rose, Mixed Icons) aren't really corporate friendly so I tend to take them off the bag if I'm carrying it to work. I probably have about 10 in total. I might add the odd one here or there, but I don't see myself ever building a large collection.


Ditto I collect bags not keyrings


----------



## tlatrice

For some reason, I can't see any pictures. I've tried checking purse forum on my phone and my computer and I can't see pictures on either one!


----------



## Bambieee

I came across this video of a YouTuber with her new Coach bag and omg I've never seen it in motion so gorgeous. The monogram print actually looks great here. Just thought I'd share her review:


----------



## shillinggirl88

tlatrice said:


> For some reason, I can't see any pictures. I've tried checking purse forum on my phone and my computer and I can't see pictures on either one!


I've been having that issue too!


----------



## tlatrice

shillinggirl88 said:


> I've been having that issue too!


It just started last night for me.  So sad.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Yep I think same for me - yesterday.  Cannot see on phone or laptop!


tlatrice said:


> It just started last night for me.  So sad.[/


----------



## BeenBurned

tlatrice said:


> For some reason, I can't see any pictures. I've tried checking purse forum on my phone and my computer and I can't see pictures on either one!





shillinggirl88 said:


> I've been having that issue too!





tlatrice said:


> It just started last night for me.  So sad.





shillinggirl88 said:


> Yep I think same for me - yesterday.  Cannot see on phone or laptop!


If you are both have image issues, I suspect you aren't alone. 

You might want to post here and ask @Vlad for advice: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/feedback-dropbox.6/


----------



## Vlad

All fixed!


----------



## toujours*chic

BeenBurned said:


> If you are both have image issues, I suspect you aren't alone.
> 
> You might want to post here and ask @Vlad for advice:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/feedback-dropbox.6/


Yes, I am having problems too. Just emailed Vlad. I am still unable to see images- Boo


----------



## elvisfan4life

toujours*chic said:


> Yes, I am having problems too. Just emailed Vlad. I am still unable to see images- Boo


I Cant either


----------



## whateve

Vlad said:


> All fixed!


Still not fixed. I can see some but not all. 
For example, I posted these yesterday: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-coach-chat-thread.396808/page-406#post-32129845
They were viewable when I posted them and a few hours later, they disappeared.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Still not fixed. I can see some but not all.
> For example, I posted these yesterday: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-coach-chat-thread.396808/page-406#post-32129845
> They were viewable when I posted them and a few hours later, they disappeared.


I'm seeing your images, @whateve.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'm seeing your images, @whateve.


Aha! Now I am!


----------



## whateve

Vlad said:


> All fixed!





whateve said:


> Still not fixed. I can see some but not all.
> For example, I posted these yesterday: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-coach-chat-thread.396808/page-406#post-32129845
> They were viewable when I posted them and a few hours later, they disappeared.


It seems to be fixed now.


----------



## BagsRGreat

whateve said:


> Still not fixed. I can see some but not all.
> For example, I posted these yesterday: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-coach-chat-thread.396808/page-406#post-32129845
> They were viewable when I posted them and a few hours later, they disappeared.


Exactly, Whateve.  Right after I saw your wonderful bag charm photos, I lost the ability to see any other pictures on this site.  It seems that your bag charm images crashed the system with so very many pixels! Just kidding, of course.


----------



## whateve

BagsRGreat said:


> Exactly, Whateve.  Right after I saw your wonderful bag charm photos, I lost the ability to see any other pictures on this site.  It seems that your bag charm images crashed the system with so very many pixels! Just kidding, of course.


that makes me feel very powerful!


----------



## tealocean

Pagan said:


> I have a few bag charms, but nothing like the collections displayed here. I've only gotten dupes of two; the leather tea rose charm (I have it in both black and chalk) and two Laduree charms (similar, but a different size and colour). Other than that, I just have a few. I like having them, but I only buy with a certain bag or bags in mind. Some I leave on permanently (like a navy tassel on my Soft Swagger), but most I take off and keep stored. Some of my favourites (leather Sharky, Studded Tea Rose, Mixed Icons) aren't really corporate friendly so I tend to take them off the bag if I'm carrying it to work. I probably have about 10 in total. I might add the odd one here or there, but I don't see myself ever building a large collection.


I don't see myself with a large collection either, but I didn't see myself with more than a bag or two either!  I am relieved to know that I'm not the only not-so-young woman that has some glittery charms!  There' glitter on the 2 tea rose ones from FOS, but they're not blinding like the sparkles I found on amazon!


----------



## tealocean

tlatrice said:


> For some reason, I can't see any pictures. I've tried checking purse forum on my phone and my computer and I can't see pictures on either one!


When that happened, a warning said the site was not secure.


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay, I really need to get off this blog, I keep, oh, one more post lol. I was looking for the post with the pink suede Bleeker haversack and on the same page was this; and I forgot all about this gem!! 


houseof999 said:


> View attachment 3583400
> View attachment 3583401
> 
> 
> It's hard to capture this color y'all! [emoji28]


I'd love it in whatever shade it is!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, I really need to get off this blog, I keep, oh, one more post lol. I was looking for the post with the pink suede Bleeker haversack and on the same page was this; and I forgot all about this gem!! [emoji813]
> 
> I'd love it in whatever shade it is!


It's orange color but definitely hard to capture and it's super hard to find. I'm still looking for the unicorn white leather version of the bag.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I am dying waiting for shipping confirmations, from both JAX and FOS!  *falls over*


----------



## shillinggirl88

faintlymacabre said:


> I am dying waiting for shipping confirmations, from both JAX and FOS!  *falls over*


It's always hard isn't it?


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> I am dying waiting for shipping confirmations, from both JAX and FOS!  *falls over*


Still nothing? I just got my bags yesterday.


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> Still nothing? I just got my bags yesterday.


My outlet package just started moving yesterday. My strap from JAX just shows "ready for UPS", but I'm happy enough that it didn't also get cancelled.


----------



## houseof999

1941 duffle $160+shipping.. getting away.  I think it's the dark turqoise color. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152948878964


----------



## anthrosphere

I found this bag at NR today. It is from Steve Madden. Look familiar?


----------



## Syren

anthrosphere said:


> I found this bag at NR today. It is from Steve Madden. Look familiar?


Please tell me it’s name is SMogue lol


----------



## marissa214

houseof999 said:


> 1941 duffle $160+shipping.. getting away.  I think it's the dark turqoise color.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152948878964



I was watching this and was going to bid last week but was teaching a class and didn’t get my bid in!  I got it on the relist though.


----------



## houseof999

marissa214 said:


> I was watching this and was going to bid last week but was teaching a class and didn’t get my bid in!  I got it on the relist though.


Yay! Congrats! Good score!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Has anyone outside of the USA made an order from Saks before?  What a headache!

They use Borderfree to get the packages from the US to other countries, and nearly gave me a heart attack when I saw that my purchase was being sent to an address in Illinois instead of to the address I supplied.  My billing details (including credit card number!) were also totally off!!  They should at least warn you that this is going to happen, if they can't make it so that these misleading details aren't displayed to the end user.

Then, my package arrives at the Borderfree distribution location, and someone from DHL calls me and tells me there is NO ADDRESS on it.  WTF.  Good thing Borderfree didn't also lose my phone number!

I'm not impressed with the Borderfree thing so far.


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

faintlymacabre said:


> Has anyone outside of the USA made an order from Saks before?  What a headache!
> 
> They use Borderfree to get the packages from the US to other countries, and nearly gave me a heart attack when I saw that my purchase was being sent to an address in Illinois instead of to the address I supplied.  My billing details (including credit card number!) were also totally off!!  They should at least warn you that this is going to happen, if they can't make it so that these misleading details aren't displayed to the end user.
> 
> Then, my package arrives at the Borderfree distribution location, and someone from DHL calls me and tells me there is NO ADDRESS on it.  WTF.  Good thing Borderfree didn't also lose my phone number!
> 
> I'm not impressed with the Borderfree thing so far.



I experienced this too, ordering from Canada. I freaked out when I saw where my item was being shipped, and had to call customer service to get an explanation. In the end it was okay though.


----------



## houseof999

This is a gorgeous market tote with the Yankee floral print inside, with a wallet! Getting away at $115 free shipping too! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112895585895


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> This is a gorgeous market tote with the Yankee floral print inside, with a wallet! Getting away at $115 free shipping too!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112895585895


Did anyone here get it? I really want a market tote "someday".


----------



## marissa214

houseof999 said:


> Yay! Congrats! Good score!



It’s here!  Well, it’s been here but I’ve had company and not had a chance to post about it. Is this dark turquoise?  It’s so beautiful!  It matches my teal Longchamp.


----------



## houseof999

marissa214 said:


> It’s here!  Well, it’s been here but I’ve had company and not had a chance to post about it. Is this dark turquoise?  It’s so beautiful!  It matches my teal Longchamp.
> 
> View attachment 4025362


Yeah it's the dark turquoise color. I personally think it looks green. But I love the color regardless of what Coach calls it! [emoji4]


----------



## houseof999

Green Coach Ace $112 on Mercari. I think I see a small oily stain on it though there seller doesn't mention it.


----------



## marissa214

houseof999 said:


> Yeah it's the dark turquoise color. I personally think it looks green. But I love the color regardless of what Coach calls it! [emoji4]



I agree - it’s slightly blue-er than a forest green.  It’s in amazing condition and is only missing the 1941 hangtag. It’s love!  [emoji7]


----------



## CoachMaven

Found this hard to find item on Ebay for a pretty good price if anyone was looking for a kisslock: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Kiss...228610?hash=item2cd21628c2:g:zbgAAOSwLdBaIk-4


----------



## CoachMaven

I see someone bought it, I hope it was a TPF member!


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> I see someone bought it, I hope it was a TPF member!


I don't trust that seller. He/she had fake kisslocks bags before.


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> I don't trust that seller. He/she had fake kisslocks bags before.


 How do they have 100% positive ratings!? That's crap!


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> How do they have 100% positive ratings!? That's crap!


I don't know but it's annoying. I just cancelled a sale from a buyer who had positive feedback. But if you read the reviews they aren't positive! I don't know how the sellers can show a plus sign next to a bad review. [emoji35]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I don't know but it's annoying. I just cancelled a sale from a buyer who had positive feedback. But if you read the reviews they aren't positive! I don't know how the sellers can show a plus sign next to a bad review. [emoji35]


Sellers have to leave positive feedback for buyers. Sometimes the words will be negative but even that isn't allowed. Buyers may leave positive feedback for a seller who sold them a fake because the seller was quick to give them a full refund.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Sellers have to leave positive feedback for buyers. Sometimes the words will be negative but even that isn't allowed. Buyers may leave positive feedback for a seller who sold them a fake because the seller was quick to give them a full refund.


I don't get it. Why can't seller leave bad review if the buyer was terrible?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I don't get it. Why can't seller leave bad review if the buyer was terrible?


Ebay changed it years ago so buyers can only receive positive feedback. There is no way for sellers to warn other sellers about a bad buyer. It's best not to leave feedback at all. You can report the buyer to ebay, but nothing will happen unless ebay gets multiple reports about a bad buyer.


----------



## CoachMaven

houseof999 said:


> I don't know but it's annoying. I just cancelled a sale from a buyer who had positive feedback. But if you read the reviews they aren't positive! I don't know how the sellers can show a plus sign next to a bad review. [emoji35]


That's shady! I do look at the comments when I consider buying, and I also check out how many times are they sellers vs. buyers because they may have fantastic feedback as a buyer, but selling would be more important to me. I'd love to know how they do away with poor feedback though, unless they somehow convinced Ebay it was an ignorant buyer....


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> That's shady! I do look at the comments when I consider buying, and I also check out how many times are they sellers vs. buyers because they may have fantastic feedback as a buyer, but selling would be more important to me. I'd love to know how they do away with poor feedback though, unless they somehow convinced Ebay it was an ignorant buyer....


In order to determine how good a buyer is, look at the feedback left for others. If the buyer complains a lot in the feedback, or mentions that the seller is good to work with, or there is a lot of revised feedback, those are warning signs.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Ebay changed it years ago so buyers can only receive positive feedback. There is no way for sellers to warn other sellers about a bad buyer. It's best not to leave feedback at all. You can report the buyer to ebay, but nothing will happen unless ebay gets multiple reports about a bad buyer.


I'm wish there was a way to warn sellers!  This is my 3rd listing (3 different items) that I accepted a best offer and the buyer didn't pay.  Also, I won an auction and 5 business days later, no shipping, no communication!  So Ebay is sending out coupons/ebay bucks incentives to try to drum up business, but then you get dead beat buyers and sellers who can't be bothered to complete the transaction.  Just leads to more frustration with Ebay! 

Oh and my mom did a buy it now on a keychain and the seller messaged her asking for $3.30 more in postage because she didn't calculate correctly!  They ended up canceling the transaction (because why would my mom pay more than listed?) and the seller relisted with the same incorrect ($0.79) shipping.  SMH!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> I'm wish there was a way to warn sellers!  This is my 3rd listing (3 different items) that I accepted a best offer and the buyer didn't pay.  Also, I won an auction and 5 business days later, no shipping, no communication!  So Ebay is sending out coupons/ebay bucks incentives to try to drum up business, but then you get dead beat buyers and sellers who can't be bothered to complete the transaction.  Just leads to more frustration with Ebay!
> 
> Oh and my mom did a buy it now on a keychain and the seller messaged her asking for $3.30 more in postage because she didn't calculate correctly!  They ended up canceling the transaction (because why would my mom pay more than listed?) and the seller relisted with the same incorrect ($0.79) shipping.  SMH!


Your mom shouldn't have agreed to the cancellation. If she hadn't, she could have left negative feedback. The seller can't ask for more postage. It is her responsibility to list it correctly. No one can send a package with tracking for 79 cents! 

I list almost everything at BINs with immediate payment required so I don't have to deal with deadbeat buyers.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Your mom shouldn't have agreed to the cancellation. If she hadn't, she could have left negative feedback. The seller can't ask for more postage. It is her responsibility to list it correctly. No one can send a package with tracking for 79 cents!
> 
> I list almost everything at BINs with immediate payment required so I don't have to deal with deadbeat buyers.


She did pay, so I wonder if she can leave feedback? It wasn't until afterwards that an email came asking for more postage!  That and when I went in and looked at what she bought, the keychain was missing the 2nd keyring and mini hangtag!

I'm always hesitant to leave bad feedback because I don't want future sellers judging my "feedback left for others."

I'm about to edit all my listings to just buy it now.  I already have immediate payment required, but am always open to offers.  3 deadbeat buyers in a row just ruined that lol!


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> She did pay, so I wonder if she can leave feedback? It wasn't until afterwards that an email came asking for more postage!  That and when I went in and looked at what she bought, the keychain was missing the 2nd keyring and mini hangtag!
> 
> I'm always hesitant to leave bad feedback because I don't want future sellers judging my "feedback left for others."
> 
> I'm about to edit all my listings to just buy it now.  I already have immediate payment required, but am always open to offers.  3 deadbeat buyers in a row just ruined that lol!


I believe it depends on the reason for the cancellation and if she agreed to it. If the cancellation says buyer request, I don't think she can leave feedback.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone have any advice? I placed an order through a 3rd party seller on Amazon. UPS says a signature is required but that I can't have it transferred to my local UPS store for pickup like I usually do. Well I decided to just stay home and sign for it this afternoon. I missed it! They attempted delivery at 10am when my window was listed between 1:15-3:15. I can't stay home all day tomorrow to wait for it again. My only options listed online are send it to a neighbor (I don't know anyone well enough to do that) or return to sender. Am I really just out of options? I have never had such a problem with UPS before.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Anyone have any advice? I placed an order through a 3rd party seller on Amazon. UPS says a signature is required but that I can't have it transferred to my local UPS store for pickup like I usually do. Well I decided to just stay home and sign for it this afternoon. I missed it! They attempted delivery at 10am when my window was listed between 1:15-3:15. I can't stay home all day tomorrow to wait for it again. My only options listed online are send it to a neighbor (I don't know anyone well enough to do that) or return to sender. Am I really just out of options? I have never had such a problem with UPS before.


You can call UPS and reschedule delivery for when you are home. Why would they let you send it to a neighbor and not let you transfer to a UPS store? What if the UPS store is your neighbor? lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> You can call UPS and reschedule delivery for when you are home. Why would they let you send it to a neighbor and not let you transfer to a UPS store? What if the UPS store is your neighbor? lol


They said I have to pay to pick a specific scheduled time which irked me the wrong way. They said only the neighbors next door to me were allowed, so my friends that are 3 houses down don't qualify. None of this makes any sense and is annoying the crap out of me. I always reroute stuff to my local UPS store or my Dads business when a signature is required.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> They said I have to pay to pick a specific scheduled time which irked me the wrong way. They said only the neighbors next door to me were allowed, so my friends that are 3 houses down don't qualify. None of this makes any sense and is annoying the crap out of me. I always reroute stuff to my local UPS store or my Dads business when a signature is required.


I think this happened to me once when I sold something. There is something about the way the label was purchased that makes it impossible to reroute the package. I don't think even the seller can intervene to change it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I think this happened to me once when I sold something. There is something about the way the label was purchased that makes it impossible to reroute the package. I don't think even the seller can intervene to change it.


Ugh, guess I might have to change plans so I can wait for the UPS truck all day. They show up anywhere from 10-7 here even when I have a delivery window set. My only other option is just return to sender.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I just got all excited thinking they were redelivering today but no such luck. A UPS truck was just parked out on the road right in front of my house for over 5 minutes then left. What the heck?!


----------



## Teagaggle

I don't know if this will help in your current situation, but I had this problem a few years ago and eventually signed up for "UPS My Choice". It's free and allows me to have more control over deliveries. I get notifications via email when something is being delivered to me (usually a few days in advance). It shows who it's from, the tracking number, the date of delivery, etc. I also have the option to then intervene and indicate where I want things delivered to. I've had things rerouted to my work address as well as to a UPS Store. I would strongly consider it if that seems like something that you would be interested in.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I think this happened to me once when I sold something. There is something about the way the label was purchased that makes it impossible to reroute the package. I don't think even the seller can intervene to change it.


I believe it is called "direct delivery only" and that prevents the buyer from re-routing the package.  It is a way a seller would keep their paypal seller protections because when a package is forwarded or re-directed, the paypal protection is void.  Not sure why an Amazon seller would pay for the feature though.  I also thought it prevented it from being delivered to a neighbor, so maybe it wasn't used in this case...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> I don't know if this will help in your current situation, but I had this problem a few years ago and eventually signed up for "UPS My Choice". It's free and allows me to have more control over deliveries. I get notifications via email when something is being delivered to me (usually a few days in advance). It shows who it's from, the tracking number, the date of delivery, etc. I also have the option to then intervene and indicate where I want things delivered to. I've had things rerouted to my work address as well as to a UPS Store. I would strongly consider it if that seems like something that you would be interested in.


I have UPS My Choice plus a business account but it's still not letting me change it


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I buy and sell Coach bags on Ebay and I recently noticed the seller rychj selling older style purses NWT?  How can you access that many older style purses that are new with tags?  Just curious?


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I buy and sell Coach bags on Ebay and I recently noticed the seller rychj selling older style purses NWT?  How can you access that many older style purses that are new with tags?  Just curious?


It's hard to know. Some sellers sell from their own collection. They may have found an estate sale.


----------



## holiday123

E-BATES is 13% back today for Friday the 13th


----------



## tlatrice

Has anyone been able to have ALL the hardware replaced on an  Alpine Moss Burough?  I'm watching one on ebay but the metal has that pitting and it looks like all the hardware, not just the zipper pulls.  Just wondering if I buy it will Coach replace the hardware?  I really want this color.  Since this seems like an issue with color, I'm wondering should I just buy it anyway.

Any advice???

NOT MY PIC:
View attachment 4032252

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## whateve

tlatrice said:


> Has anyone been able to have ALL the hardware replaced on an  Alpine Moss Burough?  I'm watching one on ebay but the metal has that pitting and it looks like all the hardware, not just the zipper pulls.  Just wondering if I buy it will Coach replace the hardware?  I really want this color.  Since this seems like an issue with color, I'm wondering should I just buy it anyway.
> 
> Any advice???
> 
> NOT MY PIC:
> View attachment 4032252


[/QUOTE]
I really don't think they would replace all the hardware.


----------



## tlatrice

I really don't think they would replace all the hardware.[/QUOTE]

  I should have known.  Do you think it's worth it to buy it anyway? Some have said that the pitting isn't noticeable from a distance.  I'm wondering if it's something that will bother me once I get it.


----------



## meepabeep

holiday123 said:


> She did pay, so I wonder if she can leave feedback? It wasn't until afterwards that an email came asking for more postage!  That and when I went in and looked at what she bought, the keychain was missing the 2nd keyring and mini hangtag!
> 
> I'm always hesitant to leave bad feedback because I don't want future sellers judging my "feedback left for others."
> 
> I'm about to edit all my listings to just buy it now.  I already have immediate payment required, but am always open to offers.  3 deadbeat buyers in a row just ruined that lol!



I'm hesitant to leave negative feedback too, but I did once, and I hope no one judges me because of it. It was definitely justified. The seller (a newbie with 1 feedback, I should've known, but I gave them a chance) never sent the item, and never responded to messages, so after 2 weeks I left the feedback. I actually felt bad, but I thought others buyers needed to know.  A week after I left the negative, she finally contacted me, and said that she didn't know it sold because eBay "glitched". Yeah right.


----------



## Lake Effect

Random note, I would really like the Gucci Hallucination ad to Just. Move. On. 
I would almost rather the period proof panties ads. Almost.
Well, I guess I have to pay for my Coach chat here one way or another!


----------



## Lucylu29

Lake Effect said:


> Random note, I would really like the Gucci Hallucination ad to Just. Move. On.
> I would almost rather the period proof panties ads. Almost.
> Well, I guess I have to pay for my Coach chat here one way or another!



What's up with these large ads on the app anyway? Have they been here for a while? I've been out of the US for a few months and yesterday on my layover in Houston coming back into the country, I opened up the TPF app and these large ads just popped out at me! I wasn't sure if it's a new thing or something that is unique to the US. I understand the bills have to be paid, but the ad's large pictures popping out at you right smack dab in the middle of everything as you scroll through the list of threads kind of takes the fun away!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lake Effect said:


> Random note, I would really like the Gucci Hallucination ad to Just. Move. On.
> I would almost rather the period proof panties ads. Almost.
> Well, I guess I have to pay for my Coach chat here one way or another!


Oh God! You and me both!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lucylu29 said:


> What's up with these large ads on the app anyway? Have they been here for a while? I've been out of the US for a few months and yesterday on my layover in Houston coming back into the country, I opened up the TPF app and these large ads just popped out at me! I wasn't sure if it's a new thing or something that is unique to the US. I understand the bills have to be paid, but the ad's large pictures popping out at you right smack dab in the middle of everything as you scroll through the list of threads kind of takes the fun away!


IKR. That guy’s suit is starting to give me a headache.


----------



## houseof999

NWT orange legacy duffle $60

https://bnc.lt/focc/vRv5c2AlbM

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseof999

Is anyone wanting an ivy Charlie? Pre-owned EUC $179 NMA

https://bnc.lt/focc/aZe1pTHudM

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluesh4rk

Has anyone seen the FB ad from Coach that says you get a free Keith Haring wristlet for spending $250 or more on coach.com?  I also just got an email stating they are bringing the Dreamer back for online purchases only. (Of course now that I am searching for the ad on FB, I can no longer find it. I am pretty sure the code was "KEITH").


----------



## Satcheldoll

bluesh4rk said:


> Has anyone seen the FB ad from Coach that says you get a free Keith Haring wristlet for spending $250 or more on coach.com?  I also just got an email stating they are bringing the Dreamer back for online purchases only. (Of course now that I am searching for the ad on FB, I can no longer find it. I am pretty sure the code was "KEITH").


I saw it too. Yes the code is KEITH.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raintracks

So what does everyone recommend to keep clean the handles of the bag? My new dusty rose Rogue is a light color I am NOT used to, as I generally wear black bags but I want to keep the color as pristine as possible. 

I just ordered Apple Rain/Stain repellant, and heard talk of baby wipes. Would this be ok for the leather? I'll probably head over to the Coach boutique to buy the cleaner/conditioner...


----------



## whateve

raintracks said:


> So what does everyone recommend to keep clean the handles of the bag? My new dusty rose Rogue is a light color I am NOT used to, as I generally wear black bags but I want to keep the color as pristine as possible.
> 
> I just ordered Apple Rain/Stain repellant, and heard talk of baby wipes. Would this be ok for the leather? I'll probably head over to the Coach boutique to buy the cleaner/conditioner...


I personally don't use baby wipes. If it needs cleaning, I would use vinegar. I do have the Coach cleaner and use it sometimes. Conditioning the handles might help some. It is not necessary to get the Coach brand conditioner, as there are probably better conditioners on the market. Oils from your hands will darken the handles no matter what you do. It is nearly impossible to remove the darkening once it is there. If you use the shoulder strap most of the time, that will keep the handles looking nicer longer. Or you could consider wrapping them in a twilly scarf.


----------



## raintracks

The twilly is such a great idea I don't know why I didn't think of that. I'll definitely follow that route, thanks for the tip!


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I personally don't use baby wipes. If it needs cleaning, I would use vinegar. I do have the Coach cleaner and use it sometimes. Conditioning the handles might help some. It is not necessary to get the Coach brand conditioner, as there are probably better conditioners on the market. Oils from your hands will darken the handles no matter what you do. It is nearly impossible to remove the darkening once it is there. If you use the shoulder strap most of the time, that will keep the handles looking nicer longer. Or you could consider wrapping them in a twilly scarf.


If you spray the handles with a waterproof they don't darken


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Your vintage bags all look amazing. Is this a part of your original collection or a bag you rehabbed? Is this the BT color?


I moved my answer over here to this thread. Here is the Chamois Light Tote with a ‘98 BT Classic Compartment Tote for comparison.


----------



## raintracks

Can you ask for the SA to box up your bag when you buy it? I want to get my Rogue in store soon but I stupidly want it in a box with a bow. [emoji28] My coworker got the Keith Haring 31 Rogue and it wasn't boxed, just placed in the large bag. Is this uncommon for in-store purchase?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Satcheldoll

raintracks said:


> Can you ask for the SA to box up your bag when you buy it? I want to get my Rogue in store soon but I stupidly want it in a box with a bow. [emoji28] My coworker got the Keith Haring 31 Rogue and it wasn't boxed, just placed in the large bag. Is this uncommon for in-store purchase?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No, it's not uncommon to have your SA put it in a gift box. I don't ask because it's wasteful for me because I don't keep the box. I did make an exception when I bought myself a Christmas present. I picked out the ribbon and ornaments she attached to it. I put it under the Christmas tree until Christmas Day. [emoji23]  I still ended up throwing the box away after I opened it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Random note, I would really like the Gucci Hallucination ad to Just. Move. On.
> I would almost rather the period proof panties ads. Almost.
> Well, I guess I have to pay for my Coach chat here one way or another!


The bag Gods heard my prayer. Never so happy to see a Fendi print ad!!!
And I clicked on the link in appreciation.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lake Effect said:


> The bag Gods heard my prayer. Never so happy to see a Fendi print ad!!!
> And I clicked on the link in appreciation.


Unfortunately, the Gucci one is still there for me most of the time.  I hate that tiger picture one worse than the dang video......and I really, really hate that video.......


----------



## Lake Effect

Suzanne B. said:


> Unfortunately, the Gucci one is still there for me most of the time.  I hate that tiger picture one worse than the dang video......and I really, really hate that video.......


I feel you. That video was making me stabby.


----------



## Lucylu29

Lake Effect said:


> I feel you. That video was making me stabby.


You using the word 'stabby' reminded me of the wording of this Instagram post originally in Spanish after I clicked the translate option. They found 'weapons of fire and stabby' after a prison riot in Colon, Panama. Never put all your trust in Google translate!


----------



## whateve

I was looking at 6 PM for Coach on sale. Then I noticed this Rocassin https://www.6pm.com/p/coach-roccasin-slip-on-chambray-chambray-suede/product/8953221/color/714102
listed at 60% off, but the MSRP is $100 more than it is on Coach! On Coach these same shoes are 50% off and $97.50.
Is this shenanigans or a mistake?


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I was looking at 6 PM for Coach on sale. Then I noticed this Rocassin https://www.6pm.com/p/coach-roccasin-slip-on-chambray-chambray-suede/product/8953221/color/714102
> listed at 60% off, but the MSRP is $100 more than it is on Coach! On Coach these same shoes are 50% off and $97.50.
> Is this shenanigans or a mistake?


 I wouldn't be surprised if it were shenanigans.


----------



## holiday123

Is anyone else excited about the new camera bags coming out? I love these! Front and back slip pockets, one main compartment that'll fit my sunglass case and wallet and a detachable strap!  Plus, given my obsession with the novelty straps, happy to see this light purple one that'll match that printed camera bag.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Is anyone else excited about the new camera bags coming out? I love these! Front and back slip pockets, one main compartment that'll fit my sunglass case and wallet and a detachable strap!  Plus, given my obsession with the novelty straps, happy to see this light purple one that'll match that printed camera bag.


I'm disappointed they don't have the flower turnlock.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I'm disappointed they don't have the flower turnlock.


 I'm hoping that they'll release more colors of the 1941 version in glovetanned leather with the tearose turnlock or kisslock. I'll take summer or fall colors!  Seeing these gives me hope!  I usually find a style I like and it gets discontinued (dinky 24, regular size saddle). I'd love a Ruby glovetanned one with the strap from the dark fairytale Ruby duffle!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Is anyone else excited about the new camera bags coming out? I love these! Front and back slip pockets, one main compartment that'll fit my sunglass case and wallet and a detachable strap!  Plus, given my obsession with the novelty straps, happy to see this light purple one that'll match that printed camera bag.



Love the camera bags! Reminds me of the outlet version - Isla. Liking the tassel.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Is anyone else excited about the new camera bags coming out? I love these! Front and back slip pockets, one main compartment that'll fit my sunglass case and wallet and a detachable strap!  Plus, given my obsession with the novelty straps, happy to see this light purple one that'll match that printed camera bag.



Where did you find these bags? I don’t see them on coach.com


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Where did you find these bags? I don’t see them on coach.com


The black and chalk are on coach.uk (also in Jax and stores, just not on the floor yet) and same for the printed one (except not on coach.uk).


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the camera bags! Reminds me of the outlet version - Isla. Liking the tassel.


Yes, really like Isla. These look to be a bit taller (same dimensions as the tea rose camera bag) and have both front and back slip pockets 

Isla works great for me, but wouldn't say no to a bit more room.


----------



## holiday123

Saks have a pretty cool one.  I'm not into signature or patches, but like the studded and tearose detail.  Now we just need a solid glovetanned leather one.

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...me=COACH&N=4294904989+306622828&bmUID=mdJDxfH


----------



## Lucylu29

Interesting article about how retailers are hiring a third party to track customers' returns and are actually banning people from making returns for a period of time. 

https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-yo...st-you-at-best-buy-other-retailers-1520933400


----------



## Zealous

Hi! This is a generalized post & here seems to be the most appropriate spot to share some thoughts...

I’m an avid Coach collector. Collecting, learning, browsing & sharing is fun for me. Over the years, I’ve done my share of shopping at brick-&-mortar stores as well as online. I’m excited when I receive sale/early access invites, no bitterness when I don’t. Never expecting a sale makes me consider how much I really want something. 

With some recipe of randomness, tracking or complicated algorithms that go into generating invites, it seems fine by me to give various customers a chance to shop. Also, I wouldn’t assume that willingness to spend money is all that equals a valued/preferred customer. Whatever the formula, I‘d hope not to become brash or cynical over it. I bear in mind these are handbags. If I did buy into some conspiracies & complained more than enjoyed a brand, I’d move on. 

I believe there is importance in how & what we project. Negativity can be a heavy, dark cloud that’s exhausting. Conversely, positivity can be strong, uplifting & motivating. We all have the power within ourselves to be a more-positive-than-negative force.


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Is anyone else excited about the new camera bags coming out? I love these! Front and back slip pockets, one main compartment that'll fit my sunglass case and wallet and a detachable strap!  Plus, given my obsession with the novelty straps, happy to see this light purple one that'll match that printed camera bag.


More camera bags! Now just need more in the 1941 glovetanned leather.


----------



## LaurenR17

Hm, assuming this is the place to chat about this. Looking for some insight on my current spending situation [emoji51]

I bought my first Coach in April. The weird thing is, I’ve never been a purse person. I was notorious for forgetting my wallet or asking DH to carry my cell/keys/whatever in his pockets because I just never carried a bag. For years I said I needed a purse but was just being fussy about which. I think I just assumed I needed to pick one and that was all I would have for the rest of my life (okay at least a few decades).

I’ve been looking at Coach for years, but never really seriously. Well in April I decided it was time. After researching for weeks and joining the forums here, I decided on my rogue. Since April (only barely over a month!) I’ve bought a rogue, a Saddle 23, a wallet, 3 charms, and a pouch from Dark Fairytale. I have a soho and 2 more charms in my cart currently.

In my defense: 1.) I can afford all this. I’m thankful and blessed that I can. 2.) The DF pouch was my only FP purchase. Everything else was/is on sale. 3.) This is literally my entire collection I don’t own any other bags whatsoever! I’m just buying them too quickly (making up for lost time?) [emoji56]

Anyway, DH thinks I’ve lost my mind. I think he’s maybe right. I’m agonizing over the items in my cart right now, not because I don’t think I’ll love/use them, not because I can’t afford them, but just because I guess I’m afraid this isn’t normal. That it’s not OK, for some reason...

Sorry for the long rant I just - DH doesn’t understand and I don’t really have many girlfriends IRL. The few I do have would faint if they knew what just the rogue alone cost. They wouldn’t get it.

*deep sigh* Have I gone off the deep end? Give it to me straight - you guys are the professionals!Does anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## Suzanne B.

LaurenR17 said:


> Hm, assuming this is the place to chat about this. Looking for some insight on my current spending situation [emoji51]
> 
> I bought my first Coach in April. The weird thing is, I’ve never been a purse person. I was notorious for forgetting my wallet or asking DH to carry my cell/keys/whatever in his pockets because I just never carried a bag. For years I said I needed a purse but was just being fussy about which. I think I just assumed I needed to pick one and that was all I would have for the rest of my life (okay at least a few decades).
> 
> I’ve been looking at Coach for years, but never really seriously. Well in April I decided it was time. After researching for weeks and joining the forums here, I decided on my rogue. Since April (only barely over a month!) I’ve bought a rogue, a Saddle 23, a wallet, 3 charms, and a pouch from Dark Fairytale. I have a soho and 2 more charms in my cart currently.
> 
> In my defense: 1.) I can afford all this. I’m thankful and blessed that I can. 2.) The DF pouch was my only FP purchase. Everything else was/is on sale. 3.) This is literally my entire collection I don’t own any other bags whatsoever! I’m just buying them too quickly (making up for lost time?) [emoji56]
> 
> Anyway, DH thinks I’ve lost my mind. I think he’s maybe right. I’m agonizing over the items in my cart right now, not because I don’t think I’ll love/use them, not because I can’t afford them, but just because I guess I’m afraid this isn’t normal. That it’s not OK, for some reason...
> 
> Sorry for the long rant I just - DH doesn’t understand and I don’t really have many girlfriends IRL. The few I do have would faint if they knew what just the rogue alone cost. They wouldn’t get it.
> 
> *deep sigh* Have I gone off the deep end? Give it to me straight - you guys are the professionals!Does anyone else ever feel this way?


You are not alone......far from it. Years ago, even though I did carry a purse, I wasn't a 'purse person'.  Then my daughter bought me my first Coach and I was hooked. I did go off the deep end for quite a while until I knew exactly what bags worked for me and which ones didn't. The outlet, FOS and FP sales also did a number on me because all the hype made me want to buy. I started feeling guilty and overwhelmed about having soooo many bags and accessories and didn't have a lot of places to carry them......no job outside the home. So I pared down the bags and accessories until I had a number that I was comfortable with and I still stick within close range of that number. You've only bought 2 bags and are considering a third, I wouldn't be concerned over 3 bags.......you've just done like some of us have, found that we now have an affinity for bags. As for your husband, you will probably get eye rolls over the bags, but he will get used to them.


----------



## lovingmybags

LaurenR17 said:


> I bought my first Coach in April. The weird thing is, I’ve never been a purse person. I was notorious for forgetting my wallet or asking DH to carry my cell/keys/whatever in his pockets because I just never carried a bag. For years I said I needed a purse but was just being fussy about which. I think I just assumed I needed to pick one and that was all I would have for the rest of my life (okay at least a few decades).
> 
> Anyway, DH thinks I’ve lost my mind. I think he’s maybe right. I’m agonizing over the items in my cart right now, not because I don’t think I’ll love/use them, not because I can’t afford them, but just because I guess I’m afraid this isn’t normal. That it’s not OK, for some reason...
> 
> Sorry for the long rant I just - DH doesn’t understand and I don’t really have many girlfriends IRL. The few I do have would faint if they knew what just the rogue alone cost. They wouldn’t get it.
> 
> *deep sigh* Have I gone off the deep end? Give it to me straight - you guys are the professionals!Does anyone else ever feel this way?



Well, let's just say that before tpF and college, forget about bags, I wasn't even really a shopping person.  Then it's like a button got turned on and...oops!  Though I'm barely keeping things under control, if my family knows/sees how many bags I own, I'll probably be disowned pronto lol.  They just vaguely know I have a lot of stuff...

It's hard to slow down, but try to take a step back and ascertain what your style is, and what you need/want out of your collection.  I wear mostly large totes, satchels and hobos for work, then smaller bags for weekends/nights out.  Based on my wardrobe, I've decided which shapes/colors I would most likely wear, and added ones that spoke to me.  By now (many bags later), I acquired more than enough for use in every imaginable situation, so I'm slowing down and just trying to enjoy what I have.

So take a deep breath, look at what kinds of bags you'd more likely wear, and make a wishlist.  That makes it easier to keep on track, and avoid other impulsive purchases!  And in the meantime, maybe your DH would somehow get used to your bag habit, even if he doesn't completely approve of it?


----------



## LaurenR17

Suzanne B. said:


> You are not alone......far from it. Years ago, even though I did carry a purse, I wasn't a 'purse person'.  Then my daughter bought me my first Coach and I was hooked. I did go off the deep end for quite a while until I knew exactly what bags worked for me and which ones didn't. The outlet, FOS and FP sales also did a number on me because all the hype made me want to buy. I started feeling guilty and overwhelmed about having soooo many bags and accessories and didn't have a lot of places to carry them......no job outside the home. So I pared down the bags and accessories until I had a number that I was comfortable with and I still stick within close range of that number. You've only bought 2 bags and are considering a third, I wouldn't be concerned over 3 bags.......you've just done like some of us have, found that we now have an affinity for bags. As for your husband, you will probably get eye rolls over the bags, but he will get used to them.



Ah, thanks! I’m feeling a bit better. I keep telling myself only 3 bags is not a big deal. I guess I’m just hoping that after all these sales I’ll be able to slow down. In my personal life, things are a little rough right now. Browsing, looking at pictures here, and ultimately buying something to look forward to is helping me. I need to make sure I don’t make a habit of that (buying things to make myself feel better). On the other hand, buying while everything is on sale seems smart, right? [emoji51][emoji56]

So strange, I’ve been thinking about it...I spend outrageous money on family/friends and every time DH wants something frivolous I encourage him to buy it. Because it’ll make him happy and he deserves it. But when you spend money on yourself, people tend to look at it negatively. Everyone deserves to treat themselves, life is too short. It’s just such a fine line until you over do it, I guess.

I need to remind DH it could be worse, I could be shopping premier [emoji23]


----------



## CoachMaven

First, I'd like to welcome you to the Dark Side, @LaurenR17 

Second, going for the jugular with a 1941 as your first purchase, damn! You are in good company, we all love bags so much, we don't judge. Once I was introduced to the 1941 line, and especially the Rogues, I was hooked! Now they are what I prefer. And I tend to keep the prices of my bags, and when I get them to myself and on here. My friends IRL will admire them, and some have bought some off of me when I tire of them, but sometimes I get 'You paid how much!?' Yeah, and? Thankfully dh accepts my obsession and is even sometimes an enabler


----------



## LaurenR17

lovingmybags said:


> Well, let's just say that before tpF and college, forget about bags, I wasn't even really a shopping person.  Then it's like a button got turned on and...oops!  Though I'm barely keeping things under control, if my family knows/sees how many bags I own, I'll probably be disowned pronto lol.  They just vaguely know I have a lot of stuff...
> 
> It's hard to slow down, but try to take a step back and ascertain what your style is, and what you need/want out of your collection.  I wear mostly large totes, satchels and hobos for work, then smaller bags for weekends/nights out.  Based on my wardrobe, I've decided which shapes/colors I would most likely wear, and added ones that spoke to me.  By now (many bags later), I acquired more than enough for use in every imaginable situation, so I'm slowing down and just trying to enjoy what I have.
> 
> So take a deep breath, look at what kinds of bags you'd more likely wear, and make a wishlist.  That makes it easier to keep on track, and avoid other impulsive purchases!  And in the meantime, maybe your DH would somehow get used to your bag habit, even if he doesn't completely approve of it?



It is so hard to determine your own style, isn’t it? I have to keep buying bags to figure it out! [emoji23]

In all seriousness, thank you for the advice! I like the wishlist plan. I think for the remainder of the year, I’d like a dinky and perhaps a black rogue if something in the fall is calling to me (I don’t own a black bag! Everyone needs a black bag! [emoji28]). I don’t think I’ll feel so guilty if I can prove to myself I can be patient and make it through the summer without any impulse buys.


----------



## lovingmybags

LaurenR17 said:


> It is so hard to determine your own style, isn’t it? I have to keep buying bags to figure it out! [emoji23]
> 
> In all seriousness, thank you for the advice! I like the wishlist plan. I think for the remainder of the year, I’d like a dinky and perhaps a black rogue if something in the fall is calling to me (I don’t own a black bag! Everyone needs a black bag! [emoji28]). I don’t think I’ll feel so guilty if I can prove to myself I can be patient and make it through the summer without any impulse buys.



Good luck!  I feel your pain though; this memorial day sale from all kinds of stores is definitely testing our self-control!


----------



## LaurenR17

CoachMaven said:


> First, I'd like to welcome you to the Dark Side, @LaurenR17
> 
> Second, going for the jugular with a 1941 as your first purchase, damn! You are in good company, we all love bags so much, we don't judge. Once I was introduced to the 1941 line, and especially the Rogues, I was hooked! Now they are what I prefer. And I tend to keep the prices of my bags, and when I get them to myself and on here. My friends IRL will admire them, and some have bought some off of me when I tire of them, but sometimes I get 'You paid how much!?' Yeah, and? Thankfully dh accepts my obsession and is even sometimes an enabler



LOL! I know, I bought the rogue not even knowing what 1941 meant, now I’m not sure I could go back! 

When I was considering colors, I made the mistake of asking advice from my sister who gave me a nice little lecture about the prices. That’s why I love it so much here, though! It’s kind of a hard obsession to explain, especially in my small town. I recently saw a post on another thread, someone was talking about how they might not be the right size for certain designer clothes but everyone can buy the same purse. I really loved that. We might not all be Selena Gomez, but we can rock the same bag and it just makes you feel good, doesn’t it? It’s just that extra confidence boost for me, I guess. [emoji16]

Thanks for the invitation to the dark side, unfortunately for my bank account I think I’ll be sticking around for awhile! [emoji48]


----------



## Syren

LaurenR17 said:


> It is so hard to determine your own style, isn’t it? I have to keep buying bags to figure it out! [emoji23]
> 
> In all seriousness, thank you for the advice! I like the wishlist plan. I think for the remainder of the year, I’d like a dinky and perhaps a black rogue if something in the fall is calling to me (I don’t own a black bag! Everyone needs a black bag! [emoji28]). I don’t think I’ll feel so guilty if I can prove to myself I can be patient and make it through the summer without any impulse buys.



“You’re doing amazing sweetie!” ~ Kris Jenner

[emoji23] But seriously welcome to purses! This is the place for purse lovers you won’t find judgement here. Since you haven’t really used a bag it’s hard to know your style and what type of bag fits your needs. Take note of what you love about your rogue and what annoys you lol That way you will know what things to looks for in your next purchase and you won’t end up buying something that doesn’t work for you. 

Trust me, there is always something else that comes along that you’ll love. So if you take a buying break don’t stress you’re going to miss something because even if you do, they’ll be another that comes along to steal your heart. And there is always another sale!


----------



## holiday123

Ok, this seller needs to share their outlet hook up lol. They have multiple factory wrapped rogue and rogue link totes that have been retagged for the outlet.  I'm guessing they have a friend who puts these all aside for them. #jealous! 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/wantisdeal...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## elvisfan4life

LaurenR17 said:


> Ah, thanks! I’m feeling a bit better. I keep telling myself only 3 bags is not a big deal. I guess I’m just hoping that after all these sales I’ll be able to slow down. In my personal life, things are a little rough right now. Browsing, looking at pictures here, and ultimately buying something to look forward to is helping me. I need to make sure I don’t make a habit of that (buying things to make myself feel better). On the other hand, buying while everything is on sale seems smart, right? [emoji51][emoji56]
> 
> So strange, I’ve been thinking about it...I spend outrageous money on family/friends and every time DH wants something frivolous I encourage him to buy it. Because it’ll make him happy and he deserves it. But when you spend money on yourself, people tend to look at it negatively. Everyone deserves to treat themselves, life is too short. It’s just such a fine line until you over do it, I guess.
> 
> I need to remind DH it could be worse, I could be shopping premier [emoji23]


Three is not a problem you can treat yourself to some more esp if you are having a hard.time I'm sure your DH will accept they are helping you get through life's trials at The minute as long as you have the funds do it!!! L ife is too short and sometimes very troubling so look for the silver linings and be good to yourself anytime you can Buy the bag lol xx


----------



## Gaby Torres

Hello everyone‍♀️
I’m fairly new to purchasing Coach handbags. I’ve only owned one of their wallets and coin purse. But this year I stumbled into their outlet sale of 70% off  and left with 2 purses (Sierra Satchel in black and a mini Bennet satchel) plus a wallet.  Anyways can’t wait to learn from all of you.


----------



## CoachMaven

Gaby Torres said:


> Hello everyone‍♀️
> I’m fairly new to purchasing Coach handbags. I’ve only owned one of their wallets and coin purse. But this year I stumbled into their outlet sale of 70% off  and left with 2 purses (Sierra Satchel in black and a mini Bennet satchel) plus a wallet.  Anyways can’t wait to learn from all of you.


Welcome to the Coach board, Gaby!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Gaby Torres said:


> Hello everyone‍♀️
> I’m fairly new to purchasing Coach handbags. I’ve only owned one of their wallets and coin purse. But this year I stumbled into their outlet sale of 70% off  and left with 2 purses (Sierra Satchel in black and a mini Bennet satchel) plus a wallet.  Anyways can’t wait to learn from all of you.


Welcome!


----------



## BeenBurned

if you sell Coach, this buyer/reseller is block-worthy. She has left 78 negative feedbacks for sellers and although I didn't check all, those I did check were all Coach items. 

She likes to neg sellers of Coach from whom she buys. 
tamm01

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=tamm01&Dirn=Left+by


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> if you sell Coach, this buyer/reseller is block-worthy. She has left 78 negative feedbacks for sellers and although I didn't check all, those I did check were all Coach items.
> 
> She likes to neg sellers of Coach from whom she buys.
> tamm01
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=tamm01&Dirn=Left+by


I thought you were not allowed to mention disputes in feedback?  Added to BBL, thanks @BeenBurned


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> if you sell Coach, this buyer/reseller is block-worthy. She has left 78 negative feedbacks for sellers and although I didn't check all, those I did check were all Coach items.
> 
> She likes to neg sellers of Coach from whom she buys.
> tamm01
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=tamm01&Dirn=Left+by



Thank you! And thank you for everything  you do around here (I know I forgot to thank you somewhere else, but I'm a scatterbrain, lol).


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I thought you were not allowed to mention disputes in feedback?  Added to BBL, thanks @BeenBurned


You're not but if the sellers didn't report her, ebay isn't aware. 

She has an amazingly high number of "not received" items. I bet she targets inexperienced sellers who aren't aware of how important tracking is.


----------



## meepabeep

BeenBurned said:


> You're not but if the sellers didn't report her, ebay isn't aware.
> 
> She has an amazingly high number of "not received" items. I bet she targets inexperienced sellers who aren't aware of how important tracking is.


Exactly. I was thinking the same thing, because several were new sellers with low feedback.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> if you sell Coach, this buyer/reseller is block-worthy. She has left 78 negative feedbacks for sellers and although I didn't check all, those I did check were all Coach items.
> 
> She likes to neg sellers of Coach from whom she buys.
> tamm01
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=tamm01&Dirn=Left+by



And I'll bet she's flipped a lot of those "missing" and SNAD items.


----------



## anthrosphere

So it’s been a week since I sent my Rogue for a lining repair. I haven’t gotten an email that Coach received my bag, so I emailed customer service and they couldn’t find the information. They asked that I provide them a “tracking number” in order to look for an update. I called the store but they said “there is no tracking number.” Has anyone received a tracking number for their repairs? I know it’s too soon to worry about my bag, but I’m just curious. Thanks.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> So it’s been a week since I sent my Rogue for a lining repair. I haven’t gotten an email that Coach received my bag, so I emailed customer service and they couldn’t find the information. They asked that I provide them a “tracking number” in order to look for an update. I called the store but they said “there is no tracking number.” Has anyone received a tracking number for their repairs? I know it’s too soon to worry about my bag, but I’m just curious. Thanks.


I don't recall ever getting a tracking number for repairs but I got a copy of the repair order.


----------



## BeenBurned

anthrosphere said:


> So it’s been a week since I sent my Rogue for a lining repair. I haven’t gotten an email that Coach received my bag, so I emailed customer service and they couldn’t find the information. They asked that I provide them a “tracking number” in order to look for an update. I called the store but they said “there is no tracking number.” Has anyone received a tracking number for their repairs? I know it’s too soon to worry about my bag, but I’m just curious. Thanks.





whateve said:


> I don't recall ever getting a tracking number for repairs but I got a copy of the repair order.


Same here. 

I'd call the store where you brought the bag and have them do the digging. Having accepted the bag, they have responsibility for either finding it or replacing it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bloomingdales.com has several Coach bags on sale for 40% plus and addt’l 20% off! Some good deals.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

BeachBagGal said:


> Bloomingdales.com has several Coach bags on sale for 40% plus and addt’l 20% off! Some good deals.


Thanks for the tip, I ordered the Sleeping Beauty bag!


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Bloomingdales.com has several Coach bags on sale for 40% plus and addt’l 20% off! Some good deals.



Thank you so much for sharing this deal!  I was able to get some of the items I really wanted and at such good prices. I got the green spooky eyes totes, spooky eyes accordion card case, and snow white turn lock pouch.


----------



## donutsprinkles

*Random comment: *Coach's "chalk" color really is disappointing. I went to pair the bag with an outfit over the weekend and it was so much more yellow-toned than when I first got it 3 years ago.
My Crosby in Chalk has turned slightly off-white, though the handles are still "Chalk" white. *How is everyone else's experience with the Chalk color? *I really wanted the Grace with Quilting & Rivets in Chalk, but have to let that dream go, as my Crosby has disappointed me so much. I hope my 1941 Coach 25 Rogue with floral pattern in Chalk holds up much better than this...


----------



## CoachMaven

donutsprinkles said:


> *Random comment: *Coach's "chalk" color really is disappointing. I went to pair the bag with an outfit over the weekend and it was so much more yellow-toned than when I first got it 3 years ago.
> My Crosby in Chalk has turned slightly off-white, though the handles are still "Chalk" white. *How is everyone else's experience with the Chalk color? *I really wanted the Grace with Quilting & Rivets in Chalk, but have to let that dream go, as my Crosby has disappointed me so much. I hope my 1941 Coach 25 Rogue with floral pattern in Chalk holds up much better than this...



I have only had my Rogue satchel in chalk for over a little over a year, so I cannot say in terms on long term how it has changed, it's still the same at this point. Could it have to do with either or the leather quality and how much sun exposure they receive? I did own a while back the quilted Poppy slim tote in chalk, and that one I had for at least two years and it never turned on me- but I also didn't wear it all the time either.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this deal!  I was able to get some of the items I really wanted and at such good prices. I got the green spooky eyes totes, spooky eyes accordion card case, and snow white turn lock pouch.



Just don’t tell LT it’s my fault! [emoji85][emoji14]


----------



## tealocean

donutsprinkles said:


> *Random comment: *Coach's "chalk" color really is disappointing. I went to pair the bag with an outfit over the weekend and it was so much more yellow-toned than when I first got it 3 years ago.
> My Crosby in Chalk has turned slightly off-white, though the handles are still "Chalk" white. *How is everyone else's experience with the Chalk color? *I really wanted the Grace with Quilting & Rivets in Chalk, but have to let that dream go, as my Crosby has disappointed me so much. I hope my 1941 Coach 25 Rogue with floral pattern in Chalk holds up much better than this...


I only have 1 and have only had it since earlier this year; so time will tell. I keep it in the closet and don't use this one a lot. Mine came as more of an off white, but it's a mff Margot; so it might depend on the leather. I am sorry to hear you're going through that.


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Just don’t tell LT it’s my fault! [emoji85][emoji14]



I will never tell! Lol


----------



## Syren

donutsprinkles said:


> *Random comment: *Coach's "chalk" color really is disappointing. I went to pair the bag with an outfit over the weekend and it was so much more yellow-toned than when I first got it 3 years ago.
> My Crosby in Chalk has turned slightly off-white, though the handles are still "Chalk" white. *How is everyone else's experience with the Chalk color? *I really wanted the Grace with Quilting & Rivets in Chalk, but have to let that dream go, as my Crosby has disappointed me so much. I hope my 1941 Coach 25 Rogue with floral pattern in Chalk holds up much better than this...



I have a chalk Chelsea with all over studs. I’ve had it for about a year and a half. I only wear it in warm weather and used it heavily last summer. When I brought it out for this Summer I did feel it was a little less bright so I cleaned it with leather cleaner and I think that helped. I didn’t realize how much dirt / residue would stick to it.  My only complaint with it is that the fabric on the zipper is white and gets dirty from my hand zipping and unzipping and holding the bag open. The studs on the bag are bronze and gunmetal and I think I’d prefer if the fabric part of the zipper matched the studs to hide dirt.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Syren said:


> I have a chalk Chelsea with all over studs. I’ve had it for about a year and a half. I only wear it in warm weather and used it heavily last summer. When I brought it out for this Summer I did feel it was a little less bright so I cleaned it with leather cleaner and I think that helped. I didn’t realize how much dirt / residue would stick to it.  My only complaint with it is that the fabric on the zipper is white and gets dirty from my hand zipping and unzipping and holding the bag open. The studs on the bag are bronze and gunmetal and I think I’d prefer if the fabric part of the zipper matched the studs to hide dirt.


If dirt were the issue on mine, I’d expect the handles to be severely discolored, not the bag. I have been using a random leather conditioner and cleaner brand, but wil attempt to see if using Coach cleaner works better.


----------



## Satcheldoll

I don't know if it's been mentioned but Saks has the green Dark Fairytale rogue on sale 30% off.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Omg. Tried this on in store and was so tempted, but it was a size or two too big and I don't have a spare $1400  But I was so close to being financially irresponsible, so it was a good thing that size wasn't right or who knows what I would've done. Absolutely gorgeous and I love KH, and the quality was impeccable. It really fit in with my outfit of the day too! I'm determined to own Coach RTW one day though!! I also spotted the teeny tiny Roxy necklace I wanted to get - it's so cute and small; I think I'm gonna go for it!


----------



## jcnc

Coachies need your inputs

I bought a Turnlock hobo in black and love it. At the same time, i found a nomad in navy for a great price so i bought that online. But now i feel there is barely any difference between the two.
I know i wanna keep the hobo cus i needed a bigger bag. But i cant figure out if i should keep the nonad or sell. Itss soo luxurious and gorgeous but i am questioning if it serves any purpose in my wardrobe

What do u think?


----------



## whateve

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4155623
> View attachment 4155623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coachies need your inputs
> 
> I bought a Turnlock hobo in black and love it. At the same time, i found a nomad in navy for a great price so i bought that online. But now i feel there is barely any difference between the two.
> I know i wanna keep the hobo cus i needed a bigger bag. But i cant figure out if i should keep the nonad or sell. Itss soo luxurious and gorgeous but i am questioning if it serves any purpose in my wardrobe
> 
> What do u think?


I think they are very different. One is black, one is navy. One is pebbled, one is smooth leather. The nomad is a lot smaller.


----------



## meepabeep

They're different, I'd keep both.


----------



## Caledonia

Sorry if this is the wrong thread. I've tried several Coach card cases in different leathers and they always seem too tight to actually use all the slots at once. I'm curious if anyone has a Glovetanned leather case and how it compares.


----------



## BlueMeezer

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4155623
> View attachment 4155623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coachies need your inputs
> 
> I bought a Turnlock hobo in black and love it. At the same time, i found a nomad in navy for a great price so i bought that online. But now i feel there is barely any difference between the two.
> I know i wanna keep the hobo cus i needed a bigger bag. But i cant figure out if i should keep the nonad or sell. Itss soo luxurious and gorgeous but i am questioning if it serves any purpose in my wardrobe
> 
> What do u think?


Hobo for everyday and the Nomad for nicer occasions. Everyone should have a Nomad.


----------



## BlueMeezer

Are handbags best stored hanging or on shelves? The last child is moving out and I'm trying to put a positive spin on this by thinking of the extra walk in closet I'll have to store my bags and shoes in. I want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Caledonia said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong thread. I've tried several Coach card cases in different leathers and they always seem too tight to actually use all the slots at once. I'm curious if anyone has a Glovetanned leather case and how it compares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156019


I have one in glovetanned leather and was hoping it would be more flexible and stretchy but only the main compartment in the middle is like that. The card slots on the exterior are still tight and they kind of bend my cards outwards. I'm hoping the leather will stretch with more use. My current favorite is a zip card case in pebble leather I picked up from the FOS sale for about $18. It looks like this https://www.coach.com/coach-zip-card-case/22879.html and is super easy to slide your cards in and out. I highly recommend it!


----------



## whateve

BlueMeezer said:


> Are handbags best stored hanging or on shelves? The last child is moving out and I'm trying to put a positive spin on this by thinking of the extra walk in closet I'll have to store my bags and shoes in. I want to make sure I do it right.


Most are better on shelves. I like to store hobos and duffles hanging. If you hang you have to make sure the strap doesn't get stretched or get folds in it. If a bag is really floppy, hanging seems better to me. All other bags are better on shelves. Some of my duffles I put on shelves laying down so they don't get weird wrinkles from slouching. Some bags should be stuffed before storage.


----------



## Caledonia

haneulhouseki said:


> I have one in glovetanned leather and was hoping it would be more flexible and stretchy but only the main compartment in the middle is like that. The card slots on the exterior are still tight and they kind of bend my cards outwards. I'm hoping the leather will stretch with more use. My current favorite is a zip card case in pebble leather I picked up from the FOS sale for about $18. It looks like this https://www.coach.com/coach-zip-card-case/22879.html and is super easy to slide your cards in and out. I highly recommend it!


Thank you so much for the info. I saw the glovetanned one and was drawn in by the vermillion. But not worth it if it's more frustration.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Most are better on shelves. I like to store hobos and duffles hanging. If you hang you have to make sure the strap doesn't get stretched or get folds in it. If a bag is really floppy, hanging seems better to me. All other bags are better on shelves. Some of my duffles I put on shelves laying down so they don't get weird wrinkles from slouching. Some bags should be stuffed before storage.


I was constantly flipping the straps or even hanging the bags crooked to keep from getting bends in the strap. So to prevent the folds / bends in hanging bags, I use generic chain straps I bought off ebay. They work on bags that have rings to clip them on as well as bags that have buckles.....just clip them on to the buckle. No more bent strap worries.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Caledonia said:


> Thank you so much for the info. I saw the glovetanned one and was drawn in by the vermillion. But not worth it if it's more frustration.


No problem! It's also really tight and I have a hard time getting my cards out but smooth leather does stretch with use. I did see the one you posted as well as the blue/purple one at the outlet for 50% off recently. Good luck finding one that works for you!


----------



## tealocean

BlueMeezer said:


> Are handbags best stored hanging or on shelves? The last child is moving out and I'm trying to put a positive spin on this by thinking of the extra walk in closet I'll have to store my bags and shoes in. I want to make sure I do it right.


I like mine on shelves. I don't know what I'm doing, but I imagine the stress on the leather would be damaging over time if left hung up.


----------



## tealocean

Suzanne B. said:


> I was constantly flipping the straps or even hanging the bags crooked to keep from getting bends in the strap. So to prevent the folds / bends in hanging bags, I use generic chain straps I bought off ebay. They work on bags that have rings to clip them on as well as bags that have buckles.....just clip them on to the buckle. No more bent strap worries.
> View attachment 4156363


This is brilliant!


----------



## Suzanne B.

tealocean said:


> This is brilliant!


See? I keep telling my husband I'm brilliant.......he's not buying it though.


----------



## jcnc

BlueMeezer said:


> Hobo for everyday and the Nomad for nicer occasions. Everyone should have a Nomad.


Took the nomad out for her first outing.


----------



## areyoulistening

Does anyone know when Coach's next release will be? In the fall/winter thread, someone recently posted a picture of camera bags that aren't out yet, and I'd love to get my hands on one of those. TIA!


----------



## tealocean

Suzanne B. said:


> See? I keep telling my husband I'm brilliant.......he's not buying it though.


----------



## tealocean

jcnc said:


> Took the nomad out for her first outing.


What did you think? This bag is so loved, but I can't picture it looking right on me. I wonder if I'll actually try one on someday and be amazed that it actually does work. I haven't heard of anyone not liking it.


----------



## jcnc

tealocean said:


> What did you think? This bag is so loved, but I can't picture it looking right on me. I wonder if I'll actually try one on someday and be amazed that it actually does work. I haven't heard of anyone not liking it.


Ohh u have got to try it. It is sooo beautiful. The leather lining inside makes it all the more luxurious. The zips are smoother than any other coach bag i have had. The leather seemsto be more prone to scratches but all in all its a very well made bag. 

I am still debating cus i like to keep a cery very limited collection- less than 7 bags. So i prefer each bag have its own purpose. But the nomad is making me want to make an exception to this rule. Its gorgeous


----------



## tealocean

jcnc said:


> Ohh u have got to try it. It is sooo beautiful. The leather lining inside makes it all the more luxurious. The zips are smoother than any other coach bag i have had. The leather seemsto be more prone to scratches but all in all its a very well made bag.
> 
> I am still debating cus i like to keep a cery very limited collection- less than 7 bags. So i prefer each bag have its own purpose. But the nomad is making me want to make an exception to this rule. Its gorgeous


I love the Chelsea Crossbody that's similar in shape but half as tall. It's great you are keeping your collection in line with each bag having a purpose! I used to have one bag at a time, and now I want one in each color I love to wear. I'm limiting to the space in a shared closet though. It's good to have what we use and enjoy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

On Bloomingdales right now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> On Bloomingdales right now.
> View attachment 4181555



Opps guess it already sold out. Too good of a deal. Lol


----------



## holiday123

Venting here- Why do they have to make international exclusives?  I love this sequin combo on the clutch, but it's only available in the USA on dinky or rogue.  It would  look so good with the gray rivets Cooper.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Venting here- Why do they have to make international exclusives?  I love this sequin combo on the clutch, but it's only available in the USA on dinky or rogue.  It would  look so good with the gray rivets Cooper.


Omg I know! I so wanted this one, thought it would look nice with my heather grey sequins courier.


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Venting here- Why do they have to make international exclusives?  I love this sequin combo on the clutch, but it's only available in the USA on dinky or rogue.  It would  look so good with the gray rivets Cooper.


You just confused me, because I thought to myself- wait a second, I SAW this in my Scottsdale store over the weekend! But it was the other color combo. That stinks, it's a great neutral! Have you tried calling customer service? I know in years past, some TPFer's were able to snag international exclusives via phone.


----------



## holiday123

CoachMaven said:


> You just confused me, because I thought to myself- wait a second, I SAW this in my Scottsdale store over the weekend! But it was the other color combo. That stinks, it's a great neutral! Have you tried calling customer service? I know in years past, some TPFer's were able to snag international exclusives via phone.


I agree, I like the other combo too but this is .  My SA said it was international, but maybe CS is worth a shot.


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> I agree, I like the other combo too but this is .  My SA said it was international, but maybe CS is worth a shot.


You never know! I saw in the past brand new items that were international exclusives ordered via phone with CS. I don't know if it was keboshed or what, but a few people on here were able to get Asian exclusive items that way.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Question - Does anybody have the promo code for the CoachOutlet.com online sale? They sent me an email that said "Take $10 off and check out our new site" but there's no promo code in it!


----------



## katev

It's usually at the top of the screen after you login


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

katev said:


> It's usually at the top of the screen after you login


They changed the website so it isn't there - but I figured it out. It's JUST4YOU


----------



## jubblebubble

How do you guys feel about these 2 bags from Selena's collection? I really want to get 1 but can't decide between these 2! 1 is a wallet on chain crossbody and the other is the bunny belt bag

https://singapore.coach.com/goods/39313?color=GMWIN&DISP_NO=005001005001
https://singapore.coach.com/goods/39316?color=GMBK&DISP_NO=005001005001


----------



## BeenBurned

I've reported this bag but this creed probably has the most spelling errors I've ever seen! 

Seriously, don't you think the seller, abettyboopege16  would have caught at least some of the mistakes!?

Misspellings: 
1. UN TED STATES
2. COMPLETELYNATURAL
3. CLOVE TANNED COWHIDE
4. ULL RAINLEATHER.1941




https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...883388?hash=item23a9ef3c3c:g:MGgAAOSwtnVblosY


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I've reported this bag but this creed probably has the most spelling errors I've ever seen!
> 
> Seriously, don't you think the seller, abettyboopege16  would have caught at least some of the mistakes!?
> 
> Misspellings:
> 1. UN TED STATES
> 2. COMPLETELYNATURAL
> 3. CLOVE TANNED COWHIDE
> 4. ULL RAINLEATHER.1941
> 
> View attachment 4190318
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...883388?hash=item23a9ef3c3c:g:MGgAAOSwtnVblosY



I think that ties it with this one from " ilovedesignerstuff90 " that was reported about 2 weeks ago.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-361#post-32540533




This one deserves an Honorable Mention too, the seller's name is lost in the mists of time. We also get a known always-fake serial number as a bonus. GLOVF, SCAR, WBINKLES, MARXINGS *AND *CRAIN! So this would have to be the official record holder.


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> I think that ties it with this one from " ilovedesignerstuff90 " that was reported about 2 weeks ago.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-361#post-32540533
> 
> View attachment 4190657
> 
> 
> This one deserves an Honorable Mention too, the seller's name is lost in the mists of time. We also get a known always-fake serial number as a bonus. GLOVF, SCAR, WBINKLES, MARXINGS *AND *CRAIN! So this would have to be the official record holder.
> 
> View attachment 4190681



And although not contenders in the "Most" category, these are still two of my favorites just for the nonsense factor:

The Craw and Chair creeds



and Episode 97 in the Star Wars franchise (and upside down as well) - Leather Wars!



Who said counterfeiters had no sense of humor?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> I think that ties it with this one from " ilovedesignerstuff90 " that was reported about 2 weeks ago.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-361#post-32540533
> 
> View attachment 4190657
> 
> 
> This one deserves an Honorable Mention too, the seller's name is lost in the mists of time. We also get a known always-fake serial number as a bonus. GLOVF, SCAR, WBINKLES, MARXINGS *AND *CRAIN! So this would have to be the official record holder.
> 
> View attachment 4190681


I have another with those same misspellings and serial number. I don't have the seller's name either but I saved that picture in May, 2012.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I have another with those same misspellings and serial number. I don't have the seller's name either but I saved that picture in May, 2012.
> View attachment 4190713



Mine's from 2 years ago. Wonder if those P'sOS are still floating around? That number's been on the Daria48 Fakes list for 8 or 10 years at least.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> This one deserves an Honorable Mention too, *the seller's name is lost in the mists of time*. We also get a known always-fake serial number as a bonus. GLOVF, SCAR, WBINKLES, MARXINGS *AND *CRAIN! So this would have to be the official record holder.
> 
> View attachment 4190681


The seller's name is no longer lost! It has been found by Detective BeenBurned. 

The seller of that bag was brandonsatterfield and was mentioned in @whateve's quoted by @Catbird9: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-213#post-30034584


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> The seller's name is no longer lost! It has been found by Detective BeenBurned.
> 
> The seller of that bag was brandonsatterfield and was mentioned in @whateve's quoted by @Catbird9:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-213#post-30034584



Excellent! Logged and noted, and added to the long list of sellers who either can't even be bothered to read the creed, or who are so clueless (or maybe deliberately ignorant?) that they can't figure out that something's wrong with a creed that doesn't make any sense in English or any other language. Because of course they don't expect people in responsible positions in business or government to be able to speak, spell and construct coherent sentences in grammatically correct English, and can't understand why it's even important. 

Ummmmmm, wait. Now that I think of it ...


----------



## Lake Effect

Side note for advertising here: Gucci is now selling a sock monkey/ski mask look in the banner at the top of my page view. Do they know that banking institutions frown upon this look? Also, good luck with taking this look into traffic  court in any major city. Extra good luck with TSA peops. Lol


----------



## BeenBurned

I'll post this in the Hall of Shame but it's worth posting here too. 

The title is as "interesting" as the items. 
*Coach Replacement Hardware Hand Tag Label Metal Pony Stagecoach Logo No Bag*

My guess is that the seller knew the bag was fake but thought she could get away with selling the parts.
nat3532 (538 )
And in case the listing is removed, here is a picture.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I'll post this in the Hall of Shame but it's worth posting here too.
> 
> The title is as "interesting" as the items.
> *Coach Replacement Hardware Hand Tag Label Metal Pony Stagecoach Logo No Bag*
> 
> My guess is that the seller knew the bag was fake but thought she could get away with selling the parts.
> nat3532 (538 )
> And in case the listing is removed, here is a picture.
> View attachment 4192044


She might have gotten away with the horse and carriage plaque. The creed and hangtag are really obvious.


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> I'll post this in the Hall of Shame but it's worth posting here too.
> 
> The title is as "interesting" as the items.
> *Coach Replacement Hardware Hand Tag Label Metal Pony Stagecoach Logo No Bag*
> 
> My guess is that the seller knew the bag was fake but thought she could get away with selling the parts.
> nat3532 (538 )
> And in case the listing is removed, here is a picture.
> View attachment 4192044


Ouch, that's just wrong!


----------



## holiday123

New product! Alot of nice things, but most are too embellished for me. Now e-bates needs to do 12% back again 

Anyone have this smaller duffle? I'm hoping it works as a crossbody? I can't do large crossbody bags so fingers crossed.

Not sure what to do with this carabineer but so cute! And best news is PCE works on these items. I wanted the bedford in evergreen but PCE doesn't work on it so I am holding out until next event for that one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> New product! Alot of nice things, but most are too embellished for me. Now e-bates needs to do 12% back again
> 
> Anyone have this smaller duffle? I'm hoping it works as a crossbody? I can't do large crossbody bags so fingers crossed.
> 
> Not sure what to do with this carabineer but so cute! And best news is PCE works on these items. I wanted the bedford in evergreen but PCE doesn't work on it so I am holding out until next event for that one.



I love the carabiner too. So cute! Oh and the sequin crossbody you (think it was you? Lol) bought is on the website now!


----------



## CoachMaven

They have new canvas totes with Bonnie Cashin fashion sketches on them.....oh that orange one is calling me! *But the code won't work for it*


----------



## houseof999

CoachMaven said:


> They have new canvas totes with Bonnie Cashin fashion sketches on them.....oh that orange one is calling me! *But the code won't work for it*


Just saw them. Love them both but I can't do totes. [emoji3525]


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Just saw them. Love them both but I can't do totes. [emoji3525]



They have the canvas pouches too.


----------



## CoachMaven

BeachBagGal said:


> They have the canvas pouches too.


I didn't even see those!!! I am getting one, that's a more justifiable purchase than another tote/bag. I could use it for my Kindle....


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the carabiner too. So cute! Oh and the sequin crossbody you (think it was you? Lol) bought is on the website now!


Yes. So happy about that pouch!  It seems they are still delaying the release of the camera bag though. Most likely it'll come out the day after PCE ends.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Yes. So happy about that pouch!  It seems they are still delaying the release of the camera bag though. Most likely it'll come out the day after PCE ends.



Yeah most likely. I feel like it’ll never come out. Lol. Did someone say they knew what the price was gonna be?


----------



## focoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah most likely. I feel like it’ll never come out. Lol. Did someone say they knew what the price was gonna be?


I was able to order that sequin camera bag! It was $350. My SA said it was only going to be sold at the Herald square Macy's location next month when it is out. She said 23 became available the other day when we ordered it but now they're showing zero in the warehouse and a later backorder date. But mine has shipped and should be here tomorrow!


----------



## whateve

focoach said:


> I was able to order that sequin camera bag! It was $350. My SA said it was only going to be sold at the Herald square Macy's location next month when it is out. She said 23 became available the other day when we ordered it but now they're showing zero in the warehouse and a later backorder date. But mine has shipped and should be here tomorrow!


Lucky you! Do you have measurements?


----------



## focoach

whateve said:


> Lucky you! Do you have measurements?


I think it's supposed to be the same dimensions as the plain leather one that's out right now so 8 1/4 by 6 1/4 x 3 inches


----------



## whateve

focoach said:


> I think it's supposed to be the same dimensions as the plain leather one that's out right now so 8 1/4 by 6 1/4 x 3 inches


Thanks!


----------



## focoach

whateve said:


> Thanks!


Sure! I will post pictures when it comes! I think it's also the same size as the tea rose turnlock one I got back in spring in the yellow (that came in purple too)


----------



## whateve

focoach said:


> Sure! I will post pictures when it comes! I think it's also the same size as the tea rose turnlock one I got back in spring in the yellow (that came in purple too)


Another question, what colorway are the sequins in?


----------



## focoach

whateve said:


> Another question, what colorway are the sequins in?


I don't know any of the names of colors but I can upload the pictures she sent me! They got the wristlet in store and supposedly that's what the back of the camera bag looks like without sequins


----------



## BeachBagGal

focoach said:


> I was able to order that sequin camera bag! It was $350. My SA said it was only going to be sold at the Herald square Macy's location next month when it is out. She said 23 became available the other day when we ordered it but now they're showing zero in the warehouse and a later backorder date. But mine has shipped and should be here tomorrow!



Oooo wow so excited to see your pix/thoughts!!! Does this mean they won’t be selling on Coach’s site?


----------



## BeachBagGal

focoach said:


> I was able to order that sequin camera bag! It was $350. My SA said it was only going to be sold at the Herald square Macy's location next month when it is out. She said 23 became available the other day when we ordered it but now they're showing zero in the warehouse and a later backorder date. But mine has shipped and should be here tomorrow!



Were you able to use PCE on it?


----------



## focoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Were you able to use PCE on it?


I was able to get it 20% on it yes. I guess the first batch went super quickly or maybe they took it out of the warehouse when I ordered it since they didn't want people to get it on the discount yet sorry, my SA is quick about these things!


----------



## focoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo wow so excited to see your pix/thoughts!!! Does this mean they won’t be selling on Coach’s site?


Oh just saw this too sorry, I have no idea but I can ask her when I go pick it up!


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> I was able to order that sequin camera bag! It was $350. My SA said it was only going to be sold at the Herald square Macy's location next month when it is out. She said 23 became available the other day when we ordered it but now they're showing zero in the warehouse and a later backorder date. But mine has shipped and should be here tomorrow!


Funny my SA texted me right after I posted that and I ordered it (and a bag charm to get to $400 for the 30% PCE)  Can't wait


----------



## BeachBagGal

focoach said:


> I was able to get it 20% on it yes. I guess the first batch went super quickly or maybe they took it out of the warehouse when I ordered it since they didn't want people to get it on the discount yet sorry, my SA is quick about these things!





holiday123 said:


> Funny my SA texted me right after I posted that and I ordered it (and a bag charm to get to $400 for the 30% PCE)  Can't wait



I guess that’s the nice thing about having a SA. It helps! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

focoach said:


> I don't know any of the names of colors but I can upload the pictures she sent me! They got the wristlet in store and supposedly that's what the back of the camera bag looks like without sequins



Is the hardware gunmetal or gold? Do you have the style number?


----------



## focoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Is the hardware gunmetal or gold? Do you have the style number?


I think gunmetal or black hardware not gold though I think it would be pretty with gold, and it looks like 31647 DKBLC


----------



## BeachBagGal

focoach said:


> I think gunmetal or black hardware not gold though I think it would be pretty with gold, and it looks like 31647 DKBLC



Thx! Really looking forward to your pix/thoughts on the bag!


----------



## focoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Thx! Really looking forward to your pix/thoughts on the bag!


Thanks I'm so excited too! I work near the mall so as soon as she texts me I'll run over there. I actually got the quilted rainbow rivets one last week so I can't wait to compare them, as I think I'm only going to keep one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

focoach said:


> Thanks I'm so excited too! I work near the mall so as soon as she texts me I'll run over there. I actually got the quilted rainbow rivets one last week so I can't wait to compare them, as I think I'm only going to keep one.



Exciting!!


----------



## focoach

She's here! Way less sequins on it than I imagined but I think I like it! Trying to decide between the floral and the quilted but I love the shape and size. Same as the tea rose turnlock size I got in yellow this spring


----------



## focoach

Next to the quilted


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> She's here! Way less sequins on it than I imagined but I think I like it! Trying to decide between the floral and the quilted but I love the shape and size. Same as the tea rose turnlock size I got in yellow this spring


Bummer about the lack of sequins, but it's really pretty. I bought the quilted last month (full price  ) but really love the style (have the tea rose in royal too).  Not sure how I feel about it seeing more pics - do you love it?  I love the colors,  it's so cheerful.

Oh just saw the strap. Is the entire leather part printed?


----------



## focoach

holiday123 said:


> Bummer about the lack of sequins, but it's really pretty. I bought the quilted last month (full price  ) but really love the style (have the tea rose in royal too).  Not sure how I feel about it seeing more pics - do you love it?  I love the colors,  it's so cheerful.
> 
> Oh just saw the strap. Is the entire leather part printed?


It is very cheerful! I don't mind the lack of sequins as much as I thought because the whole bag is printed including the leather part of the strap and all the flowers including the sequins ones are glittery!


----------



## holiday123

focoach said:


> It is very cheerful! I don't mind the lack of sequins as much as I thought because the whole bag is printed including the leather part of the strap and all the flowers including the sequins ones are glittery!


Oh nice. Can't wait to see and then decide. One plus about less sequins is I'll have less worries about being careful with it


----------



## Syren

focoach said:


> Next to the quilted



They are both so cute!  My personal preference is for the rivets as I just think the rainbow effect is so cool! But both great choices. 

I just got the leopard camera bag in the mail today and I love it!  Such a great shape and I love that it has 2 outside slip pockets.


----------



## focoach

Syren said:


> They are both so cute!  My personal preference is for the rivets as I just think the rainbow effect is so cool! But both great choices.
> 
> I just got the leopard camera bag in the mail today and I love it!  Such a great shape and I love that it has 2 outside slip pockets.


The outside pockets are the best! I do like that the roses one has pockets on either side instead of just the back like the rivets


----------



## jubblebubble

Are the Coach Dinky with Tea Rose crossbody bags seasonal?


----------



## holiday123

Dillard's is doing their sale again. I got a bag charm ($23) for myself, Edie 42 ($104) and bag charm for mom and camera bag ($58) for my niece. Some great deals. They had a bunch of Brahmin left too for those who love Brahmin.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's is doing their sale again. I got a bag charm ($23) for myself, Edie 42 ($104) and bag charm for mom and camera bag ($58) for my niece. Some great deals. They had a bunch of Brahmin left too for those who love Brahmin.



Wow what deals!!! Nice!’


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's is doing their sale again. I got a bag charm ($23) for myself, Edie 42 ($104) and bag charm for mom and camera bag ($58) for my niece. Some great deals. They had a bunch of Brahmin left too for those who love Brahmin.


Wow, that's a haul for a great price!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's is doing their sale again. I got a bag charm ($23) for myself, Edie 42 ($104) and bag charm for mom and camera bag ($58) for my niece. Some great deals. They had a bunch of Brahmin left too for those who love Brahmin.


All so beautiful! Enjoy your great deals on these cuties.


----------



## jcnc

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's is doing their sale again. I got a bag charm ($23) for myself, Edie 42 ($104) and bag charm for mom and camera bag ($58) for my niece. Some great deals. They had a bunch of Brahmin left too for those who love Brahmin.


Wow!!


----------



## jcnc

Hello everyone,

Need your help!!

So my 3 month old bag seems to be aging a lot faster than any other i have had . My coach Turnlock hobo leather in the bottom seems more squished and wrinkly than the rest of the bag and i don’t even use this bag too often.

This is my only slouchy/ non structured bag so not sure if thats the reason. Anyone else experienced something similar??


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I'm kind of obsessed with this clutch right now. Can anyone tell me if the snakeskin flowers make it high maintenance? I've never owned anything with snakeskin before. Thanks!


----------



## holiday123

I know sellers can list at whatever price they want, but some of these seller's prices/items seem crazy. $78 for a hangtag?  Wow! She has all the parts listed for a rogue except the rogue.  I guess that's one way to fund a bag 

https://www.ebay.com/sch/orlan.9flu...b0-dI:rk:11:pf:0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I know sellers can list at whatever price they want, but some of these seller's prices/items seem crazy. $78 for a hangtag?  Wow! She has all the parts listed for a rogue except the rogue.  I guess that's one way to fund a bag
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/orlan.9fludcfy/m.html?item=123452843810&hash=item1cbe5ce722:g:z1AAAOSwJGdb0-dI:rk:11f:0&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


One of my pet peeves is when sellers cannibalize items and sell the various parts separately. This seller is one who not only separates checkbook inserts from the rest of the wallets and sells separately but on many occasions separated fakes and sold the pieces separately.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> One of my pet peeves is when sellers cannibalize items and sell the various parts separately. This seller is one who not only separates checkbook inserts from the rest of the wallets and sells separately but on many occasions separated fakes and sold the pieces separately.


I'm seeing other sellers list checkbook covers for more than wallets!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I'm seeing other sellers list checkbook covers for more than wallets!


that too!


----------



## BeenBurned

Where do they come up with these stories? (This description is fiction, right?)

_"Coach mirror keychain custom designed for a fundraiser at Untermeyer Gardens."
_
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Coa...h=item2cde0b0d56:g:akoAAOSw9~5bwlkz:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## CoachMaven

BeenBurned said:


> Where do they come up with these stories? (This description is fiction, right?)
> 
> _"Coach mirror keychain custom designed for a fundraiser at Untermeyer Gardens."
> _
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Coa...h=item2cde0b0d56:g:akoAAOSw9~5bwlkz:rk:8:pf:0


It looks like a MFF mirror keychain. Maybe someone bought it and donated it for the fundraiser, and the person who won thinks it was custom?


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachMaven said:


> It looks like a MFF mirror keychain. Maybe someone bought it and donated it for the fundraiser, and the person who won thinks it was custom?


So custom "donated" NOT custom designed!


----------



## BeenBurned

Here's another seller with an imagination.

She describes her bag as "rare" 202 of 293.

*Rare Coach Bag 202 of 293 Made*
And the creed that is the basis of her story:


----------



## Satcheldoll

I was at the store today and found at they are bringing out a new version of the Willis Satchel.  I saw pics of a black and white colorblock and it will also be available in a green, light tan and maybe a solid black or navy. The colors weren't labeled. The inside looks like it's lined in the same material as the rogues, the top handle looked a little longer and the turnlock closure was a little different. I think it was priced at $495.

They also have a Cooper shoulder bag, canteen bag and a few other bags coming. Not sure when.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I was at the store today and found at they are bringing out a new version of the Willis Satchel.  I saw pics of a black and white colorblock and it will also be available in a green, light tan and maybe a solid black or navy. The colors weren't labeled. The inside looks like it's lined in the same material as the rogues, the top handle looked a little longer and the turnlock closure was a little different. I think it was priced at $495.
> 
> They also have a Cooper shoulder bag, canteen bag and a few other bags coming. Not sure when.


Just got this pic of the Willis and I don't love it.. the flap looks too short.. it looks out of proportion in comparison to the original one.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Just got this pic of the Willis and I don't love it.. the flap looks too short.. it looks out of proportion in comparison to the original one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237749


That looks like the offspring of a Willis mated with a Station bag.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Just got this pic of the Willis and I don't love it.. the flap looks too short.. it looks out of proportion in comparison to the original one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237749


I don't care for it either. Why couldn't they make it cute like the Legacy Willis?


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> That looks like the offspring of a Willis mated with a Station bag.


Yes! I kept thinking the whole Turnlock and the leather looks like the station bag!  But even station bags flap is positioned lower I think.


----------



## Satcheldoll

BeenBurned said:


> That looks like the offspring of a Willis mated with a Station bag.





whateve said:


> I don't care for it either. Why couldn't they make it cute like the Legacy Willis?





houseof999 said:


> Yes! I kept thinking the whole Turnlock and the leather looks like the station bag!  But even station bags flap is positioned lower I think.


It definitely wasn't on my list when I saw it. It just looks wrong. But maybe it will appeal to some people.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I don't care for it either. Why couldn't they make it cute like the Legacy Willis?


IKR! Would've much preferred that shape in glove tanned leather. It would've been like correcting a mistake of the leather they used. [emoji38]


----------



## Lake Effect

Satcheldoll said:


> I was at the store today and found at they are bringing out a new version of the Willis Satchel.  I saw pics of a black and white colorblock and it will also be available in a green, light tan and maybe a solid black or navy. The colors weren't labeled. The inside looks like it's lined in the same material as the rogues, the top handle looked a little longer and the turnlock closure was a little different. I think it was priced at $495.
> 
> They also have a Cooper shoulder bag, canteen bag and a few other bags coming. Not sure when.





houseof999 said:


> Just got this pic of the Willis and I don't love it.. the flap looks too short.. it looks out of proportion in comparison to the original one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237749


I’m too entrenched in the originals to really get on board with these updated versions.
I’d really like to be open minded. I just can’t seem to muster the energy.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Just got this pic of the Willis and I don't love it.. the flap looks too short.. it looks out of proportion in comparison to the original one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237749





BeenBurned said:


> That looks like the offspring of a Willis mated with a Station bag.


I know this is snarky, but I would love to believe the designer just took a 5 minute walk through the Archives, to check the Willis and didn’t put the diligence in. Kinda just phoned it in. Like with all these Dinky-esque, Saddle-esque recycled designs. You know, like people mis-listing bags on eBay .


----------



## Hyacinth

Satcheldoll said:


> I was at the store today and found at they are bringing out a new version of the Willis Satchel.  I saw pics of a black and white colorblock and it will also be available in a green, light tan and maybe a solid black or navy. The colors weren't labeled. The inside looks like it's lined in the same material as the rogues, the top handle looked a little longer and the turnlock closure was a little different. I think it was priced at $495.
> 
> They also have a Cooper shoulder bag, canteen bag and a few other bags coming. Not sure when.



NO LONG SHOULDER STRAP ?????

TOTAL dealbreaker. WTH are they thinking?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hyacinth said:


> NO LONG SHOULDER STRAP ?????
> 
> TOTAL dealbreaker. WTH are they thinking?


I didn't even notice that in the picture until you mentioned it! Hopefully that picture is wrong.


----------



## Ireiki4u

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with this clutch right now. Can anyone tell me if the snakeskin flowers make it high maintenance? I've never owned anything with snakeskin before. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229844


I have it, I don’t think so. I keep mine in the dust bag when not in use.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with this clutch right now. Can anyone tell me if the snakeskin flowers make it high maintenance? I've never owned anything with snakeskin before. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229844


That is super cute!! I love it!

I've had a few snake skin bags. I would use leather conditioner on my occasionally to keep it from drying out. Be sure to smooth the conditioner down with the scales, not up against them. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## focoach

Satcheldoll said:


> I didn't even notice that in the picture until you mentioned it! Hopefully that picture is wrong.


I’m excited about this one actually! My SA sent me some pics - it does have a long strap it just looks like it attaches to rings on the back instead of on the sides of the dowel like the original


----------



## CoachMaven

Be honest- Is it too extra to want this and bring out every birthday? Because I really like it!


----------



## branbran1984

CoachMaven said:


> Be honest- Is it too extra to want this and bring out every birthday? Because I really like it!
> View attachment 4251042



I have this tiara! It’s very cute in person and the crystals to me look more champagne in person than pink! I will say the plastic flowers are kinda cheap looking.


----------



## whateve

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+label&_sacat=0

This person is selling creeds!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=coach&_ssn=richardrossi&hash=item4d815fd8da:g:omEAAOSwAzxb7HTE&item=332883024090&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+label&_sacat=0
> 
> This person is selling creeds!


There's absolutely no legitimate reason someone would buy them and no honest seller would sell them!

ETA: There are also a bunch of Uggs (Bailey) buttons and some Dooney props.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=coach&_ssn=richardrossi&hash=item4d815fd8da:g:omEAAOSwAzxb7HTE&item=332883024090&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+label&_sacat=0
> 
> This person is selling creeds!





BeenBurned said:


> There's absolutely no legitimate reason someone would buy them and no honest seller would sell them!
> 
> ETA: There are also a bunch of Uggs (Bailey) buttons and some Dooney props.


I would like to see how those creeds get re-purposed or upcycled!!


----------



## Lake Effect

CoachMaven said:


> Be honest- Is it too extra to want this and bring out every birthday? Because I really like it!
> View attachment 4251042


No, life is short. Buy it work it enjoy it. I am living life on the edge. I just bought a pair of print slacks to wear to work. Not as edgy as what my Gucci banner ad at the top of this page shows, but livin’ bold lol. I bought a pair of red slim style pants last year and no one dies of shock when I wear them to work!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=coach&_ssn=richardrossi&hash=item4d815fd8da:g:omEAAOSwAzxb7HTE&item=332883024090&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=coach+label&_sacat=0
> 
> This person is selling creeds!





BeenBurned said:


> There's absolutely no legitimate reason someone would buy them and no honest seller would sell them!
> 
> ETA: There are also a bunch of Uggs (Bailey) buttons and some Dooney props.



Creed patches.   Of all the odd Coach stuff I have collected, creed patches were never one of them......nor something I would ever wanted to.


----------



## meepabeep

Creeds


----------



## dgphoto

Help me decide which one, please! I’m deciding between these two bags:
Blue suede


Or color block (is it brown or burgundy?)


My only other Rogue is this one and I have other bags in each of the colors above:


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Help me decide which one, please! I’m deciding between these two bags:
> Blue suede
> View attachment 4254184
> 
> Or color block (is it brown or burgundy?)
> View attachment 4254185
> 
> My only other Rogue is this one and I have other bags in each of the colors above:
> View attachment 4254186


I think that is oxblood, which is more brown than burgundy. The leather will hold up better than suede.


----------



## houseof999

Ooh I love the coloblock one! I think it's called Oxblood.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> I think that is oxblood, which is more brown than burgundy. The leather will hold up better than suede.





houseof999 said:


> Ooh I love the coloblock one! I think it's called Oxblood.



YES, oxblood! I could not think of the name to save my life. I was kind of leaning towards that one but the blue is probably more rare but also more upkeep... ☹️


----------



## Iamminda

dgphoto said:


> Help me decide which one, please! I’m deciding between these two bags:
> Blue suede
> View attachment 4254184
> 
> Or color block (is it brown or burgundy?)
> View attachment 4254185
> 
> My only other Rogue is this one and I have other bags in each of the colors above:
> View attachment 4254186



I think the blue color is prettier except I don’t like suede that much (more high maintenance than the pebbled leather).  So the oxblood one is a better choice.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Help me decide which one, please! I’m deciding between these two bags:
> Blue suede
> View attachment 4254184
> 
> Or color block (is it brown or burgundy?)
> View attachment 4254185
> 
> My only other Rogue is this one and I have other bags in each of the colors above:
> View attachment 4254186


The blue is gorgeous, but suede can be harder to maintain. The oxblood is also gorgeous! I have a little oxblood bag-mine is more on the plummy side, but it looks more brown on other versions. I love it this time of year. If suede doesn't deter you, go for the blue since you love that one the most.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Help me decide which one, please! I’m deciding between these two bags:
> Blue suede
> View attachment 4254184
> 
> Or color block (is it brown or burgundy?)
> View attachment 4254185
> 
> My only other Rogue is this one and I have other bags in each of the colors above:
> View attachment 4254186


I cannot disagree with the prior posts about the maintainance of the blue suede. But it is absolutely stunning. I would buy the blue and baby it. But that’s just me. Also I have enough bags to rotate and use in addition to it.


----------



## Lucylu29

dgphoto said:


> Help me decide which one, please! I’m deciding between these two bags:
> Blue suede
> View attachment 4254184
> 
> Or color block (is it brown or burgundy?)
> View attachment 4254185
> 
> My only other Rogue is this one and I have other bags in each of the colors above:
> View attachment 4254186



I think that blue is such a beautiful color but I agree with everyone about the upkeep of suede. Also, from what I recall of that oxblood one in your pictures, it also has suede on the sides. I think they're that honey color that a lot of the Rogues have on the inside suede.


----------



## holiday123

Coach has a bunch of bags under the sale page and e-bates is 14% today


----------



## fayden

dgphoto said:


> Help me decide which one, please! I’m deciding between these two bags:
> Blue suede
> View attachment 4254184
> 
> Or color block (is it brown or burgundy?)
> View attachment 4254185
> 
> My only other Rogue is this one and I have other bags in each of the colors above:
> View attachment 4254186



Tough call, I don't mind the suede because if you take care of it should be fine. I wouldn't be afraid to use it. The oxblood is also very nice. The upside to the suede is it is very light compared to the pebbled leather. I already have a suede rogue so I'm actually eyeing the oxblood too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> Help me decide which one, please! I’m deciding between these two bags:
> Blue suede
> View attachment 4254184
> 
> Or color block (is it brown or burgundy?)
> View attachment 4254185
> 
> My only other Rogue is this one and I have other bags in each of the colors above:
> View attachment 4254186


I ordered the suede 36 from outlet. I returned. To much maintenance for me


----------



## Lake Effect

Bleeker Haversack, not too bad looking for chalk/white but I am already living with a teal suede rehab project/impulse buy haversack. So save me. That means you , @houseof999 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Limited-Edition-bonnie-cashin-Large-Shoulder-BAG-Ivory/192735395968


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Bleeker Haversack, not too bad looking for chalk/white but I am already living with a teal suede rehab project/impulse buy haversack. So save me. That means you , @houseof999 [emoji38]
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Limited-Edition-bonnie-cashin-Large-Shoulder-BAG-Ivory/192735395968


Lol I had been looking for it! Can't believe you remembered! So sweet! It hardly ever gets listed. I think station85 had one for sale but I didn't bid due to the condition. This looks like it's in better condition. Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Lol I had been looking for it! Can't believe you remembered! So sweet! It hardly ever gets listed. I think station85 had one for sale but I didn't bid due to the condition. This looks like it's in better condition. Thanks!


Didn’t you mention one was made in a shade of orange? I know you have a suede one too, that’s what’s makes me remember. I have an uncanny memory for listings and stuff on this forum.
Now if I could only remember to call my mom on Sunday afternoons!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Didn’t you mention one was made in a shade of orange? I know you have a suede one too, that’s what’s makes me remember. I have an uncanny memory for listings and stuff on this forum.
> Now if I could only remember to call my mom on Sunday afternoons!


Yes I have it in orange leather, pink suede and brown suede. I recently found it in blue suede also. It also came in green suede but I have not been interested in that color for some reason.


----------



## CoachMaven

Funny story- I returned something I bought online at Tory Burch and two former SAs from my main Coach store now work there! One of them recognized me right away when I walked in, and told me that the other also worked there and went to get her. My dh is exclaims, 'Hold on! You know sales associates in Tory Burch too!?!?" I was all, what can I say? I ended up cheating and got a bag on sale at TB today.


----------



## Lucylu29

CoachMaven said:


> Funny story- I returned something I bought online at Tory Burch and two former SAs from my main Coach store now work there! One of them recognized me right away when I walked in, and told me that the other also worked there and went to get her. My dh is exclaims, 'Hold on! You know sales associates in Tory Burch too!?!?" I was all, what can I say? I ended up cheating and got a bag on sale at TB today.



Oh yay! I heard they were both working there. I'll have to stop by and see them although I don't know much about the brand!


----------



## CoachMaven

Lucylu29 said:


> Oh yay! I heard they were both working there. I'll have to stop by and see them although I don't know much about the brand!


When I walked in, I saw Kelly. What cracked me up was she immediately recognized me and says hello, then tells me she and Jessie were both there (Jessie used to be my go to SA) and went to get her. I got Jessie's email address in case TB becomes my next favorite brand. I got the McGraw slouchy tote with chain strap for less than half price. It's a cute bag. Not 1941 quality, but still really cute.


----------



## dgphoto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I ordered the suede 36 from outlet. I returned. To much maintenance for me



I ended up with the oxblood one, received yesterday. The color fills a need in my collection and I rediscovered a navy Nomad on my last giant purge so I really didn’t need another navy bag.


----------



## BagsRGreat

dgphoto said:


> I ended up with the oxblood one, received yesterday. The color fills a need in my collection and I rediscovered a navy Nomad on my last giant purge so I really didn’t need another navy bag.


That Rogue is just lovely.  I am eyeing its twin in dark turquoise.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

dgphoto said:


> I ended up with the oxblood one, received yesterday. The color fills a need in my collection and I rediscovered a navy Nomad on my last giant purge so I really didn’t need another navy bag.


I love


----------



## fayden

dgphoto said:


> I ended up with the oxblood one, received yesterday. The color fills a need in my collection and I rediscovered a navy Nomad on my last giant purge so I really didn’t need another navy bag.



OMG I've been eyeing this bag for a long time. I am hoping it goes on sale for 50% off....


----------



## redwood66

Did anyone see that the new Cooper shoulder bag was on the 30% off sale yesterday?  Now today it's regular price.  Weird.  I didn't buy it because I am not sure I would love it in any of the colors, though the Cadet is very pretty.


----------



## Satcheldoll

redwood66 said:


> Did anyone see that the new Cooper shoulder bag was on the 30% off sale yesterday?  Now today it's regular price.  Weird.  I didn't buy it because I am not sure I would love it in any of the colors, though the Cadet is very pretty.


The Thanksgiving 30% off sale is over which is why it's no longer in sale. Now it's transitioning to SAS.


----------



## Lucylu29

CoachMaven said:


> When I walked in, I saw Kelly. What cracked me up was she immediately recognized me and says hello, then tells me she and Jessie were both there (Jessie used to be my go to SA) and went to get her. I got Jessie's email address in case TB becomes my next favorite brand. I got the McGraw slouchy tote with chain strap for less than half price. It's a cute bag. Not 1941 quality, but still really cute.



How funny! Kelli was my go-to when she was at Coach!


----------



## BeenBurned

Note to self: Proofread titles of listings (and correct spelling errors) before hitting "post"

Someone got a fantastic deal because of the seller's typo:

*Vintage Coqch Leather Coin Purse Pouch With Brass Chain Dark Blue*


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does Coach not have "live chat" on their site anymore? I couldn't find it earlier.


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> Does Coach not have "live chat" on their site anymore? I couldn't find it earlier.



It’s weird!  I did live chat last week. I scrolled down and it was shown as a link on the bottom footer near contact us but not on every page?  I closed out of the site, reopened and scrolled down and there it was. So strange. It was like it disappeared the longer I was on the site lol


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Note to self: Proofread titles of listings (and correct spelling errors) before hitting "post"
> 
> Someone got a fantastic deal because of the seller's typo:
> 
> *Vintage Coqch Leather Coin Purse Pouch With Brass Chain Dark Blue*


OTOH, someone is very optimistic!!
$2999 for a keychain?!?!? (and she's charging separately for shipping!)

*Coach Leather Sun Keychain Key Fob Handbag Charm 92006 Preowned*


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> OTOH, someone is very optimistic!!
> $2999 for a keychain?!?!? (and she's charging separately for shipping!)
> 
> *Coach Leather Sun Keychain Key Fob Handbag Charm 92006 Preowned*


Maybe she just put the decimal point in the wrong place?


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Maybe she just put the decimal point in the wrong place?


Probably. I assumed but thought it was funny so I posted.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Maybe she just put the decimal point in the wrong place?





BeenBurned said:


> Probably. I assumed but thought it was funny so I posted.


The mistake was corrected. It's $29.99.


----------



## GILLYMETHWOOD

Imagine the Ebay fee if it went for £2999. Unrelated - hope this is an ok place to ask - has anyone compared the yellow ish colour Barley to Flax? Or could this have been asked previously?


----------



## houseof999

Anyone getting the fall runway bowler satchel? I like it but don't want another Oxblood bag.


----------



## holiday123

GILLYMETHWOOD said:


> Imagine the Ebay fee if it went for £2999. Unrelated - hope this is an ok place to ask - has anyone compared the yellow ish colour Barley to Flax? Or could this have been asked previously?


My SA said it's close to flax and if anything a darker yellow. I don't have comparisons pics though.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Anyone getting the fall runway bowler satchel? I like it but don't want another Oxblood bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339577
> View attachment 4339578
> View attachment 4339579


I think it's cute but I try not to get anything multi-colored and there aren't any colors I really love.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I think it's cute but I try not to get anything multi-colored and there aren't any colors I really love.


Me neither. I saw an olive one not color blocked on the runway. I'd be all about that if that comes out later.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Anyone getting the fall runway bowler satchel? I like it but don't want another Oxblood bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339577
> View attachment 4339578
> View attachment 4339579


Wish it was larger


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wish it was larger


It looks like a bowling bag. If it was larger, it would really look like a bowling bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> It looks like a bowling bag. If it was larger, it would really look like a bowling bag!


I knowww. I likem big. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Good price!


----------



## faintlymacabre

houseof999 said:


> Anyone getting the fall runway bowler satchel? I like it but don't want another Oxblood bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339577
> View attachment 4339578
> View attachment 4339579


I ordered the black/red! This shape is not something I have in my collection, so it's not just another black bag for me (and the red piping really adds a pop)! The colourblock ones are not my thing.

It seems like it should be a quality piece: glovetanned leather, suede lining, metal feet for the bottom. I look forward to receiving it!


----------



## houseof999

faintlymacabre said:


> I ordered the black/red! This shape is not something I have in my collection, so it's not just another black bag for me (and the red piping really adds a pop)! The colourblock ones are not my thing.
> 
> It seems like it should be a quality piece: glovetanned leather, suede lining, metal feet for the bottom. I look forward to receiving it!


That's the only one I want. Oxblood in all the others really turned me off. Please  post pics when you get it! The only thing I don't like is that long strap attaching diagonally. I wonder if it would hang wonky because of it. I think (IIRC) all the models were hand carrying the bag.


----------



## houseof999

Does it look like it sticks out too much?


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> Does it look like it sticks out too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339969


To me, it kinda does a bit being worn crossbody. If you were to wear it on the shoulder it would hang straight down and not stick out.


----------



## Syren

The “bowling bag” isn’t really my style but I do think it’s cute. I really like the black with red and brass combo.  I’ve been saying I wanted Coach to make more styles in this color way!  Hopefully there will be others [emoji1]


----------



## houseof999

I'll wait for the olive one. If they ever make it to production. [emoji849]


----------



## CoachMaven

It's larger than I thought it would be, the Marleigh. I would wear it long shoulder, not crossbody, it does jut out too much for me. I wish the handles were a little larger to wear on the crook of the arm too.


----------



## Syren

houseof999 said:


> I'll wait for the olive one. If they ever make it to production. [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340467



It looks great in olive. It looks better here to me being hand carried!  Cute


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Anyone getting the fall runway bowler satchel? I like it but don't want another Oxblood bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339577
> View attachment 4339578
> View attachment 4339579





whateve said:


> I think it's cute but I try not to get anything multi-colored and there aren't any colors I really love.


I like it! It is giving me a vintage vibe. Feeling the Ace Satchel. Just need to wait for it to go to outlet (because they all go to outlet someday, right?), someone to buy it on clearance, decide they have too many bags, list online and accept my offer of $85!


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> I like it! It is giving me a vintage vibe. Feeling the Ace Satchel. Just need to wait for it to go to outlet (because they all go to outlet someday, right?), someone to buy it on clearance, decide they have too many bags, list online and accept my offer of $85!



Haha I like your thought process!


----------



## Lake Effect

Syren said:


> Haha I like your thought process!


I believe that is how I ended up with my Cornflower Ace . For $ 85.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I'll wait for the olive one. If they ever make it to production. [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340467


Side note - those shoes!!! I like!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Side note - those shoes!!! I like!


Yes! I noticed the shoes too, and I have very few pairs of shoes. Love them!


----------



## Lake Effect

Check this out.  I stopped by my Nordstrom Rack to check out shoes. I like to walk through the bags, right? I see the bottom of this bag sticking out of a pile. The first thing that comes to my head is pebbled leather and contrast stiching = Hi, this is 2010 calling, did you miss the bus?? Imagine my surprise when I looked at the Creed!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Eta, sorry about the Creed shot. The bag is from 2009!! And cost $149!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Check this out.  I stopped by my Nordstrom Rack to check out shoes. I like to walk through the bags, right? I see the bottom of this bag sticking out of a pile. The first thing that comes to my head is pebbled leather and contrast stiching = Hi, this is 2010 calling, did you miss the bus?? Imagine my surprise when I looked at the Creed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343946
> View attachment 4343947
> 
> Eta, sorry about the Creed shot. The bag is from 2009!! And cost $149!


And it is marked with ink! Did someone return a used bag?


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> And it is marked with ink! Did someone return a used bag?


Right??  Actually the color is warm raspberry , which I found to be quite nice! But I lean towards brass hardware.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> And it is marked with ink! Did someone return a used bag?





Lake Effect said:


> Right??  Actually the color is warm raspberry , which I found to be quite nice! But I lean towards brass hardware.



My local NR sells “refurbished” bags. I have no idea where they get them.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sarah03 said:


> My local NR sells “refurbished” bags. I have no idea where they get them.


Really? Interesting. As whateve noted there was pen on it and it had a sticky price tag, not the standard Manufacture issue.


----------



## fashionplate123

houseof999 said:


> Anyone getting the fall runway bowler satchel? I like it but don't want another Oxblood bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339577
> View attachment 4339578
> View attachment 4339579


I was doing a lot of research on the dimension of the bag and worried it might be too small.  When I decided to pull the trigger and order the black one, it had already sold out online.  I called CS and they said there is 0 information on when more will be shipped to the warehouse and to stores.  One of my SA's said early March, another said May and some say late summer.

Now, it's a game of hurry up and wait


----------



## LaVisioneer

houseof999 said:


> I'll wait for the olive one. If they ever make it to production. [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340467



It looks much more modern with this color palette. I agree with @whateve it looks way too much like a bowling bag, especially with the colors they used. It also looks like it protrudes too much for crossbody use. It's cute it just doesn't look like a handbag to me.


----------



## fashionplate123

LaVisioneer said:


> It looks much more modern with this color palette. I agree with @whateve it looks way too much like a bowling bag, especially with the colors they used. It also looks like it protrudes too much for crossbody use. It's cute it just doesn't look like a handbag to me.


They’re selling out so fast!  All of the colors.  Guess bowling bags are in high demand, lol.


----------



## fashionplate123

LaVisioneer said:


> It looks much more modern with this color palette. I agree with @whateve it looks way too much like a bowling bag, especially with the colors they used. It also looks like it protrudes too much for crossbody use. It's cute it just doesn't look like a handbag to me.


Really interested to see it in stores, but it's not going to be there until summer


----------



## Lake Effect

Is anyone familiar with this bag? The listing is describing it as tooled, but it looks to me to be applique and stitching. I think I could waive my general policy avoiding duffles for this bag!  Although not at this price!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Blee...468220dce4:g:pWQAAOSwLw1bZRwG&redirect=mobile


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Is anyone familiar with this bag? The listing is describing it as tooled, but it looks to me to be applique and stitching. I think I could waive my general policy avoiding duffles for this bag!  Although not at this price!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Blee...468220dce4:g:pWQAAOSwLw1bZRwG&redirect=mobile


I don't think it is tooled either. It looks like applique and stitching, but the official name is Bleecker Leather Tooled Floral Duffle. It originally sold for $798. Coach's measurements are 17L x 16H x 8W. It is a huge bag! They rarely come up for sale. However, stay far away from this one. It has a 99999 style code. There is no way to prove authenticity. It came out in 2008, so the year code is a bit early.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I don't think it is tooled either. It looks like applique and stitching, but the official name is Bleecker Leather Tooled Floral Duffle. It originally sold for $798. Coach's measurements are 17L x 16H x 8W. It is a huge bag! They rarely come up for sale. However, stay far away from this one. It has a 99999 style code. There is no way to prove authenticity. It came out in 2008, so the year code is a bit early.


I also saw the tiny ES on the Creed patch. That made me wonder if it was an Employee Sale. Wasn't 99999 used for sample bags? It would make sense if to me if Coach made sample bags available to employees. This is wayyy too much for me to spend. But I want to do my homework, cause you never know what will crop up, and where . . .


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I also saw the tiny ES on the Creed patch. That made me wonder if it was an Employee Sale. Wasn't 99999 used for sample bags? It would make sense if to me if Coach made sample bags available to employees. This is wayyy too much for me to spend. But I want to do my homework, cause you never know what will crop up, and where . . .


Yes, supposedly 99999 was used for sample bags and ES means employee sale. So it could be a legitimately made Coach sample bag, but sample bags can never be proven authentic. I have one with papers that I think prove it is authentic, but I'm stuck with it because if I listed it for sale, someone would probably report it.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Yes, supposedly 99999 was used for sample bags and ES means employee sale. So it could be a legitimately made Coach sample bag, but sample bags can never be proven authentic. I have one with papers that I think prove it is authentic, but I'm stuck with it because if I listed it for sale, someone would probably report it.


Isn't 00000 also used for samples?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Isn't 00000 also used for samples?


Yes. Mine unfortunately actually has the style number for another bag. I think they just slapped on the first creed they found instead of making one specifically for the bag.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Yes. Mine unfortunately actually has the style number for another bag. I think they just slapped on the first creed they found instead of making one specifically for the bag.


My dark denim Dinky is a sample one. I was too excited to see a "deal". The kisslock hardware was in the right direction and stitches looked good. I still didn't read the serial number when I got and didn't notice till I had already accepted it! [emoji2356]


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> My local NR sells “refurbished” bags. I have no idea where they get them.


Wow.  I didn't know they did that.


----------



## anthrosphere

Sarah03 said:


> My local NR sells “refurbished” bags. I have no idea where they get them.



Those refurb bags are most likely customer returns. Returns that are used by the former owner then returned. But are deemed “too used” to be resold at full price. So Nordstrom cleans them up (or “refurbishes” them) and is sent to NR to be sold at a discounted price.

Most of the time, you can never tell the difference or where the changes are. I bought a cropped, cable knit sweater in mustard yellow that was labeled “refurbished” for under $7. But honestly it looks brand new. It is so warm and comfortable and is probably the best sweater I bought there.


----------



## houseof999

Any one want a parker carryall? $100. 

https://posh.mk/3J3tzT0l7U


----------



## BeenBurned

Hmmm. Check out the "accuracy/honesty" of this title vs. the picture!!

Great condition? I guess "condition" is subjective! 

*Coach ORIGINAL SILVER Wallet IN GREAT CONDITION WITH A GREAT PRICE TOO..*


----------



## holiday123

Dillard's has parkers etc for 40% off if anyone is looking.


----------



## jcnc

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's has parkers etc for 40% off if anyone is looking.


Wow!! So wish i was close to one


----------



## BeenBurned

(I would have posted this pet peeve on the ebay subforum's pet peeve thread but I think it would be appreciated more here.)

Minor rant: We see this all the time and I wish sellers would do their homework before asserting the age of a bag!

According to the seller, this listing is for "A Classic COACH Vintage 1970's Handbag ( Coach Creed indicates this was manufactured in the 70"s)" but the bag is from 1994!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1970s-VINT...849182?hash=item261937dede:g:hqoAAOSwLgFcpMwT

And this one is from 1996, not "late 70s" as claimed:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-G6L-5130-Classic-BLACK-WILLIS-Station-Cross-Body-Bag-Purse-EUC-/143211246698?hash=item21580e346a:g:vQcAAOSwQVVcr4JD&nma=true&si=R1KZE2gbI7%2FqXEL4yI4b6utHkH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## OhHelloDoll

BeenBurned said:


> (I would have posted this pet peeve on the ebay subforum's pet peeve thread but I think it would be appreciated more here.)
> 
> Minor rant: We see this all the time and I wish sellers would do their homework before asserting the age of a bag!
> 
> According to the seller, this listing is for "A Classic COACH Vintage 1970's Handbag ( Coach Creed indicates this was manufactured in the 70"s)" but the bag is from 1994!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1970s-VINT...849182?hash=item261937dede:g:hqoAAOSwLgFcpMwT
> 
> And this one is from 1996, not "late 70s" as claimed:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-G6L-5130-Classic-BLACK-WILLIS-Station-Cross-Body-Bag-Purse-EUC-/143211246698?hash=item21580e346a:g:vQcAAOSwQVVcr4JD&nma=true&si=R1KZE2gbI7%2FqXEL4yI4b6utHkH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Lies!

I wonder where the are even getting that date from since the creed clearly “indicates this was manufactured in the 70’s”?


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> (I would have posted this pet peeve on the ebay subforum's pet peeve thread but I think it would be appreciated more here.)
> 
> Minor rant: We see this all the time and I wish sellers would do their homework before asserting the age of a bag!
> 
> According to the seller, this listing is for "A Classic COACH Vintage 1970's Handbag ( Coach Creed indicates this was manufactured in the 70"s)" but the bag is from 1994!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1970s-VINT...849182?hash=item261937dede:g:hqoAAOSwLgFcpMwT
> 
> And this one is from 1996, not "late 70s" as claimed:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-G6L-5130-Classic-BLACK-WILLIS-Station-Cross-Body-Bag-Purse-EUC-/143211246698?hash=item21580e346a:g:vQcAAOSwQVVcr4JD&nma=true&si=R1KZE2gbI7%2FqXEL4yI4b6utHkH8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Co-sign!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Lake Effect said:


> Co-sign!


To build off this, why is EVERYTHING Bonnie Cashin?


----------



## Lake Effect

OhHelloDoll said:


> To build off this, why is EVERYTHING Bonnie Cashin?


One theory, because some sellers are completely ignorant of the facts, they assume all potential buyers are?
Next theory, monkey see, monkey do?


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> One theory, because some sellers are completely ignorant of the facts, they assume all potential buyers are?
> Next theory, monkey see, monkey do?


Monkey see, monkey do is definitely a factor. Some sellers will look for listings that are similar to theirs and copy some of the keywords. There is definitely a temptation to add the word "Willis" to a station bag listing because so many other sellers do, and it will get your listing more eyes. 

Someone once made a mistake listing a 9965 Legacy small flap. Maybe they misread the number as 9955, which is the style number for a trail bag. They called their bag a trail bag. From that moment on, the mistake was propagated across a bunch of listings. Sellers are still listing Legacy small flaps and calling them trail bags.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

whateve said:


> Monkey see, monkey do is definitely a factor. Some sellers will look for listings that are similar to theirs and copy some of the keywords. There is definitely a temptation to add the word "Willis" to a station bag listing because so many other sellers do, and it will get your listing more eyes.
> 
> Someone once made a mistake listing a 9965 Legacy small flap. Maybe they misread the number as 9955, which is the style number for a trail bag. They called their bag a trail bag. From that moment on, the mistake was propagated across a bunch of listings. Sellers are still listing Legacy small flaps and calling them trail bags.


Thats actually pretty interesting to learn.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Monkey see, monkey do is definitely a factor. Some sellers will look for listings that are similar to theirs and copy some of the keywords. There is definitely a temptation to add the word "Willis" to a station bag listing because so many other sellers do, and it will get your listing more eyes.
> 
> Someone once made a mistake listing a 9965 Legacy small flap. Maybe they misread the number as 9955, which is the style number for a trail bag. They called their bag a trail bag. From that moment on, the mistake was propagated across a bunch of listings. Sellers are still listing Legacy small flaps and calling them trail bags.


I have no doubt!


----------



## CoachMaven

I've seen several listings for "courier bag" when its actually Patricia's Legacy...


----------



## Medtech

Does anyone own a Lane Satchel? If yes, what are your thoughts about this bag?


----------



## Lucylu29

Medtech said:


> Does anyone own a Lane Satchel? If yes, what are your thoughts about this bag?



I don't own one but I saw the peach color one with the whipstitching in store yesterday. It's a very pretty bag. It's shape kind of reminds me of the Ace satchel but with a wider opening and also of the vintage Broadway satchel. It's opening is similar to that of the Broadway.  The pebbled leather of the Lane makes it a little less structured than the two though.


----------



## Medtech

Thanks so much!


----------



## CoachMaven

I believe there is a Lane reveal on the main Coach forum page. It reminds me of a cross between an Ace and a Juliette satchel. Soft and smooshy like the Juliette, but bigger like an Ace. They look really nice in person.


----------



## Medtech

Got one!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

@katev I don't know if tagging people works here like It does on Facebook but I have some questions for you... I noticed you have a bunny in your avatar, perched on a couch next to a beautiful and probably expensive Coach bag and I would like to ask: is that bunny yours? If so, how do you like living with a rabbit?? I'm bringing one home in a few weeks and I'm a little scared for my Coach collection....I tend to leave them laying around during all stages of rehab and I think once my bunny comes home I'm going to have to become the most organized person in the world if I want to keep my bags from getting chewed on!


----------



## katev

Morgan_Bellini said:


> @katev I don't know if tagging people works here like It does on Facebook but I have some questions for you... I noticed you have a bunny in your avatar, perched on a couch next to a beautiful and probably expensive Coach bag and I would like to ask: is that bunny yours? If so, how do you like living with a rabbit?? I'm bringing one home in a few weeks and I'm a little scared for my Coach collection....I tend to leave them laying around during all stages of rehab and I think once my bunny comes home I'm going to have to become the most organized person in the world if I want to keep my bags from getting chewed on!



Yes, she is my rabbit named HoneyBunny and I love having a rabbit as a companion. She is almost 9 years old and she has been the model for my Easter Bag photos for a long time, see the links below.

There is no reason to keep a rabbit in a cage. They are easy to littler box train and she has a nice living area in a section of the basement but I do keep the area fenced and only let her roam freely when I can watch her.

The reason for this is that bunnies like to chew; it is part of their nature and they explore by chewing. Rabbit teeth grow constantly and they have to chew to keep them from overgrowing. I've never had one chew a purse but I watch carefully when she is near my bags. The biggest concern is electrical wires, rabbits have been injured or killed by biting into electrical cords. She has plenty of toys and things that are okay for her to chew on in her living quarters but I am cautious when she is in my living area!

Bunnies are wonderful pets and great companions and you will love having one in your life; check out the House Rabbit Society https://rabbit.org/ for more information about raising a rabbit.

HoneyBunny's Easter Bag Photo Shoots:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/this-easter-bunny-is-a-bandit-2019-easter-bag-and-bunny-pics.1009634/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bag-and-bunny-pics-2018.983548/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bag-and-bunny-pics-2017.964232/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bag-and-bunny-pics-2016.938082/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bunny-and-bag-pics-2015.901217/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bunny-and-bag-2014.864756/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ive-decorated-my-bag-with-a-very-special-easter-charm.811083/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/silly-easter-pics-with-a-coachie-twist.678304/#post-18746679


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

katev said:


> Yes, she is my rabbit named HoneyBunny and I love having a rabbit as a companion. She is almost 9 years old and she has been the model for my Easter Bag photos for a long time, see the links below.
> 
> There is no reason to keep a rabbit in a cage. They are easy to littler box train and she has a nice living area in a section of the basement but I do keep the area fenced and only let her roam freely when I can watch her.
> 
> The reason for this is that bunnies like to chew; it is part of their nature and they explore by chewing. Rabbit teeth grow constantly and they have to chew to keep them from overgrowing. I've never had one chew a purse but I watch carefully when she is near my bags. The biggest concern is electrical wires, rabbits have been injured or killed by biting into electrical cords. She has plenty of toys and things that are okay for her to chew on in her living quarters but I am cautious when she is in my living area!
> 
> Bunnies are wonderful pets and great companions and you will love having one in your life; check out the House Rabbit Society https://rabbit.org/ for more information about raising a rabbit.
> 
> HoneyBunny's Easter Bag Photo Shoots:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/this-easter-bunny-is-a-bandit-2019-easter-bag-and-bunny-pics.1009634/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bag-and-bunny-pics-2018.983548/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bag-and-bunny-pics-2017.964232/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bag-and-bunny-pics-2016.938082/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bunny-and-bag-pics-2015.901217/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/easter-bunny-and-bag-2014.864756/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ive-decorated-my-bag-with-a-very-special-easter-charm.811083/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/silly-easter-pics-with-a-coachie-twist.678304/#post-18746679


Oh. My. Goodness. She is so cute! My bunny is named Butterscotch Schnapps, aka Butters, a Netherland Dwarf (like yours?) I have been doing an insane amount of homework before this little lady comes home. I have been reading non stop all weekend so far and watching tons of YouTube videos. Have you ever watched Lenny the Bunny's videos? Those are the ones that made me decide to bunny proof my house and allow Butters to be a semi-free roam bunny once she's litter trained and acclimated to her new home. She will not live in a cage. I'm hoping that becoming a bunny mom will force me into kind of a minimalist lifestyle. I'm going to have to be disciplined about hanging my bags on chairs or letting them dry on my treadmill belt from now on, ha ha!

Thank you so much for the info! I feel so much better about combining my handbag hobby with my bunny hobby now.


----------



## momofgirls

I ordered four  item from the store and it was shipped to me but I need to return two of them , do I send them to Jacksonville or send them back to the store? There was no return label in the box.


----------



## houseof999

momofgirls said:


> I ordered four  item from the store and it was shipped to me but I need to return two of them , do I send them to Jacksonville or send them back to the store? There was no return label in the box.


If there's no label them you have to return to the store. They won't like you for it because it counts against the store and they can't say no.


----------



## holiday123

momofgirls said:


> I ordered four  item from the store and it was shipped to me but I need to return two of them , do I send them to Jacksonville or send them back to the store? There was no return label in the box.


I usually have extra pre paid labels from successful purchases and use one of those to send to JAX. I haven't had an issue so far. I just make a copy of the store receipt and  have photocopied the return form so I can reuse. You can also probably send a message to customer service and see if they will email you a label...or worse case do the above but create and pay for your own return label if you don't want to return to the store.


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay . . . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-...946042&hash=item33c5ed24ab:g:oEYAAOSwRLZUE7bb


----------



## momofgirls

houseof999 said:


> If there's no label them you have to return to the store. They won't like you for it because it counts against the store and they can't say no.


Oh, in the past they would included a return label in case I need to return or exchange it. The store is about two hours ago.


----------



## houseof999

momofgirls said:


> Oh, in the past they would included a return label in case I need to return or exchange it. The store is about two hours ago.


They are supposed to include return labels! If your store is too far away then you need to call customer service and have them email the label to you.


----------



## CoachMaven

I just bought another a new to me Bleecker Daily Bag in the yellow color. I love those damn bags, and the price was too good to refuse. I actually have no yellow bags, so it made it easy, lol.


----------



## Syren

momofgirls said:


> Oh, in the past they would included a return label in case I need to return or exchange it. The store is about two hours ago.



You can call coach customer service and request a return label. If it was shipped to you they provide free returns, it shouldn’t be an issue [emoji1]


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> I just bought another a new to me Bleecker Daily Bag in the yellow color. I love those damn bags, and the price was too good to refuse. I actually have no yellow bags, so it made it easy, lol.


Are you finding them on ebay? They look like the perfect bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> Are you finding them on ebay? They look like the perfect bag.


I found this one on Mercari, but I have seen them on Ebay. Let me tell you how much I love these things. Coach really missed the mark when discontinued it but kept that dumb swingpack style. It can be worn as a shoulder bag, long shoulder bag, crossbody or a clutch. I use them all.the.time when I travel, and they pack flat. 

I used to be a brand representative for Coach's online chat when they had these in stock, and I would promote them to everyone- die hards, new to Coach, you name it.


----------



## CoachMaven

Here's a really long thread on the Bleecker Daily bag from 2014:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bleecker-daily-shoulder-bag.856742/


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> Here's a really long thread on the Bleecker Daily bag from 2014:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bleecker-daily-shoulder-bag.856742/


Thanks! Going to check this out.


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> I found this one on Mercari, but I have seen them on Ebay. Let me tell you how much I love these things. Coach really missed the mark when discontinued it but kept that dumb swingpack style. It can be worn as a shoulder bag, long shoulder bag, crossbody or a clutch. I use them all.the.time when I travel, and they pack flat.
> 
> I used to be a brand representative for Coach's online chat when they had these in stock, and I would promote them to everyone- die hards, new to Coach, you name it.


That's so funny you promoted these to everyone! It does look like a great travel bag. I love your pink one! Does it have structure when filled?


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> That's so funny you promoted these to everyone! It does look like a great travel bag. I love your pink one! Does it have structure when filled?


Somewhat. If it isn't filled too much it can fall over to one side, but if it has my wallet, phone, keys, sunglasses, and wristlet in it, it stands upright all slouchy-like.

To add: I really did! I sold a boatload of them because the photos and even the displays in the store didn't show it's potential. I would even walk customers through the 'how to double the strap to make it a shoulder bag' on a number of occasions, lol!


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay, on some thread, I recently posted something akin to Coach just doing to death the appliqué of tea roses, hearts, etc yadda yadda. 
I need to dial that back. Yesterday, I was in the local mall to check out a sale from store about 5  stores down from Coach. I always like to pop in Coach to look at the fobs, at the least. Well I saw the Dreamer in the light neutral mix with butterfly appliqués and decided if I came into a random pile of money I would!!! Since I also love distressed vintage Coach, I think I have Purse Multiple Personality Syndrome


----------



## PurseUOut

Lake Effect said:


> Well I saw the Dreamer in the light neutral mix with butterfly appliqués and decided if I came into a random pile of money I would!!!



Yes that butterfly applique dreamer is definitely on my must purchase list (on sale) lol.


----------



## meepabeep

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, on some thread, I recently posted something akin to Coach just doing to death the appliqué of tea roses, hearts, etc yadda yadda.
> I need to dial that back. Yesterday, I was in the local mall to check out a sale from store about 5  stores down from Coach. I always like to pop in Coach to look at the fobs, at the least. Well I saw the Dreamer in the light neutral mix with butterfly appliqués and decided if I came into a random pile of money I would!!! Since I also love distressed vintage Coach, I think I have Purse Multiple Personality Syndrome



Me too... I like classic understated bags, like vintage coach, and wild, embellished bags.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, on some thread, I recently posted something akin to Coach just doing to death the appliqué of tea roses, hearts, etc yadda yadda.
> I need to dial that back. Yesterday, I was in the local mall to check out a sale from store about 5  stores down from Coach. I always like to pop in Coach to look at the fobs, at the least. Well I saw the Dreamer in the light neutral mix with butterfly appliqués and decided if I came into a random pile of money I would!!! Since I also love distressed vintage Coach, I think I have Purse Multiple Personality Syndrome


 I love that butterfly one too! It's fun to have the old and the new isn't it? I want to find some more old ones sometime and feel that great leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

At Macy’s


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> At Macy’s


Just a heads up, Last Act means FINAL SALE. The bag above cannot be returned if you changed your mind. The employees won’t tell you this which is frustrating.

I tried once to return my mom’s shirt that she bought that at the last act section of the store, but the sales associates refused to return it for me. So be careful if you’re going to order it online.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

anthrosphere said:


> Just a heads up, Last Act means FINAL SALE. The bag above cannot be returned if you changed your mind. The employees won’t tell you this which is frustrating.
> 
> I tried once to return my mom’s shirt that she bought that at the last act section of the store, but the sales associates refused to return it for me. So be careful if you’re going to order it online.


Is this policy fairly new? Last month my receipts and online orders stated 30 days.

ETA: just checked on macys.com and it says within 30 days of purchase date for online orders.


----------



## anthrosphere

Harley77 said:


> Is this policy fairly new? Last month my receipts and online orders stated 30 days.


I’m not sure, the sales associates told me I couldn’t return simply because it’s a “last act” item. Not because it was past xx days. I guess it depends on the store.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

anthrosphere said:


> I’m not sure, the sales associates told me I couldn’t return simply because it’s a “last act” item. Not because it was past xx days. I guess it depends on the store.


Maybe call and request a manager to help you out. If your store has a different return policy than what is listed on their website then they would have to have it listed on the receipt. Even if the shirt was cheap due to it being Last Act I would still be put off by the sales associate being zero help in your situation. They should have processed your return.


----------



## anthrosphere

Harley77 said:


> Maybe call and request a manager to help you out. If your store has a different return policy than what is listed on their website then they would have to have it listed on the receipt. Even if the shirt was cheap due to it being Last Act I would still be put off by the sales associate being zero help in your situation. They should have processed your return.



Unfortunately, this happened to me last Winter so it’s too late to return the shirt. But I will definitely keep this in mind the next time my mom shops there again. I rarely shop at Macy’s so I was only familiar with their regular return policies. Thanks Harley.


----------



## Lake Effect

anthrosphere said:


> Just a heads up, Last Act means FINAL SALE. The bag above cannot be returned if you changed your mind. The employees won’t tell you this which is frustrating.
> 
> I tried once to return my mom’s shirt that she bought that at the last act section of the store, but the sales associates refused to return it for me. So be careful if you’re going to order it online.





Harley77 said:


> Is this policy fairly new? Last month my receipts and online orders stated 30 days.
> 
> ETA: just checked on macys.com and it says within 30 days of purchase date for online orders.


The Macy’s I go to does take Last Act returns for 30 days too. I had probably asked at the register because I was unsure if something I was buying was the right shade to go with another piece i already had. I know the sales associate was clear about 30 days when we were talking.  Now, I haven’t  shopped Last Act since last summer, so it may have changed. I have to say the say, I don’t do much Macy’s shopping, but  the sales people in this particular store overall are extremely friendly on a consistent basis.


----------



## Ireiki4u

anthrosphere said:


> Just a heads up, Last Act means FINAL SALE. The bag above cannot be returned if you changed your mind. The employees won’t tell you this which is frustrating.
> 
> I tried once to return my mom’s shirt that she bought that at the last act section of the store, but the sales associates refused to return it for me. So be careful if you’re going to order it online.


It’s a 30 day return.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> Is this policy fairly new? Last month my receipts and online orders stated 30 days.
> 
> ETA: just checked on macys.com and it says within 30 days of purchase date for online orders.



The last bag I bought was a last act bag. I purchased recently and I was able to return. It had to be returned within 30 days. Maybe different with clothing or brand.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> I don't think it is tooled either. It looks like applique and stitching, but the official name is Bleecker Leather Tooled Floral Duffle. It originally sold for $798. Coach's measurements are 17L x 16H x 8W. It is a huge bag! They rarely come up for sale. However, stay far away from this one. It has a 99999 style code. There is no way to prove authenticity. It came out in 2008, so the year code is a bit early.





Lake Effect said:


> I also saw the tiny ES on the Creed patch. That made me wonder if it was an Employee Sale. Wasn't 99999 used for sample bags? It would make sense if to me if Coach made sample bags available to employees. This is wayyy too much for me to spend. But I want to do my homework, cause you never know what will crop up, and where . . .





houseof999 said:


> Isn't 00000 also used for samples?



 I wasn't sure where to post this but I think it's a beautiful bag. I ended up on this thread because I searched for 99999. Does anyone know anything about it? (I understand why it can't be authenticated.)




https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hand...th-Brown-Leather-trim-F0673-9999/254249822201


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this but I think it's a beautiful bag. I ended up on this thread because I searched for 99999. Does anyone know anything about it? (I understand why it can't be authenticated.)
> 
> View attachment 4449025
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hand...th-Brown-Leather-trim-F0673-9999/254249822201


It looks like it is trying to be a suede Barrett, #12811. The style came out around 2008. The color shown in the listing doesn't look like a color that was available when it was released.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this but I think it's a beautiful bag. I ended up on this thread because I searched for 99999. Does anyone know anything about it? (I understand why it can't be authenticated.)
> 
> View attachment 4449025
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Hand...th-Brown-Leather-trim-F0673-9999/254249822201





whateve said:


> It looks like it is trying to be a suede Barrett, #12811. The style came out around 2008. The color shown in the listing doesn't look like a color that was available when it was released.



I don't understand why the O-rings at the ends of the center leather piece in the removeable strap are silver, and not brass to match the rest of the hardware. 

That F0673- serial prefix has been found in dozens of questionable "samples" that we can't authenticate.


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> It looks like it is trying to be a suede Barrett, #12811. The style came out around 2008. The color shown in the listing doesn't look like a color that was available when it was released.





Hyacinth said:


> I don't understand why the O-rings at the ends of the center leather piece in the removeable strap are silver, and not brass to match the rest of the hardware.
> 
> That F0673- serial prefix has been found in dozens of questionable "samples" that we can't authenticate.



Thanks to both of you! Looks like it came in Aubergine and Sand. I hadn't noticed the non-matching O-rings, thank you Hyacinth. 

FWIW, the seller says she got it from someone who worked at Coach corporate for a number of years. 

If a bag can't be authenticated, but also cannot be confirmed counterfeit, is it illegal to sell it as branded Coach?


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> Thanks to both of you! Looks like it came in Aubergine and Sand. I hadn't noticed the non-matching O-rings, thank you Hyacinth.
> 
> FWIW, the seller says she got it from someone who worked at Coach corporate for a number of years.
> 
> If a bag can't be authenticated, but also cannot be confirmed counterfeit, is it illegal to sell it as branded Coach?



It may not technically be illegal under US law, but it's against Ebay rules the way I read them:
_*"policy overview*

Items that bear a company's official brand name or logo can be listed as long as the products were lawfully made by, for, or with the consent of that company.


We don't allow replicas, counterfeit items, or unauthorized copies to be listed on eBay. Unauthorized copies may include things that are bootlegged, illegally duplicated, or pirated. These kinds of things may infringe on someone's copyright or trademark."
_
Ebay rules used to go into much more detail but if it can't be proven that the item was "lawfully made" then it shouldn't be listed.


----------



## Catbird9

Hyacinth said:


> It may not technically be illegal under US law, but it's against Ebay rules the way I read them:
> _*"policy overview*
> 
> Items that bear a company's official brand name or logo can be listed as long as the products were lawfully made by, for, or with the consent of that company.
> 
> 
> We don't allow replicas, counterfeit items, or unauthorized copies to be listed on eBay. Unauthorized copies may include things that are bootlegged, illegally duplicated, or pirated. These kinds of things may infringe on someone's copyright or trademark."
> _
> Ebay rules used to go into much more detail but if it can't be proven that the item was "lawfully made" then it shouldn't be listed.



So it really comes down to proving that an item is lawfully made. Thank you, that helps.


----------



## Hyacinth

Catbird9 said:


> So it really comes down to proving that an item is lawfully made. Thank you, that helps.



Yep. Remember, the legal basis for all those rules about authenticity is the part of whatever country's legal code protects legally registered trademarks and copyrights. It doesn't matter what a seller calls it, or whether or not an item is admitted to be "not a xxxxxx even though it says so on the label" or whatever other reason they give, *if it has the name of a legitimate company as recognised by local and/or international law and wasn't made by that company, it's illegal. The laws are written to protect the trademark or copyright OWNER, not the buyer.
*
The US law(s) on the subject can be found here, along with a link to Notes on the many amendments and revisions:

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/2320

Just a small part of it:
"(f)*Definitions.*—_For the purposes of this section— counterfeit mark” means— (A) a spurious mark— 
(i) 
 that is used in connection with trafficking in any goods, services, labels, patches, stickers, wrappers, badges, emblems, medallions, charms, boxes, containers, cans, cases, hangtags, documentation, or packaging of any type or nature;

(ii) 
 that is identical with, or substantially indistinguishable from, a mark registered on the principal register in the United States Patent and Trademark Office and in use, whether or not the defendant knew such mark was so registered;

(iii) 
 that is applied to or used in connection with the goods or services for which the mark is registered with the United States Patent and Trademark Office, or is applied to or consists of a label, patch, sticker, wrapper, badge, emblem, medallion, charm, box, container, can, case, hangtag, documentation, or packaging of any type or nature that is designed, marketed, or otherwise intended to be used on or in connection with the goods or services for which the mark is registered in the United States Patent and Trademark Office; and
  (iv) the use of which is likely to cause confusion, to cause mistake, or to deceive ..."_


----------



## Soniaa

Morgan_Bellini said:


> @katev I don't know if tagging people works here like It does on Facebook but I have some questions for you... I noticed you have a bunny in your avatar, perched on a couch next to a beautiful and probably expensive Coach bag and I would like to ask: is that bunny yours? If so, how do you like living with a rabbit?? I'm bringing one home in a few weeks and I'm a little scared for my Coach collection....I tend to leave them laying around during all stages of rehab and I think once my bunny comes home I'm going to have to become the most organized person in the world if I want to keep my bags from getting chewed on!


I have a rabbit! Make sure you rabbit proof your place! I rabbit proofed mine before I brought mine home but you know what they say if there's a will there's a way and she still found a way to cause damage. They will chew on everything and I mean E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G! I had to buy a new PC cause mine went behind the comp and chewed up the wires, she chewed on legs of my chairs, chewed up my carpet-had to throw it out and install tiles, chewed on my walls before & after I had my walls fixed and renovated, apart from other things she took the liberty to nibble on. Rabbits are very curious by nature so naturally they're gonna wanna touch, see, feel everything in sight Especially if something's off limits. Mine isn't allowed in the bedrooms so we got a gate to block her access...somehow she managed to climb on a chair that was next to the gate then jumped over the gate...I put her back on the other side...then she squeezed and squiggled herself in between the holes of the gate lol. Needless to say spent tons of money on her but in the end it's all worth it! So yeah just keep your valuables out of reach/sight. Don't forget to post pics of your new furbaby!


----------



## anthrosphere

So disappointed! I did a store order for the Butterfly short strap but I returned it because of the length (it was shorter than I thought). I mailed it back to jax but they told me it would be shipped back to the store I ordered it from for a refund. Reason being was that it wasn’t shipped from their distribution center.

Has anyone had this happen to them? This will be the last time I’m doing store orders. If I had known this would happen I would have returned it in-person myself. Now I have to wait 2 more weeks for a refund. Smh.


----------



## holiday123

anthrosphere said:


> So disappointed! I did a store order for the Butterfly short strap but I returned it because of the length (it was shorter than I thought). I mailed it back to jax but they told me it would be shipped back to the store I ordered it from for a refund. Reason being was that it wasn’t shipped from their distribution center.
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to them? This will be the last time I’m doing store orders. If I had known this would happen I would have returned it in-person myself. Now I have to wait 2 more weeks for a refund. Smh.


Did JAX email you telling you they were sending to the store for refund? That's really weird.
I ordered some sneakers and a strap from my local (1 hr away) SA during the recent 30% event and they shipped from her store with just the register receipt. I returned the sneakers to JAX using a return label from another order and a copy of the receipt. They processed the refund and sent the typical "we received your return" email.  This was about 2 weeks ago. My SA didn't say anything last time I saw her, in fact she asked if I'd worn the sneakers yet, so I doubt she even knows I returned them .


----------



## anthrosphere

holiday123 said:


> Did JAX email you telling you they were sending to the store for refund? That's really weird.
> I ordered some sneakers and a strap from my local (1 hr away) SA during the recent 30% event and they shipped from her store with just the register receipt. I returned the sneakers to JAX using a return label from another order and a copy of the receipt. They processed the refund and sent the typical "we received your return" email.  This was about 2 weeks ago. My SA didn't say anything last time I saw her, in fact she asked if I'd worn the sneakers yet, so I doubt she even knows I returned them .



Yep! Here is the email:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us regarding your return.
> 
> Your order is being returned to the store for a refund. We would advise contacting the store directly for the status of your return.
> 
> Regards,
> Meghann
> Coach Customer Care



I called them and they said the same thing. I’m so upset. The return receipt was an online invoice with a return label. It doesn’t make any sense why they can’t just do it themselves. They didn’t give me a reason. I don’t know what else to do now other than to wait for the store to receive it, I guess. It’s shipping back to California so it can take a while for the store to receive it.


----------



## holiday123

anthrosphere said:


> Yep! Here is the email:
> 
> 
> I called them and they said the same thing. I’m so upset. The return receipt was an online invoice with a return label. It doesn’t make any sense why they can’t just do it themselves. They didn’t give me a reason. I don’t know what else to do now other than to wait for the store to receive it, I guess. It’s shipping back to California so it can take a while for the store to receive it.


Wow that is so strange of them to ship back to store! It costs them that much extra in postage. They make no sense.


----------



## Syren

anthrosphere said:


> Yep! Here is the email:
> 
> 
> I called them and they said the same thing. I’m so upset. The return receipt was an online invoice with a return label. It doesn’t make any sense why they can’t just do it themselves. They didn’t give me a reason. I don’t know what else to do now other than to wait for the store to receive it, I guess. It’s shipping back to California so it can take a while for the store to receive it.





anthrosphere said:


> Yep! Here is the email:
> 
> 
> I called them and they said the same thing. I’m so upset. The return receipt was an online invoice with a return label. It doesn’t make any sense why they can’t just do it themselves. They didn’t give me a reason. I don’t know what else to do now other than to wait for the store to receive it, I guess. It’s shipping back to California so it can take a while for the store to receive it.



This is bizarre!  I’ve had things shipped to me by my SA from her store that is in another state and I’ve been able to return the items to JAX. I wonder if maybe they couldn’t process your refund for some reason?  I just made a copy of the store printed receipt and sent the copy. I hope you get your refund quickly!


----------



## anthrosphere

Syren said:


> This is bizarre!  I’ve had things shipped to me by my SA from her store that is in another state and I’ve been able to return the items to JAX. I wonder if maybe they couldn’t process your refund for some reason?  I just made a copy of the store printed receipt and sent the copy. I hope you get your refund quickly!


Thank you. I am crossing fingers I get my money back. I did do an exchange but that’s no excuse for this runaround. I will wait until the 17th and I’ll give the store a call. Sigh, what a headache.


----------



## BeenBurned

While reporting a fake from this seller (posted on the Hall of Shame), I came across this other interesting listing. 

The bag IS AUTHENTIC, but altered in a way I can't recall ever seeing before. And worse, she didn't disclose the alterations. Talk about SNAD waiting to happen! 

She dyed the bag to obliterate the signature pattern and painted it in a way that reminds me of the fakes we see with the fake C-O-A-C-H letter charms strung across the front! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Yell...171582?hash=item4b654e35be:g:ivwAAOSw9hlcw3bf


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeenBurned said:


> While reporting a fake from this seller (posted on the Hall of Shame), I came across this other interesting listing.
> 
> The bag IS AUTHENTIC, but altered in a way I can't recall ever seeing before. And worse, she didn't disclose the alterations. Talk about SNAD waiting to happen!
> 
> She dyed the bag to obliterate the signature pattern and painted it in a way that reminds me of the fakes we see with the fake C-O-A-C-H letter charms strung across the front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467662
> View attachment 4467661
> View attachment 4467660
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Yell...171582?hash=item4b654e35be:g:ivwAAOSw9hlcw3bf


Wow! Just wow.....


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzanne B. said:


> Wow! Just wow.....


LOL! That's an understatement!


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> While reporting a fake from this seller (posted on the Hall of Shame), I came across this other interesting listing.
> 
> The bag IS AUTHENTIC, but altered in a way I can't recall ever seeing before. And worse, she didn't disclose the alterations. Talk about SNAD waiting to happen!
> 
> She dyed the bag to obliterate the signature pattern and painted it in a way that reminds me of the fakes we see with the fake C-O-A-C-H letter charms strung across the front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467662
> View attachment 4467661
> View attachment 4467660
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Yell...171582?hash=item4b654e35be:g:ivwAAOSw9hlcw3bf



OMG. That is absolutely hideous! 

I wonder what will happen the first time the buyer tries to wash it?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> OMG. That is absolutely hideous!
> 
> I wonder what will happen the first time the buyer tries to wash it?


LOL! Yeah, then the buyer won't be able to file SNAD because she'll have altered it!


----------



## anthrosphere

Wow. Just wow. I’m never returning anything to Coach online anymore. What a *%^]^{#%[%[%} headache.


----------



## holiday123

anthrosphere said:


> Wow. Just wow. I’m never returning anything to Coach online anymore. What a *%^]^{#%[%[%} headache.


 what happened?


----------



## bluebellrose

I went to the outlet and picked up the mia bag in saddle brown. There was only 2 left and I was debating whether to get it or the charlie backpack. I actually put it back then decided oh what the heck, might as well get it, it's only 119 and it fits in the tiny locker at work. If I change my mind I can always return it.

P.S It's been a while since I was here


----------



## BeachBagGal

Great deal!


----------



## anthrosphere

holiday123 said:


> what happened?


They gave me a runaround for a refund and a month later I still have not gotten it. They are absolutely the worst.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Oh I can't remember the last time I bought a bag but one has piqued my interest. It seems to be getting low in stock in stores and I wouldn't mind waiting a bit more to get it but . . . I really think I want it.   So I want to wait. Does anyone know the phone number for checking stock with Jax?  I don't think the regular number on the website will tell you anymore, at least the last time I was interested in buying a bag they wouldn't.  There was a number that would tell you.  Feel free to PM me or post if you recall the number.  I may have to do some major research to find that number on my own.. I know I used it to buy my Rogue ages ago. Thanks.


----------



## whateve

Someone is trying to sell a bag they give free in the store.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Womens-shopping-bag-/223590522954?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Someone is trying to sell a bag they give free in the store.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Womens-shopping-bag-/223590522954?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


There are many of them!
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?item=223590522954&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=coach+paper+bag

And how 'bout this? I can think of little reason why anyone would buy this listing except someone with ulterior motives.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Bag-...434012?hash=item1cd436a01c:g:bckAAOSwMXZdF~6y

and
https://www.ebay.com/itm/18-COACH-I...247070?hash=item2cf04ea59e:g:ZaoAAOSwLo9dN3IL


----------



## Sh1983

Hi I’m new on here, I have just brought my first 2 designer coach bags, the messenger in two different colour ways.
I brought these off brandalley.co.uk as there is currently a sale, however they have arrived without dust bags and I was told they should have come with them however they have not. I have contacted both COACH and brandalley and neither seem to be willing to help me obtain these to protect my two new purchases that I am so excited about. Does anyone know where i can obtain 2 genuine COACH dust bags to keep them pristine whist I’m not using them. Any help or advise would be helpful.

Scott


----------



## BeenBurned

Sh1983 said:


> Hi I’m new on here, I have just brought my first 2 designer coach bags, the messenger in two different colour ways.
> I brought these off brandalley.co.uk as there is currently a sale, however they have arrived without dust bags and I was told they should have come with them however they have not. I have contacted both COACH and brandalley and neither seem to be willing to help me obtain these to protect my two new purchases that I am so excited about. Does anyone know where i can obtain 2 genuine COACH dust bags to keep them pristine whist I’m not using them. Any help or advise would be helpful.
> 
> Scott


Welcome! 

If the items you bought are MFF (made for the factory outlet stores), they don't come with dust bags. 

Sometimes Coach stores do have some to give you but you can also buy them on ebay. A lot of sellers list dust bags. (There are some fakes too so you'd want to verify on the Coach authentication thread before buying.)


----------



## Sh1983

BeenBurned said:


> Welcome!
> 
> If the items you bought are MFF (made for the factory outlet stores), they don't come with dust bags.
> 
> Sometimes Coach stores do have some to give you but you can also buy them on ebay. A lot of sellers list dust bags. (There are some fakes too so you'd want to verify on the Coach authentication thread before buying.)


----------



## Sh1983

How do you know what a genuine dust bag is and what is fake, is thee anything I should look for?

Thank you

Scott


----------



## whateve

Sh1983 said:


> How do you know what a genuine dust bag is and what is fake, is thee anything I should look for?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Scott


Like she already noted, get them authenticated on the authentication thread.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Sh1983 said:


> How do you know what a genuine dust bag is and what is fake, is thee anything I should look for?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Scott


Find the dustbag you are interested in, then go here.... https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/  Read the first post then follow the rules, post the necessary information and give them time to answer you.


----------



## Hyacinth

Sh1983 said:


> How do you know what a genuine dust bag is and what is fake, is thee anything I should look for?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Scott



One other thing, a lot of people don't know that Coach dustbags come in different sizes. Measure the bags you need them for and make sure the seller lists the measurements.

And a money-saving tip, unless they're going to be displayed out in the open, why not save some money and just use pillowcases? That's what I do for my Coaches that didn't come with bags. If you want something a little more exciting than standard White, check the  Bed Linens section at Home Goods, TJ Maxx or Marshalls, they usually have sheets and cases that you can buy separately. Be sure to wash them at least once before using them for your Coaches.


----------



## BeenBurned

Seriously TJ Maxx! Did you not learn from the Loukpeach debacle? 

While shopping at TJ's today, I came across this locked up bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously TJ Maxx! Did you not learn from the Loukpeach debacle?
> 
> While shopping at TJ's today, I came across this locked up bag.
> 
> View attachment 4501358
> View attachment 4501357


That is a horrible, horrible fake too. Oy.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously TJ Maxx! Did you not learn from the Loukpeach debacle?
> 
> While shopping at TJ's today, I came across this locked up bag.
> 
> View attachment 4501358
> View attachment 4501357



And the crooks couldn't even bother to get that cheap-arse patch on the front straight? That POS should be on a bonfire, not in a locked case!

Somehow I just KNEW what the lining was going to be before even looking closely at it.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously TJ Maxx! Did you not learn from the Loukpeach debacle?
> 
> While shopping at TJ's today, I came across this locked up bag.
> 
> View attachment 4501358
> View attachment 4501357





Hyacinth said:


> And the crooks couldn't even bother to get that cheap-arse patch on the front straight? That POS should be on a bonfire, not in a locked case!
> 
> Somehow I just KNEW what the lining was going to be before even looking closely at it.


After I got home, I called the store and spoke to the manager on duty. At first, she asked me how I knew it was fake but while she was on the phone with me, she walked over to the location. 

She was shocked at how obvious a fake it was and to her credit, she did pull it and said there'd be some training happening, starting the next day. (She wasn't as surprised that someone may have taken it back as a return but seemed more shocked that whoever put it back and locked it up didn't question it!)


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> After I got home, I called the store and spoke to the manager on duty. At first, she asked me how I knew it was fake but while she was on the phone with me, she walked over to the location.
> 
> She was shocked at how obvious a fake it was and to her credit, she did pull it and said there'd be some training happening, starting the next day. (She wasn't as surprised that someone may have taken it back as a return but seemed more shocked that whoever put it back and locked it up didn't question it!)



That's good to hear, at least *someone* in that store has more than 2 brain cells to rub together.


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously TJ Maxx! Did you not learn from the Loukpeach debacle?


Obviously not! Wow.


----------



## BeenBurned

The bag is genuine but it's from 2006, so NOT vintage and the "customization" must make the bag weigh a ton! 

And at $800, that's pretty pricey!
*vintage Custom leather Studded Womens Coach Purse by Coach (biker/rocker)*


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is genuine but it's from 2006, so NOT vintage and the "customization" must make the bag weigh a ton!
> 
> And at $800, that's pretty pricey!
> *vintage Custom leather Studded Womens Coach Purse by Coach (biker/rocker)*


Omg I can't imagine how heavy it might be! I saw it the other day because I hurt wanted to see what the highest price coaches were on there. I actually think he did a really good job but yeah a little too pricey!


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is genuine but it's from 2006, so NOT vintage and the "customization" must make the bag weigh a ton!
> 
> And at $800, that's pretty pricey!
> *vintage Custom leather Studded Womens Coach Purse by Coach (biker/rocker)*


Those studs on the back might make it uncomfortable to carry.


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is genuine but it's from 2006, so NOT vintage and the "customization" must make the bag weigh a ton!
> 
> And at $800, that's pretty pricey!
> *vintage Custom leather Studded Womens Coach Purse by Coach (biker/rocker)*


Holy chitlins Batman!    Did someone get a new bedazzler for their birthday?


----------



## BeenBurned

Suzanne B. said:


> Holy chitlins Batman!    Did someone get a new bedazzler for their birthday?


Yup, and he's customized studding everything! 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/rockrebell...pb8AAOSwfP1dGGz-&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> Those studs on the back might make it uncomfortable to carry.



I wouldn't want to carry it while wearing an expensive sweater or jacket either, especially not any kind of knit. It would be so easy to snag something on one of those studs.

And the straps too? Can you imagine someone with long hair carrying it as a shoulder bag and getting their hair caught on one (or more!) of those studs??? Better keep a pair of sharp scissors in that bag, just in case.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Well - he feels "like a God" after he studded it


----------



## Syren

Nancy in VA said:


> Well - he feels "like a God" after he studded it



Oh my god ... excuse me I mean Oh my Rockrebelleather-1 LOLOLOL

I didn’t read the description the first time but I’m so glad you made me go back!  Ahahaha it’s pure gold!

It’s for the woman that wants to be the elephant in the room .. said no woman ever!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Nancy in VA said:


> Well - he feels "like a God" after he studded it


That's a man walking around with his chest puffed out like he just accomplished some major undertaking.    Somebody needs to give him the dummies guide as to how to punctuate, space and paragraph.


----------



## Hyacinth

Suzanne B. said:


> That's a man walking around with his chest puffed out like he just accomplished some major undertaking.    Somebody needs to give him the dummies guide as to how to punctuate, space and paragraph.



And to teach him that refering to women as elephants, whether or not it was meant as a compliment, could be an unfortunate choice of words


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hyacinth said:


> And to teach him that refering to women as elephants, whether or not it was meant as a compliment, could be an unfortunate choice of words


 Very true!


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is genuine but it's from 2006, so NOT vintage and the "customization" must make the bag weigh a ton!
> 
> And at $800, that's pretty pricey!
> *vintage Custom leather Studded Womens Coach Purse by Coach (biker/rocker)*


The past few days at work have just been awful. All I can say is , 
*Thank* *You* for posting this! rotflmao
Oh man, I am pretty sure I will be able to recognize his online dating profile if I come across it, 
_I will make you feel like the glorious elephant you are . . . _
Look dude, you don’t have to use the word _studded _in every sentence? fragment? We. Get. It. 
Really, it is gold. Gold.


----------



## LaVisioneer

If I ever find a super cheap vintage Coach bag I might consider experimenting with brass rivets on it. Might be a cool way to cover up imperfections/damage on a vintage bag. I don't think I could do it to a bag that was in really good shape though; I would feel too guilty. 

I notice the seller has a few studded items all for $800. I know it takes time and expertise to do the studding but I think it's a bit over priced for what it is...


----------



## Hyacinth

LaVisioneer said:


> If I ever find a super cheap vintage Coach bag I might consider experimenting with brass rivets on it. Might be a cool way to cover up imperfections/damage on a vintage bag. I don't think I could do it to a bag that was in really good shape though; I would feel too guilty.
> 
> I notice the seller has a few studded items all for $800. I know it takes time and expertise to do the studding but I think it's a bit over priced for what it is...



Gotta wonder if our bag "designer" has a second and more personal definition for the word "*stud*ding", and takes a certain twisted pleasure into inserting it (!)  into every possible sentence or conversation. Sort of like "compensating" for a lack of skill or equipment in other areas, like guys who drive Bugatti Veyrons, or politicians who like to be photographed while they pretend to be driving big fire trucks?

Men are so transparent.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hyacinth said:


> Gotta wonder if our bag "designer" has a second and more personal definition for the word "*stud*ding", and takes a certain twisted pleasure into inserting it (!)  into every possible sentence or conversation. Sort of like "compensating" for a lack of skill or equipment in other areas, like guys who drive Bugatti Veyrons, or politicians who like to be photographed while they pretend to be driving big fire trucks?
> 
> Men are so transparent.


----------



## Ireiki4u

Hyacinth said:


> Gotta wonder if our bag "designer" has a second and more personal definition for the word "*stud*ding", and takes a certain twisted pleasure into inserting it (!)  into every possible sentence or conversation. Sort of like "compensating" for a lack of skill or equipment in other areas, like guys who drive Bugatti Veyrons, or politicians who like to be photographed while they pretend to be driving big fire trucks?
> 
> Men are so transparent.


Do not read this while drinking coffee...


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> The past few days at work have just been awful. All I can say is ,
> *Thank* *You* for posting this! rotflmao
> Oh man, I am pretty sure I will be able to recognize his online dating profile if I come across it,
> _I will make you feel like the glorious elephant you are . . . _
> Look dude, you don’t have to use the word _studded _in every sentence? fragment? We. Get. It.
> Really, it is gold. Gold.


I hope you have a better day today and the weekend feels refreshing! Now I need to go read this listing...


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> I hope you have a better day today and the weekend feels refreshing! Now I need to go read this listing...


Thanks  things can be challenging at work even on a good day! That is why I especially look forward to a dose of tPF  some evenings. Please post back your thoughts on this listing too!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks  things can be challenging at work even on a good day! That is why I especially look forward to a dose of tPF  some evenings. Please post back your thoughts on this listing too!


I read it, and it cracked me up too! It seems like the guy was really trying to make the bag sound special. Maybe he is looking for a date? He wants this to go to a Young lady, biker, female elephant? What?


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> I read it, and it cracked me up too! It seems like the guy was really trying to make the bag sound special. Maybe he is looking for a date? He wants this to go to a Young lady, biker, female elephant? What?


Exactly! It comes off like dating profile. And English is his second language.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Exactly! It comes off like dating profile. And English is his second language.


I didn't notice the ESL, maybe because I have a lot of friends from other countries; so it went right over my head.   That makes sense if being a female elephant is desirable in his culture. I am looking this up!


----------



## Lake Effect

The pics on this Gramercy satchel aren’t great, but there does not seem to be wear on the corners, which can get abused on these bags. If this is authentic , this could be a real deal. I can’t seem to pull the trigger on it. I’d rather wait for Wheat or Powder blue . . . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...526555?hash=item3b3662f99b:g:71MAAOSwTm1dQMr6


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> The pics on this Gramercy satchel aren’t great, but there does not seem to be wear on the corners, which can get abused on these bags. If this is authentic , this could be a real deal. I can’t seem to pull the trigger on it. I’d rather wait for Wheat or Powder blue . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...526555?hash=item3b3662f99b:g:71MAAOSwTm1dQMr6


You may want to rethink the seller. (My post below is for a different bag but obviously, the seller doesn't verify her items before listing.)

I posted here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...oach-fakes-here.824098/page-417#post-33285612


----------



## Syren

Lake Effect said:


> The past few days at work have just been awful. All I can say is ,
> *Thank* *You* for posting this! rotflmao
> Oh man, I am pretty sure I will be able to recognize his online dating profile if I come across it,
> _I will make you feel like the glorious elephant you are . . . _
> Look dude, you don’t have to use the word _studded _in every sentence? fragment? We. Get. It.
> Really, it is gold. Gold.



LOL ok I completely forgot about this and now I’m laughing all over again!


----------



## tealocean

Syren said:


> LOL ok I completely forgot about this and now I’m laughing all over again!




In my quick search, I couldn't find anything cultural about being a female elephant. I did find National Geographic and Washington Post articles about how we should be more like female elephants. 

https://blog.nationalgeographic.org...s-could-should-be-more-like-elephant-females/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...e3-95c6-0a7aa80874bc_story.html?noredirect=on


----------



## Syren

tealocean said:


> In my quick search, I couldn't find anything cultural about being a female elephant. I did find National Geographic and Washington Post articles about how we should be more like female elephants.
> 
> https://blog.nationalgeographic.org...s-could-should-be-more-like-elephant-females/
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...e3-95c6-0a7aa80874bc_story.html?noredirect=on



Then that is what he obviously meant!  Lol

I do love studs though, just not this many even if applied by a God.


----------



## Ebkbay

Lake Effect said:


> The pics on this Gramercy satchel aren’t great, but there does not seem to be wear on the corners, which can get abused on these bags. If this is authentic , this could be a real deal. I can’t seem to pull the trigger on it. I’d rather wait for Wheat or Powder blue . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...526555?hash=item3b3662f99b:g:71MAAOSwTm1dQMr6


I couldn’t help myself and bought it.  I can’t wait to see the colour in real life.  The photo of the creed patch (near the ink spots which I asked to see) looks like a very pale blue.


----------



## anthrosphere

Lake Effect said:


> The pics on this Gramercy satchel aren’t great, but there does not seem to be wear on the corners, which can get abused on these bags. If this is authentic , this could be a real deal. I can’t seem to pull the trigger on it. I’d rather wait for Wheat or Powder blue . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...526555?hash=item3b3662f99b:g:71MAAOSwTm1dQMr6


Wow, made in Italy? That is a rare one for sure. I never knew Coach made products in Europe, too. The more you know...


----------



## Hyacinth

anthrosphere said:


> Wow, made in Italy? That is a rare one for sure. I never knew Coach made products in Europe, too. The more you know...



(COUGH) 
Might I recommend reading the six Salearea Coach Guides posted in the Pinned section of the Coach Shopping forum? There's one that talks about Coach's Italian-made bags, but reading all six may give you some good information you didn't have before.

The thread starts here, and the Guides start at Post 14:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/salearea-guides.983575/


----------



## Lake Effect

Ebkbay said:


> I couldn’t help myself and bought it.  I can’t wait to see the colour in real life.  The photo of the creed patch (near the ink spots which I asked to see) looks like a very pale blue.


 I am playing a little catch up. So glad this went to a tPFer. Would love to hear more about it.



anthrosphere said:


> Wow, made in Italy? That is a rare one for sure. I never knew Coach made products in Europe, too. The more you know...


 Yup! Early on, from what I read, the early specialty lines were made in Italy. I even saw a Creed for a Willis recently that was made in Italy. And yes, if you read the guides Hyacinth provided the link for, after Coach was bought in 80’s, production started to move around to countries outside the US!


----------



## BeenBurned

This is funny. The interesting thing is that the seller (usually) verifies authenticity of her items before listing them. She posts on the ebay discussion boards. 

I happened to come across this listing from the seller. While the Coach bag is authentic, the Gucci logo stuck on the front is fake. (and why would someone do that?!?!?!)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...734943?hash=item4206c9e01f:g:xi4AAOSwfcddVYTq


----------



## anthrosphere

BeenBurned said:


> This is funny. The interesting thing is that the seller (usually) verifies authenticity of her items before listing them. She posts on the ebay discussion boards.
> 
> I happened to come across this listing from the seller. While the Coach bag is authentic, the Gucci logo stuck on the front is fake. (and why would someone do that?!?!?!)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...734943?hash=item4206c9e01f:g:xi4AAOSwfcddVYTq
> 
> View attachment 4536010
> View attachment 4536011
> View attachment 4536008
> View attachment 4536009


No... no... oh no... the poor bag, that beautiful vintage leather. The seller should be ashamed with herself. I hope no one ever buys it so she can be stuck with that atrocity. ;-;


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> This is funny. The interesting thing is that the seller (usually) verifies authenticity of her items before listing them. She posts on the ebay discussion boards.
> 
> I happened to come across this listing from the seller. While the Coach bag is authentic, the Gucci logo stuck on the front is fake. (and why would someone do that?!?!?!)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...734943?hash=item4206c9e01f:g:xi4AAOSwfcddVYTq
> 
> View attachment 4536010
> View attachment 4536011
> View attachment 4536008
> View attachment 4536009





anthrosphere said:


> No... no... oh no... the poor bag, that beautiful vintage leather. The seller should be ashamed with herself. I hope no one ever buys it so she can be stuck with that atrocity. ;-;


Yuck!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> The bag is genuine but it's from 2006, so NOT vintage and the "customization" must make the bag weigh a ton!
> 
> And at $800, that's pretty pricey!
> *vintage Custom leather Studded Womens Coach Purse by Coach (biker/rocker)*


About a month ago, I posted a listing from a "stud" man who slathered studs on everything - handbags, boots, men's shirts and jackets. 

Here's another listing I came across today from a different seller but why, oh why would someone do this?!?!

Not only did someone wreck (IMO) a Sonoma bag but the listing doesn't even disclose that those fugly studs are "after market!" (The lining is disgusting but the outside doesn't look like it needed "fixing."

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Blac...:etIAAOSwb2hco9Nb:sc:USPSPriority!02452!US!-1


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> About a month ago, I posted a listing from a "stud" man who slathered studs on everything - handbags, boots, men's shirts and jackets.
> 
> Here's another listing I came across today from a different seller but why, oh why would someone do this?!?!
> 
> Not only did someone wreck (IMO) a Sonoma bag but the listing doesn't even disclose that those fugly studs are "after market!" (The lining is disgusting but the outside doesn't look like it needed "fixing."
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Blac...:etIAAOSwb2hco9Nb:sc:USPSPriority!02452!US!-1
> View attachment 4543938
> View attachment 4543939



What a shame, that thIng must weigh a ton!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Random, but does Nordstrom typically fulfill Coach orders directly from Coach? My harmony hobo is coming from JAX! I received a UPS notification for a shipment as "Coach local ground" and couldn't for the life of me remember what I had ordered  Then 3hrs later I received a tracking # from Nordstrom that matched the JAX #.


----------



## anthrosphere

Harley77 said:


> Random, but does Nordstrom typically fulfill Coach orders directly from Coach? My harmony hobo is coming from JAX! I received a UPS notification for a shipment as "Coach local ground" and couldn't for the life of me remember what I had ordered  Then 3hrs later I received a tracking # from Nordstrom that matched the JAX #.


I would think so! I remember ordering an Rebecca Minkoff item from nordstrom and it shipped directly from her warehouse in NJ. The receipt had a completely different layout from Nordstrom's, too. So I wouldn't be surprised if yours was shipped from coach. They do use vendors to ship items when their warehouse runs out of stock. Enjoy your beautiful Harmony!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

anthrosphere said:


> I would think so! I remember ordering an Rebecca Minkoff item from nordstrom and it shipped directly from her warehouse in NJ. The receipt had a completely different layout from Nordstrom's, too. So I wouldn't be surprised if yours was shipped from coach. They do use vendors to ship items when their warehouse runs out of stock. Enjoy your beautiful Harmony!


So glad it's not unusual. Hopefully it will be in great condition. I didn't bother checking on stock #s from Coach because I knew Nordstrom would price match PCE.


----------



## holiday123

Anyone notice they lowered the price of the tote 39 from $395 to $350? I wonder why? Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Anyone notice they lowered the price of the tote 39 from $395 to $350? I wonder why? Not that I'm complaining...


I was looking at them as an option for a work tote and D let me know they were reducing the price.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone ever have an issue with Coach putting 2 exact same charges on your card? They aren't pending either, they both processed through even though only 1 order was fulfilled.


----------



## BeenBurned

Harley77 said:


> Anyone ever have an issue with Coach putting 2 exact same charges on your card? They aren't pending either, they both processed through even though only 1 order was fulfilled.


I haven't had it happen with Coach but it happened at a gas station. 

In my case, they didn't think the sale went through and charged me a second time. Both purchases are at (essentially) the same time on same date so it was obvious that my car couldn't have been filled twice. I called the c.c company and they reversed the duplicate charge.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

BeenBurned said:


> I haven't had it happen with Coach but it happened at a gas station.
> 
> In my case, they didn't think the sale went through and charged me a second time. Both purchases are at (essentially) the same time on same date so it was obvious that my car couldn't have been filled twice. I called the c.c company and they reversed the duplicate charge.


That's what happened, screen froze and we thought it didn't go through because no receipt was produced. As of today only 1 order shows in my Coach account but I definitely was charged twice.


----------



## BeenBurned

Harley77 said:


> That's what happened, screen froze and we thought it didn't go through because no receipt was produced. As of today only 1 order shows in my Coach account but I definitely was charged twice.


You can also call Coach, give them the information and hopefully they'll see the duplicate charge and credit it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

BeenBurned said:


> You can also call Coach, give them the information and hopefully they'll see the duplicate charge and credit it.


My awesome SA just handled it for me, what a relief! I was afraid it was going to be a bit of a battle since nothing was in my Coach account showing a double charge.


----------



## BeenBurned

Harley77 said:


> My awesome SA just handled it for me, what a relief! I was afraid it was going to be a bit of a battle since nothing was in my Coach account showing a double charge.


But what WAS in your account is probably just one sale for the amount that you were double charged. That's indicative of a doubt charge error.


----------



## ChanelNo416

so..any news on Black Friday deals? I'm waiting before I pull the trigger on a Rogue


----------



## Magicalthot95

Anyone know anything about the Willis 18 release


----------



## Hyacinth

Magicalthot95 said:


> Anyone know anything about the Willis 18 release



You could check the Willis 18 thread if you haven't already
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-mini-bag-fans-out-there-willis-18-reveal.1018504/


----------



## pianolize

Harley77 said:


> My awesome SA just handled it for me, what a relief! I was afraid it was going to be a bit of a battle since nothing was in my Coach account showing a double charge.


I'm sure your CC co has a guarantee clause about these. I'm being dbl- charged right now since my first cancellation (duplicate order for signature delivery) hasn't processed yet. All this, and the package was just left outside!!! Scream.


----------



## pianolize

Syren said:


> LOL ok I completely forgot about this and now I’m laughing all over again!


You guys are HILARIOUS!!! I clicked on the link pages ago out of curiosity, and am STILL laughing!!!


----------



## pianolize

Marion Cabral said:


> so..any news on Black Friday deals? I'm waiting before I pull the trigger on a Rogue


I'd like to know too, though I've already triggered..


----------



## ChanelNo416

pianolize said:


> I'd like to know too, though I've already triggered..


bahaha I was SO close to yesterday.

 I walked into Coach and asked for it. Though I fully expected for them to say "nope it's sold out" or "online only". They had 4 in stock and 2 were on sale. I was waiting to see if they could find me a python one but the SA didn't call me back. I may just go back for the one on sale (both were already half price).


----------



## holiday123

Not sure where to post this, but I saw these dreamer wannabes at Dillard's this weekend when I was checking out the 50% off sales.


----------



## Lake Effect

This reminds me of a while back when some posted another store, LL Bean if I recall, attempting a boxy looking Rogue wanna be with a few tea rose appliqués!


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Not sure where to post this, but I saw these dreamer wannabes at Dillard's this weekend when I was checking out the 50% off sales.


They have another style on their website that mimics Mulberry's Amberley satchel. Gianni Bini is the line that does it, they take designer style and recreate similar styles in faux leather.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Lake Effect said:


> This reminds me of a while back when some posted another store, LL Bean if I recall, attempting a boxy looking Rogue wanna be with a few tea rose appliqués!



Macy's has a line with a bag pretty similar to the Rogue: 






https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...tegoryID=26846&swatchColor=Slate Leo/Gunmetal


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Not sure where to post this, but I saw these dreamer wannabes at Dillard's this weekend when I was checking out the 50% off sales.


 
I actually didn't realize these were copycat bags right away!

What's weird is that on sale the small size is still $70...actually not much cheaper than the dreamer also on sale:
https://www.dillards.com/p/gianni-bini-essential-small-satchel-bag/509883360


----------



## Lake Effect

Goofydes said:


> While I was at the outlet mall today (other then st home resting, shame on me), I saw these bags at Bass that looked awfully familiar. They have multiple colors, with and without flowers and immediately I thought: Rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830662





Lake Effect said:


> This reminds me of a while back when some posted another store, LL Bean if I recall, attempting a boxy looking Rogue wanna be with a few tea rose appliqués!


Not LL Bean. At some point, Bass popped into my head.


----------



## BeenBurned

While I understand supply and demand as well as sellers wanting to make a profit when they find great deals, many buyers don't understand it. (I've gotten messages telling me that they saw a no-longer-available item on clearance at outlet/TJ Maxx for $x and why am I charging $y.)

As such, there's no way I'd show the price paid in a listing like this! She got a deal but buyers don't need to know!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-GAL-...224284?hash=item365949849c:g:l7gAAOSw9fZd62X4


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> While I understand supply and demand as well as sellers wanting to make a profit when they find great deals, many buyers don't understand it. (I've gotten messages telling me that they saw a no-longer-available item on clearance at outlet/TJ Maxx for $x and why am I charging $y.)
> 
> As such, there's no way I'd show the price paid in a listing like this! She got a deal but buyers don't need to know!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-GAL-...224284?hash=item365949849c:g:l7gAAOSw9fZd62X4


She's not the sharpest crayon in the box.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> While I understand supply and demand as well as sellers wanting to make a profit when they find great deals, many buyers don't understand it. (I've gotten messages telling me that they saw a no-longer-available item on clearance at outlet/TJ Maxx for $x and why am I charging $y.)
> 
> As such, there's no way I'd show the price paid in a listing like this! She got a deal but buyers don't need to know!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-GAL-...224284?hash=item365949849c:g:l7gAAOSw9fZd62X4


She'll pull the picture as soon as a buyer emails her and asks her why she's charging $150 for something she got for $20. 

On the other hand:



whateve said:


> She's not the sharpest crayon in the box.



 true


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> While I understand supply and demand as well as sellers wanting to make a profit when they find great deals, many buyers don't understand it. (I've gotten messages telling me that they saw a no-longer-available item on clearance at outlet/TJ Maxx for $x and why am I charging $y.)
> 
> As such, there's no way I'd show the price paid in a listing like this! She got a deal but buyers don't need to know!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-GAL-...224284?hash=item365949849c:g:l7gAAOSw9fZd62X4


And there may very well be 5 available for a while . . . 



whateve said:


> She's not the sharpest crayon in the box.






Catbird9 said:


> She'll pull the picture as soon as a buyer emails her and asks her why she's charging $150 for something she got for $20.


Yes!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> She's not the sharpest crayon in the box.


Maybe at this time of year, we should say she's not the brightest bulb on the tree!


----------



## BeenBurned

O M G! I would never have the guts to list something in this condition, especially describing it as having "regular wear" and still having "a lot of life to this classic piece." 

(From what I see it appears to be authentic.) But talk about looking for a SNAD dispute!


----------



## redwood66

I am having a bit of a decision problem.   

Have you ever had a purchase, in this case a bag, that you were so sure you wanted it and thought about it for months and then when it is in your hands for a discounted price you aren't so sure any longer?  I am feeling this way about the tea rose snakeskin rogue.  I thought for sure I would love it and had stalked it for almost a year on ebay.  I do like it but it is so dang heavy would I really carry it?  Even at the discount it is still expensive for me.  I again have the snakeskin whipstitch rogue 25 in black and love that even more at the discounted price.   I regretted returning the Dreamer whipstitch tote 36 last SAS so I bought it on FOS.  I keep taking the tea rose out and looking at it.  I only have one other tea rose rogue but it is the 25 in chalk.  Love that bag for spring and summer.  I keep thinking I do have my pink and black croc rogues in the regular size and love them so why do I need this tea rose? 

The other consideration is that I have to decide between the rogue and the Kaffe Fassett flat shoulder bag because I have spent too much again - the Dreamer, Marleigh 20, snakeskin rogue 25 and the Ace are absolute keepers.


----------



## whateve

redwood66 said:


> I am having a bit of a decision problem.
> 
> Have you ever had a purchase, in this case a bag, that you were so sure you wanted it and thought about it for months and then when it is in your hands for a discounted price you aren't so sure any longer?  I am feeling this way about the tea rose snakeskin rogue.  I thought for sure I would love it and had stalked it for almost a year on ebay.  I do like it but it is so dang heavy would I really carry it?  Even at the discount it is still expensive for me.  I again have the snakeskin whipstitch rogue 25 in black and love that even more at the discounted price.   I regretted returning the Dreamer whipstitch tote 36 last SAS so I bought it on FOS.  I keep taking the tea rose out and looking at it.  I only have one other tea rose rogue but it is the 25 in chalk.  Love that bag for spring and summer.  I keep thinking I do have my pink and black croc rogues in the regular size and love them so why do I need this tea rose?
> 
> The other consideration is that I have to decide between the rogue and the Kaffe Fassett flat shoulder bag because I have spent too much again - the Dreamer, Marleigh 20, snakeskin rogue 25 and the Ace are absolute keepers.


Sometimes we build it up so much in our minds that it is disappointing once we get it.


----------



## houseof999

Does anyone know what the name of this bag is? Also if it can be worn crossbody? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352669996202


----------



## Alexa5

redwood66 said:


> I am having a bit of a decision problem.
> 
> Have you ever had a purchase, in this case a bag, that you were so sure you wanted it and thought about it for months and then when it is in your hands for a discounted price you aren't so sure any longer?  I am feeling this way about the tea rose snakeskin rogue.  I thought for sure I would love it and had stalked it for almost a year on ebay.  I do like it but it is so dang heavy would I really carry it?  Even at the discount it is still expensive for me.  I again have the snakeskin whipstitch rogue 25 in black and love that even more at the discounted price.   I regretted returning the Dreamer whipstitch tote 36 last SAS so I bought it on FOS.  I keep taking the tea rose out and looking at it.  I only have one other tea rose rogue but it is the 25 in chalk.  Love that bag for spring and summer.  I keep thinking I do have my pink and black croc rogues in the regular size and love them so why do I need this tea rose?
> 
> The other consideration is that I have to decide between the rogue and the Kaffe Fassett flat shoulder bag because I have spent too much again - the Dreamer, Marleigh 20, snakeskin rogue 25 and the Ace are absolute keepers.


Sometimes you need it in your hands to know for sure.  There have been many bags that once received I was just kind of like, okay, not a keeper (even though I thought I really wanted them).  lol


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this bag is? Also if it can be worn crossbody?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/352669996202


It's called a leather medium duffle and based on my pictures (and I no longer have the bag to check), it doesn't look like the strap is long enough for crossbody use.)  I can't remember how long the strap was. 

I'd ask the seller to measure at the longest. 

These are pics from my records. SInce the strap doesn't fully open (as shown in the second picture), I don't think it extends long enough.)


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> It's called a leather medium duffle and based on my pictures (and I no longer have the bag to check), it doesn't look like the strap is long enough for crossbody use.)  I can't remember how long the strap was.
> 
> I'd ask the seller to measure at the longest.
> 
> These are pics from my records. SInce the strap doesn't fully open (as shown in the second picture), I don't think it extends long enough.)
> View attachment 4610608
> View attachment 4610609


Just heard back from the seller. It's 20" drop. Is that long enough for crossbody?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Just heard back from the seller. It's 20" drop. Is that long enough for crossbody?


It's okay for some people. That's about the minimum I would say for a crossbody bag. You're little so it might be okay for you.


----------



## BeenBurned

I agree. I carry a crossbody and my current drop is at 21" and it certainly would also work if I shortened it. At 21", the top of my bag is well below my waist and at the top of my hips.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It's okay for some people. That's about the minimum I would say for a crossbody bag. You're little so it might be okay for you.


Yes, I'm a shortie. 


BeenBurned said:


> I agree. I carry a crossbody and my current drop is at 21" and it certainly would also work if I shortened it. At 21", the top of my bag is well below my waist and at the top of my hips.


Thank you both! I love the color and the texture of this bag! I'm gonna have to buy one before this year is up. Lol!


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure how much of a "deal" this is because it's an auction and it's hard to know where it'll end. (This current listing is relisted from a previous one that got no bids so it's possible to win at the starting bid amount.)
> 
> Whoever did the tooling did a nice job! Even the strap is done.
> 
> ETA: Note that the seller's description of the signature and year are clearly wrong because a bag made in 1999 wouldn't have been signed in 1974.
> 
> Starts at $35.99.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303419518315?ViewItem=&item=303419518315
> View attachment 4624732
> 
> View attachment 4624731


I moved this over here to keep the other thread chat-free. This has been on my radar! It has multiple things go for it! I am a fan of the Patti (Patricia’s Legacy), a fan of BT, and I co-sign on that daisy tooling! I haven’t pulled the trigger (yet) as I already have lots of BT and flap bags, need to organize storage of what I have and have a rehab pile!! 
Sigh . . .


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> I moved this over here to keep the other thread chat-free. This has been on my radar! It has multiple things go for it! I am a fan of the Patti (Patricia’s Legacy), a fan of BT, and I co-sign on that daisy tooling! I haven’t pulled the trigger (yet) as I already have lots of BT and flap bags, need to organize storage of what I have and have a rehab pile!!
> Sigh . . .


I admired it too. But I have more bags than I can use and am trying to pare down my collection. Somehow, new ones keep arriving at my doorstep...  <resolves to stay off the internet in the coming year...yeah right!>


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> I admired it too. But I have more bags than I can use and am trying to pare down my collection. Somehow, new ones keep arriving at my doorstep...  <resolves to stay off the internet in the coming year...yeah right!>


This! I feel like I need to get rid of a bag before I can bring this one in!  Lol, at least we are not alone in this.


----------



## LaVisioneer

redwood66 said:


> I am having a bit of a decision problem.
> 
> Have you ever had a purchase, in this case a bag, that you were so sure you wanted it and thought about it for months and then when it is in your hands for a discounted price you aren't so sure any longer?  I am feeling this way about the tea rose snakeskin rogue.  I thought for sure I would love it and had stalked it for almost a year on ebay.  I do like it but it is so dang heavy would I really carry it?  Even at the discount it is still expensive for me.  I again have the snakeskin whipstitch rogue 25 in black and love that even more at the discounted price.   I regretted returning the Dreamer whipstitch tote 36 last SAS so I bought it on FOS.  I keep taking the tea rose out and looking at it.  I only have one other tea rose rogue but it is the 25 in chalk.  Love that bag for spring and summer.  I keep thinking I do have my pink and black croc rogues in the regular size and love them so why do I need this tea rose?
> 
> The other consideration is that I have to decide between the rogue and the Kaffe Fassett flat shoulder bag because I have spent too much again - the Dreamer, Marleigh 20, snakeskin rogue 25 and the Ace are absolute keepers.





whateve said:


> Sometimes we build it up so much in our minds that it is disappointing once we get it.



Yes... I was crushing over the first dreamer shoulder bag for months! Finally ordered it and the dreamer wristlet at full price and when it arrived it just wasn't love :/ the bag was smaller than I thought and really heavy given the size even when it was empty.

I also thought some of the stitching looked messy for a $400 bag.

The wristlet was also too small. Did not easily fit my cellphone as claimed. My siggy wristlets from 2000s actually fit more despite being way smaller.

I decided to return both and the free card case that came with it as it was also too small! 

I then changed my mind and ordered the dreamer bag again on sale from Dillards and when it arrived I decided I was right the first time and returned that one too 

I think if it isn't love we should just return. I also have a Bowery bag that I knew I wouldn't work when it arrived but since I had been in love with it for months I decided to keep it. And so far I have only used it once in the last 2 years or so.

Every other bag I own, even if they are too small for me to use currently, I love and have no regrets about buying or keeping them.


----------



## Nancy in VA

BeenBurned said:


> O M G! I would never have the guts to list something in this condition, especially describing it as having "regular wear" and still having "a lot of life to this classic piece."
> 
> (From what I see it appears to be authentic.) But talk about looking for a SNAD dispute!
> View attachment 4609409


That needs to go right in the garbage - I would be ashamed to even give it to a charity


----------



## sexycombover

Wondering if anyone can give me a review of the central shopper (and also what price you got it at). Particularly wondering weight, ease to carry, robustness of leather. Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

sexycombover said:


> Wondering if anyone can give me a review of the central shopper (and also what price you got it at). Particularly wondering weight, ease to carry, robustness of leather. Thank you!


I got mine for the Black Friday doorbuster deal @ $99. It's very lightweight. The leather is decent, but no where near as nice as the 1941 line. I carry by the handles just on the crook of my arm. I don't use the longer strap because I'm not crazy about how it looks on me with the handles. Overall it's a pretty easy bag to use. I got one for my mom as well and she hasn't switched out of it yet so I'm thinking she really loves it.


----------



## BeenBurned

This looks like a SNAD ready to happen! Seller is (likely) unaware that the bag was originally red so she doesn't disclose that's it's been either dyed or shoe-polished! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coach-...514411?hash=item56d24dff2b:g:higAAOSwHr9eCULh

From the description:
_"*This Navy glove tanned leather purse has brass hardware and measures 8" H x 11.5" W x 2 1/2".  It has a turn lock closure with a full length interior zipper pocket & a full length open pocket under the front flap.*

*The Navy leather is soft and well-cared and regularly conditioned. The condition is good with no noticeable flaws. The interior is very clean. Some scratches and very small stains that are unnoticeable.  No wear on the the piping. Red stitching around piping.*

*When the purse flap is open, the interior is deep red with the natural color bleed occurrence of the navy blue and red as pictured. This bleed is not seen when the front purse flap is closed."*_


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> This looks like a SNAD ready to happen! Seller is (likely) unaware that the bag was originally red so she doesn't disclose that's it's been either dyed or shoe-polished!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coach-...514411?hash=item56d24dff2b:g:higAAOSwHr9eCULh
> 
> From the description:
> _"*This Navy glove tanned leather purse has brass hardware and measures 8" H x 11.5" W x 2 1/2".  It has a turn lock closure with a full length interior zipper pocket & a full length open pocket under the front flap.*
> 
> *The Navy leather is soft and well-cared and regularly conditioned. The condition is good with no noticeable flaws. The interior is very clean. Some scratches and very small stains that are unnoticeable.  No wear on the the piping. Red stitching around piping.*
> 
> *When the purse flap is open, the interior is deep red with the natural color bleed occurrence of the navy blue and red as pictured. This bleed is not seen when the front purse flap is closed."*_


It isn't Bonnie Cashin era either. What a shame that someone covered up that beautiful red.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It isn't Bonnie Cashin era either. What a shame that someone covered up that beautiful red.


Looks like there's water stain they tried to cover up from the outside but you can still see the big spill stain from water or whatever caused the damage. I wonder if anyone would even pay $5 for it!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It isn't Bonnie Cashin era either. What a shame that someone covered up that beautiful red.


Yeah, most bags described as "Bonnie Cashin era" aren't!


----------



## holiday123

BeenBurned said:


> This looks like a SNAD ready to happen! Seller is (likely) unaware that the bag was originally red so she doesn't disclose that's it's been either dyed or shoe-polished!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coach-...514411?hash=item56d24dff2b:g:higAAOSwHr9eCULh
> 
> From the description:
> _"*This Navy glove tanned leather purse has brass hardware and measures 8" H x 11.5" W x 2 1/2".  It has a turn lock closure with a full length interior zipper pocket & a full length open pocket under the front flap.*
> 
> *The Navy leather is soft and well-cared and regularly conditioned. The condition is good with no noticeable flaws. The interior is very clean. Some scratches and very small stains that are unnoticeable.  No wear on the the piping. Red stitching around piping.*
> 
> *When the purse flap is open, the interior is deep red with the natural color bleed occurrence of the navy blue and red as pictured. This bleed is not seen when the front purse flap is closed."*_


Someone must have told her because she updated the listing.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Looks like there's water stain they tried to cover up from the outside but you can still see the big spill stain from water or whatever caused the damage. I wonder if anyone would even pay $5 for it!


I don't know if that's a water stain or if it's the dye or polish that soaked through.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Someone must have told her because she updated the listing.


Or she reads TPF.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> It isn't Bonnie Cashin era either. What a shame that someone covered up that beautiful red.





holiday123 said:


> Someone must have told her because she updated the listing.




Apparently they didn't tell her that it's not Bonnie Cashin era because that part isn't updated!


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> This looks like a SNAD ready to happen! Seller is (likely) unaware that the bag was originally red so she doesn't disclose that's it's been either dyed or shoe-polished!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coach-...514411?hash=item56d24dff2b:g:higAAOSwHr9eCULh
> 
> From the description:
> _"*This Navy glove tanned leather purse has brass hardware and measures 8" H x 11.5" W x 2 1/2".  It has a turn lock closure with a full length interior zipper pocket & a full length open pocket under the front flap.*
> 
> *The Navy leather is soft and well-cared and regularly conditioned. The condition is good with no noticeable flaws. The interior is very clean. Some scratches and very small stains that are unnoticeable.  No wear on the the piping. Red stitching around piping.*
> 
> *When the purse flap is open, the interior is deep red with the natural color bleed occurrence of the navy blue and red as pictured. This bleed is not seen when the front purse flap is closed."*_





holiday123 said:


> Someone must have told her because she updated the listing.





redwood66 said:


> Or she reads TPF.


Well you know my money says _Lurker_ ! 
ETA, and good, let these sellers keep it real and get it together . . .


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> Well you know my money says _Lurker_ !


My money is on more than one person letting her know. 

Someone I know got this indicating that the messenger wasn't the only one: 

_"I was just informed from a viewer about their thoughts of the purse being dyed and I did revise the listing immediately. I was not aware of the dyeing process of this purse, so I just noted that information in the listing. I truly appreciate your input and other viewers insight. Thank you again."_


----------



## Hyacinth

holiday123 said:


> Someone must have told her because she updated the listing.





redwood66 said:


> Or she reads TPF.





BeenBurned said:


> My money is on more than one person letting her know.
> 
> Someone I know got this indicating that the messenger wasn't the only one:
> 
> _"I was just informed from a viewer about their thoughts of the purse being dyed and I did revise the listing immediately. I was not aware of the dyeing process of this purse, so I just noted that information in the listing. I truly appreciate your input and other viewers insight. Thank you again."_



My money is also on more than one person giving her a nudge, especially if one of them warned her that she was wide open for a SNAD claim because she hadn't disclosed the bad dye job.
Just a guess.


----------



## redwood66

Coach has some lovely things on the Coach Italy site that I haven't seen here in the US.  And some things that have been around for years at full price.  I wonder if they ship stuff back and forth depending on demand and a new market for older stuff?


----------



## whateve

These teddy bears are popping up all over ebay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2334441715...3444171583&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=11021&ul_noapp=true

https://www.ebay.com/itm/324064571320?ul_noapp=true

I don't believe they are made by Coach, are they?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> These teddy bears are popping up all over ebay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/233444171583?_trksid=p11021.c100851.m5053&_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20170803121420&meid=9a4d9c5bfa4e4d718a0888e8982251a3&pid=100851&rk=3&rkt=4&mehot=none&b=1&sd=324064571718&itm=233444171583&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=11021&ul_noapp=true
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324064571320?ul_noapp=true
> 
> I don't believe they are made by Coach, are they?


I'm pretty sure they were an outlet gift with purchase around the holidays.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> I'm pretty sure they were an outlet gift with purchase around the holidays.


Thanks! The ring doesn't look like anything they've ever used on anything else.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Thanks! The ring doesn't look like anything they've ever used on anything else.


I'd never seen them either and I agree about the keyring.

Yet the t-shirt font looks good.

The GWP suggestion makes sense.

ETA: The style number is 3968G. I bet the "G" is for gift.

ETA #2: I found this in a listing and have to believe it's accurate:


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeenBurned said:


> I'd never seen them either and I agree about the keyring.
> 
> Yet the t-shirt font looks good.
> 
> The GWP suggestion makes sense.
> 
> ETA: The style number is 3968G. I bet the "G" is for gift.
> 
> ETA #2: I found this in a listing and have to believe it's accurate:
> View attachment 4658919


Yes, the G is for gift. I have / had numerous 'gift with purchase' items and the tags always have the G on it.


----------



## Hyacinth

AAAAAWWWW, that's so cute! 

And you can change the metal ring to match the bag's hardware.


----------



## TXLVlove

Is there a Marlow Crossbody thread?  I couldn't find one.  I saw someone wearing it and it was so cute.  It is on sale today at Macys so I ordered one.  Just wondering about reviews. Thanks


----------



## whateve

nm


----------



## holiday123

My local store is having their trunk show the weekend PCE starts. They are also having an artist Greg Byrd one day, who will be painting on bags purchased that day for free. Sounds fun, but googling the artist I'm not sure is he doing a collaboration with Coach or just making an appearance? Has anyone heard of him?


----------



## Hyacinth

holiday123 said:


> My local store is having their trunk show the weekend PCE starts. They are also having an artist Greg Byrd one day, who will be painting on bags purchased that day for free. Sounds fun, but googling the artist I'm not sure is he doing a collaboration with Coach or just making an appearance? Has anyone heard of him?



There seems to be plenty of information on Google, if it's the same artist. Modern, likes to do paintings of womens' bums. Let's hope his taste in purse art is a little different. 

Some examples:
https://www.instagram.com/gregbyrdfineart/?hl=en


----------



## Hyacinth

Hyacinth said:


> There seems to be plenty of information on Google, if it's the same artist. Modern, likes to do paintings of womens' bums. Let's hope his taste in purse art is a little different.
> 
> Some examples:
> https://www.instagram.com/gregbyrdfineart/?hl=en



There's another Greg Byrd but almost no information. Doesn't sound like someone who paints handbags though.


----------



## holiday123

Hyacinth said:


> There seems to be plenty of information on Google, if it's the same artist. Modern, likes to do paintings of womens' bums. Let's hope his taste in purse art is a little different.
> 
> Some examples:
> https://www.instagram.com/gregbyrdfineart/?hl=en


I saw all of the bum paintings and yes please don't paint that on my bag.  I guess maybe since he's local it's just something the store is doing vs a collaboration with Coach. I'll have more details soon, but maybe will just be a few designs to choose from.


----------



## BeenBurned

holiday123 said:


> I saw all of the bum paintings and yes please don't paint that on my bag.


LOL!


----------



## jcnc

Soo excited to share my latest addition: been on Ban island since we bought a house 
Found this Coach legacy willis at an amazing price and couldn’t control myself 
She is a beaut and the leather is soo rich.


Any idea which year is it from? Also, my first coach with the striped lining:


----------



## BeenBurned

jcnc said:


> Soo excited to share my latest addition: been on Ban island since we bought a house
> Found this Coach legacy willis at an amazing price and couldn’t control myself
> She is a beaut and the leather is soo rich.
> View attachment 4665694
> 
> Any idea which year is it from? Also, my first coach with the striped lining:


It's a 70th anniversary collection bag so probably from 2011-2012. 

A picture of the creed would help us give exact information.


----------



## IntheOcean

jcnc said:


> Soo excited to share my latest addition: been on Ban island since we bought a house
> Found this Coach legacy willis at an amazing price and couldn’t control myself
> She is a beaut and the leather is soo rich.
> View attachment 4665694
> 
> Any idea which year is it from? Also, my first coach with the striped lining:


Well, first of all, CONGRATS on buying a house. 
And that Willis is stunning. I'd say it's my second all-time favorite Coach bag after the Rogue. I love the stitching on it and the top handle. Quite very intricate.


----------



## jcnc

BeenBurned said:


> It's a 70th anniversary collection bag so probably from 2011-2012.
> 
> A picture of the creed would help us give exact information.


Thanks a ton


----------



## jcnc

IntheOcean said:


> Well, first of all, CONGRATS on buying a house.
> And that Willis is stunning. I'd say it's my second all-time favorite Coach bag after the Rogue. I love the stitching on it and the top handle. Quite very intricate.


Thank you exciting to have more space for my handbags.. now just need to work on saving funds for them

Agree with you on the craftsmanship ! i am soo excited to use it


----------



## Suzanne B.

holiday123 said:


> I saw all of the bum paintings and yes please don't paint that on my bag.  I guess maybe since he's local it's just something the store is doing vs a collaboration with Coach. I'll have more details soon, but maybe will just be a few designs to choose from.


I'm with you, I don't need no booty bag.


----------



## houseof999

Suzanne B. said:


> I'm with you, I don't need no booty bag.


Haha I just saw a booty painted stewardess on eBay!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/352960747735


----------



## BeenBurned

jcnc said:


> Thanks a ton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665705


It was made in 2012.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Haha I just saw a booty painted stewardess on eBay!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/352960747735


Oh my! I usually leave my bag with SA and let her run with it when I get something customized, but in this case I might need to be more involved. I can see it now coming to pick up my "artwork" with a big ole booty on it.


----------



## Hyacinth

houseof999 said:


> Haha I just saw a booty painted stewardess on eBay!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/352960747735



That brings a whole new meaning to the term "bum bag"!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Haha I just saw a booty painted stewardess on eBay!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/352960747735


Really? Really? God as my witness I will never complain about a Yorkie being painted on a vintage Coach again!!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Really? Really? God as my witness I will never complain about a Yorkie being painted on a vintage Coach again!!





At least Yorkies are cute!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Really? Really? God as my witness I will never complain about a Yorkie being painted on a vintage Coach again!!


You asked for Yorkies?? Found that too! 

https://posh.mk/cgaoaSsN63


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> You asked for Yorkies?? Found that too!
> 
> https://posh.mk/cgaoaSsN63


No lol, not asking about them. I had complained about people painting vintage bags, and cited them, as I had seen a number of them. Not interested in seeing any painted bags lol, but Yorkies I know realize are the least offensive to me.


----------



## jcnc

BeenBurned said:


> It was made in 2012.


----------



## JakeTR19

What’s everyone’s opinion of the classic signature jacquard? Does anyone think it’s outdated? I have a few bags and have been looking at another one on poshmark. Just wondering everyone’s opinion


----------



## Hyacinth

JakeTR19 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of the classic signature jacquard? Does anyone think it’s outdated? I have a few bags and have been looking at another one on poshmark. Just wondering everyone’s opinion



Some love it, some hate it. Personally I think it's been overused and abused, and the vast majority of fakes in the last 20 years seem to be copies or riffs on the Sig C pattern. I assume that at least half of the C bags I see out and about are fakes, but that's years of experience with authenticating kicking in.

Given my choice, I'd take a vintage full-grain leather Coach over a dozen Sig C bags. I know Coach is trying to update the look and make the Cs less prominent, but it doesn't matter to me. I have a few Sig bags but only 2 in what you could call a standard pattern and even those are mini Cs and the bags are like small briefcases and can carry everything I need. I DO like the old Scribble and Sig Optic patterns because they're not the standard Sig Cs and they seem to have a sense of humor, but give me a soft, smooshie vintage leather bag any day. And yes, I'm a crabby old hag who likes the classics.


----------



## Catbird9

JakeTR19 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of the classic signature jacquard? Does anyone think it’s outdated? I have a few bags and have been looking at another one on poshmark. Just wondering everyone’s opinion



I prefer the vintage leather personally, but I like how the sig pattern looks on the some of the new, smaller bags, such as the Parker and the Cassie. 

I have an older signature jacquard small wallet, which I love and use.


----------



## whateve

JakeTR19 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of the classic signature jacquard? Does anyone think it’s outdated? I have a few bags and have been looking at another one on poshmark. Just wondering everyone’s opinion


I don't have any anymore. I used to love it until I saw it everywhere. I liked it better when they did something a little different with signature. It was less in your face in the tone on tone.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

JakeTR19 said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion of the classic signature jacquard? Does anyone think it’s outdated? I have a few bags and have been looking at another one on poshmark. Just wondering everyone’s opinion


I also prefer plain leather or fabric. I always thought the signature bags meant people were trying to display that they were carrying a Coach because it really isn't an attractive pattern that most people would choose otherwise. It's just free advertising for Coach. However, I do agree with both Hyacinth and Catbird9 in that the signature pattern looks cute on smaller items and the optic or scribble patterns are fun, attractive patterns. I have a signature wallet and an optic patterned Audrey in gorgeous metallic blues and greens and it's a beautiful bag. My favorites will always be my sturdy workhorse vintage leather though.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macy’s deals:


----------



## IntheOcean

BeachBagGal said:


> Macy’s deals:


That wristlet, though...


----------



## BeenBurned

LOL! I wonder how their translation came up with this title!

*Super Greek Pole Made In Usa Old Coach Shoulder Bag Black*
and 
*Super Greek Pole Made Usa Old Coach Shoulder Bag Navy Blue*


----------



## JakeTR19

I found this bag for a really good price but I’m on the fence about it. For some reason I like the print but I need second opinions. What does everyone think?


----------



## houseof999

JakeTR19 said:


> I found this bag for a really good price but I’m on the fence about it. For some reason I like the print but I need second opinions. What does everyone think?


I usually love colors but there's something about this print that I don't like. I don't exactly know what it is. If you don't love it don't get it. It will be a closet sitter.


----------



## Hyacinth

JakeTR19 said:


> I found this bag for a really good price but I’m on the fence about it. For some reason I like the print but I need second opinions. What does everyone think?





houseof999 said:


> I usually love colors but there's something about this print that I don't like. I don't exactly know what it is. If you don't love it don't get it. It will be a closet sitter.



I agree, it's just "too much". Too many colors, too many different C patterns. They took every variety of the C pattern that they were using at the time and just threw them at the bag, then splattered it with at least 7 different paint colors.

Use different colors, preferably fewer, or different C patterns, but *not* both. That design just gives me a headache. It actually looks fake even when it's not, and the colors just don't go together. Some of Coach's multicolor patterns are fun. This one isn't.

JMO, sorry if that offends anyone who likes it.


----------



## CoachMaven

There were some signature op art scarf prints from this era that were pretty colorful, but less "loud" than this print. If you like the colors but not the design, perhaps look for those instead.


----------



## sexycombover

For the fellow Canadians out there, the bay has a bunch of tabbys on sale, and there is an extra percentage off on some.


----------



## anthrosphere

Does anyone know any store or brand that sells a bag that looks similar to this one pictured? I know the closest ones would be the Coach Court or LV Croisette (I own the latter). But they don't have the thin gold bar on the flap. The picture was taken from uh... A video game.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks ya'll.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I looked at the Handbags and Purses thread but it only had the "identify this bag" topic, which is not what I wanted because this bag isn't a brand. SOOO yeah.


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> Does anyone know any store or brand that sells a bag that looks similar to this one pictured? I know the closest ones would be the Coach Court or LV Croisette (I own the latter). But they don't have the thin gold bar on the flap. The picture was taken from uh... A video game.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks ya'll.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I looked at the Handbags and Purses thread but it only had the "identify this bag" topic, which is not what I wanted because this bag isn't a brand. SOOO yeah.


Lol.. so that's not even a real bag? It's virtual?!! Anywho..I found this thought you might like it.. Though it's not as boxy as the one in your pic.
https://modesens.com/product/na-kd-top-handle-crossbody-bag-white-gloss-offwhite-14449642/


----------



## Catbird9

anthrosphere said:


> Does anyone know any store or brand that sells a bag that looks similar to this one pictured? I know the closest ones would be the Coach Court or LV Croisette (I own the latter). But they don't have the thin gold bar on the flap. The picture was taken from uh... A video game.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks ya'll.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I looked at the Handbags and Purses thread but it only had the "identify this bag" topic, which is not what I wanted because this bag isn't a brand. SOOO yeah.



It looks very similar to the vintage Coach Gramercy Small Top Handle #7006 or Gramercy Top Handle #7002.
Both of these have a detachable crossbody strap although they're not shown in the pictures.


----------



## katev

anthrosphere said:


> Does anyone know any store or brand that sells a bag that looks similar to this one pictured? I know the closest ones would be the Coach Court or LV Croisette (I own the latter). But they don't have the thin gold bar on the flap. The picture was taken from uh... A video game.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks ya'll.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I looked at the Handbags and Purses thread but it only had the "identify this bag" topic, which is not what I wanted because this bag isn't a brand. SOOO yeah.





houseof999 said:


> Lol.. so that's not even a real bag? It's virtual?!! Anywho..I found this thought you might like it.. Though it's not as boxy as the one in your pic.
> https://modesens.com/product/na-kd-top-handle-crossbody-bag-white-gloss-offwhite-14449642/





Catbird9 said:


> It looks very similar to the vintage Coach Gramercy Small Top Handle #7006 or Gramercy Top Handle #7002.
> Both of these have a detachable crossbody strap although they're not shown in the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4715427
> 
> View attachment 4715428
> 
> View attachment 4715429



In addition to the Gramercy, Coach made a series of Italian Madison Bags that range in size from really tiny (Gracie) to fairly large (Copley and Drake) but the Biltmore 4417 is a medium size. They came in a wide range of colors, see the link below for an example of a vintage Beechnut Biltmore.

https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-...-Vintage-Leather-EUC-5e215b8d138e1895875b1727


----------



## anthrosphere

katev said:


> In addition to the Gramercy, Coach made a series of Italian Madison Bags that range in size from really tiny (Gracie) to fairly large (Copley and Drake) but the Biltmore 4417 is a medium size. They came in a wide range of colors, see the link below for an example of a vintage Beechnut Biltmore.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-...-Vintage-Leather-EUC-5e215b8d138e1895875b1727





houseof999 said:


> Lol.. so that's not even a real bag? It's virtual?!! Anywho..I found this thought you might like it.. Though it's not as boxy as the one in your pic.
> https://modesens.com/product/na-kd-top-handle-crossbody-bag-white-gloss-offwhite-14449642/





Catbird9 said:


> It looks very similar to the vintage Coach Gramercy Small Top Handle #7006 or Gramercy Top Handle #7002.
> Both of these have a detachable crossbody strap although they're not shown in the pictures.
> 
> ]


Thank you everyone!!!  Those Coaches are spot on. I knew there had to be a real bag that looks similar and you guys nailed it. I am on the hunt for those vintage Coaches now. They are perfect!! Thank you all, you gals are the best.

@katev thank you. I just bought that brown beauty. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm curious about this and searched the key word but didn't find any posts where that particular adjective was discussed. 

What is "ballistic nylon?" IMO, it seems an odd adjective to use on a bag.


----------



## Catbird9

BeenBurned said:


> I'm curious about this and searched the key word but didn't find any posts where that particular adjective was discussed.
> 
> What is "ballistic nylon?" IMO, it seems an odd adjective to use on a bag.
> 
> View attachment 4715865
> View attachment 4715864


Bulletproof, I guess.

https://www.outdoors.org/articles/amc-outdoors/what-is-ballistic-nylon-one-tough-fabric


----------



## BeenBurned

Catbird9 said:


> Bulletproof, I guess.
> 
> https://www.outdoors.org/articles/amc-outdoors/what-is-ballistic-nylon-one-tough-fabric


Interesting. I'm surprised that Dupont doesn't require their registered trademark symbol on items where the fabric is "ballistic."


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> I'm curious about this and searched the key word but didn't find any posts where that particular adjective was discussed.
> 
> What is "ballistic nylon?" IMO, it seems an odd adjective to use on a bag.
> 
> View attachment 4715865
> View attachment 4715864





Catbird9 said:


> Bulletproof, I guess.
> 
> https://www.outdoors.org/articles/amc-outdoors/what-is-ballistic-nylon-one-tough-fabric



Not bulletproof, but strong enough to hopefully prevent injury from shrapnel or other flying debris. At least that was its original purpose, the definition has changed a bit over time.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballistic_nylon

_"The original specification for ballistic nylon was an 18 ounce nylon fabric made from 1050 denier high tenacity nylon yarn in a 2×2 basketweave. *Today the term is often used to refer to any nylon fabric that is made with a "ballistic weave", typically a 2×2 or 2×3 basketweave.* It can be woven from nylon yarns of various denier such as 840 denier and 1680 denier. Denier refers to the weight, not the strength, of the fabric. Laboratory tests[by whom?] have shown that double weave 1050 denier fabric is the strongest and most durable fabric for its denier weight level.[citation needed] The 1680 denier has a similar strength but lighter weight than the 1050, and it resists abrasion and tearing."

"... The nylon type was not effective against most pistol and rifle bullets, let alone the heavy 20 mm and 30 mm autocannons Axis powers were often armed with. Thus ballistic nylon was replaced by Kevlar and other more bullet-resistant fabrics..."_

Since it isn't exactly the same fabric that DuPont developed for wartime use, I expect that's why it's not trademarked, it's just a general description of a weave rather than a fabric with specific properties.

And I wonder if items developed by US companies for wartime use were often even trademarked? Back then, creating new things for the wartime effort might have actually been thought more important and more patriotic than slapping a trademark on them to make money from them after the war ended.


----------



## katev

anthrosphere said:


> Thank you everyone!!!  Those Coaches are spot on. I knew there had to be a real bag that looks similar and you guys nailed it. I am on the hunt for those vintage Coaches now. They are perfect!! Thank you all, you gals are the best.
> 
> @katev thank you. I just bought that brown beauty. Can't wait to receive it.



That's great, let us know how you like it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Good deal at Bloomies


----------



## VintageInVogue

Here's a random question. Are there collectors of Reed Krakoff bags? He was the Coach lead designer for years, and then he started his own line that didn't last very long. Those bags were REALLY expensive, beautiful, made of deerskin. I was able to acquire one recently, very cheaply, and I love it. I got it thinking I'd resell, but now that I have it I am kind of sentimental about it because I am a Coach fanatic and collector, and I feel like it's part of the brand history, in a way. (Coach invested millions in Krakoff's spinoff brand). BUT, Krakoff was widely panned for ditching his company when it didn't take off like he expected. So it also kinda has some bad karma. What do you think?


----------



## whateve

VintageInVogue said:


> Here's a random question. Are there collectors of Reed Krakoff bags? He was the Coach lead designer for years, and then he started his own line that didn't last very long. Those bags were REALLY expensive, beautiful, made of deerskin. I was able to acquire one recently, very cheaply, and I love it. I got it thinking I'd resell, but now that I have it I am kind of sentimental about it because I am a Coach fanatic and collector, and I feel like it's part of the brand history, in a way. (Coach invested millions in Krakoff's spinoff brand). BUT, Krakoff was widely panned for ditching his company when it didn't take off like he expected. So it also kinda has some bad karma. What do you think?


I don't think there is any collectible value in Krakoff bags. When he made the Kohl's line out of fake leather, that kind of killed the brand's identity for me. I have one Reed Krakoff bag that I bought when he was going out of business. It has the best leather. His bags were simple, made of fantastic leather, but I feel he wasn't well known outside of Coach, and the prices were too high for most Coach fans. There were very few places you could see the bags in person. If they had allowed him to have a tiny display in Coach stores, I bet it would have really helped the brand succeed.

Which bag did you get? I love some of the hobos but most are too big for me.


----------



## VintageInVogue

whateve said:


> I don't think there is any collectible value in Krakoff bags. When he made the Kohl's line out of fake leather, that kind of killed the brand's identity for me. I have one Reed Krakoff bag that I bought when he was going out of business. It has the best leather. His bags were simple, made of fantastic leather, but I feel he wasn't well known outside of Coach, and the prices were too high for most Coach fans. There were very few places you could see the bags in person. If they had allowed him to have a tiny display in Coach stores, I bet it would have really helped the brand succeed.
> 
> Which bag did you get? I love some of the hobos but most are too big for me.



Thank you. It's the RDK hobo in blue, like this one (this isn't my listing):
https://www.tradesy.com/i/reed-krakoff-rdk-hobo-bag-cobalt-blue-16720933/16720933/

Mine is missing the hangtag and inside needs to be cleaned. Outside looks great. It's BIG. But big hobos are in right now. I love the leather and the hardware. I only paid $20 for it, so I think I might clean it up and keep it for myself since there may not be much market for it. I love the leather Coach bags and I kind of feel like this fits with my collection somehow.

And yes, every listing I see for these says "NOT KOHLS!" I don't know why brands do that to themselves. I see the same thing with Lela Rose dresses. They are $2K at Neiman's but there was a cheap Target line, a Lane Bryant line, a Loft line. I guess there's money to be made there, but it sure does cheapen the image of the brand.


----------



## whateve

VintageInVogue said:


> Thank you. It's the RDK hobo in blue, like this one (this isn't my listing):
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/reed-krakoff-rdk-hobo-bag-cobalt-blue-16720933/16720933/
> 
> Mine is missing the hangtag and inside needs to be cleaned. Outside looks great. It's BIG. But big hobos are in right now. I love the leather and the hardware. I only paid $20 for it, so I think I might clean it up and keep it for myself since there may not be much market for it. I love the leather Coach bags and I kind of feel like this fits with my collection somehow.
> 
> And yes, every listing I see for these says "NOT KOHLS!" I don't know why brands do that to themselves. I see the same thing with Lela Rose dresses. They are $2K at Neiman's but there was a cheap Target line, a Lane Bryant line, a Loft line. I guess there's money to be made there, but it sure does cheapen the image of the brand.


wow, $20! That's an amazing price! I love these hobos but they are just too big. They came in wonderful colors. I have the 510 bag in cordovan. I paid $223.50 for it from the outlet. I love the leather and the color but I wish I could make the strap shorter. It doesn't slouch like it does in the picture with the strap so long.


----------



## Lucastro

baglady39 said:


> Hi Coachies!!!
> 
> I'm starting a new chat thread for all generic chatter, not necessarily Coach related.  This is our own little place to chit chat about anything on our minds, and hopefully we can get to know each other a little better.
> 
> Let the discussions begin!!


Hi, Can I ask an authentication question?


----------



## whateve

Lucastro said:


> Hi, Can I ask an authentication question?


Not here. We have a thread for that.
This thread is for authentication of a specific item: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ Make sure you read the first post to see what we require.
This thread is for general authentication questions: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/answers-to-authenticity-questions.94198/


----------



## Lucastro

whateve said:


> Not here. We have a thread for that.
> This thread is for authentication of a specific item: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-coach-see-first-post-for-format.889527/ Make sure you read the first post to see what we require.
> This thread is for general authentication questions: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/answers-to-authenticity-questions.94198/


Thank you!


----------



## VintageInVogue

whateve said:


> wow, $20! That's an amazing price! I love these hobos but they are just too big. They came in wonderful colors. I have the 510 bag in cordovan. I paid $223.50 for it from the outlet. I love the leather and the color but I wish I could make the strap shorter. It doesn't slouch like it does in the picture with the strap so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721252



That is really pretty!! Could a leather shop make you another hole in the strap, so you could shorten it? The Krakoff hardware is ... interesting. I don't even know if it's adjustable or just for show?


----------



## whateve

VintageInVogue said:


> That is really pretty!! Could a leather shop make you another hole in the strap, so you could shorten it? The Krakoff hardware is ... interesting. I don't even know if it's adjustable or just for show?


Thanks! On my bag it is adjustable. I kind of like the unique hardware.The holes are long ovals, which would be hard to duplicate. I don't want to do a bad alteration job. If I shortened the strap to where I wanted it, the end of the strap would hang below the bag. I'm thinking of doing something to pinch the strap at the top but then there would be a weird loop. I feel like the bigger the bag, the shorter I want the strap. The way it is now, it looks more like a messenger bag, hanging at my hip. The leather is amazing. It never scratches or shows any kind of wear.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nordstroms


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nordies


----------



## Punkkitten

TRYING to resist not purchasing a bag of the website.  30% off and 15% cash back plus i have a $40 Coach credit.
Am I a saint for resisting or stupid for not going in on such an awesome offer?
please let me know


----------



## BeachBagGal

Punkkitten said:


> TRYING to resist not purchasing a bag of the website.  30% off and 15% cash back plus i have a $40 Coach credit.
> Am I a saint for resisting or stupid for not going in on such an awesome offer?
> please let me know


Eek that is tough. Is it a bag you’ve been wanting or one you just decided you wanted to get because of the good deals?


----------



## Punkkitten

BeachBagGal said:


> Eek that is tough. Is it a bag you’ve been wanting or one you just decided you wanted to get because of the good deals?


I am admiring the Rambler 16.  I have admired it for a month or two.  I was debating between that and the Cassie 19, however I purchased a few Vintage Coaches that are in the white family.  I'm also into small bags for spring/summer.  The only caveat is the only color I like is the black...and I'm asking if i REALLY need another black bag 
ugh.  sale goggles are powerful things! teehee


----------



## BeachBagGal

Punkkitten said:


> I am admiring the Rambler 16.  I have admired it for a month or two.  I was debating between that and the Cassie 19, however I purchased a few Vintage Coaches that are in the white family.  I'm also into small bags for spring/summer.  The only caveat is the only color I like is the black...and I'm asking if i REALLY need another black bag
> ugh.  sale goggles are powerful things! teehee


Wait till it is the color you want. Don’t settle for a color just because of the price. I used to do that a lot. Now the bags have been sold. Haha. Yeah it is hard when the prices are screaming buy me!


----------



## Punkkitten

BeachBagGal said:


> Wait till it is the color you want. Don’t settle for a color just because of the price. I used to do that a lot. Now the bags have been sold. Haha. Yeah it is hard when the prices are screaming buy me!


Thanks, Doll.
I did purchase a vintage bag with similar dimensions that I can customize and I think I'll be happier with that because 1. It is vintage  and two, I like making things bespoke to me


----------



## BeachBagGal

Punkkitten said:


> Thanks, Doll.
> I did purchase a vintage bag with similar dimensions that I can customize and I think I'll be happier with that because 1. It is vintage  and two, I like making things bespoke to me


See there ya’ go! You already have it figured out.


----------



## Punkkitten

BeachBagGal said:


> See there ya’ go! You already have it figured out.


haha.  let's hope so!


----------



## paramol

Hey, I hope this is the right place to ask for purchasing advice! I am new to Coach and want to try out what they have to offer from recent years  I did some Googling and it seems like the Rogue bags are considered top of the line, but they are discontinued!

So, I was wondering, if the more expensive models on the outlet site like the snakeskin beechwood and the tea roses are worth their price tag?

I'm not concerned with styles because I am looking to explore and try out new things. Could you suggest other models are worth taking a look at to see the best Coach has to offer?


----------



## Satcheldoll

I'm in the midst of downsizing my bag and SLG collection and torn between which  items to keep from the Coach x Rodarte collaboration. I have the chalk/saddle colorblock courier, the large pink sequins wristlet and the small black sequins wristlet. I've had the courier for a while and have used it just a few times. The wristlets I purchased a couple months ago at my outlet. I'm trying to go by what's practical and what I will use. As of now I have not carried the wristlets and honestly not sure I ever will. I have thought about letting those go but they're so pretty. Is it silly to keep them just because they're pretty? I know I'm comparing apples to oranges because the courier is so different from the wristlets.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I'm in the midst of downsizing my bag and SLG collection and torn between which  items to keep from the Coach x Rodarte collaboration. I have the chalk/saddle colorblock courier, the large pink sequins wristlet and the small black sequins wristlet. I've had the courier for a while and have used it just a few times. The wristlets I purchased a couple months ago at my outlet. I'm trying to go by what's practical and what I will use. As of now I have not carried the wristlets and honestly not sure I ever will. I have thought about letting those go but they're so pretty. Is it silly to keep them just because they're pretty? I know I'm comparing apples to oranges because the courier is so different from the wristlets.


The wristlet is so pretty!! It's a work of art! Put it in a big shadow box and hang it up on the wall! No dusting required!  let the other one go. Use the courier. HTH!


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> The wristlet is so pretty!! It's a work of art! Put it in a big shadow box and hang it up on the wall! No dusting required!  let the other one go. Use the courier. HTH!


Haha! Never thought about putting the wristlet(s) in a shadow box to display. 

Btw, how do you like the quality of your Behno bag? I have my eye on a Mini Mary.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> Haha! Never thought about putting the wristlet(s) in a shadow box to display.
> 
> Btw, how do you like the quality of your Behno bag? I have my eye on a Mini Mary.


I'm actually very happy with the quality. The stitches are perfect everywhere.  I really liked seeing this tag because it reminds me of the Creed stamp of vintage coach bags describing natural characteristics of leather. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The crossbody strap is pretty thin though. I guess because it's top grain leather.  I don't think any filler/reinforcer was used inside. Just leather on top of leather and stitched together. It's lined in plain black fabric though.


----------



## KSPatty

Punkkitten said:


> Thanks, Doll.
> I did purchase a vintage bag with similar dimensions that I can customize and I think I'll be happier with that because 1. It is vintage  and two, I like making things bespoke to me


Well you're a bad influence b/c I've been looking at the Cass in Oak. I tried it on at the store several months ago. I'm not a big shoulder bag person. I prefer satchels and totes. But the adjustable hang almost makes it feel like a carryall or a tote. And the pebble leather is beautiful. So I also noticed the 15% off and I have a gift card for $100 from Christmas. So I figure if I don't like it, I can always return it.


----------



## Punkkitten

ha.  I'm still teetering on the edge deciding if I want to make a purchase or not.  My only problem is I love Coach Create so i was debating getting it customized.  However, Rakuten is offering 15% cash back again...
so i'm really fighting hard not to pull the trigger!


----------



## Punkkitten

Ok, so late last night and in a depressive state (stay at home order extended to June 4th - and I think it will be a few weeks past that until i can go back to work) I caved and ordered the Rambler 16.
30% off from Coach
$40 credit and i earned almost $31.00 back from Rakuten.
 I saved over $120!  I hope I love it as much when it arrives!  And I ordered it "plain" in case I don't.  I figured i can customize it myself if I love it. 
Naughty me!


----------



## Teagaggle

Punkkitten said:


> Ok, so late last night and in a depressive state (stay at home order extended to June 4th - and I think it will be a few weeks past that until i can go back to work) I caved and ordered the Rambler 16.
> 30% off from Coach
> $40 credit and i earned almost $31.00 back from Rakuten.
> I saved over $120!  I hope I love it as much when it arrives!  And I ordered it "plain" in case I don't.  I figured i can customize it myself if I love it.
> Naughty me!


OMG, I didn't know about the extension till I read this. I cannot take it! I knew we wouldn't open soon, but to stay in red thru June 4th, insanity will start to set in.
I should have kept my fall clothes in the closet...that'll be the time I'm allowed to go back out...


----------



## Punkkitten

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, I didn't know about the extension till I read this. I cannot take it! I knew we wouldn't open soon, but to stay in red thru June 4th, insanity will start to set in.
> I should have kept my fall clothes in the closet...that'll be the time I'm allowed to go back out...


I didn't find out until late last night when my boss posted an update to social media.  I've been having difficulty sleeping anyway and this compounded it.  I'm in the process of cancelling my trip I was supposed to take into July, so I figured the bag would be a cheer up gift (hopefully I like it).  I completely understand why we have to do what we have to do, however I'm just getting SUPREMELY restless. 
And given the PA weather forecast for the next week, I think Fall clothing should have stayed in the closet!  It is May and there is a FREEZE warning!


----------



## KSPatty

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/coach-...me/Brands/COACH&color=brass/ light saddle elm

The Courier in Colorblock is on sale for $348 on Nordstrom. It's lightweight, beautiful muted colors, medium sized bag, and smooth leather. Can't go wrong with the price!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Punkkitten said:


> Ok, so late last night and in a depressive state (stay at home order extended to June 4th - and I think it will be a few weeks past that until i can go back to work) I caved and ordered the Rambler 16.
> 30% off from Coach
> $40 credit and i earned almost $31.00 back from Rakuten.
> I saved over $120!  I hope I love it as much when it arrives!  And I ordered it "plain" in case I don't.  I figured i can customize it myself if I love it.
> Naughty me!


Sounds like you really wanted it so enjoy
It! . Sometimes we just need a cheer up bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nordies


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nordies


----------



## BeenBurned

OMG! We know how Coach supposedly hates resellers so how has this seller already sold 198 of this item?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-...allet-in-Coated-Canvas-Black-150/302934147326

106 sold:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MEN-COACH-...O-SIZE-30mm-BLACK-BROWN-CHARCOAL/303119102003

ETA: Feedback is awful! I bet he sells then shops to fill sales. 
https://www.ebay.com/fdbk/feedback_profile/justinoutlets?filter=feedback_page:All


----------



## TangerineKandy

Oh my gosh,  I didn't know where to post this but if anyone orders one I'd love to see real life pics!!!


----------



## KSPatty

TangerineKandy said:


> Oh my gosh,  I didn't know where to post this but if anyone orders one I'd love to see real life pics!!!


That bag looks adorable! I'm hoping they put the rambler in navy on sale too. they did introduce a new color.

https://img1.cohimg.net/is/image/Co...pg&wid=680&hei=885&bgc=f0f0f0&fit=vfit&qlt=75


----------



## houseof999

TangerineKandy said:


> Oh my gosh,  I didn't know where to post this but if anyone orders one I'd love to see real life pics!!!


I saw this morning and was immediately head over heels in love with the color! I am a little concerned about the leather piece covering the handle. I wonder if it slides.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Love the look of that too!!


KSPatty said:


> That bag looks adorable! I'm hoping they put the rambler in navy on sale too. they did introduce a new color.
> 
> https://img1.cohimg.net/is/image/Co...pg&wid=680&hei=885&bgc=f0f0f0&fit=vfit&qlt=75


----------



## madisonave5011

Can anyone recommend any good coach Facebook groups to join? Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Good deal!


----------



## anthrosphere

So angry that Coach could not locate my return that I shipped back to them. I used their prepaid label so you would think they could look it up on their system. Nope. Apparently, they cannot.

I threw away my UPS receipt because it was delivered to the Coach warehouse. So I did not think twice about keeping it. But their rep is now asking for the tracking number? Wtf. They paid for the return label, why was not found on their system? It makes no sense.

Now I am stuck waiting and hoping that Coach will eventually process my order. This is ridiculous. I hope they do before I am forced to pay it off later this month. Ugh.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> So angry that Coach could not locate my return that I shipped back to them. I used their prepaid label so you would think they could look it up on their system. Nope. Apparently, they cannot.
> 
> I threw away my UPS receipt because it was delivered to the Coach warehouse. So I did not think twice about keeping it. But their rep is now asking for the tracking number? Wtf. They paid for the return label, why was not found on their system? It makes no sense.
> 
> Now I am stuck waiting and hoping that Coach will eventually process my order. This is ridiculous. I hope they do before I am forced to pay it off later this month. Ugh.


This is always a big fear of mine in mailing in returns.


----------



## holiday123

anthrosphere said:


> So angry that Coach could not locate my return that I shipped back to them. I used their prepaid label so you would think they could look it up on their system. Nope. Apparently, they cannot.
> 
> I threw away my UPS receipt because it was delivered to the Coach warehouse. So I did not think twice about keeping it. But their rep is now asking for the tracking number? Wtf. They paid for the return label, why was not found on their system? It makes no sense.
> 
> Now I am stuck waiting and hoping that Coach will eventually process my order. This is ridiculous. I hope they do before I am forced to pay it off later this month. Ugh.


That's always a worry of mine too. The packing slip that the label was on has a second sticker that is the tracking. I take that and stick to the back of my receipt and wait until I get the refund before I file. 
Does your device save your history? There is a small chance you can pull up the tracking that way. When i go to Google ups tracking it has all my previous searches.


----------



## anthrosphere

holiday123 said:


> That's always a worry of mine too. The packing slip that the label was on has a second sticker that is the tracking. I take that and stick to the back of my receipt and wait until I get the refund before I file.
> Does your device save your history? There is a small chance you can pull up the tracking that way. When i go to Google ups tracking it has all my previous searches.


I don't have it saved anywhere on my device, sadly. I am so upset. Coach really needs to get with the program. Nordstrom and Amazon can easily track it with just using a order number and their prepaid label. Not everyone asks for a receipt when they dump their boxes at UPS.

It will be hard to file a dispute because even my credit card company will ask for the tracking number, too. Darn it.

I wish Coach was more like Kate Spade. They will send you emails when the return package is in transit, and you can easily track the return on their website, too. Take notes, Coach.


----------



## Alexa5

anthrosphere said:


> So angry that Coach could not locate my return that I shipped back to them. I used their prepaid label so you would think they could look it up on their system. Nope. Apparently, they cannot.
> 
> I threw away my UPS receipt because it was delivered to the Coach warehouse. So I did not think twice about keeping it. But their rep is now asking for the tracking number? Wtf. They paid for the return label, why was not found on their system? It makes no sense.
> 
> Now I am stuck waiting and hoping that Coach will eventually process my order. This is ridiculous. I hope they do before I am forced to pay it off later this month. Ugh.


I totally get it, but I guess I learned the hard way once with a company (the package eventually was found but it was a scare) that you definitely always need to have your tracking number.  So even in situations that I have to write it down before I ship it off, or whatever, I do that because it helps put you at ease to know you at least have that to hold the company responsible--esp if they receive it but don't process.  I know Coach could do better, but this happens with a lot of companies that they have no record of your tracking number, or that a package arrives at a warehouse and then nothing happens for a while--until you call about it to get the ball rolling.  Even with Zappos, for the first time, they received a package and instead of giving the credit right away it sat there and a rep had to do the credit for me.  

So now I just keep the tracking number with my pile of bills as one thing to check on regularly.

Good luck, and hopefully it will magically be found!


----------



## Punkkitten

anthrosphere said:


> I don't have it saved anywhere on my device, sadly. I am so upset. Coach really needs to get with the program. Nordstrom and Amazon can easily track it with just using a order number and their prepaid label. Not everyone asks for a receipt when they dump their boxes at UPS.
> 
> It will be hard to file a dispute because even my credit card company will ask for the tracking number, too. Darn it.
> 
> I wish Coach was more like Kate Spade. They will send you emails when the return package is in transit, and you can easily track the return on their website, too. Take notes, Coach.



I actually had the same problem with an Amazon return.  I had sent it back followed the tracking and saw it delivered at the warehouse (via ups).  Amazon had no record and I had to call several times to verify that they did receive it.  It  took a month to refund and several phone calls.  Amazon is VERY secretive about allowing you to call them.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nordstroms


----------



## anthrosphere

Thanks, everyone. I understand it has slowed because of the virus, but I popped a question to them out of curiosity just to make sure it is still in queue. I hope it gets processed before the end of this month. I am crossing fingers! I learned my lesson and will be careful next time.

@Punkkitten I am shocked that Amazon refused to refund you after proof of return. I am sorry you have to go through that nightmare. But I am glad you finally got your money back despite the headache. I fear I may have to do something similar if I don't hear back from Coach soon.

Be safe, everyone!


whateve said:


> This is always a big fear of mine in mailing in returns.





Alexa5 said:


> I totally get it, but I guess I learned the hard way once with a company (the package eventually was found but it was a scare) that you definitely always need to have your tracking number.  So even in situations that I have to write it down before I ship it off, or whatever, I do that because it helps put you at ease to know you at least have that to hold the company responsible--esp if they receive it but don't process.  I know Coach could do better, but this happens with a lot of companies that they have no record of your tracking number, or that a package arrives at a warehouse and then nothing happens for a while--until you call about it to get the ball rolling.  Even with Zappos, for the first time, they received a package and instead of giving the credit right away it sat there and a rep had to do the credit for me.
> 
> So now I just keep the tracking number with my pile of bills as one thing to check on regularly.
> 
> Good luck, and hopefully it will magically be found!





holiday123 said:


> That's always a worry of mine too. The packing slip that the label was on has a second sticker that is the tracking. I take that and stick to the back of my receipt and wait until I get the refund before I file.
> Does your device save your history? There is a small chance you can pull up the tracking that way. When i go to Google ups tracking it has all my previous searches.


----------



## Lee22

May I ask your opinion.  I bought the KF troupe tote but honestly I am not sure I will wear...Can’t decide if I should just return once stores open in my area. I did want at least once kaffe fassett design and have the tabby as well as card cases.  Thoughts?


----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> May I ask your opinion.  I bought the KF troupe tote but honestly I am not sure I will wear...Can’t decide if I should just return once stores open in my area. I did want at least once kaffe fassett design and have the tabby as well as card cases.  Thoughts?
> View attachment 4749289
> View attachment 4749287


If you aren't sure, you should return.


----------



## Lee22

whateve said:


> If you aren't sure, you should return.


Thanks I don’t have many of these moments and pretty much know what I like and keep.  You know how we get caught up especially if we believe it is a good deal....


----------



## beerbudget

Hi all! Newbie to the forum but longtime lurker. I picked up the Parker in black with quilting and rivets today. Honestly kind of bummed because the strap seems to be just a bit too short to wear crossbody on my curvy frame and the chain strap refuses to actually stay on my shoulder (I mostly wear my bags on one shoulder or in the crook of my arm). Has anyone else had any qualms with this bag? So bummed that this ol girl didn’t work out, she’s a beauty!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

beerbudget said:


> Hi all! Newbie to the forum but longtime lurker. I picked up the Parker in black with quilting and rivets today. Honestly kind of bummed because the strap seems to be just a bit too short to wear crossbody on my curvy frame and the chain strap refuses to actually stay on my shoulder (I mostly wear my bags on one shoulder or in the crook of my arm). Has anyone else had any qualms with this bag? So bummed that this ol girl didn’t work out, she’s a beauty!


Have you thought about using a novelty strap or extending the original strap somehow? You could add 2 shorter chains to each side to give you a few extra inches. I think if you love the bag itself you should be able to find a satisfactory solution to the shortcomings of the straps......no pun intended. Ok, maybe a little bit intended, ha ha!


----------



## beerbudget

Thank you for the reply, I like your thinking!!!! I’m accepting my fate with this bag and I’ll probably be returning. Honestly my absolute holy grail is a lady dior but I can’t justify spending that money right now. It’s my fault for not choosing something more similar to the LD and chose something more similar to a Chanel classic flap. Maybe a Parker top handle will be a better suit!


----------



## whateve

beerbudget said:


> Thank you for the reply, I like your thinking!!!! I’m accepting my fate with this bag and I’ll probably be returning. Honestly my absolute holy grail is a lady dior but I can’t justify spending that money right now. It’s my fault for not choosing something more similar to the LD and chose something more similar to a Chanel classic flap. Maybe a Parker top handle will be a better suit!


I think the Lady Dior is a gorgeous bag, but completely impractical. The opening is small and tight. The handles aren't comfortable to hold and I hate the way the strap attaches.


----------



## beerbudget

whateve said:


> I think the Lady Dior is a gorgeous bag, but completely impractical. The opening is small and tight. The handles aren't comfortable to hold and I hate the way the strap attaches.


This is my enormous hesitation with the LD. The handles aren’t exactly “round” for crook-in-arm carry and needing to be conscious of exactly how you attach the straps so the handles stay up... very fussy for an almost $4k bag in the states for a MyABCDior, my preferred size. My thought was to get a more affordable bag and then invest in pieces I’ll get real wear out of (shoes, belts, RTW). Not to mention Coach quality is VERY comparable to high-end bags. In fact, I tried on a LV Alma BB some months ago and found the quality to be questionable for the price.


----------



## artax two

Cross post from the Dreamer clubhouse thread. Anybody experience this?
Question for Dreamer owners. Do any of you have one with one stiff arm handle and one that is more flimsy? I just opened a brand new, from Coach, Dreamer and it is so lovely, I am literally fawning over this bag. However, one of the handle straps is flimsy though it is constructed from the exact same color leather and stitched identically. I guess it is not a complete dealbreaker, but I would think for a $525 bag the handle straps would be of the same feel, just for the carrying experience. Has anyone experienced this with the Dreamer or any Coach bag?


----------



## BeenBurned

The bag in this listing seems vaguely familiar. We've either seen it before or another like it. 

I can't even imagine how heavy it is to carry! 









						Vintage Coach Shoulder Bag Stud Brown Leather  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Shoulder Bag Stud Brown Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in this listing seems vaguely familiar. We've either seen it before or another like it.
> 
> I can't even imagine how heavy it is to carry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Shoulder Bag Stud Brown Leather  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Shoulder Bag Stud Brown Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758877


I remember that bag!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone know Coach CS email? It isn't showing on the site for me, only lists a phone #.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I remember that bag!




Here are the previous discussions, I think. How can we find a URL for a specific post? Clicking on the post number takes you to the post so apparently if someone wants to save the URL they have to Copy it from the linked post now:





						Official Coach CHAT Thread!!!
					

Welcome!  If the items you bought are MFF (made for the factory outlet stores), they don't come with dust bags.  Sometimes Coach stores do have some to give you but you can also buy them on ebay. A lot of sellers list dust bags. (There are some fakes too so you'd want to verify on the Coach...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and





						Official Coach CHAT Thread!!!
					

I read it, and it cracked me up too! It seems like the guy was really trying to make the bag sound special. Maybe he is looking for a date? He wants this to go to a Young lady, biker, female elephant? What? :giggle: Exactly! It comes off like dating profile. And English is his second language.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and the "dating profile" description by the seller is still available! Come on, Ladies, this might be your last chance to "nail" the man of your dreams!
*for the woman who wants to be the female elephant in the room with that one of a kind item that no one in the world have but her!*

from Seller : 
 rockrebelleather-1
https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-Cu...955689?hash=item4b66d7a4e9:g:Pb8AAOSwfP1dGGz-
*"vintage Custom leather Studded Womens Coach Purse by Coach (biker/rocker). Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
This coach purse is vintage the leather is in great condition,  the customization that was done by me  makes it elite and one of a kind,many women would want this purse but theres only one studded custom like this in the world and its this one here i did it myself.I put my heart and mind into custom studding my items,difference that can be seen.This purse is a true status symbol and a coversation piece with more detail then can be imagined .I wanted to stud something for a woman that would definately have others look and take notice men and women alike,and i feel i have acomplished that with this purse it has rich look to it and its mezmorizing just to look at even for me, and Im the dude who studded it.Its meant for the woman who wants to be the female elephant in the room with that one of a kind item that no one in the world have but her ,a customized studded purse that is real leather and has real nickle plated studs.she will able to past down to her daughter one day or whoever whatever the cas maybe the young lady who just wants a bad purse , these studs are everlasting it just depends on how a women takes care of it,but this purse will last decades if you wanted it to.All and all this purse is one of a kind custom studded masterpiece ,thank you for your time and feel free to check back at this link to see what i have studded and have for sale next,I love things that are one of a kind I feel like a god in all the things i have studded for myself so you will feel the same if had some leather that I have custom studded just for you.I dont repeat the same items so this will truely be the only one like this in the world!!!"*


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> Here are the previous discussions, I think. How can we find a URL for a specific post? Clicking on the post number takes you to the post so apparently if someone wants to save the URL they have to Copy it from the linked post now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Coach CHAT Thread!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome!  If the items you bought are MFF (made for the factory outlet stores), they don't come with dust bags.  Sometimes Coach stores do have some to give you but you can also buy them on ebay. A lot of sellers list dust bags. (There are some fakes too so you'd want to verify on the Coach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Coach CHAT Thread!!!
> 
> 
> I read it, and it cracked me up too! It seems like the guy was really trying to make the bag sound special. Maybe he is looking for a date? He wants this to go to a Young lady, biker, female elephant? What? :giggle: Exactly! It comes off like dating profile. And English is his second language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the "dating profile" description by the seller is still available! Come on, Ladies, this might be your last chance to "nail" the man of your dreams!
> *for the woman who wants to be the female elephant in the room with that one of a kind item that no one in the world have but her!*
> 
> from Seller :
> rockrebelleather-1
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-Cu...955689?hash=item4b66d7a4e9:g:Pb8AAOSwfP1dGGz-
> *"vintage Custom leather Studded Womens Coach Purse by Coach (biker/rocker). Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> This coach purse is vintage the leather is in great condition,  the customization that was done by me  makes it elite and one of a kind,many women would want this purse but theres only one studded custom like this in the world and its this one here i did it myself.I put my heart and mind into custom studding my items,difference that can be seen.This purse is a true status symbol and a coversation piece with more detail then can be imagined .I wanted to stud something for a woman that would definately have others look and take notice men and women alike,and i feel i have acomplished that with this purse it has rich look to it and its mezmorizing just to look at even for me, and Im the dude who studded it.Its meant for the woman who wants to be the female elephant in the room with that one of a kind item that no one in the world have but her ,a customized studded purse that is real leather and has real nickle plated studs.she will able to past down to her daughter one day or whoever whatever the cas maybe the young lady who just wants a bad purse , these studs are everlasting it just depends on how a women takes care of it,but this purse will last decades if you wanted it to.All and all this purse is one of a kind custom studded masterpiece ,thank you for your time and feel free to check back at this link to see what i have studded and have for sale next,I love things that are one of a kind I feel like a god in all the things i have studded for myself so you will feel the same if had some leather that I have custom studded just for you.I dont repeat the same items so this will truely be the only one like this in the world!!!"*


LOL! Hyacinth's posts are for posts with 2 different bags and I believe they were from different sellers. So counting the listing I found today, that means there are at least 3 people with awful taste who think it's a good idea to quadruple the weight of a bag (before even filling it) with tacky studs!


----------



## Lake Effect

There are several sellers/crafters out there that are heavy handed with the BeDazzler!!! Don't encourage them lol lol.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I currently have my eye on this guy: 

how likely would it be that this will be on sale or at the outlet in a few months? I’d rather not spend a premium on something that’ll be discounted shortly.


----------



## BeachBagGal

A few good Coach deals on Bloomingdales right now, 25% off with addt’l 50%!


----------



## RPrats

Made to Order Rogue is back on website...


----------



## BeenBurned

I think this is pretty! I don't generally care for painted bags but whoever did this one did a nice job.  (Be careful because 9311 is a well faked style but this bag is genuine.) 









						OOAK COACH Black Genuine Leather Wristlet Handbag Purse M9C-9311 Hand Painted  | eBay
					

<p>OOAK Vintage Hand-painted Bag.</p><p>COACH Black Genuine Leather Wristlet Handbag Purse M9C-9311.</p><p>Condition is Pre-owned. Shipped with USPS First Class Package.</p><br><p>A wonderful addition to your collection!</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## houseof999

RPrats said:


> Made to Order Rogue is back on website...


Where are they? I can't find them


----------



## Lee22

Was informed today that coach retail sale with deeper discounts will start in July likely end of the month. Sales associate said they were not told exact date yet.


----------



## Lee22

houseof999 said:


> Where are they? I can't find them


Go to customization > for her under main menu


----------



## BeenBurned

A couple of days ago, I posted a rather pretty bag that was painted with a floral design. While I wouldn't do that to one of my bags, at least it's pretty, IMO. 

But this?!?!!? What the heck would someone be thinking? Why wreck a perfectly good bag?

To each her own. 





__





						Custom Hand Painted Vintage Coach Court Top Handle Bag - Etsy
					

Customized Vintage Coach Court Bag Color is a neon pink with various colors of paint splatter All leather with brass hardware Roomy interior with zip pocket and front slip pocket covered by a flap and secured with a turnlock Back outer slip pocket Detachable 40 strap to be used over shoulder or




					www.etsy.com


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> A couple of days ago, I posted a rather pretty bag that was painted with a floral design. While I wouldn't do that to one of my bags, at least it's pretty, IMO.
> 
> But this?!?!!? What the heck would someone be thinking? Why wreck a perfectly good bag?
> 
> To each her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Hand Painted Vintage Coach Court Top Handle Bag - Etsy
> 
> 
> Customized Vintage Coach Court Bag Color is a neon pink with various colors of paint splatter All leather with brass hardware Roomy interior with zip pocket and front slip pocket covered by a flap and secured with a turnlock Back outer slip pocket Detachable 40 strap to be used over shoulder or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777110
> View attachment 4777109


I think we discussed this bag on the vintage chat thread. I think the seller does something with paint to all her bags.


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> A couple of days ago, I posted a rather pretty bag that was painted with a floral design. While I wouldn't do that to one of my bags, at least it's pretty, IMO.
> 
> But this?!?!!? What the heck would someone be thinking? Why wreck a perfectly good bag?
> 
> To each her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Hand Painted Vintage Coach Court Top Handle Bag - Etsy
> 
> 
> Customized Vintage Coach Court Bag Color is a neon pink with various colors of paint splatter All leather with brass hardware Roomy interior with zip pocket and front slip pocket covered by a flap and secured with a turnlock Back outer slip pocket Detachable 40 strap to be used over shoulder or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777110
> View attachment 4777109





whateve said:


> I think we discussed this bag on the vintage chat thread. I think the seller does something with paint to all her bags.


She was recently brought up in a FB group and she entered the conversation to comment she only paints bags that she says she can’t rehab traditionally due to stains, etc. Apparently she does a lot of traditional rehabs too. I would be curious to find out what a painted bag feels like!!
She was the person who essentially dipped a Plaza in rose gold glitter! And she recently sold a Willis she painted hot pink. So there’s a market . . .


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

BeenBurned said:


> A couple of days ago, I posted a rather pretty bag that was painted with a floral design. While I wouldn't do that to one of my bags, at least it's pretty, IMO.
> 
> But this?!?!!? What the heck would someone be thinking? Why wreck a perfectly good bag?
> 
> To each her own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Hand Painted Vintage Coach Court Top Handle Bag - Etsy
> 
> 
> Customized Vintage Coach Court Bag Color is a neon pink with various colors of paint splatter All leather with brass hardware Roomy interior with zip pocket and front slip pocket covered by a flap and secured with a turnlock Back outer slip pocket Detachable 40 strap to be used over shoulder or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777110
> View attachment 4777109





whateve said:


> I think we discussed this bag on the vintage chat thread. I think the seller does something with paint to all her bags.





Lake Effect said:


> She was recently brought up in a FB group and she entered the conversation to comment she only paints bags that she says she can’t rehab due to stains, etc. Apparently she does a lot of traditional rehabs too. I would be curious to find out what a painted bag feels like!!
> She was the person who essentially dipped a Plaza in rose gold glitter!


My rust orange Courier was rescued from this lunatic!

I am kidding about the lunatic part but there is nothing wrong with my Courier so I do wonder where her threshold lies for salvageable vs. lost cause bags. And I just want to mention that I have communicated with her before and she is very sweet and friendly. This is just her version of a vintage Coach hobby.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> She was recently brought up in a FB group and she entered the conversation to comment she only paints bags that she says she can’t rehab traditionally due to stains, etc. Apparently she does a lot of traditional rehabs too. I would be curious to find out what a painted bag feels like!!
> She was the person who essentially dipped a Plaza in rose gold glitter! And she recently sold a Willis she painted hot pink. So there’s a market . . .


I guess there is a market for all tastes. 

My mother used to have a saying that I've rarely ever used but I guess it applies here. "Some people's taste is all in their mouth." 

Like I said, to each her own.


----------



## LaVisioneer

I actually had Amazon lose a return before. I used their prepaid label, dropped it off to UPS to return. But I didn't get a receipt saying I dropped it off. 

They claimed I never mailed it back because I didn't have a receipt from UPS. And somehow it was lost using the UPS tracking number. 

Fortunately, somehow I was able to work it out, but now I always get a receipt from UPS for Amazon returns. 

Had another issue once with a Macys order. Either UPS or FedEx said my order was delivered but it was nowhere to be found and I even checked with my neighbors. Took some arguing to get it refunded. I was home at the time and no one ever showed up.

After all that the delivery showed up a week later and then I had to call CS again. 

I tend to think even with a tracking number the private shipping companies are not that reliable. I can't recall having a similar issue with USPS, but since most of my online shopping has gone through FedEx or UPS it's hard to compare. 



anthrosphere said:


> I don't have it saved anywhere on my device, sadly. I am so upset. Coach really needs to get with the program. Nordstrom and Amazon can easily track it with just using a order number and their prepaid label. Not everyone asks for a receipt when they dump their boxes at UPS.
> 
> It will be hard to file a dispute because even my credit card company will ask for the tracking number, too. Darn it.
> 
> I wish Coach was more like Kate Spade. They will send you emails when the return package is in transit, and you can easily track the return on their website, too. Take notes, Coach.


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> I actually had Amazon lose a return before. I used their prepaid label, dropped it off to UPS to return. But I didn't get a receipt saying I dropped it off.
> 
> They claimed I never mailed it back because I didn't have a receipt from UPS. And somehow it was lost using the UPS tracking number.
> 
> Fortunately, somehow I was able to work it out, but now I always get a receipt from UPS for Amazon returns.
> 
> Had another issue once with a Macys order. Either UPS or FedEx said my order was delivered but it was nowhere to be found and I even checked with my neighbors. Took some arguing to get it refunded. I was home at the time and no one ever showed up.
> 
> After all that the delivery showed up a week later and then I had to call CS again.
> 
> I tend to think even with a tracking number the private shipping companies are not that reliable. I can't recall having a similar issue with USPS, but since most of my online shopping has gone through FedEx or UPS it's hard to compare.


Once I ordered something from Macy's. It never arrived. Next thing I know, I get an email that they have processed my return. The package must have just gone back to them. I was kind of sad because I really wanted it. It was a Coach X Baseman item.


----------



## BeenBurned

Now I know why I've never used a white bag. 

Recently I found a $4.99 leather Kristin at Saver's. (I love it when they don't recognize the real deal!)

Although the white exterior wasn't perfect, it wasn't stained or filthy. I was okay with that because I knew I didn't have to baby it. 

Well, now I even have to worry less! 

I was out shopping the other day in the rain. After stopping for gas, I pulled out my red leather wallet to get my c.c. and must have placed the wallet on top of the bag. 

And this is what I've ended up with.


----------



## houseof999

BeenBurned said:


> Now I know why I've never used a white bag.
> 
> Recently I found a $4.99 leather Kristin at Saver's. (I love it when they don't recognize the real deal!)
> 
> Although the white exterior wasn't perfect, it wasn't stained or filthy. I was okay with that because I knew I didn't have to baby it.
> 
> Well, now I even have to worry less!
> 
> I was out shopping the other day in the rain. After stopping for gas, I pulled out my red leather wallet to get my c.c. and must have placed the wallet on top of the bag.
> 
> And this is what I've ended up with.
> View attachment 4786461


Oh no! I'm surprised it transferred color that fast! Is the red leather wallet Coach too? Have you tried cleaning up the stain? Maybe ask the rehab thread i and see if anyone has any suggestion to get the stain off.  I have read good things about this product from other TPF members for preventing this from happening. 





						Amazon.com: Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Water Repellent - Protector Spray For Handbags, Purses, Shoes, Boots, Accessories, Furniture - Won't Alter Color - Great For Vachetta: Home & Kitchen
					

Buy Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Water Repellent - Protector Spray For Handbags, Purses, Shoes, Boots, Accessories, Furniture - Won't Alter Color - Great For Vachetta: Leather Care - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




I bought one myself but haven't used it yet though.


----------



## BeenBurned

houseof999 said:


> Oh no! I'm surprised it transferred color that fast! Is the red leather wallet Coach too? Have you tried cleaning up the stain? Maybe ask the rehab thread i and see if anyone has any suggestion to get the stain off.  I have read good things about this product from other TPF members for preventing this from happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Water Repellent - Protector Spray For Handbags, Purses, Shoes, Boots, Accessories, Furniture - Won't Alter Color - Great For Vachetta: Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Buy Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Water Repellent - Protector Spray For Handbags, Purses, Shoes, Boots, Accessories, Furniture - Won't Alter Color - Great For Vachetta: Leather Care - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one myself but haven't used it yet though.


I'm not a rehabber so although I read and am so impressed by others' work, I'm too nervous to do it myself. 

The wallet isn't Coach. (It's a Miu Miu, another thrift find that was a steal. They didn't recognize the brand!) 

I don't think it's been dyed and was really surprised that it happened. It happened as soon as I rested the wallet on the damp bag. 

The extent of my trying to clean it was to wipe gently with a sponge and liquid dish soap.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Now I know why I've never used a white bag.
> 
> Recently I found a $4.99 leather Kristin at Saver's. (I love it when they don't recognize the real deal!)
> 
> Although the white exterior wasn't perfect, it wasn't stained or filthy. I was okay with that because I knew I didn't have to baby it.
> 
> Well, now I even have to worry less!
> 
> I was out shopping the other day in the rain. After stopping for gas, I pulled out my red leather wallet to get my c.c. and must have placed the wallet on top of the bag.
> 
> And this is what I've ended up with.
> View attachment 4786461


Zit cream (benzoyl peroxide) might bleach it back to the original color. It's worth a try.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Zit cream (benzoyl peroxide) might bleach it back to the original color. It's worth a try.


That sounds like an easy fix if it works! 

Do you just put it on, let it sit, then wipe off?
Thanks.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> That sounds like an easy fix if it works!
> 
> Do you just put it on, let it sit, then wipe off?
> Thanks.


You put it on and let it sit for quite a while. I usually leave it at least a day or a few days. It dries up so you'll have to use something damp to clean it off, either conditioner or white vinegar would be good. I'm not sure but I think it works better if it sits in the sun. If it isn't all bleached out, you can do another treatment. I've never used it for dye transfer but it works on ink. I would only do it on a white bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> You put it on and let it sit for quite a while. I usually leave it at least a day or a few days. It dries up so you'll have to use something damp to clean it off, either conditioner or white vinegar would be good. I'm not sure but I think it works better if it sits in the sun. If it isn't all bleached out, you can do another treatment. I've never used it for dye transfer but it works on ink. I would only do it on a white bag.


Thank you. I'll have to buy some but will update with results.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you. I'll have to buy some but will update with results.


Get the maximum strength.


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> Get the maximum strength.


Will do.


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Now I know why I've never used a white bag.
> 
> Recently I found a $4.99 leather Kristin at Saver's. (I love it when they don't recognize the real deal!)
> 
> Although the white exterior wasn't perfect, it wasn't stained or filthy. I was okay with that because I knew I didn't have to baby it.
> 
> Well, now I even have to worry less!
> 
> I was out shopping the other day in the rain. After stopping for gas, I pulled out my red leather wallet to get my c.c. and must have placed the wallet on top of the bag.
> 
> And this is what I've ended up with.
> View attachment 4786461





houseof999 said:


> Oh no! I'm surprised it transferred color that fast! Is the red leather wallet Coach too? Have you tried cleaning up the stain? Maybe ask the rehab thread i and see if anyone has any suggestion to get the stain off.  I have read good things about this product from other TPF members for preventing this from happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Water Repellent - Protector Spray For Handbags, Purses, Shoes, Boots, Accessories, Furniture - Won't Alter Color - Great For Vachetta: Home & Kitchen
> 
> 
> Buy Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Water Repellent - Protector Spray For Handbags, Purses, Shoes, Boots, Accessories, Furniture - Won't Alter Color - Great For Vachetta: Leather Care - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one myself but haven't used it yet though.





BeenBurned said:


> I'm not a rehabber so although I read and am so impressed by others' work, I'm too nervous to do it myself.
> 
> The wallet isn't Coach. (It's a Miu Miu, another thrift find that was a steal. They didn't recognize the brand!)
> 
> I don't think it's been dyed and was really surprised that it happened. It happened as soon as I rested the wallet on the damp bag.
> 
> The extent of my trying to clean it was to wipe gently with a sponge and liquid dish soap.





whateve said:


> Zit cream (benzoyl peroxide) might bleach it back to the original color. It's worth a try.





BeenBurned said:


> That sounds like an easy fix if it works!
> 
> Do you just put it on, let it sit, then wipe off?
> Thanks.





whateve said:


> You put it on and let it sit for quite a while. I usually leave it at least a day or a few days. It dries up so you'll have to use something damp to clean it off, either conditioner or white vinegar would be good. I'm not sure but I think it works better if it sits in the sun. If it isn't all bleached out, you can do another treatment. I've never used it for dye transfer but it works on ink. I would only do it on a white bag.





BeenBurned said:


> Thank you. I'll have to buy some but will update with results.





whateve said:


> Get the maximum strength.


In hindsight, I realize I should have posted on the rehab thread but it's too late for that. (The reason I'd posted here was just to show why I should never have bought a white bag and not necessarily to look for repair advice.)

But now that I got your help, I did a preliminary fix to see if it would work.

I bought Clearasil (they don't make a cheap generic or store brand and this was the cheapest), rubbed it in and let it sit overnight. 

The difference is amazing! THANK YOU for your your help. (I will likely try again to see if more of the transfer comes off but even if it doesn't, I'm okay with how it turned out.)

(Notice that the ink line didn't come off though.)


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> In hindsight, I realize I should have posted on the rehab thread but it's too late for that. (The reason I'd posted here was just to show why I should never have bought a white bag and not necessarily to look for repair advice.)
> 
> But now that I got your help, I did a preliminary fix to see if it would work.
> 
> I bought Clearasil (they don't make a cheap generic or store brand and this was the cheapest), rubbed it in and let it sit overnight.
> 
> The difference is amazing! THANK YOU for your your help. (I will likely try again to see if more of the transfer comes off but even if it doesn't, I'm okay with how it turned out.)
> 
> (Notice that the ink line didn't come off though.)
> View attachment 4790203


That's great! I've had it work on ink. Maybe you could try again.


----------



## anthrosphere

My mall is closed so they are having an open air market this weekend. A few of their stores are having their booth setup outside. Coach even have their own booth set up with a few of their bags on display.

It was fun browsing their small selection of beautiful bags and accessories. Anyone in the San Jose, CA area definitely check it out at the Valley Fair Mall. It lasts until today, I think.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Good deal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macy’s. Good deal!


----------



## Happy2

Which stores still sell the Cassie in oxblood? I am based in the UK but have a US postal address. Thank you


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi 
I was wondering about the Coach Courier Carryall, this one:




Another tPFer mentioned it over in the Celine subforum, that it looks a lot like the Celine Belt bag. I thought perhaps it is not a mere copy of Celine, but a revived version of one of their older styles? I remember reading that the Cassie bag was actually present in the Coach line-up way before the LV Pochette Metis, which looks quite similar to Cassie, became popular.


----------



## Teagaggle

Happy2 said:


> Which stores still sell the Cassie in oxblood? I am based in the UK but have a US postal address. Thank you


I've seen it in both of my local Macy's in Pennsylvania. I believe it is still on their website as well.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

IntheOcean said:


> Hi
> I was wondering about the Coach Courier Carryall, this one:
> 
> View attachment 4828523
> 
> 
> Another tPFer mentioned it over in the Celine subforum, that it looks a lot like the Celine Belt bag. I thought perhaps it is not a mere copy of Celine, but a revived version of one of their older styles? I remember reading that the Cassie bag was actually present in the Coach line-up way before the LV Pochette Metis, which looks quite similar to Cassie, became popular.


I believe the Cassie was inspired by the Court and this bag looks like a combination of a tote and a Courier Pouch to me.


----------



## artax two

Does anybody recommend using Apple Garde on the sig C plastic/coated canvas? I have a Dreamer with beige coated canvas and I do not want to get color transfer. How do you protect that type of material?


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> Hi
> I was wondering about the Coach Courier Carryall, this one:
> 
> View attachment 4828523
> 
> 
> Another tPFer mentioned it over in the Celine subforum, that it looks a lot like the Celine Belt bag. I thought perhaps it is not a mere copy of Celine, but a revived version of one of their older styles? I remember reading that the Cassie bag was actually present in the Coach line-up way before the LV Pochette Metis, which looks quite similar to Cassie, became popular.


Coach has made the courier bag, with the same kind of tongue and loop closure since the 70s. How long has Celine made the belt bag?


----------



## LaVisioneer

Does anyone have either of these flower charms yet? I'm wondering how big the ring closure is...hoping it might complement my vintage Regina 




These make me so cheery during a time when the rest of the world isn't so! So funny because I usually dislike flower print on most things but I love the leather flower fobs


----------



## IntheOcean

whateve said:


> Coach has made the courier bag, with the same kind of tongue and loop closure since the 70s. How long has Celine made the belt bag?
> 
> View attachment 4829057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829060


Thank you! I thought that might've been the case.


----------



## holiday123

LaVisioneer said:


> Does anyone have either of these flower charms yet? I'm wondering how big the ring closure is...hoping it might complement my vintage Regina
> View attachment 4829206
> 
> View attachment 4829205
> 
> These make me so cheery during a time when the rest of the world isn't so! So funny because I usually dislike flower print on most things but I love the leather flower fobs


I don't have that exact pattern, but have similar tea rose bag charms with the same closure. It is the size of the keyrings they use on the keychains. Now this goes on my wishlist. So pretty!


----------



## icare4u

BeenBurned said:


> The bag in this listing seems vaguely familiar. We've either seen it before or another like it.
> 
> I can't even imagine how heavy it is to carry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Shoulder Bag Stud Brown Leather  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Shoulder Bag Stud Brown Leather at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758877



i actually purchased this bag as a rehab project, the seller relisted it at $25, it does has some weight to it, but it's not too heavy


----------



## chiayi91

I'm very new to coach. I'm really interested in styles like Cassie or Riley shoulder bag.
Mind letting me know which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Crystalcoach

_Hiya all! It's been a while since I've been on any forum here, sadly. My life has been crazy busy. I have a sort of random question about vintage Tribecas, circa 1998ish. I love them so much for some reason. The leather is so nice on them, and I really like the structure of the flap bag in particular. They don't seem to be hugely popular, but I think they're some of my favorites of all time. I had a sage green flap bag that I really regret selling, haha, and I have dark purple, red, and black in various styles, all authentic. I'm wondering what colors they came in and what the official name for those colors were. I know a few, but not all. I saw a beigy/cream one recently and I've not seen one in that color yet, so I've no idea what it's called. Thanks y'all!_


----------



## Hyacinth

Crystalcoach said:


> _Hiya all! It's been a while since I've been on any forum here, sadly. My life has been crazy busy. I have a sort of random question about vintage Tribecas, circa 1998ish. I love them so much for some reason. The leather is so nice on them, and I really like the structure of the flap bag in particular. They don't seem to be hugely popular, but I think they're some of my favorites of all time. I had a sage green flap bag that I really regret selling, haha, and I have dark purple, red, and black in various styles, all authentic. I'm wondering what colors they came in and what the official name for those colors were. I know a few, but not all. I saw a beigy/cream one recently and I've not seen one in that color yet, so I've no idea what it's called. Thanks y'all!_




Here's what I've found:

TRIBECA COLORS

1998 Spring - black, bone, mahogany, navy, red, toffee (like a darker british tan), british tan


1998 New Collections - Autumn? - loden, black, ink (dark blu-ish purple), mahogany, toffee


1998 Holiday - black, mahogany, toffee, grey, ink, loden (not all colors available on all styles)

for the 4393 Tribeca Nubuc Shopper and 4394 Nubuc Large Hobo- chocolate, copper, sand


1999 Preview - Tribeca Shopper - mahogany, black, camel


Here are the Holiday 1998 catalog pages, click on the thumbnail:


----------



## chiayi91

I'm looking for Cassie 19 in bluebell - anyone knows where I can find them?


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hyacinth said:


> Here's what I've found:
> 
> TRIBECA COLORS
> 
> 1998 Spring - black, bone, mahogany, navy, red, toffee (like a darker british tan), british tan
> 
> 
> 1998 New Collections - Autumn? - loden, black, ink (dark blu-ish purple), mahogany, toffee
> 
> 
> 1998 Holiday - black, mahogany, toffee, grey, ink, loden (not all colors available on all styles)
> 
> for the 4393 Tribeca Nubuc Shopper and 4394 Nubuc Large Hobo- chocolate, copper, sand
> 
> 
> 1999 Preview - Tribeca Shopper - mahogany, black, camel
> 
> 
> Here are the Holiday 1998 catalog pages, click on the thumbnail:
> 
> View attachment 4832802


Incredible! Thank you! I really appreciate your knowledge and time, genuinely. So I have an ink shopper then. It's such a gorgeous color. I hope to find it in the flap bag someday. I shouldn't have let go of that loden; I've been thinking about it ever since. Lol. 
Had I known that I would essentially crave certain bags when I started rehabbing Coaches... Well, I would have done it anyway.  I was never a purse person in the past, but here I am.


----------



## MiaKay

I bought the Emery crossbody in elm during the sale and couldn’t get my mind off the same style in teak (which wasn’t included in the sale).

I logged onto the Coach Canada website and the solid colour Emery bags have disappeared altogether!
Black, navy and teak were all full price so I don’t know why they did that.

Is this something the brand does often? I hope they’re brought back in the winter sale!


----------



## whateve

MiaKay said:


> I bought the Emery crossbody in elm during the sale and couldn’t get my mind off the same style in teak (which wasn’t included in the sale).
> 
> I logged onto the Coach Canada website and the solid colour Emery bags have disappeared altogether!
> Black, navy and teak were all full price so I don’t know why they did that.
> 
> Is this something the brand does often? I hope they’re brought back in the winter sale!


I believe the sale ended. They may end up at the outlets.


----------



## MiaKay

whateve said:


> I believe the sale ended. They may end up at the outlets.



You’re right, the sale has ended. I’m surprised they didn’t keep the few colours that weren’t included in the sale in retail stock, since it’s a fairly new and classic style. 

I really wish they wouldn’t retire bags so soon after initial release.


----------



## whateve

MiaKay said:


> You’re right, the sale has ended. I’m surprised they didn’t keep the few colours that weren’t included in the sale in retail stock, since it’s a fairly new and classic style.
> 
> I really wish they wouldn’t retire bags so soon after initial release.


Me too. I paid full price for my Emery, not realizing it wasn't going to sell out. I don't know why I don't learn.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Me too. I paid full price for my Emery, not realizing it wasn't going to sell out. I don't know why I don't learn.


I paid full price for my color block geometric. Apparently I don't learn either.


----------



## PurseUOut

MiaKay said:


> I bought the Emery crossbody in elm during the sale and couldn’t get my mind off the same style in teak (which wasn’t included in the sale).
> 
> I logged onto the Coach Canada website and the solid colour Emery bags have disappeared altogether!
> Black, navy and teak were all full price so I don’t know why they did that.
> 
> Is this something the brand does often? I hope they’re brought back in the winter sale!



I was looking for the navy courier carryall and noticed they were wiped from the site too. 

The sale is extended to the 7th. Perhaps just in stores only.


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> Me too. I paid full price for my Emery, not realizing it wasn't going to sell out. I don't know why I don't learn.





houseof999 said:


> I paid full price for my color block geometric. Apparently I don't learn either.



Same with my Pollen Cassie. Like 2 weeks before it got added to the sale, lol.


----------



## MiaKay

whateve said:


> Me too. I paid full price for my Emery, not realizing it wasn't going to sell out. I don't know why I don't learn.



So I was wrong - the solid Emery in black, navy and teak is on the website. For some reason it doesn’t show up when you type the style name into the search bar but it’s there when you look up Coach Originals.


----------



## holiday123

PurseUOut said:


> I was looking for the navy courier carryall and noticed they were wiped from the site too.
> 
> The sale is extended to the 7th. Perhaps just in stores only.


I'm still seeing a sale section online.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bloomingdales


----------



## BeachBagGal

Saks


----------



## BeenBurned

Posting because I thought this was funny. 

Found at a thrift store yesterday. (Note that at this store, I've purchased genuine Coach bags for less than this bag is marked.)

Although there's nothing that says "Coach" on it (not hardware not lining, not creed), it's still counterfeit since the signature lining is in Coach's pattern and the pattern on the front copies Coach.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Ha ha ha!! WHOO! That is a bag. Says so right on the creed, in case anyone was still unsure.


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Posting because I thought this was funny.
> 
> Found at a thrift store yesterday. (Note that at this store, I've purchased genuine Coach bags for less than this bag is marked.)
> 
> Although there's nothing that says "Coach" on it (not hardware not lining, not creed), it's still counterfeit since the signature lining is in Coach's pattern and the pattern on the front copies Coach.
> 
> View attachment 4843256
> View attachment 4843257
> View attachment 4843258
> View attachment 4843259


Whoo! This is a bag. Can't they be more creative? How about this is a leather bag?


----------



## ditzydi

OMG the tag on that bag is hilarious.  

I had stalked and was bidding on a hologram Nolita 15 last night and freaking lost by $1.  $1 y'all.  I was so pissed at myself and I wonder what amount was the winner's ceiling.  I thought about upping mine but decided not to.  I ended up finding another one on Ebay that I put in an offer for and it was accepted.  It still came out cheaper than the one that is currently on Posh.  I cannot wait to get it.  It's so shiny and sparkly.  If anybody needs me, I'll be on ban island.


----------



## tealocean

ditzydi said:


> OMG the tag on that bag is hilarious.
> 
> I had stalked and was bidding on a hologram Nolita 15 last night and freaking lost by $1.  $1 y'all.  I was so pissed at myself and I wonder what amount was the winner's ceiling.  I thought about upping mine but decided not to.  I ended up finding another one on Ebay that I put in an offer for and it was accepted.  It still came out cheaper than the one that is currently on Posh.  I cannot wait to get it.  It's so shiny and sparkly.  If anybody needs me, I'll be on ban island.
> 
> View attachment 4843707


Congratulations! That looks cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ditzydi said:


> OMG the tag on that bag is hilarious.
> 
> I had stalked and was bidding on a hologram Nolita 15 last night and freaking lost by $1.  $1 y'all.  I was so pissed at myself and I wonder what amount was the winner's ceiling.  I thought about upping mine but decided not to.  I ended up finding another one on Ebay that I put in an offer for and it was accepted.  It still came out cheaper than the one that is currently on Posh.  I cannot wait to get it.  It's so shiny and sparkly.  If anybody needs me, I'll be on ban island.
> 
> View attachment 4843707


Lost by a $1. Ugh. How frustrating! Glad you found this one.  What a cutie.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hmm. One has to wonder who the target market is in this seller's listings.












						Coach Patent Leather Tri Fold Wallet  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Coach<br>  Patent Leather <br> Tri Fold Wallet<br> Spotting - See Pics <br> May be able to Clean<br> Overall Good Condition <br> Shipped with USPS First Class.</p>



					www.ebay.com
				





And this one (not Coach)!








						Calypso Christiane Celle Large Pink Silk Tiered Lined Maxi Skirt   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Calypso Christiane Celle <br> Large <br> 30" Waist<br> 23" Waist to Hem<br> Pink<br> Silk <br> Tiered<br> Lined <br> Maxi Skirt<br> Excellent Like New Condition<br> Shipped with USPS Priority Mail Padded Flat Rate Envelope.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## artax two

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. One has to wonder who the target market is in this seller's listings.
> View attachment 4847770
> View attachment 4847771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Patent Leather Tri Fold Wallet  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Coach<br>  Patent Leather <br> Tri Fold Wallet<br> Spotting - See Pics <br> May be able to Clean<br> Overall Good Condition <br> Shipped with USPS First Class.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one (not Coach)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calypso Christiane Celle Large Pink Silk Tiered Lined Maxi Skirt   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Calypso Christiane Celle <br> Large <br> 30" Waist<br> 23" Waist to Hem<br> Pink<br> Silk <br> Tiered<br> Lined <br> Maxi Skirt<br> Excellent Like New Condition<br> Shipped with USPS Priority Mail Padded Flat Rate Envelope.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847776
> View attachment 4847777


Classy


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> Hmm. One has to wonder who the target market is in this seller's listings.
> View attachment 4847770
> View attachment 4847771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Patent Leather Tri Fold Wallet  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Coach<br>  Patent Leather <br> Tri Fold Wallet<br> Spotting - See Pics <br> May be able to Clean<br> Overall Good Condition <br> Shipped with USPS First Class.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one (not Coach)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calypso Christiane Celle Large Pink Silk Tiered Lined Maxi Skirt   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Calypso Christiane Celle <br> Large <br> 30" Waist<br> 23" Waist to Hem<br> Pink<br> Silk <br> Tiered<br> Lined <br> Maxi Skirt<br> Excellent Like New Condition<br> Shipped with USPS Priority Mail Padded Flat Rate Envelope.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847776
> View attachment 4847777


Ew! Look at those dirty fingernails.


----------



## ditzydi

My Nolita 15 shows as being delivered yesterday at 5:32.  Which is an odd time for our mail to get delivered.  Went to check the mail this morning and it was not there.  It said it was delivered to the postal locker and not there.  I'm beyond annoyed.  I've never had anything show as delivered and not actually get it the whole 5 years we've lived here.  Anybody ever have to dispute a delivery via eBay?  I've never had to.


----------



## BeenBurned

ditzydi said:


> My Nolita 15 shows as being delivered yesterday at 5:32.  Which is an odd time for our mail to get delivered.  Went to check the mail this morning and it was not there.  It said it was delivered to the postal locker and not there.  I'm beyond annoyed.  I've never had anything show as delivered and not actually get it the whole 5 years we've lived here.  Anybody ever have to dispute a delivery via eBay?  I've never had to.


Call your post office or contact your carrier to have them check the tracking and GPS to see where it was delivered. Since it's postal error, they have to sort out the mistake (or admit to the loss). 

Ebay can't (and won't) help and as long as there's tracking showing delivery to the correct zip code, the seller will win the case.


----------



## ditzydi

BeenBurned said:


> Call your post office or contact your carrier to have them check the tracking and GPS to see where it was delivered. Since it's postal error, they have to sort out the mistake (or admit to the loss).
> 
> Ebay can't (and won't) help and as long as there's tracking showing delivery to the correct zip code, the seller will win the case.


Thanks.  I thought that was the process which totally blows because the post office insures items up to $100 but I'm assuming if the seller were to open a claim with USPS that it was not delivered, then they would get the insurance reimbursement money?  So they keep my money and they get the insurance reimbursement.


----------



## BeenBurned

ditzydi said:


> Thanks.  I thought that was the process which totally blows because the post office insures items up to $100 but I'm assuming if the seller were to open a claim with USPS that it was not delivered, then they would get the insurance reimbursement money?  So they keep my money and they get the insurance reimbursement.


If tracking shows delivery, the insurance claim would be denied. Item wouldn't be considered lost since it made it to the destination and was delivered. If it's lost after delivery, that's on the recipient. 

That's why you have to contact your local post office (not the 800 number) directly and have the supervisor check on it. They can see who the carrier was who scanned it, where it was delivered, etc. and they would (or should) speak to the carrier about the possible misdelivery. 

Good luck. I hope someone locates it.


----------



## ditzydi

I have solved the mystery of the missing package.  Turns out it wasn't missing at all.  It was in my garage.  Was casually trying to sneak out to go check the mail again but my husband saw me and asked me where I was going.  Mailbox.  "Oh yeah you got a package.  It's in the garage."   . Clearly we need to work on our communication skills.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone ever come across Ebay seller leperfect and what I think is their Amazon ID watchsavings? I am guessing maybe they sell fakes? I have never seen a seller with 10+ in quantity of so many harder to find bags. They also use a lot of stock pics and 1 troupe was missing a style # on the creed.

ETA: looks like they are also jomashop.com


----------



## BeenBurned

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone ever come across Ebay seller leperfect and what I think is their Amazon ID watchsavings? I am guessing maybe they sell fakes? I have never seen a seller with 10+ in quantity of so many harder to find bags. They also use a lot of stock pics and 1 troupe was missing a style # on the creed.
> 
> ETA: looks like they are also jomashop.com


It's helpful to include a link to the sellers so we don't have to hunt around. 
Ebay - leperfect (90925) 
https://www.jomashop.com/ - jomashop.com
Watchsavings.com

I don't know whether that seller is an authorized reseller but personally, I wouldn't buy (at least) from the ebay seller as none of the listings have enough pictures to authenticate the items. 

And although they do a high volume, the feedback is telling: 





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com
				



https://watchsavings.com/


----------



## AstridRhapsody

BeenBurned said:


> It's helpful to include a link to the sellers so we don't have to hunt around.
> Ebay - leperfect (90925)
> https://www.jomashop.com/ - jomashop.com
> Watchsavings.com
> 
> I don't know whether that seller is an authorized reseller but personally, I wouldn't buy (at least) from the ebay seller as none of the listings have enough pictures to authenticate the items.
> 
> And although they do a high volume, the feedback is telling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://watchsavings.com/


Oh, I am definitely steering clear of them on all sites! I stumbled upon them while searching for a specific dreamer. All sites show exact same pics of empty creeds which is what got me so curious lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

A few good, almost 50% off, deals on Coach bags on bloomingdales.com. Plus bonus gift cards with purchase.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Hi guys, I don't know if this is where to ask but I'm so tired. Tried a little research but can't focus now. Sorry. I bought the Apple conditioner and spray. I used to use the stuff all the time but fell off the band wagon. I forgot how to use it. I just bought a whole bunch of new bags and want to be good again.  Do you condition first and then spray?  Just checkin. I think that makes sense. I'll try and read the directions when I'm more alert in the morning. Thanks for any info.


----------



## artax two

So I went into an outlet store yesterday. Looks like for 2020 bags Coach is no longer putting F in front of style numbers to indicate MFF. Either that or they had at least half the store filled with boutique items. And style numbers are starting over with four digits instead of five. Just interesting to me as I like the details surrounding creeds.


----------



## BeenBurned

artax two said:


> So I went into an outlet store yesterday. Looks like for 2020 bags Coach is no longer putting F in front of style numbers to indicate MFF. Either that or they had at least half the store filled with boutique items. And style numbers are starting over with four digits instead of five. Just interesting to me as I like the details surrounding creeds.


I can't find the post(s) but somewhere, there are posts that discuss new items with recycled 3-digit style numbers. By recycled, I mean that Coach is reusing a previously used style number for a new and different item than the original item for which that style number was used.


ETA: Found it:






						answers to AUTHENTICITY questions!!!
					

Beware:  H6C-4157  This serial number has been found on multiple fakes and authentic bags of the same "correct" style.   Creeds from authentic:      Creeds from fakes:




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and





						answers to AUTHENTICITY questions!!!
					

Beware:  H6C-4157  This serial number has been found on multiple fakes and authentic bags of the same "correct" style.   Creeds from authentic:      Creeds from fakes:




					forum.purseblog.com
				










						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## artax two

BeenBurned said:


> I can't find the post(s) but somewhere, there are posts that discuss new items with recycled 3-digit style numbers. By recycled, I mean that Coach is reusing a previously used style number for a new and different item than the original item for which that style number was used.
> 
> 
> ETA: Found it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answers to AUTHENTICITY questions!!!
> 
> 
> Beware:  H6C-4157  This serial number has been found on multiple fakes and authentic bags of the same "correct" style.   Creeds from authentic:      Creeds from fakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answers to AUTHENTICITY questions!!!
> 
> 
> Beware:  H6C-4157  This serial number has been found on multiple fakes and authentic bags of the same "correct" style.   Creeds from authentic:      Creeds from fakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Interesting! I am only 5 months late catching on haha. I rarely go into the outlet because it is at least a 30 minute drive. Hmm well I think it could complicate resales if a person cared about factory quality vs boutique quality.


----------



## BeenBurned

OMG! Why would someone do this to a perfect good authentic bag?!?!?! Even if a stain was on the front, why wreck it by punching all those holes?!?

It's certainly not my taste! 









						Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Purse Hand Bag Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Purse Hand Bag Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ditzydi

BeenBurned said:


> OMG! Why would someone do this to a perfect good authentic bag?!?!?! Even if a stain was on the front, why wreck it by punching all those holes?!?
> 
> It's certainly not my taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Purse Hand Bag Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Purse Hand Bag Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880334
> View attachment 4880333
> View attachment 4880335
> View attachment 4880336
> View attachment 4880337


I think they're trying to go for the Leather and Vodka look but failed horribly.  Leather and Vodka's designs, while not my taste, scream very Texas to me and I could totally see a bunch of women down here carrying them.  To each their own.


----------



## BeenBurned

ditzydi said:


> I think they're trying to go for the Leather and Vodka look but failed horribly.  Leather and Vodka's designs, while not my taste, scream very Texas to me and I could totally see a bunch of women down here carrying them.  To each their own.


I'd never heard of Leather and Vodka but after looking at the pictures on the link coupled with the map of Texas on the Coach bag, I think you're correct!


----------



## artax two

BeenBurned said:


> OMG! Why would someone do this to a perfect good authentic bag?!?!?! Even if a stain was on the front, why wreck it by punching all those holes?!?
> 
> It's certainly not my taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Purse Hand Bag Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Purse Hand Bag Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880334
> View attachment 4880333
> View attachment 4880335
> View attachment 4880336
> View attachment 4880337


I actually think it is not that bad! At least compared to some of the horrendous customizations we have seen posted! I could do without the state of Texas design on the flap though. If it did not have that, I would think it is quite cute.


----------



## ditzydi

BeenBurned said:


> I'd never heard of Leather and Vodka but after looking at the pictures on the link coupled with the map of Texas on the Coach bag, I think you're correct!



I realized they’re based somewhere in the Austin area by the area code.


----------



## BeachBagGal

I don’t remember ever seeing this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

A good sale.


----------



## Roro

BeachBagGal said:


> I don’t remember ever seeing this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4881889


It came in burgundy leather and in black leather in addition to the "C"s.  I have it in burgundy.  Not much natural light but it is burgundy.  Maybe oxblood but you get what I mean.  I got it at a coach sale for 50% + 20%  (the good old days).


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> I don’t remember ever seeing this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4881889





Roro said:


> It came in burgundy leather and in black leather in addition to the "C"s.  I have it in burgundy.  Not much natural light but it is burgundy.  Maybe oxblood but you get what I mean.  I got it at a coach sale for 50% + 20%  (the good old days).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881924


I like your version but I hate the signature one!


----------



## BeenBurned

whateve said:


> I like your version but I hate the signature one!


I have to agree!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Roro said:


> It came in burgundy leather and in black leather in addition to the "C"s.  I have it in burgundy.  Not much natural light but it is burgundy.  Maybe oxblood but you get what I mean.  I got it at a coach sale for 50% + 20%  (the good old days).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881924


Oh gotcha. Yours is nice! What yr is it from?


----------



## Roro

I am a sucker for anything with fringe and this is near the top of my favorites.  It's from 2018.  It's super thin--usually I just carry a thin wristlet or mini skinny with cash and a few tissues.  Perfect for flea markets, car shows, other fun outside things that we didn't have this summer. 


whateve said:


> I like your version but I hate the signature one!





BeenBurned said:


> I have to agree!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh gotcha. Yours is nice! What yr is it from?



ETA:  I have always hated the 'stones' but feel that the fabulous fringes more than make up for the cheap-looking things that can't be removed (I inquired)


----------



## Sarah03

Is anyone able to view the product page for the Courier 23 with floral appliqué? Every time I try, this happens:


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> Is anyone able to view the product page for the Courier 23 with floral appliqué? Every time I try, this happens:
> 
> View attachment 4882479


It works for me on a desktop in Firefox. Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> It works for me on a desktop in Firefox. Have you tried using a different browser?


Just my iPhone so far! I will try a different browser.


----------



## apursenewbie

This seems like a catchall thread of sorts, so please allow me to vent a little...

As my name implies, I'm new to the fancy purse game. I decided to get initiated with a basic black bag and a basic brown one.

The black one, a pre-loved Christie carryall, arrived a few days ago and it's freaking huge  To be fair, the dimensions were listed in the ad (purchased on Mecari), I simply didn't realize how large it would be.

For reference, here's my everyday bag next to the new one:




It's darn near comical. Everything I carry with me fits in one zippered compartment with room to spare. And to make matters worse, it's heavy _with nothing in it _ and the crossbody strap is so narrow it cuts into my shoulder.

Oh, and did I mention the brown bag I bought, which should be here this weekend, is even larger? Sigh.

I feel like a dingbat. I'm a small bag chick. I should have paid better attention to the sizes and measured my current bag for reference. Tons of research and I still ended up buying not one, but, count 'em, two bags I have no interest in.

I've already put the black online for sale. My only comfort is that I didn't pay full price and the bag is in fabulous condition. (I've read the online buyers horror stories.)

Lessons learned: avoid anything labeled "carryall" or "satchel." And check the daggone measurements.

My next buy will be a shoulder bag or a mini bag.


----------



## houseof999

apursenewbie said:


> This seems like a catchall thread of sorts, so please allow me to vent a little...
> 
> As my name implies, I'm new to the fancy purse game. I decided to get initiated with a basic black bag and a basic brown one.
> 
> The black one, a pre-loved Christie carryall, arrived a few days ago and it's freaking huge  To be fair, the dimensions were listed in the ad (purchased on Mecari), I simply didn't realize how large it would be.
> 
> For reference, here's my everyday bag next to the new one:
> 
> View attachment 4885395
> 
> 
> It's darn near comical. Everything I carry with me fits in one zippered compartment with room to spare. And to make matters worse, it's heavy _with nothing in it _ and the crossbody strap is so narrow it cuts into my shoulder.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention the brown bag I bought, which should be here this weekend, is even larger? Sigh.
> 
> I feel like a dingbat. I'm a small bag chick. I should have paid better attention to the sizes and measured my current bag for reference. Tons of research and I still ended up buying not one, but, count 'em, two bags I have no interest in.
> 
> I've already put the black online for sale. My only comfort is that I didn't pay full price and the bag is in fabulous condition. (I've read the online buyers horror stories.)
> 
> Lessons learned: avoid anything labeled "carryall" or "satchel." And check the daggone measurements.
> 
> My next buy will be a shoulder bag or a mini bag.



Aww I'm sorry to hear that! They did make mini version of the Christie so maybe look into that? I have one mini Sierra and it's super cute. IIRC they retired Christie but there are lots of options on clearance now. WDYT of this? 





						COACH® Outlet | Serena Satchel
					

Shop Serena Satchel On The COACH Outlet Official Site. Become A COACH Insider To Receive      Exclusive Access To New Styles, Special Offers And More.




					www.coachoutlet.com


----------



## apursenewbie

@houseof999 Thanks for your condolences  Yes, the Christie is old and retired, which is why I think I may be stuck with it.

I looked at the smaller version but it's still not small enough for me. Its dimensions are only marginally smaller, 1" difference in height and width and 2" in length.

I appreciate the Serena suggestion. I like it but prefer a shoulder handle. It's a tad too short for me as well. 

I kind of like the Bennett but it's extra plain. Plus I'd like both crossbody and shoulder options. 

I think the Jade messenger bag would suit me but, of course, sold out.


----------



## BeachBagGal

apursenewbie said:


> This seems like a catchall thread of sorts, so please allow me to vent a little...
> 
> As my name implies, I'm new to the fancy purse game. I decided to get initiated with a basic black bag and a basic brown one.
> 
> The black one, a pre-loved Christie carryall, arrived a few days ago and it's freaking huge  To be fair, the dimensions were listed in the ad (purchased on Mecari), I simply didn't realize how large it would be.
> 
> For reference, here's my everyday bag next to the new one:
> 
> View attachment 4885395
> 
> 
> It's darn near comical. Everything I carry with me fits in one zippered compartment with room to spare. And to make matters worse, it's heavy _with nothing in it _ and the crossbody strap is so narrow it cuts into my shoulder.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention the brown bag I bought, which should be here this weekend, is even larger? Sigh.
> 
> I feel like a dingbat. I'm a small bag chick. I should have paid better attention to the sizes and measured my current bag for reference. Tons of research and I still ended up buying not one, but, count 'em, two bags I have no interest in.
> 
> I've already put the black online for sale. My only comfort is that I didn't pay full price and the bag is in fabulous condition. (I've read the online buyers horror stories.)
> 
> Lessons learned: avoid anything labeled "carryall" or "satchel." And check the daggone measurements.
> 
> My next buy will be a shoulder bag or a mini bag.


Ah man that’s a bummer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bloomingdales


----------



## apursenewbie

BeachBagGal said:


> Bloomingdales


Striking shape and I like the color. Are you picking it up?


----------



## BeachBagGal

apursenewbie said:


> Striking shape and I like the color. Are you picking it up?


No.  Just posting the good sale for anyone else that was interested.


----------



## houseof999

How are y'all liking the beat bags? Anyone get one? The size 18 is so little!


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> How are y'all liking the beat bags? Anyone get one? The size 18 is so little!


I've been eyeing the crossbody clutch in wine with rivets. It looks like it will be a decent size for me since I'm a tabby 26 and dinky fan. Not sure I want to pay full price for it though and it'll be a while before it discounts I imagine.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Fyi Macy’s has a bunch of Coach deal of the day bags marked half off online now.


----------



## daisychainz

I am not super familiar with Coach so if y'all can help me please. I see on their website that many items are 30% off listed price. Is this their Thanksgiving sale/Black Friday sale or can I expect the prices to be even better as time goes on (today is Nov. 11). Thanks.


----------



## apursenewbie

*Alert: random musings of a new Coach convert ahead* ....

Is it just me or does Coach have abnormally thin straps? I've seen so many crossbody, satchels, and carryalls that have what I consider Barbie doll straps...thin and unsubstantial. How can you comfortably carry a bag of that size with a puny strap? It's simply not practical.

I go gaga for turnlocks  I just bought my first ever turnlock purse (Coach, of course) and the lock feature is so much fun. As crazy as this sounds, to me it's a deliciously feminine purse detail and I just adore it. Makes me feel like such a lady 

I really like the look of pewter hardware, like on this:







So far all of mine have shiny hardware, but the pewter has an understated elegance. I think I want a gray, red, or navy bag with it.

I kinda dig top handle bags. Never thought I'd be a fan as I've only ever had crossbody, which seem more versatile and practical. But I think top handles are cute for date night and times when I'm not doing a lot of running around (like running errands).

Having to carry my bag instead of haphazardly throwing it over my shoulder forces me to pay more attention to how I move and walk. It makes me maneuver more elegantly.


----------



## whateve

apursenewbie said:


> *Alert: random musings of a new Coach convert ahead* ....
> 
> Is it just me or does Coach have abnormally thin straps? I've seen so many crossbody, satchels, and carryalls that have what I consider Barbie doll straps...thin and unsubstantial. How can you comfortably carry a bag of that size with a puny strap? It's simply not practical.
> 
> I go gaga for turnlocks  I just bought my first ever turnlock purse (Coach, of course) and the lock feature is so much fun. As crazy as this sounds, to me it's a deliciously feminine purse detail and I just adore it. Makes me feel like such a lady
> 
> I really like the look of pewter hardware, like on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far all of mine have shiny hardware, but the pewter has an understated elegance. I think I want a gray, red, or navy bag with it.
> 
> I kinda dig top handle bags. Never thought I'd be a fan as I've only ever had crossbody, which seem more versatile and practical. But I think top handles are cute for date night and times when I'm not doing a lot of running around (like running errands).
> 
> Having to carry my bag instead of haphazardly throwing it over my shoulder forces me to pay more attention to how I move and walk. It makes me maneuver more elegantly.


I think they are making wider straps more often now. The camera bag I got from the outlet has an extra wide guitar style strap. They are also making more bags with completely removable straps, probably to encourage you to buy the straps they sell separately. I wonder if some of these bags they purposely make with skinny uncomfortable straps in order to sell more of the novelty straps.


----------



## apursenewbie

What the heck? Why didn't someone warn me that Poshmark sellers have a whole stinking week to ship? 

I just placed my first order there and was expecting a nice turnaround like Mercari, which requires you ship in 3 days max. 

Imagine my surprise...and disappointment. If they don't ship, I can request a cancellation but by then it will have been foreverrr. Not to mention having to research and find the bag again elsewhere. 

This is like ordering from the outlet online


----------



## apursenewbie

I found a beautiful navy blue bag on Depop. I bookmarked it as I've found that when I make rush bag purchases I often end up regretful.

Went back to make it mine this morning and the price has doubled  *insert sad trombone*

BTW, is it just me or are true blue bags hard to find with Coach? Not jade or seafoam or teal but just plain ol' blue jean or navy blue.


----------



## anthrosphere

apursenewbie said:


> What the heck? Why didn't someone warn me that Poshmark sellers have a whole stinking week to ship?



Whoa there, cowgirl. Not all Posh sellers take that long to ship. I always try to do same or next day shipping. I want my item gone ASAP and I hate making my buyers wait, too. The sooner I ship, the quicker I get paid.

A piece of advice: check the seller's profile before buying anything. There are a ton of abandoned closets because the seller gave up on selling their stuff due to slow sales. Look for their "last active" time. If it doesn't show on their profile, then the seller is no longer using Posh. 

You can try asking a question or sending an offer to get their attention. But don't buy anything unless the seller is still recently active. Having your money tied up for a week is not fun.


----------



## mercerdave

baglady39 said:


> Hi Coachies!!!
> 
> I'm starting a new chat thread for all generic chatter, not necessarily Coach related.  This is our own little place to chit chat about anything on our minds, and hopefully we can get to know each other a little better.
> 
> Let the discussions begin!!


----------



## mercerdave

Curious if anyone would be interested in sharing some input on purchasing or selling. From what i've read it seems like Poshmark is not the greatest as it seems like a lot of counterfeit bags are trying to be sold. Does Mercari have a better reputation? If im looking to sell off a bunch of 80's and 90's vintage purses what forum would be the best to sell stuff. Have had some stuff on Offer up and am just not getting many interested people even inquiring.
Thanks.


----------



## mercerdave

Oh i forgot about Tradesy? as their slogan is authenticity guaranteed!!!! Any comment or experience through Tradesy?
Thanks.


----------



## whateve

mercerdave said:


> Curious if anyone would be interested in sharing some input on purchasing or selling. From what i've read it seems like Poshmark is not the greatest as it seems like a lot of counterfeit bags are trying to be sold. Does Mercari have a better reputation? If im looking to sell off a bunch of 80's and 90's vintage purses what forum would be the best to sell stuff. Have had some stuff on Offer up and am just not getting many interested people even inquiring.
> Thanks.


There is an "ebay" section to the forum where all these selling platforms are discussed. They all have pluses and minuses. Don't forget Etsy.






						eBay Forum
					

Forum for discussion on eBay auctioning, Paypal issues and related topics.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## mercerdave

Thank you I'll take a look at that forum. much appreciated


----------



## Opal Libra

Hi! Can anyone tell me about the Dalton 31 in the signature leather? I'm thinking of getting one because it looks so plush and smooshy and I'm kinda digging the embossing. Is it as pet-able as it looks? Not expecting lamb but maybe tending in that direction vs the usual pebble grained leather?

Thank you!!


----------



## jaskg144

Does anyone have the Shay Crossbody in the Forest colour?? Mine is on it's way and I'm sooo excited!!


----------



## DeDe15

Can someone direct me to the right spot (and it may not exist on this forum.) I'm trying to track down the Coach Apollo rocket sweater for my daughter, not the recent NYC re-release, but the original Apollo rocket sweater that they did a few years ago. I'm trying to find either the black or navy version in a medium or large. The sizing was all over the place so I'd need measurements. Is there a spot on the Coach forum for non-bag items? Any other places to try? I've been on eBay, Mercari, Tradesy, the Real Real, etc. and keep missing them. Thanks a lot!

p.s. It's been a while since I've posted on here. It dawned on me that this may not be allowed if it's not addressing bags. Mods, if needed, please delete, thank you.


----------



## DeDe15

DeDe15 said:


> Can someone direct me to the right spot (and it may not exist on this forum.) I'm trying to track down the Coach Apollo rocket sweater for my daughter, not the recent NYC re-release, but the original Apollo rocket sweater that they did a few years ago. I'm trying to find either the black or navy version in a medium or large. The sizing was all over the place so I'd need measurements. Is there a spot on the Coach forum for non-bag items? Any other places to try? I've been on eBay, Mercari, Tradesy, the Real Real, etc. and keep missing them. Thanks a lot!
> 
> p.s. It's been a while since I've posted on here. It dawned on me that this may not be allowed if it's not addressing bags. Mods, if needed, please delete, thank you.


EDIT - would also look at the recent "space sweater" if anyone knows where I can find one. Thanks! No luck so far with customer service trying to track one down.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone have recommendations for places that sell/consign Coach? Where do you sell your bags when you're not using them anymore? (or please point me to a thread to where Coach selling is discussed)


----------



## whateve

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for places that sell/consign Coach? Where do you sell your bags when you're not using them anymore? (or please point me to a thread to where Coach selling is discussed)


The ebay forum has information about different selling sites, not just ebay. https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/ebay-forum.56/


----------



## BeenBurned

We've seen United Airlines stewardess bags, Atlanta Olympics commemorative items and a few other items given out as company gifts but many of those were small private companies (from what I've seen). 

I believe this is the first time I've seen items with NBC and network logos. Nice gift! 









						Vintage Coach Black Leather Metropolitan Brief Bag - Style No. 5180 *NBCNEWS*  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Vintage Coach Black Leather Metropolitan Brief Bag - Style No. 5180 *NBCNEWS* 10" x 16".  New without tags.</p> <p dir="ltr">Bag is new, has a few minimal scuffs from storage.   Bag is branded with NBC brands.  I listed several detailed pics,  buyer will recieve exact item shown in...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> We've seen United Airlines stewardess bags, Atlanta Olympics commemorative items and a few other items given out as company gifts but many of those were small private companies (from what I've seen).
> 
> I believe this is the first time I've seen items with NBC and network logos. Nice gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Black Leather Metropolitan Brief Bag - Style No. 5180 *NBCNEWS*  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">Vintage Coach Black Leather Metropolitan Brief Bag - Style No. 5180 *NBCNEWS* 10" x 16".  New without tags.</p> <p dir="ltr">Bag is new, has a few minimal scuffs from storage.   Bag is branded with NBC brands.  I listed several detailed pics,  buyer will recieve exact item shown in...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991747
> View attachment 4991748
> View attachment 4991750


I'm not surprised. I remember seeing a briefcase with a company name on it in a thrift store. I don't remember what company but I left it behind because of that.


----------



## americandreaming

Can anyone tell me why sooooooo many, old (eg demi penelope) and new (Nolita 19), have straps/chains that detach only at one end? Like why not have clips on both ends to be removed entirely or none to keep it permanently attached?  TIA haha, late night thoughts


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Can anyone tell me why sooooooo many, old (eg demi penelope) and new (Nolita 19), have straps/chains that detach only at one end? Like why not have clips on both ends to be removed entirely or none to keep it permanently attached?  TIA haha, late night thoughts


It's very annoying! The only time it is helpful is that you can attach something to the detachable end to make the strap longer. Also if the ring is big enough you can double the strap by feeding it through the ring and clipping it the ring on the other side.


----------



## BeenBurned

americandreaming said:


> Can anyone tell me why sooooooo many, old (eg demi penelope) and new (Nolita 19), have straps/chains that detach only at one end? Like why not have clips on both ends to be removed entirely or none to keep it permanently attached?  TIA haha, late night thoughts





whateve said:


> It's very annoying! The only time it is helpful is that you can attach something to the detachable end to make the strap longer. Also if the ring is big enough you can double the strap by feeding it through the ring and clipping it the ring on the other side.


I always assumed their thinking was that the owner could use either as a handbag or a wristlet depending how it was attached..


----------



## whateve

BeenBurned said:


> I always assumed their thinking was that the owner could use either as a handbag or a wristlet depending how it was attached..


Oh yeah, for a tiny bag, that would work.


----------



## Opal Libra

Oh my gosh I love the Alie line! It is so classy. The black leather reminds me of the Celine Chariot bag while the navy jacquard gives me Dior 30 Montaigne vibes. I want one of each! Does anyone know if we'll be getting the full size versions of the jacquard bags like they got in Asia? I am so jealous.


----------



## jaskg144

Does anyone know if the Alie in that amazing teal colour will be coming to the UK at all?? I have been waiting since I saw it months ago and nothing yet


----------



## xo.siren

saw these lovelies today for the Apple Watch! I don’t like buckle straps for my Apple Watch but these are definitely making me reconsider!!


----------



## americandreaming

Does anyone use their turnlock card case and if so how do you like it?  

I got the black/gunmetal one complimentary with my Swinger purchase back in November but have never used it.


----------



## holiday123

americandreaming said:


> Does anyone use their turnlock card case and if so how do you like it?
> 
> I got the black/gunmetal one complimentary with my Swinger purchase back in November but have never used it.
> 
> View attachment 5055093


I have this one and a similar one that also has a clip to attach to a bag and haven't used either. I can't seem to find a use for them. I put my cards in a small wallet or a flat card case and I feel the turnlock will indent whatever bag I use it in. The one that has a clip I keep trying to use, but prefer my mini tabby/parker bag charms for cards because they can fit more. These are too cute though so I also can't seem to part with them. Sorry I'm no help, but I am interested in how others use them.


----------



## americandreaming

holiday123 said:


> I have this one and a similar one that also has a clip to attach to a bag and haven't used either. I can't seem to find a use for them. I put my cards in a small wallet or a flat card case and I feel the turnlock will indent whatever bag I use it in. The one that has a clip I keep trying to use, but prefer my mini tabby/parker bag charms for cards because they can fit more. These are too cute though so I also can't seem to part with them. Sorry I'm no help, but I am interested in how others use them.



Haha, me too!  If I had the clip one instead, it'd be perfect as I'd attach it to my keys as I can never find the perfect key charm.  In the absence of a clip, I prefer flat card cases in small bags and the turnlock indents the bag or I worry it'll get crushed if the bag presses against something.  It just sits in its dust bag and very occasionally gets taken out and admired for its cuteness  

@whateve I think you mentioned somewhere that you have one?  If so, do you use it?


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Haha, me too!  If I had the clip one instead, it'd be perfect as I'd attach it to my keys as I can never find the perfect key charm.  In the absence of a clip, I prefer flat card cases in small bags and the turnlock indents the bag or I worry it'll get crushed if the bag presses against something.  It just sits in its dust bag and very occasionally gets taken out and admired for its cuteness
> 
> @whateve I think you mentioned somewhere that you have one?  If so, do you use it?


No, I don't have one. I like flat card cases for my main cards and DL so I can put them in a pocket of the bag for easy access. If I had one of these, I would use it for lesser used cards or something else depending on if it is leakproof, like coins or as a small cosmetic case, and then just throw it in the bottom of a bag. I wouldn't worry about the turnlock indenting anything if it was in the bottom of the bag.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Has anyone seen the kip crossbody?


----------



## BeachBagGal

TangerineKandy said:


> Has anyone seen the kip crossbody?


Just saw this online.  Love it!


----------



## whateve

TangerineKandy said:


> Has anyone seen the kip crossbody?


Wish they had made it a little bigger and in prettier colors.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Wish they had made it a little bigger and in prettier colors.


Maybe they will.  They did with the turnlock clutch.


----------



## TangerineKandy

BeachBagGal said:


> Just saw this online.  Love it!





whateve said:


> Wish they had made it a little bigger and in prettier colors.


I ordered the brown one, I've been hoping for a Cassie style bag in a nicer leather.

I hope it isn't too small but it may be a nice summer bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TangerineKandy said:


> I ordered the brown one, I've been hoping for a Cassie style bag in a nicer leather.
> 
> I hope it isn't too small but it may be a nice summer bag.


Looking forward to seeing your pix!


----------



## Lake Effect

Somebody needs to break this down for me . . .
COACH EXTRA-LARGE ERGO SATCHEL VERY RARE!! | eBay


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Somebody needs to break this down for me . . .
> COACH EXTRA-LARGE ERGO SATCHEL VERY RARE!! | eBay


Seller is delusional. She will be lucky to get 1/10th of that price.


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> Seller is delusional. She will be lucky to get 1/10th of that price.


People are so odd about their pricing sometimes!


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> Somebody needs to break this down for me . . .
> COACH EXTRA-LARGE ERGO SATCHEL VERY RARE!! | eBay





whateve said:


> Seller is delusional. She will be lucky to get 1/10th of that price.



And how is the material "leather"? Is that actually clear vinyl? The description even says "IN THE OLD COACH BOOK IT WAS DISPLAYED WITH WATER AND GOLD FISH SWIMMING IN IT".

Does anyone know the style number?

ETA - never mind, got it. 12239, there's one on PM for Whateve's price, serial A0893-12239








						Coach RARE 2008 Ergo Clear PVC Huge Tote Bag Gold
					

Shop jacsopraneri's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Coach Limited Edition Summer 2008 Ergo XL Tote - Signature C's sewn in clear pvc / gold leather trim.  Has pouch attached by chain/lobster claw clasp 20" wide  26" tall overall, top...




					poshmark.com
				




and Coach's pic


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> And how is the material "leather"? Is that actually clear vinyl? The description even says "IN THE OLD COACH BOOK IT WAS DISPLAYED WITH WATER AND GOLD FISH SWIMMING IN IT".
> 
> Does anyone know the style number?
> 
> ETA - never mind, got it. 12239, there's one on PM for Whateve's price, serial A0893-12239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach RARE 2008 Ergo Clear PVC Huge Tote Bag Gold
> 
> 
> Shop jacsopraneri's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Coach Limited Edition Summer 2008 Ergo XL Tote - Signature C's sewn in clear pvc / gold leather trim.  Has pouch attached by chain/lobster claw clasp 20" wide  26" tall overall, top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Coach's pic
> View attachment 5058962


I also found this:





						Coach NWT Ergo Clear Gold Xl Tote Handbag with Purse 12239 iamfabulousboutique.com
					

We are offering Quality Dog Collars,dog clothing,pet products,fast ship and dog clothes wholesae,dog leash,dog apparel On sale!



					www.clairethomas.com


----------



## Lake Effect

Hyacinth said:


> And how is the material "leather"? Is that actually clear vinyl? The description even says "IN THE OLD COACH BOOK IT WAS DISPLAYED WITH WATER AND GOLD FISH SWIMMING IN IT".




I guess maybe it was supposed to be for beach and pool.
Were they asking women back then to carry clear bags to stadium events?? LOL all I can think of is a few years ago, when the Eagles were advancing to the Superbowl, my local supermarket (based in Philadelphia) was selling the vinyl bags approved for stadium security.


----------



## BeenBurned

Lake Effect said:


> I guess maybe it was supposed to be for beach and pool.
> Were they asking women back then to carry clear bags to stadium events?? LOL all I can think of is a few years ago, when the Eagles were advancing to the Superbowl, my local supermarket (based in Philadelphia) was selling the vinyl bags approved for stadium security.


I believe Macy's used to make their employees use clear vinyl bags to prevent theft.


----------



## Hyacinth

Lake Effect said:


> I guess maybe it was supposed to be for beach and pool.
> Were they asking women back then to carry clear bags to stadium events?? LOL all I can think of is a few years ago, when the Eagles were advancing to the Superbowl, my local supermarket (based in Philadelphia) was selling the vinyl bags approved for stadium security.





BeenBurned said:


> I believe Macy's used to make their employees use clear vinyl bags to prevent theft.




A sensible precaution considering the age we're living in and the almost-daily mass shootings happening recently. 





__





						Arkansas Implements Clear Bag Policy For All Home Events
					

Already set in place for the 2017 football season, the University of Arkansas has expanded its implementation of the clear bag policy to all of its home events beginning this fall.




					arkansasrazorbacks.com
				












						Clear bag policy in effect for Louis Crews Stadium - Alabama A&M Athletics
					

HUNTSVILLE -- In the interest of public safety and to significantly expedite entry into Louis Crews Stadium, Alabama A&M University is implementing a clear bag policy




					aamusports.com
				












						Clear Bag Policy
					

To ensure public safety and a smooth entrance for fans on matchday, a clear bag policy will be enforced by Lumen Field and Sounders FC moving forward.




					www.soundersfc.com
				




There are a lot more examples here, scroll down a bit:




__





						coach clear vinyl tote - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Crystalcoach

Hi y'all! Is it just me or has anyone else noticed a bunch of fake "vintage" Ergos all over the place since Coach started selling the new ones? Either that, or the knowledge I believe I've gained about vintage Coach is not nearly as complete as I thought... here's one, for instance. I just requested authenticatication on it. Should be interesting to either get schooled myself... or out the seller, who obviously believes it's authentic. https://merc.li/3gWwCGrpb


----------



## BeenBurned

Crystalcoach said:


> Hi y'all! Is it just me or has anyone else noticed a bunch of fake "vintage" Ergos all over the place since Coach started selling the new ones? Either that, or the knowledge I believe I've gained about vintage Coach is not nearly as complete as I thought... here's one, for instance. I just requested authenticatication on it. Should be interesting to either get schooled myself... or out the seller, who obviously believes it's authentic. https://merc.li/3gWwCGrpb


Seller omags: 
That's fake. (And the serial number is on the "fakes" list.)


----------



## Crystalcoach

BeenBurned said:


> Seller omags:
> That's fake. (And the serial number is on the "fakes" list.)


That's what I thought. I kind of feel bad for the seller, but it would suck for someone to buy it at that price thinking it's genuine, thus my request for authenticity on Mercari.  That one just went up a few hours ago and already has 4 likes. I've seen like 5 of these fakes go up in the last few days...


----------



## Crystalcoach

Crystalcoach said:


> That's what I thought. I kind of feel bad for the seller, but it would suck for someone to buy it at that price thinking it's genuine, thus my request for authenticity on Mercari.  That one just went up a few hours ago and already has 4 likes. I've seen like 5 of these fakes go up in the last few days...


The seller denied my request for authenticatication. I guess they do know it's not real. Not cool. I could excuse ignorance, but intentionally selling junk... Wow


----------



## Lake Effect

Crystalcoach said:


> Hi y'all! Is it just me or has anyone else noticed a bunch of fake "vintage" Ergos all over the place since Coach started selling the new ones? Either that, or the knowledge I believe I've gained about vintage Coach is not nearly as complete as I thought... here's one, for instance. I just requested authenticatication on it. Should be interesting to either get schooled myself... or out the seller, who obviously believes it's authentic. https://merc.li/3gWwCGrpb


I have been looking at online listings for a few years and fake ergos are seen routinely. So it would not surprise me if more Ergos in general, including fakes, are being listed following the reissue.


----------



## Syren

I swore I had a catalog with the clear vinyl ergo with the goldfish swimming in it but I couldn’t find it. I know I’ve seen that pic somewhere!


----------



## Syren

I found the goldfish!  No idea what year this catalog is from but it has a lot of the kisslock ergo bags in it (2008?)

I actually would really like to have this bag!


----------



## whateve

Syren said:


> I found the goldfish!  No idea what year this catalog is from but it has a lot of the kisslock ergo bags in it (2008?)
> 
> I actually would really like to have this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5063185
> 
> View attachment 5063186
> 
> View attachment 5063187


I just realized I have that catalog too. It's 2008.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I just realized I have that catalog too. It's 2008.


Good work everyone lol!


----------



## Syren

whateve said:


> I just realized I have that catalog too. It's 2008.



I flipped through it yesterday and it was the last page so my flipping fingers missed it the first time lol


----------



## Iamminda

Nearly ten years ago, I had free subscriptions to People and Vogue using airline miles.  For some reason, I saved an old issue of Vogue (902 pages!! still wrapped in the plastic shrinkwrap thingy).  Thumbing through it yesterday, I found this ad for my all time favorite Coach bag.  Can’t believe this bag was in Vogue .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Nearly ten years ago, I had free subscriptions to People and Vogue using airline miles.  For some reason, I saved an old issue of Vogue (902 pages!! still wrapped in the plastic shrinkwrap thingy).  Thumbing through it yesterday, I found this ad for my all time favorite Coach bag.  Can’t believe this bag was in Vogue .


Did you know that one of my duffles was used for the ad campaign when they first released the duffle? Unfortunately I don't care for the colorblock so I never carry it.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Did you know that one of my duffles was used for the ad campaign when they first released the duffle? Unfortunately I don't care for the colorblock so I never carry it.



How cool — do you remember which colorblock (the colors)?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> How cool — do you remember which colorblock (the colors)?


Yes. It's the one on the left in this picture. I bought it from the photographer.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> Yes. It's the one on the left in this picture. I bought it from the photographer.
> View attachment 5065298


How cool!! That must have been fun to discover and be able to get that one. Those are fun colors together. I didn't know I would like colorblock or patterns on bags, and now I do.  Do you dislike the colorblock look in general or find them hard to wear/match?


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Yes. It's the one on the left in this picture. I bought it from the photographer.
> View attachment 5065298


I actually love the combo of red/blue/camel-tan. I have an ongoing flirtation with your color block combo, probably since I have seen pics of yours. It would not surprise me if I pulled the trigger on one of the bags offered in this combo someday.


----------



## ancsa

I'm a Couch newbie - when I bought a leather wristlet couple month ago I was sold. The leather was so soft!! Since then I acquired a couple of second-hand purses and I'm always very very impressed with the quality, even with those that are coming from the outlet. 

Well, my first "real" buy from THE Coach store arrived today. It was a set of their leather cleaner and conditioner  And Coach impressed again: they arrived in a beautiful gift box, the receipt tastefully placed in an envelope with the Coach logo.


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> How cool!! That must have been fun to discover and be able to get that one. Those are fun colors together. I didn't know I would like colorblock or patterns on bags, and now I do.  Do you dislike the colorblock look in general or find them hard to wear/match?





Lake Effect said:


> I actually love the combo of red/blue/camel-tan. I have an ongoing flirtation with your color block combo, probably since I have seen pics of yours. It would not surprise me if I pulled the trigger on one of the bags offered in this combo someday.


I was finding myself drawn to colorblock styles and then finding them very hard to coordinate with clothing. Now I try to say no to colorblock but am not always successful. I don't love this color combo and even though I like red, I don't care for this shade of red. 

It has an extra pocket that regular duffles don't have. There is a slip pocket behind the front zip pocket.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I was finding myself drawn to colorblock styles and then finding them very hard to coordinate with clothing. Now I try to say no to colorblock but am not always successful. I don't love this color combo and even though I like red, I don't care for this shade of red.
> 
> It has an extra pocket that regular duffles don't have. There is a slip pocket behind the front zip pocket.


I used to have the one that had black and brown, more neutral combo.  But man that is a big bag! It got heavy too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I was finding myself drawn to colorblock styles and then finding them very hard to coordinate with clothing. Now I try to say no to colorblock but am not always successful. I don't love this color combo and even though I like red, I don't care for this shade of red.
> 
> It has an extra pocket that regular duffles don't have. There is a slip pocket behind the front zip pocket.


This is the one I had.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> This is the one I had.
> View attachment 5065761



I think my favorite colorblock one is this one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I think my favorite colorblock one is this one.


That’s a good color combo.


----------



## ditzydi

I went to church this morning and a girl was pointing at my Cassie and then her Cassie.  I haven’t seen another one out in the wild in my area.  We talked about our collections for a little bit after the service.


----------



## winter_knight

Iamminda said:


> I think my favorite colorblock one is this one.


I remember buying that for my mom. At the time I didn't know much about any brand. Just was looking for something nice for her. She used it for a little bit then put it aside.


----------



## VSUVUS

I need your help!!

Thinking of getting the Swinger in this nylon version but which colour? I don’t have bags in either colours and I do think both are easy enough to wear all year round... or maybe the Jacquard ones?


----------



## americandreaming

VSUVUS said:


> I need your help!!
> 
> Thinking of getting the Swinger in this nylon version but which colour? I don’t have bags in either colours and I do think both are easy enough to wear all year round... or maybe the Jacquard ones?
> 
> View attachment 5088785
> View attachment 5088786



I would get the wine, such a gorgeous colour.  I have the black (leather) and love it though so you can't go wrong either way!  

Ooo, the black nylon flowery lining is so cute!


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi! I was wondering if anyone owns or has seen the new Julienne cosmetic case and could share their thoughts on the piece? I'm really interested in this item in the small and larger sizes.


----------



## mocchi07

Hey guys! Has anyone had any clue on how to take care of the pillow tabby? I got some sunscreen on it and it's left a tacky feeling on the top of the handle. I could scratch/rub it off but don't want to damage the leather in anyway. Does the leather cleaner Coach sell seem to work on Napa leather?


----------



## americandreaming

mocchi07 said:


> Hey guys! Has anyone had any clue on how to take care of the pillow tabby? I got some sunscreen on it and it's left a tacky feeling on the top of the handle. I could scratch/rub it off but don't want to damage the leather in anyway. Does the leather cleaner Coach sell seem to work on Napa leather?


The pillow tabby thread have discussed whether it can be used (without conclusion) so maybe test the cleaner on a hidden corner first.


----------



## RummageQueen

Hi everyone! I've spent a little time on this forum before, but it's been a while. I don't know if this belongs here or in the rehab thread. 

First, I have a almost brand new Emmie Flap in white. The only imperfection is where Goodwill wrote on it in metallic sharpie inside to price it. I think there may also be a tiny pen mark on the bottom as well, but I can't recall right now.  I believe Hyacinth identified it and even showed me a catalog ad. I've had it for over a year and I'm not going to carry it, ever. I am hard on my bags and I'll destroy this beauty. I have been storing it stuffed, inside a Ziploc bag. I am looking for guidance on how to maintain this bag properly. 

Do I try to remove the sharpie? Should I condition it with Leather CPR? I don't think it has ever been conditioned. The strap is all creased from being stored inside the bag. Is there anything I am not thinking of that I should be doing?  I want to be able to pass this bag on at some point to someone who will be able to take proper care of it, and I want to do my part for the time being. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whateve

RummageQueen said:


> Hi everyone! I've spent a little time on this forum before, but it's been a while. I don't know if this belongs here or in the rehab thread.
> 
> First, I have a almost brand new Emmie Flap in white. The only imperfection is where Goodwill wrote on it in metallic sharpie inside to price it. I think there may also be a tiny pen mark on the bottom as well, but I can't recall right now.  I believe Hyacinth identified it and even showed me a catalog ad. I've had it for over a year and I'm not going to carry it, ever. I am hard on my bags and I'll destroy this beauty. I have been storing it stuffed, inside a Ziploc bag. I am looking for guidance on how to maintain this bag properly.
> 
> Do I try to remove the sharpie? Should I condition it with Leather CPR? I don't think it has ever been conditioned. The strap is all creased from being stored inside the bag. Is there anything I am not thinking of that I should be doing?  I want to be able to pass this bag on at some point to someone who will be able to take proper care of it, and I want to do my part for the time being. Thanks in advance!


Hi, you would get better results on the rehab thread. Leather CPR would be a good thing. Benzoyl peroxide (zit cream) in maximum strength might bleach out those ink marks.


----------



## americandreaming

RummageQueen said:


> Hi everyone! I've spent a little time on this forum before, but it's been a while. I don't know if this belongs here or in the rehab thread.
> 
> First, I have a almost brand new Emmie Flap in white. The only imperfection is where Goodwill wrote on it in metallic sharpie inside to price it. I think there may also be a tiny pen mark on the bottom as well, but I can't recall right now.  I believe Hyacinth identified it and even showed me a catalog ad. I've had it for over a year and I'm not going to carry it, ever. I am hard on my bags and I'll destroy this beauty. I have been storing it stuffed, inside a Ziploc bag. I am looking for guidance on how to maintain this bag properly.
> 
> Do I try to remove the sharpie? Should I condition it with Leather CPR? I don't think it has ever been conditioned. The strap is all creased from being stored inside the bag. Is there anything I am not thinking of that I should be doing?  I want to be able to pass this bag on at some point to someone who will be able to take proper care of it, and I want to do my part for the time being. Thanks in advance!


Don't store it in a ziploc bag!


----------



## Evi1

Hey! Sorry for posting here but I can't post a thread of my own yet. Does anyone know if you can return Coach by mail to Macy's? I'm a little confused by their return policies and I bought the Coach Rainbow Pride shoes online but I'm not entirely sure they'll fit and I have no Macy's stores near me in which to return. Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Evi1 said:


> Hey! Sorry for posting here but I can't post a thread of my own yet. Does anyone know if you can return Coach by mail to Macy's? I'm a little confused by their return policies and I bought the Coach Rainbow Pride shoes online but I'm not entirely sure they'll fit and I have no Macy's stores near me in which to return. Thanks!


I've returned items to Macy's by mail.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeenBurned said:


> I've returned items to Macy's by mail.


Same here. Not recently though.


----------



## holiday123

Is there a Fall 2021 thread yet or any sneak peeks? SA sent me pics of Tate 18 in a new colorway and a Tate carryall 29 that's coming... surprised they did more Tate since it didn't seem very popular. If they bring back regular size I'm hoping for some rich Fall colors.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Can someone tell me the name of the original vintage Turnlock clutch? Attached a picture of the new one for reference.


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> Can someone tell me the name of the original vintage Turnlock clutch? Attached a picture of the new one for reference.


Geometric clutch #9044.


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> Geometric clutch #9044.


Thank you! I don’t know why Coach has to change names. I know it’s not exactly the same but…


----------



## americandreaming

Satcheldoll said:


> Thank you! I don’t know why Coach has to change names. I know it’s not exactly the same but…


I know right!  It would be so much better to reissue with same name.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I know right!  It would be so much better to reissue with same name.


Some of the original names aren't as attractive. Can you imagine if they re-released the top of the counter bag with the same name?


----------



## jaskg144

Has anyone else had one of these? I just got it for free through the post randomly today   Such a nice little surprise.


----------



## artax two

jasmynh1 said:


> Has anyone else had one of these? I just got it for free through the post randomly today   Such a nice little surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142906


I would love to get one of these! So cute!


----------



## 07Daisy91

jasmynh1 said:


> Has anyone else had one of these? I just got it for free through the post randomly today   Such a nice little surprise.



That's interesting, I got a pink wristlet. I thought it may be for my birthday or it was one of the spend X amount gifts. But then I don't remember if the website even asks for your date of birth and the freebie for spending I got was a notebook.

Speaking of the notebook/journal thing - it's just paper stuck to a leather cover. Do you think Coach will be able to somehow refill it? I feel it would be wasteful to throw away the cover once I fill the notepad since it's not like an agenda cover.


----------



## whateve

jasmynh1 said:


> Has anyone else had one of these? I just got it for free through the post randomly today   Such a nice little surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142906


I've never gotten a free gift! Once I got a Starbucks card from an SA because she screwed up the order. I guess Coach doesn't really love me, they just sort of like me.


----------



## jaskg144

07Daisy91 said:


> That's interesting, I got a pink wristlet. I thought it may be for my birthday or it was one of the spend X amount gifts. But then I don't remember if the website even asks for your date of birth and the freebie for spending I got was a notebook.
> 
> Speaking of the notebook/journal thing - it's just paper stuck to a leather cover. Do you think Coach will be able to somehow refill it? I feel it would be wasteful to throw away the cover once I fill the notepad since it's not like an agenda cover.



That sounds cute! I’d love a pink wristlet. I’d definitely call them and ask for a refill. I’m sure they’d have some left over. It’s made me want to spend more to get more gifts, lol. Good marketing tactic I suppose.




whateve said:


> I've never gotten a free gift! Once I got a Starbucks card from an SA because she screwed up the order. I guess Coach doesn't really love me, they just sort of like me.



I don’t even tend to shop at Coach online a lot, which is why it confused me. I usually shop Coach at department store concessions too. I’ve shopped at the outlet a few times in the past month, but I don’t think they even took my name or email to add the orders to my account. I think I just got lucky


----------



## Fiberluver

I seem to be on a pink kick here of late ... I just received the Marlie and the Turncock Clutch this week and I'm drooling all over the place. I shook my head and laughed at myself ... I REALLY MUST SLOW MY COACH roll ... My sister gifted the Marlie to me though ... I never turn down a gift, especially Coach! Don't mind the Siamese cat in the background ... she like to hang out with Mommy!


----------



## americandreaming

Fiberluver said:


> I seem to be on a pink kick here of late ... I just received the Marlie and the Turncock Clutch this week and I'm drooling all over the place. I shook my head and laughed at myself ... I REALLY MUST SLOW MY COACH roll ... My sister gifted the Marlie to me though ... I never turn down a gift, especially Coach! Don't mind the Siamese cat in the background ... she like to hang out with Mommy!
> 
> View attachment 5145662


What's the turnlock clutch's style no?

@Newbie2019


----------



## Fiberluver

americandreaming said:


> What's the turnlock clutch's style no?
> 
> @Newbie2019


#129


----------



## jaskg144

Just got this amazing jacket at the new outlet near my house for £79!!! It’s still on the Coach website for £650.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Plus extra 50% off sale price. Good deal



Edit : At Bloomingdales


----------



## whateve

Does anyone else have a problem with Coach.com? Every time I go there to look at something specific, it refreshes me back to the main page. I have to select the item I want to see several times to get it to stick.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with Coach.com? Every time I go there to look at something specific, it refreshes me back to the main page. I have to select the item I want to see several times to get it to stick.


Sometimes mine does that. Not today, surprisingly.


----------



## RadhaDB

Super awkward yet hilarious autocorrect for "Coach"  

I probably ought to message them..


----------



## BeenBurned

RadhaDB said:


> Super awkward yet hilarious autocorrect for "Coach"
> 
> I probably ought to message them..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147368


LOL! I find a lot of Japanese sellers whose translation software suggests some weird and seemingly unrelated words for styles of bags, It makes me wonder what kind of tranlation/keyword would come up with this!


----------



## americandreaming

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! I find a lot of Japanese sellers whose translation software suggests some weird and seemingly unrelated words for styles of bags, It makes me wonder what kind of tranlation/keyword would come up with this!


I always see Japanese sellers say 'game bag' and have no idea what that means!


----------



## BeenBurned

americandreaming said:


> I always see Japanese sellers say 'game bag' and have no idea what that means!


Game might have something to do with a "coach" lookup - as in coaching a game. 

"Razor" is another. 

And this is a new one: Pyrotave








						Pyrotave: Search Result | eBay
					

Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



					www.ebay.com


----------



## BeenBurned

Wow! This seller is optimistic! (Including a picture in case it's an error and the price is changed.)









						Coach Janice 9966 Vintage Mahogany Brown Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag CLEAN+++  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Janice 9966 Vintage Mahogany Brown Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag CLEAN+++ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## MiaKay

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! This seller is optimistic! (Including a picture in case it's an error and the price is changed.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Janice 9966 Vintage Mahogany Brown Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag CLEAN+++  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Janice 9966 Vintage Mahogany Brown Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag CLEAN+++ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148740



And I thought Coach’s prices for restored vintage bags on their website were too high


----------



## Hyacinth

MiaKay said:


> And I thought Coach’s prices for restored vintage bags on their website were too high




Reality finally kicked in. Or the Margarita Buzz finally wore off.


----------



## BeenBurned

Seriously? Jesus Wife is selling this Coach Crossbody Purse for $16K!









						Coach Mia Crossbody Purse F76645  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Mia Crossbody Purse F76645 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## RadhaDB

BeenBurned said:


> Seriously? Jesus Wife is selling this Coach Crossbody Purse for $16K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Mia Crossbody Purse F76645  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Mia Crossbody Purse F76645 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Uuuuuh. Whew. Do not know what to say to that one.


----------



## soupsoup2018

What have people experienced regarding Coach's customer service?  If an item received is the last one, and Coach doesn't have any more of that item, and it has flaws, what are some remedies folks have gotten and is it through the phone CS or in store management?  I am not yet sure if I want to return the item since it's not available, even in resale sites, or ask for a discount.


----------



## BeenBurned

LOL! This is funny. Apparently the Korean fake-makers do Dooney too. 

It's a Dooney (fake) listing but it has a "creed." 








						NWOT Dooney and Bourke Signature Pink Shoulder Bag Purse Leather Trim  | eBay
					

Excellent NWOT condition. Height: 5".



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Lake Effect

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! This is funny. Apparently the Korean fake-makers do Dooney too.
> 
> It's a Dooney (fake) listing but it has a "creed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWOT Dooney and Bourke Signature Pink Shoulder Bag Purse Leather Trim  | eBay
> 
> 
> Excellent NWOT condition. Height: 5".
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172299
> View attachment 5172297
> View attachment 5172298
> View attachment 5172296


That’s painful


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> LOL! This is funny. Apparently the Korean fake-makers do Dooney too.
> 
> It's a Dooney (fake) listing but it has a "creed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWOT Dooney and Bourke Signature Pink Shoulder Bag Purse Leather Trim  | eBay
> 
> 
> Excellent NWOT condition. Height: 5".
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172299
> View attachment 5172297
> View attachment 5172298
> View attachment 5172296




And it has EXACTLY the same creed wording except for the brand name that I posted a pic of earlier today when un-authenticating a fake Korean-made briefcase in the ATC thread. Those crooks have NO imagination! And no decent translation program either  :





__





						Authenticate This COACH - **see first post for format**
					

IMPORTANT READ-ME  Please post authenticity questions related to COACH in this thread. No PMs please. For further information, please refer to the first post on page 1 of this thread.  Please follow the following requests:  Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




This one is easier to read:





*People, read the creed before you buy!*


----------



## americandreaming

Does anyone have any of the new veg tan dyed bags?  Just wondering how the leather is.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Does anyone have any of the new veg tan dyed bags?  Just wondering how the leather is.


I believe @JenJBS does.


----------



## JenJBS

americandreaming said:


> Does anyone have any of the new veg tan dyed bags?  Just wondering how the leather is.





whateve said:


> I believe @JenJBS does.



I would love more bags in this leather. Takes dye beautifully. Doesn't scratch easily. Very smooth. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Jacynthe

americandreaming said:


> Does anyone have any of the new veg tan dyed bags?  Just wondering how the leather is.





whateve said:


> I believe @JenJBS does.





JenJBS said:


> I would love more bags in this leather. Takes dye beautifully. Doesn't scratch easily. Very smooth. Highly recommend it.



Which ones are the "new tan veg dyed bags"? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jacynthe said:


> Which ones are the "new tan veg dyed bags"? Thank you in advance!!!



The bags listed as being original natural leather or vegetable dyed bags.


Jacynthe said:


> Which ones are the "new tan veg dyed bags"? Thank you in advance!!!



You can look at the online description of the bag - which tells what kind of leather it is. Or ask the SA if you're in a boutique, and they can tell you what bags they have available in that leather. Mine is a Swinger20 - but it's no longer in stock, and not all the Swinger20 bags are made of the same leather. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## soupsoup2018

The Made To Order rogues that will be available after 9/30 looks like the Natural Leather will be an option, at an additional charge.  

some of the spring 2021 collection with the original Natural Leather were:





__





						COACH: No Search Result
					

Coach is a New York modern luxury brand established in 1941. Coach brings sophistication, authenticity and timeless style to its women's and men's lifestyle collections. Find out more about No Search Result at Coach.com.




					es.coach.com
				







__





						COACH: No Search Result
					

Coach is a New York modern luxury brand established in 1941. Coach brings sophistication, authenticity and timeless style to its women's and men's lifestyle collections. Find out more about No Search Result at Coach.com.




					uk.coach.com
				







__





						COACH® | Ergo Shoulder Bag In Original Natural Leather
					

This Ergo is now crafted in our Original Natural Leathervegetable tanned, treated with naturallysourced dyes and finished with organic wax for a soft touch. Based on an iconic Coach silhouette first introduced in the 1960s, it's part of The Coach Originals, a collection of archivalinspired bags...




					www.coach.com
				




not sure if anything in the fall 2021 collection has it....


----------



## soupsoup2018

JenJBS said:


> I would love more bags in this leather. Takes dye beautifully. Doesn't scratch easily. Very smooth. Highly recommend it.



The rogue 17 in the original natural leather feels very nice, but the dye was a bit streaky, but mostly on one side only.  I have seen different pictures of different rogue 17 bags, and for the rogue 17s, it seemed like many of the bags had the streaking effect.  And then, also it says not to get it wet, as the dye may be affected.  I haven't sprayed it yet, but did put some conditioning / weatherproofing oil on it.  But there is a darker colored stain/spot that was from a bit of water before the conditioning oil.  I'll keep the bag because the leather feels very nice and smells like leather, and the 2 side pockets are nappa leather instead of suede.  But it does bother my eyes a little bit, so I just have to close my eyes and touch the bag, and it's okay.   

I do hope the MTO rogues in natural leather won't have the streaking.  since they aren't refundable, and not sure if others would be okay with the odd streaks.


----------



## faintlymacabre

*peeks in*  I haven't posted here since the pandemic began because I wasn't carrying or purchasing bags.  Haha...  Seems like there are so many new things to catch up on!  I just purchased an Upwoven Field Tote 40 to dip (full-on-dunk?) my toe back into the water.  Hopefully it isn't too monstrously large.

Hello everyone!


----------



## Satcheldoll

faintlymacabre said:


> *peeks in*  I haven't posted here since the pandemic began because I wasn't carrying or purchasing bags.  Haha...  Seems like there are so many new things to catch up on!  I just purchased an Upwoven Field Tote 40 to dip (full-on-dunk?) my toe back into the water.  Hopefully it isn't too monstrously large.
> 
> Hello everyone!


Welcome back! I have the woven tote 30 and really like it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Satcheldoll said:


> Welcome back! I have the woven tote 30 and really like it.



Glad to hear it!  I haven't see or felt the upwoven IRL yet.  Hopefully it's durable!

I only got the 40 because I fell in love with the Navy colourway.  I wish they would have done a smaller version of it as well, but I guess even in this day and age, dark blue is "men's".


----------



## elvisfan4life

faintlymacabre said:


> *peeks in*  I haven't posted here since the pandemic began because I wasn't carrying or purchasing bags.  Haha...  Seems like there are so many new things to catch up on!  I just purchased an Upwoven Field Tote 40 to dip (full-on-dunk?) my toe back into the water.  Hopefully it isn't too monstrously large.
> 
> Hello everyone!


Good to see you back


----------



## Jacynthe

JenJBS said:


> The bags listed as being original natural leather or vegetable dyed bags.
> 
> 
> You can look at the online description of the bag - which tells what kind of leather it is. Or ask the SA if you're in a boutique, and they can tell you what bags they have available in that leather. Mine is a Swinger20 - but it's no longer in stock, and not all the Swinger20 bags are made of the same leather. Sorry I can't be more helpful.



Thank you for your reply @JenJBS ! Pardon my late reply, I was away a few days.


----------



## KSPatty

HI All,

I was watching YouTube with AgentBagReviews. She has posted a beautiful Coach butterscotch smooth glove-tanned leather Rogue25 with acrylic handles. It's stunning. She says that they are also coming out with a green color. I can't find it anywhere. Can anyone help?


----------



## soupsoup2018

KSPatty said:


> She says that they are also coming out with a green color. I can't find it anywhere. Can anyone help?




I believe she provided the style # of the buttercup (yellow) bag at the end of her video, so a Coach SA could assist you in pre-ordering it.  But, I don't know if the green one would be available to pre-order yet.  You could ask a Coach SA.  If the buttercup color is similar to the spring 2021 original responsible leather rogue, then the new green may be similar / same as the green ORL as well.  I would like to see this in person, since it is smooth leather instead of the usual pebbled, and has the smooth leather for the two side pockets.  But, not sure about the handles coloring if I could live with it long-term.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

KSPatty said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was watching YouTube with AgentBagReviews. She has posted a beautiful Coach butterscotch smooth glove-tanned leather Rogue25 with acrylic handles. It's stunning. She says that they are also coming out with a green color. I can't find it anywhere. Can anyone help?




I remember seeing a green rogue with clear handles on IG ages ago when they were showing the fall preview. I just went back to look for it and I see the yellow one or buttercup. I now remember it and thought the handles were leather at the time. I then see the green bag which I thought was clear handles and realize they must be the same material as the buttercup.  The item number just might be the same for both of these. *oh I just looked again and the green looks pebbled so maybe the item number is different. The color looks the same as the Coach Tv Rogue I bought around the same time and the tag on that one just says green if that helps at all. 



soupsoup2018 said:


> I believe she provided the style # of the buttercup (yellow) bag at the end of her video, so a Coach SA could assist you in pre-ordering it.  But, I don't know if the green one would be available to pre-order yet.  You could ask a Coach SA.  If the buttercup color is similar to the spring 2021 original responsible leather rogue, then the new green may be similar / same as the green ORL as well.  I would like to see this in person, since it is smooth leather instead of the usual pebbled, and has the smooth leather for the two side pockets.  But, not sure about the handles coloring if I could live with it long-term.



I feel the same way the buttercup color looked really nice but I just don't know about the smooth leather and the handles. I have plenty of smooth leather bags so it is not a scratching issue for me. I think I'm just used to the pebbled leather for this bag. It kind of feels like a different bag in the smooth leather. . The handles I don't know if they quite work for me.  The ones on the green look a bit different.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Some good prices on Last Act bags on Macy’s right now.


----------



## moissydan98

Icecaramellatte said:


> I remember seeing a green rogue with clear handles on IG ages ago when they were showing the fall preview. I just went back to look for it and I see the yellow one or buttercup. I now remember it and thought the handles were leather at the time. I then see the green bag which I thought was clear handles and realize they must be the same material as the buttercup.  The item number just might be the same for both of these. *oh I just looked again and the green looks pebbled so maybe the item number is different. The color looks the same as the Coach Tv Rogue I bought around the same time and the tag on that one just says green if that helps at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way the buttercup color looked really nice but I just don't know about the smooth leather and the handles. I have plenty of smooth leather bags so it is not a scratching issue for me. I think I'm just used to the pebbled leather for this bag. It kind of feels like a different bag in the smooth leather. . The handles I don't know if they quite work for me.  The ones on the green look a bit different.


omg a GREEN rogue with CLEAR handles?? that sounds so beautiful i wish i saw that picture


----------



## Jereni

Hi all! General question for the group. If you had the brass Dinky chain strap and wanted to shorten it, is there a company / shop you’d recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ricochic

Hi folks!  I need some help on Coach’s 1941 Saddle 23 bag.  I currently own one; creed is SD-20115; inside white tag has style # being 38198.  However I see other Saddle 23 bags with the creed having style # 55036.  
Can someone explain to me the difference between the 2?  One thing I noticed is on the hangtag, the horse & carriage emblem is larger on the 55036 than on mind.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## holiday123

Ok I did not know this, but the updates to the Coach site and the insider rewards apply to full price Coach too. If you put your birthday in you get a 10% reward your birthday month and it works on excluded items like rogue too. I may just be persuaded to get that rogue slim brief @Teagaggle has. .. Now to decide between blue or black...


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Ok I did not know this, but the updates to the Coach site and the insider rewards apply to full price Coach too. If you put your birthday in you get a 10% reward your birthday month and it works on excluded items like rogue too. I may just be persuaded to get that rogue slim brief @Teagaggle has. .. Now to decide between blue or black...


Hey! Next month is my birthday month! I must check to see if they have it!
Blue all day long...its a special color!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Hey! Next month is my birthday month! I must check to see if they have it!
> Blue all day long...its a special color!
> View attachment 5203075


I was leaning towards blue and your accessories look great!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Hey! Next month is my birthday month! I must check to see if they have it!
> Blue all day long...its a special color!
> View attachment 5203075


Since I know you have both of these styles, how does this compare to Cassie in stone (size and color) and also to mini borough (size)? The measurements look good, but I'm trying to avoid getting something that's too big.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Since I know you have both of these styles, how does this compare to Cassie in stone (size and color) and also to mini borough (size)? The measurements look good, but I'm trying to avoid getting something that's too big.


I'm away from home for a couple days so I will try to give you my thoughts by memory. I'm going to take a guess and say that it is slimmer than the Cassie and a brighter, richer blue. As for the mini Borough, I'm going to say that it might be a tad longer, but not wider. It's actually a pretty compact bag. I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Jereni

Hey general question - I’ve been really getting back into Coach lately and decided it was time to make an account and start earning rewards. Does anyone know if Coach will help you link up recent purchases to a newly made account?


----------



## holiday123

Oh my goodness. Finally green with something other than brass hardware. This must be mine lol 

Eta: the Editor notes state tea rose closure.  Has anyone sent his bag in person yet?


----------



## holiday123

holiday123 said:


> Oh my goodness. Finally green with something other than brass hardware. This must be mine lol
> 
> Eta: the Editor notes state tea rose closure.  Has anyone sent his bag in person yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214812
> View attachment 5214810


Confirmed no tea rose or rivets.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> Confirmed no tea rose or rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214858


I have been eyeing this and the pink. Do you have any real pics of pink by chance? Hoping it goes to 50% off during winter sale.


----------



## holiday123

AstridRhapsody said:


> I have been eyeing this and the pink. Do you have any real pics of pink by chance? Hoping it goes to 50% off during winter sale.


I do not. I texted the number on the site to "ask a stylist" and an SA in Kentucky sent me these pics. I like my SA, but she's always on vacation so this is super handy.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

holiday123 said:


> I do not. I texted the number on the site to "ask a stylist" and an SA in Kentucky sent me these pics. I like my SA, but she's always on vacation so this is super handy.


I had no idea that was even possible! I thought the ask a stylist thing was basically a bot that would give generic info. This seems like a dangerous new tool for me lol.


----------



## holiday123

Dillard's has the studio bag in store and online. I think the closure is a bit too much for me to fiddle with. It does have glovetanned leather and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
decent organization inside though.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macy’s


----------



## freshringo

Hello! Very random question, but does anyone happen to have info on how large the hooks on the novelty and dinky chain straps are? Perhaps a picture of them on a bag?





__





						Dinky Chain Strap | COACH®
					

Dress up your new Dinky bag by swapping out the leather strap for this detachable curbchain version.brbr You can also wear the Chain Strap with the Clutch in Glovetanned Leather, the Crossbody Clutch, the Foldover Clutch and all Nolita Wristlets and Crossbody bags.




					www.coach.com
				







__





						COACH® | Novelty Strap
					

Instantly update your bag with this glovetanned leather strap. The interchangeable style features two dogleash clips that allow you to attach it to our most popular styles.




					www.coach.com
				




I'm considering purchasing these straps for one of my bags, but I have no idea if the hook will fit. It looks rather small in the picture but it's hard to tell without any sort of bag for comparison, and there's no dimensions listed online.


----------



## BeachBagGal

freshringo said:


> Hello! Very random question, but does anyone happen to have info on how large the hooks on the novelty and dinky chain straps are? Perhaps a picture of them on a bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinky Chain Strap | COACH®
> 
> 
> Dress up your new Dinky bag by swapping out the leather strap for this detachable curbchain version.brbr You can also wear the Chain Strap with the Clutch in Glovetanned Leather, the Crossbody Clutch, the Foldover Clutch and all Nolita Wristlets and Crossbody bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coach.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH® | Novelty Strap
> 
> 
> Instantly update your bag with this glovetanned leather strap. The interchangeable style features two dogleash clips that allow you to attach it to our most popular styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coach.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering purchasing these straps for one of my bags, but I have no idea if the hook will fit. It looks rather small in the picture but it's hard to tell without any sort of bag for comparison, and there's no dimensions listed online.


Both of these straps will work on a Dinky. I own both of them and they will fit my Dinky.  The leather strap clasp is the same as the leather Dinky strap. And the chain one is either the same or close to it.

Edit: Are you asking if these straps fit aDinky or just what the size of the clasp is?


----------



## freshringo

BeachBagGal said:


> Both of these straps will work on a Dinky. I own both of them and they will fit my Dinky.  The leather strap clasp is the same as the leather Dinky strap. And the chain one is either the same or close to it.
> 
> Edit: Are you asking if these straps fit aDinky or just what the size of the clasp is?



Oh, I'm asking about the size of the clasp itself! I have a non-Coach bag that I'm trying to find a new strap for.  I was considering either of these for it, but I'm not sure if the clasp will be large enough!


----------



## BeachBagGal

freshringo said:


> Oh, I'm asking about the size of the clasp itself! I have a non-Coach bag that I'm trying to find a new strap for.  I was considering either of these for it, but I'm not sure if the clasp will be large enough!


Here is the leather one next to a US quarter.  Hope that helps! Chain is about the same size.  Just can’t get to it right now. Clasps are on smaller side. I wouldn’t use on a bigger heavier bag.


----------



## freshringo

BeachBagGal said:


> Here is the leather one next to a US quarter.  Hope that helps! Chain is about the same size.  Just can’t get to it right now. Clasps are on smaller side. I wouldn’t use on a bigger heavier bag.



Thank you so much! This is exactly what I needed


----------



## BeachBagGal

freshringo said:


> Thank you so much! This is exactly what I needed


I just checked my chain ones and they are exact same size as the leather one.


----------



## rmravon

Hello. I’m trying to authenticate a coach bag. N0. 291–7733. From the 1970’s. I would like to know what it is named. Thank you so much. I appreciate your help. Robin.


----------



## Lake Effect

rmravon said:


> Hello. I’m trying to authenticate a coach bag. N0. 291–7733. From the 1970’s. I would like to know what it is named. Thank you so much. I appreciate your help. Robin.


Looks like you found the AT , thread, great! And welcome.


----------



## fibbi

Btw, do anyone here like Coach RTW? I don't own lots of pieces but here and there I have a few items. Some from outlet and some from main store. I found its clothing in general is pretty good quality. I like the coat and some sweater. Reasonable price as well (especially when it makes to outlet). What do you think? Do you own any RTW item?


----------



## whateve

fibbi said:


> Btw, do anyone here like Coach RTW? I don't own lots of pieces but here and there I have a few items. Some from outlet and some from main store. I found its clothing in general is pretty good quality. I like the coat and some sweater. Reasonable price as well (especially when it makes to outlet). What do you think? Do you own any RTW item?


I have several tees and a hoodie. I used to have a couple trenches that were amazing quality. Generally the prices are higher than what I spend for clothing usually unless they are discounted at the outlet.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I have several tees and a hoodie. I used to have a couple trenches that were amazing quality. Generally the prices are higher than what I spend for clothing usually unless they are discounted at the outlet.


Sent PM. (Unrelated lol)


----------



## umaagi

I am looking to buy the beaded tabby in tan/rust. Can anyone comment on how easy the calf skin leather is to maintain and how the hardware would hold up, please?


----------



## holiday123

Has anyone ordered from Coach lately? I checked out using Shoprunner as the delivery speed. I received an email next day that the order shipped, but it hasn't even made it to the carrier yet. When I put in tracking, it looks like it shipped with Laser Ship? Is that some sort of UPS service? I've never seen this before....and estimated delivery keeps getting pushed back, now 12.2 for an 11.22 order. That's definitely not 2 day shipping. Shoprunner still shows estimated delivery as 11.23. I'm not in a rush, but maybe next time I'll just leave at 3-5 business days since I'm only 2 hours from JAX UPS gets it to me next day. 

Also a heads up -  I placed an order over a month ago through a webchat where the store SA sent me a payment link. I returned one of the bags and Coach CS keeps telling me they sent the refund 3 weeks ago, but my CC was not refunded. Regular CS kept telling me to contact my financial institution (who said no there wasn't a refund) and I've spoken to 3 supervisors who have escalated to billing to refund to the payment link. They all said they would call me back to let me know what happened...well no call. Now a month later I finally gave up and disputed the charge. I mean I have all the emails and CS people telling me they issued the refund, yet no refund...I may be blacklisted soon for the dispute, but whatever. Just FYI if you pay through a link it may be better to return in person vs. mail because what a hassle!


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Coach lately? I checked out using Shoprunner as the delivery speed. I received an email next day that the order shipped, but it hasn't even made it to the carrier yet. When I put in tracking, it looks like it shipped with Laser Ship? Is that some sort of UPS service? I've never seen this before....and estimated delivery keeps getting pushed back, now 12.2 for an 11.22 order. That's definitely not 2 day shipping. Shoprunner still shows estimated delivery as 11.23. I'm not in a rush, but maybe next time I'll just leave at 3-5 business days since I'm only 2 hours from JAX UPS gets it to me next day.
> 
> Also a heads up -  I placed an order over a month ago through a webchat where the store SA sent me a payment link. I returned one of the bags and Coach CS keeps telling me they sent the refund 3 weeks ago, but my CC was not refunded. Regular CS kept telling me to contact my financial institution (who said no there wasn't a refund) and I've spoken to 3 supervisors who have escalated to billing to refund to the payment link. They all said they would call me back to let me know what happened...well no call. Now a month later I finally gave up and disputed the charge. I mean I have all the emails and CS people telling me they issued the refund, yet no refund...I may be blacklisted soon for the dispute, but whatever. Just FYI if you pay through a link it may be better to return in person vs. mail because what a hassle!


I did a FOS order that came normally, but I did normal checkout.  I had a return a couple of weeks ago that processed really quickly, but again it was just a normal return / payment situation.  To be honest I don't know anything about Shoprunner, but I do know that Lasership is a delivery service that some companies use and it is either very fast or slow....just luck of the draw.  All of my lasership has actually been really fast, but a lot of people complain about it.  I don't remember if they work in conjunction with other carriers or on their own.

Good luck with your return, that is a bummer!


----------



## Naminé

Alexa5 said:


> I did a FOS order that came normally, but I did normal checkout.  I had a return a couple of weeks ago that processed really quickly, but again it was just a normal return / payment situation.



Isn't it weird that FOS processes returns quickly, but Full-price takes ages? My last returns for Fos was done within 2 weeks, but FP took over a month. Klarna had to get involved so they can force force Coach to process my return already. I am really hesitant to buy anything FP online anymore after that.




holiday123 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Coach lately? I checked out using Shoprunner as the delivery speed. I received an email next day that the order shipped, but it hasn't even made it to the carrier yet. When I put in tracking, it looks like it shipped with Laser Ship? Is that some sort of UPS service? I've never seen this before....and estimated delivery keeps getting pushed back, now 12.2 for an 11.22 order. That's definitely not 2 day shipping. Shoprunner still shows estimated delivery as 11.23. I'm not in a rush, but maybe next time I'll just leave at 3-5 business days since I'm only 2 hours from JAX UPS gets it to me next day.
> 
> Also a heads up -  I placed an order over a month ago through a webchat where the store SA sent me a payment link. I returned one of the bags and Coach CS keeps telling me they sent the refund 3 weeks ago, but my CC was not refunded. Regular CS kept telling me to contact my financial institution (who said no there wasn't a refund) and I've spoken to 3 supervisors who have escalated to billing to refund to the payment link. They all said they would call me back to let me know what happened...well no call. Now a month later I finally gave up and disputed the charge. I mean I have all the emails and CS people telling me they issued the refund, yet no refund...I may be blacklisted soon for the dispute, but whatever. Just FYI if you pay through a link it may be better to return in person vs. mail because what a hassle!


I heard Amazon uses Lasership a lot but never from Coach. I had only one package shipped through them before in the past, but it only took a day. Was your order shipped from their store? That might explain the different carrier. I just ordered a bag from FOS and it was shipped via UPS.

I hope your CC was able to sort your returns out quickly!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Coach lately? I checked out using Shoprunner as the delivery speed. I received an email next day that the order shipped, but it hasn't even made it to the carrier yet. When I put in tracking, it looks like it shipped with Laser Ship? Is that some sort of UPS service? I've never seen this before....and estimated delivery keeps getting pushed back, now 12.2 for an 11.22 order. That's definitely not 2 day shipping. Shoprunner still shows estimated delivery as 11.23. I'm not in a rush, but maybe next time I'll just leave at 3-5 business days since I'm only 2 hours from JAX UPS gets it to me next day.
> 
> Also a heads up -  I placed an order over a month ago through a webchat where the store SA sent me a payment link. I returned one of the bags and Coach CS keeps telling me they sent the refund 3 weeks ago, but my CC was not refunded. Regular CS kept telling me to contact my financial institution (who said no there wasn't a refund) and I've spoken to 3 supervisors who have escalated to billing to refund to the payment link. They all said they would call me back to let me know what happened...well no call. Now a month later I finally gave up and disputed the charge. I mean I have all the emails and CS people telling me they issued the refund, yet no refund...I may be blacklisted soon for the dispute, but whatever. Just FYI if you pay through a link it may be better to return in person vs. mail because what a hassle!


I’ve had so many issues with Lasership that every time I see that my package is being delivered by them I cringe. Hopefully you have a better experience.


----------



## holiday123

Naminé said:


> Isn't it weird that FOS processes returns quickly, but Full-price takes ages? My last returns for Fos was done within 2 weeks, but FP took over a month. Klarna had to get involved so they can force force Coach to process my return already. I am really hesitant to buy anything FP online anymore after that.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Amazon uses Lasership a lot but never from Coach. I had only one package shipped through them before in the past, but it only took a day. Was your order shipped from their store? That might explain the different carrier. I just ordered a bag from FOS and it was shipped via UPS.
> 
> I hope your CC was able to sort your returns out quickly!



I think it still shipped from JAX so it was weird to see lasership. My CC already credited me so I guess they will just notify Coach of the dispute and Coach I imagine will say they sent the refund and they can fight it out. LOL I was so over it after all the time on hold etc.


BeachBagGal said:


> I’ve had so many issues with Lasership that every time I see that my package is being delivered by them I cringe. Hopefully you have a better experience.


I've only had 1 lasership package. It was a tshirt or something from fanatics and was delivered to my neighbors front lawn. They opened it thinking it was their medication. I saw it was delivered and no package and went to submit a missing package inquiry when the doorbell rang. So i'm not a fan so far.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> I think it still shipped from JAX so it was weird to see lasership. My CC already credited me so I guess they will just notify Coach of the dispute and Coach I imagine will say they sent the refund and they can fight it out. LOL I was so over it after all the time on hold etc.
> 
> I've only had 1 lasership package. It was a tshirt or something from fanatics and was delivered to my neighbors front lawn. They opened it thinking it was their medication. I saw it was delivered and no package and went to submit a missing package inquiry when the doorbell rang. So i'm not a fan so far.


I’ve had multiple items delivered from them and most of the time not a good experience.  They lost 2 of my packages and countless other issues. Their tracking is poor too. Hopefully it goes better for you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Macy’s


----------



## V.Lenore

holiday123 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Coach lately? I checked out using Shoprunner as the delivery speed. I received an email next day that the order shipped, but it hasn't even made it to the carrier yet. When I put in tracking, it looks like it shipped with Laser Ship? Is that some sort of UPS service? I've never seen this before....and estimated delivery keeps getting pushed back, now 12.2 for an 11.22 order. That's definitely not 2 day shipping. Shoprunner still shows estimated delivery as 11.23. I'm not in a rush, but maybe next time I'll just leave at 3-5 business days since I'm only 2 hours from JAX UPS gets it to me next day.
> 
> Also a heads up -  I placed an order over a month ago through a webchat where the store SA sent me a payment link. I returned one of the bags and Coach CS keeps telling me they sent the refund 3 weeks ago, but my CC was not refunded. Regular CS kept telling me to contact my financial institution (who said no there wasn't a refund) and I've spoken to 3 supervisors who have escalated to billing to refund to the payment link. They all said they would call me back to let me know what happened...well no call. Now a month later I finally gave up and disputed the charge. I mean I have all the emails and CS people telling me they issued the refund, yet no refund...I may be blacklisted soon for the dispute, but whatever. Just FYI if you pay through a link it may be better to return in person vs. mail because what a hassle!


So I ordered from coach on Thanksgiving to take advantage of the Black Friday sale. on the 26th I got an email saying it shipped and that it was supposed to be delivered today….however I went to check the tracking today and it looks like it has not even been scanned in by UPS, I tried to call Coach, but customer service told me that it should be fine and maybe ups has delays from Black Friday/Covid.. they informed me if the package is lost all they can do is refund the money because the bag is out of stock in my local store, and online, and pretty much any other store I’ve checked. So they can’t even make it right. The whole reason I bought the bag early in the sale was to avoid it selling out.


----------



## holiday123

V.Lenore said:


> So I ordered from coach on Thanksgiving to take advantage of the Black Friday sale. on the 26th I got an email saying it shipped and that it was supposed to be delivered today….however I went to check the tracking today and it looks like it has not even been scanned in by UPS, I tried to call Coach, but customer service told me that it should be fine and maybe ups has delays from Black Friday/Covid.. they informed me if the package is lost all they can do is refund the money because the bag is out of stock in my local store, and online, and pretty much any other store I’ve checked. So they can’t even make it right. The whole reason I bought the bag early in the sale was to avoid it selling out.


Does the tracking start with LS? If so it is lasership and the tracking will not update for a while - at least that is what happened to me. I got the shipped email looking like it was UPS, no movement, nothing under my UPS mychoice account so I went to the order on the Coach site to find the tracking. I put the tracking on the lasership site and found it there. It went from no progress for days to out for delivery suddenly. The label on the box shows it was to be delivered the 23rd. I got it a week after that.

I hope yours finds its way to you!


----------



## V.Lenore

holiday123 said:


> Does the tracking start with LS? If so it is lasership and the tracking will not update for a while - at least that is what happened to me. I got the shipped email looking like it was UPS, no movement, nothing under my UPS mychoice account so I went to the order on the Coach site to find the tracking. I put the tracking on the lasership site and found it there. It went from no progress for days to out for delivery suddenly. The label on the box shows it was to be delivered the 23rd. I got it a week after that.
> 
> I hope yours finds its way to you!


I was really hoping that I would find it on leadership. But my tracking starts with 1Z and when I typed the number in on lasership it says number invalid. So I think mine is supposed to be ups. But on ups it still shows it was never scanned in. Coach claims it is out of their hands, and they shipped it the 26th. I just don’t understand how it would have disappeared in the very first step of shipping. I’m frustrated but I don’t want to cancel the order yet because I’m holding out hope that I might see some movement by Monday.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'm posting this vent! And I'm absolutely *NOT PROMOTING* the seller! I can't stand it when sellers use a site for exposure and circumvent fees that the site rightly earned by sending buyers elsewhere.

Seller has auction listings with $1 opening bid and $300-$400 shipping charges. 

That in an of itself isn't an issue other than implying that missyshopaholic thinks she's cheating ebay of its FVF, not reallizing that ebay wised up to that tactic by charging FVF on the entire cost of the item, including shipping (and taxes). 

But what bothers me more is that the listings have minimal pictures (not enough to authenticate) and redirect potential buyers to the seller's Etsy store for more pictures. 

DO NOT BUY from missyshopaholic (on ebay) or Viva La Diva Vintage, Owner of ChicEquestrian (on Etsy).


----------



## artax two

BeenBurned said:


> I'm posting this vent! And I'm absolutely *NOT PROMOTING* the seller! I can't stand it when sellers use a site for exposure and circumvent fees that the site rightly earned by sending buyers elsewhere.
> 
> Seller has auction listings with $1 opening bid and $300-$400 shipping charges.
> 
> That in an of itself isn't an issue other than implying that missyshopaholic thinks she's cheating ebay of its FVF, not reallizing that ebay wised up to that tactic by charging FVF on the entire cost of the item, including shipping (and taxes).
> 
> But what bothers me more is that the listings have minimal pictures (not enough to authenticate) and redirect potential buyers to the seller's Etsy store for more pictures.
> 
> DO NOT BUY from missyshopaholic (on ebay) or Viva La Diva Vintage, Owner of ChicEquestrian (on Etsy).


I don't know for what myriad of reasons a seller would do that, but do they not realize that to a buyer it makes them look incredibly unscrupulous, sketchy, and all kinds of shady?


----------



## Naminé

Another Mini Rogue posted on Facebook today. I like this color better than the green colorblock one. It is so cute!


----------



## BeenBurned

*VENT and RANT! *

I could post this on the ebay subforum because it's relevant to listings in general but because this was specific to a Coach listing, it'd be better appreciated here.

Seller's listing shows a bag and part of the creed but (purposely?) not showing the serial number.

Sent a message of "_Hi. Would you please add a picture showing the full creed and serial number. I can't see the serial number in the picture. Thanks._"

No response for over 2 days so I was going to ask again, assuming she may have forgotten or missed my question. But instead of being able to ask a question, *I got an error message that one gets when the seller blocks you*!

Why would a seller block for a reasonable question?!?! Makes me wonder if the creed photo (sans serial number) is from the bag and what the seller is hiding.

FYI: This is what you see when you're blocked by a seller and try to ask a question.






ETA: For the record, other Coach listings from the same seller do show the full creeds......Hmmm.


----------



## Naminé

Love this new Lunar Year Wristlet of Rexy in its Tiger costume. So cute!! It costs $125 at Nordies!



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/6598245


----------



## CoachMaven

I emailed Coach cs about their cut to fit belts. My husband has one and loves it, so much he wore out the metal mechanism in the buckle part that attaches to the leather. It now no longer stays securely attached. I’m hoping they sell just the buckles since they are a company that promotes sustainability and repurposing/rehabbing their leather goods…..we shall see!


----------



## seffy

Just curious, has anyone had issues with bag defects with recent purchases? I’ve had to return a bag three times since bag what I discovered leather dents, scratches or bend marks when I received it from the store or through delivery.


----------



## CoachMaven

And I already got a reply stating that they do not offer repairs on belts. Not what I asked, thank you, cs representative. I asked if you SOLD the buckle all by itself so I can replace the broken one I have.

You would truly think a company that promotes this environmentally conscience mantra- on their main web page, that they would think to include selling items like buckles and such that can be repaired by the consumer to add longevity to their products


----------



## BeenBurned

CoachMaven said:


> I emailed Coach cs about their cut to fit belts. My husband has one and loves it, so much he wore out the metal mechanism in the buckle part that attaches to the leather. It now no longer stays securely attached. I’m hoping they sell just the buckles since they are a company that promotes sustainability and repurposing/rehabbing their leather goods…..we shall see!





CoachMaven said:


> And I already got a reply stating that they do not offer repairs on belts. Not what I asked, thank you, cs representative. I asked if you SOLD the buckle all by itself so I can replace the broken one I have.
> 
> You would truly think a company that promotes this environmentally conscience mantra- on their main web page, that they would think to include selling items like buckles and such that can be repaired by the consumer to add longevity to their products


I've never looked too carefully at the type of buckles used on those belts but I wonder if Joanne's or Michael's or a similar sewing or crafts store might have some type of similar replacement.


----------



## CoachMaven

BeenBurned said:


> I've never looked too carefully at the type of buckles used on those belts but I wonder if Joanne's or Michael's or a similar sewing or crafts store might have some type of similar replacement.


I will look into that, thanks!


----------



## Noorasi

I just sent back a black Coach Cassie 19 I ordered online. I had watched several Youtube reviews and I was sooo convinced it would be the perfect everyday bag for me, but now that I tried it on it was clearly too small. I had ordered it with a cute See by Chloé Hana mini bag keychain and I realised I wouldn't even be able to fit the keychain and my MJ wallet comfortably in, let alone a cosmetics pouch. I don't know how I failed to understand the sizing (or the size of all the crap I'm carrying) so completely! This got me thinking that even the regular Cassie would likely be a tad too small.

I've been really into Coach lately so it's a bummer it didn't work out 'cause the bag was still lovely. I'm quite pleased with myself for not keeping it though, as it wouldn't have served the purpose I had intended it for. Also funny how I was super impressed with how carefully packaged the bag arrived and then the next moment I was sweating and cursing while trying to wrap everything back 

Now I need to re-calibrate my Coach desires and come up with another easy cross body (I think?) choice to lust after, good thing this forum is full of inspiration!


----------



## holiday123

I'm so out of the loop - does anyone know when new floorset is coming out? Isn't there usually a thread with sneak peaks by now?


----------



## shminbabe

CoachMaven said:


> I emailed Coach cs about their cut to fit belts. My husband has one and loves it, so much he wore out the metal mechanism in the buckle part that attaches to the leather. It now no longer stays securely attached. I’m hoping they sell just the buckles since they are a company that promotes sustainability and repurposing/rehabbing their leather goods…..we shall see!


They don't to my knowledge sell replacement buckles. Odd that the buckle wore down but leather looks good.  How long has he had the belt?


----------



## Roro

Fellow Coachies, this is for you.  Website for ordering four free Covid at home tests:





__





						COVID Home Tests | USPS
					

COVID Home Tests | USPS




					special.usps.com


----------



## boyoverboard

How are items packaged coming from the Coach UK website? Do bags come boxed or only with dust bags? Do they automatically do any kind of gift packaging? Thanks!


----------



## houseof999

Noorasi said:


> I just sent back a black Coach Cassie 19 I ordered online. I had watched several Youtube reviews and I was sooo convinced it would be the perfect everyday bag for me, but now that I tried it on it was clearly too small. I had ordered it with a cute See by Chloé Hana mini bag keychain and I realised I wouldn't even be able to fit the keychain and my MJ wallet comfortably in, let alone a cosmetics pouch. I don't know how I failed to understand the sizing (or the size of all the crap I'm carrying) so completely! This got me thinking that even the regular Cassie would likely be a tad too small.
> 
> I've been really into Coach lately so it's a bummer it didn't work out 'cause the bag was still lovely. I'm quite pleased with myself for not keeping it though, as it wouldn't have served the purpose I had intended it for. Also funny how I was super impressed with how carefully packaged the bag arrived and then the next moment I was sweating and cursing while trying to wrap everything back
> 
> Now I need to re-calibrate my Coach desires and come up with another easy cross body (I think?) choice to lust after, good thing this forum is full of inspiration!



Sorry I am just catching up.  Do you think you would like the large Tabby Shoulder bag? It's bigger and still has top handle and crossbody strap option and doesn't stick out. Only thing is Coach discontinued the style so you have to hunt the resale sites.


----------



## Noorasi

houseof999 said:


> Sorry I am just catching up.  Do you think you would like the large Tabby Shoulder bag? It's bigger and still has top handle and crossbody strap option and doesn't stick out. Only thing is Coach discontinued the style so you have to hunt the resale sites.



Yes! Great suggestion, and I've been keeping an eye out for the Tabby shoulder bags! Shape wise I prefer the Soft Tabby but I've only seen it in this smooth soft leather (as the name suggests I guess ) that seems rather delicate for everyday use. The more boxy Tabby 26 comes in a more sturdy, grainy leather I prefer, but it's not as spacious as the Soft one. I'm in no hurry though so I don't mind waiting for something that feels just right.


----------



## amdam

baglady39 said:


> Hi Coachies!!!
> 
> I'm starting a new chat thread for all generic chatter, not necessarily Coach related.  This is our own little place to chit chat about anything on our minds, and hopefully we can get to know each other a little better.
> 
> Let the discussions begin!!



Hi everyone! I’m a new user so I couldn’t start my own thread but I’ve been dying to ask this question. I got a Coach Willis 18 bag recently and it has two stamps on it, on the left side of the bag near the top. One is the X with the 1941 around it, and the one below it looks a bit like a puzzle piece. Does anyone else have these little stamps on their Willis 18? Or know what they mean? Pic included


----------



## Noorasi

amdam said:


> One is the X with the 1941 around it, and the one below it looks a bit like a puzzle piece.


The "puzzle piece" is a generic sign used globally to tell something is real leather, often found on shoes and other leather goods. 1941 is of course the year Couch was founded, I'm no expert on their collections but I think Willis is part of their Coach Originals collection.


----------



## amdam

Thank you!! The “puzzle piece” was the one I was most curious about. How interesting.


----------



## BeenBurned

amdam said:


> Thank you!! The “puzzle piece” was the one I was most curious about. How interesting.


If you look at the shape of the "puzzle piece," you'll notice that it's the shape of the hide when removed from the cow.


----------



## elvisfan4life

boyoverboard said:


> How are items packaged coming from the Coach UK website? Do bags come boxed or only with dust bags? Do they automatically do any kind of gift packaging? Thanks!


 Hi you have to tick the box for gift packaging on checkout for the black box and brown ribbon if you don’t they just come in a brown postal box


----------



## boyoverboard

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi you have to tick the box for gift packaging on checkout for the black box and brown ribbon if you don’t they just come in a brown postal box


Thank you for taking the time to reply!

Ahh, I see. I don't remember seeing an option for gift packaging.   Not that I really need any more boxes floating around here  but I am a sucker for packaging! Thanks again, I'll know for next time.


----------



## elvisfan4life

boyoverboard said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply!
> 
> Ahh, I see. I don't remember seeing an option for gift packaging.   Not that I really need any more boxes floating around here  but I am a sucker for packaging! Thanks again, I'll know for next time.


 I swear They are making it harder to find the gift box option too - Im sure they remove it at sale time


----------



## boyoverboard

elvisfan4life said:


> I swear They are making it harder to find the gift box option too - Im sure they remove it at sale time


I could swear it wasn't there! I purchased two items but only one of them was a sale item. Didn't see an option for gift wrap or any packaging options at all.


----------



## BeenBurned

elvisfan4life said:


> I swear They are making it harder to find the gift box option too - Im sure they remove it at sale time


There was a time (probably 10+ years ago) that they'd gift wrap your outlet purchases with tissue, ribbon and boxes.


----------



## boyoverboard

I've just had a look at one of the emails I received to confirm my order, and it says:

Is This a Gift?​Make it extra special with a free
monogram* and gift boxes in store.​*Available on select products and at select stores.​
I assume that means I'm not getting any packaging! And I assume that also means it wasn't an option at checkout. Seems like a strange way of doing things... buy online, but take your order to a store to claim a free gift box.


----------



## CoachMaven

shminbabe said:


> They don't to my knowledge sell replacement buckles. Odd that the buckle wore down but leather looks good.  How long has he had the belt?


Sorry I didn’t see this until now. The belt is no more than 3 years old. Leather looks terrific. The mechanism in the metal buckle is broken.


----------



## Lake Effect

Noorasi said:


> The "puzzle piece" is a generic sign used globally to tell something is real leather, often found on shoes and other leather goods. 1941 is of course the year Couch was founded, I'm no expert on their collections but I think Willis is part of their Coach Originals collection.





BeenBurned said:


> If you look at the shape of the "puzzle piece," you'll notice that it's the shape of the hide when removed from the cow.


Yes, the hide shape has been used on hangtags for various unbranded leather bags, stamped as genuine leather, for as long as I remember and still currently, per bags I’ve seen at TJMaxx. Iirc Coach used a hide shaped hangtag supposedly for however long they did before the baseball hantag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Sheesh, this is a "not as described" dispute waiting to happen!

Title is "restored vintage coach Leather Bag" and entire description states, "restored vintage coach Leather Bag" (same as title) without ANY disclosures of problems!

This is from the listing. Note that often, buyers shopping on their phones don't see as much detail as one sees on a computer and sometimes, not all pictures from the listing show on the app.


----------



## Hyacinth

BeenBurned said:


> Sheesh, this is a "not as described" dispute waiting to happen!
> 
> Title is "restored vintage coach Leather Bag" and entire description states, "restored vintage coach Leather Bag" (same as title) without ANY disclosures of problems!
> 
> This is from the listing. Note that often, buyers shopping on their phones don't see as much detail as one sees on a computer and sometimes, not all pictures from the listing show on the app.
> View attachment 5324298




If that's "restored", I'd hate to think what it looked like before.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hyacinth said:


> If that's "restored", I'd hate to think what it looked like before.


Exactly!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Does anybody know about this weird UFC x Coach collab from 2008?? I came across it whilst scrolling.


----------



## Hyacinth

SakuraSakura said:


> Does anybody know about this weird UFC x Coach collab from 2008?? I came across it whilst scrolling.



It doesn't ring a bell, but since I don't follow Martial Arts that's not surprising. Google doesn't have anything about a Coach connection either, except for the Ebay listing and pages using "coach" as a noun rather than a corporation.

The creed stamp explains a lot, Reed Krakoff must have been a fan. If memory serves, Reed K did other very limited production items for events that he had a special interest in before he left Coach to start his own company. It's definitely genuine. If you read the seller's description you know as much as I do and probably more. _"Ultra rare limited edition UFC x Coach bag designed by Reed Krakoff (former Executive Creative Director at Coach) for the launch of the 2008 book Fighter."_




Here's the Ebay listing, if anyone is a serious fan with $525 US to spend.








						COACH x UFC Limited Edition Tote with Wristlet Bag (#33 out of 100)  | eBay
					

Krakoff used a combination of patent leather trim and multicolor fabric bearing the likeness of several UFC fighters who hardcore fans will instantly recognize. The bag, #33 of 100 units created, bears the serial number H0873-13423.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hyacinth said:


> It doesn't ring a bell, but since I don't follow Martial Arts that's not surprising. Google doesn't have anything about a Coach connection either, except for the Ebay listing and pages using "coach" as a noun rather than a corporation.
> 
> The creed stamp explains a lot, Reed Krakoff must have been a fan. If memory serves, Reed K did other very limited production items for events that he had a special interest in before he left Coach to start his own company. It's definitely genuine. If you read the seller's description you know as much as I do and probably more. _"Ultra rare limited edition UFC x Coach bag designed by Reed Krakoff (former Executive Creative Director at Coach) for the launch of the 2008 book Fighter."_
> 
> View attachment 5325237
> 
> 
> Here's the Ebay listing, if anyone is a serious fan with $525 US to spend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH x UFC Limited Edition Tote with Wristlet Bag (#33 out of 100)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Krakoff used a combination of patent leather trim and multicolor fabric bearing the likeness of several UFC fighters who hardcore fans will instantly recognize. The bag, #33 of 100 units created, bears the serial number H0873-13423.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Thank you, Hyacinth! Coach still manages to surprise me even after all of this time. I have never seen this bag befote or even heard of this collab. Ebay is a weird place that's for sure!


----------



## Naminé

@elvisfan4life Sorry to go off-topic, but I am not sure if you noticed, there is going to be a new Elvis movie coming out this summer. 

It looks really good. Just  thought I share since you are a big fan of his.


----------



## Katinahat

Can I ask a question about canvas wear and tear for anyone who has a Coach Signature bag. I’ve been away so was putting some of my bags back in the cupboard. The light caught one of the  corners of my Coach Signature Central
Zip tote. I realised it’s gone completely white where the canvas is folded to create the corner. I got it out and all the corners are the same. It’s very small but I’ve seen it now. I assume the canvas is printed onto a white fabric and the pattern has worn off.


I bought the bag in late 2020 and have carried it just over 100 times (I track my usage). I don’t consider that to be a lot. I don’t baby my bags but I’m not rough with them either.

My question is should I expect this with canvas in general and Signature canvas in particular. I have more in the way of leather bags (Coach, Mulberry, Aspinals) and I certainly wouldn’t expect this to happen so quickly with leather. I think this is putting me off canvas bags which I thought meant to be long lasting.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Katinahat said:


> Can I ask a question about canvas wear and tear for anyone who has a Coach Signature bag. I’ve been away so was putting some of my bags back in the cupboard. The light caught one of the  corners of my Coach Signature Central
> Zip tote. I realised it’s gone completely white where the canvas is folded to create the corner. I got it out and all the corners are the same. It’s very small but I’ve seen it now. I assume the canvas is printed onto a white fabric and the pattern has worn off.
> View attachment 5331894
> 
> I bought the bag in late 2020 and have carried it just over 100 times (I track my usage). I don’t consider that to be a lot. I don’t baby my bags but I’m not rough with them either.
> 
> My question is should I expect this with canvas in general and Signature canvas in particular. I have more in the way of leather bags (Coach, Mulberry, Aspinals) and I certainly wouldn’t expect this to happen so quickly with leather. I think this is putting me off canvas bags which I thought meant to be long lasting.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?


I have had this happen on my Coach coated canvas tote too. I think you were right about the pattern is just printed over white and the pattern on the corners wear off.


----------



## xxmilesxx

Anyone having trouble ordering in coach outlet website? It seems my account is blocked


----------



## ditzydi

Does Coach have anything similar the the LV Toiletry that I can carry makeup in and wipe clean?


----------



## KSPatty

I have several of these in size 17. I also have a larger one from 5 years ago however it was fabric lined. I like the newer ones that are crossgrain inside and out. 




			https://assets.coach.com/na/media/pdp/C3488_B4NQ4_Julienne.mp4


----------



## elvisfan4life

Naminé said:


> @elvisfan4life Sorry to go off-topic, but I am not sure if you noticed, there is going to be a new Elvis movie coming out this summer.
> 
> It looks really good. Just  thought I share since you are a big fan of his.



Sorry just seen this now - thank you !!!


----------



## americandreaming

Does anyone have the Alie shoulder bag?  Thoughts on it?


----------



## starbucksqueen

Noorasi said:


> The "puzzle piece" is a generic sign used globally to tell something is real leather, often found on shoes and other leather goods. 1941 is of course the year Couch was founded, I'm no expert on their collections but I think Willis is part of their Coach Originals collection.




I found this little mark on my Swinger. Just didn't know what it meant. I think that is part of the Originals as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## americandreaming

starbucksqueen said:


> I found this little mark on my Swinger. Just didn't know what it meant. I think that is part of the Originals as well. Thanks for posting.


Where is it on yours?  I have a black Swinger and didn't notice one on mine.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Look at the turnlock closure. It's the part that fits over the fastener.  It is also the zipper pull.


----------



## Christofle

Katinahat said:


> Can I ask a question about canvas wear and tear for anyone who has a Coach Signature bag. I’ve been away so was putting some of my bags back in the cupboard. The light caught one of the  corners of my Coach Signature Central
> Zip tote. I realised it’s gone completely white where the canvas is folded to create the corner. I got it out and all the corners are the same. It’s very small but I’ve seen it now. I assume the canvas is printed onto a white fabric and the pattern has worn off.
> View attachment 5331894
> 
> I bought the bag in late 2020 and have carried it just over 100 times (I track my usage). I don’t consider that to be a lot. I don’t baby my bags but I’m not rough with them either.
> 
> My question is should I expect this with canvas in general and Signature canvas in particular. I have more in the way of leather bags (Coach, Mulberry, Aspinals) and I certainly wouldn’t expect this to happen so quickly with leather. I think this is putting me off canvas bags which I thought meant to be long lasting.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?


It could happen the first time you wear a bag if you rub against something rough like a brick wall or someone knocking against the bag with something sharp. Not that this is the case here but rather that permanent damage can happen on the first wear for both leather and fabric bags. However one thing to note is where the damage is, which is at a fold! This so happen to be a failure point on many LV canvas bags, which has led to recalls and product revamping/discontinuation. Really sorry to hear back this happening to your bag so soon after you acquired it. Personally I try to avoid any and all canvas bags with folded corners.


----------



## lazyegg

I just purchased my *first coach bag ever* yesterday! I have been drooling over the Ergo for months but couldn't justify the price. Yesterday, I was sick in bed and just happened to look at "Coach Reserve" on Coach Outlet and it was there for $143!!! I snagged it and when I checked back today it was sold out.

I got the Ivory color and I'm honestly kind of worried as I've never owned a purse that was not black or brown but am also so excited to introduce this new bag color into my closet. 

Does anyone have experiences with the Ergo or tips for lighter bag colors? I'm pretty harsh on my bags


----------



## whateve

lazyegg said:


> I just purchased my *first coach bag ever* yesterday! I have been drooling over the Ergo for months but couldn't justify the price. Yesterday, I was sick in bed and just happened to look at "Coach Reserve" on Coach Outlet and it was there for $143!!! I snagged it and when I checked back today it was sold out.
> 
> I got the Ivory color and I'm honestly kind of worried as I've never owned a purse that was not black or brown but am also so excited to introduce this new bag color into my closet.
> 
> Does anyone have experiences with the Ergo or tips for lighter bag colors? I'm pretty harsh on my bags


Congratulations! I wouldn't worry too much about the light color. It could get color transfer if you rub it up against your jeans. The best way to avoid this is to keep the bag conditioned with a leather conditioner. I like to use Blackrock leather n rich. It makes a waterproof coating so if there is transfer, it will clean right off.


----------



## lazyegg

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I wouldn't worry too much about the light color. It could get color transfer if you rub it up against your jeans. The best way to avoid this is to keep the bag conditioned with a leather conditioner. I like to use Blackrock leather n rich. It makes a waterproof coating so if there is transfer, it will clean right off.



Thank you so much! I practically only wear jeans when I go out these days so will definitely be looking into some leather conditioners. I appreciate the helpful recommendations!


----------



## CoachMaven

lazyegg said:


> I just purchased my *first coach bag ever* yesterday! I have been drooling over the Ergo for months but couldn't justify the price. Yesterday, I was sick in bed and just happened to look at "Coach Reserve" on Coach Outlet and it was there for $143!!! I snagged it and when I checked back today it was sold out.
> 
> I got the Ivory color and I'm honestly kind of worried as I've never owned a purse that was not black or brown but am also so excited to introduce this new bag color into my closet.
> 
> Does anyone have experiences with the Ergo or tips for lighter bag colors? I'm pretty harsh on my bags


I own an Ergo XL tote in white from the 2000’s. Shoulder bags that don’t come in contact with clothing that can cause color transfer don’t get dirty that easily. I wore that bag for a month straight with no issues. You can always spray it with Colonil or Apple spray as a precaution to prevent stains such as color transfer. Enjoy your new bag, I have it in the green color and love it.


----------



## lazyegg

CoachMaven said:


> I own an Ergo XL tote in white from the 2000’s. Shoulder bags that don’t come in contact with clothing that can cause color transfer don’t get dirty that easily. I wore that bag for a month straight with no issues. You can always spray it with Colonil or Apple spray as a precaution to prevent stains such as color transfer. Enjoy your new bag, I have it in the green color and love it.



Ooh good to know, thank you! The green Ergo is to die for. I hope to own one some day!


----------



## Lake Effect

lazyegg said:


> Ooh good to know, thank you! The green Ergo is to die for. I hope to own one some day!


Macy's had that Ergo in Azure/blue. I saw it up close (lol behind glass) and it was lovey.


----------



## lazyegg

Lake Effect said:


> Macy's had that Ergo in Azure/blue. I saw it up close (lol behind glass) and it was lovey.


Lovely!  If I could own one in every color I would. I haven’t even seen one in person yet though haha.


----------



## shrnirons

Good morning! Any thoughts on the roomiest Vintage Coach tote? I need one large enough to carry a bank bag, 9 x 12 appointment book, and some misc. small items to work.  I carry a separate handbag.  I'm looking at the Sutton tote, 9163, a Shopper, 9094, and a couple of other totes I don't know the names of, 9098, and 9805. All are currently on EBay but it is so hard to compare sizes! I also did a search on Youtube, but mostly bags are reviewed, not too many totes.  I definitely want all leather because I can clean it. Thank you!


----------



## whateve

shrnirons said:


> Good morning! Any thoughts on the roomiest Vintage Coach tote? I need one large enough to carry a bank bag, 9 x 12 appointment book, and some misc. small items to work.  I carry a separate handbag.  I'm looking at the Sutton tote, 9163, a Shopper, 9094, and a couple of other totes I don't know the names of, 9098, and 9805. All are currently on EBay but it is so hard to compare sizes! I also did a search on Youtube, but mostly bags are reviewed, not too many totes.  I definitely want all leather because I can clean it. Thank you!


9163 and 9098 aren't very big. I don't think your appointment book would fit. Have you considered something in the Lightweights line? There are several large totes and because the leather is thinner, they aren't as heavy. Most won't have the style number in the creed or in the listing so you'll have to go by how they look and the seller's measurements.

Not all of these are lightweights.


----------



## shrnirons

whateve said:


> 9163 and 9098 aren't very big. I don't think your appointment book would fit. Have you considered something in the Lightweights line? There are several large totes and because the leather is thinner, they aren't as heavy. Most won't have the style number in the creed or in the listing so you'll have to go by how they look and the seller's measurements.
> 
> Not all of these are lightweights.


Wow! Thank you for the recommendations, and all the photos! So kind of you to do this. I will enter some of these Coach serial numbers into my search.


----------



## Lake Effect

shrnirons said:


> Good morning! Any thoughts on the roomiest Vintage Coach tote? I need one large enough to carry a bank bag, 9 x 12 appointment book, and some misc. small items to work.  I carry a separate handbag.  I'm looking at the Sutton tote, 9163, a Shopper, 9094, and a couple of other totes I don't know the names of, 9098, and 9805. All are currently on EBay but it is so hard to compare sizes! I also did a search on Youtube, but mostly bags are reviewed, not too many totes.  I definitely want all leather because I can clean it. Thank you!


@whateve has given you a lot to think about. One other thing to consider is do you what a zip closure, a simple magnetic tab, a flap that folds over or a bag that is more or less an open tote ...


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> 9163 and 9098 aren't very big. I don't think your appointment book would fit. Have you considered something in the Lightweights line? There are several large totes and because the leather is thinner, they aren't as heavy. Most won't have the style number in the creed or in the listing so you'll have to go by how they look and the seller's measurements.
> 
> Not all of these are lightweights.


I'm a little disappointed with my Light Tote in that it doesn't take much in terms of contents to make me feel like I am stressing the handles. But it's good if I have to carry something oversized or odd shaped. One time I was in situation where I didn't want to be obviously carrying a cooler bag with my lunch. It fit right in my Light tote and was the perfect solution I was looking for.


----------



## shrnirons

Lake Effect said:


> @whateve has given you a lot to think about. One other thing to consider is do you what a zip closure, a simple magnetic tab, a flap that folds over or a bag that is more or less an open tote ...


Yes! The photos have helped me begin a EBay search and a watched list.  I forgot that I too carry a drink and something for the refrigerator so I have to accommodate that too.  I have an old Coach tote my daughter got me years ago from the outlet store, and it has seen better days as it is a canvas/leather combo.  The straps seem to have taken the most wear.


----------



## americandreaming

Lake Effect said:


> Macy's had that Ergo in Azure/blue. I saw it up close (lol behind glass) and it was lovey.





lazyegg said:


> Lovely!  If I could own one in every color I would. I haven’t even seen one in person yet though haha.



I have the azure ergo and I love it so much.  It’s my favourite of my four ergos.


----------



## thegrrrrl

I really like this COACH tote, but I do not want a product that is made in China.  Of course, Nordstrom's couldn't tell me for sure that I would or would not get a Made in China bag.  I was hoping someone might know. It is the Willow Colorblock Leather Tote.  Are there any totes that are guaranteed not made in China? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hyacinth

thegrrrrl said:


> I really like this COACH tote, but I do not want a product that is made in China.  Of course, Nordstrom's couldn't tell me for sure that I would or would not get a Made in China bag.  I was hoping someone might know. It is the Willow Colorblock Leather Tote.  Are there any totes that are guaranteed not made in China? Any help would be appreciated.




What about the rest of SE Asia? AFAIK, all modern Coaches are made somewhere in that part of the world, but I doubt if there's any way to guarantee exactly where something's made. There are Coach factories in Myanmar, the Phippines, India, and Vietnam as well as China but I may be forgetting one or two countries. MAYBE Thailand, Cambodia or Indonesia but I don't have any experience with current styles or know which of those countries still have operating Coach plants.

*Wait for more opinions.*


----------



## shrnirons

thegrrrrl said:


> I really like this COACH tote, but I do not want a product that is made in China.  Of course, Nordstrom's couldn't tell me for sure that I would or would not get a Made in China bag.  I was hoping someone might know. It is the Willow Colorblock Leather Tote.  Are there any totes that are guaranteed not made in China? Any help would be appreciated.


I sympathize, which is why I recently asked about vintage Coach leather totes.  I'm fairly certain that most of today's Coach products are not US made.


----------



## Hyacinth

shrnirons said:


> I sympathize, which is why I recently asked about vintage Coach leather totes.  I'm fairly certain that most of today's Coach products are not US made.




NONE of Coach's products are made in the US. In fact I don't think they've had any working plants at all in the Western Hemisphere since about 2004, Costa Rica was probably the last. There may have been half a dozen styles since then made briefly in Turkey or Italy but anyone who wants a recent bag made in the US isn't going to find one. Anything more recent than 2002-2003 that claims to have been made in the US is almost 100 percent sure to be counterfeit. There are also fakes from the last 15 or 20 years with creeds claiming to be products of Turkey and Italy as well as the US. Of course, fakes often have fake serial number stamps and date codes so there's no way to tell when any of them were _actually_ made.


----------



## Hyacinth

nm


----------



## Moxisox

Just wanted to share that there’s an aqua blue and olive green quilted Pillow Madison on 24S. Not sure if these colors are coming to the States at all, so it’s a great way to get them if they aren’t.


----------



## Teagaggle

Moxisox said:


> Just wanted to share that there’s an aqua blue and olive green quilted Pillow Madison on 24S. Not sure if these colors are coming to the States at all, so it’s a great way to get them if they aren’t.
> View attachment 5377520
> View attachment 5377521


Word to the wise. I ordered a bag from 24S as a gift for someone. When it arrived, I took the tags off but otherwise as received with packing, etc. It was too small for the recipient so I was going to return it. They would not accept the return as the 24S tag was removed. Lesson learned on my end.


----------



## Moxisox

Teagaggle said:


> Word to the wise. I ordered a bag from 24S as a gift for someone. When it arrived, I took the tags off but otherwise as received with packing, etc. It was too small for the recipient so I was going to return it. They would not accept the return as the 24S tag was removed. Lesson learned on my end.


Oh no, that stinks. I’ve never ordered a bag from them, but have ordered jewelry. I’m sorry that happened….the little Paris pop-up packaging is so adorable though.


----------



## Aprilshack

I have had 3 pieces ordered from the Uk coach site, and it comes from Europe. Do they not send anything in boxes? All they come in is a flimsy black card envelope!


----------



## Riezky

Moxisox said:


> Just wanted to share that there’s an aqua blue and olive green quilted Pillow Madison on 24S. Not sure if these colors are coming to the States at all, so it’s a great way to get them if they aren’t.
> View attachment 5377520
> View attachment 5377521


Ty, I ordered the green! Was torn between this and the green Ruby, hoping I love it as much in person.


----------



## ditzydi

Does anybody have a chain/strap recommendation for a strap to wear with a Nolita 19?  I got the Dinky strap but it was too long on me.  I also tried doubling it up to make it a shoulder bag but I felt it was too much chain for such a small piece.


----------



## Moxisox

Riezky said:


> Ty, I ordered the green! Was torn between this and the green Ruby, hoping I love it as much in person.


I can’t wait to see pictures! I hope you love it too. Green is my favorite color, so this one is really tempting me.  Looks like a great neutral green.


----------



## Teagaggle

Riezky said:


> Ty, I ordered the green! Was torn between this and the green Ruby, hoping I love it as much in person.


Please post pics! I'm debating ordered the green. I'm hoping think the pics on 24S do it justice!


----------



## Moxisox

Teagaggle said:


> Please post pics! I'm debating ordered the green. I'm hoping think the pics on 24S do it justice!


If you do order, they have a 15% off code “SPRING15” right now that will work on it.


----------



## soupsoup2018

Hyacinth said:


> NONE of Coach's products are made in the US. In fact I don't think they've had any working plants at all in the Western Hemisphere since about 2004, Costa Rica was probably the last. There may have been half a dozen styles since then made briefly in Turkey or Italy but anyone who wants a recent bag made in the US isn't going to find one. Anything more recent than 2002-2003 that claims to have been made in the US is almost 100 percent sure to be counterfeit. There are also fakes from the last 15 or 20 years with creeds claiming to be products of Turkey and Italy as well as the US. Of course, fakes often have fake serial number stamps and date codes so there's no way to tell when any of them were _actually_ made.




Just a caveat:  
Fall 2021 had a limited edition collection of cashin 22 totes that were made in New York (from imported materials), maybe about 100 each for 3 or 4 different colors.  (and some t-shirts and sweatshirts.)






Not sure if Coach may do some limited collections made in NY in the future as well.... Since it sold out at full-price.....
(I returned mine since the interior walls were sewn poorly and had loose overhang, but I'm sure someone else snapped it up.)


----------



## Hyacinth

soupsoup2018 said:


> Just a caveat:
> Fall 2021 had a limited edition collection of cashin 22 totes that were made in New York (from imported materials), maybe about 100 each for 3 or 4 different colors.  (and some t-shirts and sweatshirts.)
> 
> View attachment 5380318
> View attachment 5380319
> View attachment 5380320
> 
> 
> Not sure if Coach may do some limited collections made in NY in the future as well.... Since it sold out at full-price.....
> (I returned mine since the interior walls were sewn poorly and had loose overhang, but I'm sure someone else snapped it up.)




Thanks. I thought there might be a few limited items or special event bags but I don't follow recent styles and don't have photos of them in my files. That's why I included the word "almost" in my response "... *almost* 100 percent sure to be counterfeit."


----------



## Riezky

Moxisox said:


> I can’t wait to see pictures! I hope you love it too. Green is my favorite color, so this one is really tempting me.  Looks like a great neutral green.





Teagaggle said:


> Please post pics! I'm debating ordered the green. I'm hoping think the pics on 24S do it justice!



Absolutely, will post pics! Anxious for it to get here


----------



## SakuraSakura

Okay I have to say this is pretty tempting...  Does anybody have this piece? What's it like?


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay I have to say this is pretty tempting...  Does anybody have this piece? What's it like?


Get it authenticated before purchasing. I don't recall Coach ever wrapping charms in plastic like that.


----------



## Hyacinth

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay I have to say this is pretty tempting...  Does anybody have this piece? What's it like?





whateve said:


> Get it authenticated before purchasing. I don't recall Coach ever wrapping charms in plastic like that.




I've never seen them wrapped like that either.

Coach did a multicolor pave keyfob in metal, NOT plastic, back around 2008 but it's nothing like this one. The chains on this one really look - well, "cheap" is the only word that fits. It's also a very bad way to construct anything with pave stones because those long chains are going to allow the charms to move around too much and bang into anything it's attached to, and the stones are going to come loose since they're just glued in. Even the genuine Coach keychains with pave crystals had a tendency to lose the stones over time. That one just doesn't look like genuine Coach.

THIS is how Coach would have made a piece like that - style 92335:


----------



## Aprilshack

Trying to decide between khaki chalk rowan and khaki saddle!  I do like the dark one too. How do you clean them? Just wipe as they are a coated canvas?

any problems with the discolouration of the chalk accents on bags?


----------



## Riezky

Moxisox said:


> I can’t wait to see pictures! I hope you love it too. Green is my favorite color, so this one is really tempting me.  Looks like a great neutral green.





Teagaggle said:


> Please post pics! I'm debating ordered the green. I'm hoping think the pics on 24S do it justice!



Just a quick pic, but it’s here! Very neutral grey-green, I love it


----------



## CoachMaven

Riezky said:


> Just a quick pic, but it’s here! Very neutral grey-green, I love it
> 
> View attachment 5385635


Very pretty! I’m headed across the pond this summer and I already told dh if I come across this bag in the aqua color, it’s coming home with me


----------



## Teagaggle

Riezky said:


> Just a quick pic, but it’s here! Very neutral grey-green, I love it
> 
> View attachment 5385635


Very pretty! Thanks for sharing! 
Do you find the turnlock awkward to twist? I played with an ivory one @ Macys & black @ my local Coach store & I couldn't get it turned easily but that could be because they was empty.


----------



## Moxisox

Riezky said:


> Just a quick pic, but it’s here! Very neutral grey-green, I love it
> 
> View attachment 5385635


This color is gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing the pic. Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Riezky said:


> Just a quick pic, but it’s here! Very neutral grey-green, I love it
> 
> View attachment 5385635


Very pretty!


----------



## Riezky

CoachMaven said:


> Very pretty! I’m headed across the pond this summer and I already told dh if I come across this bag in the aqua color, it’s coming home with me



Thank you! That blue looks so pretty  I hope you find one, and that it’s an amazing trip!!



Teagaggle said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!
> Do you find the turnlock awkward to twist? I played with an ivory one @ Macys & black @ my local Coach store & I couldn't get it turned easily but that could be because they was empty.



Thank you! It definitely can be a bit awkward at times, took me a couple tries to close it when both empty and a bit overfull; there’s seems to be a “Goldilocks” zone for it, haha.



Moxisox said:


> This color is gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing the pic. Congrats on this beauty!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## BeenBurned

Wow! Talk about a "not as described" case waiting to happen! Notice that the item specifics have "modified item: NO." Yet in the description, she says "I fringed and decorated this myself, it is ONE OF A KIND!!"

Why would someone do this to a bag? I don't see any obvious stains that would be covered up. 








						Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Bag Purse #D5C-4115 Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Bag Purse #D5C-4115 Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## elvisfan4life

CoachMaven said:


> Very pretty! I’m headed across the pond this summer and I already told dh if I come across this bag in the aqua color, it’s coming home with me



Are you in the UK/Europe?


----------



## CoachMaven

elvisfan4life said:


> Are you in the UK/Europe?


I live in the US, but I’m going to be in Ireland this summer.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CoachMaven said:


> I live in the US, but I’m going to be in Ireland this summer.



Lol I’m Irish!!


----------



## CoachMaven

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol I’m Irish!!


 Harvey Nichols has this bag, so I told my friend who I am visiting that we must take a trip on the Luas to see it in person.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CoachMaven said:


> Harvey Nichols has this bag, so I told my friend who I am visiting that we must take a trip on the Luas to see it in person.


 Try Brown Thomas too and there is a coach outlet at Kildare shopping outlet village well worth a day trip


----------



## call911

I'm very seriously considering the soft Tabby as my next purchase to be used as an out and about-bag that can fit the usual like wallet, phone but also a water bottle. My only concern is that the leather looks super soft in photos and I'm worried about the wear and tear and even slight scratching. Can anyone tell me about their soft Tabby's wear and tear?


----------



## CoachMaven

elvisfan4life said:


> Try Brown Thomas too and there is a coach outlet at Kildare shopping outlet village well worth a day trip


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I recently purchased a cherry rogue 17. I just inspected my handles and there's a small tear located next to a cherry. I was told that there's no exchanges or returns since I had my initials placed on the hangtag but doesn't this seem weird to you?


----------



## holiday123

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I recently purchased a cherry rogue 17. I just inspected my handles and there's a small tear located next to a cherry. I was told that there's no exchanges or returns since I had my initials placed on the hangtag but doesn't this seem weird to you?
> 
> View attachment 5409733


Honestly if the store won't exchange I'd probably buy a 2nd, swap out the hangtag and return 1st on 2nds receipt. I wouldn't want to repair a new bag.


----------



## SakuraSakura

holiday123 said:


> Honestly if the store won't exchange I'd probably buy a 2nd, swap out the hangtag and return 1st on 2nds receipt. I wouldn't want to repair a new bag.



I was considering contacting Coachs customer service first. This seems like a legitimate bag defect. There's only one Coach store in my location.


----------



## Jereni

Sigh, I always try to resist the urge every year to buy a straw bag, but this is SO CUTE. Just wish they had done it with brown or tan leather, as the black doesn’t really match summery wardrobes as much.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Sigh, I always try to resist the urge every year to buy a straw bag, but this is SO CUTE. Just wish they had done it with brown or tan leather, as the black doesn’t really match summery wardrobes as much.
> 
> View attachment 5413085


Agreed! Or white leather would have been nice.


----------



## suzannevh

Jereni said:


> Sigh, I always try to resist the urge every year to buy a straw bag, but this is SO CUTE. Just wish they had done it with brown or tan leather, as the black doesn’t really match summery wardrobes as much.



I love straw bags and this one is very cute, but I agree a lighter colored leather would have been even nicer.


----------



## Lee22

Hello Coachies! I just wanted to give you a heads up on my recent experience using my reloved credit. Had $200 credit and wanted to use for charter crossbody which was $192.xx but it wouldn’t allow me to use unless I spent minimum $200 - bummed but found a charm on sale that I didn’t want for $24 and figured I would just do a return but the credit acted like a coupon and applied discount to both item…went on and charged the balance…The bag ended up on backorder and was cancelEd and I also returnEd the charm. Or course, seems simple that coach would just issue a new credit….well guess they never tested the return scenario before rolling out program and now they are investigating how to reissue the amount….I was supposed to receive a call by last Friday- nope. So reached out to coach this morning via chat and requested a call back. Just checked my vmail and it was a call from a coach supervisor stating they are still researching and to expect an update within 3-5 business days…she did leave her contact number if I wanted to return her call.  Guess I shouldn’t be surprised but I have couple more credits to use (ugh you can’t combine then either) so they really need to get their act together….let’s see what happens…


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> Hello Coachies! I just wanted to give you a heads up on my recent experience using my reloved credit. Had $200 credit and wanted to use for charter crossbody which was $192.xx but it wouldn’t allow me to use unless I spent minimum $200 - bummed but found a charm on sale that I didn’t want for $24 and figured I would just do a return but the credit acted like a coupon and applied discount to both item…went on and charged the balance…The bag ended up on backorder and was cancelEd and I also returnEd the charm. Or course, seems simple that coach would just issue a new credit….well guess they never tested the return scenario before rolling out program and now they are investigating how to reissue the amount….I was supposed to receive a call by last Friday- nope. So reached out to coach this morning via chat and requested a call back. Just checked my vmail and it was a call from a coach supervisor stating they are still researching and to expect an update within 3-5 business days…she did leave her contact number if I wanted to return her call.  Guess I shouldn’t be surprised but I have couple more credits to use (ugh you can’t combine then either) so they really need to get their act together….let’s see what happens…


Sounds like a lot of hoops to jump through!

Out of curiosity, which bags did you turn in for credit? Trying to see if it's worth it to me to make the drive to a store that participates.


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Sounds like a lot of hoops to jump through!
> 
> Out of curiosity, which bags did you turn in for credit? Trying to see if it's worth it to me to make the drive to a store that participates.


IMO only worth it if you didn’t pay retail and got some good use out of the bag. Max credit is $200 and based on retail price and condition (5 bags per month). I only paid $288 for troupe 35 carryall but didn’t carry much because I though it was too large for me….received full $200 as it was in pristine condition. Received $70 each for some edie’s… I assumed I could combine the credit but unfortunately I didn’t read the small print (on me) and you can’t use the credit in the outlets or on the FOS…


----------



## holiday123

Lee22 said:


> IMO only worth it if you didn’t pay retail and got some good use out of the bag. Max credit is $200 and based on retail price and condition (5 bags per month). I only paid $288 for troupe 35 carryall but didn’t carry much because I though it was too large for me….received full $200 as it was in pristine condition. Received $70 each for some edie’s… I assumed I could combine the credit but unfortunately I didn’t read the small print (on me) and you can’t use the credit in the outlets or on the FOS…


It does put a twist on things as I used to sell a bag when I was finished with it to fund more bags. Now with the new rules for selling $600+ and having to report/track everything even if you made $0 profit, it might be an option to continue to rotate bags and not worry about hiring a tax person...


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> It does put a twist on things as I used to sell a bag when I was finished with it to fund more bags. Now with the new rules for selling $600+ and having to report/track everything even if you made $0 profit, it might be an option to continue to rotate bags and not worry about hiring a tax person...


I did read the Tpf conversations regarding the tax reporting on bag sales which is why I thought this would be a good option for me as I never started. I usually read everything so my bad I didn’t stick to my status quo and read the FAQ and other details. However, there were no details on preloved credit or returns…so let’s see what they come up with. The SA at the store said they may issues merchandise credit which would actually be great but won’t hold my breath….


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> It does put a twist on things as I used to sell a bag when I was finished with it to fund more bags. Now with the new rules for selling $600+ and having to report/track everything even if you made $0 profit, it might be an option to continue to rotate bags and not worry about hiring a tax person...


Agree. Ebay is constantly updating their rules & fees & its not as lucrative as it had been to sell bags (& I rarely asked more than things were worth). I have a pile to photograph & list but maybe I'll take a few in & see what I can get.


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> Hello Coachies! I just wanted to give you a heads up on my recent experience using my reloved credit. Had $200 credit and wanted to use for charter crossbody which was $192.xx but it wouldn’t allow me to use unless I spent minimum $200 - bummed but found a charm on sale that I didn’t want for $24 and figured I would just do a return but the credit acted like a coupon and applied discount to both item…went on and charged the balance…The bag ended up on backorder and was cancelEd and I also returnEd the charm. Or course, seems simple that coach would just issue a new credit….well guess they never tested the return scenario before rolling out program and now they are investigating how to reissue the amount….I was supposed to receive a call by last Friday- nope. So reached out to coach this morning via chat and requested a call back. Just checked my vmail and it was a call from a coach supervisor stating they are still researching and to expect an update within 3-5 business days…she did leave her contact number if I wanted to return her call.  Guess I shouldn’t be surprised but I have couple more credits to use (ugh you can’t combine then either) so they really need to get their act together….let’s see what happens…


Still trying to get my $200 credit. Supposedly my issue was escalated to corporate on Sunday…..


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> Still trying to get my $200 credit. Supposedly my issue was escalated to corporate on Sunday…..


finally e-merchandise credit was received today.
***Please be aware that although not currently listed on the coach.com website (i requested they update), no returns/exchanges for items purchased with preloved credit….it’s a wash***
Not sure how they handle damaged items….maybe a courtesy credit like they tried to say my refund was but I said ‘NO…’ as the item was on backorder with no restock date so it was cancelled - not at all my fault….anyways this chapter has been closed after almost a month of calling and texting….


----------



## indiaink

Jumping in here to share my amazing score - I found a brand-new, with tags and RECEIPT, black Marlie at my local consignment store today … for $45. FORTY-FIVE DOLLARS. I’m still amazed. Have already moved in to her. She’s just perfect (I had the Cassie for a while, but something about all those spaces drove me batty, and the top handle wasn’t quite what I wanted, either; Marlie‘s perfect!).


----------



## Roro

So I spend most of my time in the vintage / rehab/ authentication threads but I thought my fellow Coaches might get a kick out of this photo.  My granddaughter is 19 months old and today was very carefully and very politely picking through my brass hangtags that I have for my duffle sacs that arrive without their hangtags.  Apparently she found one that she really liked.  And she wouldn't give it back.


----------



## whateve

Roro said:


> So I spend most of my time in the vintage / rehab/ authentication threads but I thought my fellow Coaches might get a kick out of this photo.  My granddaughter is 19 months old and today was very carefully and very politely picking through my brass hangtags that I have for my duffle sacs that arrive without their hangtags.  Apparently she found one that she really liked.  And she wouldn't give it back.
> 
> View attachment 5432719


That hangtag looks huge on her! She looks like she could almost fit inside one of your duffles!


----------



## Roro

whateve said:


> That hangtag looks huge on her! She looks like she could almost fit inside one of your duffles!



She is a tiny little thing.  But she loved that hangtag!


----------



## indiaink

OK, guys. And gals. I've fallen hard for the Marlie, thank goodness there are many available on the secondhand market. My quandary: I want it in Signature Chambray. I dislike signature, I dislike logos. Seriously. Also dislike contrasting stitching. But I love this bag. I love the color, the contrasting handles and side pieces. Love the interior color. So convince me one way or the other, I need some tipping points (although I'm fairly sure I'm already tipped...)

Also: How easy is signature chambray to care for? It seems delicate compared to jacquard.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

indiaink said:


> OK, guys. And gals. I've fallen hard for the Marlie, thank goodness there are many available on the secondhand market. My quandary: I want it in Signature Chambray. I dislike signature, I dislike logos. Seriously. Also dislike contrasting stitching. But I love this bag. I love the color, the contrasting handles and side pieces. Love the interior color. So convince me one way or the other, I need some tipping points (although I'm fairly sure I'm already tipped...)
> 
> Also: How easy is signature chambray to care for? It seems delicate compared to jacquard.
> View attachment 5433164


I think it's a really nice looking combination! The leather flap distracts from the signature C so it's not overwelming. I say go for it. If you love the style and it really works for you, why not?


----------



## indiaink

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I think it's a really nice looking combination! The leather flap distracts from the signature C so it's not overwelming. I say go for it. If you love the style and it really works for you, why not?


That was very insightful - the leather flap distracts from the 'logo', so there you go. I've been trying to figure out why I'm so attracted to this and that really helps explain it!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Jumping in here to share my amazing score - I found a brand-new, with tags and RECEIPT, black Marlie at my local consignment store today … for $45. FORTY-FIVE DOLLARS. I’m still amazed. Have already moved in to her. She’s just perfect (I had the Cassie for a while, but something about all those spaces drove me batty, and the top handle wasn’t quite what I wanted, either; Marlie‘s perfect!).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432655



Congratulations on an amazing find!


----------



## MrsFord04

BeenBurned said:


> Wow! Talk about a "not as described" case waiting to happen! Notice that the item specifics have "modified item: NO." Yet in the description, she says "I fringed and decorated this myself, it is ONE OF A KIND!!"
> 
> Why would someone do this to a bag? I don't see any obvious stains that would be covered up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Bag Purse #D5C-4115 Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vtg COACH Leather Brown Shoulder Bag Purse #D5C-4115 Hand Fringed Beaded Tassels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


It’s a Texas thang. LOL
For real, though, so many bags here have fringe that it’s just cringy (I really dislike fringe) and, of course, Texans are very proud of where we live, so everything must have a nod to our great State. lol

I do kinda like the Texas stencil, though, I have to admit. IDK that I’d put it on my Coach bag but now that it’s on my mind… ‍♀️


----------



## mel823

When did they increase the price of the Pillow Tabby 26? It was $495 before and now it's $550. Glad I was able to buy all the ones I wanted when different stores were having sales.


----------



## Bagfangirl

mel823 said:


> When did they increase the price of the Pillow Tabby 26? It was $495 before and now it's $550. Glad I was able to buy all the ones I wanted when different stores were having sales.


I believe it was August 1st. There seems to have been a 10% increase on some of the bags! I've noticed this also on the Rogue and Swinger 20


----------



## mel823

Bagfangirl said:


> I believe it was August 1st. There seems to have been a 10% increase on some of the bags! I've noticed this also on the Rogue and Swinger 20


That's a shame. Was the following the talks of a price increase for the luxury brands, it didn't even cross my mind that the more contemporary brands will do one.


----------



## mel823

Also, if anyone is interested Zappos has stock of the Fall colors (at least I think it's fall colors). I'm seeing a lot of Dark Berry and Pine Green.


----------



## the_baglover

It's been a while but the fall bags look great. Does anyone know when the fall collection is released?


----------



## Farkvam

Hey Coach lovers! I am new to Coach and am looking for a specific vintage bag but not having much success finding what I am looking for. I read here and there on this forum about tPFers that have bought and sold from each other. Is there a specific place I can ask about that? I‘ll post this question in the Vintage thread as well. I‘m in Canada by the way.

I am looking for a vintage British Tan Coach Casino 9924.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BeenBurned

Farkvam said:


> Hey Coach lovers! I am new to Coach and am looking for a specific vintage bag but not having much success finding what I am looking for. I read here and there on this forum about tPFers that have bought and sold from each other. Is there a specific place I can ask about that? I‘ll post this question in the Vintage thread as well. I‘m in Canada by the way.
> 
> I am looking for a vintage British Tan Coach Casino 9924.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The forum recently got an update and the previous "your auction listings" subforum was eliminated. Supposedly, something similar and better is in the works but hasn't been posted yet. 

Until that comes, admin doesn't allow buying and selling among members. 

What you can do is post in the "HELP! Find Coach item." thread. If others see a listing that matches or is similar to what you want, they'll post and you can check out the listing.


----------



## Farkvam

BeenBurned said:


> The forum recently got an update and the previous "your auction listings" subforum was eliminated. Supposedly, something similar and better is in the works but hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> Until that comes, admin doesn't allow buying and selling among members.
> 
> What you can do is post in the "HELP! Find Coach item." thread. If others see a listing that matches or is similar to what you want, they'll post and you can check out the listing.


Thank you BeenBurned! Good to know. There‘s a lot more to be found on American sites that don‘t ship to Canada.


----------



## nyeredzi

Bagfangirl said:


> I believe it was August 1st. There seems to have been a 10% increase on some of the bags! I've noticed this also on the Rogue and Swinger 20


You know, I could have sworn the Ruby satchel was $495 one day and $550 not too long after! But then I wondered if I was misremembering


----------



## Schnooples

nyeredzi said:


> You know, I could have sworn the Ruby satchel was $495 one day and $550 not too long after! But then I wondered if I was misremembering



My green w/ snakeskin was a list of $550.00.


----------



## nyeredzi

Schnooples said:


> My green w/ snakeskin was a list of $550.00.


Do you remember if it was more because of the snakeskin? I was thinking of the one in Chalk with the dark handles but no snakeskin when I thought I remembered the $495 price


----------



## Schnooples

nyeredzi said:


> Do you remember if it was more because of the snakeskin? I was thinking of the one in Chalk with the dark handles but no snakeskin when I thought I remembered the $495 price



I honestly don't remember.


----------



## Kiradris

nyeredzi said:


> Do you remember if it was more because of the snakeskin? I was thinking of the one in Chalk with the dark handles but no snakeskin when I thought I remembered the $495 price


You’re correct, the non-snake skin ones were $495.  I remember thinking that was a good price point being under $500. Now that they are over $500, I’m not sure I want to pay that much for one (though I do adore the one ruby satchel I have).


----------



## CoachMaven

I heard on another group I belong to that the Ruby style is going to become an Asian exclusive and not offered in the US much longer. Waiting on confirmation from SAs, but I hope that isn’t true!


----------



## JVSXOXO

I was surprised to see this Coach Reserve sale on the Outlet site today. There are some pretty good deals on certain styles and colors. I ended up ordering some SLGs and a charm. There was a floral ID wallet that I had in my cart but it sold out before I could enter my payment info. I also spotted a red rogue 17 in my initial scroll through the reserve items but that got snatched up quickly, unsurprisingly.


----------



## Tygriss

I saw the same thing! All the Rogues we're sold out by the time I clicked on them.


----------



## CoachMaven

They had the Beat colorblock shoulder bag on Coach Reserve the other day in the chalk/black/brown suede combo for 60% plus 20% off, so I grabbed one. That was the one I eyeballed when they first came out and never seemed to go on sale. I hope I love it!


----------



## CoachMaven

Alright I know this is not about Coach but the TB forum is DOA, @Jereni don't you have a Lee Radziwill double bag? I really love the look of this bag and the new pebbled leather version looks so nice. I have two questions if you are the one I thought owns one: can that shorter strap fit over the shoulder? And does the leather eventually soften and slouch?


----------



## Bagfangirl

JVSXOXO said:


> I was surprised to see this Coach Reserve sale on the Outlet site today. There are some pretty good deals on certain styles and colors. I ended up ordering some SLGs and a charm. There was a floral ID wallet that I had in my cart but it sold out before I could enter my payment info. I also spotted a red rogue 17 in my initial scroll through the reserve items but that got snatched up quickly, unsurprisingly.
> 
> View attachment 5587048
> View attachment 5587049
> View attachment 5587050


Funny that the US sales seems to be way better than the Canada ones


----------



## Jereni

CoachMaven said:


> Alright I know this is not about Coach but the TB forum is DOA, @Jereni don't you have a Lee Radziwill double bag? I really love the look of this bag and the new pebbled leather version looks so nice. I have two questions if you are the one I thought owns one: can that shorter strap fit over the shoulder? And does the leather eventually soften and slouch?



I do! I have two of the petite ones, and previously I also had the small size. For that one, I don’t think put the main strap over my shoulder… I don’t think that fit too well. 

I did make specific effort to train the bag to slouch like the photos, and for the small size definitely had success. The petite ones don’t quite slouch right while staying ‘over’ that middle bar, but I’ve sort of decided I like that size better when the straps are fastened. 

Unfastened:



Fastened:



The middle size, which is called ‘small’ (I sold this one)


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> I do! I have two of the petite ones, and previously I also had the small size. For that one, I don’t think put the main strap over my shoulder… I don’t think that fit too well.
> 
> I did make specific effort to train the bag to slouch like the photos, and for the small size definitely had success. The petite ones don’t quite slouch right while staying ‘over’ that middle bar, but I’ve sort of decided I like that size better when the straps are fastened.
> 
> Unfastened:
> View attachment 5588143
> 
> 
> Fastened:
> View attachment 5588144
> 
> 
> The middle size, which is called ‘small’ (I sold this one)
> View attachment 5588145


That gray one is gorgeous! I love the multicolor lining.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Bagfangirl said:


> Funny that the US sales seems to be way better than the Canada ones


If it’s any consolation, I think your country is better than ours as a whole…


----------



## CoachMaven

Jereni said:


> I do! I have two of the petite ones, and previously I also had the small size. For that one, I don’t think put the main strap over my shoulder… I don’t think that fit too well.
> 
> I did make specific effort to train the bag to slouch like the photos, and for the small size definitely had success. The petite ones don’t quite slouch right while staying ‘over’ that middle bar, but I’ve sort of decided I like that size better when the straps are fastened.
> 
> Unfastened:
> View attachment 5588143
> 
> 
> Fastened:
> View attachment 5588144
> 
> 
> The middle size, which is called ‘small’ (I sold this one)
> View attachment 5588145


Oh thanks for these! Is the small version about the size of a Rogue 25? I like that size too but if I got the regular size I’d want to be able to wear it on the shoulder but it would really need to be a leather that can slouch to achieve that look.


----------



## Jereni

CoachMaven said:


> Oh thanks for these! Is the small version about the size of a Rogue 25? I like that size too but if I got the regular size I’d want to be able to wear it on the shoulder but it would really need to be a leather that can slouch to achieve that look.



I think the small (the middle of their three sizes) is slightly bigger than a Rogue 25.

There’s also an additional strap that can be attached for shoulder wear. The bag has metal rings on the back for attaching that but I think that’s a huge design flaw as the bag tips forward when you use those. You would want to experiment with attaching the long strap to the connection points of the top handle. That’s how I use the long strap on the petite ones, and it works well.


----------



## Kiradris

Probably an unpopular opinion, but I am getting kinda turned off by the constant sales.  I don't think I'd risk buying a Coach at full price again since a few that I've purchased this year have gone on sale barely a month after initial release (they'll honor price adjustments I think up to a week from date of purchase).  Just seems like a race to the bottom to me.


----------



## Jereni

Kiradris said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion, but I am getting kinda turned off by the constant sales.  I don't think I'd risk buying a Coach at full price again since a few that I've purchased this year have gone on sale barely a month after initial release (they'll honor price adjustments I think up to a week from date of purchase).  Just seems like a race to the bottom to me.



They do have constant sales… but, dang it, they seem to refuse to put the bag I’ve been stalking for weeks on sale. Lol. I have a 15% off code I can use on it, but I’m sort of hoping to combine that with a sale. (If they let that happen)


----------



## newaroundhere

Kiradris said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion, but I am getting kinda turned off by the constant sales.  I don't think I'd risk buying a Coach at full price again since a few that I've purchased this year have gone on sale barely a month after initial release (they'll honor price adjustments I think up to a week from date of purchase).  Just seems like a race to the bottom to me.


Agreed. I bought the ombre pillow tabby right when it came out and was annoyed with how quickly it went on sale. 

Most recently I've been agonizing over the Tom Wesselmann collection, and noticed today that it suddenly disappeared from the website. I wonder if there's an issue with the website, or maybe they are going to add them to the outlet...?


----------



## whateve

newaroundhere said:


> Agreed. I bought the ombre pillow tabby right when it came out and was annoyed with how quickly it went on sale.
> 
> Most recently I've been agonizing over the Tom Wesselmann collection, and noticed today that it suddenly disappeared from the website. I wonder if there's an issue with the website, or maybe they are going to add them to the outlet...?


I suspect they didn't sell well and will end up at the outlet.


----------



## newaroundhere

whateve said:


> I suspect they didn't sell well and will end up at the outlet.


That's what I'm hoping. I'll be refreshing the outlet website constantly for a few days


----------



## newaroundhere

Does anyone know what time of day coach usually adds things to their outlet site?


----------



## JenJBS

newaroundhere said:


> That's what I'm hoping. I'll be refreshing the outlet website constantly for a few days



Good luck!


----------



## Kiradris

whateve said:


> I suspect they didn't sell well and will end up at the outlet.


I agree.  Aside from the professional Coach influencers, I didn’t see anyone get really excited for that collection.  There is maybe one bag I would consider getting, but again, with how so many items move to sale/outlet, there’s no way I’d pay full price.


----------



## nyeredzi

I'm so curious about the full grain vintage Coach bags of the past, I'm almost tempted to buy one just to see what the hype is about. None of them are my style, I just want to feel them and squish them and see what's so special about the leather that everyone talks about. I wish there was like ... a lending library, where I could have one for a week for a fee, just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> I'm so curious about the full grain vintage Coach bags of the past, I'm almost tempted to buy one just to see what the hype is about. None of them are my style, I just want to feel them and squish them and see what's so special about the leather that everyone talks about. I wish there was like ... a lending library, where I could have one for a week for a fee, just to satisfy my curiosity.


If you do decide, not all vintage bags are equal. Ask for suggestions. There were some cute bags made in the 90s that are similar to recent styles.


----------



## Roro

newaroundhere said:


> That's what I'm hoping. I'll be refreshing the outlet website constantly for a few days



For other fans of the Tom Wesselmann items, they were all pulled from full price last week and sent to JAX. As was mentioned in this thread, I think, they are all also off of the website.  I'm thinking outlet soon, but who knows?  The full price SA I spoke to wanted to order me something at full price.  I laughed and laughed.


----------



## Naminé

Roro said:


> For other fans of the Tom Wesselmann items, they were all pulled from full price last week and sent to JAX. As was mentioned in this thread, I think, they are all also off of the website.  I'm thinking outlet soon, but who knows?  The full price SA I spoke to wanted to order me something at full price.  I laughed and laughed.


He is the one that drew the red lips, right? If so, I hope to score his keychains for outlet price. I just hope  my store carries them. I always wanted one but I feel the MSRP was way too high.


----------



## Roro

Naminé said:


> He is the one that drew the red lips, right? If so, I hope to score his keychains for outlet price. I just hope  my store carries them. I always wanted one but I feel the MSRP was way too high.



Yes, his collection was the one with the lips. I must admit to having bought the lips bag charms, both of them.  They were too cute.  I also bought and returned the large duffle.  I could fit my 18 month old grand daughter in it, and I am not the person to say a bag is too big.  I think I'll like the smaller duffle better at half-price.


----------



## nyeredzi

My Coachies card case in Dreamie came today. It's my first card case period, since I honestly don't need a card case. I was not aware of the existence of 'card cases' until this year, lol. I believe a wallet should be able to carry everything, and so don't have any wallet that can't by itself accommodate what I need. I just wanted a piece of the cuteness of the Coachies without buying a whole bag.  But I was sorry to find that it was not leather lined, but lined with fabric. Not even sure why I expected it to be leather-lined, but I did, so was a little disappointed. It's still cute, but took a little joy out of it.


----------



## Roro

newaroundhere said:


> Agreed. I bought the ombre pillow tabby right when it came out and was annoyed with how quickly it went on sale.
> 
> Most recently I've been agonizing over the Tom Wesselmann collection, and noticed today that it suddenly disappeared from the website. I wonder if there's an issue with the website, or maybe they are going to add them to the outlet...?



I posted this in the Steals and Deals thread but thought it was worth a repeat.  The Wesselmann items are at the outlets now.  At least some of the outlets.  I called four in my area and two of them had the items.  Bags, charms and small leather goods are out there as well as clothing.  Lots of things available on the West Coast and the outlets all ship.  I'm still hoping to find the boots with the lips.  I have no idea what draws me to them, but I do think they're really cute and different.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Does anyone know when the fall collection will hit stores/website?


----------



## momofgirls

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Does anyone know when the fall collection will hit stores/website?


I think Sept 1


----------



## Luv2Shop1

momofgirls said:


> I think Sept 1


Thank you! I’m curious to see what made it to production.


----------



## CoachMaven

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Thank you! I’m curious to see what made it to production.


I know for a fact Revel made it, as did the Bandit bags. I really want to see the Revel in person, it looks a lot like the LV Alma BB


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I know for a fact Revel made it, as did the Bandit bags. I really want to see the Revel in person, it looks a lot like the LV Alma BB
> 
> View attachment 5598104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598105


And very similar to the Coach Baxter bag made in the early 1990s.


----------



## JVSXOXO

CoachMaven said:


> I know for a fact Revel made it, as did the Bandit bags. I really want to see the Revel in person, it looks a lot like the LV Alma BB
> 
> View attachment 5598104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598105


Ooh I love that taupe shade! Very cute. I’m hoping to see the Cassie 19 in some new shades as well. Even though I have plenty of bags for fall and every other season!


----------



## CoachMaven

Here are the colorblock options


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> And very similar to the Coach Baxter bag made in the early 1990s.
> 
> View attachment 5598109


I thought the same thing, and I have Baxter too!


----------



## Tygriss

The shape reminds me of the Prince Street, but I definitely like the handle of the Revel better.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

CoachMaven said:


> I know for a fact Revel made it, as did the Bandit bags. I really want to see the Revel in person, it looks a lot like the LV Alma BB
> 
> View attachment 5598104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598105


Love it!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I love the blue one!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone heard if the Cashin Carry Sling bag is coming out?


----------



## holiday123

JVSXOXO said:


> Ooh I love that taupe shade! Very cute. I’m hoping to see the Cassie 19 in some new shades as well. Even though I have plenty of bags for fall and every other season!


24s has a 19 in a pollen color with dark hardware. So pretty! I wish my phone fit in the 19's back pocket because it would be in my cart.
Eta just saw an aqua Cassie 19 too ❤️


----------



## tannedsilk

I'm not sure what happened to the outlet thread, but this is Vineland. Orlando this afternoon.


----------



## JVSXOXO

holiday123 said:


> 24s has a 19 in a pollen color with dark hardware. So pretty! I wish my phone fit in the 19's back pocket because it would be in my cart.
> Eta just saw an aqua Cassie 19 too ❤️


Ooh I didn’t know that the 19 came in pollen. I did see the regular sized Cassie in that color and it is gorgeous! I like smaller phones so thankfully mine fits in the back slip pocket because that’s such an essential feature for me. Aqua sounds fun! A little too far from neutral for me but gorgeous, I’m sure.


----------



## Alexa5

tannedsilk said:


> I'm not sure what happened to the outlet thread, but this is Vineland. Orlando this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5598581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598584


It is hidden in the shopping subforum that is now moved to the side versus the top of the regular postings, just fyi.  It is much more discreet now, which is kind of a bummer.


----------



## tannedsilk

Thank you, I was on my phone and could not find it. I'll repost it there.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen the Luna in person? I'm curious to see mod shots.


----------



## nyeredzi

So, today I see this




Nooo, a loose thread. And she's so young, maybe all of 6 weeks? It's not even like I've worn it daily, max 15 times. This is my first Coach bag, too. I notice on the back where that stitch is, the leather looks pulled tightly by the stitch and it's like the thread is cutting into the leather, so it looks like a tiny gash. I guess I'll just cut it and move on with life, but *sigh*


----------



## DL Harper

nyeredzi said:


> So, today I see this
> 
> View attachment 5605207
> 
> 
> Nooo, a loose thread. And she's so young, maybe all of 6 weeks? It's not even like I've worn it daily, max 15 times. This is my first Coach bag, too. I notice on the back where that stitch is, the leather looks pulled tightly by the stitch and it's like the thread is cutting into the leather, so it looks like a tiny gash. I guess I'll just cut it and move on with life, but *sigh*


Cutting the thread might cause the rest of the thread to unravel and put more strain on the loop area as you carry the bag.  Is the thread long enough that you can tuck it in under the leather where the ring comes through the loop?  That wouldn't be a permanent solution, but maybe retain enough stability while you decide whether it needs to go to a shoe repair/cobbler for restitching.  Just a thought - good luck!


----------



## nyeredzi

DL Harper said:


> Cutting the thread might cause the rest of the thread to unravel and put more strain on the loop area as you carry the bag.  Is the thread long enough that you can tuck it in under the leather where the ring comes through the loop?  That wouldn't be a permanent solution, but maybe retain enough stability while you decide whether it needs to go to a shoe repair/cobbler for restitching.  Just a thought - good luck!


Oh, good point. On one of my Brahmin wallets, a stitch came loose like this. I actually contacted them to ask what I should do, as Brahmin will repair within 2 years of purchase (one year always, 2 if you register the product on the website), which is amazing. They said I could just cut it and if there was a further issue to contact them again, which I was fine with. I did and it didn't unravel further, so I thought maybe I could do the same thing here. But now that you mention it, maybe I'll ask Coach customer service directly for advice. I'll either leave it or cut if, but I doubt I'll be paying to fix this bag. It's not worth it to me to pay extra for that. I'm getting the impression that Coach does not repair anything at all, especially not for free, which is kind of disappointing because they're in the same price range as Brahmin so I would kind of hope for the same level of customer after care. I'm either going to have to upgrade my opinion of Brahmin customer service, or downgrade my opinion of Coach's ...


----------



## DL Harper

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, good point. On one of my Brahmin wallets, a stitch came loose like this. I actually contacted them to ask what I should do, as Brahmin will repair within 2 years of purchase (one year always, 2 if you register the product on the website), which is amazing. They said I could just cut it and if there was a further issue to contact them again, which I was fine with. I did and it didn't unravel further, so I thought maybe I could do the same thing here. But now that you mention it, maybe I'll ask Coach customer service directly for advice. I'll either leave it or cut if, but I doubt I'll be paying to fix this bag. It's not worth it to me to pay extra for that. I'm getting the impression that Coach does not repair anything at all, especially not for free, which is kind of disappointing because they're in the same price range as Brahmin so I would kind of hope for the same level of customer after care. I'm either going to have to upgrade my opinion of Brahmin customer service, or downgrade my opinion of Coach's ...


Whether you cut or leave the thread as is, try putting a tiny drop of Dritz Fray Check Liquid on the end to keep it from becoming unsightly if it ravels.  Fray Check is available in fabric and hobby stores like JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby as well as Walmart and Amazon. Use it carefully to avoid getting any on the leather, other fabrics, etc.  It does NOT wash out.  
Wondering too - if the thread is currently long enough to tuck into the loop where the ring comes through, could you add a tiny spot of leather glue to hold the thread in place there??


----------



## Kiradris

Do you guys have any thoughts on the Ace Satchel?  Do you think it looks dated? I was thinking of switching out my work bag for this one I have in my collection (it's black with burgundy-ish contrast stitching).


----------



## whateve

Kiradris said:


> Do you guys have any thoughts on the Ace Satchel?  Do you think it looks dated? I was thinking of switching out my work bag for this one I have in my collection (it's black with burgundy-ish contrast stitching).


I don't have one but I don't think it looks dated. It is the Speedy shape that never goes out of style.


----------



## Lake Effect

Kiradris said:


> Do you guys have any thoughts on the Ace Satchel?  Do you think it looks dated? I was thinking of switching out my work bag for this one I have in my collection (it's black with burgundy-ish contrast stitching).





whateve said:


> I don't have one but I don't think it looks dated. It is the Speedy shape that never goes out of style.


I have one in Cornflower I bought pre-owned. I agree with whateve, it is a classic shape that doesn’t go out of style. And of course I own one, so that being said, I find that the quality of the leather and details, construction, enhance the classic style as well. I say go for it. Plus they’re roomy, right? 
And side note, I have seen them listed in black, under the radar and have been tempted!


----------



## chatcat

Does anybody know if the stitching color changed on the Coach Swinger in Chalk?

The official website shows stitching white thread but I also see some of them being sold on ebay with light brown thread, which gives it a nice vintage look. 
I remember the black swinger used to have brown thread but I don’t remember if the chalk color did.

Coach website with white: https://www.coach.com/products/swinger-bag/C0638.html

Amazon with brown: https://www.amazon.com/COACH-Originals-Glovetanned-Leather-Swinger/dp/B08JCRCL25?th=1&psc=1


----------



## nyeredzi

So I had a whole little cute Coach moment at the supermarket. A young guy told me he liked my bag. It was Coach Swagger 27. I said thank you and noticed he had on a Coach sweatshirt, so I was like "heyyy, you got the sweatshirt, nice!" and we were like 'heeyyy'. And then he was like "is that the Swagger or the Blake". Jaw drop. Like, this is the first time anyone has identified the not just the make but the model (not sure if that's appropriate terminology, lol) of one of my bags. Even though I'm new, I knew of the Blake from when I was looking at all the discontinued Swaggers and Blakes (which look a lot alike!) I was like "it's the Swagger, heyyy, okay!!" Look, we had a little Coachie moment, it was so sweet.


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 5660972
> View attachment 5660964
> 
> View attachment 5660972
> View attachment 5660964


As much as I love soho flaps.. this was on the Coach Reloved page for $595 USD. It's gorgeous but wow.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> As much as I love soho flaps.. this was on the Coach Reloved page for $595 USD. It's gorgeous but wow.


No one is going to see that stuff on the back. They should have done more to the front. I bet you could find someone on etsy to do it for a fraction of what Coach is charging. Someone in the rehab thread did similar things to a few of their bags.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I think it’s flax we have flax in the Uk not pollen


----------



## coachlover90

SakuraSakura said:


> As much as I love soho flaps.. this was on the Coach Reloved page for $595 USD. It's gorgeous but wow.


I love some of the upcrafted and restored pieces, but they are soooo overpriced. Makes me sad  every now and then I see a random really good price, but overall very overpriced.


----------



## nyeredzi

coachlover90 said:


> I love some of the upcrafted and restored pieces, but they are soooo overpriced. Makes me sad  every now and then I see a random really good price, but overall very overpriced.


I’ve seen “restored” models that are still currently being sold on the website  new. I’ve even seen the new one go on sale and so be cheaper than the restored one.


----------



## onomatotia

Hello! 

I hope this is the right place to post this. I’m new to the community - so if I’m not where I need to be, please point me in the right direction.

I just received my first vintage XL Duffle Sac (authenticated by Hyacinth), in the mail and I guess I’m looking for reassurance. My other vintage Coach bags are smaller (Willis and Taylor) and more structured. The leather is thick, heavy, and buttery. 

The Duffle Sac I just received, dated for the year after my favorite Willis, is not as supple, not as thick.

It’s still a beautiful bag to look at, but I’m disappointed that it doesn’t have the same luxurious feel I was expecting. 

I don’t have another Duffle Sac to compare this to - but were these purses routinely made with lighter weight leather? 

Also - it smells like very strong dryer sheets. Baking soda? Any other suggestions? It’s currently airing out on my patio. 

Thank you!


----------



## whateve

onomatotia said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope this is the right place to post this. I’m new to the community - so if I’m not where I need to be, please point me in the right direction.
> 
> I just received my first vintage XL Duffle Sac (authenticated by Hyacinth), in the mail and I guess I’m looking for reassurance. My other vintage Coach bags are smaller (Willis and Taylor) and more structured. The leather is thick, heavy, and buttery.
> 
> The Duffle Sac I just received, dated for the year after my favorite Willis, is not as supple, not as thick.
> 
> It’s still a beautiful bag to look at, but I’m disappointed that it doesn’t have the same luxurious feel I was expecting.
> 
> I don’t have another Duffle Sac to compare this to - but were these purses routinely made with lighter weight leather?
> 
> Also - it smells like very strong dryer sheets. Baking soda? Any other suggestions? It’s currently airing out on my patio.
> 
> Thank you!


A good place to post a question like this is in our vintage chat thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/

Leathers varied by years, factories, and style. Some of the more structured styles may have a different leather than floppier styles. Condition and age can affect the feel of leather. When the leather is dry, it will feel less supple and thick than it will when it has been rehabbed and conditioned thoroughly. 

There were some duffle sacs made around 2013 of a lighter weight leather but I'm assuming yours isn't one of those.


----------



## onomatotia

whateve said:


> A good place to post a question like this is in our vintage chat thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-coach-photos-chat.857690/
> 
> Leathers varied by years, factories, and style. Some of the more structured styles may have a different leather than floppier styles. Condition and age can affect the feel of leather. When the leather is dry, it will feel less supple and thick than it will when it has been rehabbed and conditioned thoroughly.
> 
> There were some duffle sacs made around 2013 of a lighter weight leather but I'm assuming yours isn't one of those.


Thank you @whateve ! I posted it there right before I saw your reply… I couldn’t figure out how to remove the post from here though, so I apologize for the duplication. 

The serial number indicates the Duffle Sac was produced in 1995 - so I don’t think that it was the lightweight version. 

I believe it’s genuine, based on Hyacinth’s expertise, and it’s a beautiful bag, I was just expecting it to have some heft. My Willis bag has some weight to it, even when it’s empty. This one just doesn’t feel lush like I thought it would.


----------



## fufulynn

Jereni said:


> I do! I have two of the petite ones, and previously I also had the small size. For that one, I don’t think put the main strap over my shoulder… I don’t think that fit too well.
> 
> I did make specific effort to train the bag to slouch like the photos, and for the small size definitely had success. The petite ones don’t quite slouch right while staying ‘over’ that middle bar, but I’ve sort of decided I like that size better when the straps are fastened.
> 
> Unfastened:
> View attachment 5588143
> 
> 
> Fastened:
> View attachment 5588144
> 
> 
> The middle size, which is called ‘small’ (I sold this one)
> View attachment 5588145


All such beautiful bags! I just purchased the petite in Tiramisu but am loving the Stone one that you have! 

May I ask why you sold the “small” size? I am thinking about getting the next size up but also don’t want it to be too large. I wish there was a size in between the petite and small.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Has anyone seen the new black/sig ruby 25 with silver hardware irl?


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Has anyone seen the new black/sig ruby 25 with silver hardware irl?


No, but I'm going into my local store tomorrow. They may have it. Why do you ask?
I picked this piece up...I'm not typically a signature fan but I love the combo.


----------



## HAZE MAT

I am not new to Coach but now that I am getting into the handbags this will be key. Does anyone notice a difference between the Coach bags and the Coach Outlet bags?


----------



## BeenBurned

HAZE MAT said:


> I am not new to Coach but now that I am getting into the handbags this will be key. Does anyone notice a difference between the Coach bags and the Coach Outlet bags?


I don't notice a difference in quality.

In general, the difference is that the MFF (made for factory) bags are made to be more affordable and the way they've done it is by cutting expenses --  using less detail, plainer linings, less detailed stitching, sans dust bags.

Some examples of differences:

Boutique items be studded whereas the similar MFF version may not have studs or there may be fewer studs.
Boutique items may have a different lining of a more expensive fabric vs. a simpler plain lining in the MFF version
Boutique version may have horse and carriage logo plaque vs. outlet version with plain "Coach" plaque
Boutique version may have more decorative stitching and/or embroidery. Outlet version may have fewer rows and fewer color variations in stitching.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Teagaggle said:


> No, but I'm going into my local store tomorrow. They may have it. Why do you ask?
> I picked this piece up...I'm not typically a signature fan but I love the combo.
> View attachment 5663625


I have been eyeing a new bag to celebrate my new job. Ruby is one of my favorite styles. I absolutely love that top handle but am afraid it is too small to hold what I need.


----------



## HAZE MAT

AstridRhapsody said:


> I have been eyeing a new bag to celebrate my new job. Ruby is one of my favorite styles. I absolutely love that top handle but am afraid it is too small to hold what I need.


Same here. It reminds me of the LV Speedy bags and so that model raises my eyebrows@!!!!


----------



## houseof999

AstridRhapsody said:


> I have been eyeing a new bag to celebrate my new job. Ruby is one of my favorite styles. I absolutely love that top handle but am afraid it is too small to hold what I need.


Congrats on your new job!!


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> I have been eyeing a new bag to celebrate my new job. Ruby is one of my favorite styles. I absolutely love that top handle but am afraid it is too small to hold what I need.


Congrats on your new job! I know that feeling! The top handle isn't smaller than I thought but it's not as perfectly laid out as I had hoped. I'm a fan of organization but the top handle has too many compartments. I'd like to have seen them combine just a couple compartments & give me another larger one. But it's a keeper none the less. 
Like I said, I love the signature with the black leather & silver hardware. I'm sure it would be lovely in the Ruby.
Congrats again on your new job!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Congrats on your new job!!





Teagaggle said:


> Congrats on your new job! I know that feeling! The top handle isn't smaller than I thought but it's not as perfectly laid out as I had hoped. I'm a fan of organization but the top handle has too many compartments. I'd like to have seen them combine just a couple compartments & give me another larger one. But it's a keeper none the less.
> Like I said, I love the signature with the black leather & silver hardware. I'm sure it would be lovely in the Ruby.
> Congrats again on your new job!


Thank you!! I am extremely nervous to start my new job. I haven’t had a regular, full time job in almost 15 years. I have had lots of changes over the past 3 months with my kids, it is exciting yet nerve wracking!

Do you have any pics of your new bag?


----------



## Teagaggle

AstridRhapsody said:


> Thank you!! I am extremely nervous to start my new job. I haven’t had a regular, full time job in almost 15 years. I have had lots of changes over the past 3 months with my kids, it is exciting yet nerve wracking!
> 
> Do you have any pics of your new bag?


You'll do great! How exciting! 
I just moved into it this morning. I didn't have the leather link strap attached.


----------



## Jereni

fufulynn said:


> All such beautiful bags! I just purchased the petite in Tiramisu but am loving the Stone one that you have!
> 
> May I ask why you sold the “small” size? I am thinking about getting the next size up but also don’t want it to be too large. I wish there was a size in between the petite and small.



I think I just liked the ‘petite’ ones better and was using them more. I don’t own a lot of larger totes because my work bag is a tote and usually I like to pair a fashionable purse at the same time. So just wasn’t wearing the larger Lee Radziwell as much.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I think I just liked the ‘petite’ ones better and was using them more. I don’t own a lot of larger totes because my work bag is a tote and usually I like to pair a fashionable purse at the same time. So just wasn’t wearing the larger Lee Radziwell as much.



Welcome back! You've been missed!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Welcome back! You've been missed!



Aw thanks!


----------



## Pink Dogwood

Hi all, first time poster long time lurker on the Coach forum.  I really appreciate all of the knowledge that is on this forum and I hope that someone can answer this.  I placed a phone order with CS yesterday for a boutique bag that is on sale. I got an email today saying it is delayed and under my account it says backordered. Fingers crossed I receive it.  My question is on my emails the order details has a green check mark and the number 34. This doesn’t show up under my account order details.  What does that check mark and number mean? Number left is stock? Thank you for any info!


----------



## Everlong

I'm new to the Coach world and have been wowed by the designs and quality while I was shopping for gifts. The details and craftsmanship are impeccable and worth its price. The shearling pieces are incredible and the sale price seem to good to be true for the premium materials and attention to detail May I ask if Coach does special orders for their bags- an iconic bag in a different leather or even exotic skin?


----------



## whateve

Everlong said:


> I'm new to the Coach world and have been wowed by the designs and quality while I was shopping for gifts. The details and craftsmanship are impeccable and worth its price. The shearling pieces are incredible and the sale price seem to good to be true for the premium materials and attention to detail May I ask if Coach does special orders for their bags- an iconic bag in a different leather or even exotic skin?


Welcome to Coach! They don't do SOs.

ETA: awhile ago, they had a MTO for the Rogue style. I don't think they are doing it anymore. They also have the Coach create shop where you can add embellishments to bags.


----------



## Debbini

whateve said:


> Welcome to Coach! They don't do SOs.
> 
> ETA: awhile ago, they had a MTO for the Rogue style. I don't think they are doing it anymore. They also have the Coach create shop where you can add embellishments to bags.


Coach still has the MTO for the Rogue bag.


----------



## KSPatty

Hi Coachies!  does anyone have the 411 on whether we are going to get these lunar New Year releases in the States? They are totally cute and my family loves  大白兔。
https://www.coach.com.cn/white-rabbit.html


----------



## whateve

KSPatty said:


> Hi Coachies!  does anyone have the 411 on whether we are going to get these lunar New Year releases in the States? They are totally cute and my family loves  大白兔。
> https://www.coach.com.cn/white-rabbit.html


I have no idea. They usually have something for lunar New Year. I've never seen them do so many styles for it though. I wonder if we will just get a few.

ETA: all those items, and not a single purse charm? What were they thinking?


----------

